# [Official] RYZEN 5 Owners Club



## Tcoppock

*RYZEN 5 Owners Club & 4GHz+ Club*​ Newegg AMD Ryzen 5​ Amazon Ryzen 5​ Google Ryzen 5​ ​ 
*1600X*​ AMD SenseMI Technology
AMD XFR (eXtended Frequency Range) Technology
Socket AM4
Max Turbo Frequency 4.00 GHz
6 Cores/12 Threads
16MB L3 Cache
3MB L2 Cache
DDR4 Support
Unlocked Processor
Thermal Design Power 95W
Without Fan and Cooler​ 

*1600*​ AMD SenseMI Technology
Socket AM4
Max Turbo Frequency 3.60 GHz
6 Cores/12 Threads
16MB L3 Cache
3MB L2 Cache
DDR4 Support
Unlocked Processor
Thermal Design Power 65W
AMD Wraith Spire 95W Cooler Included​ 

*1500X*​ AMD SenseMI Technology
AMD XFR (eXtended Frequency Range) Technology
Socket AM4
Max Turbo Frequency 3.7 GHz
4 Cores/8 Threads
16MB L3 Cache
2MB L2 Cache
DDR4 Support
Unlocked Processor
Thermal Design Power 65W
AMD Wraith Spire 95W Cooler Included​ 

*1400*​ AMD SenseMI Technology
Socket AM4
Max Turbo Frequency 3.40 GHz
4 Cores/8 Threads
8MB L3 Cache
2MB L2 Cache
DDR4 Support
Unlocked Processor
Thermal Design Power 65W
AMD Wraith Stealth 65W Cooler Included

*2400G*​ Socket AM4
Built-In Radeon Vega RX 11 Graphics
Max Turbo Frequency 3.9 GHz Max Boost
4 Cores/8 Threads
6MB total cache
Unlocked Processor
Thermal Design Power 65W
AMD Wraith Stealth 65W Cooler Included

*2600*​ Socket AM4
2nd Gen Ryzen
AMD StoreMI Technology
AMD SenseMI Technology
AMD Ryzen™ Master Utility
Socket AM4
Max Boost Frequency 3.9 GHz
DDR4 Support
Unlocked Processor
Thermal Design Power 65W
AMD Wraith Stealth Cooler Included

*2600X*​ Socket AM4
2nd Gen Ryzen
AMD StoreMI Technology
AMD SenseMI Technology
AMD Ryzen™ Master Utility
Socket AM4
Max Boost Frequency 4.2 GHz
DDR4 Support
Unlocked Processor
Thermal Design Power 95W
AMD Wraith Spire Cooler Included




*Over-clocking User’s Guide
*​ 
Club Code​ *=[Official] Ryzen-5-Owners-Club=* ​ ​


----------



## Tcoppock

*OVERCLOCK LEADERBOARD*

*OVERCLOCK LEADERBOARD
*
Λ
|
|
|
*OVERCLOCK SUBMISSION FORM
*
Λ
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|​


----------



## Tcoppock

Welcome Spawne32 to the club.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Welcome Spawne32 to the club.


ohhhh do i get a fancy signature


----------



## Tcoppock

Code is ready in OP


----------



## budgetgamer120




----------



## Tcoppock

3.7GHz can boot 4ghz but boards bios to young for any benching.


----------



## Spawne32

playing with the CPU clocks tonight, at 3800 at 1.375 vcore setting, seems to be stable and 69c on the STOCK COOLER. crazy right, damn bequiet! dark rock 3 is gonna be total overkill lol.


----------



## Spawne32

stock settings (oddly showing 3.4 in CPUZ) managed 4468 in time spy with vengeance LPX 3000mhz booting at 2667 1.35v 14-14-14-34 1T, and firestrike coming in at 12002.



OC'ed to 3.8GHZ on the 1600, stock cooler thus far, averaging 70c, 1.375vcore setting, 4517 in timespy and 12150 in firestrike.


----------



## Tcoppock

Here are mine for comparison. 3.75ghz cpu and 2400 mhz mem. R9 fury(msi needs to update bios soon.)


----------



## Spawne32

looks like were on par with the timespy CPU score, 3.8ghz edged you out with 3.75 by just a hair. So that at least tells me the numbers are consistent with the processor. Graphically my RX 480 seems to leave much to be desired. lol Although your card is a monster.


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> looks like were on par with the timespy CPU score, 3.8ghz edged you out with 3.75 by just a hair. So that at least tells me the numbers are consistent with the processor. Graphically my RX 480 seems to leave much to be desired. lol Although your card is a monster.


NEED VEGA!


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> NEED VEGA!


Must be nice to have an UNLIMITED SUPPLY OF MONEY. lol


----------



## bavarianblessed

My best runs so far at 4GHz


----------



## Hequaqua

This is only my first run with a big OC. I've been running around 3525 most of the day. Temps were a bit out of whack. So I reset my cooler and it's much better. Haven't tried for 4.0ghz yet. This is with the memory at 2666.


----------



## bamaredwingsfan

Can't wait to get one of these


----------



## Hequaqua

Has anyone ran RealBench?

Just wondering if the very test takes forever to start?

EDIT: Here is what I'm talking about:


----------



## Spawne32

I've noticed a lot of very long delays with this system. Windows shutting down or restarting (when it displays restarting) takes forever, some programs take forever to start, and the initial post takes a very long time before I get to the very first boot screen.


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I've noticed a lot of very long delays with this system. Windows shutting down or restarting (when it displays restarting) takes forever, some programs take forever to start, and the initial post takes a very long time before I get to the very first boot screen.


Since I updated to bios v 1.3 i haven't had any issues(besides mediocre memory oc) the system is very fast to boot/restart, and is very snappy.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I've noticed a lot of very long delays with this system. Windows shutting down or restarting (when it displays restarting) takes forever, some programs take forever to start, and the initial post takes a very long time before I get to the very first boot screen.


I think that might be a MSI issue....I have the same thing. Takes forever to boot. Just this last boot....30.3 seconds in the bios according to task manager.


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think that might be a MSI issue....I have the same thing. Takes forever to boot. Just this last boot....30.3 seconds in the bios according to task manager.


Not sure i have msi b350 tomahawk, 20.4 secs from bios. no fast boot enabled.


----------



## Hequaqua

How do you enable fast boot? I didn't see that anywhere......

On another note, I just cracked 4.0ghz!!!


http://valid.x86.fr/pu4mw2


----------



## Tcoppock

I was just looking could have swore it was in bios, maybe it was in earlier revision.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> I was just looking could have swore it was in bios, maybe it was in earlier revision.


I just looked too, after it crashed....lol I tried to run Cinebench at the [email protected]'t make it...


----------



## Hequaqua

Oops, meant to add this as a edit.

25.7 seconds in the bios that time.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think that might be a MSI issue....I have the same thing. Takes forever to boot. Just this last boot....30.3 seconds in the bios according to task manager.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Not sure i have msi b350 tomahawk, 20.4 secs from bios. no fast boot enabled.


Showing 20.3 in the task manager, gonna run it again see what its averaging.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I just looked too, after it crashed....lol I tried to run Cinebench at the [email protected]'t make it...


4+ you will probably have to be at least 1.425 to 1.45 it seems, i couldnt push that high yet on the stock cooler, curious when bequiet is gonna get the AM4 brackets out.


----------



## Tcoppock

Optimized my ssd.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Showing 20.3 in the task manager, gonna run it again see what its averaging.
> 4+ you will probably have to be at least 1.425 to 1.45 it seems, i couldnt push that high yet on the stock cooler, curious when bequiet is gonna get the AM4 brackets out.


I hit over 4.0....it's posted earlier.....Might try for a little more later.









________________________________________________________

EDIT:

I did mine earlier(optimize)...didn't seem to help really. Seems like restarts are REALLY long....cold boots are still around the 25 sec. mark...I'm used to seeing 12-14 on my [email protected]


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Optimized my ssd.


How did you optimize it? lol


----------



## Tcoppock

"optimize" under defrag, been a while since i had done it.


----------



## Spawne32

Oh nevermind, thats a windows 10 feature, still thought we were stuck with defrag, thats how long its been since ive played with that stuff.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> How did you optimize it? lol


I just used the Windows tool. I'm always open for anything new though...lol


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I hit over 4.0....it's posted earlier.....Might try for a little more later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ________________________________________________________
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I did mine earlier(optimize)...didn't seem to help really. *Seems like restarts are REALLY long*....cold boots are still around the 25 sec. mark...I'm used to seeing 12-14 on my [email protected]


YEH, exactly. When im doing the overclocking restarting is used alot, and it takes forever for the damn thing to actually restart, it just hangs in windows at the "restarting..." screen. Never had that on the old system, and its the same SSD and windows 10 install as well.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I just used the Windows tool. I'm always open for anything new though...lol


Last thing I knew of SSD's and windows was that you shouldn't run the defrag tool on them as its unnecessary and wears them out. Had no idea windows 10 could optimize the drives now. lol I got out of the IT and computer game years ago for a profession and went into law, so I haven't been keeping up with the tech all that much. Every so often I try to shake the rust off when building a new system. Last one I built was in 2014. lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> YEH, exactly. When im doing the overclocking restarting is used alot, and it takes forever for the damn thing to actually restart, it just hangs in windows at the "restarting..." screen. Never had that on the old system, and its the same SSD and windows 10 install as well.


Mine just goes blank....and it seems if I don't hit the Delete key as soon as the monitor kicks on...it just boots right into windows. Even with the MSI screen saying, "Hit delete, or F11." A bit strange I might say. I'm sure in time, things will get more normal...or at least I hope so...lol

EDIT:
4066.76mhz



http://valid.x86.fr/pu4mw2


----------



## Spawne32

Wow im going through my amazon stuff and it's ridiculous how much the prices have jumped in a week since I ordered everything. The MSI B350M gaming pro i got for 79.99 shipped jumped up to 95 bucks, the corsair memory is up over 70 dollars now, and the processor which I bought for 183 is now 240+ even with the coupon code. lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Wow im going through my amazon stuff and it's ridiculous how much the prices have jumped in a week since I ordered everything. The MSI B350M gaming pro i got for 79.99 shipped jumped up to 95 bucks, the corsair memory is up over 70 dollars now, and the processor which I bought for 183 is now 240+ even with the coupon code. lol


You get your CPU at jet.com?

That's where I bought mine.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You get your CPU at jet.com?
> 
> That's where I bought mine.


yeh, i assume you used the Triple15 code? I had bought my RX 480 just a month prior. Tried to get as much on jet as I could but only the processor wound up being listed, memory and board came from amazon.


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Mine just goes blank....and it seems if I don't hit the Delete key as soon as the monitor kicks on...it just boots right into windows. Even with the MSI screen saying, "Hit delete, or F11." A bit strange I might say. I'm sure in time, things will get more normal...or at least I hope so...lol
> 
> EDIT:
> 4066.76mhz
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/pu4mw2


You now hold the oc lead. Congratz:thumb:


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> yeh, i assume you used the Triple15 code? I had bought my RX 480 just a month prior. Tried to get as much on jet as I could but only the processor wound up being listed, memory and board came from amazon.


I can't remember what code, but yea, saved like 30.00. I got my motherboard at Newegg for 50.00(had a 100 gift card). The ram came from Amazon though. I think it was like 129.99....Corsair LPX 3200(2*8gb).


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> You now hold the oc lead. Congratz:thumb:


Lead? Really? Where? I'm No.7 on CPU-Z website.

EDIT: Nevermind...had a brain-fart.....lmao


----------



## Tcoppock

On our leaderboard Leaderboard


----------



## Hequaqua

Yea....after I typed it, it came to me....lmao I'll go for more later. Headed to watch a movie or something...tired of messing with this computer....lol

I did post some pics of the build in my sig. I like the way it looks. I'll have to seal it up with the side of the case and get some more pics when I get a chance.

So far....I would give Ryzen a A- (single thread IPC). I'll give AMD a B- (not much lead time it appears for the MB mfgs.) and MSI a B- (Bios needs some work in my opinion).

Overall, for the Price/Perf ratio...I'm pretty happy. Thinks will get better! I just need to get my RX480 in here now. I have two cards that I swap in and out. The RX480 and a GTX1060. Both are pretty decent cards.









I'll check back in a little later.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> You now hold the oc lead. Congratz:thumb:


I submitted a new speed to you, likely will have higher results in the next week or so.


----------



## Hequaqua

Just to follow up on a earlier post regarding RealBench, and the lag in the first test.

I'm not sure if this is a inherent problem with Ryzen overall or what. It could be something in my system.

Anyway, I did find a solution. Run RealBench one time, then without closing it, run it again. I saw my times drop by about 50 seconds on the first test.

I'm about halfway through my benchmarking on the R5 1600. I moved from a i7-4770k to the Ryzen R5 1600. I was curious of how it would stack up. I ran a multitude of benchmarks(9 different sets) on the 4770k and started a spreadsheet. I ran all the benchmarks at different cpu clocks. 3.5/3.6/3.7/3.8/3.9/4.0. I'm not sure how high I it will make it on the R5 1600, but I'm going to try and at least match the Intel chip.

I will post the spreadsheet and some notes when I get them finished. I'm hoping to get them done today.


----------



## zipper17

From pro overclocker, Ryzen 5 OC beating 5820k OC


----------



## Hequaqua

Well, after about 20 hours of testing, and another couple of inputting and organizing all these benchmarks, I'm finally done. I will post the spreadsheet here, then I will follow-up with some thoughts and observations.

I tried to make this as easy to navigate and compare as I could.....it was a bit tough with so many tests, at so many different clocks.

*Intel i7-4770k v AMD R5 1600 Benchmarks*

Thoughts on the benchmarks themselves:

*CPU-Z*
Easy and quick to use

*Cinebench R15*
Easy to use, shows single and multiple thread usage

*Adia64*
Easy to use, wide range of testing across the cpu

*Handbrake*
Easy to use, puts all the cores to work encoding

*Time Spy/Firestrike*
Easy to use, can run custom(paid version) to isolate the cpu

*Geekbench 4*
Easy to use, multiple tests in single and multiple cores

*RealBench 2.54*
Easy to use, uses some real world applications

*Testing*
All of these benchmarks were ran with everything as equal as I could make them. Same SSD/HD configs, same power plan, same settings on GPU(RealBench), same cooling system, etc.

I made two run at every benchmark. If a benchmark failed, then I would restart them ALL again. So if Realbench failed, I would start all over again with CPU-Z. I will say upfront that the i7 never had a single crash. the R5 on the other hand did.

*Observations*
Overall, I'm pretty impressed with this R5 1600. As you can see from the testing, for the most part, it spanks my old i7. Of course, Intel is still king of the "single thread" across the board. On the other hand, they better get on the ball.

I will say the temps were fantastic on this chip. The highest I saw was 61.3°C, and that was with the [email protected] Voltages were also very good. I was able to get to 3.72ghz on the stock voltage of 1.240. To get it stable at 3.82 I needed to take the core voltage up to 1.250. I tried 3.92ghz several times, it would make it through some tests, then crash. I finally gave up when it crashed during Adia64(on the second run), the voltage was at 1.350 then. I really didn't think it was worth adding anymore to gain that last 100mhz. Yea, I know this is OCN, lol Perhaps if I had used the one of the LLC modes, it may have made a difference, but for the _*average user*_, I wanted to just stick with increasing the clocks and core voltage only.

If you look at these results, you can see the memory issue that is on everyone's mind. The latency is killing most of us right now. We just need to keep in mind that this platform is brand new from AMD, and hopefully, most of the little issues will get worked out. I was able to take my memory timings from 16-18-18-36 to 14-14-14-34 for all of these runs.

For what I spent on the mb/cpu/ram, I'm very happy. It actually was just a little more than what I paid for just my CPU a couple of years ago.

I guess next up....will be some game testing. I have some testing that I did on the RX480 and GTX1060, but those were mostly GPU tests.

Any thoughts on how to go about it? If anyone has suggestions, I will try my best to get them done.

I'll be dropping the RX480 in there tomorrow....then it will be a true "AMD" rig!
















Sorry for the rant.....hope this helps someone who might be on the fence with buying Ryzen!

*NOTE:* I believe on RealBench, the AMD cards seem to do better on the OpenCL portion. I tested with the GTX1060 in there because that is what I used for the Intel benches.


----------



## Spawne32

Got the corsair AF120's in today, got a bequiet dark rock 3 sitting me waiting for an AM4 bracket -_-


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well, after about 20 hours of testing, and another couple of inputting and organizing all these benchmarks, I'm finally done. I will post the spreadsheet here, then I will follow-up with some thoughts and observations.
> 
> *Intel i7-4770k v AMD R5 1600 Benchmarks*
> .


Thank you for the benches, good info+rep


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Got the corsair AF120's in today, got a bequiet dark rock 3 sitting me waiting for an AM4 bracket -_-


Love it!

I don't care for Corsair fans though.







I have two Gentle Typhoons, and those are the best fans I've ever owned. A lot of people like the Corsair and the Thermaltake Riiing(I think those are the ones I'm thing about.

Still love the look though.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Thank you for the benches, good info+rep


No problem, I enjoy benching almost more than gaming. lol

Thanks for the rep too!


----------



## Tcoppock

I will be ordering a x370 board next week, any suggestions?


----------



## Hequaqua

If money isn't a issue the Asrock X370 Taichi or Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero seem to be giving the best results in the R7 thread. The Asrock board is hard to find from what I've read.

Here is a list that show all the VRM specs...might help you compare:

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html

I like the board I have so far....it's mid-priced. It does seem to be missing some bios features that would have been nice. I don't see the BLCK overclocking in there, and a few other minor things.

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

UPDATE on the i7 v R5 Spreadsheet:

I was able to post all the benches for 3.92ghz! I left the voltage at 1.3500v and used LLC Mode 1, not a single issue other than temps really. Highest was 75.3°C. during the Adia64 benchmark.

*Intel i7-4770k v AMD R5 1600 Benchmarks*

I also ran IBT, two runs, again no issues. Temps were actually lower than Adia64:

[email protected] LLC Mode 1 Temp 71°C


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







[email protected] LLC Mode 1 Temp 71.8°C


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I tried to hit 4.12ghz with 1.40v LLC 1......never made it into the OS...









Does anyone know where I can find out more about the LLC Modes and their differences. I looked but didn't fine anything specific.


----------



## jopy

anybody here made the jump from 3770k?
was thinking of upgrading to 1600, usage are for a mixture of gaming,photoshop,illustrator,clip studio and blender.

worth it?


----------



## doom26464

My 1600 should be here tommrow. Hopefully have the system up and running by the weekend.

I doubt it will beat my [email protected] for single threaded performance, thus my intel system will still be my main gaming rig. However my 1600 will work great for my twitch steaming machine and some video editing work. Really look forward to doing more with it and twitch though.

Ill have to do some benching between the two but I already think I know what the results will be. Games still like speedy single core performance alot.


----------



## teclado

I put together a 1600X machine over the weekend. I'm using a Noctua air cooler. Getting my Corsair LPX RAM to 3200 MHZ at 16-18-18-36 was no problem for me.

I was able to get 3.9GHz @ 1.375V stable after ~45 minutes of Prime95. Temps were about 68C. Getting 4GHz to be stable has been a real challenge. The best I've done so far was about 10 minutes of Prime95 before it crashed, and that was @ 1.43V. Going any higher with Vcore and my temps were getting a bit too toasty for my taste (trying to keep it under 75C), so I've definitely hit a thermal wall. I'm not sure that I will want to stay at a particularly high Vcore for long term anyway, so I'll probably end up settling for 3.9 at a little under 1.4V.

LLC hasn't really seemed to do much for me. It doesn't seem to matter where I put it. Levels 2-5 seem to result in roughly the same stability. I'll admit that I still need to do a lot more testing to definitively say that, but that's been my impression so far.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teclado*
> 
> I put together a 1600X machine over the weekend. I'm using a Noctua air cooler. Getting my Corsair LPX RAM to 3200 MHZ at 16-18-18-36 was no problem for me.
> 
> I was able to get 3.9GHz @ 1.375V stable after ~45 minutes of Prime95. Temps were about 68C. Getting 4GHz to be stable has been a real challenge. The best I've done so far was about 10 minutes of Prime95 before it crashed, and that was @ 1.43V. Going any higher with Vcore and my temps were getting a bit too toasty for my taste (trying to keep it under 75C), so I've definitely hit a thermal wall. I'm not sure that I will want to stay at a particularly high Vcore for long term anyway, so I'll probably end up settling for 3.9 at a little under 1.4V.
> 
> LLC hasn't really seemed to do much for me. It doesn't seem to matter where I put it. Levels 2-5 seem to result in roughly the same stability. I'll admit that I still need to do a lot more testing to definitively say that, but that's been my impression so far.


What board are you using? I have the same RAM and can't get over 2666...







I have the X370 Krait(MSI).


----------



## teclado

I have the Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K7 paired with this RAM.

P.S. I'll work on getting my comp specs in forum sig.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teclado*
> 
> I have the Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K7 paired with this RAM.


Exact same RAM that I have.....







Maybe it's the bios difference.


----------



## Spawne32

Man I can't wait to get this AM4 bracket in for this cooler, hoping I can push above 4ghz like the rest of the oc's i have been seeing around.


----------



## Spawne32

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/ryzen-to-post-faster-with-new-agesa-1-4a-microcode.html

Just saw this in the Ryzen 7 thread.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/ryzen-to-post-faster-with-new-agesa-1-4a-microcode.html
> 
> Just saw this in the Ryzen 7 thread.


I can confirm that it does speed up boot times a bit on the Crosshair. Running beta BIOS 0082 which has 1.0.0.4a included


----------



## flopper

got my 1600 finnaly.
3.8ghz on stock cooler, bit toasty for prime tho even at 1.32v only.
figure I get an am4 waterblock down the line and use my custom water cooling.


----------



## Tcoppock

Please fill out the specs sheet in op, so we can add you to the list.


----------



## Tcoppock

List updated


----------



## dieanotherday

What do you guys think the likelihood of getting 1600x to 4 or 4.1 is


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> What do you guys think the likelihood of getting 1600x to 4 or 4.1 is


I thought the 1600x already boosted to 4.0ghz? That may be on one core, but I would think the odds are pretty good to get them all to there.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> What do you guys think the likelihood of getting 1600x to 4 or 4.1 is


boost to 4ghz so good


----------



## Spawne32

Given the right cooling, 4-4.1 should be doable, depending on your board and how far along the BIOS is it seems.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Love it!
> 
> I don't care for Corsair fans though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two Gentle Typhoons, and those are the best fans I've ever owned. A lot of people like the Corsair and the Thermaltake Riiing(I think those are the ones I'm thing about.
> 
> Still love the look though.


Yeh I am sending the corsair fans back, I paid almost 50 bucks for 3 fans and they barely move any air at all. The two on the top are setup to exhaust air through the top and pull the heat radiating off the graphics card (which is overclocked and you could fry eggs on) and there is virtually zero air moving through that grate at the top. Even with the honey comb in the rear of the case the AF120 there barely moves anything. Gonna throw a SP120 high static pressure fan at the bottom there and go with two cheaper fans at the top for 10 bucks. Found these on amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01JZ02CEM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and I like the frame design, the corsairs with how open their frame design seem like they are just blowing the air back down through the case when they encounter resistance above them.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Yeh I am sending the corsair fans back, I paid almost 50 bucks for 3 fans and they barely move any air at all. The two on the top are setup to exhaust air through the top and pull the heat radiating off the graphics card (which is overclocked and you could fry eggs on) and there is virtually zero air moving through that grate at the top. Even with the honey comb in the rear of the case the AF120 there barely moves anything. Gonna throw a SP120 high static pressure fan at the bottom there and go with two cheaper fans at the top for 10 bucks. Found these on amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01JZ02CEM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and I like the frame design, the corsairs with how open their frame design seem like they are just blowing the air back down through the case when they encounter resistance above them.


I've bought and used a lot of fans.....and without a doubt...the GT's have been the best. If I had to buy something different, I would probably go with the EK Vardar. I've never had any of those, but the reviews I've read have been solid. I bought the high RPM GT's, I think they were like 22-25.00 each, can't remember now. They are heavy and quiet. I'm not sure how long I've been using them.

They are 22.95 on Amazon.....that's about what I paid. They are high $$, but well worth it in my opinion.

https://www.amazon.com/Nidec-Servo-GentleTyphoon-120mm-D1225C12B6ZPA-64/dp/B017UX9DRA/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1493167713&sr=1-2&keywords=gentle+typhoon

EDIT: That is what I paid each. I bought them in December of 2015.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've bought and used a lot of fans.....and without a doubt...the GT's have been the best. If I had to buy something different, I would probably go with the EK Vardar. I've never had any of those, but the reviews I've read have been solid. I bought the high RPM GT's, I think they were like 22-25.00 each, can't remember now. They are heavy and quiet. I'm not sure how long I've been using them.
> 
> They are 22.95 on Amazon.....that's about what I paid. They are high $$, but well worth it in my opinion.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Nidec-Servo-GentleTyphoon-120mm-D1225C12B6ZPA-64/dp/B017UX9DRA/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1493167713&sr=1-2&keywords=gentle+typhoon


Got one behind me in my old case







just doesnt match my color theme. lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Got one behind me in my old case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just doesnt match my color theme. lol


Didn't match mine either....but I went for performance over looks. When they are spinning, you don't even realize they are grey.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Didn't match mine either....but I went for performance over looks. When they are spinning, you don't even realize they are grey.


Ill have to see how these others I ordered stack up, i got piles of fans sitting here in my computer bins. Actually have a delta fan sitting here as well, although shes a screamer. lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Ill have to see how these others I ordered stack up, i got piles of fans sitting here in my computer bins. Actually have a delta fan sitting here as well, although shes a screamer. lol


Yea, I know they(Delta) do, still they move a LOT of air. I know what you mean....I have a tub full too. I had a brand new one that came with my AIO, that made a rattling sound when you first turn the computer on. I emailed Lepa, they sent me a new one. I still use the "rattler." I have it blowing from underneath, feeding air in the GPU.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, I know they(Delta) do, still they move a LOT of air. I know what you mean....I have a tub full too. I had a brand new one that came with my AIO, that made a rattling sound when you first turn the computer on. I emailed Lepa, they sent me a new one. I still use the "rattler." I have it blowing from underneath, feeding air in the GPU.


Another one I used for years on a radiator setup was "dead silence" fans, alot of rubber built into them with sound dampening features built into the case, was an excellent fan.


----------



## Hequaqua

What Power Plan are you guy's using in Windows?

I've had some strange things going on. Normally I use the Balanced(never turn off monitor/hd). The CPU was kicking the core down, then it stopped. All cores were running at 3817mhz. The only way I can get them to downclock now is by going to the Power Saver mode. Yesterday, it was fine. Nothing has changed either. Odd.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What Power Plan are you guy's using in Windows?
> 
> I've had some strange things going on. Normally I use the Balanced(never turn off monitor/hd). The CPU was kicking the core down, then it stopped. All cores were running at 3817mhz. The only way I can get them to downclock now is by going to the Power Saver mode. Yesterday, it was fine. Nothing has changed either. Odd.


I downloaded the ryzen balanced power plan they released last month and just made a few modifications.


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I downloaded the ryzen balanced power plan they released last month and just made a few modifications.


+1


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I downloaded the ryzen balanced power plan they released last month and just made a few modifications.


I tried it....there was something I was seeing that I didn't like...can't remember what it was now though.....I'll look at it a little better when I get a chance. I threw in the RX480 last night, and then nVidia decided to release a new driver today. So I did change that out so I could do my benchmarks.

I'm going to go back and lower the core clocks on the CPU to see if it affected the scores. Things looked mostly normal. Here is the link is anyone is interested. I've done 24 driver sets on the GTX1060. This is the first set on Ryzen.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZQUgpBE69A0FYsYWyo3A9pXdadCZVVx7ng6qUjPBugQ/edit?usp=sharing

EDIT: OK I just swapped to the Ryzen plan, all cores are at 3717. Only one core with a load.









Ryzen:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Balanced:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Spawne32

What does it say about load in the task manager?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> What does it say about load in the task manager?


Here are two ss:

Left is Ryzen/right is Balanced


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT: Right now...with the Power Saving mode...all cores are at 1546.9mhz.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dieanotherday

what exaclty does boost do, i mean doies it randomly choose 1 core or it's always the same core and AMD binned that one core?

i'd expect all cores to get 4.1 on 1800x and 1600x but that doesn't seem to be the case.

on intel you are guaranteed boost speed on all cores.


----------



## Spawne32

The task manager in windows seems to give a better indicator of how the cores are loaded, which according to the pics shows an even load with the ryzen balanced plan, just like what I see in comparison. HWID could not be reading it correctly just yet, as Ive encountered alot of programs with issues reading ryzen cpus.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> what exaclty does boost do, i mean doies it randomly choose 1 core or it's always the same core and AMD binned that one core?
> 
> i'd expect all cores to get 4.1 on 1800x and 1600x but that doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> on intel you are guaranteed boost speed on all cores.


I believe it's one core...but I'm not sure if it's the same core....the x denotes that the cpu has extended frequency range. It will boost like 100mhz higher if certain conditions are met(thermal/voltage/etc). I believe that ALL of the R chips have a little XFR....that's just my opinion. I've set my clocks to 3825, and seen a max of 3880 at times.

Intel, I believe is across all cores. Guaranteed....I'm not sure of. All I know is that the chips I've seen all boost to the max(boost) that is stated by Intel.

EDIT: On the 3880, that was across all cores. I think once you manually OC, XFR and boost go out the window.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> The task manager in windows seems to give a better indicator of how the cores are loaded, which according to the pics shows an even load with the ryzen balanced plan, just like what I see in comparison. HWID could not be reading it correctly just yet, as Ive encountered alot of programs with issues reading ryzen cpus.


That could be true....but TM also shows that the Ryzen plan is running the cores at the set clocks(not downclocking at all).

Power Saving:


EDIT: Maybe that is normal for AMD chips.....or maybe it's a issue that will get addressed.....all I know coming from the Intel side is that it would downclock from 4.0ghz to 800mhz. It also would drop the core voltage, loaded at 4.0 1.136 to like .083 idle. I mean, temps are really fine...24.6°C...so maybe it's like the AMD GPU's when you use dual monitors, the memory clock is always at the max set speed in the bios or whatever it's overclocked to.

Maybe it's just me....lmao I am a little nuts....


----------



## Spawne32

Well I know there are issues with the windows scheduler but I haven encountered anything abnormal that would hinder performance thus far.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Well I know there are issues with the windows scheduler but I haven encountered anything abnormal that would hinder performance thus far.


Oh no.....me either, other than my RAM being stuck at 2666, and well....the latency.

I played a little of BF1 this morning...and the only hiccups I had were in DX12. I'm not a fan of DX12. If Windows wasn't pushing it, I don't think it would make it. Vulkan, in my opinion, is the best API. Even on the nVidia side, while it doesn't do as well, it does better than DX12. (note: that was on the GTX card, I'll test it more with the AMD card in a few days)

I'm not too worried about things...this platform is only a few months old...things will get better....I hope.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> That could be true....but TM also shows that the Ryzen plan is running the cores at the set clocks(not downclocking at all).
> 
> Power Saving:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Maybe that is normal for AMD chips.....or maybe it's a issue that will get addressed.....all I know coming from the Intel side is that it would downclock from 4.0ghz to 800mhz. It also would drop the core voltage, loaded at 4.0 1.136 to like .083 idle. I mean, temps are really fine...24.6°C...so maybe it's like the AMD GPU's when you use dual monitors, the memory clock is always at the max set speed in the bios or whatever it's overclocked to.
> 
> Maybe it's just me....lmao I am a little nuts....


You have to change the minimum processor state on the AMD plan or it won't downclock. I have mine set to 20% so at idle it clocks down to 2.2GHz (P2 I believe)


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> You have to change the minimum processor state on the AMD plan or it won't downclock. I have mine set to 20% so at idle it clocks down to 2.2GHz (P2 I believe)


I'll give it a try and see what happens....thx.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'll give it a try and see what happens....thx.


No prob sir. I'm assuming you're using P-states to overclock? This is the setting I'm referring to


----------



## Spawne32

Did you guys do fresh windows installs?


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Did you guys do fresh windows installs?


I did. Installed 1703 build


----------



## Hequaqua

That's what I have it set to atm.

Here is something a bit unusual....I disabled two cores(just messing around). So now it should be 4 cores/8 threads, right?

I just ran Superposition benchmark.....it's showing 4 cores, but 10 threads:



EDIT: That's it for me tonight.....I'm getting cross-eyed, been up too long. Have a great night guys.


----------



## Spawne32

I managed to squeeze my cas latency down to 12, and passed memtest86+ just fine, although my time spy benchmark dropped in all areas. Gonna retest that.


----------



## Mega Man

subbing !!!


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Did you guys do fresh windows installs?


yea, helps clear up old stuff with drivers, temp files and what else.


----------



## Tcoppock

This is my Superposition score.
1080p Extreme

4k Optimized

Just for reference my 5820k


5820k was 4.4GHZ


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> what exaclty does boost do, i mean doies it randomly choose 1 core or it's always the same core and AMD binned that one core?
> 
> i'd expect all cores to get 4.1 on 1800x and 1600x but that doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> on intel you are guaranteed boost speed on all cores.


How much below helps no idea.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









R7 non X does have XFR but 1/2 the value.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> For example, for the 1800X SKU the clock configuration is following: 3.6GHz all core frequency (MACF), 4.0GHz single core frequency (MSCF), 3.7GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC) and 4.1GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC).


A 1800X in AMD marketing is vs i7 6700K.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Processor Base Frequency *3.20 GHz*
Quote:


> Processor Base Frequency describes the rate at which the processor's transistors open and close. The processor base frequency is the operating point where TDP is defined. Frequency is measured in gigahertz (GHz), or billion cycles per second.


Max Turbo Frequency *3.70 GHz*
Quote:


> Max turbo frequency is the maximum single core frequency at which the processor is capable of operating using Intel® Turbo Boost Technology. Frequency is measured in gigahertz (GHz), or billion cycles per second.


Intel® Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0 Frequency *4.00 GHz*
Quote:


> Intel® Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0 identifies the best performing core(s) on a processor and provides increased performance on those cores through increasing frequency as needed by taking advantage of power and thermal headroom. Intel® Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0 frequency is the clock frequency of the CPU when running in this mode.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> This is my Superposition score.
> 1080p Extreme
> 
> 4k Optimized
> 
> Just for reference my 5820k
> 
> 
> 5820k was 4.4GHZ


Here is my GTX1060 1080p Extreme:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







4kOptimized


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Those scores are good, considering this benchmark really favors single thread and nVidia. I don't think I have any OC's on the 4770k. I do, but they were with the Beta version of Superposition. I was lucky enough to help them before the actual public release.









EDIT: This is the closest I could find from the Beta, it didn't have 1080pExtreme/4KOptimized. I'm not sure what the OC was on the 1060 either, I'm guessing +100 core/+500 Vram:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT II: Here are the Beta numbers on the 4 GPU's I had at the time. I shared these with Unigine. There was 4K/Extreme/Ultra/High/Medium. The 4K wasn't optimized, so I didn't track it....it was like 9-10fps at the beginning. I couldn't bare to sit through it for 8 runs...lol

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/15ZRHuPo7P6JygGquc-i3Ghtjdoie3MgCK4oTBcccHIY/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## zelix

Hey guys got my 1600 up to 3.8ghz 1.325v seems solid. Now I have no idea where to start on memory over clocking. I have the flarex 2400mhz kit, how far can I go? And how do I get there lol. I appreciate it.


----------



## alexsama1234

What cpu stress did you do to test the 3.8 ghz? If so, how much this please? I can only run 3.8ghz on 1.36 to be stable in prime95.


----------



## zelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexsama1234*
> 
> What cpu stress did you do to test the 3.8 ghz? If so, how much this please? I can only run 3.8ghz on 1.36 to be stable in prime95.


Aida64


----------



## teclado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> What do you guys think the likelihood of getting 1600x to 4 or 4.1 is


I think that 4.0 is almost guaranteed, it's just a matter of voltage and temperature.

I have a 1600x with a Noctua air cooler. At 4.0GHz, looks like I need around 1.41 volts, possibly more. I've had some conflicting test results, though. I ran about an hour of prime95 at 4GHz @ 1.41V (reading 1.392 - 1.404 in CPU-Z), with LLC on level 2, no crashes. The next day, I decided to re-run that test, same settings across the board - P95 crashed my system within about 10 seconds.







So what gives? I guess I need even more Vcore. I'm sure that if I upped Vcore to around 1.45V, all would be good. The problem is, I don't really feel comfortable running that kind of Vcore long term. Maybe it's totally fine, I have no idea. Furthermore, temps are getting a bit too hot for my taste at full load (getting ~72C).

The 1600X, when left at stock settings, will dial up one core to almost 4.1GHz when it needs to, for short bursts. I've seen this happen via CPU-Z and Ryzen Master. The Vcore is also increased to 1.5V for that short burst.

Now this leads me into another topic that I've seen many of you chatting about: Pstates and Windows / Ryzen balanced power plans. I have not been able to get my chip to downclock, ever, unless I leave it at stock settings. Whenever I touch the CPU multiplier, the processor state options in Windows flat out disappear. CPU freq and Vcore remain stuck all the time, regardless of load. This is really putting me off. I'd like to keep an OC of 3.9 - 4 ballpark, but I find myself reverting to defaults at the end of every OC session, prior to actually using my computer to play games, because I don't want it sitting at max all the time.


----------



## alexsama1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelix*
> 
> Aida64


Aida64 seems stable for me, but prime95 keeps failing







I need to rise the voltage to 1.36 at 3800 ghz in order to pass prime95. If you have the change can you also try in prime95 nex time.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teclado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> What do you guys think the likelihood of getting 1600x to 4 or 4.1 is
> 
> 
> 
> I think that 4.0 is almost guaranteed, it's just a matter of voltage and temperature.
> 
> I have a 1600x with a Noctua air cooler. At 4.0GHz, looks like I need around 1.41 volts, possibly more. I've had some conflicting test results, though. I ran about an hour of prime95 at 4GHz @ 1.41V (reading 1.392 - 1.404 in CPU-Z), with LLC on level 2, no crashes. The next day, I decided to re-run that test, same settings across the board - P95 crashed my system within about 10 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what gives? I guess I need even more Vcore. I'm sure that if I upped Vcore to around 1.45V, all would be good. The problem is, I don't really feel comfortable running that kind of Vcore long term. Maybe it's totally fine, I have no idea. Furthermore, temps are getting a bit too hot for my taste at full load (getting ~72C).
> 
> The 1600X, when left at stock settings, will dial up one core to almost 4.1GHz when it needs to, for short bursts. I've seen this happen via CPU-Z and Ryzen Master. The Vcore is also increased to 1.5V for that short burst.
> 
> Now this leads me into another topic that I've seen many of you chatting about: Pstates and Windows / Ryzen balanced power plans. I have not been able to get my chip to downclock, ever, unless I leave it at stock settings. Whenever I touch the CPU multiplier, the processor state options in Windows flat out disappear. CPU freq and Vcore remain stuck all the time, regardless of load. This is really putting me off. I'd like to keep an OC of 3.9 - 4 ballpark, but I find myself reverting to defaults at the end of every OC session, prior to actually using my computer to play games, because I don't want it sitting at max all the time.
Click to expand...

few things on this.

@chew* has been very active and seems very knowledgeable ( he was a reviewer i believe ) he said with the 8 cores you are almost guaranteed 3.7 - 4 ghz, but the 4 cores ( iirc, if not then the 6 and 4 ) have been all over the place ( he has multiple chips ) from 3.4 - 3.9 ( again iirc )

ryzen WILL NOT downlock when overclocked. via multi ( and i assume -- FSB )

you have to OC via pstates to get it to oc with downclocking ( iirc there are 2 or 3 board that can- i think the giga boards ( assume the x370 ) the crosshair, and iirc the killer.... there may be more since release that can i dont know. )

you have to use the correct version of prime ...... i dont know the correct one though off my head sorry. but i personally applaud you for wanting to be prime stable !!!!

as to the person talking about memory clocking. generally you want to manually set all timings then ( with ryzen in general ) you baby step to the proper speed ( IE for 3200 you oc to 2400 then 2667 then 2933 then 3200 ..... with boots in between for memory training


----------



## Hequaqua

Chew says 29.1 tick blend 90% of system ram.

Here is the link:

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/prime95/


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Has anyone ran RealBench?
> 
> Just wondering if the very test takes forever to start?
> 
> EDIT: Here is what I'm talking about:


Realbench did the same thing on my i7-2600 rig. If you run Realbench a second time straight after, it starts much faster as it seems to cache the gimp setup files


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Yeh I am sending the corsair fans back, I paid almost 50 bucks for 3 fans and they barely move any air at all. The two on the top are setup to exhaust air through the top and pull the heat radiating off the graphics card (which is overclocked and you could fry eggs on) and there is virtually zero air moving through that grate at the top. Even with the honey comb in the rear of the case the AF120 there barely moves anything. Gonna throw a SP120 high static pressure fan at the bottom there and go with two cheaper fans at the top for 10 bucks. Found these on amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01JZ02CEM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and I like the frame design, the corsairs with how open their frame design seem like they are just blowing the air back down through the case when they encounter resistance above them.
> 
> 
> 
> I've bought and used a lot of fans.....and without a doubt...the GT's have been the best. If I had to buy something different, I would probably go with the EK Vardar. I've never had any of those, but the reviews I've read have been solid. I bought the high RPM GT's, I think they were like 22-25.00 each, can't remember now. They are heavy and quiet. I'm not sure how long I've been using them.
> 
> They are 22.95 on Amazon.....that's about what I paid. They are high $$, but well worth it in my opinion.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Nidec-Servo-GentleTyphoon-120mm-D1225C12B6ZPA-64/dp/B017UX9DRA/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1493167713&sr=1-2&keywords=gentle+typhoon
> 
> EDIT: That is what I paid each. I bought them in December of 2015.
Click to expand...

Vardars are not the best of the best that some of the Youtubers would lead you to believe. They are about as good as the Corsair SP fans and not as good as the cooler master fans used on the master liquid pro coolers it would seem.

The graph in the linked page is quite informative, comparing vardars at 12 and 7.5v against each coolers' stock fans at 12v. The Vardars are not certainly not rubbish and are better than some but if compared to corsair SPs then there is not really much, if any, difference in performance

https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/kaby_lake_7700k_5ghz_aio_cooler_mega_test/4


----------



## Spawne32

This is a really crappy picture of this through the side window but I just installed this "Jonsbo" ( i know right) fan i picked up off amazon for 20 bucks, i wanted something to add a little bit more light to the inside of the case through the small window side, but i didnt want anything to ostentatious. This thing is awesome, gives off a really cool effect. Ill be sure to get better pictures of the setup assuming I ever get the bequiet AM4 bracket in the mail.


----------



## doom26464

Just got everything in. Hopefully have it up and running this weekend


----------



## Spawne32

good luck to you with ram compatibility lol just installed the latest bios released today for my gaming pro B350 board, no dice booting above 2667.


----------



## doom26464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> good luck to you with ram compatibility lol just installed the latest bios released today for my gaming pro B350 board, no dice booting above 2667.


Ah bummer. I Got corsiar LPX 16gb 3200mhz kit. I was really hopping it will at least do 2993mhz.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> Ah bummer. I Got corsiar LPX 16gb 3200mhz kit. I was really hopping it will at least do 2993mhz.


I have the 8GB 3000mhz kit, apparently its totally hit or miss whether it works or not.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> Ah bummer. I Got corsiar LPX 16gb 3200mhz kit. I was really hopping it will at least do 2993mhz.


I have another bios that MSI sent me yesterday version 1.123(beta). I was able to hit 2933 with it. I just set everything back to auto, rebooted, then hit AXMP profile 1. I saw some odd things(probably normal to most AMD users, but not to Intel), so I dropped back down to [email protected] timings. It did seem to raise the SoC voltage and memory voltage a little.



If you are interested. PM me your email...it's too big to attach here it appears.

I'm might try the one posted on the website though. Worth a shot.


----------



## fanchiuho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> This is a really crappy picture of this through the side window but I just installed this "Jonsbo" ( i know right) fan i picked up off amazon for 20 bucks, i wanted something to add a little bit more light to the inside of the case through the small window side, but i didnt want anything to ostentatious. This thing is awesome, gives off a really cool effect. Ill be sure to get better pictures of the setup assuming I ever get the bequiet AM4 bracket in the mail.


Jonsbo is actually a pretty known brand for cases where I live (East Asia), I also heard they're releasing the first products in the US. Not fans, but cases, still something.


----------



## dieanotherday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> few things on this.
> 
> @chew* has been very active and seems very knowledgeable ( he was a reviewer i believe ) he said with the 8 cores you are almost guaranteed 3.7 - 4 ghz, but the 4 cores ( iirc, if not then the 6 and 4 ) have been all over the place ( he has multiple chips ) from 3.4 - 3.9 ( again iirc )
> 
> ryzen WILL NOT downlock when overclocked. via multi ( and i assume -- FSB )
> 
> you have to OC via pstates to get it to oc with downclocking ( iirc there are 2 or 3 board that can- i think the giga boards ( assume the x370 ) the crosshair, and iirc the killer.... there may be more since release that can i dont know. )
> 
> you have to use the correct version of prime ...... i dont know the correct one though off my head sorry. but i personally applaud you for wanting to be prime stable !!!!
> 
> as to the person talking about memory clocking. generally you want to manually set all timings then ( with ryzen in general ) you baby step to the proper speed ( IE for 3200 you oc to 2400 then 2667 then 2933 then 3200 ..... with boots in between for memory training


Ok time for my report.

My 1600x came in and I needed ~ 1.44 to get it stable for 1 hr @4ghz. Much better than my 1600 that can't get 4ghz.

I did not know it wouldn't downclock when overclocked. That's kind of poor planning on AMD/mobo manufacturer part.

Also I also had to manually set timings/mem freq or else my system would boot into bios every time.

So yea guys, if you want 4ghz, get an x version of the cpu, or else yo'll be losing 2.5-5% of perf for not much money saved.

Also for some reason, I feel like 1600x performs better than 1600 when oc'ed to same speed.

My 1700x was also able to get 4ghz and 1700 was not @1.45v


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> Ok time for my report.
> 
> I did not know it wouldn't downclock when overclocked. That's kind of poor planning on AMD/mobo manufacturer part.


can OC using P-states then they downclock.


----------



## teclado

Update from me.

@doom26464: I have a 16GB Corsair LPX kit (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) and I have had zero issues getting 3200MHz. I've been manually setting the multiplier and timings (16-18-18-18-36), set RAM voltage to 1.35V. I've not been using XMP. I have a Gigabyte K7 motherboard.

Looks like my 1600X 4GHz OC would be stable somewhere between 1.4V and 1.43V, haven't really narrowed it down better than that. Mainly I've been trying to see how low I could get Vcore with a 3.9-3.95 OC. I passed 30 min of P95 custom (thanks Mega Man and Hequaqua) at 3.95 @ ~1.38V. I need to run a longer tests, but life keeps getting in the way.

The pstate and volt / clock throttling thing just flat out does not work with my Giga K7 and F3 bios. I have the power profiles (windows and Ryzen) set up, but as soon as I touch the multiplier, the processor state options within Win / Ryz power plans disappear, Vcore is stuck, clock is stuck. I've tried numerous bios settings, read multiple guides, followed various tips and advice - nada. My guess is this feature is disabled until a future bios revision (hopefully).


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm guessing your Bios is in better shape than MSI. I *was* able to get to 2933...now I can't.






It set everything back to 2133 after failing to boot 7 times...lol

You can see on the second screenshot where it saves that last booted timings. After it booted with the other timings...those were gone...the 14-14-14-14-34 and the 16-18-18-18-36 timings were in there on the left. I changed the frequency to 2933, failed again.

I just set everything back to the settings I've been using, [email protected]

Wait for the next bios I guess.....


----------



## Spawne32

I am thoroughly disappointed with my MSI bios on the B350M gaming pro, seem to have a very limited range of options to get anything to work. On the CPU side of things I am bound to a max of 1.400 vcore, and there is no option to alter the SOC voltage, or any of the other voltages as mentioned with the exception of the northbridge (chipset) and the DRAM voltages. AXMP does not work at the rated DDR4 3000 speed of the LPX, and nor can I get above 2667 manually regardless of what settings I have changed. Even after that lovely video thats been posted around about overclocking using the MSI board as an example. The mods on the forum just use "overclocking is not guaranteed" as the reasoning behind all of this. My only hope seems to be tied to the microcode updates coming.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I am thoroughly disappointed with my MSI bios on the B350M gaming pro, seem to have a very limited range of options to get anything to work. On the CPU side of things I am bound to a max of 1.400 vcore, and there is no option to alter the SOC voltage, or any of the other voltages as mentioned with the exception of the northbridge (chipset) and the DRAM voltages. AXMP does not work at the rated DDR4 3000 speed of the LPX, and nor can I get above 2667 manually regardless of what settings I have changed. Even after that lovely video thats been posted around about overclocking using the MSI board as an example. The mods on the forum just use "overclocking is not guaranteed" as the reasoning behind all of this. My only hope seems to be tied to the microcode updates coming.


I can agree with most of that...even the X370 board I have doesn't have a lot of options that I thought it would. Yes, I can adjust the Core/Soc/DRAM voltages....the memory is just a royal PITA. What really is eating me though, is the slow boot times....my god, anywhere from 20-30 seconds in the bios. That's crazy. I'm not sure, but it seems like either the MB/CPU is slow at loading up anything that has to do with monitoring. CPU-Z takes 10-15 seconds sometimes, and HWiNFO 64 about the same, unless I open it AS SOON AS THE DESKTOP appears.

I'm not unhappy with the performance overall, and I knew going in there were issues, but it's starting to get a little old. Quick.

Anyway, rant over, if I leave the [email protected] with stock voltage, and leave the RAM alone is does seem to get a bit better when loading everything. It was around 35-40 seconds, and a good boot being 26. It now is hovering around 20. So I guess baby steps! lmao


----------



## flopper

when I decided to go with ryzen, gigabyte seemed to have less issues with the r7 launch.
so I went that route.
cant say I regret that as its 4 days running now without a hitch.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I can agree with most of that...even the X370 board I have doesn't have a lot of options that I thought it would. Yes, I can adjust the Core/Soc/DRAM voltages....the memory is just a royal PITA. What really is eating me though, is the slow boot times....my god, anywhere from 20-30 seconds in the bios. That's crazy. I'm not sure, but it seems like either the MB/CPU is slow at loading up anything that has to do with monitoring. CPU-Z takes 10-15 seconds sometimes, and HWiNFO 64 about the same, unless I open it AS SOON AS THE DESKTOP appears.
> 
> I'm not unhappy with the performance overall, and I knew going in there were issues, but it's starting to get a little old. Quick.
> 
> Anyway, rant over, if I leave the [email protected] with stock voltage, and leave the RAM alone is does seem to get a bit better when loading everything. It was around 35-40 seconds, and a good boot being 26. It now is hovering around 20. So I guess baby steps! lmao


This is exactly the kinda stuff I saw that I thought maybe I was just going crazy. My previous rig was a 860K with a MSI A88XM Gaming motherboard, and I had the ryzen build swapped in to my desktop in about 3 hours, and immediately I was like, what is going on with these long load times. It was a significantly noticeable difference exactly as you described, so at least I know its not just me or my hardware. MSI's support on their forums is down right atrocious, and they just seem to pass off the blame as user error or blame AMD for the problems in every single thread I have seen. They advertise these boards for overclocking and then when there is an issue directly related, nothing is guaranteed and nothing is supported. All of it is "at your own risk" and they immediately assume no responsibility for it. My only hope is that the engineers get this figured out soon because if I don't have my memory running at at least 2933 in the next 3 months, ill wont be replacing the memory, ill be replacing the board.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> This is exactly the kinda stuff I saw that I thought maybe I was just going crazy. My previous rig was a 860K with a MSI A88XM Gaming motherboard, and I had the ryzen build swapped in to my desktop in about 3 hours, and immediately I was like, what is going on with these long load times. It was a significantly noticeable difference exactly as you described, so at least I know its not just me or my hardware. MSI's support on their forums is down right atrocious, and they just seem to pass off the blame as user error or blame AMD for the problems in every single thread I have seen. They advertise these boards for overclocking and then when there is an issue directly related, nothing is guaranteed and nothing is supported. All of it is "at your own risk" and they immediately assume no responsibility for it. My only hope is that the engineers get this figured out soon because if I don't have my memory running at at least 2933 in the next 3 months, ill wont be replacing the memory, ill be replacing the board.


It's not just you...I feel ya man...lol

I'm going to mess with it later tonight and see if I can't get it to at least 2933. I did the day before yesterday....just by enabling AXMP.

I don't visit the MSI forums....hogwash. I emailed MSI directly and they sent me beta bios. I think I'm on it now...not sure because I did flash the "official" one on there last night. I will say that their direct support was pretty nice...and they seemed to be trying to help.

Well...back to cutting grass....looks like rain is coming in.

I'll report back later if I have any luck.


----------



## Spawne32

2.52 was the beta bios I tried, 2.50 was the latest official release I believe for my board. Saw no difference on either of them. You would think with how AXMP is supposed to work it would be simple. lol


----------



## dieanotherday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm guessing your Bios is in better shape than MSI. I *was* able to get to 2933...now I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It set everything back to 2133 after failing to boot 7 times...lol
> 
> You can see on the second screenshot where it saves that last booted timings. After it booted with the other timings...those were gone...the 14-14-14-14-34 and the 16-18-18-18-36 timings were in there on the left. I changed the frequency to 2933, failed again.
> 
> I just set everything back to the settings I've been using, [email protected]
> 
> Wait for the next bios I guess.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I am thoroughly disappointed with my MSI bios on the B350M gaming pro, seem to have a very limited range of options to get anything to work. On the CPU side of things I am bound to a max of 1.400 vcore, and there is no option to alter the SOC voltage, or any of the other voltages as mentioned with the exception of the northbridge (chipset) and the DRAM voltages. AXMP does not work at the rated DDR4 3000 speed of the LPX, and nor can I get above 2667 manually regardless of what settings I have changed. Even after that lovely video thats been posted around about overclocking using the MSI board as an example. The mods on the forum just use "overclocking is not guaranteed" as the reasoning behind all of this. My only hope seems to be tied to the microcode updates coming.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I can agree with most of that...even the X370 board I have doesn't have a lot of options that I thought it would. Yes, I can adjust the Core/Soc/DRAM voltages....the memory is just a royal PITA. What really is eating me though, is the slow boot times....my god, anywhere from 20-30 seconds in the bios. That's crazy. I'm not sure, but it seems like either the MB/CPU is slow at loading up anything that has to do with monitoring. CPU-Z takes 10-15 seconds sometimes, and HWiNFO 64 about the same, unless I open it AS SOON AS THE DESKTOP appears.
> 
> I'm not unhappy with the performance overall, and I knew going in there were issues, but it's starting to get a little old. Quick.
> 
> Anyway, rant over, if I leave the [email protected] with stock voltage, and leave the RAM alone is does seem to get a bit better when loading everything. It was around 35-40 seconds, and a good boot being 26. It now is hovering around 20. So I guess baby steps! lmao


I have msi B350m pro and LPX 3200 ram.

I recommend setting voltages to 1.35 and 16 18 18 18 36 timings for 2933 speed. I cannot reach 3200.

Today there's a new bios which I will try laterz.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> I have msi B350m pro and LPX 3200 ram.
> 
> I recommend setting voltages to 1.35 and 16 18 18 18 36 timings for 2933 speed. I cannot reach 3200.
> 
> Today there's a new bios which I will try laterz.


I always have mine set to the rated box voltage regardless of what speed its running at, but using any combination of timings I cannot get it to POST on 2933 or 3200, even using the "try it!" feature, or manually setting them.


----------



## Hequaqua

Yeppers....no luck here either.

Here are three runs, two were at the same speed, one has different timings:



Run 1 2400mhz 16-18-18-18-36
Run 2 2667mhz 16-18-18-18-36
Run 3 2667mhz 14-14-14-14-34

For reference my i7-4770 with 1866 scored around 2900+ overall. I don't have any single runs on just the memory. It was Kingston Predator(of course it was CL9 DDR3).

EDIT: Added the speed/timings.

EDIT II: Adia64 still shows the latency at +80ns:



NOTE: I am on the Beta bios that MSI gave me 1.23.


----------



## teclado

I thought that this was interesting: http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-ryzen-5-1600x-overclocked-benchmark-results-4-1ghz_194024


----------



## Hequaqua

http://valid.x86.fr/t1d18u


----------



## Spawne32

4099.04 lol got robbed of that last .6mhz


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> 4099.04 lol got robbed of that last .6mhz


IKR....lol

You know how these "multipliers" work. The next increase would have been 4125. I don't think it would even boot with it set at that. That was without touching any voltages though. Every thing was Auto expect for the core speed.









EDIT: Here is another one from the other day...with the GTX1060 in there.

http://valid.x86.fr/a17u9q

EDIT II: Look at the one with the GTX1060, the RAM speed was at 2933! WTH


----------



## dieanotherday

guys should i try 4.1

im 4 @ 1.44v


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> http://valid.x86.fr/t1d18u


can u please upload a cpu-z v 1,79 bench screen?


----------



## 12Cores

Are any the 1600/1600x chips clocking over 4ghz?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> can u please upload a cpu-z v 1,79 bench screen?




http://valid.x86.fr/a17u9q


----------



## Spawne32

Unless MSI allows for more then 1.4v in the BIOS, i am screwed on this board. I can get to the windows login screen at 4ghz @ 1.4v but then I crash consistently.

Dialed it back down to 3.9 @ 1.4v for right now.

https://valid.x86.fr/30m1zv


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Unless MSI allows for more then 1.4v in the BIOS, i am screwed on this board. I can get to the windows login screen at 4ghz @ 1.4v but then I crash consistently.
> 
> Dialed it back down to 3.9 @ 1.4v for right now.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/30m1zv


Mine lets me adjust it....lol

Boom!


https://valid.x86.fr/u33zuk

CPU-Z 1.79


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/a17u9q


there are no scores or am i blind?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> there are no scores or am i blind?


No scores? Huh?


----------



## Evo589

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teclado*
> 
> Update from me.
> 
> @doom26464: I have a 16GB Corsair LPX kit (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) and I have had zero issues getting 3200MHz. I've been manually setting the multiplier and timings (16-18-18-18-36), set RAM voltage to 1.35V. I've not been using XMP. I have a Gigabyte K7 motherboard.
> 
> Looks like my 1600X 4GHz OC would be stable somewhere between 1.4V and 1.43V, haven't really narrowed it down better than that. Mainly I've been trying to see how low I could get Vcore with a 3.9-3.95 OC. I passed 30 min of P95 custom (thanks Mega Man and Hequaqua) at 3.95 @ ~1.38V. I need to run a longer tests, but life keeps getting in the way.
> 
> The pstate and volt / clock throttling thing just flat out does not work with my Giga K7 and F3 bios. I have the power profiles (windows and Ryzen) set up, but as soon as I touch the multiplier, the processor state options within Win / Ryz power plans disappear, Vcore is stuck, clock is stuck. I've tried numerous bios settings, read multiple guides, followed various tips and advice - nada. My guess is this feature is disabled until a future bios revision (hopefully).


Do you know what version it says on your memory? Is it v5.39?


----------



## theister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No scores? Huh?


benchmark results of cpu z 1,79. thats what i like to know.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> benchmark results of cpu z 1,79. thats what i like to know.


Oh.....my bad....lol

I doubt it will do the 4124...but I can try the 4099 in a few...headed to the store before it gets dark(walking sucks)...


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm guessing your Bios is in better shape than MSI. I *was* able to get to 2933...now I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It set everything back to 2133 after failing to boot 7 times...lol
> 
> You can see on the second screenshot where it saves that last booted timings. After it booted with the other timings...those were gone...the 14-14-14-14-34 and the 16-18-18-18-36 timings were in there on the left. I changed the frequency to 2933, failed again.
> 
> I just set everything back to the settings I've been using, [email protected]
> 
> Wait for the next bios I guess.....


Have a look for the ProODT setting and try adjusting it between 40-60 Ohms to see if that helps you with the stability.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I am thoroughly disappointed with my MSI bios on the B350M gaming pro, seem to have a very limited range of options to get anything to work. On the CPU side of things I am bound to a max of 1.400 vcore, and there is no option to alter the SOC voltage, or any of the other voltages as mentioned with the exception of the northbridge (chipset) and the DRAM voltages. AXMP does not work at the rated DDR4 3000 speed of the LPX, and nor can I get above 2667 manually regardless of what settings I have changed. Even after that lovely video thats been posted around about overclocking using the MSI board as an example. The mods on the forum just use "overclocking is not guaranteed" as the reasoning behind all of this. My only hope seems to be tied to the microcode updates coming.


ProODT adjustment between 40-60 ohms helps with stability

this may help


----------



## Spawne32

Tried it, with no success.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Tried it, with no success.


Bummer.

Are you making one change at a time and rebooting or just going straight to the setting you are after?

one change at a time seems to get the most sucess


----------



## Hequaqua

Same here.....one at a time.

Oh well....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theister*
> 
> benchmark results of cpu z 1,79. thats what i like to know.


I'm gonna have to pass on that for a bit....just had the crap scared out of me. When I rebooted and clocked the core down, the voltage was still showing 1.40+. Rebooted a few times, couldn't get it to go back down. I finally had to clear the CMOS and put everything back.

I'll post it if I can. I know their is a HUGE difference in benchmark scores for whatever reason. I asked on another thread, but never got a response. It(1.79) also does the multi-core first. A bit odd if you ask me.

EDIT:

Change Info:
CPU-Z 1.79 is out ! That version adds the support of AMD Ryzen 5, and upcoming Ryzen 3 processors. It does also fix the lockup at loading of the previous version on Ryzen systems with RAID. This version does also include a new benchmark version (2017.01). Please note that the scores of that new bench version won't appear in the validations for a while, in order to generate enough inputs to build a reliable comparison table.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Bummer.
> 
> Are you making one change at a time and rebooting or just going straight to the setting you are after?
> 
> one change at a time seems to get the most sucess


Kinda difficult to do one change at a time, because it wont post at the rated speed, so it clears the CMOS everytime. If i change to 2933 and then wait to change timings or procodt or whatever afterwards, I cant because it just wont boot.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Kinda difficult to do one change at a time, because it wont post at the rated speed, so it clears the CMOS everytime. If i change to 2933 and then wait to change timings or procodt or whatever afterwards, I cant because it just wont boot.


Yep!


----------



## Zatarra09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Same here.....one at a time.
> 
> Oh well....
> I'm gonna have to pass on that for a bit....just had the crap scared out of me. When I rebooted and clocked the core down, the voltage was still showing 1.40+. Rebooted a few times, couldn't get it to go back down. I finally had to clear the CMOS and put everything back.
> 
> I'll post it if I can. I know their is a HUGE difference in benchmark scores for whatever reason. I asked on another thread, but never got a response. It(1.79) also does the multi-core first. A bit odd if you ask me.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Change Info:
> CPU-Z 1.79 is out ! That version adds the support of AMD Ryzen 5, and upcoming Ryzen 3 processors. It does also fix the lockup at loading of the previous version on Ryzen systems with RAID. This version does also include a new benchmark version (2017.01). Please note that the scores of that new bench version won't appear in the validations for a while, in order to generate enough inputs to build a reliable comparison table.


Noone wants to show their CPU-z 1.79 scores for Ryzen, because CPU-z scores are CRAZY low from ver 1.78 to 1.79. Its a conspiracy I tell you!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zatarra09*
> 
> Noone wants to show their CPU-z 1.79 scores for Ryzen, because CPU-z scores are CRAZY low from ver 1.78 to 1.79. Its a conspiracy I tell you!


Oh I can show them at what I'm at now...lol 3.7.....They want to wait until they have more Ryzen scores in there.....I wonder if the Intel chips dropped like the Ryzen's have?

3.7ghz 2633mhz 14-14-14-14-32



EDIT: Here is my old [email protected] 1866mhz RAM CL9


----------



## KarathKasun

Got the MSI B350M Pro, R5 1400, and G.Skill Fortis 2133 coming in.

Hoping to get up to 2400 or 2666 on the memory. Unless that board is totally missing advanced subtimings. If not, its not a huge loss as Im only running a GTX 670 at the moment and it wont be a huge limiting factor. I can upgrade ram later when I get the money together for a GPU upgrade.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Got the MSI B350M Pro, R5 1400, and G.Skill Fortis 2133 coming in.
> 
> Hoping to get up to 2400 or 2666 on the memory. Unless that board is totally missing advanced subtimings. If not, its not a huge loss as Im only running a GTX 670 at the moment and it wont be a huge limiting factor. I can upgrade ram later when I get the money together for a GPU upgrade.


I think the features are there...it's just getting some to work atm. I'm stuck at 2666....still not too bad I guess. From what I've read, Ryzen loves the higher speed ram, provided the boards support it. It's a bit of hit-and-miss right now.

Keep us posted though.









_________________________________________________________________________________
@Tcoppock

You need to update my OC on the leaderboard.....


----------



## Tcoppock

Please submit update via link in op.


----------



## Tcoppock

Leaderboard updated!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Please submit update via link in op.


Thx!









________________________________________________________________________

That shot earlier of CPU-Z(1.78/1.79), aren't correct. I think the core clock was at 3400. Here they are at 3700:


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> Bummer.
> 
> Are you making one change at a time and rebooting or just going straight to the setting you are after?
> 
> one change at a time seems to get the most sucess
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda difficult to do one change at a time, because it wont post at the rated speed, so it clears the CMOS everytime. If i change to 2933 and then wait to change timings or procodt or whatever afterwards, I cant because it just wont boot.
Click to expand...

I mean from safe boot 2133, change to 2400, reboot, change to 2666 and reboot etc etc sneak up on it


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I mean from safe boot 2133, change to 2400, reboot, change to 2666 and reboot etc etc sneak up on it


I tried sneaking up on it....as soon as I got to 2933....same thing...boot, click, boot, click, boot, click....back to 2133.

MSI will fix it one of these days.....


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I mean from safe boot 2133, change to 2400, reboot, change to 2666 and reboot etc etc sneak up on it
> 
> 
> 
> I tried sneaking up on it....as soon as I got to 2933....same thing...boot, click, boot, click, boot, click....back to 2133.
> 
> MSI will fix it one of these days.....
Click to expand...

oh well. worth a try


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teclado*
> 
> Update from me.
> 
> @doom26464: I have a 16GB Corsair LPX kit (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16) and I have had zero issues getting 3200MHz. I've been manually setting the multiplier and timings (16-18-18-18-36), set RAM voltage to 1.35V. I've not been using XMP. I have a Gigabyte K7 motherboard.
> 
> Looks like my 1600X 4GHz OC would be stable somewhere between 1.4V and 1.43V, haven't really narrowed it down better than that. Mainly I've been trying to see how low I could get Vcore with a 3.9-3.95 OC. I passed 30 min of P95 custom (thanks Mega Man and Hequaqua) at 3.95 @ ~1.38V. I need to run a longer tests, but life keeps getting in the way.
> 
> The pstate and volt / clock throttling thing just flat out does not work with my Giga K7 and F3 bios. I have the power profiles (windows and Ryzen) set up, but as soon as I touch the multiplier, the processor state options within Win / Ryz power plans disappear, Vcore is stuck, clock is stuck. I've tried numerous bios settings, read multiple guides, followed various tips and advice - nada. My guess is this feature is disabled until a future bios revision (hopefully).


It isn't everyone I have heard from has had successes. But you can't oc via multi at all.

Pstates only and you have to enter it in hex code I heard...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> when I decided to go with ryzen, gigabyte seemed to have less issues with the r7 launch.
> so I went that route.
> cant say I regret that as its 4 days running now without a hitch.


as has BOTH of my msi ryzen builds
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I can agree with most of that...even the X370 board I have doesn't have a lot of options that I thought it would. Yes, I can adjust the Core/Soc/DRAM voltages....the memory is just a royal PITA. What really is eating me though, is the slow boot times....my god, anywhere from 20-30 seconds in the bios. That's crazy. I'm not sure, but it seems like either the MB/CPU is slow at loading up anything that has to do with monitoring. CPU-Z takes 10-15 seconds sometimes, and HWiNFO 64 about the same, unless I open it AS SOON AS THE DESKTOP appears.
> 
> I'm not unhappy with the performance overall, and I knew going in there were issues, but it's starting to get a little old. Quick.
> 
> Anyway, rant over, if I leave the [email protected] with stock voltage, and leave the RAM alone is does seem to get a bit better when loading everything. It was around 35-40 seconds, and a good boot being 26. It now is hovering around 20. So I guess baby steps! lmao
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly the kinda stuff I saw that I thought maybe I was just going crazy. My previous rig was a 860K with a MSI A88XM Gaming motherboard, and I had the ryzen build swapped in to my desktop in about 3 hours, and immediately I was like, what is going on with these long load times. It was a significantly noticeable difference exactly as you described, so at least I know its not just me or my hardware. MSI's support on their forums is down right atrocious, and they just seem to pass off the blame as user error or blame AMD for the problems in every single thread I have seen. They advertise these boards for overclocking and then when there is an issue directly related, nothing is guaranteed and nothing is supported. All of it is "at your own risk" and they immediately assume no responsibility for it. My only hope is that the engineers get this figured out soon because if I don't have my memory running at at least 2933 in the next 3 months, ill wont be replacing the memory, ill be replacing the board.
Click to expand...

first i remember when it took minutes too boot up, i think this crying about boot times is hilarious ....

second you guys do know the msi forums have literally NO msi employees on it, right ?

third nothing in ocing is not gaurenteed . you can get a chip that wont run anything but stock, and who 2400 ram iirc is max supported .....


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It isn't everyone I have heard from has had successes. But you can't oc via multi at all.
> 
> Pstates only and you have to enter it in hex code I heard...
> as has BOTH of my msi ryzen builds
> first i remember when it took minutes too boot up, i think this crying about boot times is hilarious ....
> 
> second you guys do know the msi forums have literally NO msi employees on it, right ?
> 
> third nothing in ocing is not gaurenteed . you can get a chip that wont run anything but stock, and who 2400 ram iirc is max supported .....


As I pointed out to the MSI forum mod who pissed and moaned about this being AMD's fault, this really had nothing to do with overclocking, it had to do with memory booting at its rated speed. But since they seem to think anything over 2400 to be considered "overclocking" because its not recommended by AMD, they won't provide support for any questions related to it. Other board manufacturers have seemingly already worked out the bugs, so what is the issue and why can't we get an answer on it?

Secondly, we are not crying about boot times, the boot times are long and they shouldn't be, end of story. This isn't 1992 when you could watch a system go through the boot process and brew a cup of coffee at the same time. I don't understand this attitude from AMD fanbois like yourself that this is all somehow "ok". The lowered expectations that you guys have towards an AMD product is sad really. You wouldn't go buy a 50,000 dollar car and EXPECT to have issues with it upon its release until the manufacturer has "worked out the bugs" with it, so why should this be any different? This is not just a 200 dollar CPU, this is a multi billion dollar product launch on the part of a international corporation, and to not have your **** together like this, along with your board partners is pathetic really. And that's coming from someone who has owned and purchased AMD products back into the 1990s and has always been there to support the company.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I mean from safe boot 2133, change to 2400, reboot, change to 2666 and reboot etc etc sneak up on it


Is sneaking up the speed really an effective tactic here, because I would laugh my ass off if that was the case. I tried playing around with the 2.52 bios earlier and I got to a point where 2933 put some skewed colors at the very top of my monitor but that was about it, had to reset and then it cleared the CMOS automatically. Normally I wouldnt do the auto CMOS clear in this instance but the CMOS jumper is below the video card, so I gotta pull the card to actually use that jumper.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It isn't everyone I have heard from has had successes. But you can't oc via multi at all.
> 
> Pstates only and you have to enter it in hex code I heard...
> as has BOTH of my msi ryzen builds
> first i remember when it took minutes too boot up, i think this crying about boot times is hilarious ....
> 
> second you guys do know the msi forums have literally NO msi employees on it, right ?
> 
> third nothing in ocing is not gaurenteed . you can get a chip that wont run anything but stock, and who 2400 ram iirc is max supported .....
> 
> 
> 
> As I pointed out to the MSI forum mod who pissed and moaned about this being AMD's fault, this really had nothing to do with overclocking, it had to do with memory booting at its rated speed. But since they seem to think anything over 2400 to be considered "overclocking" because its not recommended by AMD, they won't provide support for any questions related to it. Other board manufacturers have seemingly already worked out the bugs, so what is the issue and why can't we get an answer on it?
> 
> Secondly, we are not crying about boot times, the boot times are long and they shouldn't be, end of story. This isn't 1992 when you could watch a system go through the boot process and brew a cup of coffee at the same time. I don't understand this attitude from AMD fanbois like yourself that this is all somehow "ok". The lowered expectations that you guys have towards an AMD product is sad really. You wouldn't go buy a 50,000 dollar car and EXPECT to have issues with it upon its release until the manufacturer has "worked out the bugs" with it, so why should this be any different? This is not just a 200 dollar CPU, this is a multi billion dollar product launch on the part of a international corporation, and to not have your **** together like this, along with your board partners is pathetic really. And that's coming from someone who has owned and purchased AMD products back into the 1990s and has always been there to support the company.
Click to expand...

1 i am a fan boi but i am not blind

2 ANYTHING over JEDEC speeds IS overclocking on ram. even on intel. - even on intel( twice for emphasis ) . anything over 2400 is overclocking. when intel first released ddr 4 CPUs they too had issues getting higher speeds. and this is on an ESTABLISHED architecture --- this is not fanboi-ism, its realism. cars are not new tech so no i would expect them to have few issues ( fyi i have 2 that cost more .... and both have had recalls.... btw ever car i know of, every has had recalls. welcome to reality ) that said. AMD guarantees 2400 2 dimm and 4 dimm 2133 ( iirc really i have not had the time to keep up with OEM standards on this generation with my daughter -- that said ) it has yet to hold me back on 2 different motherboards with Hynix, since release- and as chew* has proved, it was not luck, its skill and patience........... even when i could only get 2933 ..

3 yes, you are not crying you are whining and moaning about 30 seconds. frankly i am still in disbelief anyone actually shuts off their pf, or puts it to sleep--- do you have an ssd ? do you know what trim does and how it works ? sorry i really dont care you have enough time to take a sip from your drink to boot....
if you did not want problems. you should not of bought a brand new architecture, period. NONE that i know of have been hitch free in the recent history of pcs...... feel free to prove me wrong ( x 86/64 )

the sad part, is 99% of your issues are mobo related and not amd..... but of course i am the fanboi for blaming the correct person .......








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I mean from safe boot 2133, change to 2400, reboot, change to 2666 and reboot etc etc sneak up on it
> 
> 
> 
> Is sneaking up the speed really an effective tactic here, because I would laugh my ass off if that was the case. I tried playing around with the 2.52 bios earlier and I got to a point where 2933 put some skewed colors at the very top of my monitor but that was about it, had to reset and then it cleared the CMOS automatically. Normally I wouldnt do the auto CMOS clear in this instance but the CMOS jumper is below the video card, so I gotta pull the card to actually use that jumper.
Click to expand...

yes it has been shown to help with ryzen, even people like chew and the stilt have said so


----------



## teclado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It isn't everyone I have heard from has had successes. But you can't oc via multi at all.
> 
> Pstates only and you have to enter it in hex code I heard...


Yeah, I've read the same guide for the Ausus CH6, but I don't have that board. The Giga K7 has no pstate options in bios, at all. Hence, I cannot achieve my desired goal.

However, I have been able to get a stable hour of P95 custom at 3.9GHz, leaving the Vcore at AUTO. When left to AUTO, Vcore throttles way down during periods of low activity. The CPU freq is stuck at 3.9 at all times, however. But that's not bad overall. I tried 3.95 with Vcore = AUTO, not quite stable. So I'm content to wait and see if something changes in the future.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> I mean from safe boot 2133, change to 2400, reboot, change to 2666 and reboot etc etc sneak up on it
> 
> 
> 
> Is sneaking up the speed really an effective tactic here, because I would laugh my ass off if that was the case. I tried playing around with the 2.52 bios earlier and I got to a point where 2933 put some skewed colors at the very top of my monitor but that was about it, had to reset and then it cleared the CMOS automatically. Normally I wouldnt do the auto CMOS clear in this instance but the CMOS jumper is below the video card, so I gotta pull the card to actually use that jumper.
Click to expand...

That is what the ram overclocking guys are recommending works on a CH6 board. One of the guys is currently getting 3200 c14-13-13-13-34-1T stable with a 62.5ns memory latency 27/7 stable with a 100Mhz Refclk. so it is possible with some B-Die ram. Take a look in the official R7 thread for recent posts by Chew* and gupsterg

You can also see Gupstergs timings here http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/40_20#post_26053552


----------



## flopper

No issue with boot times for me and I run 2933mhz oc ram also and a 3.8ghz oc.


----------



## Hequaqua

The boot times are probably MB related.

It still doesn't change that fact that I spend MY money. If I want to complain, that's my right. Whether it be about boot times, memory speeds, or how the button on my mouse clicks....lol

Let's face it, this was a botched launch, and I don't think anyone is surprised. It does seem like some MB mfgs. have dealt with it better than others.(By botched, I really mean the MB mfgs. didn't appear to have a lot of time with this before release)

For the average consumer, to go to say the MSI website, read the memory that is compatible then buy, only to see these issues are the ones that are hurt the most. Me....I don't really care, I expected some of these.

Who should care is AMD. Word of mouth is a great way to help/hurt mfgs.

NOTE: Don't anyone take this the wrong way....but with these memory issues, I feel like I'm dealing with Ubisoft....jump through this hoop, no we meant this hoop, oh, sorry, we REALLY meant this hoop!









Anyway, at the end of the day.....I'm still pretty happy overall. Could things be better, sure. Will they get better, sure. Like everyone is saying, this is new uarch, and problems/issues are expected. To be honest, I wasn't looking for the R5 chips to even release this soon. So, I'm willing to play along.


----------



## Spawne32

From my research the long boot times are related to the microcode AMD released, and has since improved boot times with 1.0.0.4a but still not enough. I can tell you that boot times were longer on the initial bios revision my board came with and got better with the updated code, so my only hope is that it improves with the next couple releases.


----------



## StarfireX

I built a cheap budget system with a 1400 and a cheaper b350 asrock matx board and for reasons I don't know my ram will run with even timings but odd number timings will not boot, even a slower timing. It's 3200 ram and with a timing of 15 which is what xmp loads it won't boot anything over 2133, if I change the timing to 14 it will boot to 2933.

Just something to try


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarfireX*
> 
> I built a cheap budget system with a 1400 and a cheaper b350 asrock matx board and for reasons I don't know my ram will run with even timings but odd number timings will not boot, even a slower timing. It's 3200 ram and with a timing of 15 which is what xmp loads it won't boot anything over 2133, if I change the timing to 14 it will boot to 2933.
> 
> Just something to try


Yeh that was the first thing I tried a while back, even number CAS apparently is a AMD thing.


----------



## lanofsong

All Ryzen 5 owners,

Would you consider signing up with OCN Team Boinc for the upcoming 2017 Pentathlon (*May 5th through May 19th*)

This event is truly a GLOBAL battle with you team OCN going up against many teams from across the world and while we put in a good showing at last year's event by finishing 6th, we could do with a lot more CPU/GPU compute power, *especially CPU POWER*. All you need to do is sign up and crunch on any available hardware that you can spare.

The cool thing about this event is that it spread over 5 disciplines over *varying lengths of time* (different projects) so there is a lot of *strategy/tactics* involved.

We look forward to having you and your hardware on our team. Again, this event lasts for two weeks and takes place May 5th through the 19th.


Download the software here and get a few GPU/CPU units crunched before this event begins.

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php

Note: For every project you fold on, you will be offered if you want to join a team - type in overclock.net (enter) then JOIN team.


Remember to sign up for the Boinc team by going here: You can also post any questions that your may have - this group is very helpful









8th BOINC Pentathlon thread

To find your Cross Project ID# - sign into your account and it will be located under Computing and Credit


Please check out the GUIDE - How to add BOINC Projects page for more information about running different projects:

This really is an exciting and fun event and i look forward to it every year and I am hoping that you will join us and participate in this event









BTW - There is an awesome BOINC Pentathlon badge for those who participate









lanofsong

OCN - FTW


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> From my research the long boot times are related to the microcode AMD released, and has since improved boot times with 1.0.0.4a but still not enough. I can tell you that boot times were longer on the initial bios revision my board came with and got better with the updated code, so my only hope is that it improves with the next couple releases.


Nah, I gave had astound 5 sec or less boot times for both mobos.... imo it is accessory related (what's plugged into pc)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarfireX*
> 
> I built a cheap budget system with a 1400 and a cheaper b350 asrock matx board and for reasons I don't know my ram will run with even timings but odd number timings will not boot, even a slower timing. It's 3200 ram and with a timing of 15 which is what xmp loads it won't boot anything over 2133, if I change the timing to 14 it will boot to 2933.
> 
> Just something to try


Ryzen thing


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I tried sneaking up on it....as soon as I got to 2933....same thing...boot, click, boot, click, boot, click....back to 2133.
> 
> MSI will fix it one of these days.....


There is something distinctly different between 2933 and 3200 failures. 2933 will "hang" on the first bootup, and it isnt until I manually reset the power before it will realize that the oc has failed and auto reset the cmos. With 3200 its an instant boot, autoshutdown, boot autoshutdown and then auto clear of the cmos. Almost as if it can boot with 2933 but something is still off and it hangs shortly after powering up. I just havent been able to figure out what it is or if I even have the ability to change what it is. Apparently we still are unable to change SOC voltage on these, and robert halleck has already confirmed that the NB voltage on MSI boards is for the chipset, not for the SOC.


----------



## Spawne32

Ordered the Gigabyte GA-AB350M-Gaming 3 to give that a try as well, we will see if it allows modification to the SOC voltage and higher than 1.4 on the vcore.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> There is something distinctly different between 2933 and 3200 failures. 2933 will "hang" on the first bootup, and it isnt until I manually reset the power before it will realize that the oc has failed and auto reset the cmos. With 3200 its an instant boot, autoshutdown, boot autoshutdown and then auto clear of the cmos. Almost as if it can boot with 2933 but something is still off and it hangs shortly after powering up. I just havent been able to figure out what it is or if I even have the ability to change what it is. Apparently we still are unable to change SOC voltage on these, and robert halleck has already confirmed that the NB voltage on MSI boards is for the chipset, not for the SOC.


I'm not saying he's wrong.....but take a look at HWiNFO:



The SoC voltage showing matches what the bios shows for NB, and the NB showing is nowhere near that. In fact, I don't see any voltage control in the bios that is even close to that. This screenshot is with everything set to auto. The only thing I changed in the bios were the RAM timings, speed was set to Auto as well. [email protected]

EDIT:

Same everything except I set the NB to 1.100v:


----------



## Spawne32

You are saying that when you alter the NB voltage in the BIOS you are getting a change in what you are reading for SOC voltage?


----------



## Spawne32

Looks like you are correct, way HWid is showing it is that it does in fact alter the SOC voltage, let's just hope that the program reads it correctly and isnt getting funny readings from ryzen. Showing .518v on my chipset voltage.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Looks like you are correct, way HWid is showing it is that it does in fact alter the SOC voltage, let's just hope that the program reads it correctly and isnt getting funny readings from ryzen. Showing .518v on my chipset voltage.


It does appear to raise the NB voltage reading by the same about, at least according to HWiNFO.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It does appear to raise the NB voltage reading by the same about, at least according to HWiNFO.


Still haven't had any luck even after raising that all the way up to 1.2 with the ram issue. After the mod on the forum called me "greedy" for expecting flexibility with the overclocking options on these boards, i decided to dump it and go with another brand. Ill test the gigabyte board first before I send the MSI board back however, gigabytes gaming board BIOS is supposedly very good I hear. The full ATX versions I seen people getting 4-4.1 over 1.4vcore, so at the very least I know i wont be limited in that respect.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Still haven't had any luck even after raising that all the way up to 1.2 with the ram issue. After the mod on the forum called me "greedy" for expecting flexibility with the overclocking options on these boards, i decided to dump it and go with another brand. Ill test the gigabyte board first before I send the MSI board back however, gigabytes gaming board BIOS is supposedly very good I hear. The full ATX versions I seen people getting 4-4.1 over 1.4vcore, so at the very least I know i wont be limited in that respect.


Well, as you saw on my validation last night...this board will let me go over the 1.4v.









RAM speed will come, that I'm not too worried about really. I had chosen the Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3 at first, but it went out of stock when I went to order it at 109.99. Right after that the price went up to 134.00+. I said screw it.....More options on the X370 boards anyway.

Keep us posted. I'm sure that the GB board might be a little better at this time bios wise....who knows.









EDIT: fixed model numbers...lol


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well, as you saw on my validation last night...this board will let me go over the 1.4v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAM speed will come, that I'm not too worried about really. I had chosen the Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3 at first, but it went out of stock when I went to order it at 109.99. Right after that the price went up to 134.00+. I said screw it.....More options on the A370 boards anyway.
> 
> Keep us posted. I'm sure that the GB board might be a little better at this time bios wise....who knows.


95 bucks on JET.com


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> 95 bucks on JET.com


That one is just the Gaming...not the Gaming 3. It's sold out on there too. lol


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> That one is just the Gaming...not the Gaming 3. It's sold out on there too. lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*


Sweet!









I really wanted the ATX board....not that I'm not happy really, but wish I would have held off another month or two.....


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted the ATX board....not that I'm not happy really, but wish I would have held off another month or two.....


It is still astonishing to me that AMD's mATX support is still lacking even with ryzen. I would have thought that we would be moving towards a more SFF future but apparently ATX is still in high demand.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> It is still astonishing to me that AMD's mATX support is still lacking even with ryzen. I would have thought that we would be moving towards a more SFF future but apparently ATX is still in high demand.


Most of the mATX boards seem to be overkill for R5 chips. Tuesday/Wednesday Ill see how far a heatsinked 3+2 board can push a R5 1400. With what I have seen in reviews with power consumption, it should be plenty. R5 4C/8T CPUs look to use ~80w for the cores when overclocked.


----------



## gupsterg

@Hequaqua

I am convinced on MSI CPU NB Voltage is SOC. I believe the data you see from the CPU section is read correctly. This is telemetry data from CPU.

See last sentence in Elmor's post here (works for Asus MB R&D), Mumak's posts here and here. Also see my last paragraph in this post.

If you do some debug files from HWiNFO @Mumak should be able to solve any other reading issues like NB under motherboard section.


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm not saying he's wrong.....but take a look at HWiNFO:
> 
> 
> 
> The SoC voltage showing matches what the bios shows for NB, and the NB showing is nowhere near that. In fact, I don't see any voltage control in the bios that is even close to that. This screenshot is with everything set to auto. The only thing I changed in the bios were the RAM timings, speed was set to Auto as well. [email protected]
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Same everything except I set the NB to 1.100v:


That looks like HWiNFO isn't properly adjusting sensor values for your mainboard model. Could you please attach the HWiNFO Debug File with sensor data here? I will check that.
As for the Richtek ASP1106D/ASP1106D sensor, I'm not sure whether I apply correct conversion for values read. So don't rely on that yet, I will check that too.


----------



## Hequaqua

@Mumak

I guess this is what you are wanting....let me know.









HWiNFO64.zip 63k .zip file


EDIT: I added the debug for the beta version:

HWiNFO64Beta.zip 60k .zip file


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> @Mumak
> 
> I guess this is what you are wanting....let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HWiNFO64.zip 63k .zip file
> 
> 
> EDIT: I added the debug for the beta version:
> 
> HWiNFO64Beta.zip 60k .zip file


Thanks. The main sensor readings (Nuvoton) will be fixed in the next build of HWiNFO. What's currently shown as VIN12 is the "CPU NB" value.
As for the Richtek ASP1106D/ASP1106D sensor, I will need a bit more time...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Thanks. The main sensor readings (Nuvoton) will be fixed in the next build of HWiNFO. What's currently shown as VIN12 is the "CPU NB" value.
> As for the Richtek ASP1106D/ASP1106D sensor, I will need a bit more time...


No problem.









So is the Richtek the SoC sensor, or is the NB and SoC really the same? I'm a bit confused, but I'm not the only one...lol


----------



## Mumak

NB and SoC should be the same voltages. The Richtek chip is a PWM Controller (VRM) providing voltage to the CPU, but its values might currently not be properly shown by HWiNFO,


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> NB and SoC should be the same voltages. The Richtek chip is a PWM Controller (VRM) providing voltage to the CPU, but its values might currently not be properly shown by HWiNFO,


OK....cool.


----------



## doom26464

System together and up and running!

Updated MSI motherboard to latest BIOS and it gave my corsair LPX memory two XMP profiles. First profile of 2993mhz works good, second one of 3200MHZ won't work and just goes back to base 2133mhz. So for now I just left it at 2993mhz stable till more bios updates come.

did a basic overclock of [email protected] volts stable for 2 hours on AID64. Temps where around 74c on the stock AMD cooler. Trying to get to 3.9ghz seems like it will require more voltage then I feel comfortable ruining on the stock cooler for now. So will call it good at 3.8 I think till I maybe buy a better cooler later down the line.

Cinebench score between my two systems where:
[email protected] 1280
[email protected] 960

Pretty happy with this AMD system for what I spent on it. Need to get a better graphic card in it though next So I can really run some games on it. Might Throw one of my 980ti out of my intel setup to play with it later today.

Also need to load up some of the MSI apps for this board, so I can play with the RGB stuff haha


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> 
> 
> System together and up and running!
> 
> Updated MSI motherboard to latest BIOS and it gave my corsair LPX memory two XMP profiles. First profile of 2993mhz works good, second one of 3200MHZ won't work and just goes back to base 2133mhz. So for now I just left it at 2993mhz stable till more bios updates come.
> 
> did a basic overclock of [email protected] volts stable for 2 hours on AID64. Temps where around 74c on the stock AMD cooler. Trying to get to 3.9ghz seems like it will require more voltage then I feel comfortable ruining on the stock cooler for now. So will call it good at 3.8 I think till I maybe buy a better cooler later down the line.
> 
> Cinebench score between my two systems where:
> [email protected] 1280
> [email protected] 960
> 
> Pretty happy with this AMD system for what I spent on it. Need to get a better graphic card in it though next So I can really run some games on it. Might Throw one of my 980ti out of my intel setup to play with it later today.
> 
> Also need to load up some of the MSI apps for this board, so I can play with the RGB stuff haha


Nice don't forget to fill out the form in the op.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> 
> 
> System together and up and running!
> 
> Updated MSI motherboard to latest BIOS and it gave my corsair LPX memory two XMP profiles. First profile of 2993mhz works good, second one of 3200MHZ won't work and just goes back to base 2133mhz. So for now I just left it at 2993mhz stable till more bios updates come.
> 
> did a basic overclock of [email protected] volts stable for 2 hours on AID64. Temps where around 74c on the stock AMD cooler. Trying to get to 3.9ghz seems like it will require more voltage then I feel comfortable ruining on the stock cooler for now. So will call it good at 3.8 I think till I maybe buy a better cooler later down the line.
> 
> Cinebench score between my two systems where:
> [email protected] 1280
> [email protected] 960
> 
> Pretty happy with this AMD system for what I spent on it. Need to get a better graphic card in it though next So I can really run some games on it. Might Throw one of my 980ti out of my intel setup to play with it later today.
> 
> Also need to load up some of the MSI apps for this board, so I can play with the RGB stuff haha


Looks Good! Lovin' It!


----------



## Thunderpizza

Ive had a 1500X computer up for the last couple weeks. I have been attempting to push a good clock whenever Im not playing.

My motherboard is an ASUS Prime B350M-A and I have an 8 GB stick of Crucial Ballistix Sport (Part number: BLS8G4D240FSA) at 2661.2 MHz (CL16)

The ram is very stable and the processor is good up to 3.8 with a stronger voltage. Right now I have set my voltage at 1.395 V. I really dont want my processor to suffer anything 1.4 V or above. Even where its at right now, I think the chip is in for a miserable summer with only the Wraith Spire to keep it company. My case pushes a _passable_ amount of air through it. Aside from the rear exhaust fan, there is 120 mm on the side of the case that pushes 2/3 of its air over the top of the GPU and onto the mainboard. The rest of its air goes right into the heatsink of the GPU. So, even though the fans arent working together flow-wise, there is fresh air coming in the side, and leaving out the back brace at a good speed. Lastly the PSU has a fan below it (it is mounted on the top of the case) pulling air into itself and ultimately out out the back of the case.

Right now, I am getting crashes after about an hour of running BOINC. That being said, I dont think Ill participate in the pentathalon next week as I dont think I will have a bulletproof system by then.

Also, thank you Tcoppock for making this owners club, and Hequaqua for trying to push your memory further, Im rooting for you! I myself have resigned to memory at 2661 MHz, at least unti a significant bios update









Also, big ups to doom26464 for making it look easy, getting his memory to 2993 and getting his 1600 to 3.8 GHz on a lowly 1.36 V, for my 1500X to do the same clock I have to bring it up to at least 1.4 V!

I will add myself to the leaderboard when I can get this system a bit more stable. So far Ive been using Memtest86 to get a good idea of a safe neighborhood to put the settings in, then Prime95 and OCCT for some of the finer and more demanding stuff. I want to keep a clock around 3.8 MHz, but that looks like that's not gonna happen with the Wraith.

That 



 posted by zipper on page 5 has me freaking out after seeing what they set their voltage to. At around 7:40 you can see they set the votage was to 2 V, an insane figure for me. I know they are using LN2 cooling, but that chip is taking some punishment there. I am trying to find a nice safe voltage that will get me through years of use. Hequaqua has expressed that his record setting overclock isnt where he sees "leaving" his PC at. So I want to know: where do you think a safe and sustainable voltage should be? Personally, I think anything under 1.4V is fine for long term use, not to mention the air cooler can keep up with sub 1.4 voltages (most of the time.) Yes, I still do crash an hour or so into stress tests! It looks like Ill have to dip down to as low as 3.7 GHz to keep it stress-test stable and keep the voltage in the safe side of town. Pardon my driveling, its my first post here (longtime lurker) and I wanted to make it a big one! Thanks for reading!









Edit1: changed to Tcoppock Edit2: Changed to BOINC Edit3: Added 3 edit postscripts


----------



## Tcoppock

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderpizza*
> 
> Ive had a 1500X computer up for the last couple weeks. I have been attempting to push a good clock whenever Im not playing.
> 
> My motherboard is an ASUS Prime B350M-A and I have an 8 GB stick of Crucial Ballistix Sport (Part number: BLS8G4D240FSA) at 2661.2 MHz (CL16)
> 
> The ram is very stable and the processor is good up to 3.8 with a stronger voltage. Right now I have set my voltage at 1.395 V. I really dont want my processor to suffer anything 1.4 V or above. Even where its at right now, I think the chip is in for a miserable summer with only the Wraith Spire to keep it company. My case pushes a _passable_ amount of air through it. Aside from the rear exhaust fan, there is 120 mm on the side of the case that pushes 2/3 of its air over the top of the GPU and onto the mainboard. The rest of its air goes right into the heatsink of the GPU. So, even though the fans arent working together flow-wise, there is fresh air coming in the side, and leaving out the back brace at a good speed. Lastly the PSU has fan below it (it is mounted on the top of the case) pulling air into itself and ultimately out out the back of the case.
> 
> Right now, I am getting crashes after about an hour of running BIONIC. That being said, I dont think Ill participate in the pentathalon next week as I dont think I will have a bulletproof system by then.
> 
> Also, thank you Topcock for making this owners club, and Hequaqua for trying to push your memory further, Im rooting for you! I myself have resigned to memory at 2661 MHz, at least unti a significant bios update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, big ups to doom26464 for making it look easy, getting his memory to 2993 and getting his 1600 to 3.8 GHz on a lowly 1.36 V, for my 1500X to do the same clock I have to bring it up to at least 1.4 V!
> 
> I will add myself to the leaderboard when I can get this system a bit more stable. So far Ive been using Memtest86 to get a good idea of a safe neighborhood to put the settings in, then Prime95 and OCCT for some of the finer and more demanding stuff. I want to keep a clock around 3.8 MHz, but that looks like that's not gonna happen with the Wraith.
> 
> That
> 
> 
> 
> posted by zipper on page 5 has me freaking out after seeing what they set their voltage to. At around 7:40 you can see they set the votage was to 2 V, an insane figure for me. I know they are using LN2 cooling, but that chip is taking some punishment there. I am trying to find a nice safe voltage that will get me through years of use. Hequaqua has expressed that his record setting overclock isnt where he sees "leaving" his PC at. So I want to know: where do you think a safe and sustainable voltage should be? Personally, I think anything under 1.4V is fine for long term use, not to mention the air cooler can keep up with sub 1.4 voltages (most of the time.) Yes, I still do crash an hour or so into stress tests! It looks like Ill have to dip down to as low as 3.7 GHz to keep it stress-test stable and keep the voltage in the safe side of town. Pardon my driveling, its my first post here (longtime lurker) and I wanted to make it a big one! Thanks for reading!





Thanks, welcome to the thread!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderpizza*
> 
> Ive had a 1500X computer up for the last couple weeks. I have been attempting to push a good clock whenever Im not playing.
> 
> My motherboard is an ASUS Prime B350M-A and I have an 8 GB stick of Crucial Ballistix Sport (Part number: BLS8G4D240FSA) at 2661.2 MHz (CL16)
> 
> The ram is very stable and the processor is good up to 3.8 with a stronger voltage. Right now I have set my voltage at 1.395 V. I really dont want my processor to suffer anything 1.4 V or above. Even where its at right now, I think the chip is in for a miserable summer with only the Wraith Spire to keep it company. My case pushes a _passable_ amount of air through it. Aside from the rear exhaust fan, there is 120 mm on the side of the case that pushes 2/3 of its air over the top of the GPU and onto the mainboard. The rest of its air goes right into the heatsink of the GPU. So, even though the fans arent working together flow-wise, there is fresh air coming in the side, and leaving out the back brace at a good speed. Lastly the PSU has a fan below it (it is mounted on the top of the case) pulling air into itself and ultimately out out the back of the case.
> 
> Right now, I am getting crashes after about an hour of running BOINC. That being said, I dont think Ill participate in the pentathalon next week as I dont think I will have a bulletproof system by then.
> 
> Also, thank you Tcoppock for making this owners club, and Hequaqua for trying to push your memory further, Im rooting for you! I myself have resigned to memory at 2661 MHz, at least unti a significant bios update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, big ups to doom26464 for making it look easy, getting his memory to 2993 and getting his 1600 to 3.8 GHz on a lowly 1.36 V, for my 1500X to do the same clock I have to bring it up to at least 1.4 V!
> 
> I will add myself to the leaderboard when I can get this system a bit more stable. So far Ive been using Memtest86 to get a good idea of a safe neighborhood to put the settings in, then Prime95 and OCCT for some of the finer and more demanding stuff. I want to keep a clock around 3.8 MHz, but that looks like that's not gonna happen with the Wraith.
> 
> That
> 
> 
> 
> posted by zipper on page 5 has me freaking out after seeing what they set their voltage to. At around 7:40 you can see they set the votage was to 2 V, an insane figure for me. I know they are using LN2 cooling, but that chip is taking some punishment there. I am trying to find a nice safe voltage that will get me through years of use. Hequaqua has expressed that his record setting overclock isnt where he sees "leaving" his PC at. So I want to know: where do you think a safe and sustainable voltage should be? Personally, I think anything under 1.4V is fine for long term use, not to mention the air cooler can keep up with sub 1.4 voltages (most of the time.) Yes, I still do crash an hour or so into stress tests! It looks like Ill have to dip down to as low as 3.7 GHz to keep it stress-test stable and keep the voltage in the safe side of town. Pardon my driveling, its my first post here (longtime lurker) and I wanted to make it a big one! Thanks for reading!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit1: changed to Tcoppock Edit2: Changed to BOINC Edit3: Added 3 edit postscripts


Sounds good....stable is the most important thing...then the high clocks.

I feel pretty lucky...I'm very stable at [email protected] voltage. I've been playing BF1(Campaign...again(it deleted everything when I reinstalled everything) without issue). Max temp has been 49.4°C. My RX480 at stock settings with [email protected]% is running around 60°C, max on it was 62°C. I don't remember what kinda of FPS I'm getting. I want to say it's right around 100 at high preset. I will check later. I'm going back through and getting all the Codex's and Manuals.

RAM speed will get better with bios updates...no doubt. If not...then oh well...lmao Funny thing is the other day when I got the Beta bios from MSI, all I did was hit the AXMP profile, and it was at 2933. Now it just boots on and off 4-5 times, then defaults back to 2133. I just gave up on it for [email protected] Seems fine.

EDIT: HWiNFO


----------



## Tcoppock

Leader board updated!


----------



## Mumak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is the Richtek the SoC sensor, or is the NB and SoC really the same? I'm a bit confused, but I'm not the only one...lol


Richtek sensor values will be fixed in the next HWiNFO build as well.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumak*
> 
> Richtek sensor values will be fixed in the next HWiNFO build as well.


----------



## doom26464

What temps are max safe for theses chips as well as voltage for 24/7 use?

I might try for 1.385volts and see if I can get it up to 3.85ghz as long as temps dont get too high on the stock cooler.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> What temps are max safe for theses chips as well as voltage for 24/7 use?
> 
> I might try for 1.385volts and see if I can get it up to 3.85ghz as long as temps dont get too high on the stock cooler.


24/7, 1.35v or so.
1.45v is fine but long term use suggested not to.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> What temps are max safe for theses chips as well as voltage for 24/7 use?
> 
> I might try for 1.385volts and see if I can get it up to 3.85ghz as long as temps dont get too high on the stock cooler.


I think the temps are like up to 100°. I want to say 105°C, but don't quote me on that. Most of the chips don't run nearly that hot. I want to say those are the throttling temps. I could be wrong though. I think for voltage I've read around 1.4 for daily use is OK. Still a bit much for me. It seems these chips take a lot more voltage to get to 3.9 and above. More voltage than I thought they would. From what I've read....temps are usually in the 70's°C.


----------



## doom26464

Ah maybe Ill call it good at [email protected] then. Want this chip to last so no point an getting greedy.


----------



## Duality92

I'm getting a 1500X kit for review soon, it there anything specific any of you would like for me to test out?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> Ah maybe Ill call it good at [email protected] then. Want this chip to last so no point an getting greedy.


Here is mine. [email protected] set in the bios. 10 runs of IBT on High:



I do have a 240mm AIO, but those were the only fans running. I turned off everything but those and the pump.

I read on the AMD Reddit, that they will start to throttle around 75°C. I had Adia64 and OCCT Linpack running, and couldn't get it that hot. That was with the rad fans @25%. Pretty tough chip as far as I can tell.


----------



## doom26464

If your only at 1.300v you should be able to do 3.9 or 3.95 at 1.35-1.36v then I would think.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> If your only at 1.300v you should be able to do 3.9 or 3.95 at 1.35-1.36v then I would think.


Probably, but there really isn't that much improvement in anything but say, IBT, Prime95, Cinebench, etc.

It really doesn't impact gaming that much at all. Once I get things more settled as far as RAM and everything. I might be at those speeds. I know I can reach them for benchmarks, but like my 4770k, I run it 100mhz over the boost. I ran my [email protected], and the R5 1600 I keep around 3700/3750.

Perfectly happy with it at those speeds. Temps are low, voltage is stock, performance is fine.


----------



## Spawne32

guess i lost the silcon lottery cus i cant even get 1.375 @ 3.8 to be stable, gotta go straight to 1.4


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> guess i lost the silcon lottery cus i cant even get 1.375 @ 3.8 to be stable, gotta go straight to 1.4


Hmmm.....that is a bit high, but still not too bad as long as your temps are good really.


----------



## Hequaqua

@doom26464

Here is a link where I ran the 1600 against my 4770 at different clocks if you want to take a look at the performance with the OC's. Keep in mind these are all synthetic benchmarks.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1oW21xiKM89RLpU8UUPeXHnEjDDIexNvUMru6Ovn1v50/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## doom26464

So there is defently some bumps in performance as u go up.

I watched paul hardware vid today on OC guide for ryzen. He says no more then 1.40v for daily usuage. I might try and see what it takes to squeek out another 50mhz.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> So there is defently some bumps in performance as u go up.
> 
> I watched paul hardware vid today on OC guide for ryzen. He says no more then 1.40v for daily usuage. I might try and see what it takes to squeek out another 50mhz.


Yes, there is....of course that all depends on what you are doing with the chip. Encoding/creating a nice bump..

I haven't really benchmarked much gaming yet. I use PresentMonitor to capture frametimes/fps/etc, and for whatever reason, I can't seem to get it to work on this CPU. I am blaming it on the CPU, but it might be the current build of Windows10. I haven't dug into it too deep yet. I can use FRAPS, but it won't capture the Vulkan API. I'll get it straightened out and post some numbers in a few days.


----------



## Tcoppock

Welcome Voxel to the club.







Leader board updated.


----------



## Thunderpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I'm getting a 1500X kit for review soon, it there anything specific any of you would like for me to test out?


Id just like to know what voltage you need to be stable at 3.8 GHz
I can get to 3.6 with the stock voltage, 3.7 with a little boost. But the last 100 MHz takes quite a bit of voltage for stability on my 1500X


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> It is still astonishing to me that AMD's mATX support is still lacking even with ryzen. I would have thought that we would be moving towards a more SFF future but apparently ATX is still in high demand.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think the temps are like up to 100°. I want to say 105°C, but don't quote me on that. Most of the chips don't run nearly that hot. I want to say those are the throttling temps. I could be wrong though. I think for voltage I've read around 1.4 for daily use is OK. Still a bit much for me. It seems these chips take a lot more voltage to get to 3.9 and above. More voltage than I thought they would. From what I've read....temps are usually in the 70's°C.


On X series chips, 80-100c (60-80c in reality).
On non-X series chips, 60-80c.

This is just from what I have seen around the internet.


----------



## doom26464

I was able to add 50mhz from 3.8ghz to 3.85ghz to my 1600 at the same voltage of 1.36v with zero issues ran aida64 for 3 hours no issue. Though when I tried to get to 3.9ghz it required quite a large jump in voltage. Even at 1.385volts at 3.9ghz it only survied 10 min of aid64 before crashing. Probaly need closer to 1.39v or 1.4v to make it stable and thats more then I feel comfertable to run on the daily.

So im going to finally call it good at 3.85ghz as my 24/7 daily driver clock. Ill validate and add myself later today.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> I was able to add 50mhz from 3.8ghz to 3.85ghz to my 1600 at the same voltage of 1.36v with zero issues ran aida64 for 3 hours no issue. Though when I tried to get to 3.9ghz it required quite a large jump in voltage. Even at 1.385volts at 3.9ghz it only survied 10 min of aid64 before crashing. Probaly need closer to 1.39v or 1.4v to make it stable and thats more then I feel comfertable to run on the daily.
> 
> So im going to finally call it good at 3.85ghz as my 24/7 daily driver clock. Ill validate and add myself later today.


Yea....that was my thought too. Just too much voltage vs the return. I'm very happy at [email protected]


----------



## flopper

one week 1600 3.8ghz, all smooth.
great as far


----------



## Spawne32

What are you guys seeing for temps on air? I am pegging 80c with the dark rock 3 at 1.4vcore and 3800-3875mhz using small FFT's on prime95.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> What are you guys seeing for temps on air? I am pegging 80c with the dark rock 3 at 1.4vcore and 3800-3875mhz using small FFT's on prime95.


I'm not on air, but this what P95 looked like for me:



3.875 after 30 [email protected]

I was told to choose the blended test, then set custom memory to 90% of available RAM. Run for at least 30 min. Black screen=more voltage, dropped threads=memory timings. I was fine on both until I tried I think 3.95(after thinking about it, it was probably 3.95). I didn't black screen, but it did start to drop threads about 10-12 minuted in.

I would say with that voltage(1.4), those temps are probably about in line for what I would expect on air though.

Edit:
Quote:


> Well...I tried [email protected](bios)1.325v under load, and it black screened in less than 4-5 minutes.
> 
> I then tried [email protected](bios) 1.336v under load in CPU-Z though, and it dropped a thread about 10-12 minutes in.


fixed it....


----------



## doom26464

Was at 71c at 1.36v and about 74c at 1.38v on the stock 1600 cooler.

On a corsair 400C case(2 exhaust fansx1 intake)


----------



## thanos999

got the itch to build another pc and im thinking off using the ryzen 1600 but i want to no what is the main differance between a B350 motherboard and an X370 motherboard?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> Was at 71c at 1.36v and about 74c at 1.38v on the stock 1600 cooler.
> 
> On a corsair 400C case(2 exhaust fansx1 intake)


Yeh I grant that my case airflow is limited at best given its size, but im throttling at 75c it seems, and down to 1.35vcore at 3800 and im still pegging 75c regardless.


----------



## doom26464

from what I read throttling happens at 95C.

during stress testing the goal is too be below 80C from the guide im reading.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doom26464*
> 
> from what I read throttling happens at 95C.
> 
> during stress testing the goal is too be below 80C from the guide im reading.


not sure why im seeing the drop in frequency than in cpuz while stress testing.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> not sure why im seeing the drop in frequency than in cpuz while stress testing.


Use another program to monitor your speeds too...sometime software isn't the most accurate. I use HWiNFO for the most part...and the CPUID HWMonitor.

You can set HWiNFO to update quicker than what is set in the default as well.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Use another program to monitor your speeds too...sometime software isn't the most accurate. I use HWiNFO for the most part...and the CPUID HWMonitor.
> 
> You can set HWiNFO to update quicker than what is set in the default as well.


Ill give it a whirl, im at 1.336vcore right now, 1.325 failed intel burn test after the 9th run.


----------



## KarathKasun

OK, got the my parts in.

R5 1400
MSI B350M Gaming Pro
GSkill Fortis 2133 15-15-15-15-35

CPU @ 3.8Ghz/1.35v
Mem @ 2666 16-16-16-16-38/1.35v

Need to update the UEFI. Multiplier setting are not applying at boot, have to use Ryzen Master.


----------



## Spawne32

So 10 passes, intel burn test, passed, if I go by what HWinfo64 is saying, it seems to be the vdroop that is causing the issue, i found no luck in going from auto to "mode" whatever, 1-8. Best results were set to auto, 1.336vcore. As you can see im dropping down to 1.262vcore under load, which looks like about .066 voltage drop. Not what I wanted to see.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Max 1.4 VCore for daily driving?? AMD's recently released Balanced Power Plan runs my 1600 @ 1.44 at idle with no overclock! Is this power plan garbage? Temps are okay though. Missing something here.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Max 1.4 VCore for daily driving?? AMD's recently released Balanced Power Plan runs my 1600 @ 1.44 at idle with no overclock! Is this power plan garbage? Temps are okay though. Missing something here.


I don't think that has anything to do with the windows power plan, probably has more to do with the "auto" setting in the BIOS.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Use another program to monitor your speeds too...sometime software isn't the most accurate. I use HWiNFO for the most part...and the CPUID HWMonitor.
> 
> You can set HWiNFO to update quicker than what is set in the default as well.


One other thing I noticed is that the MSI B350M gaming pro seems to be a 3+1 power setup, whereas the Gigabyte GA-AB350M-Gaming 3 seems to have 4+1. I am hoping this accounts for some stability improvements on the new board.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I don't think that has anything to do with the windows power plan, probably has more to do with the "auto" setting in the BIOS.


Thanks. Installing that AMD package update, including the power plan, was the only change I made though...


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Thanks. Installing that AMD package update, including the power plan, was the only change I made though...


Where are you reading the vcore voltage from, HWinfo64 seems to be more accurate compared to cpuz these days.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> One other thing I noticed is that the MSI B350M gaming pro seems to be a 3+1 power setup, whereas the Gigabyte GA-AB350M-Gaming 3 seems to have 4+1. I am hoping this accounts for some stability improvements on the new board.


Yes, the MSI B350M Gaming Pro is a 3+2 Phase. The Gigabyte is a 4+3.

Do you have any LLC control in the bios...that can help with Vdroop?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yes, the MSI B350M Gaming Pro is a 3+2 Phase. The Gigabyte is a 4+3.
> 
> Do you have any LLC control in the bios...that can help with Vdroop?


Modes 1 through 8 with no explanation as to what they do, Mode 1 had the greatest control over the vdroop whereas mode 8 had virtually none, still wasn't enough to control it sufficiently.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yes, the MSI B350M Gaming Pro is a 3+2 Phase. The Gigabyte is a 4+3.
> 
> Do you have any LLC control in the bios...that can help with Vdroop?


Auto gives me flat voltage with an R5 1400 @3.8ghz/1.375v. Its sits between 1.376v and 1.380v.

3+2 is no problem for the quads. Cores pull only 65A and the SOC @ 2933 only pulls 25A.
The quads will likely have the most variance between overclocks due to the nature of how the chips are binned.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Auto gives me flat voltage with an R5 1400 @3.8ghz/1.375v. Its sits between 1.376v and 1.380v.
> 
> 3+2 is no problem for the quads. Cores pull only 65A and the SOC @ 2933 only pulls 25A.
> The quads will likely have the most variance between overclocks due to the nature of how the chips are binned.


True...I think those would be fine with the 1600 as well, since they are 65w chips. I played BF1 off and on this evening, and if HWiNFO is correct, the CPU pulled a max of 49.412A and the SoC was 21.176A. Right now at idle, they both are pulling about 14-15A. I'm at 3.75ghz.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> True...I think those would be fine with the 1600 as well, since they are 65w chips. I played BF1 off and on this evening, and if HWiNFO is correct, the CPU pulled a max of 49.412A and the SoC was 21.176A. Right now at idle, they both are pulling about 14-15A. I'm at 3.75ghz.


As you can see from my last stable run, CPU package showed almost 94 watts with CPU+SOC power at 135.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> As you can see from my last stable run, CPU package showed almost 94 watts with CPU+SOC power at 135.


Yeah, I think the 1600/1600X are a bit much for its VRM.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Yeah, I think the 1600/1600X are a bit much for its VRM.


Don't know much about the power phase design, last time this issue came up was with the FX series chips where the mATX boards were basically on fire trying to power those things with 3+1 or 4+1 designs. lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Don't know much about the power phase design, last time this issue came up was with the FX series chips where the mATX boards were basically on fire trying to power those things with 3+1 or 4+1 designs. lol


Here are just about all the boards and their phases:

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here are just about all the boards and their phases:
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html


So it looks like 3 for the cpu and 2 for the SOC on the MSI board, could explain the memory instability with the high clocked memory I suppose. We will see how the gigabyte board does, 4 on the cpu, 3 on the SOC.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> So it looks like 3 for the cpu and 2 for the SOC on the MSI board, could explain the memory instability with the high clocked memory I suppose. We will see how the gigabyte board does, 4 on the cpu, 3 on the SOC.


Haven't had any issues at 2933. 2133 15-15-15-15-35 kit running at 2933 18-18-18-18-38 with 1.15v SOC and 1.35v DDR.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Haven't had any issues at 2933. 2133 15-15-15-15-35 kit running at 2933 18-18-18-18-38 with 1.15v SOC and 1.35v DDR.


Same board? I havent had any lucky booting above 2667 with 3000mhz corsair vengeance lpx


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Same board? I havent had any lucky booting above 2667 with 3000mhz corsair vengeance lpx


Same board. G.Skil Fortis 2133 memory, literally the cheapest AMD specific memory.


----------



## Hequaqua

[email protected](bios):



CPU 70.588a SoC 19.765A

107.806w CPU+Soc Power


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> [email protected](bios):
> 
> 
> 
> CPU 70.588a SoC 19.765A
> 
> 107.806w CPU+Soc Power


your voltage barely moves at all lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> your voltage barely moves at all lol


IKR









I feel I just got a pretty good chip really. I've been lucking in the silicon lottery lately. I had a XFX RX480 that was horrible at OC'ing. I had a issue with the DVI port on it. RMA'd it...got one back that will do 1500/2600(memory timings are hurt that high though) with a little power and voltage. At stock it will run up to around 1450/2200 pretty easily.

It's all a little luck, and a touch of skill. These chips do seem to be pretty forgiving though. That's my opinion anyway.

EDIT:

Here was a quick test of the system during BF1(Campaign). I did three runs back to back. I think I was using the High preset, 1080p, DX11:


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Where are you reading the vcore voltage from, HWinfo64 seems to be more accurate compared to cpuz these days.


CPUZ. I'll check out some other options.


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> CPUZ. I'll check out some other options.


I think the Vcore from CPUID with Ryzen is iffy at best, in that it's actually reporting VID. The more accurate VCORE according to the forums I've read (and one that seems more accurate given my BIOS settings and offset) is HWINFO 64.

For instance, here's the screenshot from CPUZ when stressing the processor:



And here's my Vcore from HWINFO 64:


----------



## Spawne32

Lol I just found a old Scythe Ninja 2 brand new in box in my pile of ole computer stuff, I wonder how that cooler would have fared against Ryzen. Says "quad core ready" on the box. lol


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Uh oh. Got all three running and they all agree...1.440V. Nuts. And this is with any Power Plan, so I was wrong there, though that was part of a larger AMD update package so who knows.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Uh oh. Got all three running and they all agree...1.440V.
> 
> Nuts.
> 
> VCore1.44.PNG 370k .PNG file


I'd download the latest bios and reflash, sounds like a bug. Also, have you tried manually setting the voltage, say to 1.3 in the bios and seeing if it changes?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Lol I just found a old Scythe Ninja 2 brand new in box in my pile of ole computer stuff, I wonder how that cooler would have fared against Ryzen. Says "quad core ready" on the box. lol


It will be overkill if you can mount it. Had an i5-2500k under one (just sold the the MB/CPU/RAM/HSF to pay for my R5 1400 rig), 4.4ghz passive.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> It will be overkill if you can mount it. Had an i5-2500k under one (just sold the the MB/CPU/RAM/HSF to pay for my R5 1400 rig), 4.4ghz passive.


Shame I just bought a dark rock 3 cooler for this whole rig, I found a bunch of stuff I just threw up in the classifieds that could probably mount on the older clip style mounts they come with. According to scythes website it should have been FM2 and AM3 compatible too so it may work for my old system if none of that sells.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Shame I just bought a dark rock 3 cooler for this whole rig, I found a bunch of stuff I just threw up in the classifieds that could probably mount on the older clip style mounts they come with. According to scythes website it should have been FM2 and AM3 compatible too so it may work for my old system if none of that sells.


Itll work for AM4 if you have the clip mounts. I'm using a huge old tower for AM3 on my build.

If its a bolt on mount, there are only 1 or 2 AM4 boards with AM3 spacing unfortunately.


----------



## Thunderpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Itll work for AM4 if you have the clip mounts. I'm using a huge old tower for AM3 on my build.
> 
> If its a bolt on mount, there are only 1 or 2 AM4 boards with AM3 spacing unfortunately.


One of them is the Crosshair VI, dont know about any others.

Nice bench results Hequaqua. I am gonna have to agree with you when you say that there are very small in-game improvements to be had by moving our chips from stock to 3.7 - 3.9 GHz

The bigggest improvement I've been able to notice is flashing the bios on my GPU and overclocking THAT. Big gains there. Which makes me wonder if there are any cards that can outpace the Ryzen chips for in-game performance.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Manually lowered Vcore to 1.35 @ 3.6GHz and bumped DRAM to 1.35 @ 2666 w 16-16-16-38 timings to go with it. Seems to be running great. Maybe Auto Vcore is just buggy on my BIOS after the last update.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Manually lowered Vcore to 1.35 @ 3.6GHz and bumped DRAM to 1.35 @ 2666 w 16-16-16-38 timings to go with it. Seems to be running great. Maybe Auto Vcore is just buggy on my BIOS after the last update.


I would see if 1.35v is enough for ~3.8ghz, seems a lot of people are landing around there.

I would also see if you can push the ram to 2933 18-18-18-18-38 or similar with ODT set to 60 ohms and SOC/CPUNB set to ~1.15v. The gains from having the SOC frequency higher seem to outweigh the loose timings.


----------



## KarathKasun

OK, I lied, the memory is running at 2933 16-16-16-16-38. Could have sworn that I set it to 18-18-18-18-38 but everything in Windows reads it as 16-16-16-16-38

CB 15 run with everything set where Im going to keep it for 24/7 operation. 3.6Ghz/1.25v


Anyone else able to get 2933 with SoC voltage under 1.05v?
Also, is anyone else noticing diminishing returns beyond ~3.6Ghz?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Uh oh. Got all three running and they all agree...1.440V. Nuts. And this is with any Power Plan, so I was wrong there, though that was part of a larger AMD update package so who knows.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I'd download the latest bios and reflash, sounds like a bug. Also, have you tried manually setting the voltage, say to 1.3 in the bios and seeing if it changes?


I had a similar issue after setting the voltage manually then changing it back. Mine kept booting with 1.44 even though I had set it back to AUTO.

Clear your CMOS, and see if that fixes it. It did mine.


----------



## seanpatrick

I read somewhere that if you don't disable turbo (or the equivalent of it on ASrock) it will retain your original voltage and apply too much when you redo your overclock.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Hello guys.

My friend's friend wants to build a new PC and my friend wants an advice from me regarding the air cooler and motherboard.

I have a hard time finding an air cooler that comes with the AM4 bracket out of the box for the Ryzen 1600X.

This guy apparently knows nothing of overclocking so he won't overclock, but we made our mind on 1600X due to its higher stock clock.

We also decided to go with Asus PRIME X370-PRO motherboard is it any good?

Thanks


----------



## Hequaqua

Head over to the 1800x/1700x/1700 Owner's thread and read through it a bit. Most of them over there have more of a variety of boards. That Asus board does have 6 Phase, and should be plenty for the chip.

The differences in the MB's really comes down to memory support and feature sets.

I've never dealt with Asus, but I've read both good and bad things about them....as with any mfg. really. If he's not going to OC at all, and wants to save a little bit on $$, maybe one of the Gigabyte B350's might be a good option, and spring for a little better memory. Memory seems to big the biggest issues for a lot of the boards atm. I'm sure in time, all the mfgs. will have these issues resolved with bios updates, and updates from AMD as well.

Take a little time...and do some in-depth research. As I said, head over to the "big chips" thread and ask a few questions. There are some users over there that really know there stuff a bit better. chew* is one that has tested just about everything I think.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club

Also over on http://www.anandtech.com/, The Stilt is another one who really knows the in's and out's of these chips.

https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/#post-38876850

Hope this helps ya little bit.


----------



## sefwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> My friend's friend wants to build a new PC and my friend wants an advice from me regarding the air cooler and motherboard.
> 
> I have a hard time finding an air cooler that comes with the AM4 bracket out of the box for the Ryzen 1600X.
> 
> This guy apparently knows nothing of overclocking so he won't overclock, but we made our mind on 1600X due to its higher stock clock.
> 
> We also decided to go with Asus PRIME X370-PRO motherboard is it any good?
> 
> Thanks


the 1600 comes with a cooler, the 1600x is not, is money in question? Or noise? You could possibly save the money here, and get a better RAM, which is not an irrevelant factor on Ryzen and get better performance anyway. Asus PRIME X370-PRO is a great choice, i think it's the best price/performance board on the market, but be aware, if you are getting a cooler that is not totally compatible with AM4, and lots of them aren't, that the backplate on that Asus is _glued_ on, so if that cooler requires it's own backplate, you might be experiencing an unpleasant shock, it comes off pretty easily though so don't panic and pay attention then buying the cooler, or just pry that backplate off.


----------



## teclado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I have a hard time finding an air cooler that comes with the AM4 bracket out of the box for the Ryzen 1600X.
> 
> This guy apparently knows nothing of overclocking so he won't overclock, but we made our mind on 1600X due to its higher stock clock.


I am using this cooler for my 1600X, it came with an AM4 bracket out of the box: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N9X2YYN/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1

You can also snag it from newegg: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAADY5BC3600&cm_re=NH-U12S-_-9SIAADY5BC3600-_-Product

I would say the 1600X is a good choice if you don't want to OC. That cooler is kind of pricey, but it does a really nice job, is high quality, easy to install. If you don't OC, temps will be nice and cool. Even if you do OC, temps are quite good for an air cooler. The fan that comes with it is whisper quiet, but still does a good job.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> My friend's friend wants to build a new PC and my friend wants an advice from me regarding the air cooler and motherboard.
> 
> I have a hard time finding an air cooler that comes with the AM4 bracket out of the box for the Ryzen 1600X.
> 
> This guy apparently knows nothing of overclocking so he won't overclock, but we made our mind on 1600X due to its higher stock clock.
> 
> We also decided to go with Asus PRIME X370-PRO motherboard is it any good?
> 
> Thanks


Use any clip style AM3 heatsink.

Something like this.


----------



## KarathKasun

10 hours of AVX Linpack later...



I think Ill keep it where its at. Sane voltages and power consumption compared to stock while only 2% slower than the 3.8ghz setup.


----------



## Thunderpizza

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> 10 hours of AVX Linpack later...
> 
> 
> 
> I think Ill keep it where its at. Sane voltages and power consumption compared to stock while only 2% slower than the 3.8ghz setup.








Ran a stress test on these in-sane settings. Im sooner a part of the 200 F club than I am the 4 GHz club, as my chip plateaued perfectly at 200 about half an hour into linpack. Im going to reel it back to 3.75 GHz just because I want this chip to make it longer than a year, or six months... or six days. Has anybody killed their chips yet? They could be more durable than we are giving them credit for.

EDIT: Added picture


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderpizza*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran a stress test on these in-sane settings. Im sooner a part of the 200 F club than I am the 4 GHz club, as my chip plateaued perfectly at 200 about half an hour into linpack. Im going to reel it back to 3.75 GHz just because I want this chip to make it longer than a year, or six months... or six days. Has anybody killed their chips yet? They could be more durable than we are giving them credit for.
> 
> EDIT: Added picture


Technically you are only at 80c. The X chips have a 20c offset.

Also, your voltage seems very high for 3.8ghz. If it is indeed just a dud chip, you should be able to back off 0.1v just by dropping to 3.7ghz.

Are you on the stock cooler? If so, a $15 tower will fare better.


----------



## Spawne32

Sell ya that scythe ninja 2 i found lol


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teclado*
> 
> I am using this cooler for my 1600X, it came with an AM4 bracket out of the box: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N9X2YYN/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> You can also snag it from newegg: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAADY5BC3600&cm_re=NH-U12S-_-9SIAADY5BC3600-_-Product
> 
> I would say the 1600X is a good choice if you don't want to OC. That cooler is kind of pricey, but it does a really nice job, is high quality, easy to install. If you don't OC, temps will be nice and cool. Even if you do OC, temps are quite good for an air cooler. The fan that comes with it is whisper quiet, but still does a good job.


I love Noctua products but I don't think my NH-L12 will be much better than 3-4 degrees cooler that the stock cooler with my 1600. What load temps are you getting with the NH-U12S?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> I love Noctua products but I don't think my NH-L12 will be much better than 3-4 degrees cooler that the stock cooler with my 1600. What load temps are you getting with the NH-U12S?


It may be better than you think. Looks like its more comparable to the big boxed AMD cooler rated for the R7 1800x.


----------



## Hequaqua

Hey guy's, I ran across this benchmark this morning, and thought I would give it a try. You have to register to get it, but no biggie. To me, it looks like a bigger version of Cinebench/Blender.

VRay Benchmark

https://www.chaosgroup.com/

I ran it at 3.9, and here was the result:



I also ran it at 3.7:



You can also run your GPU if it is supported(nVidia). Looks like the added core and voltage didn't really help that much. A bit odd to me.


----------



## jopy

errr can anyone pls tell me is the ram running at 2933?
have not play with cpuz for quite sometime, so ive forgotten everything..
thanks in advance


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> errr can anyone pls tell me is the ram running at 2933?
> have not play with cpuz for quite sometime, so ive forgotten everything..
> thanks in advance


Yes, you double the DRAM frequency: 1463.7*2=2933ish....


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yes, you double the DRAM frequency: 1463.7*2=2933ish....


thks mate


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> thks mate


YW....nice that you can get it that....some of us are still stuck at 2666....


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> YW....nice that you can get it that....some of us are still stuck at 2666....


the weird thing is i just leave it as stock, its a pair of corsair vengeance lpx 3000,
when i turn on xmp profile in bios, it wont boot to os ~shrug~


----------



## Tcoppock

I got my g skill up and running at a decent speed.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> the weird thing is i just leave it as stock, its a pair of corsair vengeance lpx 3000,
> when i turn on xmp profile in bios, it wont boot to os ~shrug~


Wow...I have the LPX 3200...it it probably the MB that you have. It seems the MSI boards are a bit behind...at least mine is.


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Wow...I have the LPX 3200...it it probably the MB that you have. It seems the MSI boards are a bit behind...at least mine is.


lets hope the incoming may update will be good.


----------



## TopFox

https://valid.x86.fr/dg7r6w

Am satisfied.

Would like to have vcore lower...


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopFox*
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/dg7r6w
> 
> Am satisfied.
> 
> Would like to have vcore lower...


Welcome to the Club


----------



## Tcoppock

Leader board update


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> the weird thing is i just leave it as stock, its a pair of corsair vengeance lpx 3000,
> when i turn on xmp profile in bios, it wont boot to os ~shrug~
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...I have the LPX 3200...it it probably the MB that you have. It seems the MSI boards are a bit behind...at least mine is.
Click to expand...

i really hope you stop saying this....i have been able ( as have many others ) to hit this on both my tomahawk and my titanium with hynix mem since ~ 1.3 bios .....
this round seems stable ( i keep lowering volts ) .... going to be running final tests soon on it (24hr prime encoding ect )



personally i think it is ebkac


----------



## InsideJob

I got my Ryzen 1600x with MSI B350 PC Mate motherboard and 16GB set of GSkill Trident RGB RAM all setup last night. Running the newest bios it's picked up and stable on the stock 2400 speed on the RAM and smooth so far. Excited to start some streaming on twitch soon


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Wow...I have the LPX 3200...it it probably the MB that you have. It seems the MSI boards are a bit behind...*at least mine is*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i really hope you stop saying this....i have been able ( as have many others ) to hit this on both my tomahawk and my titanium with hynix mem since ~ 1.3 bios .....
> this round seems stable ( i keep lowering volts ) .... going to be running final tests soon on it (24hr prime encoding ect )
> 
> 
> 
> personally i think it is ebkac


FTFY

Well....it *appears* that the boards that MSI sells more of get bios updates faster than mine. I'll just limit my comments to MY board. It's not a ebkac. This isn't my first rodeo...and I've followed numerous guides/advice/etc.

EDIT: FYI, there are 5 bios available for the Tomahawk and the Titanium. The Krait has had 3.


----------



## doom26464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I got my Ryzen 1600x with MSI B350 PC Mate motherboard and 16GB set of GSkill Trident RGB RAM all setup last night. Running the newest bios it's picked up and stable on the stock 2400 speed on the RAM and smooth so far. Excited to start some streaming on twitch soon


I been using my 1600 for streaming on twitch, compared to my intel system its a dream!

Games like overwatch which can suck back alot of cpu resource and combined with streaming it would bog my i7 down pretty hard. My 1600 barely even flinches.


----------



## KarathKasun

For laughs I pushed the voltage as far up as possible on the MSI B350M Gaming Pro to see where that would land me.
3.9ghz and not a single step further. 3.925 crashes 5-10s into the CB run.
Voltage set at 1.4v, getting 1.362v under load.

CPU-Z validation 

CB R15 completion shot.


----------



## InsideJob

So my MSI B350 PC Mate was running the 1600x at 1.5-1.55v on stock... As soon as realizing this I've gone to bios and played around a bit to get 1.37v for 4Ghz. Is the insanely high voltage on stock normal?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> So my MSI B350 PC Mate was running the 1600x at 1.5-1.55v on stock... As soon as realizing this I've gone to bios and played around a bit to get 1.37v for 4Ghz. Is the insanely high voltage on stock normal?


Any time I manually set the multiplier the VID reads 1.55v. Actual voltage measured at the VRM/CPU is where it is supposed to be though.

Use hwinfo to check voltages, CPU-Z readings are not correct 90% of the time.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Any time I manually set the multiplier the VID reads 1.55v. Actual voltage measured at the VRM/CPU is where it is supposed to be though.
> 
> Use hwinfo to check voltages, CPU-Z readings are not correct 90% of the time.


I'm using HWmonitor for those readings, specifically the VID lower down. It was reading 1.55v on stock.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I'm using HWmonitor for those readings, specifically the VID lower down. It was reading 1.55v on stock.


The VID reading is not correct.
CPU VCORE is pretty close.
Hwinfo CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is spot on.

In my CB shot a bit back the VID is reading 1.550v while all other sensors are reading 1.36-1.408v.

here is what I see.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> The VID reading is not correct.
> CPU VCORE is pretty close.
> Hwinfo CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is spot on.
> 
> In my CB shot a bit back the VID is reading 1.550v while all other sensors are reading 1.36-1.408v.
> 
> here is what I see.


What do see in just Vcore that is listed just after CPU(PECI)?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What do see in just Vcore that is listed just after CPU(PECI)?


What I set in the UEFI. In that example, 1.304v. It does not fluctuate with load, so Im assuming its a readout of what is in the VRM registers.

I would imagine that some boards might show the VID in that field, or some software will read it incorrectly. Hwinfo has had a few updates over the past week to fix monitoring on Ryzen boards.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> What I set in the UEFI. In that example, 1.304v.
> 
> I would imagine that some boards might show the VID in that field, or some software will read it incorrectly. Hwinfo has had a few updates over the past week to fix monitoring on Ryzen boards.


Yea, he also updated two of the sensors on the MSI boards, the Nuvoton and the Richtek. I have mine at stock and it shows 1.240 under load. I really haven't paid it much attention because I don't really have to touch voltage until 3850 or so. I'm in the middle of benchmarking the latest AMD drivers. I did the nVidia drivers earlier. I've been through all of them at 3825 with the stock voltage. Next reboot, I'll set it in the bios and see what both of those read.

Off to finish these last few runs...Just have Deus Ex in DX11/DX12, and VRMark then I can get them entered.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Wow...I have the LPX 3200...it it probably the MB that you have. It seems the MSI boards are a bit behind...*at least mine is*.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i really hope you stop saying this....i have been able ( as have many others ) to hit this on both my tomahawk and my titanium with hynix mem since ~ 1.3 bios .....
> this round seems stable ( i keep lowering volts ) .... going to be running final tests soon on it (24hr prime encoding ect )
> 
> 
> 
> personally i think it is ebkac
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FTFY
> 
> Well....it *appears* that the boards that MSI sells more of get bios updates faster than mine. I'll just limit my comments to MY board. It's not a ebkac. This isn't my first rodeo...and I've followed numerous guides/advice/etc.
> 
> EDIT: FYI, there are 5 bios available for the Tomahawk and the Titanium. The Krait has had 3.
Click to expand...

How about some bios screens and what have you tried?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Any time I manually set the multiplier the VID reads 1.55v. Actual voltage measured at the VRM/CPU is where it is supposed to be though.
> 
> Use hwinfo to check voltages, CPU-Z readings are not correct 90% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using HWmonitor for those readings, specifically the VID lower down. It was reading 1.55v on stock.
Click to expand...

Fyi hwmonitor is and will continue to be trash, use hw info..


----------



## Hequaqua

I've tried all sorts of different things. Some were suggested by chew* and other users on the 1800x thread. A couple of suggestions that were posted earlier in this thread. What is odd, is right before the latest bios for my board by MSI, they sent me a beta bios. I was able to get to 2933 on it. I believe all I did was enable the AXMP profile 1(2966). The 3200 AXMP profile never did work. I can't even get to anything higher than 2667 now. I've cleared the CMOS, set everything to auto as far as the CPU itself goes. I've tried changing the speed/voltage/timing manually, nothing works. It just starts, kicks off, start, kicks off, maybe 3-4 times, then it will boot and set everything back to 2133.

I think I'm on the beta bios they sent me now. I will reflash in the morning and take some screenshots for you. There have been a lot of people who've tried to help, just not having any luck. I think one member on here got so frustrated, he purchased a different board. I don't know if he got his to work either. 2667 runs fine, and I lowered the timings to 14-14-14-14-32. I've been running it like that since I pretty much got the board.

I'm open to help...and will try anything you might suggest. I'll make some bios screens in the morning. I'm off and on all day. So just yell at me....









@KarathKasun

I didn't have HWiNFO open so I'm not sure what the actual voltage was. I did set it to 1.4000v in the bio...3900:



Those two cores and 4 thread really make a difference.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> @KarathKasun
> 
> I didn't have HWiNFO open so I'm not sure what the actual voltage was. I did set it to 1.4000v in the bio...3900:
> 
> Those two cores and 4 thread really make a difference.


Ya, looks like you are squeezing a bit more efficiency out of that setup as you are getting greater than 50% scaling. Though Ive seen somewhere that disabled cores have a negative impact on CCX bandwidth.

As for your memory issues, what DDR/SOC voltages are you running? Have you poked at the ODT setting? Cant really advise on termination voltage settings because I don't have those myself.

I still can't believe the 2133 RAM I got for $60 hit 2933 out of the box, especially with how many issues people were/are having getting above 2667. I just set the CPU OC/core & SOC voltage, set the memory ratio, timings, and voltage. First try. Hadn't even updated the UEFI yet. Just sat there looking at it dumbfounded for a minute or two. XD


----------



## TopFox

1347 is the best score I've managed so far.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Ya, looks like you are squeezing a bit more efficiency out of that setup as you are getting greater than 50% scaling. Though Ive seen somewhere that disabled cores have a negative impact on CCX bandwidth.
> 
> As for your memory issues, what DDR/SOC voltages are you running? Have you poked at the ODT setting? Cant really advise on termination voltage settings because I don't have those myself.
> 
> I still can't believe the 2133 RAM I got for $60 hit 2933 out of the box, especially with how many issues people were/are having getting above 2667. I just set the CPU OC/core & SOC voltage, set the memory ratio, timings, and voltage. First try. Hadn't even updated the UEFI yet. Just sat there looking at it dumbfounded for a minute or two. XD


I've tried several different voltages on both. As for the ProcODT, I tried several of those as well. I've tried to manually set the timings/voltages, tried auto, AXMP. Just about everything I've been told/asked to try, still a no go.

The only thing I haven't tried, the original bios that was on the board when I got it. I flashed it before I loaded Windows or anything. Maybe I should do that and see what happens. lol









EDIT: Here are the bios shots


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










EDIT II: I just tried the original bios, the official bios, tried the AXMP profiles, manually set the DRAM speed, changed the DDR voltage, SoC voltage, no go on all of them. lol Oh well....I'm not too worried about it at the moment.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> For laughs I pushed the voltage as far up as possible on the MSI B350M Gaming Pro to see where that would land me.
> 3.9ghz and not a single step further. 3.925 crashes 5-10s into the CB run.
> Voltage set at 1.4v, getting 1.362v under load.
> 
> CPU-Z validation
> 
> CB R15 completion shot.


1.425 is the amd limit for daily usage. As long as you have the cooling, that should get you to 4Ghz


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Ya, looks like you are squeezing a bit more efficiency out of that setup as you are getting greater than 50% scaling. Though Ive seen somewhere that disabled cores have a negative impact on CCX bandwidth.
> 
> As for your memory issues, what DDR/SOC voltages are you running? Have you poked at the ODT setting? Cant really advise on termination voltage settings because I don't have those myself.
> 
> I still can't believe the 2133 RAM I got for $60 hit 2933 out of the box, especially with how many issues people were/are having getting above 2667. I just set the CPU OC/core & SOC voltage, set the memory ratio, timings, and voltage. First try. Hadn't even updated the UEFI yet. Just sat there looking at it dumbfounded for a minute or two. XD
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried several different voltages on both. As for the ProcODT, I tried several of those as well. I've tried to manually set the timings/voltages, tried auto, AXMP. Just about everything I've been told/asked to try, still a no go.
> 
> The only thing I haven't tried, the original bios that was on the board when I got it. I flashed it before I loaded Windows or anything. Maybe I should do that and see what happens. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Here are the bios shots
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT II: I just tried the original bios, the official bios, tried the AXMP profiles, manually set the DRAM speed, changed the DDR voltage, SoC voltage, no go on all of them. lol Oh well....I'm not too worried about it at the moment.
Click to expand...

What did you overclock first? Ram or CPU clocks?

Maybe you should try doing it in the opposite order and make a single change at a time on the memory settings.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> CPUZ. I'll check out some other options.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Vcore from CPUID with Ryzen is iffy at best, in that it's actually reporting VID. The more accurate VCORE according to the forums I've read (and one that seems more accurate given my BIOS settings and offset) is HWINFO 64.
> 
> For instance, here's the screenshot from CPUZ when stressing the processor:
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my Vcore from HWINFO 64:
Click to expand...

A little tip for CPU Z voltage readings, open up winRAR and run their little benchmark, the correct voltages will show up in CPU Z when the cores are loaded.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> What did you overclock first? Ram or CPU clocks?
> 
> Maybe you should try doing it in the opposite order and make a single change at a time on the memory settings.


Those bios pics weren't taken when I was trying to get the memory setting to work. Those were for a friend of mine.









This is how I started....

I set everything back to stock....then did the ram, one change at a time. Never did get the ram up to speed. So I just went back to the settings that worked.

Core Frequency Auto
Core Performance Boost Auto
Downcore Control Auto
Core Voltage Auto
NB Voltage Auto
DRAM Auto

First I tried the AXMP Profile...nope
2133 w/1618-18-18-36 yes
2400 maybe? w/16-18-18-18-36 yes
2666 w/16-18-18-18-36 yes
2933 w/16-18-18-18-36 nope
3200 w/16-18-18-18-36 nope

Once I got passed 2666, I raised the NB voltage to 1.00v and the DRAM to 1.40v....wouldn't boot with either 2933/3200. I even tried the "Memory Try It" option with all the timings offered....nope.

Same process on all three of the bios' that are available, plus the beta bios that MSI sent me.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've tried all sorts of different things. Some were suggested by chew* and other users on the 1800x thread. A couple of suggestions that were posted earlier in this thread. What is odd, is right before the latest bios for my board by MSI, they sent me a beta bios. I was able to get to 2933 on it. I believe all I did was enable the AXMP profile 1(2966). The 3200 AXMP profile never did work. I can't even get to anything higher than 2667 now. I've cleared the CMOS, set everything to auto as far as the CPU itself goes. I've tried changing the speed/voltage/timing manually, nothing works. It just starts, kicks off, start, kicks off, maybe 3-4 times, then it will boot and set everything back to 2133.
> 
> I think I'm on the beta bios they sent me now. I will reflash in the morning and take some screenshots for you. There have been a lot of people who've tried to help, just not having any luck. I think one member on here got so frustrated, he purchased a different board. I don't know if he got his to work either. 2667 runs fine, and I lowered the timings to 14-14-14-14-32. I've been running it like that since I pretty much got the board.
> 
> I'm open to help...and will try anything you might suggest. I'll make some bios screens in the morning. I'm off and on all day. So just yell at me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @KarathKasun
> 
> I didn't have HWiNFO open so I'm not sure what the actual voltage was. I did set it to 1.4000v in the bio...3900:
> 
> 
> 
> Those two cores and 4 thread really make a difference.


If you can't get to 3200, you may be better served trying to get really low timings like 12-12-12 working to lower the memory latency as much as possible. Throughput is not just about frequency, latency is also just as important. As a matter of interest what memory Latency is your rig doing now?

2666 will give the Data Fabric 42656GB/s of theoretical bandwidth to play with. A PCIe 3.0 GPU cannot use any more than 15GB/s, more realistically closer to 8GB/s. All you need is low latency so that the CPU is not wasting cycles waiting for data to arrive to be processed


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> What did you overclock first? Ram or CPU clocks?
> 
> Maybe you should try doing it in the opposite order and make a single change at a time on the memory settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Those bios pics weren't taken when I was trying to get the memory setting to work. Those were for a friend of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I started....
> 
> I set everything back to stock....then did the ram, one change at a time. Never did get the ram up to speed. So I just went back to the settings that worked.
> 
> Core Frequency Auto
> Core Performance Boost Auto
> Downcore Control Auto
> Core Voltage Auto
> NB Voltage Auto
> DRAM Auto
> 
> First I tried the AXMP Profile...nope
> 2133 w/1618-18-18-36 yes
> 2400 maybe? w/16-18-18-18-36 yes
> 2666 w/16-18-18-18-36 yes
> 2933 w/16-18-18-18-36 nope
> 3200 w/16-18-18-18-36 nope
> 
> Once I got passed 2666, I raised the NB voltage to 1.00v and the DRAM to 1.40v....wouldn't boot with either 2933/3200. I even tried the "Memory Try It" option with all the timings offered....nope.
> 
> Same process on all three of the bios' that are available, plus the beta bios that MSI sent me.
Click to expand...

If I were you and was stuck where you are, I think I would be trying to get 2666 with 14-14-14-34 or even better 14-13-13-13-34 going


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> If I were you and was stuck where you are, I think I would be trying to get 2666 with 14-14-14-34 or even better 14-13-13-13-34 going


Oh....I've been at 14-14-14-14-3234 rather, right after I got everything installed.

EDIT: I'll give the 14-13-13-13-34 a run, and see what happens when I get some time.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> If I were you and was stuck where you are, I think I would be trying to get 2666 with 14-14-14-34 or even better 14-13-13-13-34 going
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....I've been at 14-14-14-14-3234 rather, right after I got everything installed.
Click to expand...

that should improve memory latency and hence performance. 12-12-12 should be even better if you can get it working


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> that should improve memory latency and hence performance. 12-12-12 should be even better if you can get it working


I want to say I tried 12-14-14-14-34, but I can't remember....I've tried so many different combinations...my head can't remember them all.

Good news is with all these combos....I can now remember the combination to my locker in high school....that was in 1981! lmao Joking of course...









I appreciate the effort.....MSI will get it fixed....one of these days....lol


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> It may be better than you think. Looks like its more comparable to the big boxed AMD cooler rated for the R7 1800x.


I didn't bother replacing the pre-installed thermal paste, either. Maybe I'll throw the NH-L12 in with some fresh Noctua paste and see what temps look like. I feel like they'll definitely be at least somewhat better.


----------



## Tcoppock

This is the highest score i could get with this b350 board.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> that should improve memory latency and hence performance. 12-12-12 should be even better if you can get it working


I had the timings right in the last post that I changed. They were 14-14-14-14-32. I tried 12-13-13-13-32, Adia64 wouldn't run the latency test, Passmark Performance test did. With the 14's the latency was 65, with the 12 it was 63. I tried 12-12-12-12-32, it did not like that one bit. I had to clear the CMOS to just get back into the bios. lol I'm just going to leave them at the 14's. It runs fine at those, and I haven't ran into any issues.

I'll just wait patiently for the next bios from MSI.


----------



## Spawne32

Got the new gigabyte board in, no post trying to run at 2933 again, ill post up some more results when I get some more time to play with the bios settings.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> 1.425 is the amd limit for daily usage. As long as you have the cooling, that should get you to 4Ghz


Nah, board limit is 1.4v. With V-Droop its more like 1.36-1.37, so 3900 is as far as its going to go for now.

For daily usage Im sitting at 3700/1.26v~1.30v. CB scores are less than 4% behind the 3900 score so something else is holding back performance at those clocks, it should be closer to a 5%-6% difference. I'm not going to push that much harder for 4% when my GPU (GTX 670) is what is holding me back nearly 100% of the time.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Nah, board limit is 1.4v. With V-Droop its more like 1.36-1.37, so 3900 is as far as its going to go for now.
> 
> For daily usage Im sitting at 3700/1.26v~1.30v. CB scores are less than 4% behind the 3900 score so something else is holding back performance at those clocks, it should be closer to a 5%-6% difference. I'm not going to push that much harder for 4% when my GPU (GTX 670) is what is holding me back nearly 100% of the time.


Yeh that's part of the reason I sent the MSI board back. The other part being when I asked why there was a board limitation of 1.4 to the MSI people, i was told I am greedy to expect anything other than what it is advertised at and that no other board manufacturers are even adding options like SoC voltage to their boards. Annnnnnnd its gone.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Yeh that's part of the reason I sent the MSI board back. The other part being when I asked why there was a board limitation of 1.4 to the MSI people, i was told I am greedy to expect anything other than what it is advertised at and that no other board manufacturers are even adding options like SoC voltage to their boards. Annnnnnnd its gone.


I know why the limit is 1.4v, its the 3+2 VRM and to keep people from blowing things up since its a mass market board.

I'm not complaining though, I got it for $54. I knew it had caveats and am happy with what I got for the price.

Last board I got for ~$50 either couldn't OC or would die as soon as you put a CPU worth more than ~$75 in it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Yeh that's part of the reason I sent the MSI board back. The other part being when I asked why there was a board limitation of 1.4 to the MSI people, i was told I am greedy to expect anything other than what it is advertised at and that no other board manufacturers are even adding options like SoC voltage to their boards. Annnnnnnd its gone.


My MSI board will allow up to 1.55v it appears:



Oh, you a the B350 though, right?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Oh, you a the B350 though, right?


B350M, mATX here.


----------



## Arizonian

Thank you Tcoppock for a starting the thread, good info on the OP. Since you've got a member list going and it's now a watering hole for Ryzen 5, it's now got the *[Official*] tag.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I know why the limit is 1.4v, its the 3+2 VRM and to keep people from blowing things up since its a mass market board.
> 
> I'm not complaining though, I got it for $54. I knew it had caveats and am happy with what I got for the price.
> 
> Last board I got for ~$50 either couldn't OC or would die as soon as you put a CPU worth more than ~$75 in it.


Oh and I grant that that's probably the reason. Telling me that im greedy because I have an expectation of a "gaming pro" board to have "unlimited tunability" as advertised is what annoyed me. Plenty of other places to spend my money. The gigabyte board was 10 bucks more, and seems to be much more stable.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Yeh that's part of the reason I sent the MSI board back. The other part being when I asked why there was a board limitation of 1.4 to the MSI people, i was told I am greedy to expect anything other than what it is advertised at and that no other board manufacturers are even adding options like SoC voltage to their boards. Annnnnnnd its gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MSI board will allow up to 1.55v it appears:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you a the B350 though, right?
Click to expand...

please, give us bios screens, and use the newest bios ( not the beta bios, 1.2 is newer then 1.25 fyi s... although it probably is 1.25) of anything you have changed while attempting high ram runs ... i would recommend ALWAYS manually setting DRAM CH_A./B VREF VOLTAGE to 1/2 Dram Voltage or slightly higher


----------



## Spawne32

So with the new gigabyte board, little over 3800 was all i was able to achieve still, i probably could get 3900 stable but at the expensive over 1.4vcore, and im not sure I want to do that as it will probably cook to death in my small case. Some of the voltage readings on HWinfo show up wrong, but the vcore one with the green arrow seems to be the one reading accurately. They use offset voltage in the bios so im +.098v i believe.


----------



## zelix

3.8 Ghz at 1.325V 8.5 Hours aida64 stable. However crashes within seconds in BOINC. Any thoughts? have not had any problems otherwise stability games and what not.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> please, give us bios screens, and use the newest bios ( not the beta bios, 1.2 is newer then 1.25 fyi s... although it probably is 1.25) of anything you have changed while attempting high ram runs ... i would recommend ALWAYS manually setting DRAM CH_A./B VREF VOLTAGE to 1/2 Dram Voltage or slightly higher


http://www.overclock.net/t/1628508/official-ryzen-5-1600x-1600-1500x-1400-owners-club/310#post_26072421

The link above is how I went about trying things.

I did mess with it some more last night...adjusting the voltages you mentioned(CH-A/B). No luck.

As I stated in the post above, I've tried all three bios'. I also have tried using the ProcODT at different settings to no avail. Those were also suggested.

Official Bios 1.20


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













EDIT: The order in which I did these:

Adjusted timings first at 2133(Booted into Windows)
Adjusted Voltages second(Booted into Windows)
Changed RAM Frequency(Defaults back to 2133 settings)

Just want to make clear that I didn't make all these changes at one time....


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelix*
> 
> 3.8 Ghz at 1.325V 8.5 Hours aida64 stable. However crashes within seconds in BOINC. Any thoughts? have not had any problems otherwise stability games and what not.


If it is anything like my chip, I could do prime95 small fft's all day long at the same voltage, but intel burn test would crash on the 2nd or 3rd run, I would try doing your stability testing with IBT and shoot for 10-15 runs (takes about 30 minutes) If you can get at least 10 runs in, usually you are well stable enough for anything else, but it may require a slight voltage bump.


----------



## Hequaqua

I guess I must have a pretty good chip. While watching IBT run, I thought, "I wonder what kept this chip from being designated a 1600X?"

Here is IBT @3800/stock voltage/Very High settings/20 runs:



I'm amazed at how cool this chip runs. I would bet my i7-4770k would be at least in the high 60's to low 70's. This chip, 56.4°C.









The only reason I can think of that this chip is not a 1600x is the amount of voltage required to get to 4.0ghz.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelix*
> 
> 3.8 Ghz at 1.325V 8.5 Hours aida64 stable. However crashes within seconds in BOINC. Any thoughts? have not had any problems otherwise stability games and what not.


I'm not sure about Bionic. I just downloaded it and have it running. It doesn't seem to be as near as stressful as IBT. Of course, maybe it's the project that I downloaded. I have never used it...so I don't know if certain projects are more stressful or not.


----------



## InsideJob

1245 on cinebench, not too bad








10 runs of IBT passed. I will try lowering the voltage but the attempts I've made so far have been unsuccessful at any lower. I have it set at 1.385 in bios with LLC set to "stage 1".
I figure it's the B350 PC Mate holding it back. Happy so far.


----------



## Spawne32

1245 on cinebench seems a little low, i was 1279 at 3800, so have others with the 1600, possible to tighten up the memory timings or increase the speed?


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> 1245 on cinebench seems a little low, i was 1279 at 3800, so have others with the 1600, possible to tighten up the memory timings or increase the speed?


I can try and fiddle with the memory. It's a rated 2400 16GB kit running at stock timings on the XMP profile, I haven't done anything but that.
Any suggestions what I should tighten up?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I can try and fiddle with the memory. It's a rated 2400 16GB kit running at stock timings on the XMP profile, I haven't done anything but that.
> Any suggestions what I should tighten up?


id shoot for 14-14-14-34


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> that should improve memory latency and hence performance. 12-12-12 should be even better if you can get it working
> 
> 
> 
> I had the timings right in the last post that I changed. They were 14-14-14-14-32. I tried 12-13-13-13-32, Adia64 wouldn't run the latency test, Passmark Performance test did. With the 14's the latency was 65, with the 12 it was 63. I tried 12-12-12-12-32, it did not like that one bit. I had to clear the CMOS to just get back into the bios. lol I'm just going to leave them at the 14's. It runs fine at those, and I haven't ran into any issues.
> 
> I'll just wait patiently for the next bios from MSI.
Click to expand...

one of the other guys got 3200mhz trident z running at [email protected] with an R7 1700, he was getting 62ns.

Have you tried running the 14 timings against firestrike or timespy?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> one of the other guys got 3200mhz trident z running at [email protected] with an R7 1700, he was getting 62ns.
> 
> Have you tried running the 14 timings against firestrike or timespy?


Oh yes.....That has been my daily setting since about day 4 of having the chip.

I believe all of the benchmarks I did were at the 14:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1oW21xiKM89RLpU8UUPeXHnEjDDIexNvUMru6Ovn1v50/edit?usp=sharing

Here are the same timings with two different GPU's:

RX480

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1SEl36TL1jbhtnR0zZzLK_jtXPvrfPs-eY-D2oBK29ls/edit?usp=sharing

GTX1060

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZQUgpBE69A0FYsYWyo3A9pXdadCZVVx7ng6qUjPBugQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Tcoppock

Just fyi guys, will be offline for next week, my msi tomahawk board died during Boinc, my vrms started hitting 115-120c and shut off I am no longer able to power on the board So I am rma that board. And go with X370.
So in the time im gone please continue to submit your forms for the leaderboard I will do them all when i am back up and running.

Have fun


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Just fyi guys, will be offline for next week, my msi tomahawk board died during Boinc, my vrms started hitting 115-120c and shut off I am no longer able to power on the board So I am rma that board. And go with X370.
> So in the time im gone please continue to submit your forms for the leaderboard I will do them all when i am back up and running.
> 
> Have fun


Bummer.









Wish you better luck.

I'm running Bionic right now....temps seem fine though....been running for about two hours, max temp is 51.3°C.


----------



## MishelLngelo

May I join the club please:

Mounting kit for my CM Nepton 140XL didn't arrive yet so I'm using cooler from FX 6350 for now and hesitant to push it any higher.


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> May I join the club please:
> 
> Mounting kit for my CM Nepton 140XL didn't arrive yet so I'm using cooler from FX 6350 for now and hesitant to push it any higher.


Please sumbit via form in op.
Will try to keep this updated via phone.


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Please sumbit via form in op.
> Will try to keep this updated via phone.


Information filled out as requested.
https://valid.x86.fr/ri7gjm


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> May I join the club please:
> 
> Mounting kit for my CM Nepton 140XL didn't arrive yet so I'm using cooler from FX 6350 for now and hesitant to push it any higher.


Can you please resubmit your validation through cpu-z, it will not pull up. Please edit your submission. Thanks


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just in case it didn't do it again: https://valid.x86.fr/jqebul


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Just in case it didn't do it again: https://valid.x86.fr/jqebul


Got it. Will add u as soon as i can.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Got it. Will add u as soon as i can.


Tnx.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey there Ryzen 5 owners,

Would you consider signing up with Team OCN for the 2017 Pentathlon (*May 5th through May 19th*). There is so much time left an we really could use your help.

This event is truly a GLOBAL battle with you team OCN going up against many teams from across the world and while we put in a good showing at last year's event by finishing 6th, we could do with a lot more CPU/GPU compute power, *especially CPU POWER*. All you need to do is sign up and crunch on any available hardware that you can spare.

The cool thing about this event is that it spread over 5 disciplines over *varying lengths of time* (different projects) so there is a lot of *strategy/tactics* involved.

We look forward to having you and your hardware on our team. Again, this event lasts for two weeks and takes place May 5th through the 19th.


Download the software here.

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php

Presently we really would like some help with the following projects:

For CPU's - *Cosmologyathome.org* and *worldcommunitygrid.org* (*OpenZika only*).

If you have a GPU available - *Einsteinathome.org*

Note: For every project you fold on, you will be offered if you want to join a team - type in overclock.net (enter) then JOIN team.


Remember to sign up for the Boinc team by going here: You can also post any questions that your may have - this group is very helpful









8th BOINC Pentathlon thread

To find your Cross Project ID# - sign into your account and it will be located under Computing and Credit


Please check out the GUIDE - How to add BOINC Projects page for more information about running different projects:

This really is an exciting and fun event and i look forward to it every year and I am hoping that you will join us and participate in this event









BTW - There is an awesome BOINC Pentathlon badge for those who participate









lanofsong

OCN - FTW


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Man this RAM timing/OC stuff is not for the faint of heart. I've had my Corsair LPX 3200 running fine at 2666 with Hequaqua's timings of 16-16-16-16-38 but every time I try to go for 2933 or 3200 it won't post, I gotta do the beep-beep-beep until BIOS dance, and I have to go about the way back down to 2133 and inch my up again. It's not like CPU where you can just back off and it's fine. And it's weird to me that my RAM sticks don't work at their posted timings, even at slower speeds.

This whole "memory training" thing is a stiff price to pay. Maybe I'm just not patient enough. I'd love to get things to modest OCs like 3.8 and 2933 and just leave it. Guess I should just be happy with RAM at 2666 until more updates come out. If I ever get a stable 3200 I will be done with it for sure. Someday!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Man this RAM timing/OC stuff is not for the faint of heart. I've had my Corsair LPX 3200 running fine at 2666 with Hequaqua's timings of 16-16-16-16-38 but every time I try to go for 2933 or 3200 it won't post, I gotta do the beep-beep-beep until BIOS dance, and I have to go about the way back down to 2133 and inch my up again. It's not like CPU where you can just back off and it's fine. And it's weird to me that my RAM sticks don't work at their posted timings, even at slower speeds.
> 
> This whole "memory training" thing is a stiff price to pay. Maybe I'm just not patient enough. I'd love to get things to modest OCs like 3.8 and 2933 and just leave it. Guess I should just be happy with RAM at 2666 until more updates come out. If I ever get a stable 3200 I will be done with it for sure. Someday!


No doubt.









Have you tried the 14-14-14-14-32? Those seem to work for me @2666.


----------



## bahn

Ryzen 5 1600



Dont have a psu and SSD yet


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahn*
> 
> Ryzen 5 1600
> 
> 
> 
> Dont have a psu and SSD yet


Gonna look nice in that white tower!


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

^^^ Oooweee love the white!

Hequaqua, no I have not tried the 14-14-14-14-32, but snappier timings sure would make me feel better about settling for 2666. Do you mess with anything in the other menues but the timings? I think there's some other RAM sub menu on the Tomahawk with settings I have no clue about.

Also, do you set timings first at 2133 and then creep up the clock speed? Or do you do them both at the same time?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> ^^^ Oooweee love the white!
> 
> Hequaqua, no I have not tried the 14-14-14-14-32, but snappier timings sure would make me feel better about settling for 2666. Do you mess with anything in the other menues but the timings? I think there's some other RAM sub menu on the Tomahawk with settings I have no clue about.
> 
> Also, do you set timings first at 2133 and then creep up the clock speed? Or do you do them both at the same time?


At this point, if I have tried to hit 2933/3200 and it doesn't make it...I just change it 2666/14-14-14-14-32 and go. I actually have it saved as a bios profile. There have been a few times that the only way to get back into the bios it to clear the CMOS. Then it comes up with hit F1 for set-up or whatever. It also gives me the option to use that saved bios...I think it says to hit alt-f1....can't remember now.

EDIT: Well.....just got my other fans installed and buttoned the rig up. Here are some pics I just took with it done.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## damitdang

Hello, I am fairly new to overclocking and was wondering how this looks.. I am worried about the temps but there is a -20c offset right? I am using hyper212 to cool and corsair veng 3200 on CH6 MB. Any able to critic what I am doing so far?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damitdang*
> 
> Hello, I am fairly new to overclocking and was wondering how this looks.. I am worried about the temps but there is a -20c offset right? I am using hyper212 to cool and corsair veng 3200 on CH6 MB. Any able to critic what I am doing so far?


Gosh...to be honest, I can't remember. I thought it was just the R7's that had that issue. Someone will chime in and let you know.

EDIT: I couldn't find anything on the R5's right off...here is them talking about the R7's, but it just the X versions.

https://www.techpowerup.com/231473/amd-says-ryzen-1700x-1800x-have-a-temperature-reporting-offset


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Yeah I don't think there's a 20 degree offset with the 5 series. If you're overclocked to 3.9+ I think 75 C is to be expected with a decent tower cooler like the 212. I hit 90 C running Prime95 last night for 5 minutes with the stock cooler before I stopped the program. From everything I've read decent tower coolers are going to be about 10 to 15 degrees chillier than the Wraith Spire, and that's just about our delta.

Full disclosure I'm also an overclocking noob but I have digested most of the internet reading up on this stuff. Others can correct me if they see fit.


----------



## hotbrass

Why does my VID show 1.550, current, min, avg, and max, in all cores ALL THE TIME on my R5 1600 on a Gigabyte GA-AB350M-G3 using HWINFO64 v5.5?

I see others have much lower VID in the 1.25 range.

Is VID of 1.550 too high?

How do I change it, or do I need to change it?

Thanks!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> Why does my VID show 1.550, current, min, avg, and max, in all cores ALL THE TIME on my R5 1600 on a Gigabyte GA-AB350M-G3 using HWINFO64 v5.5?
> 
> I see others have much lower VID in the 1.25 range.
> 
> Is VID of 1.550 too high?
> 
> How do I change it, or do I need to change it?
> 
> Thanks!


I've seen that as well. What exact version are you using. He released a beta version earlier in the week that seems more accurate. I'm using version 5.51-3145. You can perhaps download another program to check it against HWiNFO.

Here is a direct link:

https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-HWiNFO32-and-HWiNFO64-v5-51-3145-Beta-released


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> Why does my VID show 1.550, current, min, avg, and max, in all cores ALL THE TIME on my R5 1600 on a Gigabyte GA-AB350M-G3 using HWINFO64 v5.5?
> 
> I see others have much lower VID in the 1.25 range.
> 
> Is VID of 1.550 too high?
> 
> How do I change it, or do I need to change it?
> 
> Thanks!


Same problem, its an issue with the program. I go back and forth between restarts from 1.2 to 1.55


----------



## Tcoppock

Leaderboard updated.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Hequaqua, thanks for the updated figures. 2666 with 14-14-14-14-32 posted on the first try and is stable for me. I'm very happy with all current settings and should be for at least a bit.


----------



## sefwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> my msi tomahawk board died during Boinc, my vrms started hitting 115-120c and shut off I am no longer able to power on the board So I am rma that board.


I wonder if Intel's plan to delay Coffee Lake and let AMD make some money backfires spectacularly, when everyone buys the cheapest cpu and mainboard, fries them, and sends back as malfunctioning. With unlocked cpus and b350 AMD basically suicides through sheer incompetence, *as usual*, even when they actually caught up to 8 year's old Sandy Bridge and are allowed to rampage through the market unopposed.


----------



## TopFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damitdang*
> 
> Hello, I am fairly new to overclocking and was wondering how this looks.. I am worried about the temps but there is a -20c offset right? I am using hyper212 to cool and corsair veng 3200 on CH6 MB. Any able to critic what I am doing so far?


All 95w Ryzen CPUs have a 20 degree offset.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> Why does my VID show 1.550, current, min, avg, and max, in all cores ALL THE TIME on my R5 1600 on a Gigabyte GA-AB350M-G3 using HWINFO64 v5.5?
> 
> I see others have much lower VID in the 1.25 range.
> 
> Is VID of 1.550 too high?
> 
> How do I change it, or do I need to change it?
> 
> Thanks!


You don't. Ignore it.


----------



## gtbtk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> one of the other guys got 3200mhz trident z running at [email protected] with an R7 1700, he was getting 62ns.
> 
> Have you tried running the 14 timings against firestrike or timespy?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes.....That has been my daily setting since about day 4 of having the chip.
> 
> I believe all of the benchmarks I did were at the 14:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1oW21xiKM89RLpU8UUPeXHnEjDDIexNvUMru6Ovn1v50/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Here are the same timings with two different GPU's:
> 
> RX480
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1SEl36TL1jbhtnR0zZzLK_jtXPvrfPs-eY-D2oBK29ls/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> GTX1060
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZQUgpBE69A0FYsYWyo3A9pXdadCZVVx7ng6qUjPBugQ/edit?usp=sharing
Click to expand...

What motherboard are you running on?

were all these tests done with memory set at 2666 c14?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Hequaqua, thanks for the updated figures. 2666 with 14-14-14-14-32 posted on the first try and is stable for me. I'm very happy with all current settings and should be for at least a bit.


Good to hear!

I really haven't had any issues at all...other than with the top end ram speeds. I'm very happy with everything about this build. While I haven't done a lot of gaming yet, I don't expect to see anything major pop up. I did play through the BF1 campaign. The only issue I saw was a little funky video lag. It would only happen very briefly(maybe 10-15 secs) once every time I played. It wasn't due to temp or core voltage or on the GPU for that matter. Numbers looked normal. I will play a few other games in the coming week and see if it is a persistent issue, or just related to BF1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtbtk*
> 
> What motherboard are you running on?
> 
> were all these tests done with memory set at 2666 c14?


I'm running the MSI Krait Gaming....and yes the AMD results were at 2666 CL14.


----------



## hotbrass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've seen that as well. What exact version are you using. He released a beta version earlier in the week that seems more accurate. I'm using version 5.51-3145. You can perhaps download another program to check it against HWiNFO.
> 
> Here is a direct link:
> 
> https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-HWiNFO32-and-HWiNFO64-v5-51-3145-Beta-released


Thanks for the info. I tried the Beta v5.51-3145 and it still shows 1.550 VID. But VCORE is 1.2-1.4 even at 100% utilization with RealBench stress test. So VID seems to be incorrect in HWiNFO64 at this time.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I tried the Beta v5.51-3145 and it still shows 1.550 VID. But VCORE is 1.2-1.4 even at 100% utilization with RealBench stress test. So VID seems to be incorrect in HWiNFO64 at this time.


Mine was showing that...now it seems normal:


----------



## hotbrass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopFox*
> 
> You don't. Ignore it.


OK. Then how do I fix it?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> OK. Then how do I fix it?


You can try this...it may/may not help....

Save your OC settings in your bios...you should be able to save your profile.

Clear the CMOS and then reboot...it should give you the option of using one of the saved profiles. Choose the one you want, and let it reboot again. Then start HWiNFO and see what it is reading. I can't remember if this is how I fixed it, or if it was the bios update that did.

Worth a try though....I think the voltages are fine, just misreading, but it is annoying, to me anyway...lol


----------



## maekier

For 1600X to overclock to 4,1GHz motherboard Taichi will be okay? And there are any problems with CPU about 3200 RAMs or this is clean problem with motherboards?


----------



## Tcoppock

Alright guys help me make this decision. I am bout to pull the trigger for an x370 board. What one should i get under $150?


----------



## MishelLngelo

I suggest Asus Prime x370 Pro.


----------



## Tcoppock

How does the Asrock X370 killer sli ac look?


----------



## hotbrass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You can try this...it may/may not help....
> 
> Save your OC settings in your bios...you should be able to save your profile.
> 
> Clear the CMOS and then reboot...it should give you the option of using one of the saved profiles. Choose the one you want, and let it reboot again. Then start HWiNFO and see what it is reading. I can't remember if this is how I fixed it, or if it was the bios update that did.
> 
> Worth a try though....I think the voltages are fine, just misreading, but it is annoying, to me anyway...lol


Thanks Hequaqua!

I did all that and it worked. I also changed cases to get more airflow and took off the stock cooler and put on a Noctua D15 I had laying around. Now idle temps are in the lower 20's and realbench stress test 30 min in the low 50's. Thats about 10 cooler than the R5 1600 stock fan.

I dont like my mobo so I will save that for a HTPC build when the Ryzen APU's come out. I am looking at another X370 board since this 1600 shows lots of promise. I already have C3H and R7 1800X so I might get something different for the 1600.


----------



## damitdang

Seem to have major problems overclocking by changing the multiplier only. But when I change the bus speed i can easily reach 3.9MHz without crashing after stress testing(1hr aida 64). Is it bad to overclock using bus speed instead of multiplier?


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Alright guys help me make this decision. I am bout to pull the trigger for an x370 board. What one should i get under $150?


From what I've read and seen: Asus Prime X370 Pro is a sollid board.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maekier*
> 
> For 1600X to overclock to 4,1GHz motherboard Taichi will be okay? And there are any problems with CPU about 3200 RAMs or this is clean problem with motherboards?


yes.
ram can be an issue depending on brand and speed but will improve with next aegis update late may.

I bought ryzen, OC took 5min to do that and been running 2 weeks soon 3.8ghz and 2933mhz.
I did set ram manually with timings but cant say I found that hard to do.


----------



## Tcoppock

So i decided to go a different route order a new board, the MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon. Looks like a stellar board.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> Thanks Hequaqua!
> 
> I did all that and it worked. I also changed cases to get more airflow and took off the stock cooler and put on a Noctua D15 I had laying around. Now idle temps are in the lower 20's and realbench stress test 30 min in the low 50's. Thats about 10 cooler than the R5 1600 stock fan.
> 
> I dont like my mobo so I will save that for a HTPC build when the Ryzen APU's come out. I am looking at another X370 board since this 1600 shows lots of promise. I already have C3H and R7 1800X so I might get something different for the 1600.


Glad it worked for ya.....


----------



## damitdang

Okay, I need serious help please.. specs - 1600x-ch6-16gb veng ddr4 3200(@2133 default) -evga 650 g3 -msi580-
Main Problem: can't overclock at all .. steps starting from default in bios - Change: CPU Core ratio = 38 & CPU core volt to 1.4

When booting into the OS and loading CPUZ its at 2195 MHz.. ran aida64 to test was stuck at 2195 MHz..

Is it possible I have a bad CPU or MB? May someone please help.. as i just built this pc and currently still within return period.

Thank You


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damitdang*
> 
> Okay, I need serious help please.. specs - 1600x-ch6-16gb veng ddr4 3200(@2133 default) -evga 650 g3 -msi580-
> Main Problem: can't overclock at all .. steps starting from default in bios - Change: CPU Core ratio = 38 & CPU core volt to 1.4
> 
> When booting into the OS and loading CPUZ its at 2195 MHz.. ran aida64 to test was stuck at 2195 MHz..
> 
> Is it possible I have a bad CPU or MB? May someone please help.. as i just built this pc and currently still within return period.
> 
> Thank You


Something sounds off, way off. I'm not familiar with that board....hopefully, someone will chime in with some help. If not, try the 1800x owners thread, that is a board a lot of them are using.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club

Maybe upload a few screen shot of the bios.....perhaps you are missing a setting or something. In answer to your question, sure there could be a issue with the CPU and/or board. I wouldn't throw the towel in yet though.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damitdang*
> 
> Okay, I need serious help please.. specs - 1600x-ch6-16gb veng ddr4 3200(@2133 default) -evga 650 g3 -msi580-
> Main Problem: can't overclock at all .. steps starting from default in bios - Change: CPU Core ratio = 38 & CPU core volt to 1.4
> 
> When booting into the OS and loading CPUZ its at 2195 MHz.. ran aida64 to test was stuck at 2195 MHz..
> 
> Is it possible I have a bad CPU or MB? May someone please help.. as i just built this pc and currently still within return period.
> 
> Thank You


Have you tried doing a bios update first?


----------



## sefwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> So i decided to go a different route order a new board, the MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon. Looks like a stellar board.


admit it, you want to make AMD go bankrupt.


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sefwe*
> 
> admit it, you want to make AMD go bankrupt.


I don't understand the question lol


----------



## KarathKasun

So, I made a 180 turn and started racing for the bottom. R5 1400 @ 3ghz, 0.95v, CB R15 652(identical to 3770k @ stock), and the real kicker... loads at 35W idles at ~15W. With all of the power management working, 3ghz base - 3.4ghz all core boost - 3.6ghz 1-2 core boost should be possible in a laptop TDP. Add in RX 550/560 IGP and you would kill intel in midrange laptops and make them irrelevant in the thin/light segment.

AMD cant get the APU's out fast enough. These would be awesome chips in laptops.


----------



## TopFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maekier*
> 
> For 1600X to overclock to 4,1GHz motherboard Taichi will be okay? And there are any problems with CPU about 3200 RAMs or this is clean problem with motherboards?


You're not going to hit 4.1Ghz & 3200Mhz short of 1.5v unless you get an exceptional chip.

4.0 seems to be the brick wall for the average chip.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damitdang*
> 
> Okay, I need serious help please.. specs - 1600x-ch6-16gb veng ddr4 3200(@2133 default) -evga 650 g3 -msi580-
> Main Problem: can't overclock at all .. steps starting from default in bios - Change: CPU Core ratio = 38 & CPU core volt to 1.4
> 
> When booting into the OS and loading CPUZ its at 2195 MHz.. ran aida64 to test was stuck at 2195 MHz..
> 
> Is it possible I have a bad CPU or MB? May someone please help.. as i just built this pc and currently still within return period.
> 
> Thank You


check bios from mboard forums, find the one that works best for now.
set manual timings for ram and it often helps with even numbers 16.16.16 etc..
some cpu have tight variations for ram timings and some cpu dont overclock that well.
ease up on timings may help for ram.

I would first, check bios.
then no overclock and test if you can run ram at 2933mhz with default cpu speed.
cant expect to find the cause if you do all at once.


----------



## maekier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopFox*
> 
> You're not going to hit 4.1Ghz & 3200Mhz short of 1.5v unless you get an exceptional chip.
> 
> 4.0 seems to be the brick wall for the average chip.


Actually they wrote about this procesor and with optimal cooler can work on 4,1 without hard overclocking


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> Why does my VID show 1.550, current, min, avg, and max, in all cores ALL THE TIME on my R5 1600 on a Gigabyte GA-AB350M-G3 using HWINFO64 v5.5?
> 
> I see others have much lower VID in the 1.25 range.
> 
> Is VID of 1.550 too high?
> 
> How do I change it, or do I need to change it?
> 
> Thanks!


first, vid does not equal vcore.

second xfr = 1.55 vid

third just because your vid says 1.55 does not mean that is what it is getting

the 1.55 vid is fine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maekier*
> 
> For 1600X to overclock to 4,1GHz motherboard Taichi will be okay? And there are any problems with CPU about 3200 RAMs or this is clean problem with motherboards?


first 4.1 is rare and a good chip

second ryzen likes samsung bdie ( easiest way to get it is to get a GSKILL *( NOT ANY OTHER BRAND ) 3200 CL *14* . or 3600 cl 16...

* = i said easiest not ONLY !~
third alot of memory is working fine for some and not for others, as said above bdie is best best

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damitdang*
> 
> Okay, I need serious help please.. specs - 1600x-ch6-16gb veng ddr4 3200(@2133 default) -evga 650 g3 -msi580-
> Main Problem: can't overclock at all .. steps starting from default in bios - Change: CPU Core ratio = 38 & CPU core volt to 1.4
> 
> When booting into the OS and loading CPUZ its at 2195 MHz.. ran aida64 to test was stuck at 2195 MHz..
> 
> Is it possible I have a bad CPU or MB? May someone please help.. as i just built this pc and currently still within return period.
> 
> Thank You


first check bios !~ make sure you have the most up to date
as i always ask for bios screen shots
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maekier*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TopFox*
> 
> You're not going to hit 4.1Ghz & 3200Mhz short of 1.5v unless you get an exceptional chip.
> 
> 4.0 seems to be the brick wall for the average chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they wrote about this procesor and with optimal cooler can work on 4,1 without hard overclocking
Click to expand...

regardless of what someone writes 4.1 is not usually achievable with reasonable voltage, let alone with unrealistic expectations and a budget board....


----------



## maekier

I will try to achive this 4,1 with Taichi. I think that should possible, and about rams yeah i think only about gskill and supported by motherboard.


----------



## Tcoppock

How many phase vrm does taichi have? I ordered the MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon because it had 8+2. Hoping it would make a difference in oc and vrm temps.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> How many phase vrm does taichi have? I ordered the MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon because it had 8+2. Hoping it would make a difference in oc and vrm temps.


https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html


----------



## kzone75

Greetings.

If all goes well I will be joining you guys later this week.







Ordered a Ryzen 5 1600 + MSI B350 Tomahawk. Should be quite an upgrade over the 860K.


----------



## philhalo66

How does the 1600x compare to an overclocked 4770k? I'm wanting to grab a 6 core and the ryzen is looking really tempting and i seen the reviews but none of them compare a 4770k oc to ryzen oc. You guys think it's worth it for games and occasional twitch streaming?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> How does the 1600x compare to an overclocked 4770k? I'm wanting to grab a 6 core and the ryzen is looking really tempting and i seen the reviews but none of them compare a 4770k oc to ryzen oc. You guys think it's worth it for games and occasional twitch streaming?


I don't have the 1600x, just the 1600, but I did a lot of testing against my 4770k:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1oW21xiKM89RLpU8UUPeXHnEjDDIexNvUMru6Ovn1v50/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Hequaqua

EDIT: If you have a decent GPU, not much of a difference in gaming. Streaming, you will see a big difference. Those extra cores/threads really shine.









Sorry, meant to just edit my post...lmao


----------



## TopFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maekier*
> 
> I will try to achive this 4,1 with Taichi. I think that should possible, and about rams yeah i think only about gskill and supported by motherboard.


Gaming K7
G. Skill FlareX
240mm AIO

https://valid.x86.fr/dg7r6w

...is all she had to give within sort of safe everyday voltage.

Good Luck!


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> How many phase vrm does taichi have? I ordered the MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon because it had 8+2. Hoping it would make a difference in oc and vrm temps.


If it has any effect like it had going from 3+2 to 4+3 with my board change, you should see alot less vdroop and alot more stability. My 1600 with a 38.25 multi running at about 3825mhz with 1.35vcore is pulling just under 200 watts on the total CPU package according to HWinfo. I actually have some concerns over whether the 500w 80+ bronze evga psu i bought is adequate or if I should have went with the 650.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> If it has any effect like it had going from 3+2 to 4+3 with my board change, you should see alot less vdroop and alot more stability. My 1600 with a 38.25 multi running at about 3825mhz with 1.35vcore is pulling just under 200 watts on the total CPU package according to HWinfo. I actually have some concerns over whether the 500w 80+ bronze evga psu i bought is adequate or if I should have went with the 650.


Do you mean it shows 200W on processor alone ? That must be a very wrong number.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Do you mean it shows 200W on processor alone ? That must be a very wrong number.


196.9watts on CPU+SOC at full load with intel burn test running


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> 196.9watts on CPU+SOC at full load with intel burn test running


At full tilt, 100% on all cores, running at 4067MHz and 1.5.15v I get readings of just over 80W in HW monitor and Aida. Due to wrong CPU cooler (for now) I can't let it run for long time as temperature reaches 80c+ in short order but powers don't raise either.
As sensor for "Watts" doesn't exist, that can be only a calculated value that depends on other sensors and what's even worse, in some programs it's more like a guess than real measurement/calculation.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> At full tilt, 100% on all cores, running at 4067MHz and 1.5.15v I get readings of just over 80W in HW monitor and Aida. Due to wrong CPU cooler (for now) I can't let it run for long time as temperature reaches 80c+ in short order but powers don't raise either.
> As sensor for "Watts" doesn't exist, that can be only a calculated value that depends on other sensors and what's even worse, in some programs it's more like a guess than real measurement/calculation.


If you look through the images there is a picture of my last run with HWinfo open where you can see how high the wattage is showing in that program. Not sure of the accuracy though because the VID's seem to read incorrectly. So i suppose that its related to some of the numbers being inaccurate when making that wattage estimation. However, the wattage seems to be consistent with other reviews I have seen of the Ryzen 7 putting it upwards of 170 watts at full load overclocked on all 8 cores.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> If you look through the images there is a picture of my last run with HWinfo open where you can see how high the wattage is showing in that program. Not sure of the accuracy though because the VID's seem to read incorrectly. So i suppose that its related to some of the numbers being inaccurate when making that wattage estimation. However, the wattage seems to be consistent with other reviews I have seen of the Ryzen 7 putting it upwards of 170 watts at full load overclocked on all 8 cores.


I just made a short run at those frequencies as shown as max in HWm:


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> At full tilt, 100% on all cores, running at 4067MHz and 1.5.15v I get readings of just over 80W in HW monitor and Aida. Due to wrong CPU cooler (for now) I can't let it run for long time as temperature reaches 80c+ in short order but powers don't raise either.
> As sensor for "Watts" doesn't exist, that can be only a calculated value that depends on other sensors and what's even worse, in some programs it's more like a guess than real measurement/calculation.


Sensing wattage is pretty simple if you know amperage, and that is simple to measure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> How many phase vrm does taichi have? I ordered the MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon because it had 8+2. Hoping it would make a difference in oc and vrm temps.


16 total, 12+4. Should be good for ~480A.


----------



## Mega Man

Rule number 1 of pc monitoring. *never* trust software

I really hate when people put a amperage value to a vrm.

In am4 amperage does not matter. Just like psus, power output quality is what matters. And you would need proof to state it has quality....


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Rule number 1 of pc monitoring. *never* trust software
> 
> I really hate when people put a amperage value to a vrm.
> 
> In am4 amperage does not matter. Just like psus, power output quality is what matters. And you would need proof to state it has quality....


This has already been gone over in the VRM thread. That board, physically/electrically will never be your problem as it could likely sustain double the power load any sane person could throw at it with a Ryzen CPU. I would argue that power is just as bad of a measure because of the fact that Ryzen scales horribly with voltage. Once you can reliably deliver a clean supply of 1.3V-1.5v at 200A, there is no reason to go further unless you are under phase/LN2.

UEFI on the other hand, that would be a valid point of arguing against that board. It is very buggy, but you can strong arm it into working. It just takes a lot of time and effort. As mentioned by many.


----------



## Johan45

Here's mine 3 hrs at 10/18 GB mem P95 blend


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> This has already been gone over in the VRM thread. That board, physically/electrically will never be your problem as it could likely sustain double the power load any sane person could throw at it with a Ryzen CPU. I would argue that power is just as bad of a measure because of the fact that *Ryzen scales horribly with voltage*. Once you can reliably deliver a clean supply of 1.3V-1.5v at 200A, there is no reason to go further unless you are under phase/LN2.
> 
> UEFI on the other hand, that would be a valid point of arguing against that board. It is very buggy, but you can strong arm it into working. It just takes a lot of time and effort. As mentioned by many.


Tell me about it, I can boot to 4ghz on this 1600 chip but it would likely take almost 1.5v to get it stable from what I can tell, and its just too much for my air cooler.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Tell me about it, I can boot to 4ghz on this 1600 chip but it would likely take almost 1.5v to get it stable from what I can tell, and its just too much for my air cooler.


While I haven't really messed with trying to get it stable(voltage scaling is a little lackluster), I might get it stable at [email protected]

[email protected]:

https://valid.x86.fr/wygv56


----------



## KarathKasun

On average it seems to take 1.40v-1.45v delivered voltage for 4ghz, so 1.42v-1.47v set in the BIOS.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> On average it seems to take 1.40v-1.45v delivered voltage for 4ghz, so 1.42v-1.47v set in the BIOS.


I'm at 1.416 to try to get 3.9 stable so far. May need a little bit more. I've tried 1.45 for 4ghz, no nice on that, and temps are above 80c, so no point to even attempt to push it that hard cus I wont keep it that for longevity reasons. I want to stay under 1.45 for the long term.


----------



## Spawne32

What are you guys running for SOC voltage as well? Any difference modding that? I have it set to 1.0 for the 3.9ghz run for peace of mind, since the robert halleck video he mentioned just setting it to 1.1 and not even thinking twice about it ever again.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I'm at 1.416 to try to get 3.9 stable so far. May need a little bit more. I've tried 1.45 for 4ghz, no nice on that, and temps are above 80c, so no point to even attempt to push it that hard cus I wont keep it that for longevity reasons. I want to stay under 1.45 for the long term.


I have to set "1.4v" in the UEFI for 3.9ghz, but I only get ~1.365v at the socket.

Regardless, pushing 1.4v or over is not recommended for long term OC's.

Ive moved back to the stock cooler (Stealth) in preparing for moving the rig to a smaller form factor case, as the tower I was using is huge and does not fit in most mATX cases. After fiddling with voltages and clocks Ive stepped back to 3.6ghz @ 1.175v in the UEFI (~1.15v at the chip), which is exactly 0.1v under stock boost voltage for 3.4ghz.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I have to set "1.4v" in the UEFI for 3.9ghz, but I only get ~1.365v at the socket.
> 
> Regardless, pushing 1.4v or over is not recommended for long term OC's.


Meh, by the time Zen2 comes out I think this thing will still be going strong. Ran my 860K at 4.5ghz with some ridiculous voltage for years, still completely stable. I think my mom is still using an old E2200 I had oc'ed. lol Like 10 years ago.


----------



## Spawne32

Well I have no idea what just happened, I was doing a run of IBT and the system crashed and powered down and now it wont even power up at all. No response from the power switch. I tried swapping power supplys thinking maybe my new PSU burned up, no dice. Looks as though the board failed somehow from what I can tell. At the very least if the CPU was fried I think the mobo would power on.


----------



## Spawne32

Yep, board is straight up dead. This is probably the 6th gigabyte board I have purchased in the past 10 years that has either been DOA or died shortly thereafter. Ordered a Asrock AB350M Pro4 on rush order from newegg to replace this one and hopefully get it back up and running. Pulled the 860K out of retirement. Rigged it up with a old cooler. lol


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Yep, board is straight up dead. This is probably the 6th gigabyte board I have purchased in the past 10 years that has either been DOA or died shortly thereafter. Ordered a Asrock AB350M Pro4 on rush order from newegg to replace this one and hopefully get it back up and running. Pulled the 860K out of retirement. Rigged it up with a old cooler. lol


i wouldn't trust asrock as far as i could throw them, every single board i ever had from them was DOA. the last one was a particularly bad experience, Got it from newegg tested it and 3/4 ram slots were dead, returned it got a new one this one was completely dead wouldnt even turn on. 3rd one had bent socket pins and asrock denied a replacement and wanted 50 bucks to replace the socket and informed me that my 3 year warranty would be docked to 30 days.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> i wouldn't trust asrock as far as i could throw them, every single board i ever had from them was DOA. the last one was a particularly bad experience, Got it from newegg tested it and 3/4 ram slots were dead, returned it got a new one this one was completely dead wouldnt even turn on. 3rd one had bent socket pins and asrock denied a replacement and wanted 50 bucks to replace the socket and informed me that my 3 year warranty would be docked to 30 days.


Everyone seems to be having bad experiences all around it seems. Not sure if its the underwhelming support amd has with mobo mfg or what. The asrock from research around the forum and several youtube videos regarding vrm setups seems to be the most capable out of all the matx boards thus far. From what i saw of the analysis of the gigabyte boards vrms in the video, i probably burned it up at around 1.44 vcore. Assuming the amperage ratings were correct. You have no idea how annoyed i am right now. Ive considered dumping all the ryzen stuff and huffing it out on the 860 for another year until support improves. The bleeding edge hardware seems focused primarily in the insanely over priced atx boards. Leaving us sff guys in the dust.


----------



## Spawne32

Couple of the videos here...


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Couple of the videos here...


Mine was an intel board, ASRock Z97 Extreme6 much much higher quality the the b350 boards. I think ASRock just has very poor quality control. Every other ASRock board i had were AM2+ and AM2+/AM3 boards they all had stability issues.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Mine was an intel board, ASRock Z97 Extreme6 much much higher quality the the b350 boards. I think ASRock just has very poor quality control. Every other ASRock board i had were AM2+ and AM2+/AM3 boards they all had stability issues.


Asrock is very much an up, and coming brand. They weren't always good, but their quality has improved.


----------



## damitdang

Anyone know why my bios overclock for CPU aren't sticking? (updated bios and saved settings) but when i boot in windows and let it load and then check cpuz&Hwinfo its at 2200MHz..even when overclocking to 3.8(vcore 1.375 and multiply x38 - safe reachable overclock) ...

The only way I can currently overclock is through ryzen master software..Anyone experience this before


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Everyone seems to be having bad experiences all around it seems. Not sure if its the underwhelming support amd has with mobo mfg or what. The asrock from research around the forum and several youtube videos regarding vrm setups seems to be the most capable out of all the matx boards thus far. From what i saw of the analysis of the gigabyte boards vrms in the video, i probably burned it up at around 1.44 vcore. Assuming the amperage ratings were correct. You have no idea how annoyed i am right now. Ive considered dumping all the ryzen stuff and huffing it out on the 860 for another year until support improves. The bleeding edge hardware seems focused primarily in the insanely over priced atx boards. Leaving us sff guys in the dust.


expected with M boards, not made to be pushed with OC.
one reason I am not pushing my chip as its not worth it and I use a normal atx board.
I await a better stepping from amd and until then I chug along my 3.8ghz.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Everyone seems to be having bad experiences all around it seems. Not sure if its the underwhelming support amd has with mobo mfg or what. The asrock from research around the forum and several youtube videos regarding vrm setups seems to be the most capable out of all the matx boards thus far. From what i saw of the analysis of the gigabyte boards vrms in the video, i probably burned it up at around 1.44 vcore. Assuming the amperage ratings were correct. You have no idea how annoyed i am right now. Ive considered dumping all the ryzen stuff and huffing it out on the 860 for another year until support improves. The bleeding edge hardware seems focused primarily in the insanely over priced atx boards. Leaving us sff guys in the dust.


I wouldn't be pushing over 1.35v with a six core on ANY of the mATX boards, unless a $200 version of one comes out with more than a 4 phase vcore VRM.

They are fine for the quads at any voltage, but with the 6-8 core chips the amperage is too high.

Quad core Ryzen pulls ~20A on the SoC and 60A-70A on the Core, which isn't much. Hex cores pull 20A and 80-90A, which is getting pretty serious. And the Octos pull ~20A and 100A-110A. All of these figures are from overclocked chips in the ~3.9ghz range.

With this data, and knowing that Ryzen draws tons of extra power for the last 100-200mhz... Back off your old OC by 100mhz and start scaling down the voltage. You will end up with nearly the exact same performance but you will have dropped the voltage by 0.05v-0.10v, massively reducing the stress on the undersized VRMs that will be present on a mATX board.

With fine tuning, I'm getting benchmark scores at 3.6ghz that equal my 3.8ghz runs while getting temps of 60c or under as measured by the on die temp sensors while using the Wraith Stealth cooler. For the extra 200mhz needed for 3.8ghz I need an extra ~0.15v and for 3.9ghz I need an extra 0.25v. 4ghz is just not doable with air/water while expecting any kind of reliability, it would take an additional 0.30v (1.45v total) from where I'm currently sitting.

IMHO, mATX or SFF builds have always been about getting things balanced. Not just slamming voltage through the parts and hoping for the best.


----------



## doom26464

I see MSI is rolling ouy a few new bios for there boards for may. Anyone try it yet and report back?

Im hoping eventually I can get my corsair LPX 16gb 3200mhz kit to actually post at 3200mhz.

As of now its at 2993mhz.

Also see there is this in new BIOS notes
- Fixed PCI-E hot-plug function.

Not sure what that is all about?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I wouldn't be pushing over 1.35v with a six core on ANY of the mATX boards, unless a $200 version of one comes out with more than a 4 phase vcore VRM.
> 
> They are fine for the quads at any voltage, but with the 6-8 core chips the amperage is too high.
> 
> Quad core Ryzen pulls ~20A on the SoC and 60A-70A on the Core, which isn't much. Hex cores pull 20A and 80-90A, which is getting pretty serious. And the Octos pull ~20A and 100A-110A. All of these figures are from overclocked chips in the ~3.9ghz range.
> 
> With this data, and knowing that Ryzen draws tons of extra power for the last 100-200mhz... Back off your old OC by 100mhz and start scaling down the voltage. You will end up with nearly the exact same performance but you will have dropped the voltage by 0.05v-0.10v, massively reducing the stress on the undersized VRMs that will be present on a mATX board.
> 
> With fine tuning, I'm getting benchmark scores at 3.6ghz that equal my 3.8ghz runs while getting temps of 60c or under as measured by the on die temp sensors while using the Wraith Stealth cooler. For the extra 200mhz needed for 3.8ghz I need an extra ~0.15v and for 3.9ghz I need an extra 0.25v. 4ghz is just not doable with air/water while expecting any kind of reliability, it would take an additional 0.30v (1.45v total) from where I'm currently sitting.
> 
> IMHO, mATX or SFF builds have always been about getting things balanced. Not just slamming voltage through the parts and hoping for the best.


I agree, and I had not planned on running anything that would be considered crazy on a daily basis. Just hard to believe that the board was that weak. The VRM's werent even hot assuming HWinfo is correct, they hit about 95c max, which I am told they are good to 125c on the regular, but if gigabyte is using cheap fets just like MSI is doing on all of their boards, then I can see why it failed. I think I may settle around 3.6ghz right at the turbo core clock speed on all 6, that way I can maintain a low voltage on the daily.


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I wouldn't be pushing over 1.35v with a six core on ANY of the mATX boards, unless a $200 version of one comes out with more than a 4 phase vcore VRM.
> 
> They are fine for the quads at any voltage, but with the 6-8 core chips the amperage is too high.
> 
> Quad core Ryzen pulls ~20A on the SoC and 60A-70A on the Core, which isn't much. Hex cores pull 20A and 80-90A, which is getting pretty serious. And the Octos pull ~20A and 100A-110A. All of these figures are from overclocked chips in the ~3.9ghz range.
> 
> With this data, and knowing that Ryzen draws tons of extra power for the last 100-200mhz... Back off your old OC by 100mhz and start scaling down the voltage. You will end up with nearly the exact same performance but you will have dropped the voltage by 0.05v-0.10v, massively reducing the stress on the undersized VRMs that will be present on a mATX board.
> 
> With fine tuning, I'm getting benchmark scores at 3.6ghz that equal my 3.8ghz runs while getting temps of 60c or under as measured by the on die temp sensors while using the Wraith Stealth cooler. For the extra 200mhz needed for 3.8ghz I need an extra ~0.15v and for 3.9ghz I need an extra 0.25v. 4ghz is just not doable with air/water while expecting any kind of reliability, it would take an additional 0.30v (1.45v total) from where I'm currently sitting.
> 
> IMHO, mATX or SFF builds have always been about getting things balanced. Not just slamming voltage through the parts and hoping for the best.


even for my atx build, its also not really worth pushing above 3.8, if you were to ask me to do a blind test between 2 machine 3.8 and 3.9,
i dont think i will be able to tell a difference for daily usage.

i would only consider trying for 3.9 or 4.0 just for funsie and subsequently dial it back to the sweet spot again









above does not applies to golden chip


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> even for my atx build, its also not really worth pushing above 3.8, if you were to ask me to do a blind test between 2 machine 3.8 and 3.9,
> i dont think i will be able to tell a difference for daily usage.
> 
> i would only consider trying for 3.9 or 4.0 just for funsie and subsequently dial it back to the sweet spot again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> above does not applies to golden chip


^^^^^^^This a thousand times over.









EDIT: Do you guy's think I should pick this M.2 drive up? Newegg gave me a $15.00 gift card, so my cost would be 70.00. It will be just the OS on there. I've already moved all my other programs over to my other drives.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236156&ignorebbr=1

This is what the OS and some other programs are taking up on my C drive:


----------



## Xemos

r5 [email protected] 3.8ghz w/ 1.325vcore. Does anything above 3.8ghz really start taking that much more voltage? I havent tried to go beyond 3.8ghz since ive finally got my memory stable at 2933.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xemos*
> 
> r5 [email protected] 3.8ghz w/ 1.325vcore. Does anything above 3.8ghz really start taking that much more voltage? I havent tried to go beyond 3.8ghz since ive finally got my memory stable at 2933.


In general, voltage requirements go up steeply after 3.8ghz.


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> ^^^^^^^This a thousand times over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Do you guy's think I should pick this M.2 drive up? Newegg gave me a $15.00 gift card, so my cost would be 70.00. It will be just the OS on there. I've already moved all my other programs over to my other drives.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820236156&ignorebbr=1
> 
> This is what the OS and some other programs are taking up on my C drive:


pick it up, tell your wife you doing it for science!


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xemos*
> 
> r5 [email protected] 3.8ghz w/ 1.325vcore. Does anything above 3.8ghz really start taking that much more voltage? I havent tried to go beyond 3.8ghz since ive finally got my memory stable at 2933.


Yep, this seems to be the case. My 1600X runs 3.8 at 1.325 set in uefi. Lower is stable (1.3 seemed stable enough, but I gave it one or two bumps for good measure). 3.9 on the other hand required 1.375+. That increase wasn't worth it to me on my MSI B350 board.


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xemos*
> 
> r5 [email protected] 3.8ghz w/ 1.325vcore. Does anything above 3.8ghz really start taking that much more voltage? I havent tried to go beyond 3.8ghz since ive finally got my memory stable at 2933.




i have been running this for days 3.8 @ 1.23~1.26 stable and stuff.
looks like an golden chip right?

couldnt even complete cinebench test 3.9 @ 1.35v, such downer lol


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xemos*
> 
> ...since ive finally got my memory stable at 2933.


Explain please! What RAM and timings worked for you at 2933? I've also got a good thing going with 3.8 at 1.325 but Corsair LPX 3200 is topping out at 2666. Thanks


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> pick it up, tell your wife you doing it for science!


She doesn't care....She just says, "You do what you want anyway."


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> She doesn't care....She just says, "You do what you want anyway."


get 2 then!


----------



## damitdang

Can anyone explain what's going on in the picture?

Task manager and cinebench says 3.9GHz while hwinfo and CPU-Z say different.. also very low score in cinebench
Thank You


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> get 2 then!


Only have one M.2 slot.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damitdang*
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain what's going on in the picture?
> 
> Task manager and cinebench says 3.9GHz while hwinfo and CPU-Z say different.. also very low score in cinebench
> Thank You


Looks like a restart is in order...


----------



## Xemos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xemos*
> 
> ...since ive finally got my memory stable at 2933.
> 
> 
> 
> Explain please! What RAM and timings worked for you at 2933? I've also got a good thing going with 3.8 at 1.325 but Corsair LPX 3200 is topping out at 2666. Thanks
Click to expand...

MSI B350 Tomahawk here Ryzen 5 1600 3.8ghz 1.325 vcore on bios 1.4. Running Corsair vengeance LPX 3200 CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
SoC Voltage 1.100v Ram Voltage 1.36v
Timings 16-16-16-36 2933mhz stable with memtest to 800% and no daily problems this far.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bahn

Almost made a big mistake. I forgot to remove the plastic thingy underneath the cpu block. Good thing I didnt turn it on.

My cable management skill sucks.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bahn*
> 
> 
> 
> Almost made a big mistake. I forgot to remove the plastic thingy underneath the cpu block. Good thing I didnt turn it on.
> 
> My cable management skill sucks.


Looks neat enough too me









But then: I'm no cable wizard, either!


----------



## Hequaqua

I agree...love it!

Mine currently:


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xemos*
> 
> MSI B350 Tomahawk here Ryzen 5 1600 3.8ghz 1.325 vcore on bios 1.4. Running Corsair vengeance LPX 3200 CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
> SoC Voltage 1.100v Ram Voltage 1.36v
> Timings 16-16-16-36 2933mhz stable with memtest to 800% and no daily problems this far.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks. We have identical hardware and firmware (and same CPU overclock) so I guess the silicon lottery is real. I've tried those timings and voltage and no dice 

With Hequaqua's help I do have it running at 14-14-14-32 2666 so at least slightly snappier timings to make up for it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Thanks. We have identical hardware and firmware (and same CPU overclock) so I guess the silicon lottery is real. I've tried those timings and voltage and no dice
> 
> With Hequaqua's help I do have it running at 14-14-14-32 2666 so at least slightly snappier timings to make up for it.


I tired those settings as well....Jesus what a nightmare. It set the ram back of 2133 of course, then I changed it to 2666(normal settings), the bios then informed me, "You've made no changes to the bios." I let it boot back at 2133, changed it again. This time, even thought the core speed was set to 3.8ghz, it booted, and showed 3.4ghz. So...after a half dozen restarts I'm back to my [email protected] voltage 2666mhz 14-14-14-32.

I'm not touching the ram again, until the next bios update! lmao









EDIT: Add to that the beta version of HWiNFO fails to see the OC on my Vram of the RX480. GPU-Z/AB, and the non-beta version see it....lol


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Ha! I take full responsibility for putting the temptation in front of us again. I said I'd be happy with 2666 for now to avoid the endless restarts. I should listen to myself!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Ha! I take full responsibility for putting the temptation in front of us again. I said I'd be happy with 2666 for now to avoid the endless restarts. I should listen to myself!


lmao

I will take my share of the responsibility as well....hey, I had 15 minutes to kill anyway...


----------



## Spawne32

Tomorrow morning for the Asrock AB350M Pro4, hopefully can get this thing back up and running quickly.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well, there was a bios update for my board this morning. I can get to 2933, 3200 still loops like crazy. I tried several things, but no luck. I see a lot of "empty" fields in the bios now. So, more changes are coming.

I haven't done much testing yet at 2933. I did have some odd scores and other things in Cinebench. Graphical errors all over the place and a low score.



I downloaded Cinebench again, and ran it...seems OK now. I'm not sure what that was all about.



I did have to adjust the timings for 2933....from my 14-14-14-14-32, kept crashing trying to get into Windows. I went with 16-18-18-18-34. I don't think I'll mess with 3200 much. I tried some different timings/voltages/etc.

Oh well....I guess I'll run IBT or Prime95 to see if she's still stable with these timings.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Can someone explain MSI's LLC levels for me? It used to have a percentage now it's just numbers. What number is more aggressive 1 or 10? Or maybe it's just 1 through 7, I forget.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Can someone explain MSI's LLC levels for me? It used to have a percentage now it's just numbers. What number is more aggressive 1 or 10? Or maybe it's just 1 through 7, I forget.


Mine(Krait) has always had just numbers....still, I have no idea. I've looked online for explanations but really didn't find much.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Can someone explain MSI's LLC levels for me? It used to have a percentage now it's just numbers. What number is more aggressive 1 or 10? Or maybe it's just 1 through 7, I forget.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Can someone explain MSI's LLC levels for me? It used to have a percentage now it's just numbers. What number is more aggressive 1 or 10? Or maybe it's just 1 through 7, I forget.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine(Krait) has always had just numbers....still, I have no idea. I've looked online for explanations but really didn't find much.
Click to expand...

It's so easy to test, just do it. Pick a setting any setting and then watch you're load voltage. Then pick a different one and watch the voltage under the same load. You'll see a difference


----------



## Tcoppock

Leaderboard Updated.









Also my MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon Later today, this should be good.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well, everything ran well.









Prime95 for over 30 mins:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Adia64 1.5hrs:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I just tightened the timings a lilttle, went from 16-18-18-18-34 to 16-16-16-16-34:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Spawne32

Run IBT on 20 runs and get back to me lol


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Run IBT on 20 runs and get back to me lol


How about 10 runs on max is that good enough ?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> How about 10 runs on max is that good enough ?


wow your load temps were 50C? Man i have trouble keeping my 4770K under 100C with way less voltage.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> How about 10 runs on max is that good enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow your load temps were 50C? Man i have trouble keeping my 4770K under 100C with way less voltage.
Click to expand...

Chilled loop with a 1260 rad


----------



## Spawne32

wow ive never been able to run it at maximum lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> wow ive never been able to run it at maximum lol


I tried, but it wouldn't let me......lol These are with the tighter timings([email protected]).

Here is IBT 10/Very High, 20 Standard:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









RealBench 8gb Ram 30 minutes:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







OCCT 20 minutes, 90% Ram w/AVX:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Haven't had a single crash.....yet...lol


----------



## Spawne32

Well good news is my Ryzen 1600 is not dead! lol The asrock boards UEFI is EXCELLENT. Gigabytes UEFI was horrible by comparison with very limited options. Asrock has included almost every possible option you can think of. The internet bios update directly from the UEFI is incredible as well. Still no booting at 2933 on the memory but I hear that is soon to be fixed in the next AGESA update this month. HWinfo64 still doesnt read the sensors correctly on this board either. Seems like the MSI board was the only one that was accurate.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Well good news is my Ryzen 1600 is not dead! lol The asrock boards UEFI is EXCELLENT. Gigabytes UEFI was horrible by comparison with very limited options. Asrock has included almost every possible option you can think of. The internet bios update directly from the UEFI is incredible as well. Still no booting at 2933 on the memory but I hear that is soon to be fixed in the next AGESA update this month. HWinfo64 still doesnt read the sensors correctly on this board either. Seems like the MSI board was the only one that was accurate.


Good to hear the chip isn't dead!









I was surprised this morning after installing the newest bios. I just hit AXMP profile 1 and it booted with no issue. I *might* mess with trying to get to 3200. I'm not going to waste much time on it though. One more bios update and it should be there. It's running like a top, so I'm not sure if I really want to fool with it. I just made a run of Time Spy @3.9/2933, the RX480 was at 1500/8000. Almost broke my high score!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT: Well I tried 3200, no go. I set the timings manually, raised the SoC to 1.1v, and DRAM voltage to 1.37v. Just looped and looped. It did take the 2933(16-16-16-34) and my OC back with no issue. That's a good sign. Before I would have to boot 2-3 times to get everything set back up.


----------



## Spawne32

andddd the fan control doesnt appear to be working -_-


----------



## InsideJob

Ran Cinebench R15 at 4ghz with the RAM set to 2666 and scored 1322. Might try some more fiddling later










Passed 10 runs of IBT as well.


----------



## Tcoppock

It came.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> 
> It came.


----------



## Spawne32

lol you guys have MUCH better chips than me. On the bright side, 3700mhz at 1.3vcore, 25 runs of IBT perfectly stable. So i think thats where I am going to leave it. I feel like 1.3v is pretty safe wouldn't you say?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> lol you guys have MUCH better chips than me. On the bright side, 3700mhz at 1.3vcore, 25 runs of IBT perfectly stable. So i think thats where I am going to leave it. I feel like 1.3v is pretty safe wouldn't you say?


More than safe. AMD says 1.42v is highest safe voltage.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> More than safe. AMD says 1.42v is highest safe voltage.


AMD was commenting that 1.42 was safe for short term. 1.375v or so for long term 24/7.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well...since things were going well at 2933, I decided to see if I could tighten the timings a little more. Haven't done any Prime95 yet(it does a good job of finding bad timings).

I just did a quick run of Cinebench, picked up 20 points:

[email protected]


----------



## Bigdog302

has anyone played with the Proc ODT setting on their 6 core Ryzen 5? I have a Ryzen 1600X and a Asus Crosshair VI motherboard and a G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR memory based on Samsung B Die memory running at 3200 at the rated timings of 14 14 14 14 34 timings.

I am trying to find out why my chip runs a bit hot. it overheats at 4 ghz and I am only using 1.375 volts to reach this speed and I have been trying to find out why.
the cooler is a Hyper 212 and the Tim is Artic Silver 5. this is spread evenly on the chip and I confirmed this with a removal and reapplying the Tim.

I used this same type of cooler and been using Artic Silver 5 on a overclocked AMD 8350 running at 4.6 Ghz and it does a great job on that chip.


----------



## Hequaqua

What kind of temps are you seeing, and under what kind of load?


----------



## Bigdog302

Any app that uses all 6 cores and all 12 threads. the lighter stuff it does well with. the computer up and shuts down after starting a app like Cinnebench 11.5 and 15.0 Handbrake encoding and so on. it seems to handle games fine like Doom and Crysis 3 and Battlefield 3. temperature on Ryzen Master gets in the high 70's to low 80's before it shuts down and on reboot, it says over temperature has been reached. when I get into the bios it is reading 75 degrees or higher. fan curve on the cooler is set to full speed.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdog302*
> 
> Any app that uses all 6 cores and all 12 threads. the lighter stuff it does well with. the computer up and shuts down after starting a app like Cinnebench 11.5 and 15.0 Handbrake encoding and so on. it seems to handle games fine like Doom and Crysis 3 and Battlefield 3. temperature on Ryzen Master gets in the high 70's to low 80's before it shuts down and on reboot, it says over temperature has been reached. when I get into the bios it is reading 75 degrees or higher. fan curve on the cooler is set to full speed.


I know you said you reset the HSF, but I would maybe remove it and give it one more try. I thought I had good coverage too, then I saw high temps. I redid my paste(used less) and temps seemed to come back inline. Cinebench will crash pretty quickly if you don't have enough voltage. Your chip may run everything other than stress tests fine, then not pass a single run of anything.

I would reset the HSF, and try a few runs of Cinebench/Intel burn test at the stock settings, and re-post those temps here and let's see if they are inline. Then I would work my way up the ladder with voltage/clocks. My 1600 runs fine on stock voltage to about 3825, then it takes a pretty good amount of voltage to become stable at 3.9/4.0. The Ryzen chips don't really scale well in the voltage area.

Just my two cents.

Here is part of a review that I found running the 1600x with those same voltages/clocks:
Quote:


> As mentioned, the Ryzen 5 and Ryzen 7 families share the same die configuration, so we run up against a similar 3.9 to 4.1 GHz overclocking ceiling. AMD recommends the same 1.35V maximum CPU voltage for long-term overclocks, and although the company says Ryzen can withstand 1.45V, longevity may be affected. In either case, voltages above stock aren't covered under Ryzen's warranty, so any damage you cause is yours to live with. That doesn't mean AMD wants you to shy away from enhancing the chip's performance. It even makes the Ryzen Master utility available for download. The latest build corrects temperature reporting and doesn't require HPET (High Precision Event Timer) for accurate measurements.
> We dialed in a Prime95-stable 4 GHz overclock with 1.375V core voltage and an auto LLC (Load Line Calibration) setting. In the U.S. lab, we recorded up to 87°C (per AIDA) with our Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 during extended stress tests. We had a sliver of thermal headroom to spare, so we tried to pass the 4 GHz barrier but just couldn't get our sample stable enough.
> Ryzen processor performance responds well to higher memory data rates, as illustrated on the prior page. Unfortunately, the stability of overclocked DDR4 is dicey on early motherboard firmware. The situation is improving, though. We were able to successfully achieve 3200 MT/s on MSI's B350 Tomahawk and Asus' B350-Plus using their XMP-equivalents (A-XMP and D.O.C.P., respectively) with 14-14-14-34 timings. Surpassing 3200 MT/s requires reference clock adjustments. So far, we haven't had any success obtaining stable memory overclocks beyond 3200 MT/s with adjusted reference clock settings.


----------



## Bigdog302

Well, did what you suggested and I set the clock back to stock. it passed the Cinnebench R15 tests in single core and multicore tests fine. I ran Intel Burn test at the default settings with standard and 5 passes. it was clock throttling down at 1 point to 2.3 Ghz but passed the test.

I plan to upgrade to a custom water cooling loop really soon. it seems the Hyper 212 cannot handle it. thanks for all the replies here!









the temps reached 74.5 degrees but did not go beyond that.

at rest the CPU is running at 3.7 and sometimes drops to 3.6 and idling in the mid to high 40's.

BTW I am using the AM3 mounting on the cooler right now as the Crosshair VI allows that. would this make a difference?

the coverage of the Tim upon removal was equal all the way across the cooler and the IHS on the Cpu.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdog302*
> 
> Well, did what you suggested and I set the clock back to stock. it passed the Cinnebench R15 tests in single core and multicore tests fine. I ran Intel Burn test at the default settings with standard and 5 passes. it was clock throttling down at 1 point to 2.3 Ghz but passed the test.
> 
> I plan to upgrade to a custom water cooling loop really soon. it seems the Hyper 212 cannot handle it. thanks for all the replies here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the temps reached 74.5 degrees but did not go beyond that.
> 
> at rest the CPU is running at 3.7 and sometimes drops to 3.6 and idling in the mid to high 40's.
> 
> BTW I am using the AM3 mounting on the cooler right now as the Crosshair VI allows that. would this make a difference?
> 
> the coverage of the Tim upon removal was equal all the way across the cooler and the IHS on the Cpu.


Hmmm....yea, those temps seems a bit high to me. I'm not sure about the mounting, it could play a role in all of it. The clocks will stay at the rated speed if you a manually overclocking, if I'm not mistaken. You can look back through this thread and get some idea of temps....you do have the X which is a 95w TDP, that could have a lot do with it as well.

At this point, I just wouldn't push it too hard until you can get the temps under control a bit. That's just me though. Maybe someone will chime in with their opinion. I have just a 240mm AIO, and my temps under load stay under 60° in just about everything I throw at it.

*EDIT: If I am remembering right, don't all the X chips have the 20° offset? If so, then your temps are fine and inline with what I see on my non-x.*


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well...since things were going well at 2933, I decided to see if I could tighten the timings a little more. Haven't done any Prime95 yet(it does a good job of finding bad timings).
> 
> I just did a quick run of Cinebench, picked up 20 points:
> 
> [email protected]


You keep guinea pigging the speeds and timings, I'll keep riding your coattails to higher GHz. Deal?

Viva la 2966 @ 14-16-16-16-32!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> You keep guinea pigging the speeds and timings, I'll keep riding your coattails to higher GHz. Deal?
> 
> Viva la 2966 @ 14-16-16-16-32!


No problem.....it seems to help in just the one game I've benchmarked...The Division. It picked up maybe 1-2fps. I haven't had any crashes either. I ran Prime95/IBT/RealBench. A OK thus far.









EDIT: It might go at 14-14-14-14-32 if you raise the SoC voltage a little. I haven't tried that yet. The bios says the RAM voltage is at 1.345, software is showing 1.36 though. If you try the 14's, you might want to bump it just a hair too. I'm pretty happy with where I'm at, so I won't mess with it for a day or two....or until I get bored again...lol


----------



## Bigdog302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Hmmm....yea, those temps seems a bit high to me. I'm not sure about the mounting, it could play a role in all of it. The clocks will stay at the rated speed if you a manually overclocking, if I'm not mistaken. You can look back through this thread and get some idea of temps....you do have the X which is a 95w TDP, that could have a lot do with it as well.
> 
> At this point, I just wouldn't push it too hard until you can get the temps under control a bit. That's just me though. Maybe someone will chime in with their opinion. I have just a 240mm AIO, and my temps under load stay under 60° in just about everything I throw at it.
> 
> *EDIT: If I am remembering right, don't all the X chips have the 20° offset? If so, then your temps are fine and inline with what I see on my non-x.*


yeah, it has the dreaded 20 degree offset. the newest release of Ryzen Master takes that into account. for now until I get the new cooler I am going to take it easy with it.

thanks for the very sound advice!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdog302*
> 
> yeah, it has the dreaded 20 degree offset. the newest release of Ryzen Master takes that into account. for now until I get the new cooler I am going to take it easy with it.
> 
> thanks for the very sound advice!


No problem...it can be a bit frustrating. Better safe than sorry though. There are still some issues to be ironed out with Ryzen, but I think everything is head the right direction.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No problem.....it seems to help in just the one game I've benchmarked...The Division. It picked up maybe 1-2fps. I haven't had any crashes either. I ran Prime95/IBT/RealBench. A OK thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It might go at 14-14-14-14-32 if you raise the SoC voltage a little. I haven't tried that yet. The bios says the RAM voltage is at 1.345, software is showing 1.36 though. If you try the 14's, you might want to bump it just a hair too. I'm pretty happy with where I'm at, so I won't mess with it for a day or two....or until I get bored again...lol


Seriously. I *think* I can be happy with 2933 for a while though. Probably. Maybe.























How long do you personally run Prime95 before you're satisfied with stability? I've read everything from 20 minutes to 24 hours.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No problem.....it seems to help in just the one game I've benchmarked...The Division. It picked up maybe 1-2fps. I haven't had any crashes either. I ran Prime95/IBT/RealBench. A OK thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It might go at 14-14-14-14-32 if you raise the SoC voltage a little. I haven't tried that yet. The bios says the RAM voltage is at 1.345, software is showing 1.36 though. If you try the 14's, you might want to bump it just a hair too. I'm pretty happy with where I'm at, so I won't mess with it for a day or two....or until I get bored again...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. I *think* I can be happy with 2933 for a while though. Probably. Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long do you personally run Prime95 before you're satisfied with stability? I've read everything from 20 minutes to 24 hours.
Click to expand...

Set P95 blend to custom and select 75-90% of your ram then let it run for 2-3 hrs and you'll be fine


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Thanks


----------



## Hequaqua

One of the members over on the 1800x thread(*chew) said, at least 30 minutes with 90% RAM. Look for dropped threads(timings), black screen(core voltage). I'm normally am happy with 30 mins of Prime95, 20 minutes of RealBench, and 20 runs of IBT of at least standard(high if you want to tie up your rig for a bit). Oh...and Adia64 for about 30 minutes. If you can do all those...then it's pretty stable in my book.

[email protected] is a good gauge too....it will find weaknesses that all of the other can't...for whatever reason. I've been running it for about 2 hours on 10 threads...no issues. I did have to set it to 8 threads to get a WU(work unit) though.

EDIT: [email protected] will also find weaknesses in your GPU overclocks.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> One of the members over on the 1800x thread(*chew) said, at least 30 minutes with 90% RAM. Look for dropped threads(timings), black screen(core voltage). I'm normally am happy with 30 mins of Prime95, 20 minutes of RealBench, and 20 runs of IBT of at least standard(high if you want to tie up your rig for a bit). Oh...and Adia64 for about 30 minutes. If you can do all those...then it's pretty stable in my book.
> 
> [email protected] is a good gauge too....it will find weaknesses that all of the other can't...for whatever reason. I've been running it for about 2 hours on 10 threads...no issues. I did have to set it to 8 threads to get a WU(work unit) though.
> 
> EDIT: [email protected] will also find weaknesses in your GPU overclocks.


I think 3 hours is the mark where it's finished all tests and starts the second round. To each their own. I also ran my 1600x through 2 hours of real bench at 16 GB ram then 10 loops of IBT AVX on max which took about 90 minutes


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think 3 hours is the mark where it's finished all tests and starts the second round. To each their own. I also ran my 1600x through 2 hours of real bench at 16 GB ram then 10 loops of IBT AVX on max which took about 90 minutes


I agree...to each his own....









Voltage issues normally show up pretty quickly. Dropped threads do take a bit longer. I just go off what chew said.....he seems to know his stuff. I think he's ran just about every piece of hardware related to Ryzen. lol


----------



## Johan45

I think he's the one who said 3 hours but I could be mistaken


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdog302*
> 
> has anyone played with the Proc ODT setting on their 6 core Ryzen 5? I have a Ryzen 1600X and a Asus Crosshair VI motherboard and a G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR memory based on Samsung B Die memory running at 3200 at the rated timings of 14 14 14 14 34 timings.
> 
> I am trying to find out why my chip runs a bit hot. it overheats at 4 ghz and I am only using 1.375 volts to reach this speed and I have been trying to find out why.
> the cooler is a Hyper 212 and the Tim is Artic Silver 5. this is spread evenly on the chip and I confirmed this with a removal and reapplying the Tim.
> 
> I used this same type of cooler and been using Artic Silver 5 on a overclocked AMD 8350 running at 4.6 Ghz and it does a great job on that chip.


Anything over ~3.8ghz on the hex/octo chips tends to ramp up voltage requirements and heat output.

The 212 would likely need a better than stock fan to deal with it.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Anything over ~3.8ghz on the hex/octo chips tends to ramp up voltage requirements and heat output.
> 
> The 212 would likely need a better than stock fan to deal with it.


It is still relative to voltage though. I'm not sure if that voltage is high for Ryzen.

To me it seems he is using too much Tim. I've never spread tim evenly on a cpu. Too much is bad. I draw a smiley face and done.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think he's the one who said 3 hours but I could be mistaken


I think we are both right....lol

He said that timing errors will show in the first 30 minutes.....I didn't go back and read the whole thread though...









It's all good.....like you said...we all have our own way of determining our stability. Some people just do what they normally do on their rig and say...done. Which I guess is OK too.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> It is still relative to voltage though. I'm not sure if that voltage is high for Ryzen.
> 
> To me it seems he is using too much Tim. I've never spread tim evenly on a cpu. Too much is bad. I draw a smiley face and done.


1.375 is getting to the point where you need a very good cooler on the 6-8 core chips. 1.4 with a tower larger than the 212 with a good fan should be easily doable, but you are getting into the $50+ range of cooler/fan combos.


----------



## philhalo66

Does Ryzen have real temp sensors this time? I know the FX series and the Phenom i and II's used some convoluted algorithm based thing that wasn't even remotely close to actual temps.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Does Ryzen have real temp sensors this time? I know the FX series and the Phenom i and II's used some convoluted algorithm based thing that wasn't even remotely close to actual temps.


In short, yes they do.
Quote:


> AMD explains in the post that the "primary temperature reporting sensor of the AMD Ryzen processor is a sensor called 'T Control,' or tCTL for short. The tCTL sensor is derived from the junction (Tj) temperature-the interface point between the die and heatspreader-but it may be offset on certain CPU models so that all models on the AM4 Platform have the same maximum tCTL value. This approach ensures that all AMD Ryzen processors have a consistent fan policy".
> 
> The post continues in detail, with AMD explaining: "Specifically, the AMD Ryzen 7 1700X and 1800X carry a +20°C offset between the tCTL° (reported) temperature and the actual Tj° temperature. In the short term, users of the AMD Ryzen 1700X and 1800X can simply subtract 20°C to determine the true junction temperature of their processor. No arithmetic is required for the Ryzen 7 1700. Long term, we expect temperature monitoring software to better understand our tCTL offsets to report the junction temperature automatically".
> 
> Read more: http://www.tweaktown.com/news/56677/amd-ryzen-7-1700x-1800x-reporting-temps-incorrectly/index.html


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Does Ryzen have real temp sensors this time? I know the FX series and the Phenom i and II's used some convoluted algorithm based thing that wasn't even remotely close to actual temps.


Always had real temp sensors, they just calculated them from top temp down. Every CPU has a limit at which temp it should start throttling and at which to shut down. So they just took that temp (with FX chips it was 62c core temp and 90c die temp) as upper limit and declared that everything less than that was OK. Nothing convoluted about that, it gave you margin to those temps, it's quite natural actually. Knowing exact temperature doesn't tell you anything unless you know limits.
Ryzen has many internal temp measuring points which it's using to adjust core load and it's voltage for best performance without overloading. Unfortunately there are very few programs that can accurately report those temps and early bios didn't help any because it was reporting temps wrong with -20c offset.


----------



## maekier

I going to buy 1600X but this version dont have air cooler included. I have question then, can i use cooler from 1700 or 1600 if someone like change for better or this isnt worth?


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maekier*
> 
> I going to buy 1600X but this version dont have air cooler included. I have question then, can i use cooler from 1700 or 1600 if someone like change for better or this isnt worth?


No, in my opinion that isn't worth it. It would be better to just a.) get a cheap one that uses the old AM# latch method and save up for something better, or b.) get something adequate to begin with, like the Thermalright TRUE 140 Power I use on my 1600X. No issues with thermals whatsoever (Highest Tctl I've seen while stress testing is 76C, mind you: Tctl is including the 20 degree offset).


----------



## Spawne32

Pretty settled on my sweet spot with this **** chip that I have. 3.7ghz at 1.2875v. Very stable, and temps stay under 70c. You can see how poor the voltage scaling is with a poor quality chip. 3.8ghz needs at the very least 1.35 to get stable (even then its iffy) and 3.9 needed a solid 1.45v or higher, which I could not find what it would settle at cus the damn board blew up trying to push that high on 4+2.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Pretty settled on my sweet spot with this **** chip that I have. 3.7ghz at 1.2875v. Very stable, and temps stay under 70c. You can see how poor the voltage scaling is with a poor quality chip. 3.8ghz needs at the very least 1.35 to get stable (even then its iffy) and 3.9 needed a solid 1.45v or higher, which I could not find what it would settle at cus the damn board blew up trying to push that high on 4+2.


Yep. I have to set 1.4v for my R5 1400 to get 3.9. Only benefit for me is that I can do that on a cheap board with a meh HSF because its only a quad.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Yep. I have to set 1.4v for my R5 1400 to get 3.9. Only benefit for me is that I can do that on a cheap board with a meh HSF because its only a quad.


Done any benching on that 1400 in games?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Done any benching on that 1400 in games?


Its at ~i7 3770-4770 levels when running at 3.6ghz. A good step up from my i5-2500k @ 4.4ghz in most things because of the increased number of threads. Although I tend to have at least ~10 browser tabs up at most times along with Skype and Discord.

At 3.9ghz its a bit faster than one of the slightly OC'd i7 2600 (4.2ghz) systems in the house. So likely in the stock 4770k ballpark, perhaps a hair above that. Which I find hilarious considering the cost of those parts used is still pretty high as the R5 1400 is ~$160.

I don't get great CPU only results because the fastest GPU's I have access to are a RX 470 and a R9 290. It seems really well balanced for that level of GPU's and possibly one step up into the GTX 1070/980 Ti and Fury/X range.

I can put up some AotS:E numbers when I get around to playing it this weekend sometime.


----------



## Dead Meat

Hey. I was wondering if the original poster, or person in charge of the google document, could erase my old 4.0 and 4.1GHz OC and just keep my 4.2GHz record. I don't want to overcrowd the board as I spent the past few days playing with overclocking. Thanks.


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dead Meat*
> 
> Hey. I was wondering if the original poster, or person in charge of the google document, could erase my old 4.0 and 4.1GHz OC and just keep my 4.2GHz record. I don't want to overcrowd the board as I spent the past few days playing with overclocking. Thanks.


Congrats, you are the new leader!


----------



## Dead Meat

Awesome. Thanks man.


----------



## Garu

Hello guys, Im new to the overclocking world and I dont know if Im doing right or worng but Im running my Ryzen 5 1600 @3.7ghz, 1.236v on stock cooler, also 8gb corssair lpx 2400mhz OC to 2666. Something Im little worried about is the Voltage (VID) 1.550v is that even right? should I go back to stock, any advise?


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garu*
> 
> Hello guys, Im new to the overclocking world and I dont know if Im doing right or worng but Im running my Ryzen 5 1600 @3.7ghz, 1.236v on stock cooler, also 8gb corssair lpx 2400mhz OC to 2666. Something Im little worried about is the Voltage (VID) 1.550v is that even right? should I go back to stock, any advise?


In my experience with AMD chips, VID can be ignored. Instead use tools like HWMonitor or HWInfo.

What voltage have you set in UEFI and which of your tools come closest too it? 1.236v seems very low. HWInfo64 will report a CPU core voltage under it's CPU tab, but that usually seems way of. The Vcore under it's motherboard tab seems to be pretty spot on in my case.

I'll edit this post later with a screenshot.

Here it is:


Below the Tctl / Tdie readings in the right column in the tab CPU [#0] the CPU core voltage always seems a bit off from what I set it to in UEFI, but in the tab below that (MSI Mortar....) it's vcore seems spot on. The temperatures, though, I have no idea what to make of those.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Vid is just a starting point voltage anyway, LLC should tame it well enough.


----------



## Hequaqua

@Garu I posted this earlier in the thread.

You can try this...it may/may not help....

Save your OC settings in your bios...you should be able to save your profile.

Clear the CMOS and then reboot...it should give you the option of using one of the saved profiles. Choose the one you want, and let it reboot again. Then start HWiNFO and see what it is reading. I can't remember if this is how I fixed it, or if it was the bios update that did.

Worth a try though....I think the voltages are fine, just misreading, but it is annoying, to me anyway...lol


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> @Garu I posted this earlier in the thread.
> 
> You can try this...it may/may not help....
> 
> Save your OC settings in your bios...you should be able to save your profile.
> 
> Clear the CMOS and then reboot...it should give you the option of using one of the saved profiles. Choose the one you want, and let it reboot again. Then start HWiNFO and see what it is reading. I can't remember if this is how I fixed it, or if it was the bios update that did.
> 
> Worth a try though....I think the voltages are fine, just misreading, but it is annoying, to me anyway...lol


The VID reads 1.55v on most boards if you have a custom voltage set. It is NOT actually 1.55v, it is whatever you set it to. I think it has to do with how the board overrides the CPU VID.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> In my experience with AMD chips, VID can be ignored. Instead use tools like HWMonitor or HWInfo.
> 
> What voltage have you set in UEFI and which of your tools come closest too it? 1.236v seems very low.


Im running 3.6 ghz on 1.15v, 1.236 sounds right on for 3.7-3.8.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Im running 3.6 ghz on 1.15v, 1.236 sounds right on for 3.7-3.8.


damnit, im ready to mail this chip back. lol 3.7 @ 1.2875 to be stable.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Im running 3.6 ghz on 1.15v, 1.236 sounds right on for 3.7-3.8.


Interesting. I never tried running all cores at 3.6 / 3.7, because I can leave things on auto for that, but a stable 3.8 requires 1.29/1.3. To be stable, 3.9 = 1.375+.

EDIT: when I say requires, I mean 'my chip requires'. ;-)


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> The VID reads 1.55v on most boards if you have a custom voltage set. It is NOT actually 1.55v, it is whatever you set it to. I think it has to do with how the board overrides the CPU VID.


Very well could be....

All I can tell you is that I saw the same behavior, and that got rid of the issue. It is worth a try if it that bothersome to some. It was to me, and that fixed the issue. I *know* it isn't the correct voltage.









Here is mine on custom voltage with the fix that I suggested he try:



Someone else tried it...and it worked for them as well....I don't remember what MB he had without going back through the thread.

EDIT: It was hotbrass, but he doesn't list his rig parts.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Im running 3.6 ghz on 1.15v, 1.236 sounds right on for 3.7-3.8.


Pfft, I need 1.4 with high LLC to get even close to 3.8


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Pfft, I need 1.4 with high LLC to get even close to 3.8


Wow...really? I'm at [email protected] voltage...1.24v

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Well, I just got done with a round of BF1 with Ryzen....I thought I had some old files from the 4770k with the same card(RX480) to compare, but I can't find them. Oh well....here is what everything looked like on paper(game plays just a fine as the 4770k. I didn't see it dipping in the two extra cores though.

Frame Times:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







FPS:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Variability and Stuttering:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Comparable Frame Rate:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Max temp on CPU 42.8°C, Max temp on RX480 60°C.

EDIT: That was a 64/conquest game/Amiens~~DX11 btw

Overall, pretty happy. I can't get the program that I use for Vulkan working. I emailed the guy who wrote it, and he had not tested it on the Creators Update. It is something in Windows that it is keeping it from running. I tried it on two different CPU's and 3 different GPU's. I haven't heard back since he said that he would get a rig with the update on it, and test it out.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Wow...really? I'm at [email protected] voltage...1.24v
> 
> __


your chip is like pc master race quality


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> your chip is like pc master race quality
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Until 3.8.......then it seems they all need a huge bump in voltage. I think I can get to 3.9(stable) with maybe 1.350...maybe. I really haven't messed with it that much. I'm pretty happy with 3.8 for 24/7. I just don't like having to add any voltage. I'll give my 4770k the win there....that chip would go from the 3.9 Turbo to 4.2 on stock voltage(I ran it at 4.0 for my 24/7 clocks). So, at 3.8 here that's 200mhz over the turbo.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> your chip is like pc master race quality


For 3.8ghz I am setting around 1.3v and getting 1.275v under load. 3 phase boards have pretty bad droop.









For 3.9ghz I set 1.4v and get ~1.365v.


----------



## Hequaqua

Voltage scaling leaves a lot to be desired.....









That really seems to be the only real complaint I have overall about this chip.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Voltage scaling leaves a lot to be desired.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really seems to be the only real complaint I have overall about this chip.


This is from over on Anandtech.com from the Stilt:
Quote:


> Overclocking
> 
> The overclocking headroom for the higher-end Ryzen models is rather slim. This was expected due to the relatively high stock frequencies, high-density orientation of the design and the low power targeted manufacturing process used for the Zeppelin die (Samsung 14nm LPP).
> 
> 
> The ideal frequency range for the process or the design (as a whole) appears to be 2.1 - 3.3GHz (25mV per 100MHz). Above this region (>= 3.3GHz) the voltage scaling gradually deteriorates to 40 - 100mV+ per 100MHz.
> 
> This means that at ~3.8GHz pushing further usually becomes extremely costly (power / thermal wise).
> 
> In comparison, the "critical" points for the two previous AMD desktop designs were at:
> 
> - Orochi Rev. C aka Vishera, 32nm SHP SOI - (1 = 4.4GHz, 2 = 4.7GHz)
> 
> - Kaveri / Godavari, 28nm "SHP" HPP Planar - (1 = 4.3GHz, 2 = 4.5GHz)
> 
> The voltage scaling indicated by the Vmin-Fmax curve (above) can be also clearly seen in the default voltages for the different frequency states (PStates) of the CPU.
> 
> On the high-end models the actual (effective) voltage for the base frequency (e.g. 3.6GHz on 1800X SKU) can be anything between 1.200 - 1.300V. Meanwhile the actual (effective) voltage for the highest single core boosted PState (XFR, e.g. 4.1GHz) can be as high as 1.47500V.
> 
> In the tested sample the actual default voltage for the base frequency (P0, 3.6GHz) was ~1.25000V, while the highest single core boost state (XFR, 4.1GHz) defaulted to 1.4625V.
> 
> While AMD has not revealed the highest safe (sustainable) VDDCR_CPU (CCX) or VDDCR_SOC (data fabric & peripheral) voltage levels, it can be speculated that voltages higher than 1.4500V are generally not advisable for sustained use, at least in conditions / workloads which result in high power consumption (i.e. all cores fully stressed).
> 
> Despite it is true that the high-end models can have their default voltage set up to 1.47500V during their maximum single core boost (XFR) operation, the power consumption / dissipation, amount of current flowing and the temperatures are very different between the scenarios where only a single core is fully stressed or all of the cores are fully stressed.
> 
> Pushing to or even beyond the factory MSCF (4.1GHz / XFR) frequency is entirely possible on all cores, *however in my personal opinion it is not worth the significantly higher power consumption resulting from the* *significantly increased supply voltage*. Personally, if find it more intriguing to try making the CPU even more efficient than it already is at stock.
> 
> Overclocking Ryzen, at least the higher-end models is kind of a double-edged sword. Due to how the Turbo / XFR operates in Zeppelin and the rather slim overclocking margins, the user might end up actually losing single core performance when the CPU is overclocked. Since the Turbo / XFR will always be disabled when the CPU is overclocked (upon entering the "OC-Mode"), the single core performance might actually be lower than at stock, if the user is unable to reach the same speed on all cores as the CPU operated at single core stress at default (e.g. 4.1GHz on 1800X SKU).


https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/


----------



## Dead Meat

Yep. I got 4.0GHz at 1.425v, 4.1GHz at 1.45v, and 4.2GHz at 1.525v. Auto LLC bumps every voltage up 0.0125v under load.

What a crazy voltage curve.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dead Meat*
> 
> Yep. I got 4.0GHz at 1.425v, 4.1GHz at 1.45v, and 4.2GHz at 1.525v. Auto LLC bumps every voltage up 0.0125v under load.
> 
> What a crazy voltage curve.


No doubt. But if AMD had came in with lower clocks off the bat, they would have been roasted for the clock speeds. It seems to me, that no matter what AMD did/didn't do, that there is always going to be users who complain. Just from what I read online before the actual release, it seemed to me, that AMD is always trying to hit a moving goalpost with die hard Intel users. I guess competition isn't good for the end user....lol

My opinion, coming from the 4770k is that for what I spent to get the MB/RAM/CPU, I could have never gotten the same performance at the same price(with Intel). What really tops the cake for me, is that we can all upgrade to Zen+ without having to replace other major components.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No doubt. But if AMD had came in with lower clocks off the bat, they would have been roasted for the clock speeds. It seems to me, that no matter what AMD did/didn't do, that there is always going to be users who complain. Just from what I read online before the actual release, it seemed to me, that AMD is always trying to hit a moving goalpost with die hard Intel users. I guess competition isn't good for the end user....lol
> 
> My opinion, coming from the 4770k is that for what I spent to get the MB/RAM/CPU, I could have never gotten the same performance at the same price(with Intel). What really tops the cake for me, is that we can all upgrade to Zen+ without having to replace other major components.


Well, there's a lot to complain about with ryzen but clock speed surely isnt one of them. Nor is the voltage scaling. I would anticipate with time and once they learn the process better, the chips will improve in that regard. I'd sooner take a chip with low clocks or one that doesn't overclock at all if it performs damn good. The performance bump over my 860K and FX series cpu's is more than adequate for the price to justify the build. May not be "superior" but it is damn good for the price.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Well, there's a lot to complain about with ryzen but clock speed surely isnt one of them. Nor is the voltage scaling. I would anticipate with time and once they learn the process better, the chips will improve in that regard. I'd sooner take a chip with low clocks or one that doesn't overclock at all if it performs damn good. The performance bump over my 860K and FX series cpu's is more than adequate for the price to justify the build. May not be "superior" but it is damn good for the price.


I think what you mean is if the Ryzen "Plus" , revision / stepping, or Ryzen 2nd gen CPU has higher overall performance (either higher clocks , more efficient multi-threading, or higher IPC) or higher efficiency it doesn't matter what the clock speed is.

Even if the Ryzen 5 hexcore doesn't impress in some cases with pure performance (i.e. legacy applications depending on less than 4 threads and non-parallel tasks), the efficiency below 3.7GHz is rather good in contrast to Bulldozer architecture. It's certainly competitive with all locked Intel CPUs with 4 or 6 core let alone dual cores with hyperthreading.

I hope that a revision will allow for even higher IPC and/or lower Infinity Fabric latency via improved memory controller compatibility. If you recall that is what Athlon 64 achieved.

The weak link right now on AM4 is motherboards. It's a real shame the level of gouging that's been done with respect to features.


----------



## incontempt

Got http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AB350M-Gaming-3-rev-10#kf ,r5 1600 and Kingston 16GB 3000MHz DDR4 CL15 DIMM (Kit of 2) XMP HyperX Savage Black, memory works at 2933 and cpu is overclocked to 3.6 on 1.35v, so far stable in win 10.


----------



## InsideJob

I've been running my chip at 4ghz flat for nearly a week. I have it set at 1.4 in bios LLC level 2 for a steady 1.387v to the chip. No crashes or any issues, been gaming and streaming almost every night. Max temp I see while gaming is about 55c.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I've been running my chip at 4ghz flat for nearly a week. I have it set at 1.4 in bios LLC level 2 for a steady 1.387v to the chip. No crashes or any issues, been gaming and streaming almost every night. Max temp I see while gaming is about 55c.


You like that Swiftech Cooler? I have thought about getting one for this chip, and putting what I have now on my 4770k that is in my son's rig. He has my old H50 on there, and it ramps up pretty good with him gaming. I had to turn the OC down on it a little....just to keep the temps in check. It's not that they are that high, or even close to throttling, just for my peace of mind really. I'm a bit AR when it comes to temps.

I am stable at [email protected] set in the bios...I think under load I was seeing 1.36v with LLC on Auto. Personally, it's just not worth it to me. Too much voltage, for such a little gain overall. Temps were OK in everything but IBT(no throttling, just too high to me). I ran Prime95/IBT/RealBench...and a couple of other benchmarks, never missed a beat.


----------



## Thunderpizza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I'm getting a 1500X kit for review soon, it there anything specific any of you would like for me to test out?


Have you set things up yet?

Also, the leaderboard is looking so sweet Tcoppock! I cant wait to join its ranks. Before I do, I would like to resolve a little issue I have. I am seeing a discrepancy in the voltage reading for my chip. HWiNFO is showing me 1.256 V and CPU-Z is showing 1.395 V, who do I trust?


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderpizza*
> 
> Have you set things up yet?
> 
> Also, the leaderboard is looking so sweet Tcoppock! I cant wait to join its ranks. Before I do, I would like to resolve a little issue I have. I am seeing a discrepancy in the voltage reading for my chip. HWiNFO is showing me 1.256 V and CPU-Z is showing 1.395 V, who do I trust?


Thanks, now that we are OFFICIAL we have a new Signature in the O.P..
*=[Official] Ryzen-5-1600x-1600-1500x-1400-Owners-Club=*


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Thanks, now that we are OFFICIAL we have a new Signature in the O.P..
> *=[Official] Ryzen-5-1600x-1600-1500x-1400-Owners-Club=*


might wanna work on that code lol


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> might wanna work on that code lol


Fixed


----------



## Tcoppock

-RESERVED-


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incontempt*
> 
> Got http://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AB350M-Gaming-3-rev-10#kf ,r5 1600 and Kingston 16GB 3000MHz DDR4 CL15 DIMM (Kit of 2) XMP HyperX Savage Black, memory works at 2933 and cpu is overclocked to 3.6 on 1.35v, so far stable in win 10.


1.35v for 3.6 is extremely high.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Fixed


I'm no expert in html (or whichever coding is used), but after the redirect to the thread, you missed out on the ] for the path thingy


----------



## Tcoppock

OK so now its fixed, didn't see that. Let the scores for the freebies begin


----------



## hotbrass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Very well could be....
> 
> All I can tell you is that I saw the same behavior, and that got rid of the issue. It is worth a try if it that bothersome to some. It was to me, and that fixed the issue. I *know* it isn't the correct voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine on custom voltage with the fix that I suggested he try:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else tried it...and it worked for them as well....I don't remember what MB he had without going back through the thread.
> 
> EDIT: It was hotbrass, but he doesn't list his rig parts.


R5 1600, Gigabyte AB350M G3, g.skill 3200 14 cas, noctua d15, evga 650 ps, Asus ROG Strix RX 480 OC, win 10 creators, some kind of 480gb ssd, 1tb seagate, etc. Various OC speeds to 4.0 and memory up to 3200.

Yes I did the same thing as Hequaqua suggested and it made the voltage report correctly and not stuck on 1.550 all the time running current beta of HWiNFO64.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> R5 1600, Gigabyte AB350M G3, g.skill 3200 14 cas, noctua d15, evga 650 ps, Asus ROG Strix RX 480 OC, win 10 creators, some kind of 480gb ssd, 1tb seagate, etc. Various OC speeds to 4.0 and memory up to 3200.
> 
> Yes I did the same thing as Hequaqua suggested and it made the voltage report correctly and not stuck on 1.550 all the time running current beta of HWiNFO64.


Hey Brass....you should click on the RigBuilder up on the top of the page and input your main parts....easier for everyone....I use it to keep track of the actual models of whatever hardware I use. It's a great time saver.

Thanks...I knew you had done it and it worked....Just didn't remember what board you had.









Edit:

@Spawne32 are you the one with box of fans and controllers for sale on here? If so....quick question...in any of those parts do you have a fan cable that has this set-up:
3-pin Black/Red/Yellow(female)>4-pin Black/Red/Yellow(male)>3-pin Black/Yellow(female)?

It allows you to hook a fan to the controller(power), and then to the motherboard to just get the RPM's of the fan. My controller came with two, but I need two more. If you need more info PM me. I've looked online and can't find what I'm looking for. If you don't, then I guess I'll have to get some parts and make them.

Here is what it looks like at the 4-pin connection. You can see the black and yellow headed to the MB.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mega Man

Fyi you only need the yellow. Assuming you only have 1 psu. If you have 2 or more, you should already have put in a common ground


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Hi everyone there is a new event in the 2nd post.
> Just a way to show thanks to everyone who has joined the club.
> Good Luck and have Fun
> Contest Ends on 5/19/2017


Weird. Time spy keeps crashing the PC during the CPU test, even though I can run for hours testing stability with Aida64 Extreme.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Fyi you only need the yellow. Assuming you only have 1 psu. If you have 2 or more, you should already have put in a common ground


I haven't put anything together. That is one of the cables that came with the controller. I found the parts I need at frozencpu, but they are out of some of the pins I would need. It's not like I'm in a rush to get them done really. Oh, just one PSU.


----------



## Tcoppock

Ryzen Contest has been moved here- Contest


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Fyi you only need the yellow. Assuming you only have 1 psu. If you have 2 or more, you should already have put in a common ground
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't put anything together. That is one of the cables that came with the controller. I found the parts I need at frozencpu, but they are out of some of the pins I would need. It's not like I'm in a rush to get them done really. Oh, just one PSU.
Click to expand...

There Is Not Enough cash in the world to get me to buy from fcpu after what they did....

Perf pcs baby!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> There Is Not Enough cash in the world to get me to buy from fcpu after what they did....
> 
> Perf pcs baby!


What happened?

Perfpcs' shipping is so dam high. The shipping would be more than the parts I need....lol...probably by a lot. I'll check them out tomorrow though.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> There Is Not Enough cash in the world to get me to buy from fcpu after what they did....
> 
> Perf pcs baby!


Glad im not the only one who still hangs on to that fcpu grudge.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What happened?
> 
> Perfpcs' shipping is so dam high. The shipping would be more than the parts I need....lol...probably by a lot. I'll check them out tomorrow though.


Lol guess you werent around for that whole fiasco


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Glad im not the only one who still hangs on to that fcpu grudge.
> Lol guess you werent around for that whole fiasco


Guess not....lol


----------



## Mega Man

easiest way

https://www.google.com/search?q=frozen+cpu+overclock.net&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

however this is the first, and imo the most infos

http://www.overclock.net/t/1540656/official-frozencpu-shuts-its-doors/0_100


----------



## Backflash

Double checking if I didn't mess up thermal paste.
What temps are you getting on stock 1600x in Ryzen Master? My float from 30C to 40C every second? should it behave like this?
Board is gaming 5/ cooler noctua d15
HW info shows 50C-54C on package, doesn't seem right, BIOS says 32C. Confused.

I'm trying to decide if I need to rebuild whole thing because it's pretty impossible to take off D15 without taking everything out.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backflash*
> 
> Double checking if I didn't mess up thermal paste.
> What temps are you getting on stock 1600x in Ryzen Master? My float from 30C to 40C every second? should it behave like this?
> Board is gaming 5/ cooler noctua d15
> HW info shows 50C-54C on package, doesn't seem right, BIOS says 32C. Confused.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I need to rebuild whole thing because it's pretty impossible to take off D15 without taking everything out.


What does HWInfo say about Tdie?

EDIT: I don't use Ryzen Master. But I'll check later on today.


----------



## Backflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> What does HWInfo say about Tdie?
> 
> EDIT: I don't use Ryzen Master. But I'll check later on today.




tmpin 1234 are mosfets,chipset etc. correspond with BIOS numbers. -54 is for probe that you can attach to motherboard. What i'm worried about is that it jumps. RM shows 35-40-45, HWinfo 50-54-60.


----------



## arick

Does AMD cool n quiet work after manually overclocking the Ryzen cpu in the UEFI or Ryzen Master?
Someone reported that the cpu speed does drop during idle periods on his overclocked system.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backflash*
> 
> 
> 
> tmpin 1234 are mosfets,chipset etc. correspond with BIOS numbers. -54 is for probe that you can attach to motherboard. What i'm worried about is that it jumps. RM shows 35-40-45, HWinfo 50-54-60.


That's not HWInfo, you're using HWmonitor. The 'suposed' package temp is, in fact, Tctl, which in the case of Ryzen X models has the +20 offset.

Take a look at my HWInfo readouts:


In the right column you see CPU (Tctl) and CPU (Tdie) you can clearly see the 20C offset.

Ryzen Master reports the Tdie, HWmonitor Tctl.

With Ryzen Master open, I too saw those big spikes in temperature. With it not running, everything was smooth. I don't know why. Might be something to do with polling rates or simple mis-reads.

TL;DR - Nothing to worry about. Looks normal.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arick*
> 
> Does AMD cool n quiet work after manually overclocking the Ryzen cpu in the UEFI or Ryzen Master?
> Someone reported that the cpu speed does drop during idle periods on his overclocked system.


Clocks drop for me (with CnQ enabled after overclocking in UEFI and messing about with the Ryzen power plan in Windows). Voltage, regretably, do not. For that I'd need acces to my Pstates, and my board doesn't seem to have those options.


----------



## incontempt

well the power saving features were causing instability, with cool and quiet off and c1 off im down to 1.24v. for 3.65, so i guess il test higher oc now


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> easiest way
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=frozen+cpu+overclock.net&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
> 
> however this is the first, and imo the most infos
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1540656/official-frozencpu-shuts-its-doors/0_100


Yea, after I left the thread last night I did some reading...in fact quite a few sources(including the one you posted).

I'll look around today for parts when i get some more time. I found a couple other sites that may have what I need. In fact, I may have enough parts from other fans/etc to make them. I just need to dig them all out and see what I have. I'm sure I will need at least some wiring. What are fans wired with 22awg?

EDIT: I just finished a order at ModMyMods....I think I ordered enough for at least 3 sets. I'm going to try and sleeve them as well. Total was like 16.00 w/shipping.

Thanks to you and Spawn32 for the heads up!









_____________________________________________________________________________________________________

Here is a review of the R5 1600(non-X) that was posted on 3DGuru, their numbers seem to be about spot on with what I've been getting. They even used the same MB(MSI Krait).

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/amd-ryzen-5-1600-review,1.html


----------



## Backflash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> That's not HWInfo, you're using HWmonitor. The 'suposed' package temp is, in fact, Tctl, which in the case of Ryzen X models has the +20 offset.
> 
> Take a look at my HWInfo readouts:
> 
> 
> In the right column you see CPU (Tctl) and CPU (Tdie) you can clearly see the 20C offset.
> 
> Ryzen Master reports the Tdie, HWmonitor Tctl.
> 
> With Ryzen Master open, I too saw those big spikes in temperature. With it not running, everything was smooth. I don't know why. Might be something to do with polling rates or simple mis-reads.
> 
> TL;DR - Nothing to worry about. Looks normal.


Oh thanks man, i'm being an idiot as always. Good to know i'm not only one with spikes on temps.

Your VID is also more sane compared to my 1.5v, guess that's why I get higher average temps?


Hope Gigabyte gets on with updates finally.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backflash*
> 
> Oh thanks man, i'm being an idiot as always. Good to know i'm not only one with spikes on temps.
> 
> Your VID is also more sane compared to my 1.5v, guess that's why I get higher average temps?
> 
> 
> Hope Gigabyte gets on with updates finally.


In my experience: VID is best when ignored.

VID varies on how I have my board / OC set up -- if I leave all on auto, I get a VID of 1.55.

Vcore under the 'B350m...' header seems to be the closest to what I set in UEFI.

EDIT: ah, I just took a look at your screenshot, and I see what you mean. Not the VID reading, but that one. I'm guessing you have all on auto? That happened to me too. Guess that's XFR in action. I'm happy with my undervolt + 3.8GHz all core setting.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> In my experience: VID is best when ignored.
> 
> VID varies on how I have my board / OC set up -- if I leave all on auto, I get a VID of 1.55.
> 
> Vcore under the 'B350m...' header seems to be the closest to what I set in UEFI.
> 
> EDIT: ah, I just took a look at your screenshot, and I see what you mean. Not the VID reading, but that one. I'm guessing you have all on auto? That happened to me too. Guess that's XFR in action. I'm happy with my undervolt + 3.8GHz all core setting.


I believe that once you manually OC, XFR is disabled. I'm not sure what his settings were/are though. If *everything* was set to auto, then it's possible to get that reading I guess. What version of HWiNFO are you all using? There is another beta release, but I have not downloaded it yet. I'm running v5.51-3150. The gentleman that does that has a thread here on OCN, so if you are getting strange readings or whatever, visit his thread to let him know.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread

If you are seeing the 1.55v VID in HWiNFO, you can try the steps I did a few pages back. It worked on my MSI board, and another user's Gigabyte board.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628508/official-ryzen-5-1600x-1600-1500x-1400-owners-club/510#post_26093987

EDIT: Also in HWiNFO make sure you have the Prefer AMD ADL tab checked:


----------



## blackRott9

Odd question for the day; I've an old Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro that's in mint condition, it seems like it would mount on my mobo without issue, would it be enough to tame a stock 1600X? I plan on ordering a better cooler at a later date and I didn't want to buy the 1600X without a cooler if what I mentioned simply wouldn't work.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> Odd question for the day; I've an old Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro that's in mint condition, it seems like it would mount on my mobo without issue, would it be enough to tame a stock 1600X? I plan on ordering a better cooler at a later date and I didn't want to buy the 1600X without a cooler if what I mentioned simply wouldn't work.


Have you used the cooler on any other CPU's? I mean, honestly, these chips run fairly cool for the most part(especially at stock settings). I believe I had one of those on my i7-4770k for a short bit. Temps were a bit high, but no throttling that I can remember. That was running at the stock settings/voltage. I think the turbo on it is 3.9ghz. I don't remember having issues...I mean, as long as you aren't running heavy loaded benchmarks/apps/games, I would think it would be OK for short term, especially if you have decent air flow in your case.

I'm sure some others will chime in with their thoughts.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> Odd question for the day; I've an old Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro that's in mint condition, it seems like it would mount on my mobo without issue, would it be enough to tame a stock 1600X? I plan on ordering a better cooler at a later date and I didn't want to buy the 1600X without a cooler if what I mentioned simply wouldn't work.


I think it should work although not with XFR. as far as I can see it has 3 heat pipes and 92mm fan and you can always ad another one. Shouldn't be any worse than this cooler from FX 6350 I'm using now. It has normal mount like standard AMD cooler so it should fit.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackRott9*
> 
> Odd question for the day; I've an old Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro that's in mint condition, it seems like it would mount on my mobo without issue, would it be enough to tame a stock 1600X? I plan on ordering a better cooler at a later date and I didn't want to buy the 1600X without a cooler if what I mentioned simply wouldn't work.


It'll keep it cool enough - it looks very similar to the Freezer 22 I first got for my 1600X. It kept it cool enough, but the fan was a bit too noisy for my taste. That made me decide to upgrade to something bigger sooner than planned.

When I'll stick the Freezer 22 on a Raven Ridge APU, hopefully, somewhere next year, I think I'll McGyver some other 92mm PWM fan onto it.


----------



## Bigdog302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Anything over ~3.8ghz on the hex/octo chips tends to ramp up voltage requirements and heat output.
> 
> The 212 would likely need a better than stock fan to deal with it.


that is likely the case here, thanks!

I got it running at 3.8 Ghz now and it seems the Artic Silver 5 has broken in and it is giving lower temps. It idles at the high 30 to low 40 degree range now, even with the slight overclock.

I plan to get a custom loop water cooling setup shortly.


----------



## blackRott9

Thank you all for the replies, I believe I'll try it.

I've an old SilverStone TJ10 case with all the optional fan bays populated. I don't plan on deliberately hitting it with stress tests, I simply want to survive about a month of regular use with no OC. I suppose if it looks suspect, I'll gimp its standard boost a bit until I get a better cooler.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arick*
> 
> Does AMD cool n quiet work after manually overclocking the Ryzen cpu in the UEFI or Ryzen Master?
> Someone reported that the cpu speed does drop during idle periods on his overclocked system.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> Clocks drop for me (with CnQ enabled after overclocking in UEFI and messing about with the Ryzen power plan in Windows). Voltage, regretably, do not. For that I'd need acces to my Pstates, and my board doesn't seem to have those options.


Same for me. I see clocks (and temps) go down with Cool n Quiet and a 20% min processor power in advanced power options, but voltage stays constant at whatever I set it to. And if I leave it on Auto with an OC, it sticks around 1.4-1.5V at all times, which is way too high for 24/7 running for me.

Honestly the state that I'd love to see is CnQ with variable Vcore and clocks between, say, 3.6 - 4.0....which means I basically should have just gotten the 1600X instead of the 1600 and left it stock. Every review said "just get the 1600 and OC it, it will be the same!" but it seems like you lose some of the fine grain default options like we're discussing here. Still very happy overall with just a hint of regret


----------



## Hequaqua

Ok....I might need some help....lol

I got the m.2 drive today, put a fresh install of Windows10 on it. Ran some benchmarks on it and then compared it to my normal SSD. Something seems a bit off on the writing portion:



There are no drivers for it. It has the latest firmware, and I installed the latest chipset drivers from AMD.

Any ideas, or something I could try...or am I reading this all wrong?

EDIT: I think I got it figured out....:


----------



## kzone75

Before 6 AM overclocking.


----------



## arick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> Clocks drop for me (with CnQ enabled after overclocking in UEFI and messing about with the Ryzen power plan in Windows). Voltage, regretably, do not. For that I'd need acces to my Pstates, and my board doesn't seem to have those options.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Same for me. I see clocks (and temps) go down with Cool n Quiet and a 20% min processor power in advanced power options, but voltage stays constant at whatever I set it to. And if I leave it on Auto with an OC, it sticks around 1.4-1.5V at all times, which is way too high for 24/7 running for me.
> ......


What cheap b350 mb is capacble of pstate overclocking. Want to keep power/temps down during idle periods. The Asrock bios looks like it has it but I don't know if it works correctly.


----------



## Herophobic

Hi
Can anyone with a Ryzen 1600 non-x do a little Handbrake test for me?
Find whatever video (but I'll need to have the video as well) and do an encoding to it with the following options:

x264
Variable framerate
Medium preset
Constant quality 18
Please share the time needed and the video so I can compare it with my own computer.
Would really appreciate this.
Thanks.


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> Hi
> Can anyone with a Ryzen 1600 non-x do a little Handbrake test for me?
> Find whatever video (but I'll need to have the video as well) and do an encoding to it with the following options:
> 
> x264
> Variable framerate
> Medium preset
> Constant quality 18
> Please share the time needed and the video so I can compare it with my own computer.
> Would really appreciate this.
> Thanks.


Ill do this when i get off


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> Hi
> Can anyone with a Ryzen 1600 non-x do a little Handbrake test for me?
> Find whatever video (but I'll need to have the video as well) and do an encoding to it with the following options:
> 
> x264
> Variable framerate
> Medium preset
> Constant quality 18
> Please share the time needed and the video so I can compare it with my own computer.
> Would really appreciate this.
> Thanks.


I hope this is what you were wanting:

Source File Link

http://downloads.4ksamples.com/downloads/[2160p]%204K-HD.Club-2013-Taipei%20101%20Fireworks%20Trailer%20(4ksamples.com).mp4

Settings:


Log File:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



HandBrake 1.0.7 (2017040900) - 64bit
OS: Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.15063.0 - 64bit
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 Six-Core Processor
Ram: 16330 MB,
GPU Information:
Radeon (TM) RX 480 Graphics - 22.19.162.4
Screen: 1920x1080
Temp Dir: C:\Users\Kyanite\AppData\Local\Temp\
Install Dir: C:\Program Files\HandBrake
Data Dir: C:\Users\Kyanite\AppData\Roaming\HandBrake Team\HandBrake\1.0.7.0

# Starting Encode ...

[12:36:31] hb_init: starting libhb thread
[12:36:31] 1 job(s) to process
[12:36:31] json job:
{
"Audio": {
"AudioList": [
{
"Bitrate": 160,
"DRC": 0.0,
"Encoder": 65536,
"Gain": 0.0,
"Mixdown": 4,
"NormalizeMixLevel": false,
"Samplerate": 0,
"Track": 0,
"DitherMethod": 0
}
],
"CopyMask": [
1073807360,
1073743872,
1074003968,
1073750016,
1090519040,
1074790400,
1074266112,
1107296256
],
"FallbackEncoder": 2048
},
"Destination": {
"ChapterList": [
{
"Name": "Chapter 1"
}
],
"ChapterMarkers": true,
"File": "C:\\Users\\Kyanite\\Desktop\\21.mp4",
"Mp4Options": {
"IpodAtom": false,
"Mp4Optimize": false
},
"Mux": 131072
},
"Filters": {
"FilterList": [
{
"ID": 4,
"Settings": {
"mode": "7"
}
},
{
"ID": 3,
"Settings": {
"block-height": "16",
"block-thresh": "40",
"block-width": "16",
"filter-mode": "2",
"mode": "3",
"motion-thresh": "1",
"spatial-metric": "2",
"spatial-thresh": "1"
}
},
{
"ID": 11,
"Settings": {
"crop-bottom": "0",
"crop-left": "0",
"crop-right": "0",
"crop-top": "0",
"height": "1080",
"width": "1920"
}
},
{
"ID": 6,
"Settings": {
"mode": "0"
}
}
]
},
"PAR": {
"Num": 1,
"Den": 1
},
"Metadata": {},
"SequenceID": 0,
"Source": {
"Angle": 1,
"Range": {
"Type": "chapter",
"Start": 1,
"End": 1
},
"Title": 1,
"Path": "C:\\Users\\Kyanite\\Desktop\\[2160p] 4K-HD.Club-2013-Taipei 101 Fireworks Trailer (4ksamples.com).mp4"
},
"Subtitle": {
"Search": {
"Burn": true,
"Default": false,
"Enable": true,
"Forced": true
},
"SubtitleList": []
},
"Video": {
"Encoder": 65536,
"Level": "4.0",
"TwoPass": false,
"Turbo": false,
"ColorMatrixCode": 0,
"Options": "",
"Preset": "medium",
"Profile": "main",
"Quality": 18.0,
"OpenCL": false,
"HWDecode": false,
"QSV": {
"Decode": false,
"AsyncDepth": 0
}
}
}
[12:36:31] CPU:
[12:36:31] - logical processor count: 12
[12:36:31] Intel Quick Sync Video support: no
[12:36:31] hb_scan: path=C:\Users\Kyanite\Desktop\[2160p] 4K-HD.Club-2013-Taipei 101 Fireworks Trailer (4ksamples.com).mp4, title_index=1
udfread ERROR: ECMA 167 Volume Recognition failed
src/libbluray/disc/disc.c:274: failed opening UDF image C:\Users\Kyanite\Desktop\[2160p] 4K-HD.Club-2013-Taipei 101 Fireworks Trailer (4ksamples.com).mp4
src/libbluray/disc/disc.c:352: error opening file BDMV\index.bdmv
src/libbluray/disc/disc.c:352: error opening file BDMV\BACKUP\index.bdmv
[12:36:31] bd: not a bd - trying as a stream/file instead
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 5.0.1
libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
libdvdreadVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed
libdvdreadVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed
libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
libdvdnav: vm: failed to read VIDEO_TS.IFO
[12:36:31] dvd: not a dvd - trying as a stream/file instead
Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from 'C:\Users\Kyanite\Desktop\[2160p] 4K-HD.Club-2013-Taipei 101 Fireworks Trailer (4ksamples.com).mp4':
Metadata:
major_brand : mp42
minor_version : 0
compatible_brands: mp42isomavc1
Duration: 00:01:47.20, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 95742 kb/s
Stream #0:0(und): Audio: aac (LC) [mp4a / 0x6134706D]
48000 Hz, stereo, fltp, 447 kb/s (default)
Metadata:
handler_name : Sound Media Handler
Stream #0:1(und): Video: h264 (High) [avc1 / 0x31637661]
yuv420p, tv, bt709/bt709/bt709
3840x2160 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 95290 kb/s
29.97 fps, 60k tbn (default)
Metadata:
handler_name : Video Media Handler
encoder : AVC Coding
[12:36:31] scan: decoding previews for title 1
[12:36:31] scan: audio 0x0: aac, rate=48000Hz, bitrate=447764 Unknown (AAC) (2.0 ch)
[12:36:34] scan: 10 previews, 3840x2160, 29.970 fps, autocrop = 0/0/0/0, aspect 16:9, PAR 1:1
[12:36:34] scan: supported video decoders: avcodec qsv
[12:36:34] libhb: scan thread found 1 valid title(s)
[12:36:34] Skipping subtitle scan. No suitable subtitle tracks.
[12:36:34] starting job
[12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 0
[12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 1
[12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 2
[12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 11
[12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 4
[12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 5
[12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 6
[12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 7
[12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 8
[12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 9
[12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 10
[12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 3
[12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 0
[12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 1
[12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 2
[12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 6
[12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 4
[12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 5
[12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 6
[12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 7
[12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 8
[12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 9
[12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 10
[12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 11
[12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 0
[12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 9
[12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 2
[12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 3
[12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 4
[12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 5
[12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 3
[12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 7
[12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 8
[12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 9
[12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 10
[12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 11
[12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 0
[12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 1
[12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 2
[12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 3
[12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 4
[12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 5
[12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 6
[12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 7
[12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 8
[12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 1
[12:36:34] work: track 1, dithering not supported by codec
[12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 10
[12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 11
[12:36:34] work: only 1 chapter, disabling chapter markers
[12:36:34] job configuration:
[12:36:34] * source
[12:36:34] + C:\Users\Kyanite\Desktop\[2160p] 4K-HD.Club-2013-Taipei 101 Fireworks Trailer (4ksamples.com).mp4
[12:36:34] + title 1, chapter(s) 1 to 1
[12:36:34] + container: mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2
[12:36:34] + data rate: 95742 kbps
[12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 0
[12:36:34] * destination
[12:36:34] + C:\Users\Kyanite\Desktop\21.mp4
[12:36:34] + container: MPEG-4 (libavformat)
[12:36:34] * video track
[12:36:34] + decoder: h264
[12:36:34] + bitrate 95290 kbps
[12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 1
[12:36:34] + filters
[12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 2
[12:36:34] + Comb Detect (mode=3:spatial-metric=2:motion-thresh=1:spatial-thresh=1:filter-mode=2:block-thresh=40:block-width=16:block-height=16)
[12:36:34] + Decomb (mode=39)
[12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 3
[12:36:34] + Framerate Shaper (mode=0)
[12:36:34] + frame rate: same as source (around 29.970 fps)
[12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 4
[12:36:34] + Crop and Scale (width=1920:height=1080:crop-top=0:crop-bottom=0:crop-left=0:crop-right=0)
[12:36:34] + source: 3840 * 2160, crop (0/0/0/0): 3840 * 2160, scale: 1920 * 1080
[12:36:34] + Output geometry
[12:36:34] + storage dimensions: 1920 x 1080
[12:36:34] + pixel aspect ratio: 1 : 1
[12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 5
[12:36:34] + display dimensions: 1920 x 1080
[12:36:34] + encoder: H.264 (libx264)
[12:36:34] + preset: medium
[12:36:34] + profile: main
[12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 6
[12:36:34] + level: 4.0
[12:36:34] + quality: 18.00 (RF)
[12:36:34] * audio track 1
[12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 7
[12:36:34] + decoder: Unknown (AAC) (2.0 ch) (track 1, id 0x0)
[12:36:34] + bitrate: 447 kbps, samplerate: 48000 Hz
[12:36:34] + mixdown: Stereo
[12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 8
[12:36:34] + encoder: AAC (libavcodec)
[12:36:34] + bitrate: 160 kbps, samplerate: 48000 Hz
[12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 9
[12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 10
[12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 11
[12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 0
[12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 1
[12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 2
[12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 3
[12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 4
[12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 5
[12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 6
[12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 7
[12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 8
[12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 9
[12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 10
[12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 11
[12:36:34] sync: expecting 3213 video frames
[12:36:34] encx264: min-keyint: 30, keyint: 300
[12:36:34] encx264: encoding at constant RF 18.000000
[12:36:34] encx264: unparsed options: 8x8dct=0:level=4.0:vbv-bufsize=25000:vbv-maxrate=20000
x264 [info]: using SAR=1/1
x264 [info]: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX FMA3 AVX2 LZCNT BMI2
x264 [info]: profile Main, level 4.0
[12:36:34] sync: first pts video is 0
[12:36:34] sync: "Chapter 1" (1) at frame 1 time 0
[12:36:34] sync: first pts audio 0x0 is 0
[12:38:44] reader: done. 1 scr changes
[12:38:48] work: average encoding speed for job is 24.095646 fps
[12:38:48] comb detect: heavy 140 | light 134 | uncombed 2939 | total 3213
[12:38:48] decomb: deinterlaced 140 | blended 134 | unfiltered 2939 | total 3213
[12:38:48] vfr: lost time: 0 (0 frames)
[12:38:48] vfr: gained time: 0 (0 frames) (0 not accounted for)
[12:38:48] aac-decoder done: 5025 frames, 0 decoder errors
[12:38:48] h264-decoder done: 3213 frames, 0 decoder errors
[12:38:48] sync: got 3213 frames, 3213 expected
[12:38:48] sync: framerate min 29.970 fps, max 29.970 fps, avg 29.970 fps
x264 [info]: frame I:17 Avg QP:15.29 size:360678
x264 [info]: frame P:821 Avg QP:18.76 size:119136
x264 [info]: frame B:2375 Avg QP:20.81 size: 28114
x264 [info]: consecutive B-frames: 1.0% 1.1% 1.1% 96.9%
x264 [info]: mb I I16..4: 39.9% 0.0% 60.1%
x264 [info]: mb P I16..4: 2.3% 0.0% 3.9% P16..4: 42.0% 25.5% 19.5% 0.0% 0.0% skip: 6.7%
x264 [info]: mb B I16..4: 0.5% 0.0% 0.2% B16..8: 44.6% 7.0% 2.7% direct: 8.4% skip:36.6% L0:40.9% L1:48.8% BI:10.3%
x264 [info]: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 83.3% 88.3% 72.8% inter: 21.0% 45.0% 10.0%
x264 [info]: i16 v,h,dc,p: 27% 10% 44% 19%
x264 [info]: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 19% 14% 21% 8% 9% 8% 8% 7% 7%
x264 [info]: i8c dc,h,v,p: 61% 15% 17% 7%
x264 [info]: Weighted P-Frames: Y:20.7% UV:17.3%
x264 [info]: ref P L0: 50.8% 14.2% 24.4% 9.8% 0.8%
x264 [info]: ref B L0: 81.1% 14.7% 4.2%
x264 [info]: ref B L1: 92.1% 7.9%
x264 [info]: kb/s:12738.87
[12:38:48] mux: track 0, 3213 frames, 170711452 bytes, 12734.85 kbps, fifo 512
[12:38:48] mux: track 1, 5025 frames, 2092636 bytes, 156.11 kbps, fifo 1024
[12:38:48] libhb: work result = 0

# Encode Completed ...



From what I could calculate about 2:14 secs to encode. R5 [email protected] [email protected]

This is the same file I used for my benchmarks on the 1600 v 4770k at different clocks. Here is a screenshot from that spreadsheet:


*EDIT: ^^^^Those were done with different settings though^^^^*


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I hope this is what you were wanting:
> 
> Source File Link
> 
> http://downloads.4ksamples.com/downloads/[2160p]%204K-HD.Club-2013-Taipei%20101%20Fireworks%20Trailer%20(4ksamples.com).mp4
> 
> Settings:
> 
> 
> Log File:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> HandBrake 1.0.7 (2017040900) - 64bit
> OS: Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.15063.0 - 64bit
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 Six-Core Processor
> Ram: 16330 MB,
> GPU Information:
> Radeon (TM) RX 480 Graphics - 22.19.162.4
> Screen: 1920x1080
> Temp Dir: C:\Users\Kyanite\AppData\Local\Temp\
> Install Dir: C:\Program Files\HandBrake
> Data Dir: C:\Users\Kyanite\AppData\Roaming\HandBrake Team\HandBrake\1.0.7.0
> 
> # Starting Encode ...
> 
> [12:36:31] hb_init: starting libhb thread
> [12:36:31] 1 job(s) to process
> [12:36:31] json job:
> {
> "Audio": {
> "AudioList": [
> {
> "Bitrate": 160,
> "DRC": 0.0,
> "Encoder": 65536,
> "Gain": 0.0,
> "Mixdown": 4,
> "NormalizeMixLevel": false,
> "Samplerate": 0,
> "Track": 0,
> "DitherMethod": 0
> }
> ],
> "CopyMask": [
> 1073807360,
> 1073743872,
> 1074003968,
> 1073750016,
> 1090519040,
> 1074790400,
> 1074266112,
> 1107296256
> ],
> "FallbackEncoder": 2048
> },
> "Destination": {
> "ChapterList": [
> {
> "Name": "Chapter 1"
> }
> ],
> "ChapterMarkers": true,
> "File": "C:\\Users\\Kyanite\\Desktop\\21.mp4",
> "Mp4Options": {
> "IpodAtom": false,
> "Mp4Optimize": false
> },
> "Mux": 131072
> },
> "Filters": {
> "FilterList": [
> {
> "ID": 4,
> "Settings": {
> "mode": "7"
> }
> },
> {
> "ID": 3,
> "Settings": {
> "block-height": "16",
> "block-thresh": "40",
> "block-width": "16",
> "filter-mode": "2",
> "mode": "3",
> "motion-thresh": "1",
> "spatial-metric": "2",
> "spatial-thresh": "1"
> }
> },
> {
> "ID": 11,
> "Settings": {
> "crop-bottom": "0",
> "crop-left": "0",
> "crop-right": "0",
> "crop-top": "0",
> "height": "1080",
> "width": "1920"
> }
> },
> {
> "ID": 6,
> "Settings": {
> "mode": "0"
> }
> }
> ]
> },
> "PAR": {
> "Num": 1,
> "Den": 1
> },
> "Metadata": {},
> "SequenceID": 0,
> "Source": {
> "Angle": 1,
> "Range": {
> "Type": "chapter",
> "Start": 1,
> "End": 1
> },
> "Title": 1,
> "Path": "C:\\Users\\Kyanite\\Desktop\\[2160p] 4K-HD.Club-2013-Taipei 101 Fireworks Trailer (4ksamples.com).mp4"
> },
> "Subtitle": {
> "Search": {
> "Burn": true,
> "Default": false,
> "Enable": true,
> "Forced": true
> },
> "SubtitleList": []
> },
> "Video": {
> "Encoder": 65536,
> "Level": "4.0",
> "TwoPass": false,
> "Turbo": false,
> "ColorMatrixCode": 0,
> "Options": "",
> "Preset": "medium",
> "Profile": "main",
> "Quality": 18.0,
> "OpenCL": false,
> "HWDecode": false,
> "QSV": {
> "Decode": false,
> "AsyncDepth": 0
> }
> }
> }
> [12:36:31] CPU:
> [12:36:31] - logical processor count: 12
> [12:36:31] Intel Quick Sync Video support: no
> [12:36:31] hb_scan: path=C:\Users\Kyanite\Desktop\[2160p] 4K-HD.Club-2013-Taipei 101 Fireworks Trailer (4ksamples.com).mp4, title_index=1
> udfread ERROR: ECMA 167 Volume Recognition failed
> src/libbluray/disc/disc.c:274: failed opening UDF image C:\Users\Kyanite\Desktop\[2160p] 4K-HD.Club-2013-Taipei 101 Fireworks Trailer (4ksamples.com).mp4
> src/libbluray/disc/disc.c:352: error opening file BDMV\index.bdmv
> src/libbluray/disc/disc.c:352: error opening file BDMV\BACKUP\index.bdmv
> [12:36:31] bd: not a bd - trying as a stream/file instead
> libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 5.0.1
> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
> libdvdreadVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed
> libdvdreadVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed
> libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
> libdvdnav: vm: failed to read VIDEO_TS.IFO
> [12:36:31] dvd: not a dvd - trying as a stream/file instead
> Input #0, mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2, from 'C:\Users\Kyanite\Desktop\[2160p] 4K-HD.Club-2013-Taipei 101 Fireworks Trailer (4ksamples.com).mp4':
> Metadata:
> major_brand : mp42
> minor_version : 0
> compatible_brands: mp42isomavc1
> Duration: 00:01:47.20, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 95742 kb/s
> Stream #0:0(und): Audio: aac (LC) [mp4a / 0x6134706D]
> 48000 Hz, stereo, fltp, 447 kb/s (default)
> Metadata:
> handler_name : Sound Media Handler
> Stream #0:1(und): Video: h264 (High) [avc1 / 0x31637661]
> yuv420p, tv, bt709/bt709/bt709
> 3840x2160 [PAR 1:1 DAR 16:9], 95290 kb/s
> 29.97 fps, 60k tbn (default)
> Metadata:
> handler_name : Video Media Handler
> encoder : AVC Coding
> [12:36:31] scan: decoding previews for title 1
> [12:36:31] scan: audio 0x0: aac, rate=48000Hz, bitrate=447764 Unknown (AAC) (2.0 ch)
> [12:36:34] scan: 10 previews, 3840x2160, 29.970 fps, autocrop = 0/0/0/0, aspect 16:9, PAR 1:1
> [12:36:34] scan: supported video decoders: avcodec qsv
> [12:36:34] libhb: scan thread found 1 valid title(s)
> [12:36:34] Skipping subtitle scan. No suitable subtitle tracks.
> [12:36:34] starting job
> [12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 0
> [12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 1
> [12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 2
> [12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 11
> [12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 4
> [12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 5
> [12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 6
> [12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 7
> [12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 8
> [12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 9
> [12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 10
> [12:36:34] decomb filter thread started for segment 3
> [12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 0
> [12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 1
> [12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 2
> [12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 6
> [12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 4
> [12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 5
> [12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 6
> [12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 7
> [12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 8
> [12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 9
> [12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 10
> [12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 11
> [12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 0
> [12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 9
> [12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 2
> [12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 3
> [12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 4
> [12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 5
> [12:36:34] decomb check thread started for segment 3
> [12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 7
> [12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 8
> [12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 9
> [12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 10
> [12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 11
> [12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 0
> [12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 1
> [12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 2
> [12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 3
> [12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 4
> [12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 5
> [12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 6
> [12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 7
> [12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 8
> [12:36:34] mask filter thread started for segment 1
> [12:36:34] work: track 1, dithering not supported by codec
> [12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 10
> [12:36:34] mask erode thread started for segment 11
> [12:36:34] work: only 1 chapter, disabling chapter markers
> [12:36:34] job configuration:
> [12:36:34] * source
> [12:36:34] + C:\Users\Kyanite\Desktop\[2160p] 4K-HD.Club-2013-Taipei 101 Fireworks Trailer (4ksamples.com).mp4
> [12:36:34] + title 1, chapter(s) 1 to 1
> [12:36:34] + container: mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2
> [12:36:34] + data rate: 95742 kbps
> [12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 0
> [12:36:34] * destination
> [12:36:34] + C:\Users\Kyanite\Desktop\21.mp4
> [12:36:34] + container: MPEG-4 (libavformat)
> [12:36:34] * video track
> [12:36:34] + decoder: h264
> [12:36:34] + bitrate 95290 kbps
> [12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 1
> [12:36:34] + filters
> [12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 2
> [12:36:34] + Comb Detect (mode=3:spatial-metric=2:motion-thresh=1:spatial-thresh=1:filter-mode=2:block-thresh=40:block-width=16:block-height=16)
> [12:36:34] + Decomb (mode=39)
> [12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 3
> [12:36:34] + Framerate Shaper (mode=0)
> [12:36:34] + frame rate: same as source (around 29.970 fps)
> [12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 4
> [12:36:34] + Crop and Scale (width=1920:height=1080:crop-top=0:crop-bottom=0:crop-left=0:crop-right=0)
> [12:36:34] + source: 3840 * 2160, crop (0/0/0/0): 3840 * 2160, scale: 1920 * 1080
> [12:36:34] + Output geometry
> [12:36:34] + storage dimensions: 1920 x 1080
> [12:36:34] + pixel aspect ratio: 1 : 1
> [12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 5
> [12:36:34] + display dimensions: 1920 x 1080
> [12:36:34] + encoder: H.264 (libx264)
> [12:36:34] + preset: medium
> [12:36:34] + profile: main
> [12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 6
> [12:36:34] + level: 4.0
> [12:36:34] + quality: 18.00 (RF)
> [12:36:34] * audio track 1
> [12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 7
> [12:36:34] + decoder: Unknown (AAC) (2.0 ch) (track 1, id 0x0)
> [12:36:34] + bitrate: 447 kbps, samplerate: 48000 Hz
> [12:36:34] + mixdown: Stereo
> [12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 8
> [12:36:34] + encoder: AAC (libavcodec)
> [12:36:34] + bitrate: 160 kbps, samplerate: 48000 Hz
> [12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 9
> [12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 10
> [12:36:34] mask dilate thread started for segment 11
> [12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 0
> [12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 1
> [12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 2
> [12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 3
> [12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 4
> [12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 5
> [12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 6
> [12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 7
> [12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 8
> [12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 9
> [12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 10
> [12:36:34] yadif thread started for segment 11
> [12:36:34] sync: expecting 3213 video frames
> [12:36:34] encx264: min-keyint: 30, keyint: 300
> [12:36:34] encx264: encoding at constant RF 18.000000
> [12:36:34] encx264: unparsed options: 8x8dct=0:level=4.0:vbv-bufsize=25000:vbv-maxrate=20000
> x264 [info]: using SAR=1/1
> x264 [info]: using cpu capabilities: MMX2 SSE2Fast SSSE3 SSE4.2 AVX FMA3 AVX2 LZCNT BMI2
> x264 [info]: profile Main, level 4.0
> [12:36:34] sync: first pts video is 0
> [12:36:34] sync: "Chapter 1" (1) at frame 1 time 0
> [12:36:34] sync: first pts audio 0x0 is 0
> [12:38:44] reader: done. 1 scr changes
> [12:38:48] work: average encoding speed for job is 24.095646 fps
> [12:38:48] comb detect: heavy 140 | light 134 | uncombed 2939 | total 3213
> [12:38:48] decomb: deinterlaced 140 | blended 134 | unfiltered 2939 | total 3213
> [12:38:48] vfr: lost time: 0 (0 frames)
> [12:38:48] vfr: gained time: 0 (0 frames) (0 not accounted for)
> [12:38:48] aac-decoder done: 5025 frames, 0 decoder errors
> [12:38:48] h264-decoder done: 3213 frames, 0 decoder errors
> [12:38:48] sync: got 3213 frames, 3213 expected
> [12:38:48] sync: framerate min 29.970 fps, max 29.970 fps, avg 29.970 fps
> x264 [info]: frame I:17 Avg QP:15.29 size:360678
> x264 [info]: frame P:821 Avg QP:18.76 size:119136
> x264 [info]: frame B:2375 Avg QP:20.81 size: 28114
> x264 [info]: consecutive B-frames: 1.0% 1.1% 1.1% 96.9%
> x264 [info]: mb I I16..4: 39.9% 0.0% 60.1%
> x264 [info]: mb P I16..4: 2.3% 0.0% 3.9% P16..4: 42.0% 25.5% 19.5% 0.0% 0.0% skip: 6.7%
> x264 [info]: mb B I16..4: 0.5% 0.0% 0.2% B16..8: 44.6% 7.0% 2.7% direct: 8.4% skip:36.6% L0:40.9% L1:48.8% BI:10.3%
> x264 [info]: coded y,uvDC,uvAC intra: 83.3% 88.3% 72.8% inter: 21.0% 45.0% 10.0%
> x264 [info]: i16 v,h,dc,p: 27% 10% 44% 19%
> x264 [info]: i4 v,h,dc,ddl,ddr,vr,hd,vl,hu: 19% 14% 21% 8% 9% 8% 8% 7% 7%
> x264 [info]: i8c dc,h,v,p: 61% 15% 17% 7%
> x264 [info]: Weighted P-Frames: Y:20.7% UV:17.3%
> x264 [info]: ref P L0: 50.8% 14.2% 24.4% 9.8% 0.8%
> x264 [info]: ref B L0: 81.1% 14.7% 4.2%
> x264 [info]: ref B L1: 92.1% 7.9%
> x264 [info]: kb/s:12738.87
> [12:38:48] mux: track 0, 3213 frames, 170711452 bytes, 12734.85 kbps, fifo 512
> [12:38:48] mux: track 1, 5025 frames, 2092636 bytes, 156.11 kbps, fifo 1024
> [12:38:48] libhb: work result = 0
> 
> # Encode Completed ...
> 
> 
> 
> From what I could calculate about 2:14 secs to encode. R5 [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> This is the same file I used for my benchmarks on the 1600 v 4770k at different clocks. Here is a screenshot from that spreadsheet:
> 
> 
> *EDIT: ^^^^Those were done with different settings though^^^^*


Hey, thanks a lot pal!
The result is what I was expecting, 4.2 times faster than mine. It's definitely time for an upgrade.


----------



## Hequaqua

YW!


----------



## WalkingCorpse

I just did same settings test on my currently installed Ryzen 5 1500X, just over 3 min to encode. Those extra 2 cores on the 1600 make a huge difference


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WalkingCorpse*
> 
> I just did same settings test on my currently installed Ryzen 5 1500X, just over 3 min to encode. Those extra 2 cores on the 1600 make a huge difference


Well from what I understand it plays a huge factor in how well the CCX or "infinity fabric" works. This is really what cripples the 1400-1500 processors.


----------



## dieanotherday

returned and went kaby lake cuz too many issues.

got an i7 7700k for under $300 so im happy.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> returned and went kaby lake cuz too many issues.
> 
> got an i7 7700k for under $300 so im happy.


I can't blame you, ive had issues with stuttering and hesitation since this build and I've reinstalled windows 3 times already in the hope that it would solve itself and nothing yet. From what I hear its all microcode related.


----------



## SLOWION

Ran some benchmarks with my Ryzen 5 1600 @ 3.8GHz vs Ryzen 7 1700 stock




Benchmarks at 3:40

All in all pretty impressed with the value of the 1600


----------



## weyburn

After reading this thread, I'm glad I'm returning my 1600...

Best I could do is 3.817 stable at 1.428 voltage lol.... Still only using the hyper 212 evo, but doesn't explain the poor performance.

I'm getting a new chip tomorrow (Friday) so hopefully I can get more reliable settings...


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> After reading this thread, I'm glad I'm returning my 1600...
> 
> Best I could do is 3.817 stable at 1.428 voltage lol.... Still only using the hyper 212 evo, but doesn't explain the poor performance.
> 
> I'm getting a new chip tomorrow (Friday) so hopefully I can get more reliable settings...


first post here and its a rant, didnt even give others a chance to help u lol.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> After reading this thread, I'm glad I'm returning my 1600...
> 
> Best I could do is 3.817 stable at 1.428 voltage lol.... Still only using the hyper 212 evo, but doesn't explain the poor performance.
> 
> I'm getting a new chip tomorrow (Friday) so hopefully I can get more reliable settings...


Should get 1600X, much easier to manage and no sweat to get 3.8 at least.


----------



## weyburn

@jopy it isn't a rant lol, I said I'm getting another one.

Maybe it's my motherboard that's causing such difference in performance, since I can only really change the offset for my CPU, but after many long hours of testing that was the best I could do without passing the 1.425 mark. I don't run my computer 24/7 so the, I think, 1.35v mark doesn't matter much for me.

If you got any tips for me I'd be happy to learn lol


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Should get 1600X, much easier to manage and no sweat to get 3.8 at least.


I mean I got 3.8 with my chip, and I'm fine with it I guess, but no point paying more for a cpu if I don't have to lol


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I mean I got 3.8 with my chip, and I'm fine with it I guess, but no point paying more for a cpu if I don't have to lol


It's not too much more and saves a lot of work with potentially better results. After all, 1600 is a bit less successful 1600x and all are less successfully produced 1800X processors.
During production phase all of them, from 1400 were supposed to be 1800x or maybe even higher but came out of the machines with different success rate.
I went thru all of that with FX 6300 > 6350 and 8300 > 8350 and each time higher numbered one was better than lower one. Better and more successful OC.
BTW, Intel does same thing with their processors but used letter K.


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> @jopy it isn't a rant lol, I said I'm getting another one.
> 
> Maybe it's my motherboard that's causing such difference in performance, since I can only really change the offset for my CPU, but after many long hours of testing that was the best I could do without passing the 1.425 mark. I don't run my computer 24/7 so the, I think, 1.35v mark doesn't matter much for me.
> 
> If you got any tips for me I'd be happy to learn lol


sorry for the misunderstanding lol, im learning with the community too,
but more or less my issues are gigabyte mobo's issue, soft brickx etc.

for oc, everything works fine out of the box for me,
so i dont really have the experience to troubleshoot ryzen ocing related stuff yet.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> After reading this thread, I'm glad I'm returning my 1600...
> 
> Best I could do is 3.817 stable at 1.428 voltage lol.... Still only using the hyper 212 evo, but doesn't explain the poor performance.
> 
> I'm getting a new chip tomorrow (Friday) so hopefully I can get more reliable settings...


Check socket voltage, you are likely below 1.4v there if you are using any B350 board or even some X370 boards. LLC tuning is another thing to keep in mind. MSI and ASRock use 1 as the strongest setting while its backwards on others.

With a stock Hyper 212 Evo I would not expect more than ~3.8ghz on a 1600. I would not expect more than 3.8ghz out of a 1600 anyway, unless you like being disappointed. With a fan that is not completely useless you could probably push 3.9-4.0 on a Ryzen chip needing less than 1.4v.

For comparison, using a similar tower cooler with a much better fan (~160CFM high static pressure) I see TCtl in the 60c range on a R5 1400 @ 3.8/1.35v. I'd guess that you are likely going to see much higher temps than that if you are using the stock fan. And once you get above 70c you start seeing crashes from heat.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I mean I got 3.8 with my chip, and I'm fine with it I guess, but no point paying more for a cpu if I don't have to lol


It's just how the binning process works, you start with a Ryzen 7, then during the QC process they check to make sure the processor is functional, if it works well, it gets marked as a Ryzen 7, depending on how well it clocks, it could be a 1800x, 1700x, or a 1700, if one or more of the cores is damaged, its disabled on that core, and then sold as a Ryzen 5. If it clocks well, its a 1600x, if it doesnt meet the standard, it gets sold as a 1600, and thus the process goes on all the way down to the 1500 and 1400 processors. That's part of the reason the 1600's are so hit or miss with how they perform, because typically they are the under performers of the bunch where as the X series processors are cherry picked to hold that name.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Check socket voltage, you are likely below 1.4v there if you are using any B350 board or even some X370 boards. LLC tuning is another thing to keep in mind. MSI and ASRock use 1 as the strongest setting while its backwards on others.
> 
> With a stock Hyper 212 Evo I would not expect more than ~3.8ghz on a 1600. I would not expect more than 3.8ghz out of a 1600 anyway, unless you like being disappointed. With a fan that is not completely useless you could probably push 3.9-4.0 on a Ryzen chip needing less than 1.4v.
> 
> For comparison, using a similar tower cooler with a much better fan (~160CFM high static pressure) I see TCtl in the 60c range on a R5 1400 @ 3.8/1.35v. I'd guess that you are likely going to see much higher temps than that if you are using the stock fan. And once you get above 70c you start seeing crashes from heat.


I'm using the gigabyte ab350 rev 1.0 and it's stock at 1.2 I believe, and cpuz says it's running at 1.426...

Also I was looking at putting an aio on there, but I've never used one before, and I'm kinda on a budget so I wouldn't be able to put more than $100 into at the moment. But if anyone had any app suggestions is be happy to check it out too.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> It's just how the binning process works, you start with a Ryzen 7, then during the QC process they check to make sure the processor is functional, if it works well, it gets marked as a Ryzen 7, depending on how well it clocks, it could be a 1800x, 1700x, or a 1700, if one or more of the cores is damaged, its disabled on that core, and then sold as a Ryzen 5. If it clocks well, its a 1600x, if it doesnt meet the standard, it gets sold as a 1600, and thus the process goes on all the way down to the 1500 and 1400 processors. That's part of the reason the 1600's are so hit or miss with how they perform, because typically they are the under performers of the bunch where as the X series processors are cherry picked to hold that name.


Yes I know, it's just it seems like everyone else is getting much better results. I'm also seeing a lot of people boasting about getting to 3.9 or 4.0 with lower voltages then I am


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I'm using the gigabyte ab350 rev 1.0 and it's stock at 1.2 I believe, and cpuz says it's running at 1.426...
> 
> Also I was looking at putting an aio on there, but I've never used one before, and I'm kinda on a budget so I wouldn't be able to put more than $100 into at the moment. But if anyone had any app suggestions is be happy to check it out too.


I'm using a Lepa AquaChanger 240 and had no issues. They even sent me a AM4 bracket after I emailed them asking for one. It's about 75.00 or so with shipping.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835494019&Tpk=N82E16835494019

I put two Gentle Typhoons(120mm high speed) on it. Temps are really fine. The fans are a bit high priced, but they do a great job in my opinion. The Lepa fans that come with it aren't that bad either, just a bit loud for me. With the GT's full, they make very little noise.


----------



## andydabeast

Hi guys I see the google doc with lots of 1600's in there with the 1600x's. Do we see every 1600 getting up to 3.8- 3.9? I guess to rephrase my question, what is the assumed overclock of the 1600 on the worst chips? Worst case scenario with a bad chip? If that answer is 3.6 or under then I'll go with a 1600x. Thanks


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I'm using the gigabyte ab350 rev 1.0 and it's stock at 1.2 I believe, and cpuz says it's running at 1.426...
> 
> Also I was looking at putting an aio on there, but I've never used one before, and I'm kinda on a budget so I wouldn't be able to put more than $100 into at the moment. But if anyone had any app suggestions is be happy to check it out too.


theres a really good value coolermaster liquid 240,
not sure how much is it in your region.

but u can watch the review here.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> Hi guys I see the google doc with lots of 1600's in there with the 1600x's. Do we see every 1600 getting up to 3.8- 3.9? I guess to rephrase my question, what is the assumed overclock of the 1600 on the worst chips? Worst case scenario with a bad chip? If that answer is 3.6 or under then I'll go with a 1600x. Thanks


I would say the average is probably 3.8. It's how much voltage will it need? If you read back through the thread, some need a pretty good bump to get to 3.8. Some can hit it with stock voltage. It's a bit of hit-or-miss really. I went with the 1600 just because of price. I bought mine on Jet.com for 181.00 or so. I've got a decent chip...I'm stable on stock voltage to about 3.825-3.5. Over that, and it needs a little bump to be stable.


----------



## incontempt

Depends on the motherboard, x370 chipset has more options for fine tuning, whle the b350 has bios with less options and less voltages control, i have b350 from gigabyte so above 3.7 everything starts to freeze even the bios screen while im changing so there are multiple factors for a high oc...


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I would say the average is probably 3.8. It's how much voltage will it need? If you read back through the thread, some need a pretty good bump to get to 3.8. Some can hit it with stock voltage. It's a bit of hit-or-miss really. I went with the 1600 just because of price. I bought mine on Jet.com for 181.00 or so. I've got a decent chip...I'm stable on stock voltage to about 3.825-3.5. Over that, and it needs a little bump to be stable.


Thanks for the info. A closer look reveals that to hit the same clocks usually the 1600 needs more volts. I wouldn't go too much over 1.4v to preserve longevity, but the difference between 3.8 and 4.1 is probably small in reality. If that google doc chart is an accurate sample size of data then it looks like with 1.4v maximum I would probably get to:

1600
3.9ghz if I am lucky, 3.8ghz most likely, 3.7ghz if unlucky

1600x
4.0ghz if lucky, 3.9ghz most likely, 3.8ghz if unlucky

$30 worth 100hz? nope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incontempt*
> 
> Depends on the motherboard, x370 chipset has more options for fine tuning, whle the b350 has bios with less options and less voltages control, i have b350 from gigabyte so above 3.7 everything starts to freeze even the bios screen while im changing so there are multiple factors for a high oc...


I am looking at pairing it with a gigabyte x370 K5. My idea is to get a nice mobo and in 2020 replace the CPU with whatever better ryzen chip is around but keep the same mobo. I have researched VRM's and think the K5 is good value.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Yes I know, it's just it seems like everyone else is getting much better results. I'm also seeing a lot of people boasting about getting to 3.9 or 4.0 with lower voltages then I am


You are not alone, they are hit or miss, my chip cant do 3.9 without needing something ridiculous like 1.45+. But since the gains are marginal above 3.8, ive settled on 3.7 @ a lower voltage for longevity and temp.


----------



## Hequaqua

^^^^^^^^^^This.

The small gains compared to the required voltage is just not there. That could change over time, as far as performance gains, the voltage requirement will stay the same.

I'm very happy at 3.8ghz/stock voltage, 2933mhz RAM. Hopefully, with the next bios update, 3200mhz will finally be realized. If not....2933 with tighter timings works for me.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> You are not alone, they are hit or miss, my chip cant do 3.9 without needing something ridiculous like 1.45+. But since the gains are marginal above 3.8, ive settled on 3.7 @ a lower voltage for longevity and temp.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^This.
> 
> The small gains compared to the required voltage is just not there. That could change over time, as far as performance gains, the voltage requirement will stay the same.
> 
> I'm very happy at 3.8ghz/stock voltage, 2933mhz RAM. Hopefully, with the next bios update, 3200mhz will finally be realized. If not....2933 with tighter timings works for me.


yea but the issue is to even hit 3.8hz i still need to get to at least 1.41v to be stable, to be stable in the 1.36v area, i'd probably have to be around 3.75 or 3.7 lol.

if I could hit 3.8 with near stock voltages I'd be happy and not complain, but getting 3.8 is such a burden on my chip I'd rather take my luck getting a replacement


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> yea but the issue is to even hit 3.8hz i still need to get to at least 1.41v to be stable, to be stable in the 1.36v area, i'd probably have to be around 3.75 or 3.7 lol.
> 
> if I could hit 3.8 with near stock voltages I'd be happy and not complain, but getting 3.8 is such a burden on my chip I'd rather take my luck getting a replacement


I hear ya.









That is a tough one. I wouldn't be happy with anything less than [email protected] on all cores.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I hear ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a tough one. I wouldn't be happy with anything less than [email protected] on all cores.


What do we think is the percentage of R5 1600 chips that can do 3.7ghz @ stock? 60%? 80%?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> What do we think is the percentage of R5 1600 chips that can do 3.7ghz @ stock? 60%? 80%?


3.7 is what it should boost to with the XFR, at least thats what I was seeing. Not sure how the voltage applies to it. I did squeeze mine down to 1.25 but I get odd results in IBT despite every stability test passing.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> What do we think is the percentage of R5 1600 chips that can do 3.7ghz @ stock? 60%? 80%?


Hmmmm....tough one....lol

75%


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> What do we think is the percentage of R5 1600 chips that can do 3.7ghz @ stock? 60%? 80%?


Probably half or less. Now 3.6ghz at stock or under would likely be 80% or more.

XFR usually boosts voltage into the 1.3v-1.4v range on these chips it seems.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Probably half or less. Now 3.6ghz at stock or under would likely be 80% or more.
> 
> XFR usually boosts voltage into the 1.3v-1.4v range on these chips it seems.


Once you manually OC though, XFR is disabled....isn't it?


----------



## SLOWION

My 1600 on stock cooler needs 1.39v to hit 3.8 :/

I can get it to pass through a run of Cinebench on ~1.36 but it almost immediately fails a run of AIDA64 on anything below 1.38

:Edit: Just completed a 9 hour run in AIDA64 at 1.381v...gonna do some more testing


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Once you manually OC though, XFR is disabled....isn't it?


That and the turbocore is disabled from my understanding.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> My 1600 on stock cooler needs 1.39v to hit 3.8 :/
> 
> I can get it to pass through a run of Cinebench on ~1.36 but it almost immediately fails a run of AIDA64 on anything below 1.38


Wow....really?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> That and the turbocore is disabled from my understanding.


That was mine too.
__________________________________________________________________________

I just ran all my graphic benchmarks on my GPU(RX480), all at [email protected] voltage. I feel really lucky. My GPU(XFX Black Edition) will also OC to 1500 on the core for just about everything. I think I can get to 1450 on just stock voltage.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1SEl36TL1jbhtnR0zZzLK_jtXPvrfPs-eY-D2oBK29ls/edit?usp=sharing

EDIT: Well, after messing with it a bit....3.825 is the max limit on stock voltage. 3.85/3.875 insta crash on Cinebench. It might be fine surfing around, but that would probably be about it.

Oh well...I'm perfectly happy at 3.8/3.825.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> It's just how the binning process works, you start with a Ryzen 7, then during the QC process they check to make sure the processor is functional, if it works well, it gets marked as a Ryzen 7, depending on how well it clocks, it could be a 1800x, 1700x, or a 1700, if one or more of the cores is damaged, its disabled on that core, and then sold as a Ryzen 5. If it clocks well, its a 1600x, if it doesnt meet the standard, it gets sold as a 1600, and thus the process goes on all the way down to the 1500 and 1400 processors. That's part of the reason the 1600's are so hit or miss with how they perform, because typically they are the under performers of the bunch where as the X series processors are cherry picked to hold that name.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know, it's just it seems like everyone else is getting much better results. I'm also seeing a lot of people boasting about getting to 3.9 or 4.0 with lower voltages then I am
Click to expand...

And? It is called the silicone lottery for a reason.

Frankly people that buy something then return it because they don't like the results are the reason that process are so high. Overclock results are not gaurenteed. Period. On top of that there are allot of other things that play into voltage. Like llc. It is doing shady practices like this (returning chips for in "your" opinion poor overclocking results) that continue the trend of higher prices due to higher overhead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> Hi guys I see the google doc with lots of 1600's in there with the 1600x's. Do we see every 1600 getting up to 3.8- 3.9? I guess to rephrase my question, what is the assumed overclock of the 1600 on the worst chips? Worst case scenario with a bad chip? If that answer is 3.6 or under then I'll go with a 1600x. Thanks


I have heard as low as 3.3, as high as 4.2


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> And? It is called the silicone lottery for a reason.
> 
> Frankly people that buy something then return it because they don't like the results are the reason that process are so high. Overclock results are not gaurenteed. Period. On top of that there are allot of other things that play into voltage. Like llc. It is doing shady practices like this (returning chips for in "your" opinion poor overclocking results) that continue the trend of higher prices due to higher overhead.
> I have heard as low as 3.3, as high as 4.2


Indeed, it would be more ethical to re-sell the CPU for near full price and buy another one. Though its also somewhat the fault of the retailers for having zero questions asked return policies, which encourages this type of behavior. I'm sure the losses from selling 'open box' stuff cheaply are less than the cost of tech support though.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> And? It is called the silicone lottery for a reason.
> 
> Frankly people that buy something then return it because they don't like the results are the reason that process are so high. Overclock results are not gaurenteed. Period. On top of that there are allot of other things that play into voltage. Like llc. It is doing shady practices like this (returning chips for in "your" opinion poor overclocking results) that continue the trend of higher prices due to higher overhead.
> I have heard as low as 3.3, as high as 4.2


ethical or not, i tend to not do this stuff. Besides, you can't really blame the consumer when AMD most likely pics out best of the bunch chips to send to reviewers who get 4.0 with ease, and who also have spokesmen who also constantly talk about how easy they get their chips to 3.9-4.0hz. Can't really blame consumers for being the company's own product of their demise, they push out the best of their product until people believe they can get just that, then when someone doesn't get it they just say "silicon lottery". just proving that the cpu market is full of lemon salesmen trying to take advantage of people.

If my product could get to 3.9hz at 1.425 I wouldn't complain, but not over 3.8hz? That's way below what they constantly boast, so yes I'm gonna replace it for a new one, and hopefully get a half decent chip instead of a bottom of the barrel one.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> ethical or not, i tend to not do this stuff. Besides, you can't really blame the consumer when AMD most likely pics out best of the bunch chips to send to reviewers who get 4.0 with ease, and who also have spokesmen who also constantly talk about how easy they get their chips to 3.9-4.0hz. Can't really blame consumers for being the company's own product of their demise, they push out the best of their product until people believe they can get just that, then when someone doesn't get it they just say "silicon lottery".
> 
> If my product could get to 3.9hz at 1.425 I wouldn't complain, but not over 3.8hz? That's way below what they constantly boast, so yes I'm gonna replace it for a new one, and hopefully get a half decent chip instead of a bottom of the barrel one.


Eh, no. AMD was pushing the X chips being able to hit 4ghz+, not the 1700/1600/1400. The fact that your expectation was ~4ghz kinda shows that you didn't do your research. Most reviews pointed out that they were having to use ~1.4v to get to 4.0ghz, that is about as far as the voltage scaling goes, and that retail chips would likely land in the upper 3ghz range. In reality, the extra 200mhz isn't going to help your performance much anyway.

Returning a 4.9ghz 7700k is no different. You just want a do-over for your luck of the draw, which is not completely honest. If you used a site like silicon lottery, it would be a different story.


----------



## dieanotherday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I can't blame you, ive had issues with stuttering and hesitation since this build and I've reinstalled windows 3 times already in the hope that it would solve itself and nothing yet. From what I hear its all microcode related.


Ryzen is an immature platform. I'm gonna wait till Ryzen 2 and they better not rush the motherboards.


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> Ryzen is an immature platform. I'm gonna wait till Ryzen 2 and they better not rush the motherboards.


Ryzen 2 will be am4 still, maybe a different chipset


----------



## Spawne32

yeh if the boards arent mature by ryzen 2 than they are doing that intentionally to undercut AMD. God I remember a time when there was hundreds of boards to choose from for AMD processors. I had even built ITX systems with GOOD boards.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> ethical or not, i tend to not do this stuff. Besides, you can't really blame the consumer when AMD most likely pics out best of the bunch chips to send to reviewers who get 4.0 with ease, and who also have spokesmen who also constantly talk about how easy they get their chips to 3.9-4.0hz. Can't really blame consumers for being the company's own product of their demise, they push out the best of their product until people believe they can get just that, then when someone doesn't get it they just say "silicon lottery". just proving that the cpu market is full of lemon salesmen trying to take advantage of people.
> 
> If my product could get to 3.9hz at 1.425 I wouldn't complain, but not over 3.8hz? That's way below what they constantly boast, so yes I'm gonna replace it for a new one, and hopefully get a half decent chip instead of a bottom of the barrel one.


My 3.8 GHz @ 1.35 V suddenly isn't sounding so bad...I kept reading people reaching 3.8 at stock voltage and felt







: I don't return stuff for failing to meet expectations beyond what's guaranteed by the manufacturer as a matter of how I prefer to do business, but I do like to know where my gear stands on the continuum. Now I just need to figure out how to keep 3.8 GHz cooler than 80C during BOINK and other stressful CPU events...


----------



## weyburn

yea i'm pretty sure my old chip was defective. before when I started up my computer it would always take 6 tries to start up, this one starts up on the first try.

I ran cinebench first thing at 3.9hz at a max of 1.368v and it destroyed my old chips marks, also didn't go above 64c during that cine bench run.





gonna run AIDA64 and see how it runs now

edit: at 1.368 @ 3.9 doesn't run too stable, dropped it down to 3.8 and got it stable, ran cinebench and it destroyed my previous CPU's 4.0GHz score lol


----------



## cAst0r

I will soon buy Ryzen 1600. I have a question, which budget Mobo is optimal for frequent bios updates, stability (problems with ram compatibility), o/c and accessories? I have like ~107 usd for it (had to convert my currency that's why price is stupid^^ ). I think about Asrock AB350M Pro4.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cAst0r*
> 
> I will soon buy Ryzen 1600. I have a question, which budget Mobo is optimal for frequent bios updates, stability (problems with ram compatibility), o/c and accessories? I have like ~107 usd for it (had to convert my currency that's why price is stupid^^ ). I think about Asrock AB350M Pro4.


So far my experience with the MSI B350 Tomahawk for that exact price has been mostly positive. My only complaints with it are the childish BIOS screen graphics and that boot times are on the long side with MSI AM4 boards (like 25 seconds to POST, another 20 seconds to login screen). I'm not positive that's an MSI issue and not a Ryzen early tech issue, but it seems to be more of an MSI thing from others here at OCN and other reviews. Now to sit by and hope flamers don't go nuts because I'm gently complaining about 45 second boot times


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> So far my experience with the MSI B350 Tomahawk for that exact price has been mostly positive. My only complaints with it are the childish BIOS screen graphics and that boot times are on the long side with MSI AM4 boards (like 25 seconds to POST, another 20 seconds to login screen). I'm not positive that's an MSI issue and not a Ryzen early tech issue, but it seems to be more of an MSI thing from others here at OCN and other reviews. Now to sit by and hope flamers don't go nuts because I'm gently complaining about 45 second boot times


Well, for starters, the most up to date bios seems to be helping with the initial boot times. The issue I had most prominently was it would take about 2-3 minutes when hitting "RESTART" for it to actually shut down windows. That solved it self finally after I did a windows 10 restore and just kept my files and had it erase all the apps. I would imagine it was a driver conflict somewhere as I had taken this hard drive directly from my FM2 system. The only fresh installs I did were to keep files and apps associated with the account, and none of those reinstalls helped with the issue until the last one.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Well, for starters, the most up to date bios seems to be helping with the initial boot times. The issue I had most prominently was it would take about 2-3 minutes when hitting "RESTART" for it to actually shut down windows. That solved it self finally after I did a windows 10 restore and just kept my files and had it erase all the apps. I would imagine it was a driver conflict somewhere as I had taken this hard drive directly from my FM2 system. The only fresh installs I did were to keep files and apps associated with the account, and none of those reinstalls helped with the issue until the last one.


Yeah I can't really complain when I know some are seeing times well over a minute. I'm just surprised coming from 17 seconds to login screen with a super old Intel system with tons of crap loaded on it.

What kind of temps are you getting with that Dark Rock 3? At what clock and voltage?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Yeah I can't really complain when I know some are seeing times well over a minute. I'm just surprised coming from 17 seconds to login screen with a super old Intel system with tons of crap loaded on it.
> 
> What kind of temps are you getting with that Dark Rock 3? At what clock and voltage?


At full load im seeing around 65c with 1.25vcore currently. But I am using a raijintek styx which has horrific airflow, and the side panel is left off for the time being because there is no exhaust fan, waiting for a new one.


----------



## Hequaqua

My Krait boot times are slow.....not as bad as they were. Overall, I'm pretty happy.

Well, I got one of my wires made for the fans....sheesh it sucks not being able to see very well. I messed a lot of male pins up. I did get it installed, and seems to be working fine though.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Oh...I bought a new AIO....should be here Monday. I'm not going to spoil it with the model yet...lol


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

The airflow in my DIYPC Silence is nearly nonexistent without the front door open. I am back to stock speeds without better cooling.

Speaking of AIOs...I'm seriously considering the new Fractal Design Celsius expandable series. That plus one of the NZXT GPU brackets for a budget CPU+GPU liquid cooling solution?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> The airflow in my DIYPC Silence is nearly nonexistent without the front door open. I am back to stock speeds without better cooling.
> 
> Speaking of AIOs...I'm seriously considering the new Fractal Design Celsius expandable series. That plus one of the NZXT GPU brackets for a budget CPU+GPU liquid cooling solution?


What GPU are you running?


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

EVGA GTX 1070 SC. It's great but with the VRM overheating issue being solved by ramping up the fans to 100% under gaming loads, it's louder than a mofo. I suppose liquid cooling to solve this plus bad airflow is kind of a cart before the horse solution, but it's working perfectly in my head.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> EVGA GTX 1070 SC. It's great but with the VRM overheating issue being solved by ramping up the fans to 100% under gaming loads, it's louder than a mofo. I suppose liquid cooling to solve this plus bad airflow is kind of a cart before the horse solution, but it's working perfectly in my head.


I hear ya.

I was running 970's in SLI for about a year. Sold one...got a GTX1060. Sold the other 970 and got a RX480. I would have to say...I love both cards. I didn't want to foot the bill for a 1070/1080. In my mind they are just the 970/980 on speed. The 1060 is a PNY card, and it runs really cool. It doesn't have the stupid zero fan until 60°C crap in the bios. It runs about 50% fans at idle, and ramps up almost in unison with temps. So if the card is 65° the fans will be around 66%, they are pretty quiet overall. I don't hear them until about 72%+, and they never get that high. The RX480 is the XFX black edition, and it OC's better than some of the 580's that were just released. It will do 1500/8500 on just about everything I throw at it, with a bump in voltage. I think just on stock voltage with maybe +10 in power it will cruise right along at 1450/8500. It has the 0% fan though...drives me batty. I just set it to a static of around 65% and temps stay in check.


----------



## Tcoppock

I have a MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon and my boot time is awesome.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> The airflow in my DIYPC Silence is nearly nonexistent without the front door open. I am back to stock speeds without better cooling.
> 
> Speaking of AIOs...I'm seriously considering the new Fractal Design Celsius expandable series. That plus one of the NZXT GPU brackets for a budget CPU+GPU liquid cooling solution?


Do yourself a favour and either go full custom water-cooling or buy a good air-cooler (anything 120mm+: Noctua, I guess the Dark Rock 3 you mentioned earlier, Scythe Mugen 5 or Thermalright HR-02rb or True Spirit 140 etc. etc.).

AIO's are just glorified air-coolers, in my book, and only usefull if you lack the space for a decent air cooler or the funds/time for a simple custom loop.

I've used air, AIO's and custom loops in the past (am2/am3/am3+/Z77 and now am4). The chip runs cool enough on air. The VRM's need airflow, though.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> I have a MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon and my boot time is awesome.


Better than mine:


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Better than mine:


are you on nmve or sata?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> are you on nmve or sata?


nvme


It's quick once it exits the bios...seems like it's forever before the keyboard, or monitor even turn on.

EDIT: It was about the same with Windows on the sata drive too....lol


----------



## Tcoppock

well i am waiting on a warranty claim from intel for my nvme, im on sata 3 ssd


----------



## Hequaqua

What was wrong with it?


----------



## Tcoppock

i guess when my b350 tomahawk died it took it with it


----------



## Tcoppock

just a cheapo for now


----------



## Hequaqua

Ah...bummer. I love this little one. It's only 120gb. I have so many other SSD's I didn't see a point in spending a large sum on one. lol

This one replaced a 480gb SSD, so now I have all that room for games and whatever.

EDIT: PNY that is what the Corsair replaced as my boot drive. PNY480XLR8 Gaming:


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> Do yourself a favour and either go full custom water-cooling or buy a good air-cooler (anything 120mm+: Noctua, I guess the Dark Rock 3 you mentioned earlier, Scythe Mugen 5 or Thermalright HR-02rb or True Spirit 140 etc. etc.).
> 
> AIO's are just glorified air-coolers, in my book, and only usefull if you lack the space for a decent air cooler or the funds/time for a simple custom loop.
> 
> I've used air, AIO's and custom loops in the past (am2/am3/am3+/Z77 and now am4). The chip runs cool enough on air. The VRM's need airflow, though.


I'm going to try my Noctua NH-L12 top-down as soon as my AM4 bracket arrives. Should be good for 20-30 more watts TDP than the Wraith Spire, I estimate. And the top down design will help cool the VRMs.

I know I'll probably stick with air for a number of reasons, especially if I can get noise down, but it's fun to pretend shop.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> I'm going to try my Noctua NH-L12 top-down as soon as my AM4 bracket arrives. Should be good for 20-30 more watts TDP than the Wraith Spire, I estimate. And the top down design will help cool the VRMs.
> 
> I know I'll probably stick with air for a number of reasons, especially if I can get noise down, but it's fun to pretend shop.


From a review I just browsed, I estimate it'll be more than just slightly better than the Spire. You'll be pleased, I bet.

True, it's fun to dream, but why dream small? If you are dreaming, at least dream of a Swifttech H220 or bigger (technically an AIO, but better)


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> My 1600 on stock cooler needs 1.39v to hit 3.8 :/
> 
> I can get it to pass through a run of Cinebench on ~1.36 but it almost immediately fails a run of AIDA64 on anything below 1.38


Okay I lied, spent all last night and today stability testing and got it down to 3.8 @ 1.368v









I'm not sure why it was so finicky the first time I did my overclock but I'll take it


----------



## Tcoppock

anyone here play cs:go?


----------



## AlphaC

Ryzen 5 1600 is now $200 and also comes with $50 combo discount with a motherboard

http://www.microcenter.com/product/477468/Ryzen_5_1600_32GHz_6_Core_AM4_Boxed_Processor_with_Wraith_Spire_Cooler

http://www.microcenter.com/site/products/amd_bundles.aspx


----------



## Garu

@Hequaqua
I've tried your method without succes







, should I leave my oc as it is or go back to stock?


Guys Im thinking about getting an aftermarket cooler, is it worth upgrading to the Cryorig H7 cooler? Btw my case is only 185(w)mm so I cant use huge coolers and since Im not a pro overclocker I dont trust AIO coolers.

https://www.amazon.com/CRYORIG-Tower-Cooler-Intel-CPUs/dp/B00S7YA5FQ/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1495255245&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=cryoing+h7


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garu*
> 
> @Hequaqua
> I've tried your method without succes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , should I leave my oc as it is or go back to stock?
> 
> 
> Guys Im thinking about getting an aftermarket cooler, is it worth upgrading to the Cryorig H7 cooler? Btw my case is only 185(w)mm so I cant use huge coolers and since Im not a pro overclocker I dont trust AIO coolers.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/CRYORIG-Tower-Cooler-Intel-CPUs/dp/B00S7YA5FQ/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1495255245&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=cryoing+h7


The H7 was a great cooler, it was one of the better budget air coolers i tried.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garu*
> 
> @Hequaqua
> I've tried your method without succes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , should I leave my oc as it is or go back to stock?


You should be fine. Those aren't correct voltages. I imagine with the next bios update, things will start to work there way through. There are a bunch of odd voltages/temp sensors/etc. It's a new platform/chip.

I've had 2 AIO's no issues with either. You just hook the pump up to a head BEFORE you mount it in your case to look for leaks/issues. My 3rd one will be here hopefully Monday.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> Do yourself a favour and either go full custom water-cooling or buy a good air-cooler (anything 120mm+: Noctua, I guess the Dark Rock 3 you mentioned earlier, Scythe Mugen 5 or Thermalright HR-02rb or True Spirit 140 etc. etc.).
> 
> AIO's are just glorified air-coolers, in my book, and only usefull if you lack the space for a decent air cooler or the funds/time for a simple custom loop.
> 
> I've used air, AIO's and custom loops in the past (am2/am3/am3+/Z77 and now am4). The chip runs cool enough on air. The VRM's need airflow, though.


Can't generalize like that. It's not a fair comparison between Nh-d 15 and and CM Seidon 120 or Corsair H80 for instance. Getting a CM Nepton 140xl instead of Mugen3, brought me over 200MHz of OC on my FX 6350 and much more space in the case.without problems with RAM.


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garu*
> 
> @Hequaqua
> I've tried your method without succes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , should I leave my oc as it is or go back to stock?
> 
> 
> Guys Im thinking about getting an aftermarket cooler, is it worth upgrading to the Cryorig H7 cooler? Btw my case is only 185(w)mm so I cant use huge coolers and since Im not a pro overclocker I dont trust AIO coolers.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/CRYORIG-Tower-Cooler-Intel-CPUs/dp/B00S7YA5FQ/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1495255245&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=cryoing+h7


it should be not bad as long you dont get a voltage hungry chip, below is my cryorig H5 temp.
h5 vs h7 is like 2/3 degree difference only from what ive read so far.


----------



## Mega Man

see my below pic, but yay 3.9 stable, on 212x @ 1.4 ( i musta closed the " your stable screen " which if you dont believe me that is fine - i am not done, was close to 4.0 stable yesterday but i an outta time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> I have a MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon and my boot time is awesome.


my titanium is as well.



and i had similar times with my tomahawk ( way way way ) before the titanium was in stock

i have often thought it was just the hardware added to the pc

and after reading the comments that superseded that quote, how many people with this issue are using NVMe i wonder
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> The airflow in my DIYPC Silence is nearly nonexistent without the front door open. I am back to stock speeds without better cooling.
> 
> Speaking of AIOs...I'm seriously considering the new Fractal Design Celsius expandable series. That plus one of the NZXT GPU brackets for a budget CPU+GPU liquid cooling solution?
> 
> 
> 
> Do yourself a favour and either go full custom water-cooling or buy a good air-cooler (anything 120mm+: Noctua, I guess the Dark Rock 3 you mentioned earlier, Scythe Mugen 5 or Thermalright HR-02rb or True Spirit 140 etc. etc.).
> 
> AIO's are just glorified air-coolers, in my book, and only usefull if you lack the space for a decent air cooler or the funds/time for a simple custom loop.
> 
> I've used air, AIO's and custom loops in the past (am2/am3/am3+/Z77 and now am4). The chip runs cool enough on air. The VRM's need airflow, though.
Click to expand...

yes, please x11, yes, 11 when 1-10 are not good enough

that pump does not look powerful enough to squeeze through 2 blocks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> Do yourself a favour and either go full custom water-cooling or buy a good air-cooler (anything 120mm+: Noctua, I guess the Dark Rock 3 you mentioned earlier, Scythe Mugen 5 or Thermalright HR-02rb or True Spirit 140 etc. etc.).
> 
> AIO's are just glorified air-coolers, in my book, and only usefull if you lack the space for a decent air cooler or the funds/time for a simple custom loop.
> 
> I've used air, AIO's and custom loops in the past (am2/am3/am3+/Z77 and now am4). The chip runs cool enough on air. The VRM's need airflow, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't generalize like that. It's not a fair comparison between Nh-d 15 and and CM Seidon 120 or Corsair H80 for instance. Getting a CM Nepton 140xl instead of Mugen3, brought me over 200MHz of OC on my FX 6350 and much more space in the case.without problems with RAM.
Click to expand...

sure we can, and here i will, they are crap with limited ability to be useful ( IE low space requirement in case ) that 140 rad would of been better served with a single tower air cooler, and if it was not, it was either defective, worse junk then the aio, or you have poor air flow.let alone a dual tower air cooler.....


----------



## Tcoppock

Leader board updated


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sure we can, and here i will, they are crap with limited ability to be useful ( IE low space requirement in case ) that 140 rad would of been better served with a single tower air cooler, and if it was not, it was either defective, worse junk then the aio, or you have poor air flow.let alone a dual tower air cooler.....


Im going to agree here. Any AIO older than ~2 years that I have disassembled seems to be clogged with particulates and goo as well as exhibiting pump issues. Sealed units are not the way to go. They need, at minimum, a way to flush the system for it to be worth the money IMHO.

Im going to try to rebuild some of the kits I have laying around that are broken with cheap Chinese DC pumps, hose replacement, tee fittings and fill ports. I have a feeling that they will work better than when they were new.


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Im going to agree here. Any AIO older than ~2 years that I have disassembled seems to be clogged with particulates and goo as well as exhibiting pump issues. Sealed units are not the way to go. They need, at minimum, a way to flush the system for it to be worth the money IMHO.
> 
> Im going to try to rebuild some of the kits I have laying around that are broken with cheap Chinese DC pumps, hose replacement, tee fittings and fill ports. I have a feeling that they will work better than when they were new.


H80i here going well over 2 years. No pump noise. I occasionally hear the spirit of water though.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budgetgamer120*
> 
> H80i here going well over 2 years. No pump noise. I occasionally hear the spirit of water though.


Ive got a square block Corsair H100 that still works, though I suspect that the block is gunked up. Its performance is down considerably under high load conditions. It used to beat one of the 120mm towers I have and now at 100% load it cant keep up with that.

I have a 120mm double thickness Asetek that you had to beat up to get the pump going and the block had a few mm of goo on it. It has been stripped of its pump and electronics and cleaned in prep for rebuild. Just need to find the diameter of the barbs on the block/rad so I can get matching barbs for a pump and tubes that fit.

The CPU blocks look top notch internally TBQH, but the micro-fins are so fine that they clog extremely quick if there is any trace of galvanic corrosion. And seeing that they use copper/aluminum, that is going to happen over time no matter how high the concentration of inhibitors is.


----------



## kzone75

https://valid.x86.fr/gqbqtv https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/2881977


----------



## Hequaqua

Intel Burn Test [email protected] LLC Mode 2 Very High


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Temp was bit high, but this is the warmest part of the day for where my computer is located. Still, I'm sure my [email protected] would have had a much higher temp.


----------



## Spawne32

Wow why were the gflops so low on that test?


----------



## Hequaqua

Heck if I know....they are about that most of the time I run it.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Wow why were the gflops so low on that test?


Looks about right for extreme. I get 38-39 on a quad core Ryzen at 3.6ghz.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Looks about right for extreme. I get 38-39 on a quad core Ryzen at 3.6ghz.


Wow i was getting 130+ on mine. lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Looks about right for extreme. I get 38-39 on a quad core Ryzen at 3.6ghz.


I just did a max(used about 94%+ memory), only did it for one run, takes a while with that much memory. It got about the same 61+. Temp was a max of 63°. That was at [email protected]

____________________________________________________________________________________________________

It's just not worth it the extra voltage and heat to justify the performance.

I did have a issue yesterday though. I was doing some temp testing. I used about 7 tests. It kept crashing on IBT High settings, and a couple of times in [email protected] stock voltage. I would just get a black screen, but the system was still running. A bit odd. I also had something I hadn't seen. A WHEA error. It was a CPU L0 Cache. I read where a lot of people had this because of voltage(mostly on IBT). I didn't get it in RealBench, just IBT. So, I took the stock voltage from 1.240 to 1.250, no issues after than. So, [email protected] voltage is probably not 100% stable across everything.

Here is what temps looked like:


----------



## Tcoppock

@Robenger, may want to check your voltage your validation says 2.24v which is insane.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> @Robenger, may want to check your voltage your validation says 2.24v which is insane.


Where are you seeing that? It says on the CPU-Z Validation 1.417v....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Intel Burn Test [email protected] LLC Mode 2 Very High
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temp was bit high, but this is the warmest part of the day for where my computer is located. Still, I'm sure my [email protected] would have had a much higher temp.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Wow why were the gflops so low on that test?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Heck if I know....they are about that most of the time I run it.


That is normal ibt and not ibt avx a specific set of instructions. (Either is) and imo to old to be useful.

Ibt avx will be near 180










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Looks about right for extreme. I get 38-39 on a quad core Ryzen at 3.6ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> I just did a max(used about 94%+ memory), only did it for one run, takes a while with that much memory. It got about the same 61+. Temp was a max of 63°. That was at [email protected]
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> It's just not worth it the extra voltage and heat to justify the performance.
> 
> I did have a issue yesterday though. I was doing some temp testing. I used about 7 tests. It kept crashing on IBT High settings, and a couple of times in [email protected] stock voltage. I would just get a black screen, but the system was still running. A bit odd. I also had something I hadn't seen. A WHEA error. It was a CPU L0 Cache. I read where a lot of people had this because of voltage(mostly on IBT). I didn't get it in RealBench, just IBT. So, I took the stock voltage from 1.240 to 1.250, no issues after than. So, [email protected] voltage is probably not 100% stable across everything.
> 
> Here is what temps looked like:
Click to expand...

That means with more memory usage you crash. Good indicator of needing more dram volts or imc (cpu/nb or soc volts)


----------



## lanofsong

Hey RYZEN 5 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 22nd - Wednesday 24th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

May 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## Hequaqua

Cool. I'm not sure what the DRAM voltage is at. I know when I installed the NVMe drive, it did push up the SoC voltage though. Like I said, I just raised the core voltage to 1.250v and haven't seen it since.

I'll run it later at Max memory and see what happens. I'm staying at 3.8ghz though.









EDIT: DRAM is at 1.36v under load.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hey RYZEN 5 owners,
> 
> We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 22nd - Wednesday 24th - 12noon EST.
> 
> Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.
> 
> May 2017 Foldathon
> 
> To get started:
> 
> 1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py
> 
> 2.Download the folding program:
> http://folding.stanford.edu/
> 
> Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
> 
> Enter your passkey
> 
> Enter Team OCN number - 37726
> 
> later
> 
> lanofsong


No, please stop spamming our thread monthly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Cool. I'm not sure what the DRAM voltage is at. I know when I installed the NVMe drive, it did push up the SoC voltage though. Like I said, I just raised the core voltage to 1.250v and haven't seen it since.
> 
> I'll run it later at Max memory and see what happens. I'm staying at 3.8ghz though.


Min high max is just the ram it uses. I use custom 12gb (12288) as max usually tells me I ran out of ran and I usually have less then a gig free


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No, please stop spamming our thread monthly.
> Min high max is just the ram it uses. I use custom 12gb (12288) as max usually tells me I ran out of ran and I usually have less then a gig free


Yea, I did just a quick run at max and it was leaving me with 905mb free.


----------



## Tcoppock




----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*


My bad....I was looking at kzone75....duh.









That's just crazy....lol [email protected]?


----------



## KarathKasun

Ive noticed that with the latest BIOS for the MSI B350 boards that SoC voltage scales automatically with DRAM speed now. I get 1.05v at 2666 instead of 0.850v with auto selected.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Ive noticed that with the latest BIOS for the MSI B350 boards that SoC voltage scales automatically with DRAM speed now. I get 1.05v at 2666 instead of 0.850v.


I didn't notice if it raised my SoC voltage when I went from 2666 to 2933. I don't think it did....just from memory. I know it did when I put the new drive in.

Here is a post from earlier, I can't really see it that well...but it looks like it was at the old SoC voltage with the [email protected]:


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I didn't notice if it raised my SoC voltage when I went from 2666 to 2933. I don't think it did....just from memory. I know it did when I put the new drive in.
> 
> Here is a post from earlier, I can't really see it that well...but it looks like it was at the old SoC voltage with the [email protected]:


Its at 0.950v, default is 0.850. You can calculate it out from the wattage values since they are just calculated from voltage anyway.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Its at 0.950v, default is 0.850. You can calculate it out from the wattage values since they are just calculated from voltage anyway.


Probably....too technical for me...lol









I know after I added the NVMe drive it shows 1.044/1.050v at idle, and 1.056v under load.


----------



## Jethrodood

Hey guys.

Been playing with 1500x on a MSI mortar mini atx. Currently stable at 3.77 1.27v , 4x4gb Corsair Vengeance LPX @ 2667 14 16 16 16 44. 1.35v

I do Have some flare x 2400 2x8gb but the corsair ram is more stable. Can boot @ 2933 16 15 15 15 39 with the flare x but its hit and miss. Stable when it boots. Only works with ryzen master because of the lack of SOC volt adj in bios.

Looking forward to bios updates!

MSI command center does not work at all! Win 10pro. EDIT 3.0.0.21 works perfect!


----------



## Hequaqua

@Mega Man

I used your memory settings. I probably could have taken it a bit higher. I started it and left though...lol

[email protected] Core
2933mhz DRAM @1.370v(12288mb used)
SoC voltage at the current stock settings(1.044/1.050 Idle/1.056 Load)

I didn't have any issues. I do have a question about the L0 Cache error though. I know you said perhaps the DRAM/SoC/Core voltage could cause that. My question is could DRAM timings cause them too? I'm asking because I believe that unstable timings can cause prime95 to drop threads.

Here is what HWiNFO looked like:


----------



## Spawne32

Wasn't particularly impressed with the Bequiet Dark Rock 3's performance over the past week. Havent gone much below 40c idle and still pegging close to 70c even at 1.25v. Decided to order up a thermalright (tried and true, always loved them) Spirit 140 power with MASSIVE 8mm heatpipes. A thinner style heatsink, but much taller and is rated at 360watt TDP. From the reviews it averages about 6c lower than the bequiet products. Bequiets got some beautiful designs but for some reason their performance is much lower than all the other brands. I do love their fans though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> @Mega Man
> 
> I used your memory settings. I probably could have taken it a bit higher. I started it and left though...lol
> 
> [email protected] Core
> 2933mhz DRAM @1.370v(12288mb used)
> SoC voltage at the current stock settings(1.044/1.050 Idle/1.056 Load)
> 
> I didn't have any issues. I do have a question about the L0 Cache error though. I know you said perhaps the DRAM/SoC/Core voltage could cause that. My question is could DRAM timings cause them too? I'm asking because I believe that unstable timings can cause prime95 to drop threads.
> 
> Here is what HWiNFO looked like:


That appears to be the non AVX version of IBT , you might want to try the one in op of the Vishera thread -

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club#post_18427668

Careful though , it will make a lot more heat.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> That appears to be the non AVX version of IBT , you might want to try the one in op of the Vishera thread -
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club#post_18427668
> 
> Careful though , it will make a lot more heat.


On the R5 1400 it nets a ~3 degree increase at 3.6/1.2v and about 10% more power draw. Could be substantial if you are at the upper bounds of your cooling solution.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> @Mega Man
> 
> I used your memory settings. I probably could have taken it a bit higher. I started it and left though...lol
> 
> [email protected] Core
> 2933mhz DRAM @1.370v(12288mb used)
> SoC voltage at the current stock settings(1.044/1.050 Idle/1.056 Load)
> 
> I didn't have any issues. I do have a question about the L0 Cache error though. I know you said perhaps the DRAM/SoC/Core voltage could cause that. My question is could DRAM timings cause them too? I'm asking because I believe that unstable timings can cause prime95 to drop threads.
> 
> Here is what HWiNFO looked like:


its possible

ryzen is too new for anyone to know everything, but ime it is an instability which is usually able to be overcame from adding volts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> @Mega Man
> 
> I used your memory settings. I probably could have taken it a bit higher. I started it and left though...lol
> 
> [email protected] Core
> 2933mhz DRAM @1.370v(12288mb used)
> SoC voltage at the current stock settings(1.044/1.050 Idle/1.056 Load)
> 
> I didn't have any issues. I do have a question about the L0 Cache error though. I know you said perhaps the DRAM/SoC/Core voltage could cause that. My question is could DRAM timings cause them too? I'm asking because I believe that unstable timings can cause prime95 to drop threads.
> 
> Here is what HWiNFO looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That appears to be the non AVX version of IBT , you might want to try the one in op of the Vishera thread -
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club#post_18427668
> 
> Careful though , it will make a lot more heat.
Click to expand...

this is also true fyi look at the gflops


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> I have a MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon and my boot time is awesome.


11.9s here, cant complain


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Wasn't particularly impressed with the Bequiet Dark Rock 3's performance over the past week. Havent gone much below 40c idle and still pegging close to 70c even at 1.25v. Decided to order up a thermalright (tried and true, always loved them) Spirit 140 power with MASSIVE 8mm heatpipes. A thinner style heatsink, but much taller and is rated at 360watt TDP. From the reviews it averages about 6c lower than the bequiet products. Bequiets got some beautiful designs but for some reason their performance is much lower than all the other brands. I do love their fans though.


Odd. Let me know how the TS 140 works out for you when you get it. Mine cools my 1600X just fine at an all core 3.8 @ 1.3125. I haven't seen a Tdie past 60C, yet.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> Odd. Let me know how the TS 140 works out for you when you get it. Mine cools my 1600X just fine at an all core 3.8 @ 1.3125. I haven't seen a Tdie past 60C, yet.


It has an odd mounting position on the AMD bracket, while it should be pointing towards the exhaust fan, theres no way to mount it that direction like it would on an intel socket. That was the biggest disappointment cus the fan is just blowing at the bottom of the case. lol Least the TR will point right at the exhaust fan for a good cross breeze.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> its possible
> 
> ryzen is too new for anyone to know everything, but ime it is an instability which is usually able to be overcame from adding volts.
> this is also true fyi look at the gflops


I'm not going to worry about it really. IBT is the ONLY program I've had to adjust voltage for. It's not like I'm going to be running it like a game or video encoding. AVX/Linpack whatever...lol

I'm going to leave the voltage where it's at 1.25v/Core and 1.370/DRAM.....if I start to get crashes is anything else, then I'll re-visit IBT.


----------



## Mega Man

sigh.

ill start with stability is subjective. that said. best quote ever on stability which is as true and valid today as then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blakmumba;13120663*
> I seriously question the need for all this 24hr testing going on your brand new CPU, I see numerous cases here of guys bragging about their 24hr stress testing, or saying someones overclock is not stable because they haven't benched for 24 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> How much experience have you had with overclocking? This attitude is generally reserved for amateur overclockers who have never had corrupted data.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A stress test is running all of your CPU cores flat out for however long you run the test, unless of course a core drops out because your overclock is unstable, I see the need for short term testing say an hour or maybe 2, because it won't take that long for an unstable overclock to show itself, but 24hrs in my opinion is not necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confused. The error is not found because the CPU is at 100%. A major error, or more likely, many tiny irrecoverable errors, happen at any % of CPU usage. The programs are designed to find inconsistencies as fast as possible, utilizing all resources available to determine the stability. Its not lets see how hard we can squeeze your CPU till it breaks. Is it stressful? Sure, is the stress that causes error? No, that would be instability or heat. Another good way to test your cooling solution too I might add.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a thing on this planet designed to last forever, your precious CPU included when companies like Intel and AMD, guarantee their CPUs for 3 yr warranty time period, they're confident their CPUs will actually go past that time period, however that calculation is based on 3 yrs and beyond of normal use.
> 
> They know their CPUs are capable of lasting under normal spec'd use longer than the 3 yrs or they would not warranty them that long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure why this is even here. This has nothing to do with stability testing, unless you are assuming that all CPUs that are brand new should not be tested @ stock settings? Which a CPU should be tested to ensure its not defective. Rare, but it can happen.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the cold hard fact is that overclocking your CPU will shorten its lifespan, but we accept that for the additional speed we gain, most of us will replace that cpu with an upgrade before is life expectancy arrives anyway, so taking it out of specifications is acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with stability testing. Its about error prevention.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> However that's with normal day to day use, surfing the web, audio and video editing and converting, gaming, office documentation Etc, and though serious bench stress testing is necessary to achieve a stable overclock, what damage does stress testing over a 24 hr time period and beyond, actually do to shorten the lifespan of your new CPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you even overclock then?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For example if you stress test your new quad core CPU for 24hrs, and all 4 cores are running at 100% for 24 hrs, how much normal daily processing is lost, because no daily application uses all 4 cores at 100% for 24hrs, so at least think about that when you overclock your CPU, and use at least some kind of wisdom in your stress testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again its not the stress that creates the error, its stress that finds the error. Errors can occur with as little as 1% core usage. The alternative is to use your computer until one day, your boot sector is corrupted, and Windows 7 repair, can't fix the files as the damage has occurred widespread through your file-system. At this point you are even lucky to recover data off the hard drive. Assuming you are still not using an unstable overclock, recovering data, will most likely keep it corrupt/re-corrupt it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you don't think you're adding to shortening the life of your CPU, you're wrong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stress testing your CPU, if its adequately cooled, is not shortening your hardwares life, its the extra voltage/clock cycles from the overclock if anything. It sounds like you have a ton still to learn / grasp and thats okay. Overclocking has many useful applications, such as a technical server upgrade, gaming, scientific calculations, protein folding, etc. Many of those demand stability for personal and professional reasons. Folding requires 100% accurate data, or its wasteful time for both the user and server, which anyday can provide a cure to cancer (hopefully.) A non tested overclock in that field is extremely frowned upon by many people who dedicate entire machines to just folding.
> 
> I am not saying you have to stress test your CPU, or it will die and kill everything in your computer, but you are not going to convince anyone who knows what they are doing that its a waste of time.
> 
> I don't get why people are ever against having a fully stable system? It takes about a day if you actually have good settings. Maybe apathy or general laziness, but still, it will create so many headaches in the long run trying to figure out why the computer just doesn't want to work today.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hequaqua

Subjective is the key word in all of it.

You could run IBT/prime95/OCCT or whatever other stress test you wanted, for as long as you wanted. Then, start RealBench/Aida64 or whatever other stress test/program you wanted, and have a system crash within minutes.

Don't get me wrong, I do believe in stress testing...to a point. I mean, I've passed everything that I've ran. There is no "all-in-one" solution. If you can crash with 1% usage or 100% usage, then it's a bit of a moot point. Sure, they(stress test) can flush out errors, but none of them 100% foolproof. If they were, we wouldn't need to run IBT(AVX/Lin), prime95, Adia64, OCCT, RealBench, and any other ones you can think of. I mean, let's just take IBT for instance. If you pass at Standard is say's to try a higher setting, even though it say's your system is stable.

Some people never run any of them, overclock, and have never had a issue with corrupted data or crashes once they "think" they've found their stable OC.

I mean, by all means, if passing IBT with 90%+ Ram usage for 20/30/40/50+ runs it what it takes to make you think it's stable...have at it.

With that said, I may have a issue this afternoon with something...who knows? I don't, and I don't think anyone else does either.









As we both have agreed, it's subjective.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Personally I don't believe in those torture test or much of benchmarking. Stress test only as part of troubleshooting and benchmark only to have rough picture of what some OC changes are bringing. (or taking away). Roughly, because no benchmark can encompass all the programs/games. I have some SW/programs that can load up system almost or just as much as any stress test can generate.
I have been OCing everything in sight for may years, all the way since Atari and never noticed any deterioration of processors and a lot of time programs were doing a lot of crunching for hours at a time. Important thing is to keep voltages as close to manufacturer's max specs and cool everything properly.


----------



## Hequaqua

Yea, like most say, it's pretty subjective.









I really haven't had any issues either, but I'm always open to test things......









_________________________________________________________________________________________________

@Mega Man

For my piece of mind, more than yours....

Here IBT AVX with the same exact settings as my earlier post:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







_________________________________________________________________________________________________

On another note....got my new cooler today, but no AM4 bracket. I've put a call into tech support, have no idea when I'll get it.









Glad I didn't tear anything down this morning though....lol


----------



## Mega Man

Gl man. I an waiting till I can get my monoblock. If not soon though I may just buy a block. Really wish i could just block the board and cpu separately. I prefer that way anywho....i am moot a fan of monoblocks


----------



## Hequaqua

If I had the time/money I would do a custom loop of some sort. I've had good luck with just HSF set-up's as well. As far as AIO's go, if you put some decent fans on them....they work quite well for what they are designed for. Ryzen doesn't really require much cooling above stock in my opinion. Again, cooling is like stress testing, it's all subjective I guess.

What parts are you looking at exactly? I do find custom water cooling very interesting.


----------



## Mega Man

i like to cool the board ( vrms ) and cpu


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> After reading this thread, I'm glad I'm returning my 1600...
> 
> Best I could do is 3.817 stable at 1.428 voltage lol.... Still only using the hyper 212 evo, but doesn't explain the poor performance.
> 
> I'm getting a new chip tomorrow (Friday) so hopefully I can get more reliable settings...


What motherboard? I've heard some MSI boards have terrible Vdroop and need high voltage to OC.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> What motherboard? I've heard some MSI boards have terrible Vdroop and need high voltage to OC.


Yeh ive been hearing they are notorious lately for cheap components.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Yeh ive been hearing they are notorious lately for cheap components.


That's just a 3 phase, no surprise there if it overclocks poorly. My Mortar Arctic (4+2 phase) is either really bad or I didn't do well on the silicon lottery. I've heard from some other reddit users that the Mortar and Mortar arctic are notorious for needed more voltage for 3.8-3.9 overclocks.

It's disappointing, the lack of better mATX boards. I was impatient but I wanted to get rid of my 7600K while it still had value.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> What motherboard? I've heard some MSI boards have terrible Vdroop and need high voltage to OC.


I got the gigabyte ab350 gaming (rev 1.0), I'm thinking I might invest in a better motherboard tbh...

Any suggestions ?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I got the gigabyte ab350 gaming (rev 1.0), I'm thinking I might invest in a better motherboard tbh...
> 
> Any suggestions ?


That motherboard is probably fine, especially for a Ryzen 5. Rule of thumb with Ryzen has been showing that a 4+2 phase should overclock a 1600 or 1600x to 3.9 just fine. Quality of VRM's is questionable with some MSI boards.


----------



## weyburn

Good to know, thanks.

Could ram timing/frequency effect ryzens stability ? Cuz I am able to run my ram at 3200 at 1.35v, but I'm wondering if it would be better to run it at lower speeds/volts, or increase volts or what....


----------



## Hequaqua

I have 3 MSI boards:

Z77-G43 has no issues with the i5-3470 on it(actually can be OC'd by the multiplier to 3.8(I believe the base is 3.2/3.6 Turbo)
Z87-G45 has no issues with the i7-4770k up to 4.6ghz
X370 Krait Gaming, a few issues not related to OC'ing really.

Ryzen seems to need more voltage that one would expect when going over 3.8ghz, in my opinion.

I've had the voltage to 1.5v for short periods of time. No issues with the board really, no melting/overheating/blowing up/catching on fire.....lol









I've had good luck with all three boards.









I mean, I'm at 3.8-3.825ghz daily with 1.25v.

Most boards have lemons, those are the one we hear about. If you buy something that works as expected you don't say much. Have something go wrong, and you will tell anybody that will listen.***

I'm very happy with my purchases over time....3 MSI boards, 2 MSI GPU's, not a single issue(as far as OC'ing).









***When I say "you" I mean a end-user, no one in particular btw.


----------



## KarathKasun

The 3 phase or faked six (3x2) phase boards are fine for the quads. For the hex cores you need a pretty stout 4 phase board or an actual 6 phase.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> The 3 phase or faked six (3x2) phase boards are fine for the quads. For the hex cores you need a pretty stout 4 phase board or an actual 6 phase.


watch this one


----------



## weyburn

how do you know which boards are 4+2 or 6 phase or what ever?

My GA-AB350 Gaming rev.10) is 7+1 Phase, so isn't that better than a 6 phase?

edit:

Also, Which one of these would be better?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> how do you know which boards are 4+2 or 6 phase or what ever? also what is the GA-AB350 Gaming rev.10) ? if anyone knows


https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> how do you know which boards are 4+2 or 6 phase or what ever?
> 
> My GA-AB350 Gaming rev.10) is 7+1 Phase, so isn't that better than a 6 phase?
> 
> edit:
> 
> Also, Which one of these would be better?


That is a 4+3 board. And Giga has some pretty bad VRMs on the B350 boards. Some only have heatsinks on half of the FETs AFAIK.

Also, All Giga B350 boards are 4+3.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> That is a 4+3 board. And Giga has some pretty bad VRMs on the B350 boards. Some only have heatsinks on half of the FETs AFAIK.


why would the site put 7+1 then?

do you know any good priced 6 phase board?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> why would the site put 7+1 then?
> 
> do you know any good priced 6 phase board?


I hate to recommend MSI, but the MSI B350 Krait and Pro Carbon have the best VRM's on a B350 board if you want the best at that price range.

All B350 boards are... (from worst to best AFAIK) 3+2, (3x2)+3, 4+2, 4+3, (4x2)+2. The only true 6 phase boards are X370 at the moment. The boards with ?+3 or more are really only useful for the APU's when they launch. The second number is for the SoC voltage regulator which will also feed the integrated graphics.

Why do they list it like that? Because its technically not a lie. 4+3=7 CPU phases + 1 DDR phase. Its just marketing math.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> why would the site put 7+1 then?
> 
> do you know any good priced 6 phase board?


Marketing Gimmick. Sometimes you can count those gray/black cube shape things (chokes) but lately ASRock has been cheating that so you have to watch out.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Marketing Gimmick. Sometimes you can count those gray/black cube shape things (chokes) but lately ASRock has been cheating that so you have to watch out.


Nah, on that board there are technically 7 CPU phases (4+3). They just are not using the standard phase nomenclature, they are adding all CPU phases together and adding +1 to the end of that for the DDR VRM. Really shady practice, but nothing like reporting a 3x2 as a 6.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I hate to recommend MSI, but the MSI B350 Krait and Pro Carbon have the best VRM's on a B350 board if you want the best at that price range.
> 
> All B350 boards are... (from worst to best AFAIK) 3+2, (3x2)+3, 4+2, 4+3, (4x2)+2. The only true 6 phase boards are X370 at the moment. The boards with ?+3 or more are really only useful for the APU's when they launch. The second number is for the SoC voltage regulator which will also feed the integrated graphics.


Would the MSI X370 SLI PLUS be a better choice than those B350 boards? Because it's the same price as those two recommendations, and it has the same phases as you suggested. Essentailly, shouldn't the X370 be better than a B350?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Would the MSI X370 SLI PLUS be a better choice than those B350 boards? Because it's the same price as those two recommendations, and it has the same phases as you suggested. Essentailly, shouldn't the X370 be better than a B350?


X370 boards offer more features than the B350 boards. Some of the X370 boards also have more features within the bios AFAIK.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Would the MSI X370 SLI PLUS be a better choice than those B350 boards? Because it's the same price as those two recommendations, and it has the same phases as you suggested. Essentailly, shouldn't the X370 be better than a B350?


If its the same price, I would go X370. It gets you an extra x16 slot if you want CF/SLI at some point or if you want to use a high end storage/network card at some point.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> If its the same price, I would go X370. It gets you an extra x16 slot if you want CF/SLI at some point or if you want to use a high end storage/network card at some point.


Awesome, thanks a lot for your help!

One more question, I was looking at MSI's websites on the different boards, and the b350 krait they talk about how it's gaming orientated, would there be any real differences between those boards in performance?

The x370 says:
GAMING CERTIFIED: 24-hour on- and offline game and motherboard testing by eSports players

b350 Krait says:
Audio Boost: Reward your ears with studio grade sound quality for the most immersive gaming experience
GAMING LAN with LAN Protect: The best online gaming experience with lowest latency and bandwidth management
GAMING CERTIFIED: 24-hour on- and offline game and motherboard testing by eSports players

Would there be a reason to go with the krait instead? Or is that more likely just marketing schemes?


----------



## Hequaqua

Like @KarathKasun said....X370 offers more features. All of the MSI boards have the same VRM's, except for the Titanium.

I have X370 Krait and love it. Other than slow boot times(not that slow....but slower than most), and some memory issues that have been addressed by bios updates, it's worked very well for me. The reason I went MSI was because I've had good luck with their products, and I was more familiar with the bios layout coming from the Z87 board.

A lot of people don't care for the graphics on the board....that was another reason I got it. I love the black and white theme. I was tired of red. lol









_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

On a different subject. Since I'm waiting on the other mounting bracket for the new AIO. I decided to throw the fans that came with the new unit on the Lepa that I have. I would have to say, I'm pretty impressed with them. They keep the CPU a bit cooler and run about 300 rpms less than the Gentle Typhoons I had on there. They are just a little louder, but then again, every fan I've ever owned has been louder than the GT's.

Here is IBT AVX with the same settings as yesterday:



About 2°C cooler.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Like @KarathKasun said....X370 offers more features. All of the MSI boards have the same VRM's, except for the Titanium.


based on the thing, the b350's are 4 phase, except for b350 pro carbon, but based on KarathKasun's suggestion above I'm assuming hte b350 krait is also 4x2+2?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> based on the thing, the b350's are 4 phase, except for b350 pro carbon, but based on KarathKasun's suggestion above I'm assuming hte b350 krait is also 4x2+2?


Ah...yes...they don't have the B350 Krait listed in that chart.

Based on a quick look, it should be a 4+2 VRM set-up.

EDIT: I based this looking at the VRM's on the X370/B350 on MSI. I could be wrong though...wouldn't be the first time...lol


----------



## Spawne32

TR true spirit 140 power edition blew the dark rock 3 out of the water by about 6c lol testing more now


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Nah, on that board there are technically 7 CPU phases (4+3). They just are not using the standard phase nomenclature, they are adding all CPU phases together and adding +1 to the end of that for the DDR VRM. Really shady practice, but nothing like reporting a 3x2 as a 6.


The CPU phases are actually just 4, the other 3 are for the SoC (which barely uses any real power), makes you wonder why they don't do 5 for the cpu and 2 for the SoC.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> TR true spirit 140 power edition blew the dark rock 3 out of the water by about 6c lol testing more now


At half the cost, too, right? How's the fan noise in comparison?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> At half the cost, too, right? How's the fan noise in comparison?


The bequiet fan was equally as quiet, was a 140mm as well. This one seems to be running about 850rpm at idle, in the high 20c's. Couple degrees above room temperature.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> TR true spirit 140 power edition blew the dark rock 3 out of the water by about 6c lol testing more now


----------



## 1033ruben

yes hello to all of my fellow ryzen owners i have but one question, u see about a month back i built my ryzen rig it consists of a ryzen 5 1600 cpu, asus x370 crosshair hero VI, 16 gb corsair vengence lpx 3000mhz , so my question is what is the max voltage that can be applied to the cpu, because as of now i have it set to 1.45 @4.1ghz LLC is set at 2 so it goes up to 1.461 even to 1.50 , is this to much or am i okay im super stable as temps never go higher than 70 C after 2 hr run of real bench. i am under custom water on an open test bench. so any help would be great.
THANKS IN ADVANCE
RUBEN


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> The CPU phases are actually just 4, the other 3 are for the SoC (which barely uses any real power), makes you wonder why they don't do 5 for the cpu and 2 for the SoC.


Technically they both power the CPU silicon, so they can say its a 7 phase VRM in marketing speak without it being an outright lie.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Awesome, thanks a lot for your help!
> 
> One more question, I was looking at MSI's websites on the different boards, and the b350 krait they talk about how it's gaming orientated, would there be any real differences between those boards in performance?
> 
> The x370 says:
> GAMING CERTIFIED: 24-hour on- and offline game and motherboard testing by eSports players
> 
> b350 Krait says:
> Audio Boost: Reward your ears with studio grade sound quality for the most immersive gaming experience
> GAMING LAN with LAN Protect: The best online gaming experience with lowest latency and bandwidth management
> GAMING CERTIFIED: 24-hour on- and offline game and motherboard testing by eSports players
> 
> Would there be a reason to go with the krait instead? Or is that more likely just marketing schemes?


AFAIK, they are the same board with minor differences in colors and marketing approach.

The B350 Krait and X370 Gaming Plus look to be identical as far as audio/lan chipset. X370 has more SATA ports and can do x8/x8 crossfire.
B350 Gaming Pro Carbon has better on-board audio and ethernet than either of the two above, but has the same restrictions as the B350 Krait. Things like only 4 SATA connections and no x8/x8 mode for crossfire.

Raw performance wise, they all have the same VRM configuration from what I can see. UEFI should be about the same as well. So they should all have very similar if not exactly the same performance.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1033ruben*
> 
> yes hello to all of my fellow ryzen owners i have but one question, u see about a month back i built my ryzen rig it consists of a ryzen 5 1600 cpu, asus x370 crosshair hero VI, 16 gb corsair vengence lpx 3000mhz , so my question is what is the max voltage that can be applied to the cpu, because as of now i have it set to 1.45 @4.1ghz LLC is set at 2 so it goes up to 1.461 even to 1.50 , is this to much or am i okay im super stable as temps never go higher than 70 C after 2 hr run of real bench. i am under custom water on an open test bench. so any help would be great.
> THANKS IN ADVANCE
> RUBEN


If you are keeping it very cool, something like under 60c, it should be fine. AMD has noted that voltage above 1.425 can drastically reduce the life of the chip. You are probably safer dropping down to 4000 and shaving a good chunk off of the voltage. The last 100mhz on Ryzen usually takes a significant bump in voltage, I would not be surprised if you could drop to the point where the max voltage is 1.425v @ 4ghz.


----------



## 1033ruben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> If you are keeping it very cool, something like under 60c, it should be fine. AMD has noted that voltage above 1.425 can drastically reduce the life of the chip. You are probably safer dropping down to 4000 and shaving a good chunk off of the voltage. The last 100mhz on Ryzen usually takes a significant bump in voltage, I would not be surprised if you could drop to the point where the max voltage is 1.425v @ 4ghz.


Thank you for your quick reply but that doesnt answer my question what i would like to know is what is the maximum allowed cpu voltage (vcore) for the 1600?
THANKS AGAIN IN ADVANCE
RUBEN


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1033ruben*
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply but that doesnt answer my question what i would like to know is what is the maximum allowed cpu voltage (vcore) for the 1600?
> THANKS AGAIN IN ADVANCE
> RUBEN


You can set it to whatever you want but 1.425 is the max recommended by AMD.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> What motherboard? I've heard some MSI boards have terrible Vdroop and need high voltage to OC.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh ive been hearing they are notorious lately for cheap components.
Click to expand...

they are not cheap, and by far one of the best mobo is a mis (the titanium) bios support has been amazing frankly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I got the gigabyte ab350 gaming (rev 1.0), I'm thinking I might invest in a better motherboard tbh...
> 
> Any suggestions ?
> 
> 
> 
> That motherboard is probably fine, especially for a Ryzen 5. Rule of thumb with Ryzen has been showing that a 4+2 phase should overclock a 1600 or 1600x to 3.9 just fine. Quality of VRM's is questionable with some MSI boards.
Click to expand...

No. The vrms are fine. The vrms shouldn't be pushed to the bleeding edge but realistically nothing in the ryzen platform can, esp the not released yet apus which is really the target for the b350s

Can you show me another motherboard with vrms as cool as the titanium? I pushed over 1.4 on mine and was less then 50c iirc no fan on them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> If its the same price, I would go X370. It gets you an extra x16 slot if you want CF/SLI at some point or if you want to use a high end storage/network card at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks a lot for your help!
> 
> One more question, I was looking at MSI's websites on the different boards, and the b350 krait they talk about how it's gaming orientated, would there be any real differences between those boards in performance?
> 
> The x370 says:
> GAMING CERTIFIED: 24-hour on- and offline game and motherboard testing by eSports players
> 
> b350 Krait says:
> Audio Boost: Reward your ears with studio grade sound quality for the most immersive gaming experience
> GAMING LAN with LAN Protect: The best online gaming experience with lowest latency and bandwidth management
> GAMING CERTIFIED: 24-hour on- and offline game and motherboard testing by eSports players
> 
> Would there be a reason to go with the krait instead? Or is that more likely just marketing schemes?
Click to expand...

It has always been this way with all mobos, the vrms that is.

New rule for you. All products marked gaming are all marketing does. Not one, and i mean one that I have seen that is "gaming" is worth while based on that

Mobos are a bit different then most ( gaming mice, gaming headsets. Gaming keyboards which are all trash )

Mobos can be good but you need to look at the features not the gimmicks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1033ruben*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> If you are keeping it very cool, something like under 60c, it should be fine. AMD has noted that voltage above 1.425 can drastically reduce the life of the chip. You are probably safer dropping down to 4000 and shaving a good chunk off of the voltage. The last 100mhz on Ryzen usually takes a significant bump in voltage, I would not be surprised if you could drop to the point where the max voltage is 1.425v @ 4ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply but that doesnt answer my question what i would like to know is what is the maximum allowed cpu voltage (vcore) for the 1600?
> THANKS AGAIN IN ADVANCE
> RUBEN
Click to expand...

Try reading it again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1033ruben*
> 
> yes hello to all of my fellow ryzen owners i have but one question, u see about a month back i built my ryzen rig it consists of a ryzen 5 1600 cpu, asus x370 crosshair hero VI, 16 gb corsair vengence lpx 3000mhz , so my question is what is the max voltage that can be applied to the cpu, because as of now i have it set to 1.45 @4.1ghz LLC is set at 2 so it goes up to 1.461 even to 1.50 , is this to much or am i okay im super stable as temps never go higher than 70 C after 2 hr run of real bench. i am under custom water on an open test bench. so any help would be great.
> THANKS IN ADVANCE
> RUBEN
> 
> 
> 
> If you are keeping it very cool, something like under 60c, it should be fine. *AMD has noted that voltage above 1.425* can drastically reduce the life of the chip. You are probably safer dropping down to 4000 and shaving a good chunk off of the voltage. The last 100mhz on Ryzen usually takes a significant bump in voltage, I would not be surprised if you could drop to the point where the max voltage is 1.425v @ 4ghz.
Click to expand...


----------



## weyburn

sorry for bugging you guys about MOBO's so much, but currently ASROCK X370 Killer SLI is on sale at newegg for essentially $125 if you include the rebate....would that be better than the MSI X370 SLI Plus? Or would it be the same performance?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> sorry for bugging you guys about MOBO's so much, but currently ASROCK X370 Killer SLI is on sale at newegg for essentially $125 if you include the rebate....would that be better than the MSI X370 SLI Plus? Or would it be the same performance?


ASRock has a better board, but you would have to check with others on the state of their Ryzen UEFI. Honestly, ASRock has been the brand to beat for design/price this time around. Although it seems their UEFI has had a rocky start.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> ASRock has a better board, but you would have to check with others on the state of their Ryzen UEFI. Honestly, ASRock has been the brand to beat for design/price this time around. Although it seems their UEFI has had a rocky start.


so sticking with the MSI is still a good choice?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1033ruben*
> 
> Thank you for your quick reply but that doesnt answer my question what i would like to know is what is the maximum allowed cpu voltage (vcore) for the 1600?
> THANKS AGAIN IN ADVANCE
> RUBEN


Stay below 1.4 for long term use. It's that simple.


----------



## Hequaqua

OK...I just ran into something a bit odd. Was wondering if anyone could test this....

I booted to the bios and disabled SMT(threading). It rebooted to the desktop. I then started The Division. I wanted to see if performance was hurt/helped by SMT. Well, one would think that since this is a 6c/12t cpu, with SMT disabled I would have just 6 threads showing up. It shows 8.









Maybe it's just me...lol Here is a screen shot showing 8 threads:



HWiNFO showed 6 cores/8 threads as well.


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> sorry for bugging you guys about MOBO's so much, but currently ASROCK X370 Killer SLI is on sale at newegg for essentially $125 if you include the rebate....would that be better than the MSI X370 SLI Plus? Or would it be the same performance?


I don't know if this helps your decision or not, but the Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 Hynix boots at 2933 on stock no prob on the SLI; though this might be mute with the new Agesa update that is supposed to fix a TON of ram. I've got the SLI 370, and am satisfied with it.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> OK...I just ran into something a bit odd. Was wondering if anyone could test this....
> 
> I booted to the bios and disabled SMT(threading). It rebooted to the desktop. I then started The Division. I wanted to see if performance was hurt/helped by SMT. Well, one would think that since this is a 6c/12t cpu, with SMT disabled I would have just 6 threads showing up. It shows 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me...lol Here is a screen shot showing 8 threads:
> 
> 
> 
> HWiNFO showed 6 cores/8 threads as well.


Did it pass a stability test?


----------



## 1033ruben

1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You can set it to whatever you want but 1.425 is the max recommended by AMD.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Stay below 1.4 for long term use. It's that simple.


Huh thats funny you want to know why, well i just updated to the latest bios the 1202 for my Crosshair Hero VI and at default settings the vid in hwmonitor shows up as 1.550 and the actual vcore is at 1.468 according to cpu-z and hwmonitor in the bios as well if i let just sit there in the bios it flucuates a bit lower to 1.45 but most of the time it sits at 1.468. what do u guys/gals think bout that?
THANKS IN ADVANCE
RUBEN


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Did it pass a stability test?


I never ran that....I was just trying to test in-game to see if it made a difference.

EDIT: Just did 15 runs(AVX) @ High SMT Disabled


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> I don't know if this helps your decision or not, but the Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200 Hynix boots at 2933 on stock no prob on the SLI; though this might be mute with the new Agesa update that is supposed to fix a TON of ram. I've got the SLI 370, and am satisfied with it.


Cool well I think I'll just stick with it then. And I got some good bdie ram that I've got to 3200 without problems on my previous board so I don't really worry about that


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1033ruben*
> 
> 1
> 
> Huh thats funny you want to know why, well i just updated to the latest bios the 1202 for my Crosshair Hero VI and at default settings the vid in hwmonitor shows up as 1.550 and the actual vcore is at 1.468 according to cpu-z and hwmonitor in the bios as well if i let just sit there in the bios it flucuates a bit lower to 1.45 but most of the time it sits at 1.468. what do u guys/gals think bout that?
> THANKS IN ADVANCE
> RUBEN


First, 1.55v is an erroneous reading caused by the on die voltage regulator being in bypass/override mode. You need to clear the CMOS to get 'defaults'.

Also, if you go from OC to 'default' without powering down you can get stuck with oddball 'default' values. I think the SMC is not re-enabling properly with a warm boot.


----------



## 1033ruben

`okay th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> First, 1.55v is an erroneous reading caused by the on die voltage regulator being in bypass/override mode. You need to clear the CMOS to get 'defaults'.
> 
> Also, if you go from OC to 'default' without powering down you can get stuck with oddball 'default' values. I think the SMC is not re-enabling properly with a warm boot.


okay thanks will try later tonight will post back here with results.
THANKS
RUBEN


----------



## weyburn

same issue happened with me for the hwmonitor, but idc in the end, i'd rather just use the consistent cpu-z and not worrying about fixing hwmonitor lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Well...I got my new AIO installed. I just ran IBT AVX w/12288mb of RAM. I'm not sure why the very first run was so slow. I was in the bios earlier today, I think I lowered the DRAM voltage. This was just a quick run anyway.

Have to say....not too bad. Temps were just a tad lower than the Lepa I had on there.

A couple of things to note though:

Pump runs about 500rpm slower than the Lepa
Stock fans were used(they also run about 300rpms slower than the Gentle Typhoons)
Stock thermal paste

I bought this on Amazon, and I stated earlier it did not have the bracket for AM4 in it. I emailed support, and they wanted me to buy a bracket.







I told them at $99.00 they should send me one. I also told them I would contact Amazon about it. I did. Amazon gave me a 20% discount, returned back to my credit card. Deepcool in the meantime, emailed me a code for 95% off the price of the bracket. So, I ended up paying around $79.00.









I love the look, and the pump is silent. You actually have to put your ear up to it to even hear it. The fans aren't too shabby for stock fans.

Here are a couple quick shots of it installed(there are a few more in my sig(Kyanite folder):

Deepcool Captain EX 240 White:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Here was the run of IBT AVX(the time on the last was because I forgot to turn of the screensaver, it started with about 2 minutes left in the run)










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'll probably at least put some better TIM on there in the next few days, for now, I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well...I got my new AIO installed. I just ran IBT AVX w/12288mb of RAM. I'm not sure why the very first run was so slow. I was in the bios earlier today, I think I lowered the DRAM voltage. This was just a quick run anyway.
> 
> Have to say....not too bad. Temps were just a tad lower than the Lepa I had on there.
> 
> A couple of things to note though:
> 
> Pump runs about 500rpm slower than the Lepa
> Stock fans were used(they also run about 300rpms slower than the Gentle Typhoons)
> Stock thermal paste
> 
> I bought this on Amazon, and I stated earlier it did not have the bracket for AM4 in it. I emailed support, and they wanted me to buy a bracket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told them at $99.00 they should send me one. I also told them I would contact Amazon about it. I did. Amazon gave me a 20% discount, returned back to my credit card. Deepcool in the meantime, emailed me a code for 95% off the price of the bracket. So, I ended up paying around $79.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look, and the pump is silent. You actually have to put your ear up to it to even hear it. The fans aren't too shabby for stock fans.
> 
> Here are a couple quick shots of it installed(there are a few more in my sig(Kyanite folder):
> 
> Deepcool Captain EX 240 White:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was the run of IBT AVX(the time on the last was because I forgot to turn of the screensaver, it started with about 2 minutes left in the run)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably at least put some better TIM on there in the next few days, for now, I'm pretty happy with it.


looks good, i might invest in one in the near future


----------



## Hequaqua

Thanks.....I'm glad I found a pretty much all white one.

It seems to perform pretty good for stock TIM on there. I think I'll swap it out tomorrow. I think I have some MX4 and Noctua NT-H1. I've been using the Noctua on everything for the last 6-8 months. I did my son's RX470 and my GTX1060 with it. I had it on the Lepa cooler before I switched to Ryzen. I had TG Kryonaut on there for over a year, with the 4770k on it. It's probably the best I've used, but not by much. It's also pretty expensive.

I'm not sure what I'm going to about the fans....lol I really love my GT's. I may do some more testing over the next few days and make a decision on whether or not I want to swap the fans out.

Here is what the first round of head-to-head against the Lepa looks like. I have two more times to run through them all....then I'll have a pretty good idea of what I'm going to do.


----------



## Zorngodofall

Hi. New to OCing and the Ryzen platform in general. I have some questions reguarding my ram kit. Having some issues trying to get my ram to full 2666 and some questions regarding voltages and multipliers. TL;DR at 3.850ghz. Set voltage to 1.375 but CPU validation link reads as 1.34. Wondering how far I can push this thing stabally on air.

Full thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1631065/new-to-ryzen-ddr4-ocing-in-general-need-advice-help

Thanks.

Update: Something a little worrying. I went in steps up to 4.0ghz and its stable and fine at 4.0ghz. blah blah 1.372 readings. So I decided to go a little further to 4.025. Turned my system back on and got some really really weird voltages. saying things like 2.6 and 2.7. No idea, kinda scary so I turned her back down. Could I also get an answer on that please?

https://valid.x86.fr/jgfw03 4.025ghz 2.6 volts... on CPU-Z 1.79.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> Hi. New to OCing and the Ryzen platform in general. I have some questions reguarding my ram kit. Having some issues trying to get my ram to full 2666 and some questions regarding voltages and multipliers. TL;DR at 3.850ghz. Set voltage to 1.375 but CPU validation link reads as 1.34. Wondering how far I can push this thing stabally on air.
> 
> Full thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1631065/new-to-ryzen-ddr4-ocing-in-general-need-advice-help
> 
> Thanks.


ryzen is a new platform, and as such they're still working out kinks.

Essentially, RAM kits are made with chips made by different manufactures, and the best chips are made by samsung. If you know anything about GPU OC'ing, as far as I know, some 1070's aren't made with samsung chips and OC better than the ones not made by samsung.

I'm not 100% knowledgeable in this area, but Ryzen is only really liking the better quality chips, and the worse RAM chips won't overclock close to 3200, some max at 2.4 or 2.666, depending on if your MOBO likes it or not.

Getting Samsung b-die RAM will pretty much ensure you can OC to their stated modes, getting e-die might work (like in my case they worked), and others are very unlikely. The main chip is hyenix chips I believe, and they're average chips.

A vid you might might like to watch is






If you wanna specifically buy b-die or e-die chips I found a reddit list of confirmed RAM with their specified chips, but some RAM may be made with samsung or hyenix chips and could not be a realiable source, so it can be unknown.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/


----------



## Spawne32

With the way ram prices are, I wouldn't build a new system to save my life. I got in on the last good ram deal for a 8GB 3000mhz kit for 69.99, that same kit now, i wanna say...month and a half later, 74.99 and trending up. The 16GB variant, 127....the 3200mhz equiv....hair under 140. I was picking apart my old system the other day, my moms been running it for years. Decided to get her off vista and upgrade to windows 10, I remember buying that Gskill high speed memory for 39.99. lol Picked up a Q8400 for 13 dollars on ebay and gonna OC it to 3ghz on that machine, and throw the E8500 up for sale for whoever wants it. Windows 10 utilizing 4 cores very well virtually doubled the speed of that machine for her, and she will wind up using that for probably another 5 years before I give her a new computer. Would probably wind up being my current ryzen system to when we do go down that road. lol


----------



## ressonantia

Just wondering if anyone else with an R5 1600X have managed to overclock their CPU without it getting stuck at 2.2GHz (22x multiplier). I'm not sure what it is that I'm doing wrong but even touching the core multiplier makes the CPU lock at 2.2GHz.


----------



## MishelLngelo

AGESA 1.0.0.6 is ready to be incorporated in future BIOS, hopefully will save some problems.
https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else with an R5 1600X have managed to overclock their CPU without it getting stuck at 2.2GHz (22x multiplier). I'm not sure what it is that I'm doing wrong but even touching the core multiplier makes the CPU lock at 2.2GHz.


common bug with some bioses.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> AGESA 1.0.0.6 is ready to be incorporated in future BIOS, hopefully will save some problems.
> https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram


bout god damn time, looking forward to running my memory at full speed, or maybe higher. lol


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> bout god damn time, looking forward to running my memory at full speed, or maybe higher. lol


Yep, me too and everybody else without RAM with Samsung "b" die.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> With the way ram prices are, I wouldn't build a new system to save my life. I got in on the last good ram deal for a 8GB 3000mhz kit for 69.99, that same kit now, i wanna say...month and a half later, 74.99 and trending up. The 16GB variant, 127....the 3200mhz equiv....hair under 140. I was picking apart my old system the other day, my moms been running it for years. Decided to get her off vista and upgrade to windows 10, I remember buying that Gskill high speed memory for 39.99. lol Picked up a Q8400 for 13 dollars on ebay and gonna OC it to 3ghz on that machine, and throw the E8500 up for sale for whoever wants it. Windows 10 utilizing 4 cores very well virtually doubled the speed of that machine for her, and she will wind up using that for probably another 5 years before I give her a new computer. Would probably wind up being my current ryzen system to when we do go down that road. lol


Ram is one of the best parts to buy used, I bought my ram used on Amazon, it was fulfilled by Amazon and they ****ed up somehow. Originally it was gonna be $100 for a $250+ set of 16gb, but they ended up sending me a completely new set with $30 worth of credit so pretty much was worth $70 lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Ram is one of the best parts to buy used, I bought my ram used on Amazon, it was fulfilled by Amazon and they ****ed up somehow. Originally it was gonna be $100 for a $250+ set of 16gb, but they ended up sending me a completely new set with $30 worth of credit so pretty much was worth $70 lol


Yep...even though I bought new for this build.

I bought a set of Kingston Hyper X Predator from a user on here. It was DDR3/1866 16gb(2*8), that set OC's to 2400 easy. It's still here, in my son's rig now. I had some Corsair Vengence 1600 16gb(4*4) that I sold to a user on here. He paid for me to ship it to Bermuda, so I did. I guess it works, haven't heard anything out of him in a few months. I think I bought the Hyper X for like 70.00.

EDIT: The Corsair would OC to 1866, that was it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Ram is one of the best parts to buy used, I bought my ram used on Amazon, it was fulfilled by Amazon and they ****ed up somehow. Originally it was gonna be $100 for a $250+ set of 16gb, but they ended up sending me a completely new set with $30 worth of credit so pretty much was worth $70 lol


RAM has pretty long warranty period, for this Kingston of mine it's 10 years.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Yep, me too and everybody else without RAM with Samsung "b" die.


I'm using some hynix 2133 memory at 2933 and have been since early May.


----------



## weyburn

So I'm swapping out my monos and I pull the plugs out and I notice one of the slots don't have a metal piece inside of it.

Is this normal or do I need to replace it?


----------



## Spawne32

Is there a wire going into the back of that? lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Hmmm...yea check the back of the plug, but I don't think it does...



The one on yours would be the 5th one on yours in, with the other 4-pin on the connector.....

DOUBLE CHECK THOUGH!!!


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm swapping out my monos and I pull the plugs out and I notice one of the slots don't have a metal piece inside of it.
> 
> Is this normal or do I need to replace it?


That is the optional -5v pin. Its optional.


----------



## 1033ruben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1033ruben*
> 
> `okay th
> okay thanks will try later tonight will post back here with results.
> THANKS
> RUBEN[/quo
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> First, 1.55v is an erroneous reading caused by the on die voltage regulator being in bypass/override mode. You need to clear the CMOS to get 'defaults'.
> 
> Also, if you go from OC to 'default' without powering down you can get stuck with oddball 'default' values. I think the SMC is not re-enabling properly with a warm boot.
> 
> 
> 
> okay well i did what u said and the vid reading in hw monitor did not change but actual vcore did change according to cpu-z it is 1.268 and spikes pp to 1.308 but a whole lot better than the 1.468 to 1.50. At default settings of coarse.
> THANKS
> RUBEN
Click to expand...


----------



## weyburn

Lol so I put in the new x370 MSI sli plus,and I try doing a clean install of Windows, and after everything it won't let me activate my product key, after a few calls got it reactivated, I decided to install programs, so I restart my computer and try to log in and my username/password field isn't appearing, and now I can't log into Windows at all cuz I never made another account... Yay...

Edit: rebooted using USB to get it repaired, it worked, logged in fine, then tried locking it to check, it turned off my computer, I tried turning it on and it crashed right away...

everything worked fine after a few resets, windows 10 be crazy


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Is there a wire going into the back of that? lol


No wire lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Hmmm...yea check the back of the plug, but I don't think it does...
> 
> 
> 
> The one on yours would be the 5th one on yours in, with the other 4-pin on the connector.....
> 
> DOUBLE CHECK THOUGH!!!


Yes it looks all good and runs normally, it just scared me at first haha


----------



## Hequaqua

Good to know!

I know what you mean....you take things for granted, then notice something and you're like WTH?


----------



## 1033ruben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> First, 1.55v is an erroneous reading caused by the on die voltage regulator being in bypass/override mode. You need to clear the CMOS to get 'defaults'.
> 
> Also, if you go from OC to 'default' without powering down you can get stuck with oddball 'default' values. I think the SMC is not re-enabling properly with a warm boot.


okay well i did what u said and the vid reading in hw monitor did not change but actual vcore did change according to cpu-z it is 1.268 and spikes Up to 1.308 but a whole lot better than the 1.468 to 1.50. At default settings of coarse.
THANKS
RUBEN


----------



## ShadowTechPC

Ryzen 5 1600 @ 3.8GHz/1.24v | https://valid.x86.fr/quxy2n


----------



## weyburn

Well I attempted to test 4ghz with this new mobo, but instead of doing 4.0 it is for some reason running at 1.55ghz...

but for some reason cinebench thinks its at 4, even though it's clearly only running at 1.55...


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I attempted to test 4ghz with this new mobo, but instead of doing 4.0 it is for some reason running at 1.55ghz...
> 
> but for some reason cinebench thinks its at 4, even though it's clearly only running at 1.55...


Change your windows power plan to high performance.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Change your windows power plan to high performance.


i did that, nothing changed (I didn't do a reset), but this looks different than what I can find on the internet (when i first opened it up, the setting was at 0, I put it to 4000)


also it's weird, cuz when I just put it to auto settings, it runs at 3.2, but when I overclock it goes to 1.55?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> With the way ram prices are, I wouldn't build a new system to save my life. I got in on the last good ram deal for a 8GB 3000mhz kit for 69.99, that same kit now, i wanna say...month and a half later, 74.99 and trending up. The 16GB variant, 127....the 3200mhz equiv....hair under 140. I was picking apart my old system the other day, my moms been running it for years. Decided to get her off vista and upgrade to windows 10, I remember buying that Gskill high speed memory for 39.99. lol Picked up a Q8400 for 13 dollars on ebay and gonna OC it to 3ghz on that machine, and throw the E8500 up for sale for whoever wants it. Windows 10 utilizing 4 cores very well virtually doubled the speed of that machine for her, and she will wind up using that for probably another 5 years before I give her a new computer. Would probably wind up being my current ryzen system to when we do go down that road. lol


I bought a 16GB set last year for $69.99 on sale at Newegg for Corsair Vengeance 3000 MHz, that same set lists for lists for $146.99 right now. Ram has just gotten stupid price wise.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I bought a 16GB set last year for $69.99 on sale at Newegg for Corsair Vengeance 3000 MHz, that same set lists for lists for $146.99 right now. Ram has just gotten stupid price wise.


Sure ya did....

@Spawne32 I wouldn't trust this guy.....he's FOS!!!









Just kidding....we've know each other the GTX970 thread.....I would like to say we are "friends".


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Sure ya did....
> 
> @Spawne32 I wouldn't trust this guy.....he's FOS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding....we've know each other the GTX970 thread.....I would like to say we are "friends".


I'm stalking you.









Just wanted to take a look at the current state of Ryzen, I am still considering it but waiting on a decent mitx board to be released.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I'm stalking you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to take a look at the current state of Ryzen, I am still considering it but waiting on a decent mitx board to be released.


I just messaged you....lol

I'm heading to bed....long day...longer one tomorrow.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> i did that, nothing changed (I didn't do a reset), but this looks different than what I can find on the internet (when i first opened it up, the setting was at 0, I put it to 4000)
> 
> 
> also it's weird, cuz when I just put it to auto settings, it runs at 3.2, but when I overclock it goes to 1.55?


turns out it's a bios issue from the last two bios updates. for some reason the bios thinks 3900mhz is 3.9, which translates to the bios wanting to input the lowest number it can which is 1.55mhz. stupid bug but oh well, i got a bios that works fine now.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Lol so I put in the new x370 MSI sli plus,and I try doing a clean install of Windows, and after everything it won't let me activate my product key, after a few calls got it reactivated, I decided to install programs, so I restart my computer and try to log in and my username/password field isn't appearing, and now I can't log into Windows at all cuz I never made another account... Yay...
> 
> Edit: rebooted using USB to get it repaired, it worked, logged in fine, then tried locking it to check, it turned off my computer, I tried turning it on and it crashed right away...
> 
> everything worked fine after a few resets, windows 10 be crazy


W10 is pretty forgiving if you have right combination of MS account, Digital Entitlement (license) and latest version. Thiis fourth MB I used under same license and used "Activation Troubleshooter" to change.
As older MBs had legacy BIOS i didn't think old SSD with W10 on it would work and did clean install on another SSD where W7 used to be. When booted first time, W10 SSD shoved under BOOT order so just for loughs I booted from it and it WORKED !! As soon as I signed in with MS account it was activated too, Windows installed most of drivers and rest I changed or updated manually. I changed to GPT and it installed UEFI partition so I'm still using it like that with no problems.
This last change was fro Gigabyte 990fx Ud3 and FX 6350.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm swapping out my monos and I pull the plugs out and I notice one of the slots don't have a metal piece inside of it.
> 
> Is this normal or do I need to replace it?
> 
> 
> 
> That is the optional -5v pin. Its optional.
Click to expand...

It's not optional, it is a dead standard, not gonna look for when it died, but iirc 2.0 or 2.1 (atx standard)


----------



## gupsterg

FYI for Ryzen owners, tRFC read back bug, previous and current UEFI/AGESA, link.


----------



## 1033ruben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I bought a 16GB set last year for $69.99 on sale at Newegg for Corsair Vengeance 3000 MHz, that same set lists for lists for $146.99 right now. Ram has just gotten stupid price wise.


i bought a 16gb kit of corsair vengence lpx 3000 for like 109$ from neweggs shell shocker deal cant complain here.
RUBEN


----------



## Johan45

@chew*

So close to #1 but started having some water issues http://hwbot.org/submission/3561220_


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> @chew*
> 
> So close to #1 but started having some water issues http://hwbot.org/submission/3561220_


what mobo you using on that?


----------



## Johan45

CHVI with LN2


----------



## weyburn

Well, before I had the Gigabyte AB350 gaming (rev 1.0), and the max I could get was 3.925 at 1.425v, but with my new MSI x370 SLI PLUS, I'm able to get 3.75 at 1.425v. So i'm pretty happy with the 0.5mhz jump.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It's not optional, it is a dead standard, not gonna look for when it died, but iirc 2.0 or 2.1 (atx standard)


Quote:


> ATX12V 1.2
> 
> A relatively minor revision from January 2002. The only significant change was that the −5 V rail was no longer required (it became optional). This voltage was required by the ISA bus, which is no longer present on almost all modern computers.


Its still optional.


----------



## Zorngodofall

Just a real quick thing here guys. I went in to retune my system a bit and plug in some fans. I have my voltage set manually to 1.391, when I went to the 'advanced' tab and CPU configuration in my system it reads my Vcore voltage at 1.360. That's the same number CPU-Z gives me when stress testing. however if at relative idle I get spikes to 1.392 and it fluctuates.

Why do I get a 1.360 Vcore reading? Is it possible that's all the power my chip (Ryzen 1600x) is needing? if so that's strange because it's OC'd to 4.0ghz. (4.025ghz right now for testing purposes)

EVGA 700w B 80+ Bronze and ASrock ab350 fatality gaming k4 board too if it helps Also running a hyper212X Air cooler. I'm rock solid stable at 4.025ghz. Honestly I haven't pushed my CPU further than that but I have not had one crash so far.

http://valid.x86.fr/zj49ed reads it at 1.360 volts. Same voltage in stress testing and in 'CPU configuration' in BIOS. But not what it's manually set at so I am clear.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It's not optional, _it is *a* dead standard_, not gonna look for when it died, but iirc 2.0 or 2.1 (atx standard)
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ATX12V 1.2
> 
> A relatively minor revision from January 2002. The only significant change was that the −5 V rail was no longer required (it became optional). This voltage was required by the ISA bus, which is no longer present on almost all modern computers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its still optional.
Click to expand...

sure ! can you show me any psu released in the last 10 years from a major brand that has had it ?

if not, then yes, dead- thanks please feel free to tell me whats wrong with my statement
i said it was
a> a standard
b> not used ( again see my question above to you )

= a dead standard
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> Just a real quick thing here guys. I went in to retune my system a bit and plug in some fans. I have my voltage set manually to 1.391, when I went to the 'advanced' tab and CPU configuration in my system it reads my Vcore voltage at 1.360. That's the same number CPU-Z gives me when stress testing. however if at relative idle I get spikes to 1.392 and it fluctuates.
> 
> Why do I get a 1.360 Vcore reading? Is it possible that's all the power my chip (Ryzen 1600x) is needing? if so that's strange because it's OC'd to 4.0ghz. (4.025ghz right now for testing purposes)
> 
> EVGA 700w B 80+ Bronze and ASrock ab350 fatality gaming k4 board too if it helps Also running a hyper212X Air cooler. I'm rock solid stable at 4.025ghz. Honestly I haven't pushed my CPU further than that but I have not had one crash so far.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zj49ed reads it at 1.360 volts. Same voltage in stress testing and in 'CPU configuration' in BIOS. But not what it's manually set at so I am clear.


rule 1 of this game - dont trust software reads, yes bios is still a software.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Good rule but at this stage any reading is suspect.
BIOS is technically Firmware.
PSU Sharkoon Silent Power 660, 3 years old in my computer has that pin and wire to it although it's not needed.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sure ! can you show me any psu released in the last 10 years from a major brand that has had it ?
> 
> if not, then yes, dead- thanks please feel free to tell me whats wrong with my statement
> i said it was
> a> a standard
> b> not used ( again see my question above to you )
> 
> = a dead standard


https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817707005


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Good rule but at this stage any reading is suspect.
> BIOS is technically Firmware.
> PSU Sharkoon Silent Power 660, 3 years old in my computer has that pin and wire to it although it's not needed.


Ok. So re release does not count

https://www.techpowerup.com/92731/sharkoon-introduces-silentstorm-psu-series-with-flat-modular-cables

http://www.overclock.net/t/500128/tpu-sharkoon-introduces-silentstorm-psu-series-with-flat-modular-cables

Re released in 2009 built to atx spec 2.2

( on mobile best I can do is wiki https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATX
)

No date on release. Sometime between 2005 and 2007 according to wiki. )

So, possibly the original release was post 2007, from a non *major* brand. So yea, no.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sure ! can you show me any psu released in the last 10 years from a major brand that has had it ?
> 
> if not, then yes, dead- thanks please feel free to tell me whats wrong with my statement
> i said it was
> a> a standard
> b> not used ( again see my question above to you )
> 
> = a dead standard
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817707005
Click to expand...

New post ( busy with my daughter, have not even opened link, will check and post back in a bit

If you really think that star tech will count as major...... try again, will try to find actual release date soon

I'll make it easy for you though
Quote:


> Systems that use an ISA bus should have a PSU that provides the −5 V rail, which became optional in ATX12V 1.2 and was subsequently phased out by manufacturers.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No date on release. Sometime between 2005 and 2007 according to wiki. )
> 
> So, possibly the original release was post 2007, from a non *major* brand. So yea, no.....
> New post ( busy with my daughter, have not even opened link, will check and post back in a bit
> 
> If you really think that star tech will count as major...... try again, will try to find actual release date soon
> 
> I'll make it easy for you though


StarTech moves more volume than anything you are going to call a *"major brand"*. Just because a company doesn't have ads flashing everywhere does not mean they are not a major supplier. StarTech supplies lots of components for the SMB server market.

PSU's with -5v were still supplied/designed for the Automation/CNC market up to around 2010. They had ISA based controller cards for the equipment they ran and the computer components, while out of date, still perform their job. In those fields equipment tends to last DECADES. The updates/re-designs are usually for retrofitting the old enclosures with newer equipment.

Here is a hint, I know people that work in these fields on these kinds of machines. I know there are other newer designs out there, but they are VERY niche and are usually OEM components for specific machines.

Bonus points, you need such a PSU to run something like this for a retrofit project if you need more than 50ma and want an integrated solution.

Those goalposts, plant them somewhere. Qualify your statement with something like "in the consumer PC space", then you could have your internet rightness points.


----------



## Mega Man

no internet righteous points needed but thanks for proving my point.

yes generic psus suppliers move more equip then most non generic.

psst there generic.

and to further prove my point besides the fact you just went into CNC machines. which was your first flaw

your second was choosing a psu that has a 20 !! yes twenty ( NOT 24 pin, NOT 20+4 ) connector as far as release date- they have a review as of 2/3/2007 ( on newegg ) , literally over 10 years old and it is built to atx spec 2.03 ( that was from between 2004 and 2005 )

so yea, again NO was released before 10 years ago.... keep trying but i like your snarky but so far, false attitude

all this up front to take away any and all "pride" you seem to think i have.

i am wrong alot. and i mean alot, i eat alot of humble pie but the difference between you and i. 1 i dont type with emotion. just facts, and i have been doing this enough that 10 years is pretty generous. 2 i could of said consumer, but again false, if i wanted to quantify it i should of said non OEM non specific. but i didnt, because i said name brand. IE i couldnt go to microcenter and ask random DIYers if there is a " ~~~~~~ " brand PSU. and 9 of 10 of them would say yes or no...3) just because you can buy it now, does not mean it was not released prior 10 years ago

i know who star tech is ..... i love their cables...microcenter sells their stuff. fyi, why i used star tech


----------



## MishelLngelo

It would suffice to say that weather a particular PSU has that -5v pin connected or not, it doesn't matter as long as MB doesn't use it or need it. This one of mine, the Sharkoon has it but few other ones even older don't, none of my MBs need it so no problem.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no internet righteous points needed but thanks for proving my point.
> 
> yes generic psus suppliers move more equip then most non generic.
> 
> psst there generic.
> 
> and to further prove my point besides the fact you just went into CNC machines. which was your first flaw
> 
> your second was choosing a psu that has a 20 !! yes twenty ( NOT 24 pin, NOT 20+4 ) connector as far as release date- they have a review as of 2/3/2007 ( on newegg ) , literally over 10 years old and it is built to atx spec 2.03 ( that was from between 2004 and 2005 )
> 
> so yea, again NO was released before 10 years ago.... keep trying but i like your snarky but so far, false attitude
> 
> all this up front to take away any and all "pride" you seem to think i have.
> 
> i am wrong alot. and i mean alot, i eat alot of humble pie but the difference between you and i. 1 i dont type with emotion. just facts, and i have been doing this enough that 10 years is pretty generous. 2 i could of said consumer, but again false, if i wanted to quantify it i should of said non OEM non specific. but i didnt, because i said name brand. IE i couldnt go to microcenter and ask random DIYers if there is a " ~~~~~~ " brand PSU. and 9 of 10 of them would say yes or no...3) just because you can buy it now, does not mean it was not released prior 10 years ago
> 
> i know who star tech is ..... i love their cables...microcenter sells their stuff. fyi, why i used star tech


My impression of DIYers from microcenter, before NV had a significant lead even, (these are not exaggerated, people have told me these things) "Dude, this is a GTX 750 Ti. It its NVidia, It has to be better than this R9 285 garbage." Or something like, "This GT 430 is twice as fast as this GTX 460 because it has 2gb of memory." Or even (for bonus points), "This FX-6100 is better than this i7 2600 because it has more cores and higher clocks"

So you will understand when I don't particularly care for what 'DIY enthusiasts' think. Once you get out of the kiddie pool who and what is a name brand changes drastically.

As for that particular PSU, it did go through a redesign sometime after 2005 due to the bad cap scandal. It went through a further revision to add a SATA connection. With what you are bringing forth for what constitutes a valid modern PSU, 90% of the market is using 8+ year old designs with tweaks here and there and are henceforth out of date. And this applies to 'gaming' brands too. Look at how many are just re-releases of old OEM designs with bling covers and LEDs.


----------



## meRlinXAT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817707005


https://www.startech.com/Computer-Parts/PSUs/ATX-Power-Supplies/300-Watt-Replacement-ATX-Power-Supply~ATXPOWER300 ... Conforming to ATX revision 2.03, this power supply features a 20-pin ATX power connector and 6-pin AUX power connector, for support for older, legacy computer systems, as well as some newer, low powered systems with it's ATX12V connector.

... i would not use it for an actual project.
its just an replacement for older PC's and startech is for me no major (consumer)brand


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> My impression of DIYers from microcenter, before NV had a significant lead even, (these are not exaggerated, people have told me these things) "Dude, this is a GTX 750 Ti. It its NVidia, It has to be better than this R9 285 garbage." Or something like, "This GT 430 is twice as fast as this GTX 460 because it has 2gb of memory." Or even (for bonus points), "This FX-6100 is better than this i7 2600 because it has more cores and higher clocks"


you are correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> So you will understand when I don't particularly care for what 'DIY enthusiasts' think. Once you get out of the kiddie pool who and what is a name brand changes drastically.


i would not classify most people microcenter as enthusiasts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> As for that particular PSU, it did go through a redesign sometime after 2005 due to the bad cap scandal. It went through a further revision to add a SATA connection. With what you are bringing forth for what constitutes a valid modern PSU, 90% of the market is using 8+ year old designs with tweaks here and there and are henceforth out of date. And this applies to 'gaming' brands too. Look at how many are just re-releases of old OEM designs with bling covers and LEDs.


ok, again redesign yay. try " refresh " and no adding sata connectors does not count.

you can not win this. again ill make it easy

atx version 12v 1.2 [ when -5vdc became optional ] was in 2002 .... 2002 ! that would be 15 years old, we are not even in ancient territory for pcs, its extinct. period.

there has been approx 9 different revisions SINCE

there are no current psus ( again, defined by released in the 10 years ) that are not revisions of old outdated, psus. why would a company waste good r and d getting a psu certified for accreditation in ... all of everything they need to for all the service areas they have for a dead standard from 15 years ago ? simple, they wouldnt. the -5vdc rail is extinct in all current major hardware, including in the aforementioned industries. they now have other methods of either doing it, or producing -5vdc. which is frankly childs play

and this is why you can not find a current design with it, it is useless. useless.

in other news anyone had a chance to play with the new bios that are surfacing ? the new memory options are imo, great, and should of been released, at release :/


----------



## Zorngodofall

Okay... so On win 7 Ryzen 1600x @ 3.950ghz, 1.38750 volts cannot handle handbreak encoding for more than 14~ minutes on a CM 212 hyper X. No idea if its the thermal paste the heatsink (dont really see how its that, it's copper and metal). Tried putting system on balanced power plan and after a certain point it just sits at 72C and shuts down.

Nothing else stresses my CPU out this much. I didnt understand why I was having such problems with handbreak spent hours trying to figure out why the program wasn't working, until I looked at temps. It's possible it's my thermal paste but I've seen good reviews of CM stuff. It's possible my heatsink isn't sitting at tighly as it can against the CPU (i get some movement if i try and turn it left or right. but seriously ***. Ryzen can't handle handbreak????

Tempted to call up noctua and ask them if they would be willing to ship me out one of their coolers and see if the results are better.

What the deal is at the very high end these temps aren't stable enough. Cannot do handbreak indefinetely because they will just keep going up until shutdown occurs. Haven't retested with prime95 to double check but I got similiar results last night. Seriously don't understand what's going on.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok, again redesign yay. try " refresh " and no adding sata connectors does not count.
> 
> you can not win this. again ill make it easy
> 
> atx version 12v 1.2 [ when -5vdc became optional ] was in 2002 .... 2002 ! that would be 15 years old, we are not even in ancient territory for pcs, its extinct. period.
> 
> there has been approx 9 different revisions SINCE
> 
> there are no current psus ( again, defined by released in the 10 years ) that are not revisions of old outdated, psus. why would a company waste good r and d getting a psu certified for accreditation in ... all of everything they need to for all the service areas they have for a dead standard from 15 years ago ? simple, they wouldnt. the -5vdc rail is extinct in all current major hardware, including in the aforementioned industries. they now have other methods of either doing it, or producing -5vdc. which is frankly childs play
> 
> and this is why you can not find a current design with it, it is useless. useless.
> 
> in other news anyone had a chance to play with the new bios that are surfacing ? the new memory options are imo, great, and should of been released, at release :/


The most Ill give you is that it is deprecated and widely unused. I f it was dead the pin would be re-used at this point. I could think of a few uses that would be more beneficial than just leaving it blank. Something like a 1-wire bus for PSU current/temp/etc monitoring.

I havent gotten a BIOS since the 2nd of May, so I cant help you there unfortunately.
I will post some game bench numbers for the 1400 in an hour or so, I remember somebody asking for some more real world OC performance results a ways back and I just hadnt gotten around to it yet.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> Okay... so On win 7 Ryzen 1600x @ 3.950ghz, 1.38750 volts cannot handle handbreak encoding for more than 14~ minutes on a CM 212 hyper X. No idea if its the thermal paste the heatsink (dont really see how its that, it's copper and metal). Tried putting system on balanced power plan and after a certain point it just sits at 72C and shuts down.
> 
> Nothing else stresses my CPU out this much. I didnt understand why I was having such problems with handbreak spent hours trying to figure out why the program wasn't working, until I looked at temps. It's possible it's my thermal paste but I've seen good reviews of CM stuff. It's possible my heatsink isn't sitting at tighly as it can against the CPU (i get some movement if i try and turn it left or right. but seriously ***. Ryzen can't handle handbreak????
> 
> Tempted to call up noctua and ask them if they would be willing to ship me out one of their coolers and see if the results are better.
> 
> What the deal is at the very high end these temps aren't stable enough. Cannot do handbreak indefinetely because they will just keep going up until shutdown occurs. Haven't retested with prime95 to double check but I got similiar results last night. Seriously don't understand what's going on.


~1.4v is high end air or water territory for the 6 or 8 core parts AFAIK. You might be able to make that heatsink work with a better fan if you are still using the packed in one. Im sure the fans that come on the 212's are pretty garbage for high wattage use, not enough CFM. Before going to better fans, make sure they are going to 100% fan speed.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> Okay... so On win 7 Ryzen 1600x @ 3.950ghz, 1.38750 volts cannot handle handbreak encoding for more than 14~ minutes on a CM 212 hyper X. No idea if its the thermal paste the heatsink (dont really see how its that, it's copper and metal). Tried putting system on balanced power plan and after a certain point it just sits at 72C and shuts down.
> 
> Nothing else stresses my CPU out this much. I didnt understand why I was having such problems with handbreak spent hours trying to figure out why the program wasn't working, until I looked at temps. It's possible it's my thermal paste but I've seen good reviews of CM stuff. It's possible my heatsink isn't sitting at tighly as it can against the CPU (i get some movement if i try and turn it left or right. but seriously ***. Ryzen can't handle handbreak????
> 
> Tempted to call up noctua and ask them if they would be willing to ship me out one of their coolers and see if the results are better.
> 
> What the deal is at the very high end these temps aren't stable enough. Cannot do handbreak indefinetely because they will just keep going up until shutdown occurs. Haven't retested with prime95 to double check but I got similiar results last night. Seriously don't understand what's going on.


First, your dealing with a budget heat sink. Btw my 1800x on the same ( waiting for monoblock and all microcenter had with am4 was 212 ) cooling can handle 1.4v but I do have upgraded fans. That said water is my end goal.

You can have good contact and some movement ( circular ) fyi


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> ~1.4v is high end air or water territory for the 6 or 8 core parts AFAIK. You might be able to make that heatsink work with a better fan if you are still using the packed in one. Im sure the fans that come on the 212's are pretty garbage for high wattage use, not enough CFM. Before going to better fans, make sure they are going to 100% fan speed.


CFM? if you are talking about fan speed I went into bios and have them cranked to max. Using two pass encoding with handbreak even at 3.95ghz 1.3850v it's not stable. 71-72C right as it hits the two pass encoding phase. Yeah. 4.0ghz / 1.39 volts is the high end for air cooling I knew that. Apparently cooler master isn't high end. Only bought this one because noctua was out of stock. The thing is, I'm not even getting 4.0ghz, I'm getting 3.950ghz and it is not even stable there. Also, I am fairly sure with better cooling i could hit 4.1ghz with this chip. i do NOT have problems posting or maintaining 4.025. Not one crash in cinebench or AIDA64. What changes is that I just don't have the cooling for workloads. I haven't done testing with video rendering yet, but compressing them just toasts my 1600x. Difference between 3.950 and 4.0 and 4.025 is a good bit, but not extreme or anything. 212x definetely won't handle 4.025 for anything other than gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> First, your dealing with a budget heat sink. Btw my 1800x on the same ( waiting for monoblock and all microcenter had with am4 was 212 ) cooling can handle 1.4v but I do have upgraded fans. That said water is my end goal.
> 
> You can have good contact and some movement ( circular ) fyi


Have you done prime95 and handbreak tests? What are your max temps with the upgraded fans.

45$ CPU fan is budget?

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=13C-000X-00037&cm_re=Cooler_Master_Hyper_212X_-_CPU_Cooler_with_Dual_120mm_PWM_Fan-_-13C-000X-00037-_-Product


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> CFM? if you are talking about fan speed I went into bios and have them cranked to max. Using two pass encoding with handbreak even at 3.95ghz 1.3850v it's not stable. 71-72C right as it hits the two pass encoding phase. Yeah. 4.0ghz / 1.39 volts is the high end for air cooling I knew that. Apparently cooler master isn't high end. Only bought this one because noctua was out of stock. The thing is, I'm not even getting 4.0ghz, I'm getting 3.950ghz and it is not even stable there. Also, I am fairly sure with better cooling i could hit 4.1ghz with this chip. i do NOT have problems posting or maintaining 4.025. Not one crash in cinebench or AIDA64. What changes is that I just don't have the cooling for workloads. I haven't done testing with video rendering yet, but compressing them just toasts my 1600x. Difference between 3.950 and 4.0 and 4.025 is a good bit, but not extreme or anything. 212x definetely won't handle 4.025 for anything other than gaming.


CFM = Cubic Feet per Minute, how much air they move. For my high end air runs on an R5 1400 I was using a larger heatsink than the 212 with a 250CFM fan. The stock 212 fan only moves 80 CFM for comparison.

For what its worth, when we talk about high end air cooling we are talking about products in the $80-$110 price bracket.

As for the Ashes of the Benchmark numbers I promised, they wont be directly comparable to much because of my old AF GTX 670 but they show the gains from stock to 3.8ghz OC on the 1400 for me.

2400 (14-14-14-14-28) results

Stock
26.1 FPS

3800
29.6 FPS

If I have to ramp up the SoC voltage (2667+ on ram) I lose turbo and it is no longer "stock", so I used the fastest memory speed available without hurting 'stock' performance. I will add numbers for 3.2ghz & 3.8ghz @ 2933/16-16-16-16-38 after I reboot and change memory & voltage settings.

2933 (16-16-16-16-38) results

"stock" 3.2ghz
27.5 FPS

3800
30.3 FPS

**rebenching after getting the GPU out of the way** Done.


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> First, your dealing with a budget heat sink. Btw my 1800x on the same ( waiting for monoblock and all microcenter had with am4 was 212 ) cooling can handle 1.4v but I do have upgraded fans. That said water is my end goal.
> 
> You can have good contact and some movement ( circular ) fyi


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> CFM = Cubic Feet per Minute, how much air they move. For my high end air runs on an R5 1400 I was using a larger heatsink than the 212 with a 250CFM fan. The stock 212 fan only moves 80 CFM for comparison.
> 
> For what its worth, when we talk about high end air cooling we are talking about products in the $80-$110 price bracket.
> 
> As for the Ashes of the Benchmark numbers I promised, they wont be directly comparable to much because of my old AF GTX 670 but they show the gains from stock to 3.8ghz OC on the 1400 for me.
> 
> 26.3 @ stock with turbo functioning (3.2ghz/3.45ghz)
> 29.3 @ steady state 3.8ghz
> 
> +11.5% from a core only OC
> 
> Both with memory at very conservative 2400/14-14-14-14-34 timings. If I have to ramp up the SoC voltage (2667+ on ram) I lose turbo and it is no longer "stock", so I used the fastest memory speed available without hurting 'stock' performance. I will add numbers for 3.8ghz & 2933/16-16-16-16-38 after I reboot and change memory & voltage settings.


Just a quick update need to run more reliable long term stress tests. (@ 3.900 1.37500V )10 minute 1080p 30fos single pass encode on handbreak stabalizes at about 68-69.30C with the 212's fans maxxed. What really bothers me is that I've seen people push closer to 4.0ghz on stock fans.... 212 can't keep up with stock fans???? seriously?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> Just a quick update need to run more reliable long term stress tests. (@ 3.900 1.37500V )10 minute 1080p 30fos single pass encode on handbreak stabalizes at about 68-69.30C with the 212's fans maxxed. What really bothers me is that I've seen people push closer to 4.0ghz on stock fans.... 212 can't keep up with stock fans???? seriously?


People using stock fans and getting 4ghz have either A) golden chips or B) horrid testing methods.


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> People using stock fans and getting 4ghz have either A) golden chips or B) horrid testing methods.


Idk. Kinda frustrated. I've had my chip set to 4.025ghz at 'performance' for the fans which is 1400RPM with the case door on for days now and no problems. AIDA64 is not a problem. Gaming is not a problem. I really dont think it's my chip, it handles voltages and speeds fine. I don't even think I'm getting the most out of it. 90% sure I can do 4.1ghz at 1.4 and possibly 1.393. Voltage at load for 4.025 is 1.360 w/ CPU-Z while random spikes during non load to 1.392. But it's not just the fans not pushing enough air. There is not enough flow between my chip and the heatsink I've seen too many heat spikes and it just not transfer that heat to the Heatsink. I saw something about taking sand paper to the surface of it.

Review:

[Cons: -not a big performance improvement over the Hyper 212 Evo, but costs significantly more
-The surface of the heatpipes that contacts the CPU is roughly polished, which is not ideal for heat transfer. I recommend polishing (or "lapping") the surface with rough and then fine-grain sandpaper before installing]

It's not just how much heat the fans displace, it's that the transfer is not good enough and I find that to be true. I will never buy another cooler master product too many problems on too many levels. With better thermal paste (someone offered to send me a tube for free) perhaps polishing the heatpipes I can maybe get it to 3.950 or 4.0ghz if both of those things are just bad on this product. WAY too much frustration for 52$

I think for now it's fine. This is my gaming, and video editing rig and handbreak is kind of necessary for my day to day uses.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> Idk. Kinda frustrated. I've had my chip set to 4.025ghz at 'performance' for the fans which is 1400RPM with the case door on for days now and no problems. AIDA64 is not a problem. Gaming is not a problem. I really dont think it's my chip, it handles voltages and speeds fine. I don't even think I'm getting the most out of it. 90% sure I can do 4.1ghz at 1.4 and possibly 1.393. Voltage at load for 4.025 is 1.360 w/ CPU-Z while random spikes during non load to 1.392. But it's not just the fans not pushing enough air. There is not enough flow between my chip and the heatsink I've seen too many heat spikes and it just not transfer that heat to the Heatsink. I saw something about taking sand paper to the surface of it.
> 
> Review:
> 
> [Cons: -not a big performance improvement over the Hyper 212 Evo, but costs significantly more
> -The surface of the heatpipes that contacts the CPU is roughly polished, which is not ideal for heat transfer. I recommend polishing (or "lapping") the surface with rough and then fine-grain sandpaper before installing]
> 
> It's not just how much heat the fans displace, it's that the transfer is not good enough and I find that to be true. I will never buy another cooler master product too many problems on too many levels. With better thermal paste (someone offered to send me a tube for free) perhaps polishing the heatpipes I can maybe get it to 3.950 or 4.0ghz if both of those things are just bad on this product. WAY too much frustration for 52$
> 
> I think for now it's fine. This is my gaming, and video editing rig and handbreak is kind of necessary for my day to day uses.


IDK, the 120mm cooler I used for my 1.4v testing on my 1400 has a contact area that looks worse than that, but it has an extra heatpipe and its fin stack is about 50% thicker than the 212's. With a very high static pressure and high CFM fan I was getting temps in the low 60s while running AVX IBT.

Right now I'm using a Scythe Katana 2 (OLD 100mm tower, using ~100CFM 92mm fan on it) that has a mirror finish on the contact surface, same voltage and load is completely unusable. Using it because it fits inside the mATX tower with the side panel on and it deals with my 24/7 OC (1.25v 3.6ghz) without a problem (50c max). Even at 1.35v/3.8ghz it keeps temps under 70c. at 1.4v (at least with that set in UEFI) and 3.9ghz it QUICKLY lets temps get above 70c.

Another thing to remember is that many people, even here at OCN, will just clock their stuff up to 'game stable' and call it 100% stable.


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> IDK, the 120mm cooler I used for my 1.4v testing on my 1400 has a contact area that looks worse than that, but it has an extra heatpipe and its fin stack is about 50% thicker than the 212's. With a very high static pressure and high CFM fan I was getting temps in the low 60s while running AVX IBT.
> 
> Right now I'm using a Scythe Katana 2 (OLD 100mm tower, using ~100CFM 92mm fan on it) that has a mirror finish on the contact surface, same voltage and load is completely unusable. Using it because it fits inside the mATX tower with the side panel on and it deals with my 24/7 OC (1.25v 3.6ghz) without a problem (50c max). Even at 1.35v/3.8ghz it keeps temps under 70c. at 1.4v (at least with that set in UEFI) and 3.9ghz it QUICKLY lets temps get above 70c.
> 
> Another thing to remember is that many people, even here at OCN, will just clock their stuff up to 'game stable' and call it 100% stable.


That's the thing. Most games don't use 4 and few rarely use up to 4. 6 or 8 core CPU using 4 cores =/= temps at max stress load. That's basically reporting the temps of a 4 core CPU. Stress tests need to be on all 6.

What I question is if I had went with a noctua U12S (about 66$ right now) and had dual 120MM fans or whatever I can find if any of this would even be a problem. There are two perhaps three factors. Heat transfer between CPU and Heat sink. Amount of heat displacement from the fans and quality of the thermal paste. I'm gonna try calling them today and see if they are open, possibly tomorrow if they are not open and see if they will send me one for testing.


----------



## KarathKasun

Updated AotS post with stock vs OC numbers for 2400 and 2933 memory speeds. Link
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> That's the thing. Most games don't use 4 and few rarely use up to 4. 6 or 8 core CPU using 4 cores =/= temps at max stress load. That's basically reporting the temps of a 4 core CPU. Stress tests need to be on all 6.
> 
> What I question is if I had went with a noctua U12S (about 66$ right now) and had dual 120MM fans or whatever I can find if any of this would even be a problem. There are two perhaps three factors. Heat transfer between CPU and Heat sink. Amount of heat displacement from the fans and quality of the thermal paste. I'm gonna try calling them today and see if they are open, possibly tomorrow if they are not open and see if they will send me one for testing.


Even if a game were to use 6-8 cores it would not load the CPU like 3D rendering or Encode/Transcode jobs. I dont get the 'stable enough' sentiment honestly. I occasionally do school work on my main PC, things like code compilation, and I need to be 100% sure that it is going to operate properly. That is why my 24/7 clocks are so conservative on voltage/speed. I can run 3.6ghz at 1.2v or 3.7 at 1.25v, but I would rather be a bit over the absolute minimum voltage to ensure that I don't run into some kind of "oops" situation at any point.


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Updated AotS post with stock vs OC numbers for 2400 and 2933 memory speeds. Link
> Even if a game were to use 6-8 cores it would not load the CPU like 3D rendering or Encode/Transcode jobs. I dont get the 'stable enough' sentiment honestly. I occasionally do school work on my main PC, things like code compilation, and I need to be 100% sure that it is going to operate properly. That is why my 24/7 clocks are so conservative on voltage/speed. I can run 3.6ghz at 1.2v or 3.7 at 1.25v, but I would rather be a bit over the absolute minimum voltage to insure that I don't run into some kind of "oops" situation at any point.


It boils down to specifics sometimes. For me what is so bothersome is that I want to make videos. To do that I need a few things. Software to capture video, software to edit and software to compress. I also want a fairly standard OC on my chip and want it to do those things without bursting into flames. Also, If I'm making 20-30GB files or more I need 1-2 hours maybe more for compression and my temps need to hold. This was my first PC build in ages and I painstakingly did hours and hours of research to get everything right and most everything was. Also, ryzen is marketed as a chip for both workloads and gaming. It does gaming and recording great, does most things great, just appears you need really good cooling.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> It boils down to specifics sometimes. For me what is so bothersome is that I want to make videos. To do that I need a few things. Software to capture video, software to edit and software to compress. I also want a fairly standard OC on my chip and want it to do those things without bursting into flames. Also, If I'm making 20-30GB files or more I need 1-2 hours maybe more for compression and my temps need to hold. This was my first PC build in ages and I painstakingly did hours and hours of research to get everything right and most everything was. Also, ryzen is marketed as a chip for both workloads and gaming. It does gaming and recording great, does most things great, just appears you need really good cooling.


Honestly, at stock they run quite cool. Gotta keep in mind that no stock chip will run over ~3.6ghz at full load. They only see 4ghz with a few cores loaded. And compared to similar core count Intel parts they punch well above their weight.

I would look at cooling like this...
"Can I expect this cooler to handle an equivalent core count Intel part with a solid OC?"
If not, then you likely will not be able to get to the 4ghz mark with it. Ryzen has lower stock power consumption, sure, but it quickly catches up when overclocking.


----------



## yraith

I am one of you now..


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Honestly, at stock they run quite cool. Gotta keep in mind that no stock chip will run over ~3.6ghz at full load. They only see 4ghz with a few cores loaded. And compared to similar core count Intel parts they punch well above their weight.
> 
> I would look at cooling like this...
> "Can I expect this cooler to handle an equivalent core count Intel part with a solid OC?"
> If not, then you likely will not be able to get to the 4ghz mark with it.


I'm not complaining about Ryzen. I love Ryzen Issue is not with the chip. This particular chip is more than fine . I blame cooler master, I honestly do. I might remount my heatsink vertically instead of horizontal to see if it changes anything but unless something is wrong I may not see a difference. But compare my 4.0ghz OC that can barely handle 4 minutes of handbreak to this:



Took that SS from a video I found using this cooler:

https://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NH-U12S-SE-AM4-premium-grade-cooler/dp/B01N9X2YYN/ref=as_li_ss_tl?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1489437828&sr=1-1&keywords=Nocuta+Noctua+NH-U12S+SE-AM4+premium-grade+120mm+tower+CPU+cooler+for+AMD+AM4&linkCode=sl1&tag=savaandjohn-20&linkId=77249828357ed46befd70a0e1c7e1c11


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> I'm not complaining about Ryzen. I love Ryzen Issue is not with the chip. This particular chip is more than fine . I blame cooler master, I honestly do. I might remount my heatsink vertically instead of horizontal to see if it changes anything but unless something is wrong I may not see a difference. But compare my 4.0ghz OC that can barely handle 4 minutes of handbreak to this:
> 
> 
> 
> Took that SS from a video I found using this cooler:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NH-U12S-SE-AM4-premium-grade-cooler/dp/B01N9X2YYN/ref=as_li_ss_tl?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1489437828&sr=1-1&keywords=Nocuta+Noctua+NH-U12S+SE-AM4+premium-grade+120mm+tower+CPU+cooler+for+AMD+AM4&linkCode=sl1&tag=savaandjohn-20&linkId=77249828357ed46befd70a0e1c7e1c11


That is a better cooler TBH. Five heatpipes, 12% higher CFM on the fan, better fan design overall, and better overall construction.

The Hyper 212X is a $40 cooler, the Noctua is a $60 cooler... you get what you pay for.


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> That is a better cooler TBH. Five heatpipes, 12% higher CFM on the fan, better fan design overall, and better overall construction.
> 
> The Hyper 212X is a $40 cooler, the Noctua is a $60 cooler... you get what you pay for.


Honestly after shipping and the bracket it was 53$. I wanted to get that noctua but they were out at the time. It's disappointing to see CM just not be able to do the job. It's not that it's a 40-45$ cooler. It's that it's not a 20$ cooler and realistically under real world stress loads the most you could probably get safely out of an OC on a good chip 24/7 use is 3.850ghz, 250 above stock.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> Honestly after shipping and the bracket it was 53$. I wanted to get that noctua but they were out at the time. It's disappointing to see CM just not be able to do the job. It's not that it's a 40-45$ cooler. It's that it's not a 20$ cooler and realistically under real world stress loads the most you could probably get safely out of an OC on a good chip 24/7 use is 3.850ghz, 250 above stock.


Well... 250mhz depending on what model CPU you use. That's a 650mhz overclock on a R5 1600. None of the X chips really get great OC's over their base clocks when you compare to the non-X models. No matter what chip you get you will likely end up in the 3.9ghz-4.1ghz range with good cooling, and the non-X chips start out 400mhz slower.

Same thing happened with FX-8150 and FX-8120. Given equal cooling they OC'd to about the same level, making the FX-8150 a comparatively bad deal if you were going to OC. Unless that last 50-100mhz (1%-2%) was really worth the extra money for whatever reason.


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Well... 250mhz depending on what model CPU you use. That's a 650mhz overclock on a R5 1600. None of the X chips really get great OC's over their base clocks when you compare to the non-X models. No matter what chip you get you will likely end up in the 3.9ghz-4.1ghz range with good cooling, and the non-X chips start out 400mhz slower.
> 
> Same thing happened with FX-8150 and FX-8120. Given equal cooling they OC'd to about the same level, making the FX-8150 a comparatively bad deal if you were going to OC. Unless that last 50-100mhz (1%-2%) was really worth the extra money for whatever reason.


Personal thing for me. Building my first rig in ages. It wasn't really about value over money as much as it was top of the line six core. I've been following this whole ryzen thing since prerelease and was excited about it. I agree that the 1600 is just better value and an extra 100-150mhz or whatever isn't worth the justification of no stock cooler (seen decent results). This one ran me about a grand, but if I did things just a little differently I could get it down to 820$ish without compromising much at all. But it's why being at 3.9ghz is bugging me so much right now. It's not the performance value or price, it's the point.

And Noctua can say hello to me as a customer soon enough. Just unsure if i'd need to go as high as the 88$ish one for 4.1ghz stable. I don't want to cross 1.4V. Just not really sure atm. I hit 40.25 stable IN VOLTAGE at 1.3931. I wonder what that extra 75mhz would take. I believe 1.376 would be enough for 4.0ghz. I ran it there before and it was fine. Only adjusted to 1.3931 because I saw non load voltages of 1.392 very randomly. Always read at 1.360 on load. Kinda questionable lol.


----------



## KarathKasun

Honestly I would have gone with something like the Hyper 612 and a B-Gears B-Blaster 120mm fan. You can get both for just shy of $50 before shipping and the combo would likely blow the 212 away in terms of performance. ($48 with free shipping in the US as of this post)

As for the V-Droop it seems pretty common on AM4 boards. Current to the CPU is very high once you start getting around 4ghz.


----------



## KarathKasun

**double post, Oops**


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yraith*
> 
> I am one of you now..


Please submit via op to get you in the club! Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> People using stock fans and getting 4ghz have either A) golden chips or B) horrid testing methods.
> 
> 
> 
> Idk. Kinda frustrated. I've had my chip set to 4.025ghz at 'performance' for the fans which is 1400RPM with the case door on for days now and no problems. AIDA64 is not a problem. Gaming is not a problem. I really dont think it's my chip, it handles voltages and speeds fine. I don't even think I'm getting the most out of it. 90% sure I can do 4.1ghz at 1.4 and possibly 1.393. Voltage at load for 4.025 is 1.360 w/ CPU-Z while random spikes during non load to 1.392. But it's not just the fans not pushing enough air. There is not enough flow between my chip and the heatsink I've seen too many heat spikes and it just not transfer that heat to the Heatsink. I saw something about taking sand paper to the surface of it.
> 
> Review:
> 
> [Cons: -not a big performance improvement over the Hyper 212 Evo, but costs significantly more
> -The surface of the heatpipes that contacts the CPU is roughly polished, which is not ideal for heat transfer. I recommend polishing (or "lapping") the surface with rough and then fine-grain sandpaper before installing]
> 
> It's not just how much heat the fans displace, it's that the transfer is not good enough and I find that to be true. I will never buy another cooler master product too many problems on too many levels. With better thermal paste (someone offered to send me a tube for free) perhaps polishing the heatpipes I can maybe get it to 3.950 or 4.0ghz if both of those things are just bad on this product. WAY too much frustration for 52$
> 
> I think for now it's fine. This is my gaming, and video editing rig and handbreak is kind of necessary for my day to day uses.
Click to expand...

fyi there is a reason most cpu water blocks are slightly convex ( or concave, i always mix those up ) lapping a cpu is usually not needed ( as is the same for a heatsink.

there is no way to make both surfaces perfectly flat. when you apply pressure on the cpu when mounting do you think the pcb does not flex?

rpm and cfm mean nothing when looking at cooling

a good radiator fan is really just a good fan. but they are costly. i have spent more in fans then you have on your entire pc, over 2k for 1 order .... and they were worth every penny. will be doing another order soon as well......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> IDK, the 120mm cooler I used for my 1.4v testing on my 1400 has a contact area that looks worse than that, but it has an extra heatpipe and its fin stack is about 50% thicker than the 212's. With a very high static pressure and high CFM fan I was getting temps in the low 60s while running AVX IBT.
> 
> Right now I'm using a Scythe Katana 2 (OLD 100mm tower, using ~100CFM 92mm fan on it) that has a mirror finish on the contact surface, same voltage and load is completely unusable. Using it because it fits inside the mATX tower with the side panel on and it deals with my 24/7 OC (1.25v 3.6ghz) without a problem (50c max). Even at 1.35v/3.8ghz it keeps temps under 70c. at 1.4v (at least with that set in UEFI) and 3.9ghz it QUICKLY lets temps get above 70c.
> 
> Another thing to remember is that many people, even here at OCN, will just clock their stuff up to 'game stable' and call it 100% stable.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing. Most games don't use 4 and few rarely use up to 4. 6 or 8 core CPU using 4 cores =/= temps at max stress load. That's basically reporting the temps of a 4 core CPU. Stress tests need to be on all 6.
> 
> What I question is if I had went with a noctua U12S (about 66$ right now) and had dual 120MM fans or whatever I can find if any of this would even be a problem. There are two perhaps three factors. Heat transfer between CPU and Heat sink. Amount of heat displacement from the fans and quality of the thermal paste. I'm gonna try calling them today and see if they are open, possibly tomorrow if they are not open and see if they will send me one for testing.
Click to expand...

there are several issues.
crappy airflow.
crappy fans.
crappy cooling
a mixture of the above
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Updated AotS post with stock vs OC numbers for 2400 and 2933 memory speeds. Link
> Even if a game were to use 6-8 cores it would not load the CPU like 3D rendering or Encode/Transcode jobs. I dont get the 'stable enough' sentiment honestly. I occasionally do school work on my main PC, things like code compilation, and I need to be 100% sure that it is going to operate properly. That is why my 24/7 clocks are so conservative on voltage/speed. I can run 3.6ghz at 1.2v or 3.7 at 1.25v, but I would rather be a bit over the absolute minimum voltage to insure that I don't run into some kind of "oops" situation at any point.
> 
> 
> 
> It boils down to specifics sometimes. For me what is so bothersome is that I want to make videos. To do that I need a few things. Software to capture video, software to edit and software to compress. I also want a fairly standard OC on my chip and want it to do those things without bursting into flames. Also, If I'm making 20-30GB files or more I need 1-2 hours maybe more for compression and my temps need to hold. This was my first PC build in ages and I painstakingly did hours and hours of research to get everything right and most everything was. Also, ryzen is marketed as a chip for both workloads and gaming. It does gaming and recording great, does most things great, just appears you need really good cooling.
Click to expand...

then i would recommend using stress tests, for long periods, and multiple different ones, that is what i do with mine as well.

i laugh when people tell me something is stable because it makes it through a bench mark.

ECC does not just happen in server memory.

best quote on stability ever


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blakmumba;13120663*
> I seriously question the need for all this 24hr testing going on your brand new CPU, I see numerous cases here of guys bragging about their 24hr stress testing, or saying someones overclock is not stable because they haven't benched for 24 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> How much experience have you had with overclocking? This attitude is generally reserved for amateur overclockers who have never had corrupted data.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A stress test is running all of your CPU cores flat out for however long you run the test, unless of course a core drops out because your overclock is unstable, I see the need for short term testing say an hour or maybe 2, because it won't take that long for an unstable overclock to show itself, but 24hrs in my opinion is not necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are confused. The error is not found because the CPU is at 100%. A major error, or more likely, many tiny irrecoverable errors, happen at any % of CPU usage. The programs are designed to find inconsistencies as fast as possible, utilizing all resources available to determine the stability. Its not lets see how hard we can squeeze your CPU till it breaks. Is it stressful? Sure, is the stress that causes error? No, that would be instability or heat. Another good way to test your cooling solution too I might add.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a thing on this planet designed to last forever, your precious CPU included when companies like Intel and AMD, guarantee their CPUs for 3 yr warranty time period, they're confident their CPUs will actually go past that time period, however that calculation is based on 3 yrs and beyond of normal use.
> 
> They know their CPUs are capable of lasting under normal spec'd use longer than the 3 yrs or they would not warranty them that long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure why this is even here. This has nothing to do with stability testing, unless you are assuming that all CPUs that are brand new should not be tested @ stock settings? Which a CPU should be tested to ensure its not defective. Rare, but it can happen.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the cold hard fact is that overclocking your CPU will shorten its lifespan, but we accept that for the additional speed we gain, most of us will replace that cpu with an upgrade before is life expectancy arrives anyway, so taking it out of specifications is acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has nothing to do with stability testing. Its about error prevention.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> However that's with normal day to day use, surfing the web, audio and video editing and converting, gaming, office documentation Etc, and though serious bench stress testing is necessary to achieve a stable overclock, what damage does stress testing over a 24 hr time period and beyond, actually do to shorten the lifespan of your new CPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you even overclock then?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For example if you stress test your new quad core CPU for 24hrs, and all 4 cores are running at 100% for 24 hrs, how much normal daily processing is lost, because no daily application uses all 4 cores at 100% for 24hrs, so at least think about that when you overclock your CPU, and use at least some kind of wisdom in your stress testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again its not the stress that creates the error, its stress that finds the error. Errors can occur with as little as 1% core usage. The alternative is to use your computer until one day, your boot sector is corrupted, and Windows 7 repair, can't fix the files as the damage has occurred widespread through your file-system. At this point you are even lucky to recover data off the hard drive. Assuming you are still not using an unstable overclock, recovering data, will most likely keep it corrupt/re-corrupt it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you don't think you're adding to shortening the life of your CPU, you're wrong!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stress testing your CPU, if its adequately cooled, is not shortening your hardwares life, its the extra voltage/clock cycles from the overclock if anything. It sounds like you have a ton still to learn / grasp and thats okay. Overclocking has many useful applications, such as a technical server upgrade, gaming, scientific calculations, protein folding, etc. Many of those demand stability for personal and professional reasons. Folding requires 100% accurate data, or its wasteful time for both the user and server, which anyday can provide a cure to cancer (hopefully.) A non tested overclock in that field is extremely frowned upon by many people who dedicate entire machines to just folding.
> 
> I am not saying you have to stress test your CPU, or it will die and kill everything in your computer, but you are not going to convince anyone who knows what they are doing that its a waste of time.
> 
> I don't get why people are ever against having a fully stable system? It takes about a day if you actually have good settings. Maybe apathy or general laziness, but still, it will create so many headaches in the long run trying to figure out why the computer just doesn't want to work today.
Click to expand...




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Well... 250mhz depending on what model CPU you use. That's a 650mhz overclock on a R5 1600. None of the X chips really get great OC's over their base clocks when you compare to the non-X models. No matter what chip you get you will likely end up in the 3.9ghz-4.1ghz range with good cooling, and the non-X chips start out 400mhz slower.
> 
> Same thing happened with FX-8150 and FX-8120. Given equal cooling they OC'd to about the same level, making the FX-8150 a comparatively bad deal if you were going to OC. Unless that last 50-100mhz (1%-2%) was really worth the extra money for whatever reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Personal thing for me. Building my first rig in ages. It wasn't really about value over money as much as it was top of the line six core. I've been following this whole ryzen thing since prerelease and was excited about it. I agree that the 1600 is just better value and an extra 100-150mhz or whatever isn't worth the justification of no stock cooler (seen decent results). This one ran me about a grand, but if I did things just a little differently I could get it down to 820$ish without compromising much at all. But it's why being at 3.9ghz is bugging me so much right now. It's not the performance value or price, it's the point.
> 
> And Noctua can say hello to me as a customer soon enough. Just unsure if i'd need to go as high as the 88$ish one for 4.1ghz stable. I don't want to cross 1.4V. Just not really sure atm. I hit 40.25 stable IN VOLTAGE at 1.3931. I wonder what that extra 75mhz would take. I believe 1.376 would be enough for 4.0ghz. I ran it there before and it was fine. Only adjusted to 1.3931 because I saw non load voltages of 1.392 very randomly. Always read at 1.360 on load. Kinda questionable lol.
Click to expand...

theres a good statement i would like to tell you of, budget components = budget results. not saying your cooler is budget, just saying to think about it. i will say a good coller ( why i go water ) will follow you usually for many years.... and is worth the money to invest

to add here...



not 24/7 as i have not had time to properly vet it, and frankly i dont need it. yet... will continue after i get my block yes that is a 1800x with the titanium and a 212, all that said. lower skus are binned, lower......


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> to add here...
> 
> 
> 
> not 24/7 as i have not had time to properly vet it, and frankly i dont need it. yet... will continue after i get my block yes that is a 1800x with the titanium and a 212, all that said. lower skus are binned, lower......


Dem temps tho, ouch. Though the higher bins tend to take heat better, I wonder what it'll do when you get it under water.


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not 24/7 as i have not had time to properly vet it, and frankly i dont need it. yet... will continue after i get my block yes that is a 1800x with the titanium and a 212, all that said. lower skus are binned, lower......


83C average. That sounds right for a 212. Mine likes to hit 75C and thus shut down. Goal is to OC to 4.0-4.1 on air and keep temps below 70C for about a 30-45 minute handbreak encode. Really don't want to go for Watercooling yet but after this experience, really considering it. For now I've really hit a thermal dissipation transfer and dissipation wall. 1.375 3.9 is still too much for a 212. It cranks to 71C in about 12 minutes of a standard encode. Handbreak is the metric I'm using because it's the maximum workload I intend to use. The max stable I think a 212 would work on my chip (a fairly good one I believe) seems to be about 3.8-3.85 at 1.360V. 250MHZ overclock for total price of 53$. I wonder how bad the stock coolers are compared to that with similar tests.

A couple things happen. At 4.025 handbreak destroys the thermal transfer rate at such a point heat dissipation can't keep up, nothing else I run stresses it that much though except prime95. At 4.0ghz flat Thermal transfer is ok but heat dissipation is just not good enough. Heat sink can't get cool enough to keep things down so it just steadily rises. In terms of both of those factors 4.0 is not out of the ball park its somewhat close. Anything above that much harder, but depending on how much better noctua is... answer is maybe. Maybe I'm just crazy lol


----------



## Hequaqua

budget components = budget results









That is as subjective as stress testing, isn't it?

Budget components MAY yield budget results, but not in every case.

I mean, this is OCN, isn't it?

You can get budget components, and get much higher results, by tweaking, OC'ing, pairing with other HW. I believe most of the people call that price/performance.

If we were to take that at face value, then a lot of people may say that anything AMD releases is budget! lmao


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Honestly I would have gone with something like the Hyper 612 and a B-Gears B-Blaster 120mm fan. You can get both for just shy of $50 before shipping and the combo would likely blow the 212 away in terms of performance. ($48 with free shipping in the US as of this post)


i kinda wish I stumbled upon this forum before buying my cooler, but I did end up buying the 212 evo for under $25, so I can't really complain too much, but maybe in a couple of months I'll look into upgrading my cooler to a better air or AIO cooler.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not 24/7 as i have not had time to properly vet it, and frankly i dont need it. yet... will continue after i get my block yes that is a 1800x with the titanium and a 212, all that said. lower skus are binned, lower......
> 
> 
> 
> 83C average. That sounds right for a 212. Mine likes to hit 75C and thus shut down. Goal is to OC to 4.0-4.1 on air and keep temps below 70C for about a 30-45 minute handbreak encode. Really don't want to go for Watercooling yet but after this experience, really considering it. For now I've really hit a thermal dissipation transfer and dissipation wall. 1.375 3.9 is still too much for a 212. It cranks to 71C in about 12 minutes of a standard encode. Handbreak is the metric I'm using because it's the maximum workload I intend to use. The max stable I think a 212 would work on my chip (a fairly good one I believe) seems to be about 3.8-3.85 at 1.360V. 250MHZ overclock for total price of 53$. I wonder how bad the stock coolers are compared to that with similar tests.
> 
> A couple things happen. At 4.025 handbreak destroys the thermal transfer rate at such a point heat dissipation can't keep up, nothing else I run stresses it that much though except prime95. At 4.0ghz flat Thermal transfer is ok but heat dissipation is just not good enough. Heat sink can't get cool enough to keep things down so it just steadily rises. In terms of both of those factors 4.0 is not out of the ball park its somewhat close. Anything above that much harder, but depending on how much better noctua is... answer is maybe. Maybe I'm just crazy lol
Click to expand...

do you see the problem here ? my average is higher then your peak.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> budget components = budget results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is as subjective as stress testing, isn't it?
> 
> Budget components MAY yield budget results, but not in every case.
> 
> I mean, this is OCN, isn't it?
> 
> You can get budget components, and get much higher results, by tweaking, OC'ing, pairing with other HW. I believe most of the people call that price/performance.
> 
> If we were to take that at face value, then a lot of people may say that anything AMD releases is budget! lmao


umm no. its called realistic expectations. if you buy budget, then you get budget. if you buy max you get max. be that best mobo, best case, or best cooling.

mobo means nothing you can do is holding you back (* assuming you didnt cheap out on support IE ram ect ), budget case- you cant fit what you want, your airflow is less then ok or good., budget cooling, your temps are higher then they could be.

life is about making educated decisions, so the questions are what do you need, what can you afford, what will you do with it. all of the above play into what your expectations are IE if you think @1.4 on ryzen and you will keep 60s on a 212, no. you got budget components and budget results

oc is mostly luck of the draw, and some skill. but you can control many things ie every cpu i have ever oced, the cooler oyu can keep it, the more stable it is. at certain temps, you can lose stability. which speaking electrically makes since


----------



## Hequaqua

Many, many people have bought "budget" components and gotten better than budget results is all I'm saying. I'm not saying by buying budget you're going to get max performance. If that was the case everyone would buy budget.

If we want the best, buy the best. I don't give a crap what MB we might buy, there are still limits on what you can do with the silicon you are dealt, whether that be CPU/GPU. Just look at Ryzen R7's for examples. Without exotic cooling they don't OC much better than the R5's.

To each his own I guess.

EDIT: That is what is great about this hobby of OC'ing....taking parts that are supposed to perform a certain way, and getting MORE out of them.

EDIT II: The only way I could agree that budget=budget, is if someone were to buy budget, and not touch anything. You would get budget results that way, no doubt.









EDIT III: @Tcoppock RS2:Vietnam goes live in about 5 mins!


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> do you see the problem here ? my average is higher then your peak.
> umm no. its called realistic expectations. if you buy budget, then you get budget. if you buy max you get max. be that best mobo, best case, or best cooling.
> 
> mobo means nothing you can do is holding you back (* assuming you didnt cheap out on support IE ram ect ), budget case- you cant fit what you want, your airflow is less then ok or good., budget cooling, your temps are higher then they could be.
> 
> life is about making educated decisions, so the questions are what do you need, what can you afford, what will you do with it. all of the above play into what your expectations are IE if you think @1.4 on ryzen and you will keep 60s on a 212, no. you got budget components and budget results
> 
> oc is mostly luck of the draw, and some skill. but you can control many things ie every cpu i have ever oced, the cooler oyu can keep it, the more stable it is. at certain temps, you can lose stability. which speaking electrically makes since


I mean... really...? That's kind of disingenuous. I have thermal override engaged so it does shutdown. Have not wanted to tinker with that settings yet as I don't really have the research to see if this mobo would be fine with that, what the risks are and etc. Rather not have things catch on fire. As I said... didn't really want to buy a CM 212, it's what was in stock when I bought my parts. It's just 53$ cooler... that's not exactly budget for a cooler, is it high end? no. I was looking for something in the 66-88$ range but again, it was sold out at the time. Worse comes to worse the 212 get's put in my budget rig. I wouldn't really say this rig is budget either it's just designed for specific things. I could change a few things and it comes out about 200$ cheaper. That's the thing with a new platform, like you said, making educated guesses on what will work and what won't,

I did a lot of research. That's why I didn't go with one of the MSI B350's, the gigabytes and etc. Went with one of the 104$ ASrock flavors because they had better reviews and higher chance to work and as a result I get pretty good overclocking as good voltages. Check the link to the spreadsheet. My name will be on the highest OC for a 1600x on air by almost 200mhz and that is stable bar everything but burn tests and handbreak that's also 24/7 and temps aren't running above 64-66C except from those specific things. What this is, is an up-gradable 1080p rig and for that its rather not budget. 1600x, 1060 in best flavor (temps on it are good, have a good OC too) 700w PSU, memory is somewhat budget at 124$ for 2666 but comparatively that's good and it works fine.

To me, it's that I'm not far off from 1.4v and temps are only a little bad with this crappy 212 thing. I wonder what noctua is going to do for me once I order, though.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> I mean... really...? That's kind of disingenuous. I have thermal override engaged so it does shutdown. Have not wanted to tinker with that settings yet as I don't really have the research to see if this mobo would be fine with that, what the risks are and etc. Rather not have things catch on fire. As I said... didn't really want to buy a CM 212, it's what was in stock when I bought my parts. It's just 53$ cooler... that's not exactly budget for a cooler, is it high end? no. I was looking for something in the 66-88$ range but again, it was sold out at the time. Worse comes to worse the 212 get's put in my budget rig. I wouldn't really say this rig is budget either it's just designed for specific things. I could change a few things and it comes out about 200$ cheaper. That's the thing with a new platform, like you said, making educated guesses on what will work and what won't,
> 
> I did a lot of research. That's why I didn't go with one of the MSI B350's, the gigabytes and etc. Went with one of the 104$ ASrock flavors because they had better reviews and higher chance to work and as a result I get pretty good overclocking as good voltages. Check the link to the spreadsheet. My name will be on the highest OC for a 1600x on air by almost 200mhz and that is stable bar everything but burn tests and handbreak that's also 24/7 and temps aren't running above 64-66C except from those specific things. What this is, is an up-gradable 1080p rig and for that its rather not budget. 1600x, 1060 in best flavor (temps on it are good, have a good OC too) 700w PSU, memory is somewhat budget at 124$ for 2666 but comparatively that's good and it works fine.
> 
> To me, it's that I'm not far off from 1.4v and temps are only a little bad with this crappy 212 thing. I wonder what noctua is going to do for me once I order, though.


Honestly, I would skip to the next size up like the 612 or 140mm Noctua unit. 212 to that Noctua is going to be an improvement, but it could still fall short of expectations.


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Honestly, I would skip to the next size up like the 612 or 140mm Noctua unit. 212 to that Noctua is going to be an improvement, but it could still fall short of expectations.


So I called CoolerMaster to see what they would say. According to this fellow, the 212x is rated to cool up to a chip with 180W TDP. He seemed surprised that and repeatedly said it was strange that this cooler couldn't do what I was asking it to. Tries to blame chip... nope, tries to blame fans not at 100%, nope... quoted facts, figures, statistics and what I got back in return was 'yeah that's strange'. But hadn't heard of handbreak apparently. Offered to refund my cooler or ship me another one, which Is nice I guess. At least the customer service was good, well even if their coolers are budget.... but not priced as so. Customer service seems good. Just unsure if I want to get a refund or just throw this 212x in my fx6300 rig and maybe get higher frequencies. I was going to use it for editing and compressing video anyway. But I suppose that depends on how far my FX rig will go with better cooling.

As kind of a final note... from a customers perspective. Customer says 43$ Cooler isn't good enough. Employee Says my problems are strange, tries to sell me 114$ cooler. I mean what guarantee would I have that if they can't do what they say on this one, an overpriced one like that would even work?

Which 140mm Noctua, this one?

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608041&cm_re=Noctua-_-35-608-041-_-Product

Or this one:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608045&cm_re=Noctua-_-35-608-045-_-Product


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> So I called CoolerMaster to see what they would say. According to this fellow, the 212x is rated to cool up to a chip with 180W TDP. He seemed surprised that and repeatedly said it was strange that this cooler couldn't do what I was asking it to. Tries to blame chip... nope, tries to blame fans not at 100%, nope... quoted facts, figures, statistics and what I got back in return was 'yeah that's strange'. But hadn't heard of handbreak apparently. Offered to refund my cooler or ship me another one, which Is nice I guess. At least the customer service was good, well even if their coolers are budget.... but not priced as so. Customer service seems good. Just unsure if I want to get a refund or just throw this 212x in my fx6300 rig and maybe get higher frequencies. I was going to use it for editing and compressing video anyway. But I suppose that depends on how far my FX rig will go with better cooling.
> 
> As kind of a final note... from a customers perspective. Customer says 43$ Cooler isn't good enough. Employee Says my problems are strange, tries to sell me 114$ cooler. I mean what guarantee would I have that if they can't do what they say on this one, an overpriced one like that would even work?
> 
> Which 140mm Noctua, this one?
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608041&cm_re=Noctua-_-35-608-041-_-Product
> 
> Or this one:
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608045&cm_re=Noctua-_-35-608-045-_-Product


NH-D15 if you have the room and price is not a problem. Definitely worth the extra $20, the fans alone are ~$20 each. Its thermal performance is in the middle of the CLC ballpark.

AFAIK Noctua will ship you a bracket for next to nothing, maybe pay shipping. Contact them beforehand if you want to know for sure though.


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> NH-D15 if you have the room and price is not a problem. Definitely worth the extra $20, the fans alone are ~$20 each. Its thermal performance is in the middle of the CLC ballpark.
> 
> AFAIK Noctua will ship you a bracket for next to nothing, maybe pay shipping. Contact them beforehand if you want to know for sure though.


Yeah. Case is about 2mm short at 163mm even though the dimensions read 160mm? If the panel has to be left off so be it. It's got 3x the weight to it too which could be a problem, but worst case I'll just do some engineering with zip ties to help with weight. If I honestly care that much I might know someone with a glass cutter and get some custom brackets made for any weight droopage


----------



## Zioa

http://s1195.photobucket.com/user/Zio111/media/cb151.jpg.html


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> Yeah. Case is about 2mm short at 163mm even though the dimensions read 160mm? If the panel has to be left off so be it. It's got 3x the weight to it too which could be a problem, but worst case I'll just do some engineering with zip ties to help with weight. If I honestly care that much I might know someone with a glass cutter and get some custom brackets made for any weight droopage


Nah, the weight is not a problem if you use all of the retaining screws for mounting the MB to the chassis and there are none of those horrid plastic clip type standoffs. Ive had solid copper towers (~2kg worth of weight) mounted on Athlon XP chips without problems in the past, and they were more fragile than modern de-lidded CPUs.

The only thing I might do in your situation is cut the side panel and put a piece of lexan over the hole with some spacers to get the extra room needed.


----------



## weyburn

so i found a good OC, ran Aida64 until it crashed at 11 hour, then i played a game and it crashed twice within 15min...

any better stress testers out there you guys prefer?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> so i found a good OC, ran Aida64 until it crashed at 11 hour, then i played a game and it crashed twice within 15min...
> 
> any better stress testers out there you guys prefer?


I usually run intel burn test for 25 runs, and then prime 95 for several hours.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> so i found a good OC, ran Aida64 until it crashed at 11 hour, then i played a game and it crashed twice within 15min...
> 
> any better stress testers out there you guys prefer?


AVX IBT for 20-30 runs on extreme.
OCCT small FFTs for 1-2 hours, large FFTs for 4-6 hours.

Have not had any problems with an OC that can pass that.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I usually run intel burn test for 25 runs, and then prime 95 for several hours.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> AVX IBT for 20-30 runs on extreme.
> OCCT small FFTs for 1-2 hours, large FFTs for 4-6 hours.
> 
> Have not had any problems with an OC that can pass that.


sweet, thanks


----------



## weyburn

What do you guys usually set your LLC?

Also is there any trick you guys have for setting SOC voltage?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> What do you guys usually set your LLC?
> 
> Also is there any trick you guys have for setting SOC voltage?


ATM, I'm using 1.250v core, default SOC, and AUTO LLC. I was getting cache errors when running IBT AVX, but not any longer. I'm not sure why really. I haven't changed anything.

I just finished running IBT AVX with those settings using 12288mb of RAM. It's a tad warmer in here in the morning's, but temps were petty good.

This is with the new AIO, my gentle typhoon's on the rad, and MX4 for TIM. I'm thinking about swapping that out for the Noctua.


----------



## The EX1

I thought all Wraith Spire coolers came with the RGB ring light around the top of the fan shroud. Evidently that isn't the case as the one that came with my friend's 1600 does not have it. Do only the Spire's that come with the 1700 have this lighting? (+rep for any clarification)


----------



## WalkingCorpse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> I thought all Wraith Spire coolers came with the RGB ring light around the top of the fan shroud. Evidently that isn't the case as the one that came with my friend's 1600 does not have it. Do only the Spire's that come with the 1700 have this lighting? (+rep for any clarification)


That's correct, the Ryzen 7's cooler has RGB, the coolers for the Ryzen 5's do not


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> AVX IBT for 20-30 runs on extreme.
> OCCT small FFTs for 1-2 hours, large FFTs for 4-6 hours.
> 
> Have not had any problems with an OC that can pass that.


i'm assuming extreme = maximum?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> i'm assuming extreme = maximum?


Depending on what you have running in the background, Maximum won't start for me sometimes. I've just been using what Mega Man suggested, 12288mb(I have 16gb installed). I know on Prime95 they say 90% of your ram. Which is a little over 14gb(14400mb).

Be sure to disable your screensaver if you use one. It seems the more ram you use, the higher the Gflops. It takes about 6min when I use 12288mb. The first run is usually the slowest because it needs to fill the ram up. At least, that is what it appears to be doing.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> i'm assuming extreme = maximum?


Yeah, maximum.









Getting my burn in tools nomenclature mixed up. Oops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Depending on what you have running in the background, Maximum won't start for me sometimes. I've just been using what Mega Man suggested, 12288mb(I have 16gb installed). I know on Prime95 they say 90% of your ram. Which is a little over 14gb(14400mb).
> 
> Be sure to disable your screensaver if you use one. It seems the more ram you use, the higher the Gflops. It takes about 6min when I use 12288mb. The first run is usually the slowest because it needs to fill the ram up. At least, that is what it appears to be doing.


I usually run IBT on a clean boot with background tasks disabled, I have noticed that it doesnt use quite as much RAM if things are already running though.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Yeah, maximum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting my burn in tools nomenclature mixed up. Oops.


IKR


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Depending on what you have running in the background, Maximum won't start for me sometimes. I've just been using what Mega Man suggested, 12288mb(I have 16gb installed). I know on Prime95 they say 90% of your ram. Which is a little over 14gb(14400mb).
> 
> Be sure to disable your screensaver if you use one. It seems the more ram you use, the higher the Gflops. It takes about 6min when I use 12288mb. The first run is usually the slowest because it needs to fill the ram up. At least, that is what it appears to be doing.


6 min per run or in total?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Yeah, maximum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting my burn in tools nomenclature mixed up. Oops.
> I usually run IBT on a clean boot with background tasks disabled, I have noticed that it doesnt use quite as much RAM if things are already running though.


all good, so many programs can be hard to remember exactly


----------



## Vispor

I'm about to buy a 1600X but I'd like to use the cooler from a 1700. Let me know if anyone has one laying around and I'll hook a brotha up.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> What do you guys usually set your LLC?
> 
> Also is there any trick you guys have for setting SOC voltage?


1.05v seems to be good enough for most for V SoC. I would not go higher than 1.1v for 24/7.

LLC should be set to where VCore is 'flat' with no major changes under load. Some like to have VCore boost above what it is set at when under 100% load, if the board will do that. Highest level (highest or lowest number depending on the board) will usually boost voltage and 1-2 under that will usually give pretty flat voltages, you will likely have to test to get a feel for what they do for your setup.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vispor*
> 
> I'm about to buy a 1600X but I'd like to use the cooler from a 1700. Let me know if anyone has one laying around and I'll hook a brotha up.


The 1600 cooler is pretty bad IMHO, I would see if you could find a Wraith MAX. If not, the 125w wraith cooler from the FX line will fit the AM4 socket and AFAIK is much better.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> 6 min per run or in total?
> all good, so many programs can be hard to remember exactly


Per run....lol It took a little over a hour at 3.8.


----------



## KarathKasun

Is it just me or are YouTube "overclockers" full of bull? Im seeing so many people touting 4ghz on mid 1.3v (using 1600/1700 no less)... They are not stability testing or they are being handed golden samples.


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Is it just me or are YouTube "overclockers" full of bull? Im seeing so many people touting 4ghz on mid 1.3v (using 1600/1700 no less)... They are not stability testing or they are being handed golden samples.


Probably a combination of the two.

There are easier stress tests to pass than others for sure, if they do any at all. For instance, Aida64 cpu stress test is touted as being great, however I can run mine at 3.95 all day long with it at 1.4, but with Prime95 or X264 I can't get more than 2 minutes into it. I ended up having to settle for 3.85 stable at 1.4 to get through them.

For that matter the leader board here only requires a CPU-Z screenshot to get up there, it has no bearing on whether people have actually gotten those speeds *stable* for any length of time. Honestly it kind of makes the leaderboard (although a great idea!) useless as no one has any idea if people are actually testing their OC's. Better would be to have to verify your OCs a la Hwbot requirements, with various screenshots including the actual length of the prime95 / x264 run included as passed, with a minimum requirement of say X amount of time to have it valid.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Is it just me or are YouTube "overclockers" full of bull? Im seeing so many people touting 4ghz on mid 1.3v (using 1600/1700 no less)... They are not stability testing or they are being handed golden samples.


yea that's why I was so annoyed at first at how these reviewers got these great times so easily...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> Probably a combination of the two.
> 
> There are easier stress tests to pass than others for sure, if they do any at all. For instance, Aida64 cpu stress test is touted as being great, however I can run mine at 3.95 all day long with it at 1.4, but with Prime95 or X264 I can't get more than 2 minutes into it. I ended up having to settle for 3.85 stable at 1.4 to get through them.
> 
> For that matter the leader board here only requires a CPU-Z screenshot to get up there, it has no bearing on whether people have actually gotten those speeds *stable* for any length of time. Honestly it kind of makes the leaderboard (although a great idea!) useless as no one has any idea if people are actually testing their OC's. Better would be to have to verify your OCs a la Hwbot requirements, with various screenshots including the actual length of the prime95 / x264 run included as passed, with a minimum requirement of say X amount of time to have it valid.


is there an easy way to track how long prime95 has been running after it crashes? i started using aida64 cuz ppl were saying how good it was, and I liked it cuz it tracked exactly how long it ran before crashing, since I'm not gonna sit next to a computer watching my stop watch exactly how long it took to crash after x amount of hours, and having a more exact timer is useful...


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WalkingCorpse*
> 
> That's correct, the Ryzen 7's cooler has RGB, the coolers for the Ryzen 5's do not


Thank you! +rep


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> Probably a combination of the two.
> 
> There are easier stress tests to pass than others for sure, if they do any at all. For instance, Aida64 cpu stress test is touted as being great, however I can run mine at 3.95 all day long with it at 1.4, but with Prime95 or X264 I can't get more than 2 minutes into it. I ended up having to settle for 3.85 stable at 1.4 to get through them.
> 
> For that matter the leader board here only requires a CPU-Z screenshot to get up there, it has no bearing on whether people have actually gotten those speeds *stable* for any length of time. Honestly it kind of makes the leaderboard (although a great idea!) useless as no one has any idea if people are actually testing their OC's. Better would be to have to verify your OCs a la Hwbot requirements, with various screenshots including the actual length of the prime95 / x264 run included as passed, with a minimum requirement of say X amount of time to have it valid.


Perhaps a screenshot of IBT completion for 5 passes at minimum? It would definitely give us better data if we had a minimum standard test for verification.


----------



## KarathKasun

Any other 1400/1500x owners here? Need someone to compare turbo speeds with, it appears that 1400 does not have an all core turbo speed and it boosts to 3400/3450 so rarely that I have a hard time getting monitoring software to pick it up. Not to mention that there is ZERO performance loss when I disable CPB/Turbo.

Just curious if my MB is dumb when it comes to running at stock settings or if CPB/Turbo is worthless on the quads.


----------



## weyburn

I run a dual screen layout... Could a second screen cause stress test instability? Or is it irrelevant


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I run a dual screen layout... Could a second screen cause stress test instability? Or is it irrelevant


Should be irrelevant.


----------



## weyburn

My runs are looking a tad bit slower than 6min a run....

New to this test, how's this looking?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> My runs are looking a tad bit slower than 6min a run....
> 
> New to this test, how's this looking?


Probably not using the AVX version, I think its in one of the FX threads.
Temps are really high, 95c is 'critical' and trips the thermal shutdown AFAIK.

Are you using the stock HSF?


----------



## Hequaqua

That looks to be the non-AVX version of IBT.

Here is the AVX page link:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club#post_18427668


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Probably not using the AVX version, I think its in one of the FX threads.
> Temps are really high, 95c is 'critical' and trips the thermal shutdown AFAIK.
> 
> Are you using the stock HSF?


no, using 212 evo.

where do I get the avx version? :s


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> no, using 212 evo.
> 
> where do I get the avx version? :s


Post above yours/below the one you quoted, by Hequaqua.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Post above yours/below the one you quoted, by Hequaqua.


Maybe Tcop can link it on the OP when he gets a chance...along with some links to other tools/benchmarks.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Maybe Top can link it on the OP when he gets a chance...along with some links to other tools/benchmarks.


Was the AVX version done by someone here? I haven't found it anywhere else.


----------



## Jayjr1105

What Geekbench score do you guys get with the 1600 and 1600X. Here's mine at a modest 3.75 OC https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/2985494


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Was the AVX version done by someone here? I haven't found it anywhere else.


I'm not sure...I think Mega Man directed me toward the thread for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> What Geekbench score do you guys get with the 1600 and 1600X. Here's mine at a modest 3.75 OC https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/2985494


Here is a whole spreadsheet of results. I ran Geekbench, it's toward the bottom of the page. It's listed and compared to my old i7 at different clocks.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1oW21xiKM89RLpU8UUPeXHnEjDDIexNvUMru6Ovn1v50/edit#gid=0


----------



## Tcoppock

Good Job Guys Leaderboard Update!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Good Job Guys Leaderboard Update!


That is pretty hard to read......I'm old....lol

EDIT: Either you just fixed it, or the page didn't load correctly the first time....it's all good now.


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> That is pretty hard to read......I'm old....lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1WRx-_BTqsuiyXsLGp-W-Dg5eZHeCFJkVYXAJoF8_588/pubhtml?gid=0&single=true&widget=true&headers=false


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> That is pretty hard to read......I'm old....lol
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1WRx-_BTqsuiyXsLGp-W-Dg5eZHeCFJkVYXAJoF8_588/pubhtml?gid=0&single=true&widget=true&headers=false
> 
> 
> 
> All I had the first time was a 2in by 2in box....it's all good now though....lmao
Click to expand...


----------



## Tcoppock

Oh lol
Edit: Not very many 1400 1500X CPUS


----------



## Hequaqua

When you get time, can you add some links to the OP?

Maybe links for IBT AVX, Adia64, and whatever else others suggest or you think might be good to add.

IBT AVX (this is the only place I've found it) It's from the thread here on OCN.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202

Adia64

https://www.aida64.com/downloads


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> When you get time, can you add some links to the OP?
> 
> Maybe links for IBT AVX, Adia64, and whatever else others suggest or you think might be good to add.
> 
> IBT AVX (this is the only place I've found it) It's from the thread here on OCN.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202
> 
> Adia64
> 
> https://www.aida64.com/downloads


EDIT: prime95, Cinebench, etc.









Dammit! Sorry for the double post....lol


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Was the AVX version done by someone here? I haven't found it anywhere else.


what makes the avx version so good?


----------



## Flogger23m

Quick question on cooling for my Ryzen 1600. I have ordered a Cryoirg H7 cooler. Currently running at 3.8GHZ at 1.350v. I have two Arctic Cooling F12 fans that I am thinking of using in a push pull configuration over the standard single fan.

Will the two Arctic Cooling fans be a worthwhile improvement over the Cryoirg fan cooling or noise wise? Or am I better off selling the two F12 fans (have 4x case fans and a 5th spare) for $10-12 or so? Specs look fairly similar, and if the performance difference is so small I may as well sell the two fans.


----------



## Hequaqua

I came across this benchmark in my travels here on OCN. It does load up all the threads, and it seemed to consume about 90%+ of RAM. It's several tests rolled into one. It's pretty simple to use, and you can let it run for as long as you want it seems.

Y-cruncher

I just did one run to get a feel of it:



Temps were the highest during the N64 test. I think it was around 61-62°C.

I read were some people use this test first, then move to IBT/prime95.

EDIT: On the download page, the author gives some thoughts on Ryzen 7. It's short, but a pretty good read/explanation of his testing.


----------



## ressonantia

There seems to be something about y-cruncher that really hammers the CPUs, The current overclock I've got (40x multiplier, 1.375 (+0.03125) Vcore, 3200MT 14-14-14-34 memory) passes 2+ hours on AIDA64, 8 hours plus blended Prime95 but fails on y-cruncher. Not sure if I can call that stable









I've used memtest to verify memory and its fine up to like 1000%


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> There seems to be something about y-cruncher that really hammers the CPUs, The current overclock I've got (40x multiplier, 1.375 (+0.03125) Vcore, 3200MT 14-14-14-34 memory) passes 2+ hours on AIDA64, 8 hours plus blended Prime95 but fails on y-cruncher. Not sure if I can call that stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used memtest to verify memory and its fine up to like 1000%


I've read where a lot of rigs will pass prime95/ibt/realbench, then fail y-cruncher.....I haven't read that much about it yet.

EDIT: Doesn't it tell you which test failed on y-cruncher?


----------



## Spawne32

that "N64" test is pretty brutal, this is the only time ive ever seen it come close to 70c with the new cooler on that test, and it only ran for 120 seconds. Probably would have exceeded 70 had i ran it continuously.

The vdroop on this board was massive under that specific test. Also, is my trfc under memory timings a little high to you?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> that "N64" test is pretty brutal, this is the only time ive ever seen it come close to 70c with the new cooler on that test, and it only ran for 120 seconds. Probably would have exceeded 70 had i ran it continuously.
> 
> The vdroop on this board was massive under that specific test. Also, is my trfc under memory timings a little high to you?


No idea.....I had mine hidden...here is what they are set to though:


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> what makes the avx version so good?


It pushes more calculations per second and generates a little more heat.


----------



## Hequaqua

I just ran it again Spawn:



Temp maxxed out at 60.5°C.


----------



## Spawne32

You are able to maintain far better voltage control than me. I believe I am set to 1.2675 or so in the BIOS, and i wind up seeing 1.3vcore in HWinfo at idle, with a vdroop to around ...1.254 i think it was in the last pic? If I recall it was .044 or so of a drop.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've read where a lot of rigs will pass prime95/ibt/realbench, then fail y-cruncher.....I haven't read that much about it yet.
> 
> EDIT: Doesn't it tell you which test failed on y-cruncher?


All of them it seems haha, well almost










I guess its time to dial down the overclock. Although the weird thing is the Vcore didn't really go to 1.4V (1.375+0.0315)


----------



## weyburn

what do you guys think is the realistic loss in performance from the 1600 going from 3.9 to 3.8?

Also, what are you guys using your computers for?


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> what do you guys think is the realistic loss in performance from the 1600 going from 3.9 to 3.8?
> 
> Also, what are you guys using your computers for?


everything
2%?

I run 3.8ghz since 4 weeks, and I just wait until amd has a new stepping that does 4.5ghz down the line and upgrade then.
happy camper here


----------



## MishelLngelo

R5 1600X + Asus Prime X370 Pro.
Ok, 1 hurdle overcome, received mounting kit for my CM 140XL Nepton cooler instead of OEM FX 8350 one and temps fell like a rock. Idle temps as expected ~10c over ambient (about 26c right now) but maximum temp after couple of hours of OCCT never higher that 53c. With FX cooler it was hitting 80s. Frequencies were up to 4092 - 4096 MHz on all 6 cores at testing time.
Still can't OC any because of this lousy BIOS 0612 and memory won't go over 2133MHz. Only once new BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.6 is released I will be able to see what this baby can do.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> what do you guys think is the realistic loss in performance from the 1600 going from 3.9 to 3.8?
> 
> Also, what are you guys using your computers for?


Use a calculator, 2.5% difference. Then realize that 5% clock tends to only get you 3-4% performance, so only a 1%-2% difference in applications.

The last 100mhz is not worth it in any OC scenario over 2ghz. The FX crowd was full of itself, saying things like 4.8 -> 5ghz made a huge difference. No, it did not. That was just their bias telling you that it was so much better.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> All of them it seems haha, well almost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess its time to dial down the overclock. Although the weird thing is the Vcore didn't really go to 1.4V (1.375+0.0315)


According to your core voltage readings, you are seeing 1.412v and dipping to 1.362, which is probably why you are unstable still. Vdroop was a nightmare for me up in those voltages as well, higher you go, the more it wants to drop under high loads.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Confucius said "a stable 3.8 is balls-out better than a fickle 3.9 any day of the week and thrice on Sunday."

Really, he did.


----------



## Spawne32

37.5 was litterally the threshold from where i can stay under 1.3v in the BIOS to where I would have to jump to 1.35v and over to remain stable. What an incredible voltage curve these things have.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> 37.5 was litterally the threshold from where i can stay under 1.3v in the BIOS to where I would have to jump to 1.35v and over to remain stable. What an incredible voltage curve these things have.


Yep, they respond better to cooler temps than higher voltages.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> 37.5 was litterally the threshold from where i can stay under 1.3v in the BIOS to where I would have to jump to 1.35v and over to remain stable. What an incredible voltage curve these things have.


I don't think you're missing much really. From 3.8 to 3.9 I need to jump from 1.25v to 1.35v. Then temps rise considerably. I mean, you might see some slight gains in certain programs/apps, but not enough to justify the jumps in voltages and temps to make it worth it. IMO


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

3.8 @ 1.25 is a gift from heaven as far as I'm concerned. I'm not sure my 3.8 @ 1.325 is 100% stable but I don't want to run it at 1.35 for power and temp reasons. OCing to 3.7 or even 3.6 seems almost silly since with I see XFR frequencies at 3.7 across all cores when my system is cold and I'm running stock speeds (3.2 - 3.6 on the 1600). 65w CPU package all day long there. Once the stock cooler saturates after 10-15 minutes I see frequencies max out at 3.4, so I'm hoping once I get my AM4 Noctua bracket and can get back to 3.7 XFR on stock settings. _(Wait, am I auto-banned for OCN for saying "stock frequencies"?)_

Of course once I get better cooling, 3.8 might present itself again more easily. We shall see!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> 3.8 @ 1.25 is a gift from heaven as far as I'm concerned. I'm not sure my 3.8 @ 1.325 is 100% stable but I don't want to run it at 1.35 for power and temp reasons. OCing to 3.7 or even 3.6 seems almost silly since with I see XFR frequencies at 3.7 across all cores when my system is cold and I'm running stock speeds (3.2 - 3.6 on the 1600). 65w CPU package all day long there. Once the stock cooler saturates after 10-15 minutes I see frequencies max out at 3.4, so I'm hoping once I get my AM4 Noctua bracket and can get back to 3.7 XFR on stock settings. _(Wait, am I auto-banned for OCN for saying "stock frequencies"?)_
> 
> Of course once I get better cooling, 3.8 might present itself again more easily. We shall see!


Yea, I think you're right about the "gift". I can actually get very stable at 3.9 with 1.35v and LL2 mode enabled. Again, for me, too much of a voltage increase and temps to really justify it.

I'm pretty happy at 3.8-3.85 at 1.25v and temps under just about anything don't go over 62-63°C.


----------



## Mega Man

sorry been sick and felt like trash, did not even want to pick up my phone let alone my pc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Many, many people have bought "budget" components and gotten better than budget results is all I'm saying. I'm not saying by buying budget you're going to get max performance. If that was the case everyone would buy budget.
> 
> If we want the best, buy the best. I don't give a crap what MB we might buy, there are still limits on what you can do with the silicon you are dealt, whether that be CPU/GPU. Just look at Ryzen R7's for examples. Without exotic cooling they don't OC much better than the R5's.
> 
> To each his own I guess.
> 
> EDIT: That is what is great about this hobby of OC'ing....taking parts that are supposed to perform a certain way, and getting MORE out of them.
> 
> EDIT II: The only way I could agree that budget=budget, is if someone were to buy budget, and not touch anything. You would get budget results that way, no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT III: @Tcoppock RS2:Vietnam goes live in about 5 mins!


i understand what you are saying, i am saying you are wrong.
its been tested many times, mobo - several mhz more ( more then 20, not saying it is or isnt worth it - that is your choice ) , and/or better ram oc ( as much as 3-10+ dividers ) , and/or lower temps ( cleaner power = lower temps ) , and/or lower vcore even my cooling, i average on my bad days 2c delta air to water. even with diminishing returns, if i remove a rad--- 3-5, 2+ 5-10. is it worth it, to me, obviously
even hurricane has seen this in his own builds ....
all this said, i dont know why everyone gets mad about this. it is a fact, and not a bad thing. however when you buy budget, expect budget, not best
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> so i found a good OC, ran Aida64 until it crashed at 11 hour, then i played a game and it crashed twice within 15min...
> 
> any better stress testers out there you guys prefer?


there is few" better" but there are worse.
i like ibt avx, prime, and then a myriad of encoding /rendering few things can stress it like encoding/rendering can ....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> do you see the problem here ? my average is higher then your peak.
> umm no. its called realistic expectations. if you buy budget, then you get budget. if you buy max you get max. be that best mobo, best case, or best cooling.
> 
> mobo means nothing you can do is holding you back (* assuming you didnt cheap out on support IE ram ect ), budget case- you cant fit what you want, your airflow is less then ok or good., budget cooling, your temps are higher then they could be.
> 
> life is about making educated decisions, so the questions are what do you need, what can you afford, what will you do with it. all of the above play into what your expectations are IE if you think @1.4 on ryzen and you will keep 60s on a 212, no. you got budget components and budget results
> 
> oc is mostly luck of the draw, and some skill. but you can control many things ie every cpu i have ever oced, the cooler oyu can keep it, the more stable it is. at certain temps, you can lose stability. which speaking electrically makes since
> 
> 
> 
> I mean... really...? That's kind of disingenuous. I have thermal override engaged so it does shutdown. Have not wanted to tinker with that settings yet as I don't really have the research to see if this mobo would be fine with that, what the risks are and etc. Rather not have things catch on fire. As I said... didn't really want to buy a CM 212, it's what was in stock when I bought my parts. It's just 53$ cooler... that's not exactly budget for a cooler, is it high end? no. I was looking for something in the 66-88$ range but again, it was sold out at the time. Worse comes to worse the 212 get's put in my budget rig. I wouldn't really say this rig is budget either it's just designed for specific things. I could change a few things and it comes out about 200$ cheaper. That's the thing with a new platform, like you said, making educated guesses on what will work and what won't,
> 
> I did a lot of research. That's why I didn't go with one of the MSI B350's, the gigabytes and etc. Went with one of the 104$ ASrock flavors because they had better reviews and higher chance to work and as a result I get pretty good overclocking as good voltages. Check the link to the spreadsheet. My name will be on the highest OC for a 1600x on air by almost 200mhz and that is stable bar everything but burn tests and handbreak that's also 24/7 and temps aren't running above 64-66C except from those specific things. What this is, is an up-gradable 1080p rig and for that its rather not budget. 1600x, 1060 in best flavor (temps on it are good, have a good OC too) 700w PSU, memory is somewhat budget at 124$ for 2666 but comparatively that's good and it works fine.
> 
> To me, it's that I'm not far off from 1.4v and temps are only a little bad with this crappy 212 thing. I wonder what noctua is going to do for me once I order, though.
Click to expand...

i think you and i will argue about the meaning of budget till the end of time... that said, you do realize the board is designed to go much higher in temps ( ie mine is stock and can go higher ) , and the likely hood of a fire is small ( like microscopic ), unles you have some type of component failure .... ?

i will admit it is possible i have been out of the air cooling game for too long, but if any component is less then 60$ i assume it is cheap, with rare exception. even my last cases - 200, 300, 1500. cooling, we wont go into, lets leave it as i have spent more in cooling then most spend on cars
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> i'm assuming extreme = maximum?
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on what you have running in the background, Maximum won't start for me sometimes. I've just been using what Mega Man suggested, 12288mb(I have 16gb installed). I know on Prime95 they say 90% of your ram. Which is a little over 14gb(14400mb).
> 
> Be sure to disable your screensaver if you use one. It seems the more ram you use, the higher the Gflops. It takes about 6min when I use 12288mb. The first run is usually the slowest because it needs to fill the ram up. At least, that is what it appears to be doing.
Click to expand...

yea, with 12gb i usually use ~ 93%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> What do you guys usually set your LLC?
> 
> Also is there any trick you guys have for setting SOC voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.05v seems to be good enough for most for V SoC. I would not go higher than 1.1v for 24/7.
Click to expand...

any evidence for this ( serious question, no trap or hidden agenda ) ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Is it just me or are YouTube "overclockers" full of bull? Im seeing so many people touting 4ghz on mid 1.3v (using 1600/1700 no less)... They are not stability testing or they are being handed golden samples.


since when are they truthful at all ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Is it just me or are YouTube "overclockers" full of bull? Im seeing so many people touting 4ghz on mid 1.3v (using 1600/1700 no less)... They are not stability testing or they are being handed golden samples.
> 
> 
> 
> yea that's why I was so annoyed at first at how these reviewers got these great times so easily...
Click to expand...

you would be amazed at how often i hear this, and why i fight with people about stability

is there an easy way to track how long prime95 has been running after it crashes? i started using aida64 cuz ppl were saying how good it was, and I liked it cuz it tracked exactly how long it ran before crashing, since I'm not gonna sit next to a computer watching my stop watch exactly how long it took to crash after x amount of hours, and having a more exact timer is useful...[/quote]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Maybe Top can link it on the OP when he gets a chance...along with some links to other tools/benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> Was the AVX version done by someone here? I haven't found it anywhere else.
Click to expand...

no, it was posted in the same forums the original was, but i never can find it. i have 1 time.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Was the AVX version done by someone here? I haven't found it anywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> what makes the avx version so good?
Click to expand...

it isnt good, it uses a different set of instructions ( that is not antiquated and is more stressful ) [avx]


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> any evidence for this ( serious question, no trap or hidden agenda ) ?


AFAIK the AMD guidelines mentioned 1.1v is long term "safe" and 1.2v would be the upper bounds of acceptable lifespan reduction.


----------



## weyburn

Well, after wasting a lot of time trying to push my CPU to the limit, and learning a lot from you guys, which I'm very thankful from, I just passed my first real test, which I'm gonna call the start of my reasonable OC goals.



Didn't go over 79 the whole test, and sometimes dropped as low as 66. Voltage should be set at around 1.3275 if I'm not mistaken, but it never bosted above 1.352 throughout the test. So I'm happy with knowing my 3.85 should be at 1.35.

Gonna start working on dropping the voltage even more at 3.85, and see where my 1.25v limit is with IBT, save a few profiles, then start testing them on P95 to double check stability.

It's nice finally understanding and knowing that my OC's are actually going to be stable, and how everything's working at a better level.

Sadly though, I don't think my MOBO is correctly running my RAM at 3200, despite the settings being set at 3200, it's showing it's running at 2133, so my cinebench scores are kinda ****ty. But hopefully they'll fix the bios soon...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Well, after wasting a lot of time trying to push my CPU to the limit, and learning a lot from you guys, which I'm very thankful from, I just passed my first real test, which I'm gonna call the start of my reasonable OC goals.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't go over 79 the whole test, and sometimes dropped as low as 66. Voltage should be set at around 1.3275 if I'm not mistaken, but it never bosted above 1.352 throughout the test. So I'm happy with knowing my 3.85 should be at 1.35.
> 
> Gonna start working on dropping the voltage even more at 3.85, and see where my 1.25v limit is with IBT, save a few profiles, then start testing them on P95 to double check stability.
> 
> It's nice finally understanding and knowing that my OC's are actually going to be stable, and how everything's working at a better level.
> 
> Sadly though, I don't think my MOBO is correctly running my RAM at 3200, despite the settings being set at 3200, it's showing it's running at 2133, so my cinebench scores are kinda ****ty. But hopefully they'll fix the bios soon...


Try manually setting your DRAM timings. See if it will boot. Just move up one setting at a time. Some AXMP profiles work on some boards. You should be able to get to at least 2666. Just baby step it...some MB's are finicky.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Try manually setting your DRAM timings. See if it will boot. Just move up one setting at a time. Some AXMP profiles work on some boards. You should be able to get to at least 2666. Just baby step it...some MB's are finicky.


No like, previous Mobo ran it at 3200, original bios let me run it at 3200 fine, the 4th and 3rd version of the bios won't let me set cpu OC, looks like the 2nd won't let me set the ram...

I've tried manually setting it, using xmp profiles, but it just won't actually run it at those speeds, and shows it running at 2133 despite the bios settings being 3200. Unless I'm being dumb, but I can really see the boost ram does with ryzen, with 2133 ram I'm getting like 1260ish on cinebench, and with 3200 ram got over 1300 on cinebench.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> No like, previous Mobo ran it at 3200, original bios let me run it at 3200 fine, the 4th and 3rd version of the bios won't let me set cpu OC, looks like the 2nd won't let me set the ram...
> 
> I've tried manually setting it, using xmp profiles, but it just won't actually run it at those speeds, and shows it running at 2133 despite the bios settings being 3200. Unless I'm being dumb, but I can really see the boost ram does with ryzen, with 2133 ram I'm getting like 1260ish on cinebench, and with 3200 ram got over 1300 on cinebench.


Have you tried not using XMP, and just manually setting the ram speed?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> what do you guys think is the realistic loss in performance from the 1600 going from 3.9 to 3.8?
> 
> Also, what are you guys using your computers for?
> 
> 
> 
> Use a calculator, 2.5% difference. Then realize that 5% clock tends to only get you 3-4% performance, so only a 1%-2% difference in applications.
> 
> The last 100mhz is not worth it in any OC scenario over 2ghz. The FX crowd was full of itself, saying things like 4.8 -> 5ghz made a huge difference. No, it did not. That was just their bias telling you that it was so much better.
Click to expand...

Anything stated as an absolute is destined to be absolutely wrong.









If you were already limited by gpu, ram, OS baffoonery, poorly written programs etc. it wouldn't make much difference at all. Any of those being limiting would wreck performance scaling with cpu frequency. If they weren't ( ram in particular) FX would really shine above 4.7ghz . That's about the clock you need from FX to keep the FPS above the 60 hz monitor refresh rate in a good many modern games - that can make a big difference in user experience.

As for performance scaling above cpu frequency percentage differences? Obviously that runs contrary to convention but I'd not say it is impossible - something odd would happen with maxmem in the 4.7 ghz area on my CHV-Z machines and fast ram, I could repeat it, but I couldn't explain it.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> According to your core voltage readings, you are seeing 1.412v and dipping to 1.362, which is probably why you are unstable still. Vdroop was a nightmare for me up in those voltages as well, higher you go, the more it wants to drop under high loads.


Hmm so should I set LLC? Or just have LLC set to "Auto" and boost the offset? I've tried using p-state overclocking, and while it is downclocking, I can't seem to make it drop voltages, anyone have any insight?


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry been sick and felt like trash, did not even want to pick up my phone let alone my pc
> 
> i like ibt avx, prime, and then a myriad of encoding /rendering few things can stress it like encoding/rendering can ....
> i think you and i will argue about the meaning of budget till the end of time... that said, you do realize the board is designed to go much higher in temps ( ie mine is stock and can go higher ) , and the likely hood of a fire is small ( like microscopic ), unles you have some type of component failure .... ?


No idea how high my board is designed to go, but I know my CPU has limitations, its my CPU that keeps hitting 75.. Honestly I can agree that a 43$ cooler is budget. I didn't think it was, but these results kind of speak for themselves. It actually makes me a little surprised that stock coolers even work. Ordering either a D14 or a D15 in a couple days from noctua, not sure which, from a video i saw there's like a 3C difference? Don't know what that's about. Probably need to test it myself. Honestly the reason I didn't think this 212x was budget was because of relative price to the 64$ noctua. Maybe whats so surprising is that to even have a stable stress test I can only OC my CPU 250mhz, which is a bothersome idea


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Hmm so should I set LLC? Or just have LLC set to "Auto" and boost the offset? I've tried using p-state overclocking, and while it is downclocking, I can't seem to make it drop voltages, anyone have any insight?


It's likely that it just requires more voltage to offset the vdroop. Auto usually defaults to the highest LLC mode you can run. Although they don't really give much in the way of descriptions about how the LLC modes work for MSI boards.


----------



## dajez

I don't think it's normal right that when I check in bios that my cpu voltage is between 1.45 and 1.55 without changing anything


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry been sick and felt like trash, did not even want to pick up my phone let alone my pc
> 
> i like ibt avx, prime, and then a myriad of encoding /rendering few things can stress it like encoding/rendering can ....
> i think you and i will argue about the meaning of budget till the end of time... that said, you do realize the board is designed to go much higher in temps ( ie mine is stock and can go higher ) , and the likely hood of a fire is small ( like microscopic ), unles you have some type of component failure .... ?
> 
> 
> 
> No idea how high my board is designed to go, but I know my CPU has limitations, its my CPU that keeps hitting 75.. Honestly I can agree that a 43$ cooler is budget. I didn't think it was, but these results kind of speak for themselves. It actually makes me a little surprised that stock coolers even work. Ordering either a D14 or a D15 in a couple days from noctua, not sure which, from a video i saw there's like a 3C difference? Don't know what that's about. Probably need to test it myself. Honestly the reason I didn't think this 212x was budget was because of relative price to the 64$ noctua. Maybe whats so surprising is that to even have a stable stress test I can only OC my CPU 250mhz, which is a bothersome idea
Click to expand...

Afaik its the same cooler (possibly a new revision but i don't think so (and very well could be wrong) but different fans. The d15 is the one to get
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> Hmm so should I set LLC? Or just have LLC set to "Auto" and boost the offset? I've tried using p-state overclocking, and while it is downclocking, I can't seem to make it drop voltages, anyone have any insight?
> 
> 
> 
> It's likely that it just requires more voltage to offset the vdroop. Auto usually defaults to the highest LLC mode you can run. Although they don't really give much in the way of descriptions about how the LLC modes work for MSI boards.
Click to expand...

At presser mine, has a little great that shows what llc does in bios, I bet all msi boards do.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dajez*
> 
> I don't think it's normal right that when I check in bios that my cpu voltage is between 1.45 and 1.55 without changing anything


It is. But but is not right,.


----------



## kblaze1996

Is now the time to buy?
I've been contemplating between holding out for a few months or just grabbing a 1600 now.
Whats the best motherboard I can get for under or around $150?
Best RAM?

Very excited to take the jump. This is my first time upgrading in 7 years, besides my GPU.

Thank you fellahs.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kblaze1996*
> 
> Is now the time to buy?
> I've been contemplating between holding out for a few months or just grabbing a 1600 now.
> Whats the best motherboard I can get for under or around $150?
> Best RAM?
> 
> Very excited to take the jump. This is my first time upgrading in 7 years, besides my GPU.
> 
> Thank you fellahs.


ASRock:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157769&cm_re=x370-_-13-157-769-_-Product

MSI:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA25V5MB6979&cm_re=x370-_-9SIA25V5MB6979-_-Product

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813144024&cm_re=x370-_-13-144-024-_-Product

B-Die ram:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232209&cm_re=F4-3200C15D-16GTZ-_-20-232-209-_-Product

E-Die ram:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231929&cm_re=F4-3200C16D-16GTZB-_-20-231-929-_-Product

any other hyenix ram won't be any different, but here's a list of ram if you wanna do your own price hunting


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/


----------



## Hequaqua

Ryzen 7 CPU's on Amazon have dropped in price:



https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Ryzen+7


----------



## delboy67

Has anyone went from ivy/sandy i7 to the 4 core ryzen and could give a quick review? I see the r5 1400 has had a price drop in uk...


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anything stated as an absolute is destined to be absolutely wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were already limited by gpu, ram, OS baffoonery, poorly written programs etc. it wouldn't make much difference at all. Any of those being limiting would wreck performance scaling with cpu frequency. If they weren't ( ram in particular) FX would really shine above 4.7ghz . That's about the clock you need from FX to keep the FPS above the 60 hz monitor refresh rate in a good many modern games - that can make a big difference in user experience.
> 
> As for performance scaling above cpu frequency percentage differences? Obviously that runs contrary to convention but I'd not say it is impossible - something odd would happen with maxmem in the 4.7 ghz area on my CHV-Z machines and fast ram, I could repeat it, but I couldn't explain it.


Had FX, Had memory that would do 2133+, there was no magic scaling above 4.7ghz. 4.7 -> 5.0 was at best an additional 6% on performance added to what was behind by more than 10%. Sure it got you closer, but the jump was not a miracle. 4.9 -> 5.0 sure wasnt a significant jump, and there were those who swore that once you hit 5ghz FX somehow became a Michael Bay transformer and that you would notice the 2% difference like it was night and day.

With Ryzen people seem to be setting 4ghz to be that psychological number to meet or beat. Not based on any actual performance metric, just based on the psychological satisfaction of getting to that 4000 goal.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well, I just had a interesting conversation with the MSI Tech. I tried to submit a ticket via the web asking about the LLC modes on this motherboard. Needless to say, he had no idea of what the actual differences were. He said he would request a board and do some testing. He kept telling me that I should be able to adjust the actual voltages within the different modes. He suggested I roll back to a previous bios where that function was available. I don't him several times that it never was, just a choice between the modes.

Anyway, I set off to test the modes myself. I tested modes 1 through 6, I didn't do 7/8. I may go back at take a look just to make sure, but if those follow the same pattern, I should know what they are.

*Again, these only apply to my board, the MSI X370 Krait Gaming.* If any other users have MSI boards where you only have a choice of the mode, and not actual voltage control, please test and at least we'll know. *FYI, these are with the core voltage set to 1.250v.* I'm sure these will change once the core voltage is raised/lowered.

I will post these here, just so I don't have to keep track of the paper that has the results on them.

1.280v Max Mode 1
1.272v Max Mode 2
1.264v Max Mode 3
1.256v Max Mode 4
1.248v Max Mode 5
1.240v Max Mode 6

Those are the Max under load. It will fluctuate when idle. It looks like they move that same amount when idle though, so at Mode 4 max will be 1.256, min will be 1.248.

So each mode is .008v.

It appears when I leave it set to Auto in the bios, it is using Mode 3:



I just did a quick test of IBT AVX, and the max voltage at Mode 4 was 1.256. I will try a full run in a bit to make sure I'm correct. This should help with temps as well.

Anyway, just more info on this particular board concerning LLC. There isn't much info out there at all about LLC on this board.

I know this helped me, maybe it will help someone else.


----------



## kittysox

I just grabbed an r5 1600x and Asrock ab350m pro4 from micro center and I've got tridentz 3200cl14 ram. Will this combination work ok? I'm not sure on the ram. Also is that Asrock board acceptable? It ended up only being 20$ after microcenter discount and I have to have matx for my case. Any help is much appreciated, won't be able to put it together until Monday as I'm waiting on the am4 bracket noctua has sent me.


----------



## Spawne32

I have the asrock board and I like it best out of all the mATX options I've used so far. Still waiting on the agesa code update however in order to get memory support. That setup should work fine though.


----------



## Hequaqua

Here are two runs of IBT AVX

Core 1.250v
12288mb of ram used

LLC Auto on top/LLC Mode 4 on bottom:


----------



## kittysox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I have the asrock board and I like it best out of all the mATX options I've used so far. Still waiting on the agesa code update however in order to get memory support. That setup should work fine though.


Thank you sir! I can't wait to get it thrown together. My first amd rig since an athlon x2 ages ago.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kblaze1996*
> 
> Is now the time to buy?
> I've been contemplating between holding out for a few months or just grabbing a 1600 now.
> Whats the best motherboard I can get for under or around $150?
> Best RAM?
> 
> Very excited to take the jump. This is my first time upgrading in 7 years, besides my GPU.
> 
> Thank you fellahs.


What will waiting a few months get you?

What is your goal in your rig? Gaming, casual usage? Ect...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Anything stated as an absolute is destined to be absolutely wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were already limited by gpu, ram, OS baffoonery, poorly written programs etc. it wouldn't make much difference at all. Any of those being limiting would wreck performance scaling with cpu frequency. If they weren't ( ram in particular) FX would really shine above 4.7ghz . That's about the clock you need from FX to keep the FPS above the 60 hz monitor refresh rate in a good many modern games - that can make a big difference in user experience.
> 
> As for performance scaling above cpu frequency percentage differences? Obviously that runs contrary to convention but I'd not say it is impossible - something odd would happen with maxmem in the 4.7 ghz area on my CHV-Z machines and fast ram, I could repeat it, but I couldn't explain it.
> 
> 
> 
> Had FX, Had memory that would do 2133+, there was no magic scaling above 4.7ghz. 4.7 -> 5.0 was at best an additional 6% on performance added to what was behind by more than 10%. Sure it got you closer, but the jump was not a miracle. 4.9 -> 5.0 sure wasnt a significant jump, and there were those who swore that once you hit 5ghz FX somehow became a Michael Bay transformer and that you would notice the 2% difference like it was night and day.
> 
> With Ryzen people seem to be setting 4ghz to be that psychological number to meet or beat. Not based on any actual performance metric, just based on the psychological satisfaction of getting to that 4000 goal.
Click to expand...

Alright, I am stepping in. I have been quiet, but this is too far what the people you should of listed to said/ say/ will say is the sweet apt seems to be 4.7 and I could see the difference in windows. I never claimed magic voo do. And i can feel the trolling from here and frankly its sad. The reputation vish has is only bad because people like this seen to think and was going to move mountains with such a large chip (iirc 32nm?) It works great. Does it beat Intel, no. All this said if you ever look at any out my posts, in that our any other thread it generally starts like the above.

What are you doing with it, what can you afford, what are your expectations. And generally lastly do you want more then any of the above questions (price being the exception)
I never berated anyone for what clocks they landed on nor will I nor did I say you need to get to 4.8 or 5...i did try to push everyone to get their best. I did say faster ram *seems* to shine at higher clock speeds.

Now you tell me, where is any of that untrue. And i will warn you I always choose my words wisely. So I'll just point to the bold part I couldn't quantify out, but in my experience it seems to help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well, I just had a interesting conversation with the MSI Tech. I tried to submit a ticket via the web asking about the LLC modes on this motherboard. Needless to say, he had no idea of what the actual differences were. He said he would request a board and do some testing. He kept telling me that I should be able to adjust the actual voltages within the different modes. He suggested I roll back to a previous bios where that function was available. I don't him several times that it never was, just a choice between the modes.
> 
> Anyway, I set off to test the modes myself. I tested modes 1 through 6, I didn't do 7/8. I may go back at take a look just to make sure, but if those follow the same pattern, I should know what they are.
> 
> *Again, these only apply to my board, the MSI X370 Krait Gaming.* If any other users have MSI boards where you only have a choice of the mode, and not actual voltage control, please test and at least we'll know. *FYI, these are with the core voltage set to 1.250v.* I'm sure these will change once the core voltage is raised/lowered.
> 
> I will post these here, just so I don't have to keep track of the paper that has the results on them.
> 
> 1.280v Max Mode 1
> 1.272v Max Mode 2
> 1.264v Max Mode 3
> 1.256v Max Mode 4
> 1.248v Max Mode 5
> 1.240v Max Mode 6
> 
> Those are the Max under load. It will fluctuate when idle. It looks like they move that same amount when idle though, so at Mode 4 max will be 1.256, min will be 1.248.
> 
> So each mode is .008v.
> 
> It appears when I leave it set to Auto in the bios, it is using Mode 3:
> 
> 
> 
> I just did a quick test of IBT AVX, and the max voltage at Mode 4 was 1.256. I will try a full run in a bit to make sure I'm correct. This should help with temps as well.
> 
> Anyway, just more info on this particular board concerning LLC. There isn't much info out there at all about LLC on this board.
> 
> I know this helped me, maybe it will help someone else.


I don't understand why everyone is having such an issue with msi llc? Can you out anyone help me understand?

There is a little graph next to the llc swing that shows your llc.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittysox*
> 
> I just grabbed an r5 1600x and Asrock ab350m pro4 from micro center and I've got tridentz 3200cl14 ram. Will this combination work ok? I'm not sure on the ram. Also is that Asrock board acceptable? It ended up only being 20$ after microcenter discount and I have to have matx for my case. Any help is much appreciated, won't be able to put it together until Monday as I'm waiting on the am4 bracket noctua has sent me.


Max clocks max memory? No.

But again what are your expectations. Middle ish clocks (3.6-3.9) with gaming generally as your main goal? Does it have enough connections for you (sata, m.2, pcie and usb? )


----------



## ComputerRestore

Hey all, with all the talk of DRAM scaling and with some of the new AGESA BIOS updates coming out, I wanted to share a bit of the work I've been doing looking at how this will effect Ryzen performance in gaming and possible other applications.



Here is one of the games I was benching @ 720p Lowest Settings with a GTX 980ti (low res + low settings to remove any possibility of a GPU bottleneck effecting data)

I haven't managed to test different DRAM timings but I imagine that for the most part is all that matters is getting as fast of ram as possible even if it means really loose timings simply to get the highest multiplier since the DRAM is linked to the Infinity Fabric.


----------



## Mega Man

Why? (Not to be rude) who plays on lowest settings? There recently was someone who finally fact checked the "lowest settings" and found that in the future, it was actually false.. later ill try to find the link, unfortunately it is you tube, but well done imo ...

Either way thanks for your work.

Also fyi your labeling is wrong. I think you want score on the left side and it is on the bottom, and cpu freq on the bottom but it is on the left side.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> I don't understand why everyone is having such an issue with msi llc? Can you out anyone help me understand?
> 
> There is a little graph next to the llc swing that shows your llc.....


Where is this magic graph?


----------



## Mega Man

One sec, let me see if my pc is done encoding if it outs, or isn't ill edit in an answer

Pc is not done, will be a few hours, just to the right of the llc settings ill snap a pic later today


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> One sec, let me see if my pc is done encoding if it outs, or isn't ill edit in an answer
> 
> Pc is not done, will be a few hours, just to the right of the llc settings ill snap a pic later today


My bios shows nothing as far as actual settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









EDIT: You sound like the MSI tech, he said I should be able to manually adjust the LLC. Then he realized he was looking at the MSI SLI Plus board.


----------



## Mega Man

1, please stop saying "tech"

he was low level customer service with a script nothing else. you can call him MSI GOD from UP HIGH !! he is still just a customer service moron with a script.

2, if they dont show a graph in all of their bios i will be surprised,everything else looks the same, but it may very well be the case ! this is why i ask. i was not trying to be a dick, i just did not understand, why msi seems to have a" hard" llc, every thread someone is asking about msi, not giga, not asrock, not asus. and i dont understand whats the difference., please understand as again, i say this whole heartedly, i dont type with emotion, people take this as harsh, it isnt, it is a far more quick way to communicate then to play societies little bs games

ill boot into my bios and check in a bit , i have 2 jobs left ( one is a 20 min mkv file job, one is an entire disk )


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Why? (Not to be rude) who plays on lowest settings?


As I stated it was to remove the possibility of a GPU bottleneck effecting data. Had I benched at 4k I would have had a GPU bottleneck long before reaching 4.0Ghz.
Quote:


> Also fyi your labeling is wrong. I think you want score on the left side and it is on the bottom, and cpu freq on the bottom but it is on the left side.


Lol good catch. I have a fixed copy uploaded now, ty.


----------



## dajez

Wow just installed the beta bios 8.11 for the Asus x370 pro ad now I'm able to run my ram on the speed it's rated for while before it was stuck at 2.4


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1, please stop saying "tech"
> 
> he was low level customer service with a script nothing else. you can call him MSI GOD from UP HIGH !! he is still just a customer service moron with a script.
> 
> 2, if they dont show a graph in all of their bios i will be surprised,everything else looks the same, but it may very well be the case ! this is why i ask. i was not trying to be a dick, i just did not understand, why msi seems to have a" hard" llc, every thread someone is asking about msi, not giga, not asrock, not asus. and i dont understand whats the difference., please understand as again, i say this whole heartedly, i dont type with emotion, people take this as harsh, it isnt, it is a far more quick way to communicate then to play societies little bs games
> 
> ill boot into my bios and check in a bit , i have 2 jobs left ( one is a 20 min mkv file job, one is an entire disk )


There isn't any "chart", "scale", anything showing the LLC amounts. If there were, why would I spend 30 minutes testing to see? FYI, on my other MSI board(Intel), they at least explain LLC and Vdroop, and the effects there of, but in this manual, only modes.

Z87:


X370:


All I asked was where is this magic chart? lmao

You've given some good advice....and I've used a lot of it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1, please stop saying "tech"
> 
> he was low level customer service with a script nothing else. you can call him MSI GOD from UP HIGH !! he is still just a customer service moron with a script.
> 
> 2, if they dont show a graph in all of their bios i will be surprised,everything else looks the same, but it may very well be the case ! this is why i ask. i was not trying to be a dick, i just did not understand, why msi seems to have a" hard" llc, every thread someone is asking about msi, not giga, not asrock, not asus. and i dont understand whats the difference., please understand as again, i say this whole heartedly, i dont type with emotion, people take this as harsh, it isnt, it is a far more quick way to communicate then to play societies little bs games
> 
> ill boot into my bios and check in a bit , i have 2 jobs left ( one is a 20 min mkv file job, one is an entire disk )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> One sec, let me see if my pc is done encoding if it outs, or isn't ill edit in an answer
> 
> Pc is not done, will be a few hours, just to the right of the llc settings ill snap a pic later today
> 
> 
> 
> My bios shows nothing as far as actual settings:
> 
> EDIT: You sound like the MSI tech, he said I should be able to manually adjust the LLC. Then he realized he was looking at the MSI SLI Plus board.
Click to expand...

You need to swap menus on the right side of the bios screen on the Titanium


----------



## warpuck

Probably won't be a bench mark brag machine, but I bet it will run Crysis.

ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS AM4 AMD B350 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 USB 3.0 HDMI ATX Motherboards - AMD
Get Extended Warranty
Write Review
1 x ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS AM4 AMD B350 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 USB 3.0 HDMI ATX Motherboards - AMD
AMD RYZEN 5 1600 6-Core 3.2 GHz (3.6 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 65W YD1600BBAEBOX Desktop Processor
Get Extended Warranty
Write Review
1 x AMD RYZEN 5 1600 6-Core 3.2 GHz (3.6 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 65W YD1600BBAEBOX Desktop Processor
G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC4 19200) AMD X370 / B350 / A320 Memory (Desktop Memory) Model F4-2400C15D-16GFXR
Write Review
1 x G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC4 19200) AMD X370 / B350 / A320 Memory ...

$348.88 Newegg bundle 03 JUN 17


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You need to swap menus on the right side of the bios screen on the Titanium


They only options I have under DigitALL are the ones shown in the previous screen shots.

AFAIK there have never been any charts, scales, or much of anything explaining LLC on this board, with any of the bios'.

It's really a moot point now....since I know what the values are, at least with the core set to 1.250v.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Why? (Not to be rude) who plays on lowest settings?
> 
> 
> 
> As I stated it was to remove the possibility of a GPU bottleneck effecting data. Had I benched at 4k I would have had a GPU bottleneck long before reaching 4.0Ghz.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Also fyi your labeling is wrong. I think you want score on the left side and it is on the bottom, and cpu freq on the bottom but it is on the left side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol good catch. I have a fixed copy uploaded now, ty.
Click to expand...

NP ill try and find a link to show you what i mean, shending time with family will take a while
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1, please stop saying "tech"
> 
> he was low level customer service with a script nothing else. you can call him MSI GOD from UP HIGH !! he is still just a customer service moron with a script.
> 
> 2, if they dont show a graph in all of their bios i will be surprised,everything else looks the same, but it may very well be the case ! this is why i ask. i was not trying to be a dick, i just did not understand, why msi seems to have a" hard" llc, every thread someone is asking about msi, not giga, not asrock, not asus. and i dont understand whats the difference., please understand as again, i say this whole heartedly, i dont type with emotion, people take this as harsh, it isnt, it is a far more quick way to communicate then to play societies little bs games
> 
> ill boot into my bios and check in a bit , i have 2 jobs left ( one is a 20 min mkv file job, one is an entire disk )
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> One sec, let me see if my pc is done encoding if it outs, or isn't ill edit in an answer
> 
> Pc is not done, will be a few hours, just to the right of the llc settings ill snap a pic later today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bios shows nothing as far as actual settings:
> 
> EDIT: You sound like the MSI tech, he said I should be able to manually adjust the LLC. Then he realized he was looking at the MSI SLI Plus board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to swap menus on the right side of the bios screen on the Titanium
Click to expand...

thanks !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> Probably won't be a bench mark brag machine, but I bet it will run Crysis.
> 
> ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS AM4 AMD B350 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 USB 3.0 HDMI ATX Motherboards - AMD
> Get Extended Warranty
> Write Review
> 1 x ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS AM4 AMD B350 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 USB 3.0 HDMI ATX Motherboards - AMD
> AMD RYZEN 5 1600 6-Core 3.2 GHz (3.6 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 65W YD1600BBAEBOX Desktop Processor
> Get Extended Warranty
> Write Review
> 1 x AMD RYZEN 5 1600 6-Core 3.2 GHz (3.6 GHz Turbo) Socket AM4 65W YD1600BBAEBOX Desktop Processor
> G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC4 19200) AMD X370 / B350 / A320 Memory (Desktop Memory) Model F4-2400C15D-16GFXR
> Write Review
> 1 x G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC4 19200) AMD X370 / B350 / A320 Memory ...
> 
> $348.88 Newegg bundle 03 JUN 17


looks like you are buying 2 boards and 2 cpus ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You need to swap menus on the right side of the bios screen on the Titanium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only options I have under DigitALL are the ones shown in the previous screen shots.
> 
> AFAIK there have never been any charts, scales, or much of anything explaining LLC on this board, with any of the bios'.
> 
> It's really a moot point now....since I know what the values are, at least with the core set to 1.250v.
Click to expand...

interesting, and thanks, that is why i asked. i htink you guys should make a stink about that, no reason not to have that graph it is very useful. and the llc you are using line turns white. all boards should have it from msi imo


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delboy67*
> 
> Has anyone went from ivy/sandy i7 to the 4 core ryzen and could give a quick review? I see the r5 1400 has had a price drop in uk...


3.8ghz on R5 1400 gets to around i7 4770 performance. Not sure its a real upgrade to 2600/3770, slightly faster but not really enough to warrant spending the money IMHO. I upgraded my i5 2500k @ 4.5ghz to an R5 1400 @ 3600 and saw a bit of a bump in general performance. Games did not change much, but the system has an old GTX 670 so that was expected.

R5 1600 should give similar single thread performance and better multi thread performance.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Alright, I am stepping in. I have been quiet, but this is too far what the people you should of listed to said/ say/ will say is the sweet apt seems to be 4.7 and I could see the difference in windows. I never claimed magic voo do. And i can feel the trolling from here and frankly its sad. The reputation vish has is only bad because people like this seen to think and was going to move mountains with such a large chip (iirc 32nm?) It works great. Does it beat Intel, no. All this said if you ever look at any out my posts, in that our any other thread it generally starts like the above.
> 
> What are you doing with it, what can you afford, what are your expectations. And generally lastly do you want more then any of the above questions (price being the exception)
> I never berated anyone for what clocks they landed on nor will I nor did I say you need to get to 4.8 or 5...i did try to push everyone to get their best. I did say faster ram *seems* to shine at higher clock speeds.
> 
> Now you tell me, where is any of that untrue. And i will warn you I always choose my words wisely. So I'll just point to the bold part I couldn't quantify out, but in my experience it seems to help.


IDK man, Ive gone through a number of FX systems and Ive never gotten that magic feeling from hitting 4.7ghz+ even with fast RAM and sky high CPU-NB clocks. All I noticed were some anomalous benchmarks that did not translate well into real world performance.

This isn't just something against the AMD/FX guys either. I have seen the same arguments when Intel had a sub-par CPU in the market. P4 and its dual core successor come to mind. People claimed that you had to get X FSB on those to see the 'difference'. I did all that and saw nothing apart from scaling being ever so slightly better at the extreme top end of CPU clocks, and it took unicorn class memory (DDR1-600) to get there. It wasn't enough to make it worth the extra tweaking/cost to get there IMHO.

Perhaps if you are just shooting for the top spot in a leader board its worth it. In day to day usage Ive never seen a good time investment to performance gain return though.


----------



## Tcoppock

Leader-board Updated. Approaching 50 Registered members.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Leader-board Updated. Approaching 50 Registered members.


Added my system.

Also updated to the AGESA 06 Beta BIOS. Currently running CMU16GX4M2C3200C16R at 3200Mhz with DOCP and changing DRAM voltage to 1.375v for stability. My system automatically changed the SOC voltage to 1.1v which it also seems to need for stability.

My system will boot with 3333Mhz but so far I haven't managed to keep it stable.

4.0Ghz Validation

https://valid.x86.fr/pi875f

Has anyone else with higher than 3200Mhz Ram notice that in CPUz under the memory tab
will not display NB Frequency, DRAM Frequency or FSBRAM?


----------



## Spawne32

asrock is refusing to give out the agesa 1.0.0.6 because according to them its buggy -_-


----------



## Mega Man

It may be.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I wouldn't call it buggy but more like 'Unfinished' as it's not picking up all XMP profiles. Nevertheless it's welcome as it is.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Looking at the overclocking leaderboard, the 1600X generally hits higher overclocks. Since the price difference is now down to €20-30 between the 1600 and 1600X, I'd say that the 1600X is worth it if you hope to achieve a 3.9Ghz without going above 1.4V. Do folks agree?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I wouldn't call it buggy but more like 'Unfinished' as it's not picking up all XMP profiles. Nevertheless it's welcome as it is.


Well thats the issue, buggy or unfinished, if board partners arent willing to distribute it, its useless. lol


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Looking at the overclocking leaderboard, the 1600X generally hits higher overclocks. Since the price difference is now down to €20-30 between the 1600 and 1600X, I'd say that the 1600X is worth it if you hope to achieve a 3.9Ghz without going above 1.4V. Do folks agree?


As an 1600X owner I do agree, for me it was worth those initial 50 bucks difference because it boosts up that far and further even without OCIn any case X models, just like Intel's K processors are higher binned that their "ordinary" counterparts and therefore should be easier to achieve higher OC with less voltage.. .


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Well thats the issue, buggy or unfinished, if board partners arent willing to distribute it, its useless. lol


I'd call that a case of "better than nothing".


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> As an 1600X owner I do agree, for me it was worth those initial 50 bucks difference because it boosts up that far and further even without OCIn any case X models, just like Intel's K processors are higher binned that their "ordinary" counterparts and therefore should be easier to achieve higher OC with less voltage.. .


I'd definitely get the R7 1700 if I wanted the extra cores and threads, but I do feel the 1600X makes sense to me since I would have no use for the included Wraith cooler and I'd like to hit at least 3.9Ghz without harming the chip with voltage or forcing untameable temperatures.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I'd definitely get the R7 1700 if I wanted the extra cores and threads, but I do feel the 1600X makes sense to me since I would have no use for the included Wraith cooler and I'd like to hit at least 3.9Ghz without harming the chip with voltage or forcing untameable temperatures.


What I meant is more of a comparison of X vs. non-X models. Like in 1600X vs. 1600 or 1700X vs 1700 etc. The other considerations is job it needs to do and weather a program/game needs higher per core frequency or would benefit of more cores, all that tempered by budget of course.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> What I meant is more of a comparison of X vs. non-X models. Like in 1600X vs. 1600 or 1700X vs 1700 etc. The other considerations is job it needs to do and weather a program/game needs higher per core frequency or would benefit of more cores, all that tempered by budget of course.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> As an 1600X owner I do agree, for me it was worth those initial 50 bucks difference because it boosts up that far and further even without OCIn any case X models, just like Intel's K processors are higher binned that their "ordinary" counterparts and therefore should be easier to achieve higher OC with less voltage.. .


out of the box, does it hit 3.9 or 4.0?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> out of the box, does it hit 3.9 or 4.0?


Once I got that beta bios with new AGESA and memory run at 2933MHz instead of that measly 2133MHz at the beginning and being set by DOCP at full load all cores run at 4092 MHz.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> What I meant is more of a comparison of X vs. non-X models. Like in 1600X vs. 1600 or 1700X vs 1700 etc. The other considerations is job it needs to do and weather a program/game needs higher per core frequency or would benefit of more cores, all that tempered by budget of course.


I think I understood what you meant. I was saying that if I were to be in the R7 8-core segment I would probably buy the 1700, not the 1700X. But in the R5 6-core segment I think the 1600X makes the most sense for someone who wants to overclock. I intend to go to 8 cores when the next round of Zen comes out in 2018 so all I need is a nice 3.9/4Ghz 6-core to tide me over until later next year.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Looking at the overclocking leaderboard, the 1600X generally hits higher overclocks. Since the price difference is now down to €20-30 between the 1600 and 1600X, I'd say that the 1600X is worth it if you hope to achieve a 3.9Ghz without going above 1.4V. Do folks agree?


right now seems like amazon is having sales on ryzen 5 cpus, so the 1600x is like $20 cheaper than it is normally.

nevermind, with tax that amazon charges it's gonna cost pretty much as much as everyone else, unless you normally pay the extra tax where you normally buy


----------



## warpuck

@Mega Man
looks like you are buying 2 boards and 2 cpus ?
The limit is/was 2 bundles per customer
ordered only one bundle, arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Mega Man

congrats !! then


----------



## kittysox

Got my ryzen rig up and running today. It defaulted to 3.7ghz and the ram runs perfectly in a-xmp at 3200mhz cl14. I'm beyond impressed with ryzen so far. Installing ffxiv and wow and some benchmarks and updates now. Very impressed so far


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I think I understood what you meant. I was saying that if I were to be in the R7 8-core segment I would probably buy the 1700, not the 1700X. But in the R5 6-core segment I think the 1600X makes the most sense for someone who wants to overclock. I intend to go to 8 cores when the next round of Zen comes out in 2018 so all I need is a nice 3.9/4Ghz 6-core to tide me over until later next year.


sort of the same for me, the 1600 would last me for awhile, and ill observe how the trend goes,
its either amd come out with faster single core 6C or 8C cpu or
the games and softwares are starting to be coded for multicore in mind.
I intent to get a 8C when it can justify my personal usage better, right now an oced r5 1600 suits my needs best.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> sort of the same for me, the 1600 would last me for awhile, and ill observe how the trend goes,
> its either amd come out with faster single core 6C or 8C cpu or
> the games and softwares are starting to be coded for multicore in mind.
> I intent to get a 8C when it can justify my personal usage better, right now an oced r5 1600 suits my needs best.


Yeah, if by 2018 games benefit from 8 cores I'll buy an 8-core and plop it into my X370 motherboard. If they don't and the 1600X is still fine, I'll keep it. But if AMD can come up with a 6 or 8-core CPU at 4.5Ghz next round, I'll definitely upgrade.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Oh man if Ryzen v.2 stock frequencies fall in the 4.2-4.5 GHz region with the same 65-95W TDP I would be stoked. Not that my 1600 @ 3.75 is slowing me down at all at present, but I'm already loving the 4 year lifespan quoted by AMD for the AM4 socket, just in concept alone. Maybe 4.2 - 4.5 is more Ryzen v.3 but I can dream.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Oh man if Ryzen v.2 stock frequencies fall in the 4.2-4.5 GHz region with the same 65-95W TDP I would be stoked. Not that my 1600 @ 3.75 is slowing me down at all at present, but I'm already loving the 4 year lifespan quoted by AMD for the AM4 socket, just in concept alone. Maybe 4.2 - 4.5 is more Ryzen v.3 but I can dream.


Whatever clock speed they settle on for the next version should only add to the IPC improvements that come from elsewhere. So even if 4.2Ghz is all that's possible, I'm confident that it'll be a nice boost in performance and should match Intel or come close to them.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Oh man if Ryzen v.2 stock frequencies fall in the 4.2-4.5 GHz region with the same 65-95W TDP I would be stoked. Not that my 1600 @ 3.75 is slowing me down at all at present, but I'm already loving the 4 year lifespan quoted by AMD for the AM4 socket, just in concept alone. Maybe 4.2 - 4.5 is more Ryzen v.3 but I can dream.


I'm curious how Ryzen develops as well. From everything I've seen so far it could do significantly better at a much lower CPU frequency if the IMC ran faster.

Stock IMC 1066Mhz (2133Mhz DRAM) @ CPU 4.0Ghz seems to perform just as good as IMC 1700Mhz (3400Mhz DRAM) @ CPU 2.8Ghz.

It just seems like a very strange situation, like if the performance difference is that great why would AMD have it run that way having the IMC run so slow, unless they wanted to artificially gimp the performance of Ryzen to trick other CPU manufacturers with higher R&D budgets. Then all they have to do is a BIOS update to somehow ungimp it for another 20% performance and make it difficult for others to quickly react, leaving AMD riding the mainstream for at least a little while.


----------



## MishelLngelo

It's still a problem with immature BIOS versions, just flushed in 0803 for my Asus Prime x370 Pro and scores at default settings for CPU and RAM went slightly up.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Oh man if Ryzen v.2 stock frequencies fall in the 4.2-4.5 GHz region with the same 65-95W TDP I would be stoked. Not that my 1600 @ 3.75 is slowing me down at all at present, but I'm already loving the 4 year lifespan quoted by AMD for the AM4 socket, just in concept alone. Maybe 4.2 - 4.5 is more Ryzen v.3 but I can dream.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious how Ryzen develops as well. From everything I've seen so far it could do significantly better at a much lower CPU frequency if the IMC ran faster.
> 
> Stock IMC 1066Mhz (2133Mhz DRAM) @ CPU 4.0Ghz seems to perform just as good as IMC 1700Mhz (3400Mhz DRAM) @ CPU 2.8Ghz.
> 
> It just seems like a very strange situation, like if the performance difference is that great why would AMD have it run that way having the IMC run so slow, unless they wanted to artificially gimp the performance of Ryzen to trick other CPU manufacturers with higher R&D budgets. Then all they have to do is a BIOS update to somehow ungimp it for another 20% performance and make it difficult for others to quickly react, leaving AMD riding the mainstream for at least a little while.
Click to expand...

Simple answer is AMD's big picture RAM/ IMC and IF run the same speed. The entusiast market is great but doesn't generate that much income. The server/ DC market is $21 billion annually. The Ryzen core ( 2 CCX) with the IF is easily stackable. Put 2 x Ryzen on one PCB you have threadripper HEDT with 16 cores stick 4 on one PCB you have EPYC ( naples) monster 1/2S server platform


----------



## kzone75

0803 Beta BIOS with AGESA 1.0.0.6 for Asus Prime B350-Plus is available now.


----------



## NFL

Any recommendations for a good heatsink that's AM4 compatible out of the box?


----------



## Mega Man

Hard to find one. You generally have to wait for the bracket


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Any recommendations for a good heatsink that's AM4 compatible out of the box?


Noctua D15 SE but it only has brackets for the AM4. Works great and quiet but pricey https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAADY5BC1607
Here's a smaller one https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAADY5BC3600&cm_re=heatsink_am4-_-9SIAADY5BC3600-_-Product
The 1600s don't get all that hot. I'm using an old CM V8 which aren't that great but it's enough to keep my 1600x under control at 4.0 just gets a bit noisy when stress testing


----------



## Mega Man

I am sorry, for some reason I was thinking at my local microcenter... *shakes head*


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Any recommendations for a good heatsink that's AM4 compatible out of the box?


High end (sort of a waste for Ryzen 5) ~ 250W+
Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT = 280W (140mm fan)
Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E extreme = 320W (140mm fans up to 2500RPM)
Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power = 360W (140mm fan)

Noctua NH-D15 SE AM4 = rated for 140W TDP CPU with OC (140mm fan)

Mid-end ~ 180W-240W typically 4-5 heatpipes of 6mm diameter with 120mm fan

Thermalright True Spirit 140 Direct ~ 200W (140mm fan) <--- a good pick when $40 https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA7WF53E0844
Thermalright Macho Direct ~ 200W (140mm fan)

_any Thermalright cooler built after January 2017 has the new backplate._

Cryorig H7 Quad Lumi (RGB makes it pricey for what it is but some people like RGB)
Noctua NH-U12S SE AM4 ... rated for 140W + OC
FSP Windale 6 ... ~ 240W TDP rating (1600RPM fan) , an option but not a top choice , blue LED fan
MSI CORE FROZR L ... these are 8mm heatpipes not 6mm , an option but not a top choice
ARCTIC Freezer 33 , I think the max 320W is a lie though , recommended TDP is up to 150W <-- an option but not a top choice

Cheaper (~$20-30) ~ 150-160W typically 120mm towers with 4 heatpipes
Deepcool Gammax 400 (uses plastic bracket installed on AM4 boards) <--- blue LED fan if you're into that
Deepcool Gammax S40 (uses the plastic bracket)
Be Quiet Pure rock (uses plastic bracket coming with AM4 boards)
Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED Turbo ,other 212s can use this bracket http://www.microcenter.com/product/475708/amd_am4_cpu_cooler_upgrade_kit (http://www.cmstore-usa.com/ryzen-am4-x-bracket-for-hyper-series/) <-- budget option for LED
Thermaltake Contac Silent 12 ~ 150W ... it's cheap.


----------



## Spawne32

My thermalright true spirit 140 power edition was hands down incredible. It blew my bequiet dark rock 3 out of the water by about 6-7c under full load.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> My thermalright true spirit 140 power edition was hands down incredible. It blew my bequiet dark rock 3 out of the water by about 6-7c under full load.


Yes TS 140 Power is a beast for ~$50.

It keeps my stock Ryzen 7 1700X at 45 degrees C at 23 C ambient at only *700RPM* in AIDA64 stability test, upping the RPM to 850 or so results in 41 degrees C. I attribute that to to the use of six 8mm diameter heatpipes.

However it is 171mm tall so it is not a good fit for everyone.

Meanwhile the TS 140 Direct is a good fit in most cases due to being ~ 162mm tall while being $40.


----------



## warpuck

cooler master 612 r.2 does a fair job cooling a 8350 @4,5 Ghz And cools it under 51C with 100% load at 4.3 GHZ. The Egg does not have AM4 ver in stock at this moment. Good ram clearance. Don't have remove fan to change ram. Clears the heat sinks on a Sabertooth and does not block 1st PCI e slot. My best guess is it does well in the 140-160 watt range and the fan is quiet. The fan is probably not needed for 65 watts. Almost as good as a Noctua C14 (dual fans). Not bad for $40.


----------



## Spawne32

Picked up some Tforce Dark 3000mhz (16gb this time around) memory for 98 bucks new on sale. Gonna swap it out and sell the corsair vengeance LPX 8gb set I originally bought. Hopefully with agesa 1.0.0.6 coming soon I can get some better results.


----------



## Xaltar

Hi all, for those of you that don't know yet ASRock has released a number of new BIOS updates today that include AGESA 1.0.0.6 so check it out if you are running an ASRock board









I finally have a Ryzen build up and running









Ryzen 5 1600X @4.027ghz (38x106)
ASRock X370 Taichi: BIOS version L2.34 (AGESA 1.0.0.6)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3600 (Samsung B-Die) @3532 (CMK16GX4M2B3600C16)
Corsair H105

That should be all the useful info with regards to getting 3532 on my RAM for anyone looking for a good hardware combo.

Cinebench R15:



Loving the threaded performance, it is a huge step up from my 7600k. Still falling a little behind in gaming (in reviews) but using a GTX 960 I don't have to worry about that in the least.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Hi all, for those of you that don't know yet ASRock has released a number of new BIOS updates today that include AGESA 1.0.0.6 so check it out if you are running an ASRock board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally have a Ryzen build up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen 5 1600X @4.027ghz (38x106)
> ASRock X370 Taichi: BIOS version L2.34 (AGESA 1.0.0.6)
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3600 (Samsung B-Die) @3532 (CMK16GX4M2B3600C16)
> Corsair H105
> 
> That should be all the useful info with regards to getting 3532 on my RAM for anyone looking for a good hardware combo.
> 
> Cinebench R15:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the threaded performance, it is a huge step up from my 7600k. Still falling a little behind in gaming (in reviews) but using a GTX 960 I don't have to worry about that in the least.


Nice!

I'm still waiting for MSI to release a new bios for my board.

Looks like I score pretty close to yours in [email protected](my ram is @2933):



EDIT: I'm very happy with my Ryzen though! Lovin' it!


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Hi all, for those of you that don't know yet ASRock has released a number of new BIOS updates today that include AGESA 1.0.0.6 so check it out if you are running an ASRock board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally have a Ryzen build up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen 5 1600X @4.027ghz (38x106)
> ASRock X370 Taichi: BIOS version L2.34 (AGESA 1.0.0.6)
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3600 (Samsung B-Die) @3532 (CMK16GX4M2B3600C16)
> Corsair H105
> 
> That should be all the useful info with regards to getting 3532 on my RAM for anyone looking for a good hardware combo.
> 
> Cinebench R15:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the threaded performance, it is a huge step up from my 7600k. Still falling a little behind in gaming (in reviews) but using a GTX 960 I don't have to worry about that in the least.


Thank god, been waiting forever for this! XMP Profile booted up WITHOUT A HITCH! WOOO! system finally runs at its rated speeds. lol Hopefully it works well with the teamgroup memory as well.


----------



## yergg

All,

I see some pretty nice overclocks on the spreadsheet., but I'd like to know what Day 2 Day overclocks everyone is using and at what voltages.

I am currently using:

Ryzen R5 1600 @ 3.85Ghz, 1.35V
3600 Mhz Ram CAS 16, 1.4V
SoC 1.22 Volts
ProcDOT 60 Ohms
Liquid cooling here.


----------



## Xaltar

Running @4.027 @1.38v

I can boot into OS @4.1 even 4.15 but it crashes trying to do so much as a CPUz validation. I need to mess around with settings more. I have only had the system up for 2 days. Still stress testing and tweaking before I get to proper benchmarks for my review on this board. So far tho, I love it. It looks sweet AF in my B&W and blue themed build.

Once I am done with this review I also have an X370 Gaming K4 to put through it's paces on the bench. I will post my findings for you all once I am through with all my testing.

For those of you running ASRock boards be sure to keep an eye on the ASRock forums, we have an ASRock Partner sharing Beta BIOS revisions for those brave enough to risk it


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yergg*
> 
> All,
> 
> I see some pretty nice overclocks on the spreadsheet., but I'd like to know what Day 2 Day overclocks everyone is using and at what voltages.
> 
> I am currently using:
> 
> Ryzen R5 1600 @ 3.85Ghz, 1.35V
> 3600 Mhz Ram CAS 16, 1.4V
> SoC 1.22 Volts
> ProcDOT 60 Ohms
> Liquid cooling here.


My daily driver:

R5 [email protected], 1.25v LLC4
2933mhz ram @ 1.37
SoC 1.050v
AIO


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yergg*
> 
> All,
> 
> I see some pretty nice overclocks on the spreadsheet., but I'd like to know what Day 2 Day overclocks everyone is using and at what voltages.
> 
> I am currently using:
> 
> Ryzen R5 1600 @ 3.85Ghz, 1.35V
> 3600 Mhz Ram CAS 16, 1.4V
> SoC 1.22 Volts
> ProcDOT 60 Ohms
> Liquid cooling here.


3.8, 1.3125V
2667 MT/s RAM, 1.36V
1.08ish SoC


----------



## Hequaqua

Since I was running some benchmarks on the RX480, I decided to revisit the CPU testing I did back in April. I wanted to see how much improvement/decrease there might have been since I first got the CPU/motherboard.

I've labeled them with the memory speeds, voltage, and bios versions. I would have to say the R5 1600 looks better overall. There are a few abnormal results, but overall things look great to me. The only other change was the video card used in RealBench. The first set of scores were with the GTX1060 I have. The latest is with the RX480 on the latest driver, 17.6.1.

*Ryzen R5 [email protected] Comparision*


----------



## jopy

tried the 1006 beta bios,
much easier to get higher clock









https://valid.x86.fr/i5i3a8


----------



## Spawne32

Really? Were you able to do it with less voltage as well?


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Really? Were you able to do it with less voltage as well?


for my setup;
1004, 3.95ghz needs 1.4v to boot, but its a wonky oc. intermittent freezes and crashes when using it.
never gone past 4.0ghz for 1004
3000 ram kit runs @ 2933

1006, 4.01ghz needs 1.38v to boot and its rock solid, no crash no freeze when using it.
3000 ram kit runs @3200

if i wants to lower the voltages i will have to lower the clock too,
3.8 @ 1.24v~1.26v

and i feel theres a little headroom left to oc, but just going to wait for the next update.
going to use this settings for now.


----------



## SLOWION

My Ryzen 5 1600/RX 580 build


----------



## dajez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> for my setup;
> 1004, 3.95ghz needs 1.4v to boot, but its a wonky oc. intermittent freezes and crashes when using it.
> never gone past 4.0ghz for 1004
> 3000 ram kit runs @ 2933
> 
> 1006, 4.01ghz needs 1.38v to boot and its rock solid, no crash no freeze when using it.
> 3000 ram kit runs @3200
> 
> if i wants to lower the voltages i will have to lower the clock too,
> 3.8 @ 1.24v~1.26v
> 
> and i feel theres a little headroom left to oc, but just going to wait for the next update.
> going to use this settings for now.


What are your timings at 3.2?


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> for my setup;
> 1004, 3.95ghz needs 1.4v to boot, but its a wonky oc. intermittent freezes and crashes when using it.
> never gone past 4.0ghz for 1004
> 3000 ram kit runs @ 2933
> 
> 1006, 4.01ghz needs 1.38v to boot and its rock solid, no crash no freeze when using it.
> 3000 ram kit runs @3200
> 
> if i wants to lower the voltages i will have to lower the clock too,
> 3.8 @ 1.24v~1.26v
> 
> and i feel theres a little headroom left to oc, but just going to wait for the next update.
> going to use this settings for now.


very nice, seems im getting similar results, just bumped up to 3.8 @ 1.3v and its rock solid with vdroop putting it in the 1.28v range under load. Hard to believe the AGESA code changed the OC results that much.


----------



## Spawne32

This is incredible, 3.9ghz set at 1.3375v in the BIOS, stable! New record for me. Couldnt get 3.9 stable at 1.4v before on the old AGESA code.


----------



## Hequaqua

How much of it is the code, and how much of it is the bios I wonder?

If it's just the code then I'm really looking forward to a update.









I just ran y-cruncher at [email protected] LLC4(Puts the max at 1.320v):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Second question is why is your CPU+SoC Power so high....it's reading 192w max? Mine was like 120w.

I know we have different boards and all, but still...that seems odd to me. Do you have a Kill-A-Watt meter? I do, but I didn't pay attention to what it was pulling under load. I might run it again and see what it's reading.

Anyway....looking good dude. I know you are a lot happier than you were a few weeks ago!

EDIT: I just ran it again with the same settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







These weren't the max on all of them, but are pretty close to the average I was seeing for each test. The last is my rig at idle.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



BKT


FFT


N32


N64


HNT


VST


C17


Idle


----------



## Spawne32

Not sure, seems my power readings have always read high in HWinfo with respect to that. I dont have a kill a watt meter but I am taking that number with a grain of salt as its a software estimate.


----------



## Hequaqua

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Not sure, seems my power readings have always read high in HWinfo with respect to that. I dont have a kill a watt meter but I am taking that number with a grain of salt as its a software estimate.


True.....


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dajez*
> 
> What are your timings at 3.2?


i just leave it stock 16 17 17 35. since its not going to matter as much as clock speed for gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> How much of it is the code, and how much of it is the bios I wonder?
> 
> If it's just the code then I'm really looking forward to a update.


well they goes hand in hand, new code that helps ram compatibility written into each manufacture bios definitely looking forward for more updates









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> This is incredible, 3.9ghz set at 1.3375v in the BIOS, stable! New record for me. Couldnt get 3.9 stable at 1.4v before on the old AGESA code.










nice


----------



## Bigdog302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> out of the box, does it hit 3.9 or 4.0?


The 1600X? mine has boosted to 4.1 XFR under box stock settings with a Asus CH6 motherboard. 4 Ghz is really easy with this chip as a overclock.

I need a better cooler to run that. the Hyper 212 is not enough when under a sustained heavy load however. voltage required was around 1.37 to 1.39.

at lower a lower voltage @4.0 was not very stable. I did the standard overclocking by testing with CB, IBT AVX, Realbench and so on and raised the voltage in small increments until it could run these tests stable.

I am picking up a custom water cooling loop soon to allow much more thermal headroom and possibly pursue 4.1.


----------



## Xaltar

It seems AGESA 1.0.0.6 is a very mixed bag. A lot of users are finding it less stable and more problematic but there are also a lot that are now able to get 3200 on RAM more easily (at all).

With 1.0.0.6 included in ASRock's new BIOS releases we get more control of memory timings and some neat new features but it seems to be down to luck if your particular kit is going to benefit or not. I have no problems with the 2 kits I have tested. I am able to hit 3200 with my 3600 kit without any problems and can even boot into OS with it set to 35XX but suffer hangups and momentary freezing in Google Chrome as well as other weird behavior. I am running at 3200 now and all is stable/smooth @timing defaults using 1t cmd.

1.0.0.6 seems to be a rather significant step in the right direction by AMD. I think this is the first time I have legitimately felt like we will see a day when all current DDR4 kits will actually work with Ryzen. If we see all kits working at rated speeds I will be surprised though. What I love most about all this is seeing the community come together. I have seen it here, on the ASRock forums and even Facebook etc. I am sure it's not what AMD had in mind as a way to bring users together but I am sure they will take it


----------



## Hequaqua

Any one tried the newest prime95 build(29.2)?

Notes:

1) Throughput benchmarks of all FFT implementations are written to gwnum.txt.
These benchmarks will then be used to pick the best FFT implementation to use.
This can lead to minor performance improvements.

2) Benchmarks are run daily for any FFT sizes that will be needed within the next 7 days.
Once enough benchmark data is accumulated, automatic benchmarks no longer take place.

3) Default FFT implementations for Ryzen added.

4) A few new FFT sizes (up to 50M) are enabled for FMA3-capable CPUs.

Direct link for 64-bit:

ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v292.win64.zip

I download what Guru3D has listed as 29.2, but it is not. It is actually 29.1 v16. I realized this after letting it run for 2 hours!


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdog302*
> 
> The 1600X? mine has boosted to 4.1 XFR under box stock settings with a Asus CH6 motherboard. 4 Ghz is really easy with this chip as a overclock.
> 
> I need a better cooler to run that. the Hyper 212 is not enough when under a sustained heavy load however. voltage required was around 1.37 to 1.39.
> 
> at lower a lower voltage @4.0 was not very stable. I did the standard overclocking by testing with CB, IBT AVX, Realbench and so on and raised the voltage in small increments until it could run these tests stable.
> 
> I am picking up a custom water cooling loop soon to allow much more thermal headroom and possibly pursue 4.1.


sweet thanks for the info, i was looking at upgrading to a 1600x with a AIO


----------



## Hequaqua

OK guys....need a little input.

I didn't really pay attention to this until today really. I'm having something odd happen when I boot the very first time of the day, or after shutting the computer down completely.

It boots straight to the bios. Then when I exit, I get the "you haven't made any changes" message, it will then boot straight into Windows. If I've made changes in Windows that require a restart, it boots right back into Windows.

AFAIK I haven't made any changes in the bios.

Any ideas?


----------



## WalkingCorpse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> OK guys....need a little input.
> 
> I didn't really pay attention to this until today really. I'm having something odd happen when I boot the very first time of the day, or after shutting the computer down completely.
> 
> It boots straight to the bios. Then when I exit, I get the "you haven't made any changes" message, it will then boot straight into Windows. If I've made changes in Windows that require a restart, it boots right back into Windows.
> 
> AFAIK I haven't made any changes in the bios.
> 
> Any ideas?


make sure that GO2BIOS isn't enabled in the bios options (i think it's on the boot options page)


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WalkingCorpse*
> 
> make sure that GO2BIOS isn't enabled in the bios options (i think it's on the boot options page)


K...I'll check that out. brb

EDIT: I didn't see anything about booting into the bios directly....Hmmmm....very odd.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> K...I'll check that out. brb
> 
> EDIT: I didn't see anything about booting into the bios directly....Hmmmm....very odd.


Cold boot memory training failure?


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> OK guys....need a little input.
> 
> I didn't really pay attention to this until today really. I'm having something odd happen when I boot the very first time of the day, or after shutting the computer down completely.
> 
> It boots straight to the bios. Then when I exit, I get the "you haven't made any changes" message, it will then boot straight into Windows. If I've made changes in Windows that require a restart, it boots right back into Windows.
> 
> AFAIK I haven't made any changes in the bios.
> 
> Any ideas?


I have something similar happen whenever I disconnect from main power (for adding fans or whatever).

On boot, I get asked to either load a profile or enter BIOS. Odd thing: even if I choose a profile, I enter BIOS. I then exit with the same message - You haven't made any changes - and then boots into Windows. After that, every boot is fine as long as power is connected.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> I have something similar happen whenever I disconnect from main power (for adding fans or whatever).
> 
> On boot, I get asked to either load a profile or enter BIOS. Odd thing: even if I choose a profile, I enter BIOS. I then exit with the same message - You haven't made any changes - and then boots into Windows. After that, every boot is fine as long as power is connected.


I've gotten that in the past after messing with the power or clearing the CMOS. I'm going to save the current bios now, clear the CMOS and see what happens. The only thing that has changed is that I did put my RX480 back in here on the newest driver(17.6.1). I may swap cards out before clearing the CMOS or roll back the driver first, just to eliminate that it isn't the GPU/Driver.

EDIT:

I just rolled back the GPU driver. No luck.
Cleared CMOS. No luck.

I guess I will swap out GPU's and see what happens. This started a few days ago I think., when I went back to the RX480. I did a clean install with DDU though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Cold boot memory training failure?


It happens with the ram settings at any speed/timings.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've gotten that in the past after messing with the power or clearing the CMOS. I'm going to save the current bios now, clear the CMOS and see what happens. The only thing that has changed is that I did put my RX480 back in here on the newest driver(17.6.1). I may swap cards out before clearing the CMOS or roll back the driver first, just to eliminate that it isn't the GPU/Driver.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I just rolled back the GPU driver. No luck.
> Cleared CMOS. No luck.
> 
> I guess I will swap out GPU's and see what happens. This started a few days ago I think., when I went back to the RX480. I did a clean install with DDU though.
> It happens with the ram settings at any speed/timings.


Have you updated the UEFI? Does it lose your settings or just give you the message?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Have you updated the UEFI? Does it lose your settings or just give you the message?


I haven't updated anything. It does have my current settings.

I've cleared the CMOS, loaded optimized settings, put the ram back down, loaded defaults, swapped GPU's....same thing. If I shut down, it boots into the bios every time. Very odd. Like I said, if I just do a restart from Windows, it loads normally.

EDIT: I just re-flashed the latest bios, booted into Windows with all the defaults, shut down. When I started, it booted straight into the bios still. Very odd to me. It's not a big deal, just more of a annoyance.

EDIT II: I think I've gotten the issue taken care of. I believe it was the latest version of MSI Command Center. I uninstalled and rebooted into Windows, then shut the computer down. It went straight into Windows when I started! I do remember it updating a few days ago. I will install the previous version and see what happens. I really only use it for Sys fan controls.


----------



## FlanK3r

1600X on the way. Anyone stabilized it at 4.1GHz and more?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> 1600X on the way. Anyone stabilized it at 4.1GHz and more?


Stable 4092MHz is as far as I went and it was stable but voltage ...... brrrrr.


----------



## allikat

I seem to have the bug de-jour, the manual voltage over 1.3v and you get stuck at 1.5Ghz bug.
Got it up to 3.6, which is as hot as I'm prepared to go with the stock spire cooler and no real manual control on voltages.
Soon as the CM adapter plate gets here, I'll move to a Hyper 212 evo, and see where I can get.
At least the beta VM22 bios has let me get my memory up to 2933 (it's 3000 rated) and added to my Cinebench scores. (142 stock to 147 single, 1132 to 1191 multi)


----------



## weyburn

So my MOBO and GPU have 1 HDMI slot each, but I want to plug in two monitors with HDMI, and the one plugged into the MOBO won't display anything...

anyone know how I'd be able to get that running?

display doesn't detect the 3rd screen, i tried restarting, and idk where to look in the mobo, i have a MSI x370 SLI mobo.

(don't want to get a converter to DP if I don't have to)

think i answered my own question, i feared this wasn't true. guess i'll have to get a converter

"* Only support when using a 7th Gen A-series/ Athlon™ processors" under the onboard graphics.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Confirmed - using a discreet GPU disables the video outputs on the mobo. But since I bet your GPU has a spare Displayport or DVI-D output, just get a converter. I prefer not using them if possible, too, but I've never seen signal degradation as long as the converter isn't $h*t quality.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Confirmed - using a discreet GPU disables the video outputs on the mobo. But since I bet your GPU has a spare Displayport or DVI-D output, just get a converter. I prefer not using them if possible, too, but I've never seen signal degradation as long as the converter isn't $h*t quality.


yea not too worried about signal degradation since it's a ****ty tv screen i'd use to watch low quality movies anyways lol


----------



## 1033ruben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> So my MOBO and GPU have 1 HDMI slot each, but I want to plug in two monitors with HDMI, and the one plugged into the MOBO won't display anything...
> 
> anyone know how I'd be able to get that running?
> 
> display doesn't detect the 3rd screen, i tried restarting, and idk where to look in the mobo, i have a MSI x370 SLI mobo.
> 
> (don't want to get a converter to DP if I don't have to)
> 
> think i answered my own question, i feared this wasn't true. guess i'll have to get a converter
> 
> "* Only support when using a 7th Gen A-series/ Athlon™ processors" under the onboard graphics.


I believe that the hdmi on your mobo are for the APU's set to come out here very soon for amd.
RUBEN


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> It seems AGESA 1.0.0.6 is a very mixed bag. A lot of users are finding it less stable and more problematic but there are also a lot that are now able to get 3200 on RAM more easily (at all).
> 
> With 1.0.0.6 included in ASRock's new BIOS releases we get more control of memory timings and some neat new features but it seems to be down to luck if your particular kit is going to benefit or not. I have no problems with the 2 kits I have tested. I am able to hit 3200 with my 3600 kit without any problems and can even boot into OS with it set to 35XX but suffer hangups and momentary freezing in Google Chrome as well as other weird behavior. I am running at 3200 now and all is stable/smooth @timing defaults using 1t cmd.
> 
> 1.0.0.6 seems to be a rather significant step in the right direction by AMD. I think this is the first time I have legitimately felt like we will see a day when all current DDR4 kits will actually work with Ryzen. If we see all kits working at rated speeds I will be surprised though. What I love most about all this is seeing the community come together. I have seen it here, on the ASRock forums and even Facebook etc. I am sure it's not what AMD had in mind as a way to bring users together but I am sure they will take it


I am one of those people who do not have their ram working at listed speeds I just finished doing the last of my tests. Corsair vengeance LPX 2666 will not go higher than 2400, period. I am sure I can't do anything at this point. I tried 18-18-18-36 @ 1.4 and 1.45V gear down mode disabled and no dice. If it fails boot training it is a lengthy process to get my system stable at 2400 again. Requiring two hard shutdowns because the system just fails to post, with or without boot loops. In my case, it is a gaming k4 b350 and corsair vengeance LPX, I've seen other sticks of ram from G.Skill work just fine but LPX will not. I have been looking everywhere and on not one post have I seen someone reach more than 2400 with vengeance LPX, not ONE. I don't think it has to do with timings or voltages honestly, I think it's just XMP incompatibility at anything over 2400.

-

On another note since my ram is 100% dialed in at this point I wanted to fiddle with my CPU a little more. Had to turn it down to 3.9ghz @ 1.375V because of heat issues. Found a little sweetspot I think. 4.0ghz on all cores 1.38125V and she survived 20 minutes in handbreak without breaking 69C. Hovering between 65-68.75C. Seems pretty stable.

Seems I have a few degrees of headroom left on this Hyper 212X. Maybe try stepping voltage to 1.38250 or 1.3875 and hitting 4025 for round numbers. (bus speed lowers it to 3.992). At least my pc tweaking resulted in something positive today.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Zorn, sorry none of our LPX settings worked for you that we sent over on PM. On the flipside, I wish I could get your ~4.0 at 75C or lower temps. I have to settle for 3.8 for normal workloads at 75C, and benchmarks/BOINC still take it up to 85C or so unless I open up my case. Tradeoffs...


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> I am one of those people who do not have their ram working at listed speeds I just finished doing the last of my tests. Corsair vengeance LPX 2666 will not go higher than 2400, period. I am sure I can't do anything at this point. I tried 18-18-18-36 @ 1.4 and 1.45V gear down mode disabled and no dice. If it fails boot training it is a lengthy process to get my system stable at 2400 again. Requiring two hard shutdowns because the system just fails to post, with or without boot loops. In my case, it is a gaming k4 b350 and corsair vengeance LPX, I've seen other sticks of ram from G.Skill work just fine but LPX will not. I have been looking everywhere and on not one post have I seen someone reach more than 2400 with vengeance LPX, not ONE. I don't think it has to do with timings or voltages honestly, I think it's just XMP incompatibility at anything over 2400.
> 
> -
> 
> On another note since my ram is 100% dialed in at this point I wanted to fiddle with my CPU a little more. Had to turn it down to 3.9ghz @ 1.375V because of heat issues. Found a little sweetspot I think. 4.0ghz on all cores 1.38125V and she survived 20 minutes in handbreak without breaking 69C. Hovering between 65-68.75C. Seems pretty stable.
> 
> Seems I have a few degrees of headroom left on this Hyper 212X. Maybe try stepping voltage to 1.38250 or 1.3875 and hitting 4025 for round numbers. (bus speed lowers it to 3.992). At least my pc tweaking resulted in something positive today.


What board is it? From what I understand, AGESA 1.0.0.6 was pretty buggy, Asrock from what I read refused to release it until they sorted out the issues. My teamgroup 16gb kit booted up to even 3066 using the XMP profile no problem today, same goes for the LPX I had prior.


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> What board is it? From what I understand, AGESA 1.0.0.6 was pretty buggy, Asrock from what I read refused to release it until they sorted out the issues. My teamgroup 16gb kit booted up to even 3066 using the XMP profile no problem today, same goes for the LPX I had prior.


ASrock ab350 gaming k4


----------



## Spawne32

Very strange, because my 8GB 3000 kit ran at 2400, 2666, 2933 easily on that same bios update for the Pro4. Only thing I can think of is the lower binned 2666 version of the LPX has an issue related with latency still that hasnt been resolved.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> So my MOBO and GPU have 1 HDMI slot each, but I want to plug in two monitors with HDMI, and the one plugged into the MOBO won't display anything...
> 
> anyone know how I'd be able to get that running?
> 
> display doesn't detect the 3rd screen, i tried restarting, and idk where to look in the mobo, i have a MSI x370 SLI mobo.
> 
> (don't want to get a converter to DP if I don't have to)
> 
> think i answered my own question, i feared this wasn't true. guess i'll have to get a converter
> 
> "* Only support when using a 7th Gen A-series/ Athlon™ processors" under the onboard graphics.


You are right, none of Ryzen processors up to date have GPU integrated. Same situation as with old APU processors and Athlons on FM2 motherboards.


----------



## allikat

Yeah, I kinda hoped that the chipset would have some graphics capability to allow use of the motherboard ports. Sadly not the case.


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Zorn, sorry none of our LPX settings worked for you that we sent over on PM. On the flipside, I wish I could get your ~4.0 at 75C or lower temps. I have to settle for 3.8 for normal workloads at 75C, and benchmarks/BOINC still take it up to 85C or so unless I open up my case. Tradeoffs...


What processor are you running with what cooling?


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> What processor are you running with what cooling?


1600 @ 3.8 with 1.3375v, Noctua NH-L12 top down cooler. Pretty sure it's mostly a case airflow issue though since I have a "quiet" case. Still 8-10C better than the month I spent with the Wraith Spire on it.


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> 1600 @ 3.8 with 1.3375v, Noctua NH-L12 top down cooler. Pretty sure it's mostly a case airflow issue though since I have a "quiet" case. Still 8-10C better than the month I spent with the Wraith Spire on it.


Yeah something sounds strange. I'm using a CM hyper 212X and getting these results. Currently waiting on an NH-D15 mounting bracket. Noctua says it's going to be like a month before I get it. It might be your lower binned 1600, silicon lottery or etc. Also don't rely on HWmonitor or things like that. Use ryzen master for accurate temps. I don't understand why you have heat problems at 1.33V. I'm using a cheap 40$ DIYPC case. Take the panel off and put the CPU through a handbreak encoding video for about 20 minutes or as long as it will go without hitting 72C or so and tell me what you find. Honestly though, you shouldn't have heat problems with a 60$ cooler at less than 1.38-1.39V. It might be the CPU though.


----------



## Spawne32

Aesthetically pleasing cases can be a ***** to get good airflow out of. I have the raijintek styx case which I love but it has no airflow in the front or side, two intake fans in the top, and only one exhaust fan, not counting the PSU exhausting at the front. It leads to some pretty unusual temp spikes depending on the ambient in the room. With the AC on full blast in the summer I can keep it under 70c but most times my load testing peaks at about 75c. Your cooler is pretty tiny by comparison.


----------



## jopy

needs more cases with swivel side panel, opening up the side panel would helps greatly during gaming/benching/stress testing.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Interesting. I thought getting a stable 3.8 with 1.3375v put my chip at least in middle of the silicon lottery for OC voltage requirements. I also thought, maybe mistakenly, that heat would scale relative to that voltage. My case is also DIYPC, the Silence-bk-Window. I really like it for the most part, other than the airflow. I knew that was a tradeoff, though. Trapping sound = trapping heat, at least as far as noise deadening computer cases go.

I'll try your Handbrake without the side panel suggestion tonight and report back. I am already assuming it will hit 78-82 C, which is inline with reviews that compare the Evo 212 with the NH-L12 and give the 212 a 6-10 degree advantage:

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Noctua/NH-L12/6.html

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6830/cpu-air-cooler-roundup-six-coolers-from-noctua-silverstone-and-cooler-master/4

The Noctua might be worse in cooling than the Evo but it excels for the main reason I bought it, which is low noise. It's all but silent and frequently ranks as the quietest cooler in test roundups.


----------



## dajez

got my 3000MHz memory running stable at 3066MHz


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Also, zorngodofall, Noctua told me the same thing and I received the AM4 bracket in 10 days. Airmail from Austria, no charge. So good!


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Built my stepson a budget Ryzen 1600/GTX 1070 over the weekend. Much improved over his old Xeon E3 1245/GTX 970. Now just have to figure out Pstates manually so it will downclock vs staying at 3.8ghz continuously. I wish the AB350 Gaming K4 had LLC control.


----------



## incontempt

Just leave cool and quiet enabled in bios, disable c states an auto boost and use the amd power profile where u will put the minimum to 10% and it will downclock to 1500mhz


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorngodofall*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> 1600 @ 3.8 with 1.3375v, Noctua NH-L12 top down cooler. Pretty sure it's mostly a case airflow issue though since I have a "quiet" case. Still 8-10C better than the month I spent with the Wraith Spire on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah something sounds strange. I'm using a CM hyper 212X and getting these results. Currently waiting on an NH-D15 mounting bracket. Noctua says it's going to be like a month before I get it. It might be your lower binned 1600, silicon lottery or etc. Also don't rely on HWmonitor or things like that. Use ryzen master for accurate temps. I don't understand why you have heat problems at 1.33V. I'm using a cheap 40$ DIYPC case. Take the panel off and put the CPU through a handbreak encoding video for about 20 minutes or as long as it will go without hitting 72C or so and tell me what you find. Honestly though, you shouldn't have heat problems with a 60$ cooler at less than 1.38-1.39V. It might be the CPU though.
Click to expand...

I just ordered mine and it shipped within 2 days. How is it a month, it is possible they are out

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Aesthetically pleasing cases can be a ***** to get good airflow out of. I have the raijintek styx case which I love but it has no airflow in the front or side, two intake fans in the top, and only one exhaust fan, not counting the PSU exhausting at the front. It leads to some pretty unusual temp spikes depending on the ambient in the room. With the AC on full blast in the summer I can keep it under 70c but most times my load testing peaks at about 75c. Your cooler is pretty tiny by comparison.


Speak for yourself. Mine looks great and has amazing air flow


----------



## Zorngodofall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Interesting. I thought getting a stable 3.8 with 1.3375v put my chip at least in middle of the silicon lottery for OC voltage requirements. I also thought, maybe mistakenly, that heat would scale relative to that voltage. My case is also DIYPC, the Silence-bk-Window. I really like it for the most part, other than the airflow. I knew that was a tradeoff, though. Trapping sound = trapping heat, at least as far as noise deadening computer cases go.
> 
> I'll try your Handbrake without the side panel suggestion tonight and report back. I am already assuming it will hit 78-82 C, which is inline with reviews that compare the Evo 212 with the NH-L12 and give the 212 a 6-10 degree advantage:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Noctua/NH-L12/6.html
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6830/cpu-air-cooler-roundup-six-coolers-from-noctua-silverstone-and-cooler-master/4
> 
> The Noctua might be worse in cooling than the Evo but it excels for the main reason I bought it, which is low noise. It's all but silent and frequently ranks as the quietest cooler in test roundups.


I am not as familiar with the 1600 as I am the 1600X but 1.33 volts seems low since 1.4 is about the limit with ryzen CPU's as far as I know. Maybe check your thermal paste application if your temps are hitting that high, it could be that the 1600's are just very different but I don't know why the voltage limitations would be so drastically different from a 1600x 1700, 1700x and 1800x. I know my temps are NOT stable with this cooler at 1.390+ volts for any length of time, but that seems to be the limit with this cooler.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incontempt*
> 
> Just leave cool and quiet enabled in bios, disable c states an auto boost and use the amd power profile where u will put the minimum to 10% and it will downclock to 1500mhz


I don't have that option??


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I just ordered mine and it shipped within 2 days. How is it a month, it is possible they are out
> Speak for yourself. Mine looks great and has amazing air flow


What case do you have?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> I don't have that option??


There is a registry hack that exposes those settings. I dont remember what/where it is though.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Interesting. I thought getting a stable 3.8 with 1.3375v put my chip at least in middle of the silicon lottery for OC voltage requirements. I also thought, maybe mistakenly, that heat would scale relative to that voltage. My case is also DIYPC, the Silence-bk-Window. I really like it for the most part, other than the airflow. I knew that was a tradeoff, though. Trapping sound = trapping heat, at least as far as noise deadening computer cases go.
> 
> I'll try your Handbrake without the side panel suggestion tonight and report back. I am already assuming it will hit 78-82 C, which is inline with reviews that compare the Evo 212 with the NH-L12 and give the 212 a 6-10 degree advantage:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Noctua/NH-L12/6.html
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6830/cpu-air-cooler-roundup-six-coolers-from-noctua-silverstone-and-cooler-master/4
> 
> The Noctua might be worse in cooling than the Evo but it excels for the main reason I bought it, which is low noise. It's all but silent and frequently ranks as the quietest cooler in test roundups.


im doing 3.85 with about the same voltage. intel burn test only goes to low 70s with room temp at 25c. using hyper 212 evo.


----------



## Spawne32

I can tell you right now, there are drastic differences in stability between testing in IBT on very high vs maximum. Now that I have enough memory to test on maximum, I had to dial back to 3875mhz with a setting of 1.35v in the BIOS, which because of vdroop, puts it stable at 1.325v under load, idle voltage somewhere around 1.38 or so. I am still comfortable in the 1.3's as long as I dont float higher then that. Managed to get the memory running good at 3066 with 16-17-17-17-36 timings on 1.4v


----------



## incontempt

[/quote]

it will show up once u enable cool&quiet in bios


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I just ordered mine and it shipped within 2 days. How is it a month, it is possible they are out
> Speak for yourself. Mine looks great and has amazing air flow
> 
> 
> 
> What case do you have?
Click to expand...

I have (2) s3, an m8, th10, tx10-d

(All caselabs) i also have (2) storm strykers, an wanted 900 v1, and a myriad of others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I can tell you right now, there are drastic differences in stability between testing in IBT on very high vs maximum. Now that I have enough memory to test on maximum, I had to dial back to 3875mhz with a setting of 1.35v in the BIOS, which because of vdroop, puts it stable at 1.325v under load, idle voltage somewhere around 1.38 or so. I am still comfortable in the 1.3's as long as I dont float higher then that. Managed to get the memory running good at 3066 with 16-17-17-17-36 timings on 1.4v


Of course, Imc is one of the biggest failure points of any cpu esp when pushing memory speeds


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incontempt*
> 
> it will show up once u enable cool&quiet in bios


No it won't. You have to modify a registry entry to get those values on some systems.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> No it won't. You have to modify a registry entry to get those values on some systems.


Yes it is enabled in the BIOS but changed nothing. I'll have to look into the REG hacks. Thanks


----------



## Hequaqua

IBT AVX
3.9ghz
Max(14869mb)
1.350v LLC4


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The max temp was in the first two runs. After that the temps under full load were in the mid-60's. I'm not sure why Thread 5 usage is so low on IBT. It seems to be the last one to get to 100%, and the first to drop off at the end of the run.

y-cruncher
3.9ghz
1.350v LLC4


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The y-cruncher N64 test is a beast.

Overall, pretty happy. Although, the gains at 3.9 in most applications/games is really negligible in my opinion.

Still waiting on a new bios from MSI.









EDIT: Added a quick run of Cinebench 15:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> im doing 3.85 with about the same voltage. intel burn test only goes to low 70s with room temp at 25c. using hyper 212 evo.


Side panel OFF to remove the case airflow variable, I get the following CPU temps. All taken in 23 C ambient:

RealBench stress test, 15 minute run: 69 C
Handbrake 264 loop, 20 minutes: 69 C
AIDA64 all CPU, no GPU, 1 hour: 72 C
AIDA64 everything checked, 20 minutes: 74 C
BOINC (Einstein + Asteroids) 100% cores 100% time, 20 minutes: 78 C
Prime95 small FFTs, 15 minutes: 77 C
Intel Burn Test, 10 minutes on maximum before I bailed: 80 C
I did these in listed order so even though I let the CPU temp get down to 40 C before starting the next test, it certainly appears the system got heat saturated over time.

What do you think? Questionable temps for basically unrestricted airflow?


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Side panel OFF to remove the case airflow variable, I get the following CPU temps. All taken in 23 C ambient:
> 
> RealBench stress test, 15 minute run: 69 C
> Handbrake 264 loop, 20 minutes: 69 C
> AIDA64 all CPU, no GPU, 1 hour: 72 C
> AIDA64 everything checked, 20 minutes: 74 C
> BOINC (Einstein + Asteroids) 100% cores 100% time, 20 minutes: 78 C
> Prime95 small FFTs, 15 minutes: 77 C
> Intel Burn Test, 10 minutes on maximum before I bailed: 80 C
> I did these in listed order so even though I let the CPU temp get down to 40 C before starting the next test, it certainly appears the system got heat saturated over time.
> 
> What do you think? Questionable temps for basically unrestricted airflow?


not too knowledgeable on your cooler, but for the type of cooler you're getting that seems reasonable. I did a few tests with the stock cooler (wasn't the exact voltages and such), but i was hitting 92c in most of my tests, no matter which one.

my tests were with case closed off, and my case is setup more for noise than airflow.

just gonna run a quick aida64 test, today's kinda toasty so my ambient is 26.1c, ran it for like 15min, it averaged 69c, looking at the graph it spikes randomly every 3-4min to 79c in those 15min, but drops quickly back to 69-70.

so looking at what I got, and the type of cooler you're using, I wouldn't say they're too bad.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Thanks. My only concern is that there's so much talk of "don't use too much" thermal paste, and my stock cooler was slathered with gobs of the stuff, I'm worried I went too far in the other direction and put too small of an iota on. Whatever, seems to work well enough. I'll work on improving airflow in my case, too.

Hey what's the difference between Ryzen and a delidded Intel chip? BIRD POOP.


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Thanks. My only concern is that there's so much talk of "don't use too much" thermal paste, and my stock cooler was slathered with gobs of the stuff, I'm worried I went too far in the other direction and put too small of an iota on. Whatever, seems to work well enough. I'll work on improving airflow in my case, too.
> 
> When's it time to start talking about delidding these Ryzen chips, anyway? Too soon?


there isnt a needs to delid ryzen lol... proven marginal difference like 1 degree?


----------



## Spawne32

Ryzen is soldered lol you dont need to delid it.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

I thought we making bird poop jokes. Did I miss something?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Alright alright. Let me get my post count up a bit before I try with more jokes.


With what we see come through here its hard to tell jokes apart from srs bsns.


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Alright alright. Let me get my post count up a bit before I try with more jokes.


could have mention some bird poo paste from intel so we can tell the difference between srs stuff or jokes ;p


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

All fixed. Frame it.


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> All fixed. Frame it.


your a genius!


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Lol great. Back to the business of Ryzen, I think I created my system stability test process in gathering CPU temps for this thread. I only downloaded RealBench and Intel Burn Test for answering questions here but I really like their functionalities. On top of the other programs I was already using I think it's a solid test suite. Only missing a dedicated RAM tester like memtest at this point.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Try OCCT too.


----------



## jleslie246

Just built a Ryzen 5 1600 system for my son. What RAM works well? I put in 16G of 3200MHz Gskill and it doesnt like it.
I also cannot get the nvidea drivers installed. Im guessing its related to RAM issue. Anyone else have this issue?

EDIT: Motherboard is ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS

UPDATE: I just ordered AMD B350 specific RAM (GSkill F4-2400C15D-16GFX) so hopefully this fixes my issues.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

I have the AB350 Gaming K4 with cheap EVGA 2X8GB DDR4 3000mhz @2933mhz without issue. Make sure your mobo is on the latest UEFI update.
The AGESA 1.0.0.6 in now available also.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Just built a Ryzen 5 1600 system for my son. What RAM works well? I put in 16G of 3200MHz Gskill and it doesnt like it.
> I also cannot get the nvidea drivers installed. Im guessing its related to RAM issue. Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> EDIT: Motherboard is ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS
> 
> UPDATE: I just ordered AMD B350 specific RAM (GSkill F4-2400C15D-16GFX) so hopefully this fixes my issues.


I recommend cancelling the order, the 3200 Gskill wont boot because you probably dont have agesa 1.0.0.6 yet, see about updating your BIOS.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I recommend cancelling the order, the 3200 Gskill wont boot because you probably dont have agesa 1.0.0.6 yet, see about updating your BIOS.


The 2400 will likely hit ~2933 at least, even on old AGESA. Using the 8gb 2133 kit from that line, and it is chugging along happily at 2933/16-16-16-38 with decent bandwidth results. 3000+ is a no go though, even with super relaxed primary timings.

If the other ram is not Samsung B-Die memory, you may have issues hitting 3200+ even with the AGESA update anyway. I have yet to see Hynix modules working well at anything over 2933.


----------



## jopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> The 2400 will likely hit ~2933 at least, even on old AGESA. Using the 8gb 2133 kit from that line, and it is chugging along happily at 2933/16-16-16-38 with decent bandwidth results. 3000+ is a no go though, even with super relaxed primary timings.
> 
> If the other ram is not Samsung B-Die memory, you may have issues hitting 3200+ even with the AGESA update anyway. I have yet to see Hynix modules working well at anything over 2933.


it does exist.... not sure if its common though, after 1006 AGESA update
got my hynix (v5.30) 3000 kit running 3200 stable.





https://valid.x86.fr/i5i3a8


----------



## dajez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> The 2400 will likely hit ~2933 at least, even on old AGESA. Using the 8gb 2133 kit from that line, and it is chugging along happily at 2933/16-16-16-38 with decent bandwidth results. 3000+ is a no go though, even with super relaxed primary timings.
> 
> If the other ram is not Samsung B-Die memory, you may have issues hitting 3200+ even with the AGESA update anyway. I have yet to see Hynix modules working well at anything over 2933.


my hynix 3000MHz is running fine at 3066MHz atm


----------



## Zioa

*It is normal that L1 Cashe Read and L1 Cache Copy is low?*
R7 Vs R5
1000GB/s Vs 700GB/s
i had tried anything to hit 1000Gb/s with no sacient
http://s1195.photobucket.com/user/Zio111/media/aida 3466 new.jpg.html


----------



## MishelLngelo

Here's mine with 1600x

It's with slower RAM too.


----------



## Jayjr1105

My Hynix LPX 3200 kit wont do a MHz over 2933 without instability. 2933 is pretty stable however so I'm (mostly) happy. I'm still on the previous AGESA update not 1.0.0.6. Still nothing since May 4th for my board BIOS wise.


----------



## Zioa

@MishelLngelo
it is possible to Bench with CPU clock 3800 and post AIDA64 Cashe & Memory Benchmark ?

Thx


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zioa*
> 
> @MishelLngelo
> it is possible to Bench with CPU clock 3800 and post AIDA64 Cashe & Memory Benchmark ?
> 
> Thx


Here it is but it's nothing unusual, cache goes with frequency and 8core processors have more of it. looks like this program measures cache speed across whole cache and not per core.


----------



## dajez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Here it is but it's nothing unusual, cache goes with frequency and 8core processors have more of it. looks like this program measures cache speed across whole cache and not per core.


doesnt the 1600x have the same cache size as the 1800x?


----------



## MishelLngelo

To tel you frankly I'm not sure how much is used with 6 cores and how much with 8 cores.

Here's one of mine,. I guess it's supposed to be same total amount but with 2 missing cores, less could be used.because it's tied up to the cores. It may show as multiple of 4 and should be multiple of 3 in case of 6 core processors.


----------



## MishelLngelo

This is what Aida says about cache:


----------



## Zioa

Thx for Bench
cpu speed matter for l1
http://s1195.photobucket.com/user/Zio111/media/1234.jpg.html


----------



## Spawne32

I havent tried pressing my teamgroup dark memory up to 3200, but I do have it running 3066mhz with tighter timings with no issues. I believe it is micron memory.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zioa*
> 
> *It is normal that L1 Cashe Read and L1 Cache Copy is low?*
> R7 Vs R5
> 1000GB/s Vs 700GB/s
> i had tried anything to hit 1000Gb/s with no sacient
> http://s1195.photobucket.com/user/Zio111/media/aida 3466 new.jpg.html


Cache speeds scale with cores in that test for Ryzen. R5 1400 scores ~1/2 of a R7 1700.


----------



## Tcoppock

@fabrs you need to submit the link for your cpu-z for it to be valid, not just your cpu speed.


----------



## Johan45

It took me a bit of work to get the Hynix MFR stable at 3200 and I needed to raise the BCLK to get past 2933 but I have my 24/7 stable OC on my HTPC. Did 30 loops of IBT AVX on 13000MB ram then 11 hours of P95 ver. 29.1 custom with 13000MB ram.


----------



## gupsterg

Sweet share







, +rep. Be great to see your partcipation in the Ryzen RAM thread mate







.


----------



## Johan45

I'll have to give it a look gups, haven't done any "true" memory testing but what I have done won't let me down either


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah I doubt you'll run into issues mate







. HCI Memtest 400% or 1hr GSAT can seem easy at times to me







. I've been going a bit long on full final tweaks








, as you'd know my habit







.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I recommend cancelling the order, the 3200 Gskill wont boot because you probably dont have agesa 1.0.0.6 yet, see about updating your BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> The 2400 will likely hit ~2933 at least, even on old AGESA. Using the 8gb 2133 kit from that line, and it is chugging along happily at 2933/16-16-16-38 with decent bandwidth results. 3000+ is a no go though, even with super relaxed primary timings.
> 
> If the other ram is not Samsung B-Die memory, you may have issues hitting 3200+ even with the AGESA update anyway. I have yet to see Hynix modules working well at anything over 2933.
Click to expand...

My hynix is 3200 seems stable. Have not had time too Do hci, but it has passed all stability tests, I have been encoding non stop ( since and prior to bios release ) , only issue I have is with the program I use, found out it does not like 26 DVD drives.....

Whea errors are 0. Not using current bios ( I have not had time ), but iirc 1.72 or 1.73?. Have been stable for a long long time as well


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> I recommend cancelling the order, the 3200 Gskill wont boot because you probably dont have agesa 1.0.0.6 yet, see about updating your BIOS.


I want my RAM back for my system so i was going to order anyway. I did not notice a BIOS update being available. Ill look into that.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well....I downloaded a Beta Bios off the MSI forum. Installed without a hitch. A lot more info in the timings table screen. I've spent the last half hour trying to get it to boot at the old 2933mhz settings. No go. Best I can do now is 2800mhz [email protected]

I'll mess with it some more tomorrow, maybe these issues are why it's not publicly listed on the Krait Support site.









Grrrrrrrrrr.....starting to lose my patience with all of these small issues. For sure.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well....I downloaded a Beta Bios off the MSI forum. Installed without a hitch. A lot more info in the timings table screen. I've spent the last half hour trying to get it to boot at the old 2933mhz settings. No go. Best I can do now is 2800mhz [email protected]
> 
> I'll mess with it some more tomorrow, maybe these issues are why it's not publicly listed on the Krait Support site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrr.....starting to lose my patience with all of these small issues. For sure.


I'm still stuck on AGESA 1.0.0.4a with no access to ANY subtimings. Granted, it works at 2933 while using Hynix memory so I cant complain too much. This s the only problem with ultra budget boards, almost nonexistent support after they work "well enough".


----------



## Hequaqua

IKR.

I guess I will try to "sneak" up on 2399/3066/3200 tomorrow. Of course, this bios is about 2 weeks old and is a beta. Hopefully, they've worked some of these little bugs out and will release the official bios soon.


----------



## blackRott9

I just received my 1600 from jet.com with the new customer discount. I like it and there's one odd issue; my Logitech illuminated usb keyboard is recognized in the BIOS however it does not function. The same keyboard is fine with Intel z170 and Ubuntu 17.04. I've tried all usb ports, including the 2.0 ports. Mobo in question is an MSI B350M Gaming Pro with the latest BIOS. I did try turning the handsoff setting on and off in the BIOS and USB legacy. Any ideas?


----------



## weyburn

Anyone got any suggestions for a CPU AIO?

I'm thinking about going for the NZXY X62 cuz the infinity mirrors look nice and I heard it's a good cooler, but I'm open to any suggestions since it is kinda pricey...

jayztwocentz did post something that tickled my hardware boner tho...


----------



## ressonantia

I personally use an Alphacool Eisbaer 240 and highly recommend it. I've swapped the fans for 2x Silent Wings 3 and they are so quiet! Be warned though the AM4 bracket comes separately (they don't seem to offer it for free and it can be a hassle to purchase depending on where you are or which retailers carry it).

I've seen/heard/read some really good things about Be Quiet! Silent Loop series as well. These come with AM4 brackets.

I mean they're probably all pretty good, but these two have pretty quiet pumps and have decent prices. Well at least in AU they're decent compared to the NZXT stuff.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions for a CPU AIO?
> 
> I'm thinking about going for the NZXY X62 cuz the infinity mirrors look nice and I heard it's a good cooler, but I'm open to any suggestions since it is kinda pricey...
> 
> jayztwocentz did post something that tickled my hardware boner tho...


Don't use them aios are meh at best with poor reasons to use them ever.

Go big air, buy an expandable kit or go water
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> I personally use an Alphacool Eisbaer 240 and highly recommend it. I've swapped the fans for 2x Silent Wings 3 and they are so quiet! Be warned though the AM4 bracket comes separately (they don't seem to offer it for free and it can be a hassle to purchase depending on where you are or which retailers carry it).
> 
> I've seen/heard/read some really good things about Be Quiet! Silent Loop series as well. These come with AM4 brackets.
> 
> I mean they're probably all pretty good, but these two have pretty quiet pumps and have decent prices. Well at least in AU they're decent compared to the NZXT stuff.


I can never recommend alphacool again :/


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Don't use them aios are meh at best with poor reasons to use them ever.
> 
> Go big air, buy an expandable kit or go water
> I can never recommend alphacool again :/


Ah fair enough, I hope I don't run into any issues then


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Don't use them aios are meh at best with poor reasons to use them ever.
> 
> Go big air, buy an expandable kit or go water
> I can never recommend alphacool again :/


you got something to suggest then instead?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Don't use them aios are meh at best with poor reasons to use them ever.
> 
> Go big air, buy an expandable kit or go water
> I can never recommend alphacool again :/
> 
> 
> 
> you got something to suggest then instead?
Click to expand...

yep, and i did


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Noctua NH-D15
Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT or Silver Arrow Extreme
BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Cryorig R1 Ultimate
Phanteks PH-TC14PE

All solid CPU coolers that either support AM4 now or will do shortly with brackets supplied separately. They all perform around the same (the BeQuiet! falls behind slightly though and has an inferior mounting solution) and are superior than most AIO's in noise to performance and/or in price to performance. They fall behind in extreme heat dissipation, but by then you'd have a noisy and unstable system anyway. Going above 1.4v doesn't seem to be worth it for Ryzen. And for Intel it's definitely not worth it.

For AIO's, I would say the NZXT X62 is pretty damn solid. If you dig the aesthetics, go for it. It'll cool well and won't be too noisy. Almost all AIO's are similar these days. Corsair have a new range coming out in a few months with a revision from Asetek of the pump. That might be worth waiting for. BeQuiet!'s Silent Loop coolers cool about as well as a large CPU tower, but they are sexier (subjective) and still quiet. Fractal's new Celsius range looks pretty damn solid. Good noise to performance ratio as well as being affordable. They're not available in the States yet though. EK are also releasing an update to the Predator range. That's another one to look out for. Lesser known models all follow the same Asetek design so should be very similar. Cooler Master have a few good ones that aren't too expensive, but they're not known for being quiet and don't often use Asetek pumps/radiators, which is why Asetek sued them. Cryorig's AIO units are pretty good.

Overall unless you're going for insane overclocks-which will mean instability over a long period and high noise levels-and don't have the money for big water, go big air. AIO's are nice if you dig the looks or have an ITX chassis, but they're more expensive, less reliable, and noisier.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yep, and i did


well I meant an actual product to suggest









also I thought AIO's were water cooling, what would constitute water cooling?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Noctua NH-D15
> Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT or Silver Arrow Extreme
> BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
> Cryorig R1 Ultimate
> Phanteks PH-TC14PE
> 
> All solid CPU coolers that either support AM4 now or will do shortly with brackets supplied separately. They all perform around the same (the BeQuiet! falls behind slightly though and has an inferior mounting solution) and are superior than most AIO's in noise to performance and/or in price to performance. They fall behind in extreme heat dissipation, but by then you'd have a noisy and unstable system anyway. Going above 1.4v doesn't seem to be worth it for Ryzen. And for Intel it's definitely not worth it.
> 
> For AIO's, I would say the NZXT X62 is pretty damn solid. If you dig the aesthetics, go for it. It'll cool well and won't be too noisy. Almost all AIO's are similar these days. Corsair have a new range coming out in a few months with a revision from Asetek of the pump. That might be worth waiting for. BeQuiet!'s Silent Loop coolers cool about as well as a large CPU tower, but they are sexier (subjective) and still quiet. Fractal's new Celsius range looks pretty damn solid. Good noise to performance ratio as well as being affordable. They're not available in the States yet though. EK are also releasing an update to the Predator range. That's another one to look out for. Lesser known models all follow the same Asetek design so should be very similar. Cooler Master have a few good ones that aren't too expensive, but they're not known for being quiet and don't often use Asetek pumps/radiators, which is why Asetek sued them. Cryorig's AIO units are pretty good.
> 
> Overall unless you're going for insane overclocks-which will mean instability over a long period and high noise levels-and don't have the money for big water, go big air. AIO's are nice if you dig the looks or have an ITX chassis, but they're more expensive, less reliable, and noisier.


sweet thanks for your help, I'll take a look at those things. I thought AIO's were significantly better than air coolers, but if they're not then I probably won't waste my money on it lol.


----------



## MishelLngelo

There are too many air and AiO water coolers to generalize like that. There is one aspect that can be deal breaker. Good, top air coolers are very large and can possibly interfere with RAM and GPU all the while requiring larger/deeper case, to say nothing about clattering insides. On the other hand, most modern cases are made to accommodate AiO coolers while they tuck radiators conveniently out of the way in the top of case replacing exhaust case fans that would be largely needed for air coolers too. It's more or less just a matter of convenience and less of cooling ability.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> well I meant an actual product to suggest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I thought AIO's were water cooling, what would constitute water cooling?
> sweet thanks for your help, I'll take a look at those things. I thought AIO's were significantly better than air coolers, but if they're not then I probably won't waste my money on it lol.


No, that's one of those myths that somehow has been doing the rounds the last five years. A Noctua NH-D15 might hit 75°C on an overclocked 7700K while a 240mm radiator AIO that costs $40 or more will keep the CPU at 73°C. Cooler? Yes, but worth $40+? Not really. It's also more likely to fail (more moving parts) and if it does it can cause irreparable damage either to the CPU because it will overheat suddenly, or to other components because the coolant will short the circuitry. If a fan fails on a NH-D15, you always have the second fan working. Even if both fans fail, the heatsink itself will provide enough cooling for you to shut the system down safely and replace the fans at your leisure. The AIO will also keep the temperatures cooler with noisier fans. Well, strictly speaking the fans will not be the cause of the noise; it'll be the wind turbine noises coming from the air blowing through the tightly woven fin stack of the radiator and causing resistance. That's one of the reasons why big water is often quieter; because the fin density can be much lower on the radiators. Then you have pump noise to deal with on the AIO. If bubbles get tramped in the pump, it'll grind and gurgle periodically. This is speaking from experience as well as reading other people's experiences.

AIO's have their place. They look sexy, they're great for SFF builds, and they are better at cooling extreme overclocks (with huge caveats). But other than that, big air or proper water cooling, either from a kit (EK's new aluminium one is really affordable) or from personalised components.


----------



## warpuck

So I got a asus prime b350 and a 1600 plus some flair memory. Then I spent about a week trying to figure out how to get WIN 10 on on it.

well it was this simple

I kept getting the win 10 64bit media missing error trying to do a clean install (ryzen). It don't usb 3 is the issue so can't do usb 2 drivers from a USB stick and the pecker won't look on cd drive either.
The way I found to get around it. Install win 8. Don't bother with updates. Just boot win 8 up and install win 10 from the CD or USB. It won't ask for the 15 digits to be entered and it completes it as as a upgrade unattended.
I suppose I could have used the win 32 bit install 1st?
i have been trying to figure out what I was doing wrong but it turns out it was just M$ being M$ again.
I don't suppose I am the only one that has came across this.
If was not for games I would have no reason for Windows


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> No, that's one of those myths that somehow has been doing the rounds the last five years. A Noctua NH-D15 might hit 75°C on an overclocked 7700K while a 240mm radiator AIO that costs $40 or more will keep the CPU at 73°C. Cooler? Yes, but worth $40+? Not really. It's also more likely to fail (more moving parts) and if it does it can cause irreparable damage either to the CPU because it will overheat suddenly, or to other components because the coolant will short the circuitry. If a fan fails on a NH-D15, you always have the second fan working. Even if both fans fail, the heatsink itself will provide enough cooling for you to shut the system down safely and replace the fans at your leisure. The AIO will also keep the temperatures cooler with noisier fans. Well, strictly speaking the fans will not be the cause of the noise; it'll be the wind turbine noises coming from the air blowing through the tightly woven fin stack of the radiator and causing resistance. That's one of the reasons why big water is often quieter; because the fin density can be much lower on the radiators. Then you have pump noise to deal with on the AIO. If bubbles get tramped in the pump, it'll grind and gurgle periodically. This is speaking from experience as well as reading other people's experiences.
> 
> AIO's have their place. They look sexy, they're great for SFF builds, and they are better at cooling extreme overclocks (with huge caveats). But other than that, big air or proper water cooling, either from a kit (EK's new aluminium one is really affordable) or from personalised components.


Damn that's disappointing. How much does a full water cooling setup cost?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> So I got a asus prime b350 and a 1600 plus some flair memory. Then I spent about a week trying to figure out how to get WIN 10 on on it.
> 
> well it was this simple
> 
> I kept getting the win 10 64bit media missing error trying to do a clean install (ryzen). It don't usb 3 is the issue so can't do usb 2 drivers from a USB stick and the pecker won't look on cd drive either.
> The way I found to get around it. Install win 8. Don't bother with updates. Just boot win 8 up and install win 10 from the CD or USB. It won't ask for the 15 digits to be entered and it completes it as as a upgrade unattended.
> I suppose I could have used the win 32 bit install 1st?
> i have been trying to figure out what I was doing wrong but it turns out it was just M$ being M$ again.
> I don't suppose I am the only one that has came across this.
> If was not for games I would have no reason for Windows


I had same issue, had to plug my USB into 2.0 port, 3.0 won't work at all. Luckily my mobo didn't completely remove 2.0 yet lol.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Damn that's disappointing. How much does a full water cooling setup cost?
> I had same issue, had to plug my USB into 2.0 port, 3.0 won't work at all. Luckily my mobo didn't completely remove 2.0 yet lol.


You can still go with an AIO. Leaking units are rare, noise levels on the newer units (Silent Loop, Kraken X62, Celsius) are all solid. It's just big air is a tiny bit better in almost everything except raw performance and looks (though the Cryorig R1 Ultimate is a beastly looking tower and if you can fit it would look awesome).


----------



## jleslie246

Has anyone had trouble using a M.2 ssd with Ryzen? Or specifically with the ASUS B350 motherboard?


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Has anyone had trouble using a M.2 ssd with Ryzen? Or specifically with the ASUS B350 motherboard?


Almost no issues using an NVME M.2 on my MSI B350 board. Turning on game mode made the slot quit working until I turned it off again.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> Almost no issues using an NVME M.2 on my MSI B350 board. Turning on game mode made the slot quit working until I turned it off again.


Which B350 board? Which SSD? Using it as boot drive? It's probably my next investment so I gotta lotta Qs


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Which B350 board? Which SSD? Using it as boot drive? It's probably my next investment so I gotta lotta Qs


ASUS B350-Plus and Im using the Samsung SM951. You should go with the 960 EVO. It is faster and cheaper. I got the SM951 when it first released. I just had it laying around so i put it in this new build for my son.

I dont know if its the drive though.I cant get the video driver to install is the main issue. It fails about 3/4's of the way through and system reboots itself. Trying newest ISO now.

UPDATE: Now I am getting random frequent restarts. I am thinking bad motherboard. Thoughts?

UPDATE #2: using a clean regular 850 evo ssd worked. System is running well. I used disk manager (?) to reformat and delete partitions then format again the m.2 drive. Tonight I'll try to set it up with OS.

UPDATE #3: turned on the system today and back to the same. Did some test on PSU and im getting as low as 11.22V on the 12V rail. Seems steady at 11.55V. Could this be low enough voltage to cause these reboot problems im getting? I just put my EVGA 1300 G2 PSU in it and it is running like a top. Im selling the psu though so i dont want to keep it in it.


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Which B350 board? Which SSD? Using it as boot drive? It's probably my next investment so I gotta lotta Qs


MSI B350 Gaming Plus, and the Samsung PM961 SSD, as a boot drive. Updating to a beta BIOS with Agesa 1.0.0.6 and not using the gaming mode button in the bios solved my issues. All is happy now, with my 1600 under a Hyper 212 Evo and memory at full speed


----------



## weyburn

Thanks for your guys inputs about coolers...

I think i woulda gone with the Cryorig R1 if it didn't cost so much on amazon.... so it's either gonna be the be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 or Noctua NH-D15 6....

i'd go with noctua so quickly if it didn't look so ugly, why did they have to pick brown for their fans lol... anyone got any advice about whether noctua's looks really both anyone?

also, anyone know if either dark rock pro or noctua come with am4 comparability out of the box?

any cons with painting the fans?


----------



## 1033ruben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Thanks for your guys inputs about coolers...
> 
> I think i woulda gone with the Cryorig R1 if it didn't cost so much on amazon.... so it's either gonna be the be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 or Noctua NH-D15 6....
> 
> i'd go with noctua so quickly if it didn't look so ugly, why did they have to pick brown for their fans lol... anyone got any advice about whether noctua's looks really both anyone?
> 
> also, anyone know if either dark rock pro or noctua come with am4 comparability out of the box?
> 
> any cons with painting the fans?


form over function or function over form are some of the sacrifices one has to make.
as far as compatibility it should say it on the manufactures page and the painting i dont see why not
i know that noctua is suppose to be bad a**
RUBEN


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Just received two 140mm Noctua fans today to complete my all-Noctua cooling setup. I'll post pics when it's done. Personally I love the look. Just like a beafy power supply looks badass to me, so do the distinctive Noctua colers. Check out the all-Noctua systems in pcpartpicker galleries. They're awesome! Or maybe you still hate it. Either way it's definitely The Good Stuff.


----------



## rv8000

Aside from the leaderboard, I don't see a plot for freq vs. volts, does the 1600x follow a similar trend to the 1800x? Most 1800x will hit 4ghz reliably at slightly lower voltages than the 1700x/1700.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Just received two 140mm Noctua fans today to complete my all-Noctua cooling setup. I'll post pics when it's done. Personally I love the look. Just like a beafy power supply looks badass to me, so do the distinctive Noctua colers. Check out the all-Noctua systems in pcpartpicker galleries. They're awesome! Or maybe you still hate it. Either way it's definitely The Good Stuff.


hmm well i think i'll buy them then, try it out, and worse case scenario just spray paint the outsides and leave the blades alone. I could handle the blades looking brown if the case is black or something else.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Aside from the leaderboard, I don't see a plot for freq vs. volts, does the 1600x follow a similar trend to the 1800x? Most 1800x will hit 4ghz reliably at slightly lower voltages than the 1700x/1700.


from what I've been seeing, most 1600's are hitting around 3.8 and 3.85 at sub 1.35v, where 1600x is hitting 4+. at same volts, or slightly higher than 1.35. but essentially most 1600's aren't hitting stable OC's at 4, where 1600x is.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Aside from the leaderboard, I don't see a plot for freq vs. volts, does the 1600x follow a similar trend to the 1800x? Most 1800x will hit 4ghz reliably at slightly lower voltages than the 1700x/1700.


I have a Google docs spreadsheet for the R7 series, if you want to use it as a template you are welcome to.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16sYWlg33cw9X5pN09wHqz-rLwmFaxIj5aut3l_HOkyQ/edit#gid=1696151237


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Thanks for your guys inputs about coolers...
> 
> I think i woulda gone with the Cryorig R1 if it didn't cost so much on amazon.... so it's either gonna be the be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 or Noctua NH-D15 6....
> 
> i'd go with noctua so quickly if it didn't look so ugly, why did they have to pick brown for their fans lol... anyone got any advice about whether noctua's looks really both anyone?
> 
> also, anyone know if either dark rock pro or noctua come with am4 comparability out of the box?
> 
> any cons with painting the fans?


You could also replace the fans with Thermalright TY-147A fans. They're pretty much just as good. It adds extra money though.

The Cryorig should be available in other sites.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Just received two 140mm Noctua fans today to complete my all-Noctua cooling setup. I'll post pics when it's done. Personally I love the look. Just like a beafy power supply looks badass to me, so do the distinctive Noctua colers. Check out the all-Noctua systems in pcpartpicker galleries. They're awesome! Or maybe you still hate it. Either way it's definitely The Good Stuff.


I love the Noctua colour scheme as well, but it's hard to match them other hardware. It's easier now that we have black motherboard and GPU's, but in the past it was really a challenge.


----------



## 1033ruben

yes hello to all i have a quick question, and it is what monitoring software should i use/trust more? u see the thing is i downloaded the beta bios from this forum for my crosshair hero vi and the issue im having is i cant get cpu-z to display the correct ram speed. i read on this forum that i should i use hwinfo instead but it just shows that i am running the 2133 speed instead of my corsair vengeance lpx 3000 mhz in hwinfo that is. and also which of these two monitor software should i use for the cpu core voltage because cpuz reports like 1.461 instead of the 1.40 that i have it set to but in hwinfo it reports the 1.40 so im a little confused.
THANKS IN ADVANCE
RUBEN


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> You could also replace the fans with Thermalright TY-147A fans. They're pretty much just as good. It adds extra money though.
> 
> The Cryorig should be available in other sites.
> I love the Noctua colour scheme as well, but it's hard to match them other hardware. It's easier now that we have black motherboard and GPU's, but in the past it was really a challenge.


Yes but originally I was expecting to have credit on Amazon and didn't want to waste money if I didn't have to, but now it may not look like that and I might just get it on new egg.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1033ruben*
> 
> yes hello to all i have a quick question, and it is what monitoring software should i use/trust more? u see the thing is i downloaded the beta bios from this forum for my crosshair hero vi and the issue im having is i cant get cpu-z to display the correct ram speed. i read on this forum that i should i use hwinfo instead but it just shows that i am running the 2133 speed instead of my corsair vengeance lpx 3000 mhz in hwinfo that is. and also which of these two monitor software should i use for the cpu core voltage because cpuz reports like 1.461 instead of the 1.40 that i have it set to but in hwinfo it reports the 1.40 so im a little confused.
> THANKS IN ADVANCE
> RUBEN


Hwinfo


----------



## blackRott9

I'm testing 3.85 1.30v on my 1600 now. 3.9 and above needs voltage that is not worth it in my opinion, and it isn't something I should hazard on air with b350.


----------



## 1033ruben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Hwinfo


never mind i got it i just dont understand what was going on with this mobo, here is my firestrike score on my 1600 clocked at 4 ghz 1.417 VOLTS on custom water with 240mm rad in push pull config on test bench AND MY MEMORY overcloked to 3066mhz from its regular 3000mhz. man is my machine screaming "VEGA". I have the money just sitting there waiting on the launch of Vega (gitty as all hell), hopefully it will a lot better than the 1080ti, one can hope. man i am even half tempted to take my 2 980ti amp extremes out of my broadwell-e rig and put it with this mobo and cpu combo and see how it does. if only i had another psu that could handle it. i would have been done it.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20648419?
temps are nice n chilly sitting at low low 30's in idle and at full load i never saw it break 60.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1033ruben*
> 
> never mind i got it i just dont understand what was going on with this mobo, here is my firestrike score on my 1600 clocked at 4 ghz 1.417 VOLTS on custom water with 240mm rad in push pull config on test bench AND MY MEMORY overcloked to 3066mhz from its regular 3000mhz. man is my machine screaming "VEGA". I have the money just sitting there waiting on the launch of Vega (gitty as all hell), hopefully it will a lot better than the 1080ti, one can hope. man i am even half tempted to take my 2 980ti amp extremes out of my broadwell-e rig and put it with this mobo and cpu combo and see how it does. if only i had another psu that could handle it. i would have been done it.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20648419?
> temps are nice n chilly sitting at low low 30's in idle and at full load i never saw it break 60.


Just throw one of the 980ti's in!









That physics score looks a bit off to me......I just did a run at [email protected] and scored 18k+.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12951407

These chips do run pretty cool though. I think the peak on that run was 57°C.

EDIT: Firestrike/HWiNFO


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mega Man

well a little off topic, my 1800x 212 vs d15s is 10 deg less, not bad, but 70c at stock freq, 3200 ram.
( to be clear this is while encoding )

that said much quieter fans and much slower fans with poor pressure in comparison.

def not water.. but at least we have a comparison. next up will be the mono block, i hope next month


----------



## 1033ruben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Just throw one of the 980ti's in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That physics score looks a bit off to me......I just did a run at [email protected] and scored 18k+.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12951407
> 
> These chips do run pretty cool though. I think the peak on that run was 57°C.


we will see what i decide to do im not sure if my current psu can handle even one 980ti especially a zotac amp extreme right now all i have in my test bench rig is a thermaltake 500 watt smart series 80+ certified, maybe i will pull out the 750 watt from my moms pc and throw a different one into her pc,
we will see what happens tomorrow morning but amd needs to come on with the vega launch already.
RUBEN


----------



## datspike

Hi guys, I've recently upgraded from 3570K to 1600X and I have some questions.
Current config - 1600X / b350-f strix (only voltage offset) / corsair lpx 3200c16
CPU is stable on [email protected] while testing with Ryzen Master while being silent, but if I set the voltage to something lower than 1.3v in bios pc wont POST.
My suspicion is that is because of
1) offset voltage mode
2) 1600X and his 1.375 stock voltage
3) some bios bug
Any help?

Oh, and another question, did anyone managed to use speedfan with ryzen platform successfully?

UPD. Set the voltage to 1.2 and was able to boot at 3.6ghz frequency. HWinfo reports 1.078v, weird!
Changed voltage with ryzen master or aisuite to 1.212 - no luck. Changed frequency to 3.8 and voltage to 1.212 -> everything is operating as intended and stable.
What a buggy board..

UPD2. Seems like if the offset set to negative mode and it's value is bigger than 0.1v it somehow bugs the bios.

UPD3. If the frequency is equal or lower than stock then voltage offset is broken. I think that in that case base offset voltage defaults to 1.2v, but if frequency is higher that stock it defaults to 1.375v.
Also I'm thinking that this offset base gets applied by the mobo somewhere while post'ing, but the actual offset is applied from the start. So 1.2 - 0.15 = 1.05v, on which mobo wont post with 3.8ghz overclock. If the bug wont existed it would be 1.375 - 0.15 = 1.225 on which mobo should post and be somewhat stable (by my testing in windows with ryzen master)


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well a little off topic, my 1800x 212 vs d15s is 10 deg less, not bad, but 70c at stock freq, 3200 ram.
> ( to be clear this is while encoding )
> 
> that said much quieter fans and much slower fans with poor pressure in comparison.
> 
> def not water.. but at least we have a comparison. next up will be the mono block, i hope next month


Eh, water just takes longer to heat up to the same level in my experience. Assuming you are using the same fans of course.


----------



## KarathKasun

I've updated a Google Sheets project of mine. Has R7 frequency vs voltage and R5 frequency vs voltage charts and the leader boards from both clubs.

If someone wants to add it to the OP they are free to do so. Tcoppock, if you want mod privileges just give me a request through Google.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16sYWlg33cw9X5pN09wHqz-rLwmFaxIj5aut3l_HOkyQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well a little off topic, my 1800x 212 vs d15s is 10 deg less, not bad, but 70c at stock freq, 3200 ram.
> ( to be clear this is while encoding )
> 
> that said much quieter fans and much slower fans with poor pressure in comparison.
> 
> def not water.. but at least we have a comparison. next up will be the mono block, i hope next month
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, water just takes longer to heat up to the same level in my experience. Assuming you are using the same fans of course.
Click to expand...

(semi joking) then your doing it wrong. (Not joking) My loops almost never have more then a 2-3 c difference lol....


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> (semi joking) then your doing it wrong. (Not joking) My loops almost never have more then a 2-3 c difference lol....


Well, for a full custom loop, sure. Just put more rad space in.









Single 120 or 2x120 rad can usually be matched by a good air setup though.


----------



## Mega Man

Air can't touch my loops. Let's see them try.

My main ones are 5 480s and 5 360s, although I am thinking if the dies go any smaller we will have to start going sub ambient to pull heat away fast enough


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Air can't touch my loops. Let's see them try.
> 
> My main ones are 5 480s and 5 360s, although I am thinking if the dies go any smaller we will have to start going sub ambient to pull heat away fast enough


It can be done, just not in any manner that is sane or acceptable for a 24/7 rig. Unless you are deaf maybe.


----------



## austinmrs

Guys im really indecisive on my purchase...

I will mainly play CS GO + Player Unknow BattleGrounds, and i will stream it sometimes. Other than that, no video editing, only browsing and coding.

Asus PRIME X370-PRO + AMD RYZEN 1700 = 462€

Asus Crosshair VI Hero + AMD RYZEN 1600 = 505€

I have a H110iGT; and i really want to try to OC my CPU to at least 4.0Ghz if possible.

I see on every forum that everyone is recommending a good board to ryzen, to get some future proof and get some upgrades in the future (buy ryzen zen 2 or 3 and still keep the same x370 board).

Will i gain that much performance by buying a 1700 instead of a 1600? Or is the 1600 plenty enough and i should invest on the Crosshair VI?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Air can't touch my loops. Let's see them try.
> 
> My main ones are 5 480s and 5 360s, although I am thinking if the dies go any smaller we will have to start going sub ambient to pull heat away fast enough
> 
> 
> 
> It can be done, just not in any manner that is sane or acceptable for a 24/7 rig. Unless you are deaf maybe.
Click to expand...

i doubt it, i have 4250 rpm fans on my rads generally in push pull ..... and they are gts. so what ever you do to the air cooler, i can do better ......











thats 100 GTs from back when they were hard to find

probably in jan ill do the same with some pwm 2150 rpms
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Guys im really indecisive on my purchase...
> 
> I will mainly play CS GO + Player Unknow BattleGrounds, and i will stream it sometimes. Other than that, no video editing, only browsing and coding.
> 
> Asus PRIME X370-PRO + AMD RYZEN 1700 = 462€
> 
> Asus Crosshair VI Hero + AMD RYZEN 1600 = 505€
> 
> I have a H110iGT; and i really want to try to OC my CPU to at least 4.0Ghz if possible.
> 
> I see on every forum that everyone is recommending a good board to ryzen, to get some future proof and get some upgrades in the future (buy ryzen zen 2 or 3 and still keep the same x370 board).
> 
> Will i gain that much performance by buying a 1700 instead of a 1600? Or is the 1600 plenty enough and i should invest on the Crosshair VI?


gonna be really hard, you planing on keeping it long term or upgrading to zen2 ?

if keeping it i would go with the 8 core, if not go with the 6


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i doubt it, i have 4250 rpm fans on my rads generally in push pull ..... and they are gts. so what ever you do to the air cooler, i can do better ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats 100 GTs from back when they were hard to find
> 
> probably in jan ill do the same with some pwm 2150 rpms
> gonna be really hard, you planing on keeping it long term or upgrading to zen2 ?
> 
> if keeping it i would go with the 8 core, if not go with the 6


Scythe Ninja V2 with 4x 120mm 8000 RPM Deltas (one on each of the four sides of the HS, two pushing two pulling). Something like 1000 cubic feet per minute of airflow and temps close to big water loops at the time. INSANELY loud though, so much so that running the system on the desk could damage your hearing.

Used it on a Phenom 9950 to get to ~3.4ghz.


----------



## Mega Man

But again, 480x5 or 360x5.... gl


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> But again, 480x5 or 360x5.... gl


At that point you are going to hit the limits of your blocks. No matter how much dissipation capability you have, the CPU -> block and block -> water interfaces will still be a limiting factor.

The way around that is easier on water though, just go to chilled coolant. Or you could go the expensive way and use a phase change fluid like Fluro-Inert compounds.


----------



## Mega Man

Enter the fact i work on acs for a living.....

Besides that, no just makes it so I can run silent but no one on air can touch me


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Enter the fact i work on acs for a living.....
> 
> Besides that, no just makes it so I can run silent but no one on air can touch me


I'm tempted to go build a mammoth heatpipe cooler to knock you down a few pegs. I actually have access to an HVAC shop and a machine shop to do so.









Problem is that the materials cost will end up being about the same as a good loop in addition to the time and effort to build it by hand. One of the reasons that not many would even attempt it.


----------



## Mega Man

Thermal fact, air coolers can not reject heat quick enough to maintain Temps vs water cooling all other variables the same, one of the reasons is the pump, I am constantly introducing new water so the water is constantly pulling heat, air coolers are more stagnant as there is no pump so it evaporates what ever product (I assume a refrigerant) is in it and it goes to the heat pipes (you hope) But usually when it condenses, it does not make it all the way Back to the bottomheat pipe

So you can do what ever, you tell me the same ambient and tonnage used and I guarantee air can not keep up with water, assuming a high heat load, idling in Windows does not count


----------



## Vellinious

New to the thread. Bought a 1500X to play with on a Crosshair board. So far, I'm pretty impressed with it. First time back with an AMD CPU since the FX series release.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome back then!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> New to the thread. Bought a 1500X to play with on a Crosshair board. So far, I'm pretty impressed with it. First time back with an AMD CPU since the FX series release.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome back then!


He will push it as far as he can, then grow bored! lmao

I know how he is....









Good to see ya though @Vellinious


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Thermal fact, air coolers can not reject heat quick enough to maintain Temps vs water cooling all other variables the same, one of the reasons is the pump, I am constantly introducing new water so the water is constantly pulling heat, air coolers are more stagnant as there is no pump so it evaporates what ever product (I assume a refrigerant) is in it and it goes to the heat pipes (you hope) But usually when it condenses, it does not make it all the way Back to the bottomheat pipe
> 
> So you can do what ever, you tell me the same ambient and tonnage used and I guarantee air can not keep up with water, assuming a high heat load, idling in Windows does not count


A properly designed thermosiphon or heat pipe system does circulate the coolant using the natural properties of the fluid across a thermal gradient. With proper care taken during design, you can create a full phase change loop with a flow direction that requires no pump. The only energy input needed is a thermal load. With proper sizing and working fluid selection you should be able to maintain near ambient at the point of thermal load.

There were refrigerators that used this method of operation at one point, I am pretty sure they used ammonia as the working fluid. In more modern times, there exist computer cases built around this concept. They are targeted at silent operation and with a few fans can achieve temps on par with most any water loop.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> He will push it as far as he can, then grow bored! lmao
> 
> I know how he is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see ya though @Vellinious


Haha, good to see you too, man. Long time. I'm a little disappointed that I can't get this to run any higher than 4141 on the core and 3535 on the memory without raising the voltage a ton....but it runs good, it'll make a good back up rig. Runs a daily clock at 4.0 @ 1.38v, so I'm content with that.

I already have a 1600X on the way...they look to compare favorably to the 5820k, so I thought I'd give it a try too.


----------



## Vellinious

delete...double post


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Thermal fact, air coolers can not reject heat quick enough to maintain Temps vs water cooling all other variables the same, one of the reasons is the pump, I am constantly introducing new water so the water is constantly pulling heat, air coolers are more stagnant as there is no pump so it evaporates what ever product (I assume a refrigerant) is in it and it goes to the heat pipes (you hope) But usually when it condenses, it does not make it all the way Back to the bottomheat pipe
> 
> So you can do what ever, you tell me the same ambient and tonnage used and I guarantee air can not keep up with water, assuming a high heat load, idling in Windows does not count
> 
> 
> 
> A properly designed thermosiphon or heat pipe system does circulate the coolant using the natural properties of the fluid across a thermal gradient. With proper care taken during design, you can create a full phase change loop with a flow direction that requires no pump. The only energy input needed is a thermal load. With proper sizing and working fluid selection you should be able to maintain near ambient at the point of thermal load.
> 
> There were refrigerators that used this method of operation at one point, I am pretty sure they used ammonia as the working fluid. In more modern times, there exist computer cases built around this concept. They are targeted at silent operation and with a few fans can achieve temps on par with most any water loop.
Click to expand...

Correct, but that is silenced. If I want that ill go geothermal pc. Same concept, cooler

Although the cases you talk about are cool, the sizing and wasted space, and cost, I would rather but cl, and go chill passive ( this is on my bucket list to do one day, thinking of a sma8 or sm8, possibly a bullit though idk, would be fun.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi RYZEN 5 dudes,

I FINALLY got my Ryzen build.

I have some difficulty with the ram. I have FlareX 16 GB 2x8 3200 MHz but i can't boot let alone run my ram at its rated speed.

Any advice?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi RYZEN 5 dudes,
> 
> I FINALLY got my Ryzen build.
> 
> I have some difficulty with the ram. I have FlareX 16 GB 2x8 3200 MHz but i can't boot let alone run my ram at its rated speed.
> 
> Any advice?


How about a bit more info like the rest of your parts. What board/bios and cooler for starts


----------



## hurricane28

O, ya of course, sorry about that









Asus Crosshair 6

G.Skill DDR4-3200 PC4-25600

RYZEN 5 1600

Everything is at stock and i am running latest BIOS from Asus site which is 1201.

No matter what D.C.O.P i set the ram simply won't run at 3200 MHz even at manual mode.. it keeps reverting to 2400 MHz. This BIOS is incredibly obnoxious.


----------



## gupsterg

1201 does not have AGESA 1.0.0.6, so no RAM dividers higher than 3200MHz, only primary timings access. Latest is UEFI is 1403 Beta, released today by Elmor, link. Several of us are on it and all good.


----------



## budgetgamer120




----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Haha, good to see you too, man. Long time. I'm a little disappointed that I can't get this to run any higher than 4141 on the core and 3535 on the memory without raising the voltage a ton....but it runs good, it'll make a good back up rig. Runs a daily clock at 4.0 @ 1.38v, so I'm content with that.
> 
> I already have a 1600X on the way...they look to compare favorably to the 5820k, so I thought I'd give it a try too.


Yea, voltage scaling isn't the best. I have the 1600 and run [email protected] I can hit 4000, but I need 1.4+v, 3925 is doable at 1.35 with LLC mode 2. The performance gains just aren't worth it to me. I'm still waiting on a new bios for my board. Hopefully, I can get my ram to the rated speed(3200). I'm stuck at 2933 atm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi RYZEN 5 dudes,
> 
> I FINALLY got my Ryzen build.
> 
> I have some difficulty with the ram. I have FlareX 16 GB 2x8 3200 MHz but i can't boot let alone run my ram at its rated speed.
> 
> Any advice?


Hey...look...another old friend from the 970 thread! Good to see ya!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 1201 does not have AGESA 1.0.0.6, so no RAM dividers higher than 3200MHz, only primary timings access. Latest is UEFI is 1403 Beta, released today by Elmor, link. Several of us are on it and all good.


Thnx man, +rep.

This BIOS works much much better than the one i installed from the Asus website. Boot times are cut in half and i can actually boot my ram at its rated speed









Now i am getting somewhere. Only the CPU is left to overclock but what can i expect from the stock cooler?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, voltage scaling isn't the best. I have the 1600 and run [email protected] I can hit 4000, but I need 1.4+v, 3925 is doable at 1.35 with LLC mode 2. The performance gains just aren't worth it to me. I'm still waiting on a new bios for my board. Hopefully, I can get my ram to the rated speed(3200). I'm stuck at 2933 atm.
> Hey...look...another old friend from the 970 thread! Good to see ya!


Hey!

How ya doing man?

I just upgraded to RYZEN 1600 today! I have no idea what i am doing but it sure is fun lol.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> How ya doing man?
> 
> I just upgraded to RYZEN 1600 today! I have no idea what i am doing but it sure is fun lol.


I felt the same way....but this is my first AMD CPU since Duron! lmao

You'll get it figured out....help it just a few posts away....


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx man, +rep.
> 
> This BIOS works much much better than the one i installed from the Asus website. Boot times are cut in half and i can actually boot my ram at its rated speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i am getting somewhere. Only the CPU is left to overclock but what can i expect from the stock cooler?


No worries







, glad you didn't go "ahh that's beta!? I'll go official", even the official UEFIs are pretty much betas







.

I save a "base profile" in tool page > Asus Overclocking Profile to use:-

a) if things go pear shape I can load it without setting up all options, the profile will be there to load after a CMOSCLR as well.
b) as basic setup which I the modify for OC setup.

My "base profile" is non OC, even RAM is 2133MHz, etc. What I would recommend in base profile/tips I picked up:-



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Extreme Tweaker Page:-

Ai Tuner: Manual
BCLK: 100MHz
Core Performance Boost: Disabled (when you start OC'ing in a failed memory training boot you will not have excessive voltage to CPU)

Digi+ Menu:

VRM Spread Spectrum: Disabled (Search C6H OC thread, see Praz's post for info)
DRAM Boot Voltage: match to what you have in VDIMM on main page, will help posting, etc.

Extreme Tweaker:

Sense MI Skew: Disabled (recommended on UEFI 1401 onwards on non X and X CPU you get correct temps with this off)

Advanced page:-

Onboard devices, Super IO Skew: Disable, see the help string. I get no performance drop or gain with this setting as disabled, but it can cause an issue with OC, so having it off saves you "debug" time on failed OC IMO. Search C6H OC thread, see Elmor's post for info.

AMD CBS > Zen Common Options > Global C-States Control: Enabled, early on in thread recommended to aid down clocking when using PState 0 OC.

AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > Memory Mapping > BankGroupSwap: Disabled, BankGroupSwapAlt: Disabled, this is recommended setup for 1 dimm per channel, single rank kit, as guided by The Stilt.

AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > DDR4 Common Options > Fail_CNT set as 3 from default 1, if there is a memory training issue it will try to apply settings for count time before going to stock.



Any settings you see duplicated on other pages and also within AMD CBS set them on other pages, as they will not get reset on failed boot and be there to reapply. The duplicate settings in AMD CBS will still show [Auto] when changed them elsewhere in UEFI, but will be overridden when set elsewhere.

For SOC voltage "tuning", see what it is on UEFI defaults, then set manually to match it. This board raises SOC depending on RAM MHz being run and you may not need that boost. For example my CPU stock is 0.925V, if I leave SOC [Auto] and go to 3200MHz it jumps it to 1.1V+, which I don't even need for that MHz, I use 0.975V.

Enjoy your new rig







.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> O, ya of course, sorry about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Crosshair 6
> 
> G.Skill DDR4-3200 PC4-25600
> 
> RYZEN 5 1600
> 
> Everything is at stock and i am running latest BIOS from Asus site which is 1201.
> 
> No matter what D.C.O.P i set the ram simply won't run at 3200 MHz even at manual mode.. it keeps reverting to 2400 MHz. This BIOS is incredibly obnoxious.


Fyi sometimes you have to walk up the ram ( IE 2133 boot into bios 2400 boot into bios 2666 boot into bios 2933 boot into bios 3200 ) imo the new bios do that for you ....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 1201 does not have AGESA 1.0.0.6, so no RAM dividers higher than 3200MHz, only primary timings access. Latest is UEFI is 1403 Beta, released today by Elmor, link. Several of us are on it and all good.
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx man, +rep.
> 
> This BIOS works much much better than the one i installed from the Asus website. Boot times are cut in half and i can actually boot my ram at its rated speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i am getting somewhere. Only the CPU is left to overclock but what can i expect from the stock cooler?
Click to expand...

i dunno, but i hear good things about the 1700 one but iirc that one is different iirc the 1600 is all AL and the 1700 has a copper base


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> How ya doing man?
> 
> I just upgraded to RYZEN 1600 today! I have no idea what i am doing but it sure is fun lol.


What board are you using?

NM, I see you're on the Crosshair.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Fyi sometimes you have to walk up the ram ( IE 2133 boot into bios 2400 boot into bios 2666 boot into bios 2933 boot into bios 3200 ) imo the new bios do that for you ....
> i dunno, but i hear good things about the 1700 one but iirc that one is different iirc the 1600 is all AL and the 1700 has a copper base


3200 MHz ram is already running with BIOS 1403.

The stock cooler does a good job imo, keeps my CPU at around 40c under full load. Didn't test it for long periods of time yet but as for now i am impressed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Fyi sometimes you have to walk up the ram ( IE 2133 boot into bios 2400 boot into bios 2666 boot into bios 2933 boot into bios 3200 ) imo the new bios do that for you ....
> i dunno, but i hear good things about the 1700 one but iirc that one is different iirc the 1600 is all AL and the 1700 has a copper base


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What board are you using?
> 
> NM, I see you're on the Crosshair.


CH6 with 1403 BIOS. Strange thing is that my RAM is working correctly now but as soon as i set an overclock in Windows i get 1.5 GHz while BIOS is showing the correct speed.. even under load the CPU doesn't go higher than 1.5 GHz strangely, apparently i am missing something like power saving but i can't find it yet.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Now i am getting somewhere. Only the CPU is left to overclock but what can i expect from the stock cooler?


I'm no expert but can speak to personal experience. I did not win the chip lottery Hequaqua did and have to set Vcore to 1.325 to get a stable 3.8 GHz. I tried running it there with the stock cooler but with my "silent" case which doesn't have stellar airflow I was seeing temps in the 80s with the stock cooler and a CPU package power of 95 watts. I know that's not exactly the same as a chip's rated TDP, but it's pretty close IMO because stock 1600 with its 3.2 GHz and 3.6 boost was showing exactly 65 watts during max load testing in HWINFO. Anyway, I didn't think the Spire was holding up so I swapped it out. I think the Spire is good for about 80 watts TDP, which for my chip was about a 3.6 - 3.65 GHz overclock. It is a surprisingly quiet little cooler at high rpms, so with good airflow and max fans you might be able to pull off more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> iirc the 1600 is all AL and the 1700 has a copper base


1600 Wraith Spire is also copper core. Only difference is the LED ring with the 1700 model.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 3200 MHz ram is already running with BIOS 1403.
> 
> The stock cooler does a good job imo, keeps my CPU at around 40c under full load. Didn't test it for long periods of time yet but as for now i am impressed.
> 
> CH6 with 1403 BIOS. Strange thing is that my RAM is working correctly now but as soon as i set an overclock in Windows i get 1.5 GHz while BIOS is showing the correct speed.. even under load the CPU doesn't go higher than 1.5 GHz strangely, apparently i am missing something like power saving but i can't find it yet.


As soon as you set a manual multiplier on the core, in the bios, it turns off the energy saving features automatically....I got tired of seeing my CPU stuck at 1.5, so I just bumped it to 4.0 for a daily, and called it good.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> CH6 with 1403 BIOS. Strange thing is that my RAM is working correctly now but as soon as i set an overclock in Windows i get 1.5 GHz while BIOS is showing the correct speed.. even under load the CPU doesn't go higher than 1.5 GHz strangely, apparently i am missing something like power saving but i can't find it yet.


This issue seems to repeat across a ton of different boards, recently ran into it on a MSI Gaming Pro Carbon. I bet if you set the cpu voltage to 1.3v it would set whatever overclock you want (although you cant go far at 1.3v). Seems that anything over 1.3v forces the minimum multiplier.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> This issue seems to repeat across a ton of different boards, recently ran into it on a MSI Gaming Pro Carbon. I bet if you set the cpu voltage to 1.3v it would set whatever overclock you want (although you cant go far at 1.3v). Seems that anything over 1.3v forces the minimum multiplier.


yea, for some reason for some boards do this... i had to go to older bios to OC my CPU.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Now i am getting somewhere. Only the CPU is left to overclock but what can i expect from the stock cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no expert but can speak to personal experience. I did not win the chip lottery Hequaqua did and have to set Vcore to 1.325 to get a stable 3.8 GHz. I tried running it there with the stock cooler but with my "silent" case which doesn't have stellar airflow I was seeing temps in the 80s with the stock cooler and a CPU package power of 95 watts. I know that's not exactly the same as a chip's rated TDP, but it's pretty close IMO because stock 1600 with its 3.2 GHz and 3.6 boost was showing exactly 65 watts during max load testing in HWINFO. Anyway, I didn't think the Spire was holding up so I swapped it out. I think the Spire is good for about 80 watts TDP, which for my chip was about a 3.6 - 3.65 GHz overclock. It is a surprisingly quiet little cooler at high rpms, so with good airflow and max fans you might be able to pull off more.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> iirc the 1600 is all AL and the 1700 has a copper base
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1600 Wraith Spire is also copper core. Only difference is the LED ring with the 1700 model.
Click to expand...

Ah, must be the 1400 that comes with a all al cooler


----------



## Zorngodofall

So I finally got my NH-D15 AM4 bracket today and got it installed. Temps are great and pretty much where I want them. However I can't get anything past 4.025GHZ on my 1600X. It's very stable at 1.393, I haven't tested it lower but maybe at 1.385 it would be fine probably. Anything over 4.025 just isn't stable and it's really strange. At 1.4V not even 4.050 is stable, insta crash. 4100 isn't stable at 1.42. Haven't tried 4.075 @ 1.42 but I doubt it would be stable. Seems I came out in the middle of the silicon lottery, but Ryzen chips seem like they have a really really steep voltage curve after 4.025.

Might have to try 4.075 at 1.42. Any ideas on how safe 1.42 is for the longevity of the CPU?

(Also note 'stable' in this case means being able to run handbreak for any length of time without PC crash, it all posts fine, even 4125)


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Ah, must be the 1400 that comes with a all al cooler


Yep, the Wraith Stealth of the 1400 is all Al and is about 40% shorter than the Spire. Still a better offering than stock Intel cooler.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> This issue seems to repeat across a ton of different boards, recently ran into it on a MSI Gaming Pro Carbon. I bet if you set the cpu voltage to 1.3v it would set whatever overclock you want (although you cant go far at 1.3v). Seems that anything over 1.3v forces the minimum multiplier.


You ar right, i just hit the multiplier to 36x and get 3.6 GHz now with the rest at stock.. as soon as i upper the voltage and multiplier it reverts back to 1.5 GHz no matter what i do lol.

Seems like a BIOS glitch or something.


----------



## gupsterg

Are you increasing voltage in VID box of PState page?


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Yep, the Wraith Stealth of the 1400 is all Al and is about 40% shorter than the Spire. Still a better offering than stock Intel cooler.


Better than stock intel cooler - see also: Things that aren't hard, how did youf**k that up and other similar terms

https://valid.x86.fr/7mzskg
Up to 3.7Ghz on my 1600. It seems to want a bit more voltage than the 1.3v bug will let me use to go to 3.8. Also even with the Hyper 212 evo, it gets a bit warm when stress testing it. Just not super happy seeing temps peaking near 70c.
Ah well, got my memory up to 3066 speed, which isn't bad.


----------



## hurricane28

I use core voltage override.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I use core voltage override.


When you were stuck at 1.5GHz how was your OC done?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When you were stuck at 1.5GHz how was your OC done?


Some screens:




Thus far i am really impressed by new system. Its nice and snappy and some annoying things on my previous 990FX board are ironed out which is really need.

Performance is more than double of what my FX 8350 @ 4.8 GHz can ever do..


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah like my Ryzen too, first AMD CPU for me since defecting when Q6600 launched, prior that always AMD







.

That setup is not the issue. What I was hoping to solve is your initial OC setup which was stuck to 1.5GHz, I thought perhaps it was due to incorrect setup of PState 0 for OC'ing.

Anyhow if you wanna do PState 0 OC there is info in my thread OP, that should help, but I'd revert your current OC setup before doing that method. PState 0 OC should result in down volting/clocking at idle/low loads.

F12 key saves UEFI screenie to USB stick.

When in Asus Overclocking Profile > Load/Save to USB > [CTRL+F2] will save all settings as txt on USB, only section of UEFI it doesn't dump in txt is AMD CBS settings.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah like my Ryzen too, first AMD CPU for me since defecting when Q6600 launched, prior that always AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That setup is not the issue. What I was hoping to solve is your initial OC setup which was stuck to 1.5GHz, I thought perhaps it was due to incorrect setup of PState 0 for OC'ing.
> 
> Anyhow if you wanna do PState 0 OC there is info in my thread OP, that should help, but I'd revert your current OC setup before doing that method. PState 0 OC should result in down volting/clocking at idle/low loads.


First i i wasn't sure on getting the 1700 or 1600 but i am glad i got the 1600 as it is the best bang for buck CPU in the whole RYZEN lineup IMO. Maybe in the next batch or RYZEN 2 or 3 i upgrade to an higher one but as for now i am good.

Its a BIOS issue for sure, i am stuck at 3.6 GHz for now which is not too shabby imo. Its really fast and perhaps i can squeeze a little bit more out of my RAM as RYZEN benefits from faster RAM speeds.

I guess i have to wait for a new BIOS that fixes this weird issue but for now i am happy with 3.6 GHz.


----------



## gupsterg

I concur the R5 1600 is stonking price/performance







. Tempted to get one.

I got my R7 1700 for ~£300, flogged the Wraith Spire RGB on a ebay FVF promo, used cheapest shipping, netting it to ~£255. Phenomenal value, no Intel chip IMO as an all round usage case can touch it for price/performance.

Yeah as in the past AMD have stuck to support of socket hoping I get another worthwhile CPU on C6H. Another reason had no qualms spending on it, no way would I buy a Intel board at that price, it would be obsolete very soon. Another reason to dump Intel now IMO.

There's The Stilt's RAM timings in RAM Info section, can give nice boost, case dependent.


----------



## blackRott9

I replaced my FX 6300 @ 4.7 GHz with a 1600; it's quite an upgrade. I got mine from jet for 175usd after the noob discount was applied. I've a new cooler arriving tomorrow. 3.87 1.30v has not been difficult. I've flirted with 3.92 1.32v and I'm not going to truly try it until my new cooler is installed. I've also done some light benching @ 3.95 1.35v. If your CPU is dropping to a low clock and staying there you may want to try an OC with C6 and CnQ disabled. Game boost will set a 1600 to 3.6 and I believe it locks it there. Check your BIOS to see if you've toggled it on.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I concur the R5 1600 is stonking price/performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tempted to get one.
> 
> I got my R7 1700 for ~£300, flogged the Wraith Spire RGB on a ebay FVF promo, used cheapest shipping, netting it to ~£255. Phenomenal value, no Intel chip IMO as an all round usage case can touch it for price/performance.
> 
> Yeah as in the past AMD have stuck to support of socket hoping I get another worthwhile CPU on C6H. Another reason had no qualms spending on it, no way would I buy a Intel board at that price, it would be obsolete very soon. Another reason to dump Intel now IMO.
> 
> There's The Stilt's RAM timings in RAM Info section, can give nice boost, case dependent.


Yes it is and i am very very happy with it so far. Hearing from people, boot times were slow and its not as snappy in Windows as FX etc. etc. but that's not what i see, boot times are on par with my 990FX Sabertooth R3.0 and it feels just as snappy if not snappier. Maybe due to new BIOS everything got faster.

I mounted my 360mm cooler again and temps are no issue anymore, so lets see what this baby can do









4 GHz is what i am aiming at but strangely no matter what i do as soon as i change the voltage CPU is reported as 1.5 GHz while in BIOS it says 3.8 GHz.. everything else is working perfectly so far.


----------



## datspike

Guys stuck with 1.5Ghz issue, have you tried Asus ZenStates? I suspect them to work not only on Asus boards, all you need to do is leave the all cpu frequency and voltage settings on auto, set the LLC to desired level and disable "core performance boost" in AMD CBS settings.
I was stuck with 3.6Ghz because of my mobo POST bug and no i'm running nice [email protected] on my 1600x. It even downclocks well to 1.5GHz on idle with tweaked amd balanced win energy profile


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Thanks for your guys inputs about coolers...
> 
> I think i woulda gone with the Cryorig R1 if it didn't cost so much on amazon.... so it's either gonna be the be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 or Noctua NH-D15 6....
> 
> i'd go with noctua so quickly if it didn't look so ugly, why did they have to pick brown for their fans lol... anyone got any advice about whether noctua's looks really both anyone?
> 
> also, anyone know if either dark rock pro or noctua come with am4 comparability out of the box?
> 
> any cons with painting the fans?


Turn the lighting off. Even a ugly woman looks better in the dark


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When you were stuck at 1.5GHz how was your OC done?
> 
> 
> 
> Some screens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far i am really impressed by new system. Its nice and snappy and some annoying things on my previous 990FX board are ironed out which is really need.
> 
> Performance is more than double of what my FX 8350 @ 4.8 GHz can ever do..
Click to expand...

Have you tried setting the AITuner to manual?


----------



## hurricane28

Yes, nothing works.

this is the best i can get from it as for now:




Not too bad but i want 4 GHz. I had an OC profile on the first BIOS which was an 4 GHz profile but after BIOS update its gone...


----------



## Johan45

@hurricane28
Do you have Ryzen Master installed and have you used it?


----------



## hurricane28

Yes i did but this is what i see:



Can't see anything because everything is blurry.. uninstalled and reinstalled it twice but same result..


----------



## Johan45

After I used RM I had a hard time getting the software to let go of the BIOS. I uninstalled it and had to re-flash the BIOS. Looks like you're stuck and might have to re do windows
I found this from MS it's supposed to help fix registry keys that may be broken, might help you get that uninstalled properly. https://support.microsoft.com/sk-sk/help/17588/fix-problems-that-block-programs-from-being-installed-or-removed
There's also CCleaner which isn't bad for cleaning registry of dead ends. It's a bit bloated but it does work.
I don't think your PC is going to work correctly until that RM is gone


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Ah, must be the 1400 that comes with a all al cooler


R5 1400 seems to have a cooler all to itself. Its about the size of the old/low wattage OEM Intel heatsinks.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> After I used RM I had a hard time getting the software to let go of the BIOS. I uninstalled it and had to re-flash the BIOS. Looks like you're stuck and might have to re do windows
> I found this from MS it's supposed to help fix registry keys that may be broken, might help you get that uninstalled properly. https://support.microsoft.com/sk-sk/help/17588/fix-problems-that-block-programs-from-being-installed-or-removed
> There's also CCleaner which isn't bad for cleaning registry of dead ends. It's a bit bloated but it does work.
> I don't think your PC is going to work correctly until that RM is gone


I don't like to reinstall Windows because its a pain to get everything back.. All those settings and installs, i get a headache thinking about it lol.

I uninstalled ryzen master with your suggestion and i don't install it again as its crappy software.. I am at 3.7 GHz now which is fast enough so i guess i have to wait for new BIOS that allows overclocking my CPU higher than this lol.

Thnx for the link though


----------



## Johan45

You have the CHVI correct? It's not the BIOS limiting you it's something left from RM IMO . I know it's not the BIOS, I've been over 5.2 GHZ on a 1700X and a 1600X with the CHVI.
If it were me I would Clear the CMOS and use the USB BIOS Flashback to re-flash or update the BIOS version. That issue isn't going away on it's own.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't like to reinstall Windows because its a pain to get everything back.. All those settings and installs, i get a headache thinking about it lol.
> 
> I uninstalled ryzen master with your suggestion and i don't install it again as its crappy software.. I am at 3.7 GHz now which is fast enough so i guess i have to wait for new BIOS that allows overclocking my CPU higher than this lol.
> 
> Thnx for the link though


What mobo are you using? I've confirmed the same issue with my mail x370 sli plus and have to use older bus to OC my cpu. They're taking forever to release a aegis 1.0.6.0 or what ever bios, so I'm hoping they're just trying to make sure it's perfected before throwing it out there, and I'm hoping I can get all the goodies with that new bios.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> What mobo are you using? I've confirmed the same issue with my mail x370 sli plus and have to use older bus to OC my cpu. They're taking forever to release a aegis 1.0.6.0 or what ever bios, so I'm hoping they're just trying to make sure it's perfected before throwing it out there, and I'm hoping I can get all the goodies with that new bios.


Asus Crosshair 6. I am using the latest agesa 1.0.0.6.


----------



## hurricane28

This is the best i can squeeze from it for now:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20725553?

I noticed that Cinebench doesn't like ram particularly but 3Dmark does, what a score man! I am so happy with my RYZEN system now


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I've updated a Google Sheets project of mine. Has R7 frequency vs voltage and R5 frequency vs voltage charts and the leader boards from both clubs.
> 
> If someone wants to add it to the OP they are free to do so. Tcoppock, if you want mod privileges just give me a request through Google.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16sYWlg33cw9X5pN09wHqz-rLwmFaxIj5aut3l_HOkyQ/edit?usp=sharing


Thank you so much for this!


----------



## Hequaqua

Has anyone tried the new PCMark 10?

I love to benchmark...so I bought the full version. I ran the extended test across numerous settings. I have about 8 hours into this spreadsheet. Pretty interesting test.

I tested at Stock/3.6/3.7/3.8/3.9ghz. I then tested them again with a OC on the GPU(GTX1060).

Here is a link to the spreadsheet for those interested:

PCMark 10 Extended R5 1600

Source:
Stock: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/pcm10exb/17026/pcm10exb/17017/pcm10exb/17013/pcm10exb/17011/pcm10exb/17008
GPU OC: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/pcm10exb/16953/pcm10exb/17019/pcm10exb/16959/pcm10exb/17001/pcm10exb/17005

Just a couple of notes/observations:

The 1600 is supposed to be 3.2ghz with a turbo of 3.6ghz(one core). I never saw 3.2ghz(3398 was the lowest). When it did turbo, it was more like 3699 on one core.

On stock voltages...well....it is all over the place....here is a screen shot of it after the run. Auto Voltage/Auto LLC mode/Auto Multiplier:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT: Once more thing to note....according to my bios, the microcode is 800111c. From what I've read this is AGESA 1.0.0.4....MSI seems to be way behind. At least on my board. I do have a Beta bios...I had issues with it, so I reverted back. I will flash the beta on there later, and see what microcode it shows.

EDIT II: I went back through and found a error on the Stock run. I've updated the spreadsheet, and source, as well as a new screen shot of HWiNFO64 on the run.
(Note: On the original PCMark only show a max turbo of 3.4ghz, that was incorrect. It should have been 3.7ghz.)


----------



## Mega Man

Msi amd does not change that as they change the code, we have found


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Msi amd does not change that as they change the code, we have found


Ah....good to know...but sucks...lol


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Msi amd does not change that as they change the code, we have found


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Ah....good to know...but sucks...lol


So stay away from MSI boards? Was looking at the pro carbon. Time will tell I guess the earliest possible ryzen time for my is this Black Friday


----------



## Mega Man

No, the agesa is updated the code that tells which choose it is ( aka the naming scheme ) isn't updated

Msi has done really well making new bios with new agesa


----------



## Zioa

This is the best i can squeeze from it for now


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No, the agesa is updated the code that tells which choose it is ( aka the naming scheme ) isn't updated
> 
> Msi has done really well making new bios with new agesa


Do they or any other boards have that new one that allows up to 4000 ram?


----------



## hurricane28

I decided that i don't like RYZEN overclocking... I guess i am going to wait until they come up with an proper BIOS instead of this rubbish... anything above 3.7 GHz doesn't boot and i am presented with 1.5 GHz in Windows regardless the volts. Leave everything on auto and hit multiplier to 37 and all is well lol.

I tried everything but nothing works..


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I decided that i don't like RYZEN overclocking... I guess i am going to wait until they come up with an proper BIOS instead of this rubbish... anything above 3.7 GHz doesn't boot and i am presented with 1.5 GHz in Windows regardless the volts. Leave everything on auto and hit multiplier to 37 and all is well lol.
> 
> I tried everything but nothing works..


Everything except a new Windows. I still think you'r issues lie with the Ryzen master.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I decided that i don't like RYZEN overclocking... I guess i am going to wait until they come up with an proper BIOS instead of this rubbish... anything above 3.7 GHz doesn't boot and i am presented with 1.5 GHz in Windows regardless the volts. Leave everything on auto and hit multiplier to 37 and all is well lol.
> 
> I tried everything but nothing works..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Everything except a new Windows. I still think you'r issues lie with the Ryzen master.


^^^This.....sorry...but Windows does act strange at times. I'm glad a I did a fresh install when I installed the M.2 drive, instead of just cloning. As for Ryzen Master.....I don't care for it at all...Wattman as well. Horrible software. I put it into the same category with the MSI Gaming suite....junk software.

Are you using the Ryzen Power Plan? And do you have HPET enabled(I don't see a setting in the bios for my board. I do know you can enable/disable via a command prompt though)?

I'm not sure about your MB, but on mine there is a setting for Windows 10....I keep it disabled...seems to mess with OC'ing.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> ^^^This.....sorry...but Windows does act strange at times. I'm glad a I did a fresh install when I installed the M.2 drive, instead of just cloning. As for Ryzen Master.....I don't care for it at all...Wattman as well. Horrible software. I put it into the same category with the MSI Gaming suite....junk software.
> 
> Are you using the Ryzen Power Plan? And do you have HPET enabled(I don't see a setting in the bios for my board. I do know you can enable/disable via a command prompt though)?
> 
> I'm not sure about your MB, but on mine there is a setting for Windows 10....I keep it disabled...seems to mess with OC'ing.


Yeah i think i need to reinstall Windows again... I really hate that because of all the optimizations an bloat ware..

I am on maximum performance power plan. I don't know about HPET, will check later. What Windows 10 setting do you mean?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

If it's any consolation, I hate reinstalling Windows as well. Most of the people know do it all the time and don't mind at all. I just hate it.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> If it's any consolation, I hate reinstalling Windows as well. Most of the people know do it all the time and don't mind at all. I just hate it.


My thinking always evolves like this:

"Hey that wasn't so bad. Why do I always cringe at the thought of a full re-install? This will be great! Everything is loading so fast! Well, at least the 3 programs of the dozens I need to reinstall. Better get to work!"

"Oh right, wow, that's a lot of drivers! Still not too bad."

"Haha silly me, I forgot about having to go reinstall the non-driver support files, like my entire Lightroom catalog. Crap, where was I backing them up before? Okay this is starting to take a while."

"What do you mean I need the System's permission to delete this image file? *#*&% okay now it's set by the administrator. Still no? I _am_ the administrator, you dumb piece of.....!"

"Oops, forgot to create a limited access account for the wife. How hard could that be? Better set up her user privileges carefully..."

"Okay all permissions on 100,000+ files have now been updated. Phew! What?? Now my K drive recycle bin is corrupted? ***"

"Do I need to do another full reinstall? ***."

I'm at stage 5 presently.


----------



## MishelLngelo

No problem with reinstalling windows here. I have half a dozen Macrium Reflect backups with clean system and with all main drivers and programs installed, takes less than 15 minutes to have them back on SSD and running full speed.
All 3 OSs, W10, W7 and Linux mint.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No, the agesa is updated the code that tells which choose it is ( aka the naming scheme ) isn't updated
> 
> Msi has done really well making new bios with new agesa
> 
> 
> 
> Do they or any other boards have that new one that allows up to 4000 ram?
Click to expand...

iirc all the 1.7x do if not the 1.73 and 1.74 do


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah i think i need to reinstall Windows again... I really hate that because of all the optimizations an bloat ware..
> 
> I am on maximum performance power plan. I don't know about HPET, will check later. What Windows 10 setting do you mean?


I'll have to look at it next reboot. I can't remember what it says exactly. All I know is it had something that drove me nuts when I first got the board/CPU. I'm not sure about HPET on my rig either. I believe on the Intel system there was a toggle in the bios for it. I think I did some testing with it on/off and didn't really seem to make a difference either way.


----------



## weyburn

So my case, phanteks p400s, apaprently only allows up to 160mm fans, but the cryorig r1 is 168.3mm... i put a 170mm piece of paper in the ram slot (to kind of simulate fan height if it's calculated from the base plate) and my case closes fine without touching the paper.

that being said, do you think I can sitll put it in there? or are the other concerns like the top of the heat pipes releasing heat and heating up the window.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well....another 8+ hours of benchmarking, inputting, double checking....

I ran the PCMark 10 benchmark yesterday with the GTX1060, I decided to run it all over with my RX480. A couple of things to disclose.

PCMark 10
There was a update since I ran it yesterday. I didn't read the release notes to see what had changed.

Drivers
GTX1060 382.53
RX480 17.6.2

Windows Power Plan
Ryzen Balanced

I followed the same procedure I used yesterday. Each test was ran after a restart. The extended test takes about 20-25 mins each time. IKR









Here is the testing with the RX 480:

*PCMark 10 Ryzen 1600 w/AMD RX480 Stock/OC*

Sources:
Stock: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/pcm10exb/17092/pcm10exb/17102/pcm10exb/17107/pcm10exb/17110/pcm10exb/17113
OC: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/pcm10exb/17136/pcm10exb/17131/pcm10exb/17125/pcm10exb/17122/pcm10exb/17141#

After that....I decided to combine the two cards(GTX1060/RX480):

*PCMark 10 Ryzen 1600 GTX1060/RX480 Stock/OC*

Sources:
Stock:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/compare/pcm10exb/17014/pcm10exb/17092/pcm10exb/17017/pcm10exb/17102/pcm10exb/17013/pcm10exb/17107/pcm10exb/17011/pcm10exb/17110/pcm10exb/17008/pcm10exb/17113


OC:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/compare/pcm10exb/16953/pcm10exb/17136/pcm10exb/17019/pcm10exb/17131/pcm10exb/16959/pcm10exb/17125/pcm10exb/17001/pcm10exb/17122/pcm10exb/17005/pcm10exb/17141#



When I get time tomorrow, I'll throw in the GTX1060 and see if those OC scores hold up on the Gaming Portion. It uses Firestrike, and the cards are closer to each other in the stand-alone test. A bit odd. I did run the 3.9ghz with the RX480 to make sure there wasn't a issue. I didn't see anything out of the ordinary though. Of course, Firestrike is DX11 and the nVidia cards do normally score better. This shows a huge disparity though. In defense of the RX480 it does run about 500mhz slower on the core than the GTX1060 when OC'd. The memory doesn't clock as high on the AMD card as well. I mean, it does, but after about 2170 performance seems to fall off. The memory timings need modded, but I'm not going to bother with it....lol

Anyway....there ya go. Two GPU's, 5 different multipliers, and stock/OC testing.....









If anyone finds a error in the data....let me know. I tried to keep it as straight as I could....









Cheers


----------



## cooljaguar

My 1600 has been running stable at 3.7GHz @ 1.25v for a few weeks now, it was my first time overclocking and I'm thrilled with the results!

Now I'm trying to push it further, 3.9ghz is my next goal.
My first attempt was at the same voltage as my current OC just to see what would happen.. instantly black screened on Cinebench, but at least it booted into Windows.
Second attempt was at 1.28v*, it successfully passed multiple runs of Cinebench, then I got roughly two minutes into AIDA64 and the program crashed.. no lock up or black screen just the program itself gave up. I think it's safe to assume I need more voltage, probably going to try 1.3v tomorrow.

* At least that's what I set it to in the BIOS, during stress testing it initially settled on 1.31v, then pushed itself to 1.32v, this was probably a sign that I messed up, haha.


----------



## Mega Man

its official again windows 10 still sucks, now they require a complex pin. i dont want a complex pin. i am at home

i want an easy pin.

can you disable it..... no

why cant i set MY pin at MY home to what I want it. not you microsoft.

on top of that my windows could not restart or shut down my pc.

i reinstalled windows, and it i snow working fine !!! just wanted to let everyone know in case they have similar issues

new install of windows makes this pc awesome, but now it is fighting me for 3200. i think i am forgetting something

first time it fought me ..... ever


----------



## weyburn

Has anyone heard of the CPU cooler Reeven Okeanos? Randomly saw it on some guys review and it was destroying noctua nh d-15.... and its much cheaper.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> its official again windows 10 still sucks, now they require a complex pin. i dont want a complex pin. i am at home
> 
> i want an easy pin.
> 
> can you disable it..... no
> 
> why cant i set MY pin at MY home to what I want it. not you microsoft.
> 
> on top of that my windows could not restart or shut down my pc.
> 
> i reinstalled windows, and it i snow working fine !!! just wanted to let everyone know in case they have similar issues
> 
> new install of windows makes this pc awesome, but now it is fighting me for 3200. i think i am forgetting something
> 
> first time it fought me ..... ever


Ha at the PIN number.....I tried to use the same one as my last install...it told me that was too common....no more common that what I made the new....idiots!

Hope you get it back to 3200....still playing the waiting game on this end.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Has anyone heard of the CPU cooler Reeven Okeanos? Randomly saw it on some guys review and it was destroying noctua nh d-15.... and its much cheaper.


Wow...75.00! Seems a bit high to me for a air cooler....been awhile since I bought one. I have a Lepa LV-12 I bought a few years ago on my son's old i5 out in the shop....can't remember what I paid for it...maybe 45.00.

EDIT: I had two fans on it...btw


----------



## Mega Man

i know right, who are you to tell me what I can do with MY computer. i PAID you, i have never felt more like a moron for having windows 10.

i pay for it. but i cant do what i like. god i feel like i have an apple ....
other weird things

bios shows my at proper speeds ( cpu speed ) when i log into windows...... i am at stock..... ( ocing to 4 ghz ish )


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i know right, who are you to tell me what I can do with MY computer. i PAID you, i have never felt more like a moron for having windows 10.
> 
> i pay for it. but i cant do what i like. god i feel like i have an apple ....


[email protected]


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i know right, who are you to tell me what I can do with MY computer. i PAID you, i have never felt more like a moron for having windows 10.
> 
> i pay for it. but i cant do what i like. god i feel like i have an apple ....
> other weird things
> 
> bios shows my at proper speeds ( cpu speed ) when i log into windows...... i am at stock..... ( ocing to 4 ghz ish )


lol..... sigh


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Ha at the PIN number.....I tried to use the same one as my last install...it told me that was too common....no more common that what I made the new....idiots!
> 
> Hope you get it back to 3200....still playing the waiting game on this end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...75.00! Seems a bit high to me for a air cooler....been awhile since I bought one. I have a Lepa LV-12 I bought a few years ago on my son's old i5 out in the shop....can't remember what I paid for it...maybe 45.00.
> 
> EDIT: I had two fans on it...btw


essentially some air coolers are just as good or better than AIO's. The top of the line ones are closer to 85-100, so on this one video it was doing like 5-7c lower than the next best one and they're more expensive. Also, I never heard of it before, so idk if he's doing something weird with his tests, or he just got lucky, cuz I've never heard of the brand before lol.


----------



## Mega Man

ok fresh install of windows, new bios ( rolled back to 1.73 from 1.74 )
none of my Ocs will take once in windows.....
none. the voltage does but the freq goes back to 100% stock.

i think it is a windows thing ..........

i just dont get this behavior from windows ...... ......


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i know right, who are you to tell me what I can do with MY computer. i PAID you, i have never felt more like a moron for having windows 10.
> 
> i pay for it. but i cant do what i like. *god i feel like i have an apple ....*
> other weird things
> 
> bios shows my at proper speeds ( cpu speed ) when i log into windows...... i am at stock..... ( ocing to 4 ghz ish )


Haha are you serious?

You can do with Windows whatever you want, you only need to know HOW


----------



## gupsterg

@Hequaqua@Mega Man

Dunno about other mobos. On C6H the AGESA version string does get updated. HWiNFO/AIDA64 show it. Then also microcode and SMU FW version is also shown.


----------



## hurricane28

Can someone tell me what the heck is going on here? I get different reports from different programs.. 3.8 GHz in BIOS and WIndows but CPU-Z and HWINFO64 reports 1.5 GHz and when i run cinebench it also reports 1.5 GHz and the score is very low obviously.

What kind of voodoo magic BIOS is this? LOL.

I uninstalled RYZEN master and ALsuite3 with revo uninstalled and there are no resentments left on my C: drive so its definitely not one of these programs that is messing around. Windows also runs fine, its the BIOS. I am forgetting something or this BIOS is bad.


----------



## gupsterg

Besides what already been suggested/tried, perhaps check Power Plan look under "Processor power management" for what you have in each parameter.


----------



## hurricane28

I think its related to C6 and Cool N quiet but i cannot find it in BIOS..

Powerplan is set to RYZEN and everything is set to max performance.


----------



## gupsterg

C6H AFAIK has no C6/CnQ setting. Only one I know related to C-States has been highlighted before in post to you chap







.

Advanced page > AMD CBS > Zen Common Options > Global C-State Control: [Auto/Enabled/Disabled]

As I use a PState 0 OC and want down clocking I set as Enabled.

Besides Johan45, @ressonantia and @Jpmboy have R5 on C6H, perhaps they will chime in.


----------



## hurricane28

Aha, i thought so, no wonder i couldn't fint it lol.

I tried C-state control but it doesn't work either.. What a night mare to overclock this thing, i am starting to mis my FX system which was very very easy to overclock...


----------



## gupsterg

In the event log > System you will see something like this:-

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Processor-Power
Date: 29/06/2017 09:59:21
Event ID: 26
Task Category: (4)
Level: Information
Keywords:
User: SYSTEM
Computer: XPS-R7_1700
Description:
Processor 0 in group 0 exposes the following:

2 idle state(s)
3 performance state(s)
0 throttle state(s)

What do you see?


----------



## hurricane28

I don't see that at all lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha, i thought so, no wonder i couldn't fint it lol.
> 
> I tried C-state control but it doesn't work either.. What a night mare to overclock this thing, i am starting to mis my FX system which was very very easy to overclock...


if you are trying to run dynamic clocks and voltage, sedt bclk 100 and multiplier you want, F10, re-enter bios. use an offset voltage, p-states 1, 2 and 3 to custom (P1 first, F10, then Custom P2 and 3 after re-entering bios), Glo9bal c-states to Enabled. That's how I'm running my 1600x and it works fine. Note the VID in P1 and if your CPU's P1 VID is higher than it needs for the multiplier you are ruinning, you will need to use a negative offset. The P1 VID on my chip/board is 1375mV for 39x100. the chip runs stable at 1.325V so I run a -0,050 offset.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i know right, who are you to tell me what I can do with MY computer. i PAID you, i have never felt more like a moron for having windows 10.
> 
> i pay for it. but i cant do what i like. *god i feel like i have an apple ....*
> other weird things
> 
> bios shows my at proper speeds ( cpu speed ) when i log into windows...... i am at stock..... ( ocing to 4 ghz ish )
> 
> 
> 
> Haha are you serious?
> 
> You can do with Windows whatever you want, you only need to know HOW
Click to expand...

Ok, download the newest update of windows, now try to set up a simple pin. Aka 1111 or 1234.

After that, shut off all telemetry

After that, shut off all advertisements

After that shut off cortana

Want me to keep going?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what the heck is going on here? I get different reports from different programs.. 3.8 GHz in BIOS and WIndows but CPU-Z and HWINFO64 reports 1.5 GHz and when i run cinebench it also reports 1.5 GHz and the score is very low obviously.
> 
> What kind of voodoo magic BIOS is this? LOL.
> 
> I uninstalled RYZEN master and ALsuite3 with revo uninstalled and there are no resentments left on my C: drive so its definitely not one of these programs that is messing around. Windows also runs fine, its the BIOS. I am forgetting something or this BIOS is bad.


If it makes you feel better, I can not get my cpu to oc in windows, but bios reads my oc..... no idea why yet.


----------



## Johan45

This guy fixed those "clock" issues with the latest build of Win10 http://www.overclock.net/t/1624134/official-msi-x370-xpower-gaming-titanium-am4-owners-club/1330#post_26192953

As I've said I've had no issue with clocking an any CHVI BIOS version. https://d1ebmxcfh8bf9c.cloudfront.net/u46363/image_id_1849344.jpg

This seems to be a bit more widespread and not only on one board. There's also a thread stared on ROG forum for this clocking issue.
EDIT: One thing I can say is my WIN10 ISO is the latest version before the "creator". I did find early o I was having some issue which I thought might be OS related so DL the latest Win10


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Ok, download the newest update of windows, now try to set up a simple pin. Aka 1111 or 1234.
> 
> After that, shut off all telemetry
> 
> After that, shut off all advertisements
> 
> After that shut off cortana
> 
> Want me to keep going?
> If it makes you feel better, I can not get my cpu to oc in windows, but bios reads my oc..... no idea why yet.


You mean Windows creators update? I don't get that yet.

It doesn't make me feel better because i had the same issue and was very annoyed by it.. I solved the problem by loading my D.C.O.P. settings and all is well now.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Seems very stable but i have to test more.

What is the max temp and voltage for these chips? Some say 1.45 and others say below 1.4 but below 1.4 i can only get 3.7 GHz and i want 4 GHz.


----------



## Johan45

Personally I wouldn't run over 1.4V for 24/7. No one really knows the long term effects on thei silicon yet. AMD recommends 1.35V but also says 1.45V should be sustainable but will likely reduce the lif of your CPU. What that means is anyone's guess. Does it go from 10 years to 1 or to 9.8 years??? They just say reduced


----------



## hurricane28

Hmm, but than i am only able to get 3.8 GHz maybe.. Isn't it the same as with the FX? If you can cool it you can clock it?

Temps are not a problem, i only get 55 c under full load but is that trustworthy? I mean, when i got 50 c on my FX i could feel the heat from the radiator but with this chip it stays very cool or does the 20 c temp increasement still persist?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hmm, but than i am only able to get 3.8 GHz maybe.. Isn't it the same as with the FX? If you can cool it you can clock it?
> 
> Temps are not a problem, i only get 55 c under full load but is that trustworthy? I mean, when i got 50 c on my FX i could feel the heat from the radiator but with this chip it stays very cool or does the 20 c temp increasement still persist?


I'm just telling you what AMD recommended. IIRC with FX that was 1.55V which pushed most cooling to the limit. Ryzen isn'r cooling limited but Voltage. The requirements rise very quickly after ~ 1.35V the next 0.1V might net you another 100 MHZ and after that it's a waste of time. In the end they're your parts Hurricane. You can decide what voltage You are comfortable with. I gave you my opinion.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm just telling you what AMD recommended. IIRC with FX that was 1.55V which pushed most cooling to the limit. Ryzen isn'r cooling limited but Voltage. The requirements rise very quickly after ~ 1.35V the next 0.1V might net you another 100 MHZ and after that it's a waste of time. In the end they're your parts Hurricane. You can decide what voltage You are comfortable with. I gave you my opinion.


I hear you man, thnx for the info though.

I just like my 4 GHz A LOT because coming from FX to this monster, i mean, there is no comparison really. I like it but not enough to risk damage to it so i might back off the OC a little just in case.

Its also nice that the vrm's can actually handle overclocking which is new to me because on the FX chips overclocking was a nightmare on the vrm's due to the power draw although my Sabertooth R3.0 was the best board i ever used and the vrm's didn't get that hot.

What do you recommend? You have more experience than me with RYZEN, higher CPU clock and lower RAM speed or lower CPU clock and higher RAM speed? I Can get 3466 MHz fairly easy at 3.7 GHz.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Hequaqua@Mega Man
> 
> Dunno about other mobos. On C6H the AGESA version string does get updated. HWiNFO/AIDA64 show it. Then also microcode and SMU FW version is also shown.


I just flashed the Beta bios from MSI for my board. It did update the CPU Microcode.

Bios v1.3 was 800F11/80011C (AGESA 1.0.0.4a)
Bios v1.43 is 800F11/8001126 (AGESA 1.0.0.6)

I believe those are correct from what little I found on the web.

I'm still disappointed with all these memory issues. I flashed the Beta(Yea, I know it's beta).







I then stepped just the memory, from 2133 all the way up to 2800. I did get it to boot into Windows once at 2933 with the default timings. I then restarted and applied my OC([email protected] LLC4). Click, Click, Click, quick Click.....back to 2133 with the [email protected] I may mess with it a little more, or I may just get some Samsung B die ram...and call it a day....lol

What is really eating at me is the slow pace of MSI, at least when it comes to my board. The last "official" bios was released on May 3rd. Going on two months with nothing!


----------



## Johan45

It is a trade off of sorts. The harder you push the mem on Ryzen it raises the Core voltage requirements. I wouls likely back down even to 3750 if the voltage is reasonable and work on tuning the ram. There are some good guides for that in the CHVI thread. Pretty sure @gupsterg has the stilts timing linked in his sig or from his essentials thread. Probably also better to stay in the 3200-3333 range with the memory seems like the sweet spot.


----------



## andydabeast

If I was buying ryzen around now, with a sale I could get 16gb

3200mhz for $100-$120
3400mhz for $150-$160
3600mhz for $170

Looking at future updates that will allow these speeds on all boards would an extra $60 be worth 3600 over 3200? There doesn't seem to be many videos with benchmarks at 3400 or 3600 right now.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> If I was buying ryzen around now, with a sale I could get 16gb
> 
> 3200mhz for $100-$120
> 3400mhz for $150-$160
> 3600mhz for $170
> 
> Looking at future updates that will allow these speeds on all boards would an extra $60 be worth 3600 over 3200? There doesn't seem to be many videos with benchmarks at 3400 or 3600 right now.


It doesn't matter what platform you have the Samsung "B" based sticks are always going to perform better and they are the ones that are $50-$60 more than similar sticks. So yes spending the extra on ram is going to be worth it in the end.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It doesn't matter what platform you have the Samsung "B" based sticks are always going to perform better and they are the ones that are $50-$60 more than similar sticks. So yes spending the extra on ram is going to be worth it in the end.


I was looking just at G-Skill because I heard good things about those and Ryzen and they have some with black heatspreaders. Are they samsung B-die?

Thanks


----------



## Hequaqua

I wished I had done a little more research before buying my Corsair sticks....









I should have known better really. Nothing against Corsair....my old rig had 4*4gb DDR3-1600, and it ran fine. I sold it and picked up some Kingston HyperX Predator 1866, and it would OC to 2400. The most I could ever get out of the Corsair was 1866.

Anyone want to purchase my Corsair kit?









Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 Desktop Memory Kit - Black (CMK16GX4M2B3200C16)

I think a lot of it is this MB though(MSI X370 Krait). It's not a "popular" board, so it seems the updates are slower than some of the other boards from MSI.

Here was the reason I bought it though:


----------



## Vellinious

It's been kinda rough to get memory to run higher than 3200 / 14....I did manage to get 3616 / 14 to run stable, but I had to bump the voltage up to 1.4, and memory boot voltage up to 1.43v to get it done. Was too much voltage for me to feel comfortable running it for a daily clock, though....so I bumped it back down to 3200 at stock voltage.

It showed some improvement in Realbench, but didn't do much of anything for Cinebench. /shrug


----------



## gupsterg

@Johan45

I'd concur that 3200MHz/3333MHz is my preferred performance/voltage setup. Been battling again today to get 3466MHz tight setup, has eluded me in past attempts, I can do ~3500MHz loose.

Some of the voltages I'm pumping seem insane to gain tight 3466MHz stable, compared to what I can run say 3333MHz tight high stability. The performance gains if I get 3466MHz tight for say real world usage are very low, too non existent IMO.

Some info is in OP of my thread Is RAM MHz king courtesy of The Stilt, gotta add Chew* SuperPi where he has shown as he sacrificed timings for higher RAM clock he gained nothing.

I setup The Stilt's 3333MHz Fast timings when he posted them, I needed 1.375V VDIMM instead of 1.35V. After that plain cruising, stability tests I did :-

- ~6hrs+ repeat testing of HCI Memtest = 0 errors.
- ~3hrs+ repeat testing of GSAT = 0 errors.
- IBT AVX custom 13312MB plenty of loops off and on to see if rig going low to high to low load again bomb, 0 issues.
- Y-Cruncher
- Gaming no issues.
- [email protected] done over 24hrs+ no issues.

Yeah RAM info section of my thread has The Stilts 3200MHz Safe/Fast. 3333MHz Safe/Fast and 3466MHz timings.

A post in the C6H thread has some data on my RAM comparing where I kept timings same, but as MEMCLK increased it has lowered ns.



@Hequaqua

I wouldn't worry about being on beta, even official is beta! LOL

@Vellinious

You may find the bump on boot voltage vs runtime is red herring. There are so many settings that impact boot on Ryzen it's bewildering. Suggestion from Elmor/[email protected] and again today The Stilt is match them.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It doesn't matter what platform you have the Samsung "B" based sticks are always going to perform better and they are the ones that are $50-$60 more than similar sticks. So yes spending the extra on ram is going to be worth it in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking just at G-Skill because I heard good things about those and Ryzen and they have some with black heatspreaders. Are they samsung B-die?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Anything with 3200CL14 or 3600 and higher is almost guaranteed to be Samsung "B". As I mentioned earlier price is a give away as well. If it's cheap ( unless a good sale) it isn't likely samsung. Samsung is in short supply that's part of the reason for thr high pricing.


----------



## Hequaqua

@gupsterg

IKR!









EDIT: Well after messing around for the last 30 mins. I've given up on the "beta" bios. The highest I could get the memory was 2800.







A couple of other things I noticed as well. It raised my SoC voltage from 1.050 to 1.156. I'm not sure why really. I guess MSI is just throwing voltage at everything...lol

Anyway....flashed back to v1.3 applied my saved OC...booted right into Windows. That was another issue with the beta....I couldn't use any of my saved bios'. I have about 4 of them....the ones I used for the benchmarks over the last few days.

Oh well....back to the waiting game.....this is just MY opinion....it's not really if I would/wouldn't gain anything from higher memory...it's the fact that is doesn't run at the rated speed(Yes I know 3200 is OC'd). I would wager that if I threw this ram in a Intel board it would run at the "sold(aka rated)" speed. I guess I should be happy...it's actually 2133mhz ram, but I'm not....lol


----------



## hurricane28

That physics score!









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20762859?

My FX couldn't even touch that score even if you would clock it to 10 GHz lol.


----------



## Xaltar

Ryzen is insane, especially the 1600 and 1600x for the money









Here is my rather sad score, my GPU is garbage but the physics score









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12853321


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1) Ok, download the newest update of windows, now try to set up a simple pin. Aka 1111 or 1234.
> 
> 2) After that, shut off all telemetry
> 
> 2) After that, shut off all advertisements
> 
> 2) After that shut off cortana
> 
> Want me to keep going?
> If it makes you feel better, I can not get my cpu to oc in windows, but bios reads my oc..... no idea why yet.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Windows creators update? I don't get that yet.
> 
> It doesn't make me feel better because i had the same issue and was very annoyed by it.. I solved the problem by loading my D.C.O.P. settings and all is well now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems very stable but i have to test more.
> 
> What is the max temp and voltage for these chips? Some say 1.45 and others say below 1.4 but below 1.4 i can only get 3.7 GHz and i want 4 GHz.
Click to expand...

added numbers to my quote
1 - is new as of this week. stupid
2- all 2s are old ( most of them are from release, some after.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This guy fixed those "clock" issues with the latest build of Win10 http://www.overclock.net/t/1624134/official-msi-x370-xpower-gaming-titanium-am4-owners-club/1330#post_26192953
> 
> As I've said I've had no issue with clocking an any CHVI BIOS version. https://d1ebmxcfh8bf9c.cloudfront.net/u46363/image_id_1849344.jpg
> 
> This seems to be a bit more widespread and not only on one board. There's also a thread stared on ROG forum for this clocking issue.
> EDIT: One thing I can say is my WIN10 ISO is the latest version before the "creator". I did find early o I was having some issue which I thought might be OS related so DL the latest Win10


thanks so much ill test now

edit i dont see anything to try /cry


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That physics score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20762859?
> 
> My FX couldn't even touch that score even if you would clock it to 10 GHz lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Ryzen is insane, especially the 1600 and 1600x for the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my rather sad score, my GPU is garbage but the physics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12853321


I think is the first time I've ran it at 4.0.....

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20767578


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaltar*
> 
> Ryzen is insane, especially the 1600 and 1600x for the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my rather sad score, my GPU is garbage but the physics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12853321


That's right on par with a 5820k....for a lot less money. Pretty awesome.


----------



## gupsterg

You R5 owners are making me







.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12947222/fs/12999924/fs/12997856/fs/12853321

IMO damn nice score on 6C/12T 







.


----------



## Hequaqua

Here is another one......this is with my GTX1060 OC with 4.0ghz on the 1600. I compared it with the RX480 score:

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13000165/fs/12999924

EDIT: That is with the newest driver from nVidia that was just released today.

I think the core speed on the GTX1060 was 2126 Max...think it settled down to like 2088 or so.


----------



## Vellinious

I have noticed that my graphics scores have fallen off a little since switching over to Ryzen.....not entirely sure if it's the CPU, or just summer that's doing it....time will tell.

Ran this the other day testing the CPU overclock settings.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12967247


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I have noticed that my graphics scores have fallen off a little since switching over to Ryzen.....not entirely sure if it's the CPU, or just summer that's doing it....time will tell.
> 
> Ran this the other day testing the CPU overclock settings.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12967247


Score looks good for a 4c really.....I'm sure some of it might be the slight disadvantage of the IPC compared to Intel in single core. Memory latency might also play a role. The latency has gotten better, but in my personal experience, it's still high compared to Intel platforms atm.

I will say, that Ryzen has made a difference in how a lot of people look/buy hardware. I mean, both sides will always have a loyal following, but I think Ryzen caught Intel off guard a bit. The new chips(X299 platform) seemed to be rushed, and from little I've read are having some issues, just as Ryzen has/had. Bang for buck though really seems to be in AMD's court atm. Competition is good for us.

What is nice....is that we can upgrade to newer CPU's without having to replace the whole platform...something that drove my nuts about upgrading on the Intel side....seems like every new chip, needed a new socket. Milking at it's best if you ask me....lol

FYI, these comments aren't directed at you personally Vellinious...although, I'm sure you know me well enough to know that.


----------



## hurricane28

Seems that i wasn't quite stable at 4 GHz after all.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13002488/fs/12997856#

I have higher physics at 3.825 GHz than on 4 GHz.

If i could only get to 4 GHz using PState overclocking.. It seems that i can't get it higher than 3.825 GHz.


----------



## Robenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Seems that i wasn't quite stable at 4 GHz after all.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13002488/fs/12997856#
> 
> I have higher physics at 3.825 GHz than on 4 GHz.
> 
> If i could only get to 4 GHz using PState overclocking.. It seems that i can't get it higher than 3.825 GHz.


I'm in the same boat. Can't for the life of me get 4ghz stable. Settled for 3.850ghz at 1.312

But here is my bench at 4ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20050394?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Seems that i wasn't quite stable at 4 GHz after all.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13002488/fs/12997856#
> 
> I have higher physics at 3.825 GHz than on 4 GHz.
> 
> If i could only get to 4 GHz using PState overclocking.. It seems that i can't get it higher than 3.825 GHz.


What did you do to fix the speed issue? I saw you mention DOCP but that was it?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> What did you do to fix the speed issue? I saw you mention DOCP but that was it?


Yeah but not quite yet solved though.

This 1403 BIOS is very obnoxious and has several serious issues when overclocking.

I tried with DOCP and i could clock up to 4 GHz but wasn't really stable. After that i couldn't boot anything higher than 3.7 GHz no matter the volts..

I had some great help from The Stilt and i used PStates to overclock but that has its issues as well, voltages can't be changed in PStates so i have to leave the voltage in auto which is utterly useless because i can't even maintain 3.8 GHz stable...

So i stopped the madness and backed off to 3.7 GHz again and i guess i have to wait until they release an PROPER BIOS that actually works instead of this rubbish..


----------



## Johan45

I'm not cetain it's a BIOS thing, this is happening on more than just the CHVI MSI and Asock so far I have read about.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I'm not cetain it's a BIOS thing, this is happening on more than just the CHVI MSI and Asock so far I have read about.


That and more is happening with my Asus Prime x370 pro and BIOS versions 0801, 0803 and 0805. DOCP and RAM just don't want to work together any more. MB is going to RMA Monday as there is another problem, lights on MB stopped working altogether and ever since than I have problems with RAM settings. Can't see hows that connected but it's happening. BIOS can't go earlier than 0801, it just doesn't recognize it.


----------



## hurricane28

Okay, well is it a RYZEN thing than? And is there a way to solve this trough an agesa update or something? I miss the simplicity when overclocking on my FX chip..

I also have cold boot issues now and then, i hope they solve these issues pretty soon because its very annoying.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay, well is it a RYZEN thing than? And is there a way to solve this trough an agesa update or something? I miss the simplicity when overclocking on my FX chip..
> 
> I also have cold boot issues now and then, i hope they solve these issues pretty soon because its very annoying.


More like a BIOS "thing", eventually, probably, maybe AGESA too, It's up to 1.0.0.6a and it's still very shaky and doesn't pick XMP profiles like it should. When DOCP doesn't jive with XMP/SPD profiles than problems are inevitable.
On my Asus MB there are 3 DOCP settings, 3000 (sets RAM to 2933) and 2666 (sets RAM to 2066) but nether works


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what the heck is going on here? I get different reports from different programs.. 3.8 GHz in BIOS and WIndows but CPU-Z and HWINFO64 reports 1.5 GHz and when i run cinebench it also reports 1.5 GHz and the score is very low obviously.
> 
> What kind of voodoo magic BIOS is this? LOL.
> 
> I uninstalled RYZEN master and ALsuite3 with revo uninstalled and there are no resentments left on my C: drive so its definitely not one of these programs that is messing around. Windows also runs fine, its the BIOS. I am forgetting something or this BIOS is bad.


Not sure if you've already fixed this but try using offset voltages instead of manual. That fixed the weird locked multiplier on my 1600X. Also if you're P-State OC-ing don't change the VID of P-State 0.


----------



## xzamples

To the users with R5 1600 CPUs, how do you like it in gaming? I'm planning to build a rig for my friend and I'd like to know your experience with it, he has a GTX 1070 GPU to use with it.


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm pretty happy with the performance of the 1600 in gaming.

It's a overall well rounded CPU. Some games run a little slower, some a little faster, or on par with my old [email protected] I think the biggest plus for all of the Ryzen CPU's is that the next gen or possible two will run on the same platform. To me that's a big plus. Tired of Intel's socket change every time they release a new uarch. I love the fact that I can throw in a R5/R7 or Zen+ and won't have to buy everything else to upgrade.

The only "real" issue is the voltage scaling.....once you hit 3.8-3.850 the amount of voltage to get more outweighs the performance gains. Still, in gaming....no issues for me. I would be hard pressed to tell the difference between my [email protected], and the R5 [email protected] with the same GPU's I have now(GTX1060/RX480). The price/perf ratio is great in my opinion. This is my first AMD CPU since the old Duron days....and the only thing I would change would be my selection of MB/Ram.

I don't think he would be disappointed with a 1070 match with the R5 1600, especially once you consider the price/perf.


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the performance of the 1600 in gaming.
> 
> It's a overall well rounded CPU. Some games run a little slower, some a little faster, or on par with my old [email protected] I think the biggest plus for all of the Ryzen CPU's is that the next gen or possible two will run on the same platform. To me that's a big plus. Tired of Intel's socket change every time they release a new uarch. I love the fact that I can throw in a R5/R7 or Zen+ and won't have to buy everything else to upgrade.
> 
> The only "real" issue is the voltage scaling.....once you hit 3.8-3.850 the amount of voltage to get more outweighs the performance gains. Still, in gaming....no issues for me. I would be hard pressed to tell the difference between my [email protected], and the R5 [email protected] with the same GPU's I have now(GTX1060/RX480). The price/perf ratio is great in my opinion. This is my first AMD CPU since the old Duron days....and the only thing I would change would be my selection of MB/Ram.
> 
> I don't think he would be disappointed with a 1070 match with the R5 1600, especially once you consider the price/perf.


thanks for the info, he won't be overclocking at all


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> thanks for the info, he won't be overclocking at all


Hmmmm....interesting....









I can only speak for myself. The stock speeds for the 1600 are 3.2 with a turbo of 3.6(one core). TBH, I've never seen 3.2 on it. It's always at 3.4 with a turbo of 3.6. I've really never gamed with it at stock. Knowing that, he might be better with the 1600X(higher base/turbo clocks).

EDIT: This is unrelated to the above post.

The newest version of Adia64 5.92.4300 now shows the AGESA code for the bios that you are using:


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the performance of the 1600 in gaming.
> 
> It's a overall well rounded CPU. Some games run a little slower, some a little faster, or on par with my old [email protected] I think the biggest plus for all of the Ryzen CPU's is that the next gen or possible two will run on the same platform. To me that's a big plus. Tired of Intel's socket change every time they release a new uarch. I love the fact that I can throw in a R5/R7 or Zen+ and won't have to buy everything else to upgrade.
> 
> The only "real" issue is the voltage scaling.....once you hit 3.8-3.850 the amount of voltage to get more outweighs the performance gains. Still, in gaming....no issues for me. I would be hard pressed to tell the difference between my [email protected], and the R5 [email protected] with the same GPU's I have now(GTX1060/RX480). The price/perf ratio is great in my opinion. This is my first AMD CPU since the old Duron days....and the only thing I would change would be my selection of MB/Ram.
> 
> I don't think he would be disappointed with a 1070 match with the R5 1600, especially once you consider the price/perf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info, he won't be overclocking at all
Click to expand...

I agree with Hequaqua then the 1600X with decent cooling runs 3.7 all cores and 4.1 turbo probably a better fit and it's not that much more.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The newest version of Adia64 5.92.4300 now shows the AGESA code for the bios that you are using:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Been like that for a few past betas now, latest beta has some fixes as well.

Version: 5.92.4306 beta (Jun 27, 2017)

Release notes:

Hardware Monitoring / new items: GPU PerfCap Reason
Hardware Monitoring / new items: M.2 #1, M.2 #2, M.2 #3 temperatures
Hardware Monitoring / new items: CPU Ring, VCCIN voltages
improved Windows product type detection (LTSB)
sensor support for Nuvoton NCT6796D
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus H110I-CM-AA
motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Prime Z270-AR
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7A79
motherboard specific sensor info for MSI X299 Series
*improved motherboard specific sensor info for Asus AM4 Series*
monitor information / improved vendor and model name detection
fixed: SensorPanel / Hide SensorPanel in System Tray icon right-click menu
fixed: SPD SMBus support for Intel Skylake-X


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Been like that for a few past betas now, latest beta has some fixes as well.
> 
> Version: 5.92.4306 beta (Jun 27, 2017)
> 
> Release notes:
> 
> Hardware Monitoring / new items: GPU PerfCap Reason
> Hardware Monitoring / new items: M.2 #1, M.2 #2, M.2 #3 temperatures
> Hardware Monitoring / new items: CPU Ring, VCCIN voltages
> improved Windows product type detection (LTSB)
> sensor support for Nuvoton NCT6796D
> motherboard specific sensor info for Asus H110I-CM-AA
> motherboard specific sensor info for Asus Prime Z270-AR
> motherboard specific sensor info for MSI MS-7A79
> motherboard specific sensor info for MSI X299 Series
> *improved motherboard specific sensor info for Asus AM4 Series*
> monitor information / improved vendor and model name detection
> fixed: SensorPanel / Hide SensorPanel in System Tray icon right-click menu
> fixed: SPD SMBus support for Intel Skylake-X


Thanks....I didn't pay that close attention. I don't really use Adia64 except for the memory test and the benchmark mainly...never went through all the info really.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







. I check regularly all sites/apps. Everything is beta on Ryzen














.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> IKR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Well after messing around for the last 30 mins. I've given up on the "beta" bios. The highest I could get the memory was 2800.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of other things I noticed as well. It raised my SoC voltage from 1.050 to 1.156. I'm not sure why really. I guess MSI is just throwing voltage at everything...lol
> 
> Anyway....flashed back to v1.3 applied my saved OC...booted right into Windows. That was another issue with the beta....I couldn't use any of my saved bios'. I have about 4 of them....the ones I used for the benchmarks over the last few days.
> 
> Oh well....back to the waiting game.....this is just MY opinion....it's not really if I would/wouldn't gain anything from higher memory...it's the fact that is doesn't run at the rated speed(Yes I know 3200 is OC'd). I would wager that if I threw this ram in a Intel board it would run at the "sold(aka rated)" speed. I guess I should be happy...it's actually 2133mhz ram, but I'm not....lol


SOC I never allow board to do what it want.

For example UEFI defaults 3x R7 1700 show ~0.900V +/- 25mV depending on CPU sample. Most need ~0.975V for 3200MHz RAM, board on [Auto] will go upto ~1.1V IIRC.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I check regularly all sites/apps. Everything is beta on Ryzen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> SOC I never allow board to do what it want.
> 
> For example UEFI defaults 3x R7 1700 show ~0.900V +/- 25mV depending on CPU sample. Most need ~0.975V for 3200MHz RAM, board on [Auto] will go upto ~1.1V IIRC.


Thanks.....I normally just left it auto until I saw it on that last bios. I've read where it's "safe" up to around 1.2v. I believe I have it set at 1.050 now that I've paid more attention to it. I will go back and look to see what it was before I installed the M.2 SSD. I know it went up a bit after I installed it with Auto selected. I may lower and see what happens. I don't think it help/hurt anything at 1.050v with the ram at 2933.

EDIT: Looks like it was set to maybe .950v


----------



## gupsterg

No problem







.

I reckon each board is setting differing voltages for [Auto] when x settings is changed and perhaps other voltages as well. A lot of OC guides always suggest don't use [Auto] and from what I have seen on my other rigs and this, it defo apply.

I'm at 1.05V for 3333MHz tight setup on F4-3200C14D-16GTZ. 1V will pass hours and hours of HCI Memtest / GSAT, when I fire something like IBT AVX custom 13312MB at rig, it needs 1.05V or fail.

So some test may show you need more SOC than another, just like other voltages.

Another needs 1.075V, a member in the C6H OC thread is driving 4x 8GB (2 sets of same kit as me) at 1.05V @ 3466MHz.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I reckon each board is setting differing voltages for [Auto] when x settings is changed and perhaps other voltages as well. A lot of OC guides always suggest don't use [Auto] and from what I have seen on my other rigs and this, it defo apply.
> 
> I'm at 1.05V for 3333MHz tight setup on F4-3200C14D-16GTZ. 1V will pass hours and hours of HCI Memtest / GSAT, when I fire something like IBT AVX custom 13312MB at rig, it needs 1.05V or fail.
> 
> So some test may show you need more SOC than another, just like other voltages.


Yep...I think since I installed the M.2 and with the memory at the 2933(14-16-16-32) I ran memory stability test.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/360#post_26171617

I want to say I got the link from you...somewhere....lol

EDIT: Look at the SoC Max on the HCI test...that had to be a clitch...3.050v!


----------



## hurricane28

Great, now everything works perfectly at 3.825 GHz and 3466 MHz RAM, my water cooling pump makes terrible noises..

Took it out of the case and discovered that there was a whole lot of air inside so i shook it a little an topped it off. Let it run for several hours without hearing the pump at all, shook it some more to be sure there is no air left and there was none. Installed it and after an hour it starting to make these grinding noises again...I repeated this proces for 3 times now in order to get rid of the air but its impossible.. People tol me not to buy ALphacool but i wouldn't listen.. I've had it with water cooling, i going to contact my retail store about this and that i've had it with this cooler and hopefully hey will help me, what a piece of junk..


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Great, now everything works perfectly at 3.825 GHz and 3466 MHz RAM, my water cooling pump makes terrible noises..
> 
> Took it out of the case and discovered that there was a whole lot of air inside so i shook it a little an topped it off. Let it run for several hours without hearing the pump at all, shook it some more to be sure there is no air left and there was none. Installed it and after an hour it starting to make these grinding noises again...I repeated this proces for 3 times now in order to get rid of the air but its impossible.. People tol me not to buy ALphacool but i wouldn't listen.. I've had it with water cooling, i going to contact my retail store about this and that i've had it with this cooler and hopefully hey will help me, what a piece of junk..


Man, you are having a rough go at it....bummer. I hope you get it straightened out.


----------



## hurricane28

lol yeah, now my system is working pretty good i have my cooler that is acting up.. its impossible to completely fill the loop because of the pump reservoir combo layout.. Its a very annoyingly rattling sound that is louder than my fans. I think the pump is broken or something..


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol yeah, now my system is working pretty good i have my cooler that is acting up.. its impossible to completely fill the loop because of the pump reservoir combo layout.. Its a very annoyingly rattling sound that is louder than my fans. I think the pump is broken or something..


It's always something!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yep...I think since I installed the M.2 and with the memory at the 2933(14-16-16-32) I ran memory stability test.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread/360#post_26171617
> 
> I want to say I got the link from you...somewhere....lol
> 
> EDIT: Look at the SoC Max on the HCI test...that had to be a clitch...3.050v!


Yeah glitch.

When I came in this thread and pointed out HWiNFO lacks support for a board and contact Mumak, link and he sorted it out, contact him and he will look into







.

There were plenty issues like that on C6H, I kept giving him debug info and it's pretty good now







. I run it a lot, at times days.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah glitch.
> 
> When I came in this thread and pointed out HWiNFO lacks support for a board and contact Mumak, link and he sorted it out, contact him and he will look into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> There were plenty issues like that on C6H, I kept giving him debug info and it's pretty good now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I run it a lot, at times days.


That was a older version....He updated the monitoring for the MSI boards. He's really good about getting things sorted out. TBH, I never noticed that until today when I posted that link.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It's always something!


Not always though, sometimes you have bad luck. There is an old saying: "when it rains it pours" but after that there is sunshine









No kidding aside, everything works exceptionally well. I am still amazed by the performance of my 1600. Stock cooler is also amazing. Not to mention the power draw compared to my FX chip, it consumes less than half of that of the FX with more than double the performance, simply staggering.

It would even be better if they sort these BIOS issues out ASAP. I have cold boot issues as well now, when i shut down the system and boot it up again, it turns on and quickly turns off again than it turns on and going through all these post codes and starts. Sometimes it shuts down 2 times before i get a proper boot lol.

For the rest, money well spend IMO


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> That was a older version....He updated the monitoring for the MSI boards. He's really good about getting things sorted out. TBH, I never noticed that until today when I posted that link.










.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Not always though, sometimes you have bad luck. There is an old saying: "when it rains it pours" but after that there is sunshine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding aside, everything works exceptionally well. I am still amazed by the performance of my 1600. Stock cooler is also amazing. Not to mention the power draw compared to my FX chip, it consumes less than half of that of the FX with more than double the performance, simply staggering.
> 
> It would even be better if they sort these BIOS issues out ASAP. I have cold boot issues as well now, when i shut down the system and boot it up again, it turns on and quickly turns off again than it turns on and going through all these post codes and starts. Sometimes it shuts down 2 times before i get a proper boot lol.
> 
> For the rest, money well spend IMO


I get the cold boot issue from time to time. I believe it's memory related....at least on my system. They've made big improvements, and as time goes by it will get better. I put in a ticket to MSI about my slow boot times and the memory issues, as well as still being on the old code 1.0.04a. The first response was, for lack of a better word, incoherent.

My message:
Quote:


> When is MSI going to get the bios for this board straightened out? RAM won't run above 2933....boot times are horrible! We haven't had a update since May. AMD has released AGEIS 1.0.0.6 already!


MSI's response:
Quote:


> dear customer this info is unverified and we have no pin point on it. please revisit the site for the latest bios versions as released https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-KRAIT-GAMING.html#support_download


I had to laugh at the unverified part....I guess they don't read anything on the web, nor their own forums....lmao

I'm like you though....I happy with everything overall...just some small issues that need addressed.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I get the cold boot issue from time to time. I believe it's memory related....at least on my system. They've made big improvements, and as time goes by it will get better. I put in a ticket to MSI about my slow boot times and the memory issues, as well as still being on the old code 1.0.04a. The first response was, for lack of a better word, incoherent.
> 
> My message:
> MSI's response:
> I had to laugh at the unverified part....I guess they don't read anything on the web, nor their own forums....lmao
> 
> I'm like you though....I happy with everything overall...just some small issues that need addressed.


Yeah, i don't know what is causing my cold boot issues, i am running 3466 MHz RAM though, maybe that can cause issues during boot. I don't really care about boot times as long as it doesn't take minutes i am fine.

Sadly a lot of company's are like this.. I was a member at MSI forum once but i left because the forum moderators are very rude at times for no reason at all. I had a simple question about my GPU and they gave me all kinds of bad advice and when i called them out it got even worse so i left the that forum and stick witch overclock.net since this is the best forum for any advice.

I am very very happy too, i hope they fix your BIOS soon man, there is really a nice improvement with higher memory speeds with ryzen.


----------



## gupsterg

"cold boot" has plagued Ryzen IMO.

3 types that members associate with "cold boot" from what I've seen.

i) PSU has active power, powering on from shutdown = memory train fail
ii) PSU has inactive power, apply power, powering on from shutdown = memory train fail
iii) then low temps circa below ~20°C from Elmor's OC guide can make CPU not like high RAM MHz = memory training fail

Case (i) I have rare but intermittent issue on 3200MHz+.
Case (ii) used to be EPIC fail on 2666MHz+ pre UEFI 9943/AGESA 1.0.0.6 on C6H, now a lot better to non existent.
Case (iii) I don't get as never seem below ~20°C in my room, yeah I have digital thermometer for better logging of rig conditions







.

I believe as AGESA improve, which includes IMC FW updates, it should get better (hopefully







) .


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I agree with Hequaqua then the 1600X with decent cooling runs 3.7 all cores and 4.1 turbo probably a better fit and it's not that much more.


he doesn't have the extra bucks to spend on an after market cooler, and i'm not sure if the 1600x comes with a stock one but if it does i'll recommend it to him


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I agree with Hequaqua then the 1600X with decent cooling runs 3.7 all cores and 4.1 turbo probably a better fit and it's not that much more.
> 
> 
> 
> he doesn't have the extra bucks to spend on an after market cooler, and i'm not sure if the 1600x comes with a stock one but if it does i'll recommend it to him
Click to expand...

No it doesn't but it'll work at stock with a hyper 212. Overall IMO it would be worth it and your buddy will have a better experience


----------



## Hequaqua

^^^^^This since he's not going/wanting to OC.


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> he doesn't have the extra bucks to spend on an after market cooler, and i'm not sure if the 1600x comes with a stock one but if it does i'll recommend it to him


1600 has a stock cooler, 1600x doesn't. You can push the 1600 to boost clock of 3.6GHz on all cores with the stock cooler.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> he doesn't have the extra bucks to spend on an after market cooler, and i'm not sure if the 1600x comes with a stock one but if it does i'll recommend it to him
> 
> 
> 
> 1600 has a stock cooler, 1600x doesn't. You can push the 1600 to boost clock of 3.6GHz on all cores with the stock cooler.
Click to expand...

BUT they're not going to OC the CPU, so 1600X makes more sense for gaming or even drop to the 1500X. You're gonna want the higher default speed if OC isn't in the cards


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> BUT they're not going to OC the CPU, so 1600X makes more sense for gaming or even drop to the 1500X. You're gonna want the higher default speed if OC isn't in the cards


+1,







.


----------



## NFL

How much voltage is too much for the Wraith Spire to handle? And how much of an OC might that get me?


----------



## Vellinious

Is it just me, or does overclocking Ryzen leave you with an empty place in your soul? Granted, I came from a platform with an absolute boatload of possibilities. Maybe it's just been too long since I've been in the regular consumer market, but......ugh......


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> 1600 has a stock cooler, 1600x doesn't. You can push the 1600 to boost clock of 3.6GHz on all cores with the stock cooler.


I used a stock cooler from my FX 6350 on 1600X for couple of weeks while AM4 kit for CM Nepton 140XL didn't arrive and at stock frequencies it was quite sufficient. It clips right on AM4 holder. As people were changing them en masse there is tons of them floating around and could be had for few bucks. I have 3 or 4 still left unused in original boxes..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Is it just me, or does overclocking Ryzen leave you with an empty place in your soul? Granted, I came from a platform with an absolute boatload of possibilities. Maybe it's just been too long since I've been in the regular consumer market, but......ugh......


lol, its not that i don't have any options in BIOS but some are not stable which makes it difficult to OC.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Is it just me, or does overclocking Ryzen leave you with an empty place in your soul? Granted, I came from a platform with an absolute boatload of possibilities. Maybe it's just been too long since I've been in the regular consumer market, but......ugh......


It hasn't got a great deal of OC headroom, but I do think some perspective needs to used as well.

For example at stock my R7 1700 all core boost is 3.2GHz, so an OC of 3.8GHz is ~+19%. Which isn't too shabby IMO, especially taking price/performance into context. I got my R7 1700 for ~£300, flogged the Wraith Spire LED, netting it to ~£255.

Real tempted to try a R5 after reading some of the posts here







.


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Is it just me, or does overclocking Ryzen leave you with an empty place in your soul? Granted, I came from a platform with an absolute boatload of possibilities. Maybe it's just been too long since I've been in the regular consumer market, but......ugh......


Heh, I was not leaved with empty soul at all.
My mobo (strix b350) has a bug with its offset voltage regulation, I was not able to overclock with my configuration of cooling at all.
Found out that ZenStates do work on my board, got [email protected] with my 1600X and probably will do 4Ghz with better cooling later.
Buying a Le Grand Macho next week


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> It hasn't got a great deal of OC headroom, but I do think some perspective needs to used as well.
> 
> For example at stock my R7 1700 all core boost is 3.2GHz, so an OC of 3.8GHz is ~+19%. Which isn't too shabby IMO, especially taking price/performance into context. I got my R7 1700 for ~£300, flogged the Wraith Spire LED, netting it to ~£255.
> 
> Real tempted to try a R5 after reading some of the posts here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Actually, the 1700 is listed with a 3.0 base and 3.7 turbo boost, so yeah....3.8 really isn't anything to write home about. /shrug
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol, its not that i don't have any options in BIOS but some are not stable which makes it difficult to OC.


Agreed, but I'm just not sure how much more there is there, regardless. I've managed to get 4140 with memory at 3616 14/14/14/34, which is awesome on the memory side, but to get 4140 stable I had to use 1.46v with a metric butt ton of LLC...and various other stuff. lol
For the platform, that's pretty substantial, but....eh. There's just no excitement to it....I mean to say, "it's less than fulfilling".

I'm going to keep this setup for a daily driver, but for overclocking fun, I'm moving back to the Intel CPUs. Hopefully the next release will offer more, and not be such a fun sucking experience.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Actually, the 1700 is listed with a 3.0 base and 3.7 turbo boost, so yeah....3.8 really isn't anything to write home about. /shrug


3.7GHz is XFR, XFR is max 1 or 2 cores, usually for me 1, on X370 is 3.75GHz.

Perhaps this will help explain.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







For example, for the 1800X SKU the clock configuration is following:

- 3.6GHz all core frequency (MACF)
- 3.7GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC)
- 4.0GHz single core frequency (MSCF)
- 4.1GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC)

For example, for the 1700X SKU the clock configuration is following:

- 3.4GHz all core frequency (MACF)
- 3.5GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC)
- 3.8GHz single core frequency (MSCF)
- 3.9GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC).

For example, for the 1700 SKU the clock configuration is following:

- 3.0GHz all core frequency (MACF)
- 3.2GHz maximum all core XFR ceiling (ACXFRC)
- 3.7GHz single core frequency (MSCF)
- 3.75GHz maximum single core XFR ceiling (SCXFRC)



When OC we do all cores OC, so I went from 3.2GHz to 3.8GHz, as said before







.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Actually, the 1700 is listed with a 3.0 base and 3.7 turbo boost, so yeah....3.8 really isn't anything to write home about. /shrug
> Agreed, but I'm just not sure how much more there is there, regardless. I've managed to get 4140 with memory at 3616 14/14/14/34, which is awesome on the memory side, but to get 4140 stable I had to use 1.46v with a metric butt ton of LLC...and various other stuff. lol
> For the platform, that's pretty substantial, but....eh. There's just no excitement to it....I mean to say, "it's less than fulfilling".
> 
> I'm going to keep this setup for a daily driver, but for overclocking fun, I'm moving back to the Intel CPUs. Hopefully the next release will offer more, and not be such a fun sucking experience.


That is quite impressive man, mind share some results and perhaps BIOS screens? I can get 4 GHz stable at 3466 MHz memory but it takes 1.4+ volts which is too much for 24/7 usage imo and i don't want to damage my CPU as i am using my system almost 24/7.

Agreed on the OC side though, i had more fun overclocking my FX than this to be honest even though the performance wasn't even close to what i am having now. That being said, my GPU also likes the extra oomph from the CPU and PCIe, games run much smoother to which i though it was my GPU that hold me back but it was my CPU all along i discovered now.

They need to iron some minor fixes out and all is well.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is quite impressive man, mind share some results and perhaps BIOS screens? I can get 4 GHz stable at 3466 MHz memory but it takes 1.4+ volts which is too much for 24/7 usage imo and i don't want to damage my CPU as i am using my system almost 24/7.
> 
> Agreed on the OC side though, i had more fun overclocking my FX than this to be honest even though the performance wasn't even close to what i am having now. That being said, my GPU also likes the extra oomph from the CPU and PCIe, games run much smoother to which i though it was my GPU that hold me back but it was my CPU all along i discovered now.
> 
> They need to iron some minor fixes out and all is well.


I can't break 1000 points on Cinebench R15. Closest I got was 972, and that was at 4100 straight up with 3200 14/14/14/34 stock settings.

I found that if I'm trying to overclock the ram, if I bump the boot voltage up to 1.43v, it helped a LOT.

I'm headed out of town for the holiday weekend, but I'll try to remember to get some bios screenies when I get back. I will say, that with all the LLC, the core voltage ended up over 1.5v...and by stable, I mean benchmark stable. If I tried to run a stability test on it, I can't imagine it'd last longer than 15 mins or so.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I can't break 1000 points on Cinebench R15. Closest I got was 972, and that was at 4100 straight up with 3200 14/14/14/34 stock settings.
> 
> I found that if I'm trying to overclock the ram, if I bump the boot voltage up to 1.43v, it helped a LOT.
> 
> I'm headed out of town for the holiday weekend, but I'll try to remember to get some bios screenies when I get back. I will say, that with all the LLC, the core voltage ended up over 1.5v...and by stable, I mean benchmark stable. If I tried to run a stability test on it, I can't imagine it'd last longer than 15 mins or so.


Ah i see you are using the 1500x instead of 1600. I can break the 13K fairly easy. I can do that on 3.8 GHz with 3200 MHz 14-14-14-34 ram.

I haven't tried 3600 MHz ram though, i don't think it will make a big of a difference either so i leave it at 3200, tried 3466 MHz but 3200 feels a rad snappier in Windows and is the sweet spot imo for my setup.
Have a nice weekeind man and i am looking forward to your BIOS screens


----------



## hurricane28

New high score:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13016899


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> New high score:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13016899
> 
> Got a nice physics boost from 3200 to 3600 MHz ram.


Seems within swing of error margin when comparing with one of your past runs.

Left 3.825GHz / 3466MHz, right 3.875GHz / 3600MHz.


----------



## hurricane28

Well when i disabled EC support in HWINFO64 i got much higher physics on both 3466 and 3600 MHz ram. I did a couple of runs and scores seem very consistent.


----------



## gupsterg

OK







.

I don't do bench runs with monitoring running in the background.


----------



## KarathKasun

Anyone else have memory OC's that are stable (IE will pass 5-10x memtest passes, 12+ hours of multi task stress testing, etc) that are unstable after a few days of operation?

I can run fairly tight timings at 2400 or loose timings at 2933, but I eventually have non-stop browser crashes or audio corruption after ~72hrs of up-time. I have to loosen timings by another notch once I pass stress testing to be stable for more than ~48 hrs.

I think it may have something to do with PCI-E or the way that NV drivers access memory for DMA as it is almost always the GPU crashing the browser (driver reset) and audio corruption happens on the GPU DP audio output first.


----------



## Tcoppock

Leaderboard Update

My best overall and best physics score. Still on ddr4 2400


----------



## warpuck

So with a ASUS B350 prime plus and 1600 stock cooler (BIOS 805). 3.7Ghz seems to be the happy spot. It is paired with a OC'd R9 285(1050Mhz). Flare 2400 dos not like to be to pushed to 2600 with that board. Tried increasing the memory to 1.35 volts, increasing SOC also. Still did not work.
Waiting on Noctua to have a AM4 kit for a C14 swim across the Atlantic. Hope that makes a difference. 2 downdraft fans should help cooling VRMs and drop the the CPU temperature 20C?

If I can get to 3.9Ghz I will be happy. Do see a DDR 4 3200 memory purchase coming in the future.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Anyone else have memory OC's that are stable (IE will pass 5-10x memtest passes, 12+ hours of multi task stress testing, etc) that are unstable after a few days of operation?
> 
> I can run fairly tight timings at 2400 or loose timings at 2933, but I eventually have non-stop browser crashes or audio corruption after ~72hrs of up-time. I have to loosen timings by another notch once I pass stress testing to be stable for more than ~48 hrs.
> 
> I think it may have something to do with PCI-E or the way that NV drivers access memory for DMA as it is almost always the GPU crashing the browser (driver reset) and audio corruption happens on the GPU DP audio output first.


I've been suffering from the same driver crashes ever since I set this system up with the Hynix memory. I can't say for sure that's the problem but I have been slowly as time permits ruling different things out. Currently on a fresh install of Win10 and ram at 2666 on auto timings and it still happens. Everytime I think I have it and been working well. It'll start up again. This really has me chasing my tail. I have the 1600X, CHVI and Team delta 3000 CL16-18


----------



## Johan45

I've been having some issues while running this ram at 3200 even though it says it's stable in more than one test so I decided to drop the speed and tighten it a bit. The ram is Team Delta 3000 CL 16. I mostly use this PC for gaming, writing and watching TV so I did a couple of game benchmarks and Cinebench R15 it seems to be the only bench that suffered with the lower ram speed.
Just thought I'd share my results here. This is with a 980 STRIX and both game are fully maxed on quality at 1080p

Ram at 3200 CL 16



Ram at 2666 CL 14


----------



## TheRazerMD

Here's a modest overclock on my 1600.

Ryzen 1600 @3.7GHz
Gigabyte AX370 Gaming 5
G.Skill 16GB 3200MHz (2x8)

Rest of the PC if interested: https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/ecffg2010/saved/sRXt6h


----------



## weyburn

anyone know when to expect new GPU's from AMD? I'm thinking about selling my 1070 and upgrading to a 1080, but if AMD is releasing a new GPU that'll rival the 1080 at a decent price I'd rather just wait for that if it's somewhat soon...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> anyone know when to expect new GPU's from AMD? I'm thinking about selling my 1070 and upgrading to a 1080, but if AMD is releasing a new GPU that'll rival the 1080 at a decent price I'd rather just wait for that if it's somewhat soon...


Vega is supposedly about 4 weeks out, but no one knows how many are going to be available. With the mining craze, it might be tough to get, if at all.

From what I've read....it looks like performance might be anywhere from 1080 to 1080ti, not costs yet though.


----------



## ZippyO

I've got my 1600 to get to 3,85ghz with 1,3375v .
Even if I go up to 1,35v it will not go any higher than that. Seems like I did not really win the silicon-lottery, but whatever, it's fine. I do not really want to push the voltage over 1,35v for daily use, so....


----------



## allikat

https://valid.x86.fr/kebf41
3.7 on mine.
Still auto volts because manual voltage bug. But it seems stable enough.
And with a pair of 2200 rpm EK Varders in push/pull on the Hyper 212 evo, it's cool enough too.


----------



## andrews2547

Is the only difference between the 1600X and 1600 the base/turbo clocks and XFR (which I don't care about)?

Because there is quite a large price difference between the two, and an even higher price difference if I have to buy a cooler as well.


----------



## gupsterg

Yes.


----------



## andrews2547

Thanks.


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Is the only difference between the 1600X and 1600 the base/turbo clocks and XFR (which I don't care about)?
> 
> Because there is quite a large price difference between the two, and an even higher price difference if I have to buy a cooler as well.


Kinda? It's rumoured the X series chips are better binned silicon. As would befit their higher stock and boost clocks. All Ryzen chips have XFR, what the X series chips have, is an expanded XFR range, they'll go further automatically than a standard chip.
1600 has a stock cooler, 1600X doesn't.
As always, YMMV.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> Kinda? It's rumoured the X series chips are better binned silicon. As would befit their higher stock and boost clocks. All Ryzen chips have XFR, what the X series chips have, is an expanded XFR range, they'll go further automatically than a standard chip.
> 1600 has a stock cooler, 1600X doesn't.
> As always, YMMV.


I took 1600X just because it is highest binned but I already had a good AiO cooler . Same reason I used FX 6350 over 6300 and FX 8350 over 8300. Either one could be coaxed to run at (almost)same frequency bu '50s vere much easier to do, run cooler and with less voltage. It was worth the price difference just as those FXs were.


----------



## jopy

a small sample of 1600x being the better binned chips.
look at all these suicide squad being able to push their chip over 4.3.
majority of the top 10 are 1600x.

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_master_your_ryzen_2017_r5


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Is the only difference between the 1600X and 1600 the base/turbo clocks and XFR (which I don't care about)?
> 
> Because there is quite a large price difference between the two, and an even higher price difference if I have to buy a cooler as well.


you can get a 1600x for 228 on amazon atm. and the 1600 for 210... for the extra $20 if you don't plan on using the stock cooler, might as well.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> you can get a 1600x for 228 on amazon atm. and the 1600 for 210... for the extra $20 if you don't plan on using the stock cooler, might as well.


The cheapest 1600x I could find was £225, the cheapest 1600 (with cooler) was £185. I don't plan on overclocking passed 1600x base clocks anyway so the stock cooler is more than good enough for me.

The cooler I'm using now doesn't support AM4.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The cheapest 1600x I could find was £225, the cheapest 1600 (with cooler) was £185. I don't plan on overclocking passed 1600x base clocks anyway so the stock cooler is more than good enough for me.
> 
> The cooler I'm using now doesn't support AM4.


yea if you're in europe, better off going with the non-x.


----------



## hurricane28

There is no reason to buy the 1600x. The 1600 come with a very good stock cooler and IF you want to overclock its certainly possible. The X variant doesn't come with stock cooler and is more expensive and its still on the silicon gods if you won the lottery or not. The 1600 is a no brainer imo.


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> There is no reason to buy the 1600x. The 1600 come with a very good stock cooler and IF you want to overclock its certainly possible. The X variant doesn't come with stock cooler and is more expensive and its still on the silicon gods if you won the lottery or not. The 1600 is a no brainer imo.


1500X does come with stock cooler.


----------



## hurricane28

Yes but 1600 is better, its a different beter bin.


----------



## Johan45

It also has 4 more threads the binning just isn't the same at all they're looking for different characteristics


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah i see you are using the 1500x instead of 1600. I can break the 13K fairly easy. I can do that on 3.8 GHz with 3200 MHz 14-14-14-34 ram.
> 
> I haven't tried 3600 MHz ram though, i don't think it will make a big of a difference either so i leave it at 3200, tried 3466 MHz but 3200 feels a rad snappier in Windows and is the sweet spot imo for my setup.
> Have a nice weekeind man and i am looking forward to your BIOS screens


Here's everything that matters. This was RB243 stable for over an hour. Benches well, but not something I'd use for a daily clock. Voltages are a touch high for that.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Here's everything that matters. This was RB243 stable for over an hour. Benches well, but not something I'd use for a daily clock. Voltages are a touch high for that.


Ah, thnx bud









I am a little reluctant to push so much voltage though my CPU to be honest.

I am at 3.875 Ghz with 3600 MHz RAM and its rock stable. I only get low AIDA64 cash mem scores, due to latency i guess.


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

Checks to improve AIDA64 bench result:-

i) Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings > tRDRD_Sc = 1

ii) As you have 1 dimm per channel, single rank kit use:-

BankGroupSwap: Disabled
BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled

Found in Advanced > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > Memory Mapping


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> Checks to improve AIDA64 bench result:-
> 
> i) Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings > tRDRD_Sc = 1
> 
> ii) As you have 1 dimm per channel, single rank kit use:-
> 
> BankGroupSwap: Disabled
> BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled
> 
> Found in Advanced > AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > Memory Mapping


Thnx man, i wil check


----------



## hurricane28

Are you on a different BIOS? Because i don't see the: Extreme Tweaker > DRAM Timings > tRDRD_Sc = 1 setting anywhere.

this is my Aida64 score:


----------



## gupsterg

Scroll down the timings, where you see ProcODT it's 4th setting above it.

Yours is defo not 1, AIDA64 shows that from bench result.


----------



## hurricane28

Yes, now this is more like it:



Still the copy is little slow compared to the other results, would you agree?


----------



## gupsterg

Yep now right







.

Your sacrificing tight timings/lower latency for MHz, see in my thread *Is RAM MHz king?*.

Here's 3.8GHz / SOC: 1.05V / 3333MHz tight VDIMM 1.375V.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah i see you are using the 1500x instead of 1600. I can break the 13K fairly easy. I can do that on 3.8 GHz with 3200 MHz 14-14-14-34 ram.
> 
> I haven't tried 3600 MHz ram though, i don't think it will make a big of a difference either so i leave it at 3200, tried 3466 MHz but 3200 feels a rad snappier in Windows and is the sweet spot imo for my setup.
> Have a nice weekeind man and i am looking forward to your BIOS screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's everything that matters. This was RB243 stable for over an hour. Benches well, but not something I'd use for a daily clock. Voltages are a touch high for that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Here's everything that matters. This was RB243 stable for over an hour. Benches well, but not something I'd use for a daily clock. Voltages are a touch high for that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, thnx bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little reluctant to push so much voltage though my CPU to be honest.
> 
> I am at 3.875 Ghz with 3600 MHz RAM and its rock stable. I only get low AIDA64 cash mem scores, due to latency i guess.
Click to expand...

you both may want to look into this magic thing called "spoiler" it helps people on mobile !~

in other news for msi x370 titanium new official bios .... 1.7 bios is out

Direct download

finally have time to oc a bit. chip looks like i can get 4ghz ! possibly 4.1 @~ 1.4 on air. will be switching to monoblock soon, figured i should start testing air first XD ( tried on my 212 - which is also new. could do 1.4 @ 4ghz @~ 80 ish core- now trying d15s with high speed fans ) atm 4ghz 3200 ( not optimized timings- yet ) stable with IBTAVX still testing. soon to test prime then i will encode for a long time !


----------



## Johan45

I see your speed problem is fixed. What was it in the end?


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you both may want to look into this magic thing called "spoiler" it helps people on mobile !~
> 
> in other news for msi x370 titanium new official bios .... 1.7 bios is out
> 
> Direct download
> 
> finally have time to oc a bit. chip looks like i can get 4ghz ! possibly 4.1 @~ 1.4 on air. will be switching to monoblock soon, figured i should start testing air first XD ( tried on my 212 - which is also new. could do 1.4 @ 4ghz @~ 80 ish core- now trying d15s with high speed fans ) atm 4ghz 3200 ( not optimized timings- yet ) stable with IBTAVX still testing. soon to test prime then i will encode for a long time !






Yeah, sorry bout that, this better?


----------



## Mega Man

thanks hurr
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I see your speed problem is fixed. What was it in the end?


i think bios. 1.73 and 1.74 both had it,

1.7 did not. flashed both multiple times. blamed microsoft many times too ......

the good news ( not tuned memory just xmpc for now ) i am looking to be ibtavx stable ( 10 runs ) 4ghz 3200 ( will tune memory later ) ( ie i passed it ) running prime now - currently 15 minutes in- probably will run for a few hours. ( ~ 6-12 maybe 24, depending ) then ill blast it with some encoding heavy duty like ~~!!


----------



## Johan45

That's the same thing I saw with 1.74 but it only did that if it failed training and wouldn't go back to "normal" unless I dropped the multi rebooted and then reset it to where I wanted


----------



## Mega Man

it would not work at all for me. i reset to default i reflashed.... nothing .... meh beta is a beta !


----------



## Johan45

That it is.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yep now right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Your sacrificing tight timings/lower latency for MHz, see in my thread *Is RAM MHz king?*.
> 
> Here's 3.8GHz / SOC: 1.05V / 3333MHz tight VDIMM 1.375V.


Yeah, its okay now. Its still a synthetic benchmark so it doesn't really translate in to real world performance anyway.

My new 24/7 setup btw:



I am little scared about the vcore though, isn't this too high? I know i can push CPU more at lower RAM speed but i think this is pretty sweet.

Here are more of my settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Vellinious

Ya know what's odd.....my CPU-Z reads my memory like this, no matter what settings I use in the bios. I've tried new versions, older versions....it never changes. This is at 3434 14 14 14 34.


----------



## hurricane28

That's strange indeed, did you try D.O.C.P. profile?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's strange indeed, did you try D.O.C.P. profile?


That's what I'm using, plus some bclk

That vcore should be fine, man. I wouldn't go over 1.45v, depending on cooling, for any kind of daily clock. I keep mine at 1.43v or less for normal use.


----------



## hurricane28

Hm, strange man.

My ALphacool cooler pump was making such a terrible noise that i decided to uninstall it and mount the stock cooler again...

Now i am at 3.7 GHz again with 3600 MHz RAM...

Only thing i changed was FID to 148 which makes 3.7 GHz and left voltage on auto.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well speaking of memory.....

I just flashed the "newest" beta bios from the MSI forum for my board. A few issues I've ran into right off...

1) Bios 1.43 used AGESA code 1.0.0.6
2) Latest bios 1.44 uses AGESA code 1.0.0.4c









3) I can't boot into windows with the memory at 2933 with the tighter timings I was using before(14-16-16-32) It will boot at 2C-16-18-18-36.
4) It also won't boot unless I use command rate 2(was command rate 1 before)

5) Boot times compare to other AMD/Intel systems still sucks....in fact...slower than bios 1.3("Official" bios from the MSI site)
6) Both XMP profiles are the same settings/timings(16-18-18-36) neither work...still

7) Restarts shut the computer completely off, even though no changes are made in Windows or the bios.

I've tried increasing the SoC, tried it Auto, raised the DRAM voltage, also tried Auto.....getting a bit fed up with the board and MSI. I guess I should be thankful that I can use the older bios and at least know what it will and will not do. This is getting tiresome though.

Why would they release a beta bios, that rolled backed the AGESA code? Makes me wonder what is going on with MSI, at least with my particular board.









EDIT: I do have access to a lot more timings/setting in this bios. I'm not sure if changes need to be made in there. I will make some screenshots and see if anyone has suggestions.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well speaking of memory.....
> 
> I just flashed the "newest" beta bios from the MSI forum for my board. A few issues I've ran into right off...
> 
> 1) Bios 1.43 used AEGIS code 1.0.0.6
> 2) Latest bios 1.44 uses AEGIS code 1.0.0.4c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) I can't boot into windows with the memory at 2933 with the tighter timings I was using before(14-16-16-32) It will boot at 2C-16-18-18-36.
> 4) It also won't boot unless I use command rate 2(was command rate 1 before)
> 
> 5) Boot times compare to other AMD/Intel systems still sucks....in fact...slower than bios 1.3("Official" bios from the MSI site)
> 6) Both XMP profiles are the same settings/timings(16-18-18-36) neither work...still
> 
> 7) Restarts shut the computer completely off, even though no changes are made in Windows or the bios.
> 
> I've tried increasing the SoC, tried it Auto, raised the DRAM voltage, also tried Auto.....getting a bit fed up with the board and MSI. I guess I should be thankful that I can use the older bios and at least know what it will and will not do. This is getting tiresome though.
> 
> Why would they release a beta bios, that rolled backed the AEGIS code? Makes me wonder what is going on with MSI, at least with my particular board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I do have access to a lot more timings/setting in this bios. I'm not sure if changes need to be made in there. I will make some screenshots and see if anyone has suggestions.


I'm about done with this platform....the problems are just too many. I have a 1600X on the way from silicon lottery. I'll play with that for a while, but....I've got an X99 board sitting here begging for a processor. I'll probably just set that back up again, and use this for an HTPC or something.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well speaking of memory.....
> 
> I just flashed the "newest" beta bios from the MSI forum for my board. A few issues I've ran into right off...
> 
> 1) Bios 1.43 used AEGIS code 1.0.0.6
> 2) Latest bios 1.44 uses AEGIS code 1.0.0.4c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) I can't boot into windows with the memory at 2933 with the tighter timings I was using before(14-16-16-32) It will boot at 2C-16-18-18-36.
> 4) It also won't boot unless I use command rate 2(was command rate 1 before)
> 
> 5) Boot times compare to other AMD/Intel systems still sucks....in fact...slower than bios 1.3("Official" bios from the MSI site)
> 6) Both XMP profiles are the same settings/timings(16-18-18-36) neither work...still
> 
> 7) Restarts shut the computer completely off, even though no changes are made in Windows or the bios.
> 
> I've tried increasing the SoC, tried it Auto, raised the DRAM voltage, also tried Auto.....getting a bit fed up with the board and MSI. I guess I should be thankful that I can use the older bios and at least know what it will and will not do. This is getting tiresome though.
> 
> Why would they release a beta bios, that rolled backed the AEGIS code? Makes me wonder what is going on with MSI, at least with my particular board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I do have access to a lot more timings/setting in this bios. I'm not sure if changes need to be made in there. I will make some screenshots and see if anyone has suggestions.


What board you got? I got the x370 sli plus and waiting forever for the new bios...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm about done with this platform....the problems are just too many. I have a 1600X on the way from silicon lottery. I'll play with that for a while, but....I've got an X99 board sitting here begging for a processor. I'll probably just set that back up again, and use this for an HTPC or something.


If you got extra cash to waste on Intel ryzen isn't worth the hassle ATM, but if you aren't trying to squeeze every last drop out of it then it runs like a dream and is cheap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm about done with this platform....the problems are just too many. I have a 1600X on the way from silicon lottery. I'll play with that for a while, but....I've got an X99 board sitting here begging for a processor. I'll probably just set that back up again, and use this for an HTPC or something.


What board you got? I'm waiting for the bios updates for my x370 sli plus








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well speaking of memory.....
> 
> I just flashed the "newest" beta bios from the MSI forum for my board. A few issues I've ran into right off...
> 
> 1) Bios 1.43 used AEGIS code 1.0.0.6
> 2) Latest bios 1.44 uses AEGIS code 1.0.0.4c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) I can't boot into windows with the memory at 2933 with the tighter timings I was using before(14-16-16-32) It will boot at 2C-16-18-18-36.
> 4) It also won't boot unless I use command rate 2(was command rate 1 before)
> 
> 5) Boot times compare to other AMD/Intel systems still sucks....in fact...slower than bios 1.3("Official" bios from the MSI site)
> 6) Both XMP profiles are the same settings/timings(16-18-18-36) neither work...still
> 
> 7) Restarts shut the computer completely off, even though no changes are made in Windows or the bios.
> 
> I've tried increasing the SoC, tried it Auto, raised the DRAM voltage, also tried Auto.....getting a bit fed up with the board and MSI. I guess I should be thankful that I can use the older bios and at least know what it will and will not do. This is getting tiresome though.
> 
> Why would they release a beta bios, that rolled backed the AEGIS code? Makes me wonder what is going on with MSI, at least with my particular board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I do have access to a lot more timings/setting in this bios. I'm not sure if changes need to be made in there. I will make some screenshots and see if anyone has suggestions.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm about done with this platform....the problems are just too many. I have a 1600X on the way from silicon lottery. I'll play with that for a while, but....I've got an X99 board sitting here begging for a processor. I'll probably just set that back up again, and use this for an HTPC or something.


If you got money to waste, then the hassle with ryzen ain't worth it ATM, I'd wait till ryzen+, but if you don't have tons of extra cash, ryzen is worth it completely. It's slowly getting updated over time and competing better and better. Just can't expect to squeeze every last drop right away. For me it's such an amazing cpu it's totally worth the hassle.


----------



## Hequaqua

I have the Krait X370 Gaming

Here are a few screen shots...

Command Rate 1(old Bios 1.3 w/tighter timings) Command Rate 2(Beta 1.44 w/timings I can actually boot into) Memory test Adia64:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Bios Memory Timing/Settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Memory, slow boots are the only issues I've had with everything. Yea, Zen doesn't OC as well as the Intel parts....that aside....I fairly happy though.


----------



## KarathKasun

Found the beta BIOS for the MSI B350M Gaming Pro, now have access to seemingly all memory timings (4X-5X what is available on the current production version). Haven't had time to dig into them yet, will post up results when I can get time to evaluate them in depth.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Found the beta BIOS for the MSI B350M Gaming Pro, now have access to seemingly all memory timings (4X-5X what is available on the current production version). Haven't had time to dig into them yet, will post up results when I can get time to evaluate them in depth.


Do they look like what I posted?









EDIT: Also there is a new voltage listed in mine. After the SoC, it used to be DRAM voltage, now I have CLDO_VDDP. It's at auto, but doesn't show any reading. I think it may have something to with memory though. I haven't researched it yet.

EDIT II: Just found this:

Voltage for the DDR4 PHY on the SoC. Somewhat counterintuitively, lowering VDDP can often be more beneficial for stability than raising CLDO_VDDP. Advanced overclockers should also know that altering CLDO_VDDP can move or resolve memory holes. Small changes to VDDP can have a big effect, and VDDP cannot not be set to a value greater than VDIMM-0.1V (not to exceed 1.05V). A cold reboot is required if you alter this voltage.

Sidenote: pre-1.0.0.6 BIOSes may also have an entry labeled "VDDP" that alters the external voltage level sent to the CPU VDDP pins. This is not the same parameter as CLDO_VDDP in AGESA 1.0.0.6.

Source: https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram


----------



## Mega Man

fyi it will probably read as 1.0.0.4a but it is 1.0.0.6


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> fyi it will probably read as 1.0.0.4a but it is 1.0.0.6


I think you are correct. I just flashed 1.43.....it shows the micro code is the same at 1.44(8001126). Which is different from the 1.3 bios.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________

I am able to boot at 2933 with the tighter timings(14-16-16-32), but it won't change the Command Rate. I've changed it 4 times...still shows 2T. Read/Write/Copy/Latency are still slower than 1T though(Adia64).


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> What board you got? I got the x370 sli plus and waiting forever for the new bios...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you got extra cash to waste on Intel ryzen isn't worth the hassle ATM, but if you aren't trying to squeeze every last drop out of it then it runs like a dream and is cheap.
> What board you got? I'm waiting for the bios updates for my x370 sli plus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you got money to waste, then the hassle with ryzen ain't worth it ATM, I'd wait till ryzen+, but if you don't have tons of extra cash, ryzen is worth it completely. It's slowly getting updated over time and competing better and better. Just can't expect to squeeze every last drop right away. For me it's such an amazing cpu it's totally worth the hassle.


Crosshair

I have money to spend on performance.....price to performance ratio means exactly 0.

Maybe Ryzen2 will be better.....they better, or they're never going to win share in the enthusiast market.


----------



## Hequaqua

^^^True, but I think AMD realizes where the $$ is in the market. They know the enthusiast is a small percentage of the overall market.

With that said.....a lot of people look at all of AMD's products as budget.

I expected some growing pains on this platform, and thus far, a lot of them have been addressed. There is still a ways to go with it. As it matures, it will get better. As for the CPU's themselves, the uArch/process is limiting the OC'ing across all of Zen. At least with Zen+, it's just a matter of dropping in a new chip.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Maybe Ryzen2 will be better.....they better, or they're never going to win share in the enthusiast market.


What alternate reality do you exist in? AMD is already making inroads in the enthusiast pc market. They have gained some much needed market share not to mention the mindshare. Do you ever look at any of the top review sites on YouTube that have 500,000 to a million subscribers? Many of them are recommending AMD cpu's over Intel counterparts.


----------



## hurricane28

O come on guys, its not that bad.

Have a little more patience.. I am running 3600 MHz RAM and can run 4 GHz CPU if i get my new cooler..

My only downside is that i am on stock cooler again because my water cooler pump crapped out...


----------



## chrisjames61

Hurricane, you have to update your sig rig!


----------



## Tcoppock

I updated my bios to 1.43 b350 gaming pro carbon, it says it is 1.0.0.4 but is actually 1.0.0.6. I have many more options and can oc my ram to 3000 before was only able to get 2400.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> What alternate reality do you exist in? AMD is already making inroads in the enthusiast pc market. They have gained some much needed market share not to mention the mindshare. Do you ever look at any of the top review sites on YouTube that have 500,000 to a million subscribers? Many of them are recommending AMD cpu's over Intel counterparts.


I concur.

I am really happy with my AMD setup so far. As a matter a fact, a friend of mine who is pro Intel actually sold his Intel setup in order to get RYZEN setup. Does says a lot IMO.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> I updated my bios to 1.43 b350 gaming pro carbon, it says it is 1.0.0.4 but is actually 1.0.0.6. I have many more options and can oc my ram to 3000 before was only able to get 2400.


My ram was running at 2400. It was stuff I had in an Intel rig. Now it's purring along at 3200.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I concur.
> 
> I am really happy with my AMD setup so far. As a matter a fact, a friend of mine who is pro Intel actually sold his Intel setup in order to get RYZEN setup. Does says a lot IMO.


I was surprised you got a Ryzen rig seeing as you haven't had that 3rd Generation Sabertooth very long. I am really happy with my Ryzen rig. As soon as the apu's come out I am going to put the apu in the board I currently have a move up to a top of the line board with my R5 1600. I am glad that you like your Ryzen rig and it is cool your friend is going AMD!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Hurricane, you have to update your sig rig!


Yes, i did, thnx for bringing that up








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Hurricane, you have to update your sig rig!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I was surprised you got a Ryzen rig seeing as you haven't had that 3rd Generation Sabertooth very long. I am really happy with my Ryzen rig. As soon as the apu's come out I am going to put the apu in the board I currently have a move up to a top of the line board with my R5 1600. I am glad that you like your Ryzen rig and it is cool your friend is going AMD!


I didn't expect it either so soon to be honest lol. I wasn't sure if would buy the 1600 or 1700 or should wait for the newer batch but i went for the 1600 with the best motherboard i could find so if there are newer CPU's i can easily upgrade without having to buy a new motherboard.

I am very very happy with the performance compared to my 8350 especially in gaming. I got weird FPS in some games which were too low for my GPU, now with this 1600 i get much smoother game play and higher frames. I haven't tried video editing with it but i can imagine its quite an performance boost compared to the slow FX 8350.


----------



## chrisjames61

AMD shot up from 20% to 31% market share in one quarter.

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/58252/amd-took-10-4-cpu-market-share-intel-q2-2017/index.html


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> What alternate reality do you exist in? AMD is already making inroads in the enthusiast pc market. They have gained some much needed market share not to mention the mindshare. Do you ever look at any of the top review sites on YouTube that have 500,000 to a million subscribers? Many of them are recommending AMD cpu's over Intel counterparts.


I live in the reality where leaderboards everywhere are still dominated by Intel....enthusiasts are still using Intel CPUs because that's where the performance is. If the performance edge were with AMD, the leaderboards would show it.

I'll state it like this. If you're thinking to yourself, "AMD CPUs are cheaper than Intel, when comparing stock to stock clocks, AMD's CPUs perform admirably, but not quite as good....yeah, Intel's CPUs overclock a lot better, which gives them a distinct advantage on the high end, but.....I just don't want to spend that money".....then you probably aren't an enthusiast. AMD doesn't have "enthusiast" level CPU.

Don't confuse "enthusiast market" with "mainstream market". It's a completely different world.

I don't watch youtube reviews....most of those guys don't know their own arse from a hole in the ground.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I live in the reality where leaderboards everywhere are still dominated by Intel....enthusiasts are still using Intel CPUs because that's where the performance is. If the performance edge were with AMD, the leaderboards would show it.
> 
> I'll state it like this. If you're thinking to yourself, "AMD CPUs are cheaper than Intel, when comparing stock to stock clocks, AMD's CPUs perform admirably, but not quite as good....yeah, Intel's CPUs overclock a lot better, which gives them a distinct advantage on the high end, but.....I just don't want to spend that money".....then you probably aren't an enthusiast. AMD doesn't have "enthusiast" level CPU.
> 
> Don't confuse "enthusiast market" with "mainstream market". It's a completely different world.
> 
> I don't watch youtube reviews....most of those guys don't know their own arse from a hole in the ground.


Yup, I'll take your word over Anandtech, Ars Technica, OC3D, Tweaktown etc, some of the most respected YouTube channels out there with literally millions of subs and most of the "mainstream" people on this forum than you. Not to mention the 11% of gained market share in three months time that consisted of enthusiast. I mean "Mainstream" cpu's. So let me get this straight? These Ryzen cpu's are spanking Intel "enthusiast" cpu's yet the Ryzen cpu's aren't "enthusiast" cpu's? Can you explain that to me?


----------



## chrisjames61

I suppose the Threadripper in the Dell Alienware machine is a mainstream cpu too?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Yup, I'll take your word over Anandtech, Ars Technica, OC3D, Tweaktown etc, some of the most respected YouTube channels out there with literally millions of subs and most of the "mainstream" people on this forum than you. Not to mention the 11% of gained market share in three months time that consisted of enthusiast. I mean "Mainstream" cpu's. So let me get this straight? These Ryzen cpu's are spanking Intel "enthusiast" cpu's yet the Ryzen cpu's aren't "enthusiast" cpu's? Can you explain that to me?


Show me an 1700/1700X/1800X beating a 6900k or a 5960X in any benchmark. That's not even touching the big dog, 6950X. Realbench? Nope. 3D Mark phsyics score? Nope. Timespy CPU score? Nope. Cinebench? Not there either. Shall we browse through the leaderboards here on this site? The 3D Mark Hall of Fame? ANY overclocking benchmark leaderboard.....go ahead, I'll wait.

Listen...I get it, you like AMD. I do too, but, Intel just performs better. Better IMC, better IPC, better multicore performance. Ryzen was a giant leap for them and got them REALLY close, and that's great, but.....they're not there yet. Knockin on the door? Absolutely. And I hope that Ryzen2 gets them there completely.....I'll be one of the first to buy one. Til then......

Enjoy your evening. = )


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I suppose the Threadripper in the Dell Alienware machine is a mainstream cpu too?


Threadripper is a workstation CPU....it's very likely going to overclock even worse than the mainstream Ryzens.


----------



## blackRott9

Yes, beta BIOS 2.75 for the MSI B350M Gaming Pro is nice. I don't even know all the new settings for the memory. So far, I've got cheap Crucial 2133 doing 2933 15-15-15-35 without difficulty. I'm definitely going to get faster ram. I expected to be stuck @ 2667. Now, I've no doubt 3200 and better may be possible. Cinebench R15 through WINE on Ubuntu 17.04 does 1300 with the 1600 @ 3.85GHz and the ram set as indicated.


----------



## Mega Man

yea, cause 2 1800xs on one chip wont get close to 4000, or 3900 ...... hate to break it to you, we live in a very very small world. enthusiast would be a dumb, nay moronic thing for amd to try to win. they want the good stuff, server, and mobile- that is where the profit is, not in our neck of the woods, sorry but please take off your rose color spectacles that say enthusiast is the market share needed to beat , it isnt, has not been for a long time. and frankly desktop pcs are going the way of the dino, not that i like it, but it is true

11.5 hours prime stable !~ gonna stop at 12 for now


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea, cause 2 1800xs on one chip wont get close to 4000, or 3900 ...... hate to break it to you, we live in a very very small world. enthusiast would be a dumb, nay moronic thing for amd to try to win. they want the good stuff, server, and mobile- that is where the profit is, not in our neck of the woods, sorry but please take off your rose color spectacles that say enthusiast is the market share needed to beat , it isnt, has not been for a long time. and frankly desktop pcs are going the way of the dino, not that i like it, but it is true
> 
> 11.5 hours prime stable !~ gonna stop at 12 for now


Never said anything about the enthusiast market was the one end all beat all...it is a small market. But it's the only one that most of use here, a forum about overclocking, really care about. I couldn't care less about their success in the server market. lol


----------



## Mega Man

great, well i dont care about them beating intel. for all i care about they dont, ever, i want them to succeed and prosper to keep innovating.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I live in the reality where leaderboards everywhere are still dominated by Intel....enthusiasts are still using Intel CPUs because that's where the performance is. If the performance edge were with AMD, the leaderboards would show it.
> 
> I'll state it like this. If you're thinking to yourself, "AMD CPUs are cheaper than Intel, when comparing stock to stock clocks, AMD's CPUs perform admirably, but not quite as good....yeah, Intel's CPUs overclock a lot better, which gives them a distinct advantage on the high end, but.....I just don't want to spend that money".....then you probably aren't an enthusiast. AMD doesn't have "enthusiast" level CPU.
> 
> Don't confuse "enthusiast market" with "mainstream market". It's a completely different world.
> 
> I don't watch youtube reviews....most of those guys don't know their own arse from a hole in the ground.


I agree intel are way better (technically advanced, etc.). But you can still be an enthusiast on a budget. IMO anyone that builds their own pc is somewhat of an enthusiast.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Do they look like what I posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also there is a new voltage listed in mine. After the SoC, it used to be DRAM voltage, now I have CLDO_VDDP. It's at auto, but doesn't show any reading. I think it may have something to with memory though. I haven't researched it yet.
> 
> EDIT II: Just found this:
> 
> Voltage for the DDR4 PHY on the SoC. Somewhat counterintuitively, lowering VDDP can often be more beneficial for stability than raising CLDO_VDDP. Advanced overclockers should also know that altering CLDO_VDDP can move or resolve memory holes. Small changes to VDDP can have a big effect, and VDDP cannot not be set to a value greater than VDIMM-0.1V (not to exceed 1.05V). A cold reboot is required if you alter this voltage.
> 
> Sidenote: pre-1.0.0.6 BIOSes may also have an entry labeled "VDDP" that alters the external voltage level sent to the CPU VDDP pins. This is not the same parameter as CLDO_VDDP in AGESA 1.0.0.6.
> 
> Source: https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2017/05/25/community-update-4-lets-talk-dram


Still cant get past 2933. 3066 and 3200 fail to boot. Running at 2933 without getting audio crackling now though.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Show me an 1700/1700X/1800X beating a 6900k or a 5960X in any benchmark. That's not even touching the big dog, 6950X. Realbench? Nope. 3D Mark phsyics score? Nope. Timespy CPU score? Nope. Cinebench? Not there either. Shall we browse through the leaderboards here on this site? The 3D Mark Hall of Fame? ANY overclocking benchmark leaderboard.....go ahead, I'll wait.
> 
> Listen...I get it, you like AMD. I do too, but, Intel just performs better. Better IMC, better IPC, better multicore performance. Ryzen was a giant leap for them and got them REALLY close, and that's great, but.....they're not there yet. Knockin on the door? Absolutely. And I hope that Ryzen2 gets them there completely.....I'll be one of the first to buy one. Til then......
> 
> Enjoy your evening. = )


Comparing a mainstream targeted CPU to a 6950X, good job. Ryzen is primarily targeted at the lower end of the Intel HEDT stack and upper end of the mainstream stack. TR is targeted at the mid to high end of the HEDT product range. Context is important in this discussion.


----------



## San Sor

Hello everyone! Im fighting with cold boot issue and I have no idea how to fix that:

Ryzen 1600, Asus Prime B350 Plus

I have 2 GPUs, R9 290 and RX 480, both works without problems on my i5 pc.

After cold boot if R9 290 is in pci-e slot windows does not see network adapter. Reset does not help. Turn off and turn on helps and everything works. With RX 480 after cold boot there is bsod "THREAD STUCK IN DEVICE DRIVER". Same story-reset not doing anything good, turn off turn on and it works fine.

I have tried 2 different ram sets (Corsair 2400Mhz CL14 8x2 and HyperX Savage 2666Mhz CL 13). Tried combinations one stick, two stick, different mobo slots. It happens no matter what ram setting including 2133Mhz.

Tried both pci-e slots.

Windows reinstalled like 10 times (Windows 10 Creators Update).

Tried 3 different bios versions including last one with agesa 1006.

PSU is brand new EVGA G2 550W.

Tried few different crimson drivers version, ryzen chipset drivers.

After second boot it works without any problems. CPU stress tested, Doom is working fine, unigine heaven working fine etc.

Are there any magical bios settings that can help or do I need another mobo/ram?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Still cant get past 2933. 3066 and 3200 fail to boot. Running at 2933 without getting audio crackling now though.


Same here.....I flashed 1.3 back. Memory timings are tighter and Command Rate at 1. It seemed the other bios wouldn't let me change the CR at all.

EDIT: Just flashed their newest "official" bios(1.4)....sheesh...seems they are going backwards. I messed with it for the past hour....no headway at all. Flashed back to 1.3, submitted(updated) my ticket. They still haven't responded to the ticket I created 6 days ago.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Never said anything about the enthusiast market was the one end all beat all...it is a small market. But it's the only one that most of use here, a forum about overclocking, really care about. I couldn't care less about their success in the server market. lol


I mean you gotta realize, people aren't gonna jump straight into the enthusiast market by spending $5k on a rig and crossing their fingers. They're gonna sit in the lower end for a big, trying to push their more budget orientated rigs to the max and then later in life buy more enthusiast grade equipment.

Also, who knows in the future, the enthusiast grade stuff might mostly die away. As you get more gear going for cheaper, those streaming or doing other work on their gear might find it more worth while to buy multiple computers instead of just one stupidly expensive computer.

AMD's taking good baby steps towards fighting back, and i'm more than happy to ride along with them for now.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> AMD shot up from 20% to 31% market share in one quarter.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/58252/amd-took-10-4-cpu-market-share-intel-q2-2017/index.html


this is actually really crazy. considering it's only months old, and jumped so much. Give it a year and ryzen will start being put into budget commercial builds since its performance is so good for its price and its market share will jump way higher.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

btw i disagreed that intel have "better multicore performance" thats exactly where it fails vs ryzen

It have good 1 core perf also quad core perf but the extra 4 cores that the cpu have (the reason you paying premium price in HEDT) when using all those 8 together its where ryzen shines over intel you can see that in numerous synthetic benchmarks all over the place on the webs


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> btw i disagreed that intel have "better multicore performance" thats exactly where it fails vs ryzen
> 
> It have good 1 core perf also quad core perf but the extra 4 cores that the cpu have (the reason you paying premium price in HEDT) when using all those 8 together its where ryzen shines over intel you can see that in numerous synthetic benchmarks all over the place on the webs


I don't care what the ratio, single to multi is.... AMD's ratio from single to multi is usually just a tad higher. I care about the end result. Intel overclocks higher, and yields higher scores. Run one of the 1800X at the same overclocks as an Intel 8 core, and it'd eat it alive. Unfortunately.....ya can't. Not without some REALLY extreme cooling.

They're on the right track.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I don't care what the ratio, single to multi is.... AMD's ratio from single to multi is usually just a tad higher. I care about the end result. Intel overclocks higher, and yields higher scores. Run one of the 1800X at the same overclocks as an Intel 8 core, and it'd eat it alive. Unfortunately.....ya can't. Not without some REALLY extreme cooling.
> 
> They're on the right track.


Im not an extreme overclocker, i like a 24/7 setup, suicide benches are suicide benches still in the end just a number.. Theres mores ryzen a 4ghz than 6900k @ 4.6 ghz thats a fact

like i said before, i was on a 4790K which do 5GHz all day anytime sporting 2400mhz ram..

I looked at broadwell, skylake and kaby and i didnt see nothing major to throw fireworks about it..
The 2+ years i was using that cpu on my main build i never had the need to raise that cpu to 5ghz not even one game needed it..99% that cpu was at stock eating everything i throw at him no problems.

Specially knowing that the main thing that benefits sky/kaby was the ddr4 and not the ipc, thats why you saw skylake on the beginning sucking vs hasswell it took 3200 to see the real gap its not his ipc which any is very bare or non existent. and kaby its no god send either so i just see that as crumbs ...


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Im not an extreme overclocker, i like a 24/7 setup, suicide benches are suicide benches still in the end just a number.. Theres mores ryzen a 4ghz than 6900k @ 4.6 ghz thats a fact
> 
> like i said before, i was on a 4790K which do 5GHz all day anytime sporting 2400mhz ram..
> 
> I looked at broadwell, skylake and kaby and i didnt see nothing major to throw fireworks about it..
> The 2+ years i was using that cpu on my main build i never had the need to raise that cpu to 5ghz not even one game needed it..99% that cpu was at stock eating everything i throw at him no problems.
> 
> Specially knowing that the main thing that benefits sky/kaby was the ddr4 and not the ipc, thats why you saw skylake on the beginning sucking vs hasswell it took 3200 to see the real gap its not his ipc which any is very bare or non existent. and kaby its no god send either so i just see that as crumbs ...


If someone can't hit 4.6 on a 6900k, they're doin it wrong. I ran my 6950X @ 4.7 for benches, and 4.4/4.5/4.6 for daily clocks....But you're probably right, there probably are more Ryzen running at 4.0 than 6900s at 4.6. The 6900 is a $1k processor.....

I'm done arguin about it. We all know Intel benches better, and if that's what you're into, you're going to stick with Intel, because Ryzen isn't getting it done there yet.


----------



## Johan45

Just to be fair Ryzen was taking top spots at HWBot before the KabyX release


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, i don't get where this fuss is all about to be honest.

I get more than 13K points in Cinebench, more than 17K in 3Dmark etc. That all on an 6c 12 thread CPU that costs little over €200.. I mean, a friend of mine which is an Intel fan, sold his Intel stuff and got the same CPU as me with 3000 MHz RAM and he still wouldn't go back to his Intel setup.. That is not because ryzen is slow.. lol.

It is well established and proofed that a lot of games and programs need to update their software in order for ryzen to perform better. If you want fast NOW i would go Intel but if you want future proof AMD all day long.

I mean look at this:






and this:






I rest my case.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i don't get where this fuss is all about to be honest.
> 
> I get more than 13K points in Cinebench, more than 17K in 3Dmark etc. That all on an 6c 12 thread CPU that costs little over €200.. I mean, a friend of mine which is an Intel fan, sold his Intel stuff and got the same CPU as me with 3000 MHz RAM and he still wouldn't go back to his Intel setup.. That is not because ryzen is slow.. lol.
> 
> It is well established and proofed that a lot of games and programs need to update their software in order for ryzen to perform better. If you want fast NOW i would go Intel but if you want future proof AMD all day long.
> 
> I mean look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case.


Watched the first few mins of the bottom one. Those scores have to be at stock clocks for the 6900k, OR, someone sucks at life.


----------



## hurricane28

Yes they were stock and so were the other CPU's, otherwise he would mentioned it.

It doesn't take the fact away that an 1600 or 1700 ryzen CPU's are monsters and they get even better. I mean, the 1600 is targeted to Intel i5's and its not even close in favor of AMD.


----------



## Johan45

I've used both side many times and I understand exactly what you mean Vellinious, Ryzen is cool and all and a great show for AMD, hope they keep it up but the 7820X on ambient cooling is going to kick it's ass literally. Slightly better IPC and clocks 500MHZ faster easily just do the math


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes they were stock and so were the other CPU's, otherwise he would mentioned it.
> 
> It doesn't take the fact away that an 1600 or 1700 ryzen CPU's are monsters and they get even better. I mean, the 1600 is targeted to Intel i5's and its not even close in favor of AMD.


The 1600 is a 6 core 12 thread processor....vs an i5 with 4 threads and no hyperthreading? Come on, man.....of course it's not even close in favor of AMD. BUT....riddle me this, which one has the better single core performance? Mhmm...


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I live in the reality where leaderboards everywhere are still dominated by Intel....enthusiasts are still using Intel CPUs because that's where the performance is. If the performance edge were with AMD, the leaderboards would show it.
> 
> I'll state it like this. If you're thinking to yourself, "AMD CPUs are cheaper than Intel, when comparing stock to stock clocks, AMD's CPUs perform admirably, but not quite as good....yeah, Intel's CPUs overclock a lot better, which gives them a distinct advantage on the high end, but.....I just don't want to spend that money".....then you probably aren't an enthusiast. AMD doesn't have "enthusiast" level CPU.
> 
> Don't confuse "enthusiast market" with "mainstream market". It's a completely different world.
> 
> I don't watch youtube reviews....most of those guys don't know their own arse from a hole in the ground.


An enthusiast is defined by knowledge, not the size of their pocketbook. "Enthusiast-class" hardware is a market segment created by hardware vendors to sell more expensive items to richer people. Don't confuse the two.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The 1600 is a 6 core 12 thread processor....vs an i5 with 4 threads and no hyperthreading? Come on, man.....of course it's not even close in favor of AMD. BUT....riddle me this, which one has the better single core performance? Mhmm...


At this point, 20% single thread lead does not trump a %50+ multi-thread lead. That 4c/4t CPU is going to give you an objectively worse gaming experience if you have more than just a game running from this point forward. Game + browser + chat client = stuttering mess. Game + stream = stuttering mess. Just going from 4c/4t to 4c/8t is enough to demonstrate how limiting the former is.

Single thread games are becoming a smaller and smaller portion of the market while games with 3-4 threads are increasing their market share. Im not going to change how I use my PC just so I can get moar FPS, especially when I can fix the underlying problem by spending less money.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> At this point, 20% single thread lead does not trump a %50+ multi-thread lead. That 4c/4t CPU is going to give you an objectively worse gaming experience if you have more than just a game running from this point forward. Game + browser + chat client = stuttering mess. Game + stream = stuttering mess. Just going from 4c/4t to 4c/8t is enough to demonstrate how limiting the former is.
> 
> Single thread games are becoming a smaller and smaller portion of the market while games with 3-4 threads are increasing their market share. Im not going to change how I use my PC just so I can get moar FPS, especially when I can fix the underlying problem by spending less money.


And again, you're comparing apples to oranges.....4 core / 4 thread to 6 core / 12 thread.

I'm not saying you should....you're a gamer, who doesn't care about benchmarking and overclocking. For gaming, I don't see much of a difference. The difference comes in the benchmarks, and the esports that enthusiasts live on.

I'll put it as simply as possible. If you're competing on HWBot, Ryzen is gonna get you some hardware points.....but that's about it. And there it is.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> And again, you're comparing apples to oranges.....4 core / 4 thread to 6 core / 12 thread.
> 
> I'm not saying you should....you're a gamer, who doesn't care about benchmarking and overclocking. For gaming, I don't see much of a difference. The difference comes in the benchmarks, and the esports that enthusiasts live on.
> 
> I'll put it as simply as possible. If you're competing on HWBot, Ryzen is gonna get you some hardware points.....but that's about it. And there it is.


HWBot is a place to compare who has the most money to waste on getting benchmark scores, it does not even come close to representing real life computer or even workstation usage.

Don't have access to hundreds of chips/cards to bin for your OC? Probably not going to make it onto the air leader-board. Don't have LN2 or cascade? Two thirds of the results are of no use to you. HWBot is a community of ~1000 people fighting over how much can be spent or who is sponsored. Sure they have skills, but in reality it proves nothing for the rest of the overclocking community.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> HWBot is a place to compare who has the most money to waste on getting benchmark scores, it does not even come close to representing real life computer or even workstation usage.
> 
> Don't have access to hundreds of chips/cards to bin for your OC? Probably not going to make it onto the air leader-board. Don't have LN2 or cascade? Two thirds of the results are of no use to you. HWBot is a community of ~1000 people fighting over how much can be spent or who is sponsored. Sure they have skills, but in reality it proves nothing for the rest of the overclocking community.


I cool with straight water and low ambients, and have managed to put myself in the top 5 in quite a few GPU benches (for SLI 1080), and am still on the Hall of Fame for Firestrike Physics score. I don't care about real world performance, though, while synthetics, especially at that level, aren't a measure of real world performance, they are an indicator of what one might be able to expect from that hardware. I want to, and love overclocking the living **** outta something, have it run like I want it to, and score as high as possible on the benches I choose to run.

If you don't like that....Ryzen is probably for you. In my opinion, if you aren't overclocking to melt it, you're doin it wrong. My opinion and .50c might get you a cup of coffee....just like your opinion. lol

Enjoy your night.


----------



## Hequaqua

No offense to anyone......but this thread has gotten a little off track....









On another note....after messing with MSI's latest bios(1.4)...I updated my support ticket this afternoon.

I finally got a response.....
Quote:


> "Roll your bios back to the one that you were most stable on."


The the last line of my ticket that I submitted said, "I've rolled back to bios 1.3 that was stable."

lmao

I also reached out to Corsair......got a response from them as well....
Quote:


> "Try enabling the XMP profile."


Great support.....not! lmao

I swear, OCN gives better support than both of these companies combined.

So, I'm back on AGEIS code 1.0.0.4a, but at least it will boot with the tigher timings...


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No offense to anyone......but this thread has gotten a little off track....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note....after messing with MSI's latest bios(1.4)...I updated my support ticket this afternoon.
> 
> I finally got a response.....
> The the last line of my ticket that I submitted said, "I've rolled back to bios 1.3 that was stable."
> 
> lmao
> 
> I also reached out to Corsair......got a response from them as well....
> Great support.....not! lmao
> 
> I swear, OCN gives better support than both of these companies combined.
> 
> So, I'm back on AGEIS code 1.0.0.4a, but at least it will boost with the tigher timings...


Not sure how talking about the merits of Ryzen vs it's competition is "off track", but....whatever floats your boat.

Anyway....the 1600X I ordered will be here tomorrow. Looking forward to messing with it this weekend.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> And again, you're comparing apples to oranges.....4 core / 4 thread to 6 core / 12 thread.
> 
> I'm not saying you should....you're a gamer, who doesn't care about benchmarking and overclocking. For gaming, I don't see much of a difference. The difference comes in the benchmarks, and the esports that enthusiasts live on.
> 
> I'll put it as simply as possible. If you're competing on HWBot, Ryzen is gonna get you some hardware points.....but that's about it. And there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> HWBot is a place to compare who has the most money to waste on getting benchmark scores, it does not even come close to representing real life computer or even workstation usage.
> 
> Don't have access to hundreds of chips/cards to bin for your OC? Probably not going to make it onto the air leader-board. Don't have LN2 or cascade? Two thirds of the results are of no use to you. HWBot is a community of ~1000 people fighting over how much can be spent or who is sponsored. Sure they have skills, but in reality it proves nothing for the rest of the overclocking community.
Click to expand...

Just one of the instances where the well funded idiot can buy self validation.


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just one of the instances where the well funded idiot can buy self validation.


lol, whatever you say, jr


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just one of the instances where the well funded idiot can buy self validation.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, whatever you say, jr
Click to expand...

It's the reality in a great many competitive sports/hobbies - to deny it is to accept ignorance.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's the reality in a great many competitive sports/hobbies - to deny it is to accept ignorance.


Deny what? That I like to compete and be competitive? I'm not denying that at all. Who are you to judge someone for their hobby, for something they consider entertaining and challenging? You must be of higher stock......obviously.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> It's the reality in a great many competitive sports/hobbies - to deny it is to accept ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> Deny what? That I like to compete and be competitive? I'm not denying that at all. Who are you to judge someone for their hobby, for something they consider entertaining and challenging? You must be of higher stock......obviously.
Click to expand...

I see you have made your choice - be well


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> How much voltage is too much for the Wraith Spire to handle? And how much of an OC might that get me?


Another question: Outside of the NH-D15-AM4, which heatsinks come with an AM4 mount by default?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Another question: Outside of the NH-D15-AM4, which heatsinks come with an AM4 mount by default?


Unfortunately here in Convict Town, it's only Noctua for Air BUT you can buy a Corsair AM4 adapter for some of their AIO's. Not saying you should go with their self contained units but for those wanting something else, other than Noctua, then that is all that's available here.

Pity though, that after some time the retailers are still ignoring AM4. Wanted to see some Phantek action or maybe some Cryorig, Cooler Master or even some Be Quiet, thus far absolutely nothing.


----------



## Robenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Another question: Outside of the NH-D15-AM4, which heatsinks come with an AM4 mount by default?


Phanteks will send out a free AM4 kit if you show them your invoice/receipt. I picked this one up Cooler and then just emailed them and it was shipped and to my house the same day as Newegg.


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Unfortunately here in Convict Town, it's only Noctua for Air BUT you can buy a Corsair AM4 adapter for some of their AIO's. Not saying you should go with their self contained units but for those wanting something else, other than Noctua, then that is all that's available here.


Which sucks, since the only AIO I'll be able to fit is a 120mm (and I'm not even 100% sure about that)


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robenger*
> 
> Phanteks will send out a free AM4 kit if you show them your invoice/receipt. I picked this one up Cooler and then just emailed them and it was shipped and to my house the same day as Newegg.


Always amazed how lucky you american's are with having decent retailers and distributors who send out the extras when asked. The sad reality for the rest of us, outside the US we get the standard S.F.A.

Not that I truly hate Noctua but it's so BORING having only access to one manufacturer, providing retail AM4 stock and no one else here in Convict Town







.


----------



## Robenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Always amazed how lucky you american's are with having decent retailers and distributors who send out the extras when asked. The sad reality for the rest of us, outside the US we get the standard S.F.A.
> 
> Not that I truly hate Noctua but it's so BORING having only access to one manufacturer, providing retail AM4 stock and no one else here in Convict Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What or where is convict town? Chicago?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Funny that his trying to compare a CPU that cost 3 times more on a mainstream topic cpu.

That just proves ryzen hit where it supposed too and hard..

Finally the mainstream market have a taste of what intel is been charging outrageous prices for so long.

If it wasnt for amd we would be stuck a 1 core CPUs if we rely on intel. How long 4c/8T is been going on? Intel still offering this cpus as high end mainstream lol. For how long?

Or we forgot about s939&#8230;? AMD 4xxx+ cpus?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just one of the instances where the well funded idiot can buy self validation.


(primarily reiteration and expanding the quote)
Every hobby has those in it who will try to buy their way to the top. RC/Drone racing, automotive racing, makers (old and new school variants), A/V producers, and so on.

Overclocking competitively has primarily been about competing against the same hardware for most of the community. Why else would OCN do a GT 8800/9800 competition nearly 10 years after the cards were new? Same goes for the super low end GPU/CPU contests that have been held over the years. Though the CPU side of that has died completely since Intel axed overclocking on anything less than ~$200.

(tangentially related, primarily at cssorkinman)
I was harsh on AMD for FX/BD because it presented some real problems for gaming desktop usage at the time. I owned FX-8xxx and i5/i7 rigs concurrently, and there were games where FX would struggle to keep up with Intel products in its price range (beginning and end of its market life). The FX - i5 performance valley for those looking at ~$120 motherboards was huge at launch due to the VRM fiasco, making FX a pretty bad buy until the 970 board refresh happened.

On AM3+ I initially bought a $120 FX-4100 and a $100 motherboard, couldn't get near an average OC, and couldn't compete with a $140 i3-2130 on a $40 motherboard in 50% of tasks. Being the idiot that I am I dumped money into the AM3+ platform and got a better board. Clocks went up a bit, performance was still in the i3 range for more money.

Continuing my idiocy, I got an FX 8320 and pushed it to ~4.7ghz. Performance was now in the i3 to i7 range depending heavily on what task was being done. Just wanting something that worked and was less picky about what I was doing, I got an i5-2500k + board from a friend. I no longer needed to worry about single thread tasks crippling my performance even though I lost a bit in highly threaded workloads, it just had much more balanced performance. And the kicker is that the i5-2500k + board had a similar retail price compared to the FX-8120 + board.

This time around, performance is close enough across the board that spending more money to be on the Intel side of the fence makes no sense. I bought a $160 R5 1400 with a $60 board, achieved an average OC, and can compete with the upper end of the current i5 (and likely even the non-K i7's) in nearly all tasks. That was an impossible feat with FX because of the cost of getting a board that was capable of semi-serious overclocking.

End story of why I was salty over FX and would not recommend it to people over an i5, especially after intel 4th gen i-series dropped.


----------



## weyburn

Does anyone know if the 1600x suffers from the +20c offset? My chips running pretty hot and the only reason why I could think of is either my 212 evo isn't good enough to keep it below 50c, or there's the 20c offset which then means it is good enough.

But my other issue is, with intel burntest each test is taking about 11min, when my 1600 was only taking 6min...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Does anyone know if the 1600x suffers from the +20c offset? My chips running pretty hot and the only reason why I could think of is either my 212 evo isn't good enough to keep it below 50c, or there's the 20c offset which then means it is good enough.
> 
> But my other issue is, with intel burntest each test is taking about 11min, when my 1600 was only taking 6min...


Use Ryzen Master to compare temps...I believe it shows the actual temps without the offset now. I could be wrong.

IBT will depend on the amount of RAM allocated. I think when I use 12226mb it took around 10-11 mins per run....again, I could be wrong...lol


----------



## LuckyImperial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Does anyone know if the 1600x suffers from the +20c offset? My chips running pretty hot and the only reason why I could think of is either my 212 evo isn't good enough to keep it below 50c, or there's the 20c offset which then means it is good enough.
> 
> But my other issue is, with intel burntest each test is taking about 11min, when my 1600 was only taking 6min...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Use Ryzen Master to compare temps...I believe it shows the actual temps without the offset now. I could be wrong.
> 
> IBT will depend on the amount of RAM allocated. I think when I use 12226mb it took around 10-11 mins per run....again, I could be wrong...lol


Why not just use HWiNFO64 and get a clear picture? It will report tctl and tdie.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyImperial*
> 
> Why not just use HWiNFO64 and get a clear picture? It will report tctl and tdie.


I use it(HWiNFO), but he didn't state what he was using...lol

I run RM every now and then to just dbl check...although I know the 1600 never had the offset. It was just the X chips wasn't it?


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I use it(HWiNFO), but he didn't state what he was using...lol
> 
> I run RM every now and then to just dbl check...although I know the 1600 never had the offset. It was just the X chips wasn't it?


Sweet thanks, yea ryzen master is showing the right temps.... Last night I went crazy seeing it go up to 93c, I just shut down my rig and down clocked it to be safe lol.

I'm using cpuid hwmonitor, but I'll start using the program you guys are Suggesting

Also this 1600x is blowing my old 1600 out of the water. I'm running burn test at 3.9mhz at 1.264v, pretty sure I was struggling at 1.4v with my 1600 lol.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Use Ryzen Master to compare temps...I believe it shows the actual temps without the offset now. I could be wrong.
> 
> IBT will depend on the amount of RAM allocated. I think when I use 12226mb it took around 10-11 mins per run....again, I could be wrong...lol


Yea I'm running it at 12288mb, but I'm 95% sure I was hitting 360 seconds average on my 1600 compared to 680 seconds average on my new 1600x....

Edit: yea found an old pic of my 1600 running it










Compared to


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Yea I'm running it at 12288mb, but I'm 95% sure I was hitting 360 seconds average on my 1600 compared to 680 seconds average on my new 1600x....
> 
> Edit: yea found an old pic of my 1600 running it
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are those the same version of IBT?...one is AVX, the other isn't.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Are those the same version of IBT?...one is AVX, the other isn't.


I'm pretty sure they are... They look the same to me... How can you tell if it's AVX?


----------



## Hequaqua

I think they both look identical....one is available on the FX thread....normally the GFlops are lower on the non-AVX...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club

It's down in the OP a little bit....


----------



## weyburn

Well I'll download it and run the test again, thanks


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Well I'll download it and run the test again, thanks


No problem.

How are you liking the 1600X?

I was going to get it, but with the discount, I only paid $180(US) for the 1600.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> How are you liking the 1600X?
> 
> I was going to get it, but with the discount, I only paid $180(US) for the 1600.


where is this discount you speak of?


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> How are you liking the 1600X?
> 
> I was going to get it, but with the discount, I only paid $180(US) for the 1600.


you're right i wasn't running the AVX version of IBT

So far I've only really started working on stable OC's, but like I said before, I'm getting way better results than my 1600, and I only got the 1600x for 228 on Amazon. my 1600 best I was doing was 3.85mhz at essentially 1.35v, with my 1600x it's looking like I'll be able to hit 3.9mhz at 1.275v. By the looks of it I'll probably be able to get 24/7 stable 4.0mhz OC on the X at 1.35v or just above, which would be really nice. Currently my 3.9 @ 1.275v I'm not going above 66c with a 212 evo.

Essentially I'm really happy and this was totally worth the purchase for me for a few extra $$.

edit:

AVX IBT is definitely running way better lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> where is this discount you speak of?


I bought my off Jet.com...first time purchase, saved 15% off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> you're right i wasn't running the AVX version of IBT
> 
> So far I've only really started working on stable OC's, but like I said before, I'm getting way better results than my 1600, and I only got the 1600x for 228 on Amazon. my 1600 best I was doing was 3.85mhz at essentially 1.35v, with my 1600x it's looking like I'll be able to hit 3.9mhz at 1.275v. By the looks of it I'll probably be able to get 24/7 stable 4.0mhz OC on the X at 1.35v or just above, which would be really nice. Currently my 3.9 @ 1.275v I'm not going above 66c with a 212 evo.
> 
> Essentially I'm really happy and this was totally worth the purchase for me for a few extra $$.
> 
> edit:
> 
> AVX IBT is definitely running way better lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cool!


----------



## Tcoppock

Ok so the newest bios for my MSI b350 Gaming Pro Carbon came out last night, I just flashed it now my motherboard is bricked do not flash 1.4 it will brick your board.Now i either have to send it back for rma or sell everything and start over i don't know what i am going to do. Thanks MSI.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Ok so the newest bios for my MSI b350 Gaming Pro Carbon came out last night, I just flashed it now my motherboard is bricked do not flash 1.4 it will brick your board.Now i either have to send it back for rma or sell everything and start over i don't know what i am going to do. Thanks MSI.


I've flashed 1.4 to my X370...think I'm on it now...can't remember...lol

I'm not happy with MSI at the moment. I wish I would have went my original plan...Gigabyte B350 Gaming 3(Dual bios)....it was out of stock when I went to purchase....unless I wanted to pay about 25% more.

Actually, that board was just on sale for 99.00 and a 20.00 rebate...should have went ahead and picked it up.

Oh well.....live and learn.

Sorry to hear about your board though...hope you get it straightened out.


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

So far I've enjoyed my experience with the B350 Tomahawk, even if it's a mATX masquerading as full ATX (2 legacy _PCI_ slots, no "-e" at the end of that. Really, MSI???). This makes me think I'll stick with 1.4 for a bit longer still and get more used to my slightly nerfed $135 RAM sticks, lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> So far I've enjoyed my experience with the B350 Tomahawk, even if it's a mATX masquerading as full ATX (2 legacy _PCI_ slots, no "-e" at the end of that. Really, MSI???). This makes me think I'll stick with 1.4 for a bit longer still and get more used to my slightly nerfed $135 RAM sticks, lol


With 1.4, I can't get to 2933 unless I use C2 command rate(16-18-18-36). ATM, I'm at 2800(14-16-16-32). Restarts are what is eating at me...it shuts all the way down, even if no changes were made. I haven't tested it, but I think at 2666 or below, it doesn't do it. Neither XAMP profiles work. Of course I think I've only had one bios where it did actually work on XAMP. Oh, if I use the Auto setting for 2933 with C2, I can't change it back to C1 unless I back it down to 2133 and use Auto timings....odd.

I'm still happy overall, but it's a little frustrating at times. Of course, like one of the users here said, all the Bios' are beta really...lol


----------



## weyburn

How much do better cooler effect stability on higher OC's? Cuz I'm attempting a 4.025 OC on my 1600x and it seems like I was way off with my prediction and currently testing essentially a 1.425v for stability... I was planning on buying the cryorig R15 universal to swap out my 212 Evo, and was wondering if I'm wasting my time ATM if I can get a drop in voltage with my R1?

Also, I have mix feelings about my MSI mobo, I'm fairly new to all this, what I do like over my gigabyte board is that if I **** up a OC instead of having to go into my case and grab my screw driver to manually reset my mobo, after a few failed attempts it just says failed to post, pic a saved profile to load. Makes dealing with this much easier.


----------



## Hequaqua

I have no idea about air cooling. I've been on mid-priced AIO's for a few years now. I do still have my last air cooler though. A Lepa LV-12. I think they are in with Enermax now. I used it on my i7- 4770k for about 6 months never had a issue.

I agree with the ease of re-applying my settings after a crash though....


----------



## Vellinious

I didn't notice much of a difference with the 1500X....what I could run with the air cooler, didn't change, with what I could run with watercooling. The temps were lower, bout it.

That could change drastically, obviously, with more cores, to keep the thermal headroom there, but.....other than that? Probably not going to make a difference.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> So far I've enjoyed my experience with the B350 Tomahawk, even if it's a mATX masquerading as full ATX (2 legacy _PCI_ slots, no "-e" at the end of that. Really, MSI???). This makes me think I'll stick with 1.4 for a bit longer still and get more used to my slightly nerfed $135 RAM sticks, lol


It's a budget board, aimed at budget audience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I didn't notice much of a difference with the 1500X....what I could run with the air cooler, didn't change, with what I could run with watercooling. The temps were lower, bout it.
> 
> That could change drastically, obviously, with more cores, to keep the thermal headroom there, but.....other than that? Probably not going to make a difference.


Amd has always scaled well worth cooling, cpus and gpus....


----------



## Vellinious

Some baseline runs with the new processor. Running pretty smooth at 4.1 @ 1.45v with some LLC. Having some issues getting the memory bumped up though with this processor. Was easy on the 1500X.

This run is pretty close to the best I did with the 5820k I had a while back. Might see 1400 if I could get the memory to run at even the rated speed.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Some baseline runs with the new processor. Running pretty smooth at 4.1 @ 1.45v with some LLC. Having some issues getting the memory bumped up though with this processor. Was easy on the 1500X.
> 
> This run is pretty close to the best I did with the 5820k I had a while back. Might see 1400 if I could get the memory to run at even the rated speed.


have you run stability tests on this? or is it just a cinebench run?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> have you run stability tests on this? or is it just a cinebench run?


I just got it installed about 45 minutes ago. Just lettin it stretch it's legs, and getting a feel for voltages and clocks. I won't stability test until this weekend, but it's looking like it should run here just fine....just gotta figure out the issue with the memory.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I just got it installed about 45 minutes ago. Just lettin it stretch it's legs, and getting a feel for voltages and clocks. I won't stability test until this weekend, but it's looking like it should run here just fine....just gotta figure out the issue with the memory.


sweet just checking, would love to see what numbers you end up getting in your stability tests.


----------



## Vellinious

If I set the memory to run at 3200, it fails every time. If I set the bclk to 110 or above, drop the memory selector so it's running just a tad above 3200, it boots and runs every time. This is one crazy, picky platform.

EDIT: Better than the 5820k I had...it barely broke 19k physics @ 4.75


----------



## weyburn

well on my 1600x I was able to pass my IBT at 3.95mhz with 1.325v maxing at 1.336v, and on my 1600 with the exact same voltage settings I only could do 3.85mhz, so I'm pretty happy with the .1mhz boost with only paying a little more for this chip. at 3.95 it only hit max temp of 74c with a 212 evo, which impresses me.

I'll probably run it at 3.95, but still just see the best I can get with 4.0 or higher, but I'm still struggling to get a good 4mhz OC it's weird cuz I can do such low voltage at 3.95, but struggle to get 4.025 at 1.425v. but oh well I still have time.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> well on my 1600x I was able to pass my IBT at 3.95mhz with 1.325v maxing at 1.336v, and on my 1600 with the exact same voltage settings I only could do 3.85mhz, so I'm pretty happy with the .1mhz boost with only paying a little more for this chip. at 3.95 it only hit max temp of 74c with a 212 evo, which impresses me.
> 
> I'll probably run it at 3.95, but still just see the best I can get with 4.0 or higher, but I'm still struggling to get a good 4mhz OC it's weird cuz I can do such low voltage at 3.95, but struggle to get 4.025 at 1.425v. but oh well I still have time.


Are you using 2 fans on the evo or 1?


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Are you using 2 fans on the evo or 1?


Just 1, I bought an aftermarket fan to put on there, then when i tried to put the stock fan on the back it either didn't make it better, and it kinda felt like it made it worse at times...
essentially it looks like my CPU's curve is going like
3.90 @ 1.275v
3.95 @ 1.325v
4.00 @ 1.45v++++??
(currently im still using a pretty old bios cuz the newer bios won't let me OC, maybe once new bios works I'll be able to get better OC's)

I might be able to drop the voltage on 3.95, haven't tried pushing it more, but the 3.9 seems to be the best I can get it. The curve is looking really damn tight which sucks...


----------



## jleslie246

Try a second fan (push/pull). It dropped mine 10c


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Try a second fan (push/pull). It dropped mine 10c


i believe I tried that, and it didn't help my temps at all. maybe i'm not too sure on how to get it going but I tried to get the fan to go-> (out)fan (in) Heatsink (out) fan (in).... that should be push/pull. I put the stock fan in the back, and my new fan in the front.

edit that sounds more like pull/push to me, idk lol.

i tried this configuration:



You made me think about my fan, and I'm gonna try changing the fan configuration and see if I can get it to work better, I'll post what results I get lol.


----------



## austinmrs

Guys i tried to OC to 3.9Ghz using Pstates, but when stressing on Realbench, after 5 minutes my pc shuts down and i get error 8 in the motherboard.

Temps never go above 60ºC, using h110iGT.

Here are bios screenshots:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gupsterg

CPU OC unstable.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> CPU OC unstable.


I will enable global c state control instead of auto.
Also will increase my offset voltage and test again.

LLC levels are good for the crosshair vi?


----------



## Johan45

Yes level 2 is fine


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes level 2 is fine


I also set Lvl 2 on the SOC LLC.

I have +offset of 0.1375 now and i passed real bench test









Temps while stress testing hit 65ºC max on my h110iGt

Should i try 4.0 Ghz or its not worthed?


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> I also set Lvl 2 on the SOC LLC.
> 
> I have +offset of 0.1375 now and i passed real bench test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps while stress testing hit 65ºC max on my h110iGt
> 
> Should i try 4.0 Ghz or its not worthed?


not sure which chip you got, but if it's 1600's then you probably won't hit 4.0 without hitting unsafe voltage levels if you're hitting 1.35v at 3.9.


----------



## weyburn

Anyone know how ryzens precision boost works? I put my 1600x back to stock settings, opened up ryzen master to see the peak speed of all my cores while running cine bench and they all stayed at 3.6 and didn't boost to 4.0 at all....


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Yes level 2 is fine
> 
> 
> 
> I also set Lvl 2 on the SOC LLC.
> 
> I have +offset of 0.1375 now and i passed real bench test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps while stress testing hit 65ºC max on my h110iGt
> 
> Should i try 4.0 Ghz or its not worthed?
Click to expand...

I'd work on getting stable at 3.9 first. Need more testing in my books

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Anyone know how ryzens precision boost works? I put my 1600x back to stock settings, opened up ryzen master to see the peak speed of all my cores while running cine bench and they all stayed at 3.6 and didn't boost to 4.0 at all....


XFR works on all cores to 3.7GHz if cooling is sufficient. You won't see 4.1 GHz since it's not a single core load.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well....Amazon has agreed to let me send this Corsair RAM kit back, no shipping, no re-stock fee, full refund.









I've ordered some GSkill...should be here sometime next week.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well....Amazon has agreed to let me send this Corsair RAM kit back, no shipping, no re-stock fee, full refund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered some GSkill...should be here sometime next week.


Yes Amazon is great for returns, and they refund you the second you hand it over to the courier.

On a side note best I could do with my 1600x is 3.975 @ 1.375v with socv @ 1.075 and LLC at 3 so it boosts to like 1.385v on normal heavy load and max of 1.395v. so can't complain. Even tho my 3.95 is at 1.35v I'd rather just put a more volts for a little extra since I plan on upgrading in a couple years.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well....Amazon has agreed to let me send this Corsair RAM kit back, no shipping, no re-stock fee, full refund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've ordered some GSkill...should be here sometime next week.


Which type?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Yes Amazon is great for returns, and they refund you the second you hand it over to the courier.
> 
> On a side note best I could do with my 1600x is 3.975 @ 1.375v with socv @ 1.075 and LLC at 3 so it boosts to like 1.385v on normal heavy load and max of 1.395v. so can't complain. Even tho my 3.95 is at 1.35v I'd rather just put a more volts for a little extra since I plan on upgrading in a couple years.


At first they told me that it was beyond their 30 day return policy. I bought it in late April. After a pretty lengthy chat, they made a exception.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Which type?


G.SKILL Flare X Series Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX CL14 14-14-14-34

It should be here Tues/Weds.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> At first they told me that it was beyond their 30 day return policy. I bought it in late April. After a pretty lengthy chat, they made a exception.
> G.SKILL Flare X Series Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX CL14 14-14-14-34
> 
> It should be here Tues/Weds.


I wonder what the difference is between the Flare x and TridentZ....seems like a marketing ploy. ??


----------



## Mega Man

Trident are optimized for intel (timing and Sub timings) flare amd


----------



## Hequaqua

That is the way I read it to Mega Man.

This should be compatible....it was on the GSkill config site for my motherboard.

I ordered it on Amazon...then found it on Newegg for like 25.00 less. So I cancelled the Amazon, and got it on Newegg.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I wonder what the difference is between the Flare x and TridentZ....seems like a marketing ploy. ??


Pretty much lol


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Pretty much lol


The difference is in the programmed SPD timings AFAIK.


----------



## Vellinious

I'm using the TridentZ I pulled out of my X99 rig. I'd be curious to see if there's a performance difference.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Trident are optimized for intel (timing and Sub timings) flare amd


I have noted from member shares who have both the Trident Z is more forgiving for OC'ing than Flare X.


----------



## austinmrs

Guys im still struggling to get mt 1600 @ 3.9Ghz stable on my CH6

I have a crappy RAM kit, so that should be the problem.. running them at stock - 2x4GB f4 2133c15d 8gvr - 2133Mhz 1.2V 15-15-15-15-36

Here are my bios settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













When i stress test several times with Cinebench, or with RealBench, i eventually get the 8 error code on the motherboard, my screen goes black and i have to hard restart the system on the button. Any ideas?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Guys im still struggling to get mt 1600 @ 3.9Ghz stable on my CH6
> 
> I have a crappy RAM kit, so that should be the problem.. running them at stock - 2x4GB f4 2133c15d 8gvr - 2133Mhz 1.2V 15-15-15-15-36
> 
> Here are my bios settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i stress test several times with Cinebench, or with RealBench, i eventually get the 8 error code on the motherboard, my screen goes black and i have to hard restart the system on the button. Any ideas?


Yes, copy some of my BIOS settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Than go to Digi+ and adjust these settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I only managed to overclock via PStates.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, copy some of my BIOS settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than go to Digi+ and adjust these settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only managed to overclock via PStates.


That doest not seem right at all. No need for llc lvl 4...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> That doest not seem right at all. No need for llc lvl 4...


It works for me.. but suit yourself.


----------



## Vellinious

That is a lot of LLC. Do you have active cooling on your VRMs? At least good air flow?


----------



## hurricane28

I was a little bored and was curious what fans where used on the 1600 stock cooler.

I found that these are Cooler Master fans that also been used on the Cooler Master Master liquid Maker 92. Kinda need to know lol.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That is a lot of LLC. Do you have active cooling on your VRMs? At least good air flow?


Yes it is and no no need. vrm's don't get hot under full load. Max i saw was like 45-50 c in HWINFO64.


----------



## Vellinious

I found a stable overclock for daily use. I can't run the memory at more than 2666 without having to add voltage, so it's just set there for the daily. Still....pretty happy with the core voltage needed to run 4.0. Silicon Lottery was right on with what they said it needed for 4.0.

I can get 4.2 to boot up @ 1.46v (with some LLC), but it's unstable and crashes after a few minutes of stability testing.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I found a stable overclock for daily use. I can't run the memory at more than 2666 without having to add voltage, so it's just set there for the daily. Still....pretty happy with the core voltage needed to run 4.0.


That's a nice clock.

I wanted to have an balanced performance overclock between RAM speed, CPU, thermal and voltage. I kinda achieved that now.

I can run 4 GHz but i have to turn the RAM speed lower than 3200 MHz which i don't like and my kit is rated for 3200 MHz. I think i have an balanced overclock for now. Its been rock solid so far.


----------



## onurbulbul

I've started to downclock my cpu first. I didn't see someone try to do it here.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's a nice clock.
> 
> I wanted to have an balanced performance overclock between RAM speed, CPU, thermal and voltage. I kinda achieved that now.
> 
> I can run 4 GHz but i have to turn the RAM speed lower than 3200 MHz which i don't like and my kit is rated for 3200 MHz. I think i have an balanced overclock for now. Its been rock solid so far.


I haven't been able to hit the same memory clocks on this processor, as I did with the 1500X. It's a little disappointing, but....oh well. I'll keep trying. Gotta be a way to make it run at, at least the rated speed without having to use more than 1.4v.

EDIT: I haven't been able to achieve the same graphics scores with Ryzen, as I had been getting with the X99 rigs. Same clocks, more clocks, various drivers...I'm getting close, but, not there.

Decent scores, but.....FS graphics score is 1000 points lower than it should be.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13073414

Timespy graphics score is 300 points lower than it should be.

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2032314

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I found a stable overclock for daily use. I can't run the memory at more than 2666 without having to add voltage, so it's just set there for the daily. Still....pretty happy with the core voltage needed to run 4.0. Silicon Lottery was right on with what they said it needed for 4.0.
> 
> I can get 4.2 to boot up @ 1.46v (with some LLC), but it's unstable and crashes after a few minutes of stability testing.


On my 1600x I gotta do 1.385 to hit 3.975... 4.0 probably would have to do like 1.45v lol

Woulda been nice to hit 4.0 with that volage

What is the max safe voltage for ryzen? Was it 1.425 or 1.45?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I haven't been able to hit the same memory clocks on this processor, as I did with the 1500X. It's a little disappointing, but....oh well. I'll keep trying. Gotta be a way to make it run at, at least the rated speed without having to use more than 1.4v.
> 
> EDIT: I haven't been able to achieve the same graphics scores with Ryzen, as I had been getting with the X99 rigs. Same clocks, more clocks, various drivers...I'm getting close, but, not there.
> 
> Decent scores, but.....FS graphics score is 1000 points lower than it should be.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13073414
> 
> Timespy graphics score is 300 points lower than it should be.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2032314
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this?


I just checked my BIOS and i am not on level 4 LLC, i have it on level 2.

The 1600 and 1600 x is in a different league compared to the 1500 x. Performance is much higher across the board.

Yeah, these ryzen chips don't have a lot of head room left for overclocking unfortunately, but 3.2 GHz to 3.9 GHz is still an beefy overclock of 700 MHz.. I think we are spoiled with higher frequencies and thinking that ryzen clocks bad.

Why did you get the 1600 x instead of the 1600? I mean, its the same CPU basically it only doesn't come with an cooler included and has higher TDP.

I too want to run my chip at 4 GHz but i am scared running my chip higher than 1.4 vcore lol.


----------



## Mega Man

No one knows yet. We have heard both, from different people
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Trident are optimized for intel (timing and Sub timings) flare amd
> 
> 
> 
> I have noted from member shares who have both the Trident Z is more forgiving for OC'ing than Flare X.
Click to expand...

No argument, I personally think the intel ones have loose sub timing


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I just checked my BIOS and i am not on level 4 LLC, i have it on level 2.
> 
> The 1600 and 1600 x is in a different league compared to the 1500 x. Performance is much higher across the board.
> 
> Yeah, these ryzen chips don't have a lot of head room left for overclocking unfortunately, but 3.2 GHz to 3.9 GHz is still an beefy overclock of 700 MHz.. I think we are spoiled with higher frequencies and thinking that ryzen clocks bad.
> 
> Why did you get the 1600 x instead of the 1600? I mean, its the same CPU basically it only doesn't come with an cooler included and has higher TDP.
> 
> I too want to run my chip at 4 GHz but i am scared running my chip higher than 1.4 vcore lol.


Because Silicon Lottery had a 1600X running 4.0 @ 1.374v on sale for cheaper than Amazon had the 1600X on sale for. I don't use the air cooler anyway. I tested the 1500X with air, just so I could gauge the difference between air and water...see if water cooling opened up any more headroom on the lower end 4 core processor. It didn't... I'm using the EK monoblock, so I didn't need the air cooler anyway.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Because Silicon Lottery had a 1600X running 4.0 @ 1.374v on sale for cheaper than Amazon had the 1600X on sale for. I don't use the air cooler anyway. I tested the 1500X with air, just so I could gauge the difference between air and water...see if water cooling opened up any more headroom on the lower end 4 core processor. It didn't... I'm using the EK monoblock, so I didn't need the air cooler anyway.


Alright, fair enough.

I want EK monoblock as well but that would mean i have to buy EK loop as well.. maybe next upgrade as it would cost me another € 4-500.


----------



## Bigdog302

I got my EK custom loop installed and of course it solved any overheating problem I had. here is a 3Dmark Firestrike score I recently got with my 1600X on a Crosshair VI board at
4,040 MHz with 2 Asus Strix 8 Gb RX480s on crossfire and with G Skill 16 GB RGB with Samsung B-die ram. currently with the 1403 beta bios on the Crosshair VI board.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13069790









Here is what my rig did with Time Spy. not too shabby....
http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2038251


----------



## Bigdog302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> On my 1600x I gotta do 1.385 to hit 3.975... 4.0 probably would have to do like 1.45v lol
> 
> Woulda been nice to hit 4.0 with that volage
> 
> What is the max safe voltage for ryzen? Was it 1.425 or 1.45?


I believe it is 1.42 volts.


----------



## Johan45

Here's a couple of my benchmarks. Who says ryzen can't game



Firestrike http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20941663


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No argument, I personally think the intel ones have loose sub timing


Dunno







.

This is The Stilt's 3333MHz Fast setup.



3x 3DM FS same setup, Fury X on my custom OC ROM. SuperPi ~9m 10s, CB15 without PB ~1710.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's a couple of my benchmarks. Who says ryzen can't game
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20941663


That physics score is right on par with the 5820k I ran a while back...GPU needs a little kick, though.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6557355/fs/13076186#


----------



## Vellinious

I noticed something with this CPU. I always just assumed with base bios settings, that 2 of the cores would boost to 4.0 and the rest would boost to 3.6. There are actually 4 cores that boost to 4.1 and the other 2 max out at 3.7. It never does all 4 cores at the same time, but it will do 3....

I wonder what in the AMD boost configuration, tells the CPU to clock higher. Temps? Voltage? Load type obviously plays some role as well.


----------



## Mega Man

All of my cores boost to 4.1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Because Silicon Lottery had a 1600X running 4.0 @ 1.374v on sale for cheaper than Amazon had the 1600X on sale for. I don't use the air cooler anyway. I tested the 1500X with air, just so I could gauge the difference between air and water...see if water cooling opened up any more headroom on the lower end 4 core processor. It didn't... I'm using the EK monoblock, so I didn't need the air cooler anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, fair enough.
> 
> I want EK monoblock as well but that would mean i have to buy EK loop as well.. maybe next upgrade as it would cost me another € 4-500.
Click to expand...

Huh why?

Once you get your alpha cool back you could just use that, just use the pump/ block combo as a pump. Or buy a pump, res and use the rad. You dont need an all ek loop. The joys of custom loops


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> All of my cores boost to 4.1


With stock boost? All at the same time, or 2 / 3 at a time? Have you noticed with all settings in the bios set to auto, that 2 cores will boost to 4.2?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That physics score is right on par with the 5820k I ran a while back...GPU needs a little kick, though.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6557355/fs/13076186#


What's the oc on the i7? I remember mine got 14500 physics score at stock.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> What's the oc on the i7? I remember mine got 14500 physics score at stock.


4.7...with 4.75 I could go over 19k (barely), but it was running super hot to do that.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> All of my cores boost to 4.1
> 
> 
> 
> With stock boost? All at the same time, or 2 / 3 at a time? Have you noticed with all settings in the bios set to auto, that 2 cores will boost to 4.2?
Click to expand...

yes at stock. it will be up to 2 at a time, and it just goes to any of the cores


----------



## onurbulbul

I have Msi B350 tomahawk mobo with r5 1500x. When I play with the vcore cpu freq. downclock itself to 1500Mhz. Could someone please help?


----------



## onurbulbul

When i play with cpu voltage, cpu downclock itself to 1500mhz


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> 
> When i play with cpu voltage, cpu downclock itself to 1500mhz


Another user with the same issue..

Welcome to the club lol.

What is your power option to performance or at ryzen balanced mode?


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Another user with the same issue..
> 
> Welcome to the club lol.
> 
> What is your power option to performance or at ryzen balanced mode?


I don't know what my power option is. Where could I see it?


----------



## hurricane28

Right click on the windows icon on the left bottom of your screen than go to control panel and look for power options.


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Right click on the windows icon on the left bottom of your screen than go to control panel and look for power options.


You mean that?


----------



## hurricane28

Yes, its at balanced? I cant read Turkish.


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, its at balanced? I cant read Turkish.










my bad. Yes it's balance


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes, its at balanced? I cant read Turkish.


Do you think it could possibly be the reason?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 4.7...with 4.75 I could go over 19k (barely), but it was running super hot to do that.


Your chip is a bit above average.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> Do you think it could possibly be the reason?


I don't know i don't have these options. You can try and see.


----------



## notron811

excuse me , but which software needs to test overclock and validate frequency in stress test? prime95, occt..?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> All of my cores boost to 4.1
> Huh why?
> 
> Once you get your alpha cool back you could just use that, just use the pump/ block combo as a pump. Or buy a pump, res and use the rad. You dont need an all ek loop. The joys of custom loops


I haven't send my cooler for RMA yet as my retail store is being rather obnoxious to say the least.. I contacted aquatuning and they offered help and will contact me tomorrow. I solved the issue for a short period of time but its starting to come back.. it appears that air bubbles get stuck behing the pump which is making this annoyingly gurgle/rattling noise. I personally think its due to the design of the pump reservoir as its pretty difficult to fill and bleed the loop.

I am lurking at these kits:

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/kits/performance-series

And use my 360 radiator in combination with one of these kits. I can mount an extra radiator in the front for optimal silence but i noticed that my 360 mm rad is already overkill for this setup so adding another 240 or 280 mm will net me even more overkill.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Your chip is a bit above average.


Yup. I had tried 3 different CPUs, only one of them would actually run 4.8, but it still barely broke 19k physics. A little more overclock, and the 1600X could break 20k with the 6850k. Highest I could get mine was 4.18. I hit a wall there, and voltage goes above 1.5v. = (


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Here's a couple of my benchmarks. Who says ryzen can't game
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20941663
> 
> 
> 
> That physics score is right on par with the 5820k I ran a while back...GPU needs a little kick, though.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6557355/fs/13076186#
Click to expand...

This better ? http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13080589/fs/6557355

This is just my HTPC not pushing it hard if I don't need to

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notron811*
> 
> excuse me , but which software needs to test overclock and validate frequency in stress test? prime95, occt..?


I use Prime95 ver 29.1 custom with 13500 ram allocation


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> All of my cores boost to 4.1
> Huh why?
> 
> Once you get your alpha cool back you could just use that, just use the pump/ block combo as a pump. Or buy a pump, res and use the rad. You dont need an all ek loop. The joys of custom loops
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't send my cooler for RMA yet as my retail store is being rather obnoxious to say the least.. I contacted aquatuning and they offered help and will contact me tomorrow. I solved the issue for a short period of time but its starting to come back.. it appears that air bubbles get stuck behing the pump which is making this annoyingly gurgle/rattling noise. I personally think its due to the design of the pump reservoir as its pretty difficult to fill and bleed the loop.
> 
> I am lurking at these kits:
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/kits/performance-series
> 
> And use my 360 radiator in combination with one of these kits. I can mount an extra radiator in the front for optimal silence but i noticed that my 360 mm rad is already overkill for this setup so adding another 240 or 280 mm will net me even more overkill.
Click to expand...

Ok, off you go full custom, buy everything separate, unless you plan on using everything.

If you go monoblock you will already not be using the cpu block.

Three kits are good value. Until you dont use everything


----------



## Vellinious

I wouldn't buy a kit either.....pick your pumps, pump tops, reservoirs, fittings and blocks separately.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Try a second fan (push/pull). It dropped mine 10c


well essentially i have two differnt fans that I put on there, and I haven't been using a y splitter, for my everyday activities there's almost no difference. with the 1 fan, the max when i'm gaming is like 1-2c higher but when it's idling and doing low resource tasks the mins are horridly diferent. with just the one, i'm able to get down to 30c at 23 ambient, and probably average 33c idle, but with the two fans at low speeds, it seems like the 2nd fan is causing air restrictions on the back end causing my lowest temps to be like 40 c. For now I'm just gonna stick with 1 fan setup since I don't go above 55c in everyday activities.


----------



## hurricane28

Why not getting one of these EK kits instead? I mean, all is there and the components they choose are good quality or am i missing something?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why not getting one of these EK kits instead? I mean, all is there and the components they choose are good quality or am i missing something?


Because if you're going to buy the motherboard monoblock, there's no sense in purchasing a kit that comes the CPU block. Buying the components individually, allows you to customize your cooling solution, rather than just go with a "one size fits all" approach. I've never been a fan of the EK pump top / reservoir combos...that's just personal preference, though.


----------



## hurricane28

Ah, of course,









Well for now my ALphacool is holding up, yesterday the rattling started again and i stopped it by tapping on the bottom of the reservoir. Today they promised me to mail me back in order to resolve the problem as this is not normal.

Why? What is wrong with the pump / top reservoirs? I thought its kinda need.


----------



## hurricane28

Finally managed to get to 4 GHz.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13085899

That Physics









At 4 Ghz i get almost double of what i am used to see with my FX 8350 at 5 GHz... Simply, staggering..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah, of course,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well for now my ALphacool is holding up, yesterday the rattling started again and i stopped it by tapping on the bottom of the reservoir. Today they promised me to mail me back in order to resolve the problem as this is not normal.
> 
> Why? What is wrong with the pump / top reservoirs? I thought its kinda need.


personal preference


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, it can't be worse than this ALphacool crap i am running now.. It annoys me more and more. When i tap really hard on the reservoir the grinding/gurgling noise stopt but always comes back after a few minutes or hours.. Frustrating.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, it can't be worse than this ALphacool crap i am running now.. It annoys me more and more. When i tap really hard on the reservoir the grinding/gurgling noise stopt but always comes back after a few minutes or hours.. Frustrating.


Alphacool usually makes pretty decent stuff.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah sure, but reading on this forum how they treat their customers...no thnx. That and i don't want "pretty decent" i wan't the best, which is why i do as much research as possible before i buy new components.

That, and i find RMA and customer support one of the most important things which ALphacool doesn't provide at this time for me.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Finally managed to get to 4 GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13085899
> 
> That Physics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 4 Ghz i get almost double of what i am used to see with my FX 8350 at 5 GHz... Simply, staggering..


My 8370 is at 4.7ghz and I am getting the 1600 this black Friday with some 3200 (or 3400) Gskill ram and either the MSI Pro Carbon or Asus x370-F. I can't wait to upgrade. I'm guessing you are happy with the 1600? no regrets not going for the 1600x or 3400 or 3600 ram?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> My 8370 is at 4.7ghz and I am getting the 1600 this black Friday with some 3200 (or 3400) Gskill ram and either the MSI Pro Carbon or Asus x370-F. I can't wait to upgrade. I'm guessing you are happy with the 1600? no regrets not going for the 1600x or 3400 or 3600 ram?


I personally would go for the Asus board as it is the best choice imo.

Yes i am very happy with my 1600, no regrets so far, its only a pain to overclock and i get the cold boot options sometimes but i bet that they are going to fix that pretty soon with new BIOS or something.

I am currently running 3200 MHz RAM but i can easily run it at 3466 or even 3600 MHz if i want to but i don't see the point yet. Haven't tried it with my 4 GHz overclock either i must say.

But as for now, no regrets regarding the performance and to be fair, there really is no comparison between the older FX series and the ryzen series CPU's.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I personally would go for the Asus board as it is the best choice imo.
> 
> Yes i am very happy with my 1600, no regrets so far, its only a pain to overclock and i get the cold boot options sometimes but i bet that they are going to fix that pretty soon with new BIOS or something.
> 
> I am currently running 3200 MHz RAM but i can easily run it at 3466 or even 3600 MHz if i want to but i don't see the point yet. Haven't tried it with my 4 GHz overclock either i must say.
> 
> But as for now, no regrets regarding the performance and to be fair, there really is no comparison between the older FX series and the ryzen series CPU's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> My 8370 is at 4.7ghz and I am getting the 1600 this black Friday with some 3200 (or 3400) Gskill ram and either the MSI Pro Carbon or Asus x370-F. I can't wait to upgrade. I'm guessing you are happy with the 1600? no regrets not going for the 1600x or 3400 or 3600 ram?


also to add onto hurricane's post, if you care about getting a good overclock, or price isnt much differnt between the x and non-x, i'd go with the x version. In my experience, the X overclocked much easier, much higher, and bit more stable when pushing its limits. If you're fine with like a 3.8 OC, then just go with the non x, if you want to push 4, then go with the x. To me it was only like an extra $8 to get the X so I did, and haven't regretted it yet.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I personally would go for the Asus board as it is the best choice imo.
> 
> Yes i am very happy with my 1600, no regrets so far, its only a pain to overclock and i get the cold boot options sometimes but i bet that they are going to fix that pretty soon with new BIOS or something.
> 
> I am currently running 3200 MHz RAM but i can easily run it at 3466 or even 3600 MHz if i want to but i don't see the point yet. Haven't tried it with my 4 GHz overclock either i must say.
> 
> But as for now, no regrets regarding the performance and to be fair, there really is no comparison between the older FX series and the ryzen series CPU's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> also to add onto hurricane's post, if you care about getting a good overclock, or price isnt much differnt between the x and non-x, i'd go with the x version. In my experience, the X overclocked much easier, much higher, and bit more stable when pushing its limits. If you're fine with like a 3.8 OC, then just go with the non x, if you want to push 4, then go with the x. To me it was only like an extra $8 to get the X so I did, and haven't regretted it yet.


Thanks for the advice guys! I know that the added frames I will get in games between 3.8 and 4.0 would be minimal, so I will pay attention to the price difference when it comes time for me to buy and I will see then. Glad to know this info


----------



## weyburn

I'm looking at getting a dual monitor mount for my desk, does anyone have any suggestions for a reasonable price? Looking at the specs of my monitors they're kinda heavy (one is 14lbs with the stand, so I'm assuming removing the stand will shave off a few lbs), and the other idk at all, but is smaller.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I'm looking at getting a dual monitor mount for my desk, does anyone have any suggestions for a reasonable price? Looking at the specs of my monitors they're kinda heavy (one is 14lbs with the stand, so I'm assuming removing the stand will shave off a few lbs), and the other idk at all, but is smaller.


I think you belong in here. This thread is for Ryzen 5 discussion. Mods help?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I'm looking at getting a dual monitor mount for my desk, does anyone have any suggestions for a reasonable price? Looking at the specs of my monitors they're kinda heavy (one is 14lbs with the stand, so I'm assuming removing the stand will shave off a few lbs), and the other idk at all, but is smaller.


I have a Acer GN246HL, and been really happy with it. It's 144hz refresh. It doesn't have DP input though. The weight is less than 8lbs. I bought mine on sale for like 165.00.

https://www.amazon.com/Acer-GN246HL-Bbid-24-Inch-Display/dp/B00KO4518I

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009642
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> I think you belong in here. This thread is for Ryzen 5 discussion. Mods help?


He is a R5 owner.









Nothing wrong with asking in here....









EDIT: You can also get it in the 27".


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah sure, but reading on this forum how they treat their customers...no thnx. That and i don't want "pretty decent" i wan't the best, which is why i do as much research as possible before i buy new components.
> 
> That, and i find RMA and customer support one of the most important things which ALphacool doesn't provide at this time for me.


Odd...I've never had any issues with them. They're hard to reach, but, always got a response. As for "the best", that'd be Bitspower....good luck getting ahold of their CS either, though. lol

EK is great for blocks....I use them all the time, but I hate their fittings, and their rotary fittings are garbage. Every time I think, "well, they've probably fixed their problems by now", I try them again, and within a few months of using them, they're leaking....again. I've got bitspower and swiftech rotaries that are 4+ years old and still don't leak. Of the last 15 rotaries I purchased from EK, 2 leaked right away, and another 6 started leaking within a few months. I've now replaced them all again with bitspower fittings. I'll keep buying their blocks, but, that's it.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> He is a R5 owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with asking in here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Mods can correct me if I am wrong, and I am not trying to be a jerk, but you are saying that anyone can just post any question about any topic in any sub forum and that is ok because we can all assume thay own something related to the sub where they are posting?









He has one post so I think he just went to a popular thread with his question. He should learn that posts need to go in the category where they belong tho. no hard feelings.









@weyburn welcome!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> I think you belong in here. This thread is for Ryzen 5 discussion. Mods help?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> Mods can correct me if I am wrong, and I am not trying to be a jerk, but you are saying that anyone can just post any question about any topic in any sub forum and that is ok because we can all assume thay own something related to the sub where they are posting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has one post so I think he just went to a popular thread with his question. He should learn that posts need to go in the category where they belong tho. no hard feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @weyburn welcome!


One post? Really? ........I would venture to say...that most of his 92 posts are probably in this thread.

I don't really think his question requires a mod though....really?

I'm sure I've asked questions in the past that had nothing to do with the thread I was in....









No hard feelings here either....


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> One post? Really? ........I would venture to say...that most of his 92 posts are probably in this thread.
> 
> I don't really think his question requires a mod though....really?
> 
> I'm sure I've asked questions in the past that had nothing to do with the thread I was in....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hard feelings here either....










I was looking at rep


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at rep


lol

No biggie....


----------



## Hequaqua

I can't actually tell I'm using a different CPU, unless you take benchmarks(those can be subjective in my view anyway)....CPU usage is down in BF1 and The Division for sure.

EDIT: Came from a [email protected] 24/7.


----------



## cooljaguar

MSI released an update for my mobo today, they _finally_ got it running on AGESA 1.0.0.6.

I immediately jumped into BIOS, reapplied my CPU OC, and tinkered with memory settings.. goodbye 2400mhz, hello 3200mhz! I even got running with the proper timings, 14-14-14-34. I was also able to trim down my CPU voltage a little, 3.7ghz stable at 1.23v, down from 1.25v.

So glad this memory compatibility nightmare is over, lol.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooljaguar*
> 
> MSI released an update for my mobo today, they _finally_ got it running on AGESA 1.0.0.6.
> 
> I immediately jumped into BIOS, reapplied my CPU OC, and tinkered with memory settings.. goodbye 2400mhz, hello 3200mhz! I even got running at the rated timings, 14-14-14-34. I was also able to trim down my CPU voltage a little, 3.7ghz stable at 1.23v, down from 1.25v.
> 
> So glad this memory compatibility nightmare is over, lol.


Their last one for my board(Krait X370 v1.4) went backwards...I can get to 2933 with 2T command rate...booo hiss....lol It's iffy at that...so I went back to v1.3 [email protected]

This ram is going back anyway....just waiting on the GSkill to get here.


----------



## hurricane28

Well that was rather disappointing. I expect a little more performance from 3200 MHz to 3600 MHz but its almost within margin of error..

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13085899/fs/13089382


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> Do you guys have great gaming experience comparing to Intel cpu because of much better 0.1% lowest fps?


They pass the eyeball test for any game or daily tasks that you might be doing. The only way to really tell the difference, is to compare numbers in benchmarks, and even then, the difference is usually negligible, until the overclocks start to get high....then Intel will pull away.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well that was rather disappointing. I expect a little more performance from 3200 MHz to 3600 MHz but its almost within margin of error..
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13085899/fs/13089382


FS won't note much difference in the physics score. You might notice a difference in the CPU score in Timespy, though. Memory plays a role there, where as physics is just brute power.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> FS won't note much difference in the physics score. You might notice a difference in the CPU score in Timespy, though. Memory plays a role there, where as physics is just brute power.


Yeah, this wasn't at 3600 MHz though lol.

This was at 3466 MHz... My bad.

I am trying to run at 3600 MHz now and see if there is any difference.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, this wasn't at 3600 MHz though lol.
> 
> This was at 3466 MHz... My bad.
> 
> I am trying to run at 3600 MHz now and see if there is any difference.


I wasn't even bothering to overclock the memory past 2666 for Firestrike and was still pulling 19.4k to 19.6k physics pretty regular with 4.18 on the core. Timespy CPU score showed a smallish, but notable difference between 2666 and 3200.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I wasn't even bothering to overclock the memory past 2666 for Firestrike and was still pulling 19.4k to 19.6k physics pretty regular with 4.18 on the core. Timespy CPU score showed a smallish, but notable difference between 2666 and 3200.


Its all about CPU speed i noticed.

From right to left: 3200 MHz, 3466 MHz and 3600 MHz.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13089489/fs/13089382/fs/13085899

What is interesting is that i was able to boot and run the benchmark at 3600 MHz with the same timing i used for 3466 MHz.


----------



## hurricane28

I tried 4.1 GHz but it didn't work. Maybe with a little more effort i can make it but i am fine at 4 GHz for now at 3200 MHz ram.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well that was rather disappointing. I expect a little more performance from 3200 MHz to 3600 MHz but its almost within margin of error..
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13085899/fs/13089382


Use Sky Diver, link.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Use Sky Diver, link.


I will later, i am going to enjoy my system now by gaming lol.

I really like Dirt 4 and it seems that i get higher frames compared to my 990FX rig too.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its all about CPU speed i noticed.
> 
> From right to left: 3200 MHz, 3466 MHz and 3600 MHz.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13089489/fs/13089382/fs/13085899
> 
> What is interesting is that i was able to boot and run the benchmark at 3600 MHz with the same timing i used for 3466 MHz.


Yeah, I was noticing some odd behavior too. Might want to check HWInfo, see what it has your memory actually running at.

The Timespy CPU test, and the photo editing portion of Realbench will show you the difference in your memory clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Use Sky Diver, link.


Why bother with Skydiver? The CPU test there is just straight physics, as well as being a less intensive benchmark.

On the watercooling comments earlier....I was thinking Aquacomputer, not alphacool. I've never used anything from Alphacool. I get those two mixed up all the time. = P


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Why bother with Skydiver? The CPU test there is just straight physics, as well as being a less intensive benchmark.


It's example of DFICLK/MEMCLK scaling.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> It's example of DFICLK/MEMCLK scaling.


In the Skydiver physics test? My best scores there always came from straight CPU core clock.....

Are you thinking Timespy? Scores in the CPU test there scale with memory clocks.....


----------



## gupsterg

CPU clock was 3.8GHz for all test cases in my table of data.

Same OS, etc used.

You can see the UEFI version is the same for 2400MHz to 3333MHz, only the 3333MHz Fast was newer UEFI, reason being to see if a newer UEFI with tighter settings was slower, highlighting if ASUS was loosening stuff we didn't know about.

2400MHz to 3333MHz testing used same timings and NS differs as MEMCLK increased.

Next The Stilt's post, link 1, link 2, link 3.

I have highlighted some boxes which show compares with lower MEMCLK.



So it is down to MEMCLK/DFICLK.

Then there is also this by The Stilt.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> CPU clock was 3.8GHz for all test cases in my table of data.
> 
> Same OS, etc used.
> 
> You can see the UEFI version is the same for 2400MHz to 3333MHz, only the 3333MHz Fast was newer UEFI, reason being to see if a newer UEFI with tighter settings was slower, highlighting if ASUS was loosening stuff we didn't know about.
> 
> 2400MHz to 3333MHz testing used same timings and NS differs as MEMCLK increased.
> 
> Next The Stilt's post, link 1, link 2, link 3.
> 
> I have highlighted some boxes which show compares with lower MEMCLK.
> 
> 
> 
> So it is down to MEMCLK/DFICLK.
> 
> Then there is also this by The Stilt.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Interesting....was this testing done on an Intel rig?


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> CPU clock was 3.8GHz for all test cases in my table of data.
> 
> Same OS, etc used.
> 
> You can see the UEFI version is the same for 2400MHz to 3333MHz, only the 3333MHz Fast was newer UEFI, reason being to see if a newer UEFI with tighter settings was slower, highlighting if ASUS was loosening stuff we didn't know about.
> 
> 2400MHz to 3333MHz testing used same timings and NS differs as MEMCLK increased.
> 
> Next The Stilt's post, link 1, link 2, link 3.
> 
> I have highlighted some boxes which show compares with lower MEMCLK.
> 
> 
> 
> So it is down to MEMCLK/DFICLK.
> 
> Then there is also this by The Stilt.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow so 3200 LL is the magic value winner? I am trying to understand more how ram works, does LL mean Low Latency? what cas is that?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I'm looking at getting a dual monitor mount for my desk, does anyone have any suggestions for a reasonable price? Looking at the specs of my monitors they're kinda heavy (one is 14lbs with the stand, so I'm assuming removing the stand will shave off a few lbs), and the other idk at all, but is smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you belong in here. This thread is for Ryzen 5 discussion. Mods help?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> He is a R5 owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with asking in here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Mods can correct me if I am wrong, and I am not trying to be a jerk, but you are saying that anyone can just post any question about any topic in any sub forum and that is ok because we can all assume thay own something related to the sub where they are posting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has one post so I think he just went to a popular thread with his question. He should learn that posts need to go in the category where they belong tho. no hard feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @weyburn welcome!
Click to expand...

Wow.










Maybe tone that back a bit


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Interesting....was this testing done on an Intel rig?


Nope, the Ryzen rig in my signature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> Wow so 3200 LL is the magic value winner? I am trying to understand more how ram works, does LL mean Low Latency? what cas is that?


It is pretty much.

MEMCLK is linked to DFICLK.

Data Fabric Interconnect Clock.

After 3200MHz MEMCLK, DFI is no longer a "bottleneck" for certain cases.

So DDR 3200MHz MEMCLK is 1600MHz (SDR), then the DFICLK is also that. So say vs stock setup of 2133MHz ie 1066MHz, you have OC'd DFICLK by 50%.

Once the DFICLK is at 1600MHz latency comes into play more of RAM.

In The Stilt's chart 3200MHz LL and 3466MHz LL is:-
Quote:


> 3200MHz = 12-12-12-28-54-140ns-9-8-12-2-2-GDME-1T (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC-tCWL-tRTP-tWR-tWRWRSCL-tRDRDSCL)
> 3466MHz = 14-14-14-28-54-192ns-14-8-12-2-2-GDMD-1T (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC-tCWL-tRTP-tWR-tWRWRSCL-tRDRDSCL)
> 
> 140ns @ 3200MHz = 224 CLK
> 192ns @ 3466MHz = 333 CLK


GDME = GearDown Mode Enabled
GDMD = GearDown Mode Disabled

Now look at the purple arrowed results.



3333MHz with same timings as 3200MHz gained 0%, even though "True Latency" was lower in 3333MHz.

I tighten up 3333MHz and some minute gains.

In The Stilt's chart do note it's a) 1080P b) GTX 1080, so resolution and GPU play a part in seeing scaling from MEMCLK/TIMINGS/DFICLK as does the test case.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nope, the Ryzen rig in my signature.
> It is pretty much.
> 
> MEMCLK is linked to DFICLK.
> 
> Data Fabric Interconnect Clock.
> 
> After 3200MHz MEMCLK, DFI is no longer a "bottleneck" for certain cases.
> 
> So DDR 3200MHz MEMCLK is 1600MHz (SDR), then the DFICLK is also that. So say vs stock setup of 2133MHz ie 1066MHz, you have OC'd DFICLK by 50%.
> 
> Once the DFICLK is at 1600MHz latency comes into play more of RAM.
> 
> In The Stilt's chart 3200MHz LL and 3466MHz LL is:-
> GDME = GearDown Mode Enabled
> GDMD = GearDown Mode Disabled
> 
> Now look at the purple arrowed results.
> 
> 
> 
> 3333MHz with same timings as 3200MHz gained 0%, even though "True Latency" was lower in 3333MHz.
> 
> I tighten up 3333MHz and some minute gains.
> 
> In The Stilt's chart do note it's a) 1080P b) GTX 1080, so resolution and GPU play a part in seeing scaling from MEMCLK/TIMINGS/DFICLK as does the test case.


Tough duty getting memory to run those timings at 3200.....12 12 12 28? Dayum.


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah I reckon so, he used F4-3600C15D-16GTZ, VDIMM ≥ 1.45V for 3200C12 LL. Even 3466MHz tight is tough for some, I always get 1-2 errors in HCI Memtest







. To get it fully stable I need to loosen setup







.

So I use 3333MHz his Fast setup, using ~1.375V VDIMM, 1.05V SOC. I reckon my rig is between the 3200LL & 3466LL.

3200MHz = 12-12-12-28-54-140ns-9-8-12-2-2-GDME-1T (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC-tCWL-tRTP-tWR-tWRWRSCL-tRDRDSCL)

3333MHz = 14-14-14-30-44-160ns-14-8-10-2-2-GDMD-1T (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC-tCWL-tRTP-tWR-tWRWRSCL-tRDRDSCL)

3466MHz = 14-14-14-28-54-192ns-14-8-12-2-2-GDMD-1T (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC-tCWL-tRTP-tWR-tWRWRSCL-tRDRDSCL)

For the Hitman test his CPU (R7 1700) was at ~3.5GHz, so likely with higher CPU clock some more scaling.


----------



## Vellinious

I've noticed that on the 1500X my memory overclocks were MUCH better than on this 1600X. I could run as high as 3616 with the 1500X, with this new processor, I have to beg it to run 3199, with a lot of wiggling around on the bclk, SOC votlage, SOC LLC, boot voltage....and even when it does start and run there, it's not stable. It's irritating....I know this memory is capable. It ran 3600+ in my X99 rig all the time as well.


----------



## onurbulbul

3.8Ghz stable with auto vcore


----------



## hurricane28

Hi R5 owners,

I contacted AMD about the max save voltage and temp and i got this as an answer:

Response and Service Request History:

Thank you for the email.

I understand you have a query regarding Ryzen R5 1600 safe core voltage.

The maximum safe core voltage is 1.45V and make sure temperature is below 75C.

Thank you for contacting AMD.

In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.

Best regards,

Now we know for sure 1.45V is the max and 75 C.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi R5 owners,
> 
> I contacted AMD about the max save voltage and temp and i got this as an answer:
> 
> Response and Service Request History:
> 
> Thank you for the email.
> 
> I understand you have a query regarding Ryzen R5 1600 safe core voltage.
> 
> The maximum safe core voltage is 1.45V and make sure temperature is below 75C.
> 
> Thank you for contacting AMD.
> 
> In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Now we know for sure 1.45V is the max and 75 C.


Knowing manufacturers, that's probably a bit on conservative side.


----------



## hurricane28

Yes indeed, but now we know for sure we can run our chips at 1.45v and if there is any problem, i can point to the email i got from AMD themselves.


----------



## Vellinious

This Crosshair had the voltage running 1.51v on auto. 1.45 seems pretty decent, but....for a daily, I'd still keep it below 1.4v.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes indeed, but now we know for sure we can run our chips at 1.45v and if there is any problem, i can point to the email i got from AMD themselves.


Yea, gl with that, they don't support overclocking, remember? They allow you to overclock


----------



## Vellinious

What?


----------



## Mega Man

Edited my post - your post had not populated when I stated reading the thread - aka was not directed to you


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nope, the Ryzen rig in my signature.
> It is pretty much.
> 
> MEMCLK is linked to DFICLK.
> 
> Data Fabric Interconnect Clock.
> 
> After 3200MHz MEMCLK, DFI is no longer a "bottleneck" for certain cases.
> 
> So DDR 3200MHz MEMCLK is 1600MHz (SDR), then the DFICLK is also that. So say vs stock setup of 2133MHz ie 1066MHz, you have OC'd DFICLK by 50%.
> 
> Once the DFICLK is at 1600MHz latency comes into play more of RAM.
> 
> In The Stilt's chart 3200MHz LL and 3466MHz LL is:-
> GDME = GearDown Mode Enabled
> GDMD = GearDown Mode Disabled
> 
> Now look at the purple arrowed results.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3333MHz with same timings as 3200MHz gained 0%, even though "True Latency" was lower in 3333MHz.
> 
> I tighten up 3333MHz and some minute gains.
> 
> In The Stilt's chart do note it's a) 1080P b) GTX 1080, so resolution and GPU play a part in seeing scaling from MEMCLK/TIMINGS/DFICLK as does the test case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Tough duty getting memory to run those timings at 3200.....12 12 12 28? Dayum.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yeah I reckon so, he used F4-3600C15D-16GTZ, VDIMM ≥ 1.45V for 3200C12 LL. Even 3466MHz tight is tough for some, I always get 1-2 errors in HCI Memtest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . To get it fully stable I need to loosen setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So I use 3333MHz his Fast setup, using ~1.375V VDIMM, 1.05V SOC. I reckon my rig is between the 3200LL & 3466LL.
> 
> 3200MHz = 12-12-12-28-54-140ns-9-8-12-2-2-GDME-1T (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC-tCWL-tRTP-tWR-tWRWRSCL-tRDRDSCL)
> 
> 3333MHz = 14-14-14-30-44-160ns-14-8-10-2-2-GDMD-1T (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC-tCWL-tRTP-tWR-tWRWRSCL-tRDRDSCL)
> 
> 3466MHz = 14-14-14-28-54-192ns-14-8-12-2-2-GDMD-1T (tCL-tRCDR/W-tRP-tRAS-tRC-tRFC-tCWL-tRTP-tWR-tWRWRSCL-tRDRDSCL)
> 
> For the Hitman test his CPU (R7 1700) was at ~3.5GHz, so likely with higher CPU clock some more scaling.


I can't even find 3200 ram with cas 12 on PC part picker... I guess the take away is that tight-timings > speed ?? Is going from cas 16 to cas 14 worth the extra $30?


----------



## gupsterg

It was F4-3600C15D-16GTZ kit. 2x 8GB, single rank.

ie 3600MHz CAS 15, best bin of Samsung B Die G.Skill do AFAIK.

It was then over volted than stock 1.35V to 1.45V+ to gain CAS 12 3200MHz tight subtimings.

I have F4-3200C14D-16GTZ. 2x 8GB, single rank. Pretty much 2nd best bin of Samsung B Die AFAIK. Like stated 3333MHz tight is between 3200LL & 3466LL, easier to attain and pretty easy VDIMM of 1.375V.

Other Samsung B die should attain comparable results, but as always with OC'ing/tweaking YMMV. Some is down to IMC "quality" as to how forgiving it is for OC'ing/tweaking of RAM, another aspect is mobo and bigger factor currently is firmware (ie UEFI).

AGESA besides including CPU microcode / SMU firmware updates includes PMU firmware (ie IMC). On the C6H for AGESA 1.0.0.6 (UEFI 9943/9945) we have had 2 differing PMU FW within UEFI, 9943 is aimed at 1 dimm per channel compatibility, 9945 is aimed at 2 dimm per channel compatibility.

What RAM are you considering?

Be aware this platform is still "developing", so hope is as it moves along we see better support for HW, resulting in better tweaking / stability of OC'ing.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> It was F4-3600C15D-16GTZ kit. 2x 8GB, single rank.
> 
> ie 3600MHz CAS 15, best bin of Samsung B Die G.Skill do AFAIK.
> 
> It was then over volted than stock 1.35V to 1.45V+ to gain CAS 12 3200MHz tight subtimings.
> 
> I have F4-3200C14D-16GTZ. 2x 8GB, single rank. Pretty much 2nd best bin of Samsung B Die AFAIK. Like stated 3333MHz tight is between 3200LL & 3466LL, easier to attain and pretty easy VDIMM of 1.375V.
> 
> Other Samsung B die should attain comparable results, but as always with OC'ing/tweaking YMMV. Some is down to IMC "quality" as to how forgiving it is for OC'ing/tweaking of RAM, another aspect is mobo and bigger factor currently is firmware (ie UEFI).
> 
> AGESA besides including CPU microcode / SMU firmware updates includes PMU firmware (ie IMC). On the C6H for AGESA 1.0.0.6 (UEFI 9943/9945) we have had 2 differing PMU FW within UEFI, 9943 is aimed at 1 dimm per channel compatibility, 9945 is aimed at 2 dimm per channel compatibility.
> 
> What RAM are you considering?
> 
> Be aware this platform is still "developing", so hope is as it moves along we see better support for HW, resulting in better tweaking / stability of OC'ing.


I am looking at Gskill 2x8gb kits, minimum speed 3200, and less than $175. Not purchasing till around black friday so I am learning now to decide in the coming months.

Lots of choices

Prices keep going up though. I am wondering if I should buy now if prices aren't expected to come down...


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> I can't even find 3200 ram with cas 12 on PC part picker... I guess the take away is that tight-timings > speed ?? Is going from cas 16 to cas 14 worth the extra $30?


3200 14 is about the best stuff out there at the moment.


----------



## Albert1007

Hi everyone

Yesterday I finished my Ryzen build, with a 1600X, that was at 1.48-1.5V at stock (coming from a 7700K that did 5Ghz on 1.296V it was quite surprising xD)

Tuned it a bit and now it's sitting with a 3.9Ghz rock solid 1.352V (bumping it to 1.373V under heavy load),, and idling at 1.9Ghz with 0.5V. Ram works like a charm, 2x8Gb 3200mhz C16, and the mobo is the C6H.

I'm using a R1 Ultimate BUT with only the central fan, the side one was interfering with my Corsair Dominator Platinum, so i wiped it out and I'm awaiting for a XF140 to come and help a bit with the airflow.

My idle temps are between 37 and 48 Celsius, and my load temps under Realbench are under 74. Cinebench usually 67-71 Celsius, and everything is measured with Ryzen master, soo...

Should I be worried about those temps? Are they normal? Will they improve with the extra XF140? Vcore OK or potato CPU?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Yesterday I finished my Ryzen build, with a 1600X, that was at 1.48-1.5V at stock (coming from a 7700K that did 5Ghz on 1.296V it was quite surprising xD)
> 
> Tuned it a bit and now it's sitting with a 3.9Ghz rock solid 1.352V (bumping it to 1.373V under heavy load),, and idling at 1.9Ghz with 0.5V. Ram works like a charm, 2x8Gb 3200mhz C16, and the mobo is the C6H.
> 
> I'm using a R1 Ultimate BUT with only the central fan, the side one was interfering with my Corsair Dominator Platinum, so i wiped it out and I'm awaiting for a XF140 to come and help a bit with the airflow.
> 
> My idle temps are between 37 and 48 Celsius, and my load temps under Realbench are under 74. Cinebench usually 67-71 Celsius, and everything is measured with Ryzen master, soo...
> 
> Should I be worried about those temps? Are they normal? Will they improve with the extra XF140? Vcore OK or potato CPU?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


1.5v for XFR/Boost is normal, your voltages are very good for the clocks, and temps are OK. AMD guidelines are '75c or under' and '1.45v or under'.


----------



## Albert1007

Thanks!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yea, gl with that, they don't support overclocking, remember? They allow you to overclock


Yes, but where else are we getting our information from? And what would your answer be if i asked you?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yea, gl with that, they don't support overclocking, remember? They allow you to overclock
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but where else are we getting our information from? And what would your answer be if i asked you?
Click to expand...

From AMD press release
Quote:


> WARNING: AMD processors, including chipsets, CPUs, APUs and GPUs (collectively and individually "AMD processor"), are intended to be operated only within their associated specifications and factory settings. Operating your AMD processor outside of official AMD specifications or outside of factory settings, including but not limited to the conducting of overclocking (including use of this overclocking software, even if such software has been directly or indirectly provided by AMD or an entity otherwise affiliated in any way with AMD), may damage your processor, affect the operation of your processor or the security features therein and/or lead to other problems, including but not limited to damage to your system components (including your motherboard and components thereon (e.g., memory)), system instabilities (e.g., data loss and corrupted images), reduction in system performance, shortened processor, system component and/or system life, and in extreme cases, total system failure. It is recommended that you save any important data before using the tool. AMD does not provide support or service for issues or damages related to use of an AMD processor outside of official AMD specifications or outside of factory settings. You may also not receive support or service from your board or system manufacturer. Please make sure you have saved all important data before using this overclocking software. DAMAGES CAUSED BY USE OF YOUR AMD PROCESSOR OUTSIDE OF OFFICIAL AMD SPECIFICATIONS OR OUTSIDE OF FACTORY SETTINGS ARE NOT COVERED UNDER ANY AMD PRODUCT WARRANTY AND MAY NOT BE COVERED BY YOUR BOARD OR SYSTEM MANUFACTURER'S WARRANTY.


Quote:


> As a general guideline: a CPU voltage of up to 1.35 V is acceptable for driving everyday overclocks of the AMD Ryzen processor. Core voltages up to 1.45 V are also sustainable, but our models suggest that processor longevity may be affected. Regardless of your voltage, make sure you're using capable cooling to keep temperatures as low as possible.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have a Acer GN246HL, and been really happy with it. It's 144hz refresh. It doesn't have DP input though. The weight is less than 8lbs. I bought mine on sale for like 165.00.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Acer-GN246HL-Bbid-24-Inch-Display/dp/B00KO4518I
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009642
> He is a R5 owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with asking in here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: You can also get it in the 27".


I was talking about a monitor mount with arms , not a monitor, but thanks for the suggestion I'll take a look at that if I plan on getting another monitor









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> Mods can correct me if I am wrong, and I am not trying to be a jerk, but you are saying that anyone can just post any question about any topic in any sub forum and that is ok because we can all assume thay own something related to the sub where they are posting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has one post so I think he just went to a popular thread with his question. He should learn that posts need to go in the category where they belong tho. no hard feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @weyburn welcome!


I may be wrong, but I'm like 97% sure I helped you with your question before asking about a monitor mount, so I'm not sure why you're saying this is my first post and I just found a popular thread to post on.

Also, every post on this site I've made, except one, has been on this thread. I've grown to trust the opinions from people on this thread and thought maybe someone had some insights or suggestions that could throw me in the right direction. It wasn't really a specific question about it, otherwise if I wanted to discuss the specifics on monitor mounts id find the right forum.

But if it's such a big deal for someone not to ask an off topic Question once in a blue moon then I'll stop asking my fellow ryzen users.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I was talking about a monitor mount with arms , not a monitor, but thanks for the suggestion I'll take a look at that if I plan on getting another monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be wrong, but I'm like 97% sure I helped you with your question before asking about a monitor mount, so I'm not sure why you're saying this is my first post and I just found a popular thread to post on.
> 
> Also, every post on this site I've made, except one, has been on this thread. I've grown to trust the opinions from people on this thread and thought maybe someone had some insights or suggestions that could throw me in the right direction. It wasn't really a specific question about it, otherwise if I wanted to discuss the specifics on monitor mounts id find the right forum.
> 
> But if it's such a big deal for someone not to ask an off topic Question once in a blue moon then I'll stop asking my fellow ryzen users.


No [email protected] bad.

I think he realized that your question wasn't your first post....I wouldn't sweat it...it's all good.









_______________________________________________________________________________________________

I just ran Firestrike with the [email protected] with my [email protected]/8700....odd physics score compared with the GTX1060. This is on the edge for the RX480 too. I know Firestrike favors nVidia, but man that combined score is really bad....











http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13096721/fs/13000165


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Albert1007*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Yesterday I finished my Ryzen build, with a 1600X, that was at 1.48-1.5V at stock (coming from a 7700K that did 5Ghz on 1.296V it was quite surprising xD)
> 
> Tuned it a bit and now it's sitting with a 3.9Ghz rock solid 1.352V (bumping it to 1.373V under heavy load),, and idling at 1.9Ghz with 0.5V. Ram works like a charm, 2x8Gb 3200mhz C16, and the mobo is the C6H.
> 
> I'm using a R1 Ultimate BUT with only the central fan, the side one was interfering with my Corsair Dominator Platinum, so i wiped it out and I'm awaiting for a XF140 to come and help a bit with the airflow.
> 
> My idle temps are between 37 and 48 Celsius, and my load temps under Realbench are under 74. Cinebench usually 67-71 Celsius, and everything is measured with Ryzen master, soo...
> 
> Should I be worried about those temps? Are they normal? Will they improve with the extra XF140? Vcore OK or potato CPU?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Currently I'm dumb and running my 1600x at 1.375v, averages 1.385v with a max if 1.391v. I'm using the budget hyper 212 Evo, depending on my ambient (my room is small, ac sucks and it's stupid hot outside), but when it was 22 ambient, I was getting a low of 30, average of 34. When I play video games getting ranges of 46-52c, and I can't remember off the top of my head but I'm pretty sure my cinebench was staying around 70c.

So I'm guessing with a beefy cooler, and getting a proper front fan you'll do better than my $25 cooler lol.

Also, I was gonna upgrade my cooler to the R1 universal, but the temps seemed more than acceptable with my current cooler that I scratched that idea.

Tl;dr: I'm putting more volts, and getting better cooling out of a cheap cooler, so you should be happy once you get your new fan.


----------



## Albert1007

Well, here ambient temps is between 27 to 31 Celsius, that may help xD

Hoping for winter coming soon xD


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> From AMD press release


I remember that they said the same thing for FX CPU's and yet most of us ran or even run them much higher than the rated voltage without any degradation. Or is it different with these chips?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I remember that they said the same thing for FX CPU's and yet most of us ran or even run them much higher than the rated voltage without any degradation. Or is it different with these chips?


Vishera was on a hardier node. 32nm (SB and Vishera) can take an absolute thrashing in terms of voltage. 14nm is a different animal and you're going to want to treat it with care. For most day-to-day users, I'm most comfortable keeping my recommendations in line with AMD's. Buy a top-end motherboard and take every precaution with cooling and tuning and you can get away with more, but that's not describing the majority of overclockers.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Vishera was on a hardier node. 32nm (SB and Vishera) can take an absolute thrashing in terms of voltage. 14nm is a different animal and you're going to want to treat it with care.


Aha so i thought.

Well i am at 4 GHz at 1.431 V and temps don't go beyond 60 c at all times. I guess that its okay that you run 1.4+ V only if you can keep it cool enough.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at rep


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I was talking about a monitor mount with arms , not a monitor, but thanks for the suggestion I'll take a look at that if I plan on getting another monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be wrong, but I'm like 97% sure I helped you with your question before asking about a monitor mount, so I'm not sure why you're saying this is my first post and I just found a popular thread to post on.
> 
> Also, every post on this site I've made, except one, has been on this thread. I've grown to trust the opinions from people on this thread and thought maybe someone had some insights or suggestions that could throw me in the right direction. It wasn't really a specific question about it, otherwise if I wanted to discuss the specifics on monitor mounts id find the right forum.
> 
> But if it's such a big deal for someone not to ask an off topic Question once in a blue moon then I'll stop asking my fellow ryzen users.


See above


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi R5 owners,
> 
> I contacted AMD about the max save voltage and temp and i got this as an answer:
> 
> Response and Service Request History:
> 
> Thank you for the email.
> 
> I understand you have a query regarding Ryzen R5 1600 safe core voltage.
> 
> The maximum safe core voltage is 1.45V and make sure temperature is below 75C.
> 
> Thank you for contacting AMD.
> 
> In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Now we know for sure 1.45V is the max and 75 C.


thanks for this, I think I'll tweek some more settings and see what's my max OC with these parameters.


----------



## hurricane28

I am not saying that running your chip at 1.450 v is save but this was the response i got from AMD.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am not saying that running your chip at 1.450 v is save but this was the response i got from AMD.


oh I completely understand, I just want to see what I can push it to, then probably end up sticking with my 3.95 @ 1.335v. Maybe one day i'll need some extra volts for a project.


----------



## Mega Man

Technically? By the warranty statement yes.

At least in The us, they have to prove that the modification caused the issue.

Read the caps lock part
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yea, gl with that, they don't support overclocking, remember? They allow you to overclock
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but where else are we getting our information from? And what would your answer be if i asked you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From AMD press release
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING: AMD processors, including chipsets, CPUs, APUs and GPUs (collectively and individually "AMD processor"), are intended to be operated only within their associated specifications and factory settings. Operating your AMD processor outside of official AMD specifications or outside of factory settings, including but not limited to the conducting of overclocking (including use of this overclocking software, even if such software has been directly or indirectly provided by AMD or an entity otherwise affiliated in any way with AMD), may damage your processor, affect the operation of your processor or the security features therein and/or lead to other problems, including but not limited to damage to your system components (including your motherboard and components thereon (e.g., memory)), system instabilities (e.g., data loss and corrupted images), reduction in system performance, shortened processor, system component and/or system life, and in extreme cases, total system failure. It is recommended that you save any important data before using the tool. AMD does not provide support or service for issues or damages related to use of an AMD processor outside of official AMD specifications or outside of factory settings. You may also not receive support or service from your board or system manufacturer. Please make sure you have saved all important data before using this overclocking software. DAMAGES CAUSED BY USE OF YOUR AMD PROCESSOR OUTSIDE OF OFFICIAL AMD SPECIFICATIONS OR OUTSIDE OF FACTORY SETTINGS ARE NOT COVERED UNDER ANY AMD PRODUCT WARRANTY AND MAY NOT BE COVERED BY YOUR BOARD OR SYSTEM MANUFACTURER'S WARRANTY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> As a general guideline: a CPU voltage of up to 1.35 V is acceptable for driving everyday overclocks of the AMD Ryzen processor. Core voltages up to 1.45 V are also sustainable, but our models suggest that processor longevity may be affected. Regardless of your voltage, make sure you're using capable cooling to keep temperatures as low as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Technically? By the warranty statement yes.
> 
> At least in The us, they have to prove that the modification caused the issue.
> 
> Read the caps lock part


From what i understand from this is that AMD does allow us to overclock but doesn't provide support for it in any way. This is mostly to cover themselves because if they would offer help or support they would get a lot of RMA's.

IF e CPU dies it dies and there is nothing you can do about it, it just stops working so imo there is no way for them to trace the cause of the CPU dying and if they say its due to overclocking they have to proof it. At least that's how it works here.

If a product fails within 6 months its most likely that the problem was already there before purchase and they have to solve it within an reasonable time and without cost. IF they say its user error, they have to proof it.

Its the same with my cooler. I can send it back to my retail store but they said than they send it to ALphacool in Germany in order to determine if its user error or is it the pump failing on me. I have to pay shipping myself and if it turns out that its an defective product, i get a new one and i get back the shipping cost.. If it turns out that i was the cause of the pump failing, i have to pay for shipping and for the study they done on the cooler to determine the cause...

This is waay out of line and contradicts how its written in the law of commerce.


----------



## Compo82

Hi!
There would be a problem I can not figure out why the processor's L3 cache measurement results vary greatly.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compo82*
> 
> Hi!
> There would be a problem I can not figure out why the processor's L3 cache measurement results vary greatly.


I guess instability.

If you have the same amount of background processes running when you did both tests it could be instability.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Compo82*
> 
> Hi!
> There would be a problem I can not figure out why the processor's L3 cache measurement results vary greatly.


Normal. IMO the app has issues on Ryzen, I have used pretty much all recent releases to date of AIDA64.

I can show excessively high scores as well as low scores. Same in W7 & W10C

My rig is not unstable either.


----------



## Compo82

It also makes default settings.


----------



## Compo82

My stability concerns are not just confusing that I do not know what causes these fluctuations


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm not too worried about these numbers....but at least I'm at 3200mhz!

Only thing I had to do was update the bios to 1.4 and set the speed, timings were already in there!!!

This is with everything at the stock bios settings. I will mess with it later...need to get the old ram sent off.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm not too worried about these numbers....but at least I'm at 3200mhz!
> 
> Only thing I had to do was update the bios to 1.4 and set the speed, timings were already in there!!!
> 
> This is with everything at the stock bios settings. I will mess with it later...need to get the old ram sent off.


Nice, so you got your new G.Skill RAM today?


----------



## Hequaqua

Yep!

Just ran Adia64 real quick....nice. Boot times are much faster too. It went from around 22secs to 15secs. It lowered the voltage on what I was running on the DRAM to the stock voltage of 1.35v. Looking good to me.

I will run HCI later tonight to stress it and see what happens. I also have the Google test, just have to look up how to start it again....I know it runs through Linux if I'm not mistaken. I still have everything installed, just have to refresh my mind on how to do it.

Very Happy atm though!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yep!
> 
> Just ran Adia64 real quick....nice. Boot times are much faster too. It went from around 22secs to 15secs. It lowered the voltage on what I was running on the DRAM to the stock voltage of 1.35v. Looking good to me.
> 
> I will run HCI later tonight to stress it and see what happens. I also have the Google test, just have to look up how to start it again....I know it runs through Linux if I'm not mistaken. I still have everything installed, just have to refresh my mind on how to do it.
> 
> Very Happy atm though!


Great.

This is one of the best memory kits you can buy for ryzen which is why i chose it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Great.
> 
> This is one of the best memory kits you can buy for ryzen which is why i chose it.


From what little I've messed with, I agree.

It seems to have solved a lot of the issues I was having:

slow boot times
hitting the rated speed
cut latency down by at least 10ns it what few runs I've made(Adia64/Performance Test 9)
lowered DRAM voltage
no shutting all the way off on restarts(that was driving me nuts)when no changes were made in Windows or the bios

It also added the DIMM temps in HWiNFO...nice. Looks like under a heavy load(y-cruncher) max was 33°C(idle is around 28°C)

Well worth the extra $$. I caught it on sale, so the difference was like 40.00(US) over the Corsair.
EDIT: This kit is still on sale on Newegg....for the next 10 hours.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530

Looking forward to putting it through the wringer and see if it will pass everything.

Happy though, very!









NOTE: The only issue I've found so far is the MSI Command Center App. I use it to turn up my rad/sys fans before running IBT/Prime/ect. I have the newest version to install and see if that fixes the issue. If not....I will just set a more aggressive PWM curve in the bios.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> From what little I've messed with, I agree.
> 
> It seems to have solved a lot of the issues I was having:
> 
> slow boot times
> hitting the rated speed
> cut latency down by at least 10ns it what few runs I've made(Adia64/Performance Test 9)
> lowered DRAM voltage
> no shutting all the way off on restarts(that was driving me nuts)when no changes were made in Windows or the bios
> 
> It also added the DIMM temps in HWiNFO...nice. Looks like under a heavy load(y-cruncher) max was 33°C(idle is around 28°C)
> 
> Well worth the extra $$. I caught it on sale, so the difference was like 40.00(US) over the Corsair.
> 
> Looking forward to putting it through the wringer and see if it will pass everything.
> 
> Happy though, very!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: The only issue I've found so far is the MSI Command Center App. I use it to turn up my rad/sys fans before running IBT/Prime/ect. I have the newest version to install and see if that fixes the issue. If not....I will just set a more aggressive PWM curve in the bios.


Nice it fixed some issues on your side.

Always nice to see an fellow member with the same component and is just as happy as i am









I thought too that its worth the extra cash but a vriend of mine got the same CPU but got cheap Corsair 3000 MHz RAM and an Asus Prime B350-plus board. This is the RAM kit he bought: http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b3000c15

Well, you get what you pay for at the end, he cannot overclock it and it barely can make it run at 3000 MHz. IMO he could better spend some more money on RAM but that's his opinion of course.

Why wouldn't it pass everything you think? With me its stable as a rock so far and i am running 4 GHz now.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice it fixed some issues on your side.
> 
> Always nice to see an fellow member with the same component and is just as happy as i am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought too that its worth the extra cash but a vriend of mine got the same CPU but got cheap Corsair 3000 MHz RAM and an Asus Prime B350-plus board. This is the RAM kit he bought: http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b3000c15
> 
> Well, you get what you pay for at the end, he cannot overclock it and it barely can make it run at 3000 MHz. IMO he could better spend some more money on RAM but that's his opinion of course.
> 
> Why wouldn't it pass everything you think? With me its stable as a rock so far and i am running 4 GHz now.


I'm sure it will....but with IBT/Prime95 I may have to up the voltage a bit. I will run IBT a little later tonight...I have to find my benchmark folder and make sure I use the same settings except for the ram. I pretty confidant in it passing, just at what voltage. I mean, even if I have to bump it to 1.360v that's still less that what the Corsair needed to run IBT with no WHEA errors. Prime95 *should* fine, I believe IBT was the only one where I need a little more voltage. Of course, that was on the old bios too.

I had the LPX CL16 3200, it wouldn't hit that with added voltage, loose timings, or anything else I tried.

I'm very happy....will only get happier now!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm sure it will....but with IBT/Prime95 I may have to up the voltage a bit. I will run IBT a little later tonight...I have to find my benchmark folder and make sure I use the same settings except for the ram. I pretty confidant in it passing, just at what voltage. I mean, even if I have to bump it to 1.360v that's still less that what the Corsair needed to run IBT with no WHEA errors. Prime95 *should* fine, I believe IBT was the only one where I need a little more voltage. Of course, that was on the old bios too.
> 
> I had the LPX CL16 3200, it wouldn't hit that with added voltage, loose timings, or anything else I tried.
> 
> I'm very happy....will only get happier now!


EDIT: Ran IBT/AVX a bit ago....3.8ghz 3200mhz 1.250v LLC2(wanted make sure it had enough core voltage)12288mb RAM:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Vellinious

I'm a little confused. Shouldn't this be a LOT lower? I would think the latency would be around 14, maybe 15....



Is this right?



??


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm a little confused. Shouldn't this be a LOT lower? I would think the latency would be around 14, maybe 15....
> 
> 
> 
> Is this right?
> 
> 
> 
> ??


Yeah i guess so.. this is what i get:


----------



## hurricane28

Got a new email from AMD:

Thank you for the response.

Yes, 1.45v is the max safe voltage for Ryzen processors but AMD do not recommend to use this voltage all the times as it might decrease the lifetime of the CPU.

It is recommended to use between 1.2 to 1.4 volts for better stability and performance.

Also overclocking is not recommended as it will void the warranty of the CPU and recommends to use the CPU at stock settings.

Thank you for contacting AMD.

In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.

Best regards,


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yep, more covering of their asses. They were saying 1.5v for Phenom and FX processors but I was using them at almost 1.6v (1.55 -1.57) 24/7 for few years and both are still running. Good cooling on them though. MBs and their VRM is more likely to suffer.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, well i am running my CPU at 4 GHz at around 1.4 Vcore so i should be okay since temps are no issue and rarely hits higher than 50 c.

I did run timespy:

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2062226

I don't know if its any good but i think its decent.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah i guess so.. this is what i get:


I wonder what's causing that benchmark to read the latency so high......I mean, that's just awful. My Intel rig with the same memory clocks and timings is 1000 points higher on the memory score.


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm thinking it has something to do with the Infinity Fabric. Mine is the same as Hurricane's. In PT9 latency is around 54-57.


----------



## hurricane28

yeah, i don't know man.

System feels snappy and fast so i guess im good.


----------



## andydabeast

I am not sure upping th cost from $115 to $175 is worth going from cas 16 to 14. The 3200 cas 16 kit is cheapest since Feburary for the next 18 hours... who thinks we can get better around Black Friday? Are prices expected to keep rising?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> I am not sure upping th cost from $115 to $175 is worth going from cas 16 to 14. The 3200 cas 16 kit is cheapest since Feburary for the next 18 hours... who thinks we can get better around Black Friday? Are prices expected to keep rising?


You can get what you like. 3200 CL 16 is most definitely Hynix. Just so you know. If you're going to set and forget it that fine as long as it works at XMP. Hynix mems have been kind of spotty for compatibility and performance. The obvious favourite is Samsung "B" die and they not cheap and won't be for the forseeable future.


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You can get what you like. 3200 CL 16 is most definitely Hynix. Just so you know. If you're going to set and forget it that fine as long as it works at XMP. Hynix mems have been kind of spotty for compatibility and performance. The obvious favourite is Samsung "B" die and they not cheap and won't be for the forseeable future.


I thought Gskill was Samsung B-die? How do I tell?


----------



## Dimensive

Been waiting all week for this!


----------



## Hequaqua

I just finished running some memory benchmarks.

I used Performance Test 9 and Adia64(just the Memory tests).

I did these back to back, after a fresh restart. The latest(blue) are done on a Beta bios that I just flashed this morning.

These are two different ram kits. I think I've labeled them pretty clearly. I was never able to get the Corsair kit to 3200mhz.

Other than the ram kits/speeds/timings...everything else was the same. The latest official and the beta bios' seem to lower the cpu clock speed. Normally at 3.8 it would be 3799.6. For whatever reason it now averages 3799.00...lol

*Memory Benchmarks 2933/[email protected]*

Pretty decent gain...the big plus for me was the GSkill set has fixed a lot of my issues that I was having.









NOTE: I didn't include the cache numbers for the Adia64 runs.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I just finished running some memory benchmarks.
> 
> I used Performance Test 9 and Adia64(just the Memory tests).
> 
> I did these back to back, after a fresh restart. The latest(blue) are done on a Beta bios that I just flashed this morning.
> 
> These are two different ram kits. I think I've labeled them pretty clearly. I was never able to get the Corsair kit to 3200mhz.
> 
> Other than the ram kits/speeds/timings...everything else was the same. The latest official and the beta bios' seem to lower the cpu clock speed. Normally at 3.8 it would be 3799.6. For whatever reason it now averages 3799.00...lol
> 
> *Memory Benchmarks 2933/[email protected]*
> 
> Pretty decent gain...the big plus for me was the GSkill set has fixed a lot of my issues that I was having.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: I didn't include the cache numbers for the Adia64 runs.


The latency numbers still bug me....shouldn't be that slow.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The latency numbers still bug me....shouldn't be that slow.


Yea...they are much better than they were at launch though....


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Been waiting all week for this!


Looks hot


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Been waiting all week for this!


you could have bought a 1600 and invest on a better motherboard


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> you could have bought a 1600 and invest on a better motherboard


I got the 1600X for $207 and I prefer ASRock.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You can get what you like. 3200 CL 16 is most definitely Hynix. Just so you know. If you're going to set and forget it that fine as long as it works at XMP. Hynix mems have been kind of spotty for compatibility and performance. The obvious favourite is Samsung "B" die and they not cheap and won't be for the forseeable future.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Gskill was Samsung B-die? How do I tell?
Click to expand...

3200 cl14 or anything 3600 and up will be "B" die I just bought these https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232483


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Been waiting all week for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you could have bought a 1600 and invest on a better motherboard
Click to expand...

And, some people like itx.

Me i am super happy. I have an empty s3 that will finally get some amd awesome sauce


----------



## andydabeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> 3200 cl14 or anything 3600 and up will be "B" die I just bought these https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232483


Thanks for the info. I'll probably end up with 3200 cl16. With a sale it could be close to $100 less than yours but what like %15 less performance worst case? It isn't hard to upgrade ram so I will put my budget into the board and cpu when I make the jump.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> 3200 cl14 or anything 3600 and up will be "B" die I just bought these https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232483
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'll probably end up with 3200 cl16. With a sale it could be close to $100 less than yours but what like %15 less performance worst case? It isn't hard to upgrade ram so I will put my budget into the board and cpu when I make the jump.
Click to expand...

And a possibility of 50% more headaches. I bought a cheap set of Team Delta 3000 CL16-18 and yes I could get it to work but it took some tinkering to get it to work well.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> 3200 cl14 or anything 3600 and up will be "B" die I just bought these https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232483


meh someone on another forum lied to me back when i was trying to build my rig, so I bought some ram thinking it was gonna be samsung e die, but ended up just being hynix anyways.

but oh well, i ended up getting some 3200 trident z ram for like $60 new from amazon, instead of paying it's full price of $150 back then. lol


----------



## weyburn

is time spy not free anymore? lol

it got removed from my steam, and can't get the demo of it anymore... sucks since i liked the scoring and rating system it had.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> is time spy not free anymore? lol
> 
> it got removed from my steam, and can't get the demo of it anymore... sucks since i liked the scoring and rating system it had.


It should be free. If you still have it installed, install the stand-alone and it should populate the key.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It should be free. If you still have it installed, install the stand-alone and it should populate the key.


yea for some reason it won't let me download for free through steam anymore, but I was able to find the free version off their website.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> yea for some reason it won't let me download for free through steam anymore, but I was able to find the free version off their website.


Duh...sorry....I don't know what I was thinking...you said, "Free Version"....I'll be OK one of these days....maybe.

I have the paid version.....I have 3DMark/VRMark/PCMark10/Performance Test 9 and a few others that I paid for. I run them so much, I figured WTH....I love that it saves all my submitted results online and offline. I've been using 3DMark since I had my first GTX970...ran benchmarks on, sheesh, just about every driver that was released for it. Same with the GTX1060 I have. I also have a them for the RX480 since the beginning of this year. I keep spreadsheets on them. I kept them for a while on my son's RX470 too, until it went into his machine.

I'm a benchmark nut....lol ..


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Duh...sorry....I don't know what I was thinking...you said, "Free Version"....I'll be OK one of these days....maybe.
> 
> I have the paid version.....I have 3DMark/VRMark/PCMark10/Performance Test 9 and a few others that I paid for. I run them so much, I figured WTH....I love that it saves all my submitted results online and offline. I've been using 3DMark since I had my first GTX970...ran benchmarks on, sheesh, just about every driver that was released for it. Same with the GTX1060 I have. I also have a them for the RX480 since the beginning of this year. I keep spreadsheets on them. I kept them for a while on my son's RX470 too, until it went into his machine.
> 
> I'm a benchmark nut....lol ..


Do you know if time spy only uses the first core on the CPU? Cuz on the results it says 1/12 physical/logical processors... and I feel like the CPU portion does kinda low for a 6 core/12thread CPU ...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Do you know if time spy only uses the first core on the CPU? Cuz on the results it says 1/12 physical/logical processors... and I feel like the CPU portion does kinda low for a 6 core/12thread CPU ...


From what I've observed..it swaps cores/threads, it doesn't use many on the first graphic test. It acts a bit odd...the second loads all the threads a bit more. Of course the CPU test loads them all to around around 93-95%(peak).

EDIT: What GPU are you running?


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> From what I've observed..it swaps cores/threads, it doesn't use many on the first graphic tests It acts a bit odd...the second loads all the threads a bit more. Of course the CPU test loads them all to around around 93-95%.


that's weird, cuz I'm seeing a guy with a 7700k at 5.1 beating my cpu score by 300 points, I thought a 1600x would do better in a multithreaded cpu test


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> that's weird, cuz I'm seeing a guy with a 7700k at 5.1 beating my cpu score by 300 points, I thought a 1600x would do better in a multithreaded cpu test


On the first test, it loaded up Core 3/Thread 0 the most, to around 12-15%.

You would have to look at the breakdown of his score. If he's beating you in the first test that might explain it a bit. Intel with the better IPC per core. Just a guess on my part.

EDIT: Here is my highest overall score, but not the highest Physics I've had:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13113614

EDIT II: Just broke both(high score/physics)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13121498


----------



## Tcoppock

@manquillo please resubmit your cpu-z validation so i can get you on the list.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> On the first test, it loaded up Core 3/Thread 0 the most, to around 12-15%.
> 
> You would have to look at the breakdown of his score. If he's beating you in the first test that might explain it a bit. Intel with the better IPC per core. Just a guess on my part.
> 
> EDIT: Here is my highest overall score, but not the highest Physics I've had:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13113614
> 
> EDIT II: Just broke both(high score/physics)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13121498


yea I'm only able to run time spy, I have a feeling fire mark would do a better job with multi threaded if they label it physics score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21043412

maybe in the near future i'll pay for the premium tests, since I expect to keep on building better pc's and swapping out parts, but for now it's not really worth my money lol.

sorry didn't see your earlier edit, but i got a gtx 1070 with some decent overclocks running


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> yea I'm only able to run time spy, I have a feeling fire mark would do a better job with multi threaded if they label it physics score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21043412
> 
> maybe in the near future i'll pay for the premium tests, since I expect to keep on building better pc's and swapping out parts, but for now it's not really worth my money lol.
> 
> sorry didn't see your earlier edit, but i got a gtx 1070 with some decent overclocks running


Watch for it on Steam. I think I bought if(3DMark) for like 5.99. Then they released Time Spy. I think it was like 9.99 or so. I can't remember.

Here is the thread here on OCN for Time Spy...it lists all the entries that users submit. Should give you a idea of where you should be scoring.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1606006/3dmark-time-spy-benchmark-top-30


----------



## austinmrs

So finally managed to OC with manual voltage without the 1,5Ghz issue.

All LLC on Auto.

3,9Ghz, 1,05SoC Voltage, and CPU voltage on manual - 1,4375V

While stress testing, on hwinfo my cpu core voltage is around 1,375V more or less...


----------



## Tcoppock

@Saurik, please resubmit *no cpu-z validation= no spot on list.*


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> So finally managed to OC with manual voltage without the 1,5Ghz issue.
> 
> All LLC on Auto.
> 
> 3,9Ghz, 1,05SoC Voltage, and CPU voltage on manual - 1,4375V
> 
> While stress testing, on hwinfo my cpu core voltage is around 1,375V more or less...


which chip you running?


----------



## Seahawkshunt

How do I get rid of the 1.5ghz bug? Any Vcore over 1.3V results in Windows down clocking my CPU to 1.5ghz, using vcore or LLC. If I set vcore to be 1.297V and LLC to extreme I load into Windows at set overclock but when I start to stress test or bench and LLC kicks in and the vcore goes above 1.3, poof 1.5 ghz in Windows. Fortunately at 1.297V with high LLC I am able to get 4ghz "stable". This seems to be a low Vcore for 4ghz but if can run my stress tests without crashing.

4.0ghzIBTAVXScreenshotpass.png 872k .png file


R51600IBTAVX4.0ghzveryhighpass.png 1300k .png file


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Watch for it on Steam. I think I bought if(3DMark) for like 5.99. Then they released Time Spy. I think it was like 9.99 or so. I can't remember.
> 
> Here is the thread here on OCN for Time Spy...it lists all the entries that users submit. Should give you a idea of where you should be scoring.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1606006/3dmark-time-spy-benchmark-top-30


sweet thanks, i posted on there
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> How do I get rid of the 1.5ghz bug? Any Vcore over 1.3V results in Windows down clocking my CPU to 1.5ghz, using vcore or LLC. If I set vcore to be 1.297V and LLC to extreme I load into Windows at set overclock but when I start to stress test or bench and LLC kicks in and the vcore goes above 1.3, poof 1.5 ghz in Windows. Fortunately at 1.297V with high LLC I am able to get 4ghz "stable". This seems to be a low Vcore for 4ghz but if can run my stress tests without crashing.
> 
> 4.0ghzIBTAVXScreenshotpass.png 872k .png file
> 
> 
> R51600IBTAVX4.0ghzveryhighpass.png 1300k .png file


not sure personally, i've seen so many posts online about it, so many people have this issue, but still no consistant fix. Some people have got around it by apparently loading default values, restarting their system twice, then trying to overclock.

for my bios, the latest ones have the issue, but the older ones don't, so i'm just running an older bios.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> How do I get rid of the 1.5ghz bug? Any Vcore over 1.3V results in Windows down clocking my CPU to 1.5ghz, using vcore or LLC. If I set vcore to be 1.297V and LLC to extreme I load into Windows at set overclock but when I start to stress test or bench and LLC kicks in and the vcore goes above 1.3, poof 1.5 ghz in Windows. Fortunately at 1.297V with high LLC I am able to get 4ghz "stable". This seems to be a low Vcore for 4ghz but if can run my stress tests without crashing.
> 
> 4.0ghzIBTAVXScreenshotpass.png 872k .png file
> 
> 
> R51600IBTAVX4.0ghzveryhighpass.png 1300k .png file


I got rid of mine when i overclocked in Pstates menu. I am rock solid on 4 GHz now.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I got rid of mine when i overclocked in Pstates menu. I am rock solid on 4 GHz now.


what's the pstates menu?


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I got rid of mine when i overclocked in Pstates menu. I am rock solid on 4 GHz now.


Unfortunately the Asus x370-a does not have P-state overclocking, offset only and not a lot AMB CBS options. I was able to work around the bug using Ryzen Master. I prefer BIOS/EUFI overclocking but I am happy with the results so far using the Master program. 1387 Cinebench R15 score:devil:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Loving the 3dMark benching scores across the board also, smoking my [email protected], Now if I can get those physics scores you have in Firestrike hurricane28 I will be top in my class.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> Unfortunately the Asus x370-a does not have P-state overclocking, offset only and not a lot AMB CBS options. I was able to work around the bug using Ryzen Master. I prefer BIOS/EUFI overclocking but I am happy with the results so far using the Master program. 1387 Cinebench R15 score:devil:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the 3dMark benching scores across the board also, smoking my [email protected], Now if I can get those physics scores you have in Firestrike hurricane28 I will be top in my class.


Oh sorry about that, i didn't know that your board doesn't support Pstate overclocking.

Glad you found an workaround









What clock are you running now? Your Cinebench score is very impressive, its higher than my max lol.


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh sorry about that, i didn't know that your board doesn't support Pstate overclocking.
> 
> Glad you found an workaround
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What clock are you running now? Your Cinebench score is very impressive, its higher than my max lol.


The Cinebench R15 score is at [email protected] [email protected] The RAM is at DOCP profile in BIOS. I have not had a chance to try the Master program to overclock my RAM yet. Hopefully it goes as well as overclocking the CPU. The 4.19ghz is not very stable @1.35V, it will bench 3dMark and Cinebench but IBT AVX fails with errors so I think I am close to the vcore I need to be stable at 4.19ghz, maybe 1.4V will get me there. That voltage wall... At 1.3V I am rock solid at 3.99ghz but takes 0.100 more vcore to hit 4.1ghz... The good news is heat does not seem to be a factor. yet...

So overclocking in BIOS gets me stuck at @1.5ghz so I know power saving features exist but how to enable dynamic down-clocking at stock settings or better yet down-clocking with a overclock? I noticed at stock the vcore dynamically changes(like it is down clocking) but core clocks stay at 3.2ghz or above.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> Unfortunately the Asus x370-a does not have P-state overclocking, offset only and not a lot AMB CBS options. I was able to work around the bug using Ryzen Master. I prefer BIOS/EUFI overclocking but I am happy with the results so far using the Master program. 1387 Cinebench R15 score:devil:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the 3dMark benching scores across the board also, smoking my [email protected], Now if I can get those physics scores you have in Firestrike hurricane28 I will be top in my class.


I ended up with the exact same score. Clocks are nearly identical on both CPU and memory. Best I've managed in FS Physics so far was 19,515. I haven't done any suicide runs yet, to try to push over 4.2....but soon.


----------



## xzonefilter

https://valid.x86.fr/xjjzvw

Ryzen 1600x 4.05ghz
Asus Prime B350 Plus
Corsair LPX 16Gb 3000Mhz
Corsair H100i v2
PSU corsair tx850m
MSI R9 380 4gb


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzonefilter*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/xjjzvw
> 
> Ryzen 1600x 4.05ghz
> Asus Prime B350 Plus
> Corsair LPX 16Gb 3000Mhz
> Corsair H100i v2
> PSU corsair tx850m
> MSI R9 380 4gb


Yikes. That's quite a bit voltage for that clock....


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzonefilter*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/xjjzvw
> 
> Ryzen 1600x 4.05ghz
> Asus Prime B350 Plus
> Corsair LPX 16Gb 3000Mhz
> Corsair H100i v2
> PSU corsair tx850m
> MSI R9 380 4gb


Nice clock and score. Are you using LLC in Digi+VRM settings under the AI Tweaker. I ask because of your high vcore @1.5V. Have you looked to see what vcore is during full load? My vcore was drooping 0.90v under load using "Auto LLC". I would set vcore at 1.35 and get 1.26v under load. I use high LLC for vcore and it only droops 0.038v now under load. The BIOS for the ASUS Prime B350Plus/Prime x370-A (Same board and BIOS excluding crossfire) leave a lot to be desired as far as overclocking goes. Also if you have not tried Ryzen Master overclocking program from AMD you should check it out, very user friendly.


----------



## NFL

https://valid.x86.fr/hvjy1d


----------



## Mega Man

Why do people post validations? Unless it is at around 9ghz they don't matter


----------



## Hequaqua

1) The OP requires a validation to become a member of the thread/club


----------



## Mega Man

O, sorry

But thanks, that's why I asked


----------



## Hequaqua

No problem









On another note....just got my check for the GTX970 settlement today!

I'll take that 60.00.









EDIT: Oh, and the credit from Amazon for the return of the Corsair ram kit!


----------



## Mega Man

I don't think they got hit hard enough.

That was bs That they pulled.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I don't think they got hit hard enough.
> 
> That was bs That they pulled.


It only impacted the performance if you really tried to make it. After a few driver updates, I had no issues really. BM:Arkham Knight would hit the limit, and not lose anything.

Even factoring in all the issues, the 970's were/are still a good performing card. I finally sold mine off. So this was just a bonus in my eye's.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I don't think they got hit hard enough.
> 
> That was bs That they pulled.
> 
> 
> 
> It only impacted the performance if you really tried to make it. After a few driver updates, I had no issues really. BM:Arkham Knight would hit the limit, and not lose anything.
> 
> Even factoring in all the issues, the 970's were/are still a good performing card. I finally sold mine off. So this was just a bonus in my eye's.
Click to expand...

I hope it stung them hard enough to make the point at the very least
.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I hope it stung them hard enough to make the point at the very least
> .


Me too.....I think they've learned their lesson. At least, I hope so.

I'm just glad to be done with it. Ready for something a bit better than the GTX1060 I have. It's not a "bad" card, just power limited and no SLI. Not that I would ever run SLI again. Too big of a PITA. It was OK for benching, not much fun in a lot of games though.

EDIT: Really the GTX1060 is a GTX970 on speed, with no bios modding tools.


----------



## Dimensive

NVIDIA:


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> NVIDIA:


HAHA....









I think that was why there was a "premium" on the Founder's Edition cards....lmao


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> HAHA....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was why there was a "premium" on the Founder's Edition cards....lmao


The premium was so they could light their cigars with $100 bills. I mean look at their stock, shot up over $100/share in 12 months.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yikes. That's quite a bit voltage for that clock....


That voltage is the sensor from the motherboard...

What matter is the sensor under the CPU on Hwinfo, called "Cpu Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)".

The motherboard sensor will always display a higher vcore.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> The premium was so they could light their cigars with $100 bills. I mean look at their stock, shot up over $100/share in 12 months.


Yep....not really hard to increase market cap/share when AMD wasn't/isn't offering much. I have a RX480 too, it's a OK card. It OC's pretty well. If AMD could get the core speeds up, they could compete. It hard to do when the RX480's are coming in at 1338mhz and the 970's where hitting over 1500mhz two years ago.

Really hoping Vega pans out. I'm not sure I would buy one, but they need to release something competitive.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> That voltage is the sensor from the motherboard...
> 
> What matter is the sensor under the CPU on Hwinfo, called "Cpu Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)".
> 
> The motherboard sensor will always display a higher vcore.


Mine doesn't....it reports the voltage plus LLC, that's it. I'll take a screenshot when I get home tonight, but it'll read under 1.4v @ 4.0, just like it always does.


----------



## Hequaqua

I get two....CPU Core(SVI2 TFN) and Vcore:



You can see which one CPU-Z shows....under load that will go up to 1.256v. LLC mode 4.

I have it set to 1.250v in the bios btw.

MSI Command Center only shows the Vcore. I don't use RyzenMaster, so I have no idea what it would read.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I get two....CPU Core(SVI2 TFN) and Vcore:
> 
> 
> 
> You can see which one CPU-Z shows....under load that will go up to 1.256v. LLC mode 4.
> 
> I have it set to 1.250v in the bios btw.
> 
> MSI Command Center only shows the Vcore. I don't use RyzenMaster, so I have no idea what it would read.


Yeah, CPU-Z reads the value from the motherboard sensor (VCORE). I think the more accurate one is the one under the CPU, that is what the CPU is getting...

Why such a high LLC? I don't think you need it


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Yeah, CPU-Z reads the value from the motherboard sensor (VCORE). I think the more accurate one is the one under the CPU, that is what the CPU is getting...
> 
> Why such a high LLC? I don't think you need it


LLC4 is actually good for where I'm at, much better than it was on Auto.

I found that benching IBT AVX and Prime95 it's more stable. In IBT I was getting WHEA errors...those disappeared when I went to LLC4.

LLC4 is actually middle of the road for my board. I think it increases/decreases .008v with each level. I posted some results back in this thread somewhere...lol


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Yeah, CPU-Z reads the value from the motherboard sensor (VCORE). I think the more accurate one is the one under the CPU, that is what the CPU is getting...
> 
> Why such a high LLC? I don't think you need it


Regardless....with CPUz showing 1.5v+, the other reading is probably still at least 1.48v, even with no LLC, I don't see much more loss than that. That voltage still seems high on a 1600x for 4.0. /shrug


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Regardless....with CPUz showing 1.5v+, the other reading is probably still at least 1.48v, even with no LLC, I don't see much more loss than that. That voltage still seems high on a 1600x for 4.0. /shrug


Yeah thats for sure! On my 1600 im at 3,8Ghz, because even at 3,9Ghz i need so many voltage...

Even at 3,8Ghz, at load im at 1,35V...

To get 3,9Ghz i need like 1,41V at load, and on idle i hit 1,45 or more


----------



## Hequaqua

These chip don't scale well in the voltage department, that's for sure.

I can get to 3900 with 1.35v LLC4 stable. 4.0 requires at least 1.4125 or 1.425, and I just can't justify the performance to let it set there. Maybe after these chips have been around longer, we'll have a better idea of "real" safe voltages.

I think 1.35v is where I'm comfortable for 24/7. I don't mind running it up there for some benchmark records or whatever from time-to-time though.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> These chip don't scale well in the voltage department, that's for sure.
> 
> I can get to 3900 with 1.35v LLC4 stable. 4.0 requires at least 1.4125 or 1.425, and I just can't justify the performance to let it set there. Maybe after these chips have been around longer, we'll have a better idea of "real" safe voltages.
> 
> I think 1.35v is where I'm comfortable for 24/7. I don't mind running it up there for some benchmark records or whatever from time-to-time though.


I got lucky....found a 1600X on Silicon Lottery that runs 4.0 @ 1.37v LLC3 for $10 less than what I could buy it for on Amazon. It runs 4.18 @ 1.45v. That's the wall, though....to hit 4.2 it takes 1.5v to boot, but isn't stable there. Haven't pushed the voltage up anymore, but I'm guessing 1.52v to keep 4.2 stable. Definitely not worth it.


----------



## Tcoppock

Leader-board Updated















I miss my ryzen cpu:
( Guess I will wait til Ryzen 2 Unless someone wants to lend me some money







)


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I got lucky....found a 1600X on Silicon Lottery that runs 4.0 @ 1.37v LLC3 for $10 less than what I could buy it for on Amazon. It runs 4.18 @ 1.45v. That's the wall, though....to hit 4.2 it takes 1.5v to boot, but isn't stable there. Haven't pushed the voltage up anymore, but I'm guessing 1.52v to keep 4.2 stable. Definitely not worth it.


I hear that.









I've tried 4.2....didn't max the voltage out though...too chicken...lmao


----------



## Vellinious

Here's where mine ended up for a daily clock.


----------



## xzonefilter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> Nice clock and score. Are you using LLC in Digi+VRM settings under the AI Tweaker. I ask because of your high vcore @1.5V. Have you looked to see what vcore is during full load? My vcore was drooping 0.90v under load using "Auto LLC". I would set vcore at 1.35 and get 1.26v under load. I use high LLC for vcore and it only droops 0.038v now under load. The BIOS for the ASUS Prime B350Plus/Prime x370-A (Same board and BIOS excluding crossfire) leave a lot to be desired as far as overclocking goes. Also if you have not tried Ryzen Master overclocking program from AMD you should check it out, very user friendly.


Actually I have try low voltage, but it will completely shut down without bsod when benchmark or test load all core. I think Asus need to update their bios, it still not stable. I want to change motherboard Asus ROG STRIX X370 F GAMING.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> So, I finally got Hynix memory at 3200. You have to set EVERY memory timing by hand, I got the baseline from the 'auto' settings for 2800 on my board. Leaving anything on 'auto' results in a no-boot situation, whatever the microcode is doing for some of the auto timings as you crank the speed up seems to not jive with Hynix ram. It seems to be over loosening some of the more esoteric latency values, but Ill likely never find out exactly what it is doing as I cant get it to boot so I can see what is going on in those cases.
> 
> The timings are REALLY bad but it boots now. 3200 20-20-20-20-48 @ 1.36v, not too bad for a kit rated at 2133 15-15-15-15-36 I guess.


----------



## AMNeS1AC

Can I join the club?

https://valid.x86.fr/5t5m1k

R5 1600 @ 3815.89 MHz

Vcore 1.26


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Here's where mine ended up for a daily clock.


Funny, almost the same core speed at the same voltage.

Only my RAM runs at 73 Trc and 560 Trfc i am not sure what those settings mean but its too high compared to others, might try to change it in BIOS.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> These chip don't scale well in the voltage department, that's for sure.
> 
> I can get to 3900 with 1.35v LLC4 stable. 4.0 requires at least 1.4125 or 1.425, and I just can't justify the performance to let it set there. Maybe after these chips have been around longer, we'll have a better idea of "real" safe voltages.
> 
> I think 1.35v is where I'm comfortable for 24/7. I don't mind running it up there for some benchmark records or whatever from time-to-time though.


Yea maybe my socv is off or another setting I'm messing up, but I'm able to get 1.328v average at 3.95 but couldn't even get it 24/7 stable at 1.425v at 4.0 lol, and my 3.975 is only like 1.36v.

Edit: maybe I'll just get it benchmark stable and see what I can get going lol


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*


Not sure if anyone's posted this yet, but maybe this will help you out


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I got lucky....found a 1600X on Silicon Lottery that runs 4.0 @ 1.37v LLC3 for $10 less than what I could buy it for on Amazon. It runs 4.18 @ 1.45v. That's the wall, though....to hit 4.2 it takes 1.5v to boot, but isn't stable there. Haven't pushed the voltage up anymore, but I'm guessing 1.52v to keep 4.2 stable. Definitely not worth it.


lol how much did you pay for it? cuz I got mine off amazon for $225 new.


----------



## austinmrs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> lol how much did you pay for it? cuz I got mine off amazon for $225 new.


Thats on amazon.com for sure. On Europe prices are not like that...


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinmrs*
> 
> Thats on amazon.com for sure. On Europe prices are not like that...


i know, but i don't think he's from europe lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Didn't someone post in here about sub-timings and bankgroup swap settings? I've looked but was unable to see it.

I read so many threads, it's hard to keep them straight...lol

Anyway...been messing with the sub-timings a bit. I haven't really stress tested the memory, but so far, so good.

They only two I've touched are the Trc and Trfc.

I believe that the Trc should be equal to the Tras+Trp. I think I've read that somewhere. I believe on Auto those were 73 and 560. I lowered it to 48, 14+34. Seemed fine. I them set the Trfc down and down and down. Again, seems fine. lol

I finally went with 36 Trc and 350 Trfc. Booted fine.

I then ran Performance Test 9(Memory Only). CPU [email protected] 3200mhz(14-14-14-34) on the ram. Seemed to score better:

Left is Auto/Right is with the above settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







CPU-Z:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I haven't ran Adia64 MemTest yet. That benchmark doesn't seem to produce average results even with all things being equal.

Again, just messing around...thought I would share these results. Get some input...move forward.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Didn't someone post in here about sub-timings and bankgroup swap settings? I've looked but was unable to see it.
> 
> I read so many threads, it's hard to keep them straight...lol
> 
> Anyway...been messing with the sub-timings a bit. I haven't really stress tested the memory, but so far, so good.
> 
> They only two I've touched are the Trc and Trfc.
> 
> I believe that the Trc should be equal to the Tras+Trp. I think I've read that somewhere. I believe on Auto those were 73 and 560. I lowered it to 48, 14+34. Seemed fine. I them set the Trfc down and down and down. Again, seems fine. lol
> 
> I finally went with 36 Trc and 350 Trfc. Booted fine.
> 
> I then ran Performance Test 9(Memory Only). CPU [email protected] 3200mhz(14-14-14-34) on the ram. Seemed to score better:
> 
> Left is Auto/Right is with the above settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't ran Adia64 MemTest yet. That benchmark doesn't seem to produce average results even with all things being equal.
> 
> Again, just messing around...thought I would share these results. Get some input...move forward.


Memory latency in PT is still horribly slow......I wonder what the deal is with that.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> lol how much did you pay for it? cuz I got mine off amazon for $225 new.


$219


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Not sure if anyone's posted this yet, but maybe this will help you out


Great video, TY! At 16:36 He states "All AMD Ryzen motherboards deliver up to 128.8 watts of power from the CPU socket... exceeding that value if the board is not designed for it can be dangerous... so setting OCP to enable...will enforce that that value is never exceeded"
My MB must not be designed for usage over 128.8W due to OCP. I can pass very high IBT AVX [email protected] [email protected] for a total of 123.9W


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






But at [email protected] [email protected] for a total of greater than 126.6W


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






HWinfo reports CPU+SoC @126.6W peak (this took many tries to get screen shot and save before OCP restart, I did see it go to 129.1W right before shutdown) My PC turns off and restarts normally, OCP right? Maybe a MB upgrade is needed for me to get higher Vcore. Anyone else noticing the same issue with the Asus Prime x370-A or B350?
On a side note I am limited to 1.3V in BIOS anything higher I get the 1.5ghz bug. I use Ryzen Master for anything above Vcore 1.3V So offset plus Mater program for now.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Not sure if anyone's posted this yet, but maybe this will help you out


My board just recently got access to more than 5 timing options, which is the main reason Ive not been able to go over 2933 for so long.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Memory latency in PT is still horribly slow......I wonder what the deal is with that.


It's the uArch on L3 cache(victim cache). It gets better with the higher speed ram sets, but that is only if the boards support it(via AGESA and bios updates). The infinity fabric speed is set by the RAM. It can be improved by overclocking via BLK(which raises the bus speed).

At least that is the way I understand it.

Hell, I don't know...the more I think I know...the less I realize that I don't...lol


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It's the uArch on L3 cache(victim cache). It gets better with the higher speed ram sets, but that is only if the boards support it(via AGESA and bios updates). The infinity fabric speed is set by the RAM. It can be improved by overclocking via BLK(which raises the bus speed).
> 
> At least that is the way I understand it.
> 
> Hell, I don't know...the more I think I know...the less I realize that I don't...lol


Found a video from OC3D on trc timings....

https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/amd_ryzen_memory_optimisation_-_the_effect_of_trc_timings/1


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Found a video from OC3D on trc timings....
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/amd_ryzen_memory_optimisation_-_the_effect_of_trc_timings/1


Thanks for the link....frying chicken atm....lol

I'll read up on in a bit.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> $219


Damn lucky. A while back when I checked normal 1600s were going for over 1600x prices, you got a nice deal.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Damn lucky. A while back when I checked normal 1600s were going for over 1600x prices, you got a nice deal.


Yup, it was the last one and "on sale". I snagged it up.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> Great video, TY! At 16:36 He states "All AMD Ryzen motherboards deliver up to 128.8 watts of power from the CPU socket... exceeding that value if the board is not designed for it can be dangerous... so setting OCP to enable...will enforce that that value is never exceeded"
> My MB must not be designed for usage over 128.8W due to OCP. I can pass very high IBT AVX [email protected] [email protected] for a total of 123.9W
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at [email protected] [email protected] for a total of greater than 126.6W
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HWinfo reports CPU+SoC @126.6W peak (this took many tries to get screen shot and save before OCP restart, I did see it go to 129.1W right before shutdown) My PC turns off and restarts normally, OCP right? Maybe a MB upgrade is needed for me to get higher Vcore. Anyone else noticing the same issue with the Asus Prime x370-A or B350?
> On a side note I am limited to 1.3V in BIOS anything higher I get the 1.5ghz bug. I use Ryzen Master for anything above Vcore 1.3V So offset plus Mater program for now.


Good catch on that one, I'm gonna check that out on my mobo this weekend. Could easily explain why I couldn't get a stable OC at higher voltages... Seemed really weird that I kept on crashing at 4 when I'm able to do 3.95 at 1.328v lol.


----------



## allikat

LOL... 128.8 w limit? Mine's pushing 140w under stress testing thanks...
https://valid.x86.fr/g0h9s2


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> LOL... 128.8 w limit? Mine's pushing 140w under stress testing thanks...
> https://valid.x86.fr/g0h9s2


I don't get what you're trying to say. He said every board is able to push at least 128.8w, that's the base line wattage every mobo, but other boards will be able to do more depending on what the manufacturer makes it.


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> LOL... 128.8 w limit? Mine's pushing 140w under stress testing thanks...
> https://valid.x86.fr/g0h9s2


Not trying to be rude, but...







Which benches are you pulling 140W CPU+SoC with [email protected]?Are you using Hwinfo64 for the CPU+Soc wattage? I see you have the MSI B350 so maybe they have a higher limit, IDK. Just trying to figure out why I am having what I perceive to be OCP crashes and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> Not trying to be rude, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which benches are you pulling 140W CPU+SoC with [email protected]?Are you using Hwinfo64 for the CPU+Soc wattage? I see you have the MSI B350 so maybe they have a higher limit, IDK. Just trying to figure out why I am having what I perceive to be OCP crashes and any help would be appreciated.


Yeah, HWinfo64 for the wattage, and this was using OCCT's AVX enabled Linpack, 64 bits, AVX, all cores, 90% memory. The OCCT test wasn't pulling anywhere near that amount.

I have a pair of gentle typhoons on intake right above the CPU socket, and providing cool air for the VRMs, which helps matters along nicely.


----------



## Vellinious

Breakin the law, breakin the law /guitar riff


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> LOL... 128.8 w limit? Mine's pushing 140w under stress testing thanks...
> https://valid.x86.fr/g0h9s2
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to be rude, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which benches are you pulling 140W CPU+SoC with [email protected]?Are you using Hwinfo64 for the CPU+Soc wattage? I see you have the MSI B350 so maybe they have a higher limit, IDK. Just trying to figure out why I am having what I perceive to be OCP crashes and any help would be appreciated.
Click to expand...

Blackscreens on Ryzen can simply be due to undervolting the core. They look a lot like ocp.


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Blackscreens on Ryzen can simply be due to undervolting the core. They look a lot like ocp.


Thanks, after seeing your post I tried IBT AVX at 1.45v and passed with a multi of 41. Same as I was trying before just with a LOT more vcore. CPU+SoC was 150W so no issues there.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






That is a big jump, 1.331V for 40.5 multiplier and 1.456V for 41 multiplier. Well I guess I know where I stand on my overclock. Thank you for clearing CPU+SoC issue up for me so fast.


----------



## Vellinious

Got 4.2 to run...benchmark stable @ 1.54v. Ouchie....that's .06v higher than what it takes to run 4.18.



This was at 4.18, 4.2 ran 1408. lol


----------



## hurricane28

Impressive score to say the least..

I really would like that these CPU's could clock higher man..


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Impressive score to say the least..
> 
> I really would like that these CPU's could clock higher man..


Me and you both.....I'm going to lower the ambient by 10 or 12c next week, see if it doesn't help the voltage scale better.


----------



## hurricane28

I think so yes.

I lowered my overclock because of high ambient.. its over 30 c in my room so i lowered it to 3.875 GHz again. My cooler is more than capable of handling the 4 GHz overclock but IMO it was getting too hot so i tone it down a bit.


----------



## blackRott9

Some of you all are doing very well. I'm working on 3.85 1.35v with my 1600 using a mediocre air cooler. I'm on b350 so I may settle for 3.80 1.30v instead. I ordered some Patriot 3200 that's 16 all on timings. It should be alright in my mobo. We will see. I'm on Antergos Arch Linux so I do not have CPU-Z, how should I register for the club when I'm ready? I'm waiting on my new ram to arrive...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I've run Cine r15 through Wine and have hit up to 1302 @ 3.85 with my cheap Crucial 2133 ram @ 2933 15-15-15-35. Skyrim will run fine through Wine on my RX 470 using the Mesa 17.1 open-source drivers. I've also tried games like Mad Max, Metro: Last Light Redux and Alien: Isolation with Steam without issues. Mad Max ran far better than I thought it would; it was smooth with no glitches. My RX 470 is flashed to do 1375|1750 in BIOS position 1 and 1330|1750 in position 2. Its TDP has been set to match that of an RX 570.



The lower scores were done @2400 14-14-14-34 then @2667 14-14-14-34.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well...I got a little bored today.....

A lot of you know that I did a big spreadsheet comparing the R5 1600 with my old i7-4770k a while back. I had updated it back in June using a new bios and higher DRAM.

Since I returned that ram kit, and picked up the GSkill, I thought I would revisit it. The first on the latest bios(v1.51 Beta), I left the memory timings as they were from Gskill. The second run I changed the tRC from 76 to 48. I also changed the tRFC from 560 to 400.

I'll let you judge the results for yourself.

I would like to note that on RealBench, the runs at 2933mhz, I'm not sure if I had the GTX1060 OC'd or not. Those numbers "appear" to me like the card was OC'd. I didn't OC it all today. I believe that RB only uses it during the OpenCL test....I didn't pay that close attention to it.

*R5 [email protected] 1.250v LLC 4 Memory/CPU Testing*

To me, it looks a bit hit and miss.....but I'm very happy overall. There are a few test where the memory shines a bit though. Latency has also come down. Still bad, but getting better. The GSkill kit alleviated a lot of my issues with this build, worth the extra $$ to me.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well...I got a little bored today.....
> 
> A lot of you know that I did a big spreadsheet comparing the R5 1600 with my old i7-4770k a while back. I had updated it back in June using a new bios and higher DRAM.
> 
> Since I returned that ram kit, and picked up the GSkill, I thought I would revisit it. The first on the latest bios(v1.51 Beta), I left the memory timings as they were from Gskill. The second run I changed the tRC from 76 to 48. I also changed the tRFC from 560 to 400.
> 
> I'll let you judge the results for yourself.
> 
> I would like to note that on RealBench, the runs at 2933mhz, I'm not sure if I had the GTX1060 OC'd or not. Those numbers "appear" to me like the card was OC'd. I didn't OC it all today. I believe that RB only uses it during the OpenCL test....I didn't pay that close attention to it.
> 
> *R5 [email protected] 1.250v LLC 4 Memory/CPU Testing*
> 
> To me, it looks a bit hit and miss.....but I'm very happy overall. There are a few test where the memory shines a bit though. Latency has also come down. Still bad, but getting better. The GSkill kit alleviated a lot of my issues with this build, worth the extra $$ to me.


Gains in some things, not in others. Makes me wonder if it's helping the CPU out in those areas, or if it's something that'd gain by having the memory higher anyway. Hmm.....I need to get the latest bios downloaded and see if I can get this memory to run stable above 3300 without needing to crank the voltage up.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Gains in some things, not in others. Makes me wonder if it's helping the CPU out in those areas, or if it's something that'd gain by having the memory higher anyway. Hmm.....I need to get the latest bios downloaded and see if I can get this memory to run stable above 3300 without needing to crank the voltage up.


I agree....I ran a few tests yesterday just changing the tRC to 48...it seemed to score worse in Adia64 memory test.

I try to keep everything as equal as I can. Fresh restarts before runs. I close each program between each of the two runs. It seems to me that Performance Test 9 gives the most "consistent" numbers overall. Time Spy and Firestrike, just running the CPU test can very anywhere from 25 to 250+ points some times. Of course, it did the same with the 4770k, although it seemed to have a bit smaller swing. I think a lot of it is the latency, and the L3 Cache. Just my opinion....


----------



## hurricane28

I was bored so i decided to do a little testing:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









To my surprise IBT AVX draws the most power, even higher than Prime95.. temps were also higher. I am not sure if i am doing something wrong but isn't it Prime95 that people do recommend for stress testing? It draws almost the same as AIDA64 and temps are also about the same..

I was running Prime95 large FFT's and tried small FFT's but same results.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I was bored so i decided to do a little testing:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my surprise IBT AVX draws the most power, even higher than Prime95.. temps were also higher. I am not sure if i am doing something wrong but isn't it Prime95 that people do recommend for stress testing? It draws almost the same as AIDA64 and temps are also about the same..
> 
> I was running Prime95 large FFT's and tried small FFT's but same results.


I've never used IBT as a true stability test. Heat machine, yeah, not a stability test, though. I haven't used Prime95 in years. The only time I use IBT is to get the clocks and voltages relatively close, then use either AIDA64 or OCCT for high load stability testing, and Realbench for low load stability tests.


----------



## FlashFir

Few questions as I might upgrade to a 1600 (X is useless if I'm overclocking it seems) from my 3570k + D14.

Copying my question since I've typed it elsewhere:
Quote:


> I'm in the same position as OP; I have a Noctua D14 in a Silverstone PS07B mATX case.
> 
> Overclocking isn't going to be great on mATX boards purportedly BUT we can only expect 3.8ghz-4.0ghz for the most part anyways right? So... it might be arguing about minimal value added getting an ATX board and spending my money on an ATX case.
> 
> I haven't been in the game since my Phenom II + my 3570k. Seems like I should just by any mATX board with VRM cooling or good phases (where is that information???) @Tustin MicroCenter.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1633976/any-am4-matx-motherboards-i-should-be-looking-forward-to/0_100#post_26236076

Please quote me when you reply so I get notifications.









Edit: Doing a comparison here https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/pga-am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html

It seems that the mATX boards don't have less phases. I can see that the Gigabyte GA-AB350M-D3H AM4 mATX AMD Motherboard has *4* real phases for *CPU VCC* & *3* real phases for *SoC VCC*


----------



## weyburn

Do phases translate into how many watts are pushed through the baord? cuz my x370 should be one of the better boards, but my cpu freezes when core and soc get to 128w, but people here are saying this hit 140 watts easily.... my mobo is x370 sli plus, what mobos do you guys have that oyu're hitting 140 watts?


----------



## Synoxia

Yo i've joined the ryzen master race! The store mistaken me 1600 instead of 1600x. Gonna try to win silicon lottery first before sending it back


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Do phases translate into how many watts are pushed through the baord? cuz my x370 should be one of the better boards, but my cpu freezes when core and soc get to 128w, but people here are saying this hit 140 watts easily.... my mobo is x370 sli plus, what mobos do you guys have that oyu're hitting 140 watts?


I use a Asus Prime x370-A. As cssorkinman pointed out for me to pass 128.8W CPU+SoC I just needed to add more v-core. For benching only I run a v-core of 1.456 During benching at this v-core I hit around 150W CPU+SoC peak 2-3 seconds. Not sure if that is the same issue but I think your board can go over 128.8W CPU+SoC. Mine sure can


----------



## Hequaqua

No issue here either:

IBT AVX(peak was 145.654):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







y-cruncher(I forgot to reset HWiNFO so didn't get the peak):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've never used IBT as a true stability test. Heat machine, yeah, not a stability test, though. I haven't used Prime95 in years. The only time I use IBT is to get the clocks and voltages relatively close, then use either AIDA64 or OCCT for high load stability testing, and Realbench for low load stability tests.


Yeah, there is not one program that can rule out instability.

Some people claim that AIDA64 is a poor stability test and maybe they are right, but my testing shows that it pulls just as much heat as Prime95 does.

IBT AVX is a good program to get the numbers close like you said and that test further with other programs.


----------



## nolive721

hello

considering to upgrade from my 4.7ghz OCed G3258 and join the AMD side with a 1600 CPU (already have a RX480 to complete a new gaming dedicated rig) but I am undecided about the MB.
sorry if that has been asked hundreds of times but knowing myself I would OC the CPU sooner rather than later so I am leaning towards a X370 board for that purpose

amongst the budget ones I can find here in Japan, what people reckon is the best choice

https://www.amazon.co.jp/GIGABYTE-AMD-X370%E3%83%81%E3%83%83%E3%83%97%E3%82%BB%E3%83%83%E3%83%88%E6%90%AD%E8%BC%89%E3%83%9E%E3%82%B6%E3%83%BC%E3%83%9C%E3%83%BC%E3%83%89-GA-AX370-Gaming-K5/dp/B06Y65B5R2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1500625801&sr=8-2&keywords=gigabyte+x370

https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B06WWM2FJ9/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_67?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AN1VRQENFRJN5

https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B06XGJ6L5F/ref=pd_sbs_147_2?_encoding=UTF8&refRID=WAWCFFCEE5W8PWSZARG4&th=1

thanks so much

Olivier


----------



## kzone75




----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*


Yeah i just watched that video.

the 1600 seems to be the king of the ryzen family imo.


----------



## flopper

3 months, 1600, 3.8ghz, happy camper


----------



## kzone75

Anyone running these memory sticks: https://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-8gvkb at 3200MHz? B1 and B2 memory slots are dead on the B350-Plus I have and looking for a replacement mb right now.







I'll RMA next week but I need something else while waiting..


----------



## hurricane28

I don't know if there are any Logitech gaming keyboards or monitoring their system via AIDA64 but i though this was pretty need:

https://forums.aida64.com/topic/2610-logitech-arx-control-lcd-for-smartphones-and-tablets/


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah i just watched that video.
> 
> the 1600 seems to be the king of the ryzen family imo.


The 6 cores certainly appear to be the sweet spot.....I'll be keeping this CPU. I am ordering an 1800X very soon, though.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The 6 cores certainly appear to be the sweet spot.....I'll be keeping this CPU. I am ordering an 1800X very soon, though.


Yes indeed only REAL professionals actually NEED the 16 core monsters. That being said, they consume a lot more power and puts a much heavier load on the motherboards when overclocking.

All things considered, i would rather have an 1600 than an 1700 or 1800.

That being said, IF i can get my hands on an 1700 or any of the 16 cores i would like to give it a try though.


----------



## hurricane28

Other news, there is a new board coming from Asus:

https://nl.hardware.info/nieuws/52830/asus-kondigt-crosshair-vi-extreme-moederbord-voor-ryzen-aan

Although there are no major changes and the vrm design is pretty much the same, i would like to give that a try also.


----------



## jones86

Guess I'll make it official. Got my CPU/Mobo/RAM a little over a week ago and still have some upgrades waiting (GPU and storage), but at least I have the Ryzen 1600.

https://valid.x86.fr/zu35hj


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Other news, there is a new board coming from Asus:
> 
> https://nl.hardware.info/nieuws/52830/asus-kondigt-crosshair-vi-extreme-moederbord-voor-ryzen-aan
> 
> Although there are no major changes and the vrm design is pretty much the same, i would like to give that a try also.


W00t

Thats what I was waiting for. I'll be buying it, either a 1700 or 1800x and a x399 board (99% chance asus unless they pull this Hero released first crap.......), probably give one of my current systems to my wife.... may do an itx build for her work pc..... we will see


----------



## hurricane28

To be honest i was waiting for an Sabertooth board but i think they will release it on X399 only..

What do you mean this "hero released first crap"?

There is not much difference between the Hero and the Extreme as far as i can tell.


----------



## Mega Man

I want the max. Not the middle board. Hero has less features then the extreme.


----------



## hurricane28

Yes true.

That being said, my RGB header on the motherboard just popped... Out of nowhere it popped and its not working anymore... I have an Phanteks LED strip connected to it for over 2 weeks without any issues..


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes true.
> 
> That being said, my RGB header on the motherboard just popped... Out of nowhere it popped and its not working anymore... I have an Phanteks LED strip connected to it for over 2 weeks without any issues..


Similar thing happened to my Asus Prime x370 Pro but all the lights on it went out. Had to RMA it.


----------



## hurricane28

The whole trace is burned.. I have an picture of it too.

This shouldn't happen. Perhaps it was faulty from the beginning. I will contact my retail store Monday.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> Few questions as I might upgrade to a 1600 (X is useless if I'm overclocking it seems) from my 3570k + D14.
> 
> Copying my question since I've typed it elsewhere:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1633976/any-am4-matx-motherboards-i-should-be-looking-forward-to/0_100#post_26236076
> 
> Please quote me when you reply so I get notifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Doing a comparison here https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/pga-am4-mainboard-vrm-liste-1155146.html
> 
> It seems that the mATX boards don't have less phases. I can see that the Gigabyte GA-AB350M-D3H AM4 mATX AMD Motherboard has *4* real phases for *CPU VCC* & *3* real phases for *SoC VCC*


As someone coming from an 3570K I can say: you'll have more breathing room in some cases with a 6 core Ryzen 5 compared to the i5.

The most notable example I can think of is Fallout 4 + AMD's Virtual Super Resolution (VSR). I have a 1080p monitor and an R9 290 in my rig to drive it. Upscalling to 1440p using VSR seemed to cause massive framedrops at various points whilst using my old [email protected] With the 1600X I got on launch date (the price difference between x or non x was negligable), running @3.8GHz and 2666MT/s RAM I experienced no (noticeable) drops from the locked 60 fps for that game (the engine doesn't like running at over 60fps).

To make a long story short: where you would have to close background apps to get the best performance with an i5, I feel that with the 12 thread 1600(X) it would make no difference, even accounting for a lower nominal clock when compared to a K sku.


----------



## onurbulbul

3.70 Ghz, 1.187 vcore my first undervolting try...


----------



## 1033ruben

my 1600 is at 3.4 at 1.115v under load. which was my attempt at undervolting
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> 
> 3.70 Ghz, 1.187 vcore my first undervolting try...


----------



## onurbulbul

3.70 Ghz, 1.160v


----------



## guaranajesus

Did you guys got the USB on-off bug after passing through 1,45v? Processor performance was ok, but periferals got weird.


----------



## onurbulbul

3.90 Ghz, 1.323Vcore


----------



## Vellinious

Playin around a bit more.

4.114 @ 1.39v / LLC3 stable for an hour on Realbench


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Just a small note for anybody thinking of going a Corsair cooler, I got my H100i V2 today and it had an AM4 mounting kit in it







.


----------



## Mega Man

i am sorry :/


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am sorry :/


For?


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Just a small note for anybody thinking of going a Corsair cooler, I got my H100i V2 today and it had an AM4 mounting kit in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice! Post temps and overall experience when you get it installed!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Nice! Post temps and overall experience when you get it installed!


I've got an 1800X, just thought I'd give people the heads up about Corsair packing AM4 kits with coolers now







.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i am sorry :/
> 
> 
> 
> For?
Click to expand...

buying corsair


----------



## hurricane28

lol why being sorry for buying Corsair?


----------



## Vercanti

Just wondering if anyone has removed their cooling blocks from their Mobo and their 1600 has come out with the block?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vercanti*
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has removed their cooling blocks from their Mobo and the CPU has come out with it ?


Yes...happened on the second reset of my heatsink/pump block. Scared the crap out of me. I know the CPU was locked in. I will say that when I did it the case was sitting upright, not laying on its side.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yes...happened on the second reset of my heatsink/pump block. Scared the crap out of me. I know the CPU was locked in. I will say that when I did it the case was sitting upright, not laying on its side.


EDIT: Just to clarify....it happened on the FIRST time I went to reset. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Vercanti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yes...happened on the second reset of my heatsink/pump block. Scared the crap out of me. I know the CPU was locked in. I will say that when I did it the case was sitting upright, not laying on its side.


Ok, I know it was a common occurrence on older sockets. But, of course after reading that before this happened to me I didn't freak out haha. I know I seated my CPU properly


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vercanti*
> 
> Ok, I know it was a common occurrence on older sockets. But, of course after reading that before this happened to me I didn't freak out haha. I know I seated my CPU properly


Well....I didn't have any issues with the CPU on the first seating....so...it did freak me out a little when I pulled the pump/cpu out in one big chunk. lol

I have since redone it, but it only came out on that first time.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Got to give it twist first and slide left-right.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Got to give it twist first and slide left-right.


I did....but it popped right out...luckily I didn't damage any pins!









EDIT: must have been the Noctua paste...and suction action...lol


----------



## Vercanti

One reason I'm asking is because I'm having issues with this new Mobo not turning on and with this happening I was doubting myself if I had properly seated the CPU. I had originally diagnosed my issue as a dead Mobo


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1033ruben*
> 
> my 1600 is at 3.4 at 1.115v under load. which was my attempt at undervolting


what is stock voltage? I might try out undervolting....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> what is stock voltage? I might try out undervolting....


My stock voltage is all over the place. Much higher than what it needs for sure. I haven't tried undervolting really. I know I can run at [email protected] lower. I have it set to that when mining. I do it through the MSI Command Center.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I did....but it popped right out...luckily I didn't damage any pins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: must have been the Noctua paste...and suction action...lol


Yeah, it's a proper glue, I use it too. AiO hoses are stiff and don't help much. Pity on guys with custom cooling and rigid plumbing. Did it once and never again.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Yeah, it's a proper glue, I use it too. AiO hoses are stiff and don't help much. Pity on guys with custom cooling and rigid plumbing. Did it once and never again.


I hear ya. If I never planned on upgrading then a closed loop might be attractive. As is it a air/AIO is fine for me. Air is OK...but it takes up too much room in my book. AIO's do a decent job, and with decent fans are the way to go, for me anyway. I have a air cooler that I bought a few years ago...but no AM4 bracket available. I emailed them Lepa/Enermax, but no luck at all. Right now I have that cooler in a back-up rig on a i5-3470.

I do like the looks of a closed loop though...some of them are really nice.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I hear ya. If I never planned on upgrading then a closed loop might be attractive. As is it a air/AIO is fine for me. Air is OK...but it takes up too much room in my book. AIO's do a decent job, and with decent fans are the way to go, for me anyway. I have a air cooler that I bought a few years ago...but no AM4 bracket available. I emailed them Lepa/Enermax, but no luck at all. Right now I have that cooler in a back-up rig on a i5-3470.
> 
> I do like the looks of a closed loop though...some of them are really nice.


I have a CM Nepton 140XL and rad and fans are mounted outside the case which is full size Chieftek Dragon Server case, plenty of room inside.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I have a CM Nepton 140XL and rad and fans are mounted outside the case which is full size Chieftek Dragon Server case, plenty of room inside.


Nice looking unit. I have the Deepcool Captain 240EX white....love it. I put my Gentle Typhoons on it...runs like a champ.

Honestly, a modest OC on these chips really doesn't produce a lot of heat. I'm at [email protected] and temps under heavy load(IBT AVX/Prime) are in the low 60's for the most part. I don't think I've ever seen 70°C.

EDIT: I fibbed...at [email protected] LLC 4 I saw a high of 74° with y-cruncher:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nice looking unit. I have the Deepcool Captain 240EX white....love it. I put my Gentle Typhoons on it...runs like a champ.
> 
> Honestly, a modest OC on these chips really doesn't produce a lot of heat. I'm at [email protected] and temps under heavy load(IBT AVX/Prime) are in the low 60's for the most part. I don't think I've ever seen 70°C.


That cooler let me run FX 6350 and 8350 at 4.8 - 5GHz so 1600x is a breeze.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> That cooler let me run FX 6350 and 8350 at 4.8 - 5GHz so 1600x is a breeze.


Nice


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nice looking unit. I have the Deepcool Captain 240EX white....love it. I put my Gentle Typhoons on it...runs like a champ.
> 
> Honestly, a modest OC on these chips really doesn't produce a lot of heat. I'm at [email protected] and temps under heavy load(IBT AVX/Prime) are in the low 60's for the most part. I don't think I've ever seen 70°C.
> 
> EDIT: I fibbed...at [email protected] LLC 4 I saw a high of 74° with y-cruncher:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was hitting 77c during my stability testing. I wasn't sure if that was kinda high or not. I'm not really sure where these should be running.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I was hitting 77c during my stability testing. I wasn't sure if that was kinda high or not. I'm not really sure where these should be running.


I discovered that these chips don't like that much heat and become unstable above a certain temp. Most important is vrm temps as they can get pretty high on an overclocked ryzen chip but i see you have the same board as me so you should be okay.

The ryzen 7 thread people are still moaning about high vrm temps on their B350 motherboards with ryzen 7 CPU's slapped in it...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I was hitting 77c during my stability testing. I wasn't sure if that was kinda high or not. I'm not really sure where these should be running.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I discovered that these chips don't like that much heat and become unstable above a certain temp. Most important is vrm temps as they can get pretty high on an overclocked ryzen chip but i see you have the same board as me so you should be okay.
> 
> The ryzen 7 thread people are still moaning about high vrm temps on their B350 motherboards with ryzen 7 CPU's slapped in it...


I guess it depends on what kind of voltages you're running too. I think these are good until what 95°C or so before they throttle themselves. They don't scale well voltage wise, so I'm not overly concerned about temps. I mean Prime95/OCCT/IBT are all worst case situations.

Yea, the 7 Series really need a X370 board...period, in my opinion. I mean, if you're going to OC at all. I have a little 90mm fans that blows across my VRM's. This MB doesn't have any temps sensors for those. I wish it did, just to see what kind of temps I do get with a big OC.


----------



## Ghostcracker

Hello guys.


----------



## Hequaqua

Hey! Welcome.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I guess it depends on what kind of voltages you're running too. I think these are good until what 95°C or so before they throttle themselves. They don't scale well voltage wise, so I'm not overly concerned about temps. I mean Prime95/OCCT/IBT are all worst case situations.
> 
> Yea, the 7 Series really need a X370 board...period, in my opinion. I mean, if you're going to OC at all. I have a little 90mm fans that blows across my VRM's. This MB doesn't have any temps sensors for those. I wish it did, just to see what kind of temps I do get with a big OC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I discovered that these chips don't like that much heat and become unstable above a certain temp. Most important is vrm temps as they can get pretty high on an overclocked ryzen chip but i see you have the same board as me so you should be okay.
> 
> The ryzen 7 thread people are still moaning about high vrm temps on their B350 motherboards with ryzen 7 CPU's slapped in it...


Yeah, I'm running the EK monoblock too, so VRM temps aren't an issue at all.


----------



## 1033ruben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> what is stock voltage? I might try out undervolting....


im pretty sure mine is at 1.286v if im not mistaken. sorry i do not use my ryzen rig as my main rig so i am not on it at the moment.
RUBEN


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Got to give it twist first and slide left-right.


Don't forget to actually let the pc run for a few mins to heat up the paste and or get a hair dryer onto it. When any thermal paste is cold it sets like concrete, seems to be the most common reason people destroy CPU's but AMD ones in particular







.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Don't forget to actually let the pc run for a few mins to heat up the paste and or get a hair dryer onto it. When any thermal paste is cold it sets like concrete, seems to be the most common reason people destroy CPU's but AMD ones in particular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Great tip! +1 Rep


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

^^^ right here. Ripped my 1600 right out of the socket when changing coolers on a cold CPU. No damage and I won't ever do that again, but it was alarming to say the least when it happened.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Yep, if you do it on a cold CPU with AMD your likely to rip all the pins off if you pull straight up, you really should wiggle it a little bit. If you do it with Intel you bend the the socket pins especially if you wiggle it to much. And remember thermal paste does make a pretty good tight suction a few hours after install when it's really had time to, melt I suppose would be the most accurate word to use.

From my personal experience around 30° Celsius ambient seems to be ok to remove a cold heatsink but where I can I do at least 1 boot just to get it warmed up. I have noticed the Noctua NH-H1 paste is worse then the Arctic MX-4 because it sets a hell of a lot harder and cools down a lot quicker. For an example I swapped the cooler on my Humble SM5 MK2 rig yesterday and even though it'd been on for a good 4 hours and I ran a stress test before shutting it down by the time I got to removing the heatsink, it was pretty hard to remove because the NH-H1 had already cooled quite a lot, granted it was about 19° Celsius ambient.


----------



## Tcoppock

Alright guys the Leaderboard is updated been real busy as of late, also changes have been made for the leaderboard.(No motherboard/voltage, Added Core Clock Speed)


----------



## Mega Man

i am. but it will be a while ( have to pay down some bills


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Yep, if you do it on a cold CPU with AMD your likely to rip all the pins off if you pull straight up, you really should wiggle it a little bit. If you do it with Intel you bend the the socket pins especially if you wiggle it to much. And remember thermal paste does make a pretty good tight suction a few hours after install when it's really had time to, melt I suppose would be the most accurate word to use.
> 
> From my personal experience around 30° Celsius ambient seems to be ok to remove a cold heatsink but where I can I do at least 1 boot just to get it warmed up. I have noticed the Noctua NH-H1 paste is worse then the Arctic MX-4 because it sets a hell of a lot harder and cools down a lot quicker. For an example I swapped the cooler on my Humble SM5 MK2 rig yesterday and even though it'd been on for a good 4 hours and I ran a stress test before shutting it down by the time I got to removing the heatsink, it was pretty hard to remove because the NH-H1 had already cooled quite a lot, granted it was about 19° Celsius ambient.


Good aftermarket paste will take years to harden but that "Chewing gum" TIM AMD used before, pre-applied to their coolers was a disaster, even a chisel would have hard time. One of the tricks was to disconnect fan and run a benchmark for few minutes before attempting to remove cooler. I had to release the catch a bit few times to take out CPU with the cooler without damaging CPU few times and than heat cooler with mini torch and use a safety razor blade to remove from CPU. It was practically welded together.
Desperate measures for desperate times.


----------



## KarathKasun

Retention pressure is not enough to rip the pins off. Pins may get bent en mass though if you pull at an angle.


----------



## cooljaguar

How safe is 1.36v on the 1600?

I'm trying to hit 3.9ghz on my 1600, I feel like it's on the edge of being stable. At 1.35v it passes everything but stress tests (Aida64), which it fails a few minutes in, nothing catastrophic like a BSOD, Aida64 just stops the test and gives me an error.

Fun side note: Apparently 1.35v is enough to boot up at 4ghz, but doing ANYTHING gives me a black screen, lol.


----------



## 1033ruben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooljaguar*
> 
> How safe is 1.36v on the 1600?
> 
> I'm trying to hit 3.9ghz on my 1600, I feel like it's on the edge of being stable. At 1.35v it passes everything but stress tests (Aida64), which it fails a few minutes in, nothing catastrophic like a BSOD, Aida64 just stops the test and gives me an error.
> 
> Fun side note: Apparently 1.35v is enough to boot up at 4ghz, but doing ANYTHING gives me a black screen, lol.


really your more than okay at 1.35 i too have a 1600 and whenever i load the oc profiler that i have tuned in i have it at 4.03 ghz with 1.418 volts with adequate cooling your really good up into 1.425-1.45 which i have a a custom water loop on a 240 rad on a test bench under load i have never seen it get past60 c under synthetic full load.
RUBEN


----------



## qmlman

HI all,

Need a little help on OC for "Gskill Flare X 2400Mhz". Can I get pass the 2400Mhz on the OC Profile for Ram in Bios and how can I achieve that?
My rig:
AMD Ryzen 1600
Mainboard: ASrock x370 Fatality Gaming X
Ram: Gskill Flare X 2400Mhz


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooljaguar*
> 
> How safe is 1.36v on the 1600?
> 
> I'm trying to hit 3.9ghz on my 1600, I feel like it's on the edge of being stable. At 1.35v it passes everything but stress tests (Aida64), which it fails a few minutes in, nothing catastrophic like a BSOD, Aida64 just stops the test and gives me an error.
> 
> Fun side note: Apparently 1.35v is enough to boot up at 4ghz, but doing ANYTHING gives me a black screen, lol.


1.35v to run 4.0 is probably not going to happen. 1.375v is about where 4.0 starts on really good silicon.

I wouldn't go above 1.4v on air....some people will probably tell you that 1.45v is probably safe, but.....the cooler these run, the better they run. Start pumping that much voltage with air cooling, and you likely won't get very far.


----------



## SuperZan

Robert Hallock from AMD recommended 1.425v as a safe maximum. We can assume that 1.45v is safe enough on a good board (CH6, Taichi, K7, GT7, Prime Pro, Titanium, etc.) with good cooling, given that an AMD rep is probably going to err on the side of caution. That said, Hallock is a pretty straight shooter so I'm inclined to recommend that most people follow his guideline.

I'd agree that 1.375 is about average for a 'good' (maybe not holy grail golden, but very good) chip for 4.0GHz. That's what my 1700x needed to pull stable in everything that I could throw at it, and I know I lucked out with pretty good silicon.


----------



## pony-tail

My CPU arrived today , 1800x , that only leaves , my Ram and M.2 drive to go .
on an ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming - itx/wifi With h100i , Should be pretty potent for a SFF system


----------



## cooljaguar

Thanks for the advice guys, appreciate it.

I'm going to save up the cash for an AIO and try to push this thing to 4ghz, knowing now that it might be possible without crazy voltage has given me a new goal.


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 1.35v to run 4.0 is probably not going to happen. 1.375v is about where 4.0 starts on really good silicon.
> 
> I wouldn't go above 1.4v on air....some people will probably tell you that 1.45v is probably safe, but.....the cooler these run, the better they run. Start pumping that much voltage with air cooling, and you likely won't get very far.


Mine is "stable" with 1.297v at 4.0ghz. I use IBT AVX very high 20 pass(55C max temp) and mem test 90%@400% coverage to call it "stable" However I am new to AM4 overclocking and am not sure what test are considered the best for this platform. What do you run on OCCT and for how long, same with realbench? I assume longer than 15 minutes for realbench? And why not IBT AVX for true stability? P.S. Prime95 to long with to much heat for me. And your Firestrike Physics scores... I cannot find any 1600 or 1600x with a higher score! Congrats! Any pointers?


----------



## SuperZan

Prime95 is really the gold standard, especially for AM4. If you don't want to spend the time on that, try y-cruncher's stability suite. If you can pass 5 loops of that without issue, you'll cover a lot of bases that IBT may have missed.


----------



## Vellinious

I haven't used Prime 95 in years. I use Realbench for light load testing and OCCT (AVX / nonAVX) for heavy loading.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> Mine is "stable" with 1.297v at 4.0ghz. I use IBT AVX very high 20 pass(55C max temp) and mem test 90%@400% coverage to call it "stable" However I am new to AM4 overclocking and am not sure what test are considered the best for this platform. What do you run on OCCT and for how long, same with realbench? I assume longer than 15 minutes for realbench? And why not IBT AVX for true stability? P.S. Prime95 to long with to much heat for me. And your Firestrike Physics scores... I cannot find any 1600 or 1600x with a higher score! Congrats! Any pointers?


IBT isn't a stability test because it just doesn't last long enough....it's great to get voltages close, but that's about it.

Realbench stability test for 2 hours, OCCT AVX load for an hour, and then with AVX unchecked for 2.

For FS Physics, it's always just been about higher clocks.....push higher.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I haven't used Prime 95 in years. I use Realbench for light load testing and OCCT (AVX / nonAVX) for heavy loading.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> Mine is "stable" with 1.297v at 4.0ghz. I use IBT AVX very high 20 pass(55C max temp) and mem test 90%@400% coverage to call it "stable" However I am new to AM4 overclocking and am not sure what test are considered the best for this platform. What do you run on OCCT and for how long, same with realbench? I assume longer than 15 minutes for realbench? And why not IBT AVX for true stability? P.S. Prime95 to long with to much heat for me. And your Firestrike Physics scores... I cannot find any 1600 or 1600x with a higher score! Congrats! Any pointers?
> 
> 
> 
> IBT isn't a stability test because it just doesn't last long enough....it's great to get voltages close, but that's about it.
> 
> Realbench stability test for 2 hours, OCCT AVX load for an hour, and then with AVX unchecked for 2.
> 
> For FS Physics, it's always just been about higher clocks.....push higher.
Click to expand...

20 runs on maximum should put you over 2 hours on IBT AVX if you are so inclined.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 20 runs on maximum should put you over 2 hours on IBT AVX if you are so inclined.


I'd never run an AVX load for more than an hour. No need for it.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> 20 runs on maximum should put you over 2 hours on IBT AVX if you are so inclined.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd never run an AVX load for more than an hour. No need for it.
Click to expand...

You confuse me, first you say IBT isn't a good stability test because it's of too short a duration , I point out that it can be easily made to run as long as you would like now it's too long? Maximum , 10 runs will give you about an hour on a 16 t Ryzen at 4 ghz.


I christen thee..... goldielocks!


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, IBT AVX is a nice program to get the numbers close but in order to be '100% stable" If that is even possible, you need to run multiple programs.
I personally switched to Realbench as it stresses the system far more than IBT AVX.

If i overclock RAM too i mostly start with it because its easier to find instability later when overclocking CPU. When doing CPU first or at the same time its a pain to find where the instability actually is and maybe you apply too much voltage to the CPU while not needed. I discovered that Ryzen doesn't like too much volts at all and becomes unstable at a certain point. It does LOVE good tuned RAM and in reward you get really nice scores and very stable system in return.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You confuse me, first you say IBT isn't a good stability test because it's of too short a duration , I point out that it can be easily made to run as long as you would like now it's too long? Maximum , 10 runs will give you about an hour on a 16 t Ryzen at 4 ghz.
> 
> 
> I christen thee..... goldielocks!


Yeah, you can use AIDA64 instead as i proofed that it loads the system just as high if not higher, that and RAM is tested more. I had numerous times that i was IBT AVX "stable" at 10 or even 20 runs at high or maximum and crash in a game.. IBT AVX is too old for these new platforms to test stability on.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, IBT AVX is a nice program to get the numbers close but in order to be '100% stable" If that is even possible, you need to run multiple programs.
> I personally switched to Realbench as it stresses the system far more than IBT AVX.
> 
> If i overclock RAM too i mostly start with it because its easier to find instability later when overclocking CPU. When doing CPU first or at the same time its a pain to find where the instability actually is and maybe you apply too much voltage to the CPU while not needed. I discovered that Ryzen doesn't like too much volts at all and becomes unstable at a certain point. It does LOVE good tuned RAM and in reward you get really nice scores and very stable system in return.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You confuse me, first you say IBT isn't a good stability test because it's of too short a duration , I point out that it can be easily made to run as long as you would like now it's too long? Maximum , 10 runs will give you about an hour on a 16 t Ryzen at 4 ghz.
> 
> 
> I christen thee..... goldielocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can use AIDA64 instead as i proofed that it loads the system just as high if not higher, that and RAM is tested more. I had numerous times that i was IBT AVX "stable" at 10 or even 20 runs at high or maximum and crash in a game.. IBT AVX is too old for these new platforms to test stability on.
Click to expand...

I don't think I've ever had cpu/ram instability crash a game at a clock they were IBT avx maximum stable at. GPU drivers/bugs in the game itself - yes.


----------



## hurricane28

I don't know how or why it happened but i stopped using IBT AVX As an stability test that day. I noticed this with my FX system that when i was IBT AVX stable, it crashed during playing Crysis 3 and Farcry 3 that time.

Later i tested again and same thing happened with later games and different drivers. I read on the net that lots of people experienced the same as me and they also stopped using it. I use Realbench now and my PC hasn't failed me once.

Strang thing is that people call AIDA64 a "poor stability program" but i showed that it pulled just as much as IBT AVX and if i had to choose i would go AIDA64 before IBT to be honest as AIDA64 stresses the cache and RAM more and find instability just as fast as IBT does. At leas AIDA64 gets updates, IBT AVX is an old forgotten program that doesn't get updates at all.


----------



## PabloCol

What is up!, ty for reading.

-CPU Ryzen 5 1600 (1.375 V - 4.0 Ghz) 100% estable
-MOBO MSI Tomahawk B350
-RAM 16GB DDR4 3200 G.Skill
-SDD Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
- 1 HDD HITACHI 500GB - 1 TOSHIBA 500GB
-LC Corsair H80i V2 (Stock Fans)
-PSU ThermalTake ToughPower 750W 80 Gold
-GPU MSI R9 380 Gaming

Guys and girls, I have a question and I hope u can help me. I'm new to this, that's why I ask.
The temperatures in IDLE are from 45 ° C to 50 ° C
Full load 69 ° C - 75 ° C

My questions are

Do you think the voltage and the frequency in relation to the temperatures?
Can I have better temperatures with another 120MM LC?
Is everything all right?

Thank you!.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Seems a bit high temp for that voltage, are you sure it's actual voltage when under full load ? It's right at the edge of recommended temp. The way I check a cooler's efficiency is temperature of air coming out, if it's hot, another fan in push-pull config would help by lowering temps 5c+. which would get you right back into the ballpark temp wise.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You confuse me, first you say IBT isn't a good stability test because it's of too short a duration , I point out that it can be easily made to run as long as you would like now it's too long? Maximum , 10 runs will give you about an hour on a 16 t Ryzen at 4 ghz.
> 
> 
> I christen thee..... goldielocks!


I never run IBT on maximum....I run it on normal to get voltage close. 10 passes doesn't take but a few seconds, and helps to gauge if the voltage is close to being stable. Then I use either Realbench for light load testing, or OCCT (AVX on and off) for heavy loading.

IBT is a heat machine, like furmark for GPUs. Neither of which I'd EVER use for stability testing.

At the end of the day, everyone has their own preference for stability testing. I use several different tests to cover as much as possible. There is no end all beat all way for stability testing.


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I haven't used Prime 95 in years. I use Realbench for light load testing and OCCT (AVX / nonAVX) for heavy loading.
> IBT isn't a stability test because it just doesn't last long enough....it's great to get voltages close, but that's about it.
> 
> Realbench stability test for 2 hours, OCCT AVX load for an hour, and then with AVX unchecked for 2.
> 
> For FS Physics, it's always just been about higher clocks.....push higher.


Thanks, I will run these tests this weekend.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> Prime95 is really the gold standard, especially for AM4. If you don't want to spend the time on that, try y-cruncher's stability suite. If you can pass 5 loops of that without issue, you'll cover a lot of bases that IBT may have missed.


So I am new to Y- cruncher, I used the Component stress tester and ran it for 3 hrs. Y-cruncher made 12 loops.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Is this correct? If so it pulls more v-core under load. IBT AVX was 1.269v under full load and Y-cruncher was 1.275v under full load(same settings). Y-cruncher also ran 5c hotter also. Overall I am skeptical that I am truly "stable" with [email protected] core but have yet to have a crash stress testing or gaming at these settings. Especially considering it takes 1.45v for 4.1ghz. Thanks for the input:thumb:


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> Thanks, I will run these tests this weekend.
> So I am new to Y- cruncher, I used the Component stress tester and ran it for 3 hrs. Y-cruncher made 12 loops.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this correct? If so it pulls more v-core under load. IBT AVX was 1.269v under full load and Y-cruncher was 1.275v under full load(same settings). Y-cruncher also ran 5c hotter also. Overall I am skeptical that I am truly "stable" with [email protected] core but have yet to have a crash stress testing or gaming at these settings. Especially considering it takes 1.45v for 4.1ghz. Thanks for the input:thumb:


y-cruncher is pretty tough....and it does get updated.

Personally, I'm in a little of all the camps....IBT AVX/Adia64/RealBench/y-cruncher...I don't really use OCCT much. I do like all the info it spits out though...lol Prime95 is good if you use a lot of RAM. It's good for voltage and ram settings.

A good mix, and you should be good. The issue is you can run all of them...and come across something that will make your system crash. So I take them all with a grain of salt. Normally, you won't run into anything if you use a mix though.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> Thanks, I will run these tests this weekend.
> So I am new to Y- cruncher, I used the Component stress tester and ran it for 3 hrs. Y-cruncher made 12 loops.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this correct? If so it pulls more v-core under load. IBT AVX was 1.269v under full load and Y-cruncher was 1.275v under full load(same settings). Y-cruncher also ran 5c hotter also. Overall I am skeptical that I am truly "stable" with [email protected] core but have yet to have a crash stress testing or gaming at these settings. Especially considering it takes 1.45v for 4.1ghz. Thanks for the input:thumb:


You've got a nice golden unicorn from the look of it. Passing that much y-cruncher tells me you'd probably pass P95 as well. My only question at this point is what LLC setting you're using and if you have a digital multimeter available to measure vcore at the socket. If not, I don't think you have a problem either way, but I'm curious as to what the socket measurement would be. Either way, you've got a winner.


----------



## Vellinious

Never heard of y-cruncher. I'll have to look it up.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Never heard of y-cruncher. I'll have to look it up.


It's a pi cruncher that is also used as a benchmark, but it has a really nice stability suite baked in. FFT, AVX, Mixed AVX, cpu+cache+mem, it cycles through the works. Generally, I've never had a stability problem on a system that could run the y-cruncher stability suite on infinite loop.


----------



## gupsterg

@hurricane28

I can show a screenie of RB stress mode 16GB lasting for 2hrs manually stopped. I load x264 (JackCY one in my thread) and it fail 1st loop.

On the other hand when me and finalheaven as early adopters were trying guage how to get repeatable success in stress testing for an OC, his CPU was opposite to mine. ie RB made it fall over quicker than x264.

So case and point being we each need to try differing tests. Aim to succeed in what destabilises OC quickest and others should fall in place.

I also like Y-Cruncher. Again SuperZan and Josephimports were using it as early adopters. IIRC mus1mus introduced it to them.

IBT AVX below max or custom set to at least 75% of installed RAM is the most stressful and IMO worthwhile, the lesser presets are a waste of time IMO.

As always everyone's differing on OC stress testing.

I just know the CPUs I put through the "regime" are then solid for gaming, etc and if I have an issue it will be something else and not OC profile (IMO).


----------



## Vellinious

This talk of lower voltages for 4.0 got me wondering how much testing silicon lottery actually did. They said, 4.0 @ 1.375v LLC3. I'm currently testing 1.275v on realbench, it's 15 mins in and not even a hiccup yet. If I get past 30 minutes without it crashing, I'm going to try to lower it more.

EDIT: Stupid question time. Which one of these should I be paying attention to? I'm hoping it's (Tdie), but.......


----------



## Hequaqua

http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/


Sweet, thanks man!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Sweet, thanks man!


NP....









Maybe we could talk the OP into posting some links for some of these benchmarks on the main page. The only one that is a bit difficult to find(not really) is IBT AVX. It listed here on OCN though.

It would be nice if they updated some of these though...RealBench needs one bad IMO.


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> You've got a nice golden unicorn from the look of it. Passing that much y-cruncher tells me you'd _probably_ pass P95 as well. My only question at this point is what LLC setting you're using and if you have a digital multimeter available to measure vcore at the socket. If not, I don't think you have a problem either way, but I'm curious as to what the socket measurement would be. Either way, you've got a winner.


My LLC is set to High for CPU and auto for all other settings. I do not have a multi meter so I have no idea what is being delivered to the socket. Is VDDCR reporting voltage going to socket? To quote Mumak (Martin HWinfo)

"CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) value is the voltage measured by Voltage Regulator, which is supplied to the CPU (as VRM output). This voltage is then reported to CPU and evaluated using telemetry functions.
Vcore or VDDCR CPU is measurement of the same voltage rail, but by the mainboard logic (ITE chip).
I believe the SVI2 TFN values should be more accurate.
The difference between those values can be due to different measurement methods used and their impact on the readout."
Probably reading or understanding it incorrectly but that is how I read it.

Also if my v-core hits 1.3v in BIOS/UEFI Windows locks the core clock at 1.5ghz. This is using just v-core or v-core with LLC. So if I set my v-core to 1.297v and LLC to extreme Windows will boot at set speeds but soon as I put the PC under load and LLC kicks in resulting in a v-core of more than 1.3v poof 1.5ghz. The only way to get around it is to use Ryzen Master, I can set any voltage I want with out a hitch. I have the AMD 17.10 chipset and have tired Ryzen balance plan to no impact. I have also tried turning on/off various power saving features. Contacted Asus and they said use the most current BIOS and they could not offer support in regaurds to overclocking...


----------



## Vellinious

1 hour passed @ 1.275v llc3. 1.268v hit an error at 31 mins. I'll let OCCT eat at it for a couple hours tonight after I go to bed.

Apparently, silicon lottery didn't do a whole lot of testing on some of these......


----------



## Devildog83

Hello just signed up. Been away for for a while from OCN, My Ryzen 1600 system. Build under progress.


Sorry for crappy pic. better in the future.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Hello just signed up. Been away for for a while from OCN, My Ryzen 1600 system. Build under progress.
> 
> 
> Sorry for crappy pic. better in the future.


Nice - is that pump pretty quiet?


----------



## pat66

hey guys just wondering what temps are you guys getting with the stock cooler on the 1600,
I'm running mine at 3,6ghz 1,250V and it hits 70ish when gaming..is that normal for such a low voltage? I mostly went with the ryzen instead of intel because I really liked the fact it came with a cooler and saved me some $$ but man those temps are trash like what the hell

EDIT: looks like it's my HWMONITOR acting up , temps are fine in core temp !


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Sweet, thanks man!
Click to expand...

Also it seems I have found a bug in latest version of Y-Cruncher. I contacted author. So will be doing further testing and relaying to author. So I advise anyone using Y-Cruncher stability tester to use v0.7.2.9469.

I know same OC profile has no issues in IBT AVX custom 13312MB (16GB installed on rig), custom x264, RealBench Stress mode, [email protected] on CPU/GPU, HCI Memtest, GSAT and normal case uses.

Y-Cruncher v0.7.3.9472 drops some threads/low usage on my R7 1700, if I use v0.7.2.9469 or v0.7.2.9468 there is no issues on same HW/FW/OS/settings. So far testing was limited to W10C Pro x64, later I will be testing in W7 Pro x64. I have had the HW used since Mar 17, so know it well.

http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/versions.html

If anyone who also uses Y-Cruncher can test and report it would be handy







.


----------



## Vellinious

Unreal.....I can run 4.0 @ 1.275v, 4.14 @ 1.42v, 4.188 @ 1.48v but I can't get anything at 4.2+ stable to save my life.

I'm going to flash to the newest version of the bios tonight...maybe that'll change things up enough it can happen. = /


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Unreal.....I can run 4.0 @ 1.275v, 4.14 @ 1.42v, 4.188 @ 1.48v but I can't get anything at 4.2+ stable to save my life.
> 
> I'm going to flash to the newest version of the bios tonight...maybe that'll change things up enough it can happen. = /


Quite a good chip you got there man.

I need 1.375 in order to maintain 3.875 GHz stable.

I do run 3466 MHz CL14 which requires more volts too though. Haven't tested this chip much as i am happy at this setting for now and i would rather enjoy my system instead of handling Windows corruptions when its unstable lol.

I flashed the new 1501 BIOS and it works like a charm. Good luck


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quite a good chip you got there man.
> 
> I need 1.375 in order to maintain 3.875 GHz stable.
> 
> I do run 3466 MHz CL14 which requires more volts too though. Haven't tested this chip much as i am happy at this setting for now and i would rather enjoy my system instead of handling Windows corruptions when its unstable lol.
> 
> I flashed the new 1501 BIOS and it works like a charm. Good luck


Hopefully the new bios will allow for some more frequency out of the memory too. As is, on this CPU, anything higher than 3300 fails to boot without it reverting to the "safe mode" base clock.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah maybe.

What is your current BIOS? I am happy with my 3.875 GHz for now. I can run my 360 mm rad almost passive at idle speeds and during gaming the fans don't even have to ramp up as the temps don't exceed 50 c.

You have good memory but you are running 4 sticks which puts more stress to the imc. Lower your clocks and you gain higher ram speed. I think its best to have a balance between CPU and RAM speed. IMO there is no point in running the CPU At 4 GHz and RAM at stock 3200 MHz while you can have a more balanced system with slightly lower CPU speed but higher RAM speed.


----------



## Devildog83

Pretty quiet. It's a D5 vario


----------



## KarathKasun

My 1400 needs nearly 1.5v for 3.9ghz, but it could be my super cheap board letting my down in the voltage regulation department. At 1.5v I get droop down to 1.44v.


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone in here on creators update and not able to adjust minimum processor state in high performance power plan? Been holding off on that update because ive heard a couple people had that issue.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Anyone in here on creators update and not able to adjust minimum processor state in high performance power plan? Been holding off on that update because ive heard a couple people had that issue.


CU and above (latest insider) and I can adjust it but it's not doing anything because of OC.


----------



## Scotty99

Hmm saw three people say the option disappears on CU. Im using P states for overclocking so it goes up/down depending on load, id really hate to lose that.

Maybe ill get bored later and do a fresh install of CU.


----------



## moRReus

Fully up-to-date with the CU and can adjust the power state as well.


----------



## weyburn

anyone have a good x370 mobo? accidently bricked my msi x370 sli plus somehow, im kinda pissed off at it anyways, none of the new bios worked properly, and had other sleep issues that were annoying.

Edit:

Any complaints with asrock boards? I can essentially get a new ASRock Fatal1ty X370 GAMING X board for $110


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hmm saw three people say the option disappears on CU. Im using P states for overclocking so it goes up/down depending on load, id really hate to lose that.
> 
> Maybe ill get bored later and do a fresh install of CU.


What I lost is Ryzen power plan but that was some time after doing clean install of CU but that was most probably due to chipset drivers.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> anyone have a good x370 mobo? accidently bricked my msi x370 sli plus somehow, im kinda pissed off at it anyways, none of the new bios worked properly, and had other sleep issues that were annoying.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Any complaints with asrock boards? I can essentially get a new ASRock Fatal1ty X370 GAMING X board for $110


Asus Prime x370 pro is not much more and it has one of best VRM.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Asus Prime x370 pro is not much more and it has one of best VRM.


will there be a performance boost? or what's the value in paying more for it?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> will there be a performance boost? or what's the value in paying more for it?


At same CPU and RAM settings there's very small difference between MBs but better ones can be pushed further. It's not different than any other platform in that sense.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> At same CPU and RAM settings there's very small difference between MBs but better ones can be pushed further. It's not different than any other platform in that sense.


by pushed farhter, do you mean I can push 4.1 (theoretically), or do you mean at 3.95 i can do it at lower voltages?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> by pushed farhter, do you mean I can push 4.1 (theoretically), or do you mean at 3.95 i can do it at lower voltages?


Well yeah, that's one aspect of it but frequency itself is not necessarily get better scores, there's question of memory too. A nicely balanced system will bring better performance than one pushed too far. Than there's that ubiquitous question of silicone lottery that plagues all processors and other parts.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Well yeah, that's one aspect of it but frequency itself is not necessarily get better scores, there's question of memory too. A nicely balanced system will bring better performance than one pushed too far. Than there's that ubiquitous question of silicone lottery that plagues all processors and other parts.


sorry I didn't understand your answer, maybe my question was put incorrectly.

currently my system was running at 3.95 at 1.325v, but couldn't do a stable 4.0 at 1.43v, would a board with a better VRM allow me to lower my voltages at 3.95 with the same cpu/ram? or would it allow me to get a stable 4.0?

because if i'm unable to overclock any better or any more stable then i'd much rather save the $30 and buy the cheaper board.


----------



## moRReus

Haven't seen too many 1500Xs in here, I assume most are going for the 1400 or jumping up to the 1600/X.

Anyways, early testing on my own 1500X looks to be going pretty well...


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moRReus*
> 
> Haven't seen too many 1500Xs in here, I assume most are going for the 1400 or jumping up to the 1600/X.
> 
> Anyways, early testing on my own 1500X looks to be going pretty well...


voltages and such are looking nice, I'm assuming since there are fewer cores it's easier to hit higher frequencies.

How do you like your asrock mobo? the bios?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Well yeah, that's one aspect of it but frequency itself is not necessarily get better scores, there's question of memory too. A nicely balanced system will bring better performance than one pushed too far. Than there's that ubiquitous question of silicone lottery that plagues all processors and other parts.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I didn't understand your answer, maybe my question was put incorrectly.
> 
> currently my system was running at 3.95 at 1.325v, but couldn't do a stable 4.0 at 1.43v, would a board with a better VRM allow me to lower my voltages at 3.95 with the same cpu/ram? or would it allow me to get a stable 4.0?
Click to expand...

My Asus boards tend to under report voltage to the cpu compared to the other brands I have , so it's likely that it will let you get a clock at a lower v-core setting. In the end a cpu is going to need the same voltage no matter what board it's on to be stable at a given clock - the difference is in how it's reported. Can't really hide the core temps though


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah maybe.
> 
> What is your current BIOS? I am happy with my 3.875 GHz for now. I can run my 360 mm rad almost passive at idle speeds and during gaming the fans don't even have to ramp up as the temps don't exceed 50 c.
> 
> You have good memory but you are running 4 sticks which puts more stress to the imc. Lower your clocks and you gain higher ram speed. I think its best to have a balance between CPU and RAM speed. IMO there is no point in running the CPU At 4 GHz and RAM at stock 3200 MHz while you can have a more balanced system with slightly lower CPU speed but higher RAM speed.


Oh, I've got it running 4.19 / 3280 for benching.... Daily is 3.993 / 3226...runs great in both, but...I'd really like to see 3400+ on this memory. I was running 3500+ with the same memory on my Intel rig, so, I'm hoping that the new bios brings it up to where it should be.


----------



## moRReus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> voltages and such are looking nice, I'm assuming since there are fewer cores it's easier to hit higher frequencies.
> 
> How do you like your asrock mobo? the bios?


That would be my guess too.

No complaints. This is my first from them... I'm on the newest 3.0 / AGESA 1.0.0.6a BIOS and everything seems pretty straight forward and its easy enough to work with. And just to note, this is setup as a P-state OC.

I don't plan on going any further for usage, but I may try and see what it can hit... eh, we'll see.


----------



## weyburn

Well in the end I went with the ASUS Prime X370-Pro over the ASRock Fatal1ty X370 GAMING X, since better VRM and the asus prime has better compatability with my g.skill ram and will allow me to run it at 3200 over the asrock's 2933. The little boost in ram won't do a significant boost, but in the end I'd much rather spend a few more $$ for a better product if i know for sure ill have some gains over another.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moRReus*
> 
> That would be my guess too.
> 
> No complaints. This is my first from them... I'm on the newest 3.0 / AGESA 1.0.0.6a BIOS and everything seems pretty straight forward and its easy enough to work with. And just to note, this is setup as a P-state OC.
> 
> I don't plan on going any further for usage, but I may try and see what it can hit... eh, we'll see.


The core count really doesn't have anything to do with how well they overclock. Heat isn't the restriction....


----------



## moRReus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The core count really doesn't have anything to do with how well they overclock. Heat isn't the restriction....


Noted.

My CPU-Z link: https://valid.x86.fr/lytygn
Might have to bump it one notch though, that 3999 bothers me...


----------



## Scotty99

Just an update, i got the W10 creators upgrade and my CPU clocks down like it is supposed to. No idea where those 3-4 people got the idea that min processor state was gone but all seems gucci : )


----------



## Vellinious

Updated to the 1403 bios, now the memory clocks up like it's supposed to, the boot sequence is faster......I even ran the memory up to 3666 just for kicks to see if it'd boot and it does. That's SOO much better.

EDIT: 3366 / 1.38v and 4141 core @ 1.45v are stable. Had to bump the voltage up on the core from the previous settings I had for that clock...probably due to the memory. Fairly certain if I just ran 2x8 instead of 4.8, I could drop the voltage on the core back down a bit. /shrug


----------



## Vellinious

Is anyone else experiencing mouse related issues? Like, really bad lag every once in a while? I thought it was just my mouse, but I replaced it and it's still doing it occasionally.....


----------



## TerafloppinDatP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing mouse related issues? Like, really bad lag every once in a while? I thought it was just my mouse, but I replaced it and it's still doing it occasionally.....


Mouse and keyboard for me. Just started up recently. No idea why.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerafloppinDatP*
> 
> Mouse and keyboard for me. Just started up recently. No idea why.


I noticed it a little bit when I first got the board, but, it went away on it's own. Then the last couple of days it's been horrible.


----------



## Hequaqua

I had it too...but for me it was the AMD Driver....rolled back, fine now.


----------



## Vellinious

It's getting really annoying....I'm going to go through all of my drivers tomorrow, make sure everything is updated. It's startin to piss me off.


----------



## miklkit

I forget now who recommended this or what thread it is in but this little gizmo was a great help to me for chasing down stuttering mouse issues. http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon


----------



## Bigdog302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andydabeast*
> 
> I thought Gskill was Samsung B-die? How do I tell?


The B Die G skill has lower, tighter latency. for example a F4-3200C14D-16GTZR kit is B Die with 14-14-14-34 timings on it. this is the kit I am running and it is the RGB memory. G Skill also have non RGB B die based memory with similar timings for lower cost if that is what you are after. they also have higher clock speed ram with slightly looser timings but I would research that if it is B die before getting it.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I forget now who recommended this or what thread it is in but this little gizmo was a great help to me for chasing down stuttering mouse issues. http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon


I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## weyburn

I got my new Asus prime x370-pro motherboard last night, didn't get around to installing it yet, but i'm super excited to do it after work today









i've been out of a ryzen pc since like saturday lol


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I got my new Asus prime x370-pro motherboard last night, didn't get around to installing it yet, but i'm super excited to do it after work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've been out of a ryzen pc since like saturday lol


Lol, I was without it for 10 days as it was RMAed and had to install my old FX 6350 system. Good part is that I stated to appreciate Ryzen even more although FX was running at 4.8GHz. I'm quite satisfied with my Asus Prime x370 Pro and 1600x at 4+ GHz.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Lol, I was without it for 10 days as it was RMAed and had to install my old FX 6350 system. Good part is that I stated to appreciate Ryzen even more although FX was running at 4.8GHz. I'm quite satisfied with my Asus Prime x370 Pro and 1600x at 4+ GHz.


ooh nice. whats your voltages at that speed? i think my last board the VRM was limiting my ability to overclock at 4 for some reason.

also i was super pissed at MSI, Their bios' were complete ****, and the only reason why i bricked the board was because i kept on uploading new bios' in the hopes i'd finally get it to work... and accidently bricked. I asked for money back or something and they're essentially like "nope, only RMA, you'll get your board back in 3 weeks, bye".


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> ooh nice. whats your voltages at that speed? i think my last board the VRM was limiting my ability to overclock at 4 for some reason.
> 
> also i was super pissed at MSI, Their bios' were complete ****, and the only reason why i bricked the board was because i kept on uploading new bios' in the hopes i'd finally get it to work... and accidently bricked. I asked for money back or something and they're essentially like "nope, only RMA, you'll get your board back in 3 weeks, bye".


Running 4017MHz ( 40.01 multi) at 1.417 max although it sits at 1.375v most of the time. Ram (Kingston 3000) running at 2933 and that's best I could get out of that RAM. At 3033MHz it was booting to windows but very unstable. Will try again when temps cool down, it's 35c in the room now and CPU idles at 50c + even with Nepton 140XL cooler.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Running 4017MHz ( 40.01 multi) at 1.417 max although it sits at 1.375v most of the time. Ram (Kingston 3000) running at 2933 and that's best I could get out of that RAM. At 3033MHz it was booting to windows but very unstable. Will try again when temps cool down, it's 35c in the room now and CPU idles at 50c + even with Nepton 140XL cooler.


nice, well i'll let you know what i'm able to achieve when i start playing with it tonight. How do you survive with 35c in your room haha


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> nice, well i'll let you know what i'm able to achieve when i start playing with it tonight. How do you survive with 35c in your room haha


Well, it's cooler than outside (+40c) + couple of fans and no other choice.


----------



## weyburn

Definitly love this board more than my msi sli plus.

on my msi i wasn't able to do 4.0 at 1.45v, now I'm pretty sure I have a 24/7 stable 4.025 at 1.425v.

Only issue is that i can't manually set my speed otherwise i get the downclock glitch, and have to use off set, and because of that i struggle to get low voltages with high clocks. that being said, i only relaly game and don't do intensive tasks 24/7, so running it above the 1.35v threshold isn't ideal but I don't really mind in the end. I actually did like doing my 3.95 at 1.32v on my old board, but i'd rather have a better board all around than be stuck at essentially an average clock.

Also I was completely right that the MSI board was limited by its wattage availability, it lagged everytime ihit 128w and greatly limited its overclocking potential, this board in this test I'm running right now hit up to 158w. Now some may say that 158w isn't even something you'd want in an everyday computer, but I'd much rather have it be able to run when it needs to, than have it die.

also i'm sure once AMD gets their heads out of their asses and finally patch the downlock glitch this will be an amazing board to have, so I'm eagerly looking towards the horizon, unlike my MSI board -.-


----------



## hotbrass

I ordered a ASUS ROG Strix X370-F GAMING board. I have the C6H with a R7 1800x but I wanted something different for my R5 1600.

Anyone have any experience with the ASUS ROG Strix X370-F GAMING? I am assuming it is really no different than the C6H.


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> Do you guys have long boot up time issue? Intel is much better?


My system boots fast in my opinion and do not think a SSD would be much slower. Maybe you are getting hitched up in BIOS/UEFI? When I use DOCP profiles or manual timings I get long boot times/memory training reboots until timings pass.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> Do you guys have long boot up time issue? Intel is much better?


Running my memory close to the edge of its limits causes boot times to crater. Its not uncommon for the PC to power cycle a few times during a cold boot.

If you want better boot times, scale your memory speeds back to ~2933 with tighter timings. There is not a particularly large real-world performance impact compared to ~3200.

As to boot times VS Intel, my R5 desktop has similar to-desktop times as my Intel laptop with the same SSD (if not pushing memory beyond 2933 on the R5). 30-60s for all apps (tons of apps loading on login) to be loaded and SSD/HDD activity to stop from a 'reboot'. AFAIK, if you choose 'shutdown' in W8+, the default action is something like hibernation. So the to-desktop times from a 'shut down' are a bit faster, 20-40s ballpark on both systems I believe.


----------



## MishelLngelo

For full shutdown in W8/8.1 and W10:
%windir%\System32\shutdown.exe -s -f -t 00


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> For full shutdown in W8/8.1 and W10:
> %windir%\System32\shutdown.exe -s -f -t 00


Yeah, I knew there was a way to force a full shutdown but I havent had enough issues with it to warrant looking it up. AFAIK doing 'reboot' and manually powering down at the BIOS gets you the same thing.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Yeah, I knew there was a way to force a full shutdown but I havent had enough issues with it to warrant looking it up. AFAIK doing 'reboot' and manually powering down at the BIOS gets you the same thing.


It's also a matter of convenience, I made new file with that line as target and placed icon on taskbar for easy access. Same as a restart icon but with : %windir%\System32\shutdown.exe -R -F -T 00


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> Do you guys have long boot up time issue? Intel is much better?


Depends on your board more than anything. First board I had took forever to boot when I overclocked it, it would turn on and off 6 times before actually posting anything and then it was still kinda slow, my second board was faster, but still had some issues like if I put it to sleep and tried turning it back on I'd have to force shut it down and then boot it back up again. My current board, I haven't timed it yet but I would say it don't take more than 30 seconds to cold boot.

Also I thought msi's failed over clock system was good, Asus has a way better one... I'd totally go with Asus again if all their bios preform the same.

honestly i really wish i listened to who ever told me to go with asus from the begginning, the MSI board was a such a waste of time/money.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Running my memory close to the edge of its limits causes boot times to crater. Its not uncommon for the PC to power cycle a few times during a cold boot.
> 
> If you want better boot times, scale your memory speeds back to ~2933 with tighter timings. There is not a particularly large real-world performance impact compared to ~3200.
> 
> As to boot times VS Intel, my R5 desktop has similar to-desktop times as my Intel laptop with the same SSD (if not pushing memory beyond 2933 on the R5). 30-60s for all apps (tons of apps loading on login) to be loaded and SSD/HDD activity to stop from a 'reboot'. AFAIK, if you choose 'shutdown' in W8+, the default action is something like hibernation. So the to-desktop times from a 'shut down' are a bit faster, 20-40s ballpark on both systems I believe.


^^This. As you get further and further from 2400 on the memory, the board will do more checks on the memory. I've found that by backing mine off from 3200 to 3000, it's helped reduce that time considerably.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> Do you guys have long boot up time issue? Intel is much better?


Around 20 seconds with normal startup, if that's too long to wait there is always sleep mode for nearly instant restarts.

EDIT: Bootracer score normal startup - no special settings , still have MSI bios splash screen enabled etc.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Around 20 seconds with normal startup, if that's too long to wait there is always sleep mode for nearly instant restarts.
> 
> EDIT: Bootracer score normal startup - no special settings , still have MSI bios splash screen enabled etc.


I'm gonna have to check that out


----------



## hurricane28

No problems here with cold boots. I really couldn't care less how fast it boot to be honest, as long as the rest is fast i am okay.


----------



## Vellinious

Even as long as this takes....it's still faster than most X99 systems with ASUS boards. The checks the ASUS boards did before bootup were....awesomely excessive.

My RVE10 with a 6950X @ 4.4/4.5/4.6, memory at 3400 14/14/14/34 and 3 x 1080 FTWs took in excess of 45 seconds. All in all, the capabilities of that machine far outweighed the excessive boot up times, but.....it did get rather annoying.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> So it just stayed on morherboard logo screen for like 20 seconds?


No...just like the C6H. Cycles through Q Codes, doing it's checks, and when it's ready, puts up the splash screen. Just took longer to get there. Once at the splash screen, things progressed rather quickly.


----------



## Mega Man

Later I will sow what I do to avoid the memory training at high Freq


----------



## Scotty99

Same with my asrock board, higher you put the ram the faster it takes for splash screen to show. From splash to windows loading is same speed as you would expect any system.


----------



## Mega Man

There's some settings that help with this (on my systems and from my understandings on most ). I have to redo my system, I'll try to put together a "how to"


----------



## weyburn

first was slowish, but still under predicted 30 sec, then i disabled useless programs and got it to 23sec, cant complain









btw ram @ 3200


----------



## MishelLngelo

WEll, there are at least 3 different stages to full BOOT to usable OS, each one influenced by different causes.
1st. 0 to POST influenced by BIOS when it checks if everything is right including memory "training" and SMART checks. I find that less automatic settings there are, shorter that part is. My Asus Prime x370 pro even has a setting for a delay for time POST is displayed on screen before it continues. Default is 5 seconds but can set to 1 or up to 15 seconds or so. It can also shave a second or two by turning off logo.
POST to starting to load OS. Partly influenced by setting for 1st BOOT device, it's shortest if that disk is at SATA0 or appropriate 1st port like M2 but that's very short time.
2nd. stage is when starting to load OS up to displaying desktop or sign in screen. Influenced mostly by disk speed but dual BOOT can also make it somewhat longer, It's loading and starting services at that time which can be clearly seen by turning on verbose messages at BOOT time. On a slow disk there's a lot of that displayed but on fast SSD it looks like it jumps over most of that but is still there. Loading drivers is also mostly at that time.ess 3rd. stage is from sign in (manual or auto) when OS will attempt to access internet and servers and if allowed to sign in to mail and stuff like that, in W10 will also access One Drive and attempt to sync with it if allowed. At that time it will also start to load all startup programs, load their (eventual)services and threads. That part may take longest time of whole BOOT process depending of what and how much is loaded at that time. Its also very influenced by disk speed but also by amount of RAM up to a point. Some computer usability is possible but opening any programs at that time will prolong that time so it's better to wait few seconds until it loads everything instead of rushing it. Than it slows up both processes, autostart and program you want to open.
I shave that whole tome, from 0 to full use to about 17 seconds on my system although boot SSD is not some fast beast, just an average SATA SSD. Some super fast M2 would shave of another 5 seconds for sure.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first was slowish, but still under predicted 30 sec, then i disabled useless programs and got it to 23sec, cant complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw ram @ 3200


That's a need little program, what is it called? I would like to test my Nvme drive and see if it actually boot faster than an regular SATA SSD.


----------



## moRReus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's a need little program, what is it called? I would like to test my Nvme drive and see if it actually boot faster than an regular SATA SSD.


BootRacer


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> With Ssd?


That counts both the bios and to load windows, not just the time in the bios.....it gives a breakdown of both though.


----------



## Vellinious

So, this 1.55GHZ problem with trying to overclock from the bios. What was the issue, and, is there a resolution? I see a lot of people asking these questions.


----------



## miklkit

Err, I have a 1700 but did run into that issue. I was working my way up to 3.8 ghz and got there and was bumping the voltage up when it suddenly dropped to 1.5 ghz. I started slowly dropping the cpu voltage back down and it was at a very low number when suddenly it jumped back to 3.8 and the cpu voltage way high at 1.375.

So I have been dropping the cpu voltage down and testing and it is now down to 1.319 volts @ 3.8 ghz. I have been told that this is an issue with the code in the non X CPUs only.


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> So, this 1.55GHZ problem with trying to overclock from the bios. What was the issue, and, is there a resolution? I see a lot of people asking these questions.


For my Asus Prime x370-A BIOS 805. The bug becomes active if v-core is set higher than 1.3v I can set whatever multiplier I want within reason, as long as the v-core does not hit 1.3v (via offset or LLC) it will boot at set frequency. I have re-flashed BIO/UEFI twice and 2 clean installs of windows 10 to no impact. The work around? I use the Ryzen Master program to overclock. No limitations there with the 1.5ghz bug.
Edit Asus Prime x370-A (same as Asus Prime B350)


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> For my Asus Prime x370 BIOS 805. The bug becomes active if v-core is set higher than 1.3v I can set whatever multiplier I want within reason, as long as the v-core does not hit 1.3v (via offset or LLC) it will boot at set frequency. I have re-flashed BIO/UEFI twice and 2 clean installs of windows 10 to no impact. The work around? I use the Ryzen Master program to overclock. No limitations there with the 1.5ghz bug.


That's.....odd. Hmm


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That's.....odd. Hmm


I agree, I have researched as much as possible and there is very little information about this issue and a lot of speculation. Would love some answers on possible work around? (speculation welcome)


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> For my Asus Prime x370-A BIOS 805. The bug becomes active if v-core is set higher than 1.3v I can set whatever multiplier I want within reason, as long as the v-core does not hit 1.3v (via offset or LLC) it will boot at set frequency. I have re-flashed BIO/UEFI twice and 2 clean installs of windows 10 to no impact. The work around? I use the Ryzen Master program to overclock. No limitations there with the 1.5ghz bug.
> Edit Asus Prime x370-A (same as Asus Prime B350)


so you're saying if vcore below 1.3v then the bug doesn't happen?

i have the same board, and have the downclock glitch. I know for sure now the glitch has nothing to do with setting frequency, it has everything to do with voltages being set.

i can use offset to overclock my board, been able to get some decent clocks, albiet much higher voltage than I'd like, but it allowed me to play with my top end clocks and get workable clocks that my last board didn't let me. I'm hoping they fix this glitch soon.

edit: Just booted my previously stable 3.9 @ 1.275v and it underclocked again, gonna test to see other workable voltages.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> With Ssd?


yes with Samsung SSD 850 EVO M.2 250GB (SSD)


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> so you're saying if vcore below 1.3v then the bug doesn't happen?


Yes. In BIOS the my v-core is 1.297v with high LLC. In Windows this gives me 1.306v W/v-boost (HWinfo64 only registers this v-core at idle and only every 30 seconds not with every cycle) So every time I reboot at my current settings it can take 5-10 reboots to get into window with [email protected] Due to 1.5ghz bug and memory training. But once I am in Windows I get a dynamic v-core and stable performance and can over clock well with Ryzen Master... I would prefer to BIOS only overclock and not have to run Master while benching but until they fix or I find a work around this will do.
EDIT: My MB is identical to the Asus Prime B350 it just has more sata ports and crossfire support.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> Yes. In BIOS the my v-core is 1.297v with high LLC. In Windows this gives me 1.306v W/v-boost (HWinfo64 only registers this v-core at idle and only every 30 seconds not with every cycle) So every time I reboot at my current settings it can take 5-10 reboots to get into window with [email protected] Due to 1.5ghz bug and memory training. But once I am in Windows I get a dynamic v-core and stable performance and can over clock well with Ryzen Master... I would prefer to BIOS only overclock and not have to run Master while benching but until they fix or I find a work around this will do.
> EDIT: My MB is identical to the Asus Prime B350 it just has more sata ports and crossfire support.


Same fix doesn't work with me, i really wish it did, cuz i can get nice voltages at 3.9. Also, it seems like ryzen master may not utilize my LLC and other specific OC settings that you get from the bios? Cuz with LLC 5 and other settings I can get my voltage to stay exactly where I put it almost not matter what, but when i change voltages on ryzen it droops so bad lol.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Same fix doesn't work with me, i really wish it did, cuz i can get nice voltages at 3.9. Also, it seems like ryzen master may not utilize my LLC and other specific OC settings that you get from the bios? Cuz with LLC 5 and other settings I can get my voltage to stay exactly where I put it almost not matter what, but when i change voltages on ryzen it droops so bad lol.


I agree in part.....I don't care for Ryzen Master at all. Just like Wattman for AMD cards.

Much more control with bios on cpu, and Afterburner/Trixx for GPU.

Wattman at first didn't do anything but crash....at least now it's more stable. Never really used RM all that much. I have better results using the MSI Command Center app, compared to RM. I normally just use it when I am mining. Since the cpu isn't loaded, I can downclock and cut the voltage using it in Windows.

To each his own I guess....


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Same fix doesn't work with me, i really wish it did, cuz i can get nice voltages at 3.9. Also, it seems like ryzen master may not utilize my LLC and other specific OC settings that you get from the bios? Cuz with LLC 5 and other settings I can get my voltage to stay exactly where I put it almost not matter what, but when i change voltages on ryzen it droops so bad lol.


So to clarify I run daily with BIOS only overclock [email protected] and outside of reboot/1.5ghz issues it runs great. I am curious about what you say about your v-core staying exactly where it is? Do you mean under load with v-droop? Or it stays at set v-core at all times with OC? I ask because as long as I manually set C-states to enable I get a dynamic v-core. Voltages lower but clocks do not at idle. +/- 0.03v on CPU core voltage and +/- 0.9v on VDDCR CPU. Joined the OCN HWbot team and would like to dial in a bench-able OC for the next Rookie Rumble otherwise I am very happy with clocks and performance.
EDIT: Also my LLC setting stay when using Ryzen Master, Reg, Med, High LLC, they all seem to work with Master for me.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> So to clarify I run daily with BIOS only overclock [email protected] and outside of reboot/1.5ghz issues it runs great. I am curious about what you say about your v-core staying exactly where it is? Do you mean under load with v-droop? Or it stays at set v-core at all times with OC? I ask because as long as I manually set C-states to enable I get a dynamic v-core. Voltages lower but clocks do not at idle. +/- 0.03v on CPU core voltage and +/- 0.9v on VDDCR CPU. Joined the OCN HWbot team and would like to dial in a bench-able OC for the next Rookie Rumble otherwise I am very happy with clocks and performance.
> EDIT: Also my LLC setting stay when using Ryzen Master, Reg, Med, High LLC, they all seem to work with Master for me.


I can OC using off-set, and at 3.9MHz i can get an offset to sit at exactly 1.356v, without it going higher or lower. When I attempted to use ryzen to OC, I put it at like 3.8 at 1.25v and it drooped down to 1.2v for some reason, pretty big drop.

Maybe I need to set manual voltages then try to overclock manually MHz through ryzen master?


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Maybe I need to set manual voltages then try to overclock manually MHz through ryzen master?


To be honest I have no idea. All the knowledge I have is topical and based on this thread and other AM4 threads on this website. My MB is offset only, so the only way for me to achieve a static v-core is to disable C-states in the AMD/CBS. When C-states are disabled I get higher idle temps and notice no extra overclocking headroom. Also when benching and using Master it is normally a BIOS plus Ryzen Master OC. I think this is why my Bios & LLC settings are sticking. The reason I use the combination of Master/Bios is the 2993 DOCP profile will not work with Master unless I load it into BIOS first. This way Master does not require a restart.


----------



## Mega Man

I am sorry guys, had to spend all night with my little one, wife was out. Would try to get time to do memory walk through in the next few days


----------



## BulletSponge

Getting a list of parts together on Amazon and was wondering, is the Crosshair VI playing nice with Samsung 960 Evo drives now or should I find a different m.2 drive instead?


----------



## Vellinious

Working fine with my 950 Pro...


----------



## Albert1007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Getting a list of parts together on Amazon and was wondering, is the Crosshair VI playing nice with Samsung 960 Evo drives now or should I find a different m.2 drive instead?


I've been using my C6H with 1403 BIOS and a 960EVO of 500 gigs, had some trouble installing windows at first but then installed the NVME driver and everything works like a charm.


----------



## Tcoppock

My stuff is on its way...again.


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone finding the current version of google chrome to be laggy? Like typing text and stuff just feels slow. I switched over to firefox (first time in forever) and everything is so much smoother. I bring it up in this thread because on my HTPC (which has an intel cpu) seems to be fine on chrome.


----------



## hurricane28

Disable hardware acceleration, i had the same thing and when i disabled this setting its running fine again.

Or if its disabled by default try enabling it.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Disable hardware acceleration, i had the same thing and when i disabled this setting its running fine again.
> 
> Or if its disabled by default try enabling it.


can't seem to find that on my board ;/


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> can't seem to find that on my board ;/


It is a web browser thing.
For Chrome https://www.lifewire.com/hardware-acceleration-in-chrome-4125122


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> It is a web browser thing.
> For Chrome https://www.lifewire.com/hardware-acceleration-in-chrome-4125122


how would that affect an overclock? lol


----------



## Mega Man

No one said it did


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> how would that affect an overclock? lol










hehehe


----------



## weyburn

lol sorry i went half ******ed my bad


----------



## Seahawkshunt

I installed the new AMD 17.30 chipset drivers and no fix on my 1.5ghz bug. It seems to give me a bump in Cinebench R15 for whatever reason. Same settings gave me a high score of 1408 with 17.10 chipset and a highscore 1456 with 17.30 chipset. I did about 5 runs of Cinebench R15 before updating the chipset and 5 runs after and all the scores are higher now. Is this core management improvements in Windows or what?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






I know these are small synthetic gains and offer no real world increase in performance, I just enjoy benching.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> I installed the new AMD 17.30 chipset drivers and no fix on my 1.5ghz bug. It seems to give me a bump in Cinebench R15 for whatever reason. Same settings gave me a high score of 1408 with 17.10 chipset and a highscore 1456 with 17.30 chipset. I did about 5 runs of Cinebench R15 before updating the chipset and 5 runs after and all the scores are higher now. Is this core management improvements in Windows or what?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know these are small synthetic gains and offer no real world increase in performance, I just enjoy benching.


You're running 4.2 @ 1.275v?

I get about the same, 1451, at 4180...but my voltage is considerably higher than 1.275v.......


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> You're running 4.2 @ 1.275v?


Hehehe, no. This is [email protected] CPU-Z reads the VDDCR CPU off the MB for some reason, I get dynamic voltages with c-states enabled in BIOS. It ranges from 0.436v to 1.496v depending on load.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> Hehehe, no. This is [email protected] CPU-Z reads the VDDCR CPU off the MB for some reason, I get dynamic voltages with c-states enabled in BIOS. It ranges from 0.436v to 1.496v depending on load.


Still....that's a damn good CPU, man.


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Still....that's a damn good CPU, man.


Thanks







, I cannot wait to upgrade to a better Motherboard with more OC options.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I cannot wait to upgrade to a better Motherboard with more OC options.


I'm lovin the C6H....ASUS has such an awesome bios for overclocking.


----------



## Kenpachi7144

What temperatures are you seeing at those voltages? What are you using as a cooler?


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7144*
> 
> What temperatures are you seeing at those voltages? What are you using as a cooler?


Me? I run no stability testing at these clocks, suicide benching only. Using Cinebench and Firestrike and a couple other benches from HWbot the highest temps I have seen are 76c on Tctl/Tdie, 65c CPU(socket), 56c on VRM's(I assume it is VRM labeled Tempature 1) But at [email protected] IBT AVX very high


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






70.4c on Tctl/Tdie, 62c on CPU and 52c on VRM's
EDIT: AIO 240, my PC info can be found in rig sig.
EDIT 2: I always get confused about listing v-core load or idle, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> how would that affect an overclock? lol


lol, it doesn't.

It allows hardware to accelerate browser. Normally i have turned this feature off as it slowed down my browser but yesterday when i noticed that my browser was very very slow and lagggy i turned it on and everything is just instant what i click.

You enable it pushing the 3 dots on the upper right corner of your browser, when you stand on it with your cursor it says customize and control google chrome. When you click it hit settings and go all the way down where you see use hardware acceleration when available and check it.

I don't know if it helps you but it most certainly helped me.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7144*
> 
> What temperatures are you seeing at those voltages? What are you using as a cooler?


About the same as he is...maybe a tad lower. With ambient temp at 20c using a monoblock, AVX load for 5 mins.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm lovin the C6H....ASUS has such an awesome bios for overclocking.


can confirm. loved them since my days with a Sabertooth 990fx 2.0. Continued my love with the B350 Prime.


----------



## dajez

How is it with 4 ram sticks now? Is it better? I have at the moment 2 sticks of 8GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3000MHz and thinking of getting 2 more.


----------



## drBlahMan

I've started building my very first AMD rig







I'm thinking about going back to the store & exchange this 1300X for the 1400 since it got hyper-threading









Think it's a good move for $20 more? I don't plan to move to an 8-core until late 2018/early 2019.

I digress...Sticking with the 1300X


----------



## BulletSponge

My 1600X and C6H are a couple of hours from being delivered. I guess I oughta take this old 3570k out for one final spin before I have to put her down.


----------



## Capt Beef

Just got mine. Put her all together. i have an 1600x with a x370 asrock gaming k4. My only issue is the ram likes to stay around 2133 otherwise it will crash the pc... weird...


----------



## cooljaguar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt Beef*
> 
> Just got mine. Put her all together. i have an 1600x with a x370 asrock gaming k4. My only issue is the ram likes to stay around 2133 otherwise it will crash the pc... weird...


What kit are you using?

Regardless, install the latest BIOS/UEFI for your motherboard. If that doesn't work then ditch XMP and try manually setting frequency and memory timings.

If you do it manually you'll have to set voltages too. DRAM should only take 1.35. SOC/NB varies, but 1.0 is a good starting point, do not go past 1.1.


----------



## bogey1337

So guys, is there a bug with ryzen being stuck at 1.5ghz? MSI B350m gaming user here.


----------



## DarknightOCR

There is no ryzen 3 topic yet.

Here's my 1300x + Msi Krait B350 + Gskill 3200Mhz Cl14

As for the bug of 1.5ghz, it is because of AGESA, , updates to other bios (or beta bios), happens when it is entered voltage manually.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarknightOCR*
> 
> There is no ryzen 3 topic yet.
> 
> Here's my 1300x + Msi Krait B350 + Gskill 3200Mhz Cl14
> 
> As for the bug of 1.5ghz, it is because of AGESA, , updates to other bios (or beta bios), happens when it is entered voltage manually.


I hope you already had that ram on hand...

I also built a super budget ryzen 3 pc yesterday for my cousins stepkid, 598 bucks all in including monitor speakers mouse keyboard etc. Averages over 100 fps on high 1080p in overwatch, crazy how good entry level hardware is these days.


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> So guys, is there a bug with ryzen being stuck at 1.5ghz? MSI B350m gaming user here.


Yep, Ryzen Master program is a work around right now for overclocking. This bug seems to impact all brands of motherboards. If you search this thread you will find a lot of people with this bug, including me. A page or 2 back I explain my issue and and how I can have a limited OC in BIOS with the bug.


----------



## Vellinious

Seems like most of the people suffering with it, though, are on the 350 chipset. At least, that's been my observation of all the people complaining about it on other forums as well.....the 350 chipset pops up more often than not.


----------



## Scotty99

Whats the bug? It stays at 1500mhz? Cause thats normal downclocking.


----------



## Vellinious

As soon as they touch the multiplier / voltage in the bios, to overclock, the CPU downclocks to 1.2ghz or something and stays there.


----------



## Scotty99

Oh dam, ya that is a problem lol. Asrock ab350m overclocking worked fine for me, but then again i use P states.


----------



## miklkit

I had that happen to me when trying for 3.9 on my 1700 with manual overclocking. By just going down on the voltage it popped free and is now running fine at 3.8. YMMV.


----------



## bogey1337

Thanks for the response guys! I thought was doing something wrong.


----------



## Vellinious

Nope....there's a lot of people having the same issues.


----------



## gupsterg

FYI for Y-Crunchers stress testers on Ryzen.

While back I posted that latest version of Y-Cruncher (v0.7.3.9472) was exhibiting some anomalies, older version was not (v0.7.2.9469).

I contacted author, he has reproduced the issue, there is a patched release in this post. Test and report







, issue I had on Y-Cruncher v0.7.3.9472 was some cores would drop threads, see images below.

v0.7.2.9469 no issue



v0.7.3.9472 core 6 thread 0 bombed, test will run for minutes or hour and then fail, I have also seen 2+ threads drop as well.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> FYI for Y-Crunchers stress testers on Ryzen.
> 
> While back I posted that latest version of Y-Cruncher (v0.7.3.9472) was exhibiting some anomalies, older version was not (v0.7.2.9469).
> 
> I contacted author, he has reproduced the issue, there is a patched release in this post. Test and report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , issue I had on Y-Cruncher v0.7.3.9472 was some cores would drop threads, see images below.
> 
> v0.7.2.9469 no issue
> 
> 
> 
> v0.7.3.9472 core 6 thread 0 bombed, test will run for minutes or hour and then fail, I have also seen 2+ threads drop as well.


Thanks for the heads-up and the updated link.

I will mess with it and more when I get my two gpu's split up(mining them both in the same rig atm). I also have a new beta(yea, they are all) bios to try.

Nice work though!


----------



## gupsterg

Sweet







, more people test and report to author if issue on known good setup we end up with better stress tool







.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , more people test and report to author if issue on known good setup we end up with better stress tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I find it to be a bit better than most that we have. Just my


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bogey1337*
> 
> So guys, is there a bug with ryzen being stuck at 1.5ghz? MSI B350m gaming user here.


I have that board and have never encountered that issue.


----------



## Mega Man

i have heard from one person that it was related to the non x cpus .

again just one person has said that no confirmation


----------



## cmac68

Finally!!!

Back to the AMD side with my new build since switching to intel with ivy bridge and man it feels good.

Was able to complete my build yesterday and today was overclocking. Had quite the learning curve I must say but once I was able to figure out how the P-states worked it was all gravy.











Build was a mix bag of new parts and existing and plan on upgrading my OS drive to a M.2 SSD sometime in the near future.

NEW Parts.

ASUS Crosshair VI Hero x370

AMD R5 1600x

G Skill TridentZ RGB 3200MHz CL 14 2 x 8GB

OLD Parts.

Corsair 750D case

Corsair H110i AIO in push/pull config

Corsair AX860i power supply

Samsung 850 EVO 120GB OS SSD

Samsung 850 EVO 500GB Game SSD

Hitachi Deskstar 2TB HDD Backup

Corsair SP120 and 140 fans with custom painted rings to match build (Black Steel) or dark metallic gray.


----------



## BulletSponge

And I completely overlooked making sure the NH-U12S came with AM4 mounting hardware. Now to decide whether I want to wait for Noctua to send me the hardware or just return the Noctua and extra fan then just get an AIO to make the insides a little nicer thru the window.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have heard from one person that it was related to the non x cpus .
> 
> again just one person has said that no confirmation


IDK, using a R5 1400 and having none of the issues that people have been complaining about. Just set the multiplier + 1.4v and it works. Pretty much the same story with RAM.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> IDK, using a R5 1400 and having none of the issues that people have been complaining about. Just set the multiplier + 1.4v and it works. Pretty much the same story with RAM.


It's definitely not universal, but I've seen the issue crop up on different SKUs and several different motherboards. It does seem to be predominantly affecting non-X chips, but again, not every processor by any means. There does seem to be a common analogue to the 1.5GHz on non-X chips, as some 1600X users have reported getting stuck at 2.2GHz after some combination of settings.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> It's definitely not universal, but I've seen the issue crop up on different SKUs and several different motherboards. It does seem to be predominantly affecting non-X chips, but again, not every processor by any means. There does seem to be a common analogue to the 1.5GHz on non-X chips, as some 1600X users have reported getting stuck at 2.2GHz after some combination of settings.


Honestly the only time Ive had issues was after failing memory training. UEFI was set for 3.8ghz and actual clocks were stock 3.2ghz. One of the only solutions is to wipe the UEFI and remove power for a bit.


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperZan*
> 
> It's definitely not universal, but I've seen the issue crop up on different SKUs and several different motherboards. It does seem to be predominantly affecting non-X chips, but again, not every processor by any means. There does seem to be a common analogue to the 1.5GHz on non-X chips, as some 1600X users have reported getting stuck at 2.2GHz after some combination of settings.


It really does seem to be the same issue. Or at least ASUS has been able to replicate the issue and resolve it for the 1600X and C6H with the new 1501 beta bios. Not sure about other CPUs or other motherboard manufacturers.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> It really does seem to be the same issue. Or at least ASUS has been able to replicate the issue and resolve it for the 1600X and C6H with the new 1501 beta bios. Not sure about other CPUs or other motherboard manufacturers.


Ooo then that means they should be fixing it on other mobos soon I'm excited!!


----------



## Vellinious

Most of the people I've heard say that they're experiencing the overclock bug, are on the 350 chipset. I have 370 here and there, but those are far fewer. Maybe it's just that more people bought the 350 chipset. /shrug


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Maybe it's just that more people bought the 350 chipset. /shrug


That would be indeed the correct assumption in this case.

The B350 isn't designed for overclocking, it's the dirt poor version of an X370 with lots of extras omitted from this chipset. I bought a couple of B350s and not worried about overclocking and work as intended without any problems.

Also the Bios's are quite rudimentary and are still being developed, so just wait for further updates before considering ditching any B350s into a bin.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have heard from one person that it was related to the non x cpus .
> 
> again just one person has said that no confirmation


Nope, i had that issue too but BIOS flash fixed it.


----------



## Capt Beef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooljaguar*
> 
> What kit are you using?
> 
> Regardless, install the latest BIOS/UEFI for your motherboard. If that doesn't work then ditch XMP and try manually setting frequency and memory timings.
> 
> If you do it manually you'll have to set voltages too. DRAM should only take 1.35. SOC/NB varies, but 1.0 is a good starting point, do not go past 1.1.


Ill get back to you on that i did flash the bios though.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have heard from one person that it was related to the non x cpus .
> 
> again just one person has said that no confirmation
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, i had that issue too but BIOS flash fixed it.
Click to expand...

And you have a 1700 right?


----------



## hurricane28

Nope, 1600.

After i read it again on my PC, it didn't make sense lol. I was on my phone then. So on that, you were correct.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooljaguar*
> 
> SOC/NB varies, but 1.0 is a good starting point, do not go past 1.1.


Where did that number come from, exactly? It's not uncommon to need higher than 1.1v SOC voltage in order to get higher clocks on higher density memory.....


----------



## gupsterg

The 1.1V comes from The Stilt.

On CPUs I've had and used same mobo/RAM each is needed ~1.1V for upto 3466MHz tight / 3500MHz loose. 1DPC SR 2x8GB Samsung B Die, there are some with 2 DPC SR 4x 8GB Samsung B die using less than 1.1V for 3466MHz. 3333MHz Fast I usually need 1.05V-1.075V depending on CPU and what stability test I throw at profile.

Near 1.2V the LPC bus can corrupt Super IO chip, so disable Super IO Skew on C6H from what Elmor highlighted, IIRC ASUS support guys have highlighted 1.2V as MAX use.


----------



## Vellinious

Hmm....I've always needed 1.06v to keep 3200 14 running stable. Higher clocks, higher voltage. I can't get anything higher than 3466 to run stable, though. On 4x8


----------



## hurricane28

I don't even touch the Soc voltage at all, its at stock at 3466 MHz tight.


----------



## gupsterg

@Vellinious

3200MHz C14 1T needs SOC ~950mV on all my CPUs.

@hurricane28

C6H when SOC is [Auto] it increases SOC based on RAM MHz target. This is an 'auto rule' of UEFI, the UEFI makes no determination what is 'optimal' SOC voltage for the particular CPU/RAM kit used.

Example at stock my SOC will be ~900mV, I change only RAM MHz and as SOC is [Auto] it will shoot to 1.05V.

As stated before I tune SOC voltage to what CPU/RAM need for profile. Here is another example of how [Auto] voltage on another platform is being increased based on 'auto rule' and not determination on Asus board.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Vellinious
> 
> 3200MHz C14 1T needs SOC ~950mV on all my CPUs.
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> C6H when SOC is [Auto] it increases SOC based on RAM MHz target. This is an 'auto rule' of UEFI, the UEFI makes no determination what is 'optimal' SOC voltage for the particular CPU/RAM kit used.
> 
> Example at stock my SOC will be ~900mV, I change only RAM MHz and as SOC is [Auto] it will shoot to 1.05V.
> 
> As stated before I tune SOC voltage to what CPU/RAM need for profile. Here is another example of how [Auto] voltage on another platform is being increased based on 'auto rule' and not determination on Asus board.


What RAM voltage? I have to set 1.38v for 3200. This, while I'm pushing hard on the core.


----------



## gupsterg

1.35V is sound for 3200MHz tight. 1.375V is for 3333MHz tight if at 3.8GHz, 3.9GHz tends to need 1.385V depending on UEFI I use. 3466MHz tight is ~1.39-1.4V depending on CPU/UEFI used.

On UEFI's past 1403 I need lower VDDP than what [Auto] sets, 900mV is what I use. Upto UEFI 9943 [Auto] was ~900mV after 9943 it became ~975mV. VDDP within Extreme Tweaker > Tweakers Paradise not CLDO_VDDP in AMD CBS.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guaranajesus*
> 
> Did you guys got the USB on-off bug after passing through 1,45v? Processor performance was ok, but periferals got weird.


I got it at 1.42v on an Asus B350M.


----------



## Deadboy90

So I picked up an Asus B350 prime to pair with my 1600 but 20 minutes of digging through the BIOS and a failed Google search later leads me to believe BLCK OCing isn't supported on this Motherboard. Is that true? I find it hard to believe Asus would leave that out.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> So I picked up an Asus B350 prime to pair with my 1600 but 20 minutes of digging through the BIOS and a failed Google search later leads me to believe BLCK OCing isn't supported on this Motherboard. Is that true? I find it hard to believe Asus would leave that out.


I can't confirm that...but I had the same experience with my MSI Krait X370. It appears from what I've read, with BLCK OC'ing you have better results with getting the higher frequency with RAM modules to stick.

Oh well...live and learn I guess. I'm still pretty happy overall with this build(once I got some decent RAM in there).


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I can't confirm that...but I had the same experience with my MSI Krait X370. It appears from what I've read, with BLCK OC'ing you have better results with getting the higher frequency with RAM modules to stick.
> 
> Oh well...live and learn I guess. I'm still pretty happy overall with this build(once I got some decent RAM in there).


I see the same thing.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I can't confirm that...but I had the same experience with my MSI Krait X370. It appears from what I've read, with BLCK OC'ing you have better results with getting the higher frequency with RAM modules to stick.
> 
> Oh well...live and learn I guess. I'm still pretty happy overall with this build(once I got some decent RAM in there).


I'm using a set of Corsair Vengance at 3000mhz and (after updating the bios) it works like a charm at the rated speeds via the XMP profile.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I see the same thing.


Well crap. I litterally just wanted to boost it by 1 because its running at 99.8mhz and OCD keeps yelling in my ear that "3790MHZ IS NOT 3.8!"


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Well crap. I litterally just wanted to boost it by 1 because its running at 99.8mhz and OCD keeps yelling in my ear that "3790MHZ IS NOT 3.8!"


That reading is actually incorrect. The MHZ readings inside Windows are calculated using a delay loop and are not the actual speed of the components. If you were able to read the signals with an o-scope it would likely be dead on at 100mhz/3.8ghz.


----------



## Hequaqua

I had Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200...best I could get was 2933, that was after several bios updates, and trying to baby it along to 3200(XMP never worked for me). I sent it back and picked up some GSKill Flare X booted to 3200 the first time I set it. I can't OC via BLCK, so the best I've gotten was like 3333 I think. I really didn't mess with it much though. I might be able to squeeze a little more out of it. I got side-tracked with mining, so haven't done much for a few weeks.

I know what you mean about the core speed though....it's just the point of it not being 3.8....lol

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> That reading is actually incorrect. The MHZ readings inside Windows are calculated using a delay loop and are not the actual speed of the components. If you were able to read the signals with an o-scope it would likely be dead on at 100mhz/3.8ghz.


That is probably true.


----------



## Devildog83

I have a 1600 with a giga ax370 gaming k5. Just starting to do some overclocking and I was wondering about something. I started out just setting the vcore to 1.40v and multiplier to 38. It's stable at 3.8 Ghz but the vcore only goes to 1.272 max and the temps are 46.8c max under 100% load on all cores. Does this mean the vcore will only run as high as it needs and I have a lot of head room to clock higher with it set to 1.4?

Also because I have an open air case, (TT core P3) and a full loop w/360 rad just for the CPU there is no airflow over the VRM's so my VRMmos temps get to mid 60's, is that OK?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have a 1600 with a giga ax370 gaming k5. Just starting to do some overclocking and I was wondering about something. I started out just setting the vcore to 1.40v and multiplier to 38. It's stable at 3.8 Ghz but the vcore only goes to 1.272 max and the temps are 46.8c max under 100% load on all cores. Does this mean the vcore will only run as high as it needs and I have a lot of head room to clock higher with it set to 1.4?
> 
> Also because I have an open air case, (TT core P3) and a full loop w/360 rad just for the CPU there is no airflow over the VRM's so my VRMmos temps get to mid 60's, is that OK?


No, that is not what is happening. Your voltage is drooping badly, LLC adjustment is in order. 3.8ghz usually only takes around 1.3v anyway, so that is likely why its working with that much droop.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> Does anyone write your own program and fully use these many cores and threads?


I don't need to write my own software to use 8c/16t. Perhaps once you get to 16c/32t writing custom software makes sense.

As far as what needs done to use multiple threads, it is likely going to be more complicated than barrier synchronization.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> Does anyone write your own program and fully use these many cores and threads?


I bring home work I do using Julia designed for highly parallel environments. Large-scale work can push multiP systems and multiple GPU's. What I bring home (what I guess you could call 'trial runs') can easily saturate 16 threads.


----------



## Hequaqua

^^^^Agree with KarathKasun

3.8 here @1.250v LLC 4(maxes out at 1.256v)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> ^^^^Agree with KarathKasun
> 
> 3.8 here @1.250v LLC 4(maxes out at 1.256v)


LLC 4? Why so high? You do realize that the voltage overshoot causes by high LLC can damage your board in short order right?

I used to use LLC 4 but later i realized i had no idea what i was doing, i set it back to level 2 and changed a few settings and i am running cooler at lower vcore at the same overclock.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> Then how do you use that many cores and threads?


Fire up something using Handbrake for instance and see all cores and threads hit 100% or close to it. If you are using it for single thread games, more than 2 cores is waste for you.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iphone8*
> 
> Then how do you use that many cores and threads?


Thread aware browsers for one. (primary use, more than 30-40 tabs up tracking various things like news, prices, and research)
Specific games can use up to 16 cores.
Rendering.
Virtualization. (running Linux in Windows or Windows in Linux)
Running game servers + playing on them using the same PC. (4-8 threads total)
Batch compression or batch audio/video post processing.
Live streaming.
Sandboxing.


----------



## MishelLngelo

To say nothing about modern OSs like W10 that spreads load evenly across all cores and so keep each core under less usage which can save energy and lower heat.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LLC 4? Why so high? You do realize that the voltage overshoot causes by high LLC can damage your board in short order right?
> 
> I used to use LLC 4 but later i realized i had no idea what i was doing, i set it back to level 2 and changed a few settings and i am running cooler at lower vcore at the same overclock.


Nope, not on my board. The lower the number the higher the voltage.

With my core voltage set a 1.25v, this is what the LLC voltages are in each mode:

1.280v Mode 1
1.272v Mode 2
1.264v Mode 3
1.256v Mode 4
1.248v Mode 5
1.240v Mode 6
1.232v Mode 7*
1.224v Mode 8*

.08v each level. I did not actually check modes 7/8, but the pattern was there.


----------



## Scotty99

Thats how it is on asrock as well. Level 1 is the highest setting. I stuck with level 2 as i like to keep my idle volts as low as possible too. I get 1.04 idle and 1.376 load with my setup for 3.9.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nope, not on my board. The lower the number the higher the voltage.
> 
> With my core voltage set a 1.25v, this is what the LLC voltages are in each mode:
> 
> 1.280v Mode 1
> 1.272v Mode 2
> 1.264v Mode 3
> 1.256v Mode 4
> 1.248v Mode 5
> 1.240v Mode 6
> 1.232v Mode 7*
> 1.224v Mode 8*
> 
> .08v each level. I did not actually check modes 7/8, but the pattern was there.


Ah alright then.

I guess its different from each board what these settings do, quite confusing though.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah alright then.
> 
> I guess its different from each board what these settings do, quite confusing though.


Yea, I even checked with MSI, they couldn't even tell me. I also checked their forums and got a little info, but nothing concrete. So I just took the time and tested it for myself. Some of the bios' have little charts that show the affect of each mode.

While I'm happy with my board, I haven't been pleased with missing functions in the bios(LLC Charting/BLCK OC'ing) that are missing. Thankfully, I got the board for about 50.00 cheaper. lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, I even checked with MSI, they couldn't even tell me. I also checked their forums and got a little info, but nothing concrete. So I just took the time and tested it for myself. Some of the bios' have little charts that show the affect of each mode.
> 
> While I'm happy with my board, I haven't been pleased with missing functions in the bios(LLC Charting/BLCK OC'ing) that are missing. Thankfully, I got the board for about 50.00 cheaper. lol


Yeah, this is why i buy only Asus boards. It seems that Asus support is superior compared to other brands out there. I am still not happy with the fan header issues i have and the strange readings in hardwareinfo64 and aida64. I can't figure what is going on if its BIOS or software issue. I am running my PC without hardwareinfo64 open and it appears i don't have the issue anymore while other times i did had the same issue.. tried without aida64 and hardwareinfo64 and same issue so it appears that its BIOS related indeed or something in Windows is going south for some reason..


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, this is why i buy only Asus boards. It seems that Asus support is superior compared to other brands out there. I am still not happy with the fan header issues i have and the strange readings in hardwareinfo64 and aida64. I can't figure what is going on if its BIOS or software issue. I am running my PC without hardwareinfo64 open and it appears i don't have the issue anymore while other times i did had the same issue.. tried without aida64 and hardwareinfo64 and same issue so it appears that its BIOS related indeed or something in Windows is going south for some reason..


Not having too much luck with Asus either, only their top (and most expensive) MB gets any proper attention. Their customer support deals only with current problems and refers everything else to Chinese manufacturer.


----------



## Scotty99

Asrock is where its at with ryzen imo. Even the 60 dollar b350 board i got my cousins stepkid has proper options for p state overclocking, does MSI even have that on the high end boards?


----------



## Vellinious

I prefer the ASUS bios to all others. The overclocking features in the ASUS bios are unbeatable.


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LLC 4? Why so high? You do realize that the voltage overshoot causes by high LLC can damage your board in short order right? I used to use LLC 4 but later i realized i had no idea what i was doing, i set it back to level 2 and changed a few settings and i am running cooler at lower vcore at the same overclock.


LLC can damage your board in short order? Please explain this to me. I have been using LLC on Asus motherboards since 2013 to no ill effects. Somewhere in this thread somebody linked Buildzoids videos explaining how LLC works and common use scenarios you should check it out. There are a lot of different factors when using LLC, like, amount/quality of VRM's, brand and VRM switching frequency. But overall I think LLC is great and will allow better overclocking.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Well, LLC is supposed to correct voltages under different conditions and if it doesn't make them go too far I don't see how can that damage anything.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I prefer the ASUS bios to all others. The overclocking features in the ASUS bios are unbeatable.


Yeah me too, i like the features too but the higher end boards are more prone to have quirks though.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> LLC can damage your board in short order? Please explain this to me. I have been using LLC on Asus motherboards since 2013 to no ill effects. Somewhere in this thread somebody linked Buildzoids videos explaining how LLC works and common use scenarios you should check it out. There are a lot of different factors when using LLC, like, amount/quality of VRM's, brand and VRM switching frequency. But overall I think LLC is great and will allow better overclocking.


Its literally in my post lol. Which part did you not understand?

I am not saying that LLC damages your board but high LLC just like buildzoid explained in his video.


----------



## Vellinious

I haven't run into any issues really, that I didn't already expect. Memory overclocking, first and foremost.


----------



## hurricane28

Mine is running rock stable too for now with lower LLC and voltage, ram overclocking is very easy with my particular sticks, maybe i am lucky? I can get 3600 MHz out of it with ease.. but i stick with 3466 MHz for now as i really see no benefit from higher ram speeds.

I do have the stupid sensor reading issue which is rather annoying.. at first i thought that it was hardwareinfo64 but today i wasn't running it and i still get the issue.. i disable aida64 now again and see if its better, if not, its BIOS thing for sure as i don't have any Asus monitoring or controling software on this installation that can interfere.


----------



## Scotty99

To me LLC is simply balancing load volts to idle volts. If you put too LOW of a level of LLC that makes it so idle volts and load volts have a smaller spectrum between them. I personally wouldnt worry about overshoot, most boards default to max LLC once you set volts to offset mode.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> To me LLC is simply balancing load volts to idle volts. If you put too LOW of a level of LLC that makes it so idle volts and load volts have a smaller spectrum between them. I personally wouldnt worry about overshoot, most boards default to max LLC once you set volts to offset mode.


Yeah, there is a lot more to it than how you just described though. You can read on it on this page: http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db


----------



## Scotty99

Nah all anyone needs to know about LLC is just to enable it. Levels dont really matter, i like to use higher levels of LLC to keep idle voltages down, but the next guy might like to use lower levels to keep a tighter range between idle and load.

I read into it quite a bit a month ago, overshoot and undershoot is not something people need to be worrying about as the amount of time that happens for is so minute there is no evidence any damage is being done. Again like i said, extreme LLC is a default for many boards when you enter any overclockable state in the bios, this would not be the behavior if board manufacturers had any worry this was dangerous.


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, there is a lot more to it than how you just described though. You can read on it on this page: http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db


I definitely would not argue against The Stilt.
"Just keep the voltages at sane levels (< 1.45V for VDDCR_CPU, < 1.10V for VDDCR_SoC) and don't tamper with the load-line settings, unless you actually MEASURE significant amounts of droop, under load (which is not likely on C6H). Voltage overshoot hurts just as bad as undershoot, when it comes to stability."

I am using a much lower quality MB then the C6H and I do measure significant amounts of droop under load (HWinfo64). On auto LLC I get 0.70v-0.90v droop on core under load, with high LLC only 0.20v droop at load and w/o measurable v-boost at idle.

So for the C6H LLC is no good, what about other MB's like mine or the Krait?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Nah all anyone needs to know about LLC is just to enable it. Levels dont really matter, i like to use higher levels of LLC to keep idle voltages down, but the next guy might like to use lower levels to keep a tighter range between idle and load.
> 
> I read into it quite a bit a month ago, overshoot and undershoot is not something people need to be worrying about as the amount of time that happens for is so minute there is no evidence any damage is being done. Again like i said, extreme LLC is a default for many boards when you enter any overclockable state in the bios, this would not be the behavior if board manufacturers had any worry this was dangerous.


I caught voltages go wild when LLC is left on auto. LLC is usually last I use to fine tune voltages.


----------



## Vellinious

I keep mine set at 3 when I set manual voltage. Keeps droop under control, and doesn't go over what I set for the voltage.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> I caught voltages go wild when LLC is left on auto. LLC is usually last I use to fine tune voltages.


Don't listen to Scotty99 plz. He has no idea what he is doing or talking about..

Follow what The Stilt said and you are golden. High voltage overshoots how short as they may be, can and will damage your CPU and vrm's. These guys like The Stilt and Buildzoid know what they are talking about.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Don't listen to Scotty99 plz. He has no idea what he is doing or talking about..
> 
> Follow what The Stilt said and you are golden. High voltage overshoots how short as they may be, can and will damage your CPU and vrm's. These guys like The Stilt and Buildzoid know what they are talking about.


In theory overshoot is "bad", but yet many boards default to that maximum LLC. Why would they not default to a medium level of LLC if this was so dangerous?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LLC 4? Why so high? You do realize that the voltage overshoot causes by high LLC can damage your board in short order right? I used to use LLC 4 but later i realized i had no idea what i was doing, i set it back to level 2 and changed a few settings and i am running cooler at lower vcore at the same overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> LLC can damage your board in short order? Please explain this to me. I have been using LLC on Asus motherboards since 2013 to no ill effects. Somewhere in this thread somebody linked Buildzoids videos explaining how LLC works and common use scenarios you should check it out. There are a lot of different factors when using LLC, like, amount/quality of VRM's, brand and VRM switching frequency. But overall I think LLC is great and will allow better overclocking.
Click to expand...

Llc helps but does not allow any better ocing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Don't listen to Scotty99 plz. He has no idea what he is doing or talking about..
> 
> Follow what The Stilt said and you are golden. High voltage overshoots how short as they may be, can and will damage your CPU and vrm's. These guys like The Stilt and Buildzoid know what they are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> In theory overshoot is "bad", but yet many boards default to that maximum LLC. Why would they not default to a medium level of LLC if this was so dangerous?
Click to expand...

do you have ant proof of your claims?

Overshoot Does hurt and will happen anytime you go from load to idle or idle to load


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Llc helps but does not allow any better ocing.
> do you have ant proof of your claims?
> 
> Overshoot Does hurt and will happen anytime you go from load to idle or idle to load


What am i claiming? All i am saying is a lot of boards default to max/extreme LLC when you enter an overclocked state in the bios. This is not a behavior i would expect if the manufacturers believe it to be a harmful setting. There is not enough evidence either way that says overshoot is going to damage a processor, my 2500k rig used max LLC for nearly 7 years and is going to last another 7 if the guy i sold it to keeps voltages where i set it to.

Again i am not disagreeing that in theory overshoot is "bad", but i have not seen enough evidence that its so harmful that i would set a lower level, because i prefer low idle voltages for idle browsing etc.


----------



## Mega Man

You ARE claiming (falsely) that llc defaults to max llc.

It doesn't, your also claiming it does hurt cpus, when it can.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You ARE claiming (falsely) that llc defaults to max llc.
> 
> It doesn't


My board does, i know the asrock taichi does as well.





Go to 3 minutes where he changes volts to fixed, it automatically switches LLC to 1 (which is extreme on asrock boards). Same behavior occurs when you select offset, which i use. So again, yes some boards default to max LLC.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You ARE claiming (falsely) that llc defaults to max llc.
> 
> *It doesn't, your also claiming it does hurt cpus, when it can*.


No, i also never said that. There is simply not overwhelming evidence that overshoot caused by too high of LLC damages CPU's.


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Llc helps but does not allow any better ocing.


Sorry, I worded that poorly. I was concerned with the higher LLC will damage your board in short order comment and if there is any truth to it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You ARE claiming (falsely) that llc defaults to max llc.
> 
> It doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> My board does, i know the asrock taichi does as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to 3 minutes where he changes volts to fixed, it automatically switches LLC to 1 (which is extreme on asrock boards). Same behavior occurs when you select offset, which i use. So again, yes some boards default to max LLC.
Click to expand...

ok, it does not default to it.

default would mean AUTO.

the morons in charge of that " wonderful" bios decided to do something stupid when switching to Switched mode ( and possibly offset-or possibly when the mode is just changed- no idea dont use asrock...... ever )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Llc helps but does not allow any better ocing.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I worded that poorly. I was concerned with the higher LLC will damage your board in short order comment and if there is any truth to it.
Click to expand...

np, maybe. if your board has proper vrms and pro-per vrm cooling it should be fine.

unfortunately this round ( am4 ) there are few proper vrms


----------



## Scotty99

Well technically that is default, no person is going to be changing volts to manual or offset and not also be overclocking.

You seem to be missing the bigger point tho, this isnt the only board ive seen do this and if it was such a big deal it would have been changed by motherboard manufacturers long ago. Biggest thing to keep in mind with LLC is simply that you should enable it when overclocking, that is really all people need to know. There is not enough concrete evidence of too high or too low of LLC to be harmful.


----------



## Mega Man

ya , again no.

this applies



you are overclocking. YOU are changing things, you should use your brain. not them.

you want proof? use max llc . feel free to show us what it does.

just doing that on an intel is dangerous and has been since sandy .....


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ya , again no.
> 
> this applies
> 
> 
> 
> you are overclocking. YOU are changing things, you should use your brain. not them.
> 
> you want proof? use max llc . feel free to show us what it does.
> 
> just doing that on an intel is dangerous and has been since sandy .....


Dude....you are making my point FOR me. Most people read overclocking guides and it says "change volts and CPU frequency", they will never touch LLC because they dont delve deep enough into their research to care. Having it as a default setting once you change the voltage says a lot to me about how little it matters in regards to being harmful. If it was as dangerous as you are claiming in this thread, that would never be a setting that it would default to.


----------



## Mega Man

right - thats why all real guides ( even your youtube "guide" ) tells you to change it.

feel free to post the poor guides that dont, ill post real ones - real meaning from a creditable source... i can do this at least back to the am3 days, - granted i dont check the intel ones.... because why? intel is so easy to oc it literally takes me 2 hours ... and done ...


----------



## Scotty99

Just to be clear im not recommending everyone use extreme LLC or something, just trying to make clear there is no hard evidence its dangerous to the point of hurting a CPU. I only use it (well level 2 actually) to keep my idle volts lower. I like to mimic a CPU's stock operation as much as possible when overclocking, having too low of LLC has unnecessarily high idle voltages imo.


----------



## Tcoppock

Got my ryzen rebuilt with new case gpu psu mobo and ram.



GTX 1060 soon to be 1080, it was bought as a temporary card and got a good deal on it


----------



## Hequaqua




----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just to be clear im not recommending everyone use extreme LLC or something, just trying to make clear there is no hard evidence its dangerous to the point of hurting a CPU. I only use it (well level 2 actually) to keep my idle volts lower. I like to mimic a CPU's stock operation as much as possible when overclocking, having too low of LLC has unnecessarily high idle voltages imo.


There's enough mechanisms to prevent overvolting and overheating processors during short bursts and any damage would probably show only after long time, like few years. I just don't like LLC or anything running in auto mode if I can help it. It does what it does and don't have control over it.
VRM on the other hand, I don't know if it has what if any safety stops on my Asus Prime x370 Pro so I'd rather not push it if it can be helped. I run my Phenom II 965BE at darn close to 1.6v for few years and it didn't deteriorate any but blew up VRMs on Gigabyte GA 790 xt-USB3 almost immediately while Gigabyte ga-890fxa-UD5 is still running just fine and would shut down on any attempt on overdoing it. Processor is under Mugen3 cooler though.
GA-990XA-UD3 + FX 6350 @4.9GHz (also under a Mugen3) is behaving same way and for that frequency it needs about 1.548v but it has a 60mm fan over VRM to keep it's temps within reason.


----------



## Scotty99

What is everyones experience with ryzen master? I bought my chip at launch and got bored today and am trying it now for the first time, and i gotta say i am impressed lol. I of course already knew what my chip needed for a given frequency, but whats really neat is my temps (cpu and vrm) are lower with the same volts and frequencies, and somehow power consumption is as well. At idle with a manual overclock and the high performance plan i was around 29w, with ryzen master it goes all the way down to 15w (measured by hwinfo cpu package). CPU temps are up to 7c lower as well, both at idle and load. Gonna run prime in a sec, but its cinebench multi stable with 1.382v 3.925mhz.

If you guys have never tried it have a go, you may be surprised. Im still gonna set ram manually i think, but for CPU ryzen master might be what i switch to lol.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What is everyones experience with ryzen master? I bought my chip at launch and got bored today and am trying it now for the first time, and i gotta say i am impressed lol. I of course already knew what my chip needed for a given frequency, but whats really neat is my temps (cpu and vrm) are lower with the same volts and frequencies, and somehow power consumption is as well. At idle with a manual overclock and the high performance plan i was around 29w, with ryzen master it goes all the way down to 15w (measured by hwinfo cpu package). CPU temps are up to 7c lower as well, both at idle and load. Gonna run prime in a sec, but its cinebench multi stable with 1.382v 3.925mhz.
> 
> If you guys have never tried it have a go, you may be surprised. Im still gonna set ram manually i think, but for CPU ryzen master might be what i switch to lol.


Usable for some OC and settings but too coarse for proper oc.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya i dunno lol. I have the same overclock with lower temps and power draw with ryzen master.


----------



## Vellinious

Software overclocking sucks....I'd never use it.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya i mean, never used a program like this before. Gonna test my PC for a few days with this program see how it compares to a manual OC.


----------



## weyburn

I can't wait until next friday









I bought my 1070 for $300 back in Jan, someones going to come buy it on Friday for $425, and someones going to sell me a 1080 for $450 on Friday. Such a cheap upgrade and the performance upgrade should be really nice!


----------



## Scotty99

Very nice, im lucky i grabbed a video card in march got this 1060 6gb for 220. They are like 300+ now.


----------



## BulletSponge

Got started on the new Ryzen rig this evening. My back is killing me though so I'll finish her off tomorrow.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Got started on the new Ryzen rig this evening. My back is killing me though so I'll finish her off tomorrow.


Looking good!

Yeah if you don't build computers often it can be quite the experience









What cooler is that and how much it cost you?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Got started on the new Ryzen rig this evening. My back is killing me though so I'll finish her off tomorrow.


I feel your pain. I have constant back pain without trying to build a rig. I'm lucky, I have a pretty nice workshop with a huge bench where I can work pretty easily.

Looking good though! Don't kill yourself trying to get it done....the parts aren't going anywhere.









How you feel better.









EDIT: Weyburn, it's listed in his rig sig. Noctua NH-U12S, I think it's around 60.00(US).


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I feel your pain. I have constant back pain without trying to build a rig. I'm lucky, I have a pretty nice workshop with a huge bench where I can work pretty easily.
> 
> Looking good though! Don't kill yourself trying to get it done....the parts aren't going anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Weyburn, it's listed in his rig sig. Noctua NH-U12S, I think it's around 60.00(US).


Thanks, I'm on a mobile right now since I'm on vacation, so I don't see people's Sig's when they post.

I'm really feeling like upgrading my cooler, but right now can't really justify spending the close to $100, those beefy coolers require and want to sit close to the $50 range.

So I'm spending tons of time looking around, and I kinda want a cooler with am4 compatibility out of the box. Coolermaster put a sour taste in my mouth with their "free upgrade kit", they had me pay $7 in shipping fees for a small container that could fit in an envelope.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Thanks, I'm on a mobile right now since I'm on vacation, so I don't see people's Sig's when they post.
> 
> I'm really feeling like upgrading my cooler, but right now can't really justify spending the close to $100, those beefy coolers require and want to sit close to the $50 range.
> 
> So I'm spending tons of time looking around, and I kinda want a cooler with am4 compatibility out of the box. Coolermaster put a sour taste in my mouth with their "free upgrade kit", they had me pay $7 in shipping fees for a small container that could fit in an envelope.


Ahhh....no problem. I didn't think about mobile really.


----------



## SLOWION

Got a chance to test 6 different CPU coolers on my Ryzen 5 1600


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just to note that installed in a case can alter results a lot. AiO coolers have even more advantage when in the case.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Just to note that installed in a case can alter results a lot. AiO coolers have even more advantage when in the case.


Can't wait to hear this one. Go on.....explain.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> Got a chance to test 6 different CPU coolers on my Ryzen 5 1600


How many mounts on each cooler?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Can't wait to hear this one. Go on.....explain.


If you mean a bit about liquid coolers (AiO or otherwise) they conduct air and heat out of the case directly while air coolers depend more on airflow in the case. Bad airflow can hamper even best air coolers.


----------



## Scotty99

I have a be quiet DRP3 and get much better results than he did, and most reviews have it behind the noctua by 3-4c rather than the 6c he got. In a air conditioned room set to 23c with 1.376v on my 1700 i get 68c max load temps.

Also to the guy above, its been shown AIO's perform better when placed at the front of the case intaking cold air, with minimal impact on GPU temps. Cooling is really case dependent, for example my H440 performs much better with an air cooler, besting even 280mm AIO's.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> If you mean a bit about liquid coolers (AiO or otherwise) they conduct air and heat out of the case directly while air coolers depend more on airflow in the case. Bad airflow can hamper even best air coolers.


I think the way you worded your comment was unclear. I thought you were saying that AIOs perform better inside the case, than outside in a test bench. My mistake.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Can't wait to hear this one. Go on.....explain.
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean a bit about liquid coolers (AiO or otherwise) they conduct air and heat out of the case directly while air coolers depend more on airflow in the case. Bad airflow can hamper even best air coolers.
Click to expand...

Often times when using liquid cooling outside of a case there is very little airflow over the VRM/socket area as well.


----------



## Vellinious

Only if you have NO other fans in the case......there's a point where a modicum of common sense is needed.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I think the way you worded your comment was unclear. I thought you were saying that AIOs perform better inside the case, than outside in a test bench. My mistake.


Lol, no chance. Open air testing doesn't take into account many variables so it is good to compare raw cooler performance against each other. Slowion did a good job with what he had there.


----------



## Vellinious

I think testing inside a case leaves too much to chance. Case design, air flow.....too many variables for a good testing environment. Any tests done should be done open air, and on a test bench.

Especially comparative testing.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Only if you have NO other fans in the case......there's a point where a modicum of common sense is needed.


On my Ga.990fx-UD5 I had to add fans to VRM and NB even with Mugen 3 air cooler with 2 fans, 120mm back and 2 120mm in the front of very large case due to large OC of FX6350.


----------



## Vellinious

99% of the time, decent air flow over the VRM is all that's needed....as long as the board has a decent enough heat sink. Your experience with one board / case combo, and odd decision to do a "large OC" with an air cooler, notwithstanding.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 99% of the time, decent air flow over the VRM is all that's needed....as long as the board has a decent enough heat sink. Your experience with one board / case combo, and odd decision to do a "large OC" with an air cooler, notwithstanding.


I believe in good cooling and even overdoing it to a degree. If nothing, at least fans could be slowed down and produce less noise.


----------



## miklkit

For comparative cooling probably an open bench is best because most cases are very poorly designed and trap hot air inside, which causes air coolers to recycle said hot air and overheat.

Click on the "Blackie" pics to see what I did to get an air cooled FX to cool properly. No fans are needed for the motherboard when the case has proper air flow.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I think the way you worded your comment was unclear. I thought you were saying that AIOs perform better inside the case, than outside in a test bench. My mistake.


what he said made clear sense. aios have a better advantage in a case than on an open test bench, a better advantage over air coolers.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> what he said made clear sense. aios have a better advantage in a case than on an open test bench, a better advantage over air coolers.


Depends entirely on what case. I could put a kraken x62 in my case and have higher temps than my air cooler.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> Yeah if you don't build computers often it can be quite the experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cooler is that and how much it cost you?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I feel your pain. I have constant back pain without trying to build a rig. I'm lucky, I have a pretty nice workshop with a huge bench where I can work pretty easily.
> 
> Looking good though! Don't kill yourself trying to get it done....the parts aren't going anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Weyburn, it's listed in his rig sig. Noctua NH-U12S, I think it's around 60.00(US).


I ordered the NH-U12S first and was disappointed when I found out it did not come with AM4 mounting hardware. I contacted Noctua, they shipped the correct part but delivery was going to be in excess of 18 days. So I returned the NH-U12S to Amazon and ordered the Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 ($59.90USD) which includes the AM4 mounts. Since there is still an AM4 mount on the way from Noctua if anyone here needs it I'll send it to them after it arrives.









She's all done......







https://valid.x86.fr/ek8tmc

That OC was the first try. Cinebench completed successfully and also a short 30 minute Aida64 stress test. If anyone has any suggestions about anything I am all ears.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I ordered the NH-U12S first and was disappointed when I found out it did not come with AM4 mounting hardware. I contacted Noctua, they shipped the correct part but delivery was going to be in excess of 18 days. So I returned the NH-U12S to Amazon and ordered the Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 ($59.90USD) which includes the AM4 mounts. Since there is still an AM4 mount on the way from Noctua if anyone here needs it I'll send it to them after it arrives.
> 
> She's all done......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/ek8tmc
> 
> That OC was the first try. Cinebench completed successfully and also a short 30 minute Aida64 stress test. If anyone has any suggestions about anything I am all ears.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Depends entirely on what case. I could put a kraken x62 in my case and have higher temps than my air cooler.


Of course that it has to be mounted properly. I always place mine so it "Goes with the flow" and is a part of whole airflow scheme. That not only saves on number of fans but can also regulate +/- inside pressure. Right now I have Nepton 140XL outside of the case at the place of back exhaust fan. It's not covering VRMs and they are in the middle of airflow. When I blow smoke to the front it takes about second to show at the back exhaust. This is an old Chieftec full server tower and i had to modify it for Nepton to fit like that. Even removed the grill for back exhaust fan for best airflow to it. The case is so massive that it can soak up a lot of heat energy all by itself. Cooling never enough of it.


----------



## weyburn

ok so I think I'm gonna start saving for a NH-D15 cooler... I'm not too sure about compatability for my case because last I checked it is close to not fitting, but I have a couple questions if someone might be able to help.

In order to make it fit, I was thinking about buying a 3rd fan, 120mm, and putting it in the front because my ram is high profile, then putting a 140mm into the middle and a 140mm in the back, would that hinder performance significantly? also how exactly would you plug all 3 fans into your mobo to work efficiently?

or would it be best to just have a fan in the middle and a fan in the back?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> ok so I think I'm gonna start saving for a NH-D15 cooler... I'm not too sure about compatability for my case because last I checked it is close to not fitting, but I have a couple questions if someone might be able to help.
> 
> In order to make it fit, I was thinking about buying a 3rd fan, 120mm, and putting it in the front because my ram is high profile, then putting a 140mm into the middle and a 140mm in the back, would that hinder performance significantly? also how exactly would you plug all 3 fans into your mobo to work efficiently?


Cryorig H5 ultimate would be a decent upgrade over hyper 212 evo and does not have any ram compatibility issues. Otherwise a 3way pwm fan splitter would work with noctua:
https://www.amazon.com/Phobya-3-Way-Splitter-Single-Connection/dp/B004CLFOK4


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Cryorig H5 ultimate would be a decent upgrade over hyper 212 evo and does not have any ram compatibility issues. Otherwise a 3way pwm fan splitter would work with noctua:
> https://www.amazon.com/Phobya-3-Way-Splitter-Single-Connection/dp/B004CLFOK4


duh yea 3 way splitter, im dumb sometimes.

also i can confirm that adding a 120mm fan in the front will easily work... just whether or not it'll keep its advantage over other coolers.

Also, looking online 4-way seem to be cheaper on amazon for some reason, would there be any performance decrease if i only used 3 instead of all 4? (stupid question but sometimes you never know lol)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Can't wait to hear this one. Go on.....explain.
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean a bit about liquid coolers (AiO or otherwise) they conduct air and heat out of the case directly while air coolers depend more on airflow in the case. Bad airflow can hamper even best air coolers.
Click to expand...

First, it is recommended to use rads as intakes.
Second if you think poor airflow does not effect water cooling, all I will Say is it Does

Third CLC suck. Far better off with big air for similar prices. For both temps, silence, and less that can fail.

Fourth very few cases ( note not talking about pc cases ) is the above not true

If you do air coolers right, it does not direct air inside the case
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> ok so I think I'm gonna start saving for a NH-D15 cooler... I'm not too sure about compatability for my case because last I checked it is close to not fitting, but I have a couple questions if someone might be able to help.
> 
> In order to make it fit, I was thinking about buying a 3rd fan, 120mm, and putting it in the front because my ram is high profile, then putting a 140mm into the middle and a 140mm in the back, would that hinder performance significantly? also how exactly would you plug all 3 fans into your mobo to work efficiently?
> 
> or would it be best to just have a fan in the middle and a fan in the back?


I reccomend the "s" variety 1 less fan, around $79 and it is offset so that it does moot block your pcie slots. I prefer that one. Near same performance


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I reccomend the "s" variety 1 less fan, around $79 and it is offset so that it does moot block your pcie slots. I prefer that one. Near same performance


yea but for $10 more you can get an extra 140mm fan, which is a $20+ value. I'd assume having a second 140mm in the back would be better than having only one 140mm in the middle?


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I think testing inside a case leaves too much to chance. Case design, air flow.....too many variables for a good testing environment.


Yep that's exactly why I did the testing this way

Also easier to remove and install coolers without having to fiddle around in a tiny case


----------



## miklkit

I have a twin tower cooler that only came with one fan in the center. It ran fine and temps were ok. Later I mounted another fan on the rear so it would have ram clearance plus room for another intake fan in the top front spot.

Temperatures were reduced a few degrees but mostly it was quieter in everyday tasks because both fans were spinning slower for the same cooling.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> I have a twin tower cooler that only came with one fan in the center. It ran fine and temps were ok. Later I mounted another fan on the rear so it would have ram clearance plus room for another intake fan in the top front spot.
> 
> Temperatures were reduced a few degrees but mostly it was quieter in everyday tasks because both fans were spinning slower for the same cooling.


awesome, thanks, exactly the info I needed!

other thing is whether or not putting a 120mm in the front will hinder airflow or will it increase its cooling capabilities. if no one knows i'm not too worried, i bought a good 120mm a while back, but it isn't noctua, but if it works properly it should drop temps by a bit and it'll persuade me to buy another fan or not.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> First, it is recommended to use rads as intakes.
> Second if you think poor airflow does not effect water cooling, all I will Say is it Does
> 
> Third CLC suck. Far better off with big air for similar prices. For both temps, silence, and less that can fail.
> 
> Fourth very few cases ( note not talking about pc cases ) is the above not true
> 
> If you do air coolers right, it does not direct air inside the case
> I reccomend the "s" variety 1 less fan, around $79 and it is offset so that it does moot block your pcie slots. I prefer that one. Near same performance


Using radiators as an intake worms up air inside the case although radiators are coolest part of whole liquid cooling system and just raises temperature inside the case. Yes, when placed as exhaust they do get somewhat warmer air that as intake but that doesn't raise inside temperature for which is better to use intake fans to bring in fresh and cooler air. For coverage to all parts inside the case nothing beats a diagonal cross-flow bottom front to top and back.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I reccomend the "s" variety 1 less fan, around $79 and it is offset so that it does moot block your pcie slots. I prefer that one. Near same performance
> 
> 
> 
> yea but for $10 more you can get an extra 140mm fan, which is a $20+ value. I'd assume having a second 140mm in the back would be better than having only one 140mm in the middle?
Click to expand...

It isn't about the fan.

It's about the offset, so it does not cover the top pcie, which imo is better then an extra fan.

But if you dont think that, that is ok too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> First, it is recommended to use rads as intakes.
> Second if you think poor airflow does not effect water cooling, all I will Say is it Does
> 
> Third CLC suck. Far better off with big air for similar prices. For both temps, silence, and less that can fail.
> 
> Fourth very few cases ( note not talking about pc cases ) is the above not true
> 
> If you do air coolers right, it does not direct air inside the case
> I reccomend the "s" variety 1 less fan, around $79 and it is offset so that it does moot block your pcie slots. I prefer that one. Near same performance
> 
> 
> 
> Using radiators as an intake worms up air inside the case although radiators are coolest part of whole liquid cooling system and just raises temperature inside the case. Yes, when placed as exhaust they do get somewhat warmer air that as intake but that doesn't raise inside temperature for which is better to use intake fans to bring in fresh and cooler air. For coverage to all parts inside the case nothing beats a diagonal cross-flow bottom front to top and back.
Click to expand...

1 if you worm/ warm up the air inside (i will asume that was a typo and was supposed to be warms? ) then "your" doing it wrong, fix your airflow rather then make excuses why exhaust works better.

2 diagonal air is useless. Front to back * and blower style gpus are best (for air cooling)

*= front to back would be same direction that gpu is, so if you have sideways case or a 90 deg case adj accordingly.

And please don't say diagonal works best because hot air rises. I would like to go a month without reciting why "your" doing it wrong if hot air rises...


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It isn't about the fan.
> 
> It's about the offset, so it does not cover the top pcie, which imo is better then an extra fan.
> 
> But if you dont think that, that is ok too


Well I said I assume, I'm not making definite statements lol.

What do you mean by the off set?


----------



## Mega Man

The base is offset









Source and good review dh15 vs dh15s
http://www.legitreviews.com/noctua-nh-d15s-versus-nh-d15-cpu-cooler-review_188613

The offset pulls it away from your gpu slot


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> The base is offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source and good review dh15 vs dh15s
> http://www.legitreviews.com/noctua-nh-d15s-versus-nh-d15-cpu-cooler-review_188613
> 
> The offset pulls it away from your gpu slot


Oh ok sweet thanks. Then I would get better cooling if I purchased a 2nd fan for the back right?

Also isn't there a risk of the off set hitting the top of my PC case?


----------



## Mega Man

Read the review I linked. It is up to you. I am kinda ocd about fans, but you don't need more. On mine it cools my 1800x without issue with 1 fan


----------



## weyburn

Yeah Im reading it currently.

Thanks a lot for your help. And sorry for all the questions, I feel confident in this stuff but I know I got tons yet to learn.

Well after reading that article I'm definitely sold on that cooler. Once again thanks a lot for your help


----------



## Mega Man

Dont ever apologize for asking questions.

Anytime.

Also possible for it to not fit in your case., check the dimensions and dry fit it


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It isn't about the fan.
> 
> It's about the offset, so it does not cover the top pcie, which imo is better then an extra fan.
> 
> But if you dont think that, that is ok too
> 1 if you worm/ warm up the air inside (i will asume that was a typo and was supposed to be warms? ) then "your" doing it wrong, fix your airflow rather then make excuses why exhaust works better.
> 
> 2 diagonal air is useless. Front to back * and blower style gpus are best (for air cooling)
> 
> *= front to back would be same direction that gpu is, so if you have sideways case or a 90 deg case adj accordingly.
> 
> And please don't say diagonal works best because hot air rises. I would like to go a month without reciting why "your" doing it wrong if hot air rises...


I don't need any "excuses" because I'm not doing that. I have 2 intake fans in the front spanning from bottom to front middle matched by push-pull exhaust of the radiator at the back of case. Smoke test shows air appearing at back exhaust in abut 1 second when fans are at max speed. Air temperature in the middle of the case stays within 1 - 2c of ambient temps and can't really ask for better air exchange.
Yes. hot air does rise but with airflow it's inconsequential amount.
GPUs front to back cooling is good but it doesn't address overall cooling and it could benefit from bottom or side mounted fan(s) localizing air flow to that section.
I'm still waiting to hear scientific proof that warm air helps cooling more than cooler air. In the case of front mounted, intake oriented radiator it helps radiator only but it's not helpful for the rest.
PS.
Please, no grammar (spelling) police comments, it just doesn't help any. Many, if not most here, are not native English speakers, it feels more like a put down.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Question for any owners of the MSi B350 Mortar Arctic or any other B350 m-ATX motherboard. *What feature would you say stood out to you that ultimately made you purchase the board?*

I'm looking to downsize as far as overall footprint of my next pc build. Already decided on the R5 1600. Still debating on the case, but I'm leaning towards the bitfenix prodigy M. I'm just stuck on which way to go with the motherboard. I probably won't do any crazy overclocking this time around, so the wraith cooler will be just fine for me. I may keep my current cooler around and get an AM4 bracket from cooler master just in case though.

Anyways, my main concern now is motherboard, so any feedback would be welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Question for any owners of the MSi B350 Mortar Arctic or any other B350 m-ATX motherboard. *What feature would you say stood out to you that ultimately made you purchase the board?*
> 
> I'm looking to downsize as far as overall footprint of my next pc build. Already decided on the R5 1600. Still debating on the case, but I'm leaning towards the bitfenix prodigy M. I'm just stuck on which way to go with the motherboard. I probably won't do any crazy overclocking this time around, so the wraith cooler will be just fine for me. I may keep my current cooler around and get an AM4 bracket from cooler master just in case though.
> 
> Anyways, my main concern now is motherboard, so any feedback would be welcome and appreciated.


Id get this one. Full size atx, 4 memory slots, M.2 slot, neutral black theme, priced well.
https://pcpartpicker.com/product/c2DzK8/msi-b350-pc-mate-atx-am4-motherboard-b350-pc-mate

Bitfenix prodigy M is a terrible terrible case, one of the worst produced in recent memory.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Id get this one. Full size atx, 4 memory slots, M.2 slot, neutral black theme, priced well.
> https://pcpartpicker.com/product/c2DzK8/msi-b350-pc-mate-atx-am4-motherboard-b350-pc-mate
> 
> Bitfenix prodigy M is a terrible terrible case, one of the worst produced in recent memory.


Well, duely noted about the case. I wasn't quite sold on it so thanks for the heads up. As far as that board, I really want to keep it smaller, but if you could suggest some small cases that could fit a full size mobo, then that wound be great. My main goal is to keep the overall size of it small. Wife is tired of looking at the big white case I have sitting on the desk and she needs more room for her stuff, lol. I'm not happy about it, but I figure I can sacrifice on size, but not on power.


----------



## Scotty99

Ive always liked this case:
https://pcpartpicker.com/product/QMp323/thermaltake-case-ca1d500s1wn00

In the sort of form factor as a prodigy but better build quality and design.

Or you could go itx and get a nano s:
https://pcpartpicker.com/product/VH2rxr/fractal-design-case-fdcadefnanosbkw


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ive always liked this case:
> https://pcpartpicker.com/product/QMp323/thermaltake-case-ca1d500s1wn00
> 
> In the sort of form factor as a prodigy but better build quality and design.
> 
> Or you could go itx and get a nano s:
> https://pcpartpicker.com/product/VH2rxr/fractal-design-case-fdcadefnanosbkw


Both are pretty sexy cases, especially for the prices. That Nano S is especially nice, but I digress. There aren't many great am4 m-ITX boards out there still.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> It isn't about the fan.
> 
> It's about the offset, so it does not cover the top pcie, which imo is better then an extra fan.
> 
> But if you dont think that, that is ok too
> 1 if you worm/ warm up the air inside (i will asume that was a typo and was supposed to be warms? ) then "your" doing it wrong, fix your airflow rather then make excuses why exhaust works better.
> 
> 2 diagonal air is useless. Front to back * and blower style gpus are best (for air cooling)
> 
> *= front to back would be same direction that gpu is, so if you have sideways case or a 90 deg case adj accordingly.
> 
> And please don't say diagonal works best because hot air rises. I would like to go a month without reciting why "your" doing it wrong if hot air rises...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need any "excuses" because I'm not doing that. I have 2 intake fans in the front spanning from bottom to front middle matched by push-pull exhaust of the radiator at the back of case. Smoke test shows air appearing at back exhaust in abut 1 second when fans are at max speed. Air temperature in the middle of the case stays within 1 - 2c of ambient temps and can't really ask for better air exchange.
> Yes. hot air does rise but with airflow it's inconsequential amount.
> GPUs front to back cooling is good but it doesn't address overall cooling and it could benefit from bottom or side mounted fan(s) localizing air flow to that section.
> I'm still waiting to hear scientific proof that warm air helps cooling more than cooler air. In the case of front mounted, intake oriented radiator it helps radiator only but it's not helpful for the rest.
> PS.
> Please, no grammar (spelling) police comments, it just doesn't help any. Many, if not most here, are not native English speakers, it feels more like a put down.
Click to expand...

First, there was no grammar police, it was a simple question. No ill feelings If you cant handle it. Well tough

Second, smoke test? Please show me this, your "scientific" ( your word not mine) smoke test ? Of course the smoke will expand. That does not mean *ideal* it means "yay physics"
i would be willing to bet you also did not test multiple fans, and best of all quality fans, different fan placement, different cases, .....

third Have you ever wondered why professional air ducting has louvers and not just angles in sharp turns?

AIR DOES NOT LIKE TO CHANGE DIRECTION so by adding side fans and what not you HURT performance ( speaking only of "efficiency" )

fourth Did you read this forum at all? if you had done some simple searches and devoted some time you would find you can severely hurt your water loop performance esp with high powered gpus dumping hot air inside the case ( using rads as exhaust ) . As most do not get blower style gpus but rather internal style fans.( which again, using " diagonal air" does not help or fix. your gpu then makes a little air pocket recirculating air that it, the gpu has already exhausted)

Warm air does not effect gpus as much as gpus surfaces are far larger and less dense then a cpu, so they are easier to cool, and take less time to cool so the cooling of the 1-2deg ( which your rad should not be raising your internal temps more then that anyway ) to cool your cpu, which results in overall better performance again with proper air flow.

More over if you did your airflow correct and had an exhaust down there _*at*_ the pcie slots there is no way a diagonal ( using the traditional top and back of case [ie near the i/o]) would be able to remove air trapped under the gpu as fast

Enter your magic smoke test, if you had tested a proper front to back setup you would of seen the above.

Ill give you a simple front to back example, why would professional open rack cases use (in the extreme usage of data centers) front to back? Almost always placing hdds at the front and ending with psus and cpus in back. if there was a more efficient way they would do that, because cooling is the data centers HIGHEST expense by far, so they need the highest cooling efficiency possible .

1 hdds need a lower temp and are sensitive to temps more then any other component ( 40c )
2 front to back is the most efficient use of space and way to cool with Air going in ONE direction. Not 2, not 3.

it is not my job to help you use google or search. and i tend to not help those that cant
https://www.google.com/search?q=pc+should+i+use+radiator+as+intake+or+exhaust+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?search=radiator+as+intake+or+exhaustyou
http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?search=rads+as+intake+or+exhaust+

i never said " warm air helps cooling more than cooler air" ( direct copy and paste ) i said you get better performance using rads as intake - i also said if exhaust gives you better performance on rads, FIX YOUR AIRFLOW as i can already see you twisting my words ( see this line ) i wont be responding to helping you further.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Question for any owners of the MSi B350 Mortar Arctic or any other B350 m-ATX motherboard. *What feature would you say stood out to you that ultimately made you purchase the board?*
> 
> I'm looking to downsize as far as overall footprint of my next pc build. Already decided on the R5 1600. Still debating on the case, but I'm leaning towards the bitfenix prodigy M. I'm just stuck on which way to go with the motherboard. I probably won't do any crazy overclocking this time around, so the wraith cooler will be just fine for me. I may keep my current cooler around and get an AM4 bracket from cooler master just in case though.
> 
> Anyways, my main concern now is motherboard, so any feedback would be welcome and appreciated.


from my understand of this platform, there is no great overclocking board in that section. - if you want ocing, stay away ( let us hope they make some good asus boards ( Ie Impact and Hero { i think hero is matx, if not w.e. that is })

otherwise my best advice is buy what you need, not others.


----------



## NicksTricks007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> from my understand of this platform, there is no great overclocking board in that section. - if you want ocing, stay away ( let us hope they make some good asus boards ( Ie Impact and Hero { i think hero is matx, if not w.e. that is })
> 
> otherwise my best advice is buy what you need, not others.


Well, I don't plan on overclocking too much and I'd much rather go m-ATX than m-ITX anyways. The Mortar Arctic fits the look I want. I just wanted to ask others how the board is and why they picked it.


----------



## gasolin

It's almost the same a the Tomahawk and pc mate


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> First, there was no grammar police, it was a simple question. No ill feelings If you cant handle it. Well tough
> 
> Second, smoke test? Please show me this, your "scientific" ( your word not mine) smoke test ? Of course the smoke will expand. That does not mean *ideal* it means "yay physics"
> i would be willing to bet you also did not test multiple fans, and best of all quality fans, different fan placement, different cases, .....
> 
> third Have you ever wondered why professional air ducting has louvers and not just angles in sharp turns?
> 
> AIR DOES NOT LIKE TO CHANGE DIRECTION so by adding side fans and what not you HURT performance ( speaking only of "efficiency" )
> 
> fourth Did you read this forum at all? if you had done some simple searches and devoted some time you would find you can severely hurt your water loop performance esp with high powered gpus dumping hot air inside the case ( using rads as exhaust ) . As most do not get blower style gpus but rather internal style fans.( which again, using " diagonal air" does not help or fix. your gpu then makes a little air pocket recirculating air that it, the gpu has already exhausted)
> 
> Warm air does not effect gpus as much as gpus surfaces are far larger and less dense then a cpu, so they are easier to cool, and take less time to cool so the cooling of the 1-2deg ( which your rad should not be raising your internal temps more then that anyway ) to cool your cpu, which results in overall better performance again with proper air flow.
> 
> More over if you did your airflow correct and had an exhaust down there _*at*_ the pcie slots there is no way a diagonal ( using the traditional top and back of case [ie near the i/o]) would be able to remove air trapped under the gpu as fast
> 
> Enter your magic smoke test, if you had tested a proper front to back setup you would of seen the above.
> 
> Ill give you a simple front to back example, why would professional open rack cases use (in the extreme usage of data centers) front to back? Almost always placing hdds at the front and ending with psus and cpus in back. if there was a more efficient way they would do that, because cooling is the data centers HIGHEST expense by far, so they need the highest cooling efficiency possible .
> 
> 1 hdds need a lower temp and are sensitive to temps more then any other component ( 40c )
> 2 front to back is the most efficient use of space and way to cool with Air going in ONE direction. Not 2, not 3.
> 
> it is not my job to help you use google or search. and i tend to not help those that cant
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pc+should+i+use+radiator+as+intake+or+exhaust+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
> http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?search=radiator+as+intake+or+exhaustyou
> http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?search=rads+as+intake+or+exhaust+
> 
> i never said " warm air helps cooling more than cooler air" ( direct copy and paste ) i said you get better performance using rads as intake - i also said if exhaust gives you better performance on rads, FIX YOUR AIRFLOW as i can already see you twisting my words ( see this line ) i wont be responding to helping you further.
> from my understand of this platform, there is no great overclocking board in that section. - if you want ocing, stay away ( let us hope they make some good asus boards ( Ie Impact and Hero { i think hero is matx, if not w.e. that is })
> 
> otherwise my best advice is buy what you need, not others.


I have a feeling that you got confused on several pints.
First, your help was not asked for nor needed, computers are not only thing I had to work on cooling. 50 years of experience on racing cars and industrial machines can teach a lot someone willing to learn.
Smoke generators are used in HVAC, air tunnels and even on track to check for propagation and shape of air going thru or around objects. A small smoke flare used for boating or rescue could be had for peanuts, easy to find. Several colors could be had. Small chemical flare can produce a minute of dense smoke, quite enough for small job like this.
I have no idea where did you see "professional open rack cases use (in the extreme usage of data centers) " with radiators placed at the front ?
Your other confused point, I never said that front to back air flow is bad for cooling but having a bottom front intake fan helps cover more area of the MB and usual place for HDDs is right there.
I don't have to fix anything "FIX YOUR AIRFLOW " there because it's working great with smallest amount of fans, some of them doing double duty. Front bottom is covering 2 SSDs while my 3 HDDS are in removable tray at top place for 5.25" bay and have own ventilation. CM Nepton 140XL is mounted in place of back exhaust fan but outside of the case. I also have a side mounted fan use when I had much hotter GPU but it's not needed now.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NicksTricks007*
> 
> Question for any owners of the MSi B350 Mortar Arctic or any other B350 m-ATX motherboard. *What feature would you say stood out to you that ultimately made you purchase the board?*
> 
> I'm looking to downsize as far as overall footprint of my next pc build. Already decided on the R5 1600. Still debating on the case, but I'm leaning towards the bitfenix prodigy M. I'm just stuck on which way to go with the motherboard. I probably won't do any crazy overclocking this time around, so the wraith cooler will be just fine for me. I may keep my current cooler around and get an AM4 bracket from cooler master just in case though.
> 
> Anyways, my main concern now is motherboard, so any feedback would be welcome and appreciated.


I use the Mortar Arctic version. My main reason for buying it? In april there wasn't that much out yet, and what seemed fine also seemed overpriced. I liked the size and the looks of the Mortar Arctic and priced just above € 100 was acceptible for a board I may end up using only 1 or 2 years until upgrade to another.
I've only done some mild overclocking - [email protected] LLC2 - and the board seems to handle it just fine.

As for a small case, also take a look at the Fractal Design Define C (which also has a tempered glass panel version now, if you are into that kinda stuff), or it's newest sibling: the Focus - same small frame with different looks. They can fit a full sized atx, but in overall size are smaller than the matx Define Mini I've used in the past.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> First, there was no grammar police, it was a simple question. No ill feelings If you cant handle it. Well tough
> 
> Second, smoke test? Please show me this, your "scientific" ( your word not mine) smoke test ? Of course the smoke will expand. That does not mean *ideal* it means "yay physics"
> i would be willing to bet you also did not test multiple fans, and best of all quality fans, different fan placement, different cases, .....
> 
> third Have you ever wondered why professional air ducting has louvers and not just angles in sharp turns?
> 
> AIR DOES NOT LIKE TO CHANGE DIRECTION so by adding side fans and what not you HURT performance ( speaking only of "efficiency" )
> 
> fourth Did you read this forum at all? if you had done some simple searches and devoted some time you would find you can severely hurt your water loop performance esp with high powered gpus dumping hot air inside the case ( using rads as exhaust ) . As most do not get blower style gpus but rather internal style fans.( which again, using " diagonal air" does not help or fix. your gpu then makes a little air pocket recirculating air that it, the gpu has already exhausted)
> 
> Warm air does not effect gpus as much as gpus surfaces are far larger and less dense then a cpu, so they are easier to cool, and take less time to cool so the cooling of the 1-2deg ( which your rad should not be raising your internal temps more then that anyway ) to cool your cpu, which results in overall better performance again with proper air flow.
> 
> More over if you did your airflow correct and had an exhaust down there _*at*_ the pcie slots there is no way a diagonal ( using the traditional top and back of case [ie near the i/o]) would be able to remove air trapped under the gpu as fast
> 
> Enter your magic smoke test, if you had tested a proper front to back setup you would of seen the above.
> 
> Ill give you a simple front to back example, why would professional open rack cases use (in the extreme usage of data centers) front to back? Almost always placing hdds at the front and ending with psus and cpus in back. if there was a more efficient way they would do that, because cooling is the data centers HIGHEST expense by far, so they need the highest cooling efficiency possible .
> 
> 1 hdds need a lower temp and are sensitive to temps more then any other component ( 40c )
> 2 front to back is the most efficient use of space and way to cool with Air going in ONE direction. Not 2, not 3.
> 
> it is not my job to help you use google or search. and i tend to not help those that cant
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pc+should+i+use+radiator+as+intake+or+exhaust+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
> http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?search=radiator+as+intake+or+exhaustyou
> http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?search=rads+as+intake+or+exhaust+
> 
> i never said " warm air helps cooling more than cooler air" ( direct copy and paste ) i said you get better performance using rads as intake - i also said if exhaust gives you better performance on rads, FIX YOUR AIRFLOW as i can already see you twisting my words ( see this line ) i wont be responding to helping you further.
> from my understand of this platform, there is no great overclocking board in that section. - if you want ocing, stay away ( let us hope they make some good asus boards ( Ie Impact and Hero { i think hero is matx, if not w.e. that is })
> 
> otherwise my best advice is buy what you need, not others.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that you got confused on several pints.
> First, your help was not asked for nor needed, computers are not only thing I had to work on cooling. 50 years of experience on racing cars and industrial machines can teach a lot someone willing to learn.
> Smoke generators are used in HVAC, air tunnels and even on track to check for propagation and shape of air going thru or around objects. A small smoke flare used for boating or rescue could be had for peanuts, easy to find. Several colors could be had. Small chemical flare can produce a minute of dense smoke, quite enough for small job like this.
> I have no idea where did you see "professional open rack cases use (in the extreme usage of data centers) " with radiators placed at the front ?
> Your other confused point, I never said that front to back air flow is bad for cooling but having a bottom front intake fan helps cover more area of the MB and usual place for HDDs is right there.
> I don't have to fix anything "FIX YOUR AIRFLOW " there because it's working great with smallest amount of fans, some of them doing double duty. Front bottom is covering 2 SSDs while my 3 HDDS are in removable tray at top place for 5.25" bay and have own ventilation. CM Nepton 140XL is mounted in place of back exhaust fan but outside of the case. I also have a side mounted fan use when I had much hotter GPU but it's not needed now.
Click to expand...

i lied, once more i will respond
lets go back to the opening that caused this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Can't wait to hear this one. Go on.....explain.
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean a bit about liquid coolers (AiO or otherwise) they conduct air and heat out of the case directly while air coolers depend more on airflow in the case. Bad airflow can hamper even best air coolers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, it is recommended to use rads as intakes.
> Second if you think poor airflow does not effect water cooling, all I will Say is it Does
> 
> Third CLC suck. Far better off with big air for similar prices. For both temps, silence, and less that can fail.
> 
> Fourth very few cases ( note not talking about pc cases ) is the above not true
> 
> If you do air coolers right, it does not direct air inside the case
Click to expand...

and even further back
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Just to note that installed in a case can alter results a lot. AiO coolers have even more advantage when in the case.


BOTH of your statements are false. AIO coolers are JUNK with rare exceptions of when to use them and 99.99 % of the time that exception is not a good one, and there are better choices out there, and bad airflow hampers ANY form of ambient cooling. and further, a normal air cooler will outperform a similar CLC . i was not trying to help you. i was trying to help people who come here for good information. but now that that is out of the way, i love when people try to obfuscate and shield themselves with some form of " i have been doing this for ____ ( in your case 50 ) years" i will paraphrase a friend of mine " just because you have been doing this for 50 years, does not mean you have been doing it WRONG for 50 years."

alot of truth in that one statement. anyone who has to use " i have been doing it for ___ years " as a support for doing it correctly is 99.99% of the time incorrect or you would use facts not tenure as a support for your argument.

there is a reason it is an industry standard in pcs to use rads as intakes. the leg work is already there. same with front to back airflow ( the main talking points i covered ). now if i was attempting to show proof that it, the industry standard, was false, then i would bring ALOT of proof that says otherwise.

so what i trying to help you? no was i correcting misinformation, yes
have a great day


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 99% of the time, decent air flow over the VRM is all that's needed....as long as the board has a decent enough heat sink. Your experience with one board / case combo, and odd decision to do a "large OC" with an air cooler, notwithstanding.


"odd decision"? What makes you say that? You can do a "large" overclock with a six or eight core FX cpu no problem with a top of the line Phanteks, Noctua, Thermalright tower cooler just to name a few. For years I have ran the cpu's I have owned. 6300, 6350, 8300, 8320, 8350, 8370 all from 4.6 to 4.9 Ghz. The five boards I used were a GD-80 V2, Sabertooth 990FX Gen1 and R2, CHVFZ, UD3 R4.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i lied, once more i will respond
> lets go back to the opening that caused this
> and even further back
> BOTH of your statements are false. AIO coolers are JUNK with rare exceptions of when to use them and 99.99 % of the time that exception is not a good one, and there are better choices out there, and bad airflow hampers ANY form of ambient cooling. and further, a normal air cooler will outperform a similar CLC both of your statements are false. i was not trying to help you. i was trying to help people who come here for good information. but now that that is out of the way, i love when people try to obfuscate and shield themselves with some form of " i have been doing this for ____ ( in your case 50 ) years" i will paraphrase a friend of mine " just because you have been doing this for 50 years, does not mean you have been doing it WRONG for 50 years."
> 
> alot of truth in that one statement. anyone who has to use " i have been doing it for ___ years " as a support for doing it correctly is 99.99% of the time incorrect or you would use facts not tenure as a support for your argument.
> 
> there is a reason it is an industry standard in pcs to use rads as intakes. the leg work is already there. same with front to back airflow ( the main talking points i covered ). now if i was attempting to show proof that it, the industry standard, was false, then i would bring ALOT of proof that says otherwise.
> 
> so what i trying to help you? no was i correcting misinformation, yes
> have a great day


You were friends with Einstein ? It's him that said that. If I was doing it wrong all those years I wouldn't have lasted a fraction of that time on my job but I earned a pension doing it successfully.
You are still misinterpreting that I said that front to back cooling is bad, I never said that and even implied, I'm doing it myself but radiator is in the back and that's de facto industry standard with just few manufacturers leaving an option to mount at front. Only thing I did was to augment front intake with an intake fan mounted lower front and re-purposing radiator fans as exhaust because i don't have place for top mount and saved on number of fans.
That's your problem if you think that AiO coolers are junk, most will outperform best air coolers, with 360s by a good margin, saving space inside and eliminating problems with RAM and closeness with GPUs.
Just that last part is enough to consider them seriously. They also make for cleaner and more pleasing design which many desire, some even preferring looks to functionality.


----------



## Mega Man

Omg. I have been laughing the last 5 min straight. The fact you actually believe that is comical at best


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Omg. I have been laughing the last 5 min straight. The fact you actually believe that is comical at best


Mega Man, comical, it fits. How old are you ? 5 ?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Goddam.

Such viciousness. They are both sufficient for what you are trying to accomplish. Some air coolers and the large high-end can trade blows with some 120-240mm AIO's. Once you start talking about 360's, noise or space the arguments change. It's a usecase based scenario or even preference for that matter.

There is no right or wrong unless you are comparing the two in a specific example...


----------



## KarathKasun

My problem with AIO coolers is longevity. Ive got two dead AIO coolers with failed pumps. To fix them would take some very questionable repairs and a fairly large chunk of money.

On the flip side, a good air cooler would only ever need new fans. And if a fan fails temps wont instantly jump to the point of throttling or possibly damage.

AIO cooling being 'better' only really applies to short term bursty loads, due to the fact that water has a higher specific heat. If you do long load testing core temps tend to stabilize at similar levels as good air coolers. 3x120mm rads are as difficult to mount/make room for as a large air cooler as well.

Personally I would do AIO coolers if they used a more standard watercooling tube size. That way you could disassemble the pump/block combo and replace the worn pump with a proper reservoir/pump in the loop without having to hunt down properly sized fittings and tubing. I'm actually trying to do this with a first gen Asetek loop, but the extra cost of non-standard fittings makes it stupidly expensive. (I simply removed the pump electronics and impeller from the CPU block, it would now function as a standard CPU block.)

The perfect AIO in my opinion would be an all aluminum or copper loop with standard 5/8 tubing. Less galvanic corrosion to deal with which necessarily means that the pumps will last longer and common size tubing to make DIY upgrading or repairing cheaper and easier.


----------



## Scotty99

TBH only reason to go with an AIO is looks, and there is nothing wrong with that. Ive debated swapping over to a x62 knowing id get higher temps in my case just for that sweet sweet cpu block lol.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> TBH only reason to go with an AIO is looks, and there is nothing wrong with that. Ive debated swapping over to a x62 knowing id get higher temps in my case just for that sweet sweet cpu block lol.


Or mabye ram clearence,space, also those tiny mini itx,sff cpu coolers with small fans doesn't cool as good as a 120mm aio


----------



## Scotty99

Good point, small FF cases would also be a reason to go AIO.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Or mabye ram clearence,space, also those tiny mini itx,sff cpu coolers with small fans doesn't cool as good as a 120mm aio


In most mITX cases 120mm mounting locations are not common. There are cases built around AIO compatibility, but they are typically not super small. There were a few that included a custom/non-standard AIO that used a blower style fan to achieve good cooling in a very small form factor.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> In most mITX cases 120mm mounting locations are not common. There are cases built around AIO compatibility, but they are typically not super small. There were a few that included a custom/non-standard AIO that used a blower style fan to achieve good cooling in a very small form factor.


Small, specially mITX cases have general problem with space and only small air coolers would fit.


----------



## gasolin

A small itx cpu cooler like this one can only be used with one fan, most small aio coolers you can use with 2 fans for encreased cooling, 1x 92 mm fan or 2x120mm?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> A small itx cpu cooler like this one can only be used with one fan, most small aio coolers you can use with 2 fans for encreased cooling, 1x 92 mm fan or 2x120mm?


Getting a 120mm cooler into a mITX case, let alone with push/pull fans, usually blows your space budget out to the point that you may as well use a small mATX case. At least thats my experience with the ITX form factor.


----------



## Delphi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> My problem with AIO coolers is longevity. Ive got two dead AIO coolers with failed pumps.


Meanwhile I have an OG Corsair H50 still going







.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Those small factor PCs are generally not used for some high end computers anyway and don't even require as much cooling. We are still some time away from powerful small computers.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Those small factor PCs are generally not used for some high end computers anyway and don't even require as much cooling. We are still some time away from powerful small computers.


It can be done, but you have to make tons of sacrifices to make it happen. AFAIK there were some outstanding sub 10L builds using an X79 mITX board and an OG Titan or somesuch. Couldn't really OC much if at all though.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> It can be done, but you have to make tons of sacrifices to make it happen. AFAIK there were some outstanding sub 10L builds using an X79 mITX board and an OG Titan or somesuch. Couldn't really OC much if at all though.


Sure it can be done and yes you'd have to sacrifice some performance as comparing to "normal" size parts. Problem are also powerful GPUs, small but powerful PSUs and all that also gets more expensive. All that for what, to save few square inches on desk or shelf ?.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Sure it can be done and yes you'd have to sacrifice some performance as comparing to "normal" size parts. Problem are also powerful GPUs, small but powerful PSUs and all that also gets more expensive. All that for what, to save few square inches on desk or shelf ?.


Depends on how much area your workspace has.

I recently moved to a decently beefy mATX rig, and the space/weight saved is very welcome.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Depends on how much area your workspace has.
> 
> I recently moved to a decently beefy mATX rig, and the space/weight saved is very welcome.


Well yes, variables are practically endless. Lets take one example, if you move from older computer to newer one even in micro or mini configuration you kill two birds with one stone. Another option are All-in-Ones which are getting quite good.


----------



## Mega Man

Every CLC I have seen I can either make or buy a far better open loop for similar or a bit more
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> My problem with AIO coolers is longevity. Ive got two dead AIO coolers with failed pumps. To fix them would take some very questionable repairs and a fairly large chunk of money.
> 
> On the flip side, a good air cooler would only ever need new fans. And if a fan fails temps wont instantly jump to the point of throttling or possibly damage.
> 
> AIO cooling being 'better' only really applies to short term bursty loads, due to the fact that water has a higher specific heat. If you do long load testing core temps tend to stabilize at similar levels as good air coolers. 3x120mm rads are as difficult to mount/make room for as a large air cooler as well.
> 
> Personally I would do AIO coolers if they used a more standard watercooling tube size. That way you could disassemble the pump/block combo and replace the worn pump with a proper reservoir/pump in the loop without having to hunt down properly sized fittings and tubing. I'm actually trying to do this with a first gen Asetek loop, but the extra cost of non-standard fittings makes it stupidly expensive. (I simply removed the pump electronics and impeller from the CPU block, it would now function as a standard CPU block.)
> 
> The perfect AIO in my opinion would be an all aluminum or copper loop with standard 5/8 tubing. Less galvanic corrosion to deal with which necessarily means that the pumps will last longer and common size tubing to make DIY upgrading or repairing cheaper and easier.


Or, you can just use a good pump That is neutral ( * cough ddc/d5 * )

Swiftech needs to leverage it's apogee drive more imo...


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Every CLC I have seen I can either make or buy a far better open loop for similar or a bit more
> Or, you can just use a good pump That is neutral ( * cough ddc/d5 * )
> 
> Swiftech needs to leverage it's apogee drive more imo...


Therin lies the problem. I have to neck down from a lower end pump (one with fixed barbs) making the setup kinda jankey, or I have to get a pump with replaceable fittings. The latter are quite a bit more expensive, to the point that replacing the CLC outright is cheaper. Ive seen 120mm AIOs on Newegg for ~$30-$40.


----------



## Vellinious

Most AIOs have garbage pumps.....I wouldn't even think about adapting one to push a full loop.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Most AIOs have garbage pumps.....I wouldn't even think about adapting one to push a full loop.


No no, I'm replacing the CLC pump with an external one. Removed the pump from the block because the shaft was etched, looking for a suitable pump to put on it that doesn't cost more than a cheap CLC.

So far it looks like its going to have to be a small fountain pump and lots of sketchy tubing size adapters.


----------



## Vellinious

A base D5 can be had for about $75, and a DDC for about $50. For ease of application, and even being able to handle future expansion....I'd highly suggest at least considering it.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> A base D5 can be had for about $75, and a DDC for about $50. For ease of application, and even being able to handle future expansion....I'd highly suggest at least considering it.


Which would defeat the purpose of repairing the system. Looking for something that fits the cost of repairing something worth $50-$100, and spending $50-$75 does not make sense for that case.

Ill probably end up trying some of the generic pumps in the $15-$25 range. If I can find something that proves reliable in that price range Ill likely get a few to keep on hand for future repairs on other systems. I have a few clients who were sold builds with CLC units around five years ago and I expect to have a handful of broken ones in my possession after the coming year or two.


----------



## Mega Man

Jyst a fyi you can leave the pump guts intact. You can flow through a pump np


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Jyst a fyi you can leave the pump guts intact. You can flow through a pump np


Pulling the pump out is not a problem. Units that age have so much corrosion that disassembly and cleaning is required anyway.

Cu block with Al radiator = tons of corrosion in a sealed system.


----------



## Vellinious

Another reason to not bother with AIOs.../shivers


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Another reason to not bother with AIOs.../shivers


I have a very old copper tube "heater core" style radiator I plan on using with the copper CPU block to eliminate most of the galvanic corrosion. It may not be the most efficient, but it should make for a long lived loop.

Ive also found copper only radiators (120mm to 360mm with G-1/4 threads) from china for not much money. Though being from china they are likely a copper/lead alloy.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I have a very old copper tube "heater core" style radiator I plan on using with the copper CPU block to eliminate most of the galvanic corrosion. It may not be the most efficient, but it should make for a long lived loop.
> 
> Ive also found copper only radiators (120mm to 360mm with G-1/4 threads) from china for not much money. Though being from china they are likely a copper/lead alloy.


...or copper coated aluminum.


----------



## Kenpachi7144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Another reason to not bother with AIOs.../shivers


Thats' why I gave the middle finger to AIOs and got me this. . . Almost 3 years and no problem besides cleaning it once every 4 months or so.


----------



## blackRott9

I'm keeping my 1600 on 3825 1.3v with my ram @ 3200 14-14-14-34. It's b-die G. Skill Ripjaws. I can run 3.9 however it takes 1.4v to hold with my ram @ 3200. I can use less voltage if I leave the ram @ 2667. Cine R15 is 1302 @ 3825 and 1326 @ 3.9. So I'm losing 24 points. 3.85 requires 1.35v. I'd rather stick with 1.30v for 24/7 on B350. The performance differences aren't that large. I leave CnQ enabled so my clock varies and I change to a high performance profile when I game. That causes the chip to hold its max OC. I'm definitely glad I replaced my FX 6300 with this 1600. I ran my FX 6300 @ 4.7GHz. This chip beats it well in single thread apps and straight up murders it in multi threaded apps. My ram will run fine @ 3333 16-16-16-36 and I don't see a difference between that and 3200 with the tighter timings I mentioned. I can't report with CPU-Z because it doesn't run properly on Antergos Archlinux. I did try it with Wine.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Passmark's CPU Mark through Wine:

3.9


3.825


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> ...or copper coated aluminum.


You mean copper painted aluminum.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You mean copper painted aluminum.


And fake copper at that !!


----------



## weyburn

What's a clc?


----------



## gasolin

Closed Loop Cooler (Or Cooling)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Closed Loop Cooler (Or Cooling)


Better known as crap

Corrosion Rubbish Abandon PC


----------



## Hequaqua

Wow...so much hate for AIO's.









Personally, I don't mind them at all. They have kept my i7-4770k/R5 1600 pretty cool. Allow more room. Look good.

I'm on my third one, no failures of any of them so far.

I'm mean, yea, a custom loop is the way to go for overall performance, but it's still a big investment in money and time.

I wouldn't mind trying the EK Fluid Gaming though.


----------



## gasolin

All i have triede have a whiny pump

Got a few days ago a second NF-P12PWM for my hyper 212, under 700rpm and no more than 70-71c 3.8ghz in prime 95 fft,
vcore on aut ryzen 1600.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> All i have triede have a whiny pump
> 
> Got a few days ago a second NF-P12PWM for my hyper 212, under 700rpm and no more than 70-71c 3.8ghz in prime 95 fft,
> vcore on aut ryzen 1600.


True....but the ones I have had did the job. Most people that buy them know beforehand what they are getting.

I've had a H50 from Corsair that I had on my i5 and it was fine, still runs but not installed on anything.
A Lepa AquaChanger 240. I had it on my i7 and the 1600. It's installed on my i7 in my son's rig.
I have a DeepCool Captain 240EX now. Works great really.

I can say that the Corsair fans suck....I hate their fans.







I bought two GT 120's and love those....one of the best I've owned.

Some people like the looks of AIO's, some thing they're junk, some love em. I like them personally. No maintenance, easy to install, not that expensive really.

I mean, some people are gonna hate one thing or another anyway....lol

They only person I have to satisfy if me.


----------



## Mega Man

Spend a bit more keep it for life. Or buy that and throw your money away

yours is a point in fact. With all the money you spent, you could of made 2 custom loops


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Spend a bit more keep it for life. Or buy that and throw your money away
> 
> yours is a point in fact. With all the money you spent, you could of made 2 custom loops


Yea, OK.

As usual...you're right...lmao


----------



## Johan45

I have an EK predator XLC 360 here I got for cheap, real cheap and I'm really impressed with it TBH. This actually seems to be a decent unit but I know full retail they are a bit pricey


----------



## weyburn

I really dislike Newegg. Everytime I get their "3 day shipping" it's more than 3 days. Ordered my new cooler under their 3 day shipping on Tuesday, expected delivery date is Monday. Laughable. This is why I don't order from them unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I really dislike Newegg. Everytime I get their "3 day shipping" it's more than 3 days. Ordered my new cooler under their 3 day shipping on Tuesday, expected delivery date is Monday. Laughable. This is why I don't order from them unless I absolutely have to.


Newegg was so much better when they first started out . MNGA!


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I really dislike Newegg. Everytime I get their "3 day shipping" it's more than 3 days. Ordered my new cooler under their 3 day shipping on Tuesday, expected delivery date is Monday. Laughable. This is why I don't order from them unless I absolutely have to.
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg was so much better when they first started out . MNGA!
Click to expand...

I've noticed a big difference especially in the shipping since last year when they were taken over by Hangzhao Liaison Interactive Information Technology Co. who now holds 55% of the company.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I really dislike Newegg. Everytime I get their "3 day shipping" it's more than 3 days. Ordered my new cooler under their 3 day shipping on Tuesday, expected delivery date is Monday. Laughable. This is why I don't order from them unless I absolutely have to.
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg was so much better when they first started out . MNGA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've noticed a big difference especially in the shipping since last year when they were taken over by Hangzhao Liaison Interactive Information Technology Co. who now holds 55% of the company.
Click to expand...

I remember the first order I placed with newegg Parts for my AMD 2500 Barton rig. I ordered it at Wednesday at noon , had it by Friday at 10 am. I wasn't ready.....lol


----------



## Hequaqua

They do seem to be hit or miss sometimes.

I ordered a new case Wednesday morning, about 1:30am, paid with Bitcoin. It's out for delivery today. Free shipping even.


----------



## Johan45

mY LATEST WAS AN asus REFURB LAPTOP FOR THE WIFE. Damn caplock Really good deal I even got the extended warranty any way. The first one I got didn't have a hard drive. What a disappointing Bday gift. Got in contact with Newegg tooks days and no response so I went online and chatted with a rep. Almost 2 weeks later we agree that I can send it back and I AM NOT PAYING to send it. That was a hard one to negotiate. Three days to get there two more weeks before they sent one and two weeks to get here in Ontario from California.So it finally shows up it's been six weeks since first contact. The only other vendor I've had that experience with was Rosewill. Imagine that.


----------



## Hequaqua

I normally go to chat to start with. I seem to get better/quicker results. Same with Amazon.

I've had good luck with both Newegg/Amazon. I guess I just have a way of talking to reps everywhere....lol


----------



## Johan45

I think my tone came through. I was pissed they sent me the laptop in the first place. There was no way I was paying to send it back


----------



## Hequaqua

I hear ya.....it's not hard to sound pissed via chat.

I've worked wonders with discounts/return shipping/etc many many times. My GF say's I have a horseshoe up my rear...lol


----------



## nolive721

just put together a rig with a 1600 cpu. wasnt that easy to fit the stock cooler on my ASUS prime pro, locating threads and coolers were not perfectly matching but carefully enough I set the cooler in and started setting my PC up

now I am having an annoying rattling noise from the cooler when rpm ramps up from 1300 to 1500rpm just sitting on windows desktop now doing some web browsing and it happens when temp raise from 36degC to 44/45.

I guess I got a lemon cooler, I will see how the CPU overclocks keep it if its good and replace the stock cooler by an aftermarket one, if the CPU is not good at OCing, I will RMA both together

going though the RAM OC frustration right now as well and speedfan cant read any of my MB sensors at all except the GPU and HDD connected

not a smooth experience so far although I expected the RAM compatibility/OC problem to happen


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> just put together a rig with a 1600 cpu. wasnt that easy to fit the stock cooler on my ASUS prime pro, locating threads and coolers were not perfectly matching but carefully enough I set the cooler in and started setting my PC up
> 
> now I am having an annoying rattling noise from the cooler when rpm ramps up from 1300 to 1500rpm just sitting on windows desktop now doing some web browsing and it happens when temp raise from 36degC to 44/45.
> 
> I guess I got a lemon cooler, I will see how the CPU overclocks keep it if its good and replace the stock cooler by an aftermarket one, if the CPU is not good at OCing, I will RMA both together
> 
> going though the RAM OC frustration right now as well and speedfan cant read any of my MB sensors at all except the GPU and HDD connected
> 
> not a smooth experience so far although I expected the RAM compatibility/OC problem to happen


Me to.... after i used the stock cooler i couldn't use a different cpu cooler since the stock cooler damaged one thread on the back plate, the screw wouldn't go all in from the front, i tried form the back and it went in, can't use that backplate since stock screws (amd platic bracket) and those for noctua cpu cooler are much longer that the wrait spire screws which is just under 5mm, since stock screws for the amd platic brack is going all the way in and out of the back of the backplate i was screwed

Asus B350 gaming plus they didn't have although i ordered it for click and collect, they had the Prime x370 pro in stock so that is why i have this mb.


----------



## nolive721

thats the part I am worried indeed. I will do some OC test and after that check with the screws which were on the 2 spacers of the MB when I unboxed it

i am not very optimistic right now


----------



## weyburn

well i got my 1080 yesterday, and after finding the best OC I got 7812 score on time spy, can't complain, it says im ranked 87% better than everyone else









https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2284847


----------



## Hequaqua

Sweet!


----------



## weyburn

Yea, also I never realized fire strike was free to test... i always wondered why reviewers used that. But in fire strike I got 18,613, which puts me at 96% better than everyone else... anyone know which one is more of a realistic measure of your computers capabilities?

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21801104


----------



## Hequaqua

Those are more or less for GPU testing even thought they do have a CPU test in them.

I personally like Performance Test 9, it pretty much tests everything and gives you a overall idea of performance.

There is also PCMark 10. It tests a lot of different aspects of a rig.

I believe there are free versions of both.

Performance Test is free for like 30 days I think.

https://www.passmark.com/products/pt.htm

I think PCMark 10 is limited, sort of like 3DMark is.

https://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/pcmark10

There is also UserBenchmark is tests multiple set-ups as well.

http://www.userbenchmark.com/

Throw them all together and you should get a pretty good picture of where you stand overall.









EDIT: Just a quick note....if you are using Afterburner to OC your GPU...set it, then close it. PT 9 and Userbenchmark won't run correctly. At least they didn't. I haven't ran them in a while.


----------



## gasolin

And geekbench


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> And geekbench


Yep..forgot that one.

RealBench too.

http://www.geekbench.com/

https://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/


----------



## gasolin

You also forgot cinebench R15

I went from ryzen 1600 3.6ghz and 2133mhz ram around 100fps in open gl in cinebench r15 to 3.8ghz and 3200mhz cl 14 (not much difference between 2933mhz cl 14 and 3200mhz cl 14) to 117 fps, no additional oc of my gpu


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> You also forgot cinebench R15
> 
> I went from ryzen 1600 3.6ghz and 2133mhz ram around 100fps in open gl in cinebench r15 to 3.8ghz and 3200mhz cl 14 (not much difference between 2933mhz cl 14 and 3200mhz cl 14) to 117 fps, no additional oc of my gpu


I figured he already had ran those.....it's OK. There are so many benchmarks out there, most are tilted toward either GPU or CPU. PCMark 10 tests all kinds of things....Browsing/spreadsheets/video chat/openGL/GPU/rendering too. I'm not sure if the GPU test is in the free version though. I have the full version, so I'm not sure. I know it takes about 25-30 minutes to run it though...lol

EDIT: @weyburn...look for the full version of 3DMark on Steam. Sometimes you can get a really good deal on it.


----------



## nolive721

3.8ghz stable in aida64 for 2hrs with 1.32V on stock cooler. I disabled SMU would then post at 3.9ghz with 1.4V but test would crash after 10min

i understand its pretty standrad, not a golden chip by any means right?

I am on ASUS Prime pro, what else could I try to get these 3.9ghz stable?

I have my Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 running at 3066Mhz right now , would not post at 3200

because of the cooler rattling issue I mentioned yesterday, I am still considering to send the whole thing CPU and cooler back for RMA if I cant get higher OC

what do you reckon?


----------



## weyburn

Sweet thanks for the info.

Yeah I'm pretty happy with c15 for my cpu, just there seems to be less of a unanimous agreement on which tests for gpu .


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Those are more or less for GPU testing even thought they do have a CPU test in them.
> 
> I personally like Performance Test 9, it pretty much tests everything and gives you a overall idea of performance.
> 
> There is also PCMark 10. It tests a lot of different aspects of a rig.
> 
> I believe there are free versions of both.
> 
> Performance Test is free for like 30 days I think.
> 
> https://www.passmark.com/products/pt.htm
> 
> I think PCMark 10 is limited, sort of like 3DMark is.
> 
> https://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/pcmark10
> 
> There is also UserBenchmark is tests multiple set-ups as well.
> 
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/
> 
> Throw them all together and you should get a pretty good picture of where you stand overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just a quick note....if you are using Afterburner to OC your GPU...set it, then close it. PT 9 and Userbenchmark won't run correctly. At least they didn't. I haven't ran them in a while.


generally the free futuremark have "ads" (which i don't mind at all) like a msi flag and some posters in the background. If all ads were that unobtrusive what a great world it would be.

You can't choose which tests to run, you have to run all including a time consuming demo that is useless. But, again, free.

Unless something has changed in the last few years.

One other thing to note usually the benches are weighted to either intel or nvidia, or both. 3d mark is well known for it.

Cpu zs "new" bench is the same, they had to adjust it, cause you know amd was kicking intels bum...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> generally the free futuremark have "ads" (which i don't mind at all) like a msi flag and some posters in the background. If all ads were that unobtrusive what a great world it would be.
> 
> You can't choose which tests to run, you have to run all including a time consuming demo that is useless. But, again, free.
> 
> Unless something has changed in the last few years.
> 
> One other thing to note usually the benches are weighted to either intel or nvidia, or both. 3d mark is well known for it.
> 
> Cpu zs "new" bench is the same, they had to adjust it, cause you know amd was kicking intels bum...


True to a lot of that.....the paid version lets you save your results online so you can compare runs a lot easier. I think I picked up the full version for like 5.99 on steam. Yea, at least with Time Spy, it leveled the field a bit more though. Just my opinion.

I still use them because I have a pretty large database on GPU drivers for several cards.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Those are more or less for GPU testing even thought they do have a CPU test in them.
> 
> I personally like Performance Test 9, it pretty much tests everything and gives you a overall idea of performance.
> 
> There is also PCMark 10. It tests a lot of different aspects of a rig.
> 
> I believe there are free versions of both.
> 
> Performance Test is free for like 30 days I think.
> 
> https://www.passmark.com/products/pt.htm
> 
> I think PCMark 10 is limited, sort of like 3DMark is.
> 
> https://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/pcmark10
> 
> There is also UserBenchmark is tests multiple set-ups as well.
> 
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/
> 
> Throw them all together and you should get a pretty good picture of where you stand overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just a quick note....if you are using Afterburner to OC your GPU...set it, then close it. PT 9 and Userbenchmark won't run correctly. At least they didn't. I haven't ran them in a while.


Performance Test is pretty much free. I'm using it for years, it just has a nag when started but works anyway. They even helped me once when it stopped working in an W10 insider version with full knowledge that it expired.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Performance Test is pretty much free. I'm using it for years, it just has a nag when started but works anyway. They even helped me once when it stopped working in an W10 insider version with full knowledge that it expired.


True, but like a lot of other benchmarks, there are advanced features that are unlocked.









Advanced Testing


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The eight advanced testing windows allow experienced users to create their own test scenarios and conduct an in-depth analysis of their hardware's behavior. Each advanced testing window allows the user to select from a number of parameters and when appropriate graph the results, export the results and measure the CPU load. By adjusting the input parameters is it possible to measure the optional performance under a variety of different scenarios.

Advanced Disk Testing
Test the speed of your disk using different file sizes, block sizes and caching options. Test with multiple theads and measure IOPS.

Advanced CD / DVD Testing
Test the speed of your CD or DVD drive using different test durations, block sizes and caching options.

Advanced 3D Testing
Test the speed of your 3D video card by selecting from options such as fogging, lighting, alpha blending, wire frame, texturing, resolution, color depth, object rotation and object displacement. Seperate tests for DirectX 9,10,11 & 12. With support for 4K resolution.

Advanced Networking Test
Measure the network speed between any two computers using TCP/IP. The network speed test can be conducted across a company LAN or across the Internet to determine the point to point throughput. Adjust parameters such as the host name, IP address, port number and block size. Works with dialup modems, ADSL, cable and LANs.

Advanced Memory Test
Measure the read and write speed of your RAM. Parameters include data size (8 bits to 64 bits) and a selection of two test modes. Linear sequential access across various block sizes or non sequential access with a varying step size. This allows both the effect of RAM caching and the optimizations in the memory controller to be investigated.

Advanced Visualized Physics Test
View a visual representation of what the standard CPU Physics test is doing. You can also tweak the simulation parameters to get different effects.

Advanced GPU compute Test
Test your Videocard's compute performance with a series of tests. Both DirectCompute and OpenCL


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> True, but like a lot of other benchmarks, there are advanced features that are unlocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced Testing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The eight advanced testing windows allow experienced users to create their own test scenarios and conduct an in-depth analysis of their hardware's behavior. Each advanced testing window allows the user to select from a number of parameters and when appropriate graph the results, export the results and measure the CPU load. By adjusting the input parameters is it possible to measure the optional performance under a variety of different scenarios.
> 
> Advanced Disk Testing
> Test the speed of your disk using different file sizes, block sizes and caching options. Test with multiple theads and measure IOPS.
> 
> Advanced CD / DVD Testing
> Test the speed of your CD or DVD drive using different test durations, block sizes and caching options.
> 
> Advanced 3D Testing
> Test the speed of your 3D video card by selecting from options such as fogging, lighting, alpha blending, wire frame, texturing, resolution, color depth, object rotation and object displacement. Seperate tests for DirectX 9,10,11 & 12. With support for 4K resolution.
> 
> Advanced Networking Test
> Measure the network speed between any two computers using TCP/IP. The network speed test can be conducted across a company LAN or across the Internet to determine the point to point throughput. Adjust parameters such as the host name, IP address, port number and block size. Works with dialup modems, ADSL, cable and LANs.
> 
> Advanced Memory Test
> Measure the read and write speed of your RAM. Parameters include data size (8 bits to 64 bits) and a selection of two test modes. Linear sequential access across various block sizes or non sequential access with a varying step size. This allows both the effect of RAM caching and the optimizations in the memory controller to be investigated.
> 
> Advanced Visualized Physics Test
> View a visual representation of what the standard CPU Physics test is doing. You can also tweak the simulation parameters to get different effects.
> 
> Advanced GPU compute Test
> Test your Videocard's compute performance with a series of tests. Both DirectCompute and OpenCL


To tell you frankly, I'm using benchmarks just to compare results before and after changes, not as a gospel or even to compare with others and also as first satbility tes. What can't compleate a benchmark like this is not worth testing any further.


----------



## Hequaqua

I hear ya.









He was just asking about other benchmarks that would give him a better idea of overall performance. I have certain benches that I use for different results to measure things(GPU changes/CPU changes/etc)


----------



## Vellinious

I lost almost 1k points in my firestrike graphics scores from my x99 rig to the Ryzen rig. Same drivers, same ambients, same clocks..... It just doesn't run as well. Still, pretty nice performance, but....1k points is a pretty substantial drop.


----------



## Scotty99

Eh graphics score shouldnt be affected by platform. Also ryzen is not an upgrade from broadwell E, ryzen is for people on older i5's etc.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Eh graphics score shouldnt be affected by platform. Also ryzen is not an upgrade from broadwell E, ryzen is for people on older i5's etc.


I wasn't looking at it as an upgrade, sidegrade or anything else. Just making note, than from the Intel X99 rig at the same clocks, same drivers, temps, etc, the FS graphics score dropped by right at 1k points.


----------



## Scotty99

Odd, i could put my 1060 in my HTPC and get the same graphics score in firestrike. Obviously physics and combined scores would be different, but not graphics.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I lost almost 1k points in my firestrike graphics scores from my x99 rig to the Ryzen rig. Same drivers, same ambients, same clocks..... It just doesn't run as well. Still, pretty nice performance, but....1k points is a pretty substantial drop.


I reckon a GTX 1080 would show this better than a Fury X. My Fury X on Ryzen has lower scores on GS than when run on my i5 4690K 4.9GHz CPU 4.4GHz Cache DDR3 2400MHz Cl11 1T setup. It is purely psychics that it beats it which is no surprise but combined test is always lower also on Ryzen.

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11439952/fs/12334754


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I reckon a GTX 1080 would show this better than a Fury X. My Fury X on Ryzen has lower scores on GS than when run on my i5 4690K 4.9GHz CPU 4.4GHz Cache DDR3 2400MHz Cl11 1T setup. It is purely psychics that it beats it which is no surprise but combined test is always lower also on Ryzen.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11439952/fs/12334754


Yeah, I'm crankin on the GPU pretty hard too. 2189 is my best clock at 20c ambient for FS runs.


----------



## Mega Man

Future mark always hated amd


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Future mark always hated amd


It's an NVIDIA GPU...... And no, Futuremark doesn't hate AMD. They just weren't very good with physics.....Ryzen seems to have fixed that, though. I'm pulling higher physics scores on my 1600X @ 4.19 than I was pulling on my 5820k @ 4.7. lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Future mark always hated amd
> 
> 
> 
> It's an NVIDIA GPU...... And no, Futuremark doesn't hate AMD. They just weren't very good with physics.....Ryzen seems to have fixed that, though. I'm pulling higher physics scores on my 1600X @ 4.19 than I was pulling on my 5820k @ 4.7. lol
Click to expand...

Psst, combined score is where the AMD hate is. I have FS runs where my FX rig beats my 4790K rig in both physics and graphics scores but the overall is less due to the blue shading device known as the combined test.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah, I'm crankin on the GPU pretty hard too. 2189 is my best clock at 20c ambient for FS runs.


This was the best of 11 Fiji cards I owned. 1145/545 is it's daily setup it can do 1175/545 bench stable, if I even clock Ryzen to 4.0GHz and compare a Intel run with same GPU setup Intel still come out on top.

It will be interesting to see what TR is like on this aspect. The EK block seems to have been delayed again.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Future mark always hated amd
> 
> 
> 
> It's an NVIDIA GPU...... And no, Futuremark doesn't hate AMD. They just weren't very good with physics.....Ryzen seems to have fixed that, though. I'm pulling higher physics scores on my 1600X @ 4.19 than I was pulling on my 5820k @ 4.7. lol
Click to expand...

There is no way that some of the intels combined is higher then any ryzen. Same is true of the fx. When it utilizes half of the avail cores, (I never said it does on ryzen, tbh I gave up on that test a long time ago, its useless, and not a real representational of performance they admitted as much but said "meh, oh well") actual cores ( not ht), you know it is biased.....


----------



## nolive721

did some further OCing last night. still stable 3.8Ghz at 1.33V but cant get 3.85 or worse 3.9Ghz stable even with 1.4V

is it worth it to keep the chip or should I RMA it altogether with the faulty stock cooler?

this rattling noise is almost surely bearing related so I am conscious that long term keeping is not very smart since it would fail sooner or later but I was considering moving to an AIO solution in a year time

decisions decisions


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> There is no way that some of the intels combined is higher then any ryzen. Same is true of the fx. When it utilizes half of the avail cores, (I never said it does on ryzen, tbh I gave up on that test a long time ago, its useless, and not a real representational of performance they admitted as much but said "meh, oh well") actual cores ( not ht), you know it is biased.....


FX only had 4 full cores and 4 limited cores with shared resources.....the architecture was a dead end the day they released it. AMD dug their own hole with that one. I'm just glad they pulled their collective heads out and came up with something decent in Ryzen.

The combined test on firestrike is a joke on any processor. Has been for a very long time. The scores are wildly erratic, even from one run to the next. Thankfully, they did away with it in Timespy.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Future mark always hated amd
> 
> 
> 
> It's an NVIDIA GPU...... And no, Futuremark doesn't hate AMD. They just weren't very good with physics.....Ryzen seems to have fixed that, though. I'm pulling higher physics scores on my 1600X @ 4.19 than I was pulling on my 5820k @ 4.7. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way that some of the intels combined is higher then any ryzen. Same is true of the fx. When it utilizes half of the avail cores, (I never said it does on ryzen, tbh I gave up on that test a long time ago, its useless, and not a real representational of performance they admitted as much but said "meh, oh well") actual cores ( not ht), you know it is biased.....
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> There is no way that some of the intels combined is higher then any ryzen. Same is true of the fx. When it utilizes half of the avail cores, (I never said it does on ryzen, tbh I gave up on that test a long time ago, its useless, and not a real representational of performance they admitted as much but said "meh, oh well") actual cores ( not ht), you know it is biased.....
> 
> 
> 
> FX only had 4 full cores and 4 limited cores with shared resources.....the architecture was a dead end the day they released it. AMD dug their own hole with that one. I'm just glad they pulled their collective heads out and came up with something decent in Ryzen.
> 
> The combined test on firestrike is a joke on any processor. Has been for a very long time. The scores are wildly erratic, even from one run to the next. Thankfully, they did away with it in Timespy.
Click to expand...

so first I am wrong. Then you agree with me.

You are wrong, fx has EIGHT/SIX/FOUR cores.

Anyone that attempts to state otherwise is a denier.

If you would like me to tear your argument apart I can in great detail. And fx was genius and is still to this day getting better. As well ryzen is based off of those fundamentals. For most users in windows, fx will give a better experience for home users, that is far smoother than any intel i have tried since, esp at the price it was given.

Games, have and will be a minority.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so first I am wrong. Then you agree with me.
> 
> You are wrong, fx has EIGHT/SIX/FOUR cores.
> 
> Anyone that attempts to state otherwise is a denier.
> 
> If you would like me to tear your argument apart I can in great detail. And fx was genius and is still to this day getting better. As well ryzen is based off of those fundamentals. For most users in windows, fx will give a better experience for home users, that is far smoother than any intel i have tried since, esp at the price it was given.
> 
> Games, have and will be a minority.


I smell FX fanboy ism


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so first I am wrong. Then you agree with me.
> 
> You are wrong, fx has EIGHT/SIX/FOUR cores.
> 
> Anyone that attempts to state otherwise is a denier.
> 
> If you would like me to tear your argument apart I can in great detail. And fx was genius and is still to this day getting better. As well ryzen is based off of those fundamentals. For most users in windows, fx will give a better experience for home users, that is far smoother than any intel i have tried since, esp at the price it was given.
> 
> Games, have and will be a minority.


FX has cores tied up in pairs. that was one of the problems. That makes it in effect run as 1.5 instead of 2 core performance which was addressed after Bulldozer but not completely, 2 by 2 cores are still tied together.
Another problem was that disabled cores in 4 and 6 core models are not electrically disconnected and still used power even without being active. I also have an FX 6350 at 4.8GHz and in most benchmarks my R5 1600x at 4GHz almost doubles them.
I stuck with AMD since 386/486 days mainly because of performance/$ ratio (and dislike for Intel business practices) with occasional foray into Cyrix and later on Intel. Like it or not, Intel always had top segment nailed, rest could be debatable.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I smell FX fanboy ism


In his case, you need a gas mask.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I smell FX fanboy ism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In his case, you need a gas mask.
Click to expand...

Mega is more right than wrong. Fx is still the quickest machine ive used when just bouncing around in the desktop environment.


----------



## MishelLngelo

"just bouncing around in the desktop environment" can be just as good on any 2 core CPU, shut down half cores on your FX 8320 and you'd never know the difference. It's his view of FX CPU architecture that's disputed.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> "just bouncing around in the desktop environment" can be just as good on any 2 core CPU, shut down half cores on your FX 8320 and you'd never know the difference. It's his view of FX CPU architecture that's disputed.


I can tell almost immediately if somthing is off with my fx rig. Disabling cores would be noticed before it loaded the os, yes im serious.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so first I am wrong. Then you agree with me.
> 
> You are wrong, fx has EIGHT/SIX/FOUR cores.
> 
> Anyone that attempts to state otherwise is a denier.
> 
> If you would like me to tear your argument apart I can in great detail. And fx was genius and is still to this day getting better. As well ryzen is based off of those fundamentals. For most users in windows, fx will give a better experience for home users, that is far smoother than any intel i have tried since, esp at the price it was given.
> 
> Games, have and will be a minority.
> 
> 
> 
> FX has cores tied up in pairs. that was one of the problems. That makes it in effect run as 1.5 instead of 2 core performance which was addressed after Bulldozer but not completely, 2 by 2 cores are still tied together.
> Another problem was that disabled cores in 4 and 6 core models are not electrically disconnected and still used power even without being active. I also have an FX 6350 at 4.8GHz and in most benchmarks my R5 1600x at 4GHz almost doubles them.
> I stuck with AMD since 386/486 days mainly because of performance/$ ratio (and dislike for Intel business practices) with occasional foray into Cyrix and later on Intel. Like it or not, Intel always had top segment nailed, rest could be debatable.
Click to expand...

While correct, your incorrect.

There is 2 cores paired, that shared an fpu.

Does an fpu denote a cpu?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> While correct, your incorrect.
> 
> There is 2 cores paired, that shared an fpu.
> 
> Does an fpu denote a cpu?


They share more than FPU.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I smell FX fanboy ism


Yes....something definitely stinks of fanboy.


----------



## miklkit

Nope. FX is still a solid performer that is also very easy to get going and is not bothered by stuff that will cause Ryzen to blue screen. It's a big friendly cpu that still performs well. The lack of the latest SSE code is what holds it back more than anything else.


----------



## gasolin

crap fx cpu's they use to much power and tdp is very high


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> crap fx cpu's they use to much power and tdp is very high


Yea, that extra $25 per *year* really breaks the bank (compared to similar intel releases of the time of release)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I smell FX fanboy ism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....something definitely stinks of fanboy.
Click to expand...

No, I use correct cpu for use, I have i3 (iirc 3xxx), 4970k, 3930k, e3-1231, e3-1241 2x 6100 and 3x 8 core fx (had 4 at one time) and 1800x, not going into am2/2+/3/ other 3+, fm1/2/+ or my many 775 chips

But unlike YouTube, I judge actual performance. I was one of the first to push 1.7 v on water that I know of. Let's see you put that through your sandy bridge/ newer intel or even ryzen. Man (o.t.) that was fun chips to overclock


----------



## Vellinious

So, how much voltage you can push through something is an indication of how well you like it? Your standards are much different than mine. Must be why you like the FX series processors......


----------



## Mega Man

Again, if you didn't try to cherry pick what I said and read the full context I mentioned off topic and completed the statement with it was fun to oc. Intel is a joke, 2 hours on average it's what it takes me not including stress testing.

That said I already stated why fx gave better performance for the average windows user. But like most you *try* to obfuscate that. Keep trying.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Better than what, Ryzen ?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Better than what, Ryzen ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Future mark always hated amd
> 
> 
> 
> It's an NVIDIA GPU...... And no, Futuremark doesn't hate AMD. They just weren't very good with physics.....Ryzen seems to have fixed that, though. I'm pulling higher physics scores on my 1600X @ 4.19 than I was pulling on my 5820k @ 4.7. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no way that some of the intels combined is higher then any ryzen. Same is true of the fx. When it utilizes half of the avail cores, (I never said it does on ryzen, tbh I gave up on that test a long time ago, its useless, and not a real representational of performance they admitted as much but said "meh, oh well") actual cores ( not ht), you know it is biased.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> There is no way that some of the intels combined is higher then any ryzen. Same is true of the fx. When it utilizes half of the avail cores, (I never said it does on ryzen, tbh I gave up on that test a long time ago, its useless, and not a real representational of performance they admitted as much but said "meh, oh well") actual cores ( not ht), you know it is biased.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FX only had 4 full cores and 4 limited cores with shared resources.....the architecture was a dead end the day they released it. AMD dug their own hole with that one. I'm just glad they pulled their collective heads out and came up with something decent in Ryzen.
> 
> The combined test on firestrike is a joke on any processor. Has been for a very long time. The scores are wildly erratic, even from one run to the next. Thankfully, they did away with it in Timespy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so first I am wrong. Then you agree with me.
> 
> You are wrong, fx has EIGHT/SIX/FOUR cores.
> 
> Anyone that attempts to state otherwise is a denier.
> 
> If you would like me to tear your argument apart I can in great detail. And fx was genius and is still to this day getting better. As well ryzen is based off of those fundamentals. For most users in windows, fx will give a better experience for home users, that is far smoother than any intel i have tried since, esp at the price it was given.
> 
> Games, have and will be a minority.
Click to expand...


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*


There's some quotes inhere but no comment ?


----------



## Vellinious

Average windows user gets better performance from an FX than....what? An i7? An i5? Sorry, but I owned a couple of FX processors and never saw any indications they were any better than anything else I owned, and certainly not better performance. I switched to Intel after that and didn't look back until I tried Ryzen.

I'm glad AMD got back in the game...I've been an AMD guy since the K6, but...FX was a loser. Everyone seems to know it but you....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> There's some quotes inhere but no comment ?
Click to expand...

Try reading the quotes, your answer is in there already posted, if you had read it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Average windows user gets better performance from an FX than....what? An i7? An i5? Sorry, but I owned a couple of FX processors and never saw any indications they were any better than anything else I owned, and certainly not better performance. I switched to Intel after that and didn't look back until I tried Ryzen.
> 
> I'm glad AMD got back in the game...I've been an AMD guy since the K6, but...FX was a loser. Everyone seems to know it but you....


again

Since you seem to try to obfuscate, and can't read 3 posts back
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> , fx will give a better experience for home users, that is far smoother than any intel i have tried since, esp at the price it was given
> 
> Games, have and will be a minority.


Feel free to argue this. Not off of today's pricing, but pricing at release (including intels)


----------



## hurricane28

Well that escalated quickly lol.

Just to be clear, i was making a joke..

My FX-8350 was a good CPU but that's about it. It never was never is and never is going to be a genius CPU..

Did i enjoy it? Heck yeah, overclocking was A LOT easier on FX than on ryzen, performance gain? Not so much. It was slow is slow and is never going to be fast, its an end of life platform.

Ryzen vs FX in Windows and browsing: I noticed from first hand that as soon as i switched to ryzen that everything is snappier even browsing, why? I think single core performance. Browsing is a tad snappier and more fluently compared to FX, YouTube and other demanding sites loads faster and is snappier. The list goes on and on.

I am not saying that FX is utterly slow all of a sudden but its no match for my ryzen 1600 let alone 1700 in single or multi core performance. 52% IPC performance improvement is very noticeable.


----------



## MishelLngelo

MegaMan, you are just quoting others and yourself over and over, don't see a point in that. We can all read or wouldn't be here.
I have 3 systems right now running AMD CPUs and GPUs.
Phenom II x4 965BE @4.1GHz
FX 6350 BE @4.8 GHz
Ryzen R5 1600x @4025MHz.
Even if I would want to, I couldn't convince myself that either one is anywhere close to this Ryzen.
Beside that, you can also check on some real life examples of performance of new and old AMD CPUs: 



 and 



 and you'll see that even 8370 is having a performance of a 4 core processor at best.


----------



## Mega Man

I don't use YouTube for any review. Most YouTube's are special people (ie, let's drill out our mobo, surely nothing bad can happen. ) that cant show complete specs and needed variables

I never said fx was better then ryzen, if you had read, which you claim to,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Better than what, Ryzen ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> *fx will give a better experience for home users, that is far smoother than any intel i have tried since, esp at the price it was given
> Games, have and will be a minority.*


Which I have now had to re quote 4 times....


----------



## miklkit

i5s have been hitting 100% cpu loads and bottlenecking games since 2015 and everybody id fine with that. FX doesn't and that is a bad thing.









$100-$180 FX has been competing with $300-$1000 intel for years and has been doing just fine. We have all done competitive testing and found FX to be equal to or better than most intel. I found about a 3% difference in my comparisons. Others are in the same ballpark. Not much difference for twice the cost.


----------



## chonas

Hello everyone, I've backread the past 30 pages of the thread and haven't seen anything that might help, but I have an issue with 3600mhz RAM.

I have the 1600x, ab350 pro4, and Galaxy HOF 3600. I have the most up to date bios, but the xmps won't take effect so I'm throttled down to 2133 mhz.

Anyone else encountered this problem, is there a workaround that won't fry my mobo? Do I need a better motherboard?


----------



## gasolin

check qvl so if they arent't on the list an isn't samsung b ram they might not run at 3600mhz


----------



## chonas

Then at what speed can I expect to get stable results if not 3600? Is 3600 expected to become more recognized by mobos at some point in the future through BIOS updates?


----------



## gasolin

Minimum 32200mhz start at 2933mhz and work your way up or try setting voltage manually to 1.35volt after smp is set to 3600mhz


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Try reading the quotes, your answer is in there already posted, if you had read it.
> again
> 
> Since you seem to try to obfuscate, and can't read 3 posts back
> Feel free to argue this. Not off of today's pricing, but pricing at release (including intels)


Anecdotal evidence of some perceived smoothness, is not, evidence.

I think you just like to argue......I state again. FX was a loser, and everyone seems to know it but you.

Enjoy. rofl


----------



## chonas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Minimum 32200mhz start at 2933mhz and work your way up or try setting voltage manually to 1.35volt after smp is set to 3600mhz
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/


Thanks!


----------



## gasolin

xmp not smp an 3200mhz not 32200mhz


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chonas*
> 
> Hello everyone, I've backread the past 30 pages of the thread and haven't seen anything that might help, but I have an issue with 3600mhz RAM.
> 
> I have the 1600x, ab350 pro4, and Galaxy HOF 3600. I have the most up to date bios, but the xmps won't take effect so I'm throttled down to 2133 mhz.
> 
> Anyone else encountered this problem, is there a workaround that won't fry my mobo? Do I need a better motherboard?


Need bios screens there are a few volts that you can change that help. I can get mine to boot without memory training reboots.

The biggest is cpu/nb (most boards call it soc) bump to 1.1 may need a bit higher. I think I use 1.125, do not use more then 1.2

Promised the guide but I have been busy, I'll try to throw something together tonight but I can help noes with some bios screens
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Try reading the quotes, your answer is in there already posted, if you had read it.
> again
> 
> Since you seem to try to obfuscate, and can't read 3 posts back
> Feel free to argue this. Not off of today's pricing, but pricing at release (including intels)
> 
> 
> 
> Anecdotal evidence of some perceived smoothness, is not, evidence.
> 
> I think you just like to argue......I state again. FX was a loser, and everyone seems to know it but you.
> 
> Enjoy. rofl
Click to expand...

Arguing facts which have been stated, for now the fifth time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> , fx will give a better experience for home users, that is far smoother than any intel i have tried since, esp at the price it was given
> Games, have and will be a minority.


Without any real evidence that intels made the the fxs suck for window browsing, esp at the given price point

But sure your ( false ) opinion is obvious evidence.

Please Keep drinking the YouTuber koolaide

Ironically it went from not being able to admit that benchmarks are secretly biased to having to state fx suck, incorrectly. But yay, you did it


----------



## chonas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Need bios screens there are a few volts that you can change that help. I can get mine to boot without memory training reboots.
> 
> The biggest is cpu/nb (most boards call it soc) bump to 1.1 may need a bit higher. I think I use 1.125, do not use more then 1.2
> 
> Promised the guide but I have been busy, I'll try to throw something together tonight but I can help noes with some bios screens






 gives best depiction, haven't seen any still images that are as comprehensive.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Need bios screens there are a few volts that you can change that help. I can get mine to boot without memory training reboots.
> 
> The biggest is cpu/nb (most boards call it soc) bump to 1.1 may need a bit higher. I think I use 1.125, do not use more then 1.2
> 
> Promised the guide but I have been busy, I'll try to throw something together tonight but I can help noes with some bios screens
> 
> Arguing facts which have been stated, for now the fifth time
> Without any real evidence that intels made the the fxs suck for window browsing, esp at the given price point
> 
> But sure your ( false ) opinion is obvious evidence.
> 
> Please Keep drinking the YouTuber koolaide
> 
> Ironically it went from not being able to admit that benchmarks are secretly biased to having to state fx suck, incorrectly. But yay, you did it


Yup...that's it. There's a massive conspiracy to make FX processors suck. lol, you're quite special.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yup...that's it. There's a massive conspiracy to make FX processors suck. lol, you're quite special.


Actually there was and after AMD sued, intel paid around $150 MILLION in fines. That is why FX users always recommend using the ICC Patcher to fix this intel "bug". Here it is for you "special" people.

https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/intel-compiler-patcher-for-amd-cpus-intel-c-compiler-will-criple-your-cpu.403826/

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Patchers/Intel-Compiler-Patcher.shtml


----------



## Mega Man

Huh, yep, no biased at all... And fyi it affects ryzen too so yes it matters ( not nessisarially this one, but combined scores sucking ect .... )


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Actually there was and after AMD sued, intel paid around $150 MILLION in fines. That is why FX users always recommend using the ICC Patcher to fix this intel "bug". Here it is for you "special" people.
> 
> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/intel-compiler-patcher-for-amd-cpus-intel-c-compiler-will-criple-your-cpu.403826/
> 
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Patchers/Intel-Compiler-Patcher.shtml


And that explains poor performance by the FX architecture after the "fix"?

FX was poorly timed. AMD bet that multi-threaded applications would become more commonplace, so they went with more, less powerful cores. They lost. Unfortunately for everyone in the PC world, they stuck with it for WAY too long, and Intel has been able to gouge anyone that wanted better performance for years. Ryzen is a step in the right direction, certainly, but even it's coming up just shy of the mark. The biggest threats to Ryzen is that it's still young...and still needs a lot of refinement.

Personally, I'm glad they're back in the game. Makes for more diversity in the PC market. Well, and made me a boatload of money the last couple of years. Can never complain about that. That said, when Coffee Lake releases, I'll be building an i7 rig to compare with the 1600X side by side. My guess is, Intel's clocks are able to win the day. Maybe when AMD releases Ryzen2, they'll be able to close the gap further. As of right now, AMD is still playing catch up. No reasonable person can deny that....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Actually there was and after AMD sued, intel paid around $150 MILLION in fines. That is why FX users always recommend using the ICC Patcher to fix this intel "bug". Here it is for you "special" people.
> 
> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/intel-compiler-patcher-for-amd-cpus-intel-c-compiler-will-criple-your-cpu.403826/
> 
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Patchers/Intel-Compiler-Patcher.shtml


Yeah, i tried that ICC patch program and it actually didn't do anything.. We tested this in the Vishera thread also and non of the FX users actually saw an improvement using the ICC patcher.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> And that explains poor performance by the FX architecture after the "fix"?
> 
> FX was poorly timed. AMD bet that multi-threaded applications would become more commonplace, so they went with more, less powerful cores. They lost. Unfortunately for everyone in the PC world, they stuck with it for WAY too long, and Intel has been able to gouge anyone that wanted better performance for years. Ryzen is a step in the right direction, certainly, but even it's coming up just shy of the mark. The biggest threats to Ryzen is that it's still young...and still needs a lot of refinement.
> 
> Personally, I'm glad they're back in the game. Makes for more diversity in the PC market. Well, and made me a boatload of money the last couple of years. Can never complain about that. That said, when Coffee Lake releases, I'll be building an i7 rig to compare with the 1600X side by side. My guess is, Intel's clocks are able to win the day. Maybe when AMD releases Ryzen2, they'll be able to close the gap further. As of right now, AMD is still playing catch up. No reasonable person can deny that....


----------



## MishelLngelo

Except now Intel will have to be really careful about pricing at segments AMD is in. Another thing Intel will have to be aware is that policy of theirs about very little increases of performance with new models. There was that good jump only at 2600 - 2600 processors that are still holding on in surprising way.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Actually there was and after AMD sued, intel paid around $150 MILLION in fines. That is why FX users always recommend using the ICC Patcher to fix this intel "bug". Here it is for you "special" people.
> 
> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/intel-compiler-patcher-for-amd-cpus-intel-c-compiler-will-criple-your-cpu.403826/
> 
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Patchers/Intel-Compiler-Patcher.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> And that explains poor performance by the FX architecture after the "fix"?
> 
> FX was poorly timed. AMD bet that multi-threaded applications would become more commonplace, so they went with more, less powerful cores. They lost. Unfortunately for everyone in the PC world, they stuck with it for WAY too long, and Intel has been able to gouge anyone that wanted better performance for years. Ryzen is a step in the right direction, certainly, but even it's coming up just shy of the mark. The biggest threats to Ryzen is that it's still young...and still needs a lot of refinement.
> 
> Personally, I'm glad they're back in the game. Makes for more diversity in the PC market. Well, and made me a boatload of money the last couple of years. Can never complain about that. That said, when Coffee Lake releases, I'll be building an i7 rig to compare with the 1600X side by side. My guess is, Intel's clocks are able to win the day. Maybe when AMD releases Ryzen2, they'll be able to close the gap further. As of right now, AMD is still playing catch up. No reasonable person can deny that....
Click to expand...

and again your wrong speeding false lies.

They are not as fast in single thread, yet far more power efficient which i think will pay of in mobile

And in multi threaded intel can not touch it till double the price point and even then it is trading blows. With thread ripper it isn't even close, and way way way more pcie lanes which will start to matter.

Even fx intel could not match in multi threaded at its price point. Which matters in productivity
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Actually there was and after AMD sued, intel paid around $150 MILLION in fines. That is why FX users always recommend using the ICC Patcher to fix this intel "bug". Here it is for you "special" people.
> 
> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/intel-compiler-patcher-for-amd-cpus-intel-c-compiler-will-criple-your-cpu.403826/
> 
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Patchers/Intel-Compiler-Patcher.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i tried that ICC patch program and it actually didn't do anything.. We tested this in the Vishera thread also and non of the FX users actually saw an improvement using the ICC patcher.
Click to expand...

False, it depends on the program and the thread showed that


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Except now Intel will have to be really careful about pricing at segments AMD is in. Another thing Intel will have to be aware is that policy of theirs about very little increases of performance with new models. There was that good jump only at 2600 - 2600 processors that are still holding on in surprising way.


Agreed. AMD is closing in. If they want to stay ahead, they're going to need to come up with something better than single digit % IPC increases from one gen to the next.


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Agreed. AMD is closing in. If they want to stay ahead, they're going to need to come up with something better than single digit % IPC increases from one gen to the next.


Fortunately for AMD, there are upsides to coming back from as steep a deficit as they were in during the construction-core era with regards to per-core performance. AMD basically did the Nehalem to Broadwell jump in one iteration, but left a good deal of low-hanging fruit. I suspect there's more to squeeze out IPC-wise than Intel will find in their endlessly iterated-upon arch.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> The base is offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source and good review dh15 vs dh15s
> http://www.legitreviews.com/noctua-nh-d15s-versus-nh-d15-cpu-cooler-review_188613
> 
> The offset pulls it away from your gpu slot


Well I finally got the NH-D15S, put it in my system, and it isn't cooling my cpu any beter than my hyper 212 evo, idk if I'm doing something wrong or what. Also at low temps the fan doesn't even seem to spin lol.


----------



## Mega Man

I found with mine I had to force pwm in the bios not spinning tells me you are using voltage control

. As far as 212, in all tests the 15s cools as much as the 15 does, almost.

I can push over 1.4 and never hit 60. 212 was far higher

But it is the silence over the 212 I prefer


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I found with mine I had to force pwm in the bios not spinning tells me you are using voltage control


Ugh can you explain this part? Does it mean I put it in the water pump?

Also could it have been the fact that I put the thermal paste on my cpu an didn't put the fan on until like... 10ish minutes after?

Also side note, never said anything on the websites I checked but it now comes with am4 brackets in the box.. waste of $8 but oh well.


----------



## Mega Man

that sucks to waste money, sorry

somewhere in your bios ( i dont have an asus am4 sorry ) it should let you pick, " auto " " pwm" or " voltage" for your fans .

from the manual

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/E12344_PRIME_X370-PRO_web_only_20170712.pdf

qfan control ( f6 ) ( see pic on page 3-4)

then switch from dc to pwm ( see pic on 3-7 )

this is just a guess


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Need bios screens there are a few volts that you can change that help. I can get mine to boot without memory training reboots.
> 
> The biggest is cpu/nb (most boards call it soc) bump to 1.1 may need a bit higher. I think I use 1.125, do not use more then 1.2
> 
> Promised the guide but I have been busy, I'll try to throw something together tonight but I can help noes with some bios screens
> 
> Arguing facts which have been stated, for now the fifth time
> Without any real evidence that intels made the the fxs suck for window browsing, esp at the given price point
> 
> But sure your ( false ) opinion is obvious evidence.
> 
> Please Keep drinking the YouTuber koolaide
> 
> Ironically it went from not being able to admit that benchmarks are secretly biased to having to state fx suck, incorrectly. But yay, you did it
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...that's it. There's a massive conspiracy to make FX processors suck. lol, you're quite special.
Click to expand...

It was more like a very concentrated effort by the powers that be to show FX's weakest points. Reviewers focused on things like superpi for which bulldozer's native instruction set for had been turned off - why ? I don't think anyone ever really said for sure - but subterfuge was actually mentioned when an article discussing it came out shortly after the Stilt discovered this. He went on to write the BDC program - which was used to re-write all the records for bulldozer superpi times.
Meanwhile they basically called any benchmark that showed FX in a good light ... worthless or flawed - passmark or pov-ray ( which it thumped the daylights out of the 8 threaded i 7's at up until Skylake) fell into that category.

Gaming benchmarks comparisons became little more than a scavenger hunt for the games that were the most poorly threaded, used instruction sets the FX didn't have - at resolutions and levels of detail that almost made Vic-20 sprites look sexy. All on the most expensive graphics cards made at the time . Ridiculous , irrelevant and any time the FX did manage a victory such as in the BF series.... they often would throw in an i 5 with just enough of an overclock to best the FX in the charts.

FWIW - My well tuned FX is much quicker at bouncing between spreadsheets,game windows, messaging and browser tabs on the desktop than any of my other machines including the 1800X @ 4175 mhz cl 14 3200mhz 1T rig I'm typing on at the moment or my 5ghz 4790k dust collector.


----------



## weyburn

Sweet thanks, yeah it was on auto before. Switched it to pwm, and it's doing the same thing . Lol

i found the culperate, there's a "extreme quiet" mode on asus' software that caused it to stop moving under certain conditions, made no sense.


----------



## Mega Man

Hmmm... It should not be shutting off then unless at 0% your mobo shuts off the 12v. You can also make a custom fan curve if it bothers you that much


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Hmmm... It should not be shutting off then unless at 0% your mobo shuts off the 12v. You can also make a custom fan curve if it bothers you that much


i found the culperate, there's a "extreme quiet" mode on asus' software that caused it to stop moving under certain conditions, made no sense.

silly software lol


----------



## weyburn

it didn't really bother me, but i'd much rather having it move a little to keep the temps stable and low, especially since the fan's quiet as hell lol

i just don't understand why this cooler constantly jumps by 10c then drops down. goes from 35c to 45c+, then drops down again. and i'm just running 1 tab of chrome and 1 word tab, yet it can't even hold a stable temp....?

Also on my 212 Evo it took me 15mjn to get to 82c on prime95, took me 4 min with this cooler. Idk what I'm doing wrong lol.


----------



## nolive721

on which Windows power plan are you? I am just starting to fiddle with a newly build rig with the same mobo than yours and I see idle temp also jumping within 10degC range with just desktop usage


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> on which Windows power plan are you? I am just starting to fiddle with a newly build rig with the same mobo than yours and I see idle temp also jumping within 10degC range with just desktop usage


running high performance power plan. but wiht my previous cooler i wasn't seeing the same cooling issues.

i'll try update the chipset and put on ryzen balanced.


----------



## chonas

Only voltages available:

VPPM 2.55
VDDP .945
2.50V 2.52
DRAM 1.35
+1.8 1.820
1.05V 1.072
ProcODT 43.6 ohms

Which ones do I need to do something to? I tried the xmp at 3200 and 2933. Both failed.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chonas*
> 
> Only voltages available:
> 
> VPPM 2.55
> VDDP .945
> 2.50V 2.52
> DRAM 1.35
> +1.8 1.820
> 1.05V 1.072
> ProcODT 43.6 ohms
> 
> Which ones do I need to do something to? I tried the xmp at 3200 and 2933. Both failed.


Once my daughter is down ima go through mine


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> running high performance power plan. but wiht my previous cooler i wasn't seeing the same cooling issues.
> 
> i'll try update the chipset and put on ryzen balanced.


Ok. can you please share afterwards because I am going through OC stability and also gaming testing to understand the influence of this Power plan as well
thanks
olivier


----------



## weyburn

it's not even going below 40.5c now, and i'm still not even doing anything... time to rip it out of my rig and reinstall it again... lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> Ok. can you please share afterwards because I am going through OC stability and also gaming testing to understand the influence of this Power plan as well
> thanks
> olivier


i changed the power plan, reinstalled my cpu cooler, and even used noctuas thermal paste, and i still see it happening, even in the simplest of tasks. although it's dropping down to as low as 32c, which is better. it just worries me seeing it jump like that.

seems like noctuas thermal paste is faring better than my normal thermal paste, which in reviews does best (arctic mx-2 comound). it climbed much slower for a min there, then jumped up to 79 in a min...

My ambient room temp is 26c, but that shouldn't explain the jumps not the shady performance, unless when I tested my Evo u was cooler, but still even a few degrees cooler wouldn't explain such bad performance.

lol i open up 1 tab of chrome and it jumps from 36c to 53c... what ever i've wasted enough time on this already lol,.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> lol i open up 1 tab of chrome and it jumps from 36c to 53c... what ever i've wasted enough time on this already lol,.


It could be good ol hardware acceleration. One or two cores of my sandy hits 100% just sitting idle at desktop. It was windows update that was doing it making the temp jump from 30 to 45 as seen on the mobo. Same with my phenom. I disabled the dang thing.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Not concerned (very)much about idle temps, they are usually caused by slow fans at idle and wrong reporting. Whole FX line suffers from wrong idle temps reporting. Sensor processing chips are not same on all MBs either.


----------



## zanderkage

Hello Everyone how y'all doing?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanderkage*
> 
> Hello Everyone how y'all doing?


Fine, thank you, trying hard to blow up or brick something by high OC.


----------



## zanderkage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> trying hard to blow up or brick something by high OC.


Me or you hell maybe both of us.








https://valid.x86.fr/gc9lha


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and again your wrong speeding false lies.
> 
> They are not as fast in single thread, yet far more power efficient which i think will pay of in mobile
> 
> And in multi threaded intel can not touch it till double the price point and even then it is trading blows. With thread ripper it isn't even close, and way way way more pcie lanes which will start to matter.
> 
> Even fx intel could not match in multi threaded at its price point. Which matters in productivity
> False, it depends on the program and the thread showed that


Yes, but non of the programs i use can be patched or get performance increase.. The only big performance increase i seen was when i uses timer resolution program while playing Crysis 3 and some other games.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanderkage*
> 
> Me or you hell maybe both of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/gc9lha


My 1600x is at 4025MHz and 1.42v for days now, 24/7 and still no magic smoke.


----------



## zanderkage

Well that's good. Right??


----------



## Mega Man

It got deleted, so I wanted to repost
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hey guys - been promising to show everyone how i stop memory training reboots. on my hynix- so i finally did not necessarily an end all be all guide- but i hope it helps


----------



## MishelLngelo

Train it for what ?


----------



## Mega Man

memory training is where it constantly reboots on a cold boot.

In truth. It is a normal part of the boot process. What this fixed for me was the constant reboots pin a cold boot


----------



## hurricane28

Luckily i have no issues anymore with my system except the strange temp readings in hardwareinfo64 and aida64.

The ONLY "issue" i have is that when i unplug the PC from power in any way, i get boot problems sometimes and it does crazy random things like, CPU fan fail error, ram not stable, you name it. I don't really care that much about it as i generally don't unplug my PC from power that often.

As for the rest, its smooth and does everything i expect from it at the price and more..


----------



## weyburn

The thing is, it's not like it's a new system, my $25 cooler, hyper 212 Evo, is out performing my $90 cooler, only thing that changed was the cooler in my rig. My temps are jumping and it's not cooling it any better, it actually is getting to higher temps faster.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> It could be good ol hardware acceleration. One or two cores of my sandy hits 100% just sitting idle at desktop. It was windows update that was doing it making the temp jump from 30 to 45 as seen on the mobo. Same with my phenom. I disabled the dang thing.


I'll take a look at that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Not concerned (very)much about idle temps, they are usually caused by slow fans at idle and wrong reporting. Whole FX line suffers from wrong idle temps reporting. Sensor processing chips are not same on all MBs either.


----------



## Mega Man

Sounds to me like a bad mount, sorry. Ime there is no way the 212 = ndh15/ndh15s


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Sounds to me like a bad mount, sorry. Ime there is no way the 212 = ndh15/ndh15s


Idk what I could be doing wrong. I installed it 3x and the same thing every time... Maybe I installed the back plate/mounting bracket incorrectly?

Could I be "over tightening" the cooler on the bracket? Some guy on a video said something about not over tightening but idk if that would cause issue lol.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Up to a certain TDP, every cooler rated for that high or higher will perform same. If you for instance have 95W TDP processor. a 200W TDP cooler would keep same idle temps. It's under high loads that they show their true colors.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Up to a certain TDP, every cooler rated for that high or higher will perform same. If you for instance have 95W TDP processor. a 200W TDP cooler would keep same idle temps. It's under high loads that they show their true colors.


Yeah my main issue isn't necessarily my idle temps, the fact that it constantly jumps 10c for no reason I could deal with, but the fact that it took my 212 Evo 15min to hit 82c, but only 2-4 min on my expensive cooler that's meant to perform better ...?


----------



## MishelLngelo

That would point to bad contact with CPU. A massive cooler should soak up heat slower than one with less mass. such a large cooler it's possible that some part is catching at something or sagging because of weight. Needs a lot of pressure on the CPU.


----------



## weyburn

Yeah I'm gonna reinstall the mounting bracket tonight. Maybe that's the issue.


----------



## Mega Man

Also you can't overnighted it. Tighten till it stops. It has a spring on the nut to apply proper mounting pressure


----------



## gasolin

Mabye not enough thermal paste (don't use to much)


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Also you can't overnighted it. Tighten till it stops. It has a spring on the nut to apply proper mounting pressure


Yeah that's what I do, I stop once it stops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Mabye not enough thermal paste (don't use to much)


Pretty sure too much thermal paste does nothing but lower your temps, unless Linus tech tips messed up their video or something that proved too much does nothing


----------



## MishelLngelo

I know it's high class, expensive cooler but I would check the contact surface for straightness, just in case ....


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Also you can't overnighted it. Tighten till it stops. It has a spring on the nut to apply proper mounting pressure
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's what I do, I stop once it stops.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Mabye not enough thermal paste (don't use to much)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure too much thermal paste does nothing but lower your temps, unless Linus tech tips messed up their video or something that proved too much does nothing
Click to expand...

Tim can act as a thermal insulator. It is designed to fill in empty spaces. But it has less thermal conductivity then metal. So if you have to much it can create a "blanket" which lowers heat rejection.

That said you can easily spin/squish the cooler to push it out over the edges of the cpu ihs


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Yeah that's what I do, I stop once it stops.
> Pretty sure too much thermal paste does nothing but lower your temps, unless Linus tech tips messed up their video or something that proved too much does nothing


Linus was wrong....he's an idiot.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Linus was wrong....he's an idiot.


Too much can be worse than too little, from forming air pockets to overflowing and ruining everything else around if it's metallic. The mess I have seen....


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Linus was wrong....he's an idiot.


With tight mounting hardware you really cant have too much paste. It makes a mess but still gives about the same performance. The OCD methods of application can get you at most ~1c difference unless your mounting hardware is loose AF.

Metallic pastes are a concern, but it takes a ton of paste to get to the point of damaging things. Ive seen GPU dies flooded with semi-metallic paste from the factory without a problem.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Tim can act as a thermal insulator. It is designed to fill in empty spaces. But it has less thermal conductivity then metal. So if you have to much it can create a "blanket" which lowers heat rejection.
> 
> That said you can easily spin/squish the cooler to push it out over the edges of the cpu ihs


well i'll take everything apart, re-install, and try a more modest amount of thermal paste then. Anyone have a guide for me?

Thanks for your help so far guys


----------



## weyburn

Ok now I'm mad. Only a few min into the test, but it seems to be working as I would expect it to work,3min in and hasn't gone past 75c.

Why am I mad? Cuz I bought a $8 AMD compatability kit for this cooler cuz it didn't say anywhere about being am4 compatible, and it ended up coming with am4 brackets... i had already put the purchased kit in my rig cuz i didn't look at the extra stuff they sent me, and thought hey it's probably slightly better quality stuff or something.... turns out the kit pegs were the things causing issue. the pegs in the cooler packaging are slightly taller and skinnier, and i decided after all this screwing around might as well throw those in.... and now it seems to be working as normal -.-

Time to crack a beer and not think about this anymore haha


----------



## Mega Man

Well I am glad it was something easy. Glad you got it figured out


----------



## zanderkage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> With tight mounting hardware you really cant have too much paste. It makes a mess but still gives about the same performance. The OCD methods of application can get you at most ~1c difference unless your mounting hardware is loose AF.
> 
> Metallic pastes are a concern, but it takes a ton of paste to get to the point of damaging things. Ive seen GPU dies flooded with semi-metallic paste from the factory without a problem.


Gpu dies are set up much different than cpu dies. Cpu dies usually have little top solder parts close to the socket. Gpu dies usually don't have little top solder parts that close to interfere with. Plus gpu's normally have non conductive paste.


----------



## Mega Man

Yes, often gpu dies have resistors and transistors near the die.


----------



## Janick

Hello people, I require help and advice from you guys.

I currently own Ryzen 5 1400 and Ryzen 5 1600X

My specs are:
Mobo - Asus B350m-a
Memory - G.skill DDR4 3200 CL16 running at 2933mhz
SSD - Samsung 960 evo 1TB
GPU - Gigabyte Nvidia GTX1070 g1 gaming
Monitor - Acer predator 27" IPS g-sync enabled

- Managed to OC R1400 to 3.95ghz stable at 1.4175v
- OC R1600X to 4.0ghz stable at 1.4v

1) The OC difference in both chips is not significant. May I ask which chip would reap better performance in terms of gaming? I play FPS games such as battlefield, playerunknown battleground and csgo and occasional dota.

I play at 1440p mostly at high settings. Would the performance difference between the two chips be huge enough for me to choose one over the other? Or would it be rational to choose the cheaper R1400 as the clock speed is about the same, prolly at a trade-off of few frames? I intend to use this rig for 4-5 years.

2) I've tried using Asus zenstates for my power-saving downclocking configuration as my mobo doesn't support Pstate OC. On my R1600X, I set it as,

P0: 40x - 1.4V
P1: 30x - 1.0625V
P2: 20x - 0.8875V

I monitored the clock speed across the cores via HWinfo and they did scale to my configuration. However, the voltage across all the cores is shown as 1.4V still and it doesn't appear to have reduced the voltage. Is this normal? I have tried both Ryzen balanced and High performance plans with min processor state set to 5%. Both didn't help either. Am I missing something here?

3) is there any rule of thumb as to the clock speed and voltage to be set for P1 and P2? Do I have to run a stability test for the P1 and P2 clock speeds and voltage?

Sorry for so many questions. Been trying to figure this out as this is my first time OC on AMD. Hope for some kind soul to help me on this! Thanks!


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janick*
> 
> Hello people, I require help and advice from you guys.
> 
> I currently own Ryzen 5 1400 and Ryzen 5 1600X
> 
> My specs are:
> Mobo - Asus B350m-a
> Memory - G.skill DDR4 3200 CL16 running at 2933mhz
> SSD - Samsung 960 evo 1TB
> GPU - Gigabyte Nvidia GTX1070 g1 gaming
> Monitor - Acer predator 27" IPS g-sync enabled
> 
> - Managed to OC R1400 to 3.95ghz stable at 1.4175v
> - OC R1600X to 4.0ghz stable at 1.4v
> 
> 1) The OC difference in both chips is not significant. May I ask which chip would reap better performance in terms of gaming? I play FPS games such as battlefield, playerunknown battleground and csgo and occasional dota.
> 
> I play at 1440p mostly at high settings. Would the performance difference between the two chips be huge enough for me to choose one over the other? Or would it be rational to choose the cheaper R1400 as the clock speed is about the same, prolly at a trade-off of few frames? I intend to use this rig for 4-5 years.
> 
> 2) I've tried using Asus zenstates for my power-saving downclocking configuration as my mobo doesn't support Pstate OC. On my R1600X, I set it as,
> 
> P0: 40x - 1.4V
> P1: 30x - 1.0625V
> P2: 20x - 0.8875V
> 
> I monitored the clock speed across the cores via HWinfo and they did scale to my configuration. However, the voltage across all the cores is shown as 1.4V still and it doesn't appear to have reduced the voltage. Is this normal? I have tried both Ryzen balanced and High performance plans with min processor state set to 5%. Both didn't help either. Am I missing something here?
> 
> 3) is there any rule of thumb as to the clock speed and voltage to be set for P1 and P2? Do I have to run a stability test for the P1 and P2 clock speeds and voltage?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions. Been trying to figure this out as this is my first time OC on AMD. Hope for some kind soul to help me on this! Thanks!


frame difference is probably gonna be around 15%, depending on your GPU. Also if you're planning on keeping the same rig for years to come, I'd stick with the 1600x. More then 4 core processors should start becoming the norm in the next few years, so 2-3 years down the line you'll want those cores. Even if you try to re-sell once it's the norm, you'll have a way better re-sale value of the 1600x over your 1400. Even if your GPU is the bottle neck now, you could easily upgrade it in a year or so.

Since you physically have the two CPU's just do your own tests, can't tell you what the specifc performance will be with those two chips except for you.

But personally, if you are planning on keeping a computer for years, what's an extra $50 valued in a few years? Not much.


----------



## Mega Man

Meh, the cores are being used now. Look at bf1


----------



## Janick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> frame difference is probably gonna be around 15%, depending on your GPU. Also if you're planning on keeping the same rig for years to come, I'd stick with the 1600x. More then 4 core processors should start becoming the norm in the next few years, so 2-3 years down the line you'll want those cores. Even if you try to re-sell once it's the norm, you'll have a way better re-sale value of the 1600x over your 1400. Even if your GPU is the bottle neck now, you could easily upgrade it in a year or so.
> 
> Since you physically have the two CPU's just do your own tests, can't tell you what the specifc performance will be with those two chips except for you.
> 
> But personally, if you are planning on keeping a computer for years, what's an extra $50 valued in a few years? Not much.


Thanks! I have a better idea now.

As to Asus zenstates software, any one able to shed some light on the consistent and common VID I'm seeing throughout the cores despite the downclocking being in effect?


----------



## Kenpachi7144

I got my r5 1600 yesterday and my taichi. . . Anyone having getting the cpu stuck on 1500mhz when trying to overclock please try using the offset voltage mode, that fixed it for me. Going on I think I got one of the crappy 1600s as this thing wont do 3.8ghz with anything lower than 1.40v, right now I'm sitting at 3.7ghz at 1.35.


----------



## gasolin

That's normal atleast with my mb Asus Prime X370 PRO, i just use aut vcore 3.8ghz ryzen 1600 avarage in prime 95 small fft 1.275volt


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7144*
> 
> I got my r5 1600 yesterday and my taichi. . . Anyone having getting the cpu stuck on 1500mhz when trying to overclock please try using the offset voltage mode, that fixed it for me. Going on I think I got one of the crappy 1600s as this thing wont do 3.8ghz with anything lower than 1.40v, right now I'm sitting at 3.7ghz at 1.35.


voltage bug is an issue for everything.

Offset is giving me worse voltages than I would be able to do manually. On my other MOBO I was able to use an older bios that didn't have the bug, which allowed me to set voltages manually. On my old mobo with manual settings, i was getting 3.95 at 1.32v, and with my new mobo with offset I'm doing 3.95 at 1.375v, which my new board has a better VRM. Once the bug is fixed I should be able to get back down to 1.375v.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Just grabbed a 1400 yesterday. Figure it will be plenty until Ryzen 2 or whatever. Running it stock vcore at 3.6Ghz and the memory at 2933 CL14. Doubt I will tweak it much anymore.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Meh, the cores are being used now. Look at bf1


yea they are, but not for all games, well not at their fullest potential. Almost all games tend to get a little extra performance out of extra cores, but still rely heavily on the first core. Once they start optimizing games for multicores then it'll be much better.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanderkage*
> 
> Gpu dies are set up much different than cpu dies. Cpu dies usually have little top solder parts close to the socket. Gpu dies usually don't have little top solder parts that close to interfere with. Plus gpu's normally have non conductive paste.


The paste on GPUs from the manufacturer is similar to AS5, which is semi-metallic. And its all over the SMT caps that are on the package.


----------



## Kenpachi7144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> yea they are, but not for all games, well not at their fullest potential. Almost all games tend to get a little extra performance out of extra cores, but still rely heavily on the first core. Once they start optimizing games for multicores then it'll be much better.


I can confirm that BF1 ran like Shiet on my 4.5ghz 4670k. . . Maps like amiens and st. something scar were unplayable. Now with my 1600 I'm getting trouble getting adjusted to the butter smooth gameplay lol


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7144*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> yea they are, but not for all games, well not at their fullest potential. Almost all games tend to get a little extra performance out of extra cores, but still rely heavily on the first core. Once they start optimizing games for multicores then it'll be much better.
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm that BF1 ran like Shiet on my 4.5ghz 4670k. . . Maps like amiens and st. something scar were unplayable. Now with my 1600 I'm getting trouble getting adjusted to the butter smooth gameplay lol
Click to expand...

Something like this? 




Amazing the difference the extra cores make with that game.


----------



## weyburn

Idk what's wrong with my computer now, but after a few hours running, usually after games, my computer just crashes out of nowhere, and I can't press or use the power button to turn off what is left running, I have to turn off my computer from the back switch to power it off... Anyone know why this could be happening?


----------



## Kenpachi7144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing the difference the extra cores make with that game.


Yeah just like that. . . Sometimes I got too mad that I almost threw my G900 in rage, then I remembered how much it cost me and calmed down; That's when I knew it was time to upgrade. The only thing I don't like about my new ryzen setup is Win10, i've been using Win7 for almost 10 years now.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Idk what's wrong with my computer now, but after a few hours running, usually after games, my computer just crashes out of nowhere, and I can't press or use the power button to turn off what is left running, I have to turn off my computer from the back switch to power it off... Anyone know why this could be happening?


Low Vcore or unstable OC in general.


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Idk what's wrong with my computer now, but after a few hours running, usually after games, my computer just crashes out of nowhere, and I can't press or use the power button to turn off what is left running, I have to turn off my computer from the back switch to power it off... Anyone know why this could be happening?


RAM timings? I get similar crashes when OCing my RAM to 3200Mhz. After awhile of benching computer black screens/freezes.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> frame difference is probably gonna be around 15%, depending on your GPU. Also if you're planning on keeping the same rig for years to come, I'd stick with the 1600x. More then 4 core processors should start becoming the norm in the next few years, so 2-3 years down the line you'll want those cores. Even if you try to re-sell once it's the norm, you'll have a way better re-sale value of the 1600x over your 1400. Even if your GPU is the bottle neck now, you could easily upgrade it in a year or so.
> 
> Since you physically have the two CPU's just do your own tests, can't tell you what the specifc performance will be with those two chips except for you.
> 
> But personally, if you are planning on keeping a computer for years, what's an extra $50 valued in a few years? Not much.


Made this same choice the other day. The difference here in Canada is over $100 with the 1400 being on sale when I grabbed it. I'm also looking ahead to Ryzen 2.

I would keep the 1600 if he plans on using the same CPU for 4-5 years for sure.


----------



## giorgio510

Hi every one! first time poster here looking for any advice you can offer

I just built my first computer last week and decided to OC a couple days ago just out of curiosity to see what I can ahieve. I want to know if these temps and settings are safe, here are the specs:

Ryzen 5 1600
Windows 10
Corsair vengeance LPX 16gb(2x8) DDR4 DRAM 3200MZ
MSI B350 Tomahawk(newst bios)
EVGA GEFORCE GTX 1050TI SC
Samsung 960 SSD EVO 250g
WD HHD 1TB
EVGA SuperNOVA 650 PSU
Noctua NH-U12s SE

CPU SPEED: 3.90Ghz
Vcore 1.400v
CPU NB/sOc voltage: 1.1v
Not able to lower volts for 3.9

DDR SPEED: 2933MHZ(16-18-18-18-38) could only achieve this speed with looser timings
DDRvoltage: 1.392v

Ive been using these settings for a couple days now and seen no signs of instability. PC boots up fine and fast, windows doesn't crash or act funny. I am able to play games for hours on end(PUBG & Overwatch). cinebench runs fine scores usually high 1200s, I usually run it 3-4x back to back.

Idle @ 30c
while gaming 40- high 40s
AIDA64 stress test: idle 64c max 72c

Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MishelLngelo

BF1 is sure to benefit from 1600x on account of more cores, csg probably from any that pushes more MHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giorgio510*
> 
> Hi every one! first time poster here looking for any advice you can offer
> 
> I just built my first computer last week and decided to OC a couple days ago just out of curiosity to see what I can ahieve. I want to know if these temps and settings are safe, here are the specs:
> 
> Ryzen 5 1600
> Windows 10
> Corsair vengeance LPX 16gb(2x8) DDR4 DRAM 3200MZ
> MSI B350 Tomahawk(newst bios)
> EVGA GEFORCE GTX 1050TI SC
> Samsung 960 SSD EVO 250g
> WD HHD 1TB
> EVGA SuperNOVA 650 PSU
> Noctua NH-U12s SE
> 
> CPU SPEED: 3.90Ghz
> Vcore 1.400v
> CPU NB/sOc voltage: 1.1v
> Not able to lower volts for 3.9
> 
> DDR SPEED: 2933MHZ(16-18-18-18-38) could only achieve this speed with looser timings
> DDRvoltage: 1.392v
> 
> Ive been using these settings for a couple days now and seen no signs of instability. PC boots up fine and fast, windows doesn't crash or act funny. I am able to play games for hours on end(PUBG & Overwatch). cinebench runs fine scores usually high 1200s, I usually run it 3-4x back to back.
> 
> Idle @ 30c
> while gaming 40- high 40s
> AIDA64 stress test: idle 64c max 72c
> 
> Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated.


Looks like you are doing fine, hopefully AGESA 1.0.0.7 should bring you faster RAM and use it to fullest.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Low Vcore or unstable OC in general.


OC shouldn't be unstable, I pulled out my CPU and turns out thermal paste poured out into the bracket. I'm assuming its the thermal paste causing the issues. Thanks linus tech tips and noctua for causing this problem.

I cleaned out my CPU, and luckily i sitll have my old board, so I just put my old board back into my rig. I'm attempting to RMA it to see if they'll clean out the socket for me. I really like my asus board, and don't want to use my MSI board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> RAM timings? I get similar crashes when OCing my RAM to 3200Mhz. After awhile of benching computer black screens/freezes.


I'd like to hope it was this, but I didn't have those issues until I got my new cooler. It could have possibly been this issue, but not too sure, since I did flash new bios's since then, it could have been a bad flash aslo.


----------



## Mega Man

What, how? Never had an issue like that, all you need to do is pull bios battery and wash the socket with alcohol, 99% preferred. Then let it dry a day or two

What kind of thermal paste


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giorgio510*
> 
> Hi every one! first time poster here looking for any advice you can offer
> 
> I just built my first computer last week and decided to OC a couple days ago just out of curiosity to see what I can ahieve. I want to know if these temps and settings are safe, here are the specs:
> 
> Ryzen 5 1600
> Windows 10
> Corsair vengeance LPX 16gb(2x8) DDR4 DRAM 3200MZ
> MSI B350 Tomahawk(newst bios)
> EVGA GEFORCE GTX 1050TI SC
> Samsung 960 SSD EVO 250g
> WD HHD 1TB
> EVGA SuperNOVA 650 PSU
> Noctua NH-U12s SE
> 
> CPU SPEED: 3.90Ghz
> Vcore 1.400v
> CPU NB/sOc voltage: 1.1v
> Not able to lower volts for 3.9
> 
> DDR SPEED: 2933MHZ(16-18-18-18-38) could only achieve this speed with looser timings
> DDRvoltage: 1.392v
> 
> Ive been using these settings for a couple days now and seen no signs of instability. PC boots up fine and fast, windows doesn't crash or act funny. I am able to play games for hours on end(PUBG & Overwatch). cinebench runs fine scores usually high 1200s, I usually run it 3-4x back to back.
> 
> Idle @ 30c
> while gaming 40- high 40s
> AIDA64 stress test: idle 64c max 72c
> 
> Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated.


I'd suggest running your CPU at 3.85 instead of 3.9. You'll see almost no difference in actual performance, and you should be able to do 3.85 at or below 1.35v which is the safe threshold for 24/7 use, and you won't have to worry about CPU degradation.

Also, if you're using this rig to game, dropping to 3.85 or even down to stock speeds, you'll see 0 performance loss using a 1050ti. Your CPU is heavily bottle necked by your GPU atm, and most likely won't be bottle necked until you get into 1070 territory.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> What, how? Never had an issue like that, all you need to do is pull bios battery and wash the socket with alcohol, 99% preferred. Then let it dry a day or two
> 
> What kind of thermal paste


not sure how exactly, I never took out my CPU for a long time, I've always left it in the socket while changing coolers for obvious reasons.

I've also taken it out, and attempted to wash the socket with 91% a few times so far. Biggest issue is that it's literally in the small holes, and it doesn't seem to be coming out any time soon, when I get home I'm gonna try it again. I'll post a pic when I get back. I've been putting 91% on it, then letting it dry for about 8 hours.

EDIT:

I used noctua's thermal paste and ARCTIC MX-2 (4g) Carbon-Based Thermal Compound, Non-Electricity Conductive, Non-Capacitive paste (not at the same time obviously, i tried both thinking the paste might be the issue). My arctic silver should be non-conductive, noctua's im gonna assume and hope it is too.


----------



## weyburn

Picture of the socket


----------



## weyburn

Also if you want a good laugh at how useless MSI is. I sent my X370 SLI Plus mobo to get reflashed, and they reflashed their x370 gaming plus bios on it instead, and now I can't flash the proper bios on it again, I have to use gaming plus bioses....

Is there any harm to using the wrong bios? Until I get my other mobo cleaned/fixed I'm stuck with this one...


----------



## SuperZan

They're using the same power delivery so I can't see it doing much harm.


----------



## zanderkage

I just got a good stable OC on this little 1400.

https://valid.x86.fr/s40504


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanderkage*
> 
> I just got a good stable OC on this little 1400.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/s40504


Damn nice, I haven't been able to hit 4.1 yet with my 1600x, hoping to get it once they fix the underclock glitch.


----------



## zanderkage

TY
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Damn nice, I haven't been able to hit 4.1 yet with my 1600x, hoping to get it once they fix the underclock glitch.


You'll get there. Do you know how often the leader board updated?


----------



## giorgio510

Thank you Weyburn and mishelLngelo for the help


----------



## giorgio510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanderkage*
> 
> I just got a good stable OC on this little 1400.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/s40504


Wow! Good job, man. Will you be using this set up normally or was it just for benchmarks? Also, is 1.488 VCore ok to use all the time? Sorry for the questions just new to this all.


----------



## zanderkage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giorgio510*
> 
> Wow! Good job, man. Will you be using this set up normally or was it just for benchmarks? Also, is 1.488 VCore ok to use all the time? Sorry for the questions just new to this all.


Thanks, It is stable and i will be running it until i play with it some more and get a higher OC to be stable. I don't know what cooling set up you have. I'm is EK supremacy block, EK X3 250 reservoir, and a EK- coolstream XE 360 radiator. I really like the radiator its 50 mm thick. You might have to go with something smaller because its a pretty big setup. I had all this in mind what i was wanting to do with this build and planed it out accordingly. plus the look i wanted the case is a thermaltake P5. The vrm's are starting to get to the point to where i'm going to have to cool them. they do have heat sinks but i'll more then likely make a water cooling block for them at my friend shop on his cnc machine.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giorgio510*
> 
> Wow! Good job, man. Will you be using this set up normally or was it just for benchmarks? Also, is 1.488 VCore ok to use all the time? Sorry for the questions just new to this all.


Anything under 1.35v is good to go, 1.425v is the limit where you'll shave a bit of your life time but nothing major, above 1.425v you don't want to do and start risking more. For bench marks getting to 1.5v may be safe, may not be.

Essentially ryzens voltage scaling sucks, so you really won't see real world benefits by clicking higher, so it's really best to stick around 1.35v.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> What, how? Never had an issue like that, all you need to do is pull bios battery and wash the socket with alcohol, 99% preferred. Then let it dry a day or two
> 
> What kind of thermal paste
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how exactly, I never took out my CPU for a long time, I've always left it in the socket while changing coolers for obvious reasons.
> 
> I've also taken it out, and attempted to wash the socket with 91% a few times so far. Biggest issue is that it's literally in the small holes, and it doesn't seem to be coming out any time soon, when I get home I'm gonna try it again. I'll post a pic when I get back. I've been putting 91% on it, then letting it dry for about 8 hours.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I used noctua's thermal paste and ARCTIC MX-2 (4g) Carbon-Based Thermal Compound, Non-Electricity Conductive, Non-Capacitive paste (not at the same time obviously, i tried both thinking the paste might be the issue). My arctic silver should be non-conductive, noctua's im gonna assume and hope it is too.
Click to expand...

Good news, bad news i dont think either okc those 2 will cause damage arctic silver is not conductive, it is capacitive.... will cause problems.

That looks like it was your finger.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of the socket


You could try some compressed air or a small needle. But do so at your own risk.


----------



## Tcoppock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanderkage*
> 
> TY
> You'll get there. Do you know how often the leader board updated?


Hi, I will update the leaderboard tomorrow. I typically update a couple of times a week but have been busy.


----------



## zanderkage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> Hi, I will update the leaderboard tomorrow. I typically update a couple of times a week but have been busy.


Kool thanks. I don't thank that i submitted my latest clock. Do i need to submit it or did you by chance see it. Ether way here it is https://valid.x86.fr/s40504


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Good news, bad news i dont think either okc those 2 will cause damage arctic silver is not conductive, it is capacitive.... will cause problems.
> 
> That looks like it was your finger.
> You could try some compressed air or a small needle. But do so at your own risk.


how would it have been my finger?

I tried what was left of my compressed air, didn't do much of pushing it out of the holes. I've been slowly cleaning out the surrounding areas first before attempting to shove anything in the holes to clean em out yet.

im just really hoping ASUS is going to be able to help me out


----------



## Mega Man

I doubt that is your problem.

That said the marks look like where you would pick it up out of the socket....


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I doubt that is your problem.
> 
> That said the marks look like where you would pick it up out of the socket....


so you think if I cleaned it up a bit more it'll be fine?


----------



## Mega Man

If it isnt conductive/ capacitive you dont even need to do that


----------



## Tcoppock

Leader-board has been updated


----------



## hurricane28

Was little bored and was looking for a benchmark when i came across this one in Aida64:



Neet little benchmark. Its nice to see the performance difference between my CPU and GPU.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> If it isnt conductive/ capacitive you dont even need to do that


sweet thanks.

but weird that it was causing my CPU to crash, maybe the paste was getting between the pins.

Cuz I put everything into my other MOBO and its all fine, and before I put in the other CPU cooler it was fine. Idk I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Mega Man

Again, it's not the paste causing the issues


----------



## weyburn

I'm looking at upgrading my cheap case fans to hopefully get slightly better cooling but also I'm pretty interested in making my rig quieter.

My front mounts can hold 2x 140mm or 3x 120mm, which setup would be better?

Also if anyone knows, I'm looking at making them rgb fans and hooking them up to my mobo to use it through asus aura, does anyone know if I have to run them through my RGB header, or does asus aura work through chasis fan headers?


----------



## akama

Anybody got some advice how to achieve 4GHz on the 1600X?

Using 3.8GHz atm with 1.3v, temp maxs out around 63c after 4 hours of AIDA64 stress test, temp in idle is around 36c to 40c

Not sure if i'm supposed to change any other settings then just tinker with vcore + multiplier?

I'll gladly take every tips n' tricks u guys got up your sleeves

My setup:
_CPU: Ryzen 1600X @ 3.8GHz 1.3vcore
CPUcooler: Noctua NH-D15
MOBO: Gigabyte K7
RAM: G.Skill 3200 2x8GB @ 2933 MHz 16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR)
PSU: EVGA Supernova G2 650W
GPU: R9 380 Strix 4GB (Buying a VEGA56 later on)_


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akama*
> 
> Anybody got some advice how to achieve 4GHz on the 1600X?
> 
> Using 3.8GHz atm with 1.3v, temp maxs out around 63c after 4 hours of AIDA64 stress test, temp in idle is around 36c to 40c
> 
> Not sure if i'm supposed to change any other settings then just tinker with vcore + multiplier?
> 
> I'll gladly take every tips n' tricks u guys got up your sleeves
> 
> My setup:
> _CPU: Ryzen 1600X @ 3.8GHz 1.3vcore
> CPUcooler: Noctua NH-D15
> MOBO: Gigabyte K7
> RAM: G.Skill 3200 2x8GB @ 2933 MHz 16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR)
> PSU: EVGA Supernova G2 650W
> GPU: R9 380 Strix 4GB (Buying a VEGA56 later on)_


your voltages seem high already for 3.8... if that's truly your best OC at that point then idk if it's possible for you to hit 4.0 at reasonable voltages...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I'm looking at upgrading my cheap case fans to hopefully get slightly better cooling but also I'm pretty interested in making my rig quieter.
> 
> My front mounts can hold 2x 140mm or 3x 120mm, which setup would be better?
> 
> Also if anyone knows, I'm looking at making them rgb fans and hooking them up to my mobo to use it through asus aura, does anyone know if I have to run them through my RGB header, or does asus aura work through chasis fan headers?


Fan headers can not Do that. Fan headers are wired grd,12,rpm,pwn (not in that order)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akama*
> 
> Anybody got some advice how to achieve 4GHz on the 1600X?
> 
> Using 3.8GHz atm with 1.3v, temp maxs out around 63c after 4 hours of AIDA64 stress test, temp in idle is around 36c to 40c
> 
> Not sure if i'm supposed to change any other settings then just tinker with vcore + multiplier?
> 
> I'll gladly take every tips n' tricks u guys got up your sleeves
> 
> My setup:
> _CPU: Ryzen 1600X @ 3.8GHz 1.3vcore
> CPUcooler: Noctua NH-D15
> MOBO: Gigabyte K7
> RAM: G.Skill 3200 2x8GB @ 2933 MHz 16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR)
> PSU: EVGA Supernova G2 650W
> GPU: R9 380 Strix 4GB (Buying a VEGA56 later on)_


My advice is stop setting goals. Do what the chip can do not what you want to do.


----------



## gasolin

My avarage on auto is 1.275volt ryzen 1600 3.8ghz


----------



## akama

I can probably go lower voltage with 3.8GHz, just wanted to see if it was working at all, what would a reasonable voltage be at 4GHz?


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akama*
> 
> I can probably go lower voltage with 3.8GHz, just wanted to see if it was working at all, what would a reasonable voltage be at 4GHz?


reasonable voltages are 1.35v for 24/7 use, or 1.425v if you wanna shave a few years off. like mega man said, reasonable is what you can get your chip to do.


----------



## akama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> reasonable voltages are 1.35v for 24/7 use, or 1.425v if you wanna shave a few years off. like mega man said, reasonable is what you can get your chip to do.


Yeah I know, I just wanted to know a basic target voltage what the people usually are getting with their 1600/1600X for hitting 4GHz. I'll do the small tweaks later on and lower the voltage








Its so time consuming to do the small tweaks and then stress test for 4-12 hours.

Thanks alot!


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akama*
> 
> Yeah I know, I just wanted to know a basic target voltage what the people usually are getting with their 1600/1600X for hitting 4GHz. I'll do the small tweaks later on and lower the voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its so time consuming to do the small tweaks and then stress test for 4-12 hours.
> 
> Thanks alot!


iuf you wanna see what others are getting look at the front page high scores, you'll see some peopel getting 4 at 1.35v or less, some getting it at 1.5v. really depends on the chip.


----------



## Vellinious

lol, yup. Anywhere between 1.275v or 1.5v+ to get 4.0. It's really just kind of all over the place.


----------



## KarathKasun

1.3v for 3.8ghz is right in the main cluster for R7 1700 data I have. Its a little high, but not outside of the norm.


----------



## Kenpachi7144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> iuf you wanna see what others are getting look at the front page high scores, you'll see some peopel getting 4 at 1.35v or less, some getting it at 1.5v. really depends on the chip.


Hell, my 1600 wont even post bios at 3.8ghz @1.45v. .. So its 3.7 at 1.30 for me.


----------



## weyburn

Hey guys,

I'm not sure which type of case fans I should get on my phanteks p400. I want to get two 140mm fans at the front one 120mm in the back, and probably one 140mm ono the top., I'll be getting cooler master masterfan pro's. They come in Static pressure, air flow, and balanced.

First off, should I be getting static pressure or air flow fans at the front? (or balanced, not too sure how effective they would be).

My case looks like this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







the front isn't necessarily blocked, it has this weird front panel that has space, and air comes in through the top grill and the bottom grill that have filters, which doesn't necessarily make it an open space too.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'll also have a beefy noctua nh-d15 cooler in there, but there's still a decent gap in distance between the front fans and the cooler, and I was hoping to get some decent air flow, but I don't know if the air flow fans will do well or do I need more static pressure fans... or maybe the balanced fans? lol.


----------



## miklkit

The "experts" love that case but all I see is an oven. It has a restricted intake and only a single low flow fan. The fans on the D15 are good for more than 90cfm while the case and its fans can only flow 30-50 cfm. The result is that the D15 is just recirculating the same old hot air and overheating.

A properly designed system will have enough case air flow to feed the cpu cooler as well as the gpu and the hard drives. Really you want 150-200 cfm of CASE air flow. With my FX I needed 300 cfm of case air flow to cool it.

If you install a fan on the top front spot you might want to consider moving the front fan on the D15 to the rear so the top fan can feed it more efficiently. I'm in kinda sorta the same boat you are in as I have 2 stock fans on the front and the fan that came with the motherboard in the top front spot.

Judging by the amount of dust that collects on the filters that single 120 fan is moving twice as much air as the 2 140 front fans.


----------



## weyburn

But would you want static pressure fans or air flow fans at the front? I'm gonna put 2 SP 140mm at front, 1 120mm AF in the rear and 1 140mm AF on the top, for now, maybe eventually get 2 AF 140mm at the top.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> If you install a fan on the top front spot you might want to consider moving the front fan on the D15 to the rear so the top fan can feed it more efficiently. I'm in kinda sorta the same boat you are in as I have 2 stock fans on the front and the fan that came with the motherboard in the top front spot.


the top fan bringing air in or pushing it out?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The "experts" love that case but all I see is an oven. It has a restricted intake and only a single low flow fan. The fans on the D15 are good for more than 90cfm while the case and its fans can only flow 30-50 cfm. The result is that the D15 is just recirculating the same old hot air and overheating.


for the price point it does relatively the same as the others, not much difference. I also got mine at a discount for like $55, compared to the normal $85 price. I can't really complain in the end, and at worst im losing out on 1c.


----------



## miklkit

That is a prickly question because the advertising liars can not be believed. Independent testers with solid methodology are the only reliable source. Unfortunately my favorite source quit doing tests on 140mm fans after only doing a few.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks

That said. in general I found that high pressure fans work best at pulling the air into the case through the filters. High flow fans do nothing when confronted with any resistance. I have one Noctua fan that moves no air at all when placed behind filters.

The top fan in my case is an intake blowing down right in front of the cooler.

That case might be adequate for a stock quad but not for any kind of overclocked cpu. Because of the heavy restriction caused by that blank front panel it has very little air flow potential as the air has to get past the restrictions at the top and bottom before even getting to the fans. The surface area is simply not there.

But you also have to take my attitude into consideration. You don't air cool a 5ghz FX without real air flow. It may not look like it but that cloth is not touching the desk but is held in place by air flow only. 

A stock FX would overheat in your case.


----------



## weyburn

if there isn't much space between my CPU cooler and my rear intake, should I consider moving towards a SP fan instead of a AF fan?

also yeah if i ever try real overclocks I open up my side panel, and it drops my temps pretty damn good. but for everyday stuff I'm fine with this case, i kinda prefer quiet over temps/overclocks in the end.


----------



## miklkit

Tin snips!







This is my solution.  

If you need to remove the side cover to OC, then you need to mod that case, or replace it.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> if there isn't much space between my CPU cooler and my rear intake, should I consider moving towards a SP fan instead of a AF fan?
> 
> also yeah if i ever try real overclocks I open up my side panel, and it drops my temps pretty damn good. but for everyday stuff I'm fine with this case, i kinda prefer quiet over temps/overclocks in the end.


I'd Imagine adding 2 140's or having 3 120's in the front would make a big difference. I also would imagine your P400 air intake should*n't* be and could*n't* be that much worse than the rather restricted intake on my Define C case.

On the intake I use 3 Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans, which can be considered static presure fans, +1 Thermalright TY-140 on the bottom intake. Rear simple 120 mm I got with a Gelid cooler I had used in a build and the 2 top exhaust are regular Spectre 140 fans.

With that, my True Spirit 140 cpu cooler keeps my 1600X quite cool with my mild 3.8GHz OC @ 1.325V. And more importantly: my R9 290 with an aftermarket air cooler has enough fresh air to breathe and enough exhaust to dump it's heat with.

EDIT: I overlooked 2 rather important bits :s


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> If you need to remove the side cover to OC, then you need to mod that case, or replace it.


i don't need to remove my side cover, but it does drop case ambient idle temps by 3-5c, it helps when trying to push the limits or attempting new overclocks as it gives me more of a thermal barrier.

Also removing the front pannel on my case gives it tons of air flow, if phanteks sold an air-flow front panel it'd do such a good job and they'd make a few extra bucks i'm sure.


----------



## miklkit

I'm looking to replace the 2-140 front fans and have decided to go led. The Bitfenix Spectre Pro fans are interesting but I know nothing about them. The 120 version works pretty well as a case fan.

There ya go! That front cover is the problem. Lose that thing and build a custom front grille. Maybe use that front cover as a frame after opening it up in the center. I had a case that looked like a juke box once with car speaker grills on the front with fans behind them.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> i don't need to remove my side cover, but it does drop case ambient idle temps by 3-5c, it helps when trying to push the limits or attempting new overclocks as it gives me more of a thermal barrier.
> 
> Also removing the front pannel on my case gives it tons of air flow, if phanteks sold an air-flow front panel it'd do such a good job and they'd make a few extra bucks i'm sure.


Ha, I made a slight mistake in my previous post - corrected it. But too be honest, I don't know the P400 that well, but from the looks of it, it should be way better than my case in front intake department.


----------



## KarathKasun

Looks like it just needs some speed controlled bGears blasters. Could easily push 100 CFM through that case with fans that arent terrible.


----------



## miklkit

Hehe. I was going to put 2 of these bad boys in the front of my case until I decided to wimp out and go led. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220056


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Hehe. I was going to put 2 of these bad boys in the front of my case until I decided to wimp out and go led. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220056


Go Delta or go home.









IMHO LED fans have always been pretty poor performers. The target market is worried more about visuals than performance, which is inverse of my priorities.


----------



## miklkit

I AM home.







I have had 2 of those fans for over 4 years now and it took over a year before they broke in and smoothed out. And they aren't very loud either.

Agreed about led fans. The ones that came with this case are only 1000 rpm models and are pretty useless. The TY143s on the Silver Arrow are the air movers. There don't appear to be any decent led fans.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> But would you want static pressure fans or air flow fans at the front? I'm gonna put 2 SP 140mm at front, 1 120mm AF in the rear and 1 140mm AF on the top, for now, maybe eventually get 2 AF 140mm at the top.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> If you install a fan on the top front spot you might want to consider moving the front fan on the D15 to the rear so the top fan can feed it more efficiently. I'm in kinda sorta the same boat you are in as I have 2 stock fans on the front and the fan that came with the motherboard in the top front spot.
> 
> 
> 
> the top fan bringing air in or pushing it out?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The "experts" love that case but all I see is an oven. It has a restricted intake and only a single low flow fan. The fans on the D15 are good for more than 90cfm while the case and its fans can only flow 30-50 cfm. The result is that the D15 is just recirculating the same old hot air and overheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for the price point it does relatively the same as the others, not much difference. I also got mine at a discount for like $55, compared to the normal $85 price. I can't really complain in the end, and at worst im losing out on 1c.
Click to expand...

A bit late sorry (was on a cruise, aka no intranets )

Static pressure fans are always better for what we use, that said i don't mean fans with static pressure in their title. Dont go corsair. They are below mediocre for their cost, for that price go gentle Typhoon.

By static pressure I mean fans that are tried and true rad fans.

The reason they are far better for what we do, is they flow large *volume* through pressure drops aka restrictions.

Stuff like filters, mesh, ect....

There is no use, imo for "airflow" fans outside of a free standing fan.

That said the sky's the limit to how much airflow you want, but the trade of is noise


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> A bit late sorry (was on a cruise, aka no intranets )
> 
> Static pressure fans are always better for what we use, that said i don't mean fans with static pressure in their title. Dont go corsair. They are below mediocre for their cost, for that price go gentle Typhoon.
> 
> By static pressure I mean fans that are tried and true rad fans.
> 
> The reason they are far better for what we do, is they flow large *volume* through pressure drops aka restrictions.
> 
> Stuff like filters, mesh, ect....
> 
> There is no use, imo for "airflow" fans outside of a free standing fan.
> 
> That said the sky's the limit to how much airflow you want, but the trade of is noise


awesome thanks.

I have one Nidec Servo GentleTyphoon 120mm Case Fan, and im pretty sure it's the loudest fan in my system, so that's why I'm gonna replace it lol.

Do you have any suggestions for quiet fans that are still decent? I was looking at the cooler master master pro fans, cuz their rgb works in my case







.


----------



## Mega Man

Gts are the best for noise, imo

What rpm fan did you have


----------



## miklkit

Yeah, GTs have the least irritating sound signature and great performance. That makes them the best 120 fans. If you don't like them................


----------



## weyburn

4pin PWM fan, 900-2150RPM


----------



## Mega Man

Yea, not much i can really reccomend. I recommend gts.


----------



## weyburn

What about the Noctua SSO2 Bearing Fan Retail Cooling NF-A14 iPPC-3000 PWM?

https://www.amazon.com/Bearing-Cooling-NF-A14-iPPC-3000-PWM/dp/B00KFCRF1A/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1505146065&sr=8-2&keywords=nfa14

or Noctua SSO Bearing Fan Retail Cooling NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM

https://www.amazon.com/Bearing-Cooling-NF-P14s-redux-1500-PWM/dp/B00KF7O58G/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1505146582&sr=1-1&keywords=NF-P14s+redux-1500+PWM

or any suggestions of any noctuas non-brown fans to buy?

I'm struggling to understand the performance benefits of premium fans over the LED fans I was gonna go for, but I actually really like the noctua fans on my CPU cooler and found them to have minimal noise, so if I was gonna go for anything I'd go for noctua fans, but I really don't think I can handle the brown town look and feel.


----------



## miklkit

Hehe. Go here. http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks

Scroll down to the 140 fans and click on the 2nd list, then scroll down to the "pull" section.

The 1500 rpm version has noise levels similar to your GT.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> Hehe. Go here. http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks
> 
> Scroll down to the 140 fans and click on the 2nd list, then scroll down to the "pull" section.
> 
> The 1500 rpm version has noise levels similar to your GT.


i'm gonna double check to see if it's actually my GT's causing the noise. but if I'm right it's the fact that they're a little whinny for my taste, where the noctuas when they make noise are a little deeper and easier to deal with.


----------



## miklkit

Where is your GT? If it is in the rear of the case as an exhaust, then it is likely to be much noisier than if it is used as an intake in the front of the case.

This has been my experience with several different fans and is one reason I cut out the rear fan area and just use intake fans only.


----------



## weyburn

it's my top front intake fan. and the front of my case is the only thing that's not kinda hidden behind anything so most noise comes out of there.


----------



## Hequaqua

Long time no see guy's.









How is everyone's rig running?

I haven't been really pressing mine.....been mining for the past month. In fact, since mining doesn't really use the CPU...I normally set it to like 2.8ghz with a really low voltage(maybe like 1.100v or so).

Anyone used the newest Prime95 yet?

I read where it has some optimizations in there for Ryzen.

As for the comments on the fans....I can say without a doubt, the Gentle Typhoons are the best I've ever owned/used. They are quiet too, at least in my rig. I can barely hear them at full with nothing else running. I believe I have the high speed ones(2200rpm). I had a gift card from Newegg, so I ordered a Bitfinex 140 Pro(PWM), just to test out and see.The specs look pretty decent on them. I'm not sure where I will mount it. I have two Yate-Loons 140 in the front, I may put one in there and see, or I may mount it at the back as an exhaust. I really bought it because it's white...lol


----------



## Mega Man

Specs are worthless, without a pq chat


----------



## Hequaqua

Specs are well....specs....lol

I wouldn't say they are worthless though.

We all know they are misrepresented in a lot of products, especially fans though.


----------



## Mega Man

No, worthless. Is the cfm freestanding or with restriction, is it static pressure freestanding or with a restriction. And to both how much?

Also from 100% restriction to 0% is *Not* a linear correspondence.


----------



## Hequaqua

Is there a site where there is a P-Q Chart for every fan available?

I'll save some time, but just agreeing with you though.

As I though:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Specs are well....specs....lol
> 
> I wouldn't say they are worthless though.
> 
> *We all know they are misrepresented in a lot of products, especially fans though*.


----------



## Mega Man

No, that's the problem. We can't make informed decisions, without the proper info.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No, that's the problem. We can't make informed decisions, without the proper info.


I agree with that, no doubt.


----------



## weyburn

Yea the noise is defenitly from the GT's. Maybe I got a faulty product, when I unplugged the GT fan was looking like it was wobbling, which could explain the extra noise. Also, I unplugged it from my rig and as far as I can tell it didn't make my rig any hotter than before, or a noticeable difference. The only fans I got running now are my two stock case fans at the front, and 2 ****ty rgb fans at top which i'm pretty sure do nothing, and one exhaust ****ty rgb fan in the back.


----------



## kzone75




----------



## weyburn

that's a good review.

nice to see that ryzen is pretty competitive, even at 9% difference, and even when saying "9%" it was mostly competitive except for a few bad games. honestly really worth the money, since i'll take less than 10% hit while gaining better productivity and saving $150+.


----------



## weyburn

finally my motherboard has a bios that lets me me manually overclock my CPU. Before best I could do was like 3.95 at 1.38v, now I've run 1 hour of prime 95 small and gotten my cpu at 3.9 @ 1.262v. running a stress on stock settings it maxed a 70c temp, and running this clock it maxed at 74 and is staying aorund 72 mostly.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







although i'm a little confused, for some reason my idle temp stuck at 39, but I still gotta investigate further.


----------



## MishelLngelo

That's super low Voltage you got there so you must have a very, very nice specimen of CPU !!!
I can't even think of doing 3.9 at less than 1.35v with exact same setup. At 4025MHz it frequently shoots up over 1.4v with 1.417 at extreme loads.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> That's super low Voltage you got there so you must have a very, very nice specimen of CPU !!!
> I can't even think of doing 3.9 at less than 1.35v with exact same setup. At 4025MHz it frequently shoots up over 1.4v with 1.417 at extreme loads.


interesting that you can do 4.025 at 1.417, but not do 3.9 under 1.35, i still need to work on a stable 4.0 overclock, on my old MOBO I couldn't do it, but with this one I'll be able to do it easily.

honestly bios 0812 was the only bios that let me do manual overclocks, but it absolutely ruined my RAM compatibility. Currently testing my 3.95 OC, and I think I'll be able to do about 1.31v at 3.95, but my ram stability is pretty bad, so I can only get it to 1.319v right now (confirming the 1.319 as we speak). I'm hoping I'll be able to get 4.0 at around 1.37v, then it'l give me some headroom to get to 4.1.


----------



## weyburn

I've yet to completely test all my results, but after some quick stability tests (although I'm confident within +/- a voltage step) to test out the waters my clocks are looking something like this:
3.90 @ 1.2620v
3.95 @ 1.3125v
4.00 @ 1.3625v
4.05 @ unknown
4.10 @ 1.4810v


----------



## weyburn

I got a question about temperatures. Essentially the hardest my computer runs is when gaming.

When I game my cpu at 4.0, lets say it maxes around 55c, would it make any difference in performance/longevity if I drop my OC to 3.9 and keeping it under 45c instead? or is there no difference at all?

also to put into perspective, running stress tests at 4.0 my cpu hits 77c, while at 3.9 doesn't go above 70.

Just trying to figure out which clocks to use, cuz personally I love knowing I'm running at 4.0, but realistically i don't think I'll see any noticeable performance loss if I run at 3.9. So idk if running at 4.0 would be "stupid" or what.


----------



## Mega Man

Hang on










The answer is 12.5


----------



## weyburn

lol wut


----------



## Mega Man

No one knows, new platform

Your below max temps

Anthony elder ous a guess, aka looking at my crystal call


----------



## weyburn

sweet thanks, just making sure. didn't know if it was something similar cross platforms, or if other platforms saw better benefits by reducing daily temps or not.


----------



## nolive721

hello

had a bad experience with ASUS Prime mobo and 1600 chip, made me realize that it might have been an overkill combo for this new rig I am building that will be mostly dedicated to gaming.

I have a triple 1080p monitor set-up and I game as much as possible on the 3 screen as 5760x1080 resolution

My graphic card was a RX480, was struggling to push close to 60fps at max settings in AAA titles so I decided to move to a GTX1070 or even 1080 shortly since I just sold the AMD card at more than what I bought it for.

My question is mainly about the CPU, I am considering now to downgrade to a 1400 4cores instead of the 1600, together with a more maintsream B350 mobo

so my Options right now considering

1) 1400 and B350 with GTX 1080 (more CPU bottleneck but I hear its not that much when you go up in resolution like with my set-up)

2) 1600 and B350 with GTX 1070 (more GPU bottleneck but I wont be running 4k)

what do you guys would advise for that matter?


----------



## SuperZan

For your purposes, i would look at the option that nets the GTX 1080, as you're trying to push quite a few pixels. You'll still be largely GPU-bound so I wouldn't worry overmuch about CPU bottlenecks. A 1400 would suit you just fine for gaming, and a 1400 will take longer to reach unsafe power consumption on a B350 relative to a 1600, leaving you some room to OC.


----------



## Scotty99

Dude there is only a 40 dollar difference between 1400 and 1600, keep your chip...

As for your board what issues are you having?


----------



## nolive721

its not only the mobo, thats the chip as well

all issues, and fixes I tried, explained on this thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/4410#post_26344171


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Hang on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is 12.5


Keep drinking the koolaide dude


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> its not only the mobo, thats the chip as well
> 
> all issues, and fixes I tried, explained on this thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1626011/my-experience-with-the-asus-prime-x370-pro/4410#post_26344171


Try ryzen master, not kidding. It achieves a better overclock than 99% of people on here can do manually.


----------



## nolive721

appreciate but at least for this mobo and chip,its too late.they are on their way back to Amazon. the main issue was with the fact I had to disable SMT to reach already an already average OC, that only defeats me keeping this 1600 chip and I am not sure what Ryzen Master would have done for me.

I strongly believe the chip was faulty and/or the mobo had issues


----------



## Scotty99

Well whatever you do dont drop down to a 1400, with intels mainstream going to 6c12t the 1600 makes even more sense for the small premium it asks for.


----------



## nolive721

again I hear you but also happy to give the 1400 a try. my logic being AMD will support the AM4 platform until 2020 so I still can upgrade CPU with Ryzen 2 say in 2 yrs time when more cores/thread are used in games

as per Intel, I enjoyed my G3258 OCed to 4.8ghz on air with a Z97N board and its not going anywhere, my daughter is getting it for her entry at school

with regards to coming I5s from them, its seems still bit vague from what I am aware of so I will stick to AMD this time around, at least with CPU/mobo


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> appreciate but at least for this mobo and chip,its too late.they are on their way back to Amazon. the main issue was with the fact I had to disable SMT to reach already an already average OC, that only defeats me keeping this 1600 chip and I am not sure what Ryzen Master would have done for me.
> 
> I strongly believe the chip was faulty and/or the mobo had issues


Ya know, you can buy a 1600X on Sliiconlottery.com right now that guarantees 3.9 @ 1.4 / LLC3 for $199....on the crosshair VI. That's a pretty smart buy....just sayin. I bought my most recent 1600X there on sale for $199, and they guaranteed 4.0 @ 1.425v LLC3 on the C6....which I took for gospel for a few weeks, until I tried to lower the voltage.....it'll actually do 4.0 @ 1.275v stable. Not to say that all of the Ryzen CPUs from there will perform the same, I just don't think they scrutinize their overclocks nearly as much on the AMD CPUs as they do the Intel CPUs....for obvious reasons.

I've had now, 4 different Ryzen processors through my C6, (2 from silicon lottery) and haven't seen one yet I couldn't hit at least 4.0 on. A lot of the people I see struggling on other forums / facebook groups are on the B350 chipset and / or just lack the basic skillset / knowledge to overclock properly.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Ya know, you can buy a 1600X on Sliiconlottery.com right now that guarantees 3.9 @ 1.4 / LLC3 for $199....on the crosshair VI. That's a pretty smart buy....just sayin. I bought my most recent 1600X there on sale for $199, and they guaranteed 4.0 @ 1.425v LLC3 on the C6....which I took for gospel for a few weeks, until I tried to lower the voltage.....it'll actually do 4.0 @ 1.275v stable. Not to say that all of the Ryzen CPUs from there will perform the same, I just don't think they scrutinize their overclocks nearly as much on the AMD CPUs as they do the Intel CPUs....for obvious reasons.
> 
> I've had now, 4 different Ryzen processors through my C6, (2 from silicon lottery) and haven't seen one yet I couldn't hit at least 4.0 on. A lot of the people I see struggling on other forums / facebook groups are on the B350 chipset and / or just lack the basic skillset / knowledge to overclock properly.


4 GHz at 1.275 is quite impressive to say the least. What RAM speeds can you run at that clock?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 4 GHz at 1.275 is quite impressive to say the least. What RAM speeds can you run at that clock?


I'm running 2933 at the moment. I travel a lot for work, so i haven't had time to work on it to get it back up to 3200 14 where it belongs. It'll start and run there, but I always end up getting an error using MemTest64 @ around 300 - 330% coverage, so I backed it off. No more issues. That was always at 1.35v, though. I'm sure if I played with the SOC voltage settings and / or the memory voltage, I could get it stable. Just need to find the time to play with it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm running 2933 at the moment. I travel a lot for work, so i haven't had time to work on it to get it back up to 3200 14 where it belongs. It'll start and run there, but I always end up getting an error using MemTest64 @ around 300 - 330% coverage, so I backed it off. No more issues. That was always at 1.35v, though. I'm sure if I played with the SOC voltage settings and / or the memory voltage, I could get it stable. Just need to find the time to play with it.


Sweet.

I saw that silicon lottery has another 1600X that can do 4 GHz.. I am very tempting to order it but i am actually quite pleased wit my CPU at the moment.

It can do 3.875 GHz with 3466 MHz CL 14 or CL 15, currently i am at CL15 but when i tweak it some more i am sure i can get it to work at CL14. Maybe bump the CPU clock a bit too.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> I saw that silicon lottery has another 1600X that can do 4 GHz.. I am very tempting to order it but i am actually quite pleased wit my CPU at the moment.
> 
> It can do 3.875 GHz with 3466 MHz CL 14 or CL 15, currently i am at CL15 but when i tweak it some more i am sure i can get it to work at CL14. Maybe bump the CPU clock a bit too.


Yeah, I have it set to run at 3500ish and 4.198 for benchmarking....and it does pretty well, but, honestly, the gains after 3000 on the memory are so minimal, it's not really that big a deal. Mostly within a reasonable margin of error, BUT.....it never peaks as high with the lower memory clocks vs the higher memory clocks. So, I suppose it's doing something. This on CPU benchmarks....obviously, there's a world of difference on memory benches.


----------



## MishelLngelo

So how would you rate this for 24/7 ?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> So how would you rate this for 24/7 ?


Not bad. Nice timings.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Surprised hell out of me as it's so much maligned Kingston HyperX KHX3000C15D4/8GX, now I'm sorry I didn't wait few days to get 3200MHz version that was out of stock. Those timings were available since 0805 BIOS but wasn't as stable. BIOS 0902 now let's me run it at 1.35v instead 1.4v before it.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> appreciate but at least for this mobo and chip,its too late.they are on their way back to Amazon. the main issue was with the fact I had to disable SMT to reach already an already average OC, that only defeats me keeping this 1600 chip and I am not sure what Ryzen Master would have done for me.
> 
> I strongly believe the chip was faulty and/or the mobo had issues


I'd go with the fact that the chip was probably faulty. I've gone through 3 mobos, one that was a b350, and I gotta say that Asus prime mobo was by far the best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm running 2933 at the moment. I travel a lot for work, so i haven't had time to work on it to get it back up to 3200 14 where it belongs. It'll start and run there, but I always end up getting an error using MemTest64 @ around 300 - 330% coverage, so I backed it off. No more issues. That was always at 1.35v, though. I'm sure if I played with the SOC voltage settings and / or the memory voltage, I could get it stable. Just need to find the time to play with it.


what's the highest clock you can get with that chip?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> I'd go with the fact that the chip was probably faulty. I've gone through 3 mobos, one that was a b350, and I gotta say that Asus prime mobo was by far the best.
> what's the highest clock you can get with that chip?


I've had it running 4.22, but only benchmark stable. The voltage curve gets really steep after 4.19.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> again I hear you but also happy to give the 1400 a try. my logic being AMD will support the AM4 platform until 2020 so I still can upgrade CPU with Ryzen 2 say in 2 yrs time when more cores/thread are used in games
> 
> as per Intel, I enjoyed my G3258 OCed to 4.8ghz on air with a Z97N board and its not going anywhere, my daughter is getting it for her entry at school
> 
> with regards to coming I5s from them, its seems still bit vague from what I am aware of so I will stick to AMD this time around, at least with CPU/mobo


Honestly, if you want to go cheap on CPU/MB side of things, R5 1400 and any B350 board will work. Do not expect 4ghz though, the R5 1400 tends to settle at ~3.8 ghz. I dont have much data on newer silicon, but the older ones were definitely not the best clockers.

Honestly, nobody should be expecting 4ghz on any chip other than the 1600x/1800x if you do significant stability testing. Pretty sure that most other chips were landing at 3.8 or 3.9.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've had it running 4.22, but only benchmark stable. The voltage curve gets really steep after 4.19.


damn impressive, and yeah i've felt that curve which sucks.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Honestly, if you want to go cheap on CPU/MB side of things, R5 1400 and any B350 board will work. Do not expect 4ghz though, the R5 1400 tends to settle at ~3.8 ghz. I dont have much data on newer silicon, but the older ones were definitely not the best clockers.
> 
> Honestly, nobody should be expecting 4ghz on any chip other than the 1600x/1800x if you do significant stability testing. Pretty sure that most other chips were landing at 3.8 or 3.9.


I would be happy with getting a stable gaming experience with the 1400 at 3.8ghz and reasonable voltages together with keeping benefit of the SMT feature

I am ordering an ASROCK board tonight together with a 1400.

even if the prices here in Japan where I live are not comparable to yours in the US, this is not a cost driven decision but rather a need for 6cores/12threads or not

I should have also mentioned that I have been a big user of SPEEDFAN on my Intel rig to manage cooling with CPU&GPU temps sources simultaneously, something the ASUS PRIME could not achieve where I read that the PRO4 I am buying can

It seems RAM compatibility is better than ASUS equivalent so if I can run my Corsair LPX at their rated 3200Mhz, its another win (the ASUS was pushing stable max 3066Mhz)

I also decided to order a GALAX 1070 EXOC and give it a try, if that doesnt push the targeted fps, I will return it and upgrade to a 1080

anyway, will certainly provide feedback on this thread and ask for advice if I spot something wrong


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> I would be happy with getting a stable gaming experience with the 1400 at 3.8ghz and reasonable voltages together with keeping benefit of the SMT feature
> 
> I am ordering an ASROCK board tonight together with a 1400.
> 
> even if the prices here in Japan where I live are not comparable to yours in the US, this is not a cost driven decision but rather a need for 6cores/12threads or not
> 
> I should have also mentioned that I have been a big user of SPEEDFAN on my Intel rig to manage cooling with CPU&GPU temps sources simultaneously, something the ASUS PRIME could not achieve where I read that the PRO4 I am buying can
> 
> It seems RAM compatibility is better than ASUS equivalent so if I can run my Corsair LPX at their rated 3200Mhz, its another win (the ASUS was pushing stable max 3066Mhz)
> 
> I also decided to order a GALAX 1070 EXOC and give it a try, if that doesnt push the targeted fps, I will return it and upgrade to a 1080
> 
> anyway, will certainly provide feedback on this thread and ask for advice if I spot something wrong


I'd love to hear how it works out for you.

Personally I've gone through 3 different motherboards, and my first two motherboards I've had a bunch of issues, mostly with sleep, restarting, and long boot times. With the prime board you ditched, I'm having 0 sleep/restart issues, and boot times are lightning fast. But obviously not everyone gets the same experience, so it's unlucky for you.

plus the most recent bios has been amazing for everyone, allowed us to get lower clocks or more stable clocks.


----------



## nolive721

I certainly will because I dont read much comments from 1400 owners on this thread recently so maybe this chip is not that popular with OCing?

again my decision was more driven by what I actually want to do with this rig but yes bitter experience with the mobo&chip combination didnt help to trust ASUS for achieving that despite you guys on the PRIME PRO thread working out issues and becoming more happy with this board.
Never say never, I might be coming back if things go really bad with the PRO4


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> I certainly will because I dont read much comments from 1400 owners on this thread recently so maybe this chip is not that popular with OCing?
> 
> again my decision was more driven by what I actually want to do with this rig but yes bitter experience with the mobo&chip combination didnt help to trust ASUS for achieving that despite you guys on the PRIME PRO thread working out issues and becoming more happy with this board.
> Never say never, I might be coming back if things go really bad with the PRO4


Its just not popular because its very close to the cost of the 1600. I went with the 1400 because my budget was extremely tight.

Mine got the short end of the stick on clocks though. ~1.32v for 3.7ghz. Performance is not bad, but the Zen architecture is a bit more sensitive to the type of code you are running on it compared to current Intel chips. Overall it is very close to a 4770k that has a small OC (4.3-4.4).

The setup in my signature can run DDR4 3333 with lots of coaxing and drama, but I have RAM that is known not to hit 3000+ reliably. But I knew that going into the build. I just got the cheapest 2133 kit that had Ryzen specific timings in the SPD. Cant say that Im disappointed with 2933 with a 2133 kit.


----------



## nolive721

makes sense if only mid to high end cpu enthusiasts are here. I was just thinking maybe gamers on a budget would be sharing their experience with hefty OCed 1400 chip on this thread but again I have been wrong looking more carefully at the owners list on the front page, you are right.

Will set up m rig tonight after work and do some OCing over the week-end hopefully if family time permits, will share back next week and put my name and settings on that list if all goes well


----------



## Horsemama1956

Love my 1400. It was $100 cheaper than the 1600, and I just don't care to spend the money of hardware at this point in my life. Running it at 3.8Ghz 1.3 vcore, does 3.6 stock. I replaced the stock cooler with a cheapo Deepcool GAMMAXX 300 and temps are in the 40-50s depending on the game. I don't benchmark or anything.

I feel like most people who aren't putting money into their setups(most pc gamers are using mid to lower end setups) they generally stay away from these threads because it's mostly about tinkering. Personally I don't care about that any more, just want to play games when I come on the computer, not have to screw around with settings to get 50Mhz.


----------



## MishelLngelo

That's what X models are for if you don't care about tinkering.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> That's what X models are for if you don't care about tinkering.


lol, what?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> lol, what?


You know ? X like in 1600x vs. 1600 ? Which one you have to OC to be almost same as other ?


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> You know ? X like in 1600x vs. 1600 ? Which one you have to OC to be almost same as other ?


idk why people think x models are for people who don't want to OC. Sure they come clocked higher out of the box, but they can also overclock way higher than non-x models lol.

Honestly, if you don't care about tinkering, i'd save the how ever amount of money you would spend on upgrading to an X model, slap on that stock cooler, and set a 3.8 or 3.75 overclock and call it a day and never worry about it again. Getting 3.8 isn't hard unless you're super unlucky, and won't take much voltage boost.

I'm pretty sure overclocking a 1600 to 3.75 will be better than a stock 1600x, and you don't have to pay extra money for a 3rd party cooler.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> idk why people think x models are for people who don't want to OC. Sure they come clocked higher out of the box, but they can also overclock way higher than non-x models lol.
> 
> Honestly, if you don't care about tinkering, i'd save the how ever amount of money you would spend on upgrading to an X model, slap on that stock cooler, and set a 3.8 or 3.75 overclock and call it a day and never worry about it again. Getting 3.8 isn't hard unless you're super unlucky, and won't take much voltage boost.


Not talking about me, I already have 1600x on Asus Prime x370 pro running at 4025MHz and bought it specially because of potentially better OC than non X.


----------



## nolive721

rig set, post and all that without a glitch!

BIOS is quite outdated so RAM stuck at std DDR4 2133Mhz but I already OCed the CPU to 3.6ghz just touching the multiplier with Core voltage stock (SV12) at just 1.22V

Max temp under AIDA extreme stress test are at 49degC, with the stock cooler

and SPEEDFAN reckon my GPU now as expected

starting to love Ryzen again......2AM over here time to go to bed though, more testing tomorrow after BIOS update


----------



## nolive721

Achieved this morning 3.85ghz at vcore 1.31875V in the BIOS. shows around 1.28V in HWINFO as SV12 voltage reading, load temps under 60degC!

RAM pushing already 3066Mhz just by setting xmp profile


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> Achieved this morning 3.85ghz at vcore 1.31875V in the BIOS. shows around 1.28V in HWINFO as SV12 voltage reading, load temps under 60degC!
> 
> RAM pushing already 3066Mhz just by setting xmp profile


what cooler do you have on that?


----------



## nolive721

the stock spire one which is certainly limiting the OC further headroom to happen further but again, I can live with what I have achieved already


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> the stock spire one which is certainly limiting the OC further headroom to happen further but again, I can live with what I have achieved already


ahh nice, i'm thinking about making my GF her own PC, and was looking heavily at the 1400 since I still have an x370 mobo and a hyper 212 evo that i'm not using, but i'll still need to save up a bit more before committing.


----------



## nolive721

no worries. I had some intense gaming sessions last night and in CRYSIS 3, CPU temps reached 62degC.I can still live with that but I will work out maybe a better fan control optimization later, still learning my Asrock mobo feature.

from that perspective, the PRIME PRO BIOS was better (PWMvsDC, graphic profiles)


----------



## PontiacGTX

Just wondering is there any owner who have both an i5 and a Ryzen 5 ?


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Any word on the multiplier bug? From anyone? Asus released a new BIOS for my motherboard but still no fix for my multiplier issue. Chew, you out there? Either on your YouTube channel or in one of your post you mentioned sending in a rig/cpu to Asus that had the multi bug a while back, have you heard anything back yet? I have tried all the methods you mentioned but I am using a different board with different BIOS I think. I have not seen any other members with the same motherboard... I have contact Asus support several times and they were helpful with all my RAM questions but forwarded me to the ROG forum in regards to the multi bug. No answers there.









The new BIOS(902) has allowed me to use DOCP profiles without memory training (no Mega Man RAM tweaks needed anymore) and also tighten the timings without issue, so that is a improvement. 3200mhz stable for my RAM kit is still elusive. Beginning to think my RAM kit will only do 2993mhz stable.

The good news is with Ryzen Master I have been able to overclock very well and post some good benches on HWBot(same username as here). I have been able to bench up to
[email protected](idle)







1.475v(load) and [email protected](Idle)1.45v(load) without issue. Temperatures under 80c on Tctl/Tdie during full load. This is HWinfo64 reporting, no physical temps. Most likely I have degraded my chip to some degree and only the future will tell, as of now it runs and benches/games the same(so far)... Daily I run [email protected] and never see temps above 50c on the motherboard or CPU during normal use, gaming mostly (BF1, Wildlands, The Division, GTAV etc)

EDIT, devil emoji not working


----------



## Delphi

So lets see what you guys think.

My motherboard vdroops like crazy.

This is on p95 small fft. I double checked my voltage with a multimeter on the back of the socket and it is bang on with the top voltage.


----------



## Seahawkshunt

It is not vdroop, according to Mumak (HWinfo64)
"CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) value is the voltage measured by Voltage Regulator, which is supplied to the CPU (as VRM output). This voltage is then reported to CPU and evaluated using telemetry functions.
Vcore or VDDCR CPU is measurement of the same voltage rail, but by the mainboard logic (ITE chip).
I believe the SVI2 TFN values should be more accurate.
The difference between those values can be due to different measurement methods used and their impact on the readout."

EDIT: My VDDCR CPU also runs higher than SVI2 TFN +0.500v-0.750v at full load only. Otherwise they match perfect(idle)


----------



## hurricane28

Some of my best Firestrike scores:

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13726312/fs/13726243/fs/13122753/fs/13089489


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Some of my best Firestrike scores:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13726312/fs/13726243/fs/13122753/fs/13089489


This is the only thing I have that's equivalent. The 5820k here was burning down the house at 4.8. Suicide run with the windows open in winter and 1630ish on the GPU. lol

Have to say....I've been pretty impressed with the 6 core Ryzens. They're definitely the sweet spot for that architecture.

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/6557355


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> This is the only thing I have that's equivalent. The 5820k here was burning down the house at 4.8. Suicide run with the windows open in winter and 1630ish on the GPU. lol
> 
> Have to say....I've been pretty impressed with the 6 core Ryzens. They're definitely the sweet spot for that architecture.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/6557355


lol, my best score with my 970 was with open windows too and an additional fan blowing on the memory








I'm not that crazy anymore and instead i keep being impressed by this little ryzen that could.

That score i posted was my daily clock and game setting for the GPU, it still rocks although i would like some more performance for my 144 Hz monitor but i am not willing to pay at least € 800 for that.

Its a shame that these ryzen CPU's don't clock higher, hopefully they fix this with next release. I tried to run 4 GHz but its nearly impossible and i am not comfortable running my chip at 1.4+ vcore. Its not the temps that hold me back but the fear of burning this chip is as i don't have that much money to buy new one. Perhaps my RAM clock of 3466 MHz has something to do with it but i am not sure yet what gives me the best performance, the setting i am running now or lower the RAM clock and get higher CPU clock instead.


----------



## Delphi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> It is not vdroop, according to Mumak (HWinfo64)
> "CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) value is the voltage measured by Voltage Regulator, which is supplied to the CPU (as VRM output). This voltage is then reported to CPU and evaluated using telemetry functions.
> Vcore or VDDCR CPU is measurement of the same voltage rail, but by the mainboard logic (ITE chip).
> I believe the SVI2 TFN values should be more accurate.
> The difference between those values can be due to different measurement methods used and their impact on the readout."
> 
> EDIT: My VDDCR CPU also runs higher than SVI2 TFN +0.500v-0.750v at full load only. Otherwise they match perfect(idle)


Thanks,

Makes me feel better because even though I checked it with a DMM I still was slightly worried.


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Some of my best Firestrike scores:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13726312/fs/13726243/fs/13122753/fs/13089489


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> This is the only thing I have that's equivalent. The 5820k here was burning down the house at 4.8. Suicide run with the windows open in winter and 1630ish on the GPU. lol
> 
> Have to say....I've been pretty impressed with the 6 core Ryzens. They're definitely the sweet spot for that architecture.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/6557355


Trying to break 20k in physics, so close...Need faster RAM at tighter timings or MOAR volts to break 20k in physics I think. I have been able to increase my physics score a lot by increasing RAM frequency or tightening of the timings along with clock speed. Also Windows 10 is giving better physics scores for all 3Dmark benches on my rig...
https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13653983/fs/13653935/fs/13632569/fs/13632514#

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delphi*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Makes me feel better because even though I checked it with a DMM I still was slightly worried.


Yeah still waiting for AMD to post all the specs for Ryzen chips, max voltages and temperatures and their impact.
(official not hearsay)


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> Trying to break 20k in physics, so close...Need faster RAM at tighter timings or MOAR volts to break 20k in physics I think. I have been able to increase my physics score a lot by increasing RAM frequency or tightening of the timings along with clock speed. Also Windows 10 is giving better physics scores for all 3Dmark benches on my rig...
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13653983/fs/13653935/fs/13632569/fs/13632514#
> Yeah still waiting for AMD to post all the specs for Ryzen chips, max voltages and temperatures and their impact.
> (official not hearsay)


I think my best so far is 19581 physics. I'm waiting for winter to make a hard push.


----------



## PontiacGTX

then any of Ryzen 5 owners have an i5?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> then any of Ryzen 5 owners have an i5?


What's the question, exactly? It can probably be answered pretty easy, without needing to actually own an i5......


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> then any of Ryzen 5 owners have an i5?


Does a 2nd gen mobile i5 count?









I've never bothered to invest in a high-end intel system as I've never really seen it to be worth the money, as a result all the systems in the house use AMD CPUs that have been handed down from every time I've felt the need to upgrade...


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> then any of Ryzen 5 owners have an i5?


What i5?

I had an i5-2500k @ 4.5ghz, R5 1400 @ ~3.8ghz was quite a step up because moar threads.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> then any of Ryzen 5 owners have an i5?


Before my 1600X I had a i5 3570K, but I don't have it anymore.

Even clocked (daily use OC) 500 MHz lower, my 1600X is a sweet upgrade over the old Ivy i5.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Does a 2nd gen mobile i5 count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never bothered to invest in a high-end intel system as I've never really seen it to be worth the money, as a result all the systems in the house use AMD CPUs that have been handed down from every time I've felt the need to upgrade...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> What i5?
> 
> I had an i5-2500k @ 4.5ghz, R5 1400 @ ~3.8ghz was quite a step up because moar threads.


6600k or 7600k


----------



## MishelLngelo

Let me put it this way, my friend has i7 7600K on a hero MB and can't catch my Ryzen 1600x @4GHz in benchmarks even running it at 5GHz but by just working on it you couldn't see any difference. So I gues that i7 7600K, properly OCed is for all practical purposes on egal with properly OCd Ryzen 5 1600(x). i5 has no business competing in this segment even with very slightly higher single core/thread applications except in some games.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Let me put it this way, my friend has i7 7600K on a hero MB and can't catch my Ryzen 1600x @4GHz in benchmarks even running it at 5GHz but by just working on it you couldn't see any difference. So I gues that i7 7600K, properly OCed is for all practical purposes on egal with properly OCd Ryzen 5 1600(x). i5 has no business competing in this segment even with very slightly higher single core/thread applications except in some games.


In single threaded benchmarks, he'd own the Ryzen.

That's where the Intel processors are going to still shine over Ryzen. Lightly threaded applications and games. Anything heavily threaded, Core for Core, Ryzen will hang right with Intel, but they're still falling short of the mark. My 1600X performs brilliantly, and is still only just as good as a 5930k from what...2 years ago?

This is why I asked, if he had a specific question.....because there are about a million different ways to answer. My first thought would be, *** would you compare in i5 to a Ryzen 5 anyway? They're completely different. Even the cheap Ryzen 5's are more like i7s, than i5s.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> In single threaded benchmarks, he'd own the Ryzen.
> 
> That's where the Intel processors are going to still shine over Ryzen. Lightly threaded applications and games. Anything heavily threaded, Core for Core, Ryzen will hang right with Intel, but they're still falling short of the mark. My 1600X performs brilliantly, and is still only just as good as a 5930k from what...2 years ago?
> 
> This is why I asked, if he had a specific question.....because there are about a million different ways to answer. My first thought would be, *** would you compare in i5 to a Ryzen 5 anyway? They're completely different. Even the cheap Ryzen 5's are more like i7s, than i5s.


That's a funny thing I noticed long time ago. Intel processors don't seem to have large single thread advantage in benchmarks but perform in applications better than benchmarks would suggest.


----------



## Mega Man

Yea ... no


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> That's a funny thing I noticed long time ago. Intel processors don't seem to have large single thread advantage in benchmarks but perform in applications better than benchmarks would suggest.


Not sure which benchmarks you're looking at, but the Intel CPUs have a pretty sizeable advantage in IPC....especially pushing the clocks they can push.


----------



## Mega Man

In a blind test, on 90% of programs and games i bet there is no way you could tell any difference, all else the same


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> In a blind test, on 90% of programs and games i bet there is no way you could tell any difference, all else the same


lol, I still play a lot of games that are really reliant on CPU, and are lightly threaded. The Ryzen bottlenecks the crap out of my 1080 in those games, when playing at 1080p. I swapped out my 3 x 1080p monitors for a single 4k (and a single 1080p for my monitoring software), and now there's no difference, because now I'm GPU limited.

A lot will depend on what you're playing, what resolution you're playing at, etc, etc, etc.....but to issue a blanket statement like that is just straight foolish.


----------



## Mega Man

No, it isnt. Your test was not blind.

And most programs dont use 50% of a single thread.

Beyond that i would be amazed if you could correctly guess the intel but i bet it would be on the statistical probability of 50% because you would have to guess. You could not know which is intel, or ryzen nor fps numbers.

A blind test

I would be willing to bet you would be wrong more often then right


----------



## Delphi

FWIW It is slightly faster than my old Haswell clock for clock in single threaded. My own experience though.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> then any of Ryzen 5 owners have an i5?


Gonna go to Egypt next week and i saw online they have a lot of pc stores now. I plan to build a Ryzen system with either a 1600 or 1700. Keep one 290 with my Sandy and the other with Ryzen. I'll be able to somewhat compare the two. Internet where im located sucks so no multiplayer stuff.







I know in W3 my Sandy gets used up at 1440. We'll see.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> No, it isnt. Your test was not blind.
> 
> And most programs dont use 50% of a single thread.
> 
> Beyond that i would be amazed if you could correctly guess the intel but i bet it would be on the statistical probability of 50% because you would have to guess. You could not know which is intel, or ryzen nor fps numbers.
> 
> A blind test
> 
> I would be willing to bet you would be wrong more often then right


Again, you're making an assumption saying "most" programs. Man....most games are still pretty lightly threaded, hitting 2 or 3 at max. Even in 4k, they're pegging my CPU up to 50 and 60%. When I was using the 1080 monitors, I was watching the CPU hit 100% very often, and that's with a 1080 running stock boost. In a cool room and under water, so it's boosting to almost 2100, but still.

I'm not one that goes into anything blind. I have monitoring software running 100% of the time my machine is running to track voltages and clocks. I track ambient temps, coolant temps after blocks and before rad, coolant temps after rad and flow rate. I monitor everything to ensure my machine maintains the highest level of performance.

A buddy is reviewing the 8700k right now....I'll be owning one. Hell, the IPC on a moderately clocked 6700k leaves the Ryzen left wanting. Anything running on multiple threads, though, the 1600X just ruins it, and rightfully so, it has 2 more cores and 4 more threads.

We're still a year or two away from game devs making a real dent in the DX11 catastrophe. When they do, the Ryzen processors are going to shine. Ryzen2 even more so.

Here's to hoping for some higher clocks and some improvements in IPC, over the existing.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Ryzen + is coming !!!
https://www.techpowerup.com/237371/amds-pinnacle-ridge-zen-12-nm-cpus-to-launch-on-february-2018


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Again, you're making an assumption saying "most" programs. Man....most games are still pretty lightly threaded, hitting 2 or 3 at max. Even in 4k, they're pegging my CPU up to 50 and 60%. When I was using the 1080 monitors, I was watching the CPU hit 100% very often, and that's with a 1080 running stock boost. In a cool room and under water, so it's boosting to almost 2100, but still.
> 
> I'm not one that goes into anything blind. I have monitoring software running 100% of the time my machine is running to track voltages and clocks. I track ambient temps, coolant temps after blocks and before rad, coolant temps after rad and flow rate. I monitor everything to ensure my machine maintains the highest level of performance.
> 
> A buddy is reviewing the 8700k right now....I'll be owning one. *Hell, the IPC on a moderately clocked 6700k leaves the Ryzen left wanting.* Anything running on multiple threads, though, the 1600X just ruins it, and rightfully so, it has 2 more cores and 4 more threads.
> 
> We're still a year or two away from game devs making a real dent in the DX11 catastrophe. When they do, the Ryzen processors are going to shine. Ryzen2 even more so.
> 
> Here's to hoping for some higher clocks and some improvements in IPC, over the existing.


lol, of course at higher clocks its going to perform better... clock for clock the ryzen is better and is a better CPU in every way possible..


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol, of course at higher clocks its going to perform better... clock for clock the ryzen is better and is a better CPU in every way possible..


But you can't just discount the fact that Intel has higher clocks. Sure, downclock one to run at the same clocks as Ryzen, and the Ryzen is going to perform better. They're a completely different architecture. That's like saying, "clock pascal down to the same clocks as Maxwell or Fermi, and the pascal won't perform as well". Or telling the guy riding a motorcycle he can only use RPMs at the same rate as a diesel engine.... The argument is illogical.

Those are the speeds they're made to run at. Peak performance vs peak performance. In no other business, would you be seeing someone make this argument.


----------



## NYU87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol, of course at higher clocks its going to perform better... *clock for clock the ryzen is better and* is a better CPU in every way possible..












You mean against Sandy Bridge?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> But you can't just discount the fact that Intel has higher clocks. Sure, downclock one to run at the same clocks as Ryzen, and the Ryzen is going to perform better. They're a completely different architecture. That's like saying, "clock pascal down to the same clocks as Maxwell or Fermi, and the pascal won't perform as well". Or telling the guy riding a motorcycle he can only use RPMs at the same rate as a diesel engine.... The argument is illogical.
> 
> Those are the speeds they're made to run at. Peak performance vs peak performance. In no other business, would you be seeing someone make this argument.


The 6700 K stock frequency is 4 GHz with max boost of 4.2 GHz. Ryzen is 3.4 with max boost to 3.6 or even 3.7 GHz at stock volts, so yeah, Intel has higher boost frequency but if it clocks higher doesn't mean its a better CPU, it can just clock higher.

Clock ryzen 1600 x or non x to 4 GHz and the 6700 k to 4 GHz and compare the scores, that is how you should compare these CPU's. You don't have to underclock the 6700 K at all since 4 GHz is its stock frequency. For benchmark sake, you can clock your 1600 x to 4.2 GHz and let the 6700 K clock to its max boost clock and compare the results with same RAM speed.

That's how you should compare CPU's in the most honest way imo, not overclocking the Intel CPU higher than the ryzen CPU can and saying that its the better CPU, doesn't make sense at all to me.


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYU87*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean against Sandy Bridge?


I have not made the comparison in any games (plenty of those on YouTube ). But in benches, single core, clock for clock they are within +/- 1%-2% of each other. You can compare the two very well at HWBot. I agree with the statement that started this conversation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> That's a funny thing I noticed long time ago. Intel processors don't seem to have large single thread advantage in benchmarks but perform in applications better than benchmarks would suggest.










The question is why?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> I have not made the comparison in any games (plenty of those on YouTube ). But in benches, single core, clock for clock they are within +/- 1%-2% of each other. You can compare the two very well at HWBot. I agree with the statement that started this conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is why?


Well, for most of PC history, Intel had and advantage interrupted only few times by mostly AMD and some like Cyrix dropped out in few years. Intel had patent and rest had to get around that with own architecture and internal commands. For longest time it wasn't considered a "proper PC" without Intel inside. With preponderance of Intel machines and whole platform it's just natural that game engines were developed with Intel instructions in mind. AMD shone thru few times with own instructions but was always short lived. AMD processors have to rely on brute power and game is pretty close as far as benchmarking SW is concerned.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Ryzen + is coming !!!
> https://www.techpowerup.com/237371/amds-pinnacle-ridge-zen-12-nm-cpus-to-launch-on-february-2018


zen+ is just the mobile version?


----------



## Hequaqua

Here are some head to head between the 4770k and R5 1600:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1oW21xiKM89RLpU8UUPeXHnEjDDIexNvUMru6Ovn1v50/edit?usp=sharing

Here are some R5 1600 (same benches as above) comparing Bios revisions and Memory clocks:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1jYuq6UT1gZ-LaH5zZFACRWUUQ2yT5mbiOx47sJSRJeA/edit?usp=sharing

I've posted these before I think.....getting old and can't remember anymore...lmao


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The 6700 K stock frequency is 4 GHz with max boost of 4.2 GHz. Ryzen is 3.4 with max boost to 3.6 or even 3.7 GHz at stock volts, so yeah, Intel has higher boost frequency but if it clocks higher doesn't mean its a better CPU, it can just clock higher.
> 
> Clock ryzen 1600 x or non x to 4 GHz and the 6700 k to 4 GHz and compare the scores, that is how you should compare these CPU's. You don't have to underclock the 6700 K at all since 4 GHz is its stock frequency. For benchmark sake, you can clock your 1600 x to 4.2 GHz and let the 6700 K clock to its max boost clock and compare the results with same RAM speed.
> 
> That's how you should compare CPU's in the most honest way imo, not overclocking the Intel CPU higher than the ryzen CPU can and saying that its the better CPU, doesn't make sense at all to me.


The 1600X is a 6 core / 12 thread processor. When I made my comparisons, I made them to the 5820k, 5930k, 6800k and 6850k. All 6 core / 12 thread Intels. For the most part there, Ryzen is up to the challenge, specifically in multi-threaded loads. In single core, though, it falls behind a bit. Comparing a 6 core to a 4 core in multi-threaded tasks, of course the 4 core is going to lose. And THAT is your "fair comparison". What planet are you from? lol

I'd never go to a race track and say, "well, my car pulls 500 horsepower at 4500rpm, and you need 7500rpm to get to your 600 horsepower. So, limit your RPM to 4500, and then let's see who wins". It's utter nonsense. But it's something I tend to hear from the AMD fanboys quite a bit. "well, for the price, there's nothing better". Or, "clock to clock, AMD performs better". NOBODY buys a processor and downclocks it. They overclock to get better performance. Period.


----------



## weyburn

yeah doesn't make sense to say AMD is a better price but then expect intel to shoot themselves in the foot during tests. No one goes online and says oh what's the cheapest processor I can get that clocks at 4.0. They go, what's the best performance I can get with $250.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The 1600X is a 6 core / 12 thread processor. When I made my comparisons, I made them to the 5820k, 5930k, 6800k and 6850k. All 6 core / 12 thread Intels. For the most part there, Ryzen is up to the challenge, specifically in multi-threaded loads. In single core, though, it falls behind a bit. Comparing a 6 core to a 4 core in multi-threaded tasks, of course the 4 core is going to lose. And THAT is your "fair comparison". What planet are you from? lol
> 
> I'd never go to a race track and say, "well, my car pulls 500 horsepower at 4500rpm, and you need 7500rpm to get to your 600 horsepower. So, limit your RPM to 4500, and then let's see who wins". It's utter nonsense. But it's something I tend to hear from the AMD fanboys quite a bit. "well, for the price, there's nothing better". Or, "clock to clock, AMD performs better". NOBODY buys a processor and downclocks it. They overclock to get better performance. Period.


By same token, it's not fair to compare scores for single thread opps with higher frequencies. All together it comes down to performance/$$ and not much else.
PS. In many car races powers are limited in different manners to even the field. I was helping some friends with stock car races and before starting orginizers used to give us restricter plates to put under carburetors to limit power according to which engine was used.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> By same token, it's not fair to compare scores for single thread opps with higher frequencies. All together it comes down to performance/$$ and not much else.
> PS. In many car races powers are limited in different manners to even the field. I was helping some friends with stock car races and before starting orginizers used to give us restricter plates to put under carburetors to limit power according to which engine was used.


yeah but that's different, that's like bringing a greyhound to a corgi race, they want to make it more about skill rather than who can throw your money at a wall cuz people who don't have millions ain't gonna have fun racing against ferrari's. in the professional leagues where all that matters is you can get somewhere as fast as you can go, there ain't nothing holding them back.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The 1600X is a 6 core / 12 thread processor. When I made my comparisons, I made them to the 5820k, 5930k, 6800k and 6850k. All 6 core / 12 thread Intels. For the most part there, Ryzen is up to the challenge, specifically in multi-threaded loads. In single core, though, it falls behind a bit. Comparing a 6 core to a 4 core in multi-threaded tasks, of course the 4 core is going to lose. And THAT is your "fair comparison". What planet are you from? lol
> 
> I'd never go to a race track and say, "well, my car pulls 500 horsepower at 4500rpm, and you need 7500rpm to get to your 600 horsepower. So, limit your RPM to 4500, and then let's see who wins". It's utter nonsense. But it's something I tend to hear from the AMD fanboys quite a bit. "well, for the price, there's nothing better". Or, "clock to clock, AMD performs better". NOBODY buys a processor and downclocks it. They overclock to get better performance. Period.


Yes which is why i find it strange that you compared the 1600 to 6700 K CPU.. That was my point.. But even to the Intel 6 c 12 t CPU's, the 1600 beats it clock for clock..

Second, your "race car" comparison makes no sense dude, and now you calling me a fanboy too?

Yeah, Keep drinking the Koolaide dude


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes which is why i find it strange that you compared the 1600 to 6700 K CPU.. That was my point.. But even to the Intel 6 c 12 t CPU's, the 1600 beats it clock for clock..
> 
> Second, your "race car" comparison makes no sense dude, and now you calling me a fanboy too?
> 
> Yeah, Keep drinking the Koolaide dude


No, it makes perfect sense. In measuring peak performance, you measure where they run the best. No make a claim like, "oh, well AMD doesn't overclock as high, so hamstring the Intel and then compare them". THAT makes no sense.

You keep saying clock for clock....clock speed doesn't matter. The only thing that matters is overall performance. Core for core. 6 to 6, 4 to 4, etc. Intel has a higher IPC. Period. And on lightly threaded applications that's all that matters.

In a year, maybe two, single core IPC isn't going to count for a whole lot....but right now, it still does. There it is.

Kool-aid indeed...../rolls eyes

Measure the IPC of an overclocked 1500X then to an overclocked 6700k, and tell me there's a difference between it and the 1600X. In AMD's case, specifically for Ryzen, the core count doesn't matter, because they don't clock high enough to make core count factor into the overclock.

EDIT: maybe we should ask those with 580s to downclock their GPU so we can compare clock to clock with the 290X. Oh...wait.

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12680099/fs/7358506


----------



## Garu

Hi guys, I just want to let you know I just fix the vid 1.550 bug I had with my OC with my Ryzen 5 1600 and Gigabyte AB350 gaming 3, I don't know what excatly made it dissapair but thanks god is gone







, what I just did was to upgrade to the latest bios F9d, that didnt fix it but then I changed the offset voltage to +0030 and just by that the bug was not longer showed on HWmonitor nor HWinfo, then I tried to to go back to my original oc which was an undervolt of -0036 and it worked.

*Before*



*After*


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garu*
> 
> Hi guys, I just want to let you know I just fix the vid 1.550 bug I had with my OC with my Ryzen 5 1600 and Gigabyte AB350 gaming 3, I don't know what excatly made it dissapair but thanks god is gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what I just did was to upgrade to the latest bios F9d, that didnt fix it but then I changed the offset voltage to +0030 and just by that the bug was not longer showed on HWmonitor nor HWinfo, then I tried to to go back to my original oc which was an undervolt of -0036 and it worked.


That is just reporting that the IVR is disabled and the VID is being overridden. If you monitor actual voltage, its never near 1.55v.

Offset voltages/overclocks do not enable the override mode.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> In single threaded benchmarks, he'd own the Ryzen.
> 
> That's where the Intel processors are going to still shine over Ryzen. Lightly threaded applications and games. Anything heavily threaded, Core for Core, Ryzen will hang right with Intel, but they're still falling short of the mark. My 1600X performs brilliantly, and is still only just as good as a 5930k from what...2 years ago?
> 
> This is why I asked, if he had a specific question.....because there are about a million different ways to answer. My first thought would be, *** would you compare in i5 to a Ryzen 5 anyway? They're completely different. Even the cheap Ryzen 5's are more like i7s, than i5s.


I actually recently talked to a friend about software rendering performance and actually made the discovery that a r3-1300X actually beats out his i7-3770 in 1-4 thread workloads, my has the tables turned over the years...

Adding insult to injury, you can barely even compare the i3-7100 against the 1300X unless you solely wanted two cores at an extreme overclock for some reason...?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> That's a funny thing I noticed long time ago. Intel processors don't seem to have large single thread advantage in benchmarks but perform in applications better than benchmarks would suggest.


Compiler.


----------



## Garu

Hey guys I have a few questions, firstly I have a DDR4 CORSAIR 8GB Vengeance LPX 2400Mhz 1.2V C16, and I'm able to overclock it to 3000mhz maybe even further but I haven't try more than 3000mhz, but from 2800mhz till 3000mhz I need to up the voltage to 1.3V, so my questions are, Is it safe? or how far is it safe? and is it even worth it?


----------



## SuperZan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> No, it makes perfect sense. In measuring peak performance, you measure where they run the best. No make a claim like, "oh, well AMD doesn't overclock as high, so hamstring the Intel and then compare them". THAT makes no sense.
> 
> You keep saying clock for clock....clock speed doesn't matter. The only thing that matters is overall performance. Core for core. 6 to 6, 4 to 4, etc. Intel has a higher IPC. Period. And on lightly threaded applications that's all that matters.
> 
> In a year, maybe two, single core IPC isn't going to count for a whole lot....but right now, it still does. There it is.
> 
> Kool-aid indeed...../rolls eyes
> 
> Measure the IPC of an overclocked 1500X then to an overclocked 6700k, and tell me there's a difference between it and the 1600X. In AMD's case, specifically for Ryzen, the core count doesn't matter, because they don't clock high enough to make core count factor into the overclock.
> 
> EDIT: maybe we should ask those with 580s to downclock their GPU so we can compare clock to clock with the 290X. Oh...wait.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12680099/fs/7358506


The term you want is IPS. Ryzen's IPC is fine. The issue is the 4GHz wall that prevents IPS from reaching Intel's at peak.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garu*
> 
> Hey guys I have a few questions, firstly I have a DDR4 CORSAIR 8GB Vengeance LPX 2400Mhz 1.2V C16, and I'm able to overclock it to 3000mhz maybe even further but I haven't try more than 3000mhz, but from 2800mhz till 3000mhz I need to up the voltage to 1.3V, so my questions are, Is it safe? or how far is it safe? and is it even worth it?


Most RAM wouldn't work above default with less than 1.35v so you're safe with that and more, probably all the way up to 1.5v.


----------



## weyburn

small off topic question. bought my gf a 75hz monitor, and found a cheap gtx 970, but im wondering how to get the 75z to work (haven't built the pc yet).

the setup is like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1. will using a dvi-d cable allow me to get 75hz on the monitor

2. if yes, would a single channel dvi-d cable be good enough for that, or would i need a dual channel? (i got a single channel laying around)

Haven't found any answers online yet, and don't really want waste money if i don't have to lol


----------



## Mega Man

It depends on resolution, iirc 1080p 144hz is dual link required 120hz idk

but you would need for one link to take at least half the signal (72hz)


----------



## weyburn

figured it out, the single channel should be fine, since her monitor is only 1680x1050, which is only 3.97 Gbps, where i believe single channel maxes at around 4.4Gbps, so I should be fine.

https://k.kramerav.com/support/bwcalculator.asp

thanks for your help


----------



## amalik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> No, it makes perfect sense. In measuring peak performance, you measure where they run the best. No make a claim like, "oh, well AMD doesn't overclock as high, so hamstring the Intel and then compare them". THAT makes no sense.
> 
> You keep saying clock for clock....clock speed doesn't matter. The only thing that matters is overall performance. Core for core. 6 to 6, 4 to 4, etc. Intel has a higher IPC. Period. And on lightly threaded applications that's all that matters.
> 
> In a year, maybe two, single core IPC isn't going to count for a whole lot....but right now, it still does. There it is.
> 
> Kool-aid indeed...../rolls eyes
> 
> Measure the IPC of an overclocked 1500X then to an overclocked 6700k, and tell me there's a difference between it and the 1600X. In AMD's case, specifically for Ryzen, the core count doesn't matter, because they don't clock high enough to make core count factor into the overclock.
> 
> EDIT: maybe we should ask those with 580s to downclock their GPU so we can compare clock to clock with the 290X. Oh...wait.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12680099/fs/7358506


What's your argument? I can't tell because you're speaking against AMD CPU's in favor of Intel, but have an AMD build in your signature


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> small off topic question. bought my gf a 75hz monitor, and found a cheap gtx 970, but im wondering how to get the 75z to work (haven't built the pc yet).
> 
> the setup is like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. will using a dvi-d cable allow me to get 75hz on the monitor
> 
> 2. if yes, would a single channel dvi-d cable be good enough for that, or would i need a dual channel? (i got a single channel laying around)
> 
> Haven't found any answers online yet, and don't really want waste money if i don't have to lol


yes, you need dual-link or DP for 75Hz, in some cases HDMI works but possibly definitely not in this case (both the monitor and card need 2.0 support in most cases).


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yes, you need dual-link or DP for 75Hz, in some cases HDMI works but possibly definitely not in this case (both the monitor and card need 2.0 support in most cases).


yea you're right, i tried tossing her gpu in my rig last night and hooked it up to her monitor, i was able to do it at 75hz, but everything was messed up and not the proper image. oh well, time to buy more cords lol.


----------



## Don Corleone

I have something to ask. I paired a ryzen 5 1600 with a gigabyte ab350 gaming 3. I overclocked it to 3.80ghz with +0.096v (Vcore offset). Hwmonitor reads Vcore voltage between 1.334-1.356v during AIDA64 stress test. But the voltage sometimes spikes to 1.416v while idle. adding more offset voltage and going higher frequency results in higher voltage spikes. I tried 3.85ghz and idle voltage spiked to 1.45v when added +0.126v

Is this normal? If any of you are using this mobo and cpu, could you please share your oc settings for 24/7? Thanks.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Corleone*
> 
> I have something to ask. I paired a ryzen 5 1600 with a gigabyte ab350 gaming 3. I overclocked it to 3.80ghz with +0.096v (Vcore offset). Hwmonitor reads Vcore voltage between 1.334-1.356v during AIDA64 stress test. But the voltage sometimes spikes to 1.416v while idle. adding more offset voltage and going higher frequency results in higher voltage spikes. I tried 3.85ghz and idle voltage spiked to 1.45v when added +0.126v
> 
> Is this normal? If any of you are using this mobo and cpu, could you please share your oc settings for 24/7? Thanks.


I find 1.5V peaks to be normal with stock XFR, but you may need to increase your LLC and decrease the offset slightly, higher LLC allows the voltage to go higher under load but not increase the idle so much.


----------



## Don Corleone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I find 1.5V peaks to be normal with stock XFR, but you may need to increase your LLC and decrease the offset slightly, higher LLC allows the voltage to go higher under load but not increase the idle so much.


Thanks mate. But sadly, this gigabyte board doesn't have LLC tweaking.


----------



## Vellinious

I'd never use a really high LLC setting for a daily clock. You're just punishing your motherboard VRM in a brutal kinda way...


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Corleone*
> 
> I have something to ask. I paired a ryzen 5 1600 with a gigabyte ab350 gaming 3. I overclocked it to 3.80ghz with +0.096v (Vcore offset). Hwmonitor reads Vcore voltage between 1.334-1.356v during AIDA64 stress test. But the voltage sometimes spikes to 1.416v while idle. adding more offset voltage and going higher frequency results in higher voltage spikes. I tried 3.85ghz and idle voltage spiked to 1.45v when added +0.126v
> 
> Is this normal? If any of you are using this mobo and cpu, could you please share your oc settings for 24/7? Thanks.


From what i've been told, if you're not using LLC and as long as under load they're in normal voltage ranges, then those spikes are fine and normal.


----------



## rdr09

Debated between the 1700 and the 1600 but in the end chose the latter.



Hoping they'll work and join you members soon or rma would be a pain.


----------



## weyburn

Nice looks good. Unless you need those threads, def worth sticking in the 1600 region. Especially with Intel's new release, and then their next release in a few months, I'm really hoping zen 2 comes out shortly after and with a good punch too.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Debated between the 1700 and the 1600 but in the end chose the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping they'll work and join you members soon or rma would be a pain.


Nice setup.

Be aware of the high vrm temps when overclocking on that board, even at stock these 16 core monsters can heat up those vrm's pretty quick.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I find 1.5V peaks to be normal with stock XFR, but you may need to increase your LLC and decrease the offset slightly, higher LLC allows the voltage to go higher under load but not increase the idle so much.


High/Extreme LLC actually causes massive voltage overshoot (in the ms timescale, need an o-scope to see it), to the point where it can cause premature CPU death (spikes up to and possibly over 1.8v). You are better off with a higher offset with mid/low LLC.


----------



## amalik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice setup.
> 
> Be aware of the high vrm temps when overclocking on that board, even at stock these 16 core monsters can heat up those vrm's pretty quick.


what do you mean 16 core? ryzen 5 1600 is 6core, 12 thread.


----------



## Delphi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice setup.
> 
> Be aware of the high vrm temps when overclocking on that board, even at stock these 16 core monsters can heat up those vrm's pretty quick.


I've done testing with this board on my 1600 with ridiculous voltages to push the VRM's hard. I don't care if my processor dies, just has to make it to the refresh for zen.

1.5v at 4050mhz (yes its high voltages and I don't care) my VRM's never got past 80c on the back of the board checked with an infrared thermometer. Heat sink was like 40c. The stress test was x264 on loop.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> High/Extreme LLC actually causes massive voltage overshoot (in the ms timescale, need an o-scope to see it), to the point where it can cause premature CPU death (spikes up to and possibly over 1.8v). You are better off with a higher offset with mid/low LLC.


It actually depends on the particular board and the all-core power draw, for AM3+ and 5GHz for example you often needed high to extreme settings to maintain the voltage. Adding to that you should leave over-volt protection enabled for the very reason that it may spike too high if you haven't tuned it right.


----------



## nolive721

been ordering a 1400 and 1500x in parallel to couple with my Asrock PRO4 mb.

I need to decide in the next few days which chip to keep, using Amazon refund policy

My stable OC so far is

R5 1400 3.85ghz at 1.31875V in the BIOS Temps in AIDIA64 stress go up to 62degC, with the stock Stealth cooler The chip would not post at 3.9ghz whatever voltage I apply, black screen and need to clear CMOS to get PC running again

R5 1500X 3.9ghz at 1.4V seems stable with temps close to 60degC under same stress testing, this with the AMD stock Spire cooler . I am stable at 3.85ghz with 1.35V with temps aat 52degC

Clearly the Spire cooler does a good job at keeping temps low, clock for clock but I am worried it needs so far 1.35V for the 1500X to run stable,I will try to tweak again some settingsin the BIOS but the PRO4 dont offer LLC for example so not much I can do

for some very rough gaming testing, looks like the 1500X gives me 2-3fps more in games like Project cars or Crysis 3 which are my references for testing

what do you guys reckon, which one should I keep?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> been ordering a 1400 and 1500x in parallel to couple with my Asrock PRO4 mb.
> 
> I need to decide in the next few days which chip to keep, using Amazon refund policy
> 
> My stable OC so far is
> 
> R5 1400 3.85ghz at 1.31875V in the BIOS Temps in AIDIA64 stress go up to 62degC, with the stock Stealth cooler The chip would not post at 3.9ghz whatever voltage I apply, black screen and need to clear CMOS to get PC running again
> 
> R5 1500X 3.9ghz at 1.4V seems stable with temps close to 60degC under same stress testing, this with the AMD stock Spire cooler . I am stable at 3.85ghz with 1.35V with temps aat 52degC
> 
> Clearly the Spire cooler does a good job at keeping temps low, clock for clock but I am worried it needs so far 1.35V for the 1500X to run stable,I will try to tweak again some settingsin the BIOS but the PRO4 dont offer LLC for example so not much I can do
> 
> for some very rough gaming testing, looks like the 1500X gives me 2-3fps more in games like Project cars or Crysis 3 which are my references for testing
> 
> what do you guys reckon, which one should I keep?


I'd stick with the 1500X as it also has more cache as well as higher stock clocks and a higher chance to clock better.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> High/Extreme LLC actually causes massive voltage overshoot (in the ms timescale, need an o-scope to see it), to the point where it can cause premature CPU death (spikes up to and possibly over 1.8v). You are better off with a higher offset with mid/low LLC.
> 
> 
> 
> It actually depends on the particular board and the all-core power draw, for AM3+ and 5GHz for example you often needed high to extreme settings to maintain the voltage. Adding to that you should leave over-volt protection enabled for the very reason that it may spike too high if you haven't tuned it right.
Click to expand...

This is inaccurate on 5 boards, 5 chips with same llc i use for 1.4 i can use at 1.6+

I dont know who is selling you that line about llc, but it is 100% false, and i can point to many other users on ocn if you would like


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> This is inaccurate on 5 boards, 5 chips with same llc i use for 1.4 i can use at 1.6+
> 
> I dont know who is selling you that line about llc, but it is 100% false, and i can point to many other users on ocn if you would like


you seem to have a thing about "proving me wrong" about things of high variance and for little purpose... I needed high-extreme LLC for my 8150 to run at 4.6-5.2GHz and that added to my experience, the simple fact is the higher the LLC the higher the voltage will go with load to counteract vdroop and prevent excessive idle voltages that you get from simply offsetting the voltage...


----------



## Mega Man

No, i have a thing about miss information. Extreme llc on am3 (and am4) is not for 24/7. It is dangerous, and should never be promoted. It is for l2n, and l2n only (l2n is meant to be read as extreme cooling) one of our forum members run 1.7v and does not use extreme llc.

The simple fact is you had to increase voltage under load as your vcore was to low, for that overclock


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I'd stick with the 1500X as it also has more cache as well as higher stock clocks and a higher chance to clock better.


that sort of makes sense yes in my mind as well but I dont think I would go to 3.9ghz on the 1500x anyway considering the Voltage I need to achieve this on my board

one thing is that I read confusing comments about XFR with Ryzen chip, when you actually manually OC the thing, does the XFR feature disable itself?

I will monitor more carefully over the week-end how frequency, power and voltages fluctuate on my rig but it would be great to have this confirmation


----------



## Mega Man

Yes, any oc, xfr is gone


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Nice looks good. Unless you need those threads, def worth sticking in the 1600 region. Especially with Intel's new release, and then their next release in a few months, I'm really hoping zen 2 comes out shortly after and with a good punch too.


This will be replacing a Phenom system. Like you, looking forward to the next Zen.

@hurricane and delphi, thanks for the info.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> It actually depends on the particular board and the all-core power draw, for AM3+ and 5GHz for example you often needed high to extreme settings to maintain the voltage. Adding to that you should leave over-volt protection enabled for the very reason that it may spike too high if you haven't tuned it right.


The OVP can't catch it either, because it does not sample at the VRM frequency.

With an o-scope you can see the peaks if its high enough resolution. High/extreme universally overshoot by around 20% for 1-2ms when transitioning from load to no load. Its simply how the function works.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yes, any oc, xfr is gone


ok so consensus would be that, especially since we are on OCN, a 3.9ghz OC is valuable more than XFR since it applies permanently and on all cores right?

I just need to get my Vcore to achieve that lower if thats the case


----------



## granadier12

Hi guys, im new in this ryzen oc, i come from fx9370 and i bought a r5 1600 few days ago and i would like to oc it, i would u to give me some guide or some details point on how i can do it, i have a r5 1600, asus strix b350-f gaming, 16gb ddr4 3000 mhz cas 15 vengeance rgb, corsair h75, evga supernova g2 650 and a r9 390 gigabyte.

so how much can i get overcloking this?


----------



## Cherryblue

Hi guys,

Someone probably already asked about this simple fact but I can't bother to read the 245 pages of this thread







. And maybe it's not even in this thread haha.

So I got my R5 1600 at 3,8 24/24, I could make it to 4,1ghz with not much difficulty but temp is too high for every day use (and voltage was quite high too).

*My question is*: why does the frequency never lower? I didn't desactivate the cool n quiet functions in bios, only the turbo mode, and since I oc'd it, I always have 3.8, it never goes under.

Any idea? Thanks in advance







.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cherryblue*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Someone probably already asked about this simple fact but I can't bother to read the 245 pages of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And maybe it's not even in this thread haha.
> 
> So I got my R5 1600 at 3,8 24/24, I could make it to 4,1ghz with not much difficulty but temp is too high for every day use (and voltage was quite high too).
> 
> *My question is*: why does the frequency never lower? I didn't desactivate the cool n quiet functions in bios, only the turbo mode, and since I oc'd it, I always have 3.8, it never goes under.
> 
> Any idea? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Manual OC simply means it stays what it's set to and overrides auto managing.


----------



## Cherryblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Manual OC simply means it stays what it's set to and overrides auto managing.


OK, thanks for the confirmation.

Is there anyway to to keep the p-states while oc-ing then?


----------



## weyburn

i think if you use p-states to OC you can? but i'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> i think if you use p-states to OC you can? but i'm not 100% sure.


That depends on your motherboard. My MSI B350 Mortar Arctic doesn't have p-state control. I could jiggle arround with windows power management to allow for down-clocking, but Vcore remains fixed when not at stock settings.


----------



## ColonelBlimp

I've just ordered a 1600 and MSI B350 Carbon with 3200 ram to replace my Phenom 965be and MSI 770 board.
Technically I can't join the club as they've not been delivered yet but I do have a really simple question if I may?

I have a 212 evo but not the AM4 bracket. Is it worth getting the bracket or would I not notice any difference compared to the stock cooler? It's £8 for shipping from the Netherlands.

I do plan to overclock but not to extreme levels, somewhere between 3.8 and 4.0 would do.


----------



## cooljaguar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColonelBlimp*
> 
> I've just ordered a 1600 and MSI B350 Carbon with 3200 ram to replace my Phenom 965be and MSI 770 board.
> Technically I can't join the club as they've not been delivered yet but I do have a really simple question if I may?
> 
> I have a 212 evo but not the AM4 bracket. Is it worth getting the bracket or would I not notice any difference compared to the stock cooler? It's £8 for shipping from the Netherlands.
> 
> I do plan to overclock but not to extreme levels, somewhere between 3.8 and 4.0 would do.


The stock cooler can handle 3.8GHz no problem.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> That depends on your motherboard. My MSI B350 Mortar Arctic doesn't have p-state control. I could jiggle arround with windows power management to allow for down-clocking, but Vcore remains fixed when not at stock settings.


I am also interested in the topic.

now that I have pretty much settled my OC with a 1500X, I am looking into pstate control of my ASROCK B350 PRO4 which seems to be implemented.

I have voltage manually set in the BIOS.

Windows power saver plan vs Ryzen balanced seems to give me same Wattage values though but some voltage seem different from HWINFO readings from when I briefly looked at it (VID, SVI2 and Vcore)

will investigate more and share if that is helpful here.but happy to hear and get guidance from ASROCK boards owners in the menatime


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColonelBlimp*
> 
> I've just ordered a 1600 and MSI B350 Carbon with 3200 ram to replace my Phenom 965be and MSI 770 board.
> Technically I can't join the club as they've not been delivered yet but I do have a really simple question if I may?
> 
> I have a 212 evo but not the AM4 bracket. Is it worth getting the bracket or would I not notice any difference compared to the stock cooler? It's £8 for shipping from the Netherlands.
> 
> I do plan to overclock but not to extreme levels, somewhere between 3.8 and 4.0 would do.


i saw about 10c decrease in temps on my 212 over stock cooler in stress tests. if you game or do anything cpu intensive, id def consider it


----------



## ZeNch

i have Ryzen5 1600 [email protected] (62c max temp in stress). I can use 3.9ghz stable (i dont remember temps) but never find good vCore with 4.0.

I use Deepcool Lucifer v2 with 2 coolers Koolance (1x 12025HBK at 800rpm + 1x 12038 at 1200rpm ... both have 2600rpm max)

Ram G. Skill f4-3200c16-d16gtzb (Hynix chips single rank) at 3200mhz 16-18-18-18-36-56.

I post later CPU-Z Validation.

Greetings!


----------



## ColonelBlimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> i saw about 10c decrease in temps on my 212 over stock cooler in stress tests. if you game or do anything cpu intensive, id def consider it


Thanks for the info. The stuff is being delivered today but the bracket will take another week I guess.
I was tempted to build it today then replace the cooler later but maybe I'm just being impatient.
Having said that, the new case (Corsair 270R) has a big cutout at the back to make upgrading the cooler easier.

Just have to learn the Ryzen overclocking ropes!


----------



## rdr09

It's running . . .



Still trying to understand the bios.

Got the latest bios version installed. Still tweaking . . .



Love how it games. I'll replace the 1050 with a 290 and possible crossfire 290s soon.

EDIT: A little update. Raised the RAM speed to 3200 MHz and gained some points.



All temps staying below 50C. This is using clip on Xigmatek air cooler and some Cooler Master paste.



Gonna switch to water and install Ryzen Master someday. For now, its already quite an upgrade from my Phenom.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColonelBlimp*
> 
> Thanks for the info. The stuff is being delivered today but the bracket will take another week I guess.
> I was tempted to build it today then replace the cooler later but maybe I'm just being impatient.
> Having said that, the new case (Corsair 270R) has a big cutout at the back to make upgrading the cooler easier.
> 
> Just have to learn the Ryzen overclocking ropes!


wouldn't be a bad idea to get your system up and running quicker, and to get used to ryzens overclocking quirks.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColonelBlimp*
> 
> I've just ordered a 1600 and MSI B350 Carbon with 3200 ram to replace my Phenom 965be and MSI 770 board.
> Technically I can't join the club as they've not been delivered yet but I do have a really simple question if I may?
> 
> I have a 212 evo but not the AM4 bracket. Is it worth getting the bracket or would I not notice any difference compared to the stock cooler? It's £8 for shipping from the Netherlands.
> 
> I do plan to overclock but not to extreme levels, somewhere between 3.8 and 4.0 would do.


You should be able to get up to 3.8 on standard cooler but what's even more important it would be good to set it up 100% stable at defaults before you attempt OC.


----------



## ColonelBlimp

Well, updated the Bios first then W10 install. Everything went smoothly.
As a test I ran Assetto Corsa with my previous settings and went from 60 to 160 FPS. With same video card, wow!

I never realised how starved my 280x was.

Might have little play with memory first, get it up to 3200 before overclocking the CPU.

Or should it be CPU first or both together?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColonelBlimp*
> 
> Well, updated the Bios first then W10 install. Everything went smoothly.
> As a test I ran Assetto Corsa with my previous settings and went from 60 to 160 FPS. With same video card, wow!
> 
> I never realised how starved my 280x was.
> 
> Might have little play with memory first, get it up to 3200 before overclocking the CPU.
> 
> Or should it be CPU first or both together?


I would work on the RAM, that seems the biggest issue that was present upon release. Bios updates have made them much better though. They seem to have a handle on it now. I don't see everyone complaining about it anyway....lol

CPU, it seems they all OC pretty close to each other. Voltage scaling isn't the best....it seems after about 3.9-4.0ghz...you need a pretty good bump in voltage.


----------



## Kanashimu

I was wondering what people here did to stabilize their CPU and mem OCs. I currently have the following setup:

1600X, 1.45v
Trident Z 4133 CL 19 kit, 1.53 v
Gigabyte K7, 1.2 vSoC

I ran my 1600X for 8 hours on Realbench at 4050, which had no issues. Memory clocked at 2133
I ran my Trident Z kit at 3200Mhz 12-14-14-14-44-267-1T (remaining timings followed Stilt's 3333 FAST timings) for 8 hours on Realbench with no issues. CPU at stock.

However, when I join them, I get major instability. I can't go for more than 50 minutes or so without BSODing (or sometimes just failing Realbench). What other settings should I look to change?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kanashimu*
> 
> I was wondering what people here did to stabilize their CPU and mem OCs. I currently have the following setup:
> 
> 1600X, 1.45v
> Trident Z 4133 CL 19 kit, 1.53 v
> Gigabyte K7, 1.2 vSoC
> 
> I ran my 1600X for 8 hours on Realbench at 4050, which had no issues. Memory clocked at 2133
> I ran my Trident Z kit at 3200Mhz 12-14-14-14-44-267-1T (remaining timings followed Stilt's 3333 FAST timings) for 8 hours on Realbench with no issues. CPU at stock.
> 
> However, when I join them, I get major instability. I can't go for more than 50 minutes or so without BSODing (or sometimes just failing Realbench). What other settings should I look to change?


Try setting back your RAM to default when you first installed or prior to messing with its paraters and see if the issue goes away. Could be a wrong setting in your RAM.

I've only had mine running for a few days and recently set the ram to its design spec of 3200 cl14. Have not really put the system into a stability test like Prime or mem test but haven't had any issues. I only use the Asus tools in the bios to oc the cpu to 3.7 GHz on air. Cinebench runs fine. I installed Witcher 3 and will try to play later on the day.

Here is what the BIOS set my 3200 CL14 GSkill FlareX using DOCP and randomly decided to raise the voltage to 1.36V from 1.35V . . .



All other settings are in Auto. Played Unturned with this settings for the past few days and Witcher 3 just a few hours ago without issue (cross fingers).

I tried 3333 CL14 using DOCP but raised the voltage to 1.37V . . .



Played Witcher 3 with this setting and so far without issue. Much rather use the 3200 settings, though. Not much difference in imo. From 3200 to 3333 only gained 10 points in Cinebench MC score.


----------



## warpuck

I believe the quality of the board has a direct influence on ram and on the quantity that can be used. Most B350 boards do not have enough copper between the memory VRs and the ram also between the the cpu and those VRs. That is why most 1600 to 1800X have trouble reaching 4.0 Ghz with B350, that and not enough VR capacity. Every conductor has resistance. This resistance introduces a voltage drop. The feed back loop usually is not fast enough in most cases under high loads to correct this under high load conditions with fluctuations. That results in sags or spikes at the end of supply to affected RAM or CPU. That maybe why only 8 gigs of RAM was used. Think of how a ammeter functions. There is most probably the same design factors involved whether it is a intel or AMD board. Not enough copper adversely effects the PSSR at the point of delivery. It is also needed to isolate the RF transmitted between components.
Back in the olden days of megaherz super computers a SPS 40 radar was to remain off when within 50 miles of Southern California, because the radiation would cause them to shut down or lock up.

Probably why no 16 or 32 Gs of RAM was used.


----------



## therock003

Cam someone help me on how to compile a script. There is this script rhat tests ryzen for a bug in its arcitecture and helps you detect thos early defective batches but i dont know how to run code

https://github.com/corngood/kill-ryzen-win


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therock003*
> 
> Cam someone help me on how to compile a script. There is this script rhat tests ryzen for a bug in its arcitecture and helps you detect thos early defective batches but i dont know how to run code
> 
> https://github.com/corngood/kill-ryzen-win


i dont try but in the link, below of three of files have README notes with use x3


----------



## therock003

Thet are simply notes. I need newb instructions


----------



## hurricane28

anyone tried the new Time Spy extreme yet?

This is my best score so far:

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2535719

CPU test really hammers the crap out of the CPU, stability test is even more brutal.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> anyone tried the new Time Spy extreme yet?
> 
> This is my best score so far:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2535719
> 
> CPU test really hammers the crap out of the CPU, stability test is even more brutal.


do you need to pay to use that?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therock003*
> 
> Thet are simply notes. I need newb instructions


i dont try this, i cant help you more than the "readme", sorry.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> do you need to pay to use that?


Depends on if you have the 3Dmark suite already and when you bought it.

http://steamcommunity.com/games/223850/announcements/detail/1467470189679064514


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therock003*
> 
> Cam someone help me on how to compile a script. There is this script rhat tests ryzen for a bug in its arcitecture and helps you detect thos early defective batches but i dont know how to run code
> 
> https://github.com/corngood/kill-ryzen-win


If not using Linux, you cant. That bug is Linux only.

Nevermind. Install Visual Studio.


----------



## CasperGS




----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> anyone tried the new Time Spy extreme yet?
> This is my best score so far:
> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2535719
> CPU test really hammers the crap out of the CPU, stability test is even more brutal.


http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2543823

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2524118

Best slide show ever


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2543823
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/2524118
> 
> Best slide show ever


wauw, those are fantastic scores man.

What voltage did you use on 4.2 GHz?


----------



## Vellinious

Didn't know they came out with a new one. That is BRUTAL. Didn't push on the GPU too much, but ran the CPU at 4.18 @ 1.495v and memory at 3267 @ 1.4v. I think I could probably break 3k CPU score if I pushed the memory up a little more and ran the CPU @ 4.19.

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/22698971?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Didn't know they came out with a new one. That is BRUTAL. Didn't push on the GPU too much, but ran the CPU at 4.18 @ 1.495v and memory at 3267 @ 1.4v. I think I could probably break 3k CPU score if I pushed the memory up a little more and ran the CPU @ 4.19.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/22698971?


Yes its an brutal test indeed, i think the CPU test is a good stability test too. I was "stable" in IBT AVX but crashed in the CPU test.. Scores are not that high but still pretty impressive.

What is your daily clock atm?


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> wauw, those are fantastic scores man.
> What voltage did you use on 4.2 GHz?


I use 1.45v(load) 1.475v(Idle) for 4.2ghz. This voltage is benching only although temps are fine. Daily I run [email protected](load) 1.3v(Idle). I was at 4ghz dead on but with [email protected] with 3200 RAM voltage was not enough to pass my stability testing.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Just locked in this RAM speed w/timings, really happy with current daily OC.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> I use 1.45v(load) 1.475v(Idle) for 4.2ghz. This voltage is benching only although temps are fine. Daily I run [email protected](load) 1.3v(Idle). I was at 4ghz dead on but with [email protected] with 3200 RAM voltage was not enough to pass my stability testing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just locked in this RAM speed w/timings, really happy with current daily OC.


Impressive. Aren't you afraid of blowing something up during benching?


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Impressive. Aren't you afraid of blowing something up during benching?


Hehehe, no. Not because it cannot happen but because it is part of overclocking, I except the risk before I start.
Also if I blow maybe I can give some insight to max voltages, since AMD does not post official specs. I have Run [email protected] for HWBot benching with no magic smoke or crazy temps.... I come from Vishera mode of thinking "If you can cool it you can clock it" I use active cooling on VRM and back of socket. I know this goes against the advice of much better overclockers but I live to learn, and learning means trying.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seahawkshunt*
> 
> Hehehe, no. Not because it cannot happen but because it is part of overclocking, I except the risk before I start.
> Also if I blow maybe I can give some insight to max voltages, since AMD does not post official specs. I have Run [email protected] for HWBot benching with no magic smoke or crazy temps.... I come from Vishera mode of thinking "If you can cool it you can clock it" I use active cooling on VRM and back of socket. I know this goes against the advice of much better overclockers but I live to learn, and learning means trying.


So you suffer your CPU in the name of science?







That's very noble of you.

I come from the vishera era as well but i never dare to put 1.525v through my chip, not even for benching. Maybe when i have ryzen2 chip but not for now.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes its an brutal test indeed, i think the CPU test is a good stability test too. I was "stable" in IBT AVX but crashed in the CPU test.. Scores are not that high but still pretty impressive.
> 
> What is your daily clock atm?


For daily I use 4.0 @ 1.28v and memory at 2933.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> For daily I use 4.0 @ 1.28v and memory at 2933.


Oh yeah i remember, you have that silicon lottery chip correct?

I am running 3.950 GHz and 3466 MHz RAM atm.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh yeah i remember, you have that silicon lottery chip correct?
> 
> I am running 3.950 GHz and 3466 MHz RAM atm.


Yeah, I bought mine from silicon lottery. Last I checked, they had another one on there @ 4.0 for $209. I look about every other day, waiting for the 8700k to hit.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah, I bought mine from silicon lottery. Last I checked, they had another one on there @ 4.0 for $209. I look about every other day, waiting for the 8700k to hit.


Yeah i seen it, i was tempting but i didn't buy it. My chip isn't bad to be honest, it can do 3466 MHz with 3.95 GHz so i can't complain.


----------



## Hequaqua

Looks as if they are redoing the whole bios structure for Agesa...interesting:
Quote:


> For those that don't know what it is, AGESA is pretty much the main BIOS code for AMD motherboards enabling Ryzen and Threadripper processors. Currently we sit at a main build 1.0.0.6 (with many sub revisions) which enabled gixed a lot of memory issues a while ago.
> 
> An interesting spot has been found as AMD is preparing AGESA 1.0.0.7. Over at the OCN forums it was Elmor who wrote the following:
> 
> AGESA 1007 comes with support for Raven Ridge APUs. AMD has also changed the entire BIOS base structure so we have to do a lot of work to port everything to the new version, which may result in further bugs. The advantage is that it makes it easier to support future CPUs (Raven Ridge, Pinnacle Ridge). The cold boot fix will be implemented as soon as we have a recent AGESA version which supports it.
> 
> He is involved int he team from ASUS ROG and thus spilled the beans that AGESA 1.0.0.7 holds significantly changes and revisions to support the future processors. So "AGESA 1007 comes with support for Raven Ridge APUs and also also is refreshing the entire BIOS structure, which pretty much means that AGESA will see a massive overhaul. Time will tell, it will also be interesting to see what other changes AGESA 1007 will bring.


Source: http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/amd-preps-agesa-1-7-firmware-to-support-raven-ridge-apus.html


----------



## Mega Man

I am really excited for this gen apus


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, i hope they fix some problems too on the current platform.. I mean, people still experience cold boot issues and other funky stuff.

I have cold boot issues too at times and sometimes when i restart my RAM is set to 2400 MHz instead of 3466 MHz... I can't believe they still didn't fix this.. That and the EC problems people are having, i mean, the list goes on and on.. Its time for Asus to do a little more effort imo, they got lazy..


----------



## Hequaqua

I hear ya...but they have made major strides really....considering this is a brand new platform and uArch.

As someone else posted in here....forgive me I can't think of the users name...."All the bios' for AM4 are beta."


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I hear ya...but they have made major strides really....considering this is a brand new platform and uArch.
> 
> As someone else posted in here....forgive me I can't think of the users name...."All the bios' for AM4 are beta."


Yes they have indeed but still, i expected a little more from Asus to be honest. I mean, i am not engineer and i really don't understand why it is that hard to solve these problems or where the bottleneck lies with this but its sure frustrating.

Other than that, i really really love my Ryzen system. I know they are trying and they make good progress but maybe they need to try a little harder because people are fed up with these issues and i am one of them.


----------



## Hequaqua

The only real issue I have is the cold boot when trying to run the RAM higher/out of spec.

There are a couple of small things that drive me nuts....it might be software monitoring that is the real issue....but still....

1. Set for 3825mhz, and it hardly ever sets there...1-1.5mhz lower or whatever.
2. Same for the RAM, set 3200, and it 3199.
3. Of course the cold boots on memory changes.
4. Every time MSI releases a new bios, I have to reset all my saved ones...grrrrrr
5. Unrelated really, but it's a shame that I spent 140.00 for a board that doesn't have BLCK OC'ing, and the whole 25mhz stepping....sheesh

That's about it really.....I'm very stable overall really.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i hope they fix some problems too on the current platform.. I mean, people still experience cold boot issues and other funky stuff.
> 
> I have cold boot issues too at times and sometimes when i restart my RAM is set to 2400 MHz instead of 3466 MHz... I can't believe they still didn't fix this.. That and the EC problems people are having, i mean, the list goes on and on.. Its time for Asus to do a little more effort imo, they got lazy..


I am sorry but the ec are your problems, you had them back in am3. Not everyone's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I hear ya...but they have made major strides really....considering this is a brand new platform and uArch.
> 
> As someone else posted in here....forgive me I can't think of the users name...."All the bios' for AM4 are beta."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they have indeed but still, i expected a little more from Asus to be honest. I mean, i am not engineer and i really don't understand why it is that hard to solve these problems or where the bottleneck lies with this but its sure frustrating.
> 
> Other than that, i really really love my Ryzen system. I know they are trying and they make good progress but maybe they need to try a little harder because people are fed up with these issues and i am one of them.
Click to expand...

Maybe harder then you think, considering all manufactures have the same issues
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The only real issue I have is the cold boot when trying to run the RAM higher/out of spec.
> 
> There are a couple of small things that drive me nuts....it might be software monitoring that is the real issue....but still....
> 
> 1. Set for 3825mhz, and it hardly ever sets there...1-1.5mhz lower or whatever.
> 2. Same for the RAM, set 3200, and it 3199.
> 3. Of course the cold boots on memory changes.
> 4. Every time MSI releases a new bios, I have to reset all my saved ones...grrrrrr
> 5. Unrelated really, but it's a shame that I spent 140.00 for a board that doesn't have BLCK OC'ing, and the whole 25mhz stepping....sheesh
> 
> That's about it really.....I'm very stable overall really.


1 and 2 it is physically impossible to run at exactly (blank) the thing that controls that is an electrical signal, you will always have Some variance.

3 see above reply to hurr

4i have yet to see any manufacture be any different

5i cant believe alot alot view amd is doing it this time


----------



## Hequaqua

1/2. I can understand that...I'm actually talking under load really. My 4770k at3.8ghz, always showed 3800mhz in software when loaded...not 3799.6/3798.5/etc.

Example:
Ryzen 5 [email protected] set in the bios:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







[email protected] set in the bios:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







3. I can understand the cold boots....









4. I don't think my Z87 board had the issue with saved bios being null when changing the bios on the board(MSI Z87-G43) I will say, I think I only updated it maybe twice. So that could be true.

5. That answer is not clear enough to draw anything from, "i cant believe alot alot view amd is doing it this time."(this is my first AMD build since Duron, so maybe it's always been 25mhz increments)

Like I said, I'm pretty happy with my experience with this platform.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i hope they fix some problems too on the current platform.. I mean, people still experience cold boot issues and other funky stuff.
> 
> I have cold boot issues too at times and sometimes when i restart my RAM is set to 2400 MHz instead of 3466 MHz... I can't believe they still didn't fix this.. That and the EC problems people are having, i mean, the list goes on and on.. Its time for Asus to do a little more effort imo, they got lazy..


I have an Asus B350 and have not experienced any cold boot issue. Even when i first started with a bios back in May. The RAM is set at its design spec of 3200 cl14 and the cpu oc'ed to 3.7GHz. They stay in every boot at those settings.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1: I am sorry but the ec are your problems, you had them back in am3. Not everyone's
> 2: Maybe harder then you think, considering all manufactures have the same issues
> 1 and 2 it is physically impossible to run at exactly (blank) the thing that controls that is an electrical signal, you will always have Some variance.
> 
> 3 see above reply to hurr
> 
> 4i have yet to see any manufacture be any different
> 
> 5i cant believe alot alot view amd is doing it this time


Yeah, no.. There are a lot of people with the same issues with this EC sensor, i talked to The Stilt and Elmor about this and both agreed that its the Sensor itself that is causing issues. This IT8665E sensor is incredibly sensitive and they used the same sort sensor on AM3+ boards i own.

Elmor too agreed that its a mess and they are dealing with it, so its not only me who has problems reading from these EC sensors.

The issue relates to EC but is not directly caused by it.
It has been known for good while now and currently there is no fix for it.

Basically it can happen in cases where multiple softwares or a software and EC together access the LPC/IO simultaneously.
The LPC/IO gets "overloaded" and the registers get corrupted / set to wrong values.

This issue is not hardware specific and in "right" conditions can occur on any motherboard featuring the new IT8665E LPC/IO controller.
C6H and other ASUS high-end boards are more prone for this issue as they feature an external EC. Most AM4 motherboards use IT8665E...
So basically the issue is silicon level (?) errata in IT866E LPC/IO, manufactured by ITE Tech Inc.

When these registers starting to get corrupted my fans have entered to software control (instead of automatic) mode and ramping up to 100% with or without load, even at idle they ramp up and don't ramp down until i shut down the system or completely reset he BIOS..
This should never happen because i have no Fan controlling software installed from Asus or any other brand.

Not all manufacturers have the same issue dude.. Only the ones that uses the faulty EC ITE8665E are Asus and Gigabyte, ASrock Tichi uses Nuvoton 6779D and has no problems.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The only real issue I have is the cold boot when trying to run the RAM higher/out of spec.
> 
> There are a couple of small things that drive me nuts....it might be software monitoring that is the real issue....but still....
> 
> 1. Set for 3825mhz, and it hardly ever sets there...1-1.5mhz lower or whatever.
> 2. Same for the RAM, set 3200, and it 3199.
> 3. Of course the cold boots on memory changes.
> 4. Every time MSI releases a new bios, I have to reset all my saved ones...grrrrrr
> 5. Unrelated really, but it's a shame that I spent 140.00 for a board that doesn't have BLCK OC'ing, and the whole 25mhz stepping....sheesh
> 
> That's about it really.....I'm very stable overall really.


I usually don't have cold boot issues but every now and then it happens, it doesn't bother me too much because i have a specific time my PC starts automatically in the morning so when i wake up i can make coffee and the PC is already running in the meanwhile









1: i have that too, i currently run 3.950 GHz but it rarely shows as 3.950 GHz in software readings, most of the time i see 3.949 or something. In hardwareinfo64 is goes from 3.842,3 to 4.032,2 lol. I am not sure if its the sensor itself or the software that can't get an accurate reading out of it but i am not that bothered by it. Personally i think its the sensor itself. I had the same on my 990 FX platform and if i remember correctly i could get it more stable at higher PLL voltage but i am not sure. Could also be BIOS related, my Gigabyte boards were more accurate in this.

2: Same here, couldn't care less to be honest. As long as its close enough i am good.

3: Its annoying but nothing we can do about it, waiting on new BIOS in the hope they will fix it.

4: Happens to me too, seems logical actually since you wipe the entire BIOS.

5: Every board has its pro's and cons i guess. I always preferred Asus but it has been different too lol.

Performance is great on these platforms, i really can't complain. The only issue i have is that they STILL didn't fixed these minor issues.. I mean, there is a whole engineering team behind Asus and they still can't iron these things out? Even Elmor who works for Asus ROG agreed that its a mess..


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 1/2. I can understand that...I'm actually talking under load really. My 4770k at3.8ghz, always showed 3800mhz in software when loaded...not 3799.6/3798.5/etc.
> 
> Example:
> Ryzen 5 [email protected] set in the bios:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] set in the bios:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I can understand the cold boots....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. I don't think my Z87 board had the issue with saved bios being null when changing the bios on the board(MSI Z87-G43) I will say, I think I only updated it maybe twice. So that could be true.
> 
> 5. That answer is not clear enough to draw anything from, "i cant believe alot alot view amd is doing it this time."(this is my first AMD build since Duron, so maybe it's always been 25mhz increments)
> 
> Like I said, I'm pretty happy with my experience with this platform.


any software can round. that is all it is, rounding


and while that program may be showing you want you like. in reality you can not be at exactly that, you are always at a little above or less

as to 5 i hate a few things, all boards hsould have fsb, all boards should have the ability to oc and have power savings to name a few...... all i can do is shake my head at amd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1: I am sorry but the ec are your problems, you had them back in am3. Not everyone's
> 2: Maybe harder then you think, considering all manufactures have the same issues
> 1 and 2 it is physically impossible to run at exactly (blank) the thing that controls that is an electrical signal, you will always have Some variance.
> 
> 3 see above reply to hurr
> 
> 4i have yet to see any manufacture be any different
> 
> 5i cant believe alot alot view amd is doing it this time
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no.. There are a lot of people with the same issues with this EC sensor, i talked to The Stilt and Elmor about this and both agreed that its the Sensor itself that is causing issues. This IT8665E sensor is incredibly sensitive and they used the same sort sensor on AM3+ boards i own.
> 
> Elmor too agreed that its a mess and they are dealing with it, so its not only me who has problems reading from these EC sensors.
> 
> The issue relates to EC but is not directly caused by it.
> It has been known for good while now and currently there is no fix for it.
> 
> Basically it can happen in cases where multiple softwares or a software and EC together access the LPC/IO simultaneously.
> The LPC/IO gets "overloaded" and the registers get corrupted / set to wrong values.
> 
> This issue is not hardware specific and in "right" conditions can occur on any motherboard featuring the new IT8665E LPC/IO controller.
> C6H and other ASUS high-end boards are more prone for this issue as they feature an external EC. Most AM4 motherboards use IT8665E...
> So basically the issue is silicon level (?) errata in IT866E LPC/IO, manufactured by ITE Tech Inc.
> 
> When these registers starting to get corrupted my fans have entered to software control (instead of automatic) mode and ramping up to 100% with or without load, even at idle they ramp up and don't ramp down until i shut down the system or completely reset he BIOS..
> This should never happen because i have no Fan controlling software installed from Asus or any other brand.
> 
> Not all manufacturers have the same issue dude.. Only the ones that uses the faulty EC ITE8665E are Asus and Gigabyte, ASrock Tichi uses Nuvoton 6779D and has no problems.
Click to expand...

first who mentioned all manufactures, it isnt a errata or an issue, it is a chip limitation

also afaik the stilt does not work for asus but is a sub contractor, however i may very well be wrong @elmor @The Stilt @raja care to make an official comment ? is the "ec chip" flawed/causing issues ?


----------



## bfasdbfda

Hey guys, (almost) complete newbie here. Just build a Ryzen 5 1600 system: Asrock AB350 PRO 4 (atx) and 2x8gb crucial ballistix elite 3200.

To my surprise, the memory runs (apparently) perfectly fine at advertised speeds after I set the XMP profile in the UEFI.

So, questions: should I test the memory for stability, which programs do you recommend?
And, summer is coming so I'm not planning to overclock the R5, but is it worth to try tighter memory settings?

This is what I have right now:


----------



## nolive721

same board than you but could not get my Corsair LPX 3200 to run beyond 3066Mhz

specific to ram testing, I think that one below is very popular

http://www.ocbase.com/

aida64 is what I use because it would test the whole system stability

really curious if you plan to OC the CPU at some point with that board. I am running a 1500X at 3.9Ghz OC with 1.38V, somehow stable

entering summer you said, are you Aussie?


----------



## bfasdbfda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> same board than you but could not get my Corsair LPX 3200 to run beyond 3066Mhz


That's funny, the LPX was my other option, but went with Crucial. Lucky break.
Quote:


> specific to ram testing, I think that one below is very popular
> 
> http://www.ocbase.com/
> 
> aida64 is what I use because it would test the whole system stability


Thanks, I'll try it later.
Quote:


> really curious if you plan to OC the CPU at some point with that board. I am running a 1500X at 3.9Ghz OC with 1.38V, somehow stable
> 
> entering summer you said, are you Aussie?


Maybe in 5 or 6 months, with better temps and after I'm accustomed to the performance. I'm coming from a 1055t with 4gb DDR3 1600 so I'm pretty happy right now. And actually I went to the store to get a 1500x, but didn't have any, that cost me a few bucks. oh well.

Not Aussie, same hemisphere but really far: Argentina.

Thanks man.


----------



## ColonelBlimp

Just for information.

MSI Gaming Pro Carbon B350

Corsair Vengeance 2x8 GB CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R (red)

With the most current BIOS all I had to do was choose memory profile 2

Instant 3200 stable in gaming.

Happy bunny ?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> first who mentioned all manufactures, it isnt a errata or an issue, it is a chip limitation
> 
> also afaik the stilt does not work for asus but is a sub contractor, however i may very well be wrong @elmor @The Stilt @raja care to make an official comment ? is the "ec chip" flawed/causing issues ?


Originally Posted by hurricane28 View Post

Quote:
Originally Posted by Hequaqua View Post

I hear ya...but they have made major strides really....considering this is a brand new platform and uArch.

As someone else posted in here....forgive me I can't think of the users name...."All the bios' for AM4 are beta." biggrin.gif

Yes they have indeed but still, i expected a little more from Asus to be honest. I mean, i am not engineer and i really don't understand why it is that hard to solve these problems or where the bottleneck lies with this but its sure frustrating.

Other than that, i really really love my Ryzen system. I know they are trying and they make good progress but maybe they need to try a little harder because people are fed up with these issues and i am one of them.

*Maybe harder then you think, considering all manufactures have the same issues*

You did.. lol.

Chip limitation? Its not an chip limitation if i want to read from it with only one program open... The limitation is that when multiple software programs are trying to access it the registers get corrupted and which causing strange erratic behavior.

That is correct, The Stilt works for Asus, his timings are also in the newer BIOS's of the C6H.

Elmor is an R&D engineer, i don't think he works with software but he is the first person to talk to if you want real answers from Asus.

I personally don't know if the EC sensor per design is flawed as i am no engineer but what i do know is that whenever i try to read from it i get EC error warning in event viewer and sometimes all hell breaks loose. I currently use only hardwareinfo64 with EC enabled with fans connected to the motherboard and i must say that i haven't had any issues so far. It only been for 2 days so anything can happen but i get no erratic behavior in Windows like high latency's or other strange stuff going so i guess Mumak did a good job in "fixing" this.

Elmor told me they are working on a software that probably "solve" the issue but he is not sure but optimistic.

Btw, most of it above is coming from The Stilt and Elmor.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfasdbfda*
> 
> That's funny, the LPX was my other option, but went with Crucial. Lucky break.
> Thanks, I'll try it later.
> Maybe in 5 or 6 months, with better temps and after I'm accustomed to the performance. I'm coming from a 1055t with 4gb DDR3 1600 so I'm pretty happy right now. And actually I went to the store to get a 1500x, but didn't have any, that cost me a few bucks. oh well.
> 
> Not Aussie, same hemisphere but really far: Argentina.
> 
> Thanks man.


de nada amigo and sorry for mistaking your homeland....

I dont see many PRO4 board owner on OCN so I am just curious when somebody mentioned it.

I am coming from a G3258 and 8gbDDR3 so I can tell you I also enjoyed the move but I like pushing stuff to maximize performances so this 1500X had no chance to take a rest with me.

are you on the stock cooler by the way? I am and its working actually great with idle temp around 36-37degC and max under load at 61-62degC

makes this Ryzen 5 really great value for money!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColonelBlimp*
> 
> Just for information.
> 
> MSI Gaming Pro Carbon B350
> 
> Corsair Vengeance 2x8 GB CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R (red)
> 
> With the most current BIOS all I had to do was choose memory profile 2
> 
> Instant 3200 stable in gaming.
> 
> Happy bunny ?


No cold boot issue and ram settings stay after each boot/reboot, right? If so, mine too with a cheap Asus B350. I will try 3333 but adding 0.02v, then 3400.


----------



## ColonelBlimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> No cold boot issue and ram settings stay after each boot/reboot, right? If so, mine too with a cheap Asus B350. I will try 3333 but adding 0.02v, then 3400.


That's correct, no cold boot issue.
Haven't tried overclocking CPU yet (1600) and I wonder that when I do it may have some effect on the ram.
Hope not.

Also, the new agesa update which changes things ready for the new Apu's, hopefully that won't affect it either. Maybe I won't even install it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> first who mentioned all manufactures, it isnt a errata or an issue, it is a chip limitation
> 
> also afaik the stilt does not work for asus but is a sub contractor, however i may very well be wrong @elmor @The Stilt @raja care to make an official comment ? is the "ec chip" flawed/causing issues ?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by hurricane28 View Post
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Hequaqua View Post
> 
> I hear ya...but they have made major strides really....considering this is a brand new platform and uArch.
> 
> As someone else posted in here....forgive me I can't think of the users name...."All the bios' for AM4 are beta." biggrin.gif
> 
> Yes they have indeed but still, i expected a little more from Asus to be honest. I mean, i am not engineer and i really don't understand why it is that hard to solve these problems or where the bottleneck lies with this but its sure frustrating.
> 
> Other than that, i really really love my Ryzen system. I know they are trying and they make good progress but maybe they need to try a little harder because people are fed up with these issues and i am one of them.
> 
> *Maybe harder then you think, considering all manufactures have the same issues*
> You did.. lol.
> 
> Chip limitation? Its not an chip limitation if i want to read from it with only one program open... The limitation is that when multiple software programs are trying to access it the registers get corrupted and which causing strange erratic behavior.
> 
> That is correct, The Stilt works for Asus, his timings are also in the newer BIOS's of the C6H.
> 
> Elmor is an R&D engineer, i don't think he works with software but he is the first person to talk to if you want real answers from Asus.
> 
> I personally don't know if the EC sensor per design is flawed as i am no engineer but what i do know is that whenever i try to read from it i get EC error warning in event viewer and sometimes all hell breaks loose. I currently use only hardwareinfo64 with EC enabled with fans connected to the motherboard and i must say that i haven't had any issues so far. It only been for 2 days so anything can happen but i get no erratic behavior in Windows like high latency's or other strange stuff going so i guess Mumak did a good job in "fixing" this.
> 
> Elmor told me they are working on a software that probably "solve" the issue but he is not sure but optimistic.
> 
> Btw, most of it above is coming from The Stilt and Elmor.
Click to expand...

[/Quote]

You seem to be mixing replies. All manufactures have similar issues, were not talking about "ec issues " cold boots, ram incompatibilities, ect

As i said the ec chip is a limitation. Which is what you just described, as to Elmor i can say he said the sky is purple, that does not mean he did say it, all we have is you saying he said it. Unlike you i tagged him, i want to know what he says. Not what you say he said.

As to the stilt, being a sub contractor is not the same as working for, which is what i said already, if *he* wants to correct me ill listen

Edit i can't tell what you messed up with the quote as i dont have time to investigate so I'll leave it with the extra quote at the end

Here is the full quote
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i hope they fix some problems too on the current platform.. I mean, people still experience cold boot issues and other funky stuff.
> 
> I have cold boot issues too at times and sometimes when i restart my RAM is set to 2400 MHz instead of 3466 MHz... I can't believe they still didn't fix this.. That and the EC problems people are having, i mean, the list goes on and on.. Its time for Asus to do a little more effort imo, they got lazy..
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry but the ec are your problems, you had them back in am3. Not everyone's
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I hear ya...but they have made major strides really....considering this is a brand new platform and uArch.
> 
> As someone else posted in here....forgive me I can't think of the users name...."All the bios' for AM4 are beta."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they have indeed but still, i expected a little more from Asus to be honest. I mean, i am not engineer and i really don't understand why it is that hard to solve these problems or where the bottleneck lies with this but its sure frustrating.
> 
> Other than that, i really really love my Ryzen system. I know they are trying and they make good progress but maybe they need to try a little harder because people are fed up with these issues and i am one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe harder then you think, considering all manufactures have the same issues
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The only real issue I have is the cold boot when trying to run the RAM higher/out of spec.
> 
> There are a couple of small things that drive me nuts....it might be software monitoring that is the real issue....but still....
> 
> 1. Set for 3825mhz, and it hardly ever sets there...1-1.5mhz lower or whatever.
> 2. Same for the RAM, set 3200, and it 3199.
> 3. Of course the cold boots on memory changes.
> 4. Every time MSI releases a new bios, I have to reset all my saved ones...grrrrrr
> 5. Unrelated really, but it's a shame that I spent 140.00 for a board that doesn't have BLCK OC'ing, and the whole 25mhz stepping....sheesh
> 
> That's about it really.....I'm very stable overall really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 and 2 it is physically impossible to run at exactly (blank) the thing that controls that is an electrical signal, you will always have Some variance.
> 
> 3 see above reply to hurr
> 
> 4i have yet to see any manufacture be any different
> 
> 5i cant believe alot alot view amd is doing it this time
Click to expand...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*


You seem to be mixing replies. All manufactures have similar issues, were not talking about "ec issues " cold boots, ram incompatibilities, ect

As i said the ec chip is a limitation. Which is what you just described, as to Elmor i can say he said the sky is purple, that does not mean he did say it, all we have is you saying he said it. Unlike you i tagged him, i want to know what he says. Not what you say he said.

As to the stilt, being a sub contractor is not the same as working for, which is what i said already, if *he* wants to correct me ill listen

Edit *i can't tell what you messed up with the quote as i dont have time to investigate so I'll leave it with the extra quote at the end
*

Here is the full quote
[/quote]

bold text, that's you problem dude, do some reading BEFORE You reply to people.. If you don't believe me, idk what to tell you man, its up to you. I am dealing with problems you have no idea off.. I am dealing with The Stilt and Elmor via PM and i am simply not giving you any more info on what they said simply because you call me out and "proof" people wrong.. This attitude is getting old man, better drop it.


----------



## Mega Man

I think you miss understood mega,

I said i couldn't fix your post go back and read your posts
1 2
( now both ) which both cut out quotes, usually i fix them, but i don't have time to today.

The fact is many times when you edit quotes you cut out syntax which i edit it ( no judgement, i understand your native language is not english)

As too your post, you made more unsubstantiated claims with no truth that you have claimed since am3+ was an issue, and simply put it isnt. It is a limitation. It does *not* need fixed

If i am wrong Raja, the stilt (assuming he is not a sub contactor, as most subcontractors dont have the ability to speak on asus behalf), or elmor can tell me


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I think you miss understood mega,
> 
> I said i couldn't fix your post go back and read your posts
> 1 2
> ( now both ) which both cut out quotes, usually i fix them, but i don't have time to today.
> 
> The fact is many times when you edit quotes you cut out syntax which i edit it ( no judgement, i understand your native language is not english)
> 
> As too your post, you made more unsubstantiated claims with no truth that you have claimed since am3+ was an issue, and simply put it isnt. It is a limitation. It does *not* need fixed
> 
> If i am wrong Raja, the stilt (assuming he is not a sub contactor, as most subcontractors dont have the ability to speak on asus behalf), or elmor can tell me


Dude, there is nothing wrong with my English.. I don't know if you actually read your own posts and no offense, but my English is better than yours while its not even my native Language.. In fact i am 1/4 American and i explained this to you before.. Stop attacking me because English is not my native Language, my English is fine. Mostly when i don't understand you is because of your broken English. I don't know if you have some writing difficulty but if you do, plz tell me so i try more my best to understand them.

Back on topic:

Again dude, you have no idea what you are talking about... You don't have to speak on the behalf of Asus in order to determine an problem.. We did lots of troubleshooting and i talked to Mumak, The Stilt, Elmor and i went over to Aida64 forum in order to understand what is causing this..
if you do not want to believe me and keep attacking me or question my posts, were done talking.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Dude, there is nothing wrong with my English.. I don't know if you actually read your own posts and no offense, but my English is better than yours while its not even my native Language.. In fact i am 1/4 American and i explained this to you before.. Stop attacking me because English is not my native Language, my English is fine. Mostly when i don't understand you is because of your broken English. I don't know if you have some writing difficulty but if you do, plz tell me so i try more my best to understand them.
> 
> Back on topic:
> 
> Again dude, you have no idea what you are talking about... You don't have to speak on the behalf of Asus in order to determine an problem.. We did lots of troubleshooting and i talked to Mumak, The Stilt, Elmor and i went over to Aida64 forum in order to understand what is causing this..
> if you do not want to believe me and keep attacking me or question my posts, were done talking.


Just ignore him. I did. Did wonders for my mood. He's a troll....don't feed him.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Just ignore him. I did. Did wonders for my mood. He's a troll....don't feed him.


Sometimes yes, but only when he cannot win he comes with this Language bull..
I said what i wanted to say and i am not an liar.. Everything i said was true..


----------



## Mega Man

finally at home now i have time for this

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You seem to be mixing replies. All manufactures have similar issues, were not talking about "ec issues " cold boots, ram incompatibilities, ect
> 
> As i said the ec chip is a limitation. Which is what you just described, as to Elmor i can say he said the sky is purple, that does not mean he did say it, all we have is you saying he said it. Unlike you i tagged him, i want to know what he says. Not what you say he said.
> 
> As to the stilt, being a sub contractor is not the same as working for, which is what i said already, if *he* wants to correct me ill listen
> 
> Edit *i can't tell what you messed up with the quote as i dont have time to investigate so I'll leave it with the extra quote at the end
> *
> 
> Here is the full quote
> 
> 
> 
> bold text, that's you problem dude, do some reading BEFORE You reply to people.. If you don't believe me, idk what to tell you man, its up to you. I am dealing with problems you have no idea off.. I am dealing with The Stilt and Elmor via PM and i am simply not giving you any more info on what they said simply because you call me out and "proof" people wrong.. This attitude is getting old man, better drop it.
Click to expand...

i read just fine

this is what your posts looks like


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








you edited the quote and removed things like "[" "]" "quote" and various combinations there of. there for your post not only is wrong. but on my phone, while bouncing around a 2500 pickup with a bed installed i could not fix it, i am lucky i can type as well as i do, on the phone, at work esp when the " quotes " you quoted actually look like this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







now originally i was actually giving you the benefit of the doubt but after i called you out on it, now you state you didnt change anything ?

that addresses your bold comment

as to the rest, you have NO source, no proof. ( yes it is proof, i was not trying to say prove however if you would like for me to start showing you how poor your English is, i can, and now that i am on an actual pc rather then a phone you can feel free to try and tell me i am wrong. )

you seem to be confusing this post so again ill break it down.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i hope they fix some problems too on the current platform.. I mean, people still experience cold boot issues and other funky stuff.
> 
> I have cold boot issues too at times and sometimes when i restart my RAM is set to 2400 MHz instead of 3466 MHz... I can't believe they still didn't fix this.. That and the EC problems people are having, i mean, the list goes on and on.. Its time for Asus to do a little more effort imo, they got lazy..
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry but the ec are your problems, you had them back in am3. Not everyone's
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I hear ya...but they have made major strides really....considering this is a brand new platform and uArch.
> 
> As someone else posted in here....forgive me I can't think of the users name...."All the bios' for AM4 are beta."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they have indeed but still, i expected a little more from Asus to be honest. I mean, i am not engineer and i really don't understand why it is that hard to solve these problems or where the bottleneck lies with this but its sure frustrating.
> 
> Other than that, i really really love my Ryzen system. I know they are trying and they make good progress but maybe they need to try a little harder because people are fed up with these issues and i am one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe harder then you think, considering all manufactures have the same issues
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The only real issue I have is the cold boot when trying to run the RAM higher/out of spec.
> 
> There are a couple of small things that drive me nuts....it might be software monitoring that is the real issue....but still....
> 
> 1. Set for 3825mhz, and it hardly ever sets there...1-1.5mhz lower or whatever.
> 2. Same for the RAM, set 3200, and it 3199.
> 3. Of course the cold boots on memory changes.
> 4. Every time MSI releases a new bios, I have to reset all my saved ones...grrrrrr
> 5. Unrelated really, but it's a shame that I spent 140.00 for a board that doesn't have BLCK OC'ing, and the whole 25mhz stepping....sheesh
> 
> That's about it really.....I'm very stable overall really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1 and 2 it is physically impossible to run at exactly (blank) the thing that controls that is an electrical signal, you will always have Some variance.
> 
> 3 see above reply to hurr
> 
> 4i have yet to see any manufacture be any different
> 
> 5i cant believe alot alot view amd is doing it this time
Click to expand...





i posted the above to which you replied


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1: I am sorry but the ec are your problems, you had them back in am3. Not everyone's
> 2: Maybe harder then you think, considering all manufactures have the same issues
> 1 and 2 it is physically impossible to run at exactly (blank) the thing that controls that is an electrical signal, you will always have Some variance.
> 
> 3 see above reply to hurr
> 
> 4i have yet to see any manufacture be any different
> 
> 5i cant believe alot alot view amd is doing it this time
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no.. There are a lot of people with the same issues with this EC sensor, i talked to The Stilt and Elmor about this and both agreed that its the Sensor itself that is causing issues. This IT8665E sensor is incredibly sensitive and they used the same sort sensor on AM3+ boards i own.
> 
> Elmor too agreed that its a mess and they are dealing with it, so its not only me who has problems reading from these EC sensors.
> 
> The issue relates to EC but is not directly caused by it.
> It has been known for good while now and currently there is no fix for it.
> 
> Basically it can happen in cases where multiple softwares or a software and EC together access the LPC/IO simultaneously.
> The LPC/IO gets "overloaded" and the registers get corrupted / set to wrong values.
> 
> This issue is not hardware specific and in "right" conditions can occur on any motherboard featuring the new IT8665E LPC/IO controller.
> C6H and other ASUS high-end boards are more prone for this issue as they feature an external EC. Most AM4 motherboards use IT8665E...
> So basically the issue is silicon level (?) errata in IT866E LPC/IO, manufactured by ITE Tech Inc.
> 
> When these registers starting to get corrupted my fans have entered to software control (instead of automatic) mode and ramping up to 100% with or without load, even at idle they ramp up and don't ramp down until i shut down the system or completely reset he BIOS..
> This should never happen because i have no Fan controlling software installed from Asus or any other brand.
> 
> Not all manufacturers have the same issue dude.. Only the ones that uses the faulty EC ITE8665E are Asus and Gigabyte, ASrock Tichi uses Nuvoton 6779D and has no problems.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 1/2. I can understand that...I'm actually talking under load really. My 4770k at3.8ghz, always showed 3800mhz in software when loaded...not 3799.6/3798.5/etc.
> 
> Example:
> Ryzen 5 [email protected] set in the bios:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] set in the bios:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I can understand the cold boots....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. I don't think my Z87 board had the issue with saved bios being null when changing the bios on the board(MSI Z87-G43) I will say, I think I only updated it maybe twice. So that could be true.
> 
> 5. That answer is not clear enough to draw anything from, "i cant believe alot alot view amd is doing it this time."(this is my first AMD build since Duron, so maybe it's always been 25mhz increments)
> 
> Like I said, I'm pretty happy with my experience with this platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any software can round. that is all it is, rounding
> 
> 
> and while that program may be showing you want you like. in reality you can not be at exactly that, you are always at a little above or less
> 
> as to 5 i hate a few things, all boards hsould have fsb, all boards should have the ability to oc and have power savings to name a few...... all i can do is shake my head at amd
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1: I am sorry but the ec are your problems, you had them back in am3. Not everyone's
> 2: Maybe harder then you think, considering all manufactures have the same issues
> 1 and 2 it is physically impossible to run at exactly (blank) the thing that controls that is an electrical signal, you will always have Some variance.
> 
> 3 see above reply to hurr
> 
> 4i have yet to see any manufacture be any different
> 
> 5i cant believe alot alot view amd is doing it this time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, no.. There are a lot of people with the same issues with this EC sensor, i talked to The Stilt and Elmor about this and both agreed that its the Sensor itself that is causing issues. This IT8665E sensor is incredibly sensitive and they used the same sort sensor on AM3+ boards i own.
> 
> Elmor too agreed that its a mess and they are dealing with it, so its not only me who has problems reading from these EC sensors.
> 
> The issue relates to EC but is not directly caused by it.
> It has been known for good while now and currently there is no fix for it.
> 
> Basically it can happen in cases where multiple softwares or a software and EC together access the LPC/IO simultaneously.
> The LPC/IO gets "overloaded" and the registers get corrupted / set to wrong values.
> 
> This issue is not hardware specific and in "right" conditions can occur on any motherboard featuring the new IT8665E LPC/IO controller.
> C6H and other ASUS high-end boards are more prone for this issue as they feature an external EC. Most AM4 motherboards use IT8665E...
> So basically the issue is silicon level (?) errata in IT866E LPC/IO, manufactured by ITE Tech Inc.
> 
> When these registers starting to get corrupted my fans have entered to software control (instead of automatic) mode and ramping up to 100% with or without load, even at idle they ramp up and don't ramp down until i shut down the system or completely reset he BIOS..
> This should never happen because i have no Fan controlling software installed from Asus or any other brand.
> 
> Not all manufacturers have the same issue dude.. Only the ones that uses the faulty EC ITE8665E are Asus and Gigabyte, ASrock Tichi uses Nuvoton 6779D and has no problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> first who mentioned all manufactures, it isnt a errata or an issue, it is a chip limitation
> 
> also afaik the stilt does not work for asus but is a sub contractor, however i may very well be wrong @elmor @The Stilt @raja care to make an official comment ? is the "ec chip" flawed/causing issues ?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> first who mentioned all manufactures, it isnt a errata or an issue, it is a chip limitation
> 
> also afaik the stilt does not work for asus but is a sub contractor, however i may very well be wrong @elmor @The Stilt @raja care to make an official comment ? is the "ec chip" flawed/causing issues ?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by hurricane28 View Post
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Hequaqua View Post
> 
> I hear ya...but they have made major strides really....considering this is a brand new platform and uArch.
> 
> As someone else posted in here....forgive me I can't think of the users name...."All the bios' for AM4 are beta." biggrin.gif
> 
> Yes they have indeed but still, i expected a little more from Asus to be honest. I mean, i am not engineer and i really don't understand why it is that hard to solve these problems or where the bottleneck lies with this but its sure frustrating.
> 
> Other than that, i really really love my Ryzen system. I know they are trying and they make good progress but maybe they need to try a little harder because people are fed up with these issues and i am one of them.
> 
> *Maybe harder then you think, considering all manufactures have the same issues*
> 
> You did.. lol.
> 
> Chip limitation? Its not an chip limitation if i want to read from it with only one program open... The limitation is that when multiple software programs are trying to access it the registers get corrupted and which causing strange erratic behavior.
> 
> That is correct, The Stilt works for Asus, his timings are also in the newer BIOS's of the C6H.
> 
> Elmor is an R&D engineer, i don't think he works with software but he is the first person to talk to if you want real answers from Asus.
> 
> I personally don't know if the EC sensor per design is flawed as i am no engineer but what i do know is that whenever i try to read from it i get EC error warning in event viewer and sometimes all hell breaks loose. I currently use only hardwareinfo64 with EC enabled with fans connected to the motherboard and i must say that i haven't had any issues so far. It only been for 2 days so anything can happen but i get no erratic behavior in Windows like high latency's or other strange stuff going so i guess Mumak did a good job in "fixing" this.
> 
> Elmor told me they are working on a software that probably "solve" the issue but he is not sure but optimistic.
> 
> Btw, most of it above is coming from The Stilt and Elmor.
Click to expand...





no, i didnt

ill break it up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, i hope they fix some problems too on the current platform.. I mean, people still experience cold boot issues and other funky stuff.
> 
> I have cold boot issues too at times and sometimes when i restart my RAM is set to 2400 MHz instead of 3466 MHz... I can't believe they still didn't fix this.. That and the EC problems people are having, i mean, the list goes on and on.. Its time for Asus to do a little more effort imo, they got lazy..
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry but the ec are your problems, you had them back in am3. Not everyone's
Click to expand...

there it is, the end of the ec conversation
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I hear ya...but they have made major strides really....considering this is a brand new platform and uArch.
> 
> As someone else posted in here....forgive me I can't think of the users name...."All the bios' for AM4 are beta."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they have indeed but still, i expected a little more from Asus to be honest. I mean, i am not engineer and i really don't understand why it is that hard to solve these problems or where the bottleneck lies with this but its sure frustrating.
> 
> Other than that, i really really love my Ryzen system. I know they are trying and they make good progress but maybe they need to try a little harder because people are fed up with these issues and i am one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe harder then you think, considering all manufactures have the same issues
Click to expand...

there it is, now if you go back and follow that quote tree, there was talk about "issues" ryzen as a whole suffers from. like the cold boot, memory training ect
you are the only ones stuck on the so called
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That and the EC problems people are having, i mean, the list goes on and on..


that is quite literally where you interjected your "ec problems" in to the conversation and when you say " not all manufactures have the same issues your wrong, when speaking about the issues ryzen as a platform has as a whole

and the rest is not relevant


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The only real issue I have is the cold boot when trying to run the RAM higher/out of spec.
> 
> There are a couple of small things that drive me nuts....it might be software monitoring that is the real issue....but still....
> 
> 1. Set for 3825mhz, and it hardly ever sets there...1-1.5mhz lower or whatever.
> 2. Same for the RAM, set 3200, and it 3199.
> 3. Of course the cold boots on memory changes.
> 4. Every time MSI releases a new bios, I have to reset all my saved ones...grrrrrr
> 5. Unrelated really, but it's a shame that I spent 140.00 for a board that doesn't have BLCK OC'ing, and the whole 25mhz stepping....sheesh
> 
> That's about it really.....I'm very stable overall really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 and 2 it is physically impossible to run at exactly (blank) the thing that controls that is an electrical signal, you will always have Some variance.
> 
> 3 see above reply to hurr
> 
> 4i have yet to see any manufacture be any different
> 
> 5i cant believe alot alot view amd is doing it this time
Click to expand...





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Dude, there is nothing wrong with my English.. I don't know if you actually read your own posts and no offense, but my English is better than yours while its not even my native Language.. In fact i am 1/4 American and i explained this to you before.. Stop attacking me because English is not my native Language, my English is fine. Mostly when i don't understand you is because of your broken English. I don't know if you have some writing difficulty but if you do, plz tell me so i try more my best to understand them.
> 
> Back on topic:
> 
> Again dude, you have no idea what you are talking about... You don't have to speak on the behalf of Asus in order to determine an problem.. We did lots of troubleshooting and i talked to Mumak, The Stilt, Elmor and i went over to Aida64 forum in order to understand what is causing this..
> if you do not want to believe me and keep attacking me or question my posts, were done talking.
> 
> 
> 
> Just ignore him. I did. Did wonders for my mood. He's a troll....don't feed him.
Click to expand...

yes demonize people who present facts you cant argue with, " he a troll" troll is just another scapegot because your wrong, but hey sure, ill let you live in your world
the rep system is very sufficient and shows everything that is wrong with your post

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Just ignore him. I did. Did wonders for my mood. He's a troll....don't feed him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes yes, but only when he cannot win he comes with this Language bull..
> I said what i wanted to say and i am not an liar.. Everything i said was true..
Click to expand...

i never called you a liar. i said *prove* it. you keep saying outlandish things like

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, no.. There are a lot of people with the same issues with this EC sensor, i talked to The Stilt and Elmor about this and both agreed that its the Sensor itself that is causing issues. This IT8665E sensor is incredibly sensitive and they used the same sort sensor on AM3+ boards i own.
> 
> Elmor too agreed that its a mess and they are dealing with it, so its not only me who has problems reading from these EC sensors.
> 
> The issue relates to EC but is not directly caused by it.
> It has been known for good while now and currently there is no fix for it.
> 
> Basically it can happen in cases where multiple softwares or a software and EC together access the LPC/IO simultaneously.
> The LPC/IO gets "overloaded" and the registers get corrupted / set to wrong values.
> 
> This issue is not hardware specific and in "right" conditions can occur on any motherboard featuring the new IT8665E LPC/IO controller.
> C6H and other ASUS high-end boards are more prone for this issue as they feature an external EC. Most AM4 motherboards use IT8665E...
> So basically the issue is silicon level (?) errata in IT866E LPC/IO, manufactured by ITE Tech Inc.
> 
> When these registers starting to get corrupted my fans have entered to software control (instead of automatic) mode and ramping up to 100% with or without load, even at idle they ramp up and don't ramp down until i shut down the system or completely reset he BIOS..
> This should never happen because i have no Fan controlling software installed from Asus or any other brand.
> 
> Not all manufacturers have the same issue dude.. Only the ones that uses the faulty EC ITE8665E are Asus and Gigabyte, ASrock Tichi uses Nuvoton 6779D and has no problems.


there, you claim 2 high level people who work for asus state they have an issue and their build quality is sub par ( i am paraphrasing ) as they use a sub par chip. i call shenanigans

wheres your proof? simple fact. if it were such a problem they would not have continued using it for another entire generation ( am3 + to am4 -- not to mention fm,fm2,,fm2+, ..... )

feel free to prove me wrong. also again i am happy to tag them to help your case

@elmor @The Stilt @raja

is the monitoring chip on the CVI sub par and suffering from engineering issues? does it need a fix ? or is there a chip limitation that will not hinder normal usage ?


----------



## Daveleaf

I think I like Ryzen Master

Got a asrock x370 itx and 1600x with 16 gig xflare

Left everything on default except XMP


The CPU was hitting 1.5v on auto and going to 4.1 gigs randomly.

Set to manual OC, and 1.35v @ 3.9 stable, but did not like it being pegged at 3.9 24/7

Tried Ryzen Master

[email protected] 1.275v stable and it clocks up and down as needed too.

I just don't get why this board was killing the CPU with so much voltage on default settings
This normal ?


----------



## Vellinious

Pretty much the way of it with the Ryzen boards. Auto always feeds it too much. Hell, even on most of the Intel boards, leaving the voltage on auto is always a mistake. Always.


----------



## hurricane28

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> finally at home now i have time for this
> i read just fine
> 
> this is what your posts looks like
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you edited the quote and removed things like "[" "]" "quote" and various combinations there of. there for your post not only is wrong. but on my phone, while bouncing around a 2500 pickup with a bed installed i could not fix it, i am lucky i can type as well as i do, on the phone, at work esp when the " quotes " you quoted actually look like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now originally i was actually giving you the benefit of the doubt but after i called you out on it, now you state you didnt change anything ?
> 
> that addresses your bold comment
> 
> as to the rest, you have NO source, no proof. ( yes it is proof, i was not trying to say prove however if you would like for me to start showing you how poor your English is, i can, and now that i am on an actual pc rather then a phone you can feel free to try and tell me i am wrong. )
> 
> you seem to be confusing this post so again ill break it down.
> 
> i posted the above to which you replied
> 
> no, i didnt
> 
> ill break it up
> there it is, the end of the ec conversation
> there it is, now if you go back and follow that quote tree, there was talk about "issues" ryzen as a whole suffers from. like the cold boot, memory training ect
> you are the only ones stuck on the so called
> that is quite literally where you interjected your "ec problems" in to the conversation and when you say " not all manufactures have the same issues your wrong, when speaking about the issues ryzen as a platform has as a whole
> 
> and the rest is not relevant
> yes demonize people who present facts you cant argue with, " he a troll" troll is just another scapegot because your wrong, but hey sure, ill let you live in your world
> the rep system is very sufficient and shows everything that is wrong with your post
> i never called you a liar. i said *prove* it. you keep saying outlandish things like
> there, you claim 2 high level people who work for asus state they have an issue and their build quality is sub par ( i am paraphrasing ) as they use a sub par chip. i call shenanigans
> 
> wheres your proof? simple fact. if it were such a problem they would not have continued using it for another entire generation ( am3 + to am4 -- not to mention fm,fm2,,fm2+, ..... )
> 
> feel free to prove me wrong. also again i am happy to tag them to help your case
> 
> @elmor @The Stilt @raja
> 
> is the monitoring chip on the CVI sub par and suffering from engineering issues? does it need a fix ? or is there a chip limitation that will not hinder normal usage ?






This guy....









And yet again you digress from the problem at hand with your "proofing wrong" attitude... I am done talking to you,
Have a nice day Sir.


----------



## Mega Man

Yep, i did, you mis read what i post, but sure, keep drinking the koolaide


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yep, i did, you mis read what i post, but sure, keep drinking the koolaide


Lmao, koolaide indeed Sir, koolaide indeed









Let me ask you one question, do you understand how frustrating these problems are? Even after doing everything i can to prevent it, it still presents itself..

I must say that when i no longer use Aida64 but hardwareinfo64 instead, i didn't have any problems. Temp reading are fine and fans are also fine again... All i did was removing the BIOS battery and let the system sit for a while, than plug the battery back in and all is well as for now. I had this before and after 4 days it started again, will do more tests this week in order to determine if the problem is fixed or not.

Strange thing is that i am having cold boot issues now which i hadn't before..

Also, i do still get the EVENT ID 15: "The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested. The BIOS might be trying to access the EC without synchronizing with the operating system. This data will be ignored. No further action is necessary; however, you should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS."

Not as much as i used to get but i think this warning is related to the EC register corruption. When this happens a lot, the register gets corrupted and i get this strange erratic behavior. Now even with EC support enabled in hardwareinfo64, i do not get high latency's anymore or other problems.


----------



## specialedge

Well I just joined this forum, and was just joining this thread. Glad to know whats been going on recently in the Ryzen world!


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specialedge*
> 
> Well I just joined this forum, and was just joining this thread. Glad to know whats been going on recently in the Ryzen world!


Welcome to the forums, you have a lot of reading to be doing









Hope you enjoy yourself here, you should just avoid reading the last couple of pages in this thread, they are not indicative of the type of posting we usually see at overclock










A lot of that should have been taken to PM


----------



## therock003

R5 1600x on a node 202 min itx system with Cryotig C7 Cooler. Temps are 45-51 idle and 74.5 max on full load, as shown from Ryzen Master? Are these normal, and could i perform an OC on such a small case with that given space


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therock003*
> 
> R5 1600x on a node 202 min itx system with Cryotig C7 Cooler. Temps are 45-51 idle and 74.5 max on full load, as shown from Ryzen Master? Are these normal, and could i perform an OC on such a small case with that given space


Take off 20c and you will get right number. If in doubt, cross reference it with CPU (Tdie) reading in HW Info.


----------



## therock003

IS Ryzen Master outputing with an offset, i thought it gives actual values? And what is the safe range


----------



## Mega Man

Depends on the chip, "x" cpus get the offset iirc on ryzen master


----------



## weyburn

I was on the fence on getting my girlfriend's rig a 1400 or 1500x, but I managed to snag a new 1500x on eBay for $125 lol.


----------



## Mega Man

Be careful of ebay cpus


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Be careful of ebay cpus


How come?


----------



## Mega Man

( fair disclosure i am assuming used, and not purchased via trusted source like newegg - which does sell on eBay ) No history on cpu, which could be abused, and some Chinese sellers sell fake cpus....


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ( fair disclosure i am assuming used, and not purchased via trusted source like newegg - which does sell on eBay ) No history on cpu, which could be abused, and some Chinese sellers sell fake cpus....


Oh yeah I made sure it was from a reputable seller. Seller has like 1k positive reviews in the last year with 0 negative reviews, and it's new never used. I also know about fake CPUs.

So I should be fine, but thanks for the concern


----------



## weyburn

Oh and ryzen master displays proper temp values for x chips. It doesn't display offset.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 1: i have that too, i currently run 3.950 GHz but it rarely shows as 3.950 GHz in software readings, most of the time i see 3.949 or something. In hardwareinfo64 is goes from 3.842,3 to 4.032,2 lol. I am not sure if its the sensor itself or the software that can't get an accurate reading out of it but i am not that bothered by it. Personally i think its the sensor itself. I had the same on my 990 FX platform and if i remember correctly i could get it more stable at higher PLL voltage but i am not sure. Could also be BIOS related, my Gigabyte boards were more accurate in this.


The clocks jump around in monitoring software because the displayed FSB is derived from a software timer, not some sort of hardware clock monitor or sensor. Because of this, the FSB speed reported can fluctuate by a few MHz and throw off core clock readings. 102*39.5=4029 and 98*39.5=3871, which is about what you are seeing while I see 98-102 FSB on almost every board with Ryzen and stock FSB.


----------



## nolive721

on topic of clocks, I seemed to remember that my clocks at idle would decrease if switching from Ryzen balanced to windows balanced or even more power saver Plan.

I ahve OCed my chip from the BIOS but I tried to install Ryzen Master few days ago just to see what benefits I could take from its features,was not convinced and uninstalled it and now whatever power plan I choose my clocks stay right there at my max OC (3.85ghz)

might be the trigger of my issue?

noticed also that in the processor power management in Ryzen balanced advanced settings, there was a min power state I think that was teh name which has disappeared

any thoughts? could it eb one of the recent windows update?I am not yet on FCU

thanks in advance


----------



## nolive721

sorry to bump and I guess I am facing maybe a specific case but does anyone have any idea what went wrong here with the Power plan adjustments to CPU clocks?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> sorry to bump and I guess I am facing maybe a specific case but does anyone have any idea what went wrong here with the Power plan adjustments to CPU clocks?


what is your problem?
i dont understand.

if you dont see your cores with low speeds, this is only with p-states (i think)


----------



## nolive721

no. thats the point, I could see clocks decreasing with Windows Power Plan like power saver or Balanced vs AMD Ryzen balanced even with just manual OC in the BIOS, not touching Pstates at all.

now its gone either because I have been foolish to install Ryzen Master or some Windows updates maybe influenced the issue


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> no. thats the point, I could see clocks decreasing with Windows Power Plan like power saver or Balanced vs AMD Ryzen balanced even with just manual OC in the BIOS, not touching Pstates at all.
> 
> now its gone either because I have been foolish to install Ryzen Master or some Windows updates maybe influenced the issue


Power consumption is not much different if the clocks do not drop, Ryzen has extensive power gating that turns off most of the chip when idle.


----------



## nolive721

my CPU+SOC wattage is at around 29-30W with 3.85ghz and 1.3175Vcore when using Ryzen balanced.

I seem to remember this being lower when using Windows Power saver plan

also this bit I mentioned yesterday is intriguing me

noticed also that in the processor power management in Ryzen balanced advanced settings, there was a min power state I think that was the name which has disappeared


----------



## nolive721

I should also mention that Windows was not letting me uninstall Ryzen Master manually and was giving me error code 2503

i did bit Online search and came up with the solution to use this own Microsoft registry cleaner https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/17588/fix-problems-that-block-programs-from-being-installed-or-removed

it could be another root cause?


----------



## iakovl

anyone using CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 memory without a problem with 1600 on B350 board?


----------



## ColonelBlimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iakovl*
> 
> anyone using CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 memory without a problem with 1600 on B350 board?


I'M using that with the R on the end (red)
That's with an MSI Gaming Pro Carbon B350.
Using profile 2


----------



## iakovl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColonelBlimp*
> 
> Using profile 2


I only see in settings


----------



## SLOWION

Where my Ryzen 5 1600 currently lives


----------



## AngryGoldfish

My 1600X is running a trial 4Ghz overclock at 1.375V. It passes Cinebench twice (score was 1327) and AIDA64 FPU/CPU stress test for fifteen minutes. I'm using an ASUS C6H with BIOS version 1602. I'll run the CPU stress test overnight to see if this is stable properly, and run a few games. I was also suggested to run IBT and OCCT. Then I might try reducing the voltages to see how low I can get them at 4Ghz, if I pass IBT and OCCT. If I can't reduce the voltages any more, I might reduce the core clock so the voltages can be reduced. Temperatures were high when running Cinebench and FPU/CPU (76°C at around 900-1200 RPM fan speeds), but the standard CPU stress test saw the CPU hovering around 60°C with around 700-800 RPM fans, which is nice and quiet.

My settings for the overclock are pretty simple:

Enable Global P-State Control
Disable Core Boost
Set an offset voltage of +0.025
Set P0 to HEX code A0 (4000Mhz)

Voltages don't seem to be scaling back in Windows though. They're staying at 1.375 all the time. Oddly enough, when I first boot into Windows the voltages are 0.988v or something like that, but then whenever I load the system, it doesn't downvolt again. Temperatures are the same though, and the clock speed is downclocking to 2Ghz.


----------



## Mega Man

They won't scale back in any way you can see


----------



## weyburn

76c will be fine, goal is to keep it under 75. Just you might want to try to get it under 1.35v.


----------



## warpuck

Well I guess AMD is going to 12nm but with what? Ryzen? Threadripper? APUs? both? Why not shrink shrink the GPUs too?

http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2017/09/amd-to-introduce-12nm-desktop-processors-in-q2-2018-to-further-challenge-intel.html


----------



## MishelLngelo

Maybe this ???
http://www.amd.com/en/products/ryzen-processors-laptop?utm_source=silverpop&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=31233145&utm_term=btn_%20LEARN%20MORE&utm_content=global-general-product-technology-announce-2017Oct-ryzenmobile%20(1):&spMailingID=31233145&spUserID=NDIyMDQ0MTY0ODI5S0&spJobID=1143363142&spReportId=MTE0MzM2MzE0MgS2


----------



## johnyb0y

Just wanted to post my results for my 1600x: 4.00Ghz @ 1.33v. Tested stability with a few hours of IntelBurnTest/Prime95 and some games. Initially i was on 1.30 and it survived IntelBurnTest, but had some crashes in Games.
Ram is 3200 Mhz RipJaws V (F4-3200C16-8GVS) running at 3066, 16-16-16-36 right now. No luck with 3200Mhz so far.

Some other infos:

Board: Asus X370-Pro
SoC Voltage: 1.03v

CPU-Z Link: https://valid.x86.fr/escews


----------



## warpuck

May end up with a use for the B350 board with zen based APU. Then I may go to a good x370 to get that extra 250-300 MHZ the B350 can't seem to get too. Until then no Vega or 1080, I just don't think my system has enough Gittex to do the job.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> on topic of clocks, I seemed to remember that my clocks at idle would decrease if switching from Ryzen balanced to windows balanced or even more power saver Plan.
> 
> I ahve OCed my chip from the BIOS but I tried to install Ryzen Master few days ago just to see what benefits I could take from its features,was not convinced and uninstalled it and now whatever power plan I choose my clocks stay right there at my max OC (3.85ghz)
> 
> might be the trigger of my issue?
> 
> noticed also that in the processor power management in Ryzen balanced advanced settings, there was a min power state I think that was teh name which has disappeared
> 
> any thoughts? could it eb one of the recent windows update?I am not yet on FCU
> 
> thanks in advance


for those who have the same issue and interested in an easy fix without touching Pstates

I am now managing my OC with only BIOS input related to RAM, CPU frequency&voltage are left on AUTO

proceeding that way, I had the full set of power management options in Windows available again and the OS power plan(s) were all working again, affecting clocks and of course Voltage&wattage as it should with just 10 to 15W CPU+SOC wattage at idle no load for example..

then I decided to keep OCing the 1500X but using the Asrock utility A tuning for that and the windows power management options didnt disappear

advantage with this method is that I can set 2 types of OC profiles, high and extreme depending on games stability.

Example is that I can run Assetto Corsa at 3.95Ghz (extreme OC considering I am on air stock cooler) where Rise of Tomb a raiser would crash almost immediately in the game.

for the latter, 3.85Ghz is stable so I would switch to another Atuning profile (high) and game comfortably all way through thsi tittle

I seem to have read people doing the same approach with Ryzen Master but Atuning is super simple straight to the point piece of software so I will keep it that way for now


----------



## rdr09

Tried 3.8 OC using the stock cooler. I think water will allow for even higher oc someday. Haven't tested for stability nor game on it. Temp went to 60C just running Cine 15. Matched my i7 Sandy 4.5 GHz single core performance.



Not bad for a $200 chip.


----------



## megasthenes

how exactly did you get to >1300 @ 3.8GHz?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Tried 3.8 OC using the stock cooler. I think water will allow for even higher oc someday. Haven't tested for stability nor game on it. Temp went to 60C just running Cine 15. Matched my i7 Sandy 4.5 GHz single core performance.
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a $200 chip.


Very nice, with my 1600X at 3.9 and DDR4 at 3466 I am lucky to score 1320 in multithreaded.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megasthenes*
> 
> how exactly did you get to >1300 @ 3.8GHz?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Very nice, with my 1600X at 3.9 and DDR4 at 3466 I am lucky to score 1320 in multithreaded.


Oh, really. No wonder megas asked how. I ran it again and its about the same.



Must be Performance Bias set to CB15, which adds about 30 pts and my Ram at 3200 14/14/14/34/1T. Only other bench i have is CPUZ.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Must be Performance Bias set to CB15, which adds about 30 pts...........


Hi, what do you mean by this ?

Have to concur with the other poster, we are running very similar memory speeds, by CPU is at 4.0Ghz, does not throttle and it score around the same in CB15.

Ive tried with Ryzen balanced and high performance profile, very little difference, this is Windows 10 1709.

Will try again with start up items/non necessary processes disable to see if there is any difference.

My highest CB15 score at these settings is 1365, but its an outlier ......

CPU-Z reflects my higher clock speed 459/3700

** EDIT **
Disabling non essential start items/processors has made a difference, didnt think it would play such a role but it has, first run scored 1359

Still interested to know what is this 'Performance Bias set to CB15!

Thanks










** EDIT2 **
No need to disable startup/processes etc, just set afinity to realtime, scored 1367


----------



## Hequaqua

You can also open Task Manager>Details Tab>Cinebench 4d>Set the Priority



That will raise your score as well.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> That will raise your score as well.


Doh was meant to say priority not affinity


----------



## Hequaqua




----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Doh was meant to say priority not affinity


The Performance Bias is a feature in the Bios. Might just be on Asus boards. There is one for Aida, Geekbench but much rather see one for specific games.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> The Performance Bias is a feature in the Bios. Might just be on Asus boards. There is one for Aida, Geekbench but much rather see one for specific games.


Ahh OK, thats why I didnt know what it was!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Ahh OK, thats why I didnt know what it was!


Yah, its a cheat. lol

I dialed back my oc from 38 > 37.85 in BIOS cause my vcore was going higher than 1.4V in auto. Weird thing is i gained 3 more points in Cine15 doing so.lol


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Yah, its a cheat. lol
> 
> I dialed back my oc from 38 > 37.85 in BIOS cause my vcore was going higher than 1.4V in auto. Weird thing is i gained 3 more points in Cine15 doing so.lol


Think cheat is too harsh a word, lol

Such small changes in frequency there are bound to be small changes in the cinebench score up and down.

Using priority as realtime the difference in score between different runs are much closer.


----------



## sap21

hello, can someone you look at my 1600 temps and tell me if everything is ok I have it water cooled with a 360 rad.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sap21*
> 
> hello, can someone you look at my 1600 temps and tell me if everything is ok I have it water cooled with a 360 rad.


looks normal to me. but at what clock did you run at? and your ambient temp?


----------



## sap21

I'm running it at 3.891MHz and the ambient temp about 75C


----------



## Vellinious

You mean 75f


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sap21*
> 
> I'm running it at 3.891MHz and the ambient temp about 75C


you mean 75F?








75C sounds toasty










seems good IMO. even tho i believe you could reduce it even more. i don't have 1600 but 1700x on 3.6, 280mm rad (1 120mm insane static pressure fan and 1 140mm silent wings 2) and 33C-ish ambient. got the same max temp as you.


----------



## Lao Tzu

Hi this my new Ryzen 5 System, i buy and sell 2x4gb ddr4 3200MHz corsair vengeance lpx, waiting for 16gb Kit...

AMD Ryzen 5 1600X
Gigabyte Aorus GA-AX370 GAMING K7
16GB DDR4 3200MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX
Zotac GTX 1050Ti OC 4GB GDDR5
SSD WD Green 120GB
HDD WD Black 1TB
CPU Cooler Master Hyper T4
Case DeepCool Dukase V3
Samsung U28D590D
M-Audio BX5 (2.0 System)

System


CPU


Motherboard


CPU Cooling


GPU


Mem + SSD


Power Supply


Case


----------



## Hequaqua

Looks Nice!


----------



## warpuck

This is about the best I can do with this 1600 and a Asus prime plus B350. Did get the the Flare 2400 to make 2666, finally. Guess this will be the daily driver for this set.

UserBenchmarks: Game 44%, Desk 57%, Work 55%
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 - *81.2%*
GPU: AMD R9 285 - *42.5%*
HDD: WD WD5003ABYZ-011FA0 500GB - *69.2%*
USB: Kingston DataTraveler 100 G3 USB 3.0 8GB - *13.8%*
RAM: G.SKILL F4 DDR4 2400 C15 2x8GB - *91.5%*
MBD: Asus PRIME B350-PLUS


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Crap, I'd love to join this club...but FedEx is incompetent/lazy and screwed up my 1600 order off Newegg. So now I don't know what the hell is going on or what to do about it...


----------



## mongoled

Hi,

has anybody come across overclocking results for week 32 1600 CPU's ?

Ive tried to Google search but have found zero results.

One of my suppliers has two 1600s that are week 32 so considering pulling the trigger.


----------



## warpuck

mongoled are you looking for one of these ?

https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-5-1600x-cpus-8-working-cores-spotted-wild/


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Looks Nice!


thanks dude, the color green off ssd dont match de case color red but sexys too, tomorrow comes 16gb kit, and for processor do 3.950GHz with 1.416v, its not gold3n , but much more power that my old AMD system that was phenom ii 970 Black edition, i have the ticket


----------



## Hequaqua

Print a Ryzen Logo and put on it!


----------



## warpuck

I found that going from 2133 ram speed to 2600 ram on a 6 core (1600 with stock fan) actually helped real world game play more than OC all cores to 3.7. I thought about using a aftermarket fan but with 78C max with stress tests?
If you have a 4 core, a good B350 it should OC very well. The Sept 27 bios on a Asus b350 prime + does fairly well on auto OC with 2600 speed on the ram. But the OC controls for manual OC still sucks big time. Probably a deliberate thing to keep you from blowing up the VRMs. But for $90 Asus B350 prime +, I did get a fair value.

If you are having trouble with your B350 OC on a 6 or 8 core well this pretty much explains why.These vids do a pretty good job of explaining why. It's a little long winded but detailed enough to understand about what is going on.






And a VRM review for a lot of the common B350 motherboards.






I ran this 1600 on 4 cores with ryzen master at 3.95 Ghz on this Asus prime + and 1.385 volts. I guess I need a X370 board and some 3200 speed ram to get all it can be.


----------



## Cpt Phasma

It came!!









For reference, my ID is:

YD1600BBM6IAE
UA 1733PGT

Where do I sign up to join?









*EDIT:* Apparently I can't join yet because my system isn't set up (yet) and I don't have a CPU-Z validation link. Ah well. Can I at least put the club code in my sig?


----------



## Lao Tzu

My ram is here, now Ryzen wakeup !!! i send the form to validate my system.


----------



## Stag

New build & may have gotten lucky twice in a weekend







. Running on a $30 motherboard









http://valid.x86.fr/ziyr7u

 .


----------



## MishelLngelo

30 bucks MB, yard or garage sale ??


----------



## Stag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> 30 bucks MB, yard or garage sale ??


Prior post went poof.

Microcenter combo AR.


----------



## weyburn

So is it harder to cool a cpu with more cores?

My gf's 1500x, got it running 3.9 @ 1.33v and when stress testing doesn't go any hotter than 60c with a hyper 212 evo lol. Meanwhile my 1600x pushes 75c at the same settings.

Also I snagged her a 8gb random oem stick of ram for cheap, but for some reason over clocking it to 2933 from 2133 don't yeild me better scores on cinebench lol.


----------



## nolive721

same experience here moving from 1600 with stock cooler to my current 1500X also with stock cooler, barely reach 60degC in heavy and long gaming sessions.most of the time around 50degC


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I found that going from 2133 ram speed to 2600 ram on a 6 core (1600 with stock fan) actually helped real world game play more than OC all cores to 3.7. I thought about using a aftermarket fan but with 78C max with stress tests?
> If you have a 4 core, a good B350 it should OC very well. The Sept 27 bios on a Asus b350 prime + does fairly well on auto OC with 2600 speed on the ram. But the OC controls for manual OC still sucks big time. Probably a deliberate thing to keep you from blowing up the VRMs. But for $90 Asus B350 prime +, I did get a fair value.
> 
> If you are having trouble with your B350 OC on a 6 or 8 core well this pretty much explains why.These vids do a pretty good job of explaining why. It's a little long winded but detailed enough to understand about what is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a VRM review for a lot of the common B350 motherboards.


I've settled on 3.8 oc on my 1600 cause of the stock cooler. And, like you said, the manual oc 'sucks'.

Im not sure how long you've own your Ryzen but im sure the older members who went through the pains of waiting for the 'one' bios knew about
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> So is it harder to cool a cpu with more cores?
> 
> My gf's 1500x, got it running 3.9 @ 1.33v and when stress testing doesn't go any hotter than 60c with a hyper 212 evo lol. Meanwhile my 1600x pushes 75c at the same settings.
> 
> Also I snagged her a 8gb random oem stick of ram for cheap, but for some reason over clocking it to 2933 from 2133 don't yeild me better scores on cinebench lol.


I just ran at 2133 from 3200. Score 1279 vs 1321. Not much. [email protected]


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> I just ran at 2133 from 3200. Score 1279 vs 1321. Not much. [email protected]


yea but from 2133 to 2933 i went from 880 to 881 lol


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I found that going from 2133 ram speed to 2600 ram on a 6 core (1600 with stock fan) actually helped real world game play more than OC all cores to 3.7. I thought about using a aftermarket fan but with 78C max with stress tests?
> If you have a 4 core, a good B350 it should OC very well. The Sept 27 bios on a Asus b350 prime + does fairly well on auto OC with 2600 speed on the ram. But the OC controls for manual OC still sucks big time. Probably a deliberate thing to keep you from blowing up the VRMs. But for $90 Asus B350 prime +, I did get a fair value.
> 
> If you are having trouble with your B350 OC on a 6 or 8 core well this pretty much explains why.These vids do a pretty good job of explaining why. It's a little long winded but detailed enough to understand about what is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a VRM review for a lot of the common B350 motherboards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran this 1600 on 4 cores with ryzen master at 3.95 Ghz on this Asus prime + and 1.385 volts. I guess I need a X370 board and some 3200 speed ram to get all it can be.


yea VRM's are stupidly important.

on my msi x370 sli plus, best i could do was 3.95 @ 1.32v with my 1600x, and i couldn't even do 4.0. it physically wouldn't supply enough power to do 4.0, as hard as I tried (Even going as high as 1.45v). Then I get my asus x370 prim pro and I'm rocking a solid 4.0 at 1.356v lol.

Unless you're going super budget, and considering AMD is promising 5 year lifespan of AM4, i'd say it's really worth it to spend a few more bucks on a better board. On my MSI I could do best 3.90 @ 1.275v and on my better asus board 3.9 @ 1.25v. Ends up being more worth it in the long run.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> yea but from 2133 to 2933 i went from 880 to 881 lol


Did i read right it only has a stick of ram? That might be why.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Did i read right it only has a stick of ram? That might be why.


yeah you're right, just one. why would that affect it?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> yeah you're right, just one. why would that affect it?


Im just guessing. The system is running single rather than the desiged dual. A two-way street turned one way.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> mongoled are you looking for one of these ?
> 
> https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-5-1600x-cpus-8-working-cores-spotted-wild/


No not really, but would be nice to get one!


----------



## Ph42oN

What do you think about this Cinebench score?

Did not pass ibt avx with 1.4v llc3 set in bios, didn't try higher, 4.1GHz passed it at 1.325v, needs too much voltage for that small difference in clocks.


----------



## Stag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ph42oN*
> 
> What do you think about this Cinebench score?
> 
> Did not pass ibt avx with 1.4v llc3 set in bios, didn't try higher, 4.1GHz passed it at 1.325v, needs too much voltage for that small difference in clocks.


On air/water one of the best scores ive seen.Nice chip.Keep pushing.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ph42oN*
> 
> What do you think about this Cinebench score?
> 
> Did not pass ibt avx with 1.4v llc3 set in bios, didn't try higher, 4.1GHz passed it at 1.325v, needs too much voltage for that small difference in clocks.


Killer score. Nice run.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ph42oN*
> 
> What do you think about this Cinebench score?
> 
> Did not pass ibt avx with 1.4v llc3 set in bios, didn't try higher, 4.1GHz passed it at 1.325v, needs too much voltage for that small difference in clocks.


Impressive score man, i envy you


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ph42oN*
> 
> What do you think about this Cinebench score?
> 
> Did not pass ibt avx with 1.4v llc3 set in bios, didn't try higher, 4.1GHz passed it at 1.325v, needs too much voltage for that small difference in clocks.


Damn i'd dream to do 4.1 at 1.325v....


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ph42oN*
> 
> What do you think about this Cinebench score?
> 
> Did not pass ibt avx with 1.4v llc3 set in bios, didn't try higher, 4.1GHz passed it at 1.325v, needs too much voltage for that small difference in clocks.


Good job. Submit it here . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores


----------



## Lao Tzu

Core Voltage from 1.416v to 1.356v

https://valid.x86.fr/hz8g6l


----------



## PedMar

Guys help me overclock









http://www.overclock.net/t/1641522/overclock-help


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedMar*
> 
> Guys help me overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1641522/overclock-help


Responded in your thread. I was getting low scores in Cine earlier and found out Easeus Todo Backup was ruuning and using up resources. Disabled it in Task Manager.


----------



## granadier12

Hi guys, what do u think about this, i set my r5 1600 to 38.25 Ghz vcore: 1.387, ram: corsair RGB 16GB cas15 3000 OC @3200, Board: asus strix b350-f up to date bios, cooler: corsair h75, ok so, i set all the fans on the case(5 in total) to run 100% rpm at 55C and max temp at load is between 65-72C, i live in central america so my ambient temps are between 18-32C. My question is u think i can push it a little harder? if so what config should i set it to? btw as of now if i push a little higher (38.75 ghz ) the system crashes at the start of the benchmark.

My score on cinebench r15 are: multi:1256, single:156.


----------



## PedMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granadier12*
> 
> Hi guys, what do u think about this, i set my r5 1600 to 38.25 Ghz vcore: 1.387, ram: corsair RGB 16GB cas15 3000 OC @3200, Board: asus strix b350-f up to date bios, cooler: corsair h75, ok so, i set all the fans on the case(5 in total) to run 100% rpm at 55C and max temp at load is between 65-72C, i live in central america so my ambient temps are between 18-32C. My question is u think i can push it a little harder? if so what config should i set it to? btw as of now if i push a little higher (38.75 ghz ) the system crashes at the start of the benchmark.
> 
> My score on cinebench r15 are: multi:1256, single:156.


My temps are under 55 @ 3.8ghz stock cooler on ryzen 5 1600


----------



## Cherryblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granadier12*
> 
> Hi guys, what do u think about this, i set my r5 1600 to 38.25 Ghz vcore: 1.387, ram: corsair RGB 16GB cas15 3000 OC @3200, Board: asus strix b350-f up to date bios, cooler: corsair h75, ok so, i set all the fans on the case(5 in total) to run 100% rpm at 55C and max temp at load is between 65-72C, i live in central america so my ambient temps are between 18-32C. My question is u think i can push it a little harder? if so what config should i set it to? btw as of now if i push a little higher (38.75 ghz ) the system crashes at the start of the benchmark.
> 
> My score on cinebench r15 are: multi:1256, single:156.


Hi,

Well 38.25Ghz does seem to be a lot







.

That appart, do you need more for what you do?

Going over 3.825ghz clearly is doable with a H75 (I own this same combo too) but you will have to put a good increment over voltage for not much more, and a lot more heat.

My current personal thinking is to stay at 3.8ghz, being in my opinion the best ratio between consumption & performance.

I'm playing & prep for mining if interested (currently not much worth with a 390X efficiently tuned, I'd gain something like 10$ per month on ethereum).

Well in these fields the much more performance difference comes from the GPU. My 1600 at 3.8 is more than enough to let my GPU deliver.


----------



## weyburn

this happened a while back but damn

https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-cpu-gigabyte-x370-damage-burning-bios-update/


----------



## AzureThien

I'm a beginner when it comes to overclocking but i think i got the basics of it.
how do i know when i have reached my limit at overclocking?

Case = NZXT H440
Motherboard = MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON
POWER SUPPLY = EVGA SUPERNOVA 750 GOLD 80+
CPU = AMD RYZEN 5 1500X
CPU COOLER = NZXT KRAKEN X62
MEMORY = G.SKILL RIPJAWS V SERIES 16GB (4 X 4GB) DDR4 2800
HARD DRIVE = SAMSUNG 850 EVO 1TB
GPU = MSI GEFORCE GTX 1080 TI SEA HAWK X

OVERCLOCKED = 4.125
VOLTAGE = 1.45
MEMORY TIMING = 17-17-17-37-56-2

CPUZ
https://valid.x86.fr/p1dcdx


----------



## GAYN

Hi everyone, im new to overclocking and want to share my experiences on my first time overclocking.

My rig
CPU: Ryzen 5 1600
MB: ASRock AB350 Pro4
GPU: GALAX GTX 1060 OC 3GB
RAM: Hyper X Fury Black 2400 MHz 16GB (2x8)
PSU: Seasonic G-650 80+ Gold
Case: Cube Gaming Weiss
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO M.2 SSD
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB

I have tried some overclocking my learning from youtube but i have encountered some problems.
I overclock using the ryzen master software.

So i tried to overclock but my max speed is 3.7 GHz at 1.3 V which, for what i see, is pretty bad. It passed Cinebench up to 5 runs but it failed when running prime95 at the 5th minute.

I tried to overclock to 3.8 GHz but even at 1.4 V, it crashed when running Cinebench for the second/third run.

Is there something wrong with my PC or is it my overclocking ways?


----------



## rdr09

Asus motherboards have a setting in BIOS called Performance Bias. Bias set to CB15, CB11.5, Aida/Geekbench. Here is with and without Bias to CB15 . . .

[email protected] 3333 CL14 . . .


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzureThien*
> 
> I'm a beginner when it comes to overclocking but i think i got the basics of it.
> how do i know when i have reached my limit at overclocking?
> 
> Case = NZXT H440
> Motherboard = MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON
> POWER SUPPLY = EVGA SUPERNOVA 750 GOLD 80+
> CPU = AMD RYZEN 5 1500X
> CPU COOLER = NZXT KRAKEN X62
> MEMORY = G.SKILL RIPJAWS V SERIES 16GB (4 X 4GB) DDR4 2800
> HARD DRIVE = SAMSUNG 850 EVO 1TB
> GPU = MSI GEFORCE GTX 1080 TI SEA HAWK X
> 
> OVERCLOCKED = 4.125
> VOLTAGE = 1.45
> MEMORY TIMING = 17-17-17-37-56-2
> 
> CPUZ
> https://valid.x86.fr/p1dcdx


When you see smoke, something melts or system become unstable, whichever comes first !!


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzureThien*
> 
> I'm a beginner when it comes to overclocking but i think i got the basics of it.
> how do i know when i have reached my limit at overclocking?
> 
> Case = NZXT H440
> Motherboard = MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON
> POWER SUPPLY = EVGA SUPERNOVA 750 GOLD 80+
> CPU = AMD RYZEN 5 1500X
> CPU COOLER = NZXT KRAKEN X62
> MEMORY = G.SKILL RIPJAWS V SERIES 16GB (4 X 4GB) DDR4 2800
> HARD DRIVE = SAMSUNG 850 EVO 1TB
> GPU = MSI GEFORCE GTX 1080 TI SEA HAWK X
> 
> OVERCLOCKED = 4.125
> VOLTAGE = 1.45
> MEMORY TIMING = 17-17-17-37-56-2
> 
> CPUZ
> https://valid.x86.fr/p1dcdx


You're gonna want to calm down on your overclocks. If you don't care about the lifespan of your CPU then keep at it, but if you care about the life of your CPU you'll want to keep your voltage under 1.35v, or under 1.425v if you don't care to shave a few years off the life of your CPU. You've reached your ultimate limit once it dies, but the cooler you can keep your CPU the better (under 75c), but with a 1500x they are pretty hard to get that hot. Essentially try to get the highest clock with 1.35v and you'll have your answer


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzureThien*
> 
> I'm a beginner when it comes to overclocking but i think i got the basics of it.
> how do i know when i have reached my limit at overclocking?
> 
> Case = NZXT H440
> Motherboard = MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON
> POWER SUPPLY = EVGA SUPERNOVA 750 GOLD 80+
> CPU = AMD RYZEN 5 1500X
> CPU COOLER = NZXT KRAKEN X62
> MEMORY = G.SKILL RIPJAWS V SERIES 16GB (4 X 4GB) DDR4 2800
> HARD DRIVE = SAMSUNG 850 EVO 1TB
> GPU = MSI GEFORCE GTX 1080 TI SEA HAWK X
> 
> OVERCLOCKED = 4.125
> VOLTAGE = 1.45
> MEMORY TIMING = 17-17-17-37-56-2
> 
> CPUZ
> https://valid.x86.fr/p1dcdx


You're voltage is a tad high for my taste, especially for a daily clock.


----------



## AzureThien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> You're gonna want to calm down on your overclocks. If you don't care about the lifespan of your CPU then keep at it, but if you care about the life of your CPU you'll want to keep your voltage under 1.35v, or under 1.425v if you don't care to shave a few years off the life of your CPU. You've reached your ultimate limit once it dies, but the cooler you can keep your CPU the better (under 75c), but with a 1500x they are pretty hard to get that hot. Essentially try to get the highest clock with 1.35v and you'll have your answer


I Can get it at 4ghz at 1.425 if that's the best possible performance with lifespan... should i just do that instead?


----------



## AzureThien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> You're voltage is a tad high for my taste, especially for a daily clock.


How high would you set your limit to? Just for 5 hr use everyday?


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzureThien*
> 
> I Can get it at 4ghz at 1.425 if that's the best possible performance with lifespan... should i just do that instead?


You honestly probably won't see much real world benefit doing your best at 1.35v over your 1.425. but if you don't care about it lasting over 6 years then keep it at 1.425


----------



## AlphaC

Any lucky OCN people with a Malaysian week 36 chip that has activated 8 cores?

The lid should read UA 1736 PGT as the batch number

Out of curiosity.









Also some people are misguided after reading too much Intel literature, they think Linux MCE (machine check event) is multi-core enhancement now.









Supposedly more PGT chips have the segfault issues in Linux, however.


----------



## FireOath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Any lucky OCN people with a Malaysian week 36 chip that has activated 8 cores?
> 
> The lid should read UA 1736 PGT as the batch number
> 
> Out of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also some people are misguided after reading too much Intel literature, they think Linux MCE (machine check event) is multi-core enhancement now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly more PGT chips have the segfault issues in Linux, however.


Yes I have one. Very lucky I must say, however this one won't seem to be stable higher than 3.85 no matter what voltage I put into it. Can't win them all I guess.


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Any lucky OCN people with a Malaysian week 36 chip that has activated 8 cores?
> 
> The lid should read UA 1736 PGT as the batch number
> 
> Out of curiosity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also some people are misguided after reading too much Intel literature, they think Linux MCE (machine check event) is multi-core enhancement now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly more PGT chips have the segfault issues in Linux, however.


Since my 1600 is still in the box I can check it easily. Unfortunately, mine is a week 33. What's more, it's PGT. But since I don't use Linux I'm not too concerned about it.


----------



## AlphaC

There was a user on reddit that had a Ryzen 3 1200 show up as a underclocked Ryzen 7 1700 in Windows , with 8 threads. I think it was week 33.

$100 8 core...









edit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/7c4c5v/quick_question_dont_upvote_1016_cinebench_score/dpo4umt/

Could outright break the Ryzen records on hwbot...









Side note, the hilarity is silicon lottery on Intel = +100 or +200MHz. Silicon lottery on AMD = +2-4 cores.


----------



## FireOath

I should give
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> There was a user on reddit that had a Ryzen 3 1200 show up as a underclocked Ryzen 7 1700 in Windows , with 8 threads. I think it was week 33.
> 
> $100 8 core...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/7c4c5v/quick_question_dont_upvote_1016_cinebench_score/dpo4umt/
> 
> Could outright break the Ryzen records on hwbot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note, the hilarity is silicon lottery on Intel = +100 or +200MHz. Silicon lottery on AMD = +4 cores.


I had a look on HWBot and there is a section now for 1600 (8 cores), so I would say the same would happen for that.


----------



## AlphaC

You could probably do slightly better with a better motherboard _but I'm not sure how much it is worth for you_.

If your signature is correct , the ASRock AB350M Pro4 has only 3 PWM phases "fake doubled" by wiring 6 sets of mosfets for the CPU without using a phase doubler with interleaving. If you step it up to something with a better VRM with lower switch times such as an Asus X370 Prime Pro, Gigabyte Gaming 5/K7 , Asus STRIX X370-F , Biostar x370 GT7, Asrock Taichi, or Asus Crosshair VI Hero/Extreme you _might_ be able to eek slightly more out of it.


----------



## FireOath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> You could probably do slightly better with a better motherboard _but I'm not sure how much it is worth for you_.
> 
> If your signature is correct , the ASRock AB350M Pro4 has only 3 PWM phases "fake doubled" by wiring 6 sets of mosfets for the CPU without using a phase doubler with interleaving. If you step it up to something with a better VRM with lower switch times such as an Asus X370 Prime Pro, Gigabyte Gaming 5/K7 , Asus STRIX X370-F , Biostar x370 GT7, Asrock Taichi, or Asus Crosshair VI Hero/Extreme you _might_ be able to eek slightly more out of it.


That is true, but I have an Matx case do finding a decent motherboard is hard. In any case I am pretty happy with it all.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> There was a user on reddit that had a Ryzen 3 1200 show up as a underclocked Ryzen 7 1700 in Windows , with 8 threads. I think it was week 33.
> 
> $100 8 core...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/7c4c5v/quick_question_dont_upvote_1016_cinebench_score/dpo4umt/
> 
> Could outright break the Ryzen records on hwbot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note, the hilarity is silicon lottery on Intel = +100 or +200MHz. Silicon lottery on AMD = +2-4 cores.


That's amazing man, where can i buy these chips?









Is there anything else aside the "extra" cores with these chips? I mean, are they faulty or just an mistake of AMD? If this is possible, maybe we can do that with our current chips as well?


----------



## MishelLngelo

All Ryzen chips start as essentially R7 1800x with some cores disabled for a reason, most probably because they are (partially)defective. There are many instances when some cores could be unlocked because they were not physically disconnected on the die. Phenom II x2 555 being most famous for being able to unlock to 4 cores with full cache and even OCed pretty well. Sempron 120 was also regularly opening to 2 cores. In this Ryzen case, it's probably just a production glitch.
Intel seem to be able to disable bad cores better but they too strive to make top model of whole series but production may not make everything perfect.


----------



## Ph42oN

Now i tried little more voltage at 4.2GHz, now it passed ibt avx standard.

Would this be safe temps and voltages for daily clock?
Edit: Got some random black screens while cpu is not even stressed, bumped up pll voltage to 1.81 and now seems to work.


----------



## MishelLngelo

As I don't subscribe to theory about "Vanishing electrons eating up transistors in the CPU" I'd say it's pretty safe as it's all minimally bellow maximums recommended. You must have some good CPU specimen there, my couldn't hit 4.1GHz even at 1.6v !! Yes I tried but wouldn't even boot.


----------



## Cherryblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> As I don't subscribe to theory about "Vanishing electrons eating up transistors in the CPU" I'd say it's pretty safe as it's all minimally bellow maximums recommended. You must have some good CPU specimen there, my couldn't hit 4.1GHz even at 1.6v !! Yes I tried but wouldn't even boot.


1.6v????

I personally got to 4.2 with 1.45 or 1.5 I think. Just didn't stay there cuz voltage too high.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Well, unlimited warranty plus it didn't even start so no damage. 4025MHz at tad less than 1.4v is now and it's staying there.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ph42oN*
> 
> Now i tried little more voltage at 4.2GHz, now it passed ibt avx standard.
> 
> Would this be safe temps and voltages for daily clock?
> Edit: Got some random black screens while cpu is not even stressed, bumped up pll voltage to 1.81 and now seems to work.


That's a killer CPU, man. Congrats.

I'd do a little longer stability test, before I called it a day. Something like RealBench for a couple of hours should do it. Or, if you do a lot of video editing / heavy DB work, ya might want to go to something a tad heavier....OCCT, P95 or whatever for a few hours.


----------



## weyburn

Other than the fact that one is 32gb and other 16gb, which ram would be faster or have a better overclock? I know 32gb support is worse, but in the long run if it got better would the 32gb ram out clock the 16gb ram?

Speed DDR4 2133 (PC4 17000)
Timing 13-15-15-28 @ 1.2v
https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16820233924

Or

3200MHz memory speed with full memory timings of CL16-18-18-38 at 1.35V

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015FY3BJ2/ref=pe_861660_138883610_fxm_4_0_n_id


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ph42oN*
> 
> Now i tried little more voltage at 4.2GHz, now it passed ibt avx standard.
> 
> Would this be safe temps and voltages for daily clock?
> Edit: Got some random black screens while cpu is not even stressed, bumped up pll voltage to 1.81 and now seems to work.


I think the cpu vcore (based on cpuz) looks tolerable. The Cpu temp as well but the Tctl, i was told by a member is the temp of the area around the cpu. You can prolly lower that down by having the fan on top of the case as intake blowing towards the motherboard and/or adding a fan blowing at the back of the motherboard near the cpu area.


----------



## FireOath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> Other than the fact that one is 32gb and other 16gb, which ram would be faster or have a better overclock? I know 32gb support is worse, but in the long run if it got better would the 32gb ram out clock the 16gb ram?
> 
> Speed DDR4 2133 (PC4 17000)
> Timing 13-15-15-28 @ 1.2v
> https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16820233924
> 
> Or
> 
> 3200MHz memory speed with full memory timings of CL16-18-18-38 at 1.35V
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015FY3BJ2/ref=pe_861660_138883610_fxm_4_0_n_id


If it were me, I'd be looking at either of these 3200mhz kits at CL14. Bound to get Samsung B die and will run at the rated specs.

16GB
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232407

or

32GB
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232376


----------



## GAYN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAYN*
> 
> Hi everyone, im new to overclocking and want to share my experiences on my first time overclocking.
> 
> My rig
> CPU: Ryzen 5 1600
> MB: ASRock AB350 Pro4
> GPU: GALAX GTX 1060 OC 3GB
> RAM: Hyper X Fury Black 2400 MHz 16GB (2x8)
> PSU: Seasonic G-650 80+ Gold
> Case: Cube Gaming Weiss
> SSD: Samsung 850 EVO M.2 SSD
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1 TB
> 
> I have tried some overclocking my learning from youtube but i have encountered some problems.
> I overclock using the ryzen master software.
> 
> So i tried to overclock but my max speed is 3.7 GHz at 1.3 V which, for what i see, is pretty bad. It passed Cinebench up to 5 runs but it failed when running prime95 at the 5th minute.
> 
> I tried to overclock to 3.8 GHz but even at 1.4 V, it crashed when running Cinebench for the second/third run.
> 
> Is there something wrong with my PC or is it my overclocking ways?


Here is my CPU-Z: https://valid.x86.fr/cl9dcd
this state is in stock settings no overclock is being done


----------



## PedMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzureThien*
> 
> I'm a beginner when it comes to overclocking but i think i got the basics of it.
> how do i know when i have reached my limit at overclocking?
> 
> Case = NZXT H440
> Motherboard = MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON
> POWER SUPPLY = EVGA SUPERNOVA 750 GOLD 80+
> CPU = AMD RYZEN 5 1500X
> CPU COOLER = NZXT KRAKEN X62
> MEMORY = G.SKILL RIPJAWS V SERIES 16GB (4 X 4GB) DDR4 2800
> HARD DRIVE = SAMSUNG 850 EVO 1TB
> GPU = MSI GEFORCE GTX 1080 TI SEA HAWK X
> 
> OVERCLOCKED = 4.125
> VOLTAGE = 1.45
> MEMORY TIMING = 17-17-17-37-56-2
> 
> CPUZ
> https://valid.x86.fr/p1dcdx


Ive heard 1.45 voltage may be too much as should not exceed 1.425


----------



## PedMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAYN*
> 
> Here is my CPU-Z: https://valid.x86.fr/cl9dcd
> this state is in stock settings no overclock is being done


Ive got 1247cp in cinebench but have not used prime, will try it for you later. My oc was the following

I set AI tuner to auto but adjusted frequency to 2993 and voltage to 1.35v. I manually set the timings to 15 17 17 17 35 and procODT_sm (i think its spelled like this) to 48omh
Same with CPU. Auto with core ratio on 38. I moved the first two cpu voltages to offset and 0.11875 and 0.01875 in that order.

I disabled some power saving settings too that I dont remember and will post later.

I followed some nerdy youtube video from ancientgamers channel and felt the improve in performance, check it out


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireOath*
> 
> If it were me, I'd be looking at either of these 3200mhz kits at CL14. Bound to get Samsung B die and will run at the rated specs.
> 
> 16GB
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232407
> 
> or
> 
> 32GB
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232376


Well my issue is I already own the 16gb kit, and the 32gb kit I posted above is being sold for $150 on Craigslist near me and I was thinking about buying it if it would be better and giving my ram to my gfs rig


----------



## warpuck

GAYN: I think it is the Prime + B350 moboard and the CPU bin. I get the same results. I also have a 140mm fan blowing on to the CPU VR area using the Stock CPU heat sink. It only gets to 64C with 3.6 all cores stressed. I can get 3.95 stable and stressed on 4 cores, 4 threads with 1.380 Vcore. using Ryzen Master. It does this but only one time, then after the next boot it goes back. This is probably a good board for 1500X. Just put Bios 1002 on it. Leave all auto and maybe it will do 2666 on the ram. That helps some. I am using Flare 2400. A good x370 and a Cooler like a CM 612. I use one of those CMs on a FX 8350 that is OC'd. That CPU as running at around 180 watts. So a x370 and a better cooler? That may be better to get 3.9 Ghz for daily use.
My Vidcard is a R9 285 with an OC of 1100 and cooler off a Windforce HD HD 7870 with the original two fans and a extra 92mm fan on the end. It also throttles back to 1000 Mhz under 100% load. I am also using a 700 watt PWR supply. It rarely does throttle down with actual gaming. I have not tried AAA games other than ME Andromeda at 26K, 60Hz. It does OK with that.
For some things the CPU is much better than a OC'd FX-8350 or about the same. So far I am have not seen a clear go to board like the Sabertooth was for the FX-8350. Know that I am not looking for light show device. What is the point if the case has no window. Sabertooth original price, I think was $220 for a Sabertooth. But for $99 I am good with what the moboard does. A $99 board for a FX-8350 might as well sugar coat and call it a Will Pop.

Just waiting for the Vid card prices to calm down before jumping to a GTX1070 or Vega 56. Even at 3.6 Ghz it should adequate like it is.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-B350-PLUS/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## cletus-cassidy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireOath*
> 
> Yes I have one. Very lucky I must say, however this one won't seem to be stable higher than 3.85 no matter what voltage I put into it. Can't win them all I guess.


Is it confirmed that only this batch (i.e. "UA 1736PGT") has the 8 cores? Is it the same for 1600 and 1600X?


----------



## PedMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cletus-cassidy*
> 
> Is it confirmed that only this batch (i.e. "UA 1736PGT") has the 8 cores? Is it the same for 1600 and 1600X?


Not sure on the batch but yes for 1600 and 1600x. How lucky ??


----------



## cletus-cassidy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedMar*
> 
> Not sure on the batch but yes for 1600 and 1600x. How lucky ??


I have three R5 1600s that are batch "UA 1733PGT" that I found on sale and intended to resell. Trying to decide if it's worth testing any of them for 8 cores.


----------



## PedMar

Let us know!


----------



## OdinValk

I've had my R5 1600 for a few months now, and only messed around with overclocking it a little bit. I've noticed though, I cannot achieve any higher clocks through bios above 3.7ghz. If I use ryzen master I can get 3.8, and 3.9 without a problem not going above 1.3Vcore. If I try this in bios I get a no-post and have to reset the bios in order to get the pc working again.


----------



## Ph42oN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> I think the cpu vcore (based on cpuz) looks tolerable. The Cpu temp as well but the Tctl, i was told by a member is the temp of the area around the cpu. You can prolly lower that down by having the fan on top of the case as intake blowing towards the motherboard and/or adding a fan blowing at the back of the motherboard near the cpu area.


Tctl is always exactly 20c higher than Tdie.

And i was asking if that 93 max tctl/ 73 max tdie is ok, that screenshot was taken after ibt avx stopped, most of time during test they were 3-5c lower.

Anyway i dropped back to 4.1GHz for now, i'm thinking about getting new waterblock because this is ghetto mounted, and i think it's not performing very good.


----------



## PedMar

I did a 5 min stress test on prime95 and it got up to 83C with stock cooler @ 3.8ghz, sould I decrease it?


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedMar*
> 
> I did a 5 min stress test on prime95 and it got up to 83C with stock cooler @ 3.8ghz, sould I decrease it?


Get a better cooler or drop to 3.7 and lower vcore.


----------



## GAYN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedMar*
> 
> Ive got 1247cp in cinebench but have not used prime, will try it for you later. My oc was the following
> 
> I set AI tuner to auto but adjusted frequency to 2993 and voltage to 1.35v. I manually set the timings to 15 17 17 17 35 and procODT_sm (i think its spelled like this) to 48omh
> Same with CPU. Auto with core ratio on 38. I moved the first two cpu voltages to offset and 0.11875 and 0.01875 in that order.
> 
> I disabled some power saving settings too that I dont remember and will post later.
> 
> I followed some nerdy youtube video from ancientgamers channel and felt the improve in performance, check it out


Here is my cinebench scores on stock 
CPUZ: https://valid.x86.fr/xhw7a5
this was on AMD Ryzen Balance power plan
as u can see, i tried overclocking to 3.7 GHz but only succeeded one run of cinebench. so it was not stable.
i havent tried overclocking my ram cause im having problems overclcoking my cpu. i'am still afraid and doesn't want to risk it because it's my first pc and im afraid if my pc gets damaged.


----------



## GAYN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> GAYN: I think it is the Prime + B350 moboard and the CPU bin. I get the same results. I also have a 140mm fan blowing on to the CPU VR area using the Stock CPU heat sink. It only gets to 64C with 3.6 all cores stressed. I can get 3.95 stable and stressed on 4 cores, 4 threads with 1.380 Vcore. using Ryzen Master. It does this but only one time, then after the next boot it goes back. This is probably a good board for 1500X. Just put Bios 1002 on it. Leave all auto and maybe it will do 2666 on the ram. That helps some. I am using Flare 2400. A good x370 and a Cooler like a CM 612. I use one of those CMs on a FX 8350 that is OC'd. That CPU as running at around 180 watts. So a x370 and a better cooler? That may be better to get 3.9 Ghz for daily use.
> My Vidcard is a R9 285 with an OC of 1100 and cooler off a Windforce HD HD 7870 with the original two fans and a extra 92mm fan on the end. It also throttles back to 1000 Mhz under 100% load. I am also using a 700 watt PWR supply. It rarely does throttle down with actual gaming. I have not tried AAA games other than ME Andromeda at 26K, 60Hz. It does OK with that.
> For some things the CPU is much better than a OC'd FX-8350 or about the same. So far I am have not seen a clear go to board like the Sabertooth was for the FX-8350. Know that I am not looking for light show device. What is the point if the case has no window. Sabertooth original price, I think was $220 for a Sabertooth. But for $99 I am good with what the moboard does. A $99 board for a FX-8350 might as well sugar coat and call it a Will Pop.
> 
> Just waiting for the Vid card prices to calm down before jumping to a GTX1070 or Vega 56. Even at 3.6 Ghz it should adequate like it is.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-B350-PLUS/HelpDesk_BIOS/


thank you for your advice man but im not using asus prime moboard. im using thee asrock pro4 moboard and using the r5 1600. is it normal for me to only get to 3.7 stable and not go higher?


----------



## PedMar

My overclock works for games but for rendering (VegasPro 14 @ 720p .mp4) this temps are not good Im sure. Am I wrong? Should I let as default for rendering before buying a better cooling system? I also have default thermal paste(what should I get)


----------



## Cherryblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedMar*
> 
> My overclock works for games but for rendering (VegasPro 14 @ 720p .mp4) this temps are not good Im sure. Am I wrong? Should I let as default for rendering before buying a better cooling system? I also have default thermal paste(what should I get)


Very hot indeed, I wouldn't go past 70°C if you want to keep your processor a few years.

I feel safer at <=6x°C.

But well it's easy to explain why that temp in rendering and not in games; games don't use 12 threads.


----------



## PedMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cherryblue*
> 
> Very hot indeed, I wouldn't go past 70°C if you want to keep your processor a few years.
> 
> I feel safer at <=6x°C.
> 
> But well it's easy to explain why that temp in rendering and not in games; games don't use 12 threads.


Im planning on buying a CPU cooler and brand thermal paste in the next months. Meanwhile should I remove the OC when rendering? Im also gonna change the core ratio to 3.7 or 3.75 to avoid going over 70•c in gaming.

Suggestion on coolers?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedMar*
> 
> Im planning on buying a CPU cooler and brand thermal paste in the next months. Meanwhile should I remove the OC when rendering? Im also gonna change the core ratio to 3.7 or 3.75 to avoid going over 70•c in gaming.
> 
> Suggestion on coolers?


do you use automatic voltage?


----------



## PedMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> do you use automatic voltage?


I moved the first two cpu voltages to offset and 0.11875 and 0.01875 in that order.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedMar*
> 
> I moved the first two cpu voltages to offset and 0.11875 and 0.01875 in that order.


Do you can undervolt CPU voltage? (vCore)
with stable settings obviously


----------



## warpuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAYN*
> 
> thank you for your advice man but im not using asus prime moboard. im using thee asrock pro4 moboard and using the r5 1600. is it normal for me to only get to 3.7 stable and not go higher?


https://pcpartpicker.com/product/yBtWGX/asrock-ab350-pro4-atx-am4-motherboard-ab350-pro4


----------



## PedMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Do you can undervolt CPU voltage? (vCore)
> with stable settings obviously


What do you mean?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedMar*
> 
> What do you mean?


can you use your cpu with less voltage?
what is your cpu vcore with stress? (SVI2 sensor)


----------



## PedMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> can you use your cpu with less voltage?
> what is your cpu vcore with stress? (SVI2 sensor)


I don't know :/ I used a youtube video to overclock, teach me?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedMar*
> 
> I don't know :/ I used a youtube video to overclock, teach me?


im in the phone (in the street) i can forget details.

if you have stable settings for RAM you can OC your cpu.

OC CPU:

go to BIOS and select multiplier at x38
vCore Manual (not auto, not offset for now)

cpu voltage: try with 1.36v (can be less or more need test)
go to vrm section select CPU LLC 3 and power phase extreme.
and you have one setting of cpu with % (100 default) select 120%.

save, reboot.

download prime95 and use the first test of list. (12 hours or more) if fail up your vCore 0.013v. if work fine down your vCore 0.013v (2 steps) and test again.

when you find your stable vCore can down one step 0.00625v to test more exact your needed vCore.

with less voltage you have less temp but low voltage can produce unstable system... you need the sweety point hehe


----------



## PedMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> im in the phone (in the street) i can forget details.
> 
> if you have stable settings for RAM you can OC your cpu.
> 
> OC CPU:
> 
> go to BIOS and select multiplier at x38
> vCore Manual (not auto, not offset for now)
> 
> cpu voltage: try with 1.36v (can be less or more need test)
> go to vrm section select CPU LLC 3 and power phase extreme.
> and you have one setting of cpu with % (100 default) select 120%.
> 
> save, reboot.
> 
> download prime95 and use the first test of list. (12 hours or more) if fail up your vCore 0.013v. if work fine down your vCore 0.013v (2 steps) and test again.
> 
> when you find your stable vCore can down one step 0.00625v to test more exact your needed vCore.
> 
> with less voltage you have less temp but low voltage can produce unstable system... you need the sweety point hehe


I dont have manual option on Asus b350 f but I figured I was having too much voltage added. I now set offser to -0.00625 to have it at 1.35v max and its been 20mins on stress test on prime95 and these are the temps. It has been on 74•c for 10mins


Edit: what makes me curious is the 58% cpu usage if its on stress test and was on 98% on the first minutes


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedMar*
> 
> I dont have manual option on Asus b350 f but I figured I was having too much voltage added. I now set offser to -0.00625 to have it at 1.35v max and its been 20mins on stress test on prime95 and these are the temps. It has been on 74•c for 10mins


low step at step or 2 step at time and test.
i need 1.275v (in SVI2 sensor, more in Bios) to run 3.8ghz.

use HWINFO64 to see temps and voltages.


----------



## PedMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> low step at step or 2 step at time and test.
> i need 1.275v (in SVI2 sensor, more in Bios) to run 3.8ghz.
> 
> use HWINFO64 to see temps and voltages.


Should I? If you see HWMonitor voltages are not going over 1.3 Im now rendering @ 1080p and temp is at 65•c 40% in the rendering process

70•c max temp rendering a 1.5gb 15 mins 1080p video completed on 3 mins 50 secs

Edit. It seems it rendered nothing lol (saved a mp4 black video that lasted 15 mins)

Redoing it now restarted my system. Do I need more voltage?


----------



## ZeNch

Hwinfo show your voltages in SVI2 sensor (cpu) and in your sensor of mother, SVI2 is more precise


----------



## seitan

Hi guys with black friday looming in the future, im considering upgrading 2600K platform. R5 1600 is one cpu that im considering if there is a good deal of it then. So i'm thinking, you ryzen 1600/X owners what is our experience with ryzen platform. Have you had any stuttering problems or other quirks with any games and do you think one or both memory models listed below would work with 3200, 3000 or at least 2933MHz speed with ryzen.

http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-led-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-red-led-cmu16gx4m2c3200c16r

http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b3000c15


----------



## MishelLngelo

Processors are not a problem, I prefer 1600x as it's better for OC and certainly better if you leave 1600 or x at stock and don't plan OC. At the beginning there was a problem with BIOS and running RAM over 3000MHz.but now it's mostly over. With a good MB and x370 chipset it's great platform.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seitan*
> 
> Hi guys with black friday looming in the future, im considering upgrading 2600K platform. R5 1600 is one cpu that im considering if there is a good deal of it then. So i'm thinking, you ryzen 1600/X owners what is our experience with ryzen platform. Have you had any stuttering problems or other quirks with any games and do you think one or both memory models listed below would work with 3200, 3000 or at least 2933MHz speed with ryzen.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-led-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-red-led-cmu16gx4m2c3200c16r
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b3000c15


There is no need to go for the 1600x variant imo, its a higher bin CPU but it still boils down to the silicon lottery. Mine can hit 3.95 GHz with 3466 MHz CL14 RAM just fine and is an 1600. Most 1600's can do at least 3.8 GHz so the question becomes, are you willing to pay extra € 50 for a higher chance of higher OC? I sure wouldn't for only 1 or 200 MHz if you are lucky.. If you want to spend more, i would strait go for the 1700 instead.

I would stay away from Corsair RAM, i have bad experience with that brand with RAM, i would go G.Skill is imo the best brand of RAM you can get. I owned several kits an none of them ever gave me problems and all clocked very well.

The second kit in your post is the same kit a friend of mine has, its the worst kit you can buy to be honest, it won't even post at its rated speed... And Cl15 for only 3000 MHz..?
If you are on a budget i would definitely go for the 1600 and put the money in some good Samsung B-die RAM, you would be much more happy with good set of RAM.


----------



## Johan45

Here the difference is only about $25 and for those who just run stock it's the better choice IMO 3.7 with 4.1 boost on two cores VS 3.2 GHz with 3.6 boost. I run mine in my HTPC at stock and it works excellent for gaming no need to mess around. So there are reasons to opt for the extra few bucks just depends on what you want. Plus the odds of a higher all core OC are better and it's only a few buck.


----------



## rdr09

Finally got my 1600 under water. Reached about 50c in Cine 15. About 10c lower than the stock cooler, so the latter really does a good job. Either that or my watercooling parts are getting old.


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Newest BIOS 3203 for Asus X370-A fixed my multiplier bug! So happy I am finished using Ryzen Master to overclock. They only have it listed under Windows 7 64 BIOS (I run both to compete on the BOT and found it through happenstance). It was released today and only states "Update to AGESA 1071 for new upcoming processors" which is weird because they release a BIOS not even a month ago updating to AGESA 1.0.0.6B and I thought this was the AGESA for Ravenridge APUs? Anyway I am off to start benching to see any difference between BIOS OC and Ryzen Master OC... Couple Cinebench points I am sure...


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quick "newbie" question regarding RAM and CAS Latency. I'm in the market for some RAM for my WIP Ryzen build (1600) and I'm unsure of which of these two kits would be better -- for the record, I'm going with 8GB so I can put more towards the GPU









Team T Force Delta II RGB 8GB (2x4) kit - https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820331031

Or

Geil Super Luce RGB Sync 8GB (2x4) kit - https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820158604

Regarding CAS Latency, the Team kit has timings of 15 (15-17-17-35) and the Geil kit has timings of 16 (16-16-16-36); both kits share a speed of 2400mhz; which one would be faster?

For reference, I own the Crosshair VI Hero board.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> Quick "newbie" question regarding RAM and CAS Latency. I'm in the market for some RAM for my WIP Ryzen build (1600) and I'm unsure of which of these two kits would be better -- for the record, I'm going with 8GB so I can put more towards the GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team T Force Delta II RGB 8GB (2x4) kit - https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820331031
> 
> Or
> 
> Geil Super Luce RGB Sync 8GB (2x4) kit - https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820158604
> 
> Regarding CAS Latency, the Team kit has timings of 15 (15-17-17-35) and the Geil kit has timings of 16 (16-16-16-36); both kits share a speed of 2400mhz; which one would be faster?
> 
> For reference, I own the Crosshair VI Hero board.


None. Last thing you should cheap out on with Ryzen, esp. with CH6, is ram.

https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16820232530

Guaranteed 3200 at CL14.

Edit: wrong link.


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Finally got my 1600 under water. Reached about 50c in Cine 15. About 10c lower than the stock cooler, so the latter really does a good job. Either that or my watercooling parts are getting old.


Measuring temps during cinebench is a bit meaningless, my aircooler reaches just 50c there aswell. (SilverArrow SB-e)
Stress it a bit with Prime95 small ftt to see what it will max out at, mine reaches 58.5c there. Roomtemp 21c.
Anything below 70c is good, and below 60c is excellent.

(sig specs are out of date, im running the same as you at 3.8)


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe*
> 
> Measuring temps during cinebench is a bit meaningless, my aircooler reaches just 50c there aswell. (SilverArrow SB-e)
> Stress it a bit with Prime95 small ftt to see what it will max out at, mine reaches 58.5c there. Roomtemp 21c.
> Anything below 70c is good, and below 60c is excellent.
> 
> (sig specs are out of date, im running the same as you at 3.8)


True dat. I do use Prime on rigs for work. This rig i use games like Witcher3 as basis. Pretty know what those temps gonna be based on the stock cooler.

Edit: Here was 3 hrs of W3 . . .



CPU Temp stays below 60c. W3 can use all cores. My i7 Sandy's cores get all used by this game as well. All the cores and threads.


----------



## PedMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seitan*
> 
> Hi guys with black friday looming in the future, im considering upgrading 2600K platform. R5 1600 is one cpu that im considering if there is a good deal of it then. So i'm thinking, you ryzen 1600/X owners what is our experience with ryzen platform. Have you had any stuttering problems or other quirks with any games and do you think one or both memory models listed below would work with 3200, 3000 or at least 2933MHz speed with ryzen.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-led-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-3200mhz-c16-memory-kit-red-led-cmu16gx4m2c3200c16r
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3000mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b3000c15


Well im using the 3000mhz ones and not even overclocking im getting BSOD http://www.overclock.net/t/1642285/help-bsod-memtest-over-1m-errors#post_26455728 I would rather get GSKILLS


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Your motherboard got the same BIOS 3203 update as mine yesterday (Update to AGESA 1071). I own that same kit of RAM and have been able to run DOCP 2933 15-17-17 with memory training on older BIOS and no memory training on the newest BIOS 3203. 1.4v is fine for DDR4, you are safe up to 1.5v. My kit likes procODT 53.3ohm or 60ohm depending on speed.

Have you tried the Stilts timings? His 3200 safe timings all work for me to varying degrees. The 3200 14-17-17 safe timings with a couple timings loosened (Trc&Tfaw) works great and is what I have been using to game and benchmark.


----------



## weyburn

i was gaming like always,then randomly my game started lagging its ass off, then it crashes. I restart it, seems to be ruinning like normal, i reset it again to check the bios settings, and my monitor won't come on during the bios start up... i tried reseting cmos... still can't get into bios. My computer is lagging at random times now and my ram OC doesn't seem to be running at the right speed either...

idk what could be wrong...

well i took out my GPU and re-installed it and it's working fine now. really weird. Gonna keep a look out incase I have to RMA it...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> i was gaming like always,then randomly my game started lagging its ass off, then it crashes. I restart it, seems to be ruinning like normal, i reset it again to check the bios settings, and my monitor won't come on during the bios start up... i tried reseting cmos... still can't get into bios. My computer is lagging at random times now and my ram OC doesn't seem to be running at the right speed either...
> 
> idk what could be wrong...
> 
> well i took out my GPU and re-installed it and it's working fine now. really weird. Gonna keep a look out incase I have to RMA it...


If it is the 1080, ugh, much rather be the cpu than the gpu. If it is oc'ed i'd put it back to stock.


----------



## warpuck

I am using a Ryzen1600 on a b350 asus prime +and stock cooler.
. I tried and failed to do much with Offset + voltage. So I used - voltage offset at -0.00625 I then set to FID to 148 (3.7GHz) It booted and ran windows, but when using the the stress from CPU-z the temps climbed to high.
I am using the stock cooler. Even using 2400 speed on the ram also does cause some heating also. It goes OK with temps at 2133 and FID 147. The DID is just OK at 8. I have not played with DID mostly be cause I don't know what it does.
The Flair 2400 will do 2600 with the last bios, but have issues with that unless CPU is dropped down to FID 144 (3.5GHz).
The CPU will do 3.95 Ghz if I disable cores. Sooo I guess I am going to have to get a X370. Maybe a get a Taichi and CM or a AM4 watercooler?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I am using a Ryzen1600 on a b350 asus prime +and stock cooler.
> . I tried and failed to do much with Offset + voltage. So I used - voltage offset at -0.00625 I then set to FID to 148 (3.7GHz) It booted and ran windows, but when using the the stress from CPU-z the temps climbed to high.
> I am using the stock cooler. Even using 2400 speed on the ram also does cause some heating also. It goes OK with temps at 2133 and FID 147. The DID is just OK at 8. I have not played with DID mostly be cause I don't know what it does.
> The Flair 2400 will do 2600 with the last bios, but have issues with that unless CPU is dropped down to FID 144 (3.5GHz).
> The CPU will do 3.95 Ghz if I disable cores. Sooo I guess I am going to have to get a X370. Maybe a get a Taichi and CM or a AM4 watercooler?


Did you use the stock paste that came with the cooler? I used the stock cooler for about a month but replaced the paste with that of Cooler Master paste that came with the TR4. Seemed to work really well for 3.8GHz oc with max Vcore of 1.35v as shown in HWINFO. I suggest replacing the stock paste with MX-2 or 4.

Also, I never use the manual oc. I set it to Auto and the Multiplier to 3.8GHz. Adjusted the offset to +0.11. That was it. I did the same for 3.9GHz but the offset was much higher like 0.16. CPU Vcore is now showing 1.406 something. Oh, this is under water.



Make sure you point a fan towards the VRM area. Monitor temp for Tctl/Tdie. Keep it under 75c.


----------



## warpuck

I changed it from MX-4 to CM paste that came with a CM 612 I use on the FX-8350. That helped some on the spire cooler. Also added a 140mm blowing on to the spire and the VRs helped some also but is not ebough. So I guess I will add another 612 to this and replace the spire. Under volting did help some and still does overclocking. What don't understand is that sometimes the voltage goes up to 1.412 according to CPU-z even with the negative offset in windows 10. But I have a board that was purchased for less than $100. I probably will go to a Giga Gaming K7 if that don't work. I does OK at 3650 Mhz.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> If it is the 1080, ugh, much rather be the cpu than the gpu. If it is oc'ed i'd put it back to stock.


yeah it was the 1080, same issues started happening again. I tried using my occulus rift and all it'd do was cause my screen to go black indefinitely until I force shut down my computer. I stole my gf's 970 and put it in my system and everything works perfectly fine now. I contacted EVGA for an RMA and they approved it so i'm gonna be getting a new 1080 soon lol.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I changed it from MX-4 to CM paste that came with a CM 612 I use on the FX-8350. That helped some on the spire cooler. Also added a 140mm blowing on to the spire and the VRs helped some also but is not ebough. So I guess I will add another 612 to this and replace the spire. Under volting did help some and still does overclocking. What don't understand is that sometimes the voltage goes up to 1.412 according to CPU-z even with the negative offset in windows 10. But I have a board that was purchased for less than $100. I probably will go to a Giga Gaming K7 if that don't work. I does OK at 3650 Mhz.


i'd go with the asus x370 prime pro. best motherboard in the price range, and it's on sale right now for $130 ($30 off). it's got one of the best vrm's and good motherboard support.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132964&cm_re=x370_prime_pro-_-13-132-964-_-Product


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I changed it from MX-4 to CM paste that came with a CM 612 I use on the FX-8350. That helped some on the spire cooler. Also added a 140mm blowing on to the spire and the VRs helped some also but is not ebough. So I guess I will add another 612 to this and replace the spire. Under volting did help some and still does overclocking. What don't understand is that sometimes the voltage goes up to 1.412 according to CPU-z even with the negative offset in windows 10. But I have a board that was purchased for less than $100. I probably will go to a Giga Gaming K7 if that don't work. I does OK at 3650 Mhz.


I'd go with what weybum recommended. Another Asus but much better vrms.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> yeah it was the 1080, same issues started happening again. I tried using my occulus rift and all it'd do was cause my screen to go black indefinitely until I force shut down my computer. I stole my gf's 970 and put it in my system and everything works perfectly fine now. I contacted EVGA for an RMA and they approved it so i'm gonna be getting a new 1080 soon lol.


Good thing its EVGA.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weyburn*
> 
> yeah it was the 1080, same issues started happening again. I tried using my occulus rift and all it'd do was cause my screen to go black indefinitely until I force shut down my computer. I stole my gf's 970 and put it in my system and everything works perfectly fine now. I contacted EVGA for an RMA and they approved it so i'm gonna be getting a new 1080 soon lol.


well with my 970 in the system it's causing the same issues...i really don't know what could be causing this...


----------



## warpuck

I am not sure about this but I think when the VRs heat up some of that is transferred to the copper between it and the CPU?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I am not sure about this but I think when the VRs heat up some of that is transferred to the copper between it and the CPU?


I'm not quite sure if this is the question you were asking, but were you inquiring about VRMs causing an increase in CPU temps?

The answer this is that they can have a small impact, but only when they get really hot, at which point the CPU is also quite hot. The higher VRM temps can raise socket temps and this raises core temps.

I haven't heard of lowered VRM temps reducing CPU temp by more than a degree or two. This is most likely because VRMs will throttle at that point.

This assumes that the VRMs are adequate. If you have poor quality VRMs, CPU temps can be higher because the power supplied to the CPU is not as clean and it has to work harder. Also an extreme case but it happens.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I am not sure about this but I think when the VRs heat up some of that is transferred to the copper between it and the CPU?


That is motherboard specific. All Asrock FX boards run hot on the socket because heat can travel there easily from the VRMs. Then I had a Gigabyte board where the VRMs ran so hot that the whole system was overheating. When I changed boards I was able to bump the OC 100mhz just because the cpu ran that much cooler.


----------



## huzzug

Hi guys. I have a MSI B350M Gaming pro with a 1400. I'm trying to get Win7 to install, but the system does not recognize the USB K&M. I've disabled fastboot as well as Win10 settings within BIOS. Anybody know what I need to do to get Win7 to install correct?


----------



## aCz-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> I am not sure about this but I think when the VRs heat up some of that is transferred to the copper between it and the CPU?


You are doing something wrong. If you OC your CPU to 3.7Mhz then you should be able to run stock voltage and your temps should be pretty ok. If your temps are pretty stable after 20-30 min stress test and its around 75-80 degree in celsius then its ok. I have R5 1600 and asus b350 prime plus MB and i'm running around 38-48 degrees celsius under work load. That is streaming/gaming/movies/browsing etc. And its a pretty decent temps. Going around 65-70 degrees on stresstest. Before that i had crappy case and had around +10 degrees. Still using stock paste. Running my PC on 3.8Mhz with +0.0125 ofset. Read more, test more and don't go high with offset voltages. If cant handle process just use 3.7Mhz and stock voltage.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Hi guys. I have a MSI B350M Gaming pro with a 1400. I'm trying to get Win7 to install, but the system does not recognize the USB K&M. I've disabled fastboot as well as Win10 settings within BIOS. Anybody know what I need to do to get Win7 to install correct?


Windows 7 doesn't support the new USB protocols that AMD is using. You'll need to add the drivers to the install media.


----------



## huzzug

How do I go about doing that? What files do I add?


----------



## DanielB123

Hello everyone, I just went from an Intel i5 4690k to Ryzen 5 1600 with the Strix B350 motherboard. I was just wondering, is it normal to be idling at around 20 degrees Celcius and under aida 64 stress test to be at 32 degrees celcius? I am at stock settings right now as I'm just about to start overclocking. Yes, my cooling is pretty overkill - a 360mm rad with push/pull but the Intel would idle at around 30 and under load it went to 50 degrees.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> How do I go about doing that? What files do I add?


You need to take your current Win7 install media and slipstream the drivers into it.
gupsterg has posted a link to a vid here http://www.overclock.net/t/1625015/ryzen-essential-info-with-link-to-owners-info-db
I have a written guide with SS and driver files here on how to do it. http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/781091-AMD-Ryzen-Win7-ISO-Guide


----------



## huzzug

I did the slipstream for the USB drivers for both the system (1400, MSI B350 Gaming pro, 16GB ram) but one system is running fine, currently installing drivers but the other one gives me black screen at boot. I tried to format the drive by bootstrapping the sata and pwr cable to the working system and format the disk using system defaults, but still no dice. The system ran fine until I installed Office 2010 and then reboot. Anyone who can suggest ideas?

Edit: Out of the 4 LED for EZ Debug, the boot LED stays on. I'm assuming this means that the boot drive is acting. Anyone knows how I can get a image and format the drive to re-install the windows/

BTW, both the systems are the exact same.


----------



## Johan45

Any type of cloning software should work. Copy the working drive and it should boot the other system. Acronis sometimes ships with SSDs for swapping in an old system. There are other freeware as well out there


----------



## huzzug

That would work, however, I can't boot into the system. The screen stays blank.


----------



## Johan45

I thought one was working and the other wasn't? If you connect the drive to the working system does it show up in BIOS? If so you should be able to clone the working drive to the other using some bootable media.


----------



## warpuck

Well got the 1600 to run stable at 3767Mhz on the latest Bios for B350 prime plus on the stock cooler at 67C undervolted -0.00800. 3837mhz was a bit too much C with -0.00625. Plus have the Flare 2400 OC'd to 2600. The asus temp for the CPU, which think is the socket temp shows about 10C less,

BTW this bios has provisions in it for the APU settings. So I guess the APUs will be on sale for desktops pretty soon. .

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-B350-PLUS/HelpDesk_BIOS/

Another surprise from this bios. G-skill flare 2400 running with no errors according to mdsched.exe at 2800.
UserBenchmarks: Game 49%, Desk 62%, Work 61%
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 - 89.8%
GPU: AMD R9 285 - 46.7%
HDD: WD WD5003ABYZ-011FA0 500GB - 76.6%
USB: SanDisk Cruzer Glide 16GB - 11.6%
USB: Kingston DataTraveler 100 G3 USB 3.0 8GB - 13.6%
RAM: G.SKILL F4 DDR4 2400 C15 2x8GB - 100.4%
MBD: Asus PRIME B350-PLUS


----------



## nukedathlonman

I'm just in the process of bench testing out my Ryzen 5 1600 gear right now. Haven't performed the swap of hardware yet (I'm still waiting for the AIO), but I know it's about time to retire the old Phenom. Just wanted to drop a hi to the club.


----------



## museumman

My 1600X has little left to give in the mhz department but after only the first night of toying with it and new mobo im happy to settle here for the evening :


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *museumman*
> 
> My 1600X has little left to give in the mhz department but after only the first night of toying with it and new mobo im happy to settle here for the evening :


Same points with [email protected] and [email protected](cl16). its rare, do you run apps in second plane?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *museumman*
> 
> My 1600X has little left to give in the mhz department but after only the first night of toying with it and new mobo im happy to settle here for the evening :


I see that you are running B350 board, be careful of hot vrm's.


----------



## museumman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Same points with [email protected] and [email protected](cl16). its rare, do you run apps in second plane?


Im unsure by what you mean when you say second plane... This is my pc, i have everything I use open and running in background. I mean im not actively playing with anything when I run CB but all my apps etc are open and running yes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I see that you are running B350 board, be careful of hot vrm's.


Yes, I am cautious usually, just giving it a bollocking until I find out what it can do.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *museumman*
> 
> Im unsure by what you mean when you say second plane... This is my pc, i have everything I use open and running in background. I mean im not actively playing with anything when I run CB but all my apps etc are open and running yes.
> Yes, I am cautious usually, just giving it a bollocking until I find out what it can do.


If i were you i would put an additional fan on blowing on the vrm area just in case, these B350 boards run very hot.


----------



## museumman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If i were you i would put an additional fan on blowing on the vrm area just in case, these B350 boards run very hot.


yeah, this isnt my first ballgame


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *museumman*
> 
> yeah, this isnt my first ballgame


Alright then, just saying man









Happy clocking


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *museumman*
> 
> yeah, this isnt my first ballgame


Yes i try to say background but my english is bad jaja.

Do you use performance Bias in CB15? (this is a bios setting in some boards)

if you have Ccleaner, CorsairLink or other monitor close it and your score can be better.


----------



## debuchan

Finally picked up my Ryzen 5 (1600) + ASRock ITX mobo (AB350). This is my first time going smaller and I want to do it "right."

Any case recommendations? I want something that does a great compromise of the following:

- Has tempered glass
- Can fit full ATX PSU
- Is fairly quiet
- Has good cooling
- Would like to mount graphics card vertically, but not a need
- Budget: preferably under $100

I will be doing a custom loop and would like to at least fit a 240mm rad (also have D5 pump and a 150cc reservoir). I liked the Define Nano, but it has no tempered glass option (at least not on Newegg). I also liked the Define Mini, but I'm afraid the ITX board is going to look tiny in that case. I considered the Phanteks Shift X, but it's a little out of my budget. I considered the Thermaltake Core P1, but I would rather not have that open of a case, lol.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *museumman*
> 
> yeah, this isnt my first ballgame


Nice job. Saw that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *debuchan*
> 
> Finally picked up my Ryzen 5 (1600) + ASRock ITX mobo (AB350). This is my first time going smaller and I want to do it "right."
> 
> Any case recommendations? I want something that does a great compromise of the following:
> 
> - Has tempered glass
> - Can fit full ATX PSU
> - Is fairly quiet
> - Has good cooling
> - Would like to mount graphics card vertically, but not a need
> - Budget: preferably under $100
> 
> I will be doing a custom loop and would like to at least fit a 240mm rad (also have D5 pump and a 150cc reservoir). I liked the Define Nano, but it has no tempered glass option (at least not on Newegg). I also liked the Define Mini, but I'm afraid the ITX board is going to look tiny in that case. I considered the Phanteks Shift X, but it's a little out of my budget. I considered the Thermaltake Core P1, but I would rather not have that open of a case, lol.


How about this . . .

https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16811133353

It should fit a 240 upfront.


----------



## ZeNch

I love Thermaltake F31 (Tempered Glass edition)


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> I love Thermaltake F31 (Tempered Glass edition)


It does look a lot better.

https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16811133336


----------



## debuchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> How about this . . .
> 
> https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16811133353
> 
> It should fit a 240 upfront.


Thanks! It does, but the size of the case will make my ITX board look too small, imo. I should add another criteria:

- Prefer smaller than a mid-tower (mATX or ITX case)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> I love Thermaltake F31 (Tempered Glass edition)


Nice one, I like that one too, but my problem is that I have an ITX board and would rather get a case that will not make the board look so tiny.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *debuchan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> How about this . . .
> 
> https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16811133353
> 
> It should fit a 240 upfront.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It does, but the size of the case will make my ITX board look too small, imo. I should add another criteria:
> 
> - Prefer smaller than a mid-tower (mATX or ITX case)
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> I love Thermaltake F31 (Tempered Glass edition)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice one, I like that one too, but my problem is that I have an ITX board and would rather get a case that will not make the board look so tiny.
Click to expand...

Have a look at this page. I use full tower but Phanteks makes some great cases https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007583%2050060115%20600545970%20600546036&Manufactory=60115


----------



## debuchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Have a look at this page. I use full tower but Phanteks makes some great cases https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007583%2050060115%20600545970%20600546036&Manufactory=60115


Thanks. I'm not sure I like what I've read regarding the performance of the Evolv (plus some say there's not enough airflow, some say there's enough). The ITX version doesn't look like it'll fit my stuff, sadly.

I really like the Shift X but on the fence if I want to spend that much. I'd also probably would need to get a new PSU to fit in it


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *debuchan*
> 
> Thanks. I'm not sure I like what I've read regarding the performance of the Evolv (plus some say there's not enough airflow, some say there's enough). The ITX version doesn't look like it'll fit my stuff, sadly.
> 
> I really like the Shift X but on the fence if I want to spend that much. I'd also probably would need to get a new PSU to fit in it


What about the Corsair Crystal 460X? https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=corsair+460&ignorear=0&N=-1&isNodeId=1


----------



## museumman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Alright then, just saying man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy clocking


Man, aint any other way to be than happy while clocking









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Yes i try to say background but my english is bad jaja.
> 
> Do you use performance Bias in CB15? (this is a bios setting in some boards)
> 
> if you have Ccleaner, CorsairLink or other monitor close it and your score can be better.


Yeah have everything open and running. I might have a go with nothing in background running and CB bias in bios but no bias not set no.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Nice job. Saw that.


Thx


----------



## debuchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressonantia*
> 
> What about the Corsair Crystal 460X? https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=corsair+460&ignorear=0&N=-1&isNodeId=1


Ooh, that's really pretty but unfortunately is too big for my needs - I have an ITX board and it'll look almost silly in a case that size.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *debuchan*
> 
> Ooh, that's really pretty but unfortunately is too big for my needs - I have an ITX board and it'll look almost silly in a case that size.


https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133333

I dont like P series of Thermaltake BUT is tempered glass, support AIO of 240mm is ITX


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *debuchan*
> 
> Ooh, that's really pretty but unfortunately is too big for my needs - I have an ITX board and it'll look almost silly in a case that size.


I dont think an itx board will look bad in this case . . .

https://www.amazon.com/S340VR-Elite-Computer-Matte-CA-S340W-B3/dp/B01LZQMXJT/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1512062532&sr=8-2-fkmr1&keywords=nzxt+h400i

Might be useful to start a thread so there be more visibility.


----------



## Performer81

Problem here with my new 1600X which came fresh out of AMD RMA. If i set Multi and vcore manually my CPU-clock is fixed at 2200MHZ in Windows







. On Auto clocks are normal.
I had to flash back to an older bios version and set clocks via Pstates, but cant get lower than 1,262V here. Anybody knows this problem and has a solution? With my old cpu i didnt have this problem. Board is a Biostar X370GT7


----------



## ressonantia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Problem here with my new 1600X which came fresh out of AMD RMA. If i set Multi and vcore manually my CPU-clock is fixed at 2200MHZ in Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . On Auto clocks are normal.
> I had to flash back to an older bios version and set clocks via Pstates, but cant get lower than 1,262V here. Anybody knows this problem and has a solution? With my old cpu i didnt have this problem. Board is a Biostar X370GT7


It is a known issue that can be resolved by a BIOS update, at least its fixed on Asus C6H's. But yeah just setting a manual voltage will lock it at a 22x multiplier so you need to use offset voltage instead.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Problem here with my new 1600X which came fresh out of AMD RMA. If i set Multi and vcore manually my CPU-clock is fixed at 2200MHZ in Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . On Auto clocks are normal.
> I had to flash back to an older bios version and set clocks via Pstates, but cant get lower than 1,262V here. Anybody knows this problem and has a solution? With my old cpu i didnt have this problem. Board is a Biostar X370GT7


Yeah, use "adaptive" for both cpu and soc. I prefer the 623 bios too.


----------



## Performer81

Yeah i tried offset voltage also and clock was where i set it but somehow it had no effect on Vcore. Was the same as on auto.


----------



## museumman

Spent a little time messing around with ram speeds this afternoon and this was about the best I could manage stable on the little B350 Strix ITX mobo.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Yeah i tried offset voltage also and clock was where i set it but somehow it had no effect on Vcore. Was the same as on auto.


Mine downclocks and downvolts just fine. It's been so long since I touched it that I've forgotten what settings I used. I remember if I made too big of changes and went too far it would choose its own voltage, but when I down volted it it eventually started working again. Then I brought it back up in small increments and it works fine.


----------



## warpuck

I had to slow it down 50 MHZ, But I can get 2933 out of the Flare 2400. It makes some difference in the Cinebench score vs 2400 speed. Again I think it won't pass at 3750 because of the VR over heating on the prime + B350.
I have a dead extreme 9 that got drowned while running under water. So I am wondering if I can get the VRM cooler to fit on the B350 VRM. I may loose the m.2 slot. But don't plan on using it anyway. I may replace it later with a 512 SSD so that won't be an problem.
The WD black enterprise HDD works well enough and I can get in couple sips coffee while I am waiting on it to boot anyway.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warpuck*
> 
> 
> 
> I had to slow it down 50 MHZ, But I can get 2933 out of the Flare 2400. It makes some difference in the Cinebench score vs 2400 speed. Again I think it won't pass at 3750 because of the VR over heating on the prime + B350.
> I have a dead extreme 9 that got drowned while running under water. So I am wondering if I can get the VRM cooler to fit on the B350 VRM. I may loose the m.2 slot. But don't plan on using it anyway. I may replace it later with a 512 SSD so that won't be an problem.
> The WD black enterprise HDD works well enough and I can get in couple sips coffee while I am waiting on it to boot anyway.


Nice ram you have. If you have a fan up top you can prolly have it as intake if it isnt. I have my IO plate removed and it helps in getting rid of the trap air. If you have it i suggestvtaking it off. Pre- builts have them. Lol. My B350 gets really cooled using an Air 540 with three fans up front blowing throughtout the height of thr mobo. Really cool rams you have.

I go by tctl/tdie temp to monitor vrm. Not sure how close it that.


----------



## warpuck

Ram settings used for 1200 Mhz from this also works at 1466 Mhz. Hynix memory


----------



## Performer81

Nice side effect of the new 1600X ist that my Corsair vengeance Ram is completely stable now at 3200MHZ. No boot loops or bios resets or other ****.








Ill stay with the old bios till Agesa 1007 is out which hoprfully fixes my problem, Pstate overclocking works fine.


----------



## nukedathlonman

Interesting, I'm running Intel burn test on my 1600 (all stock for the moment), and it's showing a speed of 51Gflops (on maximum) while my old Phenom II x6 would sit at 79Gflops... Everything else I've tossed at it shows good performance upticks though (as I would expect). It's not throttling or overheating. I've never seen anything like that before - should I be worried?


----------



## Hequaqua

There are two versions of IBT(one uses AVX the other doesn't IIRC).

IBTAVX.zip 4325k .zip file


IntelBurnTest.zip 1683k .zip file


----------



## nukedathlonman

Thanks - I thought I had the one with AVX... That's MUCH better now!!!!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukedathlonman*
> 
> Thanks - I thought I had the one with AVX... That's MUCH better now!!!!


NP.....I had the same issue when I first got my chip. This is my first AMD CPU since the Duron days....


----------



## lorcav123

When Zen+ comes out in february will Zen1 became EOL? I have Ryzen with segfault bug but right now I am too busy to send it, I was thinking to sent it in summer 2018 to RMA. Will I get as a replacement Zen+?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lorcav123*
> 
> When Zen+ comes out in february will Zen1 became EOL? I have Ryzen with segfault bug but right now I am too busy to send it, I was thinking to sent it in summer 2018 to RMA. Will I get as a replacement Zen+?


Nope, you'll get what you send in If you send a 1600 that's what you'll get as RMA. AMD holds many CPUs for RMA. I recently sent in an A10-6800K APU and that's what I got in return


----------



## LG25

You can say that again. It's devolving into comedy.


----------



## Just s0me guy

just put in an order for my new PC. Now the wait begins. I went with the Ryzen 5 1550x. Gonna water cool it and OC it.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lorcav123*
> 
> When Zen+ comes out in february will Zen1 became EOL? I have Ryzen with segfault bug but right now I am too busy to send it, I was thinking to sent it in summer 2018 to RMA. Will I get as a replacement Zen+?


Gotta love delusional people.


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lorcav123*
> 
> When Zen+ comes out in february will Zen1 became EOL? I have Ryzen with segfault bug but right now I am too busy to send it, I was thinking to sent it in summer 2018 to RMA. Will I get as a replacement Zen+?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> Gotta love delusional people.


Seriously.

@lorcav123 - no, you won't get a Zen+ for your current Zen CPU. It just doesn't work that way. You'll get a segfault bug free Zen 1 because that's what you sent AMD.









And no, once Zen+ comes out, Zen 1 won't instantly become EOL. That would just be silly. Once Zen 2 comes out though, maybe.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> @lorcav123 - no, you won't get a Zen+ for your current Zen CPU. It just doesn't work that way. You'll get a segfault bug free Zen 1 because that's what you sent AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, once Zen+ comes out, Zen 1 won't instantly become EOL. That would just be silly. Once Zen 2 comes out though, maybe.


In some countrys AMD dont exist phisically and resellers give you the official warranty, the reseller can give you the oportunity (they are not going to lose the opportunity to give them money for a more expensive model, they are the other model that AMD for which I enter into a guarantee even if it is "last year" they will end up selling it to someone else)


----------



## lorcav123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> In some countrys AMD dont exist phisically and resellers give you the official warranty, the reseller can give you the oportunity (they are not going to lose the opportunity to give them money for a more expensive model, they are the other model that AMD for which I enter into a guarantee even if it is "last year" they will end up selling it to someone else)


I was also thinking something similar. If I asked them to give them more money for for Zen+ I don`t know will they accept that:thinking:

When my last GPU died I sent it in my local store for RMA and as a replacement they approved me to give them more money for a stronger GPU.


----------



## mongoled

Got my RMA (1600x seg fault) back from AMD,

In the short period of time ive tested it it is a much better CPU in terms of overclocking.

Been running prime95 v28.10 128k 128k "FFT's in place" - ticked, for the last 3 hours

All settings identical to the previous CPU (check my sig) except using 1.4v for CPU voltage.

Temps are about 6-8C lower, will be fine tuning this CPU in the next week or so .....

Oh its a 1740 SUS


----------



## SavantStrike

So out of a sample size of two I've picked the better 1700x.

3.95ghz at 1.35V, IMC hasn't balked at 3ghz yet. Waiting on final cooling setup to make sure I'm prime stable (only ran for 30 minutes). The other chip was okay, but wouldn't break 3.825 without more voltage and I want an efficient build for 24x7 operation.


----------



## janice1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Problem here with my new 1600X which came fresh out of AMD RMA. If i set Multi and vcore manually my CPU-clock is fixed at 2200MHZ in Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . On Auto clocks are normal.
> I had to flash back to an older bios version and set clocks via Pstates, but cant get lower than 1,262V here. Anybody knows this problem and has a solution? With my old cpu i didnt have this problem. Board is a Biostar X370GT7


It is a known issue that new batch of CPU got multiplier bug. Can check tom hardware, they got mention about it.


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janice1234*
> 
> It is a known issue that new batch of CPU got multiplier bug. Can check tom hardware, they got mention about it.


New bios with Agesa 1.0.7.2 fixed everything. Holy **** this 1600X is a beast. AT the moment i am testing 3900MHZ with only 1,2V under load and till now everything runs fine, very good.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> New bios with Agesa 1.0.7.2 fixed everything. Holy **** this 1600X is a beast. AT the moment i am testing 3900MHZ with only 1,2V under load and till now everything runs fine, very good.


3.9 GHz with only 1.2 vcore? Can you show me some screens? And how fast is your RAM running at that speed?


----------



## Performer81

Ram runs at 3200MHZ. I didnt test prime yet, its uninteresting for me. Tested PUBG, Battlefield 1, Assassins creed origins. Cinebench also runs fine.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Ram runs at 3200MHZ. I didnt test prime yet, its uninteresting for me. Tested PUBG, Battlefield 1, Assassins creed. Cinebench also runs fine.


lol, you didn't even finished the benchmark.. What is your score? And can you run IBT AVX or Realbench?


----------



## Performer81

Of yourse it finished







I wanted to make a screenshot under load.
Who is interested in score, its like every other ryzen at 3900.


----------



## mongoled

Run prime95 28.10 128k 128k "In place FFT's" ticked

and lets see how your CPU gets on


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> I didnt test prime yet, its uninteresting for me. ]


But okay, just for you 10min small ffts



AMD definitely improved manufactoring over the months.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Of yourse it finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to make a screenshot under load.
> Who is interested in score, its like every other ryzen at 3900.


In your screenshot it didn't finish dude..









The score is important because it can say something about your stability..


----------



## Performer81

http://abload.de/image.php?img=3900_1.2vqksw9.jpg


----------



## Cpt Phasma

As a new owner of a R5 1600 (note I have not yet been able to actually get everything up and running yet) I'm just curious as to which CPU batch(s) have the segfault issue? Being that mine is still in the box I'm able to clearly id the number. It's *UA 1733PGT*. Does this particular week indicate any possibil segfault issues I should know about?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> As a new owner of a R5 1600 (note I have not yet been able to actually get everything up and running yet) I'm just curious as to which CPU batch(s) have the segfault issue? Being that mine is still in the box I'm able to clearly id the number. It's *UA 1733PGT*. Does this particular week indicate any possibil segfault issues I should know about?


Before week 35 can have segfault error (if im not wrong).


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Before week 35 can have segfault error (if im not wrong).


OK so you're saying mine could possibly have the segfault issue? Though I don't intend to run Linux, let's just say I don't want any surprises. Unless it ends up being one of those freak chips with 8 cores lol









Should I try RMAing it or just keep it?


----------



## mk16

pretty sure it was week 25.

but in other news the 1600x i just got is 1718, is the segfault going to be an issue for a gaming pc that i do some blender 3d modeling on for skyrim mods? no code writing just blender


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Phasma*
> 
> OK so you're saying mine could possibly have the segfault issue? Though I don't intend to run Linux, let's just say I don't want any surprises. Unless it ends up being one of those freak chips with 8 cores lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I try RMAing it or just keep it?


Week 33 is fine, problem was before week 25.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> But okay, just for you 10min small ffts...........snipp
> 
> AMD definitely improved manufactoring over the months.


Cheers bud, in reality small FFTs for 10 minutes isnt going to tell us much but thanks for running it,

I attempted to follow you with my 1740 SUS but unfortunately im again being disrupted by weird issues.

This is the third CPU im seeing weird issues so it looks like either one of three things

1/ Motherboard is funky
2/ Some combination of my hardware with motherboard is funky
3/ Ryzen is funky, lol

Quick explanation,

So I set my multiplier to 39, vcore to 1.2v, left memory at 2133mhz bios default timings and boot into Windows no problem, run a cinebench score was 116xx

OK so I reboot again set memory to 3200mhz bios default timings boot into Windows and run cinebench again score was 122xx, then I fired up prime95 small FFTs let it ran for a few minutes, no crash so decided to reboot again and tighten the memory timings

Reboot, set memory timings to my 'regular' settings i.e. sig settings.

PC booted normally, BIOS said everything was normal i.e. 3900mhz, 1.2v, 3200mhz, mem timings OK

Went into Windows to run a quick prime95 small FFTs and noticed the CPU speed was not at 3900mhz but 3600mhz, weird I though maybe I missed something in the BIOS.

So i reboot and check, nope everything was as i had seen before i.e. 3900mhz, 1.2v, 3200mhz, mem timings OK

OK some bug, so I change the multiplier from 39 to 38 to 39 press to save exit bios only to be greeted with three beeps, bios reset itself to defaults.

Ever since this happened I am no longer able to post with 1.2v set in bios for anything higher than 3700mhz !

I spend a couple of hours resetting bios, playing with bios setting in an attempt to undo this bug but to no avail.

Have no idea what the cause is, but as I said in the beginning, keep seeing weird things happening.

Am going to have to disassemble the rig, unplug everything, reset bios, leave cmos battery out for extended period of time, to see if this quirk goes away.

Was going to have fun posting comparative screenshots against your CPU










But thats all on hold until I can hopefully straighten the weirdness out, and to make matter more difficult, as I have a full board waterblock it means im going to have to drain my loop each tme I need to get at the CPU, pain in the arse as it takes around an hour to drain, unmount, mount and refill loop .......


----------



## chaosblade02

Guys, I'm not 100% sure if these temps on Ryzen master are accurate or not. They're almost too low.

Seems to idle between 25-30c, and temps during gaming don't even break 40C range most of the time. The cooler is barely even working.

This is a 1600x with a Cooler Master 212+ turbo (push/pull).

With temps like these at stock, I should be good to hit 3.9-4.0ghz on this cooler, no problem, right?

There are some games where my Haswell I5 would hit 62-65C in that my 1600x doesn't even break 40C on. That just seems unreal. Pretty much identical cooler. So Ryzen runs 25C cooler than Haswell with no delid on the same cooler?

Is this consistent with the temps anyone else is getting on a similar cooler? Is AIO really justified for Ryzen, if temps are this low on air?


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> Guys, I'm not 100% sure if these temps on Ryzen master are accurate or not. They're almost too low.
> 
> Seems to idle between 25-30c, and temps during gaming don't even break 40C range most of the time. The cooler is barely even working.
> 
> This is a 1600x with a Cooler Master 212+ turbo (push/pull).
> 
> With temps like these at stock, I should be good to hit 3.9-4.0ghz on this cooler, no problem, right?
> 
> There are some games where my Haswell I5 would hit 62-65C in that my 1600x doesn't even break 40C on. That just seems unreal. Pretty much identical cooler. So Ryzen runs 25C cooler than Haswell with no delid on the same cooler?
> 
> Is this consistent with the temps anyone else is getting on a similar cooler?


Fire up prime95 28.10, run min/max FFT size 128/128 and tick the box that says "Run FFTs in place"

Report back temps using hwinfo64 after 1 hour


----------



## Johan45

I've seen P95 28.10 referenced a few times. Why not use 29.3 it supposedly recognizes Ryzen and assigns the appropriate AVX workloads


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I've seen P95 28.10 referenced a few times. Why not use 29.3 it supposedly recognizes Ryzen and assigns the appropriate AVX workloads


Hi!

if we want to test the CPU for maximum heat load then prime95 28.10 raises the CPU temperature on average of around 5-6C higher in my testing.

Have a quick try for yourself, others pointed this out to me, I think they were quoting information that the Stilt had put out there, its in a thread here at overclock.net


----------



## Vellinious

So, it's a CPU cooker, that's likely not indicative of any real world loading that most people will be using on any kind of consistent basis......yeah, think I'll skip using that for stability testing. lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> So, it's a CPU cooker, that's likely not indicative of any real world loading that most people will be using on any kind of consistent basis......yeah, think I'll skip using that for stability testing. lol


Yep, same as for IBT AVX, those are very poor stability test programs and are outdated.

I use Realbench from now on and its working very good.


----------



## LG25

I have the 1800x with an overkill custom loop (1x360mm and 1x 240mm just for CPU). The temps you mention are the same as mine (Aida64 sensor panel and HWinfo). I'd trust them. I stressed the system with IntelBurnTest (Linpack), and it never went over 55° (25°c ambient). These things don't run very hot.


----------



## Hequaqua

Hey Guy's.....this may or may not be the right place to ask...but since it concerns the R5 1600, and I'm subscribed to this thread I figured I'd start here.

I recently bought a Samsung 960 Evo NVMe. I installed it a few days ago. Fresh install of Win10 on it. It replaced my Corsair MP500 NVMe drive. Today I received a NVMe to PCIe adapter. This would allow me to run the MP500 PCIe lanes from the 3.0 slot on the motherboard. Both drives seem to be working fine. I've moved some files over to the MP500. I will be using it as my benchmarking program installs. The 960 Evo is now the main drive for my OS.

Here is where it got a bit weird.....

When I boot my computer up....it loads into Win10 normally. After getting into the desktop, I usually start HWiNFO on my second monitor. Now every time I restart and start HWiNFO, my CPU usage is going nuts. I open task manager, and there is a listing for Chrome(haven't even started anything but HWiNFO at this point. As soon as I end that task...my usage drops back down to normal.

Here are a couple of screen shots of what things look like:

After Restart


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







After Ending Chrome:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







While I'm not really concerned, it would be nice to figure out what the issue actually is that could be causing this.

Help appreciated ahead of time.


----------



## mk16

so you have the latest version of w10 that explains chrome opening on start up, w10 now launches what ever you had open on shut down/restart once your computer turns back on.

second your cpu usage will spike when opening chrome and if its opening two tabs to a website not just a blank page it will spike higher.

example my i5 spikes to 23-30 on 3 of 4 cores and 76 on one core.


----------



## LG25

It looks like a runaway browser to me. Try reinstalling Chrome. Try another browser like Firefox or Edge just to see, but I doubt you'll see it happen on another. It may just be trying to re-cache or pump your PC back full of trackers and spyware lol. Just kidding about the last one, but I'd try reinstalling Chrome and see if this happens again, which I doubt it will. My guess is that after it finishes whatever it's busy with, it will die back down and return to normal. Also, since you say it's when you open HWinfo, could it be in a bad state, trying and failing to update? Are you certain it starts when you open HWinfo? What I mean is, is it possible it's going on whenever Chrome is open, but you don't see this usage until you open HWinfo.. Maybe try to open Chrome, then Alt+Ctrl+Del and go to Task Manager -> Performance.. check the CPU usage to see if HWinfo is even a factor.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> so you have the latest version of w10 that explains chrome opening on start up, w10 now launches what ever you had open on shut down/restart once your computer turns back on.
> 
> second your cpu usage will spike when opening chrome and if its opening two tabs to a website not just a blank page it will spike higher.
> 
> example my i5 spikes to 23-30 on 3 of 4 cores and 76 on one core.


Yes, latest version of Win10. I made sure that there were no Chrome processes running when I shut down and restart....still happens. I realize that when I open Chrome/Edge/Firefox there will be a jump in CPU usage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LG25*
> 
> It looks like a runaway browser to me. Try reinstalling Chrome. Try another browser like Firefox or Edge just to see, but I doubt you'll see it happen on another. It may just be trying to re-cache or pump your PC back full of trackers and spyware lol. Just kidding about the last one, but I'd try reinstalling Chrome and see if this happens again, which I doubt it will. My guess is that after it finishes whatever it's busy with, it will die back down and return to normal. Also, since you say it's when you open HWinfo, could it be in a bad state, trying and failing to update? Are you certain it starts when you open HWinfo? What I mean is, is it possible it's going on whenever Chrome is open, but you don't see this usage until you open HWinfo.. Maybe try to open Chrome, then Alt+Ctrl+Del and go to Task Manager -> Performance.. check the CPU usage to see if HWinfo is even a factor.


It doesn't die down after waiting though. In fact, when I went to bed last night...Chrome was not running, at all. When I came in this morning, Chrome was running...with a 77% CPU usage. It doesn't matter if I start HWiNFO or not.....in fact, just booting and opening task manager, Chrome starts and puts 4 processes running....one at 70%+ CPU usage.

I used RevoUninstaller and uninstalled Chrome, the registry settings, history, and all leftover files. Re-installed.

Same issue:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I have scanned for malware and virus's....


----------



## Johan45

I have to agree with MK16
I had all google services disabled at startup and have had this behaviour since the last big update. It's a new "feature" in Win10


----------



## MishelLngelo

W10 has not even "G" of Google, it's even very depreciated in MS browsers. Only Chrome and derivatives insist on it.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> So, it's a CPU cooker, that's likely not indicative of any real world loading that most people will be using on any kind of consistent basis......yeah, think I'll skip using that for stability testing. lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep, same as for IBT AVX, those are very poor stability test programs and are outdated.
> 
> I use Realbench from now on and its working very good.


I didnt mention anywhere (or the person i responded to) anything to do with testing for stability,

just a simple test which is guaranteed to simulate a _reproducible and consistent_ heat load for comparison purposes.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have to agree with MK16
> I had all google services disabled at startup and have had this behaviour since the last big update. It's a new "feature" in Win10


Is there a way to "fix" this issue, other than uninstalling Chrome(which I have done)....I just don't like FF/Edge/etc.









EDIT: Update: While looking though Task Manager I came across a process called cnex. I found that and another file called cnex-demo.exe in my Programx86>Common Files. I shredded both, reinstalled Chrome, and the issue seems to be gone now. I will restart a few more times throughout the day to make sure. I couldn't find anything on those two files. If anyone has some info on it...post it please.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I have to agree with MK16
> I had all google services disabled at startup and have had this behaviour since the last big update. It's a new "feature" in Win10
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to "fix" this issue, other than uninstalling Chrome(which I have done)....I just don't like FF/Edge/etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Update: While looking though Task Manager I came across a process called cnex. I found that and another file called cnex-demo.exe in my Programx86>Common Files. I shredded both, reinstalled Chrome, and the issue seems to be gone now. I will restart a few more times throughout the day to make sure. I couldn't find anything on those two files. If anyone has some info on it...post it please.
Click to expand...

Not sure it's going to matter what browser you use. Win10 is opening the last apps you had open to make your experience seamless was the way I read it. It's possible that some apps are more susceptible than others but I'm sure if you google the issue you'll find some answers at MS support or the superuser site.

Here's a bit of help. Haven't tried first hand but it looks sound. Has to do with the way Windows shutsdown starts about half way on the page http://www.winhelponline.com/blog/stop-auto-reopen-programs-restart-windows-10/


----------



## Hequaqua

Thanks for the heads up!

I did a few "tests". Restarted with Chrome closed....wasn't running when I restarted. Restarted with Chrome open, it opened when I got to the desktop, but normal CPU usage, 8-14% maybe.

Since I deleted those two .exe files, no massive ramp up of CPU on restarts. Odd...but it seems to be acting normal now.

+1 Reps for all that have given me some input.


----------



## MishelLngelo

This line shuts down windows cleanly and no ifs or buts: %windir%\System32\shutdown.exe -s -f -t 00
Also clean restart: %windir%\System32\shutdown.exe -R -F -T 00
To restart into UEFI: C:\Windows\System32\shutdown.exe /r /fw


----------



## LG25

OK, that is strange. This may be starting from a maintenance effort. Try looking in.. Task Manager -> Startup, and see if Chrome is in there for any reason. If yes, you can highlight the item and click Disable. You can still use it, it just stops it from starting.
-Second place to look is Task Manager. Use search box and search for Task Manager, then open it. I just had Google install "against my will" while installing something else, so I have this.. "GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA" in my list (see photo). Right click on anything Google, whether there's one or more than one, and disable them all. This is for Auto Updating and maintenance, and are not necessary to run the browser.
-The third place to look would be the registry's "Run" key. Open the Run box in the Start Menu, or search for "Regedit". Once opened, navigate here... HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run (you can also copy / paste the path, just add "Computer\" to the front of it and put it into the box at the top of Regedit). Now that you're in the Run key, look once again for anything Google. It's good practice to backup before changing anything, and if you want to, Right Click on the Run key (on left pane) and select Export. Whether or not you find anything there you want to delete, just understand if you decide to get rid of anything, it's gone for good if you don't export. After Export, a .reg file is created, which you can just click from any location and it will restore the key.. easy.
- There's also another place where programs are started, but I doubt you'd find anything Google in here..
All users (common) - C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp
Current User (yours) - C:\Users\*Username*\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup (make sure to replace *username* with your profile name.)

I check these areas from time to time when I want to check for sneaky software starting for no good reason. Hope it helps you find this problem.





Also, uninstalling Chrome is an option, but that advice is usually frowned upon. Besides, it may still leave remnants in these locations I've given here. I'd check from time to time and you will have a healthier PC because of it.


----------



## Hequaqua

I changed the updater in the services to manual. Actually, after I shredded those two files...not a issue anymore.


----------



## LG25

Do you mean you're not having the problem anymore? If you still have it, I was wondering about Dashlane. I know it's a password manager, but I've never used it. I'm sure these passwords are used in Chrome, so could it be possible that Dashlane is calling on Chrome after boot? i know it's a longshot, but maybe there's a sync process running from Dashlane that could be causing high CPU use?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LG25*
> 
> Do you mean you're not having the problem anymore? If you still have it, I was wondering about Dashlane. I know it's a password manager, but I've never used it. I'm sure these passwords are used in Chrome, so could it be possible that Dashlane is calling on Chrome after boot? i know it's a longshot, but maybe there's a sync process running from Dashlane that could be causing high CPU use?


Correct. I'm not having the issue anymore.

Dashlane is great...been using it for a few years now. I use the paid version...so if I go out of town, or use a different rig, I can log into it and use all the functions that it offers(it also back ups my password if I reformat or uninstall Dashlane). I have it set to not start. Dashlane only starts when I log into the extension in the browser. So, it wouldn't have been calling on Chrome. When Chrome was opening up(and pegging the CPU), it wasn't a browser...it was just the processes in Task Manager(4 of them actually), but no actual Chrome window would open.

Weird, but seems fine now.


----------



## LG25

I'm happy to hear it's no longer doing that. Likely was just an update or maintenance thing. I don't like software stealing CPU cycles either. Feels like I'm being robbed lol.


----------



## Hequaqua

Me too!









I've been trying to find some info on that cnex.exe, can't find anything out about it. Cnext, from my understanding belongs to AMD/Radeon. No T on the two files I removed though.

Just keep a eye out for those if you see odd CPU usage. What makes it even more odd is that it was Chrome that was starting, but never actually opening a browser, and not something AMD related.


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Thought I'd treat myself to a new system for Christmas. Feels so good to own an AMD CPU again. Not since I had an Athlon 64 as a boy have I owned one from Team Red











R5 1600 on X370 Aorus Gaming-5 inside the S340 (I know these are popular but I had to own my own S340 white rig). The prices to get the whole system together was super cheap for the performance and components you get - 1600 were/are widely available for £158!

That said because funds were tight I'm running with the stock cooler for now and hope to lock in a 3.6Ghz all core overclock as this will be used as a workstation first and foremost.

Just putting in some work now on overclocking guides for Ryzen.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatun-Bear*
> 
> Thought I'd treat myself to a new system for Christmas. Feels so good to own an AMD CPU again. Not since I had an Athlon 64 as a boy have I owned one from Team Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R5 1600 on X370 Aorus Gaming-5 inside the S340 (I know these are popular but I had to own my own S340 white rig). The prices to get the whole system together was super cheap for the performance and components you get - 1600 were/are widely available for £158!
> 
> That said because funds were tight I'm running with the stock cooler for now and hope to lock in a 3.6Ghz all core overclock as this will be used as a workstation first and foremost.
> 
> Just putting in some work now on overclocking guides for Ryzen.


Love it!

What case is that? Love that there are 3 SSD mounts on the motherboard side.

EDIT: Found it...it's the Elite one, correct?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Love it!
> 
> What case is that? Love that there are 3 SSD mounts on the motherboard side.
> 
> EDIT: Found it...it's the Elite one, correct?


NZXT s340 Elite


----------



## Hequaqua

Yea, I looked at it. Nice. Wish it had mounting available for 240mm AIO in the top though.







Still a very nice looking case.

What are your temps looking like?


----------



## hurricane28

AMD released new chipset drivers dudes









http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Love it!
> 
> What case is that? Love that there are 3 SSD mounts on the motherboard side.
> 
> EDIT: Found it...it's the Elite one, correct?


Yeh Elite White version. It's very quiet and looks beautiful imo because of the minimalist design (front is just a box). Funnily enough I'm not using any SATA SSDs atm, just the NVMe M.2 Samsung EVO as the boot drive. When I can justify the expense, I'll add at least another 500GB SATA SSD to one of those slots and buy a white SSD cover to put over the top of it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, I looked at it. Nice. Wish it had mounting available for 240mm AIO in the top though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a very nice looking case.
> 
> What are your temps looking like?


Yeah that is the one downside of this case. You can only fit a smaller AIO rad and it can only go on the front under the front panel. And then it only makes sense to use the rad fans as an intake, which would blow warm air back across your mobo. The direct rival to this case is the Phanteks P400S TGE, which is better in this regard but in one crucial area - aesthetics - it looks much worse imo, especially the front.

Temps are decent as I'm using two Phanteks PH-F140HP as intakes on front and top, couldn't get a 3rd at the back there as there is no room. Will update on temps when I start overclocking.


----------



## Shatun-Bear

First time with a Gigabyte BIOS and it's taking me a while coming from mostly MSI...

So I want to have a P-state/offset overclock (where vcore lowers on idle instead of 100% all of the time) but with Gigabyte there is no Offset voltage option. So my understanding to achieve similar on the Gigabyte I have to keep vcore at default and enter +0. or -0. values under Dynamic Vcore (DVID) setting with LCC on (auto at least)?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to find some info on that cnex.exe, can't find anything out about it. Cnext, from my understanding belongs to AMD/Radeon. No T on the two files I removed though.
> 
> Just keep a eye out for those if you see odd CPU usage. What makes it even more odd is that it was Chrome that was starting, but never actually opening a browser, and not something AMD related.


cnex is a company that has colluded with MS to speed up transfer to the cloud. MS is the one who put that file there. https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20170315005735/en/Microsoft-Ventures-Leads-Investment-CNEX-Labs-Data
There's more info out there


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> cnex is a company that has colluded with MS to speed up transfer to the cloud. MS is the one who put that file there. https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20170315005735/en/Microsoft-Ventures-Leads-Investment-CNEX-Labs-Data
> There's more info out there


Well....if that's the case....wouldn't others have those on their computers too? and seeing huge CPU usage? Just saying.

Does anyone else see cnex.exe running in task manager?

The cnex-demo.exe appeared when I looked at the properties the file as being MS, but not the cnex.exe. They were listed as two different files. AFAIK, the cnex-demo.exe was not running in the background.

What makes this all strange to me is the fact that it was Chrome processes that were causing this. I find that a bit odd, but yet now, no issues at all.









Interesting all the same. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Johan45

Could have been 2 seperate things going on , Windows is set to start your last apps on reboot now so that was normal as for the cnex files I haven't looked no time last night to mess with PC


----------



## Hequaqua

Who really knows....I'm just glad that whatever it was, it's not there now...lol


----------



## mk16

can i haz in noaw

h100i finally showed up.

https://valid.x86.fr/8x0vrx
https://valid.x86.fr/8x0vrx


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> can i haz in noaw
> 
> h100i finally showed up.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/8x0vrx
> https://valid.x86.fr/8x0vrx


Mk16, if cpuz is right rhen your bios is pretty old. Asus bios update within bios is reliable. I used a flashdrive. You shld be able to set ram speed to 3200 using DOCP after bios update.


----------



## mk16

i just installed W10 20 minutes ago, once all my drivers are installed im restarting and updating bios then ocing


----------



## mk16

well all set up now, drivers are installed (should get the newest chipset though), bios is updated, and memory is at 3200mhz 15-15-15-35.

speaking of which anyone have a good stress test for just the memory? would be nice to isolate components.


----------



## mk16

well i guess its up to me to keep this thread going

ram is now at 3066mhz 16-18-18-38
cpu is at 4.0ghz and stable after a total of 25 runs of IBT over the course of 6 hours

and i finally beat the xeon


https://valid.x86.fr/et58ta


----------



## Hequaqua

What kind of voltage are you having to use?

EDIT: I can run 4.0, but the amount of voltage I need isn't worth the little gain in performance really. I run [email protected] with LLC set to 5. That gives me a max of 1.256v.


----------



## mk16

right now im running it at 1.412 but, for some reason hwinfo is reporting 1.35-1.37 under test and my set voltage at idle.

cpuz rog is also reporting .7 under load.


----------



## Hequaqua

The 1.412 sounds about right for my cpu too. Temps are usually pretty good. I just feel better where I'm at.

For certain benchmark runs(personal records) I may run it even higher than the 1.412. For the most part I'm happy at 3.825-3.850. I can get to 3.9-3.9250 with 1.35v(safer voltage overall really), but the gains don't really justify it. Ryzen voltage scaling isn't the greatest. Maybe when they release the Zen+(refresh) it will be better.

EDIT: Here's my best. I've tried to better it a few times...just can't get there. Of course, that was in no way stable...lol

https://valid.x86.fr/u33zuk


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> right now im running it at 1.412 but, for some reason hwinfo is reporting 1.35-1.37 under test and my set voltage at idle.
> 
> cpuz rog is also reporting .7 under load.


do you use low LLC?

your score is low, with cpu at 4.0 and 3200mhz ram i have 1380 aproximate (ryzen 1600) try to close all other programs to benchmarking with CB15


----------



## mk16

*3066


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> do you use low LLC?
> 
> your score is low, with cpu at 4.0 and 3200mhz ram i have 1380 aproximate (ryzen 1600) try to close all other programs to benchmarking with CB15


Also, pull up task manager, Details, find the Cinebench R15, and change the priority level...that will give you a nice boost!









EDIT: If you set it to real time, it will really jump. You screen may look like it's not running, don't freak out, it is still running. You'll know if it crashes or not.


----------



## mk16

ill try that and also my llc is set to auto, should i put it to extreme?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> *3066


not make that difference.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> ill try that and also my llc is set to auto, should i put it to extreme?


My LLC settings aren't very clear cut....I actually had to set a voltage, and then run each level to see what it actually did. Dam MSI...lol


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Also, pull up task manager, Details, find the Cinebench R15, and change the priority level...that will give you a nice boost!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: If you set it to real time, it will really jump. You screen may look like it's not running, don't freak out, it is still running. You'll know if it crashes or not.


without this trick i get 1380 xd


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> without this trick i get 1380 xd


It's been so long since I ran it...I can't even remember now...lol I spend far too much time mining...


----------



## mk16

ok so with the high setting i hit 1340 was at 1309, also zench i see that your ram timings are way tighter then mine so that could be helping since ryzen likes it tight.
https://valid.x86.fr/mix95i


----------



## Hequaqua

At 4.0ghz, Normal Priority(1347):



EDIT: That was OC'ing from the desktop..not sure if it would make a difference if I made the changes in the bios or not. I think with High Priority it jumped to 1358 or so. I didn't grab a screen shot.


----------



## mk16

im sitting at 1335 now that i have my xmp set up(never used xmp before did it all by hand before) i'll try again in half an hour so that im 100% sure everything is loaded and my HDD's dont affect scores.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> im sitting at 1335 now that i have my xmp set up(never used xmp before did it all by hand before) i'll try again in half an hour so that im 100% sure everything is loaded and my HDD's dont affect scores.










Sweet!


----------



## Johan45

I got exactly the same score with no optimizations and a cluttered Win10


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I got exactly the same score with no optimizations and a cluttered Win10


I didn't optimize either...I just OC'd from 3.825>4.0 and changed the voltage. Wild that we scored the same though.







I didn't even do a restart. Love MSI Command Center.


----------



## warpuck

I guess you have to find that sweet spot. For the R5 1600 I got, it was offset of Zero and 3.866 Ghz. I also got the 2400 speed ram to to do 2966 with the 2400 XMP settings.
For me it was easier to find that spot by turning SMP off. Seems to me core volts are steadier under full load with it off. The best it could do that way was boot to windows 3.966 and it would finish Cinebench at 3933 before it would thermal off.
SMP increases your Cinebench by around 50% and the watts 10-25%
If I was going to run cpu intense work loads like folding I would drop it down to to -0.00625 offset and 3.6 Ghz
. If you can believe HWinfo the power each core at full load and SMP on is producing at 3.866 is slightly over 10 watts per core and just over 8 watts per core at 3.6Ghz.
I guess this one will do 4.0 ghz with a x370 and after market cooling. But is the extra $200 for a for sure capable Moboard and $35 for cooler worth it for the extra Ghz?
It should do fine with a 1070 or a 580 as it is, but with the up there price for those things I am going to wait.
Also the R9 285 it is paired with does fine with all mobo settings on auto and the 16Gs of ram defaulted to 2400.
So I am ready for a new video card but I am not ready for the current prices


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I got exactly the same score with no optimizations and a cluttered Win10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't optimize either...I just OC'd from 3.825>4.0 and changed the voltage. Wild that we scored the same though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even do a restart. Love MSI Command Center.
Click to expand...

I'm running the Titanium with a 1070Ti Titabium gets crazy FPS at stock in 1080p


----------



## hurricane28

Lil low fellas:


----------



## Johan45

With CHVI BIAS


----------



## hurricane28

With CB R15 bias yes.

And 3466MHz Cl14 RAM.

I am running 4 GHz with 1.4125Vcore and LLC level 4 atm, don't know how stable it is yet but seems good so far.


----------



## mk16

and crazy fast and tight ram


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Lil low fellas:


i see 3.2 and i say Whaat... but i see hwinfo and say x40 haha.

i reach 1391 with 4.0 and ram at 3200 cl 16-18-18. but my 4ghz dont is full stable, need much voltage


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> and crazy fast and tight ram


Yeah, can get to 3600 MHz really but don't see the point as it is not faster due to high timings. I tested this and 3466 MHz tight is actually faster than 3600 MHz with high timings.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> i see 3.2 and i say Whaat... but i see hwinfo and say x40 haha.
> 
> i reach 1391 with 4.0 and ram at 3200 cl 16-18-18. but my 4ghz dont is full stable, need much voltage


lol yeah, that's faulty reading on previous error BIOS.. It was on 4 GHz.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> With CB R15 bias yes.
> 
> And 3466MHz Cl14 RAM.
> 
> I am running 4 GHz with 1.4125Vcore and LLC level 4 atm, don't know how stable it is yet but seems good so far.


I got lucky with this 1600X 4.0GHz/ 3200 RAm CPU @ 1.3625V BIOS , 1.325V Underload.

Here's my Middle Earth SOM bench everything maxed


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I got lucky with this 1600X 4.0GHz/ 3200 RAm CPU @ 1.3625V BIOS , 1.325V Underload.
> 
> Here's my Middle Earth SOM bench everything maxed


That's a sweet CPU man. Its also an X variant which is better binned and has higher TDP.

I need 1.4125vcore and LLC level 4 in order to stabilize 4 GHz an 3466 MHz RAM.. LLC is very weak on the Asus boards, they have tremendous Vdroop unfortunately..


----------



## Johan45

I think it's a commonality in the platform. The Titanium droops from 1.3625 to the lowest of 1.32V when LLC is left at auto where I keep it


----------



## mk16

anyone have any idea what my cpu runs at 1.41 at idle and 1.37 under load? is there a setting i missed that can cause this?


----------



## Johan45

In your DIGI+ section there should be an entry for CPU load line calibration. Adjusting this will help with the v-droop


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> I think it's a commonality in the platform. The Titanium droops from 1.3625 to the lowest of 1.32V when LLC is left at auto where I keep it


Yeah, i guess so man. Auto LLC is a no go on the CH6 hero as voltages are all over the place on that setting.


----------



## hurricane28

4 GHz feels really good and it appears that my chip likes it but i am little scared about the volts to be honest.

It needs 1.4125vcore with LLC level 4.. I don't care about power draw but more about longevity of my components..

I personally think its fine as long as it doesn't run hot but some say that high idle voltage can kill chips too...


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> In your DIGI+ section there should be an entry for CPU load line calibration. Adjusting this will help with the v-droop


Been running llc5 since i started so maybe im looking at the wrong section on hwinfo. Is is core vid or or cpu voltage? I remember with the last amd cpu i had it was funky like this and intel vid was fine.


----------



## Johan45

Go down to the CPU portion after the ram timings and it's listed as CPU core voltage iirc


----------



## abso

1.4125V would be to much for me personaly. My limit is 1.35V.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Go down to the CPU portion after the ram timings and it's listed as CPU core voltage iirc


so i was reading the wrong one, kk

well any ways i was doing some more tuning and i got my 1600x running at 4ghz at 1.38V passed 10 runs of IBT at standard, high, and very high.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> so i was reading the wrong one, kk
> 
> well any ways i was doing some more tuning and i got my 1600x running at 4ghz at 1.38V passed 10 runs of IBT at standard, high, and very high.


LLC level 5 still?

If i were you and i would my system to last, i would back LLC down 1 or 2 notches. LLC 5 has very high voltage overshoot which cause degradation to the vrm's and or CPU.


----------



## mk16

so far from what hwinfo is reporting with llc5 my voltage doesnt change what so ever. with llc1-3 i was getting vdrop of over .25v


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> so far from what hwinfo is reporting with llc5 my voltage doesnt change what so ever. with llc1-3 i was getting vdrop of over .25v


Those values are wrong. Asus has really bad sensors on their boards and are not remotely accurate.

I wasn't talking about load voltage but voltage spikes when the load drops off. With high LLC setting the voltage spikes up and comes down when idling. These voltage spikes you cannot see on software monitoring are very dangerous on your components and can kill them in short order.

This is how it works:











Second clip is easier to understand.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> 1.4125V would be to much for me personaly. My limit is 1.35V.


1.45v max (in svi2 sensor)
im use [email protected] and [email protected]
i need more than 1.46 to 4.0. (i dont use this speed for daily usage)

But if i think in the change of 3.8 to 3.9 and the difference of vcore... i prefer 3.8.

i use a AIO 280mm to cool my CPU.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> *1.45v max (in svi2 sensor)*
> im use [email protected] and [email protected]
> i need more than 1.46 to 4.0. (i dont use this speed for daily usage)
> 
> But if i think in the change of 3.8 to 3.9 and the difference of vcore... i prefer 3.8.
> 
> i use a AIO 280mm to cool my CPU.


Where did you get that info from if you don't mind me asking? Never seen such an official statement.

I have an Email from AMD themselves that claim that 1.4250 is the max save voltage, take it with a grain of salt as AMD doesn't support overclocking...


----------



## mk16

ok more tinkering and this is what i got


cpu voltage: 1.38125v
multiplier: 40
llc for cpu and soc: level 3
current llc: 120%


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> 1.45v max (in svi2 sensor)
> im use [email protected] and [email protected]
> i need more than 1.46 to 4.0. (i dont use this speed for daily usage)
> 
> But if i think in the change of 3.8 to 3.9 and the difference of vcore... i prefer 3.8.
> 
> i use a AIO 280mm to cool my CPU.


Guess Im pretty lucky then, my 1700X only wants 1.306V for 4Ghz


----------



## jnarai

Hey all, I'm new here and a first time Ryzen owner. Last AMD I'd had was an old Athlon with my Radeon 9200 Sapphire for graphics haha.

Moved on up to a Ryzen 5 1600, managed to get a stable OC to 4.125GHz so far and haven't managed to get it warmer than 60 Celsius. Tried pushing it a little harder but then I started getting bsod's like crazy.

Here's the validation link:https://valid.x86.fr/xkylg0

If you guys have any suggestions to eke out a bit more performance, I'm all ears. Still need to run it through a few more benchesnd stress tests, but I've no idea which is the best for this little multi threaded monster.


----------



## Mms60r

Hi guys. I got a 2 week old Ryzen 5 1600. Just a quick question. I have a 240 aio cooling it. I turned the multiplier to 3.9 and that's it. I haven't touched the voltage. HWMonitor says it's at 1.248v. So is that a normal voltage for 3.9? Is it good? Everything seems good temp wise and stability.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Where did you get that info from if you don't mind me asking? Never seen such an official statement.
> 
> I have an Email from AMD themselves that claim that 1.4250 is the max save voltage, take it with a grain of salt as AMD doesn't support overclocking...


You can see SVI2 sensor in HWINFO


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jnarai*
> 
> Hey all, I'm new here and a first time Ryzen owner. Last AMD I'd had was an old Athlon with my Radeon 9200 Sapphire for graphics haha.
> 
> Moved on up to a Ryzen 5 1600, managed to get a stable OC to 4.125GHz so far and haven't managed to get it warmer than 60 Celsius. Tried pushing it a little harder but then I started getting bsod's like crazy.
> 
> Here's the validation link:https://valid.x86.fr/xkylg0
> 
> If you guys have any suggestions to eke out a bit more performance, I'm all ears. Still need to run it through a few more benchesnd stress tests, but I've no idea which is the best for this little multi threaded monster.


How did you stress test it? This is mighty impressive for an 1600 IF it is indeed stable.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> You can see SVI2 sensor in HWINFO


I know what SVI2 is but who is saying that 1.45vcore is okay for 24/7 usage?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I know what SVI2 is but who is saying that 1.45vcore is okay for 24/7 usage?


That's what I read. But it depends on your refrigeration as well.
if you don't turn off the pc I would recommend a little less.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> That's what I read. But it depends on your refrigeration as well.
> if you don't turn off the pc I would recommend a little less.


I don't think you quite got what i was asking so i ask again..

Who told you that it is a good idea to run Ryzen at that voltage 24/7?


----------



## ZeNch

Reddit with Quotes of tom's review and kitguru.

Use your Bios in default and check which is the maximum that AMD uses for its boost mode (with several tests), I don't know the answer but maybe you feel safer using that maximum.


----------



## Shatun-Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> Hi guys. I got a 2 week old Ryzen 5 1600. Just a quick question. I have a 240 aio cooling it. I turned the multiplier to 3.9 and that's it. I haven't touched the voltage. HWMonitor says it's at 1.248v. So is that a normal voltage for 3.9? Is it good? Everything seems good temp wise and stability.


If you don't touch the voltage it's going to stay at stock. I guess what you are asking is whether 3.9Ghz overclock on stock voltage is good? Yes, very good but only if it's stable.

I would stress test at least 1 hour (preferably more) initially on at least two programs like RealBench, Y-Cruncher, Prime95 or x264 stability test to get a good idea whether what you have is likely to be stable then do the tests for longer runs to be certain.


----------



## abso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jnarai*
> 
> Hey all, I'm new here and a first time Ryzen owner. Last AMD I'd had was an old Athlon with my Radeon 9200 Sapphire for graphics haha.
> 
> Moved on up to a Ryzen 5 1600, managed to get a stable OC to 4.125GHz so far and haven't managed to get it warmer than 60 Celsius. Tried pushing it a little harder but then I started getting bsod's like crazy.
> 
> Here's the validation link:https://valid.x86.fr/xkylg0
> 
> If you guys have any suggestions to eke out a bit more performance, I'm all ears. Still need to run it through a few more benchesnd stress tests, but I've no idea which is the best for this little multi threaded monster.


Try this for CPU stresstest: https://www.dropbox.com/s/o90xvztmf5g3s4r/IBT%20AVX.zip?dl=0
For RAM testing use HCI Memtest


----------



## huzzug

I've set my system with a 1400 and an MSI B350 gaming pro. I have an old pci based fax modem that I want to use with this system. It has 2x pci-e x1 and 1x pci-e x16 along with m.2. I got an adapter from AliExpress that does pci-e x1 to pci. However, when I plug the card into my system, the system refuses to boot and keeps showing a blinking white line. I can go to BIOS just fine, but cannot boot to windows. I thought it was due to a damaged card, but every x1 device does this. Any ideas / suggestions ?


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> That's what I read. But it depends on your refrigeration as well.
> if you don't turn off the pc I would recommend a little less.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you quite got what i was asking so i ask again..
> 
> Who told you that it is a good idea to run Ryzen at that voltage 24/7?
Click to expand...

This comes straight from that AMD press release at Ryzen launch
Quote:


> As a general guideline: a CPU voltage of up to 1.35 V is acceptable for driving everyday overclocks of the AMD Ryzen processor. Core voltages up to 1.45 V are also sustainable, but our models suggest that processor longevity may be affected. Regardless of your voltage, make sure you're using capable cooling to keep temperatures as low as possible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> I've set my system with a 1400 and an MSI B350 gaming pro. I have an old pci based fax modem that I want to use with this system. It has 2x pci-e x1 and 1x pci-e x16 along with m.2. I got an adapter from AliExpress that does pci-e x1 to pci. However, when I plug the card into my system, the system refuses to boot and keeps showing a blinking white line. I can go to BIOS just fine, but cannot boot to windows. I thought it was due to a damaged card, but every x1 device does this. Any ideas / suggestions ?


When this happens are your boot devices showing in BIOS at all


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> This comes straight from that AMD press release at Ryzen launch
> 
> When this happens are your boot devices showing in BIOS at all


Ah, good info.

If i understand this correctly, 1.45Vcore is okay if you keep temps down?

Also, what voltage should be at 1.45? Is that voltage set in BIOS or measured by software?

Cooling is no issue with my 360mm rad as the fans don't even spin up under full load and temps are still around 60.

That being said, i have an Email from AMD claiming that 1.425 is max save voltage.. Also, AMD doesn't support overclocking so which one is true? Somewhere in the middle i guess?


----------



## huzzug

@Johan45

Yes. I can see my boot devices as well as no red led during boot. The screen just goes black with a blinking white line amd I can't boot into windows. This is Win10, btw.


----------



## Johan45

That's the best I can do. Really in the end it's up to you and your equipment. You have to keep in mind that some CPUs have a "stock" voltage on auto that goes past 1.45V


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> @Johan45
> 
> Yes. I can see my boot devices as well as no red led during boot. The screen just goes black with a blinking white line amd I can't boot into windows. This is Win10, btw.


Have you tried going to the boot menu and forcing it to boot to OS drive?
Seems to me that that card isn't compatible with the AM4


----------



## huzzug

The SSD is the top in boot priority. I don't know how else to force it to boot to OS directly.


----------



## Johan45

In some BIOS you can select the source and boot directly without saving bios settings


----------



## Hequaqua

Is that the only drive you have listed? If it isn't, unhook the other drive cables to the MB and see if it will boot.

I want to say I had a similar issue, it wasn't that my drive wasn't listed first, it was, but there was another setting in there that had the boot partition(it's located on the same boot drive) that it actually reads first.


----------



## huzzug

Hmm, I haven't really explored the BIOS, but I'm sure there's just the boot priority for devices. I'll have to recheck the settings again. But could there be a clash between the pci card and the system as the fax modem works great in the previous system, but it hangs the system on this platform.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Hmm, I haven't really explored the BIOS, but I'm sure there's just the boot priority for devices. I'll have to recheck the settings again. But could there be a clash between the pci card and the system as the fax modem works great in the previous system, but it hangs the system on this platform.


That would be my guess. You can look at your PCIe settings and see if there's something there that will help


----------



## warpuck

Are there any Ryzen Moboards that can do offset steps other than 0.00625 multiples ? I don't think my VID has to be 1.395 and I can live with 3.83 Ghz for daily use. However I think i could get 3.9 if could go a half step less on the Volts. If I had a b350 Strix F instead of a Prime Plus I would just dial in 3.9. The only thing I know for sure is bad things happen when VRMs pop


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah, good info.
> 
> If i understand this correctly, 1.45Vcore is okay if you keep temps down?
> 
> Also, what voltage should be at 1.45? Is that voltage set in BIOS or measured by software?
> 
> Cooling is no issue with my 360mm rad as the fans don't even spin up under full load and temps are still around 60.
> 
> That being said, i have an Email from AMD claiming that 1.425 is max save voltage.. Also, AMD doesn't support overclocking so which one is true? Somewhere in the middle i guess?


SVI2 sensor readings.

vCore bios setting is affected with LLC (load line calibration)

motherboard sensor ever show more than Bios setting


----------



## Shatun-Bear

This Gigabyte motherboard (X370 Gaming) is beautiful, one of the best looking I've had, but Gigabytes' BIOS is so much poorer than MSI's or ASUS' from what I have seen. Funny that no reviews mention this kind of thing.

Like there is in-depth P-state overclocking allowed on MSI mobos with Ryzen, with many more options and a much better looking UI. GB's is so ugly and options so basic it's almost insulting.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> SVI2 sensor readings.
> 
> vCore bios setting is affected with LLC (load line calibration)
> 
> motherboard sensor ever show more than Bios setting


These are my voltages @ 3.950 GHz:



You are saying that SVI2 readings are okay up to 1.45v?


----------



## jnarai

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> How did you stress test it? This is mighty impressive for an 1600 IF it is indeed stable.


I ran Prime95 for an hour with no temps above 60C, I ran CPU-Z's stress test for about 20 minutes, but it didn't push the temps above 50C. I'll run one of them for longer when I get a chance. First time using any kind of liquid cooling and it's my first PC build since I was a teen, so I didn't want to cook my processor right out the gate







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Try this for CPU stresstest: https://www.dropbox.com/s/o90xvztmf5g3s4r/IBT%20AVX.zip?dl=0
> For RAM testing use HCI Memtest


Thanks! I'll try that one.


----------



## jnarai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> I've set my system with a 1400 and an MSI B350 gaming pro. I have an old pci based fax modem that I want to use with this system. It has 2x pci-e x1 and 1x pci-e x16 along with m.2. I got an adapter from AliExpress that does pci-e x1 to pci. However, when I plug the card into my system, the system refuses to boot and keeps showing a blinking white line. I can go to BIOS just fine, but cannot boot to windows. I thought it was due to a damaged card, but every x1 device does this. Any ideas / suggestions ?


Will your system boot with the PCI card removed? If so, try changing your boot order up in BIOS maybe?


----------



## jnarai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abso*
> 
> Try this for CPU stresstest: https://www.dropbox.com/s/o90xvztmf5g3s4r/IBT%20AVX.zip?dl=0
> For RAM testing use HCI Memtest


I have no idea what are 'good' results in this, since I've never used this test before lol. Here's the results with 10 run's on standard. Managed to get my highest temps yet though, topping out at just over 61.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jnarai*
> 
> I have no idea what are 'good' results in this, since I've never used this test before lol. Here's the results with 10 run's on standard. Managed to get my highest temps yet though, topping out at just over 61.


Standard doesn't do anything really, you need at least very high for 10 runs. Than Realbench for at least an hour before you can call yourself "stable"

Your Gflops are also very low for that clock speed, i get around 160 at 3.950 GHz, in other words, you are not stable.


----------



## Johan45

On the subject of voltages. I have my 1600X on auto then ram P95 ver.29.3 on one core to force maximum voltage. Got up to 1.487V
And this is on Auto. That's AMD's doing to makes sure that 4.1GHz turbo works properly. This also makes me question what "safe" max voltage really is for Ryzen when AMD even goes past their own recommendations


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> On the subject of voltages. I have my 1600X on auto then ram P95 ver.29.3 on one core to force maximum voltage. Got up to 1.487V
> And this is on Auto. That's AMD's doing to makes sure that 4.1GHz turbo works properly. This also makes me question what "safe" max voltage really is for Ryzen when AMD even goes past their own recommendations


Man, i am getting a headache talking about these "save" voltages and temps... I guess AMD themselves don't even know..


----------



## Johan45

My general rulw is just run it. I typically don't have a system in here as HTPC for more than a couple years anyway. If it dies in that time it's still under warranty. I'm not in it for the long haul. Typically a CPU should last ~ 10 years. If running at 1.45V continually even reduces the life of the CPU by 30% I still have a 5 year buffer


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> My general rulw is just run it. I typically don't have a system in here as HTPC for more than a couple years anyway. If it dies in that time it's still under warranty. I'm not in it for the long haul. Typically a CPU should last ~ 10 years. If running at 1.45V continually even reduces the life of the CPU by 30% I still have a 5 year buffer


I hear ya, i think its not only the volts but temps also play a big role in reducing live span. High voltage and temps kill chips pretty fast.

I mean, who runs their CPU at 100% load 24/7, the people that do simply don't overclock.

Idk man, i need to think about this. I really want 4 GHz but i don't want my chip or board to die in a couple of months.

They say that this silicon is a lot different from FX line CPU's which were bullet proof basically.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> These are my voltages @ 3.950 GHz:
> 
> 
> 
> You are saying that SVI2 readings are okay up to 1.45v?


yes.
Ryzen had a bad % of OC (compared to FX platform) i think you can go to 4.05 but i recommend you reach 4.0ghz for 24/7 and no more. (More vCore = less life for cpu).

this if you have good temp in full load (stress).

you use a low LLC, its fine but i use High LLC why my mother not register peaks whit it. Some users say yes, have peaks but only osciloscope can read it equally i use [email protected] the peaks dont are drastically higher.

[email protected] (more in bios, i low my LLC here)
4.0 only benchmarking, dont stable with high vCore.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> On the subject of voltages. I have my 1600X on auto then ram P95 ver.29.3 on one core to force maximum voltage. Got up to 1.487V
> And this is on Auto. That's AMD's doing to makes sure that 4.1GHz turbo works properly. This also makes me question what "safe" max voltage really is for Ryzen when AMD even goes past their own recommendations


They have to hedge their bet because 1.45 volts on a Gigabyte or MSI in bios is most likely lower than the same setting on an ASUS board ( higher end AMD boards anyhow) in terms of what actually gets delivered to the socket.

I'm not afraid of running my Titanium at 1.512 volts under a full load with an all core overclock, but I'd be concerned on a Hero.

Earlier bios versions on the Titanium had some monster overclock/voltage settings under the GAMEBOOST feature , the one I'm on now is much more conservative - almost dead on the balls for voltage needed for stability at a given overclock. Might be the best implementation of auto-overclocking I've seen. Example 4.1 ghz at 1.44V - barely overvolted from manual settings.
EDIT:
Example of GAMEBOOST's 4.1ghz overclock setting.


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatun-Bear*
> 
> This Gigabyte motherboard (X370 Gaming) is beautiful, one of the best looking I've had, but Gigabytes' BIOS is so much poorer than MSI's or ASUS' from what I have seen. Funny that no reviews mention this kind of thing.
> 
> Like there is in-depth P-state overclocking allowed on MSI mobos with Ryzen, with many more options and a much better looking UI. GB's is so ugly and options so basic it's almost insulting.


Yeah...as a Gigabyte board owner myself (G1 Sniper Z5S), I can atest to their BIOS being pretty terrible. Reading this, I guess they still haven't gotten any better lol. It's funny to look at the BIOS on my board, and then look at the BIOS on my dad's board (Asus M5A97 LE R2.0) and it's all nice and clean, easy to understand/read, etc. lol. For my new Ryzen build, I knew I wanted an Asus board because their BIOS are top-notch...I didn't expect to get the Hero though so that was a nice surprise.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> They have to hedge their bet because 1.45 volts on a Gigabyte or MSI in bios is most likely lower than the same setting on an ASUS board ( higher end AMD boards anyhow) in terms of what actually gets delivered to the socket.
> 
> I'm not afraid of running my Titanium at 1.512 volts under a full load with an all core overclock, but I'd be concerned on a Hero.
> 
> Earlier bios versions on the Titanium had some monster overclock/voltage settings under the GAMEBOOST feature , the one I'm on now is much more conservative - almost dead on the balls for voltage needed for stability at a given overclock. Might be the best implementation of auto-overclocking I've seen. Example 4.1 ghz at 1.44V - barely overvolted from manual settings.
> EDIT:
> Example of GAMEBOOST's 4.1ghz overclock setting.


That's some useful information,thnx.

I am not sure what you meant by concerned about he Hero though, as the CH6 Hero has far superior vrm design compared to the MSI Titanium.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> On the subject of voltages. I have my 1600X on auto then ram P95 ver.29.3 on one core to force maximum voltage. Got up to 1.487V
> And this is on Auto. That's AMD's doing to makes sure that 4.1GHz turbo works properly. This also makes me question what "safe" max voltage really is for Ryzen when AMD even goes past their own recommendations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have to hedge their bet because 1.45 volts on a Gigabyte or MSI in bios is most likely lower than the same setting on an ASUS board ( higher end AMD boards anyhow) in terms of what actually gets delivered to the socket.
> 
> I'm not afraid of running my Titanium at 1.512 volts under a full load with an all core overclock, but I'd be concerned on a Hero.
> 
> Earlier bios versions on the Titanium had some monster overclock/voltage settings under the GAMEBOOST feature , the one I'm on now is much more conservative - almost dead on the balls for voltage needed for stability at a given overclock. Might be the best implementation of auto-overclocking I've seen. Example 4.1 ghz at 1.44V - barely overvolted from manual settings.
> EDIT:
> Example of GAMEBOOST's 4.1ghz overclock setting.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> They have to hedge their bet because 1.45 volts on a Gigabyte or MSI in bios is most likely lower than the same setting on an ASUS board ( higher end AMD boards anyhow) in terms of what actually gets delivered to the socket.
> 
> I'm not afraid of running my Titanium at 1.512 volts under a full load with an all core overclock, but I'd be concerned on a Hero.
> 
> Earlier bios versions on the Titanium had some monster overclock/voltage settings under the GAMEBOOST feature , the one I'm on now is much more conservative - almost dead on the balls for voltage needed for stability at a given overclock. Might be the best implementation of auto-overclocking I've seen. Example 4.1 ghz at 1.44V - barely overvolted from manual settings.
> EDIT:
> Example of GAMEBOOST's 4.1ghz overclock setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some useful information,thnx.
> 
> I am not sure what you meant by concerned about he Hero though, as the CH6 Hero has far superior vrm design compared to the MSI Titanium.
Click to expand...

I think what CSS means is that the hero has a tendency to overvolt compared to what is set in BIOS.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> On the subject of voltages. I have my 1600X on auto then ram P95 ver.29.3 on one core to force maximum voltage. Got up to 1.487V
> And this is on Auto. That's AMD's doing to makes sure that 4.1GHz turbo works properly. This also makes me question what "safe" max voltage really is for Ryzen when AMD even goes past their own recommendations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have to hedge their bet because 1.45 volts on a Gigabyte or MSI in bios is most likely lower than the same setting on an ASUS board ( higher end AMD boards anyhow) in terms of what actually gets delivered to the socket.
> 
> I'm not afraid of running my Titanium at 1.512 volts under a full load with an all core overclock, but I'd be concerned on a Hero.
> 
> Earlier bios versions on the Titanium had some monster overclock/voltage settings under the GAMEBOOST feature , the one I'm on now is much more conservative - almost dead on the balls for voltage needed for stability at a given overclock. Might be the best implementation of auto-overclocking I've seen. Example 4.1 ghz at 1.44V - barely overvolted from manual settings.
> EDIT:
> Example of GAMEBOOST's 4.1ghz overclock setting.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's some useful information,thnx.
> 
> I am not sure what you meant by concerned about he Hero though, as the CH6 Hero has far superior vrm design compared to the MSI Titanium.
Click to expand...

I think what CSS means is that the hero has a tendency to overvolt compared to what is set in BIOS.[/quote]

Pretty much Johan , that being based on my experience with the CHV-Z's compared to dozens of other am 3 + boards. Heat and power consumption are pretty strong tells.

Not concerned about the power delivery on either the Hero or Titanium - The socket and cpu are the only temps I've seen go above 50 C on the Titanium. Hottest spots I could find using the Raytek IR gun was 48.6 on the back side of the motherboard between the solder points of a mosfet.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Backside of mosfets

Heatsink surface temp

Cap


Single 120 fan sitting on the Fury pointed at the vrm/socket priming 23c ambients . It was running IBT AVX very high @ 4050 mhz 1.42 volts at the time
Hwinfo reported temps of 46 on cpu vrm and 34 on SOC - almost identical to what the IR gun read
I'm currently running another 120 pointed at the heatsink on top of the socket.
Running 1.512 volts at 4175mhz reported vrm temps never get out of the 40's during my normal usage.


----------



## mongoled

Replacement 1600x, 1740 SUS

4000mhz/3200mhz
1.375 set in bios LLC 3

Prime95 28.10
128k | 128k | "Run FFTs in Place"



Am now testing 1.325 LLC 3 .........

These newer Ryzen processors sure are more refined !


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think what CSS means is that the hero has a tendency to overvolt compared to what is set in BIOS.


Pretty much Johan , that being based on my experience with the CHV-Z's compared to dozens of other am 3 + boards. Heat and power consumption are pretty strong tells.

Not concerned about the power delivery on either the Hero or Titanium - The socket and cpu are the only temps I've seen go above 50 C on the Titanium. Hottest spots I could find using the Raytek IR gun was 48.6 on the back side of the motherboard between the solder points of a mosfet.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Backside of mosfets

Heatsink surface temp

Cap


Single 120 fan sitting on the Fury pointed at the vrm/socket priming 23c ambients . It was running IBT AVX very high @ 4050 mhz 1.42 volts at the time
Hwinfo reported temps of 46 on cpu vrm and 34 on SOC - almost identical to what the IR gun read
I'm currently running another 120 pointed at the heatsink on top of the socket.
Running 1.512 volts at 4175mhz reported vrm temps never get out of the 40's during my normal usage.


[/quote]

Ah, i see.

How long are you running your chip at 1.512vcore? That's really brave man.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mongoled*
> 
> Replacement 1600x, 1740 SUS
> 
> 4000mhz/3200mhz
> 1.375 set in bios LLC 3
> 
> Prime95 28.10
> 128k | 128k | "Run FFTs in Place"
> 
> 
> 
> Am now testing 1.325 LLC 3 .........
> 
> These newer Ryzen processors sure are more refined !


i wouldn't say more refined i would say you got lucky and got a better chip. my current 1600x (1718) can do 4000/3200 at 1.38125 and llc3


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> i wouldn't say more refined i would say you got lucky and got a better chip. my current 1600x (1718) can do 4000/3200 at 1.38125 and llc3


Just asking,

did you test in this way,

i.e with the settings you quoted

Prime95 28.10
128k | 128k | "Run FFTs in Place"

?

I could run my previous CPU at same settings as yours (1.38125 and llc3) for other benchmarks i.e. realbench, cinebench, gaming etc but prime95 28.10 needed 1.425 LLC3

If I got lucky whoopie, but from what ive seen most people with newer Ryzens are having better 'luck'


----------



## mk16

IBT
15 standard
15 high
15 very high
4 hours of battlefront 2 2017


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I think what CSS means is that the hero has a tendency to overvolt compared to what is set in BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much Johan , that being based on my experience with the CHV-Z's compared to dozens of other am 3 + boards. Heat and power consumption are pretty strong tells.
> 
> Not concerned about the power delivery on either the Hero or Titanium - The socket and cpu are the only temps I've seen go above 50 C on the Titanium. Hottest spots I could find using the Raytek IR gun was 48.6 on the back side of the motherboard between the solder points of a mosfet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Backside of mosfets
> 
> Heatsink surface temp
> 
> Cap
> 
> 
> Single 120 fan sitting on the Fury pointed at the vrm/socket priming 23c ambients . It was running IBT AVX very high @ 4050 mhz 1.42 volts at the time
> Hwinfo reported temps of 46 on cpu vrm and 34 on SOC - almost identical to what the IR gun read
> I'm currently running another 120 pointed at the heatsink on top of the socket.
> Running 1.512 volts at 4175mhz reported vrm temps never get out of the 40's during my normal usage.
Click to expand...

Ah, i see.

How long are you running your chip at 1.512vcore? That's really brave man.[/quote]

Since the 3rd week of May. - quote is jacked up sorry


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Ah, i see.
> 
> How long are you running your chip at 1.512vcore? That's really brave man.


Since the 3rd week of May. - quote is jacked up sorry[/quote]

Oh wauw, that's almost 7 months. You have an custom loop to cool it?


----------



## cssorkinman

It's the sig rig, only the cpu is under water.


----------



## Spawne32

Thinking about going ITX now that the AM4 boards are out, just wondering what my current parts will sell for if I decide to switch.


----------



## mongoled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> IBT
> 15 standard
> 15 high
> 15 very high
> 4 hours of battlefront 2 2017


Thanks, will test this out with my watt meter !


----------



## warpuck

I have a b350 prime plus. So just to be doing something I tried underclocking the 1600. Some thing strange it will boot with -0.01875 offset and 2800Mhz. But when it gets to windows it goes to 3400 and 1.31Vcore max at idle and min of 0.38 according OCCT. When folding it uses around 45 cpu watts. I was trying to see how slow I could get it to run. Using 2400 or 2933 ram speed does not seem to make any difference. With OCCT CPU running it uses 1.19 CPU volts. So I am going to try that with Linux next and see if it will run at slower speed when it is in the Linux OS


----------



## chaosblade02

What should average Gflops be for a Ryzen 1600x (stock) with Intel Burn Test? I'm getting somewhere between 58-60, and that seems really, really low. Is this typical, or am I doing something wrong here? There is no thermal throttling, temps are only in the 60-62C range. I was expecting a little bit higher temps to be honest. Would there be a reason that IBT isn't using 100% of my CPU? My old I5 2500k would break 100Gflops, Ryzen 1600x should be in the 200+ range, at least. Yet I'm getting 60. The type of test doesn't matter. They all give between 58-60Gflops.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> What should average Gflops be for a Ryzen 1600x (stock) with Intel Burn Test? I'm getting somewhere between 58-60, and that seems really, really low. Is this typical, or am I doing something wrong here? There is no thermal throttling, temps are only in the 60-62C range. I was expecting a little bit higher temps to be honest. Would there be a reason that IBT isn't using 100% of my CPU? My old I5 2500k would break 100Gflops, Ryzen 1600x should be in the 200+ range, at least. Yet I'm getting 60. The type of test doesn't matter. They all give between 58-60Gflops.


IBT really isn't a benchmark to be honest - gflops don't mean much . There is a general range you should expect given the equipment you are using and what version of IBT employed however. I suspect you are not using the version of IBT that is AVX enabled.

That version can be found in the OP here http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club#post_18427668
Example of IBT AVX scoring on my Ryzen


----------



## nukedathlonman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> What should average Gflops be for a Ryzen 1600x (stock) with Intel Burn Test? I'm getting somewhere between 58-60, and that seems really, really low. Is this typical, or am I doing something wrong here? There is no thermal throttling, temps are only in the 60-62C range. I was expecting a little bit higher temps to be honest. Would there be a reason that IBT isn't using 100% of my CPU? My old I5 2500k would break 100Gflops, Ryzen 1600x should be in the 200+ range, at least. Yet I'm getting 60. The type of test doesn't matter. They all give between 58-60Gflops.


Yea, it is low. You made the same mistake I did. There's a newer version that uses the new AVX instructions.


----------



## chaosblade02

I can't seem to get this 1600x to boot into windows @ 4.0ghz. I tried: 1.45Vcore, 1.2 SOC, various LLC settings, even tried bumping up Dram voltage. Is there anything I'm missing here?


----------



## Performer81

Quick and dirty 4GHZ test with 1,275V. Seems like a useful CPU.


















LOL


----------



## mk16

1.275

wat

watgat


----------



## chaosblade02

What's the consensus on Ryzen 1600x? Should any chip be able to hit 4ghz on all cores? Or is 4ghz all cores overclock winning the silicon lottery?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> What's the consensus on Ryzen 1600x? Should any chip be able to hit 4ghz on all cores? Or is 4ghz all cores overclock winning the silicon lottery?


May or may not be relevant at this point :


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5xybp7/silicon_lottery_ryzen_overclock_statistics/


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> May or may not be relevant at this point :
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5xybp7/silicon_lottery_ryzen_overclock_statistics/


Based on the info above, it would be safe to assume that less than 50% of 1600x chips will hit 4.0ghz all core OC?

I managed to get 3.9ghz to run at 1.384v under load. Other settings:

- LLC level 3
- 1.325 Vcore in bios
- SOC 1.15v

It checks out for 10 passes of IBT using all available memory, on 2 separate occasions.

Can't even boot into windows @ 4.0ghz. I even tried 4.25-4.1 in .25 increments just to see if it would boot, but nope.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> What's the consensus on Ryzen 1600x? Should any chip be able to hit 4ghz on all cores? Or is 4ghz all cores overclock winning the silicon lottery?


Haven't had problems at 4025 MHz since the beginning. Now it stays at or under 1.4v. 1.375 at 4GHz.


----------



## spikezone2004

Hey guys,

In the process of building a new pc, but having trouble locating ram that is supported for the mobo i have picked. All ram I pick does not seem to be on the memory QVL list provided by the vendor.

I am getting the motherboard and cpu below. Any suggestions on ram? Looking for 16gb (2x8)

Mobo: ASRock AB350 Pro4
CPU: AMD RYZEN 5 1600 6-Core 3.2 GHz

Edit:
I was thinking of getting these, but they do not come up on the QVL list.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313807


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> In the process of building a new pc, but having trouble locating ram that is supported for the mobo i have picked. All ram I pick does not seem to be on the memory QVL list provided by the vendor.
> 
> I am getting the motherboard and cpu below. Any suggestions on ram? Looking for 16gb (2x8)
> 
> Mobo: ASRock AB350 Pro4
> CPU: AMD RYZEN 5 1600 6-Core 3.2 GHz


The G.Skill Flare X is made for Ryzen. Is Samsung B-Die. It's a bit expensive, but works at the rated speed and timings.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530

That is what I am running....you could email GSkill and ask them directly. AFAIK, it works on just about all the Ryzen boards.

EDIT: Not that other kits won't run, it's just harder to get the speed and timings. The B-Die Samsung give the best results from what I remember. There have been bios updates as well as the microcode from AMD that have allowed more memory kits to be used. I'm sure other's will chime in. Ryzen runs better with higher RAM speeds though. That will give you the best performance.


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The G.Skill Flare X is made for Ryzen. Is Samsung B-Die. It's a bit expensive, but works at the rated speed and timings.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530
> 
> That is what I am running....you could email GSkill and ask them directly. AFAIK, it works on just about all the Ryzen boards.
> 
> EDIT: Not that other kits won't run, it's just harder to get the speed and timings. The B-Die Samsung give the best results from what I remember. There have been bios updates as well as the microcode from AMD that have allowed more memory kits to be used. I'm sure other's will chime in. Ryzen runs better with higher RAM speeds though. That will give you the best performance.


Thank you for the suggestion, just a bit more than I would like to pay if I dont have too. I dont plan on doing any overclocking on this setup. Any cheaper options?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion, just a bit more than I would like to pay if I dont have too. I dont plan on doing any overclocking on this setup. Any cheaper options?


Well, honestly, the faster the ram the better the system will run, regardless if you don't OC. The RAM speeds drive the infinity fabric which allows everything to talk to each other. RAM is high right now....I know. I had Corsair LPX that was running at 2933 with decent timings that did the job, I just wanted more power!! lmao I'm not sure how much that set is now.


----------



## hurricane28

Merry Christmas everyone!



Not quite there yet...


----------



## ColonelBlimp

I've bought 2x8gb Corsair Vengeance lpx for myself on an MSi Gaming Pro Carbon and 2x4gb Vengeance for the ASRock AB350 Pro, both 3200.
Both sets worked at 3200 just by setting in the Bios with no issues.

Update your Bios first and you'll be good to go.

Oh, and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## spikezone2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well, honestly, the faster the ram the better the system will run, regardless if you don't OC. The RAM speeds drive the infinity fabric which allows everything to talk to each other. RAM is high right now....I know. I had Corsair LPX that was running at 2933 with decent timings that did the job, I just wanted more power!! lmao I'm not sure how much that set is now.


You are right. I should get faster ram than what I was originally looking at.

I found this ram below AMD says it supports Ryzen, but isnt on the motheraboards supported list.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232485


----------



## Cpt Phasma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikezone2004*
> 
> You are right. I should get faster ram than what I was originally looking at.
> 
> I found this ram below AMD says it supports Ryzen, but isnt on the motheraboards supported list.
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232485


Believe it or not, G.Skill actually makes a kit just like that made specifically for Ryzen. To identify these specific kits, look at the number -- Trident Z RGB kits that are made specifically for Ryzen will have an X at the end of the product number, so, to use the number of the kit you linked, it would look like this: F4-3200C14D-16GTZR*X*. X marks the spot, in this case.


----------



## nolive721

can you share which Corsair Ram you are using with your PRO4 and what settings did you fill in the BIOS?

I cant get passed 3066Mhz with mine even increasing Vram like crazy


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> I've bought 2x8gb Corsair Vengeance lpx for myself on an MSi Gaming Pro Carbon and 2x4gb Vengeance for the ASRock AB350 Pro, both 3200.
> Both sets worked at 3200 just by setting in the Bios with no issues.
> 
> Update your Bios first and you'll be good to go.


Oh, and Merry Christmas!!

can you share which Corsair Ram you are using with your PRO4 and what settings did you fill in the BIOS?

I cant get passed 3066Mhz with mine even increasing Vram like crazy


----------



## warpuck

I am running Flair 2400 (Hynix) at 2933 on a Asus prime + B350 and a 1600. Passes OCCT and memtest at those settings. The B die Flairs should do even better

Needs BIOS 3202 to do that. There is a another update since November ( 8 DEC 18, 3401). You made me look, So I guess I will have give that one a try. I bet MSI has done the same thing.


----------



## nukedathlonman

Well, I had to undo my overclock this weekend to trace down a strange issue in Windows. Turns out had nothing to do with the OC. But I did notice while I had it set to factory clocks, it would run at 3.4Ghz steady on all 6 cores and would boost up to 3.8Ghz on a single core. I thought the base clock speed of the 1600 was 3.2Ghz and 3.6Ghz max single core turbo clock... In fact, looking at AMD's spec page, it is. So why was my non-overclocked (100% BIOS defaulted) configuration overclocked??


----------



## chaosblade02

What's the consensus on ram? Is 3200mhz better than 2933, even if 2933 has timings a bit tighter? Could 3200 @ CAS 18 timings be better than 2933 @ CAS 14 timings?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> What's the consensus on ram? Is 3200mhz better than 2933, even if 2933 has timings a bit tighter? Could 3200 @ CAS 18 timings be better than 2933 @ CAS 14 timings?


Here is some testing I did a while back....might give you some insight and help:


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here is some testing I did a while back....might give you some insight and help:


All that does is tell me something I already, knew, that 3200mhz is a bit better at similar CAS latency. I'm asking if 3200 is better than 2933, even if 3200 is looser timings.

Every single 3200 vs other frequencies benchmark I've seen has 3200 running at similar timings as lower frequencies.

I was *strongly* considering RMAing my ram and getting a Gskill Flare X 3200 kit, but with astronomically high ram prices, and considering this DDR4 2933 kit runs @ CAS 14 when I paid $146 for it, I can't really justify paying $100 more for the Flare X kit. I also got a 1440p Gsynch monitor I gotta buy, and saving $100 on ram goes towards that, and the difference between 2933mhz and 3200 diminishes further (if not entirely) @ 1440p resolution.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well...from my understanding....speed is king with Ryzen, even at looser timings. It affects the infinity fabric between the ram and CPU.

The higher the better...AFAIK.

I'm sure others will chime in.

I can run some [email protected] timings if you like. Just tell me what you would like. I have a little time to kill why my motor oil cools down so I can change it..lol


----------



## chaosblade02

2933 @ CAS 14 timings vs 3200 @ CAS 18 timings. The thing is, I could possibly push my ram to 3200 CAS 18, but I'd like to know if it's even worth it.


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well...from my understanding....speed is king with Ryzen, even at looser timings. It affects the infinity fabric between the ram and CPU.
> 
> The higher the better...AFAIK.
> 
> I'm sure others will chime in.
> 
> I can run some [email protected] timings if you like. Just tell me what you would like. I have a little time to kill why my motor oil cools down so I can change it..lol


2933 @ CAS 14 timings vs 3200 @ CAS 18 timings. The thing is, I could possibly push my ram to 3200 CAS 18, but I'd like to know if it's even worth it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> 2933 @ CAS 14 timings vs 3200 @ CAS 18 timings. The thing is, I could possibly push my ram to 3200 CAS 18, but I'd like to know if it's even worth it.


K....give me about 15 minutes.









Edit:

[email protected] 16-18-18-36


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








[email protected] 16-18-18-36


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## warpuck

I noticed that going from (prime + B350) BIOS 3203 to 3401 the flair 2400 I have, gave out memory errors (Blue screen). This happens at 2933 speed with 3401 BIOS only. I had to raise the mem volts from 1.2V to 1.3V with 3401. The 3203 BIOS was just use the XMP for 2400 and 1.2v, no memory problems with memtest and OCCT. So yeah, I think the BIOS version has some effect too. I don't think RAM speed difference does much until The CPU speed is 3700Mhz or higher with R5 and R7s. Say maybe 3% below 3600 speed with 2400 with overall performance?? I think possibly If the CPU is not capable making memory read-writes calls every 14ns having a 12ns setting in in The RAM will not make make much difference


----------



## ColonelBlimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> Oh, and Merry Christmas!!
> 
> can you share which Corsair Ram you are using with your PRO4 and what settings did you fill in the BIOS?
> 
> I cant get passed 3066Mhz with mine even increasing Vram like crazy


Merry Xmas to you to!

Sure, I bought CMK8GX4M2B3200C16R which is 2x4gb sticks from Scan.co.uk
Bios setting was the xmp 2.0 profile on the OC Tweaker page.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColonelBlimp*
> 
> Merry Xmas to you to!
> 
> Sure, I bought CMK8GX4M2B3200C16R which is 2x4gb sticks from Scan.co.uk
> Bios setting was the xmp 2.0 profile on the OC Tweaker page.


so is your mobo just dumb or is that a lot of volts.


----------



## ColonelBlimp

Everything is default, no idea what Vppm is


----------



## Elrick

Needed to ask here,

Did anyone trade their older ZP-B1 version 1600, to the latest B2's yet?


----------



## ZeNch

i have the 1708SUT (Ryzen5 1600)
(Year 2017/Week 08/Suzhou China/Die from Texas)

this step had problems with segfault possibly (i try to test it this week) and request warranty if have the issue.

I hope receive a good step (i like to reach 4ghz for daily use)


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> i have the 1708SUT (Ryzen5 1600)
> (Year 2017/Week 08/Suzhou China/Die from Texas)
> 
> this step had problems with segfault possibly (i try to test it this week) and request warranty if have the issue.
> 
> I hope receive a good step (i like to reach 4ghz for daily use)


From what people say if its week 25 or older its going to have the fault


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> From what people say if its week 25 or older its going to have the fault


Yes but not all, i see a list and other user with same step had this issue.

In my opinion... i like to change my CPU, my current ryzen had bad IMC (need high vSoc) and dont support low latency ram. My oc is [email protected] and i cant reach more (need much voltage).

i hope the new one be better binned... my second oportunity in lottery


----------



## ZeNch

Sorry for double post.

This means that my cpu has the issue Segfault?
Test 1

Test 2


Or i need more time with test?

edit: Maybe no... my pc is freeze (Test 2) xd


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> i hope the new one be better binned... my second oportunity in lottery


Same here.

Looking at sending my old 1600 back for a better model number (latest stepping).


----------



## ZeNch

latest not ever is better xd


----------



## Spawne32

I have been searching high and low for the ROG STRIX B350I Gaming mITX board but it doesnt seem to be available anywhere in the states, and its supposed to have been out for months now.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-B350-I-GAMING/


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Needed to ask here,
> 
> Did anyone trade their older ZP-B1 version 1600, to the latest B2's yet?


It's a unicorn, I have never seen any proof of a B2 on AM4 in the wild.
AMD is preparing for Ryzen+ in the next couple of months but to date B2 only exists in EPYC (server) AFIK


----------



## weyburn

"A design flaw has been found in microprocessors made by Intel Corp (INTC.O) that requires updates to computer operating systems, a tech publication reported, adding that the fix causes the chips to operate more slowly.

The defect affects the so-called kernel memory on Intel x86 processor chips manufactured over the past decade, The Register reported citing unnamed programmers, allowing users of normal applications to discern the layout or content of protected areas on the chips.

That could make it possible for hackers to exploit other security bugs or, worse, expose secure information such as passwords, thus compromising individual computers or even entire server networks."

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-cyber-intel/design-flaw-found-in-intel-chips-fix-causes-them-to-slow-report-idUSKBN1ES1BO

i wonder how much this will affect benchmarks?




this will cause problems to chips made in the last decade, and might cause chips to be up to 30% slower

this is also very interesting:

Pinned by Hardware Unboxed
Hardware Unboxed
4 hours ago (edited)
Apparently this has been a known security risk for months now, some say Intel knew back in November. Also of concern is the fact that Intel CEO Brian Krzanich sold shares worth $11 million in December. He now only retains the bare minimum (250K) of shares required to take the role of CEO. Intel's own forecasts predict he stood to make millions on those shares over the next 2-3 years so it's odd that he would dump them now. Given this news of a major CPU flaw and the suspicion that Intel has known for months, well the timing seems a bit convenient.﻿


----------



## miklkit




----------



## BulletSponge

Looks like it's buy a few shares of AMD time again.


----------



## Spawne32

Kicking myself for not buying shares of AMD right before the ryzen release.


----------



## Punter

1600 and can only get to 3.7, sometimes you win, sometimes you lose









I guess the advantage is it's all ridiculously cool for the aussie summer (47 degrees today).


----------



## nolive721

trying to work out more details about the root cause(s) of my OCing limits on my 1500X

I am stable at 3.8ghz and 1.2875V for both stress testing (aida64 and OCCT) and gaming

I am stable in most gaming situation at 3.9ghz and 1.35V but stress testing fails within few minutes (I am ignoring 3.85ghz mid step considering limited perf benefits)

CPU temps never go beyond 62-63degC in the worst case scenario and are mainly mid 50s while gaming with a reasonable fan curve profile on the AMD stock cooler

reading HWinfo64 CPU+SOC power SVI2 sensor, I can see Wattage going beyond 100W whereas the AMD cooler is given for 95TDP if memory serves well so thats certainly the culprit here right?I need to move to an aftermarket cooler solution if I want to reach 3.9ghz stable or potentially pass that mark?

what other reading in HWinfo64 should I refer to to assess my OCing stability?


----------



## abdidas

Excellent thread here guys maybe someone who experience similar issue can help me out.

Trying to overclock my 1600 and I think I am stable @ 3.8GHz and 0.125v offset in bios. Temps are quite high with Ryzen Master reporting 95C and Aida64 showing 80C. Interestingly HWiNFO64 shows both with the higher temp under CPU (Tctl/Tdie) sensor and the lower temp under motherboard CPU sensor.

Which temp reading is accurate and safe to follow?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> Excellent thread here guys maybe someone who experience similar issue can help me out.
> 
> Trying to overclock my 1600 and I think I am stable @ 3.8GHz and 0.125v offset in bios. Temps are quite high with Ryzen Master reporting 95C and Aida64 showing 80C. Interestingly HWiNFO64 shows both with the higher temp under CPU (Tctl/Tdie) sensor and the lower temp under motherboard CPU sensor.
> 
> Which temp reading is accurate and safe to follow?


72c max on Cpu tctl/tdie (on svi2 sensor)

Whats cpu voltage report hwinfo on svi2 sensor? (Under high load)


----------



## abso

Tdie is the correct sensor. 95°C is way to high. You should try to stay below 80°C during stresstesting, at least that is what I try to do. Either your board runs some crazy high vcore voltages or you have a bad / wrong mounted cpu cooler. My Ryzen 7 @ 4Ghz for example only goes up to 70°C during stresstesting with IBT and I only have a 120mm tower cooler.


----------



## nolive721

if you look at the post above yours, I do stress test with AIDA64 and monitor temps and wattage with HWinfo64

to me the Tdiode in AIDA64 equals to TcTl/Tdie in HWinfo64 and the CPU temp in AIDA64 equals to CPU SVI2 in HWinfo64

at 3.9ghz, Tctl/Tdie stays below 80degc and CPU SVI2 around 62-63degC


----------



## abdidas

Yeah my chip with no overclock using stock cooler goes up to 83 C when running prime95 blend test.

What's weird is when I did overclock to 3.8GHZ at 1.36V my temps were going into 100+ C and it didn't throttle for some reason. Eventually it crashed in Prime95 but ran Aida64 without problems.

Looks like I don't have any temp overhead with the stock cooler.

HWiNFO64 reports 1.156V under CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)
Whereas Aida64 and Cpu-Z is reporting roughly half that.
Also HWiNFO64 gives a lower value of 1.107V for VDDCR CPU

According to Bios my chip needs 1.23V at stock


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> Yeah my chip with no overclock using stock cooler goes up to 83 C when running prime95 blend test.
> 
> What's weird is when I did overclock to 3.8GHZ at 1.36V my temps were going into 100+ C and it didn't throttle for some reason. Eventually it crashed in Prime95 but ran Aida64 without problems.
> 
> Looks like I don't have any temp overhead with the stock cooler.
> 
> HWiNFO64 reports 1.156V under CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN)
> Whereas Aida64 and Cpu-Z is reporting roughly half that.
> Also HWiNFO64 gives a lower value of 1.107V for VDDCR CPU
> 
> According to Bios my chip needs 1.23V at stock


do you plug the fan?
ambient temperature? more than 60c? xd
its very creepy the temperature of your cpu with this voltage.

what board with what bios?


----------



## abdidas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> do you plug the fan?
> ambient temperature? more than 60c? xd
> its very creepy the temperature of your cpu with this voltage.
> 
> what board with what bios?


Hehe high idle temps is due to my graphics card running at 100% so it gets hot in there.
Motherboard is Asus X370 Strix


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> Hehe high idle temps is due to my graphics card running at 100% so it gets hot in there.
> Motherboard is Asus X370 Strix


do you have good airflow to have cool air in and hot air out fast?

sorry my english is bad XD


----------



## chaosblade02

If you guys had to pick between 2 ram settings for Ryzen, which of these two would you go with?

2933mhz CAS 14-16-16-16-34 - Dram 1.375v, SOC 1.1v, procODT 60ohm
3200mhz CAS 18-20-20-20-42 - Dram 1.39v-1.4v, SOC 1.15v, procODT 80ohm

I tried to get 3200 CAS 16 timings, but it's not stable. I *think* it'll run CAS 18, but I haven't really tested it enough. I know the 2933 settings are stable. I just want to know if 3200mhz with looser timings is still better than 2933 with tighter timings?


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abdidas*
> 
> Yeah my chip with no overclock using stock cooler goes up to 83 C when running prime95 blend test.
> 
> What's weird is when I did overclock to 3.8GHZ at 1.36V my temps were going into 100+ C and it didn't throttle for some reason. Eventually it crashed in Prime95 but ran Aida64 without problems.


I'm using a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ Turbo. 3.9ghz OC @ 1.384v under load, I'm getting around 62C during Intel Burn Test (AVX) using all available memory. That's if I pull the side panel off my case while stress testing. The temps are around 66C during IBT with the case closed. Idling temps are around 26-30C, gaming temps are 38-45C. You might want to consider a better cooler. Those temps are ridiculously high. You must have used toothpaste for thermal compound, or have a mid tower with really bad air flow. The airflow in my Lian Li case isn't the best. It's not up to current full size tower airflow standards. I'd have to mod the case to make it decent. Temps are still very manageable. 1080ti never goes above 75C, even after 1hr+ of furmark. Gaming while the GPU is running @ 100% load, and my CPU is still around 45C average temp range.


----------



## weyburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> If you guys had to pick between 2 ram settings for Ryzen, which of these two would you go with?
> 
> 2933mhz CAS 14-16-16-16-34 - Dram 1.375v, SOC 1.1v, procODT 60ohm
> 3200mhz CAS 18-20-20-20-42 - Dram 1.39v-1.4v, SOC 1.15v, procODT 80ohm
> 
> I tried to get 3200 CAS 16 timings, but it's not stable. I *think* it'll run CAS 18, but I haven't really tested it enough. I know the 2933 settings are stable. I just want to know if 3200mhz with looser timings is still better than 2933 with tighter timings?


go with the 2933, way tighter timings, that extra 266mhz won't mean much when your CL is 4 steps different lol


----------



## Spawne32

my asus rog strix B350-I board should be here by thursday for my new ITX setup, everyone bought them up as soon as they hit the store, thankfully i ordered it soon as i got the notification lol i wonder how it will fair compared to my asrock AB350M Pro4. This board appears to have better power regulation. 8 phase I believe?


----------



## nolive721

the CES announcement about new Ryzen APUs got me thinking

I bought my 1500X back in august at a good price so could resell it now without losing too much value since I dont see the new APU hitting Japan before a while(1500X prices are higher than last year).

I am running a triple monitor set up with a GTX 1080 for heavy 5760x1080 gaming but the center one is FREESYNC so I am lurking at the 2400G that would replace my 1500X core for core but with the benefit of the VEGA chip when I am willing to game on single monitor at 1080p

no 2400G benchmark out there yet of course so do you think that would make sense, my guess is they would perform in the same bracket in gaming or multi tasking, if not better.....


----------



## nolive721

correcting myself, found some detailed benchmark including some comparison to my 1500X and its indeed better.

if the 2400G comes with a cooler in the box, cant find the info, then I am leaning towards a swap

people thoughts?


----------



## Ricwin

I've just replaced my ancient FX 8320 with a 1500x. Considering the overclock I was running on the 8320, it doesnt seem like a significant performance upgrade, however the Ryzen is unbelievably more power efficient. No longer needing a silly AIO and noisy fans is awesome









So far very happy with it but I want to know if theres any specific settings to enable or disable to get the most out of it.
I've not yet looked at RAM timings.

Ryzen 5 1500x
Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3
8Gb Corsair Vengeance 3000MHz (Another 8Gb likely to be purchased in the near future)


----------



## aCz-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> I've just replaced my ancient FX 8320 with a 1500x. Considering the overclock I was running on the 8320, it doesnt seem like a significant performance upgrade, however the Ryzen is unbelievably more power efficient. No longer needing a silly AIO and noisy fans is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far very happy with it but I want to know if theres any specific settings to enable or disable to get the most out of it.
> I've not yet looked at RAM timings.
> 
> Ryzen 5 1500x
> Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 3
> 8Gb Corsair Vengeance 3000MHz (Another 8Gb likely to be purchased in the near future)


\

I would still suggest to try to get 4.0Mhz or at least 3.9. Increase in performance would be pretty decent. And I think X versions of ryzen are not worth it. Would just better buy 1600 at this point.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Hello everyone im old user but new in this Club.

Since its a fairly enough old Club can someone enlighten me if im doing fine or wrong with the OC on my Ryzen 5 1600 and if the temps im getting are good or not for my hardware.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

So i have OC my Ryzen 5 1600 to 3.850mhz with temps going from 28c idle up to 65-68 full load and about 50-55c while gaming.

Its winter in Greece so im kinda curious as of what temps ill get during summer.

the voltage is set to 1.330v seems pretty stable i have never crash or freezed during gaming or stress testing. but im rly worried about the temps im getting, is the MA610P from coolermaster that bad or maybe im doing something wrong? i also used for thermal paste the MX-4 small dot in the mid of the cpu and attached the cooler.

i havent read all the previous posts to see what others are getting i dont have much time at the moment.

Someone can enlighten me with my temps etc?

thanks in advance.


----------



## aCz-

3n3rg3ia your temps are fine. Your idle temp is lower then mine. Your full load temp is lower then my and temps when gaming I got lower. Its still keeps around 45-52 degree.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aCz-*
> 
> 3n3rg3ia your temps are fine. Your idle temp is lower then mine. Your full load temp is lower then my and temps when gaming I got lower. Its still keeps around 45-52 degree.


What cpu cooler you are using friend? i was somehow hoping to see lower gaming temps than 55c max with this MA610P cooler but it looks wierd. to be honest i dont remember the temps with the stock cooler but for a better aftermarket cooler thats bigger and push and pull config like the one im using now i feel i get high temps.


----------



## aCz-

Ryzen 1600 with stock cooler overclocked on 3.9Hz with offset + 0.0500 on Asus B350 prime plus. Actually don't remember stock voltage on that i'm at work so cant check it. Case i'm using is https://www.silentiumpc.com/en/regnum-rg2w-pure-black/

I had no luck to use after market coolers but from info I read or find on internet I understand that stock cooler is more then fine. After market coolers wont make such a difference to be worth it. So at this point. You are overclocked it up to 3.8Hz with 1.330v what is decent. Your temps with stock and after market cooler should be pretty close. You are from Greece. Daily temps are higher for you as well.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aCz-*
> 
> Ryzen 1600 with stock cooler overclocked on 3.9Hz with offset + 0.0500 on Asus B350 prime plus. Actually don't remember stock voltage on that i'm at work so cant check it. Case i'm using is https://www.silentiumpc.com/en/regnum-rg2w-pure-black/
> 
> I had no luck to use after market coolers but from info I read or find on internet I understand that stock cooler is more then fine. After market coolers wont make such a difference to be worth it. So at this point. You are overclocked it up to 3.8Hz with 1.330v what is decent. Your temps with stock and after market cooler should be pretty close. You are from Greece. Daily temps are higher for you as well.


i would be very very intrested to make my Ryzen 5 1600 to 3.9ghz stable while gaming at least but im not sure about the voltages. please hit me up when you have time, i would like to know the voltage setting or even the LLC options in your mobo. we have both asus and they should be similar options for both of us in BIOS.


----------



## aCz-

Could post some pictures after 3-4 hours i guess.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aCz-*
> 
> Could post some pictures after 3-4 hours i guess.


that would be amazing cuz its gona help a lot with bios settings and voltages curiosity. im pretty stable with my current 3.850mhz with 1.33v. maybe i could possibly go 4ghz ?? that would be a very sweet spot for me with air cooling, but i dont want to use 1.4v cuz my current cpu cooler might not handle it and especialy during summer temps


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aCz-*
> 
> Could post some pictures after 3-4 hours i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> that would be amazing cuz its gona help a lot with bios settings and voltages curiosity. im pretty stable with my current 3.850mhz with 1.33v. maybe i could possibly go 4ghz ?? that would be a very sweet spot for me with air cooling, but i dont want to use 1.4v cuz my current cpu cooler might not handle it and especialy during summer temps
Click to expand...

If you're already at 1.33V for 3.85 GHz your odds are very slim, the voltage starts to scale very quickly at this point.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you're already at 1.33V for 3.85 GHz your odds are very slim, the voltage starts to scale very quickly at this point.


maybe 3.9ghz with 1.35v? im curious what most chips using in voltage at 3.9 - 4ghz. i would like to try but need to monitor temps, and i dont rly intent to stress test for hours,, im using the computer only for gaming and it will never gona stress that much,, only using prime95 or other stress tools will burn it that much.

will it need so much voltage increase from 3.9 to 4ghz??


----------



## Durrok

I just ordered a 1600X and own the h100i v1. Is there any other place I can order the am4 bracket besides tigerdirect and corsair?


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durrok*
> 
> I just ordered a 1600X and own the h100i v1. Is there any other place I can order the am4 bracket besides tigerdirect and corsair?


i dont think so, its not something that sells seperately, its an extra addon that comes from corsair and only corsair.


----------



## aCz-

Those are settings from my bios and this is my idle temp http://prntscr.com/i0tpf2. It goes up to 52 while gaming. If streaming/gaming/music + some stream or something in background then its getting hotted but nothing to worry about. Last bios update what was on asus homepage.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aCz-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are settings from my bios and this is my idle temp http://prntscr.com/i0tpf2. It goes up to 52 while gaming. If streaming/gaming/music + some stream or something in background then its getting hotted but nothing to worry about. Last bios update what was on asus homepage.


this is actually amazing, are you using stock cooler? you have lower temps than me and i have aftermarket lol


----------



## aCz-

yeah, stock cooler is good enough for this one. before latest update was running with 3.8Mhz but could get 3.9 with some wierd lags time to time. after last update my pc runs on 3.9 with out any problems. did not see a single wierd lag.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aCz-*
> 
> yeah, stock cooler is good enough for this one. before latest update was running with 3.8Mhz but could get 3.9 with some wierd lags time to time. after last update my pc runs on 3.9 with out any problems. did not see a single wierd lag.


this is cool and sad for me cuz i paid 70 euros for an after market cooler with 4x the size of stock cooler and we have almost same temps....... R.I.P


----------



## aCz-

Have to make research so you don't waste money.


----------



## 3n3rg3ia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aCz-*
> 
> Have to make research so you don't waste money.


I did make research for 2 weeks in a row before buying some new things, i knew the MA610P is not the BEST Air cooler but in reviews they were showing better temps than stock and almost similar with NH-D15 and Dark Rock pro 3. its very wierd really...........


----------



## mk16

im at 1.38v, llc3, current llc is at 120/130 stable at 4.0ghz


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3n3rg3ia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aCz-*
> 
> Have to make research so you don't waste money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did make research for 2 weeks in a row before buying some new things, i knew the MA610P is not the BEST Air cooler but in reviews they were showing better temps than stock and almost similar with NH-D15 and Dark Rock pro 3. its very wierd really...........
Click to expand...

I don't know what reveiws you read but the first two I saw weren't impressed with the performance of that cooler at all. The NHd-15 is a great cooler and the second one I read had the CM MA610 running over 10° hotter and the first one placed it slightly better than the CM Hyper 212. It should still be better than the stock cooler. You may want to have a look at your airflow in the case. A quick test for that is running a stress test on the CPU and removing the side panel. If the temps drop then you need better circulation through the case.


----------



## Nissejacke

Hey all!
I'm getting excited, I bought a 1600X in Mars thinking I wouldn't overclock it. But I have tried to do it a little bit and it is really promising! I've had it at 4116Mhz but just for a quick test, going to do a more thorough testing soon with validation and everything. I'm going to see if I can get over 4,15 on air, that would be sweet!

I know, my words are worth nothing without the screenshot and validation link, just you wait..









/Jakob


----------



## Spawne32

thought we would have a ryzen 2 thread already by now lol enthusiasm is lack luster on this


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> thought we would have a ryzen 2 thread already by now lol enthusiasm is lack luster on this


If the 2600 can oc to 4.2 or higher and works with our current board . . . i'll sell this 1600 and upgrade


----------



## Ph42oN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> If the 2600 can oc to 4.2 or higher and works with our current board . . . i'll sell this 1600 and upgrade


It's funny when some people say they want 2nd gen 4.2ghz. That would be disappointing, my 1600x does 4.2ghz (on water).


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ph42oN*
> 
> It's funny when some people say they want 2nd gen 4.2ghz. That would be disappointing, my 1600x does 4.2ghz (on water).


You mean most? Most of us can only do 3.9. Your cpu is prolly just one of maybe 5 here that can go that high. If thats game stable, then, yah no need to want a refresh. Im jelly.


----------



## Cherryblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> You mean most? Most of us can only do 3.9. Your cpu is prolly just one of maybe 5 here that can go that high. If thats game stable, then, yah no need to want a refresh. Im jelly.


While you're right, going from 1gen to 2gen for 100Mhz clearly isn't worth anything to my eyes. I believe that's the spirit behind what he was saying.

I did go to 4.1ghz for bench purpose. Under water too. *Result is here*.


----------



## TonyLee

Can the R5 1600 be clocked to its max boost clock without raising the voltage? Is it 3.6ghz? I have been using an i7 2600k for nearly 7 years and am planning to get the R5 2600 in a few months. I am only overclocking this 2600k as far as stock voltage allows (I manually enter the stock vid voltage in the bios).


----------



## Ph42oN

rdr09 said:


> You mean most? Most of us can only do 3.9. Your cpu is prolly just one of maybe 5 here that can go that high. If thats game stable, then, yah no need to want a refresh. Im jelly.



I know that only few can do 4.2ghz, but point is, if average oc would be only 4.2ghz its pretty bad, i think 4.4-4.5 average oc would be good with some ipc gains.

I did some quick stability tests and it passed, even seems to do rendering just fine at 4.2ghz.

Edit: Btw this chip seems to get pretty hot, when i had chinese waterblock it was hitting 73c in short stress test, so i dropped to 4.1GHz when i had it, but after i upgraded to Heatkiller IV it got to 66c on stress test, and max temp while rendering was 69c. So it may not do 4.2GHz without getting too hot on worse cooling.


----------



## Spawne32

I hit 3.8ghz on almost 1.4v, only once have heard of 4.2ghz on these chips. usually X chips. So yeh if ryzen 2 can do that much easier then for sure ill be making the switch. Plus, isnt it on the 12nm platform?


----------



## Cherryblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Any lucky OCN people with a Malaysian week 36 chip that has activated 8 cores?
> 
> The lid should read UA 1736 PGT as the batch number
> 
> Out of curiosity.


Hi guys,

A friend of mine just bought a R3 1200 whose UA is 1736PGS.

As he doesn't have a board & memory yet, I'm looking at the "magic numbers for lottery" out of curiosity.

According to

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/6scnlg/ryzen_reading_your_production_batch_number/
, P is Malaysia and 36 is the magic week you seem to be talking about.

What do you think? What are the odds that he won something?


----------



## therock003

What tests do i need to run to see if my machine getting thermal throttled. I'm seeing much worse results in gpu bench scores than i used when i first run my machine


----------



## Propetya

HI Guys! This is not my 7/24 measure (not yet) ,just fun.


----------



## hurricane28

Propetya said:


> HI Guys! This is not my 7/24 measure (not yet) ,just fun.


Nice score dude! How stable is it?


----------



## hurricane28

therock003 said:


> What tests do i need to run to see if my machine getting thermal throttled. I'm seeing much worse results in gpu bench scores than i used when i first run my machine


What are your temps?


----------



## Propetya

Propetya said:


> HI Guys! This is not my 7/24 measure (not yet) ,just fun.





hurricane28 said:


> Nice score dude! How stable is it?



It's under test. Unfortunately I did not have a lot of time yesterday, so I only measured it with Prime95 blend - small FFT 1-1hour , But IBT avx VH 10Round did not run down completely ..(my ram timing too tense for this) 
I tried it Stilt safe 3200 c14 with upper 4.1GHz and done! 
I now calibrate the ram timings in 3466MHz. 

Stable RIG profile,( 2 months running without error - issue) : https://valid.x86.fr/208s8c

IBT avx 3x 10 Round VH , Prime95 small FFT 60min - Blend 60min , memtest64 60 min + many hours 64multi gaming = all succeeded!! 

I know these test times are not long, but I need to be stable for GAMES . This is the most important thing for me. Aaaand work great. THX 

I still test the above statement (4.1Ghz + 3466MHz ram) and report if it has stabilized.


----------



## Propetya

hurricane28 said:


> Nice score dude! How stable is it?


Hello
I did just a few tests at a time, I did not have enough time yesterday. Prime95 small fft - blend 1-1hour pass , but IBT avx VH 10round did not run down completely...(Probably because of ram tight timing... ) 
I tried it with Stilt's safe 3200Mhz setting and completed the test. So now my ram timings have to set the higher frequency 3466 & cpu 4.1GHz.

My Stable Rig (run 2months ago without error - issue): https://valid.x86.fr/208s8c

Prime95 Small FFT - Blend 1-1 hour, Memtest64 90min IBT avx VH 3x 10Round PASS and Gaming on 64multi many hours. 
I know these test times are not too long but The most important thing for me is the stability under the games. And its works well.


----------



## hurricane28

Propetya said:


> Hello
> I did just a few tests at a time, I did not have enough time yesterday. Prime95 small fft - blend 1-1hour pass , but IBT avx VH 10round did not run down completely...(Probably because of ram tight timing... )
> I tried it with Stilt's safe 3200Mhz setting and completed the test. So now my ram timings have to set the higher frequency 3466 & cpu 4.1GHz.
> 
> My Stable Rig (run 2months ago without error - issue): https://valid.x86.fr/208s8c
> 
> Prime95 Small FFT - Blend 1-1 hour, Memtest64 90min IBT avx VH 3x 10Round PASS and Gaming on 64multi many hours.
> I know these test times are not too long but The most important thing for me is the stability under the games. And its works well.


Its a hit or a miss with IBT AVX. One time you are stable and another you're not.. I don't use that program anymore as its outdated and not suitable for testing stability. 

I run Realbench from now on and 30 minutes stable hasn't failed on me once. It puts a more realistic load to your system unlike IBT. 

You do wan't to run stress test programs for the sake of safety. I mean, if you are "game stable" it will eventually crash on you or you get Windows corruptions or other weird behavior. I would suggest you to run Realbench for at least 30 minutes or 1 hour for stability sake. 

This, and other less experienced users get confused on what stability means. They think its okay to run games as an stability test but its really not and rather poor stability testing methodology.


----------



## Propetya

hurricane28 said:


> Its a hit or a miss with IBT AVX. One time you are stable and another you're not.. I don't use that program anymore as its outdated and not suitable for testing stability.
> 
> I run Realbench from now on and 30 minutes stable hasn't failed on me once. It puts a more realistic load to your system unlike IBT.
> 
> You do wan't to run stress test programs for the sake of safety. I mean, if you are "game stable" it will eventually crash on you or you get Windows corruptions or other weird behavior. I would suggest you to run Realbench for at least 30 minutes or 1 hour for stability sake.
> 
> This, and other less experienced users get confused on what stability means. They think its okay to run games as an stability test but its really not and rather poor stability testing methodology.


OK! 
Than I run Realbench first 15min , second 30min and choosed 8gb ram , Passed.  (I tried first [email protected] 1.417V max peak & 3466Mhz 15-15-15-32-1T)
But IBT avx VH 10 loop ,does not run completely :/ 

if I try now 4.1GHz & ram 3466Mhz and i get passed results in 30min Realbench 2.56, while IBT does not run completely is this not a problem?


----------



## Propetya

Propetya said:


> OK!
> Than I run Realbench first 15min , second 30min and choosed 8gb ram , Passed.  (I tried first [email protected] 1.417V max peak & 3466Mhz 15-15-15-32-1T)
> But IBT avx VH 10 loop ,does not run completely :/
> 
> if I try now 4.1GHz & ram 3466Mhz and i get passed results in 30min Realbench 2.56, while IBT does not run completely is this not a problem?


Here is it


----------



## hurricane28

Propetya said:


> Here is it



Looks really nice and promising. What BIOS settings do you use for that clock? I am on 1600 and can't quite get it there.. 

The best try is to run Memtest86 for long period of time, best is overnight and than run Relbench for about an hour. Than if you want you can do OCCT which really hammers the crap out of your system for about an hour. Only THAN you can call your system stable.


----------



## ressonantia

Propetya said:


> Here is it


Are you sure you're at 4.1GHz? From your screenshot it looks like you've got the 22x multiplier bug.


----------



## Johan45

ressonantia said:


> Are you sure you're at 4.1GHz? From your screenshot it looks like you've got the 22x multiplier bug.


Not judging by his CB15 score a few posts back. You won't get 1439 at 2200 MHz


----------



## hurricane28

yeah, must have been an misread on the multiplier. I had a score of 1380 in cinebench reporting as 3.2 GHz lol.

In Windows i get reading around 4.8 GHz...


----------



## hurricane28

yeah, must have been an misread on the multiplier. I had a score of 1380 in cinebench reporting as 3.2 GHz lol.

In Windows i get reading around 4.8 GHz...


----------



## kms108

Need some advice from experienced members here, I'm just trying to setup my PC and adjust the CPU fans, I have a Ryzen 5 1600, 16GB Ram and using a water cooling with XSPC Raystorm Pro, using two EK fans that supports 0DB and auto fan stop function and PWM, the two fans are connected together, one is used as a case Fan the other is used as a radiator Fan, both connected to the CPU header, and Fan will auto start/stop when the CPU reach a certain temp.

Can anyone advice the best temp to start/stop the fan, at present it's set to 30c, 31c above the fan will start, can I go higher, and what is the maximum safe temp the cpu can go upto before overheat, or if any part of my PC will die.

For this setup, will I be alright if set the Fan to PWM, or is auto better.


Thanks


----------



## Johan45

I wouldn't daisy the CPU fan and case fan together like that, having a steady flow in the case is needed for other components that aren't cooled directly. As for the temp setting, 40-50° should be fine and might keep the fan from spinning up during light use assuming the pump is still going.


----------



## kms108

Johan45 said:


> I wouldn't daisy the CPU fan and case fan together like that, having a steady flow in the case is needed for other components that aren't cooled directly. As for the temp setting, 40-50° should be fine and might keep the fan from spinning up during light use assuming the pump is still going.


Thanks for the comment, I presume that once the cpu reaches above 30c, both the radiator fan and case fan can startup together, this allow the case fan to draw air into the case and at the same time the liquid in the radiator can get cool, both the radiator fan and case fan is positioned to pull air in. The pump is steady at 1500 non stop.

I am still testing it, before i'm set to use it.

update, I realize what you mean, the case fan is needed to cool some of the component on the MB like the capacitors and those under the heatsink, I will undaisychain the two fans and find another way.

here is a photo, not very clear.


----------



## Johan45

That's what I mean, when using any WC there's very little airflow over the mobo to start with. Keeping a fan on for circulation is crucial to keep other components cool.


----------



## kms108

Johan45 said:


> That's what I mean, when using any WC there's very little airflow over the mobo to start with. Keeping a fan on for circulation is crucial to keep other components cool.


Thanks.


----------



## Propetya

hurricane28 said:


> Looks really nice and promising. What BIOS settings do you use for that clock? I am on 1600 and can't quite get it there..
> 
> The best try is to run Memtest86 for long period of time, best is overnight and than run Relbench for about an hour. Than if you want you can do OCCT which really hammers the crap out of your system for about an hour. Only THAN you can call your system stable.


Hi

Sorry for the late answer .
Here are the bios pictures.
Just to make it clear. My 4.1Ghz measurement was just a probe & fun. I also wrote that this measurement is not my 24/7 stable profile. I did not change any other settings there in bios Pstate FID A3 -> A4 , Everything else left.
Yeah the CB R15 does not show good value. -> (CPU-Z) /3008 bios + pstate issue/ 
The Realbench when i did the test (after install) it did not show well the cpu values. Need a windows restart, then now showed it normally. Realbench has been running with the settings on the bios picture.


----------



## Nissejacke

Yes!
I see now that I made the list!
As I said, this overclock was just to see how high I could reach, I never did any stability tests.
https://valid.x86.fr/y8fsft

Quite happy with the processor!

/Jakob


----------



## adidawha

New to overclocking and the forum. I've been running my 1600X at 4.1 for the last couple weeks. Don't have my current numbers as I'm at work, but this Cinebench run was from a couple weeks ago to see how high I could go and still complete 1 round of it.


----------



## CarnageHimura

adidawha said:


> New to overclocking and the forum. I've been running my 1600X at 4.1 for the last couple weeks. Don't have my current numbers as I'm at work, but this Cinebench run was from a couple weeks ago to see how high I could go and still complete 1 round of it.


If you had time to share your configuration, I'll be grateful to try it on my 1600x!!


----------



## adidawha

CarnageHimura said:


> If you had time to share your configuration, I'll be grateful to try it on my 1600x!!


I can post some stuff when I get home. What are you looking for in particular?


----------



## CarnageHimura

adidawha said:


> I can post some stuff when I get home. What are you looking for in particular?


If you can share the exported .txt of your BIOS configuration thath would be great, we had almos the same HW, only my RAM is [email protected]


----------



## adidawha

CarnageHimura said:


> If you can share the exported .txt of your BIOS configuration thath would be great, we had almos the same HW, only my RAM is [email protected]


Here you go.


----------



## CarnageHimura

adidawha said:


> Here you go.


Thank you! I'll test it on te weekend! ^^


----------



## nolive721

considering a bit more my rig upgrade.

currently running a 1500X on B350 PRO4 mobo with Corsair RAM at 3,066Mhz cooled by the Spire stock cooler, stable in gaming and stress testing at 3.8ghz/1.2875 and stable-ish in gaming at 3.9ghz and 1.35V on non CPU intensive games Assetto corsa, COD and BF previous gen titles.
Not stable at this frequency on GTAV,Project cars or Witcher3 as well as stress testing

regarding power consumption,at 3.8ghz, around 105W CPU+SOC and 130W at 3.9ghz so clearly the Spire cooler cant keep up with a given 95W TDP (I have great airflow in my Aerocool P7 C1 case though) 

I am gaming on a 3 1080p rig driven by an heavily OCed Zotac GTX1080

considering 2 options to improve further my CPU OC frequencies

1) keep the 1500X and ditch in an 240AIO liquid cooler
2) ditch the 1500X and replace it with imposingly higher base clock 2400G APU

Option1, not sure if I can really reach 4ghz with the help of the 240mm AIO if my CPU sillicon isnt great
Option 2 is nice since the VEGA onboard chip woudl allow me to use Freesync feature on my center monitor if I want to play on single screen.and there is potential for OCing it But I see it comes with the lower TDP stealth cooler so not sure the chip will like if I push CPU and iGPU clocks

what you guys think?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Why don't you wait for non-G Ryzens of same generation since you already have good GPU ? Or just go for 1600x for instance.


----------



## nolive721

I hear you but that would defeat the possibility to run my Freesync center screen for more casual gaming.

My Zotac OCed on Core at 2164Mhz and memory at 12.2Gbs(thats the AMP extreme+ SKU) would pull 250W by itself running my triple monitor on Utra settings in demanding games so it would be good to give her a break sometime.... 

I dont know what the new 2400G APU price will be in japan, where I live. just seen news that in Europe it would sell for 166Eur or 22,500JPY which is 3000JPY more than I paid for my 1500X here

I could sell the 1500X now maybe for 17000/18000JPY and upgrade to the 2400G for somehow 4 to 5000JPY which is a chepaer Option than the addition of AIO in my current Rig(10,000JPY for a 240mm one)
and I would get the VEGA chip on top of higher clocks if I make the 2400G move

I think I am going be patient for another good week reading some reviews and benchmarks confirming how the 2400G does in real Gaming situation and how it overclocks as well


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yeah, we are all waiting for clear results, specially for APUs, my secondary PC is due for an upgrade where APU wold fit nicely with a microITX. Just hoping for a break in RAM prices.


----------



## Spawne32

My 1600 made its way to the new ROG Strix B350-I Gaming ITX board!


----------



## Raephen

Spawne32 said:


> My 1600 made its way to the new ROG Strix B350-I Gaming ITX board!


How is the Strix B350-I as a board? It's one of the ones I'm considering for my HTPC upgrade.

Most important question: does the EFI allow P-state and/or voltage offset control?

Asrock's B350 itx is another contender, but from the screen shots I've seen it's voltage control seems lacking.


----------



## kms108

Spawne32 said:


> My 1600 made its way to the new ROG Strix B350-I Gaming ITX board!


Nice setup, I also have the eisbear, but too big for my setup, had to go with a XSPC water block.

I was waiting for the ROG Strix X370-I Gaming ITX board, but Asus's let us all down, they wanted to seen how the market was like before the released, and finally anounced the released in december, but arrived over here in Feburary, I gave up and got a gigabyte AB350 gaming itx. it's a shame, it was a good MB, but let down by service.


----------



## Spawne32

I would say that it has better voltage control then my ASROCK AB350M Pro4 had, alot more adjustable, but no BLCK overclocking on this board it would seem. Much wider memory options, qfan control is great. I would say its not a huge improvement over the asrock board, but its probably the best you will get in the small form factor sizes. Very well equipped for the money. I got it for $140 here.


----------



## hurricane28

Spawne32 said:


> My 1600 made its way to the new ROG Strix B350-I Gaming ITX board!


Looks nice man, but that hateful Eisbaer cooler.... I have it too and the pump is making terrible noises most of the time.. 

Also, is that Mayhems Aurora coolant? You do know that you damage your pump if you use that for long periods of time?


----------



## Spawne32

hurricane28 said:


> Looks nice man, but that hateful Eisbaer cooler.... I have it too and the pump is making terrible noises most of the time..
> 
> Also, is that Mayhems Aurora coolant? You do know that you damage your pump if you use that for long periods of time?


Primochill VUE coolant, havent had any problems with the pump, whisper quiet, cant even hear the thing running. When I was doing the test run with straight water i thought maybe it was broke because of how quiet it was, but with the VUE in there now i can see how fast the coolant is moving and looks to be about 2800rpm from the fan header reporting.


----------



## kms108

You just have to make sure no bubbles are present, although i'm not using it, I have tested theeisbear, and it's very quiet.


----------



## hurricane28

kms108 said:


> You just have to make sure no bubbles are present, although i'm not using it, I have tested theeisbear, and it's very quiet.


I know how it works and i refilled it several times but the bubbles always come back for some reason. The unit has no leaks and the fittings cannot be more tighter. 

Lots of people have the same issue i have and Alphacool doesn't want to have anything to do with it...


----------



## AlphaC

Ryzen 5 2400G results are starting to come in.

The single CCX configuration should be mighty interesting.
https://videocardz.com/74961/amd-ryzen-5-2400g-synthetic-and-gaming-benchmarks-emerge

3139 Firestrike GPU score , 9417 Firestrike Physics (CPU) / 3433 Timespy CPU, and 787 Cinebench multithread out of the box

* 10K Firestrike Physics (CPU) and just under 4K score Timespy (CPU) is obtainable on a locked i7 4770 out of the box , for reference.
* ~11K Firestrike Physics (CPU) and about 4K score Timespy (CPU) on i7 4790 
* ~ 11K Firestrike Physics (CPU) and just under 5K Timespy (CPU) are obtainable on a locked i7 6700 out of the box , as well. I've seen some Timespy CPU results with mid 4K such as in the 4400 range.

FUGGER over at xtremesystems was able to reach 4.5GHz only with a chiller.
His geekbench result https://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench3/8551105
His Firestrike result with ~13.5K Firestrike Physics https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/14879086/fs/14879086#


----------



## Spawne32

Are they in stores yet in the US? Or just these marketing samples going out?


----------



## AlphaC

Someone got a CPU already from Amazon...




* claims 1.35V for 4GHz
* claims 844 Cinebench R15 @*4GHz* ﻿ (2666MHZ Crucial RAM)
* claims 1GB VRAM limit before manually setting 2GB VRAM
* 2289 for 1080p medium﻿ Superposition at stock

The rest are likely review samples

https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+Ryzen+5+2400G
i7-6700K (stock?) = 11,111
i7-7700 = 10,790 
i7-4770k (stock?) = 10,101
i7 4790 locked = 9,995
AMD Ryzen 5 2400G = 9,623
i7-3770K (stock?) = 9,535
i7-3770 locked = 9,305

http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/AMD-Ryzen-5-2400G-vs-Intel-Core-i7-6700/m433194vs3515
Single core matched i7-6700 (110 Pts)
Quad core matched i7-6700 (386 Pts vs 387 Pts)

http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/AMD-Ryzen-5-2400G-vs-Intel-Core-i5-8400/m433194vs3939
Single core 10% slower vs i5-8400
*22%* slower quad core vs i5-8400


----------



## kms108

so how does the 2400G with 4 cores compare to the 1600 with 6 cores.


----------



## AlphaC

Ryzen 5 1600 will be faster for anything that uses more than 4 threads

Also , 3dmark results for R5 2400G
https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/14899205/fs/14899264/fs/14899299#
~ 9900 Firestrike CPU score
~3600 Firestrike GPU score with 1600MHz memory clocks (DDR4 3200MHz dual channel)


----------



## kms108

AlphaC said:


> Ryzen 5 1600 will be faster for anything that uses more than 4 threads
> 
> Also , 3dmark results for R5 2400G
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/14899205/fs/14899264/fs/14899299#
> ~ 9900 Firestrike CPU score
> ~3600 Firestrike GPU score with 1600MHz memory clocks (DDR4 3200MHz dual channel)


Thanks, I was thinking if its good to change.


----------



## AlphaC

Bad reporting (sleep bug in Windows 8 and newer)
https://www.pcgamesn.com/amd-raven-ridge-overclocking
https://www.pcgamesn.com/amd-ryzen-5-2400g-review-benchmarks

claims Ryzen 5 2400G clocks to 4.55GHz when every other reviewer topped out around 4GHz.


----------



## weyburn

MishelLngelo said:


> Yeah, we are all waiting for clear results, specially for APUs, my secondary PC is due for an upgrade where APU wold fit nicely with a microITX. Just hoping for a break in RAM prices.


yeah my mom needs a new computer, i'd be interested in making a nice microITX build for her


----------



## weyburn

i just can't wait for the 2600x, hopefully it's the same pricepoint as the 1600x on launch


----------



## Spawne32

Ordered a 2400G tonight for the system me and my buddy are building. He wants to try to start flipping PC's locally. Wonder how this will sell with the graphics card market destroyed.


----------



## Ricwin

Spawne32 said:


> Ordered a 2400G tonight for the system me and my buddy are building. He wants to try to start flipping PC's locally. Wonder how this will sell with the graphics card market destroyed.



Apart from some early teething troubles, they are performing on par with budget discrete gpu's.
Basic 1080p or high quality 720p in most titles such as BF1 and GTA5. They're ideal for esports.


----------



## ZeNch

I have 1600 (segfault issue I use warranty in March or April) and I like to buy 2400g or 2600.

I don't know if I prefer 2400g and use second monitor with HDMI mother output OR use 2600 and all graphics outputs of GPU.
I play League of legends, GTA V, BF4, Old games, new titles (not much) (only in one monitor). Sometimes I record my plays with OBS.

My GPU is 1060 3gb.
My ram is 3200mhz cl16-18-18.

My 1600 is more than I need but I don't know how much.

The only software what use much cpu in my PC is OBS.

I use Virtual machines (sometimes) but with low CPU usage, I use it to test apps or to use a "second space".


----------



## Tcoppock

@jbaker1989 please stop submitting the same overclock, I take time out of my day to sort them, I don't have time to keep deleting them.


----------



## Spawne32

hurricane28 said:


> Looks nice man, but that hateful Eisbaer cooler.... I have it too and the pump is making terrible noises most of the time..
> 
> Also, is that Mayhems Aurora coolant? You do know that you damage your pump if you use that for long periods of time?


Man, you jinxed me, the pump is making a horrible chattering noise now. -_-


----------



## hurricane28

Spawne32 said:


> Man, you jinxed me, the pump is making a horrible chattering noise now. -_-


lol, sorry. I think its the crappy Alphacool coolant that prone to have airbubbles or something. The fittings don't leak so how the air is a mystery to me. 

I will order new tubing and fittings and coolant the coming month to be sure. My current tubing is too short anyway.


----------



## Spawne32

hurricane28 said:


> lol, sorry. I think its the crappy Alphacool coolant that prone to have airbubbles or something. The fittings don't leak so how the air is a mystery to me.
> 
> I will order new tubing and fittings and coolant the coming month to be sure. My current tubing is too short anyway.


im using primochill vue, so i dont know what the issue could be, it was fine for days


----------



## hurricane28

Spawne32 said:


> im using primochill vue, so i dont know what the issue could be, it was fine for days


Its the pump man, its just very weak and poor build quality. Lots of people have problems with it and simply replace them because they are cheap. 
On a second thought, i end up not buying tubing etc. at all, instead i am going to save for proper water cooling kit from EKWB. 

To get rid of the noise, turn your pump rpm up and down to get rid of the "airbubbles" trapped behind the impeller. You can also let it slow down until you can't hear the weird noise anymore and leave it there for a while. Than turn rpm up again. Its only a temporarily fix as it will come back sooner or later.


----------



## nexxusty

Spawne32 said:


> Ordered a 2400G tonight for the system me and my buddy are building. He wants to try to start flipping PC's locally. Wonder how this will sell with the graphics card market destroyed.


Haha, that's exactly what I am doing with my 2400g.

Good luck brother.

Selling locally is hard at times. Just make sure your ad really stands out.


----------



## warpuck

I recently found this, from another OCN post. After setting up my OC in the BIOS. In my case 3700 Mhz with Negative 0.0625 offset. After setting it up like this in the Bios on a Asus B350 prime plus. It runs all cores at 3700Mhz or any cores that need to run at 3700 on my 1600. So I guess if I am playing a game that uses 4 cores, those will be running at 3700 and the other two with light loads will run at 2700 Mhz ? If it works and it keeps my weak VRMs happy (so far). I may not go for a X370/X470 and a after market cooler, as long as it keeps my GPU happy. amd-chipset-drivers_18.10_feb.exe 66,469KB

http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/amd-chipset-drivers-download,2.html

Edit: Forgot you have to go the power plan section in win 10 after you download and restart after install. 
Then windows button>settings>power and sleep>additional power settings>amd ryzen balanced


----------



## warpuck

I added a XPG 128GB gammix s10 and hooked it up with enmotus fuze drive for Ryzen. 1st disappointment the NVMe drive was not detected in BIOS. Bummer. So I loaded the XPG SSD kit. It said it was there and 100% functional. So I paid my 19.99 for the 16 digit key. Started the app and it ran and rebooted. And ran and rebooted. again Juan mo tine. That is 3x. Finally it got to the screen where it wanted the Key. So I found out on the next reboot just using the system like you normally would while does its thing will get you blue screens. Which being who I am did that 3x too. So far he basic edition works fairly well well with a SATA HDD. That is if you let the software do it job and keepa you hand off the keyboard and mouse till it is done. Then you can reboot for the last time and play COD or whatever.
Ok so this is with a ryzen 1600, Asus prime plus B350, Flare 2400 and a WD Black enterprise HDD
So the basic edition just makes the NVMe act like super cache or raid Mirror? Another words the boot disc size stays the same, kinda like optane for AMD. 
I think the 59.99 ver tacks on 128GB to the beginning the HDD and if the NVMe is larger than 128GB the rest is used as a spare partition. it will also use 2Gb of ram as Cache for the boot drive.
As for upgrading to FuzeDrive plus, maybe. Cost of the 128Gb NVMe (M.2) drive $53. I had to have one with purty red heat cover so I paid $12 more.
So is it working ? It does seem load things faster after each reboot. The games I play are coming up faster and even seem to play better. I guess as long as I think so that is all that matters.


----------



## Spawne32

God this forum died hard after the change. lol Anywho, just saw some leaked reviews of performance of the 1700X vs the 2700X and I wasnt that impressed. Certainly not enough to warrant buying another chip at full retail to replace my current version.


----------



## warpuck

Another thing they did not tell you about FuzeDrive. It works 2 x faster with a 256 or 512 drive. But it still only uses 128Gb. I booted the system with Linux and so far only 28GB has been loaded on the NVMe of 299 on the HDD.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Spawne32 said:


> God this forum died hard after the change. lol Anywho, just saw some leaked reviews of performance of the 1700X vs the 2700X and I wasnt that impressed. Certainly not enough to warrant buying another chip at full retail to replace my current version.


The performance improvements were always going to come from increased clock speeds with these chips. What people are waiting on is overclock limits. If they can hit 4.3 or 4.4 it would be worth switching for many. Ryzen 2 is what you would be looking at for all around improvements.


----------



## SuperZan

Horsemama1956 said:


> The performance improvements were always going to come from increased clock speeds with these chips. What people are waiting on is overclock limits. If they can hit 4.3 or 4.4 it would be worth switching for many. Ryzen 2 is what you would be looking at for all around improvements.


Exactly. I feel like people aren't recognising fully what's happening here. 'Ryzen+' is just a process improvement with attention to some very low-hanging fruit to improve general performance in certain contexts based on shortcomings in the original Ryzen design. 'Ryzen 2' is where we should see an actual iterative improvement on the design _ en toto _ and to be fair to AMD that should still be much more significant than anything Intel's done in a decade. After all, Ryzen to Ryzen+ in terms of performance isn't anything different than Intel's been doing and they've been marketing some of those refreshes as totally new ranges (Kaby Lake comes to mind).


----------



## MishelLngelo

I'm waiting for 2700x in the hope to get better sampled processor than this 1700x which becomes unreliable at 3.9GHz no matter what settings and voltages. Previous, 1600x was quite nice up to 4.1GHz so it wasn't much of an upgrade. Also hoping for better IMC because it's difficult on this one to stabilize RAM at more than 3200MHz. (Kingston HyperX KHX3600C17D4/8GX) on Asus Prime x370 Pro.


----------



## juanitox

Hello guys! It's been a long time since my last build with an Athlon X4 860K. Now I got a Ryzen 5 1600 and I paired it with an Asus ROG Strix X370-F motherboard. I have been reading this thread and I have got some info about how to O.C. my CPU. But since you have gattered more experience now, I would like to ask if it's safe to update my BIOS from 0401 to 3803, since I would like to start trying some O.C. with my stock cooler?

At the moment I'm kinda low on budget so I gotta play with what I got, so my target is around 3.7~3.8GHz for the CPU and maybe 2933MHz for the RAM. I got some Kingston 2x4GB kit by default it works @2400MHz CL15.

Another question I got, should I start by setting manually 1.35v on my CPU, or should I work with offset. I overclocked my Athlon 860K using offset because there was a way to know the default CPU voltage, but I don't seem to find anything related to default CPU voltage for my Ryzen.

Thanks a lot in advance for your help and any other tips will be always welcomed.


----------



## TonyLee

I have been running an i7 2600k since April of 2011, and the meltdown patch has slowed my youtube experience down since installing it in January. It is getting aggravating with the random stuttering, and hitches, and messed up sound especially if I try to have multiple tabs open. I was going to wait until the Ryzen refresh, but am sick of waiting, so I got an Asus Rog Strix B350 F board, 1600x, Samsung 860 evo ssd (never had an ssd before), and 16gb GSkill 3200 CL14. I have every part except the RAM since it shipped by itself. It will be nice to upgrade after so long. I have a Cryorig H7 cooler, so hopefully that will be enough for it.


----------



## Gdourado

Hello,
I am currently looking at a ryzen Itx build.
Between the Asrock Fatal1ty A 350 Gaming and the Biostar Raving X370GTN, what is the best board?
I am looking to either a 1700 or 1600 and a 3200 cl14 memory kit.
What board would offer the most stability and performance?
Any know issues with either of them?

Thank you.
Cheers 

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tcoppock

Alright,

★Forum has been updated 
★Will now accept Ryzen 5 2400G submissions
★Fixed all broken links 
★Added 2400G information 
★Changed Club Code 

Let the submissions continue.


----------



## Tcoppock

-RESERVED-


----------



## happynutz420

I ,


----------



## happynutz420

TonyLee said:


> I have been running an i7 2600k since April of 2011, and the meltdown patch has slowed my youtube experience down since installing it in January. It is getting aggravating with the random stuttering, and hitches, and messed up sound especially if I try to have multiple tabs open. I was going to wait until the Ryzen refresh, but am sick of waiting, so I got an Asus Rog Strix B350 F board, 1600x, Samsung 860 evo ssd (never had an ssd before), and 16gb GSkill 3200 CL14. I have every part except the RAM since it shipped by itself. It will be nice to upgrade after so long. I have a Cryorig H7 cooler, so hopefully that will be enough for it.


I think you will be pleasantly surprised. I upgraded to a gigabyte ab350 gaming 3,1600, 8gb 2400 ram, and 250gb ssd + 1tb mechanical drive, from a 3570k and it was a pretty big improvement. enjoy when you get everything up and running


----------



## diggiddi

I think the SSD will be the biggest improvement in his build


----------



## TonyLee

The RAM arrived Wednesday, and I put it all together, and it works perfectly. The main board had a December 2017 bios installed so the memory issues that I've read about were fixed by that point it appears. I got the Flare X RAM which was somewhat expensive, but at least it worked at the specified settings with no problems. Even at 3.7GHz it did manage to score higher in the Time Spy benchmark with the same video card than the 2600k at 4Ghz. It would be nice if video cards would lose these INSANE prices. It appears that only the GTX 1060s (some) are closer to the MSRP than the other models.


----------



## Gdourado

If I pull the trigger on the 1600 now, which of this memory kit is better?
Both are the same price and B-Die Ics.
Patriot Viper DDR4 3733 CL17 19-19-39
GSkill Ripjaws V DDR4 3200 CL14 14-14-34

I know for Ryzen the 3200 CL14 is the sweet spot, but if the 2600 can clock memory higher, is it worth it to go for the 3733 kit even with it's higher latency to future proof and have a memory kit I can later use on a CPU upgrade?

Cheers!


----------



## MishelLngelo

I would go to faster one anyway, 3200 and down you can achieve with practically any die and in this case probably with even lower Cl.


----------



## Icebelt

looks like OVERCLOCK SUBMISSION FORM doesnt work -_-


----------



## warpuck

Fuze Drive Basic and a 128GB NVMe works pretty good ($20). A 256 or 512 NVMe will work better if you go with fuze drive plus($60). I am using a xpg gammix 128 and one of these
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA5GC74N5111
Takes a while, but it does act pretty much like a SSD. Reboot 8-10 X. After that pretty good.
I think fuze drive plus will even work with a raid 0 HDD setup?

I think the main difference between G-skill Flare (hynix) 2400 and Flare 3200 (B-die?) is tighter timings, I can get flare 2400s to run at 2933 and 16,16, 16, 42 1T and 1.35V. Maybe AMD will come out with more updates that pump up the memory. It is only good for 4 more ticks on Cinebench. I guess that is because the mo board is a can't do 6 cores at more 3650 Mhz (Asus prime plus B350). But it is fast enough to game on with.


----------



## Tcoppock

Icebelt said:


> looks like OVERCLOCK SUBMISSION FORM doesnt work -_-


It works just fine. I see your submission, but I only update one a month because I get tons of submissions, I don't have time to do them each day.


----------



## Hequaqua

The latest update for Windows 10 and bios update from MSI seems to have fixed the Meltdown/Spectre flaws found.

Anyone else secured now?

View attachment 145865


----------



## MishelLngelo

Not on Asus and W10 17639 (Skip Ahead Fast build).


----------



## ohiohouston

Overclocked my 1600x to 4.2GHZ 1.3875v


----------



## hurricane28

ohiohouston said:


> Overclocked my 1600x to 4.2GHZ 1.3875v


No you didn't...


----------



## SuperZan

To be fair, he may have made it past his OS login on an Extreme LLC setting with OVP/OCP off. 



Certainly not with any degree of stability, though.


----------



## MishelLngelo

ohiohouston said:


> Overclocked my 1600x to 4.2GHZ 1.3875v


Can it validate at lest with CPU-Z ?


----------



## Ph42oN

SuperZan said:


> To be fair, he may have made it past his OS login on an Extreme LLC setting with OVP/OCP off.
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly not with any degree of stability, though.


My 1600x is pretty much stable at 4.2GHz, but at 1.43v llc3. I was able to boot to windows at 4.4GHz with SMT disabled. So with good chip that could be possible, but propably not as he didn't tell anything about stability.


----------



## ohiohouston

https://valid.x86.fr/8hf604 bumped up voltage a bit for more stability. Does great in games, but only lasts 90 mins of Aida64. Thermals are decent. Doesn't go over 79c. I wish Aida64 gave an exact reason for failure. It's not vdroop.


----------



## rdr09

ohiohouston said:


> https://valid.x86.fr/8hf604 bumped up voltage a bit for more stability. Does great in games, but only lasts 90 mins of Aida64. Thermals are decent. Doesn't go over 79c. I wish Aida64 gave an exact reason for failure. It's not vdroop.


If you just game with that machine why care about Aida? Great oc if stable in gamng indeed. My 1600 can only do 3.9. Stress testing with games since October.  Zero crashes so far. Lol


----------



## Exostenza

Hey guys, I have been running a Ryzen 1600 @ 3.825 ghz for quite some time now and I have come across users saying to use the Ryzen balanced power plan in Windows 10 and some saying that it is no longer needed; although I have not read any real consensus. What are people here running? Ryzen balanced or the regular Windows balanced power plan? What do you run and why? 

Thanks!


----------



## warpuck

It helps with idle temps but other than that, may be more stable on some systems to to leave at high performance. it works on mine without problems with a 1600 and a B350


----------



## rdr09

Same here. High performance. CPU+SoC Wattage goes all the way down to 20-30W and Maxes out at 68W but OC stays at 3.8. Don't have Ryzen plan as a choice anyway.


----------



## MishelLngelo

There is also "Ultimate Performance Power Plan" that was supposed to be only for W10 Pro Workstation" 
All you have to do is to run this line: powercfg -duplicatescheme e9a42b02-d5df-448d-aa00-03f14749eb61
Ads a bit to performance in W10 any version.


----------



## Brko

Will someone open R5 2600 / 2600X club thread  ? Tnx.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MishelLngelo

Brko said:


> Will someone open R5 2600 / 2600X club thread  ? Tnx.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Why don't you do it ?


----------



## Brko

I can but I do not know how to create that fine base in Google Sheet for all users to post their CPU-Z validations  jebiga


----------



## diggiddi

MishelLngelo said:


> There is also "Ultimate Performance Power Plan" that was supposed to be only for W10 Pro Workstation"
> All you have to do is to run this line: powercfg -duplicatescheme e9a42b02-d5df-448d-aa00-03f14749eb61
> Ads a bit to performance in W10 any version.


Says unavailable, using win 10 pro


----------



## Tcoppock

I added the new chips to the form go ahead and submit. Will add all new submissions tomorrow as well as update the forum.


Brko said:


> Will someone open R5 2600 / 2600X club thread  ? Tnx.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## warpuck

I had problems with Asus 4008.cap (4-17-2018) file.
I guess it is only for 22/2400G. So, had to go back to 3803 on the prime plus B350.
It only liked default settings and did not any timings other than the 2400 on the SPD.
I am almost tempted to buy a 2200G and see if does the same if I try OC memory settings with that APU
(16,16,16, 16, 41 and 2933 works fine with Flare 2400{hynix} and 3803 or 3805)
I wish Asus would make a more detailed statement about what was different on each BIOS.
Guess that is the fun part of fingering it out for yourself.


----------



## ZeNch

warpuck said:


> I had problems with Asus 4008.cap (4-17-2018) file.
> I guess it is only for 22/2400G. So, had to go back to 3803 on the prime plus B350.
> It only liked default settings and did not any timings other than the 2400 on the SPD.
> I am almost tempted to buy a 2200G and see if does the same if I try OC memory settings with that APU
> (16,16,16, 16, 41 and 2933 works fine with Flare 2400{hynix} and 3803 or 3805)
> I wish Asus would make a more detailed statement about what was different on each BIOS.
> Guess that is the fun part of fingering it out for yourself.


IMHO:
If Asus make a detailed change log the most users don't update, this is less feedback and this is bad to newer releases of bios.


----------



## Brko

Tcoppock said:


> I added the new chips to the form go ahead and submit. Will add all new submissions tomorrow as well as update the forum.


Thanks man. Submitted


----------



## thanos999

hi guys just got a ryzen 5 2600 last week hear is my first overclock can i join the club seeing that there isnt a ryzen 2nd gen club yet


----------



## Tcoppock

thanos999 said:


> hi guys just got a ryzen 5 2600 last week hear is my first overclock can i join the club seeing that there isnt a ryzen 2nd gen club yet


You can, you must submit the form in the op.


----------



## thanos999

some new benchmark scors got it up to 4325gh at 1.45v but it was unstable. is there any other bench marks i should use i got prime 95 but trying that tomorrow.


----------



## rdr09

thanos999 said:


> some new benchmark scors got it up to 4325gh at 1.45v but it was unstable. is there any other bench marks i should use i got prime 95 but trying that tomorrow.


Lovely. Your ram is holding your system back a bit.


----------



## Elrick

ZeNch said:


> IMHO:
> If Asus make a detailed change log the most users don't update, this is less feedback and this is bad to newer releases of bios.


Actually haven't seen any detailed change logs from Asrock, Gigabyte nor MSI.

Maybe because they themselves are no longer developing the Bios but some other entity that is supplying them all, with our future firmware. Isn't that scary?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Elrick said:


> Actually haven't seen any detailed change logs from Asrock, Gigabyte nor MSI.
> 
> Maybe because they themselves are no longer developing the Bios but some other entity that is supplying them all, with our future firmware. Isn't that scary?


I think american megatrends makes like all the BIOS'


----------



## flopper

Really enjoy my new 2600x, using watercooling and boosts to 4250mhz.
Look forward Ryzen 2 as it may be king of all hills


----------



## Hello Man

So, I got my 1600 to 3.9 at about 1.356-1.36 volts. Seems pretty stable. However, I keep getting random crashes under intense system-wide loads. It behaves like a crash from insufficient voltage, but the diagnostic LED for DRAM flashes on my motherboard. I am wondering if maybe I am having a memory controller issue at higher clocks? I know this is a pretty low voltage to succeed in cinebench passes etc. The crashes are random and happen after like 10-30 minutes of high load. 

My RAM is only running at 2400 (rated speed). I tried upping voltage a little here with no success. 

I have heard that sometimes upping the VDDR SOC voltage or whatever it is can help stability? I am not having vdroop issues, I have load line calibration at L3 to combat that. 

Ideas?


----------



## thanos999

got myself into the top 4 in cpuz for ryzen 5 2600 overclock


----------



## Brko

thanos999 said:


> got myself into the top 4 in cpuz for ryzen 5 2600 overclock


You pushed me to 6th place... damn you   
Looks like R5 2600 sales is pretty low 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## thanos999

Brko said:


> You pushed me to 6th place... damn you
> Looks like R5 2600 sales is pretty low
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


still learning on how to overclock hop to get to number 2 dont think i can get to number 1 without changing my cooling and im already under water i could build a custome loop in the future but i need a new cpu block to do that
did you look at number 1 postion he has a vcor of 1.875

by the way good job getting it to that speed on air birko


----------



## rdr09

Hello Man said:


> So, I got my 1600 to 3.9 at about 1.356-1.36 volts. Seems pretty stable. However, I keep getting random crashes under intense system-wide loads. It behaves like a crash from insufficient voltage, but the diagnostic LED for DRAM flashes on my motherboard. I am wondering if maybe I am having a memory controller issue at higher clocks? I know this is a pretty low voltage to succeed in cinebench passes etc. The crashes are random and happen after like 10-30 minutes of high load.
> 
> My RAM is only running at 2400 (rated speed). I tried upping voltage a little here with no success.
> 
> I have heard that sometimes upping the VDDR SOC voltage or whatever it is can help stability? I am not having vdroop issues, I have load line calibration at L3 to combat that.
> 
> Ideas?


You tried 3.8 or even 3.85 GHz keeping same vcore?

Also check tdie temp at load. Keep it under 70 (my limit).


----------



## Brko

thanos999 said:


> still learning on how to overclock hop to get to number 2 dont think i can get to number 1 without changing my cooling and im already under water i could build a custome loop in the future but i need a new cpu block to do that
> did you look at number 1 postion he has a vcor of 1.875
> 
> by the way good job getting it to that speed on air birko


Thanks.

Yes, number 1 is suicide run, probably beneath custom loop or even maybe LN2. Good luck getting to No.2 

I found a sweetspot for 24/7 = 4075 MHz @ 1,221V (few hours of Prime95 and IBT) and sweetspot for gaming which is this validation (20+ hours of hard gaming w/o CTDs or BSODs). It is cooled by good 8-year-old Thermalright Venomous X with Noctua NF-F12 PWM fan. Arctic MX-4 paste is used also.
So far I am satisfied with R5 2600. I had R5 1600 and 24/7 max was 3,95 GHz @ 1,375V, everything beyond that clock needed 1,45V and I wasn't comfortable giving 0,1V more for 50-75 MHz. Pointless IMO.
R5 2600 is quite a different story.

And I have OCD regarding 4.0 GHz so I had to replace it


----------



## BulletSponge

I have to admit that I am really impressed with the 2600X. My daughters new rig outscores my 1600X machine handily in Cinebench, 1378 versus 1216 multi-core and 178 vs 154 single core.


----------



## thanos999

think i found solution to my cooling problem should be able to get it to 5 gig


----------



## MishelLngelo

Make sure you nail it to desk, it might fly away !!!


----------



## lorcav123

Soon I will have x470 board with Ryzen R5 1600. Is it better to turn of HPET? Some say it is better to turn off for Ryzen 1xxx series...


----------



## BulletSponge

Having a troubling issue with my daughters new 2600X build (2600X, MSI X470 M7 AC, Corsair H115i). In the BIOS it shows CPU temps at 34C, but once I get into windows Corsair Link and CoreTemp are showing it is idling at 90C. Is this a sensor problem of some kind or have I dun goofed? I also just noticed that I cannot change power plan settings in Windows. It is stuck on "High Performance" And will not let me change it to "Ryzen Balanced" or any other plan for that matter.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Can't you just modify "High Performance" plan to same settings as Ryzen plan or balanced or Power saver ?


----------



## thanos999

BulletSponge said:


> Having a troubling issue with my daughters new 2600X build (2600X, MSI X470 M7 AC, Corsair H115i). In the BIOS it shows CPU temps at 34C, but once I get into windows Corsair Link and CoreTemp are showing it is idling at 90C. Is this a sensor problem of some kind or have I dun goofed? I also just noticed that I cannot change power plan settings in Windows. It is stuck on "High Performance" And will not let me change it to "Ryzen Balanced" or any other plan for that matter.


cor temp doesent work with ryzen at the moment i dont no about corsair link hav you got ryzen master installed or the overclocking software from your motherboard instalation disc or the website also cpuid hwmonitor seems to report the correct tempreture speccy doesent work speedfan dosent work


----------



## BulletSponge

thanos999 said:


> cor temp doesent work with ryzen at the moment i dont no about corsair link hav you got ryzen master installed or the overclocking software from your motherboard instalation disc or the website also cpuid hwmonitor seems to report the correct tempreture speccy doesent work speedfan dosent work


I reset the PC and installed Ryzen master. Corsair link still shows temps between 80-90C but Ryzen Master shows 31C. Whew, that's a load off my mind and thank you for mentioning it.


----------



## Tcoppock

Did one final 3dmark run before switching to Ryzen 2000.


----------



## mth21

Hi,

I just testing my overclock R5 1600 3.85 GHz @1.3V with OCCT large data set for 3 hours, running good
however it was crash on @1.2875V (only small different 0.0125V)

my question :
Do i need to add some voltage or reduce some MHz to have some some headroom? i yes, how much?

thanks


----------



## nolive721

I found out something really weird and I posted on theGTX 1080 thread first as it concerns fps performances

I recently swapped my GPU from a good OCer ZOTAC 1080 AMP Extreme+ to a MSI GAMING X for various reaons

I didnt manage to push the MSI card more than 2060core and 11,600Mhz memory so less tha the 2138core/12,000Mhz memory I had with the Zotac, but I was still seeing rather low benchmark scores in Heaven, Assettor Corsa or ROTR games benchmark that I used as reference in comparison to my ZOTAC card.
Like 114fps/2800pts in Heaven vs 124fps/3200 with the Zotac, or 103fps in Assetto Corsa vs 117 with the Zotac

Then I decided to try something.At the time I sold the Zotac card, I also decided to buy and install a 2400G CPU to keep me playing games before buying the MSI card.
All benchmarks above were run with the 2400G

I was not overly impressed with the chip because of high temperatures compared to the ones I was getting with my 1500X, and also so many bugs I was experiencing in combination with my Asrock motherboard (really dont know who to blame AMD or Asrock but many issues)

So I decided this week-end to swap the 2400G and reinstall the 1500X....and guess what, all benchmarks increased dramatically. Heaven at 122fps/3100pts, AC at 114fps so close enough to the ZOTAC to make me having far less regrets to have ditched the AMP Extreme card

In both cases, CPUs were clocked at 3.9Ghz and the benchmarks ran with the same settings. Couldnt see the 2400G throttling at all since the AIO I am using kept the CPU die temp around 70degC.

I tried to run with the VEGA iGPU enabled and disabled and it was making no differences on the fps seen when using the Gaming X

really curious to understand why but also to hear anybody here who would have experienced something similar although I believe I might be an isolated case.


----------



## Hequaqua

New Sub for leaderboard:

View attachment 184745


https://valid.x86.fr/030s7b


----------



## overheatisbad

Just finishing update my asus bios to 4012, my mobo is asus rog strix x-370 f -gaming. Than i apply my old setting at 3.8 ghz. Weird thing happen my temp so high when idle it hit 51c sometimes. Than i try tweaking my R5 1600. I try lowering my voltage from 1.456volt to 1.337volt and it work. And i change bclk from 100 to 102. Now i get 3.876ghz at 1.337.
Just finishing prime95 without crash and memtest without error. So happy get that result


----------



## thanos999

Hequaqua said:


> New Sub for leaderboard:
> 
> View attachment 184745
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/030s7b


damm you beat me by about 70points


----------



## Hequaqua

thanos999 said:


> damm you beat me by about 70points


I might be able to push just a bit higher if I upped the voltage a bit more.....I think that was at 1.45v.


----------



## thanos999

Hequaqua said:


> I might be able to push just a bit higher if I upped the voltage a bit more.....I think that was at 1.45v.


im running watercooled and i pushed the vcor to 1.525 but i wouldnt go hihger not untile i no the absolute max vcore this chip is suposed to take i now its 1.45 on air and 1.8 on ln2 and you have a 2600x compared to my standard 2600


----------



## Hequaqua

I thought I would post this to perhaps help anyone who is thinking of upgrading to the 2600/2600X. 

I spent last weekend and the first part of the week benchmarking both, my 1600 and the 2600x. I will post a couple of links at the bottom of the post to the spreadsheets that I made. One is comparing the [email protected]/OC to the [email protected] and OC/Mixed. The other link is just the 2600x at the same settings....but with a minor change(This spreadsheet is what was used for the charts). Some very interesting numbers. NOTE: I didn't include gaming numbers in the spreadsheet used for the charting, but they are in included in the 1600/2600x comparison.

First, I'm not a professional reviewer, but I do a lot of benchmarking. Especially when I get a new piece of hardware. 

These are the charts showing the 2600x numbers by themselves. I will post these along with some thoughts, observations, details after them:



Spoiler



Time Spy
View attachment 184881


Real Bench
View attachment 184889


Performance Test 9
View attachment 184897


PCMark 10
View attachment 184905


Geek Bench
View attachment 184913


Firestrike
View attachment 184921


CPU-Z
View attachment 184929


Cinebench R15
View attachment 184937


Adia64
View attachment 184945




Let me point out that these are all on the rig in my sig(Kyanite). The stock/OC numbers were the average of three runs. The mixed was just one(added at the last minute). I think I have the spreadsheet labeled fairly clearly. If not, then please PM and I will try to change it.

I ran all these tests back to back. No crashes at all, at any of the settings used. The only issue I had....and I experience this on both the 1600/2600x is with Real Bench. It seems to take forever to start the first benchmark(anywhere from 3-10mins sometimes). So, I let it finish the first part, then restart the test and go from there....lol Anyone else have this issue?

Other than that....the 2600x runs really nice. :thumb: After doing all these....I've settled on the following settings for 24/7:

Core Clock:Auto
Core Voltage:1.325 LLC4
SoC Voltage: 1.150
Ram: 3200 14-14-14-34
Ram Voltage: 1.35v

The voltage on the stock bios for this board(Krait X370 Gaming) seemed to shoot pretty high. At 1.325v the core clock will boost to 4.250mhz. Just as it should. At idle, the clocks are anywhere from 2.0ghz to 4.250ghz. Boost works so much better on the new CPU!! Temps in gaming are around 50°C or so. I would say the mid to upper 60°C's under benchmarking. Of course those are really up to your cooling. With the same cooler, and higher TDP on the 2600x I would say, it increased load temps maybe 5-10°C. 

So....with all that said....if you are thinking of the new 2000 series chips...you really don't have to have a x470 to see some of the new features that are on-die. 

Hope this helps! Feel free to ask anything, and I'll try to answer. 

2600x Charting Spreadsheet

R5 1600/R5 2600x Comparison


----------



## Hequaqua

thanos999 said:


> im running watercooled and i pushed the vcor to 1.525 but i wouldnt go hihger not untile i no the absolute max vcore this chip is suposed to take i now its 1.45 on air and 1.8 on ln2 and you have a 2600x compared to my standard 2600


True....it seems that second gen chips are just like the first gen...not great overclockers....I'm very happy with it though. Was it worth upgrade....probably, just going to the X, but 1600x-2600x, probably not...lol I will say the boost features are a LOT better on the second gen!!


----------



## thanos999

well im just glade its better than my old 3770k wish i new about the memory thought i would off got faster memeory and the current motherboard only has 6 satas so im using the hot swap drive bay that came with the switch 810 to swap the hardrives i couldnt conect to the motherboard

thing was it was an emergency build totally unplaned the week befor my old asus motherboard developed a fault beetween the ramm slots and the chip that i couldnt fix


----------



## oskullop

top 5 :>

https://valid.x86.fr/nduasm


----------



## Hequaqua

oskullop said:


> top 5 :>
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/nduasm


Nice!

Just set the top one....for a while anyway....lol Forgot to tune my fans a bit..so temps were a bit high....not bad though.

View attachment 186265


https://valid.x86.fr/x0kgpq


----------



## ohiohouston

Just got a 1389 CB score on my 1600x! 4.1ghz with 3200mhz ram


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Not bad for the first time OC'n my 2600. The gamble paid off, I got it for $160. I could not resit the upgrade at that price. had an 3570k before this. https://valid.x86.fr/cst43z


----------



## Brko

Very good CPU sample mate.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Thanks! 

Probably going to settle on 4.25-4.3 I want to keep it 1.4v or under. On my little bit of testing I did, I seemed to have a rock solid 4.3 at 1.375v. I also had a validated 4.4 all core at 1.5v but can't seem to find the validation, i think it only keeps the fastest one and that's it idk can't find my others as well.


----------



## Hequaqua

Just couldn't resist the urge to upgrade the MB too! Asus Strix X470 Gaming F

View attachment 189465


----------



## hurricane28

Nice! 

Curious to see how it performs man!


----------



## Hello Man

rdr09 said:


> You tried 3.8 or even 3.85 GHz keeping same vcore?
> 
> Also check tdie temp at load. Keep it under 70 (my limit).



I think I might have figured it out. I went and looked around the internet for ways to stabilize RAM on Ryzen and tried a few pretty advanced things. Seems to have worked, I now am running my RAM at 2666 and haven't had a crash since!


----------



## Johan45

8bitjunkie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Probably going to settle on 4.25-4.3 I want to keep it 1.4v or under. On my little bit of testing I did, I seemed to have a rock solid 4.3 at 1.375v. I also had a validated 4.4 all core at 1.5v but can't seem to find the validation, i think it only keeps the fastest one and that's it idk can't find my others as well.


I'd like to see some stability testing with that 4.3 GHz OC, that's one golden chip if it truly is stable. Try something like the shot below. Run P95 with custom 128FFT and inplace 128FFT for 30 minutes. This is only 4.2 @ 1.35V BIOS


----------



## 8bitjunkie

Johan45 said:


> I'd like to see some stability testing with that 4.3 GHz OC, that's one golden chip if it truly is stable. Try something like the shot below. Run P95 with custom 128FFT and inplace 128FFT for 30 minutes. This is only 4.2 @ 1.35V BIOS


no problem my dude! been running 4.2 since the post at 1.37v stable. ill do some p95 runs in the next couple days.


----------



## JennyBeans

I'll be picking up a ryzen 2600x tomorrow , I'm doing part month by month as I only have 400 a month to play with unfortunately after that I'm kinda curious what kind of board I should get that I can get a mild oc with it and at least 1 stick of ram to at least get my self up and running by the end of next month


----------



## Johan45

JennyBeans said:


> I'll be picking up a ryzen 2600x tomorrow , I'm doing part month by month as I only have 400 a month to play with unfortunately after that I'm kinda curious what kind of board I should get that I can get a mild oc with it and at least 1 stick of ram to at least get my self up and running by the end of next month



If you get a 300 series motherboard it may not work with the 2600X out of the box and require a BIOS update. To save hassles you might want to look at a lower end x470 like the MSI Gaming pro or Gigabyte Aorus ultra. If you want a B450 then you'll have to wait a couple of months. As for RAM do your self a favour and buy a decent 2x8 GB kit like the Sniper X 3400 Cl16. Ryzen has improved but ram can still be a headache if the board/cpu don't like it and typically "value" ram isn't best suited for AM4.


----------



## hurricane28

This C7H plus 2600x is an very good combo! 

3466 MHz and 4.248 GHz stable.


----------



## Johan45

hurricane28 said:


> This C7H plus 2600x is an very good combo!
> 
> 3466 MHz and 4.248 GHz stable.


Yep nice board but I think the budget is a concern and there are more reasonable alternatives.


----------



## Wabbit16

Hello all

I swapped my 2200G for a 1600 today and I am very happy with it so far. Looking forward to squeezing some more Hz out of it soon!


----------



## hurricane28

Johan45 said:


> Yep nice board but I think the budget is a concern and there are more reasonable alternatives.


Perhaps, but i got this one for free from Asus so its all good.


----------



## rdr09

Hello Man said:


> I think I might have figured it out. I went and looked around the internet for ways to stabilize RAM on Ryzen and tried a few pretty advanced things. Seems to have worked, I now am running my RAM at 2666 and haven't had a crash since!


Good job figuring out and successfully o’cing your ram. I used HCI app when i tested my ram.


----------



## JennyBeans

Johan45 said:


> If you get a 300 series motherboard it may not work with the 2600X out of the box and require a BIOS update. To save hassles you might want to look at a lower end x470 like the MSI Gaming pro or Gigabyte Aorus ultra. If you want a B450 then you'll have to wait a couple of months. As for RAM do your self a favour and buy a decent 2x8 GB kit like the Sniper X 3400 Cl16. Ryzen has improved but ram can still be a headache if the board/cpu don't like it and typically "value" ram isn't best suited for AM4.



Long as the mobo's black and white, but doesn't amd give you a boot kit if you request it ?


----------



## hurricane28

I have a question. 

I was running Firestrike yesterday and i couldn't get higher physics score than 15K.. @ 4.250 GHz on my 2600x. CPU-Z also shows weird readings like 3.3 GHz CPU @ 1.33 vcore... 

More people with this problem? Thnx.


----------



## Johan45

JennyBeans said:


> Long as the mobo's black and white, but doesn't amd give you a boot kit if you request it ?


Yes, they do but it would take some time. You have to go through the RMA system and once approved they will ship a CPU to you which has paid return shipping included. As for timing, I don't know how long it takes. For black and white look to some of the B350 Asrock boards if that's your poison.



hurricane28 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> I was running Firestrike yesterday and i couldn't get higher physics score than 15K.. @ 4.250 GHz on my 2600x. CPU-Z also shows weird readings like 3.3 GHz CPU @ 1.33 vcore...
> 
> More people with this problem? Thnx.


Not sure what's up with your stuff Hurricane but the 2600/X will score almost 15K at 4.0 GHz. Here's a pic at 4.3 with a 2600 on FSE, the physics scores the same in Fire Strike and Extreme.


----------



## hurricane28

Johan45 said:


> Yes, they do but it would take some time. You have to go through the RMA system and once approved they will ship a CPU to you which has paid return shipping included. As for timing, I don't know how long it takes. For black and white look to some of the B350 Asrock boards if that's your poison.
> 
> 
> Not sure what's up with your stuff Hurricane but the 2600/X will score almost 15K at 4.0 GHz. Here's a pic at 4.3 with a 2600 on FSE, the physics scores the same in Fire Strike and Extreme.


Thnx for sharing Johan but i am talking about Physics, nothing more. GPU or total score isn't important. I mean physics.. 

My 1600 @ 3.950 GHz has higher score than this 2600x clocked at 4.250 GHz which isn't right.


----------



## Johan45

hurricane28 said:


> Thnx for sharing Johan but i am talking about Physics, nothing more. GPU or total score isn't important. I mean physics..
> 
> My 1600 @ 3.950 GHz has higher score than this 2600x clocked at 4.250 GHz which isn't right.


That pic has the physics score it's 19.5K


----------



## JennyBeans

Johan45 said:


> Yes, they do but it would take some time. You have to go through the RMA system and once approved they will ship a CPU to you which has paid return shipping included. As for timing, I don't know how long it takes. For black and white look to some of the B350 Asrock boards if that's your poison.



Well I get the cpu today but once I have that, I won't be able to get the board for another month, so that gives me time to do the rma so kinda works perfectly in my favor


----------



## Johan45

JennyBeans said:


> Well I get the cpu today but once I have that, I won't be able to get the board for another month, so that gives me time to do the rma so kinda works perfectly in my favor


You need the board before you can flash the BIOS and you have 10 days to return the CPU after you have received it. So don't apply for the RMA too soon. You may not need it either if the board is already up to date.


----------



## hurricane28

Johan45 said:


> That pic has the physics score it's 19.5K


Almost 20K to be precise. 

This is my best so far: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15593187

It seems that this boost 2.0 or XFR 2 doesn't work properly as the cores don't ramp up under load and throttle down pretty fast. I guess manual overclocking is still king after all.


----------



## michael-ocn

Suppose I had a Wraith Spire w/o the LED, can the LED ring be purchased separately, and if so where?


----------



## JennyBeans

Guess you guys can start chanting one of us ....one of us ....


----------



## hurricane28

JennyBeans said:


> Guess you guys can start chanting one of us ....one of us ....


lol, nice. I am sure you are very happy with it. 

Did you decide which board yet?


----------



## JennyBeans

hurricane28 said:


> lol, nice. I am sure you are very happy with it.
> 
> Did you decide which board yet?



https://www.amazon.ca/ROG-Strix-X47...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=1JPWP3605YSZRWRWSZQD 



yes I think I will go with this one pushes me off getting ram for a month buuuut long as it works


----------



## hurricane28

JennyBeans said:


> https://www.amazon.ca/ROG-Strix-X47...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=1JPWP3605YSZRWRWSZQD
> 
> 
> 
> yes I think I will go with this one pushes me off getting ram for a month buuuut long as it works


Nice, seems like a good board. A friend of mine has the same with an 2600x and he loves it.


----------



## Johan45

JennyBeans said:


> https://www.amazon.ca/ROG-Strix-X47...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=1JPWP3605YSZRWRWSZQD
> 
> 
> 
> yes I think I will go with this one pushes me off getting ram for a month buuuut long as it works


That's OK, as I said it's in your better interest to get Samsung based RAM. Just plain works better and you'll have a better experience. Is RGB important or no?


----------



## hurricane28

Exactly, not only Samsung but make sure its Samsung B-die as Ryzen loves good quality RAM and can prevent lots of headache and only costs a fraction more so imo money well spend.


----------



## JennyBeans

Johan45 said:


> That's OK, as I said it's in your better interest to get Samsung based RAM. Just plain works better and you'll have a better experience. Is RGB important or no?




oh I was thinking this ram kit , https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produ...cm_re=Corsair_ddr4_ram-_-20-236-296-_-Product but I'm getting a Noctura NH -D14 from a friend so rgb isn't important as it is big enough to cover the ram but I would make it look cool glowing under the cooler tho


----------



## hurricane28

I wouldn't buy that if i were you. 

Do yourself a favor and buy good B-die RAM instead of that Corsair crap. A friend of mine had the same kit and its nothing but trouble setting it up.. Another friend also complained about Corsair RAM. Build quality also plays a role. G.Skill is the bet RAM you can buy hands down. 

I would go for something like this: https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produ...ZR,_Trident_Z_RGB,_XMP-_-20-232-485-_-Product


----------



## Johan45

JennyBeans said:


> oh I was thinking this ram kit , https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produ...cm_re=Corsair_ddr4_ram-_-20-236-296-_-Product but I'm getting a Noctura NH -D14 from a friend so rgb isn't important as it is big enough to cover the ram but I would make it look cool glowing under the cooler tho


I'm with Hurricane. First, the 2600X comes with A DECENT COOLER GREAT FOR STOCK AND ABLE TO TAKE ALL CORE TO ~ 4.2 ghZ. Damn Caps lock! So you can take the $$ you were going to put toward the Noctua and invest it in some RAM. Like these
https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530
https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232407
https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232727


----------



## JennyBeans

Johan45 said:


> I'm with Hurricane. First, the 2600X comes with A DECENT COOLER GREAT FOR STOCK AND ABLE TO TAKE ALL CORE TO ~ 4.2 ghZ. Damn Caps lock! So you can take the $$ you were going to put toward the Noctua and invest it in some RAM. Like these
> https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232530
> https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232407
> https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232727



Well my friend said I can pay for the cooler after I get my board and ram so it will work I kinda like the black and white g.skill trident's goes with the black and white theme


----------



## hurricane28

I vouch for the RAM kists Johan posted, i have FlareX 3200 CL14 and it can clock up to 3600 MHz CL16! It really is amazing RAM. 

3466 MHz CL14 is the sweetspot though, only in 3Dmark i see a noticeable difference. 

Also, the stock cooler is pretty good to be honest. It won't get you to 4.2 GHz i think but at least 4 GHz is doable. Mines can do 4.350 GHz but idk how stable it is. Still lost of testing to do, this C7H board has waaay to much features.. I wish there was a spreadsheet that explains what all these settings mean and do, makes overclocking a lot easier. 

I do like the performance but sometimes i miss the simplicity of my FX rig.. It was so easy to overclock and setup compared to this.


----------



## JennyBeans

hurricane28 said:


> I vouch for the RAM kists Johan posted, i have FlareX 3200 CL14 and it can clock up to 3600 MHz CL16! It really is amazing RAM.
> 
> 3466 MHz CL14 is the sweetspot though, only in 3Dmark i see a noticeable difference.
> 
> Also, the stock cooler is pretty good to be honest. It won't get you to 4.2 GHz i think but at least 4 GHz is doable. Mines can do 4.350 GHz but idk how stable it is. Still lost of testing to do, this C7H board has waaay to much features.. I wish there was a spreadsheet that explains what all these settings mean and do, makes overclocking a lot easier.
> 
> I do like the performance but sometimes i miss the simplicity of my FX rig.. It was so easy to overclock and setup compared to this.


well he's sending me the noctua today so its already in the mix , I'll be happy even with 4ghz, basically I'll be streaming and gaming, It will be nice to be running on current and new stuff


----------



## hurricane28

JennyBeans said:


> well he's sending me the noctua today so its already in the mix , I'll be happy even with 4ghz, basically I'll be streaming and gaming, It will be nice to be running on current and new stuff


Nice. What Noctua did he send to you? 

My 2600x can do 4.3 GHz with no problems. That being said, i am running 360 mm aio/custom loop cooler with Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 3K rpm fans so i have plenty of head room.


----------



## JennyBeans

hurricane28 said:


> Nice. What Noctua did he send to you?
> 
> My 2600x can do 4.3 GHz with no problems. That being said, i am running 360 mm aio/custom loop cooler with Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 3K rpm fans so i have plenty of head room.



the DH-14 I'm actually excited to go air


----------



## Hequaqua

Hey all...wondering if some can do me a favor?

I'm in need of CPU-Z screen shots showing just the CPU tab. Would prefer 2600/2600x, but 1600/1600x would probably be OK too. I'm trying to compare Bus speed readings. Idle/Load would be great. Will take what I can get. 

Thanks

EDIT: Motherboard model would be helpful too. :thumb:


----------



## ZeNch

Hequaqua said:


> Hey all...wondering if some can do me a favor?
> 
> I'm in need of CPU-Z screen shots showing just the CPU tab. Would prefer 2600/2600x, but 1600/1600x would probably be OK too. I'm trying to compare Bus speed readings. Idle/Load would be great. Will take what I can get.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT: Motherboard model would be helpful too. :thumb:


In asus exist a setting "Spread Spectrum" in ON, this reduce your BLCK (FSB) ... this setting is hidden but you can unlock it with Bios MOD.

I had 99.6 to 99.8 mhz aprox without mod this setting and 99.9 to 101.4 with bios mod.
If i enable SVM (VM option in BIOS) i had less BLCK (with or without bios mod)... but other people not report this... i only count me and other person with this issue. (My r5 1600 had segfault bug)


----------



## Hequaqua

ZeNch said:


> In asus exist a setting "Spread Spectrum" in ON, this reduce your BLCK (FSB) ... this setting is hidden but you can unlock it with Bios MOD.
> 
> I had 99.6 to 99.8 mhz aprox without mod this setting and 99.9 to 101.4 with bios mod.
> If i enable SVM (VM option in BIOS) i had less BLCK (with or without bios mod)... but other people not report this... i only count me and other person with this issue. (My r5 1600 had segfault bug)


Where would this bios mod be?

Thanks


----------



## ZeNch

Hequaqua said:


> Where would this bios mod be?
> 
> Thanks


for ASUS Prime Pro x370:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1633955-bios-mod-asus-prime-x370-pro-4008x.html
bottom on the post you can find link to other boards.


----------



## JennyBeans

@Johan45 @hurricane28 what about this ram ? 

https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232727


----------



## SavantStrike

JennyBeans said:


> @Johan45 @hurricane28 what about this ram ?
> 
> https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232727


That should be b die. That kit is a winner.

As for the noctua, I'd prefer it over anything short of a full custom loop. Darn good cooler.


----------



## JennyBeans

SavantStrike said:


> That should be b die. That kit is a winner.
> 
> As for the noctua, I'd prefer it over anything short of a full custom loop. Darn good cooler.



Cannot wait till the rebuild is complete


----------



## Wabbit16

JennyBeans said:


> Cannot wait till the rebuild is complete


Looking forward to it!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane28

JennyBeans said:


> @Johan45 @hurricane28 what about this ram ?
> 
> https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232727


Looks very nice kit but they aren't Samsung B-die i am afraid. Look here: https://community.amd.com/thread/217871

I think not everything is on that list but your's is not on the B-die list. 

Get something like 3200 HMz CL14 which you can clock up to 3466 MHz if you are lucky. My 3200 Cl 14 kit clocks up to 3600 MHz.


----------



## JennyBeans

hurricane28 said:


> Looks very nice kit but they aren't Samsung B-die i am afraid. Look here: https://community.amd.com/thread/217871
> 
> I think not everything is on that list but your's is not on the B-die list.
> 
> Get something like 3200 HMz CL14 which you can clock up to 3466 MHz if you are lucky. My 3200 Cl 14 kit clocks up to 3600 MHz.





https://www.amazon.ca/G-SKILL-F4-32...pID=4199ul5-SHL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


these?


----------



## hurricane28

JennyBeans said:


> https://www.amazon.ca/G-SKILL-F4-32...pID=4199ul5-SHL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
> 
> 
> these?


No dear, this one: https://www.amazon.ca/G-SKILL-Tride...1527411756&sr=1-2&keywords=F4-3200C14D-16GTZR

Its ridiculously expensive so i guess you go look somewhere else. Its like 50 dollar more from where i am from.. Ridiculous pricing.


----------



## hurricane28

Here is a list of B-die RAM. 

I would go with the Black Flare X ones if RGB isn't a big deal:https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produ...00000279 600561668 600546709&Manufactory=8476


----------



## JennyBeans

yeah cause my budget is only 300 a month .. thats before taxes I can take the tax hit but any more than 300 before taxes I'm screwed


----------



## hurricane28

I hear ya. 

Let us know if you need any more help.


----------



## Johan45

JennyBeans said:


> @Johan45 @hurricane28 what about this ram ?
> 
> https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232727





hurricane28 said:


> Looks very nice kit but they aren't Samsung B-die i am afraid. Look here: https://community.amd.com/thread/217871
> 
> I think not everything is on that list but your's is not on the B-die list.
> 
> Get something like 3200 HMz CL14 which you can clock up to 3466 MHz if you are lucky. My 3200 Cl 14 kit clocks up to 3600 MHz.


Yes, that is Samsung "B" die I have a set here that AMD included with the Ryzen+ review kit. Works like a charm. Here it is at 3666 but no stability testing, I did have it running at XMP completely stable. It's just a bit more relaxed than the Flare 3200 CL14.

Keeps telling me upload failed but I did the whole review here http://www.overclockers.com/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-and-ryzen-5-2600x-cpu-review/ with the SniperX until near the end when I was really pushing things I used the FlareX just because I was familiar with it.


----------



## Nauticle

Hey folks! I'm building a Ryzen R5 2600x system and am just wanting to make sure I got everything I need or if anything needs to be changed. The parts I'm looking at are.

Ryzen R5 2600x w/ NH-D14
Gigabyte Gaming 7 Wifi 
G.Skill TridentZ RGB (model F4-3200C14D-16GTZRX)
XFX R9 290x (being RMA'd this week possibly)
EVGA G2 650W 
Samsung Evo 970 NVME m.2 ssd for boot
bunch of ssds/hdds
Fractal Design R6 

My two big questions are, is this a solid build and what should my cooling look like to make sure I have enough airflow and positive pressure. 

Thanks and hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend (in the US at least).


----------



## Wabbit16

Nauticle said:


> Hey folks! I'm building a Ryzen R5 2600x system and am just wanting to make sure I got everything I need or if anything needs to be changed. The parts I'm looking at are.
> 
> Ryzen R5 2600x w/ NH-D14
> Gigabyte Gaming 7 Wifi
> G.Skill TridentZ RGB (model F4-3200C14D-16GTZRX)
> XFX R9 290x (being RMA'd this week possibly)
> EVGA G2 650W
> Samsung Evo 970 NVME m.2 ssd for boot
> bunch of ssds/hdds
> Fractal Design R6
> 
> My two big questions are, is this a solid build and what should my cooling look like to make sure I have enough airflow and positive pressure.
> 
> Thanks and hope everyone is enjoying the long weekend (in the US at least).


The build seems really decent. Congrats! Just double check whether that cooler will squeeze into the Fractal R6. I am not too familiar with either brands as we do not get them here without importing them.

The rest of your build seems solid. Will you be selling the RMA'ed 290x upon its return or will you keep it until GPU prices drop a little?

Also check whether the motherboard is Ryzen 2 certified, otherwise ask a friend with a gen1 Ryzen to help you flash the BIOS or ask the retailer to do it for you. The RAM is Samsung b-die so a good overclocker and you should be able to reach 3200MHz at the very least with your setup.

WRT airflow, the 290x can get quite hot IIRC so you would want plenty of airflow coming in through the front. It seems like the case can accommodate 140mm fans up front? If so, two decent high CFM fans up front for intake and one for exhaust at the back and you should be good to go:thumb:


----------



## JennyBeans

Wabbit16 said:


> The build seems really decent. Congrats! Just double check whether that cooler will squeeze into the Fractal R6. I am not too familiar with either brands as we do not get them here without importing them.
> 
> The rest of your build seems solid. Will you be selling the RMA'ed 290x upon its return or will you keep it until GPU prices drop a little?
> 
> Also check whether the motherboard is Ryzen 2 certified, otherwise ask a friend with a gen1 Ryzen to help you flash the BIOS or ask the retailer to do it for you. The RAM is Samsung b-die so a good overclocker and you should be able to reach 3200MHz at the very least with your setup.
> 
> WRT airflow, the 290x can get quite hot IIRC so you would want plenty of airflow coming in through the front. It seems like the case can accommodate 140mm fans up front? If so, two decent high CFM fans up front for intake and one for exhaust at the back and you should be good to go:thumb:



The R6 will accommodate that I was going to get that cooler with that case but the person giving me the cooler changed their might so I will be going to a h150i instead 



https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232407 these are b-die from what I'm told so I'm going with these also you could consider them for ram


----------



## Johan45

JennyBeans said:


> The R6 will accommodate that I was going to get that cooler with that case but the person giving me the cooler changed their might so I will be going to a h150i instead
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232407 these are b-die from what I'm told so I'm going with these also you could consider them for ram


Thos are decent RAM and they're Samsung, it really doesn't matter which ones you get (SniperX 3400) as long as they have the Samsung "B" under the hood.


----------



## Nauticle

Wabbit16 said:


> The build seems really decent. Congrats! Just double check whether that cooler will squeeze into the Fractal R6. I am not too familiar with either brands as we do not get them here without importing them.
> 
> The rest of your build seems solid. Will you be selling the RMA'ed 290x upon its return or will you keep it until GPU prices drop a little?
> 
> Also check whether the motherboard is Ryzen 2 certified, otherwise ask a friend with a gen1 Ryzen to help you flash the BIOS or ask the retailer to do it for you. The RAM is Samsung b-die so a good overclocker and you should be able to reach 3200MHz at the very least with your setup.
> 
> WRT airflow, the 290x can get quite hot IIRC so you would want plenty of airflow coming in through the front. It seems like the case can accommodate 140mm fans up front? If so, two decent high CFM fans up front for intake and one for exhaust at the back and you should be good to go:thumb:


I haven't ordered the parts yet but will be tonight. I'll be keeping the R9 290x until something comes out that I really want to upgrade. 

For airflow I believe I have a few high quality 120mm/140mm fans somewhere so should I put 2 x120mm/140mm in the front and put a 140mm in the back and bottom? Obviously would make sure the fan curve was 20 to 25 cfm higher intake.


----------



## JennyBeans

Well I now have the cpu in my hands ... next up the board xD


----------



## nithindv

Hey guys, So I just bought a Ryzen 1600 pretty cheap, and I was stoked to see that this was able to 4Ghz at like 1.3V! I had a 1600 earlier and it could only do 3.7GHZ at 1.35V, I was pretty sure that I had got a real dud there. But this one really seems amazing, but i'm not sure, ignore this post if I am.

https://valid.x86.fr/7p3f9l

Tried a 4.1GHZ OC at 1.4125V and works fine, however the temps on my sub-par cooler reach 85C ish on Cinebench. I'm still having a lot of vDroop though even with Mode1 LLC, voltage is dropping as low as 1.362V while running Cinebench, maybe a OS re-install should help?

https://valid.x86.fr/mvbbfa

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/8437830

UPDATE2: Trying to lower the voltage and it just seems to be going on and on! Can this somehow be the second gen silicon, as stupid as it might sound? I have a 2600 and even that doesn't run 4ghz at 1.28V! This is a Week 50 production btw. 

https://imgur.com/a/tu6JnwB

Running on a basic air cooler, cooler master hyper 410

The LLC on my MSI board doesn't seem to be working right for some reason, the voltage is dropping to like 1.269 on load which is weird because I was able to run my 2600 at 1.325V which never used to drop on load, so needs some investigation there. Also, could someone please advise if I should be looking at VID or VDD? My VDD seems stable but VID's are dropping at load


----------



## MishelLngelo

nithindv said:


> Hey guys, So I just bought a Ryzen 1600 pretty cheap, and I was stoked to see that this was able to 4Ghz at like 1.3V! I had a 1600 earlier and it could only do 3.7GHZ at 1.35V, I was pretty sure that I had got a real dud there. But this one really seems amazing, but i'm not sure, ignore this post if I am.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/7p3f9l
> 
> Tried a 4.1GHZ OC at 1.4125V and works fine, however the temps on my sub-par cooler reach 85C ish on Cinebench. I'm still having a lot of vDroop though even with Mode1 LLC, voltage is dropping as low as 1.362V while running Cinebench, maybe a OS re-install should help?
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/mvbbfa
> 
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/8437830
> 
> UPDATE2: Trying to lower the voltage and it just seems to be going on and on! Can this somehow be the second gen silicon, as stupid as it might sound? I have a 2600 and even that doesn't run 4ghz at 1.28V! This is a Week 50 production btw.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/tu6JnwB
> 
> Running on a basic air cooler, cooler master hyper 410
> 
> The LLC on my MSI board doesn't seem to be working right for some reason, the voltage is dropping to like 1.269 on load which is weird because I was able to run my 2600 at 1.325V which never used to drop on load, so needs some investigation there. Also, could someone please advise if I should be looking at VID or VDD? My VDD seems stable but VID's are dropping at load


Silicone lottery = win !!!


----------



## nithindv

MishelLngelo said:


> Silicone lottery = win !!!


Hey, any idea if I should be looking at VID or VDD? My VDD seems stable but VID's are dropping at load


----------



## hurricane28

Soo ,how you doing fellas? 

Was running some tests and decided to see how stable my system is and this is my latest stable setting so far:
Now of course IBT AVX doesn't mean that you are fully 100% stable, but might be a very good indication. 

Its also very very hot in here, 29 c.. so don't mind the high CPU temp. I think i can do better with lower temps but i think this is amazing already.

Let me know what ya'll think.

Damnit.. It failed to load the image.. I really hate this forum man.. It was much much better when it was on the previous host.. 

Anyway, will try again later, ugh..


----------



## hurricane28

nithindv said:


> Hey guys, So I just bought a Ryzen 1600 pretty cheap, and I was stoked to see that this was able to 4Ghz at like 1.3V! I had a 1600 earlier and it could only do 3.7GHZ at 1.35V, I was pretty sure that I had got a real dud there. But this one really seems amazing, but i'm not sure, ignore this post if I am.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/7p3f9l
> 
> Tried a 4.1GHZ OC at 1.4125V and works fine, however the temps on my sub-par cooler reach 85C ish on Cinebench. I'm still having a lot of vDroop though even with Mode1 LLC, voltage is dropping as low as 1.362V while running Cinebench, maybe a OS re-install should help?
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/mvbbfa
> 
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/8437830
> 
> UPDATE2: Trying to lower the voltage and it just seems to be going on and on! Can this somehow be the second gen silicon, as stupid as it might sound? I have a 2600 and even that doesn't run 4ghz at 1.28V! This is a Week 50 production btw.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/tu6JnwB
> 
> Running on a basic air cooler, cooler master hyper 410
> 
> The LLC on my MSI board doesn't seem to be working right for some reason, the voltage is dropping to like 1.269 on load which is weird because I was able to run my 2600 at 1.325V which never used to drop on load, so needs some investigation there. Also, could someone please advise if I should be looking at VID or VDD? My VDD seems stable but VID's are dropping at load


Yeah, can you show us some IBT AVX screens with the same settings? Or Prime95?


----------



## nithindv

hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, can you show us some IBT AVX screens with the same settings? Or Prime95?


Hey, glad that you brought this up, I've been running some Prime95 stress tests today and I let it run for about 30 minutes, 4Ghz 1.3375V LLC Mode 3. The stress test would not pass at 1.28V etc, only runs cinebench gaming at lower voltages. But anyhow I'm still pretty happy running 4ghz at 1.3375V, however the problem is the temperatures are crazy, with it reaching 90C after ~30 minutes or so, which is just sad! 
Non AVX tests, like AIDA CPU stress test [without FPU & cache] it runs cool at 65C but AVX workloads my cooler seems to struggle badly!


----------



## hurricane28

nithindv said:


> Hey, glad that you brought this up, I've been running some Prime95 stress tests today and I let it run for about 30 minutes, 4Ghz 1.3375V LLC Mode 3. The stress test would not pass at 1.28V etc, only runs cinebench gaming at lower voltages. But anyhow I'm still pretty happy running 4ghz at 1.3375V, however the problem is the temperatures are crazy, with it reaching 90C after ~30 minutes or so, which is just sad!
> Non AVX tests, like AIDA CPU stress test [without FPU & cache] it runs cool at 65C but AVX workloads my cooler seems to struggle badly!


Yeah, show us some screens like i asked man.. I am sorry but can't take your word for it.


----------



## nithindv

hurricane28 said:


> Yeah, show us some screens like i asked man.. I am sorry but can't take your word for it.


Ah, thought you were only interested in numbers. Apologies, here's a screenshot after running the Intel Burn Test, I also ran Prime95 for like 30 minutes but the screenshot I captured didn't have the clockspeed displayed on hwinfo lol. I'll probably re-run tomorrow and attach.


----------



## hurricane28

nithindv said:


> Ah, thought you were only interested in numbers. Apologies, here's a screenshot after running the Intel Burn Test, I also ran Prime95 for like 30 minutes but the screenshot I captured didn't have the clockspeed displayed on hwinfo lol. I'll probably re-run tomorrow and attach.


Thank you. Yes i am interested in numbers because there are so many people with ridiculous claims that its not funny anymore, nothing personal. 

Although you are running Standard IBT AVX, its quite impressive. 

Try very high and report back, i really doubt it will be stable during 10 runs as its more intensive.


----------



## nithindv

hurricane28 said:


> Thank you. Yes i am interested in numbers because there are so many people with ridiculous claims that its not funny anymore, nothing personal.
> 
> Although you are running Standard IBT AVX, its quite impressive.
> 
> Try very high and report back, i really doubt it will be stable during 10 runs as its more intensive.


None taken, I understand. Yes, so it works fine at 1.35V but the temperatures are really bad with it touching 90C. I have no prior experience with IBT or 1600 OC's, so how good is this cheap really? What's the normal voltage required to reach a 4Ghz clock with IBT stable on these chips?

Also, a bigger question, I believe these are unrealistic workloads, I never even touch like 70C usually; this chip for instance runs 4ghz at 1.28V and requires like 1.35V to reach Very High Stable on IBT, so what voltage do you suggest I run this on for 24x7 usage?


----------



## hurricane28

nithindv said:


> None taken, I understand. Yes, so it works fine at 1.35V but the temperatures are really bad with it touching 90C. I have no prior experience with IBT or 1600 OC's, so how good is this cheap really? What's the normal voltage required to reach a 4Ghz clock with IBT stable on these chips?
> 
> Also, a bigger question, I believe these are unrealistic workloads, I never even touch like 70C usually; this chip for instance runs 4ghz at 1.28V and requires like 1.35V to reach Very High Stable on IBT, so what voltage do you suggest I run this on for 24x7 usage?


That's what i thought, you are using the wrong IBT man, you need IBT AVX, this one isn't stressful enough. 

Download this one and run again:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...-IntelBurnTest-The-new-stress-testing-program


----------



## nithindv

hurricane28 said:


> That's what i thought, you are using the wrong IBT man, you need IBT AVX, this one isn't stressful enough.
> 
> Download this one and run again:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...-IntelBurnTest-The-new-stress-testing-program


I'm using the exact same one, what do you mean? I downloaded from that thread, last page, and it's the same program, same results 

EDIT: So yes, I did find the IBT AVX version after some digging, it looks exactly the same but I found that the runs were completing much faster!


----------



## Solohuman

Quick question b4 I join this club. How high stable OC can 1 go with 2600 without fiddling with Vcore? 
Still undecided about 2600 or 2600X.

Cheers.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Every true OC also means fiddling with voltages, leave it on auto and your bound to get voltages too or just unnecessarily high. For "fire and forget" you are better off with 2600X.


----------



## rdr09

nithindv said:


> None taken, I understand. Yes, so it works fine at 1.35V but the temperatures are really bad with it touching 90C. I have no prior experience with IBT or 1600 OC's, so how good is this cheap really? What's the normal voltage required to reach a 4Ghz clock with IBT stable on these chips?
> 
> Also, a bigger question, I believe these are unrealistic workloads, I never even touch like 70C usually; this chip for instance runs 4ghz at 1.28V and requires like 1.35V to reach Very High Stable on IBT, so what voltage do you suggest I run this on for 24x7 usage?



So, what temp do you get for CPU (tctl/tdie) using realistic workload? If similar, then you may have to improve on case airflow or lower your ambient. I suggest keeping the temp below 80. You have a nice chip. Max cpu vcore according to AMD is 1.42v. So, you are good if temps allow. Obviously it does. Use Prime for stability testing if you use your pc other than gaming.


----------



## hurricane28

nithindv said:


> I'm using the exact same one, what do you mean? I downloaded from that thread, last page, and it's the same program, same results
> 
> EDIT: So yes, I did find the IBT AVX version after some digging, it looks exactly the same but I found that the runs were completing much faster!


Nice, it seems that you have a very good CPU man. Gflops are little low tho so not sure why. What speed RAM are you running? 

Temp is a bit high too man, what cooler do you use or is it ver hot where you life?


----------



## nithindv

rdr09 said:


> So, what temp do you get for CPU (tctl/tdie) using realistic workload? If similar, then you may have to improve on case airflow or lower your ambient. I suggest keeping the temp below 80. You have a nice chip. Max cpu vcore according to AMD is 1.42v. So, you are good if temps allow. Obviously it does. Use Prime for stability testing if you use your pc other than gaming.


For regular workloads like hour long BF3 64P or any other games / regular usage the temperatures usually tops out at like 65-68C, so I guess I shouldn't lower the voltage anymore? The average temperatures for my daily usage is usually around 45-55C



hurricane28 said:


> Nice, it seems that you have a very good CPU man. Gflops are little low tho so not sure why. What speed RAM are you running?
> 
> Temp is a bit high too man, what cooler do you use or is it ver hot where you life?


I'm running 2xG.Skill Ripjaws V 2400 CL15 overclocked to 2933 14-16-16-16-36-52, I am debating if I should spring for a B-Die 3200 CL14 kit, but still not sure if it's really worth it. It is pretty hot here, yeah, 28-29C ambient usually and I use a pretty basic Cooler Master Hyper 410R 92mm air cooler.


----------



## rdr09

nithindv said:


> For regular workloads like hour long BF3 64P or any other games / regular usage the temperatures usually tops out at like 65-68C, so I guess I shouldn't lower the voltage anymore? The average temperatures for my daily usage is usually around 45-55C
> 
> 
> I'm running 2xG.Skill Ripjaws V 2400 CL15 overclocked to 2933 14-16-16-16-36-52, I am debating if I should spring for a B-Die 3200 CL14 kit, but still not sure if it's really worth it. It is pretty hot here, yeah, 28-29C ambient usually and I use a pretty basic Cooler Master Hyper 410R 92mm air cooler.


Your system is lovely. The vcore is acceptable. Not really needed to change anything unless want to go higher than 4GHz. As for the ram, i think hurricane or others will agree that it is not worth it to go buy faster ones as 2933 speed is perfectly fine. Maybe if you upgrade to the 2000 series chips.


----------



## nithindv

rdr09 said:


> Your system is lovely. The vcore is acceptable. Not really needed to change anything unless want to go higher than 4GHz. As for the ram, i think hurricane or others will agree that it is not worth it to go buy faster ones as 2933 speed is perfectly fine. Maybe if you upgrade to the 2000 series chips.


Getting to 4.1Ghz stable will probably require like 1.45V at least, and at that point I'm pretty sure my cooler is not going to be able to keep up, at least in stress tests. I could try 4050 or so but is it really worth it? Probably not, especially considering my usage isn't very intensive, maybe for benchmarks at most but definitely not for 24x7. 

Ah ok, that's the only question I have really, whether to upgrade to 3200, however if it doesn't yield much performance I'd much rather keep my current sticks and probably upgrade when the prices have come down a bit.


----------



## rdr09

nithindv said:


> Getting to 4.1Ghz stable will probably require like 1.45V at least, and at that point I'm pretty sure my cooler is not going to be able to keep up, at least in stress tests. I could try 4050 or so but is it really worth it? Probably not, especially considering my usage isn't very intensive, maybe for benchmarks at most but definitely not for 24x7.
> 
> Ah ok, that's the only question I have really, whether to upgrade to 3200, however if it doesn't yield much performance I'd much rather keep my current sticks and probably upgrade when the prices have come down a bit.


I tested 2333 vs 3200 using Cine 15 and the gain was 20 pts. 1327 vs 1344 with Bias to Cine 15 set in BIOS (Asus mobo). CPU oc'ed to 3.85GHz. Now, if you are shooting for faster rams then 3400 and above might be worth when prices drop.


----------



## hurricane28

nithindv said:


> For regular workloads like hour long BF3 64P or any other games / regular usage the temperatures usually tops out at like 65-68C, so I guess I shouldn't lower the voltage anymore? The average temperatures for my daily usage is usually around 45-55C
> 
> 
> I'm running 2xG.Skill Ripjaws V 2400 CL15 overclocked to 2933 14-16-16-16-36-52, I am debating if I should spring for a B-Die 3200 CL14 kit, but still not sure if it's really worth it. It is pretty hot here, yeah, 28-29C ambient usually and I use a pretty basic Cooler Master Hyper 410R 92mm air cooler.



I would get a better cooler if i were you man, around 90 c is waay to hot. I don't even want to run my CPU at 70 c let alone 90 lol. 

It depends what you want really, 3200 MHz CL14 is good B-die RAM and probably you could clock it up to 3466 MHz like me but it depends on you man. Don't expect too much improvements in benchmarks but in gaming and pure snappieness in Windows you do see a nice bump in performance. 

I run my 2600x at 4.250 GHz with 3466 MHz RAM and if i clock my RAM lower it just doesn't feel right. The interconnect between the CCX's on the CPU talk to each other via RAM speed and is very noticeable, but its up to you if you want to spend good money on a good RAM kit.


----------



## nithindv

rdr09 said:


> I tested 2333 vs 3200 using Cine 15 and the gain was 20 pts. 1327 vs 1344 with Bias to Cine 15 set in BIOS (Asus mobo). CPU oc'ed to 3.85GHz. Now, if you are shooting for faster rams then 3400 and above might be worth when prices drop.


Yup, that's what I have in mind, probably grab a kit when the prices are a bit better.



hurricane28 said:


> I would get a better cooler if i were you man, around 90 c is waay to hot. I don't even want to run my CPU at 70 c let alone 90 lol.
> 
> It depends what you want really, 3200 MHz CL14 is good B-die RAM and probably you could clock it up to 3466 MHz like me but it depends on you man. Don't expect too much improvements in benchmarks but in gaming and pure snappieness in Windows you do see a nice bump in performance.
> 
> I run my 2600x at 4.250 GHz with 3466 MHz RAM and if i clock my RAM lower it just doesn't feel right. The interconnect between the CCX's on the CPU talk to each other via RAM speed and is very noticeable, but its up to you if you want to spend good money on a good RAM kit.


Yeah, but 90C only really happens in stress tests. Normal usage doesn't go over 70C, so I'll probably stay on this for a bit and then go for a Noctua D15 maybe? As for the RAM, I'm considering getting a good B-die kit once the price is right.


----------



## hurricane28

nithindv said:


> Yup, that's what I have in mind, probably grab a kit when the prices are a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but 90C only really happens in stress tests. Normal usage doesn't go over 70C, so I'll probably stay on this for a bit and then go for a Noctua D15 maybe? As for the RAM, I'm considering getting a good B-die kit once the price is right.


Alright man, seems like you know what you are doing.


----------



## Wabbit16

@JennyBeans is your build up and running? You done fondling that CPU yet?


----------



## JennyBeans

Wabbit16 said:


> @*JennyBeans* is your build up and running? You done fondling that CPU yet?


 nope  I have to wait till the 27th to get the board and then another month for the ram unfortunately so the box is merely sitting pretty on my desk


----------



## Wabbit16

JennyBeans said:


> nope  I have to wait till the 27th to get the board and then another month for the ram unfortunately so the box is merely sitting pretty on my desk


Well...at least it's a pretty box 

The wait must be agonizing. I got my motherboard a month before I could get my CPU (APU at the time) and RAM so you have my sympathies!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Solohuman

Gunna wait for B450 boards be released b4 dive into 2nd gen Ryzen goodness. Only need 1 dedicated gpu slot for my gaming needs.


----------



## JennyBeans

Wabbit16 said:


> Well...at least it's a pretty box
> 
> The wait must be agonizing. I got my motherboard a month before I could get my CPU (APU at the time) and RAM so you have my sympathies!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



Its madding .. 26 more days and counting lol


----------



## Elrick

Johan45 said:


> Thos are decent RAM and they're Samsung, it really doesn't matter which ones you get (SniperX 3400) as long as they have the Samsung "B" under the hood.


Just curious in knowing if these two sticks, are in fact Samsung-B's;

https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produ..._re=CMU32GX4M4B3400C16-_-20-233-894-_-Product

Just looking for some reliable 32GB memory setup for my 2600.


----------



## Elrick

Solohuman said:


> Gunna wait for B450 boards be released b4 dive into 2nd gen Ryzen goodness. Only need 1 dedicated gpu slot for my gaming needs.


YES I am also waiting for the new release of some B450 motherboards.

Also praying they put back HDMI 2.0 support for this new chipset because it has eluded all the X470's.


----------



## Johan45

Elrick said:


> Just curious in knowing if these two sticks, are in fact Samsung-B's;
> 
> https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produ..._re=CMU32GX4M4B3400C16-_-20-233-894-_-Product
> 
> Just looking for some reliable 32GB memory setup for my 2600.


I would say doubtful, most likely Hynix that doesn't mean they won't work but AFIK Corsair doesn't have the best track record with AM4. This is though https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232376


----------



## Elrick

Johan45 said:


> I would say doubtful, most likely Hynix that doesn't mean they won't work but AFIK Corsair doesn't have the best track record with AM4. This is though https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232376


Thank you for pointing that out for me, much appreciated.

Corsair sux, so I'll have to concentrate ONLY upon the G.Skill range to get some 'Samsung B' memory.


----------



## Elrick

Johan45 said:


> I would say doubtful, most likely Hynix that doesn't mean they won't work but AFIK Corsair doesn't have the best track record with AM4. This is though https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232376


Just need your input again regarding this product being sold at PCCG (my home town);

https://www.pccasegear.com/products/42618/team-t-force-dark-pro-3200mhz-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-black-red

Hoping it's a Samsung B kit but who knows for sure, hoping with your enormous experience in finding out which memory chips are being used.

Sorry in always harassing you to tell me which ram sticks to buy but i do not want to end up with inferior memory that Ryzen despises.


----------



## Wabbit16

Elrick said:


> Just need your input again regarding this product being sold at PCCG (my home town);
> 
> https://www.pccasegear.com/products/42618/team-t-force-dark-pro-3200mhz-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-black-red
> 
> Hoping it's a Samsung B kit but who knows for sure, hoping with your enormous experience in finding out which memory chips are being used.
> 
> Sorry in always harassing you to tell me which ram sticks to buy but i do not want to end up with inferior memory that Ryzen despises.


Not to steal Johan45's thunder, maybe help out others on here too,but you can check here for b-die modules:

https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/

The site lists the following Team T-force Dark Pro SKUs as having b-die:

TDPGD416G3200HC14ADC01
TDPRD416G3200HC14ADC01


----------



## Elrick

Wabbit16 said:


> Not to steal Johan45's thunder, maybe help out others on here too,but you can check here for b-die modules:
> 
> https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/
> 
> The site lists the following Team T-force Dark Pro SKUs as having b-die:
> 
> TDPGD416G3200HC14ADC01
> TDPRD416G3200HC14ADC01


What a brilliant site, has been bookmarked 'permanently'. Thank you.


----------



## Johan45

Elrick said:


> Just need your input again regarding this product being sold at PCCG (my home town);
> 
> https://www.pccasegear.com/products/42618/team-t-force-dark-pro-3200mhz-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-black-red
> 
> Hoping it's a Samsung B kit but who knows for sure, hoping with your enormous experience in finding out which memory chips are being used.
> 
> Sorry in always harassing you to tell me which ram sticks to buy but i do not want to end up with inferior memory that Ryzen despises.


On that site, I found these. Not a lot of selection there
https://www.pccasegear.com/products/38946/g-skill-flare-x-f4-3200c14d-16gfx-16gb-2x8gb-ryzen-ddr4


----------



## Jared2608

My new rig was complete on Thursday. I was really happy to see my motherboard pick up my RAM at the rated speed with no issues. So far it's been great! I'm going to use it for a few days as is, then try out some overclocking and see how it goes. It's such a huge difference from my old Core2Quad system already.


----------



## Johan45

Jared2608 said:


> My new rig was complete on Thursday. I was really happy to see my motherboard pick up my RAM at the rated speed with no issues. So far it's been great! I'm going to use it for a few days as is, then try out some overclocking and see how it goes. It's such a huge difference from my old Core2Quad system already.


That has to be like night and day compared.


----------



## JennyBeans

Jared2608 said:


> My new rig was complete on Thursday. I was really happy to see my motherboard pick up my RAM at the rated speed with no issues. So far it's been great! I'm going to use it for a few days as is, then try out some overclocking and see how it goes. It's such a huge difference from my old Core2Quad system already.



thats one hell of an upgrade


----------



## Elrick

Johan45 said:


> On that site, I found these. Not a lot of selection there
> https://www.pccasegear.com/products/38946/g-skill-flare-x-f4-3200c14d-16gfx-16gb-2x8gb-ryzen-ddr4


I already have it installed in another PC setup I was looking for another manufacturer here to determine if it'll work with my 2600X purchase.

Have a few Ryzen setups at my place, Intel is being slowly removed off the premise's, finally  .


----------



## Johan45

Elrick said:


> I already have it installed in another PC setup I was looking for another manufacturer here to determine if it'll work with my 2600X purchase.
> 
> Have a few Ryzen setups at my place, Intel is being slowly removed off the premise's, finally  .


I do know that the new Kingston HyperX Predator RGB works well on X470. I just tested a 4x8 GB kit XMP 2933 Cl15-17 and also worked at 3200 Cl16-18 all four DIMMS at stock voltage. Was almost too easy and it's Hynix MFR based
Also listed on that site https://www.pccasegear.com/products...redator-rgb-hx429c15pb3ak2-16-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4


----------



## Clockdripdoor

Please let me know if I am reading this right.

MSI's compatibility chart says that I could DDR4000 on my mobo even though the supported speed is 2400.

SIDE: singled sided PCB? 
Size: one 8GB stick?

I will be running a Ryzen 5 2600 and I would like to run 16GB (8GB x 2) of DDR3400.


EDIT: I tried to upload a .jpg picture and a .pdf file to show the compatible RAM but I received errors when trying to copy or upload.


----------



## MishelLngelo

SIDE could mean single or double sided, also corresponds with single or dual rank memory. To be "Double sided doesn't necessarily men that there are chips on both sides of RAM stick but also a Dual rank.
Yes, you can also use 4000MHz RAM bat that doesn't mean it would run at that frequency, that depends mostly on processor and it's IMC.


----------



## Jared2608

Johan45 said:


> That has to be like night and day compared.





JennyBeans said:


> thats one hell of an upgrade



Yeah it was pretty great watching Windows 10 install in just a few minutes. Now I just need to work on overclocking a little, I don't think I'll go too crazy, maybe just 4.0Ghz or so. Does anyone have idea what sort of voltage I should look at for around 4.0Ghz?


----------



## Johan45

Jared2608 said:


> Yeah it was pretty great watching Windows 10 install in just a few minutes. Now I just need to work on overclocking a little, I don't think I'll go too crazy, maybe just 4.0Ghz or so. Does anyone have idea what sort of voltage I should look at for around 4.0Ghz?


I would start with 1.35V for the core and adjust up or down from there. It's really quite CPU dependant


----------



## JennyBeans

Jared2608 said:


> Yeah it was pretty great watching Windows 10 install in just a few minutes. Now I just need to work on overclocking a little, I don't think I'll go too crazy, maybe just 4.0Ghz or so. Does anyone have idea what sort of voltage I should look at for around 4.0Ghz?



yeah I only plan on doing 4ghz no need to push it to its max


----------



## Johan45

JennyBeans said:


> yeah I only plan on doing 4ghz no need to push it to its max


You were getting a 2600X correct? If so it pretty much runs that speed all cores on auto with boost to 4.2 ish on fewer cores. My testing showed it ran between 3950 and 4050 under heavy load.


----------



## JennyBeans

Johan45 said:


> You were getting a 2600X correct? If so it pretty much runs that speed all cores on auto with boost to 4.2 ish on fewer cores. My testing showed it ran between 3950 and 4050 under heavy load.



Yup *huggles her ryzen box* , Only 19 more days till I get my mobo


----------



## Johan45

JennyBeans said:


> Yup *huggles her ryzen box* , Only 19 more days till I get my mobo


It'll be worth it, 2600X makes a nice system. I'm still using a 1600X as my gamer/HTPC no issues at all. Over the next few months, it'll be swapped out, probably board too (CHVI) and put up for adoption.


----------



## Hequaqua

The 2600x should boost to at least 4.150 all cores(provided it's cool and enough voltage, even on the x370 boards) under most stress tests....mine sits around that for CB15/OCCT/etc. Gaming it boosts to 4.250 all cores. 

4.2 with 1.375v should be pretty easy actually....throw in some fast DRAM, and you're good to go. 

I have found that leaving the core clock to Auto...and just setting the voltage gives me a pretty good performer across whatever I throw at it.

EDIT: This was on the MSI Krait X370 board....two hours of benchmarks. This was all stock settings except for the DRAM(A-XMP ws enable).


----------



## JennyBeans

Johan45 said:


> It'll be worth it, 2600X makes a nice system. I'm still using a 1600X as my gamer/HTPC no issues at all. Over the next few months, it'll be swapped out, probably board too (CHVI) and put up for adoption.



well be another 2 months before I get ram unfortunately but if you ever put the ram up for adoption let me know


----------



## Johan45

JennyBeans said:


> well be another 2 months before I get ram unfortunately but if you ever put the ram up for adoption let me know


I'll keep that in mind, I'm getting quite a collection


----------



## JennyBeans

Johan45 said:


> I'll keep that in mind, I'm getting quite a collection



XD epic ..collect more


----------



## Johan45

JennyBeans said:


> XD epic ..collect more


You have no idea!


----------



## JennyBeans

Johan45 said:


> You have no idea!


 well on the 27th if you have anything let me know even if its a 4 gig stick i'll buy it off you then i can run my ryzen instead of waiting for 2 months


----------



## Johan45

JennyBeans said:


> well on the 27th if you have anything let me know even if its a 4 gig stick i'll buy it off you then i can run my ryzen instead of waiting for 2 months


You got it Jenny, I think I have just the thing.


----------



## rdr09

Hequaqua said:


> The 2600x should boost to at least 4.150 all cores(provided it's cool and enough voltage, even on the x370 boards) under most stress tests....mine sits around that for CB15/OCCT/etc. Gaming it boosts to 4.250 all cores.
> 
> 4.2 with 1.375v should be pretty easy actually....throw in some fast DRAM, and you're good to go.
> 
> I have found that leaving the core clock to Auto...and just setting the voltage gives me a pretty good performer across whatever I throw at it.
> 
> EDIT: This was on the MSI Krait X370 board....two hours of benchmarks. This was all stock settings except for the DRAM(A-XMP ws enable).


Nice! May opt for the 2600X or 2600 over the 2700 from my 1600. I've seen a video where 2700X usage in games was only around 30% with a 1080 Ti. Not planning on streaming while playing anyway. IPC in these series should be identical at same clocks.


----------



## Hequaqua

Thanks!

Loving this chip really. I still have the 1600....think I will use it as a upgrade for my son's rig. Just have to get some DRAM. I'll probably get the same set, or maybe the 3400 set from GSkill. Just wish prices would come down a bit. 

Just so you know....I'm running core clock auto, voltage set at 1.369 in the bios, medium LLC, and 1.440v on the DRAM. I've been able to get it very stable at 3400mhz(extreme settings from the Ryzen calculator). 3600mhz will run, but I do get errors with HCI/Stressapptest. 

If you need 8 cores, then go for it, otherwise the 2600x seems like the best bang for the buck this round. :thumb:


----------



## Seahawkshunt

@Johan45 Are any of your RAM kits Samsung S-die? Or do you have any experience using S-die on Ryzen? I see your scores with high RAM and core clocks on HWbot and was curious if those timings and clocks (or anything close) are possible on S-die. I cannot find any information on Samsung S-die overclocking, any information would be great. Thanks in advance o7


----------



## Elrick

Had to buy another AMD Ryzen 5 2600X cpu but this time from Silicone Lottery.

Wanted to try out his specified chip for a 4.25Ghz clock.

Have the memory but now I have to choose an appropriate X470 Motherboard. As much as I hate them at this present time, the Asus Hero seems to be the best but I also like the MSI M7 model as well.


----------



## Johan45

Seahawkshunt said:


> @Johan45 Are any of your RAM kits Samsung S-die? Or do you have any experience using S-die on Ryzen? I see your scores with high RAM and core clocks on HWbot and was curious if those timings and clocks (or anything close) are possible on S-die. I cannot find any information on Samsung S-die overclocking, any information would be great. Thanks in advance o7


Personally, I don't but I'll see if I can dig up any info


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Johan45 said:


> Personally, I don't but I'll see if I can dig up any info


 Bummer, thanks for looking into it. I have a Team Group EXTREEM 3866 (Intel XMP2.0) 2x4 kit that is S-die and was hoping to parity some timings&clocks for benchmarks on HWbot. So far I can clock 3400 at 18-20-20(DOCP in BIOS/EUFI) but this offers no improvement over my Corsair 3000 2x8 Hynix kit overclocked with tight timings. I am going to try my R5 1600 today with the TG kit and see if I can get any different results.

I have been using RTC and Ryzen timing calculator for both kits with good results for the most part. I know I might be limited by my motherboard or CPU. Do you think this likely? or the fact I am using a S-die kit. I cannot upload an image for some reason sorry, here is the Thaiphoon info if that helps. :cheers:


Spoiler



Manufacturer 
Team Group 
Series 
Not determined 
Part Number 
TEAMGROUP-UD4-3866 
Serial Number 
020300C9h 
JEDEC DIMM Label 
4GB 1Rx8 PC4-2133P-UA0-10 
Architecture 
DDR4 SDRAM UDIMM 
Speed Grade 
DDR4-2133P downbin 
Capacity 
4 GB (8 components) 
Organization 
512M x64 (1 rank) 
Register Model 
N/A 
Manufacturing Date 
Week 01, 2018 
Manufacturing Location 
Taiwan 
Revision / Raw Card 
FF00h / A0 (8 layers) 
DRAM Components 
Manufacturer 
Samsung 
Part Number 
K4A4G085WS-BCPB 
Package 
Standard Monolithic 78-ball FBGA 
Die Density / Count 
4 Gb S-die / 1 die 
Composition 
512M x8 (32M x8 x 16 banks) 
Clock Frequency 
1067 MHz (0.938 ns) 
Minimum Timing Delays 
15-15-15-36-50 
Read Latencies Supported 
19T, 18T, 16T, 15T, 14T, 13T, 12T... 
Supply Voltage 
1.20 V 
XMP Certified 
1934 MHz / 18-20-20-39-59 / 1.35 V 
XMP Extreme 
Not programmed 
SPD Revision 
1.0 / January 2014 
XMP Revision 
2.0 / December 2013 
Frequency CAS RCD RP RAS RC FAW RRDS RRDL CCDL 
1067 MHz 19 15 15 36 50 23 4 6 6 
1067 MHz 18 15 15 36 50 23 4 6 6 
1067 MHz 16 15 15 36 50 23 4 6 6 
1067 MHz 15 15 15 36 50 23 4 6 6 
933 MHz 14 13 13 31 44 20 4 5 5 
933 MHz 13 13 13 31 44 20 4 5 5 
800 MHz 12 11 11 27 38 17 3 5 5 
800 MHz 11 11 11 27 38 17 3 5 5 
667 MHz 9 9 9 22 31 14 3 4 4 
Frequency CAS RCD RP RAS RC FAW RRDS RRDL 
1934 MHz 18 20 20 39 59 58 14 14


----------



## Johan45

Seahawkshunt said:


> Bummer, thanks for looking into it. I have a Team Group EXTREEM 3866 (Intel XMP2.0) 2x4 kit that is S-die and was hoping to parity some timings&clocks for benchmarks on HWbot. So far I can clock 3400 at 18-20-20(DOCP in BIOS/EUFI) but this offers no improvement over my Corsair 3000 2x8 Hynix kit overclocked with tight timings. I am going to try my R5 1600 today with the TG kit and see if I can get any different results.
> 
> I have been using RTC and Ryzen timing calculator for both kits with good results for the most part. I know I might be limited by my motherboard or CPU. Do you think this likely? or the fact I am using a S-die kit. I cannot upload an image for some reason sorry, here is the Thaiphoon info if that helps. :cheers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Manufacturer
> Team Group
> Series
> Not determined
> Part Number
> TEAMGROUP-UD4-3866
> Serial Number
> 020300C9h
> JEDEC DIMM Label
> 4GB 1Rx8 PC4-2133P-UA0-10
> Architecture
> DDR4 SDRAM UDIMM
> Speed Grade
> DDR4-2133P downbin
> Capacity
> 4 GB (8 components)
> Organization
> 512M x64 (1 rank)
> Register Model
> N/A
> Manufacturing Date
> Week 01, 2018
> Manufacturing Location
> Taiwan
> Revision / Raw Card
> FF00h / A0 (8 layers)
> DRAM Components
> Manufacturer
> Samsung
> Part Number
> K4A4G085WS-BCPB
> Package
> Standard Monolithic 78-ball FBGA
> Die Density / Count
> 4 Gb S-die / 1 die
> Composition
> 512M x8 (32M x8 x 16 banks)
> Clock Frequency
> 1067 MHz (0.938 ns)
> Minimum Timing Delays
> 15-15-15-36-50
> Read Latencies Supported
> 19T, 18T, 16T, 15T, 14T, 13T, 12T...
> Supply Voltage
> 1.20 V
> XMP Certified
> 1934 MHz / 18-20-20-39-59 / 1.35 V
> XMP Extreme
> Not programmed
> SPD Revision
> 1.0 / January 2014
> XMP Revision
> 2.0 / December 2013
> Frequency CAS RCD RP RAS RC FAW RRDS RRDL CCDL
> 1067 MHz 19 15 15 36 50 23 4 6 6
> 1067 MHz 18 15 15 36 50 23 4 6 6
> 1067 MHz 16 15 15 36 50 23 4 6 6
> 1067 MHz 15 15 15 36 50 23 4 6 6
> 933 MHz 14 13 13 31 44 20 4 5 5
> 933 MHz 13 13 13 31 44 20 4 5 5
> 800 MHz 12 11 11 27 38 17 3 5 5
> 800 MHz 11 11 11 27 38 17 3 5 5
> 667 MHz 9 9 9 22 31 14 3 4 4
> Frequency CAS RCD RP RAS RC FAW RRDS RRDL
> 1934 MHz 18 20 20 39 59 58 14 14


It's not likely to be the fault of the board. Doesn't really matter what system if you're looking for RAM performance then it's Samsung B all the way. Don't get me wrong most IC can give good performance but if it's higher speed lower CL then it's Samsung B. Unless you're benching and trying to get every ounce out of that you can memory isn't the be all end all. I know on AMD the added IF speed helps but what is it a few FPS or points in a benchmark?


----------



## Seahawkshunt

Johan45 said:


> It's not likely to be the fault of the board. Doesn't really matter what system if you're looking for RAM performance then it's Samsung B all the way. Don't get me wrong most IC can give good performance but if it's higher speed lower CL then it's Samsung B. Unless you're benching and trying to get every ounce out of that you can memory isn't the be all end all. I know on AMD the added IF speed helps but what is it a few FPS or points in a benchmark?


 Yes, just for a couple more points in various benchmarks on HWbot. I am very happy with the stock CPU settings and DOCP settings for my Corsair RAM for daily use. It is just that my R5 2600x can clock higher by 200mhz-400mhz (depending on the benchmark) than my R5 1600 but scores do not reflect that in most benches with the same RAM kit,timings and clocks. I was hoping some better RAM would help in some benchmarks.

So I got this RAM kit in hopes of achieving tighter timings and higher clocks (something like 3400 14-14-14-28 or tighter), knowing it was not Samsung B-die but I thought I would try it. For me it seems any tweak in RAM timings effect scores in most benchmarks on HWbot both good and bad tweaks. Sounds like Samsung B-die is the be-all for Ryzen and I will tinker with this set until I get a B-die kit. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Solohuman

So what stable OC is possible with 2600X & X470 boards with just air cooling? stable as in for daily gaming? 
Imo, it will be the same predictable maturity curve of bios just like previous platforms like AM3+ etc. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wabbit16

@JennyBeans



Spoiler



https://www.timeanddate.com/countdo...s+has+her+PC+up+and+running&ud=1&font=cursive



I couldn't find Vernon on the dropdown list so I had to use Kelowna instead


----------



## JennyBeans

Wabbit16 said:


> @*JennyBeans*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/countdo...s+has+her+PC+up+and+running&ud=1&font=cursive
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find Vernon on the dropdown list so I had to use Kelowna instead



haha less than that now .. 10 days xD sooo close


----------



## Wabbit16

JennyBeans said:


> haha less than that now .. 10 days xD sooo close


Sounds like you managed to pull a few strings...exciting times! Pretty part of the world that you stay in, btw. I've been to British Columbia once when I was little. We visited Vancouver and Seattle, went up Grouse Mountain and got shaken about on the Capilano suspension bridge. Was pretty cool but I do wish that I were a bit older at the time so that I could fully appreciate it


----------



## JennyBeans

Wabbit16 said:


> Sounds like you managed to pull a few strings...exciting times! Pretty part of the world that you stay in, btw. I've been to British Columbia once when I was little. We visited Vancouver and Seattle, went up Grouse Mountain and got shaken about on the Capilano suspension bridge. Was pretty cool but I do wish that I were a bit older at the time so that I could fully appreciate it



yup Johan45 is lending me a loaner ramstick till I get my own set, But I have to return it when I'm done but least I'll be running ryzen ^_^ 



MAJOR question would the am3 bracket on my H80 .. not the h80 but the older h80 work on an am4 ? my noctura won't come in for another couple weeks after ..


----------



## Johan45

JennyBeans said:


> yup Johan45 is lending me a loaner ramstick till I get my own set, But I have to return it when I'm done but least I'll be running ryzen ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> MAJOR question would the am3 bracket on my H80 .. not the h80 but the older h80 work on an am4 ? my noctura won't come in for another couple weeks after ..


Only if you're good with a drill, the replacement is cheap though. https://www.corsair.com/ca/en/Categ...et-Kit-for-Hydro-Series™-Coolers/p/CW-8960046


----------



## JennyBeans

Johan45 said:


> Only if you're good with a drill, the replacement is cheap though. https://www.corsair.com/ca/en/Categ...et-Kit-for-Hydro-Series™-Coolers/p/CW-8960046



yeah see thats one of the round ones the one i got is one of these


----------



## Johan45

That might work, the new mount is just a bit tighter across the CPU so those brackets are very close to the AM3 position


----------



## JennyBeans

Johan45 said:


> That might work, the new mount is just a bit tighter across the CPU so those brackets are very close to the AM3 position



yeah its only temp till my noctua comes in the mail I know it won't arrive my the 27th, yay for canada post and sucking... lol, I want to keep my wraith cooler as a backup only


----------



## MishelLngelo

JennyBeans said:


> yeah see thats one of the round ones the one i got is one of these


that will work. Distance between hooks and their height is same since AM2 socket. I used for short time a factory cooler from my FX 8350 on my 1600x AM4.


----------



## JennyBeans

MishelLngelo said:


> that will work. Distance between hooks and their height is same since AM2 socket. I used for short time a factory cooler from my FX 8350 on my 1600x AM4.


Then I'm in luck <3 so cannot wait, 9 more days >.<


----------



## Johan45

JennyBeans said:


> yeah its only temp till my noctua comes in the mail I know it won't arrive my the 27th, yay for canada post and sucking... lol, I want to keep my wraith cooler as a backup only


The Wraith cooler does a fine job IMO. You can run auto easy and even OC on that cooler. I've tested them. So if all else fails it won't hold you back


----------



## JennyBeans

Johan45 said:


> The Wraith cooler does a fine job IMO. You can run auto easy and even OC on that cooler. I've tested them. So if all else fails it won't hold you back



yeah but its nice to have that peace of mind that there's a backup in case anything goes wrong


----------



## oskullop

old h80 has am3 bracket aka the hooks method works on x 370 msi and r 2600 tryed myself but switched to coolermaster aio,cause h80 has been running on my older 2500 k for almost 6 years and i was afraid that it does not leak or something 

Poslano sa mog Redmi 3S koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Solohuman

MishelLngelo said:


> that will work. Distance between hooks and their height is same since AM2 socket. I used for short time a factory cooler from my FX 8350 on my 1600x AM4.


Thanks, you give hope to those migrating from AM3+ to AM4 & still have high end air cooling solutions from that era. My Cryorig R1 ultimate has AM4 bracket you can get from Cryorig but only if you can show original purchase docket. Normally I keep those, but this one I've lost somewhere...


----------



## JennyBeans

Solohuman said:


> Thanks, you give hope to those migrating from AM3+ to AM4 & still have high end air cooling solutions from that era. My Cryorig R1 ultimate has AM4 bracket you can get from Cryorig but only if you can show original purchase docket. Normally I keep those, but this one I've lost somewhere...



I'll only be running my h80 for a couple weeks till i get my noctua


----------



## Wabbit16

JennyBeans said:


> I'll only be running my h80 for a couple weeks till i get my noctua


Two more days to go, by my calculations! :thumb:


----------



## JennyBeans

Wabbit16 said:


> Two more days to go, by my calculations! :thumb:



Yup .. first thing when I get paid i'm getting my board wed ... so close!!!!!


----------



## Jared2608

I decided to mess around with the clocks on my 2600. I set it 3975Mhz in the BIOS and put the VCore to 1.3625v. So far it has passed 20 runs of IBT at standard and 10 runs at very high, with temps maxing at 70C although it spent most of it's time between 65 and 68C. Before I do more stability testing, are these voltages and temps safe for 24/7 use? I'm thinking they should be fine since I've seen the VCore go higher even at stock speeds, but I just wanted to confirm before I do more testing.


----------



## Johan45

Jared2608 said:


> I decided to mess around with the clocks on my 2600. I set it 3975Mhz in the BIOS and put the VCore to 1.3625v. So far it has passed 20 runs of IBT at standard and 10 runs at very high, with temps maxing at 70C although it spent most of it's time between 65 and 68C. Before I do more stability testing, are these voltages and temps safe for 24/7 use? I'm thinking they should be fine since I've seen the VCore go higher even at stock speeds, but I just wanted to confirm before I do more testing.


Yeah, you'll be fine


----------



## Jared2608

Johan45 said:


> Yeah, you'll be fine


Thanks, then I'll do some more stability testing tonight and see how it goes. I'll be happy to have it at 3.975Ghz, it's given a nice boost in Cinebench and it seems to be doing well with my CPU cooler.


----------



## Johan45

THis thing won't show me the next page


----------



## Wabbit16

Jared2608 said:


> Thanks, then I'll do some more stability testing tonight and see how it goes. I'll be happy to have it at 3.975Ghz, it's given a nice boost in Cinebench and it seems to be doing well with my CPU cooler.


I would say that winter would also help your temps, but it's not like Durbs really gets cold this time of the year

Nice to see a fellow Safrican on here


----------



## Jared2608

Wabbit16 said:


> I would say that winter would also help your temps, but it's not like Durbs really gets cold this time of the year
> 
> Nice to see a fellow Safrican on here


I'm actually in Pinetown now, but yeah it's hardly cold right now lol

So far it's passed 20 runs of IBT at very high settings, and an hour of OCCT. Seems it's just Prime95 left now.


----------



## Wabbit16

Jared2608 said:


> I'm actually in Pinetown now, but yeah it's hardly cold right now lol
> 
> So far it's passed 20 runs of IBT at very high settings, and an hour of OCCT. Seems it's just Prime95 left now.


Crimetown you say?

I'm in PE, couldn't stand KZN's humidity even if I tried. 

P95 for 5 or 6 hours ought to be enough to confirm stability. I think I recall reading somewhere that IBT isn't good for Ryzen chips. But don't quote me on that and take it with a massive pinch of salt 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyBeans

Guess whats coming in today .. my motherboard!!!!!


----------



## Johan45

JennyBeans said:


> Guess whats coming in today .. my motherboard!!!!!


That's great news, you'll have some screenshots to share soon then


----------



## Wabbit16

JennyBeans said:


> Guess whats coming in today .. my motherboard!!!!!


Fantastic news! You must be beaming with excitement by now


----------



## JennyBeans

k .. had a wierd experince setting things up .. the pc everything goes dark on me .. monitor goes off .. mouse , keyboard ... but everything seems like its still on , temps where fine cause i was doing the rise of the tombraider benchmark watching things ..


Ryzen 2 2600X ​Kingston Hyperx Savage DDR4 2666 8 gig single stick
ASUS ROG Strix X470-F AM4 Gaming
EVGA GTX 1070sc
G2 Supernova EVGA 850w psu
Samung Evo 850 120gb SSD
2x 1tb WD Blue
1x 2TB WD Green
LG 2442 Flatron @ 75hz
Razor Naga Mouse
Corsair K70​


----------



## Johan45

JennyBeans said:


> k .. had a wierd experince setting things up .. the pc everything goes dark on me .. monitor goes off .. mouse , keyboard ... but everything seems like its still on , temps where fine cause i was doing the rise of the tombraider benchmark watching things ..
> 
> 
> Ryzen 2 2600X ​Kingston Hyperx Savage DDR4 2666 8 gig single stick
> ASUS ROG Strix X470-F AM4 Gaming
> EVGA GTX 1070sc
> G2 Supernova EVGA 850w psu
> Samung Evo 850 120gb SSD
> 2x 1tb WD Blue
> 1x 2TB WD Green
> LG 2442 Flatron @ 75hz
> Razor Naga Mouse
> Corsair K70​


Do you mean that it went dark while benchmarking? Is this at stock settings? A little more info would be helpful.


----------



## JennyBeans

Johan45 said:


> Do you mean that it went dark while benchmarking? Is this at stock settings? A little more info would be helpful.


 yeah was at stock settings tho hwinfo I think was the culprit cause i closed it and it hasn't done it since...


----------



## Johan45

Are you using the latest beta for HWinfo


----------



## JennyBeans

Johan45 said:


> Are you using the latest beta for HWinfo


beta?


----------



## hurricane28

Yes this one: https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## ah_khoo

reliving some old hardware tweaking... 

https://forum.lowyat.net/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=9906361


----------



## warpuck

I was going to get a Gaming 470-f to replace the B350 Mobo. Then I came across a Crosshair 6 for $50 less. That made it obvious the Stealth cooler had to go. So I bought this https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA9ZH5KZ4870
It does OK with a R5 1600 at 3.95 Ghz as long as the room temp is 20-21C or 70F. Now that that it is hitting up into the 90F+ mad to slow it down to 3.85 Ghz. For $24 not bad but good thing got a crosshair 6 cuz that one did not come with the AM4 bracket. It is a lot quieter when the fan needs full speed the the stealth cooler too. Just after I bought this mobo/cooler combo, Noctua finally figured out that older C14s need a different adapter


----------



## chrisexv6

Just built the following:

Ryzen 2600X

Fatl1ty X470 Gaming K4

16GB Trident 3600 CL15

Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power

EVGA GTX 1070

Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 550W

Coolermaster MC600P

Started it all outside of the case. Fires up fine, only goes into BIOS (havent connected hard drive yet). Checking temp in BIOS Im seeing 46-48C. Ambient is more like 27C. Same exact temps inside closed case. Updated BIOS to latest version just to be sure, still same issue. All BIOS settings are factory, no OC, tweaked, etc.

Temp seems high to me, but Ive built a bunch of PCs and honestly dont remember if I ever checked temps in BIOS....I know some CPUs have temperature offset but the 2600X is not one of them. Also read BIOS temps could be higher than Windows, but I dont know since I dont have Windows setup yet.

Should I go so far as re-applying thermal paste? I used a 1mm wide line down the center of the CPU (per Arctic Silver's application guide), but was using Noctua NHT-1 instead of AS.

Thanks in advance.

-Chris


----------



## Hequaqua

chrisexv6 said:


> Just built the following:
> 
> Ryzen 2600X
> 
> Fatl1ty X470 Gaming K4
> 
> 16GB Trident 3600 CL15
> 
> Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power
> 
> EVGA GTX 1070
> 
> Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 550W
> 
> Coolermaster MC600P
> 
> Started it all outside of the case. Fires up fine, only goes into BIOS (havent connected hard drive yet). Checking temp in BIOS Im seeing 46-48C. Ambient is more like 27C. Same exact temps inside closed case. Updated BIOS to latest version just to be sure, still same issue. All BIOS settings are factory, no OC, tweaked, etc.
> 
> Temp seems high to me, but Ive built a bunch of PCs and honestly dont remember if I ever checked temps in BIOS....I know some CPUs have temperature offset but the 2600X is not one of them. Also read BIOS temps could be higher than Windows, but I dont know since I dont have Windows setup yet.
> 
> Should I go so far as re-applying thermal paste? I used a 1mm wide line down the center of the CPU (per Arctic Silver's application guide), but was using Noctua NHT-1 instead of AS.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> -Chris


Temps are a hair higher in the bios from what I understand. I believe the 2600x/2700x do have a offset of 10°C. I would get it up and running, then use Ryzen Master(shows correct temp) or HWiNFO64. It should match what Ryzen Master is showing. If temps are still a bit high, then I would re-paste and go from there. 

Hope this helps! :thumb:


----------



## chrisexv6

Thanks. Will be installing Windows today, hopefully.

I do think I might have found at least some of the issue....the Arctic Silver installation guide for Ryzen says to use a vertical line, but the die configuration of Ryzen is actually horizontal. If I didnt use enough NH-T1 and put it in a vertical line, I suppose its possible it didnt "squish" out to where the cores actually reside (NH-T1 seems pretty thick, but Ive never used AS5 to compare)


----------



## Hequaqua

chrisexv6 said:


> Thanks. Will be installing Windows today, hopefully.
> 
> I do think I might have found at least some of the issue....the Arctic Silver installation guide for Ryzen says to use a vertical line, but the die configuration of Ryzen is actually horizontal. If I didnt use enough NH-T1 and put it in a vertical line, I suppose its possible it didnt "squish" out to where the cores actually reside (NH-T1 seems pretty thick, but Ive never used AS5 to compare)


I have been using the Noctua for a few years now. Love it. Thermal Grizzly would be my next choice, but it's a bit overpriced imo.

Good Luck....let us know how it goes.


----------



## chrisexv6

After seeing that the cores are actually on the horizontal instead of vertical, I just went ahead and re-applied thermal paste (removed cooler, wiped everything down with alcohol and coffee filter, reapplied and reinstalled cooler).

Result? BIOS temps *exactly* the same. 46-48C.

Next step was to finally install Windows, then Ryzen Master.

Result? Idle temp of...25-27C.

At first I noticed Ryzen Master showing 0.8V for the CPU, Im guessing that was wrong? But ever since installing some Windows and driver updates, it keeps it between 1.3 and 1.4V. Wondering if I can ever get it to go back to 0.8 (unless it was just reading wrong). Idle temp still dips down to 25 or so after 45-60 seconds of idle. The True Spirit really seems to keep the temps in check...if they spike a bit it only takes 5 or 10 seconds to get them back down.

Running 7 threads of HCI mem test right now and the temp is around 49C.

Looks like the ultimate answer is that BIOS was doing something to keep the core(s) awake and warm.


----------



## Hequaqua

chrisexv6 said:


> After seeing that the cores are actually on the horizontal instead of vertical, I just went ahead and re-applied thermal paste (removed cooler, wiped everything down with alcohol and coffee filter, reapplied and reinstalled cooler).
> 
> Result? BIOS temps *exactly* the same. 46-48C.
> 
> Next step was to finally install Windows, then Ryzen Master.
> 
> Result? Idle temp of...25-27C.
> 
> At first I noticed Ryzen Master showing 0.8V for the CPU, Im guessing that was wrong? But ever since installing some Windows and driver updates, it keeps it between 1.3 and 1.4V. Wondering if I can ever get it to go back to 0.8 (unless it was just reading wrong). Idle temp still dips down to 25 or so after 45-60 seconds of idle. The True Spirit really seems to keep the temps in check...if they spike a bit it only takes 5 or 10 seconds to get them back down.
> 
> Running 7 threads of HCI mem test right now and the temp is around 49C.
> 
> Looks like the ultimate answer is that BIOS was doing something to keep the core(s) awake and warm.


Yea, it puts a light load on the bios. Just a word on HCI. If you are going to use it to test, they suggest one instance for every thread. So if you have 12 threads, you should have 12 instances of HCI running. The suggested amount for each thread is 1024mb. That will cover around 90% of ram(for 16gb of total, higher for 32gb).

There is a thread here on OCN that might interest you:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread.html

Glad you have things working out for ya....now the fun can start.


----------



## chrisexv6

Thanks!

Im actually going to go with the Google stress tester now that Ive found it. Seems a whole lot easier to deal with than opening multiple HCIs.

Windows didnt like booting with the RAM at 3600 CL15 (which is what it is rated for, technically). 3200 CL14 seems to work fine, though. Ill work on it when I get a chance...its my sons PC so he actually wants to use it instead of letting me tweak every little thing


----------



## Hequaqua

chrisexv6 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Im actually going to go with the Google stress tester now that Ive found it. Seems a whole lot easier to deal with than opening multiple HCIs.
> 
> Windows didnt like booting with the RAM at 3600 CL15 (which is what it is rated for, technically). 3200 CL14 seems to work fine, though. Ill work on it when I get a chance...its my sons PC so he actually wants to use it instead of letting me tweak every little thing


Cool. :thumb:

There are a couple of other memory tests...one is the Tech Power Up. There is another one that is paid, it does a decent job as well...it's like 10.00(US) 

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-memtest64/

https://www.karhusoftware.com/ramtest/

I usually run the Karhu one first, it seems to find errors pretty quick. I then use the Google one, followed by the HCI. 

You might be better at say 3400mhz with tight timings....you can use the Ryzen Memory Calculator....it works well....not sure if I posted this earlier, but I'll leave the link.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...lator-1-1-0-beta-2-overclocking-dram-am4.html


----------



## Chargeit

Hey.

Do you guys think it's worth going with a Ryzen 5 2600/2600x over a Ryzen 5 1600/1600x? 

I currently have a Ryzen 3 2200g/1060 6gb/16gb that I use as a dedicated VR rig. I picked the 2200g up to review and did not plan on using the system in this capacity. I do a little streaming and record gameplay. I use the gpu for encoding but feel like I could use some extra cpu power to cover the basics. I also plan on moving my 1080 ti to the rig whenever I move off it. I can get whatever but I don't want to drop more money into the rig then I have to.

Thanks.


----------



## hurricane28

Chargeit said:


> Hey.
> 
> Do you guys think it's worth going with a Ryzen 5 2600/2600x over a Ryzen 5 1600/1600x?
> 
> I currently have a Ryzen 3 2200g/1060 6gb/16gb that I use as a dedicated VR rig. I picked the 2200g up to review and did not plan on using the system in this capacity. I do a little streaming and record gameplay. I use the gpu for encoding but feel like I could use some extra cpu power to cover the basics. I also plan on moving my 1080 ti to the rig whenever I move off it. I can get whatever but I don't want to drop more money into the rig then I have to.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes definitely! I sold my 1600 CPU and bought the 2600x and the difference is there. Its not night and day but the performance uplift is very noticeable.


----------



## Chargeit

hurricane28 said:


> Yes definitely! I sold my 1600 CPU and bought the 2600x and the difference is there. Its not night and day but the performance uplift is very noticeable.


Cool. I was kind of leaning towards the 2600x.


----------



## Chargeit

The Ryzen 5 2600 is $170 right now on Amazon. That's not too bad though I plan on using the stock cooler and not oc'ing so I'm still leaning towards the 2600x. I'm really hoping the 2600x drops to around $200 at 3 when the amazon prime deals start since it's hard justifying spending $55 more for the 2600x.


----------



## hurricane28

Chargeit said:


> The Ryzen 5 2600 is $170 right now on Amazon. That's not too bad though I plan on using the stock cooler and not oc'ing so I'm still leaning towards the 2600x. I'm really hoping the 2600x drops to around $200 at 3 when the amazon prime deals start since it's hard justifying spending $55 more for the 2600x.


Depends on what you want and your budget man. Ryzen chips are very good binned so when you get x variant of chip you are most likely to get a good clocking chip like me. I am running 4.2 GHz with only 1.375 vcore and under load that is 1.355 vcore with 3466 MHz RAM. 

With non x variant its much harder to reach that same goal or you are lucky.


----------



## Chargeit

hurricane28 said:


> Depends on what you want and your budget man. Ryzen chips are very good binned so when you get x variant of chip you are most likely to get a good clocking chip like me. I am running 4.2 GHz with only 1.375 vcore and under load that is 1.355 vcore with 3466 MHz RAM.
> 
> With non x variant its much harder to reach that same goal or you are lucky.


I can do the 2600x though this isn't my main rig so it starts getting harder to justify spending too much on upgrading the cpu. I was really hoping to keep the upgrade sub-$200. Though the larger cooler and higher stock clocks on the 2600x makes it hard to resist. In another hour I should know if the 2600x is going to come down in price for prime day.


----------



## Chargeit

No luck on a discount on the ryzen 5 2600x. I'll think about it some more. I'm not in a huge rush to get the cpu. Might end up just extending my rift cable and hooking the thing up to my main computer.


*The Ryzen 7 2700 is $225 right now... Man. That's tempting. I really don't want to spend that much on the upgrade but not sure if I can pass on that. Would be really cool to see how that cpu compares to my 7820x.


----------



## Chargeit

I had to go with the R7 2700. At the same price as the 2600x it made more sense for me. If the 2600x were sub-$200 today I'd of taken it no questions asked. I did use some tomfoolery and when all is said and done I got the R7 2700 for $162 or so out of pocket. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## hurricane28

Chargeit said:


> I had to go with the R7 2700. At the same price as the 2600x it made more sense for me. If the 2600x were sub-$200 today I'd of taken it no questions asked. I did use some tomfoolery and when all is said and done I got the R7 2700 for $162 or so out of pocket.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


That's a sweet deal man! Still, i prefer higher clock speed over more cores as there aren't many games or programs that can utilize the extra cores. 

Anyway, good luck with it man.


----------



## jclafi

The time to upgrade is coming. Difficult to chose from i5 8400 vs r5 2600, Ryzen CPU is a little cheaper.

The i5 is faster for one and four cores. about 10%. But the Ryzen really kicks in MT. 

Really don't know what to do right now.

=D


----------



## MishelLngelo

jclafi said:


> The time to upgrade is coming. Difficult to chose from i5 8400 vs r5 2600, Ryzen CPU is a little cheaper.
> 
> The i5 is faster for one and four cores. about 10%. But the Ryzen really kicks in MT.
> 
> Really don't know what to do right now.
> 
> =D


Even if 10% is accurate (mostly not or just in some applications) that translates to barely few FPS in games so financial aspect or personal preference (AMD vs. Intel) is what counts most. Personally I wouldn't even consider non-K or non-X processor. 
Not having vulnerabilities like Intel chips is another + for AMD, it's not as much about vulnerabilities but patches for them.


----------



## jclafi

Yes i must take that in consideration.

However, the i5 do have great performance in games using low end DDR4, much cheaper. The Ryzen really shines w/ higher DDR4 memory. 

This week i will decide what to do. I'm selling my CPU+MOBO+DDR3.

I really want to support AMD they deserve it. Ryzen CPU's are great performers.

The motherboard is another hard decision. Mid level is what i can afford.

Thanks for the input.

=D 

EDIT: The performance delta w/ 1 to 4 cores is 5~8% acutually. So Ryzen is the better option.



MishelLngelo said:


> Even if 10% is accurate (mostly not or just in some applications) that translates to barely few FPS in games so financial aspect or personal preference (AMD vs. Intel) is what counts most. Personally I wouldn't even consider non-K or non-X processor.
> Not having vulnerabilities like Intel chips is another + for AMD, it's not as much about vulnerabilities but patches for them.


----------



## MishelLngelo

My beef with Intel and their late processors is that non-k not only can't be OCed but that also start at lower frequency but K processors need more expensive MBs and even scalping to reach their full potential. Ryzen X processors, specially second gen, in a relatively cheap x4xx chipset MB, all but don't need any OC due to XFR2 and PB2 and that's under more than adequate factory coolers.
Still, competition is GOOD thing, I love it.


----------



## Chargeit

hurricane28 said:


> That's a sweet deal man! Still, i prefer higher clock speed over more cores as there aren't many games or programs that can utilize the extra cores.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with it man.


Yeah I liked what I read about the 2600x for gaming. Though I record and stream video some so I can put the extra cores to work encoding video. I use Davinci Resolve for video editing which easily tops out my 8/16 7820x when rendering a video. I don't plan on using the Ryzen system for video editing but stuff happens so it is nice knowing I have another computer that can render video fast. 

Buy yeah. It was too good of a deal for me to pass up with what I do. 

Thanks again. Can't wait to get that sucker in. I plan on doing some kind of review video of the cpu.


----------



## miklkit

In one week my system will be 1 year old and it is running better than ever and overall it has had few problems, all related to sensors not being read in bios. Those issues are in the past now. When the time comes you might want to take a look at the Biostar X370 GT8. My GT7 works well, especially for gaming.


----------



## jclafi

Pulled the trigger and buyed R5 2600. I'm really happy but now must chose a X470 board (expensive) and some middle of the road kit 16gb DDR4 3000 (really expensive).

In the end, my guess is... In the next 3 months my PC refresh will be ready. Here where i live everything related to Hardware is really expensive, just sucks.

Thanks for the input guys, looking forward to finish the build.

So far so good !


----------



## ilmazzo

Ordered two weeks ago a 2600X, asrock taichi x470 and 2x8gb gskill trident z rgb 3200 cl14 b-die for 700€ in Italy

To replace my loyal [email protected],6ghz, kept the fury oc and the antec hpc 850w platinum



Here on my little bench table for testing, with the oem hs and a 5750 vga.......when everything has been verified as working I build the rig in my polar-digital-camo-wrap-ftw modded case and ...... tadaaaaaa



The cpu according to hwinfo boosts to 4,2 ghz in single core, something between 1,4 and 1,45v when doing so..... I have to figure out the PBO thing on my asrock mobo but before that I want to raise the ddr4 to 3400 cl14 and forget about the memory...... would be awesome something like 4,35 single/dual core and 4,1/4,15 on all cores when needed.....


----------



## Hequaqua

ilmazzo said:


> Ordered two weeks ago a 2600X, asrock taichi x470 and 2x8gb gskill trident z rgb 3200 cl14 b-die for 700€ in Italy
> 
> To replace my loyal [email protected],6ghz, kept the fury oc and the antec hpc 850w platinum
> 
> 
> 
> Here on my little bench table for testing, with the oem hs and a 5750 vga.......when everything has been verified as working I build the rig in my polar-digital-camo-wrap-ftw modded case and ...... tadaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> The cpu according to hwinfo boosts to 4,2 ghz in single core, something between 1,4 and 1,45v when doing so..... I have to figure out the PBO thing on my asrock mobo but before that I want to raise the ddr4 to 3400 cl14 and forget about the memory...... would be awesome something like 4,35 single/dual core and 4,1/4,15 on all cores when needed.....


Very Nice!

4.2 All cores is doable with decent cooling. 3400cl14 is a well with B-Die kits for the most part. Gaming I see 4.250ghz all cores with 1.36v(LLC on my board is a bit wacky...so I run it on the Medium setting) and 3400mhz ram. Max voltage is usually 1.404v, but it doesn't sit at that on the Vcore.

It will drop down to 4.150ghz(with the multiplier set on Auto) with something like IBT AVX/OCCT/etc. I can manually set the 4.2 all cores for those though. Voltage scaling isn't the greatest, even on the new process....but overall I'm happy. Memory will give you the best gains overall though.

I think this run of IBT AVX was 1.356v with High LLC 4.2ghz set in the bios.


----------



## cbarros82

my 2600x with x470 gigabyte 7 board does 4.250ghz on all cores with pbo at 10x . but im unable to get any higher 
my memory is 3400 stable 16-18-18-18-38


----------



## JennyBeans

cbarros82 said:


> my 2600x with x470 gigabyte 7 board does 4.250ghz on all cores with pbo at 10x . but im unable to get any higher
> my memory is 3400 stable 16-18-18-18-38



I think 4.25 is max


----------



## cbarros82

JennyBeans said:


> I think 4.25 is max



ive seen videos of 4.3-4.35ghz with blck clock and pbo


----------



## JennyBeans

https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232489 



Does anyone know if these will work on a Asus Strix 470-F with a ryzen 2600x?


----------



## Chargeit

Wow. This 2700 is a turd. Thing can't oc. runs like 2.8 - 3.4 when stressing all cores. I'm thinking I might order a 2600x and send this thing back to amazon. I can use the extra cores but I still need to game on the thing. Really disappointed with this cpu. 

Maybe the mobo can't handle the cpu but I was under the impression that B350's could handle the 8 core cpu's. 


The 2600x's are $188 on Amazon right now. I ordered one. I'll play with this 2700 for a few more days but if it doesn't oc I'll keep the 2600x and send the 2700 back.


----------



## JennyBeans

well there's your first problem ... b350


----------



## Chargeit

JennyBeans said:


> well there's your first problem ... b350


I bought it for a youtube review of the ryzen 3 2200g. Though for everything I've read B350 should be able to handle the 8 core cpu's. I'd of gone with a x370 or x470 otherwise.


----------



## Chargeit

Ok I think the stability issue is caused by ram. I'm having some luck oc'ing the chip without enabling the xmp profile. I'm going to play with this some more and see what I can do. Right now running aida64 at 3.8 1.32v. 

I'd be willing to buy a x370/x470 mobo but I need a mATX board which I don't think exists. 

Was really hoping to go Q&D on this. This isn't my main rig and I just want the thing to run my VR so I don't have my rift cluttering up my computer desk.


----------



## hurricane28

JennyBeans said:


> https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232489
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if these will work on a Asus Strix 470-F with a ryzen 2600x?


Yes it will, its B-die so its the best you can get. But do you really need and want the RGB? I mean, you can save yourself some cash by going for the non RGB variant. I have black FlareX sticks which are the same performance wise as the RGB ones only cheaper.


----------



## Rafx

Bought a R5 2600X, Asus Prime X470 Pro and G Skill Flare X 3200 CL14.
First AMD cpu ever. Joining the light side now! 


Should be a good improvement vs my good old Xeon X5670.

Having a upgrade path to a 8 core Ryzen 3xxx is good, has it was in X58 going from a i7 920 to the 6 core Xeon.


----------



## JennyBeans

hurricane28 said:


> Yes it will, its B-die so its the best you can get. But do you really need and want the RGB? I mean, you can save yourself some cash by going for the non RGB variant. I have black FlareX sticks which are the same performance wise as the RGB ones only cheaper.



considering I'm getting them off a user here dirt cheap .. xD definately ..plus the glow from under my cooler would look amazing


----------



## warpuck

*yep*



JennyBeans said:


> well there's your first problem ... b350


 prime plus b350 r5 1600 3650 Mhz maxed did not get close to thermal limit with stock cooler
Same processor with after market cooler 3950 all cores on a Crosshair VI 3950Mhz all day
These are still a good thing
the 470 ver is better match for a 2700/2600, but right now for that price
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132963


----------



## jclafi

Hi guys,

Processor on the way and today i'll buy a MSI X470 Gaming Pro motherboard. Any thought?

I cannot find B450 motherboard's, just B320 and X370... Since i got the R5 2600 i believe X470 chipset is the way to go.

My wife almost killed me yesterday when o told her about the PC upgrade, but i don't care.

=D


----------



## MishelLngelo

Change wife and go for x470. Second gen Ryzen and 4xx chipset are only way to go.


----------



## jclafi

Welcome to the Dark Side! The force is strong on you ! =D

I was thinking about the i5 8400, but Ryzen is killer in this price point. Also as some friends said, the lack of overcloking of the
i5 kill the CPU.

I have a GTX1060 6GB so my R5 2600 @ 4.1~4.2GHz will be overkill to that [email protected] Imagine a happy nerd, you see me !

@MishelLngelo
About my wife, actually she is right. My current PC is perfect for me, because i mostly game and do internet stuff. So the FX-8350 even being 
almost 6 years old is just awesome. However, my last PC overhaul date back to 2012, i missing that great feel of buy new tech and put together 
your own RIG. Damm !

Also the MSI X470 Gaming Pro is beautiful !! Wow is amazing !

=D



Rafx said:


> Bought a R5 2600X, Asus Prime X470 Pro and G Skill Flare X 3200 CL14.
> First AMD cpu ever. Joining the light side now!
> 
> Should be a good improvement vs my good old Xeon X5670.
> 
> Having a upgrade path to a 8 core Ryzen 3xxx is good, has it was in X58 going from a i7 920 to the 6 core Xeon.


----------



## hurricane28

JennyBeans said:


> considering I'm getting them off a user here dirt cheap .. xD definately ..plus the glow from under my cooler would look amazing


I concur, well i would say go for it. Its the best RAM you can buy so if you can get your hands on those for dirt cheap you are golden. 

Don't be shy to post some pictures of your rig


----------



## ah_khoo

havin some fun tweakin sniper x... pardon d stock cpu frequency as d chip is of lemon grade...


----------



## Chargeit

jclafi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Processor on the way and today i'll buy a MSI X470 Gaming Pro motherboard. Any thought?
> 
> I cannot find B450 motherboard's, just B320 and X370... Since i got the R5 2600 i believe X470 chipset is the way to go.
> 
> My wife almost killed me yesterday when o told her about the PC upgrade, but i don't care.
> 
> =D


Man you'd think the fact your cpu is from 2012 would be enough to get a pass. 

I slowly broke my ol'ladys will with incremental pc upgrades. 


---------------

I pulled an hour of aida64 at 3.9 1.3v at default ram settings. It failed at 4.0. Tonight I'm going to try and manually oc the ram. I did end up canceling the 2600x order for now.


----------



## Johan45

hurricane28 said:


> I concur, well i would say go for it. Its the best RAM you can buy so if you can get your hands on those for dirt cheap you are golden.
> 
> Don't be shy to post some pictures of your rig


https://www.overclock.net/forum/18083-build-logs/1701686-kitty-rig-redubbed-penguin-build.html


----------



## hurricane28

Ah of course, thnx Johan. Why post here while there is an special thread in stead..


----------



## mongoled

Anybody aware of any resource comparing top overclocks of 2600 vs 2600X ??

Toying with upgrading my 1600x as am fedup of the cold/warm boot issues that occur with my rig.

Settings in sig, prime95 stable and all that, but still it will do the 'memory training' beeps whenever it feels like it!

As my motherboard is an X370, thinking the 2600X features would be a waste as my motherboard does not support them.

My only worry is that the 2600 are binned because of their clock speed ceiling, hence asking about OC results ...............


----------



## Rafx

@mongoled
2600X is a binned 2600.

An average 2600X will overclock higher than a average 2600. Or use lower vcore for same oc.
A bad 2600X probably will be at least as good as an good 2600, if not better.

In a X470 motherboard an 2600X doesnt need oc. The auto oc features will do a very good job, manual oc will raise power consumption and doesnt give more performance.

But for manual oc a 2600x will be better than a 2600. 
But does worth the price? If you like to do overclock, testing, pushing a bit further, maybe yes. If you're on a budget it doesn't.


----------



## Johan45

My 2600 is a decent clocker 1.35V BIOS for 4.2 GHz using offset so power/speed cycle down when not needed.


----------



## jclafi

Are you using the stock R5 2600 cooler ?

I'm putting a Ryzen system together and will overclock, but the stock cooler seems very small and inefficient.

D=



Johan45 said:


> My 2600 is a decent clocker 1.35V BIOS for 4.2 GHz using offset so power/speed cycle down when not needed.


----------



## Johan45

jclafi said:


> Are you using the stock R5 2600 cooler ?
> 
> I'm putting a Ryzen system together and will overclock, but the stock cooler seems very small and inefficient.
> 
> D=


It is very small and inefficient. Good for stock but not much else. I'm using the Eisbaer 420 it's mediocre for the size of it.


----------



## mongoled

Rafx said:


> @mongoled
> 2600X is a binned 2600.
> 
> An average 2600X will overclock higher than a average 2600. Or use lower vcore for same oc.
> A bad 2600X probably will be at least as good as an good 2600, if not better.
> 
> In a X470 motherboard an 2600X doesnt need oc. The auto oc features will do a very good job, manual oc will raise power consumption and doesnt give more performance.
> 
> But for manual oc a 2600x will be better than a 2600.
> But does worth the price? If you like to do overclock, testing, pushing a bit further, maybe yes. If you're on a budget it doesn't.


Hi!

Yes this is also my understanding, just wanted to see if there was any statistical data 'out there' to validate this is indeed the case.

As things stand its up to my to decide to either loose 0€ (by sticking with 1600x), 50€ (cost of 2600 with sales of 1600x) or 70€ (cost of 2600x with sales of 1600x).



Johan45 said:


> My 2600 is a decent clocker 1.35V BIOS for 4.2 GHz using offset so power/speed cycle down when not needed.


Now that sounds promising, I would purchase the 2600 non-x in an instance if I knew that it would hit that frequency with those voltages, Ive got the cooling for it



So....... it looks that I wont be able to find statistical OC data of 2600 v 2600x

Just have to decide to make the jump or not!


----------



## Benz

I need a new motherboard X370 just isn't right for 2600X.


----------



## Johan45

mongoled said:


> Hi!
> 
> Yes this is also my understanding, just wanted to see if there was any statistical data 'out there' to validate this is indeed the case.
> 
> As things stand its up to my to decide to either loose 0€ (by sticking with 1600x), 50€ (cost of 2600 with sales of 1600x) or 70€ (cost of 2600x with sales of 1600x).
> 
> 
> Now that sounds promising, I would purchase the 2600 non-x in an instance if I knew that it would hit that frequency with those voltages, Ive got the cooling for it
> 
> 
> 
> So....... it looks that I wont be able to find statistical OC data of 2600 v 2600x
> 
> Just have to decide to make the jump or not!


For the difference in cost just go for the 2600X



Benz said:


> I need a new motherboard X370 just isn't right for 2600X.


My 2600 doesn't seem to have an issue in a Crosshair VI X370.


----------



## Benz

Johan45 said:


> For the difference in cost just go for the 2600X
> 
> 
> 
> My 2600 doesn't seem to have an issue in a Crosshair VI X370.


Mine neither but there's a difference between our CPUs I have 2600X, you have 2600. The thing is I don't want to OC it. On stock my CPU barely hits 4GHz and I assume that's because my board doesn't have the features of an X470 to run at least @ 4150. Well it should be running @ 4250 MHz but that's impossible with an air cooler I suppose.


----------



## Johan45

Benz said:


> Mine neither but there's a difference between our CPUs I have 2600X, you have 2600. The thing is I don't want to OC it. On stock my CPU barely hits 4GHz and I assume that's because my board doesn't have the features of an X470 to run at least @ 4150. Well it should be running @ 4250 MHz but that's impossible with an air cooler I suppose.


Might just be a BIOS issue, I know MSI is slow with BIOS updates. Your cooler should be just fine to hit the upper boost limits.


----------



## Chargeit

Benz said:


> Mine neither but there's a difference between our CPUs I have 2600X, you have 2600. The thing is I don't want to OC it. On stock my CPU barely hits 4GHz and I assume that's because my board doesn't have the features of an X470 to run at least @ 4150. Well it should be running @ 4250 MHz but that's impossible with an air cooler I suppose.


Yeah these Ryzen cpu's don't seem to do like Intels where you can set the cpu to run all cores at its rated boost clock. I picked up a 2700 the other day. Base clock 3200, boost 4100. Running stress tests at stock the thing struggled to hold 3200 on all cores. HWmonitor reported the chip hit 4100 at peaks but I did not see it hitting that. I manually oc'ed the chip to 3900 on all cores using the stock cooler and B350m mobo. Now the chip holds 3900 on all cores when stress testing. 

*For the record my old 4790k would boost all cores to rated boost of 44 at stock settings through bios settings (multi-core enhancement maybe). My 7820x required manually oc'ing to hold high clocks on all cores. So not all intel cpu's hold max boost without oc'ing.


----------



## cssorkinman

Benz said:


> Mine neither but there's a difference between our CPUs I have 2600X, you have 2600. The thing is I don't want to OC it. On stock my CPU barely hits 4GHz and I assume that's because my board doesn't have the features of an X470 to run at least @ 4150. Well it should be running @ 4250 MHz but that's impossible with an air cooler I suppose.


Make sure to have core boost enabled in bios , then play with your window's power plan settings. Makes a big difference on my MSI board.



Chargeit said:


> Yeah these Ryzen cpu's don't seem to do like Intels where you can set the cpu to run all cores at its rated boost clock. I picked up a 2700 the other day. Base clock 3200, boost 4100. Running stress tests at stock the thing struggled to hold 3200 on all cores. HWmonitor reported the chip hit 4100 at peaks but I did not see it hitting that. I manually oc'ed the chip to 3900 on all cores using the stock cooler and B350m mobo. Now the chip holds 3900 on all cores when stress testing.
> 
> *For the record my old 4790k would boost all cores to rated boost of 44 at stock settings through bios settings (multi-core enhancement maybe). My 7820x required manually oc'ing to hold high clocks on all cores. So not all intel cpu's hold max boost without oc'ing.


My 4790K on the M-power defaulted to 4400mhz on all cores - pretty lucky I didn't fry the cpu as some early adopters did when they ran a combination of adaptive voltage, multi core enhancement and bumped into an AVX enabled load. Even with normal voltage settings it would almost instantly go into thermal shutdown at optimised default settings under avx load on the stock cooler.


----------



## Chargeit

cssorkinman said:


> Make sure to have core boost enabled in bios , then play with your window's power plan settings. Makes a big difference on my MSI board.
> 
> 
> 
> My 4790K on the M-power defaulted to 4400mhz on all cores - pretty lucky I didn't fry the cpu as some early adopters did when they ran a combination of adaptive voltage, multi core enhancement and bumped into an AVX enabled load. Even with normal voltage settings it would almost instantly go into thermal shutdown at optimised default settings under avx load on the stock cooler.


I ran my 4790k with an h100i so I didn't run into overheating issues. I can't remember if I had to manually set it to multicore enhancement or it was on by default. Could see that being an issue if running on the intel stock cooler. Almost wonder why they bothered putting a cooler in with the thing.


----------



## mongoled

Johan45 said:


> For the difference in cost just go for the 2600X.


Well the 2600x just dropped by 10€ at Amazon.de so grabbed one!

Hopefully my warm/cold boot issues will end!


----------



## Benz

cssorkinman said:


> Make sure to have core boost enabled in bios , then play with your window's power plan settings. Makes a big difference on my MSI board.


I'll try that thanks.

Edit: Not a damn chance, the stupid thing sits at 3925-3950 MHz with max vCore of 1.325v with temps hitting 56°C max... I can't understand that It makes me wanna rip the mobo out of there and get a new one. ( Crosshair 7 preferably) The thing is so stupid that it doesn't even realize that it's perfectly stable at 4.2GHz ~ 1.34v it was tested with Prime95 4 hours, temps never reached above 64°C so it means I tortured the damn thing and the temps were like jumping between 63°C to 64°C but never above that. Where's the confusion in this?? I think no one knows for sure. AMDs smart algorithms my ass...



Johan45 said:


> Might just be a BIOS issue, I know MSI is slow with BIOS updates. Your cooler should be just fine to hit the upper boost limits.


You gave me something to think about there for a second and that would be, maybe the mobo reads the vCore wrong or something?


----------



## ilmazzo

2600X default (4,2ghz turbo) and 3400 CL14 (1,38V ram and 1,05v soc)

It is a run with safe timings calculated by the tool on this forum (thanks man!) and I still need to tweak something because I have seen much better values on other builds with the 3400 CL14 setting on AIDA and the two bench I'm using right now (r15 and cpu-z) had better results with the 2133 setting in auto instead of the above .....

After the ram I will see what I can do to squeeze another 100mhz on the cores and then I think I'm done.


----------



## Benz

ilmazzo said:


> 2600X default (4,2ghz turbo) and 3400 CL14 (1,38V ram and 1,05v soc)
> 
> It is a run with safe timings calculated by the tool on this forum (thanks man!) and I still need to tweak something because I have seen much better values on other builds with the 3400 CL14 setting on AIDA and the two bench I'm using right now (r15 and cpu-z) had better results with the 2133 setting in auto instead of the above .....
> 
> After the ram I will see what I can do to squeeze another 100mhz on the cores and then I think I'm done.


Ahh crap I so envy you. 

What mobo are you using?


----------



## ilmazzo

Benz said:


> Ahh crap I so envy you.
> 
> What mobo are you using?


Taichi X470

Anyway on the italian forum they have put my attention on the memory copy value that is way too low...... I think I will reset the bios values loading the xmp 2 3200 cl14 profile and then just pump it to 3400 with fast main timings and keep the subtimings and bus options at auto and see if the copy value will be nicer

I have less time than in the past to tweak things, the few hours I can give to this build in my week are mainly used to game with it instead of benching and so on.....


----------



## ilmazzo

Anyway, I have a long road to the top when you wanna rock on aidaaaaaa 










here a screen of a fella of the forum I use to read, my copy value is waaaaaaaaaay low I need moar tweaking!!!!


----------



## Hequaqua

ilmazzo said:


> Anyway, I have a long road to the top when you wanna rock on aidaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here a screen of a fella of the forum I use to read, my copy value is waaaaaaaaaay low I need moar tweaking!!!!


Yea, throwing out his 2700x's cache numbers, your copy value seems a bit low. Here are mine @3400(Extreme Settings from the calculator):


----------



## ilmazzo




----------



## Hequaqua

ilmazzo said:


>


Now you're cooking. :thumb:

What did you change?


----------



## ilmazzo

Lol

That was quite a suicide run

But it closed aida and r15....
But non cpu-z bench lol

Prime95 failed within 2 minutes

Now i’m trying to figure out the sweet spot for stability vs perf


----------



## Hequaqua

ilmazzo said:


> Lol
> 
> That was quite a suicide run
> 
> But it closed aida and r15....
> But non cpu-z bench lol
> 
> Prime95 failed within 2 minutes
> 
> Now i’m trying to figure out the sweet spot for stability vs perf


Are you using the memory calculator? That is how I got mine stable.


----------



## ilmazzo

Hequaqua said:


> Are you using the memory calculator? That is how I got mine stable.


the last try was done taking the values used by a guy on a crosshair vii...... and my same memory kit....

Initially I used the calculator but I put something wrong for sure cause I could not even boot and the asrock did rollback the bios (especially the bus section, I did not feel that I was aware of what I was doing)....I will go by step and try to isolate the problematic setting/s when I have time, in the meantime for playing I will load the 3200 bios profile and stick with it until the "optimized" profile won't be rs.....


----------



## warpuck

Right now a CH6 is less than a gaming pro, aorus or rog strix 470. I guess the difference pretty much is the VI needs manual performance adjustments and the most good 470s does most of that on auto. The VIs are going out of stock quickly. I don't see any manufacturer abandoning BIOS support for their best board completely and will probably continue updating it even for the next gen after the 2000s. They will do it slowly. Good advertising move would be with me stating noticed asus has a CH6 BIOS for the ZEN 3700, I think I will pop one in it. does not sell another AM4 board, but it will definitely sell me another flagship board when the AM5 or whatever they decide to call it is ready. I think it should be much like Ford would rather sell you a Navigator every 10 years over selling you Fusion every 5 years. The olde lady's PC is a designed to overclock a Thuban 890FX with a 8 core FX in it, does what she needs and I use a 40" TV for a monitor. She don't have to look for her reading glasses. For now the 1600's 3975 Mhz gets the job done. If I did not have a Lake processor or a Ryzen jumping on a 2600/2700 and and CH7 is probably a worthwhile thing. Almost done with the payments on that R5/CH/DDR4 Purchase. So nvidia amd come on with the 1100s and 680s already, dang it. Oh and do it a manner that makes it worth it.


----------



## Chargeit

Hey guys. I made an instruction video on how to use the Ryzen Dram Calculator. Should help someone who has no idea what's going to to get their ram stable.


----------



## MishelLngelo

I just meant to ask although didn't have time to try yet, this one is giving me some crazy numbers, I mean Cl14 really ? Best I could do was Cl16 etc. Also, only Calculate FAST is working.


----------



## Chargeit

MishelLngelo said:


> I just meant to ask although didn't have time to try yet, this one is giving me some crazy numbers, I mean Cl14 really ? Best I could do was Cl16 etc. Also, only Calculate FAST is working.


You might have more luck asking in the Calculator topic. https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...lator-1-1-0-beta-2-overclocking-dram-am4.html

I've had some luck with the program. First settings I tested were unstable with my oc. I pulled the ram back from 3200 to 2866 and it was stable. At stock clocks the 3200 settings are stable for me. Just have to play around with it some. Though for sure I was able to get unstable xmp ram working on the system and gained performance over trying to use the same settings with my own numbers.


----------



## Benz

ilmazzo said:


> Taichi X470
> 
> Anyway on the italian forum they have put my attention on the memory copy value that is way too low...... I think I will reset the bios values loading the xmp 2 3200 cl14 profile and then just pump it to 3400 with fast main timings and keep the subtimings and bus options at auto and see if the copy value will be nicer
> 
> I have less time than in the past to tweak things, the few hours I can give to this build in my week are mainly used to game with it instead of benching and so on.....


Aaaaah see now that's what I'm saying Ryzen 2xxx works best if you pair it with X470 chipset there's no doubt about that.

All the reviews (Buildzoids reviews) that I looked at have been extremely helpful, it makes me sick that a mobo for 200€ is a piece of crap, so uhh... help I'm out of options on what to slam inside my case.

Thanks.


----------



## ilmazzo

Now I'm validating this setting

The aida values are already good and I think I will stick to this if everything works, so I will move to the cpu and try to squeeze something more with pbo and so on hoping that in the meantime the ram will keep it without becoming instable...


----------



## Johan45

Froze the 2600X on the weekend, bad time of year with the humidity. Had to shut down prematurely due to humidity/condensation.
Got it up to almost 5600 running 3DMark 05


----------



## ilmazzo

ilmazzo said:


> Now I'm validating this setting
> 
> The aida values are already good and I think I will stick to this if everything works, so I will move to the cpu and try to squeeze something more with pbo and so on hoping that in the meantime the ram will keep it without becoming instable...


Dunno why but Hunt Showdown will crash no matter what I do to put the 3400 ddr4 at it

Seems that I'm not stable ok, but a violent restart of the machine without any "announcement" (bsod etc) seems a big stability problem, something that a 20 minutes blend test (prime95) did not find (I know I know, I need at least 1 hour check but you know...).

3200 CL14 xmp profile works like a charm for hours, 3400 with the same (conservative) settings can't keep up with Hunt even for 30 secs.....


----------



## hurricane28

Johan45 said:


> Froze the 2600X on the weekend, bad time of year with the humidity. Had to shut down prematurely due to humidity/condensation.
> Got it up to almost 5600 running 3DMark 05


Poor Poor chip man.. lol. 

Nah seriously, good job man amazing scores.


----------



## MishelLngelo

No wonder it froze, all that ice.......


----------



## Johan45

hurricane28 said:


> Poor Poor chip man.. lol.
> 
> Nah seriously, good job man amazing scores.





MishelLngelo said:


> No wonder it froze, all that ice.......


If it hadn't been for the competition I wouldn't have done it on the weekend. Humidity was seriously high, had to shut down Saturday because of water CPU refused to post. I thought at first it was a memory issue. Pulled the sticks out, they were soaked. Dried them with a hairdryer and put them back in. That's when I knew it was a lost cause. There was a loud crunch of ice in the RAM slots. Sunday was better but still only went so far before I had to quit again. Had it running well at 5.6 with 1.97V but things started deteriorating quickly and couldn't hold any stability even backing it down didn't help so I shut down before I killed something.


----------



## AlphaC

I wouldn't buy a Ryzen 5 2500X on principle (possibility of 2 CCX for a 4 core) but there's been some results posted on HKEPC
https://www.hkepc.com/17011/12nm_4_核_Zen+處理器_AMD_Ryzen_3_2300X__Ryzen_5_2500X/page/3#view


----------



## MishelLngelo

AlphaC said:


> I wouldn't buy a Ryzen 5 2500X on principle (possibility of 2 CCX for a 4 core) but there's been some results posted on HKEPC
> https://www.hkepc.com/17011/12nm_4_核_Zen+處理器_AMD_Ryzen_3_2300X__Ryzen_5_2500X/page/3#view


Yeah, like 1500(x) kinda bastard, not here nor there.


----------



## mongoled

So the 2600x I purchased has not resolved the warm/cold boot issues I have been experiencing once I go over 3200mhz.

Have been through two MSI X370 Titaniums, three Ryzen CPU's (2 x 1600x & 2600x).

Its looking like its the RAM, RAM combo with the X370 or the X370 itself.

So bloomin annoying, completely stable under stress but still memory training beeps on warm/cold boot whenever it feels like it.

Also......

This CPU looks to be prime95 stable at 4Ghz with 1.3v, but will not go over 4050 mhz without a huge jump in voltage, wondering if the motherboard VRMs are that bad, even thought they are being cooled by a full motherboard waterblock!


----------



## AlphaC

mongoled said:


> So the 2600x I purchased has not resolved the warm/cold boot issues I have been experiencing once I go over 3200mhz.
> 
> Have been through two MSI X370 Titaniums, three Ryzen CPU's (2 x 1600x & 2600x).
> 
> Its looking like its the RAM, RAM combo with the X370 or the X370 itself.
> 
> So bloomin annoying, completely stable under stress but still memory training beeps on warm/cold boot whenever it feels like it.
> 
> Also......
> 
> This CPU looks to be prime95 stable at 4Ghz with 1.3v, but will not go over 4050 mhz without a huge jump in voltage, wondering if the motherboard VRMs are that bad, even thought they are being cooled by a full motherboard waterblock!



I've read horror stories on the X370 Titanium motherboard with 2nd gen Ryzen, I would try a different board. It's likely the BIOS.


----------



## cssorkinman

AlphaC said:


> I've read horror stories on the X370 Titanium motherboard with 2nd gen Ryzen, I would try a different board. It's likely the BIOS.


It's his waterblock that is causing the cold boot issue


----------



## mongoled

AlphaC said:


> I've read horror stories on the X370 Titanium motherboard with 2nd gen Ryzen, I would try a different board. It's likely the BIOS.


Where have you read these horror stories ?

Ive been Googling various search terms from the release date of 2nd series Ryzen till now and have not found these horror stories

i.e.

"X370 MSI Titanium" 2600x 2700x

from 1st May 18 till today

So would be happy if you could point out the website you read these so I can make my search more specific to those website



cssorkinman said:


> It's his waterblock that is causing the cold boot issue


Yoohoo, im here, right here, right in front of you, no hidden wall, no vortex

Mind telling me rather than refer to me in the third person ?

You are insinuating that you know something that is not public knowledge.........

The only way the waterblock is going to cause such an issue is

1/ The waterblock is flexing the motherboard
2/ The waterblock is making contact with some component on the motherboard
3/ The waterblock is leaking water on the motherboard


----------



## AlphaC

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=286064.250


> just had my Ryzen 2700X installed in my Titanium today with the latest official bios E0 . It replaces my 1800X. I aam getting a consistent crash in cinebench cpu for multicore any time the cpu is set above 3.8 GHZ.



https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=302947.0


> I am continuing with the post information "https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=299849.msg1755785#msg1755785", because they are 2 full months without definitive resolutions for my problems of instability. So I am having a clearer follow up on the problem to see if this can help other clients injured by these situations that hover around the AGESA microcodes since the BIOS came to prepare for the new APUs and Ryzen 2nd generation. The great snag is this feeling of being foolish, since I'm playing the test guinea pig and I'm only gaining trouble and problems.



Granted it is not a vendor specific issue.


----------



## mongoled

AlphaC said:


> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=286064.250
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=302947.0
> Granted it is not a vendor specific issue.


Thanks, I try to avoid that place like the plague.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Absolutely in love with this 2600X! I originally had it running on a Gigabyte Aorus X470 Ultra Gaming motherboard, and I was not happy with the results at all. Overclocking options in the bios left a lot to be desired and I could not get the memory to overclock at all. I headed back to Microcenter and traded the board in for a Asrock Taichi X470, I also picked up a Corsair H150i Pro 360mm AIO for the CPU too. After about a day of tweaking, the results in the screenshot is what I ended up with. I was a little worried when running the Intel Burn Test. I felt for sure it was going to crash, nope, 100% stable! Max temps I saw were on the Intel Burn Test with 74.8C on the CPU and 72C on the VRM's. No where near where I would be concerned about it, in games I do not break 60C at all.

I will say that while most people say just let XFR and PBO do it's thing with the X series processors, there is a little more tweaking that can be done. Overclocking the BCLK (102 here), and messing around with PBO settings (10x here) along with a vcore offset of -0.80.

The Ryzen DRAM calculator is an insanely powerful tool. I simply opened it up, entered my basic ram info and hit Calculate (fast), plugged the numbers in the bios and away we went!


----------



## Hequaqua

Nice!

I'm using the Aorus X470, no issues here with RAM. Running 3400CL14. I run Auto w/XFR/PBO when gaming...nets me 4.25ghz. Benching I set the clock to 4.2. 

You may want to use the IBT that has the AVX instructions. There is a post here on OCN, but I can't find the link to it right off. If I do, I'll edit this post.

Here is mine from a few days ago though. 









EDIT: Found the thread with IBT/AVX, it's listed under Additional Software:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...cial-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club.html


----------



## mongoled

Am satisfied with the improvement in latency with the 2600x (compared to my 1600x) but am very disappointed with the overclock/thermals of this 2600x.

Compared to the two 1600x I had previously this 2600x runs hotter on less voltage!

Ive mounted three times, two times with Conductonaut (temps were terrible) and now with Kryonaut.

After several hours of prime95 peak temps are at 69C (ambient temp +30C) with 1.3250v/1.0v/1.36v

For comparison the 1600x peak temps were 67C (ambient temp +30C) with 1.3625v/1.025v/1.36v

The 1600x had no issues when mounted with Conductonaut, the surfaces must have mating perfectly, the 2600x must not be mating properly with the full motherboard block as the Kryonaut has improved temps but still is more than what I would expect.......

I really dont want to have to lap this 2600x


----------



## Solohuman

Waiting for 2500X to go retail, then I'll join this club.. but if it's doesn't then I'll have to compromise.


----------



## Hits9Nine

mongoled said:


> So the 2600x I purchased has not resolved the warm/cold boot issues I have been experiencing once I go over 3200mhz.
> 
> Have been through two MSI X370 Titaniums, three Ryzen CPU's (2 x 1600x & 2600x).
> 
> Its looking like its the RAM, RAM combo with the X370 or the X370 itself.
> 
> So bloomin annoying, completely stable under stress but still memory training beeps on warm/cold boot whenever it feels like it.
> 
> Also......
> 
> This CPU looks to be prime95 stable at 4Ghz with 1.3v, but will not go over 4050 mhz without a huge jump in voltage, wondering if the motherboard VRMs are that bad, even thought they are being cooled by a full motherboard waterblock!


I had booting issues with My MSI B350 THA @3200MHz, was so random too. I purchased a Gigabyte Gaming 5 and its been roses since no issues and better CPU OC.


----------



## Solohuman

AlphaC said:


> I wouldn't buy a Ryzen 5 2500X on principle (possibility of 2 CCX for a 4 core) but there's been some results posted on HKEPC
> https://www.hkepc.com/17011/12nm_4_核_Zen+處理器_AMD_Ryzen_3_2300X__Ryzen_5_2500X/page/3#view


Too early for B450 & 2500X marriage?


----------



## Brko

Solohuman said:


> Waiting for 2500X to go retail, then I'll join this club.. but if it's doesn't then I'll have to compromise.


Why wait? 2600 will be 20 USD more expensive than 2500X and you get 2 cores/4 threads more. Max OC will be the same on both CPUe, 4.0-4.1GHz.
For the price of 2 pizzas, l wouldnt wait those crippled procesors 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Help, quick question to anyone here who has used the stock cooler that comes with the 2600X please.

Has anyone else noticed just how insanely hard it is to screw down the stock screws w/springs? It has bent my back plate and the board out of shape. It took almost all of my 177 lbs to get it screwed on and I only went down about 3 turns because its already far far too tight.

What gives with this stupid pressure? Really upset at the moment.

EDIT: Well at least the board still works. Anyone know if its possible to purchase a solid thick metal back plate for the stock AM4 cooler please?

EDIT2: Well I found an AM4 steel back plate bracket at ebay. I hope it being steel means the Spire won't bend the board, and I also hope its the correct threads. We'll see how that goes. lol


----------



## mongoled

}SkOrPn--' said:


> Help, quick question to anyone here who has used the stock cooler that comes with the 2600X please.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed just how insanely hard it is to screw down the stock screws w/springs? It has bent my back plate and the board out of shape. It took almost all of my 177 lbs to get it screwed on and I only went down about 3 turns because its already far far too tight.
> 
> What gives with this stupid pressure? Really upset at the moment.
> 
> EDIT: Well at least the board still works. Anyone know if its possible to purchase a solid thick metal back plate for the stock AM4 cooler please?
> 
> EDIT2: Well I found an AM4 steel back plate bracket at ebay. I hope it being steel means the Spire won't bend the board, and I also hope its the correct threads. We'll see how that goes. lol


Dude, ive never used the stock heatsink, but that does not sound right at all!

Hopefully someone will chime in.


----------



## Johan45

}SkOrPn--' said:


> Help, quick question to anyone here who has used the stock cooler that comes with the 2600X please.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed just how insanely hard it is to screw down the stock screws w/springs? It has bent my back plate and the board out of shape. It took almost all of my 177 lbs to get it screwed on and I only went down about 3 turns because its already far far too tight.
> 
> What gives with this stupid pressure? Really upset at the moment.
> 
> EDIT: Well at least the board still works. Anyone know if its possible to purchase a solid thick metal back plate for the stock AM4 cooler please?
> 
> EDIT2: Well I found an AM4 steel back plate bracket at ebay. I hope it being steel means the Spire won't bend the board, and I also hope its the correct threads. We'll see how that goes. lol


I have used every stock cooler from the new AM4 series and yes it's a PITA but can't see how you bent the backplate. The original backplate is plastic covered steel already. 
Good thing the board is OK but I wouldn't be surprised if that BP from EBay is the same as the one you already have


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Ok thanks for the reply. Yep mine is all plastic which explains it. And I was just as surprised when I turned the board over to see the huge bend in the back plate.

However the board is still working and I ordered a new one that is painted metal. Not sure if I should line the back of the back plate with a little electrical tape just in case. It will be a week before the new back plate arrives though. Yeah I read all kinds of pita stories on these coolers, it seems like the screws are shorter than they need to be and the spring tension stronger than it needs to be. But at least with longer screws you wouldn't have so much hell trying to grasp the first row of threads, you know? 

I been working on computers for 31 years now and I can't remember a cooler that was this difficult to install. Lol, I probably had a few though.


----------



## Johan45

}SkOrPn--' said:


> Ok thanks for the reply. Yep mine is all plastic which explains it. And I was just as surprised when I turned the board over to see the huge bend in the back plate.
> 
> However the board is still working and I ordered a new one that is painted metal. Not sure if I should line the back of the back plate with a little electrical tape just in case. It will be a week before the new back plate arrives though. Yeah I read all kinds of pita stories on these coolers, it seems like the screws are shorter than they need to be and the spring tension stronger than it needs to be. But at least with longer screws you wouldn't have so much hell trying to grasp the first row of threads, you know?
> 
> I been working on computers for 31 years now and I can't remember a cooler that was this difficult to install. Lol, I probably had a few though.


What motherboard do you have? I haven't seen one yet that had a plastic backplate.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Johan45 said:


> What motherboard do you have? I haven't seen one yet that had a plastic backplate.


It's just a cheap ASRock AB350 Pro4. It was gifted to me because my uncle accidentally shattered the bottom PCIe slot. I snipped all the pins and soldered the small pads so you can't tell its missing the slot, unless your a true enthusiast. It will be getting replaced with either the X470 or the X570 someday down the road, but for now it will do me fine. I wasn't even planning on upgrading from my Xeon this soon to Ryzen until at very least 7nm, but since I got this board suddenly and unexpectedly at my doorstep I just thought why not now. It will make a decent replacement for the Home Server I think. My Uncle in Alaska boxes up stuff every year and sends them to me because he knows I am retired from the work force and now make my living buying and selling on ebay. So I get goodies from him, family and several friends all the time now. lol

Yeah I must say I looked at images today and I'm not convinced this is the original backplate. I have a feeling he lost the original when he installed his AIO and just replaced it with a cheap plastic one, that OR Asrock had a crappy batch. The one I'm getting from China looks like an original type... Would you agree? See below

ebay AM4 metal back plate --> https://goo.gl/XNcvSn


----------



## Hequaqua

I had that issue when I first got my 2600x, and put it on my X370 MSI board(was waiting on the X470 to get here, but wanted to get up and running). It was so tight that it wouldn't boot, and if it did, there were all sorts of issues....pita, for sure. 

Hope you get it worked out.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Hequaqua said:


> I had that issue when I first got my 2600x, and put it on my X370 MSI board(was waiting on the X470 to get here, but wanted to get up and running). It was so tight that it wouldn't boot, and if it did, there were all sorts of issues....pita, for sure.
> 
> Hope you get it worked out.


Thanks, yeah it is worrying for sure. Not sure who designed it like this but AMD wanted to make sure the sinks made good contact. They are under such massive pressure to be successful with Zen. All I want from it is longer screws though. Having to push down the cooler when you have expensive Kryonaut between the sink and HS while its sliding all over the place is just not fun. I had to remove the cooler just for inspection and to remove the double sided tape between the plate and board I had used just to try and find an extra 0.5 mm or so, lol.

I think the new plate will work better so long it comes with proper threads. Glad someone in the world is even selling them. Sadly I just can't afford a X470-F just yet, but with the performance so minimal between chipsets, I may not bother for a while UNLESS I get an overclocking itch again. I got the X variant of the processor because I didn't want to try overclocking on this cheap board. Thankfully It is running perfectly as expected.


----------



## Hequaqua

}SkOrPn--' said:


> Thanks, yeah it is worrying for sure. Not sure who designed it like this but AMD wanted to make sure the sinks made good contact. They are under such massive pressure to be successful with Zen. All I want from it is longer screws though. Having to push down the cooler when you have expensive Kryonaut between the sink and HS while its sliding all over the place is just not fun. I had to remove the cooler just for inspection and to remove the double sided tape between the plate and board I had used just to try and find an extra 0.5 mm or so, lol.
> 
> I think the new plate will work better so long it comes with proper threads. Glad someone in the world is even selling them. Sadly I just can't afford a X470-F just yet, but with the performance so minimal between chipsets, I may not bother for a while UNLESS I get an overclocking itch again. I got the X variant of the processor because I didn't want to try overclocking on this cheap board. Thankfully It is running perfectly as expected.


I had good results with the 2600x on the x370 board. It boosted itself just like it does on the x470 board actually. I've been testing RAM for the last two days, and have finally gotten it all tuned in on the bios that released for my board. Very happy with all the results so far. I need to pick up a RAM kit for the x370 board though, still have the 1600 ready to go into a rig. Trying to wait for prices to come down a bit, or for it to go on sale....lol RAM prices are still nuts. 

I had a AIO on there...was happy with it, but wanted something different. So, I bought the EVGA 240CLC(also a AIO)....very happy with it, and the price is pretty good, you can get it on sale, and it does come with the AM4 bracket in the box.

Hope you get it all squared away though.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

The 2600X is probably pushing this boards VRM's close to its limits IMO (According to Ryzen Master), but with this active cooling and a spot cool pointing directly down onto the VRM's I am not very worried. If it was my only PC then I would be extremely worried.

Not sure I want a AIO when I have a much more powerful D5 based custom loop waiting to be used. Although they do look nice these days. I just need a really nice block and I have not yet chosen one, or done enough research yet to informatively buy one. But soon.

All seems squared away pretty much already. Thank you

By the way, Ryzen Master tells me it is boosting to 4270 and Ryzen DRAM Calculator says my RAM can go as high as 3674. RAM is the Team Dark Pro 3200 B-die sticks. 3674 seems like a pipe dream to me. Lol


----------



## Hequaqua

}SkOrPn--' said:


> The 2600X is probably pushing this boards VRM's close to its limits IMO (According to Ryzen Master), but with this active cooling and a spot cool pointing directly down onto the VRM's I am not very worried. If it was my only PC then I would be extremely worried.
> 
> Not sure I want a AIO when I have a much more powerful D5 based custom loop waiting to be used. Although they do look nice these days. I just need a really nice block and I have not yet chosen one, or done enough research yet to informatively buy one. But soon.
> 
> All seems squared away pretty much already. Thank you
> 
> By the way, Ryzen Master tells me it is boosting to 4270 and Ryzen DRAM Calculator says my RAM can go as high as 3674. RAM is the Team Dark Pro 3200 B-die sticks. 3674 seems like a pipe dream to me. Lol


No....the 2600x isn't pushing the VRM's really. They also don't even come close to their throttle temp(125°C). They barely reach 50°C under load. 

I hear ya on custom....I swap parts too much for all that work. :thumb:

I don't use Ryzen Master....I have, but not much anymore. I have my core speed set....4.2ghz all cores...performs nice. Yea, the calc says my ram it "capable" of 3674, but yea, that is a dream. I'm super stable at 3400CL14....works fine for me. 

Here was my run of IBT w/AVX last night:



Spoiler


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah on a proper mobo I am hoping to see 3600 Mhz ram. Might have to wait for Zen 2 though, and a better mobo of course. Ryzen Master said my VRM's (EDC?) was at 95-98% and was in red color, lol. I don't like when things hit red colors, lol. I wasn't using it for Overclocking, I just thought it was for specs use, kinda like a very fancy version of CPU-Z or HWiNFO. But the system seemed to run much warmer when I launched it, so I felt as if it was auto overclocking it? I don't need this system Overclocking just yet so I uninstalled Ryzen Master right away.

The ONLY thing I am OK with Overclocking is the ram and my GPU. Again, until I get a decent mobo. $79 mobos are not for OCN, haha.


----------



## Hequaqua

}SkOrPn--' said:


> Yeah on a proper mobo I am hoping to see 3600 Mhz ram. Might have to wait for Zen 2 though, and a better mobo of course. Ryzen Master said my VRM's (EDC?) was at 95-98% and was in red color, lol. I don't like when things hit red colors, lol. I wasn't using it for Overclocking, I just thought it was for specs use, kinda like a very fancy version of CPU-Z or HWiNFO. But the system seemed to run much warmer when I launched it, so I felt as if it was auto overclocking it? I don't need this system Overclocking just yet so I uninstalled Ryzen Master right away.
> 
> The ONLY thing I am OK with Overclocking is the ram and my GPU. Again, until I get a decent mobo. $79 mobos are not for OCN, haha.


I hear ya on that!....lol


----------



## mongoled

}SkOrPn--' said:


> Ryzen Master said my VRM's (EDC?) was at 95-98% and was in red color, lol


Hi, am unsure whats correct or not with that.

I just checked mine and when the PC is generally idling that value is at

EDC (CPU)
'87% of 140 A, Limit 168 A'

Now when I load prime with small FFT's it goes to 82% i.e. it went down in value.

Is this whats its meant to be showing ?? 

Does not seem right to me..........


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I surely have no clue if that is correct or not. It certainly seems strange to me that the number would go down during a Prime run. Mine almost hit 100% and I thought it was Ryzen Master causing it, so I uninstalled it. Maybe it was telling me something I needed to see? Cheap boards come with cheap VRM's, so I fully expected these VRM's to be weak. But I see others in Amazon running the same chip at 4.2Ghz 24/7 on this board without any issue.... yet, lol


----------



## rdr09

...


----------



## Solohuman

I'm in! 2600X.
Now the challenge begins...
My MSI board has option for "Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar".
Should this be set to auto, enabled or disabled?
I already have Precision Boost Overdrive enabled. 

So much to learn! lol...


----------



## jclafi

Yes so much to learn, but this is the most fun part of overclocking...

As you know i put together a R5 2600 @ 4.2 now, the thing is a beast. Beat the i5 8400 easy even in S.T games and app´s. Also the memory, at least @ 3200, w/ customized Ryzen DRam calculator timmings is a must.

Your motherboard shuld max out the R5 2600X easy. If mine can, your can too. 

Good Luck !



Solohuman said:


> I'm in! 2600X.
> Now the challenge begins...
> My MSI board has option for "Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar".
> Should this be set to auto, enabled or disabled?
> I already have Precision Boost Overdrive enabled.
> 
> So much to learn! lol...


----------



## Solohuman

jclafi said:


> Yes so much to learn, but this is the most fun part of overclocking...
> 
> As you know i put together a R5 2600 @ 4.2 now, the thing is a beast. Beat the i5 8400 easy even in S.T games and app´s. Also the memory, at least @ 3200, w/ customized Ryzen DRam calculator timmings is a must.
> 
> Your motherboard shuld max out the R5 2600X easy. If mine can, your can too.
> 
> Good Luck !


Fun part of overclocking if one has the time. But anyway, more research needed, this is what I get for being early adopter of B450 & 2600X. 
That MSI board I have had good reviews with VRMs like its X470 big brother. 
I'm checking how high my Kingston HyperX ram can OC with 1.35vdimm ceiling. As we know, high perf ram really benefits the architecture of Zen+.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Solohuman said:


> My MSI board has option for "Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar".
> Should this be set to auto, enabled or disabled?
> I already have Precision Boost Overdrive enabled.
> 
> So much to learn! lol...


Hmm, I don't remember that option in my B350 board. But isn't that part of Ryzen 2000 series anyway? I been in my UEFI a lot but I need to get more familiar with this stuff. I am coming from a Rampage III Extreme and a Hexa core Xeon and legacy BIOS, so all these UEFI based boards are new to me.


----------



## Solohuman

}SkOrPn--' said:


> Hmm, I don't remember that option in my B350 board. But isn't that part of Ryzen 2000 series anyway? I been in my UEFI a lot but I need to get more familiar with this stuff. I am coming from a Rampage III Extreme and a Hexa core Xeon and legacy BIOS, so all these UEFI based boards are new to me.


XFR2 is what AMD calls that A.I. overclock system & yeah its only on 2nd gen Ryzens. Newer UEFI bios certainly a learning curve for me coming from 5+ yr old AM3+ systems but even with my old Sabertooth 990FX board, that had UEFI bios but easier to navigate than this MSI B450 board has, that I have now. Although that board has only 1st release bios atm.


----------



## Johan45

}SkOrPn--' said:


> Hmm, I don't remember that option in my B350 board. But isn't that part of Ryzen 2000 series anyway? I been in my UEFI a lot but I need to get more familiar with this stuff. I am coming from a Rampage III Extreme and a Hexa core Xeon and legacy BIOS, so all these UEFI based boards are new to me.


If you have it, it'll be under the AMD CBS options wherever those are. Check the sub categories


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

I found something called Precision Boost Overdrive but nothing called XFR2, or XFR. I tried 3400 using the Safe settings from DRAM Calc, but it nearly killed the system and was very rough trying to recover it as it was flickering and didn't even recognize my keyboard anymore. 30 seconds with the clear cmos and a few minutes later it finally recovered. Not sure I want to try again with only one soldered bios chip. lol

Can someone give me simple steps to take. Should I start with 3200 instead and tighter timings? Or should I try 3266, or 3333, or what steps should I take to try and overclock it further? Maybe I need to use the max voltage suggestion first, instead of the minimum voltage first? Or will 3200 and tighter timings be good enough? This Asrock B350 board has far more timing settings than the DRAM Calculator shows, so do I leave all the others at Auto or what ever they currently are? That is what I was already doing, but the system did not like the DRAM Calcs numbers. Thought I had lost this board already. lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Start at 3200 tight timings and work your way up. 

I don't pay attention to the voltage really......DDR4 can run up to 1.45 without a issue as long as you keep it cool. (Actually, it can go way higher, but then you have degradation)

I'm running my B-dies at 1.43v set in the bios....with 3400cl14 timings.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Thank you Hequaqua, that makes sense.

I did run my voltages just one tick higher than the suggested numbers as I was already thinking it was a bad idea to start low on the V. Instinct was telling me that and yet I kinda ignored it. But somehow I was thinking the DRAM Calc was for sure working numbers when using the Safe settings. Now I realize it's just using an educated guess as a general rule kinda thing.

Maybe I should double check what my sticks are exactly too using that Thaiphoon Burner?


----------



## Hequaqua

}SkOrPn--' said:


> Thank you Hequaqua, that makes sense.
> 
> I did run my voltages just one tick higher than the suggested numbers as I was already thinking it was a bad idea to start low on the V. Instinct was telling me that and yet I kinda ignored it. But somehow I was thinking the DRAM Calc was for sure working numbers when using the Safe settings. Now I realize it's just using an educated guess as a general rule kinda thing.
> 
> Maybe I should double check what my sticks are exactly too using that Thaiphoon Burner?


No problem....hope it helps ya. 

Yea, run it and see what it tells you. I haven't read the whole thread on memory clocking, but it appears to me, a lot of those are the 8c16t parts, and usually on the CHVII. I'm on the Aorus Gaming 7 and have real good luck though. 

It's a lot of trial and error.....Oh....I've also read that any memory OC'ing that the SoC should be 1.1v. That's what I'm running....in Windows and under load it reads around 1.081-1.087v.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Yeah OK, then maybe I didn't have the SoC voltage high enough. Very good tip, thanks.


----------



## Spawne32

Anyone have issues with the latest agesa update and windows black screening and rebooting after trying to wake up from sleep? I updated the bios and used exactly the same settings as before on my Asus B350-i Strix board and encountered this issue.


----------



## Hequaqua

}SkOrPn--' said:


> Yeah OK, then maybe I didn't have the SoC voltage high enough. Very good tip, thanks.


No problem. Good Luck! Hope ya get what you are looking for.....and are stable. 

I use several different tests myself. I start with TM5...then I run GSAT, then HCI. TM5 will find issues pretty quick. They say 5 cycles. I do 5 and if it passes, I set it to 15. Then move on.

Also, keep a eye on your ram temps....about 42°C they become unstable...and well, cause it to fail testing. :thumb:


----------



## kazablanka

hello guys ,does anyone have same problems with 2600x ,as you can see it cant boost single core at 4.2ghz even with zero load... It cant overclocked over 4.1ghz and this with 1.4v . I filed an rma form to amd because this chip is crap...


----------



## Hequaqua

kazablanka said:


> hello guys ,does anyone have same problems with 2600x ,as you can see it cant boost single core at 4.2ghz even with zero load... It cant overclocked over 4.1ghz and this with 1.4v . I filed an rma form to amd because this chip is crap...


What board are you using?

Have you enabled PBO in the bios?

Temps look OK...from what I could see.

HWiNFO64 is the best program for monitoring your system(imo).

https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php

EDIT: BTW, in CB and those types of programs you probably won't see 4.250 on any cores. Try a gaming benchmark(Valley, Heaven) and see if it boosts.

Example with mine set to Auto on the core:

Valley


Spoiler




View attachment valley_2018_08_29_13_34_58_721.bmp




Edit II(example of CB with Auto):


Spoiler


----------



## kazablanka

Hequaqua said:


> What board are you using?
> 
> Have you enabled PBO in the bios?
> 
> Temps look OK...from what I could see.
> 
> HWiNFO64 is the best program for monitoring your system(imo).
> 
> https://www.hwinfo.com/download.php
> 
> EDIT: BTW, in CB and those types of programs you probably won't see 4.250 on any cores. Try a gaming benchmark(Valley, Heaven) and see if it boosts.
> 
> Example with mine set to Auto on the core:
> 
> Valley
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 215154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit II(example of CB with Auto):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 215156


I am on a crosshair vii ,the system is watercooled so temps are not problem. I checked with multiple programmes and games the max turbo frequency is 4073mhz . PBO is enabled yes. Hwinfo has a lag with one of my drives and gets stack at loading so icant use it for the moment ,i use also ryzen master for monitoring and the results are the same.


----------



## Hequaqua

kazablanka said:


> I am on a crosshair vii ,the system is watercooled so temps are not problem. I checked with multiple programmes and games the max turbo frequency is 4073mhz . PBO is enabled yes. Hwinfo has a lag with one of my drives and gets stack at loading so icant use it for the moment ,i use also ryzen master for monitoring and the results are the same.


Hmmmmm.....odd. 

A buddy of mine has the same board...maybe he has some input. He has his clock set to a static of 4.2ghz with 1.375v I believe.

I'll tell him to look at the thread and see what he has to say. :thumb:

Edit: He say's he'll take a look in a few....:thumb: His name is Hurricane btw. Hopefully, he can get you set up....possible it could be a dud chip.


----------



## kazablanka

Hequaqua said:


> Hmmmmm.....odd.
> 
> A buddy of mine has the same board...maybe he has some input. He has his clock set to a static of 4.2ghz with 1.375v I believe.
> 
> I'll tell him to look at the thread and see what he has to say. :thumb:


Thanks ,i think that my chip is so low binned that it cant handle advertised turbo clocks. It looks more for a 2600 that accidentally became a 2600x ... It cant overclocked @ 4.2ghz even with 1.5volts... The best i can is 4.1ghz with 1.4volts and this not tested for stability.


----------



## Hequaqua

kazablanka said:


> Thanks ,i think that my chip is so low binned that it cant handle advertised turbo clocks. It looks more for a 2600 that accidentally became a 2600x ... It cant overclocked @ 4.2ghz even with 1.5volts... The best i can is 4.1ghz with 1.4volts and this not tested for stability.


Ouch!.....1.5v!

I can hit 4.4 all core with that voltage...but not stable...might make a run of something, but not much. [email protected] is pretty good on my chip. I don't like using that much voltage though. These new chips, like the originals don't scale that well with voltage. Him and I are stable at [email protected] though. I think that's what he's at.....can't remember.

Edit: I'll kid you like I do him when he has a problem...."It's the board man!"....lmao I give him grief because he talked me into a Asus Strix board that I sent back and got the Gigabyte board....lmao He tells me the same when I have a issue though.....it's all in good fun.


----------



## kazablanka

Hequaqua said:


> Ouch!.....1.5v!
> 
> I can hit 4.4 all core with that voltage...but not stable...might make a run of something, but not much. [email protected] is pretty good on my chip. I don't like using that much voltage though. These new chips, like the originals don't scale that well with voltage. Him and I are stable at [email protected] though. I think that's what he's at.....can't remember.
> 
> Edit: I'll kid you like I do him when he has a problem...."It's the board man!"....lmao I give him grief because he talked me into a Asus Strix board that I sent back and got the Gigabyte board....lmao He tells me the same when I have a issue though.....it's all in good fun.


4.4ghz is a dream for me! all people i know can run this cpu @4.2ghz with about 1.36 - 1.37v except of me. I hope to hear good news from amd , i had rma a 1700 before pretty easy. I think the board is ok but there isn't a way to check it. For the record my 1700 was running great @4GHz with this board.


----------



## hurricane28

In order to help you i need to know what BIOS you are running and what Windows version you are on. 

I have the same board as you so maybe i can help. 

I need all your System specs and your BIOS settings in order to help you.


----------



## kazablanka

hurricane28 said:


> In order to help you i need to know what BIOS you are running and what Windows version you are on.
> 
> I have the same board as you so maybe i can help.
> 
> I need all your System specs and your BIOS settings in order to help you.


I am on 0804 bios ,everything is on auto in bios except memory which is overclocked at 3533mhz with 1asmus rec. settings
windows 10 home edition 1803


----------



## Hequaqua

kazablanka said:


> 4.4ghz is a dream for me! all people i know can run this cpu @4.2ghz with about 1.36 - 1.37v except of me. I hope to hear good news from amd , i had rma a 1700 before pretty easy. I think the board is ok but there isn't a way to check it. For the record my 1700 was running great @4GHz with this board.





hurricane28 said:


> In order to help you i need to know what BIOS you are running and what Windows version you are on.
> 
> I have the same board as you so maybe i can help.
> 
> I need all your System specs and your BIOS settings in order to help you.


There ya go man.....hope he can help you....very well could be the CPU....maybe you can at least try to narrow it down a bit more.

Thanks Hurricane, you're alright, I don't care what people say about ya! lmao :thumb:


----------



## hurricane28

kazablanka said:


> I am on 0804 bios ,everything is on auto in bios except memory which is overclocked at 3533mhz with 1asmus rec. settings
> windows 10 home edition 1803


Okay and how stable is that speed of Memory? Did you try lower speed as well on the memory?


----------



## kazablanka

hurricane28 said:


> Okay and how stable is that speed of Memory? Did you try lower speed as well on the memory?


I have test the system with prime95 ,ibt avx very high and memtest64 ,everything is ok ,no errors no problem until know. I have the same problem with ram @2133mhz

here is with memory at 2933mhz it seems that cpu hits power limit i cant explain it...


----------



## Solohuman

kazablanka said:


> I have test the system with prime95 ,ibt avx very high and memtest64 ,everything is ok ,no errors no problem until know. I have the same problem with ram @2133mhz
> 
> here is with memory at 2933mhz it seems that cpu hits power limit i cant explain it...


Have same cpu as you but B450 platform.
How hot do your VRMs get? I know you say you have H20 cooling on cpu but active cooling on VRMs is critical or XFR2 will limit core boosts.


----------



## kazablanka

Solohuman said:


> Have same cpu as you but B450 platform.
> How hot do your VRMs get? I know you say you have H20 cooling on cpu but active cooling on VRMs is critical or XFR2 will limit core boosts.


there is a fan on the top of the case that push air to vrm's heat sink so idont thing that this is the problem ,i have realized that is just a bad chip that needs alot of voltage to hit 4.2ghz. I was about to rma it but i have to pay 66euros to ship the cpu to amd with dhl ,so i sent them a mail for a prepaid ticket ,and iam waiting for their answer. I hope to have some news from them on monday. 
Almost every one with this chip can overclock it at 4.2ghz with just 1.36 -1.37 volts , i cant overclock mine above 4.1ghz with 1.425v and i dont now if it is stable just for cinebench ,for more it just cant whatever volts i have gave.


----------



## LesPaulLover

MOBO + RAM COMPATIBILITY question:

So I ordered this MOBO ( https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813145058 ), this RAM ( https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232180 ) and a Ryzen 5 2600x. I didn't realize that DRAM kit wasnt on the QVL, unfortunately. Should I expect to be able to run it at some kind of reasonable speed? (it's rated for 3000mhz @ 15-15-15-35)


----------



## jclafi

Will work....

Ryzen 2XXX series have good memory support.

Good Luck !




LesPaulLover said:


> MOBO + RAM COMPATIBILITY question:
> 
> So I ordered this MOBO ( https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813145058 ), this RAM ( https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232180 ) and a Ryzen 5 2600x. I didn't realize that DRAM kit wasnt on the QVL, unfortunately. Should I expect to be able to run it at some kind of reasonable speed? (it's rated for 3000mhz @ 15-15-15-35)


----------



## Solohuman

kazablanka said:


> there is a fan on the top of the case that push air to vrm's heat sink so idont thing that this is the problem ,i have realized that is just a bad chip that needs alot of voltage to hit 4.2ghz. I was about to rma it but i have to pay 66euros to ship the cpu to amd with dhl ,so i sent them a mail for a prepaid ticket ,and iam waiting for their answer. I hope to have some news from them on monday.
> Almost every one with this chip can overclock it at 4.2ghz with just 1.36 -1.37 volts , i cant overclock mine above 4.1ghz with 1.425v and i dont now if it is stable just for cinebench ,for more it just cant whatever volts i have gave.


That's a point, the silicon lottery is either in one's favor or not. 
I must say though, in my experiments last couple days, it's challenging to get decent OC out of 2600X on B450, but I don't want to pass judgement yet as bios is only 1.10 version so far.

Best I could do so far with my setup at least on RMU v1.4 stability test is 4.4GHz, my ram is holding be back I know, however it's a clear indication of what my silicon can do with this early bios.


----------



## Solohuman

Can anyone with 2600X & B450 board, boot beyond 4.4GHz into windows?
Tried 4.5GHz boot but system not even able to creep into CMOS recovery mode, had to do jumper trick to boot @ defaults...


----------



## jclafi

Dude i did clocked the 2600 up to 4.35Ghz, but w/ insane voltages, about 1.525v in BIOS. Only w/ that voltage was stable, anything less is a no go.

Temps where all over the place under stress mode, a real mess (85ºc+), aborted after 10 min of stress since i don't want to burn my CPU. In my opinion don't worth the voltages/temperature some extra 150Mhz.

I'm very happy w/ this CPU @ 4.2Ghz, the thing is a beast, paired w/ custom timmings and 3200DDR4 is a proper 12 thread monster !

My GTX1060 6Gb is flying, all my games runs so nice, desktop use is a nuclear submarine, enconding is a destroyer ! 

Very very fast ! And is only a cheap R5 2600.... Imagine a 2700X or 8700K. My new PSU arrived this week, such pretty build !

Damm your clock is insane !


----------



## Gdourado

Anyone knows how the strix b450 itx handle hynix ram with a 2600?
Can it run gskill 3200 cl16 at 3200 cl16?
Or does ryzen still have issues and must run hynix at 2933 max?

Cheers 

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## jclafi

Gdourado said:


> Anyone knows how the strix b450 itx handle hynix ram with a 2600?
> Can it run gskill 3200 cl16 at 3200 cl16?
> Or does ryzen still have issues and must run hynix at 2933 max?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


I have Corsair Vengeance LPX w/ Hynix M. Runs 3200 Stock no problem. CL16 w/ custom timmings since i use Ryzen DRAM calculator.


----------



## Gdourado

Can anyone with an Asus B450-I gaming please confirm if the rear line-out jack is amped when used with headphones?
Or if the amps are only for the front panel HD audio.

Thanks a lot!

Cheers!


----------



## kazablanka

Solohuman said:


> That's a point, the silicon lottery is either in one's favor or not.
> I must say though, in my experiments last couple days, it's challenging to get decent OC out of 2600X on B450, but I don't want to pass judgement yet as bios is only 1.10 version so far.
> 
> Best I could do so far with my setup at least on RMU v1.4 stability test is 4.4GHz, my ram is holding be back I know, however it's a clear indication of what my silicon can do with this early bios.



Your chip seems very good, i have sent the cpu back to amd for rma, i hope to have a new one next week.


----------



## Solohuman

kazablanka said:


> Your chip seems very good, i have sent the cpu back to amd for rma, i hope to have a new one next week.


Good, I hope you get a decent chip. 
I'm seeing reports around on different OC forums, that some report trouble hitting 4.25GHz with XFR2 enabled for 2600X, but everything else on auto. That is at least on B450 board.


----------



## Solohuman

jclafi said:


> Dude i did clocked the 2600 up to 4.35Ghz, but w/ insane voltages, about 1.525v in BIOS. Only w/ that voltage was stable, anything less is a no go.
> 
> Temps where all over the place under stress mode, a real mess (85ºc+), aborted after 10 min of stress since i don't want to burn my CPU. In my opinion don't worth the voltages/temperature some extra 150Mhz.
> 
> I'm very happy w/ this CPU @ 4.2Ghz, the thing is a beast, paired w/ custom timmings and 3200DDR4 is a proper 12 thread monster !
> 
> My GTX1060 6Gb is flying, all my games runs so nice, desktop use is a nuclear submarine, enconding is a destroyer !
> 
> Very very fast ! And is only a cheap R5 2600.... Imagine a 2700X or 8700K. My new PSU arreived this week, such pretty build !
> 
> Damm your clock is insane !


That is why I choose X version over non X chip. Mine boosts to 1.50v with XFR2 enabled but at 4.25GHz. A manual OC can get 4.35-4.4GHz with less than 1.40v. At least stable in IBT & RMU v1.4. 

Your RAM is obviously better than mine though but when I built this AM4 based rig, I didn't care that much just wanted to get on to AM4 platform.


----------



## Herophobic

Yo

With the stock cooler of the 2600x, what will be the stable/safe overlock I can expect?


----------



## Hequaqua

Herophobic said:


> Yo
> 
> With the stock cooler of the 2600x, what will be the stable/safe overlock I can expect?


There are a lot of factors to really consider. One would be temps.....stock voltages are normally a bit high...and the 2600x on my x370 and x470 both boosted to 4.25. Those boosts clocks are based on alot of things though...temp being one.

You will just have to play with it and see. 

As for OC'ing......you might get 4.3ghz, but the voltage will be a bit high...which in turn will run up the temps.....The boosts on the 2600x do a good job of really oc'ing without having to oc. You will see lower boosts in CPU related tests....CB15, IBT AVX, OCCT, etc. I've settled on a 4.2 all [email protected] set in the bios....runs fine for me....note that I'm not on a stock cooler, so your mileage may vary. 

Voltage scaling on Ryzen+ is still a issue for most chips...but maybe you got a real sweet piece of silicon....let's hope ya did. :thumb:


----------



## Herophobic

Hequaqua said:


> There are a lot of factors to really consider. One would be temps.....stock voltages are normally a bit high...and the 2600x on my x370 and x470 both boosted to 4.25. Those boosts clocks are based on alot of things though...temp being one.
> 
> You will just have to play with it and see.
> 
> As for OC'ing......you might get 4.3ghz, but the voltage will be a bit high...which in turn will run up the temps.....The boosts on the 2600x do a good job of really oc'ing without having to oc. You will see lower boosts in CPU related tests....CB15, IBT AVX, OCCT, etc. I've settled on a 4.2 all [email protected] set in the bios....runs fine for me....note that I'm not on a stock cooler, so your mileage may vary.
> 
> Voltage scaling on Ryzen+ is still a issue for most chips...but maybe you got a real sweet piece of silicon....let's hope ya did. :thumb:


Thanks for your insight.
But I was hoping to see someone overlocking with the stock cooler.
I'll be fine with 4ghz, so I'm wondering if the stock cooler will be enough.


----------



## Johan45

In my testing the 2600X ran fine at stock on the included cooler boosting to 4.05 GHz on all cores and 4.25 GHz in light loads. The cooler kept it within limits but it's not really suited for much more. It was hitting 85° in P95 small FFT tests which is a hard workload but that should give you an idea.


----------



## cssorkinman

Johan45 said:


> In my testing the 2600X ran fine at stock on the included cooler boosting to 4.05 GHz on all cores and 4.25 GHz in light loads. The cooler kept it within limits but it's not really suited for much more. It was hitting 85° in P95 small FFT tests which is a hard workload but that should give you an idea.


I was curious about the new Ryzen e chips - do you suppose your 2600X would operate within the clockspeed/tdp/power useage envelope of the new chips?


----------



## Solohuman

cssorkinman said:


> I was curious about the new Ryzen e chips - do you suppose your 2600X would operate within the clockspeed/tdp/power useage envelope of the new chips?


I also have 2600X, it's on B450 platform with aftermarket tower cooler. 

It goes well beyond 95w TDP that AMD advertise for this cpu. 

My system measured at the wall socket with a power meter reports over 200w draw in CPU intensive testing like with IBT, p95 etc.. this is running at stock clocks but with XFR2 enabled. 

Specs of my system are in my rig builder profile. 

Keep in mind this is the WHOLE system in a case, in saying that though, my system is basic compared to some on here.


----------



## cssorkinman

Solohuman said:


> I also have 2600X, it's on B450 platform with aftermarket tower cooler.
> 
> It goes well beyond 95w TDP that AMD advertise for this cpu.
> 
> My system measured at the wall socket with a power meter reports over 200w draw in CPU intensive testing like with IBT, p95 etc.. this is running at stock clocks but with XFR2 enabled.
> 
> Specs of my system are in my rig builder profile.
> 
> Keep in mind this is the WHOLE system in a case, in saying that though, my system is basic compared to some on here.



If you were really bored here's something to try - 3100 baseclock with 4000 xfr for the lowest stable voltage - p 95 etc. 

Just trying to see if the new e chips are much more efficient than current ones or just clocked low enough to hit the tdp target AMD is quoting....( accurate or not ).


----------



## Johan45

cssorkinman said:


> I was curious about the new Ryzen e chips - do you suppose your 2600X would operate within the clockspeed/tdp/power useage envelope of the new chips?





Solohuman said:


> I also have 2600X, it's on B450 platform with aftermarket tower cooler.
> 
> It goes well beyond 95w TDP that AMD advertise for this cpu.
> 
> My system measured at the wall socket with a power meter reports over 200w draw in CPU intensive testing like with IBT, p95 etc.. this is running at stock clocks but with XFR2 enabled.
> 
> Specs of my system are in my rig builder profile.
> 
> Keep in mind this is the WHOLE system in a case, in saying that though, my system is basic compared to some on here.





cssorkinman said:


> If you were really bored here's something to try - 3100 baseclock with 4000 xfr for the lowest stable voltage - p 95 etc.
> 
> Just trying to see if the new e chips are much more efficient than current ones or just clocked low enough to hit the tdp target AMD is quoting....( accurate or not ).


Pretty sure AMD plays the same game that Intel does when it comes to "TDP" those numbers are based on the "stock" speed excluding any turbo/boost so the 2600X is 95 W @ 3.6 GHz even though the CPU boosts to 4.0 +- on all cores which pulls closer to 130 W. So dropping the base speed to 3.1 would easily put it in the 65 W envelope. Boost speed is irrelevant when talking CPU TDP since they don't count it.


----------



## kazablanka

Solohuman said:


> Good, I hope you get a decent chip.
> I'm seeing reports around on different OC forums, that some report trouble hitting 4.25GHz with XFR2 enabled for 2600X, but everything else on auto. That is at least on B450 board.


Amd rma is really fast...

This chip is ok ,iam now playing with pbo and xfr. The board is indeed crappy ,alot of bugs... 
I have now set -0.1v offset for vcore ,llc4, performance enchancer level2 and 100.2 bulk. Single core jumps @ 4257mhz at cinebench and multi plays around 4100-4130mhz. The memory is stable @ 3533mhz while with the previous cpu it wasnt
I thin there is no need for straight overclocking to this chips as pbo and xfr2 works pretty well.


----------



## hurricane28

kazablanka said:


> Amd rma is really fast...
> 
> This chip is ok ,iam now playing with pbo and xfr. The board is indeed crappy ,alot of bugs...
> I have now set -0.1v offset for vcore ,llc4, performance enchancer level2 and 100.2 bulk. Single core jumps @ 4257mhz at cinebench and multi plays around 4100-4130mhz. The memory is stable @ 3533mhz while with the previous cpu it wasnt
> I thin there is no need for straight overclocking to this chips as pbo and xfr2 works pretty well.



what "bugs" did you encounter? 

And how did you stabilize 3533 MHz RAM? I can barely stabilize 3466 MHz RAM.. Also what BIOS are you running? I am on 0804.


----------



## kazablanka

hurricane28 said:


> what "bugs" did you encounter?
> 
> And how did you stabilize 3533 MHz RAM? I can barely stabilize 3466 MHz RAM.. Also what BIOS are you running? I am on 0804.


I am on 0509 ,is the best for what i want ,0804 is a bad overclocking bios. Basically this board needs more voltage to be stable from every other board and i dont know why...
some issues is that i cant overclock with bus multiplier everything above 101 just does not post. Fans doesnt run at lowest rpms ,sudden shut downs and all this on 300euro motherboard (last time with asus)...

The ram was stable with 0804 too. Maybe it is just the imc ,my previous 2600x couldn't run 3533 just 3466 . 

I just found the best settings for my cpu. bulk 100.2 / pe2 / vcore offset (-0.875v) /power phase - optimized / pb cb 11.5 / performance boost enabled /everything else setting for cpu on auto .
For ram 1.43v / soc 1.075v

With this settings the cpu can boost at 4150 mhz on all cores even on ibt . On some programs not so demanding such us winrar boost at 4200mhz all core .I am quite satisfied if we take in mind that this is an undervolted stock configuration.


----------



## hurricane28

I agree man, this 0804 BIOS is the worst imo too. Did a lot of testing and its very finicky. One moment you are stable and the other moment you're not.. Frustrating. 

Look in this thread how many people have issues with Assus boards, that's right, i call them Assus from now on because they are full of sh... https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...og-crosshair-vii-overclocking-thread-331.html

Its a nice setup you got there but how did you test for RAM stability? 

You are also using the wrong version of IBT man, you need AVX version which can be downloaded here:https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...cial-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club.html

For me, its the last Assus board as well man if they do not step up their game.. This is just bad coding and bad engineering imo, especially with the fan issues.. Other board manufacturers have no issues but only Assus man.. luckily i got this boar for free tho.


----------



## kazablanka

hurricane28 said:


> I agree man, this 0804 BIOS is the worst imo too. Did a lot of testing and its very finicky. One moment you are stable and the other moment you're not.. Frustrating.
> 
> Look in this thread how many people have issues with Assus boards, that's right, i call them Assus from now on because they are full of sh... https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...og-crosshair-vii-overclocking-thread-331.html
> 
> Its a nice setup you got there but how did you test for RAM stability?
> 
> You are also using the wrong version of IBT man, you need AVX version which can be downloaded here:https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...cial-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club.html
> 
> For me, its the last Assus board as well man if they do not step up their game.. This is just bad coding and bad engineering imo, especially with the fan issues.. Other board manufacturers have no issues but only Assus man.. luckily i got this boar for free tho.


I fully agree with you... Thanks i was looking for this ibt version and i couldn't find it. Firstly i run 1usmus memory test ,then check it with memtset64 and i also run prime96 to see if the system is fully stable because some times may the memory testing is ok but the cpu and memory test together may fail because of incorrect soc voltage. So i think that the system is quiet stable.

Here is my bios settings



Spoiler



[2018/09/14 20:05:50]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
eCLK Mode [Synchronous mode]
BCLK Frequency [100.2000]
BCLK_Divider [Auto]
Performance Enhancer [Level 2]
CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Performance Bias [CB11.5]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3540MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Enabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
CPU Offset Mode Sign [-]
- CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.08750]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.07500]
DRAM Voltage [1.43000]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
Target TDP [Auto]
TRC_EOM [Auto]
TRTP_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_EOM [Auto]
TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
TWCL_EOM [Auto]
TWR_EOM [Auto]
TFAW_EOM [Auto]
TRCT_EOM [Auto]
TREFI_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [15]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc [42]
TrrdS [5]
TrrdL [8]
Tfaw [42]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [10]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [283]
Trfc2 [Auto]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [8]
Trdwr [7]
Twrrd [3]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [7]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [5]
TrdrdDd [5]
Tcke [1]
ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Enabled]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [140%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.43000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
Firmware TPM [Disable]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Auto]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
PT USB Redriver [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
Q-Code LED Function [Disabled after POST]
Primary Video Device [PCIE / PCI Video]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
NVMe RAID mode [Disabled]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
M.2_2 PCIe Bandwidth Configuration [Auto]
PCIEX16/X8_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2_1 Link Mode [Auto]
M.2_2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
USB Type C Power Switch [Auto]
When system is in working state [On]
When system is in sleep, hibernate or soft off states [On]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Debug Port Table [Disabled]
Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
Device [CT250MX500SSD1]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
U31G2_EC3 [Enabled]
U31G2_EA2 [Enabled]
U31G2_E1 [Enabled]
U31G1_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_3 [Enabled]
U31G1_4 [Enabled]
U31G1_5 [Enabled]
U31G1_6 [Enabled]
U31G1_7 [Enabled]
U31G1_8 [Enabled]
U31G1_9 [Enabled]
U31G1_10 [Enabled]
USB11 [Enabled]
USB12 [Enabled]
USB13 [Enabled]
USB14 [Enabled]
USB15 [Enabled]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor3 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Ignore]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
HAMP Fan Speed [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [VRM]
Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [50]
Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
HAMP Fan Q-Fan Control [Auto]
HAMP Fan Q-Fan Source [CPU]
HAMP Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
HAMP Fan Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
HAMP Fan Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
U31G1_1 [Enabled]
U31G1_2 [Enabled]
U31G1_3 [Enabled]
U31G1_4 [Enabled]
IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
Generic Mode [Auto]
SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
SPI Read Mode [Auto]
SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
SPI Burst Write [Auto]
I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
SATA D3 Support [Auto]
EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
SD D3 Support [Auto]
S0I3 [Auto]
Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
HPET In SB [Auto]
MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
_OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
USB MSI Option [Auto]
LPC MSI Option [Auto]
PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
AB MSI Option [Auto]
SB C1E Support [Auto]
SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
PSPP Policy [Auto]
Memory Clock [Auto]
Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
Memory Clear [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Auto-launch ASUS Grid [Enabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [1]
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


----------



## Johan45

hurricane28 said:


> I agree man, this 0804 BIOS is the worst imo too. Did a lot of testing and its very finicky. One moment you are stable and the other moment you're not.. Frustrating.
> 
> Look in this thread how many people have issues with Assus boards, that's right, i call them Assus from now on because they are full of sh... https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...og-crosshair-vii-overclocking-thread-331.html
> 
> Its a nice setup you got there but how did you test for RAM stability?
> 
> You are also using the wrong version of IBT man, you need AVX version which can be downloaded here:https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...cial-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club.html
> 
> For me, its the last Assus board as well man if they do not step up their game.. This is just bad coding and bad engineering imo, especially with the fan issues.. Other board manufacturers have no issues but only Assus man.. luckily i got this boar for free tho.





kazablanka said:


> I fully agree with you... Thanks i was looking for this ibt version and i couldn't find it. Firstly i run 1usmus memory test ,then check it with memtset64 and i also run prime96 to see if the system is fully stable because some times may the memory testing is ok but the cpu and memory test together may fail because of incorrect soc voltage. So i think that the system is quiet stable.
> 
> Here is my bios settings
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [2018/09/14 20:05:50]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> eCLK Mode [Synchronous mode]
> BCLK Frequency [100.2000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Performance Enhancer [Level 2]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [CB11.5]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3540MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Enabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [-]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.08750]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.07500]
> DRAM Voltage [1.43000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [15]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> Trc [42]
> TrrdS [5]
> TrrdL [8]
> Tfaw [42]
> TwtrS [4]
> TwtrL [12]
> Twr [10]
> Trcpage [Auto]
> TrdrdScl [2]
> TwrwrScl [2]
> Trfc [283]
> Trfc2 [Auto]
> Trfc4 [Auto]
> Tcwl [14]
> Trtp [8]
> Trdwr [7]
> Twrrd [3]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [7]
> TwrwrDd [7]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [5]
> TrdrdDd [5]
> Tcke [1]
> ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [Auto]
> RttWr [Auto]
> RttPark [Auto]
> MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Enabled]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [140%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.43000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> Firmware TPM [Disable]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Auto]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Q-Code LED Function [Disabled after POST]
> Primary Video Device [PCIE / PCI Video]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> NVMe RAID mode [Disabled]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> M.2_2 PCIe Bandwidth Configuration [Auto]
> PCIEX16/X8_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2_1 Link Mode [Auto]
> M.2_2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch [Auto]
> When system is in working state [On]
> When system is in sleep, hibernate or soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [CT250MX500SSD1]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> U31G2_EC3 [Enabled]
> U31G2_EA2 [Enabled]
> U31G2_E1 [Enabled]
> U31G1_1 [Enabled]
> U31G1_2 [Enabled]
> U31G1_3 [Enabled]
> U31G1_4 [Enabled]
> U31G1_5 [Enabled]
> U31G1_6 [Enabled]
> U31G1_7 [Enabled]
> U31G1_8 [Enabled]
> U31G1_9 [Enabled]
> U31G1_10 [Enabled]
> USB11 [Enabled]
> USB12 [Enabled]
> USB13 [Enabled]
> USB14 [Enabled]
> USB15 [Enabled]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor3 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Ignore]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> HAMP Fan Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [VRM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [50]
> Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [45]
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
> HAMP Fan Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> HAMP Fan Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> HAMP Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> HAMP Fan Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> HAMP Fan Profile [Standard]
> Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Extension Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Extension Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Extension Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Extension Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Extension Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Extension Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> U31G1_1 [Enabled]
> U31G1_2 [Enabled]
> U31G1_3 [Enabled]
> U31G1_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Auto-launch ASUS Grid [Enabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [1]
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]



I found disabling fast boot in BIOS and quick boot in Windows PP made things much more stable for me from boot to boot. I think the memory trains more consistently, not sure but it solved some weird issues I was having months back.


----------



## kazablanka

Johan45 said:


> I found disabling fast boot in BIOS and quick boot in Windows PP made things much more stable for me from boot to boot. I think the memory trains more consistently, not sure but it solved some weird issues I was having months back.


I dont think that my problems have to do with boot settings ,its more on crosshairs sensors.


----------



## hurricane28

kazablanka said:


> I fully agree with you... Thanks i was looking for this ibt version and i couldn't find it. Firstly i run 1usmus memory test ,then check it with memtset64 and i also run prime96 to see if the system is fully stable because some times may the memory testing is ok but the cpu and memory test together may fail because of incorrect soc voltage. So i think that the system is quiet stable.
> 
> Here is my bios settings
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [2018/09/14 20:05:50]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> eCLK Mode [Synchronous mode]
> BCLK Frequency [100.2000]
> BCLK_Divider [Auto]
> Performance Enhancer [Level 2]
> CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
> Performance Bias [CB11.5]
> Memory Frequency [DDR4-3540MHz]
> Core Performance Boost [Enabled]
> SMT Mode [Auto]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> CPU Core Voltage [Offset mode]
> CPU Offset Mode Sign [-]
> - CPU Core Voltage Offset [0.08750]
> CPU SOC Voltage [Manual mode]
> - VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.07500]
> DRAM Voltage [1.43000]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> 1.05V SB Voltage [Auto]
> Target TDP [Auto]
> TRC_EOM [Auto]
> TRTP_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_S_EOM [Auto]
> TRRS_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_EOM [Auto]
> TWTR_L_EOM [Auto]
> TWCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWR_EOM [Auto]
> TFAW_EOM [Auto]
> TRCT_EOM [Auto]
> TREFI_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TRDRD_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_DD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SD_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SC_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRWR_SCL_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_EOM [Auto]
> TRDWR_EOM [Auto]
> TWRRD_SCDLR_EOM [Auto]
> Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Read Delay [15]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Write Delay [14]
> DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
> Trc [42]
> TrrdS [5]
> TrrdL [8]
> Tfaw [42]
> TwtrS [4]
> TwtrL [12]
> Twr [10]
> Trcpage [Auto]
> TrdrdScl [2]
> TwrwrScl [2]
> Trfc [283]
> Trfc2 [Auto]
> Trfc4 [Auto]
> Tcwl [14]
> Trtp [8]
> Trdwr [7]
> Twrrd [3]
> TwrwrSc [1]
> TwrwrSd [7]
> TwrwrDd [7]
> TrdrdSc [1]
> TrdrdSd [5]
> TrdrdDd [5]
> Tcke [1]
> ProcODT [53.3 ohm]
> Cmd2T [1T]
> Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
> Power Down Enable [Disabled]
> RttNom [Auto]
> RttWr [Auto]
> RttPark [Auto]
> MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
> MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
> MemCkeSetup [Auto]
> MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
> MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
> MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
> MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]
> VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
> VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> VDDP Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
> CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
> 2.5V SB Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
> DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
> PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
> PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
> PLL reference voltage [Auto]
> T Offset [Auto]
> Sense MI Skew [Enabled]
> Sense MI Offset [Auto]
> Promontory presence [Auto]
> Clock Amplitude [Auto]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Current Capability [140%]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
> VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> VDDSOC Current Capability [120%]
> VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VDDSOC Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> DRAM VBoot Voltage [1.43000]
> Security Device Support [Enable]
> Firmware TPM [Disable]
> Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
> PSS Support [Auto]
> SVM Mode [Disabled]
> PT XHCI GEN1 [Auto]
> PT XHCI GEN2 [Auto]
> PT USB Equalization4 [Auto]
> PT USB Redriver [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 0 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 1 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 2 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 3 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 4 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 5 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 6 [Auto]
> PT PCIE PORT 7 [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 0 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 1 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 2 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 3 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 4 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 5 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 6 Enable [Auto]
> PT SATA PORT 7 Enable [Auto]
> Onboard PCIE LAN PXE ROM [Enabled]
> AMD CRB EHCI Debug port switch [Disabled]
> Onboard LED [Enabled]
> Q-Code LED Function [Disabled after POST]
> Primary Video Device [PCIE / PCI Video]
> SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
> SATA Mode [AHCI]
> NVMe RAID mode [Disabled]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Disabled]
> Restore On AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> M.2_2 PCIe Bandwidth Configuration [Auto]
> PCIEX16/X8_1 Mode [Auto]
> PCIEX4_3 Mode [Auto]
> M.2_1 Link Mode [Auto]
> M.2_2 Link Mode [Auto]
> SB Link Mode [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller [Enabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch [Auto]
> When system is in working state [On]
> When system is in sleep, hibernate or soft off states [On]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel LAN OPROM [Disabled]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table [Disabled]
> Debug Port Table 2 [Disabled]
> Device [CT250MX500SSD1]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
> USB Mass Storage Driver Support [Enabled]
> U31G2_EC3 [Enabled]
> U31G2_EA2 [Enabled]
> U31G2_E1 [Enabled]
> U31G1_1 [Enabled]
> U31G1_2 [Enabled]
> U31G1_3 [Enabled]
> U31G1_4 [Enabled]
> U31G1_5 [Enabled]
> U31G1_6 [Enabled]
> U31G1_7 [Enabled]
> U31G1_8 [Enabled]
> U31G1_9 [Enabled]
> U31G1_10 [Enabled]
> USB11 [Enabled]
> USB12 [Enabled]
> USB13 [Enabled]
> USB14 [Enabled]
> USB15 [Enabled]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor3 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Ignore]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> AIO_PUMP Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> W_FLOW Speed [Monitor]
> W_IN Temperature [Monitor]
> W_OUT Temperature [Monitor]
> HAMP Fan Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
> AIO_PUMP/W_PUMP+ Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [VRM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [50]
> Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [45]
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
> HAMP Fan Q-Fan Control [Auto]
> HAMP Fan Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> HAMP Fan Smoothing Up/Down Time [0 sec]
> HAMP Fan Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> HAMP Fan Profile [Standard]
> Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Extension Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Extension Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Extension Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Extension Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Extension Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Extension Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> OnChip SATA Channel [Auto]
> OnChip SATA Type [AHCI]
> U31G1_1 [Enabled]
> U31G1_2 [Enabled]
> U31G1_3 [Enabled]
> U31G1_4 [Enabled]
> IR Config [RX & TX0 Only]
> SdForce18 Enable [Disabled]
> SD Mode configuration [AMDA]
> Uart 0 Enable [Enabled]
> Uart 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 0 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 1 Enable [Enabled]
> I2C 2 Enable [Disabled]
> I2C 3 Enable [Disabled]
> GPIO Devices Support [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 0 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 1 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 2 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 3 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 4 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 5 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 6 [Auto]
> ESATA Port On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 0 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 1 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 2 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 3 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 4 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 5 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 6 [Auto]
> SATA Power On Port 7 [Auto]
> SATA Port 0 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 1 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 2 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 3 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 4 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 5 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 6 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Port 7 MODE [Auto]
> SATA Hot-Removable Support [Auto]
> SATA 6 AHCI Support [Auto]
> Int. Clk Differential Spread [Auto]
> SATA MAXGEN2 CAP OPTION [Auto]
> SATA CLK Mode Option [Auto]
> Aggressive Link PM Capability [Auto]
> Port Multiplier Capability [Auto]
> SATA Ports Auto Clock Control [Auto]
> SATA Partial State Capability [Auto]
> SATA FIS Based Switching [Auto]
> SATA Command Completion Coalescing Support [Auto]
> SATA Slumber State Capability [Auto]
> SATA MSI Capability Support [Auto]
> SATA Target Support 8 Devices [Auto]
> Generic Mode [Auto]
> SATA AHCI Enclosure [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 0 [Auto]
> SATA SGPIO 1 [Disabled]
> SATA PHY PLL [Auto]
> AC/DC Change Message Delivery [Disabled]
> TimerTick Tracking [Auto]
> Clock Interrupt Tag [Auto]
> EHCI Traffic Handling [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C Multi-Core [Disabled]
> Fusion Message C State [Disabled]
> SPI Read Mode [Auto]
> SPI 100MHz Support [Auto]
> SPI Normal Speed [Auto]
> SPI Fast Read Speed [Auto]
> SPI Burst Write [Auto]
> I2C 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 4 D3 Support [Auto]
> I2C 5 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 0 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 1 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 2 D3 Support [Auto]
> UART 3 D3 Support [Auto]
> SATA D3 Support [Auto]
> EHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> XHCI D3 Support [Auto]
> SD D3 Support [Auto]
> S0I3 [Auto]
> Chipset Power Saving Features [Enabled]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option [-0.375%]
> HPET In SB [Auto]
> MsiDis in HPET [Auto]
> _OSC For PCI0 [Auto]
> USB Phy Power Down [Auto]
> PCIB_CLK_Stop Override [0]
> USB MSI Option [Auto]
> LPC MSI Option [Auto]
> PCIBridge MSI Option [Auto]
> AB MSI Option [Auto]
> SB C1E Support [Auto]
> SB Hardware Reduced Support [Auto]
> GPP Serial Debug Bus Enable [Auto]
> PSPP Policy [Auto]
> Memory Clock [Auto]
> Bank Interleaving [Enabled]
> Channel Interleaving [Enabled]
> Memory Clear [Disabled]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Auto]
> POST Delay Time [3 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Auto-launch ASUS Grid [Enabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [1]
> Save to Profile [1]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VDDSOC Voltage [Auto]
> 1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX16/X8_1]


The only reason for me why i went for Assus again is because aesthetics, (for some people that is important) I just won't buy ugly products. And the ton of options and i guessed they learned from the 990FX Sabertooth and ROG boards wish also had fan issues and if you even installed Alsuite 3 or 2 even, the whole system became unstable and the fan speed and voltages were nuts.. 

I even made an video of it: 




that was on the C6H but it can also happen on the C7H.. This problem shouldn't even happen in the first place and when we want some answers we get one after another bull**** story or crappy BIOS.. 
Imo Assus needs to fire all their "engineers" and invest in more and R&D. 11 Months later this fan issue is still not fixed yet and as Elmor (Jon) stated, it wasn't high on their priority list all of a sudden...
I mean, look at the video Kitguru posted which i linked in the C7H thread, they were not happy and the atmosphere it quite tense. Also look at how Leo reacted to their bull answers: " its the reviewers fault" lol.

Also hear the sales pitch of the last man, now if you are so confident in your products you don't need an sales pitch, the product sells itself.. 

Thnx for BIOS settings man, much obliged. I am 3466 MHz 4.2 GHz CPU Stable now but i want 3533 or 3600 MHz but i think i need different BIOS as this 0804 is like you said, bad for overclocking.


----------



## hurricane28

kazablanka said:


> I dont think that my problems have to do with boot settings ,its more on crosshairs sensors.


Same here, i disabled an enabled fast boot and did everything possible but nothing worked on the C6H. The C7H is much better to be honest but also has design flaws and poor BIOS coding which result in instability.


----------



## kazablanka

It seems ok with the avx version too. I will wait until asus do us the favor and move to latest agesa and if the issues haven't solved i will sell this sh... board and i will go for a M7 or Taichi. Gigabyte is too ugly for me


----------



## hurricane28

kazablanka said:


> It seems ok with the avx version too. I will wait until asus do us the favor and move to latest agesa and if the issues haven't solved i will sell this sh... board and i will go for a M7 or Taichi. Gigabyte is too ugly for me


Looks good man.

you can wait a long time than mate, Elmor isn't here until the end of September.. i hope they release new BIOS with new AGESA without him but i don't think so as he is the first to post BIOS here "unofficially" as he self claims but the "official" BIOS is exactly the same..

Yet again they are the only one with problems with the newer AGESA while other manufacturers have no issues at all.. But its AMD failt, 3rd party software engineers and our own fault for not being able to achieve higher over clocks because we can't "seat or components properly" lmao. I mean, Elmor said this in the video himself while Leo is right. I remember The Stilt also claimed that this QVL list isn't accurate at all so what the dude used as an sales pitch seems highly unlikely imo. 

Still, i like this board and its features and i really really hope Asus steps up their game if not its the last Asus product i ever buy. Hardware wise its awesome and the BIOS is also very good only there are way to many settings which Asus ROG themselves can't even explain what it does and the majority 90% of us overclockers don't understand or even use if its doing something in the first place.


----------



## kazablanka

hurricane28 said:


> Looks good man.
> 
> you can wait a long time than mate, Elmor isn't here until the end of September.. i hope they release new BIOS with new AGESA without him but i don't think so as he is the first to post BIOS here "unofficially" as he self claims but the "official" BIOS is exactly the same..
> 
> Yet again they are the only one with problems with the newer AGESA while other manufacturers have no issues at all.. But its AMD failt, 3rd party software engineers and our own fault for not being able to achieve higher over clocks because we can't "seat or components properly" lmao. I mean, Elmor said this in the video himself while Leo is right. I remember The Stilt also claimed that this QVL list isn't accurate at all so what the dude used as an sales pitch seems highly unlikely imo.
> 
> Still, i like this board and its features and i really really hope Asus steps up their game if not its the last Asus product i ever buy. Hardware wise its awesome and the BIOS is also very good only there are way to many settings which Asus ROG themselves can't even explain what it does and the majority 90% of us overclockers don't understand or even use if its doing something in the first place.


I know all these, i read the boards thread ,i will wait until October, if nothing change i will go for another board. Its a shame for asus cant fix the issues on her top board...


----------



## rdr09

Man, Im impressed with the Ryzen 5 2600!

https://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2018/09/intel-core-i7-9700k-review/

How much is it? 200$. Perfect for Budget builds. Oh noes, Its 165$.


----------



## hurricane28

Yep, its a beastly deal man. I have the 2600x and i am very very happy with it so far.


----------



## rdr09

hurricane28 said:


> Yep, its a beastly deal man. I have the 2600x and i am very very happy with it so far.


I know you do. If that review is for real, you can see how close the 2600 to the 9700 in the games tested. The former boosting only to 3.9GHz, while the latter to 4.6 in all cores except one that goes all the way to 4.9. Makes you wonder why they chose the nonX to test. 185$ difference! That's enuf for a capable X470 motherboard.


----------



## Johan45

Those reviews were also done at a lower resolution (1080P)? judging by the resulting FPS. As the resolution goes up the gap closes even tighter.


----------



## Solohuman

Johan45 said:


> Pretty sure AMD plays the same game that Intel does when it comes to "TDP" those numbers are based on the "stock" speed excluding any turbo/boost so the 2600X is 95 W @ 3.6 GHz even though the CPU boosts to 4.0 +- on all cores which pulls closer to 130 W. So dropping the base speed to 3.1 would easily put it in the 65 W envelope. Boost speed is irrelevant when talking CPU TDP since they don't count it.


I get your point, but think advertising TDP of 95W for 2600X chip is misleading. I mean why would buy 2600X chip if not use XFR2?. Imo that TDP should be measured with factory capable settings for that chip eg. with XFR2 as that is a factory feature of that product .


----------



## rdr09

Johan45 said:


> Those reviews were also done at a lower resolution (1080P)? judging by the resulting FPS. As the resolution goes up the gap closes even tighter.


Indeed. At this point in time we shld not be fussing about these cpus, since a lot of reviews been out. But, it is hard not to because of the value they deliver. I wonder how they'll behave with a faster gpu such as the RTX 2080 Ti. Can't wait for the 7nm cpus. At same clocks the R5 and R7 demo same performance. The X versions, of course, have their advantage of reaching higher clocks.

I love this Joker vidz . . .


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

mongoled said:


> Dude, ive never used the stock heatsink, but that does not sound right at all!
> 
> Hopefully someone will chime in.


I finally got in the new metal backplate. I removed the backplate currently on the board and sure enough it is simple plastic. No wonder it bent out of shape.



Johan45 said:


> I have used every stock cooler from the new AM4 series and yes it's a PITA but can't see how you bent the backplate. The original backplate is plastic covered steel already.
> Good thing the board is OK but I wouldn't be surprised if that BP from EBay is the same as the one you already have


Nope, I got it in today after 4 plus weeks, and it looks like the original metal plates you get from Asus or the like (actually I don't know what they look like). It even has a protective covering between the plate and the board to protect from electrical shorting. Looks and feels like high quality to me but not very thick, its just stamped steel. It feels strong though, much stronger then the plastic one I guess, but I would have expected even thicker like I see on my older boards which are full metal plates, not stamped. Until I buy a new board I just won't know what to expect for AM4, or until someone posts a stock real image of one. lol


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Well well, I can't even remotely begin to stress just how much easier it was to install this stock R5 2600X cooler than it was with the previous plastic backplate that I reported here last month (below pic on the right). A night and day difference... Before I was pushing down with enough force on the screw driver to literally send the tool all the way through the pcb had I slipped. But now it was a breeze with the new backplate (on the left).

You can easily tell the difference in standoff length.










However, the motherboard is now permanently bent because it did not bounce back to being flat, lol. It was once as flat as can be, but the single month I had used the plastic backplate seems to have permanently bent the board. Even after installing the heatsink I took a look and could tell the mobo is now bent even though the new backplate is not. Damnit... Now I know to never ever install a AMD cooler when the backplate is plastic...

Thankfully the motherboard is still running great. I took this time to even replace the stock VRM pads with my leftover Fujipoly from a previous build, and a tiny dab of Kryonaut on each VRM phase. The X570 chipset and 7nm Zen 2 can't come soon enough, lol.


----------



## rdr09

New Bios for Asus B350F Strix is out . . .

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## Ricwin

Put together a new Ryzen 5 system for myself at the weekend, gone with a 2600 this time. Full spec to follow.

I've had four Ryzen 5 retail processors since Christmas, each one had the same noisy stock fan. The OEM cooler is certainly a good product but the quality control is woeful, each one making the same grinding noise. 

1500X for home gaming PC in Jan 2018
1500X replacement from Amazon for above cpu, same issue, whole system returned for refund in the end
2400G for office ITX PC
2600 new home gaming PC


----------



## Johan45

}SkOrPn--' said:


> Well well, I can't even remotely begin to stress just how much easier it was to install this stock R5 2600X cooler than it was with the previous plastic backplate that I reported here last month (below pic on the right). A night and day difference... Before I was pushing down with enough force on the screw driver to literally send the tool all the way through the pcb had I slipped. But now it was a breeze with the new backplate (on the left).
> 
> You can easily tell the difference in standoff length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, the motherboard is now permanently bent because it did not bounce back to being flat, lol. It was once as flat as can be, but the single month I had used the plastic backplate seems to have permanently bent the board. Even after installing the heatsink I took a look and could tell the mobo is now bent even though the new backplate is not. Damnit... Now I know to never ever install a AMD cooler when the backplate is plastic...
> 
> Thankfully the motherboard is still running great. I took this time to even replace the stock VRM pads with my leftover Fujipoly from a previous build, and a tiny dab of Kryonaut on each VRM phase. The X570 chipset and 7nm Zen 2 can't come soon enough, lol.


That doesn't look like a stock backplate for any AM4 board I have ever had. I have never had an Asrock board but ASUS/MSI and Giga all use the same which I think are supplied by AMD. That one you had looks aftermarket or came with a cooler maybe? This is what they should look like.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Johan45 said:


> That doesn't look like a stock backplate for any AM4 board I have ever had. I have never had an Asrock board but ASUS/MSI and Giga all use the same which I think are supplied by AMD. That one you had looks aftermarket or came with a cooler maybe? This is what they should look like.


Thanks Johan45, yeah that image you posted looks like the new one I got. As I said before, my uncle lost the original backplate when he removed it for his AIO install, so before shipping it to me he put a cheap $1 plastic one on it not knowing the differences. I too didn't realize there was a difference and I only suspected. The plastic one probably would have worked fine had it had the normal length standoffs.

So now I have two ASRock AM4 boards and neither have the original backplate... what are the odds? I NEVER lose items from retail boxes, not ever. LOL

EDIT: I am thinking about reporting this issue in its own thread just to make people aware not to use plastic backplates with short standoffs. What do you think?


----------



## jclafi

My new Cooler Master Turbo (push/pull) used in my Ryzen build have the plastic back plate. Hope that thing doesn't bring problems in the future. I still have the original steel (came w/ motherboard) one but don't know if is compatible w/ the custom cooler.

Funny thing is that mu FX-8350 is being cooled by Cooler Master Hyper 212x, also w/ push/pull, but have a steel back plate. Perhaps i exchange both but to disassembly both cooler is a pain in the @ss.

D=


----------



## 331149

My FX-8350 died and since a new 990X board cost the same as a top-of-the-line B450 board, I thought screw it and ordered new parts. Also gives me an excuse to build a new system which is what I enjoy the most. It's like lego for adults  Oh and I grabbed the Ryzen 5 2600. The X variant is 70 bucks more, no way I'm paying that much.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

jclafi said:


> My new Cooler Master Turbo (push/pull) used in my Ryzen build have the plastic back plate. Hope that thing doesn't bring problems in the future. I still have the original steel (came w/ motherboard) one but don't know if is compatible w/ the custom cooler.
> 
> Funny thing is that mu FX-8350 is being cooled by Cooler Master Hyper 212x, also w/ push/pull, but have a steel back plate. Perhaps i exchange both but to disassembly both cooler is a pain in the @ss.
> 
> D=


Yeah, the screw threads should be required to be the same, including the standoff length. I emailed EK and asked them why would they need to supply their own backplate with the blocks. It would be cheaper to just make your cooling products use the stock metal backplate instead of changing things up. Unless there is an actual understandable reason for the change (Maybe they suspect some manufacturers plates are not strong enough?). EK told me that if I wanted to use the original backplate that I could easily do so by ordering their fancy screws with the same thread pitch as the original backplate for just 3 euro more.... I was like what the heck.... That doubly enforces the idea that it makes no sense to change out the backplate.

I have the Hyper 212 evo myself and also the AM4 mounting kit for it. Currently it is on my Intel home server so it is ready for AM4 when ever I retire the intel based system. This 2600X will get that job when Zen 2 releases, lol.


----------



## Solohuman

Going to try my old Cryorig R1 Ultimate with the AM4 kit when it arrives on the board in my rig builder profile. That cooler was fantastic with the OC FX-8350 use to have! 
If it can do a great job on 125w TDP that chip was, it should do just as good if not better with 2600X OC.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Solohuman said:


> Going to try my old Cryorig R1 Ultimate with the AM4 kit when it arrives on the board in my rig builder profile. That cooler was fantastic with the OC FX-8350 use to have!
> If it can do a great job on 125w TDP that chip was, it should do just as good if not better with 2600X OC.


You have to be careful with such heavy coolers on these relatively thin and flexible MBs.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

Very happy to reach 1403 Cinebench R15 Score on R5 2600 at 4.1GHz 1.42v using Ryzen Master! 
Not sure it can go any higher without some fancy cooling.


----------



## poah

Just joined this club with a 2600 which has replaced an FX6300 in my son's build. Built on a B350 tomahawk and cooled with a 280mm ID cooling Frostflow+ (Phanteks PH-F140MP fans). Currently running 16gb 2667 CL14 ram but swapping that to Patriot viper 3600 that I have in my R7 1700 system. Got a crap R7 250x with a arctic turbo II cooler on it at the mo but will get him a card nearer xmas. 

cpu is running standard clocks no need for an overclock but I'll play about with it anayway. I may change mobo to depending on cash flow, the tomahawk was my old one.


----------



## kazablanka

Μoved to prime x470 pro from ch7 ,my ears are healthy now 

Ι can now run the cpu with -0.1v offset llc on auto with pbox10 setting / 1.1v soc 1.44v dram


----------



## LesPaulLover

PROBLEM:

I have a new R5 2600x CPU and everything seems fine. HWMonitor, HWinfo and Ryzen Master report roughly 60-70c core temps during AIDA64 stress test. HWmonitor reports the same 60-70c PACKAGE TEMPS during the stress tests.

However, OCCT is reporting PACKAGE TEMPS of 85c IDLE and shoots up to 105c+ when a stress test starts. Anyone know what's going on here?

I'm ASSUMING this is some kind of faulty reading but it's got me worried none the less.....


----------



## MishelLngelo

LesPaulLover said:


> PROBLEM:
> 
> I have a new R5 2600x CPU and everything seems fine. HWMonitor, HWinfo and Ryzen Master report roughly 60-70c core temps during AIDA64 stress test. HWmonitor reports the same 60-70c PACKAGE TEMPS during the stress tests.
> 
> However, OCCT is reporting PACKAGE TEMPS of 85c IDLE and shoots up to 105c+ when a stress test starts. Anyone know what's going on here?
> 
> I'm ASSUMING this is some kind of faulty reading but it's got me worried none the less.....


A known Ryzen feature. (10c offset). if a program doesn't apply it, temps are shown as 10c higher.


----------



## LesPaulLover

MishelLngelo said:


> A known Ryzen feature. (10c offset). if a program doesn't apply it, temps are shown as 10c higher.


I mean if my CPU was hitting REALLY hitting "105c" the system would shut itself down right?

10c offset? It's showing 85c when IDLE and spiking to 105c+ under load. Well I'm gonna toss it up to a faulty reading as OCCT is the only program showing this "package temp" being so high.

I set my "thermal throttling temperature" to 80c in the UEFI and and the CPU isn't even throttling, letting triggering high-temp shutdown so I'm gonna assume it's a faulty reading in OCCT.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Counting in offset, 85c is actually 75c but that's still too high and very unlikely at idle. My 2700x idles at less than 30c.
Just fired uo OCCT and it shows one crazy temperature at "Package". TMPIN0 and 1 Should be Core temp. Only those ones corespond with HWInfo which I trust most.


----------



## MishelLngelo

LesPaulLover said:


> I mean if my CPU was hitting REALLY hitting "105c" the system would shut itself down right?
> 
> 10c offset? It's showing 85c when IDLE and spiking to 105c+ under load. Well I'm gonna toss it up to a faulty reading as OCCT is the only program showing this "package temp" being so high.
> 
> I set my "thermal throttling temperature" to 80c in the UEFI and and the CPU isn't even throttling, letting triggering high-temp shutdown so I'm gonna assume it's a faulty reading in OCCT.


You're right OCCT shows some screwy temps at "Package" (98c) . According to HWInfo I'm Idling at less than 30c.


----------



## LesPaulLover

MishelLngelo said:


> You're right OCCT shows some screwy temps at "Package" (98c) . According to HWInfo I'm Idling at less than 30c.


Phew! Thanks for the response that's some ease of mind, lol!


----------



## MishelLngelo

TEMPIN0 approximates temps at CPU(Tdie) in HWInfo, The other TEMPIN I have no idea what they could be.


----------



## LesPaulLover

MishelLngelo said:


> TEMPIN0 approximates temps at CPU(Tdie) in HWInfo, The other TEMPIN I have no idea what they could be.



I don't even have "TMPIN" on HWInfo only HWMonitor.

HWInfo I have "CPU(Tcl/Tdie). I THINK the way it labels them depends on your motherboard. In HWMonitor I have "TMPIN0-TMPIN4" and they relate to VRM MOS, Chipset, PCI, CPU and something else.

No idea what the "Package" Temp OCCT thinks it's reading is though. Even my CPU VRMs aren't hitting 90c+ (they sit around 60c even under full stress test load)


----------



## 336613f

*4.2ghz @ 1.34-1.352 Ryzen 2600*

Comparing to a lot of these records it seems like I am landing stable clocks at 4.2 on very low voltage. I have been undervolting slowly and settled on 4.2ghz but I have had even 4.3ghz running smoothly at 1.37vcore as well. I tried for 4.4 on 1.4vcore and crashed mid cinebench so I backed it off even though I had Thermal headroom on a Corsair H60 from my old fx series AM3+ times. managed to plant it on snugly using the Am3 style brackets that came on the Asus Prime B350Plus and it worked perfect despite a bit of skepticism. So far it has handled gaming and some short Prime95 tests. 

End of Month I can stop syncing two random ram sticks in dual channel and go for 3200mhz(goal).

https://valid.x86.fr/0ylgf2 

Temps hit 58c max during consecutive Cinebench runs and monitoring for 10 minutes. Will update with more thorough testing if curious.

Past Chips Involved. Overclocked fx 8350 to 5ghz club, fx 6300 to 4ghz on two chips, two ryzen 3 1200'[email protected] 3.7ghz, Intel Core 2 Quad 9450 build for retro stuff, and some celerons, durons and now my favorite Ryzen 5 2600 at 4.2 stable.


----------



## LesPaulLover

336613f said:


> Comparing to a lot of these records it seems like I am landing stable clocks at 4.2 on very low voltage. I have been undervolting slowly and settled on 4.2ghz but I have had even 4.3ghz running smoothly at 1.37vcore as well. I tried for 4.4 on 1.4vcore and crashed mid cinebench so I backed it off.


Yea I'd say you have a pretty golden chip there!

My 2600x requires 1.450Vcore to run 4.300GHz stable, and even as high as 1.500Vcore I cannot boot into Windows at all @ 4.400GHz


----------



## Ghostrider5666

What is the max Core Voltage for a Ryzen 5 2600? I can boot into windows @ 4.2Ghz at 1.425V but when I run cinebench/ PRIME95 instant lockup.


----------



## MishelLngelo

LesPaulLover said:


> I mean if my CPU was hitting REALLY hitting "105c" the system would shut itself down right?
> 
> 10c offset? It's showing 85c when IDLE and spiking to 105c+ under load. Well I'm gonna toss it up to a faulty reading as OCCT is the only program showing this "package temp" being so high.
> 
> I set my "thermal throttling temperature" to 80c in the UEFI and and the CPU isn't even throttling, letting triggering high-temp shutdown so I'm gonna assume it's a faulty reading in OCCT.





LesPaulLover said:


> I don't even have "TMPIN" on HWInfo only HWMonitor.
> 
> HWInfo I have "CPU(Tcl/Tdie). I THINK the way it labels them depends on your motherboard. In HWMonitor I have "TMPIN0-TMPIN4" and they relate to VRM MOS, Chipset, PCI, CPU and something else.
> 
> No idea what the "Package" Temp OCCT thinks it's reading is though. Even my CPU VRMs aren't hitting 90c+ (they sit around 60c even under full stress test load)


I meant TEMPIN0 in OCCT.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Ghostrider5666 said:


> What is the max Core Voltage for a Ryzen 5 2600? I can boot into windows @ 4.2Ghz at 1.425V but when I run cinebench/ PRIME95 instant lockup.


There's no actual set limit if cooled enough and supplied with enough power but short bursts to about 1.5v are not uncommon and shouldn't damage anything. Much depends on MB. it's VRM and limits set in BIOS. Lockups are mostly caused by under-volting and under-powering than too high voltage. At worst, CPU will throttle down before it shuts down because of temps going overboard.


----------



## hurricane28

LesPaulLover said:


> Yea I'd say you have a pretty golden chip there!
> 
> My 2600x requires 1.450Vcore to run 4.300GHz stable, and even as high as 1.500Vcore I cannot boot into Windows at all @ 4.400GHz


That's not an "golden chip" mate. Myself and a friend of mine who both own 2600x both do 4.2 GHz at 1.350 or lover vcore. while i can run 3466 MHz RAM as well and he is running 3400 MHz ram.


----------



## poah

no golden chip for me either although the RAM seems pretty good. 1464 @ 4.2ghz for cinebench. Should see an improvement when I get a better mobo than the B350 tomahawk.


----------



## LesPaulLover

hurricane28 said:


> That's not an "golden chip" mate. Myself and a friend of mine who both own 2600x both do 4.2 GHz at 1.350 or lover vcore. while i can run 3466 MHz RAM as well and he is running 3400 MHz ram.


Silicon Lottery had the numbers up awhile back. Under 1.450Vcore for 4.3GHz+ was something like the top 4% I believe of Ryzen CPUs.

Basically you were lucky enough to get a 2700x that was improperly binned or something, for the price of a 2600x.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

Ghostrider5666 said:


> What is the max Core Voltage for a Ryzen 5 2600? I can boot into windows @ 4.2Ghz at 1.425V but when I run cinebench/ PRIME95 instant lockup.


My 2600 needs 1.425V for 4.1GHz totally stable on my X370 Prime Pro. I use LLC 3 and Optimised phase control as well as 140% current capacity but leave multiplier at auto and OC using Ryzen Master. 
You need to adjust minimum processor state in the ryzen power plan to allow it to downclock but it runs perfectly well. 

Not sure 2600 may be capable of 4.2GHz without 1.5V and some nice cooling.


----------



## Johan45

LesPaulLover said:


> Silicon Lottery had the numbers up awhile back. Under 1.450Vcore for 4.3GHz+ was something like the top 4% I believe of Ryzen CPUs.
> 
> Basically you were lucky enough to get a 2700x that was improperly binned or something, for the price of a 2600x.


They all start as 2700X and have cores cut off either for quality or demand.


----------



## jclafi

My R5 2600 @ 4.125Mhz need about 1.4125v to run fully stable. Anything less and i got problems w/ stress test...

By the way any R5+ above 4.0Ghz with 3000+ RAM is a very fast CPU.

My GPU love this AMD CPU ! All my games have fantastic performance @ 1080p 60Hz.


----------



## priit

So I decided to go from my old Intel 2500K to Ryzen 2600 (non X), been really happy with performance gains.
Since my 2500K was OC-d, I decided to give a go to Ryzen as well. 

Specs:
GA-AX370-Gaming K5
2x8 GB @ 3133 MHz CL16-18-18-38-69-1T 1.35 V
2600 @ 4.1 GHz, Vcore 1.380 V

OC stated above passed IntelBurnTest and prime95 Small FFT successfully.

Temperatures are following (air cooling):

idle 35-40c;
gaming 55-65c;
stress tests 70-80c.

To get stable 4.1 GHz I had to OC via Pstate, because dynamic vcore offset was limited to +0,204 V. So I changed FID and VID under Pstate0, left DID as is. 
HWinfo64 shows that same VID voltage I set in bios (Pstate0 section), but only that, without adding dynamic vcore offset. 
Vcore shown in HWinfo64 is rock solid at 1.38 V, even under heavy load or no load at all, which seemed strange.

So to investigate more I changed Pstate VID and offsets, so the Vcore (total) would always be the same (1.18 +0,204v; 1.3 +0,084 v; 1,384 +0,000 v). 
HWinfo64 reported back different CPU Package powers, accordingly 147.6 W, 161,45 W and 170,68 W. In all cases temps were same, so I hooked up wattmeter and saw all those settings actually pulled same wattage from wall under prime95 smallFFT test.

*->*So am I correct to say that HWinfo64 wont report back correct CPU power consumption when using Pstate overclocking? Please correct me if I'm wrong.

*->*Also what I noticed was VID voltage drop under heavy load, though Vcore didn't change at all. Could that be VDroop?

In my case: 

1.180 V +0,204v ---------------> idle VID (1.188) - VID under load (1.113) = 0.075 V 
1.300 V +0,084v ---------------> idle VID (1.294) - VID under load (1.231) = 0.063 V 
1,384 V +0,000v ---------------> idle VID (1.388) - VID under load (1.313) = 0.075 V

*->*So if my Vcore is stable at 1.380 V, even under heavy load, then my CPU is actually getting 1.305 volt (1.380 - 0.075) in that scenario?

I'm by no means an expert in overclocking, just few things got caught in my eye and woke interest. Did I got any of them right? :thinking:
And most of all, is that 1.38 V (incl. that supposed VDroop) good for 24/7 usage in my scenario?


----------



## By-Tor

I have been wanting to upgrade and go back to AMD for sometime now, but not sure it would be all that much of an upgrade from my current setup (sig). Thinking about a Ryzen 2600 and a B-450 MB to pair it with.

The only non-gaming software I run is Photoshop & Lightroom, other than that its all games..

Has anyone made a similar jump? 

Would this be an upgrade of any kind?

Thanks


----------



## rdr09

By-Tor said:


> I have been wanting to upgrade and go back to AMD for sometime now, but not sure it would be all that much of an upgrade from my current setup (sig). Thinking about a Ryzen 2600 and a B-450 MB to pair it with.
> 
> The only non-gaming software I run is Photoshop & Lightroom, other than that its all games..
> 
> Has anyone made a similar jump?
> 
> Would this be an upgrade of any kind?
> 
> Thanks



Your 4790K oc'ed to 5GHz? If it is or even at stock, not even the 8700K or the 2700X would be an upgrade. Maybe the 9900K but no data yet. I say - keep it.


----------



## priit

*Ryzen 2600, X370, Gigabyte*

So I decided to go from my old Intel 2500K to Ryzen 2600 (non X), been really happy with performance gains.
Since my 2500K was OC-d, I decided to give a go to Ryzen as well. 

Specs:
GA-AX370-Gaming K5
2x8 GB @ 3133 MHz CL16-18-18-38-69-1T 1.35 V
2600 @ 4.1 GHz, Vcore 1.380 V

OC stated above passed IntelBurnTest and prime95 Small FFT successfully.

Temperatures are following (air cooling):

idle 35-40c;
gaming 55-65c;
stress tests 70-80c.

To get stable 4.1 GHz I had to OC via Pstate, because dynamic vcore offset was limited to +0,204 V. So I changed FID and VID under Pstate0, left DID as is. 
HWinfo64 shows that same VID voltage I set in bios (Pstate0 section), but only that, without adding dynamic vcore offset. 
Vcore shown in HWinfo64 is rock solid at 1.38 V, even under heavy load or no load at all, which seemed strange.

So to investigate more I changed Pstate VID and offsets, so the Vcore (total) would always be the same (1.18 +0,204v; 1.3 +0,084 v; 1,384 +0,000 v). 
HWinfo64 reported back different CPU Package powers, accordingly 147.6 W, 161,45 W and 170,68 W. In all cases temps were same, so I hooked up wattmeter and saw all those settings pulled same wattage from wall under prime95 smallFFT test.

*->*So am I correct to say that HWinfo64 wont report back correct CPU power consumption when using Pstate overclocking? Please correct me if I'm wrong.

*->*Also what I noticed was VID voltage drop under heavy load, though Vcore didn't change at all. Could that be VDroop?

In my case: 

1.180 V +0,204v ---------------> idle VID (1.188) - VID under load (1.113) = 0.075 V 
1.300 V +0,084v ---------------> idle VID (1.294) - VID under load (1.231) = 0.063 V 
1,384 V +0,000v ---------------> idle VID (1.388) - VID under load(1.313) = 0.075 V

*->*So if my Vcore is stable at 1.380 V, even under heavy load, then my CPU is actually getting 1.305 volt (1.380 - 0.075) in that scenario?

I'm by no means an expert in overclocking, just few things got caught in my eye and woke interest. Did I got any of them right? :thinking:
And most of all, is that 1.38 V (incl. that supposed VDroop) good for 24/7 usage in my scenario?


----------



## rdr09

By-Tor said:


> I have been wanting to upgrade and go back to AMD for sometime now, but not sure it would be all that much of an upgrade from my current setup (sig). Thinking about a Ryzen 2600 and a B-450 MB to pair it with.
> 
> The only non-gaming software I run is Photoshop & Lightroom, other than that its all games..
> 
> Has anyone made a similar jump?
> 
> Would this be an upgrade of any kind?
> 
> Thanks


Wait, are you using your system for work? Like you hold Clients' Data in it? If you are, then I recommend you do sidegrade.

https://www.bit-tech.net/news/intel-details-spectre-meltdown-protection-in-its-latest-cpus/1/

It is just ethical not to expose any data of your customers. My last intel rig is off the lan.


----------



## Johan45

By-Tor said:


> I have been wanting to upgrade and go back to AMD for sometime now, but not sure it would be all that much of an upgrade from my current setup (sig). Thinking about a Ryzen 2600 and a B-450 MB to pair it with.
> 
> The only non-gaming software I run is Photoshop & Lightroom, other than that its all games..
> 
> Has anyone made a similar jump?
> 
> Would this be an upgrade of any kind?
> 
> Thanks


If I were you By-Tor, I would wait a few more months. Ryzen2 on 7nm will make it's debut early next year typically Feb-Mar. Should offer more IPC and a speed increase, "should" being the key word here



priit said:


> So I decided to go from my old Intel 2500K to Ryzen 2600 (non X), been really happy with performance gains.
> Since my 2500K was OC-d, I decided to give a go to Ryzen as well.
> 
> Specs:
> GA-AX370-Gaming K5
> 2x8 GB @ 3133 MHz CL16-18-18-38-69-1T 1.35 V
> 2600 @ 4.1 GHz, Vcore 1.380 V
> 
> OC stated above passed IntelBurnTest and prime95 Small FFT successfully.
> 
> Temperatures are following (air cooling):
> 
> idle 35-40c;
> gaming 55-65c;
> stress tests 70-80c.
> 
> To get stable 4.1 GHz I had to OC via Pstate, because dynamic vcore offset was limited to +0,204 V. So I changed FID and VID under Pstate0, left DID as is.
> HWinfo64 shows that same VID voltage I set in bios (Pstate0 section), but only that, without adding dynamic vcore offset.
> Vcore shown in HWinfo64 is rock solid at 1.38 V, even under heavy load or no load at all, which seemed strange.
> 
> So to investigate more I changed Pstate VID and offsets, so the Vcore (total) would always be the same (1.18 +0,204v; 1.3 +0,084 v; 1,384 +0,000 v).
> HWinfo64 reported back different CPU Package powers, accordingly 147.6 W, 161,45 W and 170,68 W. In all cases temps were same, so I hooked up wattmeter and saw all those settings pulled same wattage from wall under prime95 smallFFT test.
> 
> *->*So am I correct to say that HWinfo64 wont report back correct CPU power consumption when using Pstate overclocking? Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> *->*Also what I noticed was VID voltage drop under heavy load, though Vcore didn't change at all. Could that be VDroop?
> 
> In my case:
> 
> 1.180 V +0,204v ---------------> idle VID (1.188) - VID under load (1.113) = 0.075 V
> 1.300 V +0,084v ---------------> idle VID (1.294) - VID under load (1.231) = 0.063 V
> 1,384 V +0,000v ---------------> idle VID (1.388) - VID under load(1.313) = 0.075 V
> 
> *->*So if my Vcore is stable at 1.380 V, even under heavy load, then my CPU is actually getting 1.305 volt (1.380 - 0.075) in that scenario?
> 
> I'm by no means an expert in overclocking, just few things got caught in my eye and woke interest. Did I got any of them right? :thinking:
> And most of all, is that 1.38 V (incl. that supposed VDroop) good for 24/7 usage in my scenario?


The V-Droop is normal and in spec with AMD. You can change the LLC to accommodate for it but I don't unless benchmarking competitively. 
As for the wattage measure in SW, it's never going to be completely accurate but it's probably in the ballpark, same as voltages. Only way to get an accurate measure is to do it manually.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Watts can't be measured, only calculated from Volts and Amperes in case of current or temperature rise in case of TDP. Any wrong measurement can throw calculations off.


----------



## By-Tor

rdr09 said:


> Your 4790K oc'ed to 5GHz? If it is or even at stock, not even the 8700K or the 2700X would be an upgrade. Maybe the 9900K but no data yet. I say - keep it.


It runs at 5ghz just fine, but my 24/7 OC is 4.8ghz. I have watched a lot of VS reviews and benchs on you tube and it seems to keep up good with any of the new CPUs. When it happens it wont be a another Intel CPU.



rdr09 said:


> Wait, are you using your system for work? Like you hold Clients' Data in it? If you are, then I recommend you do sidegrade.
> 
> https://www.bit-tech.net/news/intel-details-spectre-meltdown-protection-in-its-latest-cpus/1/
> 
> It is just ethical not to expose any data of your customers. My last intel rig is off the lan.


No its just for gaming and Photoshop & Lightroom.



Johan45 said:


> If I were you By-Tor, I would wait a few more months. Ryzen2 on 7nm will make it's debut early next year typically Feb-Mar. Should offer more IPC and a speed increase.


I was thinking the same thing. Just hold out and see what 7nm brings to the table..


Thanks everyone..


----------



## rdr09

By-Tor said:


> It runs at 5ghz just fine, but my 24/7 OC is 4.8ghz. I have watched a lot of VS reviews and benchs on you tube and it seems to keep up good with any of the new CPUs. When it happens it wont be a another Intel CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> No its just for gaming and Photoshop & Lightroom.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. Just hold out and see what 7nm brings to the table..
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone..


That's the beauty of having the i7 vs the i5. The HT really makes it relevant longer. The new intel cpus without HT will suffer just like the old i5.


----------



## gerardfraser

I own a 2600X Ryzen 5 thing can I join the club.


----------



## hurricane28

gerardfraser said:


> I own a 2600X Ryzen 5 thing can I join the club.
> 
> https://youtu.be/pG6PZBb5eW8


Welcome mate. 

It seems that your CPU or RAM isn't very stable, quite low score for that high clock. I get higher on 4.2 GHz. https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16498671


----------



## 331149

^ I'm getting some pretty high ram latency as well according to userbenchmark, but ram is performing at 100% (used to be 102%) so that's a tad confusing lol.


----------



## ZeNch

TheBDK said:


> ^ I'm getting some pretty high ram latency as well according to userbenchmark, but ram is performing at 100% (used to be 102%) so that's a tad confusing lol.


Use other test.
Memtest is good for it.


----------



## jclafi

This this the result with Vengeance 3200 CL16. I´m using custom timmings and recommend you to optmize your RAM with Ryzen DRAM Calculator.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...r-1-1-0-beta-2-overclocking-dram-am4-315.html

See ya.



TheBDK said:


> ^ I'm getting some pretty high ram latency as well according to userbenchmark, but ram is performing at 100% (used to be 102%) so that's a tad confusing lol.


----------



## gerardfraser

hurricane28 said:


> Welcome mate.
> 
> It seems that your CPU or RAM isn't very stable, quite low score for that high clock. I get higher on 4.2 GHz. https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16498671


Thanks for the welcome and heads up,I knew there was a problem.
I am going to do a tear down and try some peanut butter thermal paste and try again.


----------



## 331149

gerardfraser said:


> Thanks for the welcome and heads up,I knew there was a problem.
> I am going to do a tear down and try some peanut butter thermal paste and try again.


lol, the 10c jump is apparently normal with Ryzen. I had to spend hours making my rig quiet, but still cool when temps go up without ramping constantly. It sucks when you play a game that does not go over or under your thresholds - But then another component will heat up, such as the HPC. Sigh. I'm not sure if I'm rewarded by having a giant cooler like AMD is saying.


----------



## kazablanka

Guys does your vcore drops when the system is @ idle when you use offset voltage and your cpu is overclocked?


----------



## priit

kazablanka said:


> Guys does your vcore drops when the system is @ idle when you use offset voltage and your cpu is overclocked?


Nope, stays same all the time. 
Although it is nothing to worry about, since Your CPU isn't pulling any current @ idle. Means no harm is done, as long as your temps are within spec.


----------



## kazablanka

priit said:


> Nope, stays same all the time.
> Although it is nothing to worry about, since Your CPU isn't pulling any current @ idle. Means no harm is done, as long as your temps are within spec.


What motherboard do you have ?


----------



## priit

kazablanka said:


> What motherboard do you have ?


GA-AX370-Gaming K5

Got one question as well, has anyone noticed their Ryzen CPU (mine is 2600) temps spiking under load (ie. playing BF1)? Mine goes from 58-64 with one refresh cycle to 72-74 degrees, but just for a second then drops down again. Weird thing is I have a fan curve which is supposed not to get that high rpm at 72 degrees, but it still does go all the way up for a second turning that spike, bit annoying.

Attached graphics of OC (4.1 GHz) vs stock during one match of BF1. Stock temperature does not spike, at all.


----------



## MishelLngelo

That's temperature sensor showing only highest temp for one core as total temp. Although programs don't read separate temps for every core, there is one internal for every core.


----------



## priit

MishelLngelo said:


> That's temperature sensor showing only highest temp for one core as total temp. Although programs don't read separate temps for every core, there is one internal for every core.


Thanks, that explains this behavior. :thumb:


----------



## MishelLngelo

priit said:


> Thanks, that explains this behavior. :thumb:


That's a "page" taken right from Intel. AMD FX CPUs had one sensor per whole module and if one core from it overheated whole CPU would throttle down. Very often cutting of 2 cores (one module) would allow for higher OC and less throttling giving better performance on let's say 6 than all 8 cores. Ryzen would throttle only overheated cores.


----------



## Hequaqua

priit said:


> GA-AX370-Gaming K5
> 
> Got one question as well, has anyone noticed their Ryzen CPU (mine is 2600) temps spiking under load (ie. playing BF1)? Mine goes from 58-64 with one refresh cycle to 72-74 degrees, but just for a second then drops down again. Weird thing is I have a fan curve which is supposed not to get that high rpm at 72 degrees, but it still does go all the way up for a second turning that spike, bit annoying.
> 
> Attached graphics of OC (4.1 GHz) vs stock during one match of BF1. Stock temperature does not spike, at all.


What did you use do generate that chart, looks nice....:thumb:


----------



## 331149

kazablanka said:


> Guys does your vcore drops when the system is @ idle when you use offset voltage and your cpu is overclocked?


Yes but only after a bios update. Otherwise no. I'm not sure why this is so hard to figure out for board manufacturers .. Never had offset issues when using the FX or Phenom.


----------



## priit

Hequaqua said:


> What did you use do generate that chart, looks nice....:thumb:


A little program called Generic Log Viewer, really handy and easy tool to use.


----------



## Hequaqua

priit said:


> A little program called Generic Log Viewer, really handy and easy tool to use.


Thanks.....:thumb:


----------



## rdr09

Hequaqua said:


> What did you use do generate that chart, looks nice....:thumb:


Congrats on winning the Deepcool 240 AIO. Have you installed it?


----------



## Hequaqua

rdr09 said:


> Congrats on winning the Deepcool 240 AIO. Have you installed it?


Planning on doing it today. The mounting brackets it came with are chrome....i've painted them gloss black...so they'll blend into the board a bit better. Just waiting for the paint to dry!


Thx


----------



## zyxwvu4321

Hi, first post here (I'm pretty sure). I'm trying to dial in the overclock for my new Ryzen 2600, and just looking for a little help/guidance if no one minds.

Rest of the build: X470 Taichi (planning on going to a 7nm Ryzen), Team Dark Pro 3200 16GB, Corsair H100i w/Noctua NF-A12x25s.

1) What voltage and temps should I be trying to stay under? So far I've been looking to stay below 1.4v and 70C.

2) Is there a consensus on what stress test is best and for how long to really be able to say "stable." I've run a few shorter Prime95 tests so far; 4.2GHz @ 1.35v has run small fft for 30 minutes, up to 68.8C and blend for 2 hours, up to 64.8C.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## poah

zyxwvu4321 said:


> Hi, first post here (I'm pretty sure). I'm trying to dial in the overclock for my new Ryzen 2600, and just looking for a little help/guidance if no one minds.
> 
> Rest of the build: X470 Taichi (planning on going to a 7nm Ryzen), Team Dark Pro 3200 16GB, Corsair H100i w/Noctua NF-A12x25s.
> 
> 1) What voltage and temps should I be trying to stay under? So far I've been looking to stay below 1.4v and 70C.
> 
> 2) Is there a consensus on what stress test is best and for how long to really be able to say "stable." I've run a few shorter Prime95 tests so far; 4.2GHz @ 1.35v has run small fft for 30 minutes, up to 68.8C and blend for 2 hours, up to 64.8C.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



looks like you've got a good chip there - my 2600 can't get close to 4.2ghz


----------



## lightsout

Whats up guys, recently got an r5 2600 with Asus Strix B450-I, 16gb 3200 Tridentz. Have it in a NZXT H200. Still on stock cooling but got my air cooler coming in Friday, went with a Macho Rev B. 

Ready to play around with some clocks and see what she can do.


----------



## jclafi

Yesterday i was messing around w/ my R5 2600... Trying to figure out the correct voltage (using LLC this time) to a all cores 4.150Mhz overclock. So far i'm using 1.43v and LLC level 2. 

Also using LLC level 1 to the1.2v SoC voltage. Only w/ this voltages my overclock is Rock Solid, anything lower is a no go...

Temp's are quite bad, about 80ºc CPU and 55ºc MOSFET using hard stress test app's. My cooler is low end so...

I can get some 4.2Ghz must change cooler to so... Maybe i do some suicide runs just for fun, i believe that my chip can go further but need a lot of juice.

In the end, happy camper ! This thing w/ tunned DDR4 3200is a bullet !


----------



## jclafi

*R5 2600 @ 4.2*

I´ve got some decent results @ 4.2 Ghz w/ the R5 2600. Temperature quite high (dont care) but nothing extreme. While gaming about 55º~60ºc and stress mode/encoding something like 85º~90ºc. 

VRM temp´s w/ this entry level X470 board are quite good, even using LCC level2 for CPU and level1 to the SoC, about 55ºc under stress mode. I do have some active cooling on it.

Ryzen CPU´s overclocked to 4.2Ghz + are something really especial, a real oponent to Intel modern parts.

Some result´s w/ Cine R15. The CPU and memoy are stable after some hours of testing.


----------



## lightsout

jclafi said:


> I´ve got some decent results @ 4.2 Ghz w/ the R5 2600. Temperature quite high (dont care) but nothing extreme. While gaming about 55º~60ºc and stress mode/encoding something like 85º~90ºc.
> 
> VRM temp´s w/ this entry level X470 board are quite good, even using LCC level2 for CPU and level1 to the SoC, about 55ºc under stress mode. I do have some active cooling on it.
> 
> Ryzen CPU´s overclocked to 4.2Ghz + are something really especial, a real oponent to Intel modern parts.
> 
> Some result´s w/ Cine R15. The CPU and memoy are stable after some hours of testing.


Looks good man, I have the same chip would be very happy with 4.2. Still on stock cooling but will fix that soon. That is pretty warm what cpu voltage do you need to hit that clock?


----------



## haris013

Hello! A proud ryzen 5 1600 owner here! Can someone guide me how to proper oc my rig? I am complete amateur at OCing, what benchmarks/stress tests and diagnostic tools will I need?

thanks in advance!


----------



## jclafi

In my opinion the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Turbo (factory push/pull) is good to 1.40v, in my case a 4.0Ghz overclock. Temps are just great even at stress mode, max 65ºc.

See my motherboard and CPU requires a substantial amount of voltage to hit the 4.2Ghz clock. About 1.45v w/ LLC level 2. Also SoC at LLC Level 1 and 1.2v. I know is a good amount of voltage but it is a high clock for a Ryzen CPU.

Temp´s are not that great, even w/ a very decent case/air flow. In the end on line gaming a peak of 60~65ºc and stress mode 85~90ºc max.

The positive note goes to the motherboard VRM, max out @ 55~65ºc under heavy stress w/ is quite acceptable. 

In the end if you don´t overclock to the maximum fot the sake of pushing things to the extreme you can´t be happy. 

A funny note my FX-8350 was punished for 6 years, melted the CPU 8 pin power conector, and still runs fine (stock by now) as my wife 'new' computer. She love it !

What is your setup ? Motherboard, cooler (coming ?) and PSU ?

Enjoy !


lightsout said:


> Looks good man, I have the same chip would be very happy with 4.2. Still on stock cooling but will fix that soon. That is pretty warm what cpu voltage do you need to hit that clock?


----------



## jclafi

Congratulations for your Ryzen CPU ! The R5 1600 is such a great CPU, a powerhouse ! 

You can try to set the CPU voltage to 1.36v, SoC voltage to 1.1v and LLC leve 1 to both. Push the CPU to 3.7Ghz and do some stress tests to check system stability. Always keep an eye in the VRM and CPU temps.

I recomend you to do it under BIOS mode, and have good case airflow. Also is a good thing to have active cooling in the VRM of the motherboard, can help a lot w/ CPU power delivery.

Good Luck !



haris013 said:


> Hello! A proud ryzen 5 1600 owner here! Can someone guide me how to proper oc my rig? I am complete amateur at OCing, what benchmarks/stress tests and diagnostic tools will I need?
> 
> thanks in advance!


----------



## haris013

jclafi said:


> Congratulations for your Ryzen CPU ! The R5 1600 is such a great CPU, a powerhouse !
> 
> You can try to set the CPU voltage to 1.36v, SoC voltage to 1.1v and LLC leve 1 to both. Push the CPU to 3.7Ghz and do some stress tests to check system stability. Always keep an eye in the VRM and CPU temps.
> 
> I recomend you to do it under BIOS mode, and have good case airflow. Also is a good thing to have active cooling in the VRM of the motherboard, can help a lot w/ CPU power delivery.
> 
> Good Luck !


Thank you very much!

Just a quick question, by OCing the CPU freq. do I have to adjust/OC the RAM too or is optional and separated procedure? Are there any real benefits by OCing the RAM too?


----------



## lightsout

jclafi said:


> In my opinion the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Turbo (factory push/pull) is good to 1.40v, in my case a 4.0Ghz overclock. Temps are just great even at stress mode, max 65ºc.
> 
> See my motherboard and CPU requires a substantial amount of voltage to hit the 4.2Ghz clock. About 1.45v w/ LLC level 2. Also SoC at LLC Level 1 and 1.2v. I know is a good amount of voltage but it is a high clock for a Ryzen CPU.
> 
> Temp´s are not that great, even w/ a very decent case/air flow. In the end on line gaming a peak of 60~65ºc and stress mode 85~90ºc max.
> 
> The positive note goes to the motherboard VRM, max out @ 55~65ºc under heavy stress w/ is quite acceptable.
> 
> In the end if you don´t overclock to the maximum fot the sake of pushing things to the extreme you can´t be happy.
> 
> A funny note my FX-8350 was punished for 6 years, melted the CPU 8 pin power conector, and still runs fine (stock by now) as my wife 'new' computer. She love it !
> 
> What is your setup ? Motherboard, cooler (coming ?) and PSU ?
> 
> Enjoy !


Thanks man, I went ITX this time, I have the Asus Strix B450-I, with a brand new EVGA G1+ 850w (half off sale couldn't pass it up the other day. For cooling I have the Macho Rev B, just put it in today and having some
issues with it hitting my ram but going to figure it out.


----------



## jclafi

I had the same problem and went w/ Corsair Vengeance LPX low profile... 



lightsout said:


> Thanks man, I went ITX this time, I have the Asus Strix B450-I, with a brand new EVGA G1+ 850w (half off sale couldn't pass it up the other day. For cooling I have the Macho Rev B, just put it in today and having some
> issues with it hitting my ram but going to figure it out.


----------



## Hequaqua

haris013 said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> Just a quick question, by OCing the CPU freq. do I have to adjust/OC the RAM too or is optional and separated procedure? Are there any real benefits by OCing the RAM too?


Ram is where Ryzen picks up speed imo. The faster/tighter you can get the better results. Because of the IF(infinity fabric), it really gives some good gains.


----------



## alefim

Hello everyone, first of all, sorry for my English.

I recently purchased a Ryzen 2600, MSI X470 M7 AC motherboard and G.SKILL F4-3600C16D-16GTZR memory.

I'm happy with the overall performance, good memory stability and good CPU overclocking.

CPU 4200MHZ 1.3875v LLC 2
MEM 3600MHZ 1.44v 14-14-14-28-42
SOC 1.10 LLC 3

Even I can lower the CPU voltage a little and leave the LCC in 1, this motherboard is very cool and stable.

Problem of MSI motherboards are overclocking options. I only have the LLC to use. It has no offset, I can not configure P-State.

In Windows the voltage is fixed, only the frequency has decreased. Can this damage the processor in the long run?

Can I use this setting in 24/7?

Thank you guys.


----------



## lightsout

jclafi said:


> I had the same problem and went w/ Corsair Vengeance LPX low profile...


I have some of that as well in another rig, it works better but the isssue is more of thickness that height. The fan pushes the ram sideways. So any heatsink is causing the issue.


----------



## haris013

Hequaqua said:


> Ram is where Ryzen picks up speed imo. The faster/tighter you can get the better results. Because of the IF(infinity fabric), it really gives some good gains.


aight! got it. Thanks!


----------



## bebius

Hello guys, made the jump to a mighty 2600 after 5 years with a hot fx8320. It feels good of course.
After some experiments there seem to be these two options for me: 4050 @1.325V and 4075 @1.3875
Which one would you get?


----------



## jclafi

I also use high LLC level to 4.2Ghz. My guess once you can cool it it´s ok.

Good Luck !



alefim said:


> Hello everyone, first of all, sorry for my English.
> 
> I recently purchased a Ryzen 2600, MSI X470 M7 AC motherboard and G.SKILL F4-3600C16D-16GTZR memory.
> 
> I'm happy with the overall performance, good memory stability and good CPU overclocking.
> 
> CPU 4200MHZ 1.3875v LLC 2
> MEM 3600MHZ 1.44v 14-14-14-28-42
> SOC 1.10 LLC 3
> 
> Even I can lower the CPU voltage a little and leave the LCC in 1, this motherboard is very cool and stable.
> 
> Problem of MSI motherboards are overclocking options. I only have the LLC to use. It has no offset, I can not configure P-State.
> 
> In Windows the voltage is fixed, only the frequency has decreased. Can this damage the processor in the long run?
> 
> Can I use this setting in 24/7?
> 
> Thank you guys.


----------



## ilmazzo

Think I'll stick with this setup for a while...

[email protected],25 PBO on (circa 1,4V)
16GB [email protected] CL14 1T at 1,4V
Asrock Taichi X470 1.50 bios


----------



## lightsout

ilmazzo said:


> Think I'll stick with this setup for a while...
> 
> [email protected],25 PBO on (circa 1,4V)
> 16GB [email protected] CL14 1T at 1,4V
> Asrock Taichi X470 1.50 bios


Looks good man. Sweet memory clocks I assume it takes B-Die to hit those clocks?

Are you using PBO to hit 4.25? Or is that in running along side a manual OC? I'm new and still learning about Ryzen.


----------



## ilmazzo

yep, trident z rgb samsung b-side

Yes I get 4,250 on two cores and 4,150 on all cores just enabling it (default it is auto, which means off at least on my system), I saw voltages hovering at 1,4v when in max boost


----------



## lightsout

ilmazzo said:


> yep, trident z rgb samsung b-side
> 
> Yes I get 4,250 on two cores and 4,150 on all cores just enabling it (default it is auto, which means off at least on my system), I saw voltages hovering at 1,4v when in max boost


Wow that's pretty nice. Thanks.


----------



## lightsout

WIth core enhancement features turned on, and set to level 4 (OC). My chip only clocks to 3.75. Is this right? 2600 non x. It also seems to want a lot of voltage above 4.0. Like over 1.45v. I always get the good chips


----------



## jclafi

Correct ! 3725Mhz is my stock turbo, non X here too...

Mine w/ zero vDroop need 1.416v to 4125Mhz stable ! Using 1.18v to SoC.



lightsout said:


> WIth core enhancement features turned on, and set to level 4 (OC). My chip only clocks to 3.75. Is this right? 2600 non x. It also seems to want a lot of voltage above 4.0. Like over 1.45v. I always get the good chips


----------



## lightsout

jclafi said:


> Correct ! 3725Mhz is my stock turbo, non X here too...
> 
> Mine w/ zero vDroop need 1.416v to 4125Mhz stable ! Using 1.8v to SoC.


Turbo meaning with XBF and PB2 turned all the way up?

I assume you meant 1.18v? SOC :0

I haven't messed with SOC, maybe I need to.


----------



## jclafi

Yes both all the way up... Sorry 1.18v as you point !

My voltages to run @ 4.2 are insane, like 1.48v, that´s crazy !

If i drop down 75Mhz, to 4125Mhz, i can run rock solid w/ 1.416v.

My chip is a monster ! hahahahahahah 



lightsout said:


> Turbo meaning with XBF and PB2 turned all the way up?
> 
> I assume you meant 1.18v? SOC :0
> 
> I haven't messed with SOC, maybe I need to.


----------



## ilmazzo

alefim said:


> Hello everyone, first of all, sorry for my English.
> .


Ram is quite pushed, good work

But I don't get why you get 64ns while I'm 61,9 (62) at 3400 cl14 as aida latency,are you sure to be stable (eg.: 400% memtest?)


----------



## jclafi

For comparison, i get 65ns w/ 3200 custom CL16.

Perhaps his timmings are killing the latency.



ilmazzo said:


> Ram is quite pushed, good work
> 
> But I don't get why you get 64ns while I'm 61,9 (62) at 3400 cl14 as aida latency,are you sure to be stable (eg.: 400% memtest?)


----------



## JackCY

All of the tens of timings affect latency in Aida64. Not just the most common primaries, you may not even be able to set the fine tuned timings, not all boards offer it all. Remember when Ryzen launched you could barely set anything on those boards.


----------



## zyxwvu4321

I believe I'm finished with the overclocking of my new stuff. Not looking to really push it all the way to the limits, just getting to what I can with little fuss. This is on an X470 Taichi motherboard.

CPU: 4.2GHz @ 1.35v. Looking back at my notes, I don't think I ever tested at lower voltage, so at some point I'll go back and see how low it can go. It seemed like 4.25GHz @ 1.38125v was stable, but it hit 71C after an hour of Small FFT and I figured I'd try to keep it a little cooler.

RAM: Team Dark Pro 3200 x16GB, I was able to get the 3333 Fast timings from the memory calculator to work just fine. Unfortunately, 3400 Fast seemed to be 50/50 on whether it would POST. Then one time it was able to pass 10 cycles of TestMem with no errors, the 2nd time I was able to run it, gave errors. So I just dialed back to 3333 Fast. Unfortunately, I was never able to get 3466 to POST with safe or fast timings and didn't want to mess with voltages too much since HWiNFO64 was giving very different numbers than the BIOS (VRAM 1.424 instead of 1.375 and SoC 1.008/1.016 instead of 1).


----------



## lightsout

zyxwvu4321 said:


> I believe I'm finished with the overclocking of my new stuff. Not looking to really push it all the way to the limits, just getting to what I can with little fuss. This is on an X470 Taichi motherboard.
> 
> CPU: 4.2GHz @ 1.35v. Looking back at my notes, I don't think I ever tested at lower voltage, so at some point I'll go back and see how low it can go. It seemed like 4.25GHz @ 1.38125v was stable, but it hit 71C after an hour of Small FFT and I figured I'd try to keep it a little cooler.
> 
> RAM: Team Dark Pro 3200 x16GB, I was able to get the 3333 Fast timings from the memory calculator to work just fine. Unfortunately, 3400 Fast seemed to be 50/50 on whether it would POST. Then one time it was able to pass 10 cycles of TestMem with no errors, the 2nd time I was able to run it, gave errors. So I just dialed back to 3333 Fast. Unfortunately, I was never able to get 3466 to POST with safe or fast timings and didn't want to mess with voltages too much since HWiNFO64 was giving very different numbers than the BIOS (VRAM 1.424 instead of 1.375 and SoC 1.008/1.016 instead of 1).


Seems like you got yourself a pretty sweet chip.


----------



## zyxwvu4321

lightsout said:


> Seems like you got yourself a pretty sweet chip.


Thanks! Yes, from what I've found online, I do seem to have gotten pretty lucky on the draw. I have noticed one weird thing... While trying 4.25GHz, the chip would downclock to ~1.5GHz while at idle, but won't do the same at 4.2GHz. I've not fiddled with any settings other than voltage and clock speed, so I dunno. May try bumping up to 4.225GHz just to see if I can get the downclocking at idle back.


----------



## ilmazzo

zyxwvu4321 said:


> So I just dialed back to 3333 Fast. Unfortunately, I was never able to get 3466 to POST with safe or fast timings and didn't want to mess with voltages too much since HWiNFO64 was giving very different numbers than the BIOS (VRAM 1.424 instead of 1.375 and SoC 1.008/1.016 instead of 1).


for vram just keep temps in check, that voltage is not dangerous let alone if are samsung b side chips, soc voltage is not that high too don't worry


----------



## hoangvu13692

*Can't OC Ryzen 5 1600*

Hi,

I had a problem. Before that, i using my ryzen in 3.7 (OC from 3.4 base clock) at all time.

Yesterday when i'm home but my computer can't be start. Boot again and again. I cannot access to BIOS too.

I shut down it to 5min and start it again. It boot in 3 times and computer can start with base clock of CPU.

My OC setting in BIOS had change to default.

I tried OC again but i can't do it. After save OC setting in BIOS. Computer always auto boot in 3-5 times and return it to base clock.

I had try to OC with Ryzen Master but same like BIOS. Can't OC the CPU

My computer:

+ Ryzen 5 1600
+ Ram corsair 8gb 2400
+ VGA 1060 6gb

Plz help me. What happended with my CPU ?


----------



## jclafi

Nothing, problably your O.C settings are unstable or incorrect.

Just make a FULL CLEAR CMOS and set it to stock. Change the memory voltage to 1.35v (if needed) and do some tests.

Good Luck !


----------



## museumman

Still running my fave little 1600X and now on a new B450i Strix board. Still awaiting my fans for better cooling. Im betting i can scrape a bit more out of this yet. This was 3600mhz C14 4100mhz CPU @ 1.45v.

The 1405CB was my old Strix B350i board and same cpu and mems.


----------



## bebius

museumman said:


> Still running my fave little 1600X and now on a new B450i Strix board. Still awaiting my fans for better cooling. Im betting i can scrape a bit more out of this yet. This was 3600mhz C14 4100mhz CPU @ 1.45v.
> 
> The 1405CB was my old Strix B350i board and same cpu and mems.


Nice results.

I'm trying 4050mhz for my 2600 because it seems to need a big jump in voltage for anything higher. It froze at p95 after 7h @1.325V and 8h @ 1.35V. 
A bit strange to freeze so late isn't it? Temps max 75, avg 66 and quite aggressive llc. Stock SoC at 1.15V.


----------



## Duvar

This is what i have got so far (First pic, not my 24/7 profile):

For daily usage, i use one of these profiles with lower voltages:


----------



## juanitox

jclafi said:


> Congratulations for your Ryzen CPU ! The R5 1600 is such a great CPU, a powerhouse !
> 
> You can try to set the CPU voltage to 1.36v, SoC voltage to 1.1v and LLC leve 1 to both. Push the CPU to 3.7Ghz and do some stress tests to check system stability. Always keep an eye in the VRM and CPU temps.
> 
> I recomend you to do it under BIOS mode, and have good case airflow. Also is a good thing to have active cooling in the VRM of the motherboard, can help a lot w/ CPU power delivery.
> 
> Good Luck !


Hey!!! Sorry for breaking into this post! But I would like to ask if these settings would be fine with the stock cooler? And also what temps should I look for? I want to OC my R5 1600 as well and I don't overclock since my Athlon 860K so I got rusty D: 

I'm on an ASUS ROG Strix X370-F GAMING and I think I'm fine on the PSU department. Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## jclafi

juanitox said:


> jclafi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations for your Ryzen CPU ! The R5 1600 is such a great CPU, a powerhouse !
> 
> You can try to set the CPU voltage to 1.36v, SoC voltage to 1.1v and LLC leve 1 to both. Push the CPU to 3.7Ghz and do some stress tests to check system stability. Always keep an eye in the VRM and CPU temps.
> 
> I recomend you to do it under BIOS mode, and have good case airflow. Also is a good thing to have active cooling in the VRM of the motherboard, can help a lot w/ CPU power delivery.
> 
> Good Luck !
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!!! Sorry for breaking into this post! But I would like to ask if these settings would be fine with the stock cooler? And also what temps should I look for? I want to OC my R5 1600 as well and I don't overclock since my Athlon 860K so I got rusty 😧
> 
> I'm on an ASUS ROG Strix X370-F GAMING and I think I'm fine on the PSU department. Thanks a lot for your help!
Click to expand...

My R5 2600 Stock cooler was only good for stock operation. The cooler is small and i do not recomend you to overclock w/ It.

Buy a dirty cheap tower cooler and temps drops by 20ºc easy.

Im using a fairly old desing cooler and can hold my R5 @ 4.1 w/ no problems.


----------



## LesPaulLover

bebius said:


> Nice results.
> 
> I'm trying 4050mhz for my 2600 because it seems to need a big jump in voltage for anything higher. It froze at p95 after 7h @1.325V and 8h @ 1.35V.
> A bit strange to freeze so late isn't it? Temps max 75, avg 66 and quite aggressive llc. Stock SoC at 1.15V.


What motherboard/BIOS version and what specific LLC settings? Really gotta watch your voltages when going with any sort of "Turbo" or "Extreme" LLC as they can actually OVERCOMPENSATE and push your Vcore HIGHER than your stated BIOS preference. 

(For example on my Gigabyte x470 board "Vcore LLC: Turbo" set to 1.400Vcore can result in Vcore running @ 1.415-1.425v when idle. So I actually set my vcore to 1.385v with LLC: Turbo in order to maintain that 1.400Vcore max that I'm looking for)

Assuming TEMPS ARE NOT AN ISSUE -- you can certainly run 1.400v Vcore for 24/7 usage on a Ryzen (my 2600x is running @ 1.415Vcore 24/7 with 1.125v on the SoC and 1.400v on the DRAM. This video 



 is really good and covers a LOT of topics about DDR4 overclocking. Don't push the SoC over 1.150v as it's basically pointless from what I understand due to extremely diminishing returns.


----------



## By-Tor

Enjoy Buildzoid's video's. Very smart...


I've settled on a Ryzen 5 2600/2600X. I found a 2600X for $189 and with that lower price would it be worth getting over the $159 2600?


----------



## lightsout

By-Tor said:


> Enjoy Buildzoid's video's. Very smart...
> 
> 
> I've settled on a Ryzen 5 2600/2600X. I found a 2600X for $189 and with that lower price would it be worth getting over the $159 2600?


I would if you can swing it. I recently got the non x and didn't realize how limited it was in the xfr pb2 area.


----------



## flavorysphinx

The stock cooler on both is crap for overclocking. Save the money and get the 2600 and a great air cooler and you'll be over 4ghz easily.


----------



## Jspinks020

Awesome Club my friend. cruzing at 4.32ghz still and the red alpine fan laying in there.


----------



## crazycrave

4Ghz / 3066Mhz R5 - 1400 on Air http://www.3dmark.com/fs/17419871


----------



## Jspinks020

Running Fine at 4.3...

Older coolermaster running it now.


----------



## nolive721

crazycrave said:


> 4Ghz / 3066Mhz R5 - 1400 on Air http://www.3dmark.com/fs/17419871


may I ask you what Air cooler and voltage you are using to achieve that? I am struggling to get my 1500X running at 3.95Ghz despite using 1.425V core although thankfully cooled with a great 240AIO (IDCOOLING 240Frostflow)


----------



## Jspinks020

I don't know both Psu's again are in 11.6v area running...it hasn't upset anything or froze yet...but yeah not good....


----------



## Exostenza

Wondering if anyone knows what is going on here. When I go to 3.9ghz or above I am stable in both intel burn test and intel burn test extreme although if I run prime95 (2.66 or the latest with AVX) my computer just shuts off within 5-45 minutes. I have tested my RAM in memtest 86 and it is rock solid. My computer tells me that it is caused by ntoskrnl.exe with the fault code 0x00000124 which I researched and came to the overwhelming consensus is an issue of power so I figured my CS650M was going as I used to be able to prime95 for 24 hours and even on 3.825ghz it was shutting down. I ordered the RM850x (2018) as I thought I might just as well go overkill due to a nice sale on and RMA the CS650M then sell it although I still have the same issue. Could I have bad VRMs or degraded some mosfets on my motherboard? I was wondering if it had to to with CPU+SOC power and the PSU not being able to keep the power steady when it is drawing over 150w intermittently with my 3.9ghz overclock which hits around 1.367v or is that not an issue? Does the CPU only get the 150w allotted to the +3.3V and the +5V on the PSU to it or is that just wrong? I can play Battlefield 1 with my 3.9ghz overclock on for hours so I know it is stable which led to me thinking that it is an issue with max load power stability either from the PSU or motherboard. I have not run into anything like this in the past so I am not too sure what to do from here other than buy a new motherboard and RMA this one although I would terribly like to avoid that if there is a way to figure out if it is faulty or not or something else is causing this issue. I like to know my PC is 24 hour prime stable so that when I run into issues I know it is not due to my overclock.

Something has degraded and I think it doesn't have to do with my PSU but even my new one says 150w to the +3.3v and +5v while cpu+soc voltage definitely peaks over 150w on 3.9ghz so am on the right track of thinking? It just seems absurd that a high quality 850w PSU couldn't sustain an R5 1600 @ 3.9ghz.

Thanks for any input as I am just at a loss and would really like to wait until Ryzen 2 comes out to buy a 5 series board and the next gen of Ryzen but as it stands I'm tempted to upgrade just to be able to have the peace of mind of knowing I am 24 hour prime stable. I know it might sound absurd but I just need to know I am rock solid and I would like to try for 4ghz although, clearly, I couldn't sustain a stress test on that even if my CPU can attain it. I am definitely under the tolerances and want to push everything to the limit while being completely stable.


----------



## jclafi

Look like a temperature issue, so how about the socket, vrm and cpu termals ?

Also, check the cooler termal paste and mounting, re-settle to be sure.

Good Luck !


----------



## Johan45

Exostenza said:


> Wondering if anyone knows what is going on here. When I go to 3.9ghz or above I am stable in both intel burn test and intel burn test extreme although if I run prime95 (2.66 or the latest with AVX) my computer just shuts off within 5-45 minutes. I have tested my RAM in memtest 86 and it is rock solid. My computer tells me that it is caused by ntoskrnl.exe with the fault code 0x00000124 which I researched and came to the overwhelming consensus is an issue of power so I figured my CS650M was going as I used to be able to prime95 for 24 hours and even on 3.825ghz it was shutting down. I ordered the RM850x (2018) as I thought I might just as well go overkill due to a nice sale on and RMA the CS650M then sell it although I still have the same issue. Could I have bad VRMs or degraded some mosfets on my motherboard? I was wondering if it had to to with CPU+SOC power and the PSU not being able to keep the power steady when it is drawing over 150w intermittently with my 3.9ghz overclock which hits around 1.367v or is that not an issue? Does the CPU only get the 150w allotted to the +3.3V and the +5V on the PSU to it or is that just wrong? I can play Battlefield 1 with my 3.9ghz overclock on for hours so I know it is stable which led to me thinking that it is an issue with max load power stability either from the PSU or motherboard. I have not run into anything like this in the past so I am not too sure what to do from here other than buy a new motherboard and RMA this one although I would terribly like to avoid that if there is a way to figure out if it is faulty or not or something else is causing this issue. I like to know my PC is 24 hour prime stable so that when I run into issues I know it is not due to my overclock.
> 
> Something has degraded and I think it doesn't have to do with my PSU but even my new one says 150w to the +3.3v and +5v while cpu+soc voltage definitely peaks over 150w on 3.9ghz so am on the right track of thinking? It just seems absurd that a high quality 850w PSU couldn't sustain an R5 1600 @ 3.9ghz.
> 
> Thanks for any input as I am just at a loss and would really like to wait until Ryzen 2 comes out to buy a 5 series board and the next gen of Ryzen but as it stands I'm tempted to upgrade just to be able to have the peace of mind of knowing I am 24 hour prime stable. I know it might sound absurd but I just need to know I am rock solid and I would like to try for 4ghz although, clearly, I couldn't sustain a stress test on that even if my CPU can attain it. I am definitely under the tolerances and want to push everything to the limit while being completely stable.


You need more voltage is what I think. I know this appears the same but try running this version of IBT https://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202


----------



## lightsout

Jspinks020 said:


> Running Fine at 4.3...
> 
> Older coolermaster running it now.


Great chip you got there and very nice scores. Mine bearly does 4.1


----------



## Jspinks020

lightsout said:


> Great chip you got there and very nice scores. Mine bearly does 4.1



Yeah an Excellent chip...I thought so too...and that's still bargain sales deals Price for that Performance. It does have quite the bit of IPC...why it's another none issue in like gamming..and still has plenty of frames. It is quite Threaded at that too. 

I don't know...someone said they threw together something similar and it was dead..no post...I'm thinking the ram on that though still possibly.


----------



## Exostenza

Johan45 said:


> You need more voltage is what I think. I know this appears the same but try running this version of IBT https://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202


How is that different from running LinpackXtreme 1.1.1?


----------



## Jspinks020

I don't know it might lock at that...it's undervolter...im at 1.41v at that...trying to keep it low. Better unit and regulation will do that. It will Run cooler and you are not dogging you're chip.


----------



## Johan45

This IBT version includes AVX instructions. I just figured if you could run one but not P95 then your voltage is likely too low. For first gen Ryzen 3.9-4.0 most CPUs need about 1.4V+


----------



## Jspinks020

Johan45 said:


> This IBT version includes AVX instructions. I just figured if you could run one but not P95 then your voltage is likely too low. For first gen Ryzen 3.9-4.0 most CPUs need about 1.4V+


And that Program will Probably send it 90c yeah AVX. We weren't suppose to overheat AMD chips. But no I don't think they have the issue too much anymore of one running Uglier and Uglier lol. It's been Addressed...it's again another great Loop system and 24/7 running. But again Power supply Permitting. I'm okay for awhile longer but no shouldn't be doing crazy loads all the time, we are already approaching the lower end of ATX unfortunately still. 

I can't spec how much longer 11.65-11.7v will hold...hopefully some further time. But you have a better unit when you see less fluctuation in general. And that is for sure.


----------



## Exostenza

jclafi said:


> Look like a temperature issue, so how about the socket, vrm and cpu termals ?
> 
> Also, check the cooler termal paste and mounting, re-settle to be sure.
> 
> Good Luck !


Missed your response until just now. I don't go over ~65C as I have a very good cooling setup so I am sure it is not a temperature issue. The Asus ROG STRIX B350-F Gaming has no VRM temperature sensor so I don't know what they are getting to. I have been trying to figure out if I can get a little fan over the VRMs. I know the mosfets top out at 55C which I am pretty sure are next to the VRMs (though I know this may have no bearing on the VRM temperatures. I have been thinking a lot about actively cooling the VRMs as they have heatsinks on them but not too much airflow I think. I could buy a temp sensor I guess and hook it to the mobo and stick it in between some of the VRMs but I think it would just be cheaper to find a small fan to push some air over them.


----------



## Jspinks020

Exostenza said:


> Missed your response until just now. I don't go over ~65C as I have a very good cooling setup so I am sure it is not a temperature issue. The Asus ROG STRIX B350-F Gaming has no VRM temperature sensor so I don't know what they are getting to. I have been trying to figure out if I can get a little fan over the VRMs. I know the mosfets top out at 55C which I am pretty sure are next to the VRMs (though I know this may have no bearing on the VRM temperatures. I have been thinking a lot about actively cooling the VRMs as they have heatsinks on them but not too much airflow I think. I could buy a temp sensor I guess and hook it to the mobo and stick it in between some of the VRMs but I think it would just be cheaper to find a small fan to push some air over them.


well you might in hwinfo...idk with msi..there is a VR MOS sensor and it like never goes over 39c and there's a red led fan just laying on the heatsink/board like that. That's great if so and accurate...Probably about how you say though...some active cooling will take care of it.


----------



## jclafi

Exostenza said:


> jclafi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look like a temperature issue, so how about the socket, vrm and cpu termals ?
> 
> Also, check the cooler termal paste and mounting, re-settle to be sure.
> 
> Good Luck !
> 
> 
> 
> Missed your response until just now. I don't go over ~65C as I have a very good cooling setup so I am sure it is not a temperature issue. The Asus ROG STRIX B350-F Gaming has no VRM temperature sensor so I don't know what they are getting to. I have been trying to figure out if I can get a little fan over the VRMs. I know the mosfets top out at 55C which I am pretty sure are next to the VRMs (though I know this may have no bearing on the VRM temperatures. I have been thinking a lot about actively cooling the VRMs as they have heatsinks on them but not too much airflow I think. I could buy a temp sensor I guess and hook it to the mobo and stick it in between some of the VRMs but I think it would just be cheaper to find a small fan to push some air over them.
Click to expand...

Im using over 1.4v to CPU and 1.225v to SoC. To avoid high termals i set the stock CPU cooler to throw air in the VRM heatsink.

With active cooling the VRM temps never reach 60c under heavy load(stress).

Some pics of the fan instalation, very simple.


----------



## Johan45

Exostenza said:


> Missed your response until just now. I don't go over ~65C as I have a very good cooling setup so I am sure it is not a temperature issue. The Asus ROG STRIX B350-F Gaming has no VRM temperature sensor so I don't know what they are getting to. I have been trying to figure out if I can get a little fan over the VRMs. I know the mosfets top out at 55C which I am pretty sure are next to the VRMs (though I know this may have no bearing on the VRM temperatures. I have been thinking a lot about actively cooling the VRMs as they have heatsinks on them but not too much airflow I think. I could buy a temp sensor I guess and hook it to the mobo and stick it in between some of the VRMs but I think it would just be cheaper to find a small fan to push some air over them.


My money is still on low voltage, black screen crash is almost a sure sign of that.


----------



## Jspinks020

Johan45 said:


> My money is still on low voltage, black screen crash is almost a sure sign of that.



It might be. But your probably fine on the VRMS though. I would cool them with a fan. But yeah the Powerrrrr for only 4.3ghz....unreal Dude...


----------



## lightsout

jclafi said:


> Im using over 1.4v to CPU and 1.225v to SoC. To avoid high termals i set the stock CPU cooler to throw air in the VRM heatsink.
> 
> With active cooling the VRM temps never reach 60c under heavy load(stress).
> 
> Some pics of the fan instalation, very simple.


Is that a storm scout? Wow, that was my first "real" case like 10 years ago.


----------



## Jspinks020

lightsout said:


> Is that a storm scout? Wow, that was my first "real" case like 10 years ago.


If that sensor's right seen like 45c vrm with the fan laying on it...so that's perfectly fine. He's Probably fine. 
But yeah almost wish I had a bigger sink...I think 4.3ghz might out pace the Spire...wouldn't mind doing a big airrr build out of it. Id hate for another leak and it kill it all. But I think we are alright.


----------



## jclafi

Yes it is a very old Cooler Master Storm Scout, all coolers are from C.M, they are very cost efective and durable. This case is from 2010, never replaced a single cooler.

Such reliable product. My first 'real' case too.



lightsout said:


> Is that a storm scout? Wow, that was my first "real" case like 10 years ago.


----------



## lightsout

jclafi said:


> Yes it is a very old Cooler Master Storm Scout, all coolers are from C.M, they are very cost efective and durable. This case is from 2010, never replaced a single cooler.
> 
> Such reliable product. My first 'real' case too.


Yeah 2010 sounds about right. Glad to hear its reliable, looks on the other hand, quite lacking in that area


----------



## Exostenza

Well I replaced my two low flow front 140mm fans with two 140mm standard case fans from arctic cooling (an absolute marvel of a fan btw for 7 bucks CAD they are super quiet and push a massive amount of air compared to 30-40 dollar rgb crap fans) and it seems to have fixed my issues. as I think the whole case is getting much better airflow now and there is positive pressure instead of negative pressure which also means all corners of the case are getting air flow. AND just to make sure the case would be cooled to the max I took out the HDD bay and strapped all my SSDs on their trays into a frankenstein array that is stuffed up in the where we used to put those things that read some sort of circular device, I think it used a laser to read it and had to spin or something... anyways that stuff is so far obsolete that I might as well use that space for something. I took down 4-7C on my CPU and 10C on my mosfest by the change and haven't black screened since! 

Thanks for all the input everyone. 

I really wanted an excuse to buy a super nice new case, but it looks like I'll be sticking with my little Spec-01 until Ryzen 3 comes out now that everything works perfectly... /sigh


----------



## Jspinks020

The same...but I'll hold off on that think about what id like. could use some more and new Hoses any ways that thought and a good routing in a case. getting soft on the ends and I kinked one the rad was kinda twisting it...

I'm thinking like the Fractal Meshify or something...just whatever can fit a 240 or a 360. I don't know.


----------



## Wabbit16

jclafi said:


> Yes it is a very old Cooler Master Storm Scout, all coolers are from C.M, they are very cost efective and durable. This case is from 2010, never replaced a single cooler.
> 
> Such reliable product. My first 'real' case too.


One thing that shocked me was how flimsy the cases of late feel, especially the side panels, at least on cases that still have metal side panels.

The ones from the Scout are solid as a rock and you would have a hard time bending them out of shape. My Bitfenix Prodigy-M, however...


----------



## jclafi

Yes they are solid, and quite heavy too ! I live in the beach and after 10 years the case do not have rust or any kind of imperfection.

The paint also is quite good. I like this case, it's very dated but have good air flow.

Maybe this year i send this case to my second rig, and get a better one.



Wabbit16 said:


> One thing that shocked me was how flimsy the cases of late feel, especially the side panels, at least on cases that still have metal side panels.
> 
> The ones from the Scout are solid as a rock and you would have a hard time bending them out of shape. My Bitfenix Prodigy-M, however...


----------



## Jspinks020

My Short Review and the work in Progress and some thoughts...Real cool man.


----------



## diggiddi

How is the ram situation with the new ryzens, is 16gb 3600 doable? or lower freq with lower latency a better deal? 
Is anyone running 32gb at 3200 or better? I might pickup a 2600x .......so many questions


----------



## MishelLngelo

diggiddi said:


> How is the ram situation with the new ryzens, is 16gb 3600 doable? or lower freq with lower latency a better deal?
> Is anyone running 32gb at 3200 or better? I might pickup a 2600x .......so many questions


Quite doable on suitable MBs with x470 chipsets, mine is running at that speed. Higher IMC in 2nd gen Ryzen and better made MBs with 4xx chipsets.


----------



## Jspinks020

MishelLngelo said:


> Quite doable on suitable MBs with x470 chipsets, mine is running at that speed. Higher IMC in 2nd gen Ryzen and better made MBs with 4xx chipsets.


Absolutely that one Probably...but I mean its finding a kit. but don't get me wrong 3200 screams too at CL15.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Jspinks020 said:


> Absolutely that one Probably...but I mean its finding a kit. but don't get me wrong 3200 screams too at CL15.


RAM latency can have a lot of influence on memory speed. I can't go lower than Cl16 etc etc. but with 3000Mhz Kingston I had before I managed to go as low as Cl12 and that beat performance of 3333MHz but at Cl 18. I also notice that over 3200MHz I run into diminishing returns. Got this 3600 RAM at good deal, otherwise I would go for 3200 for sure.


----------



## Jspinks020

MishelLngelo said:


> RAM latency can have a lot of influence on memory speed. I can't go lower than Cl16 etc etc. but with 3000Mhz Kingston I had before I managed to go as low as Cl12 and that beat performance of 3333MHz but at Cl 18. I also notice that over 3200MHz I run into diminishing returns. Got this 3600 RAM at good deal, otherwise I would go for 3200 for sure.


Yeah...what I said they run awesome...I might end up looking for a kit I don't know yet..see if it will run 3600. That thing can eat up some frames too with the 1060...what I said don't underestimate that cpu either....


----------



## MishelLngelo

I'm looking forward to 3700x, 12/24 at 5GHz will be a killer, probably more than most will need in next few years, certainly more than I would need in next 5 years.


----------



## Jspinks020

MishelLngelo said:


> I'm looking forward to 3700x, 12/24 at 5GHz will be a killer, probably more than most will need in next few years, certainly more than I would need in next 5 years.


Yeah overkill...Their trying to make servers or something. But it's suppose to be affordable too. Pulling their idea from the server line up or something. And surprised to see some High Clocks. Looks great for us and upgrading.


----------



## Jspinks020

11,690 in firestrike with the 1060 oced...I think it's dogged...not bad and just ok.

It froze on me cause had SoC at 1.1v you need to be at 1.15v at least...it went away....


Like I said it don't bottleneck...just we need better card.


----------



## diggiddi

Cool


----------



## JVela1561

Just couldn't get it stable at 4.4GHz.. I only managed to get 4.375GHz but overall I'm very happy with how this CPU has been performing! (I don't know why the picture of the pc is flipped)


----------



## jclafi

diggiddi said:


> How is the ram situation with the new ryzens, is 16gb 3600 doable? or lower freq with lower latency a better deal?
> Is anyone running 32gb at 3200 or better? I might pickup a 2600x .......so many questions


Im using 16Gb CL 16 with custom timings, quite easy. The X470 Chipset w/ Ryzen 2000 series works well. 

Just enabled XMP2 profile and that's it. 

Now messing w/ voltages to fine tune this overclock.

The R5 2600X is such good CPU, paired w/ RX 580 or GTX 1060 is a power house @ 1080p

Good luck !


----------



## lightsout

JVela1561 said:


> Just couldn't get it stable at 4.4GHz.. I only managed to get 4.375GHz but overall I'm very happy with how this CPU has been performing! (I don't know why the picture of the pc is flipped)


Pretty great for a 1600x!


----------



## Jspinks020

lightsout said:


> Pretty great for a 1600x!


Yeah it is.


----------



## 331149

sap21 said:


> I'm running it at 3.891MHz and the ambient temp about 75C


75c ambient? You'd be dead if it was that hot


----------



## Exostenza

Anyone with the same mobo and cpu (or similar B350 with the same CPU) as me have any advice on CPU switching frequency and overclocking in general to push my cpu further? Also, I have been researching load line calibration a lot and still can't get a good answer on what settings to use. Right now I have my CPU at high and SoC at extreme which seems to be working fine, but I heard the spikes can be crazy and fry things. I want to push this 1600 as far as it can go and 3.85ghz just isn't enough for me. It tops out at 64C in all the stress tests (prime95 etc...). Core is set through offset to 1.275v while LLC @ high makes load VDDR CPU is ~1.308v, Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) is ~1.256v, and CPU VID is ~1.188v and SoC sticks at 1.1v.


----------



## Johan45

CPU switching frequency isn't going to gain you much. What you need is more voltage


----------



## rdr09

My R5 1600 is set at Optimized Default, which means it is at stock. But why does CPUz show higher numbers than the Reference? Not complaining just asking that, could it be the latest Agesa or did GPUz put out gimped numbers?


----------



## TheHorse

https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/14928428 YEEEEEEEEEET 100th percentile 1600 anyone?

https://valid.x86.fr/u8vsjx

I'd like to point out that this is actually a sustainable clock and voltage that tests stable with real world cooling (CLC 240 just running air through the case), won't destroy the CPU in 3 years or less. I mean the 4.4GHz clocks and stuff are cool but I'm sure not going to run my CPU at 1.52v intentionally.


----------



## asefsef

*Which Utility do you trust for Voltage monitoring?*

4 programs with 3 different voltage readings. Screenshot taken when CPU 100% loaded with P95


----------



## Saiger0

asefsef said:


> 4 programs with 3 different voltage readings. Screenshot taken when CPU 100% loaded with P95


this one  The SVI2 TFN value is the most accurate.


----------



## asefsef

Saiger0 said:


> this one  The SVI2 TFN value is the most accurate.


110%Agree. Why might I ask? Is SVI2 TFN a known thing?

My reason for agreeing is because all 1.4v numbers are the same number read by MSI Mobo's Nuvoton chip, Even when it fluctuates. Whereas the 1.319 is listed under the CPU itself.


----------



## Saiger0

asefsef said:


> 110%Agree. Why might I ask? Is SVI2 TFN a known thing?
> 
> My reason for agreeing is because all 1.4v numbers are the same number read by MSI Mobo's Nuvoton chip, Even when it fluctuates. Whereas the 1.319 is listed under the CPU itself.


Yea the svi2 tfn value in the one everybody used to read the vcore. The others are incorrect and only display how much voltgae the cpu wants/requests. What voltage did you set in the bios btw?


----------



## asefsef

*I set 1.375 Volts in the Bios.*



Saiger0 said:


> Yea the svi2 tfn value in the one everybody used to read the vcore. The others are incorrect and only display how much voltgae the cpu wants/requests. What voltage did you set in the bios btw?


I set 1.375 Volts in the Bios. 

svi2 tfn value: In Idle is around 1.373V, 100% load it's 1.323v.
nuvoton Mobo chip value: In idle 1.375v, 100% load it's 1.401v (LLC is set at highest level, and seems to boost this voltage above idle value)


----------



## asefsef

Saiger0 said:


> this one  The SVI2 TFN value is the most accurate.




After doing some reading, I confirm SVI2 TFN value is the true CPU voltage. 

Question now is: when people say "oh you should stay below 1.4v for the cpu" are the youtubers, gurus and forum posters referring to this voltage or the vCore? 

I've seen AMD and MSI only mention 1.4v vcore for their recommendations, usually they're talking about how much to enter into the bios. So staying safe at 1.4v really means keep below 1.3v at the SVI2 TFN reading?


----------



## rdr09

asefsef said:


> After doing some reading, I confirm SVI2 TFN value is the true CPU voltage.
> 
> Question now is: when people say "oh you should stay below 1.4v for the cpu" are the youtubers, gurus and forum posters referring to this voltage or the vCore?
> 
> I've seen AMD and MSI only mention 1.4v vcore for their recommendations, usually they're talking about how much to enter into the bios. So staying safe at 1.4v really means keep below 1.3v at the SVI2 TFN reading?



The CPU Vcore in BIOS is shown in HWINFO64 as CPU Core Voltage (SVI2). In my R7 2700, with a negative offset of 0.05V, SVI2 shows a spike of 1.425V. I don't sweat that if it goes over 1.42V recommended max volts of AMD. The lower the better, especially for the X versions, so long as your system stays stable.


----------



## ilmazzo

1,[email protected] all cores from months and all is going well.....oh well.....


----------



## asefsef

rdr09 said:


> The CPU Vcore in BIOS is shown in HWINFO64 as CPU Core Voltage (SVI2). In my R7 2700, with a negative offset of 0.05V, SVI2 shows a spike of 1.425V. I don't sweat that if it goes over 1.42V recommended max volts of AMD. The lower the better, especially for the X versions, so long as your system stays stable.


Negative offset? You mean undervolting?


----------



## asefsef

to Sustain 1.4v at SVI2 TFN, I have to set 1.51VCore! (I use Maximum LLC)
Lol. I mean I get what you guys are saying, that SVI2 is the real CPU voltage. But 1.51v reported by cpuz, mobo, bios and so on... is this safe???!?


----------



## VeritronX

If you have it the only sensor that is more accurate is the VR_VOUT sensor in HWinfo, that's the on-die sense pin readout from the voltage controller for the VRM. If you have two of them the second one will be the SOC voltage.


----------



## Saiger0

asefsef said:


> to Sustain 1.4v at SVI2 TFN, I have to set 1.51VCore! (I use Maximum LLC)
> Lol. I mean I get what you guys are saying, that SVI2 is the real CPU voltage. But 1.51v reported by cpuz, mobo, bios and so on... is this safe???!?


You are using the lowest lcc setting not the max... Use mode 2 instead... And no 1.5v is not safe you are currently frying your cpu.


----------



## MasterBillyQuizBoy

I think I missed something crucial. I am probably going to get the R5-2600. The board I'm looking at supports OC 3466 on the RAM. 

Do I need the 2600X in order to clock memory to that speed? Or would I be stuck at a lower RAM speed with the "regular" R5-2600?


----------



## asefsef

Saiger0 said:


> You are using the lowest lcc setting not the max... Use mode 2 instead... And no 1.5v is not safe you are currently frying your cpu.


I've got settings from mode [1]-[8]. 8 weakest and Mode 1 seems to be the strongest from testing (the one I use). You're saying mode [2] is stronger than mode [1]?

Edit:
Nah, just tested it. Mode 2 is weaker than Mode 1 I was using.
Thanks for suggestion tho. Was hoping I missed out on some stronger LLC..


----------



## Saiger0

asefsef said:


> I've got settings from mode [1]-[8]. 8 weakest and Mode 1 seems to be the strongest from testing (the one I use). You're saying mode [2] is stronger than mode [1]?
> 
> Edit:
> Nah, just tested it. Mode 2 is weaker than Mode 1 I was using.
> Thanks for suggestion tho. Was hoping I missed out on some stronger LLC..


dont use the strongest llc it will degrade your cpu over time. use mode 2


----------



## rdr09

MasterBillyQuizBoy said:


> I think I missed something crucial. I am probably going to get the R5-2600. The board I'm looking at supports OC 3466 on the RAM.
> 
> Do I need the 2600X in order to clock memory to that speed? Or would I be stuck at a lower RAM speed with the "regular" R5-2600?


No, not really. However, the Ryzen 3000 series is coming soon. But, if you can't wait, then i suggest the R5 2600. Get a B-die RAM like the G.Skill FlareX 3200 CL14 and a capable X470 motherboard like the Asus Prime Pro.

https://benzhaomin.github.io/bdiefinder/


----------



## VerVistas

Hey guys. Im new here, can you guys help me? 
I have a new ryzen 2600x paired with corsair vengeance led 3200mhz (2x8gb) and a x370 gaming k5 board from aorus. 
I don't understand much about overclocking. I've bought this processor and paired with a artic freezer 33 esports one, for lower temps because this chip doesn't need to be overclocked and performs better in low temps.
The thing is I've noticed that the core voltage is a bit high (1.4v+) and fluctuates alot together with temps. While I write this, according to cpu z its having speed up to 4.25ghz and voltage between 0.804v and 1.5v. Is this normal? I can trie to set the cpu voltage to -0.20 or -0.40 does this affect the performance? I saw something about ryzen power plan and the minimum cpu usage should I leave it to 90% or lower? 
Also, about the ram. My board doesn't support 3200mhz unless is OC so I trie that. All I did was to put the speed to 3200, change the voltage to 1.35v and I saw this timings in a forum and give it a trie: 16-16-18-18-36. It's working fine.
I can't enable xmp because my pc keeps crashing but If i do it manually it works. Is this fine? If I want to up the speed I just do it and If it crashes I up the voltage (max 1.5v lets say) correct? 
I just want to be sure if it's all fine. Thank you very much!


----------



## 5291Crash

Figured i would add myself to this Thread. 

Just updated to:

Ryzen 5 2600x
MSI x470 Gaming Plus 
Team Group 2 x 8GB 3000Mhz (TDGED416G3000HC16CDC01 Hyinx AFR)
WD Black 500GB NVMe

So far all i have adjusted is the ram using the calculator for "Safe" So running 14-16-16-30 at 2933MHz

And tested the NVMe Drive










Cheers.


----------



## rdr09

VerVistas said:


> Hey guys. Im new here, can you guys help me?
> I have a new ryzen 2600x paired with corsair vengeance led 3200mhz (2x8gb) and a x370 gaming k5 board from aorus.
> I don't understand much about overclocking. I've bought this processor and paired with a artic freezer 33 esports one, for lower temps because this chip doesn't need to be overclocked and performs better in low temps.
> The thing is I've noticed that the core voltage is a bit high (1.4v+) and fluctuates alot together with temps. While I write this, according to cpu z its having speed up to 4.25ghz and voltage between 0.804v and 1.5v. Is this normal? I can trie to set the cpu voltage to -0.20 or -0.40 does this affect the performance? I saw something about ryzen power plan and the minimum cpu usage should I leave it to 90% or lower?
> Also, about the ram. My board doesn't support 3200mhz unless is OC so I trie that. All I did was to put the speed to 3200, change the voltage to 1.35v and I saw this timings in a forum and give it a trie: 16-16-18-18-36. It's working fine.
> I can't enable xmp because my pc keeps crashing but If i do it manually it works. Is this fine? If I want to up the speed I just do it and If it crashes I up the voltage (max 1.5v lets say) correct?
> I just want to be sure if it's all fine. Thank you very much!


If your temp is kinda high, then you can certainly undervolt. I applied a 0.06 undervolt on my 2700 and the highest vcore i see using HWINFO64 is 1.425v. 

You can use Windows Power Plan set to Balance with the Minimum Processor State to 25% under Advance settings. It should idle down to around 1500MHz at 0.80v.

May have to try what you did on the RAM. The Ripjaws im using won't do 3200 DOCP either. My other set is a FlareX and that uses 3200 DOCP no problem. It's absolutely fine to set the RAM manually. You can also use the Calculator.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...lator-ryzena-1-4-1-overclocking-dram-am4.html


----------



## 5291Crash

rdr09 said:


> If your temp is kinda high, then you can certainly undervolt. I applied a 0.06 undervolt on my 2700 and the highest vcore i see using HWINFO64 is 1.425v.
> 
> You can use Windows Power Plan set to Balance with the Minimum Processor State to 25% under Advance settings. It should idle down to around 1500MHz at 0.80v.
> 
> May have to try what you did on the RAM. The Ripjaws im using won't do 3200 DOCP either. My other set is a FlareX and that uses 3200 DOCP no problem. It's absolutely fine to set the RAM manually. You can also use the Calculator.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...lator-ryzena-1-4-1-overclocking-dram-am4.html


Just looked in HWiNFO

under the CPU's listing 

lowest VID core #0 0.394V rest are 0.400V
Highest VID 1.506V on 4 of 6 cores

Lowest freq 20x
highest 42.5x

under the mobo
CPU vcore .504V and 1.480V


temps tcrl 23.3 low and 51.5 high room temp is 20

uptime is 106 Hrs, 52 Min, with a few multi hour gaming sessions between HL2, Rust, and They are Billions. 

rams currently at 3000 with 16 18 18 38 (had to back timings off as it was not stable) 

so far the best i can manage is 4100 stable, 4175 unstable, 4200 fails instantly. i have not tested hard, might be able to slow the ram down and get higher.


----------



## gasolin

Hi i have just bought ryzen again instead of a gpu update since i got problems with my intel setup after i returned the gpu

Ryzen 5 2600 and ASUS PRIME X470-PRO can someone get me up to date about speed and vcore

Scythe mugen 5 cpu cooler, i would go for minimum 4ghz and i hope for no more than 70 c when using prime 95, if not (noise) i would go for 75c


----------



## rdr09

5291Crash said:


> Just looked in HWiNFO
> 
> Lowest freq 20x
> highest 42.5x
> 
> under the mobo
> CPU vcore .504V and 1.480V
> 
> 
> temps tcrl 23.3 low and 51.5 high room temp is 20
> 
> uptime is 106 Hrs, 52 Min, with a few multi hour gaming sessions between HL2, Rust, and They are Billions.
> 
> rams currently at 3000 with 16 18 18 38 (had to back timings off as it was not stable)
> 
> so far the best i can manage is 4100 stable, 4175 unstable, 4200 fails instantly. i have not tested hard, might be able to slow the ram down and get higher.


The CPU Vcore value - is that with an undervolt? Looks good. You can lower it a bit more but might lower your boost clocks or make it unstable. Aim at 1.42v. A bit higher is fine. Yah, games is the best gauge for stability. Sometime you can just sense it is not stable just booting to Windows.

With regard to RAM, are you using the Calc? Try Fast timings. If suggested tfaw is higher than 24, set down to 24 and see if it makes a difference. Compare original settings with the new setting using Cinebench or Aida64.
@gasolin. You guys might want to seek help from . . .

https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...clocking-2600x-cpu-mb-so-easy-ridiculous.html


----------



## 5291Crash

rdr09 said:


> The CPU Vcore value - is that with an undervolt? Looks good. You can lower it a bit more but might lower your boost clocks or make it unstable. Aim at 1.42v. A bit higher is fine. Yah, games is the best gauge for stability. Sometime you can just sense it is not stable just booting to Windows.
> 
> With regard to RAM, are you using the Calc? Try Fast timings. If suggested tfaw is higher than 24, set down to 24 and see if it makes a difference. Compare original settings with the new setting using Cinebench or Aida64.



I was more just posting that it swings wildly when left to its own devices, i should of mentioned that was fully stock/auto

currently working on finding my lowest voltage at 4100, 1.2875 lets it do small FFT, but locks up on blend.
With Small FFT running 4100 @ 1.2875 i get 65-66c in a 20c room wiht a elchepo 240 AIO.

I had used the Calc, and tighetend up the ram on the safest step ( forget its name right this min) but when launching into a game it failed. I have not messed with it as i wanted to nail down the CPU first. 

I very well might get to 4200, or past with more ram voltage though. 


Lastly, thanks for the link i had not read that thread.
Cheers


----------



## gasolin

Now on Ryzen 2600X


----------



## lDevilDriverl

Hi,
I use 1.5v for x44.75. Could you please advise, how far cpu voltage can be safely increased?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## MishelLngelo

lDevilDriverl said:


> Hi,
> I use 1.5v for x44.75. Could you please advise, how far cpu voltage can be safely increased?
> Thanks in advance!


As far as cooling would cool it under 75c and as far as VRM can supply.


----------



## gerardfraser

5291Crash said:


> I was more just posting that it swings wildly when left to its own devices, i should of mentioned that was fully stock/auto
> 
> currently working on finding my lowest voltage at 4100, 1.2875 lets it do small FFT, but locks up on blend.
> With Small FFT running 4100 @ 1.2875 i get 65-66c in a 20c room wiht a elchepo 240 AIO.
> 
> I had used the Calc, and tighetend up the ram on the safest step ( forget its name right this min) but when launching into a game it failed. I have not messed with it as i wanted to nail down the CPU first.
> 
> I very well might get to 4200, or past with more ram voltage though.
> 
> 
> Lastly, thanks for the link i had not read that thread.
> Cheers


If interested I did an overclock for someone looking for help and made a video with all settings and a download for all BIOS settings.The DDR4 Settings for his Ram but you may need more DRAM Voltage to get your Ram Stable @3200MHz.Yes you should be able to get 3200Mhz on that ram.
Anyway PBO Disabled and LLC2 with CPU 1.35v for all core 4250Mhz.

Computer used
♦ CPU - AMD 2600X 4300 Mhz With MasterLiquid Lite ML240L RGB AIO
♦ GPU - Nvidia RTX 2080
♦ RAM - G.Skill Trident Z 16GB DDR4(F4-4000C18D-16GTZ) 
♦ Mobo - MSI X470 - Gaming Plus (BIOS 7B79vA9 AMD AGESA Combo-AM4 0.0.7.2 BIOS)
♦ SSD - M.2 2280 WD Blue 3D NAND 500GB
♦ DSP - LG 27" 4K UHD 5ms GTG IPS LED FreeSync Gaming Monitor (27UD59P-B.AUS) - Black
♦ PSU - Antec High Current Pro 1200W


----------



## gasolin

So fare i have my ryzen 5 2600X at x41 but slightly under 4100mhz at 1.38625 volt or what ever it's on, just know it had to be more then 1.38125 volt or else cinebench R20 crashed, ibt and prime fine at 1.38125 volt.

Scythe mugen 5 with 2 fans get pretty hot doing games 64c or a bit more (rtx 2060 strix) and midt 70's doing prime 95 small fft, going for silence.

I there for want an aio cooler 240mm or 360mm in the front of my define 6 and was thinking ofd the Cooler Master Masterliquid ML240R RGB (don't need rgb) or Fractal Design Celsius S36 

What would you recommend? Mabye the 240mm version of the 2 mentioned coolers beauce the avarage noise is lower?


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> So fare i have my ryzen 5 2600X at x41 but slightly under 4100mhz at 1.38625 volt or what ever it's on, just know it had to be omore then 1.38125 volt or else cinebench R20 crashed, ibt and prime fine at 1.38125 volt.
> 
> Scythe mugen 5 with 2 fans get pretty hot doing games 64c or a bit more (rtx 2060 strix) and midt 70's doing prime 95 small fft, going for silence.
> 
> I there for want an aio cooler 240mm or 360mm in the front of my define 6 and was thinking ofd the Cooler Master Masterliquid ML240R RGB (don't need rgb) or Fractal Design Celsius S36
> 
> What would you recommend? The 240mm version of the 2 mentioned coolers beauce the avarage noise is lower?


That cooler should be quite enough and it's very simple for installation and connecting as even my CM Nepton 140XL is coping fine with 2700x at 4.3GHz and 1.416v. never get over 70c.


----------



## gasolin

MishelLngelo said:


> That cooler should be quite enough and it's very simple for installation and connecting as even my CM Nepton 140XL is coping fine with 2700x at 4.3GHz and 1.416v. never get over 70c.


What cooler?

I want it to be quiet all the time except for loads higher then gaming then it's okay for it to be a bit noisy

i just wanna have let's say below 60c doing a game


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> What cooler?
> 
> I want it to be quiet all the time except for loads higher then gaming then it's okay for it to be a bit noisy
> 
> i just wanna have let's say below 60c doing a game


Either of those two AiO coolers you are considering. Best way to keep them quiet is to have more cooling than absolutely necessary. That way fans would turn slower making less noise.


----------



## ilmazzo

After setting ram at 3400 cl14 fast again on the new bios with updated agesa now i’m back to the cpu oc

A timespy demo run at def with just xfr and pbo enabled ended up a 7200+ score, while when put at 4250 fixed frequency with 1.55vcore -.093 offset and llc1 (ended up at 1,44 under load) i got a 6800+.....

While i got a 1478 at cb r15 so I think I’m not unstable...your thoughts? Cheers


----------



## ilmazzo

Made another run with hwinfo on second screen: frequency was stuck to 4250 and got 7174 cpu points....so ok, nevermind.....


----------



## jcpq

My R5 [email protected] All cores @ 1.38v


----------



## gasolin

can't get close 4.2ghz


----------



## Hale59

R5 [email protected] All cores @ 1.375v Memory @ 3,733MHz


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

@Hale59, what voltage did you give your RAM? I would love to run my B dies at close to that, or at least 3600. But I am waiting for X570 before I try again. I hope next gen Ryzen gives us 4Ghz ram speeds, lol.


----------



## Hale59

}SkOrPn--' said:


> @Hale59, what voltage did you give your RAM? I would love to run my B dies at close to that, or at least 3600. But I am waiting for X570 before I try again. I hope next gen Ryzen gives us 4Ghz ram speeds, lol.


I can't remember. This is not recent.
The voltages were worked out according to the DRAM's calculator.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Hale59 said:


> I can't remember. This is not recent.
> The voltages were worked out according to the DRAM's calculator.


Ok thanks. Was just curious anyway.


----------



## Hale59

}SkOrPn--' said:


> Ok thanks. Was just curious anyway.


I'm pretty curious too.

Also @1usmus has let us know that X570/Ryzen 3000 will be able to do up to 5000MTs! This would be a crazy improvement!


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Hale59 said:


> I'm pretty curious too.
> 
> Also @1usmus has let us know that X570/Ryzen 3000 will be able to do up to 5000MTs! This would be a crazy improvement!


My situation is very unique actually. I wasn't planning on adopting Ryzen until at least the 3000 series. However, one day in June 2018, the mail man delivered me a ASRock AB350 Pro4 and some Samsung B-dies from an uncle of mine (Don't be surprised, my uncle always sends me stuff to sell on ebay). The board needed some repair and being a Electronics Tech by trade he figured I could repair it and sell it on eBay, so that was my plan all along. However, once it was repaired (PCIe slot was shattered and PCIe pins had melted, and no back plate was to be found) I couldn't find the will to put it up on eBay (lol), so I bought a 2600X for it and was surprised that it just worked like new. I wasn't expecting it to be as solid as it has been so I sold my Rampage III Extreme and Xeon to another over clocker here and been using this setup ever since late last summer.

The problem I now face is the fact that I don't do mediocre or mid range boards myself, I do boards in the enthusiast class (mainly because I want longevity with very high quality components), not only that I figure the X570 and Ryzen 3000 will be the series that the industry finally starts taking AMD seriously. Since I was waiting for gen three all along I can't get myself to buy a X370 or X470 board knowing I will be getting the Ryzen 9 3000 series soon (when I already have a working AM4 board) as that was never the plan. So this repaired B350 board has been holding me over until X570 appears on the scene. I want a truly good board for Ryzen 3000, something that will last as long as my Asus Rampage did for me (which went through 3 CPU upgrades), maybe a Taichi Ultimate level or another anus, maybe the next Crosshair X570. I will probably use this 2600X for a few weeks or maybe even a Month as I watch closely everyone else jump on the 3000, haha. Anyway, once I am satisfied that the 7nm 3000 series is the one to jump on, I will then retire this 2600X into Home Server duties and then get the Ryzen 9 16 core chip, assuming its a real product. I just hope this B-die that I already have is OK on the new X570 boards, which there is no indication it won't be. The ram I am working with here is something called TeamGroup Team Dark Pro and it appears to be decent enough not to have to replace it (except for what ever cheap DDR4 I get for the server of course).

Oh, and for some reason I cant get this system to do over 3200 Mhz ram. I spent a week or two messing with it and just gave up. The 3200 XMP profile seems to work great though, but I wanted my first Ryzen system to do 3600 or better.


----------



## MishelLngelo

}SkOrPn--' said:


> My situation is very unique actually. I wasn't planning on adopting Ryzen until at least the 3000 series. However, one day in June 2018, the mail man delivered me a ASRock AB350 Pro4 and some Samsung B-dies from an uncle of mine (Don't be surprised, my uncle always sends me stuff to sell on ebay). The board needed some repair and being a Electronics Tech by trade he figured I could repair it and sell it on eBay, so that was my plan all along. However, once it was repaired (PCIe slot was shattered and PCIe pins had melted, and no back plate was to be found) I couldn't find the will to put it up on eBay (lol), so I bought a 2600X for it and was surprised that it just worked like new. I wasn't expecting it to be as solid as it has been so I sold my Rampage III Extreme and Xeon to another over clocker here and been using this setup ever since late last summer.
> 
> The problem I now face is the fact that I don't do mediocre or mid range boards myself, I do boards in the enthusiast class (mainly because I want longevity with very high quality components), not only that I figure the X570 and Ryzen 3000 will be the series that the industry finally starts taking AMD seriously. Since I was waiting for gen three all along I can't get myself to buy a X370 or X470 board knowing I will be getting the Ryzen 9 3000 series soon (when I already have a working AM4 board) as that was never the plan. So this repaired B350 board has been holding me over until X570 appears on the scene. I want a truly good board for Ryzen 3000, something that will last as long as my Asus Rampage did for me (which went through 3 CPU upgrades), maybe a Taichi Ultimate level or another anus, maybe the next Crosshair X570. I will probably use this 2600X for a few weeks or maybe even a Month as I watch closely everyone else jump on the 3000, haha. Anyway, once I am satisfied that the 7nm 3000 series is the one to jump on, I will then retire this 2600X into Home Server duties and then get the Ryzen 9 16 core chip, assuming its a real product. I just hope this B-die that I already have is OK on the new X570 boards, which there is no indication it won't be. The ram I am working with here is something called TeamGroup Team Dark Pro and it appears to be decent enough not to have to replace it (except for what ever cheap DDR4 I get for the server of course).
> 
> Oh, and for some reason I cant get this system to do over 3200 Mhz ram. I spent a week or two messing with it and just gave up. The 3200 XMP profile seems to work great though, but I wanted my first Ryzen system to do 3600 or better.


MBs with 300 series chipsets were never good with memory, not because of chipset itself but because of memory slot routing. I had almost exact MB Asus Prime x370 pro and exact same RAM as now and RAM wouldn't reliably go over 3200MHz for love or money. Switching to Prime x4700 immediately allowed full 3600 MHz and now with latest bios all I have to do is to set DOCP at 3000 and memory to 3600 and it automatically let it run full speed with much lower CL16 than what XMP is showing it should be Cl18. 
I expect MBs with x570 chipset to be even better as it looks like 3rd gen Ryzen may have support for 5000MHz RAM.


----------



## ilmazzo

Hale59 said:


> R5 [email protected] All cores @ 1.375v Memory @ 3,733MHz


well, seems I got a turd as 2600X lol

I did not focused really on cpu oc since I have this rig, I've spent more time on speeding up the ram, so maybe I can lower voltages when setting 4250 fixed frequency but I'm keeping it at 1,44V with LLC1 (I just looked at the vcore the xfr/pbo were keeping the cores at when in max boost, it was 1,45ish so i tried that vcore as the ceiling and see if it worked).

Anyway, since it is a gaming rig I wanted the best latency as I could get and I'm not that interested in max read/write throughput and according to your values seem I can get lower latency with just 3400 memory cl14 and fast sub-timings

I got that the more the ram have high frequency and less the cpu oc will be stable (except one have golden samples of both cpu, ram and mobo of course) 

My personal goal would be a [email protected] all cores with 60ns of latency on ram but I'm stuck at 4250 all cores and unstable 3400 cl14 fast rpeset for ram (I'm not fully stable on hunt showdown, and when you get a crash in that game can be very, very disappointing so I revert back to 3200 xmp which is a shame!)

cheers


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

MishelLngelo said:


> MBs with 300 series chipsets were never good with memory, not because of chipset itself but because of memory slot routing. I had almost exact MB Asus Prime x370 pro and exact same RAM as now and RAM wouldn't reliably go over 3200MHz for love or money. Switching to Prime x4700 immediately allowed full 3600 MHz and now with latest bios all I have to do is to set DOCP at 3000 and memory to 3600 and it automatically let it run full speed with much lower CL16 than what XMP is showing it should be Cl18.
> I expect MBs with x570 chipset to be even better as it looks like 3rd gen Ryzen may have support for 5000MHz RAM.


Yeah your thoughts are exactly what I was expecting. Not sure why ASRock puts so much overclocking features in the bios on a $80 B350 board. 

Anyway, it's now far too close to the X570 boards to even consider X470, especially knowing that Ryzen 3000 is probably going to be my next cpu. Still kinda in shock that the X570 will need active cooling out of the box though (I hate small noisy fans that attract dust). What did AMD do use a full fat ARM SoC as the chipset? Lol


----------



## ilmazzo

}SkOrPn--' said:


> Still kinda in shock that the X570 will need active cooling out of the box though (I hate small noisy fans that attract dust). What did AMD do use a full fat ARM SoC as the chipset? Lol


really? where did you get this info excuse me?


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> MBs with 300 series chipsets were never good with memory, not because of chipset itself but because of memory slot routing. I had almost exact MB Asus Prime x370 pro and exact same RAM as now and RAM wouldn't reliably go over 3200MHz for love or money. Switching to Prime x4700 immediately allowed full 3600 MHz and now with latest bios all I have to do is to set DOCP at 3000 and memory to 3600 and it automatically let it run full speed with much lower CL16 than what XMP is showing it should be Cl18.
> I expect MBs with x570 chipset to be even better as it looks like 3rd gen Ryzen may have support for 5000MHz RAM.


I though this was the case with my B350 up until i got the R7 2700 on it. Then, i found out it was my 1600 holding back the RAM. Both B350 and X470 of mine oc the RAM same exact way - all the way up to 3466MHz CL14. Actually, the X470 went up to 3566, which have not tried with the B350.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> I though this was the case with my B350 up until i got the R7 2700 on it. Then, i found out it was my 1600 holding back the RAM. Both B350 and X470 of mine oc the RAM same exact way - all the way up to 3466MHz CL14. Actually, the X470 went up to 3566, which have not tried with the B350.


Well, 2700x didn't help RAM at all on x370 although RAM had potential. That and two M.2 slots and two RGB headers clinched my decision to switch. Now with latest 4602 BIOS all is running like a dream, 90% of the time it's not even OCed.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> Well, 2700x didn't help RAM at all on x370 although RAM had potential. That and two M.2 slots and two RGB headers clinched my decision to switch. Now with latest 4602 BIOS all is running like a dream, 90% of the time it's not even OCed.


I may try that BIOS on my B350. The Ripjaws are hard to work with using 4204. It's BIOS 4801 now!


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> I may try that BIOS on my B350. The Ripjaws are hard to work with using 4204. It's BIOS 4801 now!


Whichever BIOS gives you latest AGESA code, that's what made difference.


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> Whichever BIOS gives you latest AGESA code, that's what made difference.


I doubt any BIOS will help this Ripjaws on the 1600. It is the 1600 at fault. I looked over my files and found the Ripjaw at 3466 CL16 with the 2700. And it ran at 3200 CL16 using DOCP. With the 1600, it can only do 3133 CL16 DOCP. But, the good thing is, it is as fast as the Flares at 3200 CL14.

But i'll update the BIOS anyways.


----------



## Redwoodz

rdr09 said:


> I doubt any BIOS will help this Ripjaws on the 1600. It is the 1600 at fault. I looked over my files and found the Ripjaw at 3466 CL16 with the 2700. And it ran at 3200 CL16 using DOCP. With the 1600, it can only do 3133 CL16 DOCP. But, the good thing is, it is as fast as the Flares at 3200 CL14.
> 
> But i'll update the BIOS anyways.


 I can't get anything over 3333 to boot on my Taichi.... guess I need to try the latest Ageasa. 
https://valid.x86.fr/6e3y88


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

ilmazzo said:


> really? where did you get this info excuse me?


From the recent X570 motherboard news leak. Apparently under certain situations the chipset will get very hot. However the manufacturers should be providing a on/off button in the bios if you need it to be silent, but that might slow down the chipset. I have a feeling AMD wants their first chipset for Ryzen to be as impressive as possible. My X58 was also screaming hot and I had to keep a spotcool fan over it for its entire life. 

https://wccftech.com/biostar-x570-racing-gt8-motherboard-amd-ryzen-3000-cpu-leak/


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

ilmazzo said:


> really? where did you get this info excuse me?


And here seems to be more proof that active PCH cooling might be coming back. Now ASRock and MSI both have active cooling on the PCH. I think the reason AMD dropped Threadripper 3 from their roadmap charts is because AMD might be transitioning AM4 into the HEDT title and simply be too powerful for Threadripper 3 to make sense. That or AMD couldn't figure out how to build a cool and efficient PCH on their own, lol. OR, maybe PCIe 4.0 will just be that warm under full bandwidth loads from future SSD's. Not sure what to make of it but its clear active cooling is coming back... Wonder if full board water blocks will make a return too.

https://wccftech.com/biostar-x570-racing-pcie-gen-4-motherboard-amd-ryzen-3000-cpus/
https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/c...d-x570)shows-active-chipset-cololer-also.html


----------



## rdr09

}SkOrPn--' said:


> And here seems to be more proof that active PCH cooling might be coming back. Now ASRock and MSI both have active cooling on the PCH. I think the reason AMD dropped Threadripper 3 from their roadmap charts is because AMD might be transitioning AM4 into the HEDT title and simply be too powerful for Threadripper 3 to make sense. That or AMD couldn't figure out how to build a cool and efficient PCH on their own, lol. OR, maybe PCIe 4.0 will just be that warm under full bandwidth loads from future SSD's. Not sure what to make of it but its clear active cooling is coming back... Wonder if full board water blocks will make a return too.
> 
> https://wccftech.com/biostar-x570-racing-pcie-gen-4-motherboard-amd-ryzen-3000-cpus/
> https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/c...d-x570)shows-active-chipset-cololer-also.html



On this Asus X470, if accurate, the chipset is at 42c while the cpu is idling at 34c. I think current board would benefit with active cooling when more components are using the chipset. This is with just one component.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

rdr09 said:


> On this Asus X470, if accurate, the chipset is at 42c while the cpu is idling at 34c. I think current board would benefit with active cooling when more components are using the chipset. This is with just one component.


Yeah I could imagine that the X570 would have a reason to have active cooling for sure. Hopefully it will be fully automated on all board designs by temps/loads etc, that way the fan is only needed when temps reach a set point. I could also imagine that some boards could do away with the active fan by building a better designed heat sink, one that focuses on heat dissipation and not aesthetics, lol. But sadly so many people buy boards simply by how they "look", and I'm guilty of that myself.


----------



## RamenRider

Not sure if this is placebo but I have Asus Prime x370 Pro on my 1600. Enabling CSM with legacy modes seems to speed up my PC(more responsive). Anyone know of any other awesome BIOS tweaks?

https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...uide-modern-pc-hardware-390.html#post27949146


----------



## MishelLngelo

RamenRider said:


> Not sure if this is placebo but I have Asus Prime x370 Pro on my 1600. Enabling CSM with legacy modes seems to speed up my PC(more responsive). Anyone know of any other awesome BIOS tweaks?
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...uide-modern-pc-hardware-390.html#post27949146


Enabling CSM just makes it boot with legacy BIOS instead of UEFI, Except for BOOT I don't know how would that enhance performance.


----------



## ilmazzo

I was near to cook my 2600x

I tried to set a cTDP of 125 leaving on pbo and xfr, cpu frequency default by cbs

Well, i ended up in windows with a fixed frequency of 4250 but with 1,55v and over 85c in ten seconds of cinebench

Seemed like having a fixed frequency but without neg offset vcore

Since the max frequency is still 4250 there is no reason to play with that settings I think at least if the max freq when on heavy multitasking is not affected on some cores (tdp limit) and since is a gaming rig is pointless to me

I’ll revert back just to [email protected],44 llc1 in fixed mode and call it a day


----------



## Exostenza

How am I doing here compared to others? 

I think I should be able to push it to 4.4 or 4.5 considering the voltage is only 1.337 when it is in use and after multiple runs I can't get this CPU over 64C.


----------



## rdr09

Exostenza said:


> How am I doing here compared to others?
> 
> I think I should be able to push it to 4.4 or 4.5 considering the voltage is only 1.337 when it is in use and after multiple runs I can't get this CPU over 64C.



I think you are getting greedy there. Be thankful you have SMT.


----------



## ilmazzo

Exostenza said:


> How am I doing here compared to others?
> 
> I think I should be able to push it to 4.4 or 4.5 considering the voltage is only 1.337 when it is in use and after multiple runs I can't get this CPU over 64C.


3040ish on my 2600x at stock with xfr/pbo on (settle between 4074 and 4124mhz during test, max temp 60ish with low fans), ddr4 at 3400 cl14 fast subtimings

I'll put it again at 4250 all cores 1,45v after validating the ram and see when I'll end up in r20 and some others


----------



## Hequaqua

Exostenza said:


> How am I doing here compared to others?
> 
> I think I should be able to push it to 4.4 or 4.5 considering the voltage is only 1.337 when it is in use and after multiple runs I can't get this CPU over 64C.


3170 w/stock settings=4150mhz under load(AVX)

3242 w/4200mhz set static

3466CL14 ram timings

Normal priority set in Task Manager....not sure what voltage was under load. Have the core set to 1.375v......want to say like 1.344 VID under load.

TBH...it seems that auto with xfr/pbo enabled with a set voltage gives me better results across different benchmarks/games/rendering/etc. I hit 4250mhz unless whatever I'm running is using AVX, then it drops to 4150mhz. 



Spoiler


----------



## mirzet1976

Exostenza said:


> How am I doing here compared to others?
> 
> I think I should be able to push it to 4.4 or 4.5 considering the voltage is only 1.337 when it is in use and after multiple runs I can't get this CPU over 64C.


4115mhz score 3214, and my chip is power hungry


----------



## ilmazzo

Any experience with process lasso or cpu affinity for games in windows 10? I see cpu usage in hunt showdown to be all over the place but one core is always busy (over 80% usage while others are slightly used, think pushing only for real cores might improve experience....your thoughts?


----------



## Solohuman

Just an update on my sig rig.
Has to be one of the best cpu/mobo combos I have ever used for single monitor gaming since like 20 yrs...
MSI have been updating the bios for my mobo & now the cpu regularly can boost beyond 4.6GHz on all cores whilst gaming.
Even through a tough Aussie summer, with my modded air cooler, it copes admirably in a room with NO aircon!

A BIG thanks to AMD!


----------



## ilmazzo

oh, well..... coudn't be happier if true but, you know.... such a claim need proof otherwise...... my 2ghz fury would like to have a word with you....


----------



## Hequaqua

I decided today to do some re-testing on my 2600X.

When I first purchased this CPU I had a MSI Krait X370 board. I ran the same exact tests today that I ran then. Keep in mind that some of the tests and benchmarks have been updated, as well as Windows and drivers. I believe I have listed the info in the top of the spreadsheet. I am also aware that using a different GPU could/did have a affect on some of these tests. Especially PCMark10 and Realbench. While it did affect the scores in 3DMark, I was really just looking at the CPU score. 

EDIT: Just a note on the 3DMark score....there is a option in my bios for 3DMark, and it was enabled.

Here is my question:

Do you think that just the increase in frequency of the DRAM is responsible for the increase in scores in some of these tests,or is it a combo of the board/gpu/ram?

AMD Ryzen 2600X X370 v X470


----------



## Redwoodz

New Bios on X470 Taichi is promising


----------



## zyxwvu4321

Redwoodz said:


> New Bios on X470 Taichi is promising


Very nice. I had been holding off on flashing the new BIOS.


----------



## rul3s

Guys, how about your all core max boost? My 2600x is going up to 40-40.5x on all cores with cinebench (after some tweaks, stock was at 39x), and maxing out at 42.5x on games, is this normal? I was expecting 41-42x on all cores...

Thanks!


----------



## Hequaqua

rul3s said:


> Guys, how about your all core max boost? My 2600x is going up to 40-40.5x on all cores with cinebench (after some tweaks, stock was at 39x), and maxing out at 42.5x on games, is this normal? I was expecting 41-42x on all cores...
> 
> Thanks!


Boost works differently with loads. When AVX instructions are used(CB/IBT/CPU test in 3Dmark/etc) it will downclock. My chip boosts to 4.25 in games and 4.150 with CB and the like. I am currently running a static clock of 4.2ghz(all cores). I do a lot of benchmarking(games, programs, etc), so I just leave it there. 

So, in short, this is normal. :thumb:


----------



## zyxwvu4321

Bah, new X470 Taichi BIOS has turned out pretty crap for me. RAM is still holding good at 3466, but I can't get the CPU to be good at 4.2 at all. I tried it up to 1.375v and still got errors. On BIOS P3.20 it was solid at 1.3125v.

I'm PRETTY sure that I'm going to buy a 3700x in a few weeks, so I'll just live with what I can get out of the 2600. Just a bit disappointing.


----------



## FunkMonk

Anyone know the latest batch for Ryzen 5 1600? I picked one up a few days ago from microcenter and it's 1852; produced 2018 on the 52nd week. Tempted to go back to see if they have any newer batches to maybe bust out some more OC


----------



## MishelLngelo

FunkMonk said:


> Anyone know the latest batch for Ryzen 5 1600? I picked one up a few days ago from microcenter and it's 1852; produced 2018 on the 52nd week. Tempted to go back to see if they have any newer batches to maybe bust out some more OC


That must be one of or really last batch, even 2000 production is winding down.


----------



## ilmazzo

zyxwvu4321 said:


> Bah, new X470 Taichi BIOS has turned out pretty crap for me. RAM is still holding good at 3466, but I can't get the CPU to be good at 4.2 at all. I tried it up to 1.375v and still got errors. On BIOS P3.20 it was solid at 1.3125v.
> 
> I'm PRETTY sure that I'm going to buy a 3700x in a few weeks, so I'll just live with what I can get out of the 2600. Just a bit disappointing.


I'll try the latest bios this week, even if I'm not on 1903 win10 version...... so I'll be readywhen it will be deployed.

I'm curios about xfr2 improvements claimed in the notes coming with it, since on the ddr4 oc profile I leave the cpu in auto to avoid a variable in making it stable I'll see where usual cpu benchmarks will end up comparing them with the agesa 1.0.0.6 bios version....I was keeping the 4.25 fixed value on 1.45v bios just "to be sure voltage wise" but I never managed to check stability and size down the voltage....maybe I just got a turd 2600X, which is inline with my silicon lottery history


----------



## zyxwvu4321

ilmazzo said:


> zyxwvu4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, new X470 Taichi BIOS has turned out pretty crap for me. RAM is still holding good at 3466, but I can't get the CPU to be good at 4.2 at all. I tried it up to 1.375v and still got errors. On BIOS P3.20 it was solid at 1.3125v.
> 
> I'm PRETTY sure that I'm going to buy a 3700x in a few weeks, so I'll just live with what I can get out of the 2600. Just a bit disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try the latest bios this week, even if I'm not on 1903 win10 version...... so I'll be readywhen it will be deployed.
> 
> I'm curios about xfr2 improvements claimed in the notes coming with it, since on the ddr4 oc profile I leave the cpu in auto to avoid a variable in making it stable I'll see where usual cpu benchmarks will end up comparing them with the agesa 1.0.0.6 bios version....I was keeping the 4.25 fixed value on 1.45v bios just "to be sure voltage wise" but I never managed to check stability and size down the voltage....maybe I just got a turd 2600X, which is inline with my silicon lottery history
Click to expand...

I tried rolling back to BIOS 3.20 last night and kept getting an error saying "Invalid File," or something similar. Maybe can't go back to an older AGESA version? So I'm seemingly SOL until the new chips next month.

So I just did a fresh install of windows. Left the CPU settings alone for now. No BSOD so far, but I haven't done much except for some Diablo III. Hopefully it's just a weird software issue and nothing wrong with the chip or mobo.


----------



## Echoa

So I've been trying to figure out some P95 errors on my 1600. Regardless of voltage and frequency I get occasional rounding Errors and Freezes only running p95 but no other stress test. Im thinking this might be XMP/memory related. Anyone have any ideas?

Ive even tried just an all core of just 3.6GHz and still happens

Edit:Should mention im running Gskill Aegis 3000MHz 16-18-18-38 XmP 1.35v

I cant help but feel its my IMC having a fit


----------



## Hequaqua

Echoa said:


> So I've been trying to figure out some P95 errors on my 1600. Regardless of voltage and frequency I get occasional rounding Errors and Freezes only running p95 but no other stress test. Im thinking this might be XMP/memory related. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Ive even tried just an all core of just 3.6GHz and still happens
> 
> Edit:Should mention im running Gskill Aegis 3000MHz 16-18-18-38 XmP 1.35v
> 
> I cant help but feel its my IMC having a fit


IIRC, memory errors in Prime are normally dropped threads. CPU errors normally produce black screens. It's been a long time since I ran Prime though. I use Linx7, y-cruncher, IBT(w/AVX) to check CPU stability. Then a combo of the Kahru, GSTAT, MemTest, TM5 for memory. 

I can't remember the user on here that was like a expert with Prime issues.....it might come to my old mind at some point.


----------



## Echoa

Hequaqua said:


> IIRC, memory errors in Prime are normally dropped threads. CPU errors normally produce black screens. It's been a long time since I ran Prime though. I use Linx7, y-cruncher, IBT(w/AVX) to check CPU stability. Then a combo of the Kahru, GSTAT, MemTest, TM5 for memory.
> 
> I can't remember the user on here that was like a expert with Prime issues.....it might come to my old mind at some point.


Alright thanks for the info, ill just have to test different speeds to see what happens


----------



## Echoa

Echoa said:


> Alright thanks for the info, ill just have to test different speeds to see what happens


After 2hr of Prime, 1hr of Placebo Handbrake 4k render, I've now setup for an overnight stress test.

I dropped the RAM to 2800MHz 2T, put ddrvoltage at 1.4v, and disabled global C States. Doing this I have been able to get a stable 3.8GHz with Max 75C temp @ 1.3v on my 1600. Im pretty happy with this till the new Ryzens are out.


----------



## gasolin

You might also want to set llc (load line calibration) to 1 or 2 (less voltage drop when gaming,doing alot of multitasking)


----------



## Echoa

gasolin said:


> You might also want to set llc (load line calibration) to 1 or 2 (less voltage drop when gaming,doing alot of multitasking)


Ive got the x470 Gaming 7 with LLC set to Turbo which is little or no Droop. Extreme over shoots by a LOT and gives temp issues


----------



## gasolin

Echoa said:


> Ive got the x470 Gaming 7 with LLC set to Turbo which is little or no Droop. Extreme over shoots by a LOT and gives temp issues


That could be way to high


----------



## Redwoodz

zyxwvu4321 said:


> Bah, new X470 Taichi BIOS has turned out pretty crap for me. RAM is still holding good at 3466, but I can't get the CPU to be good at 4.2 at all. I tried it up to 1.375v and still got errors. On BIOS P3.20 it was solid at 1.3125v.
> 
> I'm PRETTY sure that I'm going to buy a 3700x in a few weeks, so I'll just live with what I can get out of the 2600. Just a bit disappointing.



More voltage. Heck I'm running 1.5v L1 LLC for 4.2/3466MHz on my 2600. More RAM speed needs more cpu voltage too. Still stays under 70c with a single tower cooler and 26c ambients.


----------



## WDOOX

Hello I just scored r5 1600 and ASRock AM4 AB350M PRO4 R2.0 for 140 euro,the price was so cheap for that combo that I was not able to resist, it's going to replace my x58 xeon setup.
New parts will arrive in two days and for now i'm going to use hyper T4 with two fans for cooling.


----------



## MishelLngelo

WDOOX said:


> Hello I just scored r5 1600 and ASRock AM4 AB350M PRO4 R2.0 for 140 euro,the price was so cheap for that combo that I was not able to resist, it's going to replace my x58 xeon setup.
> New parts will arrive in two days and for now i'm going to use hyper T4 with two fans for cooling.


Got any DDR4 with it ?


----------



## Hale59

Redwoodz said:


> More voltage. Heck I'm running 1.5v L1 LLC for 4.2/3466MHz on my 2600. More RAM speed needs more cpu voltage too. Still stays under 70c with a single tower cooler and 26c ambients.


Still high for my tastes.
Running 2600X 1.375v at 4.2/3773MHz


----------



## kevindd992002

I'm building an ITX machine for my Sister to be used for light to medium rendering. I'm trying to make it a bang-for-the-buck build and I need help choosing the components.

I already decided to go with the Ryzen 5 3600, a Sliger SM570 case (takes a 240mm rad), and a Corsair SF Platinum series PSU. Can you guys help me with the rest, as in:

1. ITX mobo

2. RAM -> 16GB and I'm reading that 3600MHz the best value for an AMD 300p series system because it performs better with higher-clocked RAM

3. GPU -> not sure if I'd go Nvidia or AMD with this one but I'd prefer a non-blower type cooler (so AIB)

4. AIO cooler -> since we live in a tropical country where ambients can reach around 34C average, an AIO is a must. 240mm for the case that I have.


----------



## Hale59

kevindd992002 said:


> I'm building an ITX machine for my Sister to be used for light to medium rendering. I'm trying to make it a bang-for-the-buck build and I need help choosing the components.
> 
> I already decided to go with the Ryzen 5 3600, a Sliger SM570 case (takes a 240mm rad), and a Corsair SF Platinum series PSU. Can you guys help me with the rest, as in:
> 
> 1. ITX mobo
> 
> 2. RAM -> 16GB and I'm reading that 3600MHz the best value for an AMD 300p series system because it performs better with higher-clocked RAM
> 
> 3. GPU -> not sure if I'd go Nvidia or AMD with this one but I'd prefer a non-blower type cooler (so AIB)
> 
> 4. AIO cooler -> since we live in a tropical country where ambients can reach around 34C average, an AIO is a must. 240mm for the case that I have.


Beware the 3600 OC. The R5 3600 required 1.43V for 4.3GHz all-core.
https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/3489-amd-ryzen-5-3600-cpu-review-benchmarks-vs-intel


----------



## kevindd992002

Hale59 said:


> Beware the 3600 OC. The R5 3600 required 1.43V for 4.3GHz all-core.
> 
> https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/3489-amd-ryzen-5-3600-cpu-review-benchmarks-vs-intel


Hmmm, interesting. Although I don't plan on OC'ing this system because it isn't really mine (so no gaming) I do want the ability to OC it with good Vcore voltage in the future. Like GN said though, the sample size is too small to conclude accurately. I hope everyone gets a good consensus in the coming days.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## WDOOX

https://valid.x86.fr/l3yamk


Combo arrived with one day to spare. My first impression is good, at stock speed it's 15% to 28% faster than x58 xeon 5650 oc to 4ghz(in avx tasks it's even greater gap). Memory is some generic ddr4 2400mhz(samsung) for now, and hyper t4 is doing great job at cooling the cpu. All in all it's good upgrade over xeon. And next step is overclocking.


----------



## WDOOX

Here are some result's stock 1600 vs oc xeon at 4ghz.


----------



## Hale59

kevindd992002 said:


> Hmmm, interesting. Although I don't plan on OC'ing this system because it isn't really mine (so no gaming) I do want the ability to OC it with good Vcore voltage in the future. Like GN said though, the sample size is too small to conclude accurately. I hope everyone gets a good consensus in the coming days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Read further:
https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/a...MD-Ryzen-3rd-Gen-CPUs-for-Video-Editing-1522/


----------



## WDOOX

https://valid.x86.fr/liw9ak

Quite easy overclock. But I have one strange problem, at normal speed ddr4 2400 I'm getting blue screen and memory menagment. O and one module is micron not samsung could that be the problem?


----------



## kevindd992002

Hale59 said:


> Read further:
> 
> https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/a...MD-Ryzen-3rd-Gen-CPUs-for-Video-Editing-1522/


Kinda confused though. That article looks like it does recommend the 3600 while GN has some hesitations in recommending it.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale59

kevindd992002 said:


> Kinda confused though. That article looks like it does recommend the 3600 while GN has some hesitations in recommending it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Two different sites with different objectives, in my view.


----------



## kevindd992002

Hale59 said:


> Two different sites with different objectives, in my view.


Right but what's your own view though?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale59

kevindd992002 said:


> Right but what's your own view though?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


More prone with the Video Editing review view


----------



## kevindd992002

Hale59 said:


> More prone with the Video Editing review view


Prone to what? Dude, you reply like a robot with one liner phrases, sigh.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale59

kevindd992002 said:


> Prone to what? Dude, you reply like a robot with one liner phrases, sigh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I'm not English speaker individual. Apologies for the confusion.

GN, to me is more general specific. The other is video editing specific.

Hope its clear now. But that is my opinion.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well...waiting on my 3700X to get here. Newegg screwed up my shipping...should be here Monday.

In the meantime, I've been benching the 2600X so I can compare the two, since it will go in the same X470 board.

25 CPU benchmarks, and 11 games(96 runs). If you are interested in taking a look here is the link to the spreadsheet. I believe I have most of the information in there as far as settings, which version of benchmarks, etc. If you find anything odd....give me a shout and I'll take a look.

2600X v 3700X


----------



## BloodDivine

Hey there guys, just a question

I own a Ryzen 5 2600 along with a wraith Prism cooler, B450-A Pro motherboard, Corsair CXM 550 PSU, Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 3000 (16-20-20-38) alon and i'm wondering why while my CPU temps are around low 50s (55c max and that's at heavy CPU intensive games) my boost clocks never exceed 3675 mhz


----------



## gasolin

BloodDivine said:


> Hey there guys, just a question
> 
> I own a Ryzen 5 2600 along with a wraith Prism cooler, B450-A Pro motherboard, Corsair CXM 550 PSU, Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 3000 (16-20-20-38) alon and i'm wondering why while my CPU temps are around low 50s (55c max and that's at heavy CPU intensive games) my boost clocks never exceed 3675 mhz


Boost clock don't say anything about how many cores it's on, 3.6-3.7 ghz would be sort of normal on all core where 3.9ghz is only on 2-3-4 cores

https://community.amd.com/thread/236660


----------



## BloodDivine

gasolin said:


> Boost clock don't say anything about how many cores it's on, 3.6-3.7 ghz would be sort of normal on all core where 3.9ghz is only on 2-3-4 cores
> 
> https://community.amd.com/thread/236660


Ok then, why some people on reviews/gaming footage videos even famous got it boosting on 3725 and even more with worse temperatures


----------



## BloodDivine

doublepost my apologies


----------



## Redwoodz

BloodDivine said:


> Ok then, why some people on reviews/gaming footage videos even famous got it boosting on 3725 and even more with worse temperatures


 Power saving features off? BIOS and Windows.


----------



## BloodDivine

Redwoodz said:


> Power saving features off? BIOS and Windows.


Afaik they didn't touch anything except XMP


----------



## Solohuman

Quick question;

What is the highest stable memory speed that Zen+, but especially 2600X can do for daily use? 
Considering most mobos have 3466 as the top end although I have seen Asrock steel mobo with 3533 support lately.

I have 3733 ram on my system now, but content for the time being with 3466 from it. My MSI board only support up to 3466. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MishelLngelo

3rd gen can work with memory way over 4000MHz.


----------



## Solohuman

MishelLngelo said:


> 3rd gen can work with memory way over 4000MHz.


]

Yeah, that's what some vendors sites are showing with their B450 platforms & 3000 series. 

Around the net, it seems 3600 is the effective limit for 1st & 2nd gen Ryzen, but not sure if that is a hard limit or result of immature bios & chipset drivers.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Solohuman said:


> ]
> 
> Yeah, that's what some vendors sites are showing with their B450 platforms & 3000 series.
> 
> Around the net, it seems 3600 is the effective limit for 1st & 2nd gen Ryzen, but not sure if that is a hard limit or result of immature bios & chipset drivers.


3600MHz is acclaimed as best buy because after 3777MHz (which probably doesn't even exist) i is highest frequency with 1:1 divider, higher than that divider goes up and you need RAM way higher than 4000MHz to avoid pitfall of high latency. I had my 3600 RAM running at Cl16 even with 2700x so it's not a beg deal anyway.


----------



## rdr09

BloodDivine said:


> Afaik they didn't touch anything except XMP


What are you using to monitor clocks and temps? If not HWINFO, then try that and close the other apps. Run HWINFO in the BG while gaming and check after about 30 minutes of game. Make sure it shows max clocks.


----------



## rastaviper

Proud owner of an oced Phenom II X4, I am ready to invest on a new system with:
- Ryzen 3600x
- Gigabyte Aorus Elite x570
- Team Dark 3200mhz 16gb Cl14/15 or other equivalent Ram with Samsung bdies

Only question is from where to buy these items online.
I am looking for an EU online shop, except Amazon Uk where there are no available ram dimms at low prices (around 120pounds).

Overclockers.co.uk does have all items, but the total is at 592£, including quite high shipping cost at 39£ to Cyprus.

Any other proposals?


----------



## rdr09

rastaviper said:


> Proud owner of an oced Phenom II X4, I am ready to invest on a new system with:
> - Ryzen 3600x
> - Gigabyte Aorus Elite x570
> - Team Dark 3200mhz 16gb Cl14/15 or other equivalent Ram with Samsung bdies
> 
> Only question is from where to buy these items online.
> I am looking for an EU online shop, except Amazon Uk where there are no available ram dimms at low prices (around 120pounds).
> 
> Overclockers.co.uk does have all items, but the total is at 592£, including quite high shipping cost at 39£ to Cyprus.
> 
> Any other proposals?


Scan UK seems to have all you are looking for except that brand of RAM and shipping cost is about the same. Any reason you are going for the 3600X and not the 3600?

https://www.scan.co.uk/


----------



## rastaviper

rdr09 said:


> Scan UK seems to have all you are looking for except that brand of RAM and shipping cost is about the same. Any reason you are going for the 3600X and not the 3600?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/


The difference is around 30pounds.
Everyone is recommending the fan cooler of the X version. Anyway the X cooler is better than the standard 3600 cooler, so since I plan to OC the cpu, I may save some money and keep the X cooler.
Also the X by default is having better clocks than the 3600.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rastaviper

Hmm scan doesn't look like a good option.
The 3600x is 10 pounds more expensive than overclockers, the aorus elite 5 pounds more expensive and the ram team dark is not an option for buying..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rastaviper

Finally ordered the 3600x and rest of items from Amazon UK.
Is there a dedicated thread about that cpu?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rdr09

rastaviper said:


> Finally ordered the 3600x and rest of items from Amazon UK.
> Is there a dedicated thread about that cpu?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


None that I know of. If OP allows, we could probably just join here. Just got my 3600 installed and surprised that it runs rather cool contrary to what I've read about it. This is at optimized default in the bios (all stock) with RAM at 2400MHz CL16. 

Both Clock and Voltage downclock using Windows Balance Plan with minimum processor state at 25%. 

Motherboard: Asus Prime X470 Pro 
BIOS: 5007.

You gonna love it.


----------



## rastaviper

rdr09 said:


> None that I know of. If OP allows, we could probably just join here. Just got my 3600 installed and surprised that it runs rather cool contrary to what I've read about it. This is at optimized default in the bios (all stock) with RAM at 2400MHz CL16.
> 
> 
> 
> Both Clock and Voltage downclock using Windows Balance Plan with minimum processor state at 25%.
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Prime X470 Pro
> 
> BIOS: 5007.
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna love it.


Good job man!

Next week I am expecting my 3600x+ Gigabyte 570 aorus elite+g.skill trident 16gb Cas15 3200 and can't wait to start experimenting and benchmarking with them.
I noticed that everybody is using Cinebench for benchmarks. I have also bought 3D mark.
I plan to transfer my current windows 10 together with my evo ssd from my current setup to the new one.

Anything else I should keep in mind?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rdr09

rastaviper said:


> Good job man!
> 
> Next week I am expecting my 3600x+ Gigabyte 570 aorus elite+g.skill trident 16gb Cas15 3200 and can't wait to start experimenting and benchmarking with them.
> I noticed that everybody is using Cinebench for benchmarks. I have also bought 3D mark.
> I plan to transfer my current windows 10 together with my evo ssd from my current setup to the new one.
> 
> Anything else I should keep in mind?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


If you will use the stock cooler temporarily, scrape off the stock paste and replace it with something like MX-4. You might find the stock cooler lacking but it will do for stock settings. In the future, invest to something like this.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZYB8K77/ref=psdc_11036281_t4_B07BY6F8D9

You can ask here to get a better idea about the board. Like which BIOS to avoid,

https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/1728360-gigabyte-x570-aorus-owners-thread.html

I applied the paste as shown in the pic.


----------



## jclafi

*=D*

Mine R5 3600 runs quite cool too, even overlclocked. 

I´m using 1.408v and 1.2SOC to a rock solid 4.2 Ghz. Such easy over!

Comparing my old R5 2600 @ 4.2 too, the results are excelent! Same motherboard, memory, SSD, just a CPU swap.

R5 2600 @ 4.2Ghz: S.C:176 - M.C: 1446
R5 3600 @ 4.2Ghz: S.C:198 - M.C: 1676

The new CPU at the same clock of the old, is faster! About 12.5% in single core and 16% multi core.

Such great value CPU!



rdr09 said:


> None that I know of. If OP allows, we could probably just join here. Just got my 3600 installed and surprised that it runs rather cool contrary to what I've read about it. This is at optimized default in the bios (all stock) with RAM at 2400MHz CL16.
> 
> Both Clock and Voltage downclock using Windows Balance Plan with minimum processor state at 25%.
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Prime X470 Pro
> BIOS: 5007.
> 
> You gonna love it.


----------



## rastaviper

jclafi said:


> Mine R5 3600 runs quite cool too, even overlclocked.
> 
> 
> 
> I´m using 1.408v and 1.2SOC to a rock solid 4.2 Ghz. Such easy over!
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing my old R5 2600 @ 4.2 too, the results are excelent! Same motherboard, memory, SSD, just a CPU swap.
> 
> 
> 
> R5 2600 @ 4.2Ghz: S.C:176 - M.C: 1446
> 
> R5 3600 @ 4.2Ghz: S.C:198 - M.C: 1676
> 
> 
> 
> The new CPU at the same clock of the old, is faster! About 12.5% in single core and 16% multi core.
> 
> 
> 
> Such great value CPU!


Hey,

Are u using stock cooler or something else?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rastaviper

rdr09 said:


> If you will use the stock cooler temporarily, scrape off the stock paste and replace it with something like MX-4. You might find the stock cooler lacking but it will do for stock settings. In the future, invest to something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZYB8K77/ref=psdc_11036281_t4_B07BY6F8D9


This looks amazing but also pretty expensive.
Any cheaper alternative?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gasolin

jclafi said:


> Mine R5 3600 runs quite cool too, even overlclocked.
> 
> I´m using 1.408v and 1.2SOC to a rock solid 4.2 Ghz. Such easy over!
> 
> Comparing my old R5 2600 @ 4.2 too, the results are excelent! Same motherboard, memory, SSD, just a CPU swap.
> 
> R5 2600 @ 4.2Ghz: S.C:176 - M.C: 1446
> R5 3600 @ 4.2Ghz: S.C:198 - M.C: 1676
> 
> The new CPU at the same clock of the old, is faster! About 12.5% in single core and 16% multi core.
> 
> Such great value CPU!


For 24/7 use you shouldn't use more than 1.325 volt and you do know theres a newer bios version 5204


----------



## gasolin

rastaviper said:


> This looks amazing but also pretty expensive.
> Any cheaper alternative?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Expensive? 

No it's not expensive

https://www.newegg.com/cooler-maste...re=Cooler_Master_Hyper-_-35-103-182-_-Product


----------



## rastaviper

gasolin said:


> Expensive?
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not expensive
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/cooler-maste...re=Cooler_Master_Hyper-_-35-103-182-_-Product


Your post doesn't make sense.
You are referring to a product that costs 45€, by saying that is not expensive and showing a different product.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gasolin

It's not expensive but if you want a cheaper alternative, there you go


----------



## jclafi

Thanks for the advice about the voltage.

I was testing at the time of the post, now i use much less voltage and i´m still testing, about 1.384v. W/ this voltage the CPU seems to runs solid.

About the BIOS update, yes i noticed the new (i´m about 2 versions behind), but will wait some weeks (hate this early adopter lie).

Take care !



gasolin said:


> For 24/7 use you shouldn't use more than 1.325 volt and you do know theres a newer bios version 5204


----------



## jclafi

Inexpensive C.M Hyper 212X, about 74ºc under stress test.



rastaviper said:


> Hey,
> 
> Are u using stock cooler or something else?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rastaviper

jclafi said:


> Inexpensive C.M Hyper 212X, about 74ºc under stress test.


Why not using the stock cooler?
74 degrees sound quite at the high level

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rastaviper

Finally received all 3 parts for my new system.
- Ryzen 3600x
- Gigabyte aorus elite x570
- G-SkillLL F4-3200C15D-16GTZ Trident Z Series 16 GB DDR4 3200 MHz CL15 1.35 V Memory Kit









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DigDeep

Hi! Does anyone know where can I find Overclocking guide to properly overclock Ryzen 2600, by properly I mean with downlocking in idle. I dont like it when cpu is at 4.0ghz al the time.

Also my motherboard doesnt support FSB overclock, but when I used BIOS for Athlon GE cpu it was unlocked and it worked, but memory wasnt stable, so I Had to use F4 bios motherboard is Gigabyte B450-DS3H.
That means FSB can be unlocked for Ryzen too, if anyone knows how to do that, please do it.


----------



## gasolin

enable power savings setting am power plan min max power cpu usage 0-100%


----------



## DigDeep

gasolin said:


> enable power savings setting am power plant min max poer cpu usage 0-100%


That doesnt solve the issue.


----------



## gasolin

set multiplier to auto


----------



## DigDeep

gasolin said:


> set multiplier to auto


You cant use Auto if u overclock.


----------



## DigDeep

I will p state overclock only P0 max frequency and see what happens, I should do this before asking, sorry  Some say it works, some say nothing works, as soon as you try to overclock frequency or even voltage goes to 100%

For this guy it works


----------



## rastaviper

rastaviper said:


> Finally received all 3 parts for my new system.
> - Ryzen 3600x
> - Gigabyte aorus elite x570
> - G-SkillLL F4-3200C15D-16GTZ Trident Z Series 16 GB DDR4 3200 MHz CL15 1.35 V Memory Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


All ready for OCing.
Should I start tuning things in Bios or Ryzen Master?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MishelLngelo

rastaviper said:


> All ready for OCing.
> Should I start tuning things in Bios or Ryzen Master?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Start by finding limits to PBO first, whatever best frequency you see would probably be your practical limit of OC on all cores. Also see what you can do about memory before deciding on top OC. In BIOS of course.


----------



## rastaviper

MishelLngelo said:


> Start by finding limits to PBO first, whatever best frequency you see would probably be your practical limit of OC on all cores. Also see what you can do about memory before deciding on top OC. In BIOS of course.


Thanks but I see most people mentioning Ryzen Master.
It's not easier to change settings in real time and test what works or not, than to boot in Bios every time just to change a small setting?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MishelLngelo

rastaviper said:


> Thanks but I see most people mentioning Ryzen Master.
> It's not easier to change settings in real time and test what works or not, than to boot in Bios every time just to change a small setting?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


RM is software and as such is susceptible to errors that could (and often do) necessitate it's uninstallation and/or CMOS reset making you loose more time. For most changes, computer has to reboot anyway.


----------



## rastaviper

MishelLngelo said:


> RM is software and as such is susceptible to errors that could (and often do) necessitate it's uninstallation and/or CMOS reset making you loose more time. For most changes, computer has to reboot anyway.


Nice,.good to know.
Any guide that you can recommend for starting messing with the bios? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MishelLngelo

rastaviper said:


> Nice,.good to know.
> Any guide that you can recommend for starting messing with the bios?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


As I said before and most others found out, practical limit for all core OC with 3rd gen Ryzen is it's actual boost frequency that happens under full load on one or some core (mostly one core) so it's a good place to start setting multiplier and voltage. 
So, let's say you find out that it boosts on one core to 4.25GHz, than you can start by setting multiplier to 42.5 with voltage up to 1.4v and test. Nobody can really tell you how far you can go as there's no 2 identical configurations due to "silicone lottery" etc.


----------



## rastaviper

MishelLngelo said:


> As I said before and most others found out, practical limit for all core OC with 3rd gen Ryzen is it's actual boost frequency that happens under full load on one or some core (mostly one core) so it's a good place to start setting multiplier and voltage.
> 
> So, let's say you find out that it boosts on one core to 4.25GHz, than you can start by setting multiplier to 42.5 with voltage up to 1.4v and test. Nobody can really tell you how far you can go as there's no 2 identical configurations due to "silicone lottery" etc.


1.4v?
I see that most people try to stick around the 1.3v level.
Isn't 1.4v too high?
Also when u setup manually the multi and the speed (like.42.5x and 100) is it just for the max frequency for high load or is remaining active as long at the pc is ON?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MishelLngelo

rastaviper said:


> 1.4v?
> I see that most people try to stick around the 1.3v level.
> Isn't 1.4v too high?
> Also when u setup manually the multi and the speed (like.42.5x and 100) is it just for the max frequency for high load or is remaining active as long at the pc is ON?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Well, got to start somewhere, you can always lower it later on, it's just important to find out it's maximum frequency. It's quite safe voltage and if you leave it on auto, BIOS will probably try to push it much higher, like 1.5 or more !!!
And of course, if you set all manually, then it will stay at those settings with very little variation.


----------



## rastaviper

MishelLngelo said:


> Well, got to start somewhere, you can always lower it later on, it's just important to find out it's maximum frequency. It's quite safe voltage and if you leave it on auto, BIOS will probably try to push it much higher, like 1.5 or more !!!
> 
> And of course, if you set all manually, then it will stay at those settings with very little variation.


Thanks buddy.
Would u mind sharing a screenshot of a tuned Ryzen Master setup?
Maybe not your best scenario, but a good one for starters like me.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MishelLngelo

rastaviper said:


> Thanks buddy.
> Would u mind sharing a screenshot of a tuned Ryzen Master setup?
> Maybe not your best scenario, but a good one for starters like me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I didn't make any changes using RM.
In BIOS I only set PBO at maximum and memory DOCP 3000, RAM frequency to 3600MHz and all works great. Because BIOS tends to set CPU voltage too high at full boost,I set it to 1.3v.


----------



## rastaviper

MishelLngelo said:


> I didn't make any changes using RM.
> 
> In BIOS I only set PBO at maximum and memory DOCP 3000, RAM frequency to 3600MHz and all works great. Because BIOS tends to set CPU voltage too high at full boost,I set it to 1.3v.


But why do we need PBO if by default the system pushes the cores at 4.3ghz?
The only thing that seems to need control is the max cpu voltage and also maybe push the memory for higher clocks.

Also what is an average score for Cinebench R20 for the 3600x?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rastaviper

Also any idea what to change here:









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MishelLngelo

You need to change SoC Voltage only when playing with/fixing or manually overclocking RAM. Usual voltage is up to 1.1v. 
CPU Frequency is BCLK what used to be called FSB in the past and could still be used to fine tune CPU OC. 
BCLK/FSB * Cpu multiplier = CPU frequency. Ryzen doesn't tolerate much change, +/- 002 is about max for normal use.


----------



## rastaviper

MishelLngelo said:


> You need to change SoC Voltage only when playing with/fixing or manually overclocking RAM. Usual voltage is up to 1.1v.
> 
> CPU Frequency is BCLK what used to be called FSB in the past and could still be used to fine tune CPU OC.
> 
> BCLK/FSB * Cpu multiplier = CPU frequency. Ryzen doesn't tolerate much change, +/- 002 is about max for normal use.


Still can't figure out what the manual PBO has more to offer.
Before it was in Auto. Does this mean that it was already active at stock motherboard setup?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MishelLngelo

Don't know what your BIOS has but on my MB there are 10 degrees of PBO, one setting to ad 200MHz and one setting to set TDP


----------



## Filters83

Guys whit a game open isnt a bit too high voltage ? The core VID i mean, if u look the the VCORE down its ok so weird


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yes, a bit high, at those frequencies shouldn't go over 1.3v.


----------



## Filters83

MishelLngelo said:


> Yes, a bit high, at those frequencies shouldn't go over 1.3v.


Can be a misreading of value ? Cause VCORE its ok never go above 1.4 instad VID go 1.45 max lol
Also temperature are not so high especially for that value


----------



## MishelLngelo

Filters83 said:


> Can be a misreading of value ? Cause VCORE its ok never go above 1.4 instad VID go 1.45 max lol
> Also temperature are not so high especially for that value


Right now, I'm pushing my 3700x 4.35 at 1.3v.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Hey guys I need a new Motherboard for my 2600X, but I don't want something that isn't fully future proof for the next few AM4 generations. I think I have narrowed it down to the ASRock X570 Taichi for the most part. Has anyone else tried their 2600X on a current X570 board by chance? Just curious if there are any issues to be aware of. Thanks


----------



## Hale59

}SkOrPn--' said:


> Hey guys I need a new Motherboard for my 2600X, but I don't want something that isn't fully future proof for the next few AM4 generations. I think I have narrowed it down to the ASRock X570 Taichi for the most part. Has anyone else tried their 2600X on a current X570 board by chance? Just curious if there are any issues to be aware of. Thanks


...future proof...1 year


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

Hale59 said:


> ...future proof...1 year


Lol, what ever. Future proof = 3000 series, 4000 series and maybe 5000 series plus must be ready for PCIe 4.0 devices because I am not replacing this next board for at least 5 years, just like I did with my hexa core Xeons and X58 systems which I used from 2009 to 2018 without issue. Now its time for next long term system and its going to be ready for PCIe 4.0 and 16 core chips.


----------



## MishelLngelo

}SkOrPn--' said:


> Lol, what ever. Future proof = 3000 series, 4000 series and maybe 5000 series plus must be ready for PCIe 4.0 devices because I am not replacing this next board for at least 5 years, just like I did with my hexa core Xeons and X58 systems which I used from 2009 to 2018 without issue. Now its time for next long term system and its going to be ready for PCIe 4.0 and 16 core chips.


There are no guarantees that 4000 or 5000 series Ryzen will work with same socket and even less with 500 series chipset. DDR5 is coming as well as PCIe 5 and 6. In 2 years it will be whole new platform.


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

So is that a yes? My Ryzen 5 works perfectly on the X570 Taichi, or not? I didn't ask about future support, nor did I ask about DDR5 or PCIe 5 or 6. I only asked about my Ryzen 5 on a X570 Taichi. PCIe 3.0 came out while I was still on PCIe 2.0 and many other new features, uefi, nvme etc etc, and I bypassed them all as did millions and millions of other people, and many many overclock.net users. So peoples unwarranted injected opinions are irrelevant to my question of "Has anyone else tried their 2600X on a current X570 board by chance?" 

Does anyone here have an On-Topic answer please? Or is this the wrong thread to ask about the 2600X on a X570 chipset?


----------



## rastaviper

}SkOrPn--' said:


> So is that a yes? My Ryzen 5 works perfectly on the X570 Taichi, or not? I didn't ask about future support, nor did I ask about DDR5 or PCIe 5 or 6. I only asked about my Ryzen 5 on a X570 Taichi. PCIe 3.0 came out while I was still on PCIe 2.0 and many other new features, uefi, nvme etc etc, and I bypassed them all as did millions and millions of other people, and many many overclock.net users. So peoples unwarranted injected opinions are irrelevant to my question of "Has anyone else tried their 2600X on a current X570 board by chance?"
> 
> Does anyone here have an On-Topic answer please? Or is this the wrong thread to ask about the 2600X on a X570 chipset?


Just a suggestion.
Maybe try posting your question also at your mobo's thread here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/


----------



## }SkOrPn--'

rastaviper said:


> Just a suggestion.
> Maybe try posting your question also at your mobo's thread here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-amd-motherboards/


LOL, I somehow didn't expect to see a dedicated thread to that board. Usually we see Asus ROG boards such as the Crosshair get their own threads. Thank you very much. I will see if I can find someone using that combination. Thanks


----------



## Hale59

}SkOrPn--' said:


> So is that a yes? My Ryzen 5 works perfectly on the X570 Taichi, or not? I didn't ask about future support, nor did I ask about DDR5 or PCIe 5 or 6. I only asked about my Ryzen 5 on a X570 Taichi. PCIe 3.0 came out while I was still on PCIe 2.0 and many other new features, uefi, nvme etc etc, and I bypassed them all as did millions and millions of other people, and many many overclock.net users. So peoples unwarranted injected opinions are irrelevant to my question of "Has anyone else tried their 2600X on a current X570 board by chance?"
> 
> Does anyone here have an On-Topic answer please? Or is this the wrong thread to ask about the 2600X on a X570 chipset?


yes


----------



## MishelLngelo

}SkOrPn--' said:


> So is that a yes? My Ryzen 5 works perfectly on the X570 Taichi, or not? I didn't ask about future support, nor did I ask about DDR5 or PCIe 5 or 6. I only asked about my Ryzen 5 on a X570 Taichi. PCIe 3.0 came out while I was still on PCIe 2.0 and many other new features, uefi, nvme etc etc, and I bypassed them all as did millions and millions of other people, and many many overclock.net users. So peoples unwarranted injected opinions are irrelevant to my question of "Has anyone else tried their 2600X on a current X570 board by chance?"
> 
> Does anyone here have an On-Topic answer please? Or is this the wrong thread to ask about the 2600X on a X570 chipset?


Well, you did ask about "future proof", 2600x is present proof on x570MBs and so is 3000 series Ryzen. There would be no reason to get an x570 MB just to keep 2600x on it. So only future would be 4th or 5th gen Ryzen. It ould give you no advantages of x570 over x470 chipset. None at all.


----------



## rastaviper

Guys can someone with a 3600-3600x run a SuperPi 1M calculation?
I can't understand my results.
At stock CPU+Ram settings I got 09.875s.
Then I started ocing the RAM and was getting 10-11s results!

Really weird

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale59

rastaviper said:


> Guys can someone with a 3600-3600x run a SuperPi 1M calculation?
> I can't understand my results.
> At stock CPU+Ram settings I got 09.875s.
> Then I started ocing the RAM and was getting 10-11s results!
> 
> Really weird
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


https://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/ryzen_5_3600/


----------



## rastaviper

Hale59 said:


> https://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/ryzen_5_3600/


Hmm, ok at this page u will see the best results, not the average scores.
Anyway, at 9.875s I think that this was a crazy good score that happened once and could never replicate again.

It would be good to have some basic benchmarks scores available regarding CPU and RAM to be used as reference.
At the moment, whatever I try to change regarding Ram frequency and subtimings, it doesn't work except the standard 3200mhz after the XMP1 profile.
Whenever I open Hwmonitor, I always see the Ram freq at 1633


----------



## Hale59

rastaviper said:


> Hmm, ok at this page u will see the best results, not the average scores.
> Anyway, at 9.875s I think that this was a crazy good score that happened once and could never replicate again.
> 
> It would be good to have some basic benchmarks scores available regarding CPU and RAM to be used as reference.
> At the moment, whatever I try to change regarding Ram frequency and subtimings, it doesn't work except the standard 3200mhz after the XMP1 profile.
> Whenever I open Hwmonitor, I always see the Ram freq at 1633


Open every submission on AIO/AIR/STOCK.
Everyone of them has pics of memory (well, most of them) and check which memory frequency was run. Study the submissions, and work from there.
https://hwbot.org/benchmark/superpi...Id=processor_5871&cores=6#start=0#interval=20


----------



## cssorkinman

Did you make sure all the timings were the same or better using RTC?

Boost behavior makes a huge difference in superpi scores as well.


----------



## rastaviper

cssorkinman said:


> Did you make sure all the timings were the same or better using RTC?
> 
> Boost behavior makes a huge difference in superpi scores as well.


I guess u were referring to me.
How exactly do u mean that using RTC could improve the situation when the settings seem not to be active inside the windows?


----------



## Hequaqua

rastaviper said:


> I guess u were referring to me.
> How exactly do u mean that using RTC could improve the situation when the settings seem not to be active inside the windows?


I believe he is referring to the Ryzen Memory Calculator...to set tighter timings. RTC(could be the Ryzen Timing Checker which doesn't work with Zen 2 afaik) Just guessing.


----------



## cssorkinman

rastaviper said:


> I guess u were referring to me.
> How exactly do u mean that using RTC could improve the situation when the settings seem not to be active inside the windows?


The point was that if you change primary timings and or up frequency settings, the board can change ( relax ) tertiary settings to the point it will negatively affect a given benchmark. 

Ryzen timing checker would sniff that out for you on 1xxx or 2xxx series ryzen - seems the tool hasn't been updated for 3xxx's. Need an appropriate way of verifying all settings.

Geardown mode enabled?

Temps effect boostclocks - first run after a cold boot will give the best boost clock (generally). 

Superpi's first iteration in particular can be negatively affected by other processes - set priority in task manager appropriately. Another trick is to start a run and kill it after the first iteration and immediately start a second run.

EDIT: I'd think the 3600 should have no problem hitting that kind of time in superpi. Pretty easy to get 10.250 out of my 2700 non X at 4225mhz - stock cooling.


----------



## gerardfraser

5 Runs 3600X seems pretty consistent to me


----------



## rastaviper

cssorkinman said:


> The point was that if you change primary timings and or up frequency settings, the board can change ( relax ) tertiary settings to the point it will negatively affect a given benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryzen timing checker would sniff that out for you on 1xxx or 2xxx series ryzen - seems the tool hasn't been updated for 3xxx's. Need an appropriate way of verifying all settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Geardown mode enabled?
> 
> 
> 
> Temps effect boostclocks - first run after a cold boot will give the best boost clock (generally).
> 
> 
> 
> Superpi's first iteration in particular can be negatively affected by other processes - set priority in task manager appropriately. Another trick is to start a run and kill it after the first iteration and immediately start a second run.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'd think the 3600 should have no problem hitting that kind of time in superpi. Pretty easy to get 10.250 out of my 2700 non X at 4225mhz - stock cooling.


Yes, the GMD is on.
Do u think that this is causing the fact that the RAM subtimings are changing from 15-15-15 to 21-21-21 ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rastaviper

@4.500Mhz, 3460 Ram, 15-14-14
Only through Ryzen Master

Managed to get *SuperPi 1M* down to* 9.197* though


----------



## cssorkinman

rastaviper said:


> Yes, the GMD is on.
> Do u think that this is causing the fact that the RAM subtimings are changing from 15-15-15 to 21-21-21 ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk



I really don't know if gear down mode has any effect on those subtimings - I was under the impression it dwaddles with cmd rate. 

I am certain that if you tighten a couple primary timings and leave the rest to auto, the board can/will relax them for the sake of stability - sometimes resulting in higher latency.


----------



## cssorkinman

rastaviper said:


> @4.500Mhz, 3460 Ram, 15-14-14
> Only through Ryzen Master
> 
> Managed to get *SuperPi 1M* down to* 9.197* though


My 1800X has ya beat ever so slightly.


----------



## rastaviper

cssorkinman said:


> My 1800X has ya beat ever so slightly.


That's a good score mate.
But where are the rest of your spec? Ram, Cpu clocks?


----------



## cssorkinman

rastaviper said:


> That's a good score mate.
> But where are the rest of your spec? Ram, Cpu clocks?


I didn't bother putting those up for the screen shot at the time. 

Was very early on in Ryzen in fact that was on the very first bios for my X370 titanium. Subsequent bios versions negatively effected superpi times - I think they relaxed the ram timings to allow for better compatibility. 

I believe that run was completed at stock settings for the cpu ( 4.1 boost) with the ram running either 2933 or 3200 cl 14 1T no gear down.


----------



## rastaviper

What about Cpuz benchmark?

Got 533/4396 at 4.4Ghz









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catscratch

Been a long time since i ran superpi. 

Since im not at home, i had to use anydesk so i dunno if it affects performance. x570 Gaming plus + 3600 + gskill flarex 3200 16 16 18(cheap one) everything on auto


----------



## cssorkinman

rastaviper said:


> What about Cpuz benchmark?
> 
> Got 533/4396 at 4.4Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


495/5200 ish was my best @ 4200 mhz I believe - not sure which version of cpu-z that was. I'll look a bit later when I get on that machine.


----------



## rastaviper

Anyone tried the new F5a bios for Gigabyte x570, to check if a 3600x can finally hit the 4.4Ghz on default?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cssorkinman

Daily settings - not much more in it as far as multi core goes , if i went to the trouble to fiddle with it I can pump up the single core close to 500.


----------



## gerardfraser

rastaviper said:


> Anyone tried the new F5a bios for Gigabyte x570, to check if a 3600x can finally hit the 4.4Ghz on default?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Video I did in July 2019 with MSI motherboard and 3600X but it only hit 4500Mhz


----------



## rastaviper

gerardfraser said:


> Video I did in July 2019 with MSI motherboard and 3600X but it only hit 4500Mhz
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHQ1GwPkrt0


Still very good result at 3693 score of CB r20.
But you had pretty high vcore at 1.5v! Maybe a bit risky? 

Mine runs fine with PBO at Auto till 4300mhz, but anything higher like 4350mhz makes my PC to reboot while running CB r20. Max vcore that I have tried is 1.37v.
My Ram runs at 3866mhz 16-15-15-1T

For SuperPi 1M, I could go till 4500mhz though.

Should I try to increase the vcore?


----------



## VeritronX

rastaviper said:


> Guys can someone with a 3600-3600x run a SuperPi 1M calculation?
> I can't understand my results.
> At stock CPU+Ram settings I got 09.875s.
> Then I started ocing the RAM and was getting 10-11s results!
> 
> Really weird
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Mine (3600X) stock with prism cooler and b-die ram at 3533 fast timings from the calculator just got 9.544s and this chip only boosts to 4.35ghz with this bios.


----------



## rastaviper

VeritronX said:


> Mine (3600X) stock with prism cooler and b-die ram at 3533 fast timings from the calculator just got 9.544s and this chip only boosts to 4.35ghz with this bios.


Check post above yours!
I am mentioning the same thing about hitting stable 4.350ghz.
But it can go higher for superpi 1M.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Torvi

hey i just got my hands on r5-1600 yesterday and such are the results


----------



## rastaviper

Anyone else with a 3600x being able to keep it stable for daily use at 4350+mhz?
I am very happy with my ocing of my 3200 RAM at 3660, so now I need to optimise my CPU clocks.

On the other hand, maybe it's just a matter of temps and all I need is a better cooler, as I reach usually 78 degrees during heavy load.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardfraser

rastaviper said:


> Anyone else with a 3600x being able to keep it stable for daily use at 4350+mhz?
> I am very happy with my ocing of my 3200 RAM at 3660, so now I need to optimise my CPU clocks.
> 
> On the other hand, maybe it's just a matter of temps and all I need is a better cooler, as I reach usually 78 degrees during heavy load.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Any Ryzen 3600X CPU with an all core overclock at 4300Mhz is a normal great result.Do not bother wasting money on a cooler when what you have works the same as everyone's 3600X.
It is fine ,you do not need higher CPU clocks ,just to satisfy the Intel in you.

AMD Ryzen 3600X at 4300Mhz is as good as Intel at 5000Mhz especially if your game at higher than 1920x1080 resolution.
Anyway to answer your question about 4350Mhz it is possible but very rare and certainly would not be Prime95 stable at such high voltage even with full water loop.
July release with Beta BIOS MSI X470 Gaming Plus


----------



## rastaviper

gerardfraser said:


> Any Ryzen 3600X CPU with an all core overclock at 4300Mhz is a normal great result.Do not bother wasting money on a cooler when what you have works the same as everyone's 3600X.
> It is fine ,you do not need higher CPU clocks ,just to satisfy the Intel in you.
> 
> AMD Ryzen 3600X at 4300Mhz is as good as Intel at 5000Mhz especially if your game at higher than 1920x1080 resolution.
> Anyway to answer your question about 4350Mhz it is possible but very rare and certainly would not be Prime95 stable at such high voltage even with full water loop.
> July release with Beta BIOS MSI X470 Gaming Plus


How you managed to get so high score at CB15?
My best was 1589 at PBO auto with clocks reaching 4300.
What are your Ram timings?


----------



## rdr09

rastaviper said:


> How you managed to get so high score at CB15?
> My best was 1589 at PBO auto with clocks reaching 4300.
> What are your Ram timings?


If im not mistaken that Cine15 result was an all-core oc of 4350MHz.


----------



## gerardfraser

rdr09 said:


> If im not mistaken that Cine15 result was an all-core oc of 4350MHz.





rastaviper said:


> How you managed to get so high score at CB15?
> My best was 1589 at PBO auto with clocks reaching 4300.
> What are your Ram timings?


@rdr09 That is correct sir
@rastaviper 
The high score is from All core Overclock 4350Mhz.
Ram speed does not really matter in those test all that much and I can not remember actually the speed of the RAM because that was done on release of 3600X in July.

As I stated Post #3786 4300Mhz All Core Overclock a normal great result for 3600X. You should give it a shot if you like bigger numbers.

Ryzen 5 3600X All Core 4300Mhz 1.35v Desktop recording with all kinds of programs turned on ,so scores will be affected if interested in numbers. Cinebench15/AIDA64/Intelburntest Video July 12 2019





I did a Cinebench15 run today with just about everything turned off @ 4300Mhz and Ram CL16 3800Mhz Ryzen Master on with flck=uclk 1900Mhz
Multi 1732
Single 201


Spoiler


----------



## rastaviper

@rdr09 @gerardfraser

I followed your tip guys and fired all cores at 4300 through Ryzen Master.
The results are pretty good:
CB15: 1691
CB20: 500-3896

For 4350mhz, it's impossible to run CB15. I get a restart every time, no matter if I put the Voltage anything till 1.4v


----------



## gerardfraser

You do not need higher than 4300Mhz,anything higher ,it is a rare thing to achieve on a 3600X. If your stable at ALL Core overclock of 4300Nhz then that is faster than a 4400Mhz PBO boost clock.
Also dude you do not have your Ram timings set correctly,your tRFC is not holding proper timing for your ram.That means you may have tRFC set to low in BIOS,so set it higher to read properly or if you set it that way forget what I said.

Now here is a 4425Mhz All Core overclock for you to try.


----------



## Torvi

Got a question guys, whenever i oc on ryzen master the clock doesn't stay, meaning that after i shut down my pc and start it up again it will go back to stock clocks, why does it happen?


----------



## rdr09

rastaviper said:


> @rdr09
> @gerardfraser
> 
> I followed your tip guys and fired all cores at 4300 through Ryzen Master.
> The results are pretty good:
> CB15: 1691
> CB20: 500-3896
> 
> For 4350mhz, it's impossible to run CB15. I get a restart every time, no matter if I put the Voltage anything till 1.4v


Nice.



gerardfraser said:


> You do not need higher than 4300Mhz,anything higher ,it is a rare thing to achieve on a 3600X. If your stable at ALL Core overclock of 4300Nhz then that is faster than a 4400Mhz PBO boost clock.
> Also dude you do not have your Ram timings set correctly,your tRFC is not holding proper timing for your ram.That means you may have tRFC set to low in BIOS,so set it higher to read properly or if you set it that way forget what I said.
> 
> Now here is a 4425Mhz All Core overclock for you to try.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfvjyNeQfd8&t=0s


Missed it. What voltage?



Torvi said:


> Got a question guys, whenever i oc on ryzen master the clock doesn't stay, meaning that after i shut down my pc and start it up again it will go back to stock clocks, why does it happen?


You have to transfer your settings from RM (if found stable) to the BIOS for a more permanent state. Save settings in a profile in BIOS.


----------



## Torvi

Thanks! I will do it once im home from work  Another question though, on specs it says that r5-1600 is compatibile with up to 2666mhz ram and i wonder if overclocking my ram will give me any performance boost when they are already at 2666 or should i rather try to lower timings by 1-2cl?


Edit: 

My ram is HyperX Fury black 16gb 2666mhz 16cl


----------



## MishelLngelo

Torvi said:


> Thanks! I will do it once im home from work  Another question though, on specs it says that r5-1600 is compatibile with up to 2666mhz ram and i wonder if overclocking my ram will give me any performance boost when they are already at 2666 or should i rather try to lower timings by 1-2cl?
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> My ram is HyperX Fury black 16gb 2666mhz 16cl


Up to 3200MHz is some border line over which there are sharply diminishing returns for overall system benchmarks for 1st and 2nd gen Ryzen but different programs/games may use the speed differently. They range from no boost to quite a bit.


----------



## Torvi

Im seeing people testing their ryzens with older versions of cinebench, why is that? is the version 20 testing not good enough?


----------



## kevindd992002

So is the sept 10 BIOS fix as effective as AMD advertises it?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MishelLngelo

Torvi said:


> Im seeing people testing their ryzens with older versions of cinebench, why is that? is the version 20 testing not good enough?


Well, r20 is "heavier" than r15 so r15 is more suited for earlier CPUs. It wasn't updated for while so it doesn't really reflect system upgrades or Maxon software which it was initially made for.


----------



## MishelLngelo

kevindd992002 said:


> So is the sept 10 BIOS fix as effective as AMD advertises it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Jury is still out until other changes in BIOS are made by MB manufacturers.


----------



## rastaviper

kevindd992002 said:


> So is the sept 10 BIOS fix as effective as AMD advertises it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I am mentioning my problems at the AMD Motherboards section by installing the newest bios for my Gigabyte x570 Elite mobo, but this can just be my case. 

Anyway, I returned to the previous one as it looks more stable for me.


----------



## rastaviper

Also, any of you guys using a *Win 7 *system with Ryzen 3000?
I want to setup a bench system and for many of these benchmarks a Win 7 system is needed.
So I was wondering if you are aware of any limitations with regards to OCing when someone is using such setup.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rastaviper said:


> Also, any of you guys using a *Win 7 *system with Ryzen 3000?
> I want to setup a bench system and for many of these benchmarks a Win 7 system is needed.
> So I was wondering if you are aware of any limitations with regards to OCing when someone is using such setup.


I was unable to get W7 to work at all ever since 2700x, worked on 1600x and 1700x though. It would boot up to desktop and throw BSOD even in safe mode. I gave up on it as now it wouldn't go past file transfer to disk, just quits. I tried injecting drivers into W7 ISO but no dice. While it worked, it showed a slightly better CPU benchmarks but much worse memory. 
W10 since 1903 has improvements for Ryzen specifically so one less reason to bother with W7.


----------



## Torvi

Im wondering if i should now look towards some nice cpu cooler for my ryzen 5-1600, when overclocking on ryzen master i was getting stable 4.0ghz results, heck i even went as far as 4.1 with some power issues due to me trying to keep the voltage as low as possible without hitting 90c during cinebench20 due to me running it on stock cooler, if i get aftermarket one, my temps should be able to stay lower on higher clock but my other issue is that gtx 1050ti is heavily limiting me in terms of performance (often ill see it at 100% usage while cpu sits around 40%~) and i can only afford one upgrade at a time monthlywise. 

Cpu cooler i have on my mind is raijintek leto pro. 
gpu upgrade is b. new rx580 or used 590 

Im gaming on 1080p 60hz


Edit cuz i forgot to mention. Right now im running my cpu at moderate 3.9ghz oc and ram at 3000mhz


----------



## MishelLngelo

That cooler should work fine, I used a factory cooler from my FX 8350 on 1600x and no problems with4GHz.


----------



## rdr09

Torvi said:


> Im wondering if i should now look towards some nice cpu cooler for my ryzen 5-1600, when overclocking on ryzen master i was getting stable 4.0ghz results, heck i even went as far as 4.1 with some power issues due to me trying to keep the voltage as low as possible without hitting 90c during cinebench20 due to me running it on stock cooler, if i get aftermarket one, my temps should be able to stay lower on higher clock but my other issue is that gtx 1050ti is heavily limiting me in terms of performance (often ill see it at 100% usage while cpu sits around 40%~) and i can only afford one upgrade at a time monthlywise.
> 
> Cpu cooler i have on my mind is raijintek leto pro.
> gpu upgrade is b. new rx580 or used 590
> 
> Im gaming on 1080p 60hz
> 
> 
> Edit cuz i forgot to mention. Right now im running my cpu at moderate 3.9ghz oc and ram at 3000mhz


Add a few more and get this if you can.

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/scythe-scmg-5100-mugen-5-rev.b-cpu-cooler-hs-046-sy.html

The base will work better for GEN 2 or even 3 if you decide to upgrade to those someday. The RX 570 8GB with an oc will be about same as the 580 at a much cheaper price.

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/sapp...ddr5-pci-express-graphics-card-gx-38g-sp.html


----------



## rastaviper

MishelLngelo said:


> I was unable to get W7 to work at all ever since 2700x, worked on 1600x and 1700x though. It would boot up to desktop and throw BSOD even in safe mode. I gave up on it as now it wouldn't go past file transfer to disk, just quits. I tried injecting drivers into W7 ISO but no dice. While it worked, it showed a slightly better CPU benchmarks but much worse memory.
> W10 since 1903 has improvements for Ryzen specifically so one less reason to bother with W7.


Thank u for your input buddy, but it's not up to me. The benchmarking rules are requesting the Win7 system.
So since other people are doing it with Win7, then it should be possible somehow.


----------



## cssorkinman

rastaviper said:


> Thank u for your input buddy, but it's not up to me. The benchmarking rules are requesting the Win7 system.
> So since other people are doing it with Win7, then it should be possible somehow.


Sure is annoying that win 10 can't be used for some benches at the hwbot , isn't it?


----------



## TELVM

rastaviper said:


> Also, any of you guys using a *Win 7 *system with Ryzen 3000? ...





rastaviper said:


> ... since other people are doing it with Win7, then it should be possible somehow.



It is possible:







'Fixing' Windows 7 USB support on Matisse / Ryzen 3000 / Zen 2 on X370/X470


----------



## Torvi

rdr09 said:


> Add a few more and get this if you can.
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/scythe-scmg-5100-mugen-5-rev.b-cpu-cooler-hs-046-sy.html
> 
> The base will work better for GEN 2 or even 3 if you decide to upgrade to those someday. The RX 570 8GB with an oc will be about same as the 580 at a much cheaper price.
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/sapp...ddr5-pci-express-graphics-card-gx-38g-sp.html


Scythe's looks dont fit the style i have on my mind so ill stay with raijintek leto pro i think. Rn using 1050ti i dont think that 570 will be big enough upgrade to matter, i also run my rig on 550w psu so idk if ill be able to push rx clocks high when im already squeezing my cpu hard for juice...


----------



## rdr09

Torvi said:


> Scythe's looks dont fit the style i have on my mind so ill stay with raijintek leto pro i think. Rn using 1050ti i dont think that 570 will be big enough upgrade to matter, i also run my rig on 550w psu so idk if ill be able to push rx clocks high when im already squeezing my cpu hard for juice...


My R9 290 is slightly faster than my GTX 1060 cos the latter cannot be oc'ed (single fan). The R9 290 is about similar to the RX 570 in terms of performance. I don't see any difference between the R9 and the 1060 in gaming. Zero.

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/27096029?

I have a couple of GTX 1050s and they are slow. Slower than my old HD 7950. I imagine the 1050 Ti is any faster.


----------



## Torvi

rdr09 said:


> My R9 290 is slightly faster than my GTX 1060 cos the latter cannot be oc'ed (single fan). The R9 290 is about similar to the RX 570 in terms of performance. I don't see any difference between the R9 and the 1060 in gaming. Zero.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/27096029?
> 
> I have a couple of GTX 1050s and they are slow. Slower than my old HD 7950. I imagine the 1050 Ti is any faster.



myeah my 1050ti is single fan as well and takes power from pcie slot only the problem though is that in my country used 570s go for very similiar price as 580s that's why im not that keen on 570 over 580


----------



## rastaviper

Hey guys, this is Ryzen thread.
Not a *VGA* discussion topic.


----------



## rdr09

Torvi said:


> myeah my 1050ti is single fan as well and takes power from pcie slot only the problem though is that in my country used 570s go for very similiar price as 580s that's why im not that keen on 570 over 580


Yah, if they are the same price, then yes, go with the 580.

My bad, @rastaviper.


----------



## rastaviper

Guys can u post some AIDA scores for 3600/3600x cpu?
This is mine at Ram 3720mhz 16-15-14









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rdr09

My normal setting is 3333 MHz CL 16. Around 71 in Aida. Both using XMP 3200 timings.

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232181


----------



## Torvi

Would it be a good idea to pick up used wraith prism to put on my r5-1600? There is a deal on local market i just cant get enough of, its for roughly 25usd.


----------



## MishelLngelo

If you need it and/or want to OC than yes, if it can cool 3900x it would do a good job on 1600.


----------



## Torvi

yeah i like the looks of it + my current airflow setup will work better with it than with standard tower-like cpu coolers i think.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Added bonus is that it also cools VRMs, unlike tower coolers.


----------



## Art385

rastaviper said:


> Guys can u post some AIDA scores for 3600/3600x cpu?
> This is mine at Ram 3720mhz 16-15-14
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


4x8 GB crucial ballistix lt sport 3000 [email protected]@1.38v GearDown Mode ON, BGS alt ON, PowerDown OFF


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> Added bonus is that it also cools VRMs, unlike tower coolers.


And it actually looks good.


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> And it actually looks good.


That too.


----------



## rastaviper

Art385 said:


> 4x8 GB crucial ballistix lt sport 3000 [email protected]@1.38v GearDown Mode ON, BGS alt ON, PowerDown OFF


Looks good.
My memory scores are all lower, but the rest are all higher.
I guess I must try to hit the 3800 at some point.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Torvi

So my amd wraith prism cooler finally came in and here are the results of having it on top of r5-1600 on asus prime b450-a motherboard. Compared to stock cooler i dropped my max temp by 12 C on same voltages.


Edit: the cooler's price was 18 usd shipping included


----------



## rares495

My Ryzen 5 2600 currently sits at 3.9ghz all core with 1.175v set with a positive offset of +0.25v and the temps are not bad at all as you can see. 60C in Aida64 AVX on is pretty good. Cooler is an Arctic Esports 33. 

Not a bad chip overall. It does 4ghz at around 1.25v and it even boots at 4.3 SMT on with over 1.5v, but my cooler can't really handle that and I get temps around 90C. Haven't managed to boot with 4.4 and above.

My max scores at 3.9ac:

CBr15: 1299
CBr20: 2948


----------



## TwilightRavens

So I don’t know if anyone else has noticed this (i also didn’t read very far into this thread so apologies if this has already been stated) but any it seems as if the newest AGESA abba update actually fixed a lot of RAM issues for Zen and Zen+ users. Anyway before the update my Hynix CJR kit was not stable at its XMP profile of 3200MHz, it would boot into windows and stuff but that was about it, it would error out in HCI Memtest not long after starting it. However after the b42g bios on my wife’s Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming (agesa 1.0.0.3 abba) the ram doesn’t instantaneously error out. Also heard of someone else being able to get a 4100MHz kit running without issue on a 1700X and X370 board.

Anyway just thought i’d share it and also like to know if anyone else has noticed this as well.


----------



## rdr09




----------



## rastaviper

Finally, verified CPUZ result at 4.491mhz!!
3600x, stock air cooling
https://valid.x86.fr/ymspw8

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catscratch

rdr09 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzbc8h1udYk


Lol. This video proves 3600 is the better gaming cpu and worse at productivity against 9900ks


----------



## hotbrass

Catscratch said:


> Lol. This video proves 3600 is the better gaming cpu and worse at productivity against 9900ks


It does not show that the 3600 is better at anything. It only shows that the 3600 may be a good value.


----------



## glnn_23

Picked up a 3600 this week and have been playing with memory settings mostly. Won't have custom loop ready until next week so not pushing cpu yet.

Aida64 3790c15. 

Bios Vdimm 1.38v (HWmonitor 1.4v)


----------



## rdr09

Catscratch said:


> Lol. This video proves 3600 is the better gaming cpu and worse at productivity against 9900ks


For the value it provides, i'd say, yes. All stock it is just perfect for 1440.


https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/40825895


----------



## TonyLee

Catscratch said:


> Lol. This video proves 3600 is the better gaming cpu and worse at productivity against 9900ks


?? It shows that the Intel cpu is faster in games, but the 3600 is close enough at a much better cost, so more value for the money.


----------



## Torvi

Hey adventures of my pesky ryzen 5 1600 continues! I finally was able to set up proper case cooling for it and now i have 2 front intake fans (i could mount 3 but no point to cool my psu cables) 2 top exhaust fans and 1 rear exhaust fans, again i beat my scores in cinebench without touching anything cpu wise! 

My temps are now much better too  

Last high score was 2735 points in cinebench 20 with maximum temp of 75.3 C reported by hwinfo

My now high score is this!

So as u can see by mounting extra 3 silent fans (they run off molex connector) rated for 12.9db and 1200rpm i managed to drop my max temp during cinebench by 9 C ! Im honestly surprised how big of a difference it made


----------



## Torvi

I was trying yesterday to get my 1600 to work at 4.1 ghz and i just cant get it stable, i went as far as 1.419v core and the cpu keeps shutting off at like 70% of cb20 run completed, i feel like i might not reach 4.1 whatever i try, also i dont think it's even worth it as my cooler gets pretty loud at 100% fan speed (i set it up so it goes 100% speed above 70c) sad pepe hands.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Torvi said:


> I was trying yesterday to get my 1600 to work at 4.1 ghz and i just cant get it stable, i went as far as 1.419v core and the cpu keeps shutting off at like 70% of cb20 run completed, i feel like i might not reach 4.1 whatever i try, also i dont think it's even worth it as my cooler gets pretty loud at 100% fan speed (i set it up so it goes 100% speed above 70c) sad pepe hands.


Sounds like you are hitting the voltage wall your cpu has, i know on my (not an AMD example but it should apply nonetheless) i7-5775C the jump from 4.4GHz to 4.5GHz is 0.1v for it 1.4v to 1.5v.


----------



## gerardfraser

delete


----------



## Torvi

TwilightRavens said:


> Sounds like you are hitting the voltage wall your cpu has, i know on my (not an AMD example but it should apply nonetheless) i7-5775C the jump from 4.4GHz to 4.5GHz is 0.1v for it 1.4v to 1.5v.


heck yes! i finally managed to get 4.1 stable at 1.425v core


----------



## Floyd31

following


----------



## Bertl96

*outside OC*

I ran my 2600 with an AIO outside at an ambient temperature of 4°C. Managed to run 4,4Ghz, which gave me a CB 15 score of 1510. I hadn't much time to play around since it started raining then. I hope it gets like -10°C in winter and the coolant doesn't freeze. I think that would give me clocks above 4.5Ghz.


----------



## LDV617

I recently upgraded to a r5 3600 (from 3570k/z77 combo) and went with the scythe mugen 5 cooler.

It seems there is poor heat transfer from the CPU to the cooler, the cooler is not very warm to the touch and I'm getting 83c+ in aida64 after just a few minutes of stress testing (stock in ryzen master).

Can anyone identify *** is going on? I tried tightening the bracket, cooler, and reapplying paste 3 different times (even spread method).


----------



## gasolin

Nothing wrong, that's a normal temperature

It is a considerable more powerful cpu then a i5 3570k


----------



## LDV617

gasolin said:


> Nothing wrong, that's a normal temperature
> 
> It is a considerable more powerful cpu then a i5 3570k


even with a cooler like that? When streaming cs:go the temps go into the 60c range but the cooler is not extremely hot itself. I can touch is again with aida running to see if it's noticeably hotter.


----------



## gasolin

its' normal


----------



## LDV617

ok thanks


----------



## rastaviper

LDV617 said:


> I recently upgraded to a r5 3600 (from 3570k/z77 combo) and went with the scythe mugen 5 cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems there is poor heat transfer from the CPU to the cooler, the cooler is not very warm to the touch and I'm getting 83c+ in aida64 after just a few minutes of stress testing (stock in ryzen master).
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone identify *** is going on? I tried tightening the bracket, cooler, and reapplying paste 3 different times (even spread method).


In the next days I will install my mugen at my 3600x.
Although they are not exactly the same CPU, let's see if we can compare some temp results.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rdr09

LDV617 said:


> I recently upgraded to a r5 3600 (from 3570k/z77 combo) and went with the scythe mugen 5 cooler.
> 
> It seems there is poor heat transfer from the CPU to the cooler, the cooler is not very warm to the touch and I'm getting 83c+ in aida64 after just a few minutes of stress testing (stock in ryzen master).
> 
> Can anyone identify *** is going on? I tried tightening the bracket, cooler, and reapplying paste 3 different times (even spread method).


Not sure about Aida test but using P95 small fft test my stock 3600 tops out at 75c with a Noctua U12S cooler with 2 fans and MX-4 paste.

How did you apply the paste? Pea method does not work with the way Ryzen dies are designed.


----------



## LDV617

rdr09 said:


> How did you apply the paste? Pea method does not work with the way Ryzen dies are designed.


I used the even spread method with Noctua paste


----------



## MishelLngelo

LDV617 said:


> I used the even spread method with Noctua paste


Why wouldn't it work ? Whole exercise is to have paste spread evenly and thinnest possible.


----------



## LDV617

MishelLngelo said:


> Why wouldn't it work ? Whole exercise is to have paste spread evenly and thinnest possible.


I'm guessing you quoted me by accident, but pea method isn't ideal for ryzen becores the cores are not positioned under the center of the IHS like most intel chips (afaik). If you use the pea/rice method the end results is usually a circle pattern under the cooler that doesn't cover the corners which is fine for intel but not ideal for Ryzen.


----------



## Catscratch

I used pea method on my 3600 and it settles around 70c on cpu-z stress, %100 case exhaust fan and %100 single cpu fan on a coolermaster ma410p.


----------



## MishelLngelo

LDV617 said:


> I'm guessing you quoted me by accident, but pea method isn't ideal for ryzen becores the cores are not positioned under the center of the IHS like most intel chips (afaik). If you use the pea/rice method the end results is usually a circle pattern under the cooler that doesn't cover the corners which is fine for intel but not ideal for Ryzen.


No, wasn't an accident because it doesn't matter whore cores are if paste is spread evenly or do you think that there should be more paste over the cores and control chip in case of 3000 series ? That would be wrong because there should be as thin layer as possible. Thicker layer it is, less effective it is.
Beside physically protecting cores, IHS also has a role of spreading heat energy across larger surface and therefore should be covered by paste evenly no matter where chips or chiplets are placed. It was proven that spot method creates least air bubbles possible. Liquid metal is only exception because it's liquid and much thinner.


----------



## LDV617

In theory yes the IHS should evenly spread heat across the chip, but in practice we know that's not true or we wouldn't need to delid any cpu's ever.

In regards to the air bubbles theory, I'll leave that to the pros


----------



## MishelLngelo

Deliding is whole other ballgame. It's all about material used. Paste is just a type of usually silicone "grease" with very small particles of metal or other material suspended in it. Those microscopic particles are what transfers the heat, not grease itself which is actually an insulator. Ideally only those particles should be in contact with both surfaces. "Liquid metal" is not actually liquid metal (only such metal is Mercury which makes chemical reaction with other metals) but also thin liquid with even finer and much more particles making better contact with both surfaces and being thinner spreads better. Those are reasons it's more effective.
There is also this:


----------



## Catscratch

There's the thing as "not enough paste" but there's no thing like "too much thermal paste", go figure  There's only "too much that enormous pressure from the cooler squeezed and spilled it everywhere now i have to clean more"  

If your pea size and pressure are enough, the cooler will spread it very wide. if the pressure is not right, no amount will suffice anyway  The only way to mess with the pressure with aftermarket ones are when the legs of the backplate are not screwed in properly.

There's also this:


----------



## LDV617

So that is actually my main concern. Yes, temps are lower then they were with stock cooler (barely) but everytime I've removed the cooler the paste is not evently distributed. 

I believe it may be a pressure problem - but everything is TIGHT. Like I can't screw anything in further without force which is scary. But if it's staying below 80c then I guess it's good enough for now until I can do more research.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Air pockets are most damaging, no matter how thin paste is in air pocket still prevents metal on metal contact which is still better than air. It's possible that pressure may not be enough to squeeze paste thin enough and or may paste to contaminate other parts including pins so that's something to think about. Paste is there only to fill up small scratches and microscopic holes in surfaces where there's no direct contact metal to metal, in all other places it's just an insulator.


----------



## MishelLngelo

LDV617 said:


> So that is actually my main concern. Yes, temps are lower then they were with stock cooler (barely) but everytime I've removed the cooler the paste is not evently distributed.
> 
> I believe it may be a pressure problem - but everything is TIGHT. Like I can't screw anything in further without force which is scary. But if it's staying below 80c then I guess it's good enough for now until I can do more research.


Spacers are the ones that take up most pressure, tightening screws is not going to help if they are too high. Sanding 0.5mm from them would do more. Screws also probably have a shoulder preventing them from being too tightly screwed, adding a thin washer between backplate and MB can also let you have more pressure without tightening them too much. Not all MBs are same thickness and thinner ones may result in some space or not enough pressure. Those are all simple things but may add up to trouble.


----------



## hickelpickle

Here's my 4.1ghz 1.325v 12nm ryzen 1600.

https://imgur.com/6riBwBs


----------



## MishelLngelo

hickelpickle said:


> Here's my 4.1ghz 1.325v 12nm ryzen 1600.
> 
> https://imgur.com/6riBwBs


That looks pretty good, specially excellent memory score proving that initial problems with RAM were not due to Ryzen itself but MB and BIOS.


----------



## rastaviper

Catscratch said:


> I used pea method on my 3600 and it settles around 70c on cpu-z stress, %100 case exhaust fan and %100 single cpu fan on a coolermaster ma410p.


How about the test after a CB20 test?
Still holding at 70C?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hickelpickle

MishelLngelo said:


> That looks pretty good, specially excellent memory score proving that initial problems with RAM were not due to Ryzen itself but MB and BIOS.


Had to step down to 3466, Pretty sure I could get 3533 fully stable with some more tweaking. Using a b450m msi gaming plus. The dual dimm slots might be helping out some, but it still is a cheap board. Pretty happy with my results over all, was looking fora good back up build for the living room without breaking the bank.


----------



## Catscratch

rastaviper said:


> How about the test after a CB20 test?
> Still holding at 70C?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I ran 3 times, got it up to 74.5 on all fans at minimum because im not at home right now and did it with anydesk remotely  Score goes from 3620 to 3574. Clocks start around 4040 to 4024 cold run. Dips to 3940 after 3 runs. Should probably hit 80 after 6 runs. 

Now gotta correct this for room temp, because i'm not at home, it's low like 15c. 6 runs should be lke 85 around 20c right ? Probably 80 with %100 fans.


----------



## rastaviper

Catscratch said:


> I ran 3 times, got it up to 74.5 on all fans at minimum because im not at home right now and did it with anydesk remotely  Score goes from 3620 to 3574. Clocks start around 4040 to 4024 cold run. Dips to 3940 after 3 runs. Should probably hit 80 after 6 runs.
> 
> 
> 
> Now gotta correct this for room temp, because i'm not at home, it's low like 15c. 6 runs should be lke 85 around 20c right ? Probably 80 with %100 fans.


Then the temp is quite high buddy. If u use an aftermarket cooling solution u should try to aim for maximum 70degrees.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catscratch

rastaviper said:


> Then the temp is quite high buddy. If u use an aftermarket cooling solution u should try to aim for maximum 70degrees.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Well, im not overclocking so there's no immediate threat. I also have noctua u12s but I don't think it would be any different vs ma410p. Granted it has 5 heatpipes however ma410p is direct contact with 4.
https://www.ukgamingcomputers.co.uk/blog/noctua-nh-u12s-review/

I just got home and checked something: CB20 1 pass ends at 71c with minimum fans and 68c with %100 fans. It was 3600ish, now %100 fans, it scored 3670, clocks stay at 4020mhz 1st run.

PS: Hmm, with the room being cold, i can't hit 70c with 4 runs at %100 fans. I'll try again when it gets hotter


----------



## rastaviper

Finally more than 4000 at CB20 for my.3600x!! :specool:


----------



## mirzet1976

rastaviper said:


> Finally more than 4000 at CB20!! :specool:


Is it that hard to go over 4000cb, here is mine R5 3600


----------



## rastaviper

mirzet1976 said:


> Is it that hard to go over 4000cb, here is mine R5 3600


Good job.
Is this on standard win10, with no optimisations in the background? My Ram is fully optimised in comparison to yours and since you get higher score for almost the same speed, then probably the operating system is making a difference.

I am benching for some time now and I can say that is not easy getting more than 4000 in CB20 for 3600 cpu. Also here in the forum you won't find many above that score.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rastaviper

@LDV617 

It seems that I have the same problem at demanding benchmarks.
I installed today the Mugen and noticed absolutely no difference at maximum temps while running CB20. Still reaching 85degrees!!

The only difference is during games or while browsing. I do notice much lower temps there.

So is it that at high load the Mugen simply is not enough?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## warpuck

hickelpickle said:


> Here's my 4.1ghz 1.325v 12nm ryzen 1600.
> 
> https://imgur.com/6riBwBs


IS this the AF or the AE. If it is the AF is this with the stock cooler? Pretty much the AF is a ghost. I found one for sale but it is on Ebay and you know how that goes. Also the 6 NOV
2019 Bios works real well got rid of some of the random issues my CH6 was having with the last Win 10 update. Still using 3800 Mhz as my stable daily. BUT another 300-400 Mhz for $85 might just do it. Amazon has one listed.


----------



## TwilightRavens

warpuck said:


> IS this the AF or the AE. If it is the AF is this with the stock cooler? Pretty much the AF is a ghost. I found one for sale but it is on Ebay and you know how that goes. Also the 6 NOV
> 
> 2019 Bios works real well got rid of some of the random issues my CH6 was having with the last Win 10 update. Still using 3800 Mhz as my stable daily. BUT another 300-400 Mhz for $85 might just do it. Amazon has one listed.



F̶r̶o̶m̶ ̶w̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶I̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶s̶t̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶1̶2̶n̶m̶ ̶1̶s̶t̶ ̶g̶e̶n̶s̶ ̶c̶l̶o̶c̶k̶ ̶a̶b̶o̶u̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶s̶a̶m̶e̶ ̶a̶s̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶1̶4̶n̶m̶ ̶1̶s̶t̶ ̶g̶e̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶o̶r̶ ̶b̶e̶s̶t̶ ̶c̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶a̶n̶ ̶e̶x̶t̶r̶a̶ ̶1̶0̶0̶m̶h̶z̶,̶ ̶n̶o̶t̶ ̶w̶o̶r̶t̶h̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶i̶n̶ ̶m̶y̶ ̶o̶p̶i̶n̶i̶o̶n̶,̶ ̶I̶ ̶w̶o̶u̶l̶d̶ ̶j̶u̶s̶t̶ ̶g̶o̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶a̶ ̶2̶6̶0̶0̶(̶x̶)̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶a̶ ̶f̶e̶w̶ ̶e̶x̶t̶r̶a̶ ̶$̶.̶

Okay I was wrong, its legit a full on 2600 but just underclocked, holy crap that’s a good deal for $85.


----------



## psyside

I got issues with Ryzen 2600 boost, I tried everything, first i was thinking it was overheating, but during cinebench load i tested the vrm/chokes with thermal gun, they are at ~50c, that surprised me so much since i was sure that i got vrm issue, later on ACCIDENTALLY i saw the frequency of my CPU during full load, what i saw was 3200mhz fixed and nothing more, the frequency does go to 3.8 for a split second, and than fast go back to 3.2....NO MATTER THE TEMPERATURE. My Cinebench score is ~ 2400 while average on 2600 is around 2.8K



https://imgur.com/nbZoYPv



Mobo - Asrock B450 HDV R4

16GB RAM 2.8/3.2/2.1, and even at 2.1 still the same issue persist.

2600 @ Stock

Asus RTX 2060 Super dual EVO

Samsung 850 EVO



IM also UNABLE to change windows power plan, save changes option is grey out, i tried to enable it with CMD settings (didn't work) and one other way but same results. I also tried reinstalling the chipset drivers didn't help.



Any help would be great.


----------



## psyside

psyside said:


> I got issues with Ryzen 2600 boost, I tried everything, first i was thinking it was overheating, but during cinebench load i tested the vrm/chokes with thermal gun, they are at ~50c, that surprised me so much since i was sure that i got vrm issue, later on ACCIDENTALLY i saw the frequency of my CPU during full load, what i saw was 3200mhz fixed and nothing more, the frequency does go to 3.8 for a split second, and than fast go back to 3.2....NO MATTER THE TEMPERATURE. My Cinebench score is ~ 2400 while average on 2600 is around 2.8K
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/nbZoYPv
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo - Asrock B450 HDV R4
> 
> 16GB RAM 2.8/3.2/2.1, and even at 2.1 still the same issue persist.
> 
> 2600 @ Stock
> 
> Asus RTX 2060 Super dual EVO
> 
> Samsung 850 EVO
> 
> 
> 
> IM also UNABLE to change windows power plan, save changes option is grey out, i tried to enable it with CMD settings (didn't work) and one other way but same results. I also tried reinstalling the chipset drivers didn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be great.



Anyone?


----------



## oile

psyside said:


> Anyone?


Reinstall windows


----------



## Hequaqua

I haven't seen my 2700 boost on my B450 board either. I think the highest I've seen is like 3600mhz. 

I have that board in my son's rig...latest bios, everything at default, other then the ram. I think it's better to just set a static clock and a decent voltage and go.

EDIT: You might try doing a Windows refresh. Have you ran sfc /scannow from a elevated command prompt to check for errors?


----------



## psyside

oile said:


> Reinstall windows


Already did that, didn't help. Flashed bios, still the same.


----------



## psyside

Hequaqua said:


> I haven't seen my 2700 boost on my B450 board either. I think the highest I've seen is like 3600mhz.
> 
> I have that board in my son's rig...latest bios, everything at default, other then the ram. I think it's better to just set a static clock and a decent voltage and go.
> 
> EDIT: You might try doing a Windows refresh. Have you ran sfc /scannow from a elevated command prompt to check for errors?


Tried, nothing helps, my last hope is BIOS downgrade, its risky but thats all i can do.


----------



## Redwoodz

psyside said:


> Anyone?





psyside said:


> Tried, nothing helps, my last hope is BIOS downgrade, its risky but thats all i can do.



It's clearly a bios/windows problem. What bios are you on?

Make sure you have all the settings in bios set correctly. Often times people change bios and use old profiles and some settings get applied incorrectly. Set power options in bios to performance instead of power, set TDP to manual at 250wTDP, Cool & Quiet on, C1E on. PBO On though it likely won't work.


----------



## bebius

Redwoodz said:


> It's clearly a bios/windows problem. What bios are you on?
> 
> Make sure you have all the settings in bios set correctly. Often times people change bios and use old profiles and some settings get applied incorrectly. Set power options in bios to performance instead of power, set TDP to manual at 250wTDP, Cool & Quiet on, C1E on. PBO On though it likely won't work.


Is there anything you can do to have pbo with a 2600?


----------



## 2600ryzen

psyside said:


> Anyone?


Screenshot says 3.625ghz which is normal under all core stress test?


----------



## TwilightRavens

psyside said:


> Anyone?



I mean my wife’s 2600X boosts normal on the X470 Gaming Ultra (I think 3.9-4.1 all core) with PBO. It may be a motherboard/bios bug.

But under heavy multithreaded workloads that 100% utilize all threads I think it drops to 3.7, I’m just going off of memory so don’t fully trust those numbers 100%. The only one I can verify that boosts normally is my 3900X but even then that’s on X570 so that’s not directly comparable.

One last note: have you updated chipset drivers to the latest? That may fix things if you do that, and will probably fix the power plans. Also I don’t know if you are on windows 7 or 10, but if on 7 then I know Zen and Zen+ do have boosting issues, with 10 I believe the behavior is back to normal in the 1909 update.


----------



## kithylin

I hope this is the right place to post this but I have a question about voltages. Has anyone run a Ryzen 5 2600 or 2600X at or above 1.40v cpu voltage for "long term" on a daily usage basis that could report in any issues? I'm talking minimum 12 months or more.


----------



## poliacido

Can you help me maybe i am missing something. I recently upgraded from a 2700X for a 3600 and seems i don't get any results with PBO.
I am using 300 ppt, 230 tdc and edc, 4x scalar and 200+mhz boost override, tried with both 1usmus and ryzen power plans but no change the cpu just stays at default. Tried single core and multi core loads and i get 3900 for multi and 4100 for single

edit: it should at least go for 4.2 in single core but it goes at 4.1 at max


----------



## Ironcobra

mirzet1976 said:


> Is it that hard to go over 4000cb, here is mine R5 3600


What voltage are you running with your 3600


----------



## kithylin

Ironcobra said:


> What voltage are you running with your 3600


It's right there in the screenshot they posted, look at cpu-z screen. 1.450v


----------



## rares495

That's a bit much. The AMD "safe" max voltage for Zen+ is 1.425V if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## kithylin

rares495 said:


> That's a bit much. The AMD "safe" max voltage for Zen+ is 1.425V if I'm not mistaken.


I have a friend of mine that built a brand new X570 + 3900X system a few weeks ago and completely out of the box / bios defaults / no manual overclocking. Just enabled PBO in bios and AMD had his chip running 1.515v under all-core load rendering animations in adobe.


----------



## rares495

kithylin said:


> I have a friend of mine that built a brand new X570 + 3900X system a few weeks ago and completely out of the box / bios defaults / no manual overclocking. Just enabled PBO in bios and AMD had his chip running 1.515v under all-core load rendering animations in adobe.


Aaaand that's a lot.


----------



## TwilightRavens

rares495 said:


> Aaaand that's a lot.



Hell out of the box my 3900X took 1.51v for loading firefox


----------



## rares495

TwilightRavens said:


> Hell out of the box my 3900X took 1.51v for loading firefox



Yeah but that's normal. It's a low current load -> high voltage & high boost. Mine does the same.


We're talking about a high current load here -> normally the voltage would drop down to 1.0-1.1-1.2V max but 1.5V is really a lot and will degrade the processor rather quickly.


----------



## EddieZ

Quite pleased with some moderate tweaking...

2600X reaching 4250 single core easily with undervolt of 0.05, RAM (TridentZ Neo 3200C14) @3466C14-15-14 1.39V and temps maxing out on 57 degrees with X63 AOI alternative fancurves.
Nice, working @home


----------



## gasolin

Im now on a ryzen 1600 AF MB Msi X470 Pro Gaming

1.3375volt and cpu load line calibratioon is on 2 and im only getting 3.9ghz

I want to get atlest 4ghz, how do i do it ?


----------



## rdr09

gasolin said:


> Im now on a ryzen 1600 AF MB Msi X470 Pro Gaming
> 
> 1.3375volt and cpu load line calibratioon is on 2 and im only getting 3.9ghz
> 
> I want to get atlest 4ghz, how do i do it ?


1.35v, LLC 4


----------



## gasolin

rdr09 said:


> 1.35v, LLC 4



Vcore on aut (1.400) and LLC i get artifacts on my secondary screen and it say recommeded resolution is 1920x1080 144hz and black on my main monitor

Lowering oc no problems, atm ibt very high is stable


----------



## gasolin

Even at 1.3625 volt and cpu load line calibration 6 i get this 8to much oc i think) 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=356562&thumb=1


----------



## rdr09

gasolin said:


> Vcore on aut (1.400) and LLC i get artifacts on my secondary screen and it say recommeded resolution is 1920x1080 144hz and black on my main monitor
> 
> Lowering oc no problems, atm ibt very high is stable


You mean Static Vcore or 1.4v? 

Can you do 4GHz with the RAM at Optimized default (not oc'ed)? Make sure you save a profile of your current RAM OC before resetting to Default.


----------



## gasolin

rdr09 said:


> You mean Static Vcore or 1.4v?
> 
> Can you do 4GHz with the RAM at Optimized default (not oc'ed)? Make sure you save a profile of your current RAM OC before resetting to Default.


Just regualr core voltage on aut it set's it to 1.400 volt i haven tried stock ram speed, a-xmp set it to either 2800mhz or 2933mhz i have to manually set it too 3000mhz or mbaye aut which i haven't used


----------



## MishelLngelo

gasolin said:


> Even at 1.3625 volt and cpu load line calibration 6 i get this 8to much oc i think)
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=356562&thumb=1


That's OSD message from monitor.


----------



## gasolin

MishelLngelo said:


> That's OSD message from monitor.


Yes, happens when oc is unstable, i get black screen on my main monitor and the message + articfacts on my seconday samsung monitor

4ghz on 1.350 volt load line calibration 4 and stock ram speed 3000 is not stable, on aut it set cl to 16 not 15 and tRAS is 52 not 35 if tRC has the right value i don't know, 1.375 is boots and seems to be stable (llc 4)



https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=356564&thumb=1

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=356566&thumb=1


----------



## rdr09

gasolin said:


> Just regualr core voltage on aut it set's it to 1.400 volt i haven tried stock ram speed, a-xmp set it to either 2800mhz or 2933mhz i have to manually set it too 3000mhz or mbaye aut which i haven't used


Try setting it to Manual 1.35v, then Core Ratio to 40 or 4GHz. Not familiar with MSI Bios. BUT, set the RAM back to stock. Also, use ONE monitor first.



MishelLngelo said:


> That's OSD message from monitor.


So, the monitor issue has nothing to do with the OC?


----------



## gasolin

Update

I opened CPUID HWMonitor and ibt, on standard it crashed, black screen and the message with artifacts on my secondary monitor


----------



## gasolin

rdr09 said:


> Try setting it to Manual 1.35v, then Core Ratio to 40 or 4GHz. Not familiar with MSI Bios. BUT, set the RAM back to stock. Also, use ONE monitor first.
> 
> 
> 
> So, the monitor issue has nothing to do with the OC?


I have done that just with 2 monitors 1.350volt, 4ghz stock ram, it's unstable, 1.375volt is more stable, ibt standard, black monitor and articfacts on my secondary monitor

My monitors does it every time when the oc is not stable, when it's to high (basically when my pc crashes, isn't stable)


----------



## MishelLngelo

rdr09 said:


> Try setting it to Manual 1.35v, then Core Ratio to 40 or 4GHz. Not familiar with MSI Bios. BUT, set the RAM back to stock. Also, use ONE monitor first.
> 
> 
> 
> So, the monitor issue has nothing to do with the OC?


Only indirectly, judging by background, GPU driver went screwy.


----------



## gasolin

I think the card is fine when the cpu isn't not to much oced


Sapphire Rx 5600 Xt pulse


----------



## rdr09

MishelLngelo said:


> Only indirectly, judging by background, GPU driver went screwy.


I've seen an unstable oc screw with displays in the past, so that could be it.



gasolin said:


> I think the card is fine when the cpu isn't not to much oced
> 
> 
> Sapphire Rx 5600 Xt pulse


Guess it is better to settle for 3.9GHz and 3400MHz on the ram on two working displays. I think the cpu has reached its limit when using 2 monitors.


----------



## gasolin

For some strange reason i got black screen at 3.9ghz 1.375 volt cpu load line calibration (my saved oc), i did untighten (lossen) my cooler master liquid masterliquid 240 lite cpu cooler a bit and. 

Now im at 3.9ghz 1.3675 volt and i think cpu load line calibration i think is at 3 

https://valid.x86.fr/d49aqa

First ryzen i can't run above boost speed

1600 3990 Mhz
https://valid.x86.fr/pa50uf

1700 3892 Mhz 
https://valid.x86.fr/ninigf

2600 3991 Mhz 
https://valid.x86.fr/lxygrs

2600x 4091 Mhz
https://valid.x86.fr/3hap2m

3600 4099 Mhz (could go up to 4.2 ghz which isn't excatly over the boost clock but i had to ad so much voltage it got very hot and above 4.2ghz would only be possibel with a minimum 360mm aio or somthing extreme + very high voltage) https://valid.x86.fr/2bw95d


----------



## rdr09

gasolin said:


> For some strange reason i got black screen under at 3.9ghz 1.375 volt cpu load line calibration (my saved oc), i did untighten (lossen) my cooler master liquid masterliquid 240 lite cpu cooler a bit and.
> 
> Now im at 3.9ghz 1.3675 volt and i think cpu load line calibration i think is at 3
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/d49aqa
> 
> First ryzen i can't run above boost speed
> 
> 1600 3990 Mhz
> https://valid.x86.fr/pa50uf
> 
> 1700 3892 Mhz
> https://valid.x86.fr/ninigf
> 
> 2600 3991 Mhz
> https://valid.x86.fr/lxygrs
> 
> 2600x 4091 Mhz
> https://valid.x86.fr/3hap2m
> 
> 3600 4099 Mhz (could go up to 4.2 ghz which isn't excatly over the boost clock but i had to ad so much voltage it got very hot and above 4.2ghz would only be possibel with a minimum 360mm aio or somthing extreme + very high voltage) https://valid.x86.fr/2bw95d


My 3600 can only do 4.1GHz and the R7 2700 3.9GHz on the B350F. On the Prime X470, the 3600 can do 4.2, while the 2700 can do 4.1GHz.

Looks like your motherboard is limiting your cpus much like my B350.


----------



## gasolin

rdr09 said:


> My 3600 can only do 4.1GHz and the R7 2700 3.9GHz on the B350F. On the Prime X470, the 3600 can do 4.2, while the 2700 can do 4.1GHz.
> 
> Looks like your motherboard is limiting your cpus much like my B350.



X470 Gaming Pro [Max] it's able to handle 125 A cpus fine, mine only uses 100 A, thats an oc'ed ryzen 3800x or a stock ryzen 3950x (125 A), i don see andy temsp higher than 70 besides my cpu when using CPUID HWMonitor (System,PCH,MOS,CPU,TEMPIN0,TMPIN1)


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1d9_E3h8bLp-TXr-0zTJFqqVxdCR9daIVNyMatydkpFA/htmlview#


----------



## kithylin

rdr09 said:


> My 3600 can only do 4.1GHz and the R7 2700 3.9GHz on the B350F. On the Prime X470, the 3600 can do 4.2, while the 2700 can do 4.1GHz.
> 
> Looks like your motherboard is limiting your cpus much like my B350.


I also wanted to comment that just because a motherboard uses a specific chipset doesn't mean it's going to be an amazing overclocker. I had bought a MSI X470 Gaming Plus motherboard initially and for the life of me I could not get my Ryzen 2600 chip to run stable at 4.2 Ghz. Even trying to feed it 1.45v temporarily as a test. It just wouldn't do it. There was nothing wrong with the board, it's just the design of it was a pretty smallish VRM that wasn't stable with what I was trying to do with it. I was having the VRM run hot around 80c just trying to run the Ryzen 2600 chip @ 4.2 all core @ 1.45v even with a very good airflow case. The most I could get out of the MSI X470 board stable was 4.150 Ghz / 4150 Mhz no matter what I could set with it. Eventually I sold that board to a friend and instead I bought a ASRock X370 Taichi board with a huge 16-phase VRM. And now I can run my Ryzen 2600 chip at 4.2 ghz all-core perfectly stable at only 1.400v. It's in a very large custom water loop with 4 radiators, 2 pumps, 15 fans, and a maximum combined radiator space of 1320mm.

So different boards will effect many things in terms of overclocking.


----------



## gasolin

I don't think 4ghz on a 1600 af,2600 should be impossible it the chip can do 4.0ghz

How about a ryzen 3600 that boost too 4.2ghz og some of the faster 8 and 12 core ryzen cpus that boost to 4.6ghz like the 3900x

I think i might have som software problemens or a cpu that needs above 1.400volt or both


----------



## jclafi

I have one X470 Gaming Pro and run my R5 3600 @4.2 (all core) easy, but uses 1.408v. But runs rock solid !

See ya.



gasolin said:


> X470 Gaming Pro [Max] it's able to handle 125 A cpus fine, mine only uses 100 A, thats an oc'ed ryzen 3800x or a stock ryzen 3950x (125 A), i don see andy temsp higher than 70 besides my cpu when using CPUID HWMonitor (System,PCH,MOS,CPU,TEMPIN0,TMPIN1)
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1d9_E3h8bLp-TXr-0zTJFqqVxdCR9daIVNyMatydkpFA/htmlview#


----------



## rdr09

gasolin said:


> X470 Gaming Pro [Max] it's able to handle 125 A cpus fine, mine only uses 100 A, thats an oc'ed ryzen 3800x or a stock ryzen 3950x (125 A), i don see andy temsp higher than 70 besides my cpu when using CPUID HWMonitor (System,PCH,MOS,CPU,TEMPIN0,TMPIN1)
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1d9_E3h8bLp-TXr-0zTJFqqVxdCR9daIVNyMatydkpFA/htmlview#





kithylin said:


> I also wanted to comment that just because a motherboard uses a specific chipset doesn't mean it's going to be an amazing overclocker. I had bought a MSI X470 Gaming Plus motherboard initially and for the life of me I could not get my Ryzen 2600 chip to run stable at 4.2 Ghz. Even trying to feed it 1.45v temporarily as a test. It just wouldn't do it. There was nothing wrong with the board, it's just the design of it was a pretty smallish VRM that wasn't stable with what I was trying to do with it. I was having the VRM run hot around 80c just trying to run the Ryzen 2600 chip @ 4.2 all core @ 1.45v even with a very good airflow case. The most I could get out of the MSI X470 board stable was 4.150 Ghz / 4150 Mhz no matter what I could set with it. Eventually I sold that board to a friend and instead I bought a ASRock X370 Taichi board with a huge 16-phase VRM. And now I can run my Ryzen 2600 chip at 4.2 ghz all-core perfectly stable at only 1.400v. It's in a very large custom water loop with 4 radiators, 2 pumps, 15 fans, and a maximum combined radiator space of 1320mm.
> 
> So different boards will effect many things in terms of overclocking.


The motherboard does play a role but, in gasolin's case, the cpus seem to have lost the lottery.


----------



## Melan

Today noticed how my 3600 is hitting 95C while playing bloodstained rotn. I didn't use PBO since I still don't have fuma 2 delivered to me. Everything except the memory is stock.

Locked it temporarily at 4Ghz @ 1.1v. Temps in CB r20 are 79.4C top. Score was 3630. Games barely get to hit 70C.

Went ahead and looked up my recordings of scores, frequency, voltage and temps from previous cb r20 runs.
On stock it did initially 4Ghz @ 1.3v later dropped to 3.8Ghz @ 1.2v due to crazy high 94.4C. Score was 3577.

Wraith stealth is an incredibly impotent heatsink, who would have though. I should've done this in the first place, can't imagine how long I've been running it at that high temperature. "Don't undervolt or underclock your ryzen" my ass.


----------



## rares495

kithylin said:


> I also wanted to comment that just because a motherboard uses a specific chipset doesn't mean it's going to be an amazing overclocker. I had bought a MSI X470 Gaming Plus motherboard initially and for the life of me I could not get my Ryzen 2600 chip to run stable at 4.2 Ghz. Even trying to feed it 1.45v temporarily as a test. It just wouldn't do it. There was nothing wrong with the board, it's just the design of it was a pretty smallish VRM that wasn't stable with what I was trying to do with it. I was having the VRM run hot around 80c just trying to run the Ryzen 2600 chip @ 4.2 all core @ 1.45v even with a very good airflow case. The most I could get out of the MSI X470 board stable was 4.150 Ghz / 4150 Mhz no matter what I could set with it. Eventually I sold that board to a friend and instead I bought a ASRock X370 Taichi board with a huge 16-phase VRM. And now I can run my Ryzen 2600 chip at 4.2 ghz all-core perfectly stable at only 1.400v. It's in a very large custom water loop with 4 radiators, 2 pumps, 15 fans, and a maximum combined radiator space of 1320mm.
> 
> So different boards will effect many things in terms of overclocking.


My Ryzen 2600 did 4200 no problem and my 3700X did 4400 - 1.32V on an MSI X470 Gaming Pro so the board doesn't limit anything. The user's skill is the problem.  You don't need 16 phases for a measly 6 core processor.

Now with the X470 Gaming Plus Max, this 3600 can do 4400 - 1.3V and 4500 - 1.4V. Again, there is no limit other than the CPU itself.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Melan said:


> Today noticed how my 3600 is hitting 95C while playing bloodstained rotn. I didn't use PBO since I still don't have fuma 2 delivered to me. Everything except the memory is stock.
> 
> Locked it temporarily at 4Ghz @ 1.1v. Temps in CB r20 are 79.4C top. Score was 3630. Games barely get to hit 70C.
> 
> Went ahead and looked up my recordings of scores, frequency, voltage and temps from previous cb r20 runs.
> On stock it did initially 4Ghz @ 1.3v later dropped to 3.8Ghz @ 1.2v due to crazy high 94.4C. Score was 3577.
> 
> Wraith stealth is an incredibly impotent heatsink, who would have though. I should've done this in the first place, can't imagine how long I've been running it at that high temperature. "Don't undervolt or underclock your ryzen" my ass.



The wraith stealth is about as good as one of Intel’s stock coolers, not very good for anything but stock operation. That said you shouldn’t be hitting 95C even under normal boost on a stealth cooler, so that leads me to believe either you have a really high ambient temperature or the mounting pressure/paste application isn’t sufficient enough, I’d really look into it and see if its mounted right. I also say this because i tried the stealth/spire/prism with my 3900X with a 24C ambient and no PBO and it doesn’t go past 87C on the stealth and that has double the cores and threads and almost double tdp.


----------



## Melan

TwilightRavens said:


> ...either you have a really high ambient temperature or the mounting pressure/paste application isn’t sufficient enough, I’d really look into it and see if its mounted right.



Yeah, summer is hella toasty in Spain.
I didn't use any other than stock pre applied paste and heatsink did resist somewhat during installation. I really don't want to waste gc extreme on this but I'll see if it's really just a bad mount on my part. Might as well get the cpu batch number for the other thread.


----------



## 2600ryzen

That's pretty normal temps for the stealth, it's a 65w heatsink on an 88w processor.


----------



## gasolin

Using Dram Calculator for ryzen 1.7.3 i usually don't do all of the setting but it did it yesterday, normal it's 3000mhz cl15 and than something like 3200mhz cl 16 (corsair vewngance 3000mhz cl 15) i couldn't get it to run stable at 34000mhz, than i tried 3200mhz fast settings, i not only could run it faster (which i know i can) i also could run at a lower cl, something i have newer managed to do before

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=357412&thumb=1

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=357418&thumb=1

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=357420&thumb=1


----------



## 2600ryzen

That's a good speed for zen+, what latency do you get in aida64?


----------



## gasolin

2600ryzen said:


> That's a good speed for zen+, what latency do you get in aida64?


One netflix movie paused and a lot of taps open in chrome

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=357424&thumb=1


----------



## rastaviper

I got my first record after putting on my new AIO! 
*First position for 3600x *in HWBOT for Gpupi v3.3

https://hwbot.org/submission/4484755_viper_2_gpupi_v3.3_for_cpu___100m_ryzen_5_3600x_14sec_42ms


----------



## 2600ryzen

Need to update your system pic on that page it looks like the wraith stealth. Wouldn't tuning your ram to tcl 14 improve the benchmark score?


----------



## rastaviper

2600ryzen said:


> Need to update your system pic on that page it looks like the wraith stealth. Wouldn't tuning your ram to tcl 14 improve the benchmark score?


Can't keep 3766 with 14-14-14.
So my best combination is 3776 at 15-14-14 and maybe tight a bit more my subtimings.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kithylin

rares495 said:


> My Ryzen 2600 did 4200 no problem and my 3700X did 4400 - 1.32V on an MSI X470 Gaming Pro so the board doesn't limit anything. The user's skill is the problem.  You don't need 16 phases for a measly 6 core processor.
> 
> Now with the X470 Gaming Plus Max, this 3600 can do 4400 - 1.3V and 4500 - 1.4V. Again, there is no limit other than the CPU itself.


You got super lucky there with your chip to do 4.2 with only 1.3v on your 2600, congrats on a lucky chip. Unfortunately mine needs 1.420 - 1.425v to do 4.2 ghz stable for my Ryzen 5 2600. I've been monitoring it all day today and after several hours of gaming and some handbrake runs I saw a peak of 187 amps from Ryzen 5 2600 chip. Both the MSI X470 Gaming Pro [MAX] and Gaming Plus are rated up to 150A max safely. As I said in my post I was seriously overheating the VRM's on my X470 Gaming Plus board trying to run this chip at this OC in it. Running around mid-80's C during handbrake for the VRM temps. I did end up eventually getting 4.2 ghz stable in that board, sure, but way up at 1.425v and borderline dangerous / unsafe for the VRM to do it. The main reason I went to this other board with the big VRM is I want to go for a 12-core 3900X or 16-core chip later and I want a board to handle overclocking that chip. The MSI X470 Gaming Pro and Gaming plus are bottom line entry level boards for stock clocks only if using a 12 core chip and probably barely could handle the 3950X at stock speed.

And now on my X370 ASRock Taichi board I can do 4.2 ghz but with only 1.415v and it's cooler and uses less power.


----------



## 2600ryzen

I'm running my 3600 with 1.2v for 4.4ghz, on this same board I couldn't get my 2600 [email protected] with 1.375v.


----------



## rares495

kithylin said:


> You got super lucky there with your chip to do 4.2 with only 1.3v on your 2600, congrats on a lucky chip. Unfortunately mine needs 1.420 - 1.425v to do 4.2 ghz stable for my Ryzen 5 2600. I've been monitoring it all day today and after several hours of gaming and some handbrake runs I saw a peak of 187 amps from Ryzen 5 2600 chip. Both the MSI X470 Gaming Pro [MAX] and Gaming Plus are rated up to 150A max safely. As I said in my post I was seriously overheating the VRM's on my X470 Gaming Plus board trying to run this chip at this OC in it. Running around mid-80's C during handbrake for the VRM temps. I did end up eventually getting 4.2 ghz stable in that board, sure, but way up at 1.425v and borderline dangerous / unsafe for the VRM to do it. The main reason I went to this other board with the big VRM is I want to go for a 12-core 3900X or 16-core chip later and I want a board to handle overclocking that chip. The MSI X470 Gaming Pro and Gaming plus are bottom line entry level boards for stock clocks only if using a 12 core chip and probably barely could handle the 3950X at stock speed.
> 
> And now on my X370 ASRock Taichi board I can do 4.2 ghz but with only 1.415v and it's cooler and uses less power.


A 2600 cannot pull 187A. That would mean a power consumption of 264W (1.415V) which is not possible unless you're on LN2. But then again it's hard to hit that even on LN2 because power consumption is waaaaay lower when you go sub zero.

Your cooling must be bad because both my X470 Gaming Pro and my X470 Gaming Plus max never saw more than 60C on the VRMs, even with a heavily overclocked 3700X (1.45V) which pulled close to 200W. Remember that these boards use a BIG 4 phase design (that means 4 mosfets per phase) and can handle a lot of power. Not to mention that the heatsinks on the X470 Gaming plus/Max are quite decent so the temps should be ok if case airflow is good.


----------



## kithylin

rares495 said:


> A 2600 cannot pull 187A. That would mean a power consumption of 264W (1.415V) which is not possible unless you're on LN2. But then again it's hard to hit that even on LN2 because power consumption is waaaaay lower when you go sub zero.
> 
> Your cooling must be bad because both my X470 Gaming Pro and my X470 Gaming Plus max never saw more than 60C on the VRMs, even with a heavily overclocked 3700X (1.45V) which pulled close to 200W. Remember that these boards use a BIG 4 phase design (that means 4 mosfets per phase) and can handle a lot of power. Not to mention that the heatsinks on the X470 Gaming plus/Max are quite decent so the temps should be ok if case airflow is good.


By the way I'm not making this up out of my arse or something. Here ya go: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...TJFqqVxdCR9daIVNyMatydkpFA/edit#gid=611478281 These MSI X470 boards -ARE- mid-range boards and can not handle big AMD chips. I have to go on a 5 hour drive today, I'll get you some hwbot info when I get home later tonight. The 187A I was quoting earlier was reported by AIDA64. Maybe HWINFO will show less. I don't know which one is accurate.


----------



## rares495

kithylin said:


> By the way I'm not making this up out of my arse or something. Here ya go: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...TJFqqVxdCR9daIVNyMatydkpFA/edit#gid=611478281 These MSI X470 boards -ARE- mid-range boards and can not handle big AMD chips. I have to go on a 5 hour drive today, I'll get you some hwbot info when I get home later tonight. The 187A I was quoting earlier was reported by AIDA64. Maybe HWINFO will show less. I don't know which one is accurate.


That spreadsheet is just like the LTT motherboard tier list. Rather pointless. There is no data to back up your claim. I can show you that my board can handle a 3900X just fine if you want.


----------



## kithylin

rares495 said:


> That spreadsheet is just like the LTT motherboard tier list. Rather pointless. There is no data to back up your claim. I can show you that my board can handle a 3900X just fine if you want.


It's based on the physical amp rating of the physical components on the board by people looking up the manufacturer's power rating of the mosfets and VRM chips (published whitepapers), and the layout / configuration of the entire VRM design. Different AMD boards have different VRM designs and not all of them can handle all processors safely. Just because something is X470 and AM4 doesn't mean it can automatically handle everything.

EDIT: And it's not improper airflow, it's the design of the board like I said. Exact same processor, same overclock and same voltage in the same computer case with the same fans and same airflow, even using the same water block in both situations for the CPU: X470 Gaming Plus ran VRM's @ 80c - 85c. X370 ASrock Taichi runs VRM's at 50c max. Same program (handbrake). My airflow is fine. The Gaming Plus board has a poor VRM design.


----------



## rares495

kithylin said:


> It's based on the physical amp rating of the physical components on the board by people looking up the manufacturer's power rating of the mosfets and VRM chips (published whitepapers), and the layout / configuration of the entire VRM design. Different AMD boards have different VRM designs and not all of them can handle all processors safely. Just because something is X470 and AM4 doesn't mean it can automatically handle everything.


Don't believe everything you read online.


----------



## kithylin

rares495 said:


> Don't believe everything you read online.


I'm guessing you also think that B350 motherboards can handle a stock speed 3950X too.


----------



## TwilightRavens

rares495 said:


> That spreadsheet is just like the LTT motherboard tier list. Rather pointless. There is no data to back up your claim. I can show you that my board can handle a 3900X just fine if you want.


By your logic tires on a car would be rather pointless, ink on a newspaper would be pointless, a screen on a smartphone would be pointless. Pretty baseless claims eh?

The list is really not that hard to read and does not take an electrical engineering degree to comprehend. Yes a 6 phase could handle a 2600x/3600(x) overclock, but it won't be comparable to a board with a better vrm. I've fried many cheap low tier motherboards by overloading the vrms with too much current, and that was with rather low voltages like 1.35-1.4v which is well withing spec of AMD and Intel CPU's for the last 10 years. Though i could see how the list would be rather pointless to someone who doesn't understand basic electrical currents on integrated circuitry. At least back up your claims before making false statements.

Lastly, not everyone needs a super op board with an overkill vrm, I'm not saying they do, if you run the chip at stock it'll be fine, but if you want to run the chip at its absolute max potential without worry of killing something, you might wanna invest in something more than a bottom end board with basic components. Even top tier B450 boards are better than low to midrange X470 and X570 boards in terms of build quality.


----------



## 2600ryzen

kithylin said:


> I'm guessing you also think that B350 motherboards can handle a stock speed 3950X too.



I think a lot of them could quiet easily, I'm using a b350 board with my 3600.


----------



## rares495

TwilightRavens said:


> By your logic tires on a car would be rather pointless, ink on a newspaper would be pointless, a screen on a smartphone would be pointless. Pretty baseless claims eh?
> 
> The list is really not that hard to read and does not take an electrical engineering degree to comprehend. Yes a 6 phase could handle a 2600x/3600(x) overclock, but it won't be comparable to a board with a better vrm. I've fried many cheap low tier motherboards by overloading the vrms with too much current, and that was with rather low voltages like 1.35-1.4v which is well withing spec of AMD and Intel CPU's for the last 10 years. Though i could see how the list would be rather pointless to someone who doesn't understand basic electrical currents on integrated circuitry. At least back up your claims before making false statements.
> 
> Lastly, not everyone needs a super op board with an overkill vrm, I'm not saying they do, if you run the chip at stock it'll be fine, but if you want to run the chip at its absolute max potential without worry of killing something, you might wanna invest in something more than a bottom end board with basic components. Even top tier B450 boards are better than low to midrange X470 and X570 boards in terms of build quality.


Amateur overclocker who has fried stuff tries to tell expert overclocker about current ratings and VRM designs. Riiiight...

My VRM temperature never went higher than 60 degrees when pulling ~130A, which is more than a stock 3900X. Of course my board can handle even an overclocked 3950X. The temp's gonna reach 80 degrees or something but that's still well within spec. It's all about having good case airflow.

Your list is not that accurate. Take the B450 Tomahawk which supposedly can handle up to 200A "with major airflow" whereas my X470 board which uses the exact same VRM design cannot. Oh, really? I wonder about that.


----------



## rares495

kithylin said:


> I'm guessing you also think that B350 motherboards can handle a stock speed 3950X too.


Who even mentioned B350?


----------



## TwilightRavens

rares495 said:


> Amateur overclocker who has fried stuff tries to tell expert overclocker about current ratings and VRM designs. Riiiight...


Says the person who doesn't even know what a vrm is for.


----------



## kithylin

rares495 said:


> Your list is not that accurate. Take the B450 Tomahawk which supposedly can handle up to 200A "with major airflow" whereas my X470 board which uses the exact same VRM design cannot. Oh, really? I wonder about that.


I sat here with a IR thermometer aimed at the VRM section on the surface of the motherboard registering 85c in the VRM section with good airflow in a big case (Corsair 780T) with a Ryzen 5 2600 @ 1.425v @ 4.2 Ghz all core in X470 Gaming Plus motherboard while crunching video editing in handbrake. I saw it with my own eyes. I was -NOT USING SOFTWARE-.
I now have this X370 Taichi board and I can meter around on the VRM's under the exact same chip, OC and load and it registers 50c.
I know what I saw and I'm tired of this childish BS of you now repeatedly calling me a liar. Enough is enough.


----------



## VeritronX

IR thermometers accuracy is effected by reflectiveness of the surfaces nearby.. if you want a decently accurate gauge of relative vrm temps use it on the back side of the board on the pcb and find the hottest spot. I don't doubt the results much though, the Max boards are good but the discreet mosfets are a lot less efficient.

Here's some very recent testing:


----------



## kithylin

VeritronX said:


> IR thermometers accuracy is effected by reflectiveness of the surfaces nearby.. if you want a decently accurate gauge of relative vrm temps use it on the back side of the board on the pcb and find the hottest spot. I don't doubt the results much though, the Max boards are good but the discreet mosfets are a lot less efficient.


IR thermometer is good enough for a quick check while under load. I know it's not perfect but I'm not taking the board out and mounting a probe on the back of it just to check temps. I'm not that overly concerned with it. I just wanted to check real fast to see if it's overheating or not. Software was reading 80c, IR Thermometer read 85c, close enough for me.


----------



## rares495

kithylin said:


> I sat here with a IR thermometer aimed at the VRM section on the surface of the motherboard registering 85c in the VRM section with good airflow in a big case (Corsair 780T) with a Ryzen 5 2600 @ 1.425v @ 4.2 Ghz all core in X470 Gaming Plus motherboard while crunching video editing in handbrake. I saw it with my own eyes. I was -NOT USING SOFTWARE-.
> I now have this X370 Taichi board and I can meter around on the VRM's under the exact same chip, OC and load and it registers 50c.
> I know what I saw and I'm tired of this childish BS of you now repeatedly calling me a liar. Enough is enough.



Your board must be faulty in some way then. Coupled with the fact that you said your 2600 pulls 187A which is A LOT of current. That's roughly what a 3950X pulls.


----------



## rares495

TwilightRavens said:


> Says the person who doesn't even know what a vrm is for.



Really? All you can resort to are personal attacks? Ok, then. Blocked. Next please.


----------



## kithylin

rares495 said:


> Your board must be faulty in some way then. Coupled with the fact that you said your 2600 pulls 187A which is A LOT of current. That's roughly what a 3950X pulls.


Nope it worked perfectly fine and it was brand new. I ended up selling it to a friend because I'm in to overclocking and I need a lot more VRM than those little X470 MSI boards can supply.

Here's the AIDA64 readings fed in to MSI Afterburner I recorded last night. I can't get my chip to spike to that tonight though for some reason. https://i.imgur.com/NEpuFWX.png


----------



## rares495

kithylin said:


> Nope it worked perfectly fine and it was brand new. I ended up selling it to a friend because I'm in to overclocking and I need a lot more VRM than those little X470 MSI boards can supply.
> 
> Here's the AIDA64 readings fed in to MSI Afterburner I recorded last night. I can't get my chip to spike to that tonight though for some reason. https://i.imgur.com/NEpuFWX.png



Yeah, something is definitely wrong there.


----------



## TwilightRavens

rares495 said:


> Really? All you can resort to are personal attacks? Ok, then. Blocked. Next please.


Really? You wanna call that a personal attack? Okay whatever. I'm just trying to educate you on the subject so you don't wonder why your overclock is suddenly unstable (x amount of years later), a lot of people blame CPU degradation but in reality its the VRM's burning out. It happens way more often than you think, and its a sucky thing to happen too.


----------



## juanitox

Hey guys!

I bought a new RAM kit for my computer. It arrived yesterday, I plugged it and it booted normally at 2400MHz, then I went into the BIOS and I tried to adjust the DOCP, it showed me the 3000 profile, so I picked it but it didn't boot. I'm kinda rusty since I haven't touched a PC BIOS in like 4 years, so I hope you can provide some guidance. I will appreciate it.

My current system:

Ryzen 5 1600AE (Stock)
ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING (BIOS 5406)
T-Force Vulcan Z DDR4 16GB Kit (2 x 8GB) 3000MHz CL 16-18-18-38 1.35V
Seasonic FOCUS Plus Series SSR-850FX


Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## gasolin

vcore is it 1.200 or 1.350 volt ?


----------



## juanitox

gasolin said:


> vcore is it 1.200 or 1.350 volt ?


VCore is 1.35v. I managed to find information here, in the post started by 1usmus, and used his DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 1.7.3. Managed to boot the system with DRAM @ 3000 14-17-17-34 using SAFE calculation, haven't run stability tests yet, but I ran CB R15 and I'm getting slightly worst results that what I used to get with my old HyperX Fury 2x4GB kit (2400 CL15), and I don't know why.

I attached the results I got to this post.


----------



## EddieZ

@TwilightRavens / @rares495

Ladies, can you please tune it down a bit? You might wanna consider picking up your peeing contest in a PM or something. 
Remember this is a forum, not a contest area.

Thank you!


----------



## TwilightRavens

juanitox said:


> VCore is 1.35v. I managed to find information here, in the post started by 1usmus, and used his DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 1.7.3. Managed to boot the system with DRAM @ 3000 14-17-17-34 using SAFE calculation, haven't run stability tests yet, but I ran CB R15 and I'm getting slightly worst results that what I used to get with my old HyperX Fury 2x4GB kit (2400 CL15), and I don't know why.
> 
> I attached the results I got to this post.



I’m shocked you got 3000MHz with a 1st gen part, those things hate above 2933MHz so that’s pretty good results.


----------



## gasolin

https://valid.x86.fr/whdya8


----------



## gasolin

Good or ? 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=360282&thumb=1


----------



## rastaviper

gasolin said:


> Good or ?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=360282&thumb=1


There are so many topics about 3600 hitting 4.6ghz nowadays.
So you can understand what that means.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kithylin

gasolin said:


> Good or ?
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=360282&thumb=1


That's only +100 Mhz over stock maximum boost speed. That's kinda "Meh".


----------



## gasolin

It's not a 3600 x or xt, over 1.300 volt at 4.1ghz is not unsually

I haven't had any crash,bsod or unstability

my old 3600 
https://valid.x86.fr/2bw95d

Just look at how much vcore the 3600 needs in the Techpowerup review when overclocking

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-5-3600/21.html 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=360344&thumb=1

4.3ghz 1.350 volt https://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/amd-ryzen-5-3600x-6c12t-cpu-review/3/


----------



## rares495

gasolin said:


> It's not a 3600 x or xt, over 1.300 volt at 4.1ghz is not unsually
> 
> I haven't had any crash,bsod or unstability
> 
> my old 3600
> https://valid.x86.fr/2bw95d
> 
> Just look at how much vcore the 3600 needs in the Techpowerup review when overclocking
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-5-3600/21.html
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=360344&thumb=1
> 
> 4.3ghz 1.350 volt https://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/amd-ryzen-5-3600x-6c12t-cpu-review/3/



The CPU from Techpowerup is an old sample. New 3600s need way less voltage for same clocks. Mine does 4400 with ~1.3


----------



## rdr09

rares495 said:


> The CPU from Techpowerup is an old sample. New 3600s need way less voltage for same clocks. Mine does 4400 with ~1.3


This. My R5 3600 is almost a year old, so it is considered an old sample. Needs 1.4v for 4.3GHz just to do benchies. 

I would not take the TPU reviewer seriously. Never did since i joined OCN.


----------



## gasolin

Got it down to 1.250 volt but cpu-z till shows 1.28 volt

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=360352&thumb=1


----------



## rdr09

gasolin said:


> Got it down to 1.250 volt but cpu-z till shows 1.28 volt
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=360352&thumb=1


Nice. I would assume it is a newer sample? You happen to get the date of manufacture?

Use HWINFO64. Close the other apps if possible.


----------



## gasolin

Im pretty shure it's from 2020 other than that i don't know how old it is


----------



## rdr09

gasolin said:


> Im pretty shure it's from 2020 other than that i don't know how old it is


The last of the 2019s and the 2020 batches seem or do oc higher. The RAM and IF should do well, too, in OC.


----------



## rastaviper

gasolin said:


> It's not a 3600 x or xt, over 1.300 volt at 4.1ghz is not unsually
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had any crash,bsod or unstability
> 
> 
> 
> my old 3600
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/2bw95d
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at how much vcore the 3600 needs in the Techpowerup review when overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-5-3600/21.html
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=360344&thumb=1
> 
> 
> 
> 4.3ghz 1.350 volt https://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/amd-ryzen-5-3600x-6c12t-cpu-review/3/


Hey buddy, maybe u need to do some more research. There are half a dozen of topics about the performance of old and new batches of the 3600.

Older 3600 couldn't reach 4.3ghz easily, but newer models can sometimes hit higher numbers, that 3600x cannot.

So if you have a newer model, only if hitting 4.600mhz or higher you can claim that it's a good piece.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gasolin

My older ryzen 3600 could go past 4.1ghz with low vcore

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=360466&thumb=1


----------



## binder87

Its pseudo....4.6 wont be stable under sane voltages in the long run. Instability will reveal itself, its just a matter of time. I had [email protected] which passed 2 hours of realbench and aida64 (i dont bother with p95 anymore) but if im playing csgo for hours upon hours, i might get a crash/bsod at some point....its all up to how much stability you're looking for. Take whats posted with a grain of salt as some of these crazy new ryzen oc wont stand the test of time regarding stability if youre actually using a lot of cpu demanding workloads. I recommend watching gamersnexus video about it.


----------



## kithylin

binder87 said:


> Its pseudo....4.6 wont be stable under sane voltages in the long run. Instability will reveal itself, its just a matter of time. I had [email protected] which passed 2 hours of realbench and aida64 (i dont bother with p95 anymore) but if im playing csgo for hours upon hours, i might get a crash/bsod at some point....its all up to how much stability you're looking for. Take whats posted with a grain of salt as some of these crazy new ryzen oc wont stand the test of time regarding stability if youre actually using a lot of cpu demanding workloads. I recommend watching gamersnexus video about it.


Exactly which processor do you have? And there's no indication of rapid degradation that quickly with ryzen chips. There's no reason to think that the new XT chips won't sustain 4.6 Ghz all-core for a long period of time. They're new chips. We have no idea how they'll react over time yet. And as long as the voltage is kept low and the chips are kept at < 80c, they should last quite a long time even at a heavy overclock, in theory.

AMD is refining their processors over time as they go through the production process. The new XT chips can sustain 4.6 Ghz all-core and at this point in time we have no reason to think they won't hold it over time. Therefore logically the new 4000 series processors (Zen3) will likely handle 4.7-4.8 Ghz all-core for some of them (Probably the 6 core and 8 core chips).


----------



## KrampusKlaus

Hey guys, I’m helping a friend build a PC around a Ryzen 5 3600, trying to pick a decent B550 board for under US$160. He wants to stream with it if that makes any difference (idk how important onboard audio is).

In exchange for my labor, all I really want is to have a crack at overclocking the CPU and memory for him. Do you guys have a suggestion for a decent budget board for CPU and memory overclocking? Between Gigabyte, ASRock, MSI, and ASUS, who has the better bios? 

Also, have the newer R5 3600 been hitting FCLK 1800?

Thanks <3


----------



## MishelLngelo

KrampusKlaus said:


> Hey guys, I’m helping a friend build a PC around a Ryzen 5 3600, trying to pick a decent B550 board for under US$160. He wants to stream with it if that makes any difference (idk how important onboard audio is).
> 
> In exchange for my labor, all I really want is to have a crack at overclocking the CPU and memory for him. Do you guys have a suggestion for a decent budget board for CPU and memory overclocking? Between Gigabyte, ASRock, MSI, and ASUS, who has the better bios?
> 
> Also, have the newer R5 3600 been hitting FCLK 1800?
> 
> Thanks <3


All new 3000 series Ryzen can hit 1800 FCLK and more as well as RAM to 4000+ but much depends on BIOS too. 
All core OC is kinda limited to what top boost can achieve so it's rarely exciting. Better than OEM cooling is a must as well as good voltage control. All B550 MBs have better VRM and cooling than B450 and if they could be OC-ed on them, B550 should do even better.


----------



## KrampusKlaus

Thanks! Yeah it looks like the 4 main mobo companies all have decent enough boards in terms of voltage regulation for a 3600. Do you have a recommendation on which of the 4 has the best bios features?


----------



## MishelLngelo

KrampusKlaus said:


> Thanks! Yeah it looks like the 4 main mobo companies all have decent enough boards in terms of voltage regulation for a 3600. Do you have a recommendation on which of the 4 has the best bios features?


Sorry, don't have yet any experience with them, pretty scarce over here. I would still place bets on Asus and MSI.


----------



## kithylin

KrampusKlaus said:


> Hey guys, I’m helping a friend build a PC around a Ryzen 5 3600, trying to pick a decent B550 board for under US$160. He wants to stream with it if that makes any difference (idk how important onboard audio is).
> 
> In exchange for my labor, all I really want is to have a crack at overclocking the CPU and memory for him. Do you guys have a suggestion for a decent budget board for CPU and memory overclocking? Between Gigabyte, ASRock, MSI, and ASUS, who has the better bios?
> 
> Also, have the newer R5 3600 been hitting FCLK 1800?
> 
> Thanks <3


There's not much to almost no point on overclocking the CPU any more with Zen2. If you overclock the CPU manually then you will end up with a higher all-core overclock yes but then you'll be limiting the CPU cores to slower than what it could self-boost to automatically on 1-2 cores if you had PBO on. Which most PC games are mostly 1-3 core usage these days and it will hurt gaming performance. In the end the best thing to do is just leave it auto in bios, set PBO on, and enable AutoOC if the bios supports it then give it better cooling. A good AIO at the very minimum. If you can keep the temps down then the chips will self-boost further just from detecting lower temps.


----------



## 2600ryzen

Manual OC is worth it for a 3600 because almost all of them can go to 4.2ghz at least and up to 4.5ghz at "safe" voltages(1.275v or less), max 3600 single core boost is 4.2ghz.


----------



## rastaviper

kithylin said:


> There's not much to almost no point on overclocking the CPU any more with Zen2. If you overclock the CPU manually then you will end up with a higher all-core overclock yes but then you'll be limiting the CPU cores to slower than what it could self-boost to automatically on 1-2 cores if you had PBO on. Which most PC games are mostly 1-3 core usage these days and it will hurt gaming performance. In the end the best thing to do is just leave it auto in bios, set PBO on, and enable AutoOC if the bios supports it then give it better cooling. A good AIO at the very minimum. If you can keep the temps down then the chips will self-boost further just from detecting lower temps.


What are you talking about?
In most cases a manual OC will always beat the performance of a PBO OC, no matter how many cores are on and no matter the cooling.
My 3600x had the same PBO performance with aircooling or watercooling, but it maxed the freq to an all core 4.590mhz only with a manual OC for all cores.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kithylin

rastaviper said:


> What are you talking about?
> In most cases a manual OC will always beat the performance of a PBO OC, no matter how many cores are on and no matter the cooling.
> My 3600x had the same PBO performance with aircooling or watercooling, but it maxed the freq to an all core 4.590mhz only with a manual OC for all cores.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


It's been well documented (and even demonstrated) on youtube reviews about overclocking Zen2 by all the popular youtube tech people. Specifically the higher core count chips like the 3900X and up. Typically Auto + PBO + AutoOC can result in +300 to +400 Mhz higher sustained boost speed during 1-2 core loads vs a manual all-core OC. But whatever, I'm going to stop posting in this thread. No one here is logical and everything I ever post (even though it's true and well known in the tech industry) is always wrong and I'm always wrong on everything. Apparently I'm also blind and don't know how to read software right in front of my eyes because all the power readings from my overclocked R5 2600 that is reported via software programs are all wrong and not true either. I've even had people call me a liar to my face in this thread for posting what the software read outs tell me. So yeah.. so much for this place.


----------



## rdr09

kithylin said:


> It's been well documented (and even demonstrated) on youtube reviews about overclocking Zen2 by all the popular youtube tech people. Specifically the higher core count chips like the 3900X and up. Typically Auto + PBO + AutoOC can result in +300 to +400 Mhz higher sustained boost speed during 1-2 core loads vs a manual all-core OC. But whatever, I'm going to stop posting in this thread. No one here is logical and everything I ever post (even though it's true and well known in the tech industry) is always wrong and I'm always wrong on everything. Apparently I'm also blind and don't know how to read software right in front of my eyes because all the power readings from my overclocked R5 2600 that is reported via software programs are all wrong and not true either. I've even had people call me a liar to my face in this thread for posting what the software read outs tell me. So yeah.. so much for this place.


You are right with the other Ryzen cpus. But with the R5 2600 and 3600, their max boosts are low thus some of these cpus are able to oc 100, 200 or even higher than the max boost. Therefore worth it since both their single core and multi core performance are higher under all-core oc.


----------



## rastaviper

kithylin said:


> It's been well documented (and even demonstrated) on youtube reviews about overclocking Zen2 by all the popular youtube tech people. Specifically the higher core count chips like the 3900X and up. Typically Auto + PBO + AutoOC can result in +300 to +400 Mhz higher sustained boost speed during 1-2 core loads vs a manual all-core OC. But whatever, I'm going to stop posting in this thread. No one here is logical and everything I ever post (even though it's true and well known in the tech industry) is always wrong and I'm always wrong on everything. Apparently I'm also blind and don't know how to read software right in front of my eyes because all the power readings from my overclocked R5 2600 that is reported via software programs are all wrong and not true either. I've even had people call me a liar to my face in this thread for posting what the software read outs tell me. So yeah.. so much for this place.


No-one called you here any names, but you must learn to accept the opinion of other members who don't just read, but also test in real life what they are talking about.

So it's not just theory, I have tried most of benchmarks on my 3600x and can comment about all different behaviors.
Also, 3900 have different behavior from a 3600.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## samgu

I just finished my gaming build (my signature) after considering Intel for a long time. I came from a 8400 + GTX 1070, which was enough for a lot of my games. I was considering a 10600K, but got a good deal in all the parts, which led me to tend to a more cost benefit build. I only play games, I don't stream, so basically browsing, discord and games (Destiny 2 80% of the time).

I am pretty happy with the results to far. Before the 8400, I got a good deal for the R7 1700, but didn't like the results. Now, the difference is like night and day.

I ran several stressing test tools just to check if I built it right, and got 81 degrees tops running Prime95 for 30 minutes (Small FTTs), 78 in 15 minutes of Realbench, so I think it's built fine.

CB20 reaches 3719 for MC. I read a lot about PBO + Auto OC and enabling those on Ryzen Master give me around 3670 all the time, so stock seems best (which is the conclusion from the majority).

So, apparently, either I leave it stock, or try manual OC, right? I saw in another post a user "playing" with BCLK and PBO, but I am not sure I am ready for it yet.


----------



## MishelLngelo

samgu said:


> I just finished my gaming build (my signature) after considering Intel for a long time. I came from a 8400 + GTX 1070, which was enough for a lot of my games. I was considering a 10600K, but got a good deal in all the parts, which led me to tend to a more cost benefit build. I only play games, I don't stream, so basically browsing, discord and games (Destiny 2 80% of the time).
> 
> I am pretty happy with the results to far. Before the 8400, I got a good deal for the R7 1700, but didn't like the results. Now, the difference is like night and day.
> 
> I ran several stressing test tools just to check if I built it right, and got 81 degrees tops running Prime95 for 30 minutes (Small FTTs), 78 in 15 minutes of Realbench, so I think it's built fine.
> 
> CB20 reaches 3719 for MC. I read a lot about PBO + Auto OC and enabling those on Ryzen Master give me around 3670 all the time, so stock seems best (which is the conclusion from the majority).
> 
> So, apparently, either I leave it stock, or try manual OC, right? I saw in another post a user "playing" with BCLK and PBO, but I am not sure I am ready for it yet.


PBO is not going to help because it's not x model. It will auto OC (boost) even without PBO. 
When you run tests and benchmark like CB r20, note which frequencies you are getting, at which voltage and temperatures. That will tell you more than just scores.


----------



## samgu

MishelLngelo said:


> PBO is not going to help because it's not x model. It will auto OC (boost) even without PBO.
> When you run tests and benchmark like CB r20, note which frequencies you are getting, at which voltage and temperatures. That will tell you more than just scores.


I tried to enable Auto OC in the BIOS, but did not find it, but reading about it, when I enable PBO, there are a few options, and I think PBO + mode 1 through 4 are PBO + Auto OC. I tried PBO + Mode 2 and got 4.3 GHZ on CB20, with temperatures maxing 72 degrees. Regarding, voltages, I don't know exactly where to look, because they are many.


----------



## MishelLngelo

samgu said:


> I tried to enable Auto OC in the BIOS, but did not find it, but reading about it, when I enable PBO, there are a few options, and I think PBO + mode 1 through 4 are PBO + Auto OC. I tried PBO + Mode 2 and got 4.3 GHZ on CB20, with temperatures maxing 72 degrees. Regarding, voltages, I don't know exactly where to look, because they are many.


Ryzen Master is good place to start as well as HWinfo64 for even more data.


----------



## rastaviper

samgu said:


> I just finished my gaming build (my signature) after considering Intel for a long time. I came from a 8400 + GTX 1070, which was enough for a lot of my games. I was considering a 10600K, but got a good deal in all the parts, which led me to tend to a more cost benefit build. I only play games, I don't stream, so basically browsing, discord and games (Destiny 2 80% of the time).
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty happy with the results to far. Before the 8400, I got a good deal for the R7 1700, but didn't like the results. Now, the difference is like night and day.
> 
> 
> 
> I ran several stressing test tools just to check if I built it right, and got 81 degrees tops running Prime95 for 30 minutes (Small FTTs), 78 in 15 minutes of Realbench, so I think it's built fine.
> 
> 
> 
> CB20 reaches 3719 for MC. I read a lot about PBO + Auto OC and enabling those on Ryzen Master give me around 3670 all the time, so stock seems best (which is the conclusion from the majority).
> 
> 
> 
> So, apparently, either I leave it stock, or try manual OC, right? I saw in another post a user "playing" with BCLK and PBO, but I am not sure I am ready for it yet.


For us not using the website, which CPU is that exactly?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## samgu

MishelLngelo said:


> Ryzen Master is good place to start as well as HWinfo64 for even more data.


I already use HWInfo64, thank you for confirming it. I decided to change BIOS because Ryzen Master was bringing my CB20 results down. But your first point is good, so I will check the other parameters.


----------



## samgu

rastaviper said:


> For us not using the website, which CPU is that exactly?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Sorry, a R5 3600 batch "May 2020".


----------



## samgu

Some numbers after running CB20 on stock (Ryzen High Performance power profile) from HWInfo64
Clock Max 4,200 MHz
Effective Clock 4,097.2 MHz
CPU (Tclt/Tdie) temperature maxed 72.6 degrees
CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) 1.319V most of the time, but changed between 1.312V and 1.343V.


----------



## MishelLngelo

samgu said:


> Some numbers after running CB20 on stock (Ryzen High Performance power profile) from HWInfo64
> Clock Max 4,200 MHz
> Effective Clock 4,097.2 MHz
> CPU (Tclt/Tdie) temperature maxed 72.6 degrees
> CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) 1.319V most of the time, but changed between 1.312V and 1.343V.


That looks good, now if you could only lower temps, effective clock would be even better.


----------



## samgu

MishelLngelo said:


> That looks good, now if you could only lower temps, effective clock would be even better.


Should I try to change the fan curve?


----------



## MishelLngelo

samgu said:


> Should I try to change the fan curve?


IT might not help much with OEM cooler but set max rpm at 60c.


----------



## samgu

I have a Thermalright Aro M-14.



MishelLngelo said:


> samgu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I try to change the fan curve?
> 
> 
> 
> IT might not help much with OEM cooler but set max rpm at 60c.
Click to expand...


----------



## kithylin

MishelLngelo said:


> PBO is not going to help because it's not x model. It will auto OC (boost) even without PBO.
> When you run tests and benchmark like CB r20, note which frequencies you are getting, at which voltage and temperatures. That will tell you more than just scores.


Now I do know what I'm stating here is a fact: All Ryzen 3000 series processors have access to PBO, even non-X models. That "non-X models not having PBO" was something with the 2000 series and was ended when they went to Zen2.


----------



## rastaviper

samgu said:


> Some numbers after running CB20 on stock (Ryzen High Performance power profile) from HWInfo64
> 
> Clock Max 4,200 MHz
> 
> Effective Clock 4,097.2 MHz
> 
> CPU (Tclt/Tdie) temperature maxed 72.6 degrees
> 
> CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) 1.319V most of the time, but changed between 1.312V and 1.343V.


Hmm my 3600x was hitting 4.392mhz with stock boost. If you get only 4.2ghz, maybe it's time to try manual ocing after all.

What's your CB20 score anyway?
Around 4050 is a good one and some very good newer 3600 can even reach a score of 4200.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2600ryzen

samgu said:


> Some numbers after running CB20 on stock (Ryzen High Performance power profile) from HWInfo64
> Clock Max 4,200 MHz
> Effective Clock 4,097.2 MHz
> CPU (Tclt/Tdie) temperature maxed 72.6 degrees
> CPU Core Voltage (SVI2 TFN) 1.319V most of the time, but changed between 1.312V and 1.343V.



You should definitely try a manual OC on the 3600. 4.2ghz is easy on most of the new 3600's, mine is p95 small fft stable with 1.1v at 4.2ghz.


----------



## samgu

rastaviper said:


> Hmm my 3600x was hitting 4.392mhz with stock boost. If you get only 4.2ghz, maybe it's time to try manual ocing after all.
> 
> What's your CB20 score anyway?
> Around 4050 is a good one and some very good newer 3600 can even reach a score of 4200.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


My highest score on stock is 3721. I may not have a good chip then...


----------



## Schmuckley

I'm getting umm.. 3153 in Cinebench R20. Max temps of 66c with a Vcore of around 1.33-ish


----------



## 2600ryzen

samgu said:


> My highest score on stock is 3721. I may not have a good chip then...



He's on the 3600x so higher stock limits.


----------



## Schmuckley

KrampusKlaus said:


> Thanks! Yeah it looks like the 4 main mobo companies all have decent enough boards in terms of voltage regulation for a 3600. Do you have a recommendation on which of the 4 has the best bios features?


Asus, AsRock, Gigabyte.

In that order.


----------



## rastaviper

samgu said:


> My highest score on stock is 3721. I may not have a good chip then...


Hey no worries.
Keep in mind my scores are with manual all cores ocing 

Try the same if you want to check your best score.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## samgu

rastaviper said:


> Hey no worries.
> Keep in mind my scores are with manual all cores ocing
> 
> Try the same if you want to check your best score.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I will give a try. I am still figuring out my build: I did some testing change the fan curve (CPU cooler reaches 100% on 70 degress) regarding the case fans. I have 2 BQ PW2 140mm in the front intake, one exhaust in the back (a Fractal 120mm that came with the case) and another exhaust in the top of the case (the other Fractal 120mm that came with the case). Increasing the speed of the case fans following the temperatures is making actually worst, which for me doesn't make any sense.

I will redo the tests and see if I am reading it wrong. At the same time, I notice the RAM modules block the air to go straight to the CPU, so that's why, maybe, it's no changing anything (this is probably really basic, so I am sorry for concluding that, but that's the second time I built a PC).


----------



## rastaviper

62.5ns for my good old 3600x 

It still has some potential 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## samgu

Schmuckley said:


> I'm getting umm.. 3153 in Cinebench R20. Max temps of 66c with a Vcore of around 1.33-ish


How come my score is higher than yours? Or am I seeing wrong?


----------



## kithylin

samgu said:


> How come my score is higher than yours? Or am I seeing wrong?


I may be wrong here but it looks like it's because user Schmuckley has SMT disabled and they're running with only 6 threads on their 6 core chip. That's likely why the lower score in Cinebench R20.


----------



## samgu

kithylin said:


> I may be wrong here but it looks like it's because user Schmuckley has SMT disabled and they're running with only 6 threads on their 6 core chip. That's likely why the lower score in Cinebench R20.


Thank you for pointing it out, I haven't noticed that.


----------



## kithylin

samgu said:


> Thank you for pointing it out, I haven't noticed that.


In the screenshot by Schmuckley it showed a 3800XT chip but only 6 cores and 6 threads active, so that's where I reached my conclusion.


----------



## rdr09

Testing a new batch of R5 3600 and currently oc'ed to 4.2GHz all core at 1.18v. This is on a Gigabyte B550, BIOS F1. RAM is currently running using XMP.


----------



## kithylin

rdr09 said:


> Testing a new batch of R5 3600 and currently oc'ed to 4.2GHz all core at 1.18v. This is on a Gigabyte B550, BIOS F1. RAM is currently running using XMP.


Shouldn't those be clocking a lot higher than that? My ryzen 5 2600 can do 4.2 ghz allcore. A newer 3600 chip should at least do faster than that.


----------



## rdr09

kithylin said:


> Shouldn't those be clocking a lot higher than that? My ryzen 5 2600 can do 4.2 ghz allcore. A newer 3600 chip should at least do faster than that.


Actually, i had to raise the voltage a bit to 1.2v. Tried a game and kept crashing. Stopped with the current volts. 

Not sure if it will clock higher. Can't test while using the Spire cooler. It does seem to use a lot less volts to boot at 4.2GHz. My old one uses 1.39v for same oc. One thing, tho, it seems this new one heats up higher. So, the lower the volts the better. 

Will test further.


----------



## kithylin

rdr09 said:


> Actually, i had to raise the voltage a bit to 1.2v. Tried a game and kept crashing. Stopped with the current volts.
> 
> Not sure if it will clock higher. Can't test while using the Spire cooler. It does seem to use a lot less volts to boot at 4.2GHz. My old one uses 1.39v for same oc. One thing, tho, it seems this new one heats up higher. So, the lower the volts the better.
> 
> Will test further.


Oh well that explains it, you're on the stock air cooler so no wonder it gets hot. I had assumed that most people using ryzen chips would at least use some form of AIO if they're trying to overclock their processor any bit at all. The stock air coolers are for stock speed (mostly) and are going to seriously limit any overclocking potential.


----------



## rdr09

kithylin said:


> Oh well that explains it, you're on the stock air cooler so no wonder it gets hot. I had assumed that most people using ryzen chips would at least use some form of AIO if they're trying to overclock their processor any bit at all. The stock air coolers are for stock speed (mostly) and are going to seriously limit any overclocking potential.


Got some custom watercooling waiting back in Africa. Just hoping to get a flight back before winter there is over to get some oc'ing done. My other R5 3600 is under a U12S.

Temp reaches 75c in Cinebench R20 at 4.2GHz.


----------



## rastaviper

kithylin said:


> Oh well that explains it, you're on the stock air cooler so no wonder it gets hot. I had assumed that most people using ryzen chips would at least use some form of AIO if they're trying to overclock their processor any bit at all. The stock air coolers are for stock speed (mostly) and are going to seriously limit any overclocking potential.


Not true.
Got my 3600x running fine at all core 4.300 for games or 4.400 for benchmarks with stock cooler.

Games wouldn't run hotter than 60 degrees. Benchmarks would hit 92 degrees sometimes 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Banedox

Got my chip! More to come!


----------



## nolive721

Super disappointed. I bought my 3600 from amazon few days ago when it was at 154$. Received it yesterday to find out its a 1922 batch 

I did not open the box nor installed the cpu on my board obviously because with all these stories of poor early days chips i am not willig to keep this sample to be honest, too much of a gamble if it overclocks poorly

I would not say shaddy commercal behavior from Amazon but..

What you guys think?


----------



## kithylin

nolive721 said:


> Super disappointed. I bought my 3600 from amazon few days ago when it was at 154$. Received it yesterday to find out its a 1922 batch
> 
> I did not open the box nor installed the cpu on my board obviously because with all these stories of poor early days chips i am not willig to keep this sample to be honest, too much of a gamble if it overclocks poorly
> 
> I would not say shaddy commercal behavior from Amazon but..
> 
> What you guys think?


I don't know if you even have a return case there. They did send you a new 3600 sealed in the box. Unless the listing specifically said a certain revision number in the listing? There's no guarantee what you'll get when you buy new chips like this. They probably have had this on a shelf or in a box since the 3600 first launched. It's still a new chip just like you paid for. You can try and return it though.


----------



## nolive721

Where i see this bit shaddy is that in the 2nd quarter availability was poor and price high but still the chip was selling so i would have expected 2019 production was consumed

Obviously i was wrong.

looks to me like the nice deal from last month was just to get rid of these old chips that maybe people were returning knowing they would be bad performer


----------



## 2600ryzen

It might be a 3600 someone else already returned. Early 3600's were unacceptable I would try to send it back.


----------



## samgu

Anyone with experience on the following error:

A fatal hardware error has occurred.
Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
Processor APIC ID: 8

I am not OC’ing, PBO is off and XMP is on with profile 1 selected. The GPU is also stock.

The error occurred three times, all times I was playing Destiny 2. The highest temperature I got playing is 72 degrees on the CPU.

Any ideas? Thank you!


----------



## nolive721

2600ryzen said:


> It might be a 3600 someone else already returned. Early 3600's were unacceptable I would try to send it back.


My thoughts really. But i live in Japan and ordered from Amazon US in the past without similar issue

here they would charge for return on this CPU of course and i had to pay import duties so i would lose somehow $40 in the Operation so not an option.

I am starting to look for more detailed info about these early day batches like mine

Not completely sure now if that perception was because of tech reviewers not properly overclocking or the MB BIOS not being mature enough.

I read also that windows 10 scheduler update would have helped unleashing 3000series potential if thats really a thing?


What i would like to hear from people here are experiences with such early chips that would have gotten better over time.

At the end of the day its a good cpu base and a significant upgrade from my 1500x so i shouldnt be too much disappointed but i had prepated myself to significant OC with a 500series MB on the way and i dont want to give up just now

Extreme case i would sell the cpu here in Japan which i dont want to do yet, i take some more days thinking with you guys support


----------



## crazycrave

I'm late to this with all talk about early 3600's be bad about something .. but they auto overclock great !


----------



## 2600ryzen

crazycrave said:


> I'm late to this with all talk about early 3600's be bad about something .. but they auto overclock great !
> 
> https://youtu.be/Nr9bIGS9nDs



That's a decent autoOC, when I enabled that I think only 2-3 of my cores reached 4.3ghz, have you tuned pbo to get that clockspeed?


----------



## kithylin

crazycrave said:


> I'm late to this with all talk about early 3600's be bad about something .. but they auto overclock great !
> 
> https://youtu.be/Nr9bIGS9nDs


AMD Specifies up to 4.2 ghz boost stock for the 3600. I'm not sure if I would consider +125 Mhz as "great" for an overclock. But that's just me.


----------



## nolive721

crazycrave said:


> I'm late to this with all talk about early 3600's be bad about something .. but they auto overclock great !
> 
> https://youtu.be/Nr9bIGS9nDs


you are giving me hopes here because I would be more than OK with such an OC.

can you confirm what was your CPU production batch or at least when you bought it? also your sig is suggesting a B350 MB but the YT tube video description shows X370 being used, can you confirm that as well and if you are on latest BIOS?

without being a pain, maybe also your BIOS settings?

Thanks so much

Olivier


----------



## hurricane28

And we have another "gold sample CPU" lol. 






Does anyone know this guy?


----------



## BQS

hurricane28 said:


> And we have another "gold sample CPU" lol.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDk...x8UZeOcXigI9tdI5q_9ijjlk-ffTBZd-lc05PunCuoJ7Q
> 
> Does anyone know this guy?


Just take a brief look at his videos.
Most "reviews" appear to be unboxing, reading spec sheet and showing photos.
In this very video testing CPU and attempts showing "CPU" benchmarks in 1440p. Showing Vcore in CPU-Z only.

5 subscribers/video in average content being in English.
Do you really expect proper stability testing to be done? Possibly just tested with what you see in the benchmarks.


Regardless I'd say it's safe to say silicon quality improved. But going out because of this and buying a 3600 and expecting a "fair chance!" getting 4.5/4.6Ghz with sub 1.3V... I don't think so. That's deceptive.


----------



## kithylin

BQS said:


> Regardless I'd say it's safe to say silicon quality improved. But going out because of this and buying a 3600 and expecting a "fair chance!" getting 4.5/4.6Ghz with sub 1.3V... I don't think so. That's deceptive.


Actually that's exactly what we should expect.. if it's a 3600XT. But a normal 3600, nope, you are right it's probably not going to happen.


----------



## Solohuman

4.4GHz all core/thread OC with 2600X... plenty load under LinpackXtreme.


----------



## hurricane28

BQS said:


> Just take a brief look at his videos.
> Most "reviews" appear to be unboxing, reading spec sheet and showing photos.
> In this very video testing CPU and attempts showing "CPU" benchmarks in 1440p. Showing Vcore in CPU-Z only.
> 
> 5 subscribers/video in average content being in English.
> Do you really expect proper stability testing to be done? Possibly just tested with what you see in the benchmarks.
> 
> 
> Regardless I'd say it's safe to say silicon quality improved. But going out because of this and buying a 3600 and expecting a "fair chance!" getting 4.5/4.6Ghz with sub 1.3V... I don't think so. That's deceptive.



Yep, that was exactly my point. I asked for proof on another page on Facebook but a buddy of him and he were going nuts and another friend of them was an moderator and they blocked me lol.


----------



## BQS

hurricane28 said:


> Yep, that was exactly my point. I asked for proof on another page on Facebook but a buddy of him and he were going nuts and another friend of them was an moderator and they blocked me lol.


:doh: What a douche. Well, there's knowledgeable and transparent reviewers.. and those above.


----------



## rdr09

Don't get too carried away by built-in benchmarks. The R5 3600 or the older R5s are nowhere near the top in the cpu benchmark in Apex, for example, but that does not mean you can't win games. We all know there are other factors in play like good kb, mouse, monitor, etc.

Stock R5 3600, 3200 MHZ CL 16.


----------



## Schmuckley

rdr09 said:


> Testing a new batch of R5 3600 and currently oc'ed to 4.2GHz all core at 1.18v. This is on a Gigabyte B550, BIOS F1. RAM is currently running using XMP.


The XTs are worth it!

Mine will run @ 4.55Ghz stable.
Don't hold me to it, but I think @ 1.28V, maybe a bit more.

XTs are higher binned.


----------



## Schmuckley

kithylin said:


> In the screenshot by Schmuckley it showed a 3800XT chip but only 6 cores and 6 threads active, so that's where I reached my conclusion.


Yeah. The SMT hurts single thread performance..at least it did before the XT chips. Did not notice much single thread difference with the newer chip. (Weird)
Cutting SMT does reduce heat, though.


----------



## kithylin

Schmuckley said:


> Yeah. The SMT hurts single thread performance..at least it did before the XT chips. Did not notice much single thread difference with the newer chip. (Weird)
> Cutting SMT does reduce heat, though.


But then if you actually need to do some sort of heavy multi-core thing.. (editing and converting recorded game footage for youtube for one example), SMT will seriously help a lot.


----------



## hurricane28

BQS said:


> :doh: What a douche. Well, there's knowledgeable and transparent reviewers.. and those above.


Ye well, i can't sleep less about it lol. 

He has no idea what he is talking about and calling an CPU stable for only submitting an CPU-Z score and refusing to post other results is not very trustworthy imo.


----------



## nolive721

I am terribly impatient.

I started a thread few weeks ago thinking to move from a 1500X (3yrs old) to a 3600, bought a 3600 sample from teh US that turned up to be early 2019 production so I sold it and then was claming down a bit, leaning towards waiting for Ryzen3 announcement before making a call (I received a good 2nd hand B550M Steel legend board in the interim, for $80).

Having read a lot about comparing both chips on pure gaming duties since, I dont do video editing or streaming, I decided to look at the 3500 as an alternative and yesterday Amazon Japan had a pretty good deal for me Prime user and I bought the chip ended up at around $135 new. I can return it with 30days if it doesnt fit.

just trying to figure now between letting XFR/PBO do their magic vs Manual OCing.

I know this chip is meant to be available in Asia only but are there people over here who got one sample and did some OCing on it?

I will discover that particular BIOS but could find a review showing some details on Voltage, IF ratio and LLC etc that I did not have available on my B350 PRO4 board

I have LPX RAM ranked for CL16 3200Mhz that I could push stable to 3066Mhz CL14 so hoping to get a benefit here as well

just trying to figure now whats best between letting XFR2/PBO do their magic vs Manual OCing in the BIOS, or even using Ryzen Master inside the OS.

I know this chip is meant to be available in Asia only but are there people over here who got one sample and did some OCing on it that could provide some guidance?

thanks so much


----------



## TwilightRavens

nolive721 said:


> I am terribly impatient.
> 
> I started a thread few weeks ago thinking to move from a 1500X (3yrs old) to a 3600, bought a 3600 sample from teh US that turned up to be early 2019 production so I sold it and then was claming down a bit, leaning towards waiting for Ryzen3 announcement before making a call (I received a good 2nd hand B550M Steel legend board in the interim, for $80).
> 
> Having read a lot about comparing both chips on pure gaming duties since, I dont do video editing or streaming, I decided to look at the 3500 as an alternative and yesterday Amazon Japan had a pretty good deal for me Prime user and I bought the chip ended up at around $135 new. I can return it with 30days if it doesnt fit.
> 
> just trying to figure now between letting XFR/PBO do their magic vs Manual OCing.
> 
> I know this chip is meant to be available in Asia only but are there people over here who got one sample and did some OCing on it?
> 
> I will discover that particular BIOS but could find a review showing some details on Voltage, IF ratio and LLC etc that I did not have available on my B350 PRO4 board
> 
> I have LPX RAM ranked for CL16 3200Mhz that I could push stable to 3066Mhz CL14 so hoping to get a benefit here as well
> 
> just trying to figure now whats best between letting XFR2/PBO do their magic vs Manual OCing in the BIOS, or even using Ryzen Master inside the OS.
> 
> I know this chip is meant to be available in Asia only but are there people over here who got one sample and did some OCing on it that could provide some guidance?
> 
> thanks so much


Zen2 doesn’t seem to have RAM stability issues like Zen and Zen+ that I’ve noticed, so if you have a 3200 kit regardless of the die, it should run 3200. Also idk if I’d keep that 3500X, AMD is making an announcement about Zen3 on October 8th so after they launch you could probably get a 3600X/XT or even a 3700X for that price, that’s what the grapevine has told me anyway so don’t 100% hold me to it. However I do know that we’ll see Zen3 before we see RDNA2 for a fact.


----------



## nolive721

Thanks

I have gone a bit further since my last post, actually benchmarking a 2nd hand 3500X (also got for $135) and 2nd hand 3600X with a used but like new B550M Steel Legend board.

I could OC the 3600X all core @4.4Ghz but with 1.35V stable in AIDA64, CBR20 and Gaming. Was crashing above that, whatever voltage I was throwing at it.
But the 3500X could reach 4.4Ghz with 1.235V and 4.475Ghz @1.3V stable in the same testing than above.I am pretty sure with more time and tweaking I can reach 4.5Ghz with that chip, without going insane voltages.

The FPS benchmarks in the Games I play were showing even better results with the 3500X(higher frequency., no SMT effect?) and temps were lower than with the 3600X

Cherry on the cake is that I could get my RAM OC to 3333Mhz CL15

I fully hear what you say now that Zen3 announcement is coming but honestly I dont see Zen2 CPUs pricing falling apart over here in Japan

And looking at current 1700/2700 chips used prices, I certainly dont see an 8C/16T like the 3700X coming at that price I paid for the 3500X so I will leave my Rig as it is for now and few years I believe.
Before upgrading to a Zen3 since its being said my B550M board will support them.

thanks again for your comments though.


----------



## SneakySloth

So I was running my ryzen 3600 , 4.3GHZ @ 1.162v get in Prime95. I tried going up to 4.4GHZ but I dont think I can do that while staying within the fit voltage. My chip seems to be fairly okay considering it is stable at 4.3GHZ @ 1.162 and can do 3800/1900 MHZ fclk as well. The fit voltage for the chip seems to be 1.237 under prime 128fft custom load which is low from what I can see.

Anyway, as 4.4Ghz wasn't stable at 1.237v, I thought maybe I can go down to 4.2GHZ and see how low I can take the voltage. 1.075v set, 1.062 get was stable for 50ish minutes in Prime95 @ 4.2GHZ. So I bumped the voltage up a little to 1.0875 set, 1.075v get in prime95, and that is Prime95 with avx, OCCT small data set avx2 and Intel burn test stable.

I then managed to take CCX0 to 4.25GHZ while keeping CCX1 at 4.2GHZ at the same voltage of 1.075v which gave me a small bump from when both CCX are synced at 4.2GHZ. My cinebench score is 85 points lower at this setup than what it was at 4.3GHZ but thats okay (currently getting 3880ish score). Temperatures are around 12 degrees lower in prime/occt and 10 degrees in cinebench. I think I'll keep the lower voltage at 4.25/4.2 GHZ as I really cant tell the difference between that and 4.3GHZ.


----------



## jcpq

My ryzen 3700X
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## TwilightRavens

jcpq said:


> My ryzen 3700X
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> View attachment 2460716


Very nice result


----------



## xthrust

First time performing CPU OC.
I got an R5 3500 (non X) last May.
Was using a troubled a320m hdv, and switched to b450m tomahawk max.

Just last night spare some time to do CPU OC through BIOS. And the final result is: 4.4GHz at 1.25V (SVI2) with R15 temp around 56 C, and prime95 temp around 68 C. Note: idle temp is at 36-40 C.

Got few questions:
1. Is this setting safe for daily use?
2. What's the highest core voltage suggestion? If 1.35 is good, I might try pushing it to 4.5GHz.

PS: I did try 4.5GHz at 1.3375V but fail on Core3 worker in prime95.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## MishelLngelo

xthrust said:


> First time performing CPU OC.
> I got an R5 3500 (non X) last May.
> Was using a troubled a320m hdv, and switched to b450m tomahawk max.
> 
> Just last night spare some time to do CPU OC through BIOS. And the final result is: 4.4GHz at 1.25V (SVI2) with R15 temp around 56 C, and prime95 temp around 68 C. Note: idle temp is at 36-40 C.
> 
> Got few questions:
> 1. Is this setting safe for daily use?
> 2. What's the highest core voltage suggestion? If 1.35 is good, I might try pushing it to 4.5GHz.
> 
> PS: I did try 4.5GHz at 1.3375V but fail on Core3 worker in prime95.
> 
> Thanks for reading!


3500 is a "bastard" chip, practically not 100% successful 3600 made for cheep prebuilt systems so it's unknown what any particular chip can do in terms of OC. 4.4GHz at 1.25V should be very satisfying.


----------



## nolive721

my 3500X is full stable in benchmark and heavy gaming at 4.4Ghz/1.2375V. I can also run it at 4.5 but need 1.35V to achieve that and I am not comfortable for a 24/7 usage


----------



## wermad

Changed to a 3600XT from a 2700X due to older games hating more than six cores.

CPU cooler (prism) ramps up way more than the old octo. Ordered some tim, but anyone else have this issue? Or is it common for 1-2 cores to ramp up more frequently? I'm gaming at 4k, though the fans ramp up randomly during very light use (web browsing).


----------



## xthrust

MishelLngelo said:


> 3500 is a "bastard" chip, practically not 100% successful 3600 made for cheep prebuilt systems so it's unknown what any particular chip can do in terms of OC. 4.4GHz at 1.25V should be very satisfying.


Apparently I am not testing enough. :sadface 
I tried prime95 blend test after I found out that I crashed on Witcher 3 and Dota 2, and the blend test failed. 
I presume it is due to XMP Profile that I need to manually OC my RAM. Any suggestion? Thanks!


----------

